# 67 IMPALA FEST



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

I THINK 67 IMPALAS ARE UNIQUE BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALY MAKE REPRODUCTION PARTS FOR THEM SO WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN 67 GIVE THEM PROPS BECAUSE IS PROVALY RESTORED WITH ALL OG AND HARD TO FIND PARTS, TRUST ME I KNOW I OWN A 67 IMPALA SS FAST BACK AND I'M HAVING TROUBLE FINDING PARTS FOR MINES.

POST SOME MORE PICS OF 67 LETS BRING THIS TOPIC ALIVE...  :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Before Pic








Currently having body work done and getting ready for new paint


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i love the 67 and 68s


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

shit i am trying find a 67 fastback


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Aug 19 2006, 09:26 PM~6003214
> *Before Pic
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice 67 post more pics of the progress on your seven


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Aug 19 2006, 10:12 PM~6003148
> *I THINK 67 IMPALAS ARE UNIQUE BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALY MAKE REPRODUCTION PARTS FOR THEM SO WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN 67 GIVE THEM PROPS BECAUSE IS PROVALY RESTORED WITH ALL OG AND HARD TO FIND PARTS, TRUST ME I KNOW I OWN A 67 IMPALA SS FAST BACK AND I'M HAVING TROUBLE FINDING PARTS FOR MINES.
> 
> 
> *


ain't that the fuckin truth :angry: finding parts are a pain.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 19 2006, 09:35 PM~6003265
> *ain't that the fuckin truth :angry: finding parts are a pain.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man... I been tryin to find a center councel for my seven but no luck so far...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Aug 19 2006, 10:45 PM~6003315
> *yeah man... I been tryin to find a center councel for my seven but no luck so far...
> *


I know a guy that has a 67 caprice for $500 that was "t-boned" I think I saw a councel. He has a the whole front clip, which I would love to have. I has the bummper gaurds, eyebrow moulding and parking lights.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Aug 19 2006, 09:12 PM~6003148
> *I THINK 67 IMPALAS ARE UNIQUE BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALY MAKE REPRODUCTION PARTS FOR THEM SO WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN 67 GIVE THEM PROPS BECAUSE IS PROVALY RESTORED WITH ALL OG AND HARD TO FIND PARTS, TRUST ME I KNOW I OWN A 67 IMPALA SS FAST BACK AND I'M HAVING TROUBLE FINDING PARTS FOR MINES.
> 
> POST SOME MORE PICS OF 67 LETS BRING THIS TOPIC ALIVE...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

1967 CHEVY IMPALA ULTIMATE RIDERS BIG BLUE


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

SEE YOU IN VEGAS


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

BIGGER BLUE, very nice '67. Here's my pic from Royal Fantasies show a few months back.


----------



## 67lowrod (Dec 11, 2005)

heres my brothers drop top,my 67 caprice and fastback


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 22 2006, 11:58 PM~6022867
> *BIGGER BLUE, very nice '67.  Here's my pic from Royal Fantasies show a few months back.
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S BIG DOG AND THAT IS A DAM GOOD PHOTO


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MY NEW PROJECT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

67 caprice!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

another capriceooooooooh!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

yessssssssss!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

67 is where its at


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

bucket seats and a console fully loaded with every option available is where its at!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

re-doing as we speak...just a pic of what it looked like the day I bought it. Progress pics posted under the "project" section (page 3).


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BIG RASTA A.K.A COOL RUNNINGS WITH HIS 67 IMP DOGG.........


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU HOMIES FOR BRINGING THIS TOPIC ALIVE, ONES AGAIN THANKS FOR ALL THE PICTURES AND INFO ON 67'S.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quick question...why is it that my 67 has white side markers and some others are filled in black? Is it the difference between SS and non-SS or is it just done by the owner?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 23 2006, 01:03 PM~6025700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's tight right there :0 :0 :0 :0 !!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Aug 23 2006, 07:01 PM~6028550
> *Quick question...why is it that my 67 has white side markers and some others are filled in black? Is it the difference between SS and non-SS or is it just done by the owner?
> 
> 
> *


  who ever had that car before you, probably changed them. the white ones are for caprices w/ lights, black ones are for the coupe's and sport sedans.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Aug 23 2006, 07:01 PM~6028550
> *Quick question...why is it that my 67 has white side markers and some others are filled in black? Is it the difference between SS and non-SS or is it just done by the owner?
> 
> 
> *


The white markers are an option that was offered instead of the black and stainless fillers :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 25 2006, 06:44 AM~6040009
> *The white markers are an option that was offered instead of the black and stainless fillers :biggrin:
> *


Thanks...just wondering cuz mine are white with chrome fillers and I see others that look like they have been painted black...thanks again.



ttt


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

I might change mine after I get it back from paint. I think I like homies below better. Its matches the grill better. What u guys think?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Aug 25 2006, 05:31 PM~6044192
> *I might change mine after I get it back from paint. I think I like homies below better. Its matches the grill better. What u guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


"either or" they both look cool.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 23 2006, 11:21 AM~6025004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup: I LIKE THIS TOPIC


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 25 2006, 03:44 PM~6040009
> *The white markers are an option that was offered instead of the black and stainless fillers :biggrin:
> *


always wondered the difference, mines are white. i figured black was SS


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## lakepiped1940 (Aug 31, 2006)

hey if any one is looking to buy my impala its a cali car and is on ebay right now i can assist on loading for shipping i have time i need to sell this whip its a clean ride!!! all orignal email me for some ifo


----------



## lakepiped1940 (Aug 31, 2006)

here is the ride it didnt show up the first time


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 31 2006, 10:14 AM~6079530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she gotta crap and she blocking the car  .


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Anyone one here know what the stock wheel measurements are on a 67, ( Offset, 5 lug pattern measurement, ect?? Shopping for wheels but everyone wont help me because I cant give them the wheel offset or lug measurements....


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

"Black Gypsy"...*817* BLVD ACES...


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

HERE GOES A FEW PICS OF A COUPLE OF CLEAN 67'S THAT I FOUND, AND THANKS FOR KEEPING THIS TOPIC ALIVE HOMIES.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

Beautiful sevens, Thanks for posting them up homie


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Sep 13 2006, 03:09 PM~6165762
> *Beautiful sevens, Thanks for posting them up homie
> *



No problem! Anytime!


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Does anyone ever hop 67s, not competive just street or are the a bitch to hop or something. Just wondered hardly ever see anyone hopping theres. Post any pics.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 02:09 PM~6165765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much does a paint job like this goes for $$$,$$$?


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Sep 13 2006, 03:23 PM~6165815
> *How much does a paint job like this goes for $$$,$$$?
> *


I think that would all depend on if you knew the painter or not. If you don't know the painter I don't think it would be unreasonable for some one to charge 15-20 thousand for something like that 67. It might even be more. Also depends on how much prep work needs to be done before even shooting color.

But you have to remember its like buying a painting from a famous artist. Its a one of a kind masterpiece :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Here are updated pics of mine not quite the caliber of the above ride


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Sep 13 2006, 04:47 PM~6166488
> *Here are updated pics of mine not quite the caliber of the above ride
> 
> 
> ...


....................................., but you get big props for your originality


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

That's looking pretty good! I like it


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Sep 13 2006, 04:47 PM~6166488
> *Here are updated pics of mine not quite the caliber of the above ride
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice body lines, Great bodywork :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 03:25 PM~6165867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


left me speechless and made me laugh out loud, but in a mindblowing good way :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 03:09 PM~6165765
> *
> 
> *



nice grill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Sep 13 2006, 03:47 PM~6166488
> *Here are updated pics of mine not quite the caliber of the above ride
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH PROPS, YOUR 67 IS LOOKING GOOD, GOOD LUCK!!!
I'M STILL WORKING ON MINES, I'LL POST SOME PICS AS SOON AS FIND THEM.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 02:25 PM~6165867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm nice!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Sep 13 2006, 04:47 PM~6166488
> *Here are updated pics of mine not quite the caliber of the above ride
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good with that old skool style :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Sep 13 2006, 04:47 PM~6166488
> *Here are updated pics of mine not quite the caliber of the above ride
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good with that old skool style :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 02:25 PM~6165867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6117962

Here's mine.  

LIFE in San Diego
Car Club


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Orale, I still can't figure out how to post pics on here. :uh:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 20 2006, 09:50 PM~6215252
> *Orale, I still can't figure out how to post pics on here.  :uh:
> *


i used photobucket.com, :biggrin: it works.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 20 2006, 10:27 PM~6215156
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6117962
> 
> Here's mine.
> ...


Hope this is the right picture! If not its clean anyway :thumbsup: 
looks like my wagon when I had the hubs on it.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 20 2006, 10:50 PM~6215252
> *Orale, I still can't figure out how to post pics on here.  :uh:
> *


Whats up David, You find me a spotty yet :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 21 2006, 02:33 PM~6219038
> *Hope this is the right picture! If not its clean anyway :thumbsup:
> looks like my wagon when I had the hubs on it.
> 
> ...


That's my ride. Thanks for posting it up. I'm still keeping my eye out for your spotty.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 21 2006, 03:01 PM~6219205
> *That's my ride. Thanks for posting it up. I'm still keeping my eye out for your spotty.
> *


Thats a nice 67


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Sep 21 2006, 05:36 PM~6219899
> *Thats a nice 67
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Caprice but a 67


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 22 2006, 03:07 PM~6226036
> *Caprice but a 67
> 
> 
> *


  HEY BRO'... CLEAN ASS 67. I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE AND CAN'T FIND IT TOO HARD. WANNA TRADE FOR A 64SS-2DOOR HARD TOP?...JUST ASKING!!!. I HAVE A 67 HARD TOP, ALL STOCK, MY COMMUTE CAR FROM VALLEJO TO SAN FRANCISCO (38 MILES EACH WAY) - I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 22 2006, 03:06 PM~6226029
> *
> *


CLEAN!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 22 2006, 03:06 PM~6226029
> *
> *


  THIS SHIT CLEAN AS MUTHA


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 22 2006, 05:15 PM~6226644
> * HEY BRO'... CLEAN ASS 67. I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE AND CAN'T FIND IT TOO HARD. WANNA TRADE FOR A 64SS-2DOOR HARD TOP?...JUST ASKING!!!. I HAVE A 67 HARD TOP, ALL STOCK,  MY COMMUTE CAR FROM VALLEJO TO SAN FRANCISCO (38 MILES EACH WAY) - I LOVE IT!!!
> *



Its not mine I just took the pic. I cant remember who's it is but I'll try to find out. You never know some one might want to trade you for that 64. 

Your right though 67 Caprice's are hard to find


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 21 2006, 04:01 PM~6219205
> *That's my ride. Thanks for posting it up. I'm still keeping my eye out for your spotty.
> *


Dave,
that is one clean ride. I'm working on mine as we speak and looks like the summer of '07 it will hit the streets. Keep that bar set high.
EZ


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 22 2006, 10:26 PM~6228170
> *Dave,
> that is one clean ride. I'm working on mine as we speak and looks like the summer of '07 it will hit the streets. Keep that bar set high.
> EZ
> *


EZ,
Can't wait to see yours. I know it's gonna be bad ass.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## dmar123 (Oct 26, 2005)

iam looking for some 67 impala parts, i need the right side (passenger) upper eyebrow moulding, and both lower eyebrow mouldings.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

tttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 21 2006, 03:01 PM~6219205
> *That's my ride. Thanks for posting it up. I'm still keeping my eye out for your spotty.
> *


The search is over Dave! I just bought the other spotlight on Ebay earlier today :biggrin: Man the more I look at that gold it makes me want to keep the wagon that color :dunno:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dmar123_@Sep 24 2006, 07:43 PM~6236978
> *iam looking for some 67 impala parts, i need the right side (passenger) upper eyebrow moulding, and both lower eyebrow mouldings.
> *



You should be able to find the lowers at most parts shops but that upper is going to cost you....... Keep watching Ebay..... The car shop in OC was working on reproduceing them but not sure where they are at with it....

Good Luck.....


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 2 2006, 09:09 PM~6292930
> *The search is over Dave! I just bought the other spotlight on Ebay earlier today :biggrin: Man the more I look at that gold it makes me want to keep the wagon that color :dunno:
> *


Orale Frank, they're gonna look firme on your wagon. I like the gold too, but what other colors are you thinking about?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dmar123_@Sep 24 2006, 07:43 PM~6236978
> *iam looking for some 67 impala parts, i need the right side (passenger) upper eyebrow moulding, and both lower eyebrow mouldings.
> *


  BRO'... THERE'S A CLUB IN SPEARFISH SOUTH DAKOTA - "NATIONAL IMPALA ASSOCIATION". I'M A MEMBER, WHATEVER I NEEDED, I GOT, NO REPRODUCTION SHIT, ALL REAL. CHECK IT OUT BRADAH!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 3 2006, 07:03 AM~6294981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same car without all the accesories and flip headlights?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 3 2006, 08:42 AM~6295478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You came up on that one D-Cheese :thumbsup:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Damn, I like these 67's. I'm still thinking of buying one after having my 65 the way I want.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

can one of you post a pic of my car i dont know how to do it its under lowriding general under techniques world wide in the last page on there thanks


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

thanks old dirty :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 3 2006, 09:27 PM~6301038
> *thanks old dirty :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey TECHNIQUES, where did you get those bumper guard inserts and can you get more?? Your ride is Fucking bad ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 3 2006, 09:27 PM~6301038
> *thanks old dirty :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOW! Nice ride Techniques :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

thanks old skool & 209 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 3 2006, 06:48 PM~6299819
> *Nice
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

D-D-D-D-Daaaamn!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

:biggrin: 

ttt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Oct 19 2006, 10:57 AM~6400971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these in my back yard!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  















.........and it looks nothing like this   :angry: :angry:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

hey butta mine didnt alwayz look like that,but with the help of my family and my fellow car club members i got my ride finally done,and im the sole provider in my house and i dont make that much at all so keep working hard at it and it will get there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 21 2006, 02:05 PM~6414505
> *hey butta mine didnt alwayz look like that,but with the help of my family and my fellow car club members i got my ride finally done,and im the sole provider in my house and i dont make that much at all so keep working hard at it and it will get there homie :thumbsup:
> *


That's right. Just takes some money, a little patience and whole lot of heart. Don't rush it and you will see the progress. Keep the fire alive.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 21 2006, 08:35 AM~6413551
> *I have one of these in my back yard!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> .........and it looks nothing like this      :angry:  :angry:
> *


whats her name?? :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 21 2006, 01:05 PM~6414505
> *hey butta mine didnt alwayz look like that,but with the help of my family and my fellow car club members i got my ride finally done,and im the sole provider in my house and i dont make that much at all so keep working hard at it and it will get there homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the encoragement Techniques and Ez. Man I've delt with two different painters that have had my car for looooong periods of time and only got a lil done. At least I got my material. I've given up on the painting for now and started focusing on at least juicing it. I think after that I'm gonna park it for winter and get it paint next spring........hey what you know my homie called and told me to start to bringing over the stuff. My first install!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: 
I'll post some pictures.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT THE SECOND PIC....MY LIL HERMANO WAZ FUCKIN WITH THE FOTO SHOP.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: nice capriceeeee


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TECHNIQUES, ez_rider wut up ez


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> Is that a 67 wagon on 3 in the background :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey old skool or anybody else, I'm looking for someone with the 1967 options and accesorries fold up guide. It covers all 67 models, Impala, Nova,Chevelle, etc.. I just want to look at the section regarding the spot lights. Appearantly there were a couple of different types.

This is the fold out I'm looking for, its the one on the top. If anybody has it post it up please.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

I'll shoot a pic and post it tomorrow (Thurs). The one that the accessories manual shows is the hand held, not the fender mounted one. let me know if you need any other pics.
EZ


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 21 2006, 06:12 PM~6415786
> *Thanks for the encoragement Techniques and Ez. Man I've delt with two different painters that have had my car for looooong periods of time and only got a lil done. At least I got my material.  I've given up on the painting for now and started focusing on at least juicing it. I think after that I'm gonna park it for winter and get it paint next spring........hey what you know my homie called and told me to start to bringing over the stuff. My first install!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:
> I'll post some pictures.
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 25 2006, 10:45 PM~6446314
> *I'll shoot a pic and post it tomorrow (Thurs). The one that the accessories manual shows is the hand held, not the fender mounted one. let me know if you need any other pics.
> EZ
> *


Cool I just wanted to see if the spotlights that I have are correct, I've seen 2 different types for the fenders and they are different from each other. I know in that options manuel they give a few options on each one.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> > Is that a 67 wagon on 3 in the background :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> YES IT IS!VERY CLEAN CAR!NICE IN PERSON!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 26 2006, 09:11 AM~6448244
> *YES IT IS!VERY CLEAN CAR!NICE IN PERSON!
> *


Thanks bro, so is yours :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 21 2006, 07:14 PM~6416093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WASSUP LIL CRIMIN4L... BIG RASTA HERE CHECKING OUT THE SCENE AND RAN ACROOS YOUR RIDE. THIS CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD ALL THE TIME MAN. THE COLOR, THE INTERIOR AND ALSO THE BEAT, THIS SHIT SLAPS!!!.

COMING OUT NEXT YEAR WITH THE IMPALA, I'M DOING A FACE LIFT ON THE WHOLE RIDE, NO MORE COMMUTE CAR, STRICTLY FOR CRUSING AND LETTING ALL THE FINE ASS LATINAS RIDE TOO. :biggrin: SEE YOU AT THE NEXT FUNCTION HOMIE - KEEP IT REAL - SMOKE GANJA


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 26 2006, 09:41 AM~6447997
> *Cool I just wanted to see if the spotlights that I have are correct, I've seen 2 different types for the fenders and they are different from each other. I know in that options manuel they give a few options on each one.
> *


Here is a pic of my accessories manual. Hope is okay. I have a high res image. If you want me to email it to you, send my your address.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 26 2006, 05:30 PM~6451771
> *Here is a pic of my accessories manual. Hope is okay. I have a high res image. If you want me to email it to you, send my your address.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE SAME AS THE ONE IN THE BACKGROUND?? IF IT IS I THINK I GOT THE WRONG SPOTS :angry: HERES A PICTURE OF THE ONE'S I HAVE.




AS YOU CAN SEE THE BASES ARE DIFFERENT THAN THE ONES IN THE MANUEL! IF I CAN USE THEM I WILL BUT IF NOT I'LL PROBABLY SELL THEM SO I CAN GET THESE.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 27 2006, 08:39 AM~6455415
> *IS THAT THE SAME AS THE ONE IN THE BACKGROUND?? IF IT IS I THINK I GOT THE WRONG SPOTS :angry: HERES A PICTURE OF THE ONE'S I HAVE.
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH...WRONG ONES. THOSE ARE FOR A *'65*. HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR 'EM?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Oct 27 2006, 06:43 AM~6455431
> *YEAH...WRONG ONES. THOSE ARE FOR A '65. HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR 'EM?
> *


AY QUE JESSE!! PM ME WE'LL TALK :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Frank, I've got an extra spotlight but I've just got to find it in all my stuff and you know how I lag. It's not perfect but it's restorable. I'll let you know when I get over to my storage and find it.

Hey EZ, did you find me an og compass yet?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

LiL CR1M1N4L, that Caprice is lookin firme. :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 27 2006, 08:20 AM~6455894
> *Frank, I've got an extra spotlight but I've just got to find it in all my stuff and you know how I lag. It's not perfect but it's restorable. I'll let you know when I get over to my storage and find it.
> 
> Hey EZ, did you find me an og compass yet?
> *


THANKS DAVID, AN OG COMPASS IS MAJOR GRIP!!! :0 DINSMORE BABY


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a couple shots of my ride. This is when I had the stock tires on it with the optional '67 spoke hub caps. The interior is all original except for the carpet.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 27 2006, 08:51 AM~6456047
> *THANKS DAVID, AN OG COMPASS IS MAJOR GRIP!!! :0 DINSMORE BABY
> *


I'm just givin EZ a hard time, I think a compass is one of the last options he's looking for. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 27 2006, 09:20 AM~6456256
> *Here's a couple shots of my ride. This is when I had the stock tires on it with the optional '67 spoke hub caps. The interior is all original except for the carpet.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: EVEN THOUGH IT AINT GOT A TILT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NAH JUST MESSING AROUND, THAT M/F IS TOO CLEAN


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 27 2006, 10:31 AM~6456334
> *I'm just givin EZ a hard time, I think a compass is one of the last options he's looking for. :biggrin:
> *


Dave,
Mike has one for me. I just need to pick it up. I also came up on a tach dash that I will be picking next week and my accessories are complete. Talk to you soon.
EZ


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 27 2006, 09:34 AM~6456353
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: EVEN THOUGH IT AINT GOT A TILT!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NAH JUST MESSING AROUND, THAT M/F IS TOO CLEAN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 27 2006, 10:33 AM~6456731
> *Dave,
> Mike has one for me. I just need to pick it up. I also came up on a tach dash that I will be picking next week and my accessories are complete. Talk to you soon.
> EZ
> *


NICE!!!!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 27 2006, 11:20 AM~6456256
> *Here's a couple shots of my ride. This is when I had the stock tires on it with the optional '67 spoke hub caps. The interior is all original except for the carpet.
> 
> 
> ...


really nice!!!!!

my next impala project will be a 67


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 27 2006, 03:44 PM~6458756
> *really nice!!!!!
> 
> my next impala project will be a 67
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## UDUNFUCKEDUP (Oct 27, 2006)

67 is the baddest year of the impala


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> Frank, I've got an extra spotlight but I've just got to find it in all my stuff and you know how I lag. It's not perfect but it's restorable. I'll let you know when I get over to my storage and find it.
> 
> Dave I may be down there to visit my daughter sometime during Thanksgiving! If I do we should hook up and kick it for a while :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*noone has pics of kool-aid 67?......

*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 27 2006, 11:33 AM~6456731
> *Dave,
> Mike has one for me. I just need to pick it up. I also came up on a tach dash that I will be picking next week and my accessories are complete. Talk to you soon.
> EZ
> *


Tach & gauge cluster and speedminder dash. I will combine both into one. Just need to pick up my compass.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW, Nice EZ!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> > Frank, I've got an extra spotlight but I've just got to find it in all my stuff and you know how I lag. It's not perfect but it's restorable. I'll let you know when I get over to my storage and find it.
> >
> > Dave I may be down there to visit my daughter sometime during Thanksgiving! If I do we should hook up and kick it for a while :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

nice rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Anyone got trunk bars for sale? My trunk looks ghetto with a stick holding it open everytime! :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 13 2006, 01:05 PM~6559294
> *Frank, I've got my daughters B-day party that weekend but Sunday I'm available. There's a get together that morning called the "Cruise for No Cause". It's all Harleys and Lowriders. It starts near my house at the "J" Street Marina and ends up about 45 minutes away near the mountains with a live band, comida and cervezas. Let me know if you want to roll with me in the Sicks Seven.
> *


That sounds real cool! I'll let you know whats up, I'm not sure if I'm going down now, but I'll let you know :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 20 2006, 11:27 PM~6608817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool looking picture :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Went for a 40 mile cruise out to the back country this weekend, it was nice. There was about 30 of us, all Lowriders and Kustoms 1968 and older and about 25-30 Harleys. It was called the "Cruise for no Cause". The Cabrones, SD, do it every year. I took this picture when I came home before I put the ranfla back in the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2006, 04:35 PM~6675362
> *Went for a 60 mile cruise out to the back country this weekend, it was nice. There was about 30 of us, all Lowriders and Kustoms 1968 and older and about 25-30 Harleys. It was called the "Cruise for no Cause". The Cabrones, SD, do it every year. I took this picture when I came home before I put the ranfla back in the garage. :biggrin:
> *


POST PIX OF THE CRUISE... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 1 2006, 02:04 PM~6675551
> *POST PIX OF THE CRUISE... :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 1 2006, 02:04 PM~6675551
> *POST PIX OF THE CRUISE... :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2006, 02:35 PM~6675362
> *Went for a 60 mile cruise out to the back country this weekend, it was nice. There was about 30 of us, all Lowriders and Kustoms 1968 and older and about 25-30 Harleys. It was called the "Cruise for no Cause". The Cabrones, SD, do it every year. I took this picture when I came home before I put the ranfla back in the garage. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Too Fucking clean Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2006, 03:35 PM~6675362
> *Went for a 60 mile cruise out to the back country this weekend, it was nice. There was about 30 of us, all Lowriders and Kustoms 1968 and older and about 25-30 Harleys. It was called the "Cruise for no Cause". The Cabrones, SD, do it every year. I took this picture when I came home before I put the ranfla back in the garage. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE RIDE LIKE THE WAY IT LAYS AND THE ORIGINAL LOOK!!*
:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 1 2006, 03:04 PM~6675551
> *POST PIX OF THE CRUISE... :thumbsup:
> *


I took a lot of pics, hopefully I'll get a thread started with all the pics within the next week. Also, Jesus and Juan from "DeadendMagazine.com" came down from Salinas and should have the cruise featured in one of thier upcoming issues.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 1 2006, 06:36 PM~6676607
> *Too Fucking clean Dave :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Frank, I wish you could've made it down.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 1 2006, 06:42 PM~6676636
> *NICE RIDE LIKE THE WAY IT LAYS AND THE ORIGINAL LOOK!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Rolled, I built the car to look the way I would've done back in the early 80's. All original, laid, on 5:20's and hub caps. I still want to detail the engine compartment and trunk and install my accessaries. :thumbsup:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 7 2006, 01:12 PM~6521347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this year was the only pre 80's impalas that i didn't like cuz of the taillights but they're growing on me. this car looks nice!


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

i know this is goona be impossible to find but i need a 67 fast back rear window fuckin little brother playin with rocks in the back yard pm me if you know anywhere or got an idea where i could find one


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2006, 07:51 PM~6676941
> *Thanks Frank, I wish you could've made it down.
> *


  Me too!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2006, 04:35 PM~6675362
> *Went for a 40 mile cruise out to the back country this weekend, it was nice. There was about 30 of us, all Lowriders and Kustoms 1968 and older and about 25-30 Harleys. It was called the "Cruise for no Cause". The Cabrones, SD, do it every year. I took this picture when I came home before I put the ranfla back in the garage. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 2 2006, 10:40 PM~6682875
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X10


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 2 2006, 10:40 PM~6682875
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Can't wait to get mine road worthy


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Dec 3 2006, 12:37 AM~6683584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


American Muscle Car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's a clean one I found:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 5 2006, 08:18 AM~6696834
> *Here's a clean one I found:
> 
> 
> ...


One rare 427. I've only seen a few with the upper fender side stripes. '67 owners have a true passion for this body style. From stock to muscle to kustom to lowrider, nothing else compares to the seven.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT 4 DA 777777's


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2006, 02:35 PM~6675362
> *Went for a 40 mile cruise out to the back country this weekend, it was nice. There was about 30 of us, all Lowriders and Kustoms 1968 and older and about 25-30 Harleys. It was called the "Cruise for no Cause". The Cabrones, SD, do it every year. I took this picture when I came home before I put the ranfla back in the garage. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Everytime I see pics your car I'm impressed :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Newly aquired NOS '67 GM compass.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Dec 10 2006, 05:11 PM~6736248
> *Everytime I see pics your car I'm impressed :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie, I feel the same way abouy your ride :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 12 2006, 07:00 PM~6750173
> *Newly aquired NOS '67 GM compass.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, Nice!


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypte7OMycOk


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

This is a clean ride,  I like the way you had the rims painted the same color as the car. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

almost got away!

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

NICE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt for some nice 67 impala's :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

HOW BOUT THEM 67 CAPRICES??????????? :0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 26 2007, 08:12 AM~7353552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey 61 CAD, thanks for the post. This pic was taken this past weekend at "The Big 3", three day auto swap meet at the San Diego Stadium. I had a good time, sold a few extra parts I had, and kicked it with a lotta kool gente. It's only once a year but if anybody's visiting SD at the end of February this event is a must. Lotsa cars, parts, bbq's and beers :biggrin: .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR THEM 67'S


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

IM PUTTING 67 ON THE FRONT PAGE FOR THE WORLD TO SEE THAT 67 CHEVY IS ALIVE MUCH LOVE TO ALL 67 CHEVY RIDERS SEE YOU IN PHX AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> IM PUTTING 67 ON THE FRONT PAGE FOR THE WORLD TO SEE THAT 67 CHEVY IS ALIVE MUCH LOVE TO ALL 67 CHEVY RIDERS SEE YOU IN PHX AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Nice layout on your ride Bigger Blue. It was the first thing that caught my eye when I saw it on the rack at the super market. Lookin Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup ya'll let's keep this alive with those clean ass 67's. post some more...... lovin' those 67's!!!!!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 8 2007, 09:35 AM~7435266
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Feb 28 2007, 09:02 PM~7377413
> *IM PUTTING 67 ON THE FRONT PAGE FOR THE WORLD TO SEE THAT 67 CHEVY IS ALIVE MUCH LOVE TO ALL 67 CHEVY RIDERS SEE YOU IN PHX AZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SEE
> 
> 
> ...


  BIG BLEU..... YOUR SHIT IS REAL PIMPISH MAN. I SEEN THIS YOUR RIDE AND I DAMN NEAR FELL OUT, YOUR SHIT SO CLEAN. "ISLANDERS C.C " REPRESENTING FROM PARAMOUNT TO THE BAY. CLEAN ASS 67 PIMP.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 29 2007, 03:34 PM~7119644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WASSUP D-CHEESE, MAN WE GOT THE SAME CAR BRO'. YOU PROBABLY SEEN ME AROUND AT THE SHOWS, WE GOT THE EXACT SAME CAR, SKIRTS AND ALL. THE 67 IS CLEAN BRO', HOPEFULLY WE SEE EACH OTHER ON THE ROAD. 

ONE LOVE HOMIE....... BIG RASTA - ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i love those 67s


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 9 2007, 01:13 PM~7445095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 26 2007, 11:25 AM~7554211
> * WASSUP D-CHEESE, MAN WE GOT THE SAME CAR BRO'. YOU PROBABLY SEEN ME AROUND AT THE SHOWS, WE GOT THE EXACT SAME CAR, SKIRTS AND ALL. THE 67 IS CLEAN BRO', HOPEFULLY WE SEE EACH OTHER ON THE ROAD.
> 
> ONE LOVE HOMIE....... BIG RASTA - ISLANDERS C.C.
> *


is yours a show car or more a driver like mine ?

mine is actually more of a beater but its kool ...i have been workin on my other ride lately  

really i have only seen another one exaclty like mine downtown san jose in the morning a few times ....is that yours ....its the only one i know of that is exactly the same ? but in better condition then mine 

post some pics if you got em  

d-cheese


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 27 2007, 10:07 PM~7566786
> *is yours a show car or more a driver like mine ?
> 
> mine is actually more of a beater but its kool ...i have been workin on my other ride lately
> ...


  actually my ride is my commute car. i live in vallejo and work in san francisco, about $80.00 for gas for the whole week.
my ride is on the 1st or 2nd page of this forum at SAM'S parking lot - BIG RASTA.

i noticed you need some chrome pieces for the 67, the ride looks nice. pm me and i'll get the hook up for ALL 67's. nothin like cruisin' the 67 with some good pakalolo to ride to.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

SOME NICE ASS IMPALAS !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

im in love with this topic :0


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

lets see them setups,, my next ride is gonna be a 67,,i love the body style.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Mar 30 2007, 12:33 AM~7582574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  wassup big daddy... still lovin' that 67 bro'. so....... when you selling it to me?, i've been looking for one or a caprice. if you come a cross one,let me know bro. i'll be seeing you at the shows - one love bradah.


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

Any pics f/ g,paradise Gz f/comptone majestics 67....?? :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 28 2007, 10:56 AM~7569576
> * actually my ride is my commute car. i live in vallejo and work in san francisco, about $80.00 for gas for the whole week.
> my ride is on the 1st or 2nd page of this forum at SAM'S parking lot - BIG RASTA.
> 
> ...


i actually have most every molding i need already except for the passenger side eyebrow and the hood lip molding .....i have been stacking parts (seals, trim , misc other parts i need ) i wanna have everything before i even consider going to paint . but if you have either of those parts hit me up i am interested


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

*TTT
FOR
THOSE
67'S*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 30 2007, 10:43 PM~7588981
> *i actually have most every molding i need already except for the passenger side eyebrow and the hood lip molding .....i have been stacking parts (seals, trim , misc other parts i need ) i wanna have everything before i even consider going to paint . but if you have either of those parts hit me up i am interested
> *


  yeah bro'... there's this guy in wisconsin and he has everything from the year 67 and that's who i get my parts from. i'm in this club called NATIONAL IMPALA ASSOCIATION and they help you get parts for your ride, they sell impalas, some people looking for impalas - it's a very helpful source. i'll give you his number if you want it - no sweat!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 31 2007, 07:23 PM~7592781
> * yeah bro'... there's this guy in wisconsin and he has everything from the year 67 and that's who i get my parts from. i'm in this club called NATIONAL IMPALA ASSOCIATION and they help you get parts for your ride, they sell impalas, some people looking for impalas - it's a very helpful source. i'll give you his number if you want it - no sweat!!!!
> *


YEAH FOR SURE HOOK UP THE NUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here's my '67










niether of these guys are me they're homies, Keep in mind the car has been sitting in my garage for about a year now. I really need to pay it some attention.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

why you letin it set up for??


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 2 2007, 03:28 PM~7603552
> *why you letin it set up for??
> *



Just been busy with other things bro... I started working on my Monte Carlo... all that needs now is just interior. and it's ready for the streets.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 2 2007, 01:54 PM~7603312
> *Here's my '67
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride.... :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Apr 3 2007, 12:45 AM~7607461
> *nice ride.... :thumbsup:
> *



You know what I'm gonna start working on it this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 3 2007, 07:36 PM~7612341
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Mar 30 2007, 12:33 AM~7582574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

love this pic!!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

I WUD LIKE TO POST PICS OF MY 7 BUT DONT KNOW HOW IF ANYONE CAN DO IT LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Apr 3 2007, 08:25 PM~7614091
> *I WUD LIKE TO POST PICS OF MY 7 BUT DONT KNOW HOW IF ANYONE CAN DO IT LET ME KNOW :biggrin:
> *


www.tinypic.com


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

on ebay


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

bump for the verts


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 3 2007, 07:36 PM~7613182
> *love this pic!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  man... this 67 is super clean, low and mean. the patterns on this ride is untouchable. lovin the 67 pimpin'. let me roll up a blunt for this one.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 3 2007, 05:36 PM~7612341
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


  wassup bro', you may not remember me, but i'm the one with the baby blue 67 hard top, you seen me at SAMS BURGERS sometimes. this maybe a silly question but WANT TO SELL IT?, hit me up ifyou do!!!!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

hey guys got a 67 impala wagon 4 sale need cash fast need to fix wifes 2001 impala runs and drive nice project pm me or e-mail [email protected] thanks BIG DAVE


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Apr 6 2007, 08:48 AM~7630156
> *hey guys got a 67 impala wagon 4 sale need cash fast need to fix wifes 2001 impala runs and drive nice project pm me or e-mail [email protected] thanks BIG DAVE
> *


*POST PIX...*


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Apr 12 2007, 10:47 AM~7675233
> *
> *


  bro'....double "s" looking good. love that color. 67's are the shit - the cleanest body lines!!!!.


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








THAT SHIT IS ONE OF MY FAVORITS


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 12 2007, 05:31 PM~7677938
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


  this 67 clean ass a mug. hideaway lights...... shittin on everybody.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

clean ass 67's!! Keep em comin!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 12 2007, 11:34 PM~7681256
> * this 67 clean ass a mug. hideaway lights...... shittin on everybody.
> *


hideaways on the 67s are too rare  wish there were more


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 29 2007, 06:16 PM~7798348
> *hideaways on the 67s are too rare   wish there were more
> *


The reason they are rare is simply because they are one-of-a-kind. They were custom built by Mike Lopez and Oishi of Lifestyle. It is a shame GM did not come up with that idea until 1968.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

what up EZ?


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT'


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Apr 30 2007, 07:20 PM~7806346
> *what up EZ?
> *


Put my seven on hold for the last three months, kithchen remodel. Getting back on my car next month. Hope all is well with you and your ride.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 6 2007, 12:35 AM~7629524
> * man... this 67 is super clean, low and mean. the patterns on this ride is untouchable. lovin the 67 pimpin'. let me roll up a blunt for this one.
> *


DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS 67 WAS FEATURED N A MAG & IS IT STILL SHOWING


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@May 8 2007, 07:05 PM~7862266
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS 67 WAS FEATURED N A MAG & IS IT STILL SHOWING
> *


Yes it was, Lowrider, Lowridaz, Traditional Lowriding if there were any I missed some one post the others.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 3 2007, 07:36 PM~7613182
> *love this pic!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 12 2007, 05:31 PM~7677938
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


any updated pictures of this car or is it still under construction?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@May 11 2007, 07:11 AM~7881794
> *any updated pictures of this car or is it still under construction?
> *


Reese,
this car is as complete as any other show car. May not have the colorfull custom look but let me tell you, it is fully loaded with some of the most rare accessories for 67 that you can imagine. Mike's car is one of the reason's I've painfully gathered about 90% of the accessories he has. I say painfully because these accessories have not come cheap.
As a matter of fact, I bought my compass from Mike. Next time I see him, I'll ask if I get some pics for you.
Take care bro.
EZ


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 11 2007, 04:53 PM~7885179
> *Reese,
> this car is as complete as any other show car. May not have the colorfull custom look but let me tell you, it is fully loaded with some of the most rare accessories for 67 that you can imagine.  Mike's car is one of the reason's I've painfully gathered about 90% of the accessories he has. I say painfully because these accessories have not come cheap.
> As a matter of fact, I bought my compass from Mike. Next time I see him, I'll ask if I get some pics for you.
> ...


Cool. I read on the lifestyles thread that there were some new updates and it looked even better. Hard to imagine, but..... :dunno:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

luv the 67s lets see some more pics if you got them


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 29 2007, 06:37 PM~7798799
> *The reason they are rare  is simply because they are one-of-a-kind. They were custom built by Mike Lopez and Oishi of Lifestyle. It is a shame GM did not come up with that idea until 1968.
> *


 :0 :0 that would make sense seeing as ive never seen another one other than that black 67 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

HERE'S MINE!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 16 2007, 07:25 PM~7919716
> *HERE'S MINE!
> 
> 
> ...


  nice "67" you big ol' pimp. is this the stock color....granada gold?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 17 2007, 02:32 PM~7925256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  station x...your shit klean ass fuk bro', love that low sleek look!!!. i'll smoke to that.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 18 2007, 01:30 AM~7928904
> * nice "67" you big ol' pimp. is this the stock color....granada gold?
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: Its the stock color but cross referenced to PPG. Looks real good in the sun...I'll try to take more later...this weeks been raining, so my baby stays inside!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 18 2007, 04:14 AM~7929071
> *Thanks!  :biggrin: Its the stock color but cross referenced to PPG. Looks real good in the sun...I'll try to take more later...this weeks been raining, so my baby stays inside!
> 
> 
> *


  yeah.. i like that color. when i get my drop 67, i'm going to paint it the gold color or a stock red color. it's going to be my san fran 49er car. i'm bringing it down to so-cal to get some murals on it. joe montana, jerry rice, steve young... ALL the DYNASTY players!!!. post some more pics JUNBUG29.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 18 2007, 03:32 AM~7928907
> * station x...your shit klean ass fuk bro', love that low sleek look!!!. i'll smoke to that.
> *


*NOT MY RIDE...JUST POST PIX TO HELP OUT THE THREAD.
MY RIDE IS ON MY AVITAR.*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 18 2007, 10:11 AM~7930519
> *NOT MY RIDE...JUST POST PIX TO HELP OUT THE THREAD.
> MY RIDE IS ON MY AVITAR.
> *


  that's cool bro... post some of your 65 wagon. right on for the 67 pics. love those 67's pimp!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

thanks stationx for posting a pic of my ride heres another one


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 18 2007, 10:09 AM~7930507
> * yeah.. i like that color. when i get my drop 67, i'm going to paint it the gold color or a stock red color. it's going to be my san fran 49er car. i'm bringing it down to so-cal to get some murals on it. joe montana, jerry rice, steve young... ALL the DYNASTY players!!!. post some more pics JUNBUG29.
> *


I'll post more this weekend...waiting for the sunshine to come out! :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 18 2007, 10:09 AM~7930507
> * yeah.. i like that color. when i get my drop 67, i'm going to paint it the gold color or a stock red color. it's going to be my san fran 49er car. i'm bringing it down to so-cal to get some murals on it. joe montana, jerry rice, steve young... ALL the DYNASTY players!!!. post some more pics JUNBUG29.
> *


Sounds like its gonna come out nice! Maybe red with powdercoated wires to match w/ 49er knockoff chips w/ the murals airbrushed into the dish.  

Post pics of your drop! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

this is one of our japan chptr build here in L.A hmm notice anything about it :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

heres a pic as their using it for a movie called WEST COAST COYOTES theres a movie trailer on my space check it out repin for the 67


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

another one


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

yup that a 44inch moon in that baby :worship:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

cant see pics?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 18 2007, 10:09 AM~7930507
> * yeah.. i like that color. when i get my drop 67, i'm going to paint it the gold color or a stock red color. it's going to be my san fran 49er car. i'm bringing it down to so-cal to get some murals on it. joe montana, jerry rice, steve young... ALL the DYNASTY players!!!. post some more pics JUNBUG29.
> *


hey bro, this is wayne with the white 67 conv. i met you at sams before. i might get rid of mine if i can find a nice 62 or 63, thats what im really looking for..... :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 18 2007, 05:38 PM~7932719
> *cant see pics?
> *


 X2


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

heres the pics guys hopefully they com out


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

the first pic is of japan chptr. car, the others of my car getting filmed


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 18 2007, 08:28 PM~7933882
> *the first pic is of japan chptr. car, the others of my car getting filmed
> *


Cool shit, hey can you roll with your skirts on, what did you do so they would clear??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 18 2007, 09:34 PM~7934708
> *Cool shit, hey can you roll with your skirts on, what did you do so they would clear??
> *


i wanna know too????????????????????shortened rearend? 14x6? what :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 18 2007, 08:26 PM~7933871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 18 2007, 10:34 PM~7934708
> *Cool shit, hey can you roll with your skirts on, what did you do so they would clear??
> *


  BRO'... IF YOUR CAR DIDN'T COME WITH STOCK SKIRTS, YOU HAVE TO RUN 14X6'S IN THE REAR, THEY WILL SCRAPE IF YOU RIDE 14X7'S. I ROLL 14X6'S IN THE REAR, 14X7'S IN THE FRONT. JUST BY EXPERIENCE!!!. GOOD LUCK PIMP!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 18 2007, 04:15 PM~7932613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  YEAH..... CUSTOM HIDE-AWAY LIGHTS?. THAT'S SHITS CLEAN, HOW CAN I GET HOOKED UP? HOLLA AT ME PIMP!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 19 2007, 02:38 AM~7935286
> * YEAH..... CUSTOM HIDE-AWAY LIGHTS?. THAT'S SHITS CLEAN, HOW CAN I GET HOOKED UP? HOLLA AT ME PIMP!!!
> *



Looks like Mike Lopez' from Lifestyle


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

i paid the $500 to roll 13-7 homie thats the only way to roll fuck those 13-6, i shorted my rearend 1inch well worth it, roll 13-7 all the way around


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 19 2007, 10:06 AM~7936167
> *i paid the $500 to roll 13-7 homie thats the only way to roll fuck those 13-6, i shorted my rearend 1inch well worth  it, roll  13-7 all the way around
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 19 2007, 02:26 AM~7933871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought mike lopez' 67 was the only one with hideway headlights


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 18 2007, 05:53 PM~7933107
> *hey bro, this is wayne with the white 67 conv. i met you at sams before. i might get rid of mine if i can find a nice 62 or 63, thats what im really looking for..... :biggrin:
> *


  let me know when you going to make some moves. PM with your number... let's talk. looking for a drop 67 too.!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im parting out a 67 4 door.. pm me if you guys need anything.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 20 2007, 12:33 PM~7941259
> *im parting out a 67 4 door.. pm me if you guys need anything.
> *


gotta trunk molding w/ center emblem?? Will it fit from 4-door to 2-door?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 20 2007, 02:29 PM~7941440
> *gotta trunk molding w/ center emblem?? Will it fit from 4-door to 2-door?
> 
> 
> *


A couple things to remember between coupes, sedans and rag tops:
Ragtops and sedan trunks are the same size, wider from side to side and shorter from top to bottom. The Coupe like yours is thinner side to side and longer top top bottom. The moldings for a four-door will not fit a two-door, too long. Also, the quarter extensions on the rag top and sedan are not as wide as the coupe for the same reason. The trunk, quarter extentions and rear moding are the same for sedan and rag tops. The body panels at the rear where the tail lights go are als the same for rag & sedan but not coupe. The front clip is the same as are the rear quarter side moldings. The frame is also the same with the exception of additional body mounts for the rag.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

I almost forgot.
Caprice, four-door and rag top are the same as well. But the trunk molding on the caprice has grooves in the trim and a small bowtie in the center.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 20 2007, 02:36 PM~7941727
> *A couple things to remember between coupes, sedans and rag tops:
> Ragtops and sedan trunks are the same size, wider from side to side and shorter from top to bottom. The Coupe like yours is thinner side to side and longer top top bottom. The moldings for a four-door will not fit a two-door, too long. Also, the quarter extensions on the rag top and sedan are not as wide as the coupe for the same reason. The trunk, quarter extentions and rear moding are the same for sedan and rag tops. The body panels at the rear where the tail lights go are als the same for rag & sedan but not coupe. The front clip is the same as are the rear quarter side moldings. The frame is also the same with the exception of additional body mounts for the rag.
> Hope this helps.
> *


  right on for the pimpin' tip.


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

67 FASTBACK HARDTOP TRUNK FOR SALE FROM A 1 TO 10 ITS A 9 IN CONDITION MAKE OFFER PAY FOR SHIPPING OR PICK UP.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@May 21 2007, 01:13 AM~7945834
> *67 FASTBACK HARDTOP TRUNK FOR SALE FROM A 1 TO 10 ITS A 9 IN CONDITION MAKE OFFER PAY FOR SHIPPING OR PICK UP.
> *


  HEY BRO'... GOT ANY CHROME PIECES FOR THE FRONT GRILL, L/R CORNER PIECES, TILT, SKIRTS, ANYTHING PIMPIN'. ARE YOU FAR FROM PARAMOUNT?, MY FOLKS LIVE THERE, THEY CAN PU THE PARTS FOE ME!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@May 21 2007, 02:13 AM~7945834
> *67 FASTBACK HARDTOP TRUNK FOR SALE FROM A 1 TO 10 ITS A 9 IN CONDITION MAKE OFFER PAY FOR SHIPPING OR PICK UP.
> *



PM sent.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 21 2007, 02:29 AM~7945857
> * HEY BRO'... GOT ANY CHROME PIECES FOR THE FRONT GRILL, L/R CORNER PIECES, TILT, SKIRTS, ANYTHING PIMPIN'. ARE YOU FAR FROM PARAMOUNT?, MY FOLKS LIVE THERE, THEY CAN PU THE PARTS FOE ME!!!
> *



PM sent.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

here my 6








7


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

front hood lip molding for sale. from 1 to 10 itsa 7. pm me offers. thanks fellas! and ttt for the 67's!


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

:\Documents and Settings\manuel beltan\My Documents\My Pictures


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

have an extra set of corner lights if anyone is interest hit me up


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

does anyone know if there is 
a 68 fest


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 21 2007, 12:33 PM~7948396
> *have an extra set of corner lights if anyone is interest hit me up
> *


pm sent


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 21 2007, 10:26 AM~7947536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omgonmgomgomgomgomg thats dope :cheesy:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

I THINK THERE IS. I THINK I SAW ONE IN ONE, OF N.W.A VIDEO


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 21 2007, 03:28 PM~7949743
> *
> *


WHAT SIZE WHEELS ARE ON THAT CAR YOU POSTED


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 19 2007, 08:33 PM~7938680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE WHEEL I WANT SUM ON MY 67


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 21 2007, 04:47 PM~7950236
> *WHAT SIZE WHEELS ARE ON THAT CAR YOU POSTED
> *


20x8.5 front (4.5" backspace)
20x10 rear (5.25" backspace)


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

THIS 67 IMP BELONGS TO MY HOMIE BIG RASTA .A.K.A ...COOL RUNNINGS


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

whats the difference with the enterior on a 67 impala and the ss??


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: bench seats on the non SS, and buckets and console on the floor with tach in the dash, power windows etc in the SS :worship:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

is the shifter in the floor?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: the SS yes...auto and 4 speed...the sweetest 67s ever...or IMO the 67 caprice with the square rear window, not the fastback style...but theyre all bad asss


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

are there any ss up here i aint seen none with the floor shifter or im lookin over them


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

well if anyones got any pics of interior of the 67ss post them up PLEASE




thanks :worship:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 21 2007, 05:35 PM~7950529
> *THIS 67 IMP BELONGS TO MY HOMIE  BIG RASTA .A.K.A ...COOL RUNNINGS
> 
> 
> ...


  RIGHT ON G-STYLE!!!!


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

Majestics 67 caprice


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@May 22 2007, 07:43 AM~7954584
> *Majestics 67 caprice
> 
> 
> ...


  i'm feelin' this caprice. hope it's at the S.D. show on the 3rd. 'ISLANDERS C.C." will be in the house fo' sho'.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

need a 67 imala fast back rear window


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lookin good Junbug


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 10 2007, 10:48 PM~8080057
> *Lookin good Junbug
> *


Thanks homie! There's alot of baddass 67s on here....KEEP EM COMIN!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jun 10 2007, 11:29 PM~8080264
> *
> *


  wassup kings of kings, hey i met you guys at the san diego show this past june. me and my club "ISLANDERS" were kickin it at the show and we were sharing your tent. just want to say "wassup", nice ass 67's you posted. are these from you car club? keep the 67's coming. my 67 is on the page before this one - light blue 67 with the stock hubs and skirts. ONE LOVE "KINGS OF KINGS".


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

nice pics 67"s are the shit :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 11 2007, 06:48 PM~8086132
> *nice pics 67"s are the shit :worship:
> *


AGREED :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 21 2006, 09:14 PM~6416093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size rims are up running in the back with the skirts?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt :worship:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 25 2007, 07:35 PM~8175307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh, someone forgot to roll up the windows! Look at that top.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Any new pix of 67's?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

if i put skirts on my 7 do i have to shorten the rear end?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 18 2007, 07:34 PM~8339907
> *if i put skirts on my 7 do i have to shorten the rear end?
> *


If you are rolling China's, but if you role Z'z or D's you don't. China's with have to be 13x6 or 14x6 for skirts to work.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 09:41 PM~8341669
> *If you are rolling China's, but if you role Z'z or D's you don't. China's with have to be 13x6 or 14x6 for skirts to work.
> *



okay thank you i got the real shit DAYTONS :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 02:23 PM~8249647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweetcaprice.org


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 19 2007, 04:46 PM~8346999
> *okay thank you i got the real shit DAYTONS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 25 2007, 09:35 PM~8175307
> *
> 
> 
> ...



aint this in SC now??


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 26 2007, 11:46 PM~8398923
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now thats some badass pics


----------



## lowlyfe97 (Aug 1, 2007)

I dont know if any one is interestead in a clean, no rust trunk lid for a 67 impala. Also have 2 clean doors from a 67 impala convertible. Pm if interestead. Just cleaning out the garage.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 1 2007, 08:25 AM~8444132
> *now thats some badass pics
> *


Thanks. Any one got more? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 6 2007, 08:14 PM~8251549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a couple pics ChevyJohn took of my ranfla at the Xman's show a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 24 2007, 12:36 AM~8630347
> *Here's a couple pics ChevyJohn took of my ranfla at the Xman's show a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Still looking good David!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 24 2007, 11:54 AM~8632066
> *Still looking good David!!:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2.................


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks 209 and Coca


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

oldskool 67 side is hella clean. he gets props from me.!!!!


----------



## DEZ66 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 18 2007, 08:34 PM~8339907
> *if i put skirts on my 7 do i have to shorten the rear end?
> *


yes, you will have to shorten the rear end. it dont matter if you have china's or daytons, there is only 1/8" different between those 2 wheels.


you gonna have to cut 1-1.5" off EACH SIDE in order to let the car lay with skirts and 13x7 or 14x7 wheels. it doesnt matter if they are china's or real daytons.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 19 2007, 05:46 PM~8346999
> *okay thank you i got the real shit DAYTONS  :biggrin:
> *


you still have to narrow.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

i cut mine a inch on each side it clears with my 13-7 the only way to roll :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe97_@Aug 1 2007, 01:03 PM~8447380
> *I dont know if any one is interestead in a clean, no rust trunk lid for a 67 impala. Also have 2 clean doors from a 67 impala convertible. Pm if interestead. Just cleaning out the garage.
> *


got pics of the trunk lid? How much shipped to 76905? Pics?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Aug 26 2007, 07:55 AM~8643122
> *i cut mine a inch on each side it clears with my 13-7 the only way to roll :thumbsup:
> *


Where can I go to get this done and how much does it usually run??


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 27 2007, 07:13 AM~8649164
> *Where can I go to get this done and how much does  it usually run??
> *


i got mine done at sutton enginering in the city of industry they charged 450


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Aug 27 2007, 06:28 PM~8654037
> *i got mine done at sutton enginering in the city of industry they charged 450
> *


B,
did that include the axles?
EZ


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

OMG !!!!!!!!!Repo Upper eyebrow mouldings. $119 a set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 

http://www.harmons.com/itemdetail.asp?item...Exterior%20Trim


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 7 2007, 04:47 AM~8736926
> *OMG !!!!!!!!!Repo Upper eyebrow mouldings. $119 a set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> 
> http://www.harmons.com/itemdetail.asp?item...Exterior%20Trim
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 7 2007, 05:46 AM~8737048
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Man 209 you made my day!!! Good find homie!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 7 2007, 06:53 AM~8737060
> *Man 209 you made my day!!! Good find homie!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You have to call them as they may not be avail. Classic Industries and the Car Shop also advertises them but always say that they are on back order. The thing is that they don't have them. I will call on them today and post findings.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 7 2007, 07:53 AM~8737060
> *Man 209 you made my day!!! Good find homie!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The have some on ebay as well....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

false alarm. like ez said, they won't be available untill the end of the year or the beginning of 08.... so who knows. :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 7 2007, 03:47 AM~8736926
> *OMG !!!!!!!!!Repo Upper eyebrow mouldings. $119 a set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> 
> http://www.harmons.com/itemdetail.asp?item...Exterior%20Trim
> *


there not avialible....i called this morning and dude said the supplier has been telling them for over 2 years that there coming ....and still nothing 

why do manufactures advertise parts they don't have :banghead:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

YOU CAN CHK CLASSICCHEVYS.COM......... :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 7 2007, 06:35 AM~8737196
> *The have some on ebay as well....
> *


yeah there is a set on ebay that look pretty good. I had the same experience with my 65 chevelle. OPG had repop grills advertised and when you called them they also said the same thing about being on back order and the people that were producing them hadnt done them yet 
heres the link to the ebay ones  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-Chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 21 2007, 04:35 PM~7950529
> *67 IMPala
> 
> 
> ...


does anybody have any close up pics of skirts like these 

thanks i really appriciate it if someone posted them


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 27 2007, 05:49 PM~8654231
> *B,
> did that include the axles?
> EZ
> *


ez ,yea that included the axles,wut up bro how u been


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

Picture 025.jpg


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Sep 8 2007, 09:15 AM~8745214
> *ez ,yea that included the axles,wut up bro how u been
> *


Good, got both my kids in college now so I am slowing down on my ride. Not on hold, just taking a little longer. Take care.
EZ


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

t
t
t


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Any more???


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Lets see some more


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

notice my emblems


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Sep 13 2007, 06:12 PM~8785394
> *notice my emblems
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the "Techniques" quarter panel emblems. Top notch.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Sep 13 2007, 05:12 PM~8785394
> *notice my emblems
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OH MY GOD THATS CLEAN!!!! :0


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Sep 13 2007, 05:01 PM~8785324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man this is nice!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some pics I took of 67's at the San Diego Indoor Show that took place a couple of weeks ago on Labor Day weekend. I couldn't believe it, there were over ten 67's in the show. Not used to seeing that many in one show. Check it out!!!!!  

Here's mine :biggrin: 


















Groupe SD


















Imperials New Mexico, waiting to pull indoors









Imperials LA



























67 Caprice from Premier









Stopped to get gas after the show









New Wave SD


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Sep 13 2007, 09:12 PM~8785394
> *notice my emblems
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's badd! :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

man i like the pics of all the 67's keepem comming :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

does anybody know how long a 67 2dr impala is from frt to bck bumper?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

t
t
t


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 17 2007, 10:01 PM~8813810
> *does anybody know how long a 67 2dr impala is from frt to bck bumper?
> *


ttt


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Sep 13 2007, 04:12 PM~8785394
> *notice my emblems
> 
> 
> ...


Tiiiiiiiiight!!!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

Groupe SD


















 this 67 is hella tight..... never seen this one. very beautiful ride - much props!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

MY RANFLA uffin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

MY FAV YEAR :biggrin: HMMM!..I WONDER IF ITS BECAUSE ITS THE YR THAT I WAS BORN :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 19 2007, 11:15 PM~8829013
> *MY RANFLA  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

HERE'S SOME 67S FROM UNIDOS CC LOS ANGELES..........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Sep 20 2007, 09:28 PM~8837017
> *    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jun 11 2007, 01:29 AM~8080264
> *
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MAN I WOULD TRADE MY 64 IMPALA FOR A 67 OR 67 FASTBACK


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 25 2007, 11:11 PM~8871700
> *MAN I WOULD TRADE MY 64 IMPALA FOR A 67 OR 67 FASTBACK
> *


  FO SHO PIMPIN'... 67'S ARE THE SHIT. IT'S THE SLEEK LOOK THAT MAKES IT LOOK COOL. ONE LOVE PIMPIN' - KEEP IT PIMPIN' PLAYA. WEST COAST PIMP SHIT BITCH!!!!!


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

*67s TTT!!*


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Oct 6 2007, 06:53 AM~8942945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


showoff :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

I HAVE A PIC OF A 67 RAG TOP WE DID AT BOWTIECONNECTION.. ILL SEND TO SOME ONE WHO CAN POSST IT UP FOR ME..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 6 2007, 09:25 PM~8945074
> *showoff  :biggrin:
> *


x2........... :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 7 2007, 12:00 AM~8946132
> *x2........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 6 2007, 07:25 PM~8945074
> *showoff  :biggrin:
> *


  

you guys sell anything at your shop, for my 67', to bring the front end down a bit?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Oct 7 2007, 09:18 AM~8946597
> *:biggrin:
> *


  I'll be a show off next in line........... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 8 2007, 11:50 PM~8957688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: OLD SKOOL 67 WHAT COLOR IS THAT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

:uh: 








 








:biggrin: 








It's a work in progress


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 13 2007, 07:54 PM~8994828
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


whats the plan?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

the plan was to make another devil's chairiot clone ....but money ran out. I'm lucky if I can afford Macco @ this point
 just bought a house. :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Oct 13 2007, 09:29 PM~8995290
> *whats the plan?
> *


KEEP ON GOIN HOMIE...TIME & PATIENCE..IT GONNA B A SWEET RIDE WHEN U GET IT FINISHED...I LOVE THE 67s N IMPALA YRs


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 13 2007, 07:54 PM~8994828
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



looks like mine.....  

extend the arms


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 14 2007, 07:03 AM~8996520
> *the plan was to make another devil's chairiot clone ....but money ran out.  I'm lucky if I can afford Macco @ this point
> just bought a house. :biggrin:
> *


I hear you on that!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Oct 9 2007, 04:02 PM~8962467
> *:biggrin: OLD SKOOL 67 WHAT COLOR IS THAT
> *


Granada Gold, original factory color, the same as Junbug 29's.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 14 2007, 09:13 PM~9000088
> *Granada Gold, original factory color, the same as June 29's.
> *


You see alot of 67's that came in that color. :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

for anyone that needs to know ....the reproduction upper eyebrows are availible ...i just ordered my set from sinclairs impala parts for 165.00 shipped for the pair ....i will post some pics and comment on the quality as soon as i get them .......FINNALLY I THINK THE WAITS OVER


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 15 2007, 07:07 AM~9001830
> *for anyone that needs to know ....the reproduction upper eyebrows are availible ...i just ordered my set  from sinclairs impala parts for 165.00 shipped for the pair ....i will post some pics and comment on the quality as soon as i get them .......FINNALLY I THINK THE WAITS OVER
> *


now if they just start popping out reproduction side moldings , id be set!!!

man ive been neglecting my rag


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 14 2007, 10:07 PM~9001830
> *for anyone that needs to know ....the reproduction upper eyebrows are availible ...i just ordered my set  from sinclairs impala parts for 165.00 shipped for the pair ....i will post some pics and comment on the quality as soon as i get them .......FINNALLY I THINK THE WAITS OVER
> *


pls let this not be a joke. It would be really cruel d-cheese.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*1967 Impala SS Rocker Panel moldings in excellent shape and are ready to be put on a 67 Impala SS for $800.00 OBO. *


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 15 2007, 03:48 PM~9007264
> *1967 Impala SS Rocker Panel moldings in excellent shape and are ready to be put on a 67 Impala SS for $800.00 OBO.
> *


I didn't even know those came on a 67 Super Sport.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 15 2007, 03:07 PM~9007412
> *I didn't even know those came on a 67 Super Sport.
> *


me niether .......pics please


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

can you post the link to the eyebrow mouldings d-chesse? I couldn't find the link @ sinclairs


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 14 2007, 03:54 AM~8994828
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE the look of the no-extended a-arms :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: AAAAHHHHHH OK :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 14 2007, 07:53 PM~8999914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ones nice...love the pinstriping.. :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 15 2007, 10:10 PM~9010833
> *me niether .......pics please
> *


*I don't have any pics but I saw a spread on two 67s from Thee Originals car club of Japan in an 06 LRM. One 67 Impala was all Raiders and the other 67 Impala SS rag top was all red. The 67 SS rag top has the rocker panel moldings on it. I will try and find the LRM it came out in so just give a little time to find that LRM. *


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

It maybe from japan but this is the sickest 67...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 16 2007, 03:32 PM~9016309
> *I don't have any pics but I saw a spread on two 67s from Thee Originals car club of Japan in an 06 LRM.  One 67 Impala was all Raiders and the other 67 Impala SS rag top was all red.  The 67 SS rag top has the rocker panel moldings on it.  I will try and find the LRM it came out in so just give a little time to find that LRM.
> *


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 14 2007, 10:07 PM~9001830
> *for anyone that needs to know ....the reproduction upper eyebrows are availible ...i just ordered my set  from sinclairs impala parts for 165.00 shipped for the pair ....i will post some pics and comment on the quality as soon as i get them .......FINNALLY I THINK THE WAITS OVER
> *


Sweet! Let us know how the fit is compared to the originals...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Oct 16 2007, 08:02 PM~9018196
> *Sweet! Let us know how the fit is compared to the originals...
> 
> 
> *



X2


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 16 2007, 06:00 PM~9017196
> *is this the red one that Mr.BLVD(64) and Devil"s Chairote(67) inspired in jpn?
> *


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 16 2007, 12:50 PM~9014984
> *I LOVE the look of the no-extended a-arms :cheesy:
> *


The guy that hep my with the set up didn't sound like he was sure if he knew how to do it. I was planning get them done after I got it panted.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 16 2007, 12:48 AM~9007264
> *1967 Impala SS Rocker Panel moldings in excellent shape and are ready to be put on a 67 Impala SS for $800.00 OBO.
> *


I think your talking bout the moldings that run the acutal rocker panel. The ones im talking bout are a little higher up , they run from the rear of the fender to the rear of the car.


----------



## My Suave 67 (Oct 20, 2007)

Greetings,
I'm new to layitlow.com but I thought I would share this bit of information.

I pruchased a set of upper eyebrows for my 67 from autoobsession.com for $224.95 I actually found them on ebay but they are the same price on either site.

The moldings look good, but the hardware is not that great. If you have some original molding clips in decent shape I suggest you reuse them, they snap right in
and make it easier to bolt on the molding.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

This is my 67 from Fort Worth, TX


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

nice /\  but this a better picture of it \/ :0


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I add in here also ! LOL !


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 12:39 AM~9079054
> *I  add  in  here  also  !  LOL !
> 
> 
> ...


look better than my 67 and has perfect upper eyebrows


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

just picked up this parts car up tonight.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

NEED PARTS IF ANYONE HAS SOME PLEASE HIT ME UP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Now that i think about it, ive havent added mine. 

Not much to look at,,,,YET

This is its current state


















Here are a few goodies i have for it


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Oct 29 2007, 08:55 PM~9110944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Daaaaaaaang!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

im selling alot of brand new 67 Impala parts. 


i will be listing about 30 different auctions on ebay today-tomorrow. i have alot of nice brand new stuff, and a few used parts as well.




keep checking this link to see new additions. 

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 30 2007, 05:14 AM~9112621
> *Now that i think about it, ive havent added mine.
> 
> Not much to look at,,,,YET
> ...


ITS STILL A DROP ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 22 2007, 04:25 PM~8848682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie did u get rid of the monte ? like this ride very cleean !


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Oct 29 2007, 08:55 PM~9110944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! one of each :0 !


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 30 2007, 10:50 AM~9113013
> *im selling alot of brand new 67 Impala parts.
> i will be listing about 30 different auctions on ebay today-tomorrow. i have alot of nice brand new stuff, and a few used parts as well.
> keep checking this link to see new additions.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Oct 29 2007, 10:06 PM~9111429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  wassup jayboy......are you going to the NLRA car chow this sunday in long beach?. i'm driving my 67 from the bay down to the show. long haul, but my ride will make it.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 30 2007, 09:31 AM~9113686
> * wassup jayboy......are you going to the NLRA car chow this sunday in long beach?. i'm driving my 67 from the bay down to the show. long haul, but my ride will make it.
> *


YA ILL BE THERE WHEN U COMING DOWN


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

67 ht impalas don't make good verts lesson learned to late :biggrin: 








when good impalas go bad


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


i got a few more items listed for sale. including a very straight trunk molding, with brand new chrome bezel and emblem.


http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy






must be alot of 67 builders out there, i have had 14 "buy it nows" in 2 days. i got about 20-30 more items to list. "stay tuned". :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 31 2007, 09:52 PM~9127528
> *ttt
> i got a few more items listed for sale. including a very straight trunk molding, with brand new chrome bezel and emblem.
> http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy
> ...



:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Carter paint......68 or 69


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Nov 1 2007, 02:01 AM~9128012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Carter...........as in Bill Carter??????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


LEGENDARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Oct 30 2007, 01:09 PM~9115228
> *YA ILL BE THERE WHEN U COMING DOWN
> *


  leaving the "YAY" on saturday morning around 5:00 a.m., getting into paramount in the afternoon. be chilling with the relatives. be there on sunday!!!!. let's smoke.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> hardtop, drop and a caprice...... i wanna be like you pimp. this the shit right here!!!!.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

*



Originally posted by TATTOO-76@Nov 1 2007, 12:52 AM~9127528

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy



Click to expand...

*


I just listed more auctions. :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

I need a very straight trunk bezel! U still got it?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Nov 1 2007, 06:52 PM~9133246
> *
> 
> I need a very straight trunk bezel! U still got it?
> ...


*yes. i have the molding and the bezel. the trunk molding is a very nice original that has no damage, no dents, no bends, etc.


the bezel is a brand new chrome bezel assembly from Trim Parts, it has the plastic insert already installed.


click on this link, it will take you to my auctions.*

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

does anybody have a hood? somebody stole parts off my cousin car while he was out of town?


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

did they make 67 SS's with column shifted automatics?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Nov 2 2007, 04:33 PM~9141193
> *did they make 67 SS's with column shifted automatics?
> *


Not unless it was a special order, I would say. They did make SS Impalas with bench and strato seats. Hope this helps.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

what are strato seats? And did they make automtic SS's at all?


----------



## My 67 Rag (Sep 4, 2007)

*



Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*@Jul 6 2007, 07:14 PM~8251549











Click to expand...

Hey, that's my car! I just took some pics at the La Gente 2007 Show, so I'll put 'em up --- bet ya didn't think a girl's ride could look this good, huh? *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Nov 2 2007, 07:06 PM~9142504
> *what are strato seats? And did they make automtic SS's at all?
> *



Strato seats are a bench bottom with bucket backs and center arm rest. Mike Lopez has one in his black seven, "Devil's Chariot". And I believe they did make SS automatics but not with the 427 or 396 engines.


----------



## My 67 Rag (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, that's my car! I just took some pics at the La Gente 2007 Show, so I'll put 'em up --- bet ya didn't think a girl's ride could look this good, huh?


----------



## My 67 Rag (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, that's my car! I just took some pics at the La Gente 2007 Show, so I'll put 'em up --- bet ya didn't think a girl's ride could look this good, huh?


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 2 2007, 10:23 PM~9143395
> *Strato seats are a bench bottom with bucket backs and center arm rest. Mike Lopez has one in his black seven, "Devil's Chariot".  And I believe they did make SS automatics but not with the 427 or 396 engines.
> *



thanks  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Nov 2 2007, 09:06 PM~9142504
> *what are strato seats? And did they make automtic SS's at all?
> *


Yes, they made auto SS cars. You could get an SS ANYWAY you wanted it, SB or BB.


as far as a Stratobench, its a bench style bottom bucket backs and a fold down arm rest. my homie Mike has one in his black 67 "Devils Chariot" ITS BAD ASS, its the one with custom made hideaway headlights. He is completely redoing the car (frame off this time) basically just refresh, he has had that car for a very long time and he wanted a new clean black paint job, and he just wanted to "renew" everything. Im not sure if its finished yet or not, havent spoke to him in a while, but im sure its almost done, if not already done.



Stratobench seats were pretty rare, although they are still obtainable. Impala's werent the only GM cars with them, but they were installed in alot less Impala's compared to other GM models.


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 3 2007, 06:53 AM~9145156
> *Yes, they made auto SS cars. You could get an SS ANYWAY you wanted it, SB or BB.
> as far as a Stratobench, its a bench style bottom bucket backs and a fold down arm rest. my homie Mike has one in his black 67 "Devils Chariot" ITS BAD ASS, its the one with custom made hideaway headlights. He is completely redoing the car (frame off this time) basically just refresh, he has had that car for a very long time and he wanted a new clean black paint job, and he just wanted to "renew" everything. Im not sure if its finished yet or not, havent spoke to him in a while, but im sure its almost done, if not already done.
> Stratobench seats were pretty rare, although they are still obtainable. Impala's werent the only GM cars with them, but they were installed in alot less Impala's compared to other GM models.
> *


THAT IS TRUE MY 66SS CAME WITH A STRAIGHT 6 AND 3 ON THE TREE,I THINK THERE WAS ONLY 900 MADE LIKE THAT.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 3 2007, 07:53 AM~9145156
> *Yes, they made auto SS cars. You could get an SS ANYWAY you wanted it, SB or BB.
> as far as a Stratobench, its a bench style bottom bucket backs and a fold down arm rest. my homie Mike has one in his black 67 "Devils Chariot" ITS BAD ASS, its the one with custom made hideaway headlights. He is completely redoing the car (frame off this time) basically just refresh, he has had that car for a very long time and he wanted a new clean black paint job, and he just wanted to "renew" everything. Im not sure if its finished yet or not, havent spoke to him in a while, but im sure its almost done, if not already done.
> *


I talked to Mike and saw his car at Bowtie Connection and it is indeed undergoing a serious face lift. Not frame off but a whole lot of work being done. He has a few surprises that I am not at liberty to say but will keep this car on top.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anyone with skirts for sale?


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

MY UNCLES 67 SUPER SPORT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Nov 10 2007, 11:50 PM~9201479
> *MY UNCLES 67 SUPER SPORT
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Nov 10 2007, 11:50 PM~9201479
> *MY UNCLES 67 SUPER SPORT
> 
> 
> ...



*looks like the one in my shop right now for a set of hideaways*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Sep 18 2007, 11:40 PM~8822126
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE !!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> *looks like the one in my shop right now for a set of hideaways*
> [/quote SURE IS !!!!! :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKIN OUT JASON


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

MY UNCLES 67 SUPER SPORT








 hey bro'.... this is a nice 67, what's the color on this car? looks really good!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 3 2007, 07:27 PM~9147918
> *I talked to Mike and saw his car at Bowtie Connection and it is indeed undergoing a serious face lift. Not frame off but a whole lot of work being done. He has a few surprises that I am not at liberty to say but will keep this car on top.
> *


i know, i gave Mike alot of parts for it.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

[1967 ss


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## $hameless (May 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I got some more goodies for sale on ebay. I will probably list around 10 more items later today.


http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Mister Cartoons 67' Fast Back "Cuervo Gold" circa 1996 L.A Sports Arena Super Show. More flicks coming soon.


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Any web sites I can go to buy some parts. Thanks for any kind of Info. :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Nov 30 2007, 06:03 PM~9343417
> *Mister Cartoons 67' Fast Back "Cuervo Gold" circa 1996 L.A Sports Arena Super Show. More flicks coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...



that hella clean....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I got some more parts for sale. AND A LOT MORE TO COME.

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy


----------



## Shadow's 67 impala (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 24 2007, 07:15 PM~9295738
> *MY UNCLES 67 SUPER SPORT
> 
> 
> ...



This is probably my favorite impala ever. It looks like the one from the Regulators video


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Brothers, I just picked up a 67 Caprice Nice year of Impalas!


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

My 67 arriving at my house


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

I just picked this up the other day but I cant do anything to it till my duce is done and im done with school but till then


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Dec 9 2007, 10:17 PM~9414933
> *I just picked this up the other day  but I cant do anything to it till my duce is done and im done with school but till then
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :thumbsup: where did you find that and how much?


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 9 2007, 11:24 PM~9415017
> *nice! :thumbsup: where did you find that and how much?
> *


in sacramento :biggrin: 5gs and its alll there


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Dec 9 2007, 11:17 PM~9414933
> *I just picked this up the other day  but I cant do anything to it till my duce is done and im done with school but till then
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find.... :thumbsup:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Dec 10 2007, 07:09 AM~9416433
> *Nice find.... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

anyone have spare eybrow chromes for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Dec 10 2007, 12:10 AM~9415553
> *in sacramento :biggrin: 5gs and its alll there
> *


looks like you got a great deal! :thumbsup: congrats!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Dec 11 2007, 10:32 PM~9430504
> *anyone have spare eybrow chromes for sale? :biggrin:
> *


My boy has passenger side. Not chrome but great shape :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 11 2007, 07:43 PM~9430627
> *looks like you got a great deal! :thumbsup: congrats!
> *


thanks


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

BAD ASS MO FUCKER RIGHT HERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 23 2007, 11:11 PM~9518493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## premierintribal67 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## premierintribal67 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

i need a passenger side door fro a fastback 67 complete with glass and all, pm me if someone has one i'll get it right away $$$$$$$$$


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

looking for the two front corner moldings... and all three back ones... PM me


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

MY UNCLES N THA HOMIES RIDE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

anyone for sale?


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

ANY BODY KNOW'S WHAT COLOR THIS IS OR WHAT CAR IS IT FROM? :uh: :uh:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

did they ever reproduce the "eye brows" moulding?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jan 3 2008, 01:55 AM~9590461
> *did they ever reproduce the "eye brows" moulding?
> *


actually I read sumtn about that indicating that they do so.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jan 2 2008, 06:55 PM~9590461
> *did they ever reproduce the "eye brows" moulding?
> *


Yes they did but they are not one-piece. They are welded at the tip of the eyebrow. Cannot be annodized and run the risk of separating at the tip due to the welding. If they are too tight, they could snap and break. Better off with the OEM trim.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 3 2008, 07:26 AM~9595431
> *Yes they did but they are not one-piece. They are welded at the tip of the eyebrow. Cannot be annodized and run the risk of separating at the tip due to the welding. If they are too tight, they could snap and break. Better off with the OEM trim.
> *


 :uh: dang! why would they that?!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

still need a hood.


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

"AMERICAN WOMEN"LIFESTYLE
















"SUNSET STRIP"LIFESTYLE :cheesy:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jan 2 2008, 09:16 PM~9589014
> *ANY BODY KNOW'S WHAT COLOR THIS IS OR WHAT CAR IS IT FROM? :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



its called doodoo brown


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jan 2 2008, 09:16 PM~9589014
> *ANY BODY KNOW'S WHAT COLOR THIS IS OR WHAT CAR IS IT FROM? :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



its called doodoo brown


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 6 2008, 01:06 PM~9621257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up a pair of Nos Spotlight's like these, still in there original boxes  I cant wait to throw them on the ride........ :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

This is the SiCKEST 67 I have ever seen! Not sure what car the color came from, but it looks like a rootbeer to me..  



> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jan 2 2008, 03:16 PM~9589014
> *ANY BODY KNOW'S WHAT COLOR THIS IS OR WHAT CAR IS IT FROM? :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jan 6 2008, 06:44 PM~9623130
> *:uh:  dang! why would they that?!
> *


I think its because when they tried to make them as a one piece, they kept breaking at the peak at the time the aluminum was folded/molded. I can see why they would rather weld two pieces together but won't trust them.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

there's gotta be more sixtysevens out there. Where's Peachy Cream? where's the Panther?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lovin the brown


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

http://images.lowridermagazine.com/feature...a+back_shot.jpg[/img]
 NOW THIS IS FRESH!!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jan 6 2008, 05:45 PM~9623137
> *still need a hood.
> *


x2 ....anybody :uh:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jan 11 2008, 07:02 AM~9664826
> *x2 ....anybody :uh:
> *


my homie got one but hell, shipping would kill the deal Im sure


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jan 10 2008, 11:02 PM~9664826
> *x2 ....anybody :uh:
> *


There pricey.....but check out 
www.gmsportssalvage.com 
there out in San Jose ,Ca.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 7 2008, 01:50 AM~9624202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is too clean!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn, ive been neglecting my rag for way too long :tears:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Selling my 67, see post link below:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385296


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 23 2007, 11:11 PM~9518493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 6 2008, 06:36 PM~9623486
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass.... doing it big


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

see you this summer candy apple red silver base 427 power


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*anyone got a 67 front seat for sale? if so Pm me please*


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Selling my Vert 67 check out my signature


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 03:23 AM~9860101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i finally got me a good body :worship:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Feb 29 2008, 08:56 PM~10062383
> *i finally got me a good body  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 02:42 PM~6165642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tone67 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is a pic of my 67 Lo*Lystics


----------



## BOSSMAN818 (Mar 4, 2008)

Big Up to all ^67 Chevys Impalas fest got one :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

MY 67 IS COMING ALONG GOOD IT'S GOING IN TO THE SHOP FOR BODY WORK AND PAINT, GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PARTS EZ . :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 12 2008, 05:25 PM~10153800
> *MY 67 IS COMING ALONG GOOD IT'S GOING IN TO THE SHOP FOR BODY WORK AND PAINT, GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PARTS EZ . :thumbsup:
> *


cant wait to see it!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

that mugg is hard as fuk :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 13 2008, 02:21 AM~10155326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 12 2008, 06:25 PM~10153800
> *MY 67 IS COMING ALONG GOOD IT'S GOING IN TO THE SHOP FOR BODY WORK AND PAINT, GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PARTS EZ . :thumbsup:
> *


I am glad that I could help.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Im looking for all the side trim for a 2dr 67 PM me price


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 12 2008, 05:25 PM~10153800
> *MY 67 IS COMING ALONG GOOD IT'S GOING IN TO THE SHOP FOR BODY WORK AND PAINT, GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THE PARTS EZ . :thumbsup:
> *



thats a bad ass avatar,hey hold up thats my car :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO GET STARTED ON MINE..


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Mar 13 2008, 01:29 PM~10159979
> *Im looking for all the side trim for a 2dr  67 PM me price
> *


PM sent


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a pic of my 67 coupe. Might get it painted again soon.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 15 2008, 05:05 AM~10173615
> *Here's a pic of my 67 coupe.  Might get it painted again soon.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR BRO...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanx homie


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 12 2008, 08:21 PM~10155326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jan 2 2008, 03:16 PM~9589014
> *ANY BODY KNOW'S WHAT COLOR THIS IS OR WHAT CAR IS IT FROM? :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT Sicks Sevens!


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

what the heck is a "fastback" whats the difference between a "ss" and a fastback?how many types of 67's are there?and ,last what is my 67?.im getting ready to start working on this project.thanks for any help.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

The fastback refers to the way your roof slopes down kinda like a "fastback bomb". Its either an SS or a regular Impala meaning you have the bucket seats and console and your body trim is only at the bottom of the car instead of in the middle of the car like an Impala. Hope that makes sense and helps.


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks ,that helps.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10287000
> *The fastback refers to the way your roof slopes down kinda like a "fastback bomb". Its either an SS or a regular Impala meaning you have the bucket seats and console and your body trim is only at the bottom of the car instead of in the middle of the car like an Impala. Hope that makes sense and helps.
> *


True that. You have an SS Impala. Not to confuse you any more but there are even SS models with bench or strato seats. I just depended on how the owner ordered it.
For the most part, you have the standard SS model with the bucket seats, center console and rocker moldings along the bottom the body. Those come in a variety of performance models with engines ranging from a 327 to a 427.
The Impala models traditionally came with the bench seats, 283 or 327 engines and sport a side trim package that is located about half way down the body sides.
The trunk molding inlay on the SS trunk should be black with the SS emblem where the Impala has a silver inlay with the traditional, long chevrolet insert.
Hope this will also be helpful.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 30 2008, 08:41 AM~10288728
> *True that. You have an SS Impala. Not to confuse you any more but there are even SS models with bench or strato seats. I just depended on how the owner ordered it.
> For the most part, you have the standard SS model with the bucket seats, center console and rocker moldings along the bottom the body. Those come in a variety of performance models with engines ranging from a 327 to a 427.
> The Impala models traditionally came with the bench seats, 283 or 327 engines and sport a side trim package that is located about half way down the body sides.
> ...


 :wow: Hey EZ you need to change your screen name to MR.67  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks alot,the car came with all new moldings,but no rocker panels.i need to find a pic of a stock 67 like mine to see what moldings i need.thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

the ss also came in 6 cylinders


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 28 2008, 10:48 PM~10281781
> *TTT Sicks Sevens!
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

my trunk of my 67 when i bought it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 4 2008, 09:14 AM~10334091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*heres mine, started in on it casually last week...

first day

















paint was real faded, so we started body work on it,.. i decided to pull the motor and trans so i could clean em up (one of my guys acting silly)









since the motor was out, we figured, "well its only a couple more bolts"
































were gonna scrape and clean and paint the belly to match.



some of the suspension stuff


























lil sneak preview of the color










a week ago it was a running driving daily, now were trying to get it done in short time. just thought i'd share, maybe i will do a whole build up on it in the project section*


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 4 2008, 08:30 PM~10338742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sickTTT


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2008, 10:10 AM~10341946
> *heres mine, started in on it casually last week...
> 
> first day
> ...


sick keep us posted :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

where can i get the two rear antennas from?are they oem or aftermarket.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2008, 09:10 AM~10341946
> *heres mine, started in on it casually last week...
> 
> first day
> ...


 :around: :around:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bangn67+Mar 30 2008, 01:38 PM~10290426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: The Panther!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 27 2008, 07:29 AM~10266807
> *NICE !!
> *











looks like the grey from the Nissans. I was gonna paint mine this color, but change my mind.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

George's SUNSET STRIP


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Just to let everyone of my fellow 67 riders know. I just came up on some re-done original not re-pop 67 EYEBROW MOULDINGS!! These were redone by a plater out of Texas and me and my partner scooped up all the sets he had so if you need them I got em :biggrin: I already know someone's going to ask and No I dont have pics everyone knows what they are that is if you have a 67', PM for price


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 9 2008, 11:45 PM~10379316
> *George's SUNSET STRIP
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's nice :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

American Woman, Lifestyle


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Apr 9 2008, 11:20 PM~10379210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT IM I COLOR BLIND I THOUGHT THAT FUCKER WAS BROWN :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I'M GOING TO THE CHICANO PARK CELEBRATION IN S.D. AND I HAVE A SET OF FRONT BUMBER GUARDS THAT WERE SUPPOSED TO GO TO A MEMBER BUT HE DECIDED TO START BUILDING A 64 AND RAN OUT OF $$. ANYWAY THEY ARE PITTED AND NEED PLATING BUT THE RUBBERS ARE ACTUALLY DECENT. I WANT $125 FOR THEM ALSO I HAVE A CHROME TRANNY CROSSMEMBER THAT I NEED TO GET RID OF ALSO, TAKING B/O ON THAT ONE. SHOOT THE PMS TONIGHT I'M LEAVING IN THE MORNING, HERES A COUPLE OF PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*CROSSMEMBER*

































*FRONT GUARDS*


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 14 2008, 10:40 PM~10418776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I like


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Armando Flores' model replica of George's Sunset Strip.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

well ,we get to see another 67 in the latest issue of lrm
T
T
T
4 67'S


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Man I really need to start working on my 67.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 17 2008, 08:01 PM~10442929
> *well ,we get to see another 67 in the latest issue of lrm
> T
> T
> ...


 :uh: YOURS HUH :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 18 2008, 08:22 PM~10450552
> *:uh:  YOURS HUH  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 17 2008, 09:01 PM~10442929
> *well ,we get to see another 67 in the latest issue of lrm
> T
> T
> ...


your car is nice bro, i was checking it out for a while at the san bernardino show :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 20 2008, 01:20 AM~10457807
> *your car is nice bro, i was checking it out for a while at the san bernardino show :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot bro


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 19 2008, 01:11 PM~10454562
> *
> *


I hope my car will be that nice


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 21 2008, 10:20 PM~10472699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the top one makes me wanna cry  

I do like the bottom one .......big rims are kool as long as you car is still lowered the 4x4 shit looks dumb


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Simon, as long as the rims are tucked and body dropped.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 21 2008, 11:19 PM~10472696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: these are nice. got anymore pics?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Only a couple of the ragtop....


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 22 2008, 11:46 PM~10482597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 21 2008, 10:36 PM~10472807
> *Simon,  as long as the rims are tucked and body dropped.
> *


amen


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

My project i'm working on...Been in my family 29 years now.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 24 2008, 01:24 AM~10491328
> *My project i'm working on...Been in my family 29 years now.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a real solid project man  








ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

im missing a wire clip on my 67, does any body have an extra one , or know where i can get one, or what its called so i can ask for it online?thanks for the help.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

my new project :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@May 6 2008, 09:05 PM~10595446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

http://i28.tinypic.com/2rfx285.jpg


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

[img=http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/884/kides202ri5.jpg]
By MAXLOMELI


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@May 13 2008, 12:17 AM~10641411
> *http://i28.tinypic.com/2rfx285.jpg
> *


here you go homie...


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 12 2008, 08:27 PM~10640263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

A homies I'm looking for some skirts for my 67 Impala anyone have any for sale out there


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 12 2008, 08:27 PM~10640263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*back fresh from Empire Customs, with some new secret tricks  :thumbsup: *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

to sum it all up... "TIGHT"


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i just got a project...not much to look at, but its all there, plus i only got it for $150...original motor still in it and its not seized...so thats a plus


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i dont mean to bring the topic down, but im really excited about this project...let me remind you guys that i only paid $150 bucks so don't expect much!!!


































i got a long road ahead of me...wish me luck!!!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

bad ass rag



> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 13 2008, 03:19 PM~10643607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 13 2008, 11:05 AM~10644405
> *i dont mean to bring the topic down, but im really excited about this project...let me remind you guys that i only paid $150 bucks so don't expect much!!!
> 
> 
> ...


$150, you can't beat that, besides I've seen much worse sell for a lot more. You got some work ahead of you but it'll be worth it, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

I was selling my 67 Caprice but after re-visiting this site and the Impala show on Livin the Low Life... iNo Mas for sale!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 12 2008, 09:27 PM~10640263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 19 2007, 01:27 PM~8824524
> *Groupe SD
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit...pretty much what i want but with supremes...and of coarse differant color, but the look i mean...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 13 2008, 09:19 AM~10643607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fokkk thats nice...any interior pics??


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

does anyone have a parts car they can sell me this panel...??? or tell me hwere i can get this panel...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 13 2008, 10:30 PM~10650793
> *fokkk thats nice...any interior pics??
> *


i'll post sum up this weekend


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 09:23 AM~10652211
> *i'll post sum up this weekend
> *


is your 67 the one thats in az right now...???


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 14 2008, 07:45 AM~10652350
> *is your 67 the one thats in az right now...???
> *


it was there.just brought it home. :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 10:14 AM~10652544
> *it was there.just brought it home. :biggrin:
> *


oh...so your "secret job" is finished...you post pics up of it yet???


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 14 2008, 09:51 AM~10653171
> *oh...so your "secret job" is finished...you post pics up of it yet???
> *


shhh hopefully this weekend little detail stuff 2 do yet. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 12:14 PM~10653350
> *shhh hopefully this weekend little detail stuff 2 do yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 14 2008, 10:15 AM~10653363
> *ok...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

f*cking badass rag!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 08:46 PM~10657528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ur killing em smalls !!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@May 13 2008, 10:09 AM~10643546
> *back fresh from Empire Customs, with some new secret tricks   :thumbsup:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 10:14 AM~10653350
> *shhh hopefully this weekend little detail stuff 2 do yet. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*secret??.... hmmm what could that be? :biggrin: *


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 08:55 PM~10657592
> *secret??.... hmmm what could that be? :biggrin:
> *


oh oh oh i kno i kno


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Damn i cant wait till my rag hits the block!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 07:55 PM~10657592
> *secret??.... hmmm what could that be? :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :dunno:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 08:25 PM~10657826
> *:nicoderm:  :dunno:
> *



*Gabe,... you know what I need?.... say it with me.....


tel-

-e

-sco-

-pic

:dunno: *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 08:27 PM~10657843
> *Gabe,... you know what I need?.... say it with me.....
> tel-
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: im working on it.let me see wut i can do.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 14 2008, 01:38 AM~10650854
> *does anyone have a parts car they can sell me this panel...???  or tell me hwere i can get this panel...
> 
> 
> ...


Right now on ebay.
Search 1967 impala quarter extention.
Dude is selling them at 25 bucks each.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 15 2008, 02:50 PM~10662945
> *Right now on ebay.
> Search 1967 impala quarter extention.
> Dude is selling them at 25 bucks each.
> *


man, the cheapest one is $27, thats not the problem though...they're all right sides!!!    


i has someone that's suppose to come through though...thanks!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 09:27 PM~10657843
> *Gabe,... you know what I need?.... say it with me.....
> tel-
> 
> ...


 :twak: :loco:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 07:46 PM~10657528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that tight!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

looking 4 a hood for my cousin..... anybody got one?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@May 15 2008, 07:26 PM~10665282
> *looking 4 a hood for my cousin..... anybody got one?
> *


YUP DEBO HAS A HOLE WAGON SEND HIM A PM


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@May 15 2008, 06:28 PM~10665309
> *YUP DEBO HAS A HOLE WAGON SEND HIM A PM
> *


yezzzzzzzzzirr


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 6 2008, 07:50 PM~9624202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

got rid of da gold wheels & slapped sum z's on that bitch


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 15 2008, 06:54 PM~10665544
> *got rid of da gold wheels & slapped sum z's on that bitch
> *


*LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 15 2008, 06:56 PM~10665565
> *LOOKS GOOD !!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

ITS BEEN A YEAR I SOLD THIS AND I STILL KICK MY SELF IN THE ASS EVERY TIME I SEE IT AT A SHOW OR PICNIC


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 15 2008, 07:15 PM~10665751
> *ITS BEEN A YEAR I SOLD THIS AND I STILL KICK MY SELF IN THE ASS EVERY TIME I SEE IT AT A SHOW OR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10665751
> *ITS BEEN A YEAR I SOLD THIS AND I STILL KICK MY SELF IN THE ASS EVERY TIME I SEE IT AT A SHOW OR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


That an nice ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10665751
> *ITS BEEN A YEAR I SOLD THIS AND I STILL KICK MY SELF IN THE ASS EVERY TIME I SEE IT AT A SHOW OR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


That a nice ass ride right there


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2008, 07:46 PM~10657528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gawd thats a badass SS mang!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 14 2008, 10:40 PM~10418776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: love the capriceeeee!!!!!1


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 17 2008, 12:32 AM~10674696
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 16 2008, 10:32 PM~10674696
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

LOOKS REEAALLLL NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD WORK JASON AND THE CREW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so who did the working hideway light ....very interested in getting mine done ?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@May 17 2008, 03:08 PM~10677520
> *LOOKS REEAALLLL NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOOD WORK JASON AND THE CREW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Just luv how the sexy backside curves look.


----------



## solito1 (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 16 2008, 10:32 PM~10674696
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 18 2008, 07:27 AM~10679983
> *so who did the working hideway light ....very interested in getting mine done ?
> *



:wave:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

i need the two corner back moldings for a convertible 67


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 19 2008, 05:34 PM~10690495
> *i need the two corner back moldings for a convertible 67
> *


THOSE ARE AVIALIBLE RE-POP FROM MOST OF THE IMPALA PARTS HOUSES ...FROM 69-89 SET ....MAKE SURE TO TELL THEM ITS A VERT ...VERTS AND 4DRS ARE THE SAME ...2 DR FASTBACK IF DIFFERENT


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@May 15 2008, 08:15 PM~10665751
> *ITS BEEN A YEAR I SOLD THIS AND I STILL KICK MY SELF IN THE ASS EVERY TIME I SEE IT AT A SHOW OR PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


this car is a solid ass 67 impala,.... i kinda regret selling it too.... oh well...toys.

:biggrin: show pics of the motor and trunk!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

ok thanks i just got them : )


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does any one have decent eyebrow moldings for sell need both of them


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 20 2008, 01:15 PM~10697250
> *Does any one have decent eyebrow moldings for sell need both of them
> *


again most of the parts houses are selling the re-pops from 150-180 a set ...I personnaly bought these and they cannot be beat for the money ...only bad is the originals where anodized and these are polished ....for me its ok because all my moldings are gonna be polished ....but for the og guys you would have to get them clear anodized


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

new shoes for the ride .... donte columbo black with stainless lip 20x8.5 frt with 245/35-20 , 20x10 rear with 275/35-20....dont worry I still have a set of 14x7 for it ...just need something for the hot rod shows


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 01:52 AM~10710126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE ONE JUST LIKE THIS BUT DARKER BLUE AND I DID THE HOT ROD LOOK IF I CAN FIG OUT HOW TO POST PICKS I WILL..CAR LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 22 2008, 09:41 AM~10712364
> *I HAVE ONE JUST LIKE THIS BUT DARKER BLUE AND I DID THE HOT ROD LOOK IF I CAN FIG OUT HOW TO POST PICKS I WILL..CAR LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


mines is actually lighter blue ....tha pic was p-shopped :0 
little tip use www.tinypic.com 
u can use that to upload and post pics


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2008, 10:52 PM~10710126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Should color match them....

How much for 22's for the back on mine? Right now they're 20x10 foose nitrous.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 22 2008, 02:05 PM~10714267
> *Should color match them....
> 
> How much for 22's for the back on mine? Right now they're 20x10 foose nitrous.
> *


nah I will keep em black ....maybe even change the name of the car to "BLUE ON BLACK " :biggrin: 
you really want a price ...... :0 ...I thought your selling it ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

were did you find the eyebrows in stock harmons doesnt have them


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 22 2008, 05:21 PM~10715131
> *were did you find the eyebrows in stock harmons doesnt have them
> *


come on mr impala why you having such a hard time finding repo parts :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 22 2008, 04:21 PM~10715131
> *were did you find the eyebrows in stock harmons doesnt have them
> *


I got mine at the last pleaston swap meet for 150.00 .....the car shop and hubbards selll them for a little more


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2008, 05:25 PM~10715160
> *come on mr impala why you having such a hard time finding repo parts  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Cause 67 parts are not that easy to find :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 22 2008, 05:36 PM~10715234
> *Cause 67 parts are not that easy to find  :biggrin:
> *


car shop in orange.ca


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 22 2008, 06:24 PM~10715553
> *car shop in orange.ca
> *


just ordered them at impalaparts.com thanks though :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 22 2008, 04:36 PM~10715234
> *Cause 67 parts are not that easy to find  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Yo. Anyone got the piece that holds the ashtray in? Whatever it slides on but keeps it from coming all the way out. I need one for my 67. Thanks.

And lets see some more 7's :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 23 2008, 05:26 PM~10721888
> *Yo. Anyone got the piece that holds the ashtray in? Whatever it slides on but keeps it from coming all the way out. I need one for my 67. Thanks.
> 
> And lets see some more 7's  :biggrin:
> *


Never mind......Found it on ebay for 10 bucks.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 05:12 PM~10715079
> *nah I will keep em black ....maybe even change the name of the car to "BLUE ON BLACK " :biggrin:
> you really want a price ...... :0  ...I thought your selling it ?
> *


Nah. I'm keeping it. Too solid to sell! :biggrin: 

Yeah, quote me.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 23 2008, 05:38 PM~10723546
> *Nah. I'm keeping it. Too solid to sell!  :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah, quote me.
> ...


You would have regreted it !


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

i hope this works


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

these pics are from about 2 months ago. i have redone the moter and have the inside almost done.i hope to be on the road in 3 to 4 week. and yes before you ask i have a set of knock offs for it to.


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

here is some I took this morning. i am still new to this pic thing so bare with me.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice ride paw paw .....I like the coys wheels .....18's and 20's ? right ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice ride paw paw .....I like the coys wheels .....18's and 20's ? right ?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 24 2008, 10:43 AM~10726865
> *nice ride paw paw .....I like the coys wheels .....18's and 20's ? right ?
> *


yes 2454018 in the frount and 2753520 in the back. i had 2454518 in thefrount and when i put my springs in it was to tight to do a full turn.good thing i work at a tire dist place.know that i know how to post pics i will keep them up to date..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 24 2008, 01:05 PM~10728733
> *yes 2454018 in the frount and 2753520 in the back. i had 2454518 in thefrount and when i put my springs in it was to tight to do a full turn.good thing i work at a tire dist place.know that i know how to post pics i will keep them up to date..
> *


LOOKS GOOD MAN ...IS IT BAGGED OR LIFTED ? ....I HAVE THE SAME SIZE REAR TIRES ...BUT I HAVE 20X8.5 UP FRT WITH 245/40-20 ....CANT WAIT TILL MINE IS AS FAR AS YOURS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 25 2008, 03:04 PM~10734402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 24 2008, 06:26 PM~10729077
> *LOOKS GOOD MAN ...IS IT BAGGED OR LIFTED ? ....I HAVE THE SAME SIZE REAR TIRES ...BUT I HAVE 20X8.5 UP FRT WITH 245/40-20 ....CANT WAIT TILL MINE IS AS FAR AS YOURS
> *


it has hoskins springs on it now but i am a bag man so i will probley put them on real soon.thanks for the comments but i have to take it back to the paint shop this week to redo the clear ,it never got hard even in a heated booth.so i will be on the road soon i hope.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 25 2008, 04:04 PM~10734402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mean look'n with the hideaways :0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 24 2008, 06:11 AM~10726658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice car...awefully small motor though...you could still fit a body or 4 under your hood


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

fuckin server .......posted like 60 times :twak:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

WHATS UP WITH THE 'FLIP UPS'/'HIDEAWAYS'

someone today told me they only came on caprices?

whats the story on them,,,i see they are pretty damn rare....

anyone repoping the covers???


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@May 26 2008, 08:19 PM~10741969
> *WHATS UP WITH THE 'FLIP UPS'/'HIDEAWAYS'
> 
> someone today told me they only came on caprices?
> ...


ONLY ON 68 ,69 . 67S R KUSTOM MADE


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn queso...i know you want to show us your ride...but fuck man, leave some post for the rest of us!!!




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: hes such a post whore...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 26 2008, 07:57 PM~10742298
> *:uh: hes such a post whore...
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt for 67's


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT like the body!!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 28 2008, 05:29 PM~10757071
> *TTT like the body!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a buildup topic on this one?

Good to see another one coming back to life!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

keep this ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

here are some


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@May 29 2008, 06:18 PM~10765665
> *
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

you could finally see my 44" moon


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@May 29 2008, 06:11 PM~10765612
> *
> here are some
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 31 2008, 08:34 AM~10777221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 31 2008, 09:25 AM~10777411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 2 2008, 01:56 PM~10780261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> WHERE IS THE CAR :biggrin:
> [/q :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a part car 67 i need the whole window crank with the track and all for the quarter window on the drivers side everything that goes under the window for it to work PM me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jun 2 2008, 03:59 PM~10782034
> *Does anyone have a part car 67 i need the whole window crank with the track and all for the quarter window on the drivers side everything that goes under the window for it to work PM me
> *


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2008, 05:18 PM~10782507
> *
> *


the 67 is comming out hard : )


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 28 2008, 05:45 PM~10757199
> *Is there a buildup topic on this one?
> 
> Good to see another one coming back to life!
> ...


Nah homie, no build up topic on this. I have been taking pics as I go along though. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@May 29 2008, 06:14 PM~10765638
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

WORKED ON MINE THIS WEEK END AND IS READY FOR PAINT .HOPE IT WILL GET PAINT ON IT BY FRIDAY.I WILL POST PICS TONIGHT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

My old 67 hard top


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SOME DAY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLER94_@May 19 2008, 10:34 PM~10693493
> *this car is a solid ass 67 impala,.... i kinda regret selling it too.... oh well...toys.
> 
> :biggrin:  show pics of the motor and trunk!!!
> *


I GOT MY SELF A 67 RAG AFTER I SOLD IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 20 2008, 12:17 AM~10911488
> *I GOT MY SELF A 67 RAG AFTER I SOLD IT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 20 2008, 12:46 AM~10911551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE OVER COMING OUT TO A CITY NEAR YOU 2009


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 21 2008, 10:20 PM~10922809
> *ttt
> *


 :uh: YOU OUTTA THE LUX TOO FOOL????


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

hey guys im lookin for a set of corner lights let me know if you have some for sale


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 24 2008, 06:51 PM~10943550
> *hey guys im lookin for a set of corner lights let me know if you have some for sale
> *


Buy the wagon and you can have them for free :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 24 2008, 10:00 PM~10945225
> *Buy the wagon and you can have them for free :biggrin:
> *



ok then when can i pick up the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 25 2008, 07:29 AM~10946815
> *ok then when can i pick up the wagon :biggrin:
> *


after we agree on terms :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2008, 09:21 PM~10922813
> *:uh: YOU OUTTA THE LUX TOO FOOL????
> *


for a few months now


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 24 2008, 09:57 PM~10943606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice line up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 28, 2008)

Iam looking for some 67 Impala fender skirts...Anyone have some for sell ??


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 24 2008, 07:57 PM~10943606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 02:59 PM~6165703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant stop lookin at this one!!!


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Couple flicks of mine at the SLM Woodland Show today :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jun 29 2008, 10:36 PM~10976508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jun 28 2008, 06:40 PM~10970894
> *
> Iam looking for some 67 Impala fender skirts...Anyone have some for sell ??
> *


Hit up jimdog He has some for sale.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

also lookin for the short rear right side moulding the one that goes right between the door and the tire


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 30 2008, 02:16 PM~10981271
> *Hit up jimdog  He has some for sale.
> *



YO JIMDOG!!! What are u asking for the finder skirts ???????? send me a PM. tks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jul 1 2008, 11:48 AM~10988340
> *YO JIMDOG!!!  What are u asking for the finder skirts ???????? send me a PM. tks
> *


He had them listed in classifieds. Check there.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

also lookin for the short rear right side moulding the one that goes right between the door and the tire
:uh:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

anyone know where i can get a posi rear end for my "67" and how much does one cost?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

My sons wagon we just picked up, needs alot of work but it will shine once again  


















Right hand drive :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

http://i38.tinypic.com/34grh9t.jpg


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Jul 10 2008, 10:52 PM~11061777
> *My sons wagon we just picked up, needs alot of work but it will shine once again
> 
> 
> ...



Is it stock ? :0


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Jul 11 2008, 09:22 AM~11063421
> *Is it stock ?  :0
> *


Yep, factory RHD, 283 3 speed manual. We thought about converting it to auto but have been told that the maual option was pretty rare here so we are keeping it OG


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

thats a 66 dash on that wagon looks crazy


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jul 14 2008, 12:22 PM~11084850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 11 2008, 01:30 PM~11065353
> *thats a 66 dash on that wagon looks crazy
> *


I was thinking the same thing. what a trip, very kool!


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 14 2008, 10:46 PM~11090760
> *I was thinking the same thing. what a trip, very kool!
> *


Thats what they did here back then with the local assembled US cars, they used the same dash for several years to save costs, i'm pretty sure my 68 I had 20 years ago had the same dash.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Video of Techniques Los Angeles 67 Impala "Black Magic" Scrapping on the 605 freeway on the way home from Imperials Show 7-13-08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gitROABR3d0


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Video of Techniques Los Angeles 67 Impala "Black Magic" Scrapping at night down Ramona Blvd. in Baldwin Park
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpnZzJ-UCQ8


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jul 15 2008, 08:27 PM~11098962
> *Video of Techniques Los Angeles 67 Impala "Black Magic" Scrapping on the 605 freeway on the way home from Imperials Show 7-13-08
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gitROABR3d0
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Just to throw this out there....Anyone got a floor shifter and console for sale? (from a 67 SS)Hit me back, thanks. Scott


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 16 2008, 09:02 AM~11101801
> *Just to throw this out there....Anyone got a floor shifter and console for sale? (from a 67 SS)Hit me back, thanks. Scott
> *


I SEEN A CLEAN ASS ONE ON EBAY UNDER IMPALA INTERIOR PARTS CHECK IT OUT....


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11104994
> *I SEEN A CLEAN ASS ONE ON EBAY UNDER IMPALA INTERIOR PARTS CHECK IT OUT....
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jul 15 2008, 09:30 PM~11099010
> *Video of Techniques Los Angeles 67 Impala "Black Magic" Scrapping at night down Ramona Blvd. in Baldwin Park
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpnZzJ-UCQ8
> *


Just curious on what would happen of you hooked a manhole cover????

nice ride.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 17 2008, 06:13 PM~11113957
> *Just curious on what would happen of you hooked a manhole cover????
> 
> nice ride.
> ...


It would suck balls!!!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 17 2008, 06:04 PM~11115126
> *It would suck balls!!!!!
> *



yea man holes , that would suck


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 19 2008, 04:21 PM~11128506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i always liked 67's with vinyl tops. the only thing bad about that is that if water gets in...your doomed. by the way the 67 looks - very clean!!!!


----------



## Tone67 (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 22 2008, 07:22 AM~11147290
> * i always liked 67's with vinyl tops. the only thing bad about that is that if water gets in...your doomed. by the way the 67 looks - very clean!!!!
> *



What up Cool Runnings? Give me a shot when you come to Sac!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 19 2008, 05:27 PM~11128538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 19 2008, 05:19 PM~11128498
> *
> *












Nice and LOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 16 2008, 08:02 AM~11101801
> *Just to throw this out there....Anyone got a floor shifter and console for sale? (from a 67 SS)Hit me back, thanks. Scott
> *


i do :biggrin: hit me up if your still looking.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 22 2008, 08:22 AM~11147290
> * i always liked 67's with vinyl tops. the only thing bad about that is that if water gets in...your doomed. by the way the 67 looks - very clean!!!!
> *


i also have a clean set of vinyl top trim if anyone needs any.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Jun 29 2008, 07:36 PM~10976508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics please


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

finished mine this weeekend


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

PAW PAW... your 67 is hella clean. :biggrin: i like the hot-rod/ lowrider look. beautiful color too - keep the 1967's alive


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tone67_@Jul 22 2008, 09:41 AM~11147857
> *What up Cool Runnings? Give me a shot when you come to Sac!!
> *


  que paso tone67...howz everything going. i'm chillin here in vallejo, trying to get my car ready to get sprayed up. i'm heading down to long beach and having these samoans hook me up - i'll be ready for the shows next year. hope all is well - one love - rasta


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=33963204


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

My 67, Beaufort SC.....My project.......im new to this so if anyone have any suggestions on what color paint i should put on it holla at me. And i need info for a good chrome plating company.


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED A HOOD AND A BUMPER FOR A 67 IMPALA, DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE FROM.................


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jul 24 2008, 12:36 PM~11168596
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED A HOOD AND A BUMPER FOR A 67 IMPALA, DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ONE FROM.................
> *


E BAY HOMEBOY!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 24 2008, 07:42 AM~11166430
> *more pics please
> *



































ALMOST DONE W/ THIS SEVEN.... :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

FEW MORE....
































:biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

THATS RIGHT !!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 24 2008, 03:31 PM~11170664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice Space Jams.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

My 67, Beaufort SC.....My project.......im new to this so if anyone have any suggestions on what color paint i should put on it holla at me. And i need info for a good chrome plating company.










 ok pimpin'....here's my opinion for your ride. first of all, you have to get the ride painted - i would stock color or a LIGHT color..baby blue, champagne, gold. then i would put a 42' cadillac moonroof in it (electric), rims...chrome ZENITHS w colored spokes - 13's or 14's, get your interior done same color as the paint, then put 4 pumps - front, back, side to side, all corners, weld a TITANIUM PLATE underneath the frame....then drive you ride and drag the back bumper everwhere you go :biggrin: - just my opinion


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 24 2008, 04:05 PM~11170902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like mine, but mines can't do that!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 25 2008, 11:12 AM~11176318
> *My 67, Beaufort SC.....My project.......im new to this so if anyone have any suggestions on what color paint i should put on it holla at me. And i need info for a good chrome plating company.
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 24 2008, 06:01 PM~11170878
> *FEW MORE....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Lovin That Flake :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 24 2008, 01:06 AM~11164798
> *i do :biggrin: hit me up if your still looking.
> *


You got a pm


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 25 2008, 08:12 AM~11176318
> *My 67, Beaufort SC.....My project.......im new to this so if anyone have any suggestions on what color paint i should put on it holla at me. And i need info for a good chrome plating company.
> 
> 
> ...




A 42" NAW HOMIE IF YOU GONNA PUT A MOON PUT AN 44" LIKE IN MY 67 :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 25 2008, 08:12 AM~11176318
> *My 67, Beaufort SC.....My project.......im new to this so if anyone have any suggestions on what color paint i should put on it holla at me. And i need info for a good chrome plating company.
> 
> 
> ...




A 42" NAW HOMIE IF YOU GONNA PUT A MOON PUT AN 44" LIKE IN MY 67 :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 30 2008, 04:21 PM~10983370
> *also lookin for the short rear right side moulding the one that goes right between the door and the tire
> *




:uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 25 2008, 08:12 AM~11176318
> *My 67, Beaufort SC.....My project.......im new to this so if anyone have any suggestions on what color paint i should put on it holla at me. And i need info for a good chrome plating company.
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i get some chrome plating done


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 25 2008, 03:57 PM~11179823
> *A 42" NAW HOMIE IF YOU GONNA PUT A MOON PUT AN 44" LIKE IN MY 67 :biggrin:
> *


  oh yeah... that too fo sho.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 16 2008, 11:02 AM~11101801
> *Just to throw this out there....Anyone got a floor shifter and console for sale? (from a 67 SS)Hit me back, thanks. Scott
> *


Still looking :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

this car is from the "BAY". this ride is very clean


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

this is what you call...KEEPIN THE 67'S ALIVE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 30 2008, 02:33 PM~11216976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 24 2008, 03:31 PM~11170664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie the '67 looks clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: What color is the car? The color & flake looks good.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jul 30 2008, 04:56 PM~11217811
> *Damn homie the '67 looks clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: What color is the car? The color & flake looks good.
> *


THAT IS A SPECIAL RECIPE HOMIE....TU SABES....PERO GRACIAS.... uffin:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

looking for 67 -68 rag .


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 30 2008, 07:43 PM~11220024
> *THAT IS A SPECIAL RECIPE HOMIE....TU SABES....PERO GRACIAS.... uffin:
> *


ORALE' HOMIE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 30 2008, 02:33 PM~11216976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Debo do you have any pics with the hideaways up and lighted? I was just wondering everyone that posts pics of their hideways never show the lights.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

KEEP THE TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 30 2008, 09:31 PM~11221034
> *Debo do you have any pics with the hideaways up and lighted? I was just wondering everyone that posts pics of their hideways never show the lights.
> *


I DO ILL POST IT UP THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 31 2008, 11:01 AM~11223223
> *I DO ILL POST IT UP THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

there u go homies


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MINES AT THE MOMENT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 31 2008, 09:23 PM~11228831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

D-CHEEZE...IZ THIS THAT THE BABY BLUE 67 YOU HAVE?. SEE YOU ON THE STREETS OF SAN JOSE. GOOD LUCK WITH THE PAINT JOB :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i need a pic of the front suspension.. they confuse me since theyre different.. any help would be appreciated...thnks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I got door and rear quarter windows for 67/68 rag. PM if interested.
Let see some more 7's :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 4 2008, 03:18 PM~11257662
> * D-CHEEZE...IZ THIS THAT THE  BABY BLUE 67 YOU HAVE?. SEE YOU ON THE STREETS OF SAN JOSE. GOOD LUCK WITH THE PAINT JOB :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


yup the same .....i gonna go over tommarrow and grab some more pics


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 5 2008, 10:36 PM~11271564
> *yup the same .....i gonna go over tommarrow and grab some more pics
> *


  d-cheeze...the 67 you have...iz it the NATUCKET BLUE paint color on your car. the reason why i ask, iz becuase we have the same identical car and my stock paint iz NANTUCKET BLUE. hey bro - do you know anyone with a tilt for sale


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 6 2008, 11:32 AM~11273230
> * d-cheeze...the 67 you have...iz it the NATUCKET BLUE paint color on your car. the reason why i ask, iz becuase we have the same identical car and my stock paint iz NANTUCKET BLUE. hey bro - do you know anyone with a tilt for sale
> *


Saw this one on ebay today
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-chevy-...emZ270262593236


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 6 2008, 09:02 AM~11273443
> *Saw this one on ebay today
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-chevy-...emZ270262593236
> *


  thanks big pimpin'


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 6 2008, 07:32 AM~11273230
> * d-cheeze...the 67 you have...iz it the NATUCKET BLUE paint color on your car. the reason why i ask, iz becuase we have the same identical car and my stock paint iz NANTUCKET BLUE. hey bro - do you know anyone with a tilt for sale
> *


NOT SURE ON THE COLOR ...THE COLOR I AM PAINTING IT WILL BE 1967 CAMARO MARINA BLUE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 6 2008, 02:06 PM~11274404
> * thanks big pimpin'
> *


No problem.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 6 2008, 11:08 AM~11274429
> *NOT SURE ON THE COLOR ...THE COLOR I AM PAINTING IT WILL BE 1967 CAMARO MARINA BLUE
> *


  very nice!!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 6 2008, 10:02 AM~11273443
> *Saw this one on ebay today
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-chevy-...emZ270262593236
> *


Nice column but not for a 67. Knobs look more like a 68-70. I will take pics of mine and post them tomorrow. Just don't like seeing fellow riders pick up the wrong stuff for their rides.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 6 2008, 09:07 PM~11280174
> *Nice column but not for a 67. Knobs look more like a 68-70. I will take pics of mine and post them tomorrow. Just don't like seeing fellow riders pick up the wrong stuff for their rides.
> *


  yeah bro... i was looking at that too. the knobs are different, i don't have chrome handles, mine are painted. let me know if you have one for sale EZ. "right on with the right on". one love pimpin'


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

I took these at a local show. Clean car all it needs is more chrome and 13's.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DEEP FREEZE BACK IN THE DAYS CLETOS FROM "ONE BAD CREATION"


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 30 2008, 02:33 PM~11216976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUKKKK THATS A NICE ASS CAPRICE!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

[/quote]

 i can never forget about this 67. damn... this ride is hella clean - inside and out


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

>


  i can never forget about this 67. damn... this ride is hella clean - inside and out 
[/quote]
yes it was


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

any of yall '67 lovers like it?


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

nice! what color is it bro!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

4 coats of candy red over charcaol grey base... thnks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 23 2006, 11:06 AM~6025313
> *
> another capriceooooooooh!!
> *


THAT CAPRICE IS SICK


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 7 2008, 02:41 PM~11286319
> *FUKKKK THATS A NICE ASS CAPRICE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: ITS A DAILY DRIVER TOO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

bums/kk71/mparra67/D







SCI1026.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

et.com/albums/kk71/mparra67/D







SCI1023.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

WELL..HERE IS MY RIDE..AS A FEMALE THAT OWN ONE IT FEELS REALLY GOOD AS A PROUD OWNER...ALWAYS A LOWRIDER FEMALE...AND THE FIRST SAMOAN ISLAND GURL WITH ONE...AND THANKS TO MY HUBBIE FOR EVERYTHING....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 8 2008, 11:35 PM~11299204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like da hideaways :thumbsup: nice build


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

has been wetsanded...clearing l8er


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 14 2008, 11:10 AM~11342424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF THE FRONT END


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2008, 02:46 PM~11344907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bro! thats how i got in 2 low riders building model car and painting them good job bro keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 14 2008, 05:41 PM~11344856
> *ANY PICS OF THE FRONT END
> *


Only pic of it I could find.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 15 2008, 01:39 PM~11352490
> *Only pic of it I could find.
> *


THAT MOFO LOOKS :biggrin: BAD ASS


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

more


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 17 2008, 05:13 PM~11366221
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn. looks killa bro. i like a lot! the color is on point!!! front end bitchin too!! did you use 68 hideaway or somethin?


----------



## DOMOarigato (Aug 15, 2008)

Nicee!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 17 2008, 06:59 PM~11366481
> *damn. looks killa bro. i like a lot!  the color is on point!!! front end bitchin too!! did you use 68 hideaway or somethin?
> *


thnks homies, the hideaways i scratchbuilt for the 67 grille.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS C.C.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 tht looks like mine!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 19 2008, 03:19 PM~11128498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Any interior pics of this one?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 14 2008, 10:10 AM~11342424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 27 2008, 08:26 AM~11450200
> *Any interior pics of this one?
> *


sorry man these are all I could find.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Aug 26 2008, 10:26 PM~11448579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn... this is a nice 67. it looks like it has that marine stock paint on it. this is a eye catcher fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: 1967 IMPALA....the sleekest body style ever made :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

SITTIN ON THREEZ....


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Aug 27 2008, 03:13 PM~11453530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 67 bro!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ELECTRIC FAN KIT FROM SCALEDREAMS.COM










*FIRST TIME FLOCKING ANYTHING!!*


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Aug 27 2008, 03:13 PM~11453530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0   BADASSSSS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

man i love this car. all business looking.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 4 2008, 12:16 PM~11517654
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: CLEAN 67....THE ONLY THING I WOULD DO TO THIS RIDE IS....CLEAN THE WHITE WALLS :roflmao: NICE RIDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:












:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

any one has pics of the powerwindow switches


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Sep 9 2008, 09:45 PM~11563285
> *any one has pics of the powerwindow switches
> *


I'll try to get you some when I get home today. They are pretty standard, square with rounded corners. You can also find pics in the online catalog from Classic Industries.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 10 2008, 05:40 AM~11565722
> *I'll try to get you some when I get home today. They are pretty standard, square with rounded corners. You can also find pics in the online catalog from Classic Industries.
> *


good looking out homie


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Sep 10 2008, 09:40 PM~11572463
> *good looking out homie
> *



Dispensa homie, I havn't posted the pics the pics cause my camera took a dive. I'll be getting a new one this weekend and will post what I have.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all done


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 13 2008, 12:16 AM~11591750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Who has pic's and info on TELESCOPIC/TILT column's for 67 impalas???????? 

I might be looking into getting one ,if i can find one


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 18 2008, 02:56 AM~11633152
> *Who has pic's and info on TELESCOPIC/TILT column's for 67 impalas????????
> 
> I might be looking into getting one ,if i can find one
> *



There are telescopic tilt columns for 67 from GM but they are for Caddys not Impalas. I talked to Mike Lopez about his black seven and that is what he has in his car. Also, should you find one, you will also need the steering wheel. It will do you no good to have the column without the steering wheel as the Caddy wheel has the needed sleeves to allow the column to work correctly.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 17 2008, 03:43 PM~11628146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's going on here?


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 18 2008, 06:51 AM~11633593
> *There are telescopic tilt columns for 67 from GM but they are for Caddys not Impalas. I talked to Mike Lopez about his black seven and that is what he has in his car. Also, should you find one, you will also need the steering wheel. It will do you no good to have the column without the steering wheel as the Caddy wheel has the needed sleeves to allow the column to work correctly.
> Hope this helps.
> *


Thank's EZ ,that info helps big time......Do you have any pic's of black seven's interior and exterior . I know that car has alot option's


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Sep 18 2008, 07:51 PM~11635636
> *what's going on here?
> *


looks to me like that weird al video shoot, white & nerdy.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 19 2008, 03:33 AM~11642230
> *Thank's EZ ,that info helps big time......Do you have any pic's of black seven's interior and exterior . I know that car has alot option's
> *


My camera took a dive and I didn't get a chance to pick up a new one yet but I am hoping to do so this weekend. I will shoot you some pics of the spread that was done in Ridaz mag a while back. There are more shots of the accessories than are in the spread in LRM. As far as accessories, I've been buying them for over five years now and probably have about 85% of all GM accessories for my seven. PM me if you need anything.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 19 2008, 06:40 AM~11642694
> *My camera took a dive and I didn't get a chance to pick up a new one yet but I am hoping to do so this weekend. I will shoot you some pics of the spread that was done in Ridaz mag a while back. There are more shots of the accessories than are in the spread in LRM. As far as accessories, I've  been buying them for over five years now and probably have about 85% of all GM accessories for my seven. PM me if you need anything.
> *


EZ's got the stash of 67 accessories :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

American Woman, Lifestyle


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 19 2008, 10:19 AM~11644224
> *American Woman, Lifestyle
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just amazed how that looks nothing like my car.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 12 2008, 11:16 PM~11591750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 19 2008, 08:19 AM~11644224
> *American Woman, Lifestyle
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 27 2008, 09:35 AM~11450243
> *
> *


NEED MO PICS OF THIS 7. ANYBODY?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: oldskool 67....you looking mighty clean here. are you going to vegas?, i'll be out there but the 67 will be home in the paint shop :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 19 2008, 04:14 PM~11646783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cool, I don't think I'm goin to Vegas.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 4 2008, 02:16 PM~11517654
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 19 2008, 06:54 AM~11642307
> *looks to me like that weird al video shoot, white & nerdy.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 19 2008, 06:40 AM~11642694
> *My camera took a dive and I didn't get a chance to pick up a new one yet but I am hoping to do so this weekend. I will shoot you some pics of the spread that was done in Ridaz mag a while back. There are more shots of the accessories than are in the spread in LRM. As far as accessories, I've  been buying them for over five years now and probably have about 85% of all GM accessories for my seven. PM me if you need anything.
> *


Yeah i had that Ridaz mag too,but lost it some how  .....Post up the pic's and pic's of your 85% of accessories when you get the chance..... :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 22 2008, 01:12 AM~11662648
> *Yeah i had that Ridaz mag too,but lost it some how  .....Post up the pic's and pic's of your 85% of accessories when you get the chance..... :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *



Here are some pics that I have on my computer. Just got another camera yesterday and will shoot some pics later this week.

Speedminder dash cluster:









Six-way power bench seat:









Multi-Plex, 8-Track and lighted ash tray bracket:









Rear sway bar:









Swapped out non-AC to house a Comforton AC unit:









I'll post more pics later in the week.


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

BACK ON THE STREET AFTER 5YRS. uffin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Sep 22 2008, 09:01 PM~11671603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Sep 23 2008, 12:01 AM~11671603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any shots of the interior?


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

I wanna see it layed out, 
I love the color!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

CHECK IT....


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

*ALL POINTS BULLETIN*

Changes, cut backs and possible salary decreases at my current job will force me to sell off all of my goodies. I will be posting them on ebay starting this weekend and will add links here on LIL.
Hate to do this cause it has taken be about 4 years to come up on all my accessories and quite a bit of cash.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

sorry to here that ez.


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Im looking for the chrome lower body molding ,that runs the side of the car. Any presentable condition is fine. i Need a full set, 4 peices per side (8 in all)


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

You may want to try ez_rider. I got some 67 stuff from him a couple months ago, good guy to deal with. Good Luck


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 25 2008, 07:29 AM~11694268
> *Im looking for the chrome lower body molding ,that runs the side of the car. Any presentable condition is fine. i Need a full set, 4 peices per side (8 in all)
> *


Sorry, I sold the last extra set I had. I do have some pieces like the fenders, PS door and maybe the PS rear quarter. I will check this weekend and let you know.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

heres some pics of my 67


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Sep 27 2008, 07:37 PM~11716864
> *heres some pics of my 67
> 
> 
> ...


very nice 67 bro!!!!


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Sep 28 2008, 10:47 AM~11719936
> *very nice 67 bro!!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Sep 27 2008, 07:37 PM~11716864
> *heres some pics of my 67
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt that just for sale on craigslist? it looks nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Sep 27 2008, 08:37 PM~11716864
> *heres some pics of my 67
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THATS A CLEAN ONE HOMIE  NICE FIND


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: man....all i can say is "OFF THA HOOK" :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 26 2008, 09:20 PM~11707312
> *Sorry, I sold the last extra set I had. I do have some pieces like the fenders, PS door and maybe the PS rear quarter. I will check this weekend and let you know.
> *


PLEASE ! pm me when you find out what you have left!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 29 2008, 10:23 AM~11727139
> *PLEASE ! pm me when you find out what you have left!
> *



I'll send you info when I get home later today.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

>


  i can never forget about this 67. damn... this ride is hella clean - inside and out 
[/quote]
ME NEITHER HOMIE IF I HAD ONE I WOULD DO A REPLICA OFF THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 28 2008, 06:13 PM~11722372
> *wasnt that just for sale on craigslist? it looks nice
> *


yea it was the one craigslist..


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11722699
> *WOW THATS A CLEAN ONE HOMIE   NICE FIND
> *


thanks.. hows the caddy


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i have a couple of those impalabobs & hubbards impala catalogs and 67 doesn't have an option for front or rear bumper guards...are you guys using them off of the 68's???

if its like a huge secret pm me...but thats the only thing i can figure...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

also...has anyone ever put the dual rear antennas on fastbacks...???


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 29 2008, 09:03 PM~11733555
> *i have a couple of those impalabobs & hubbards impala catalogs and 67 doesn't have an option for front or rear bumper guards...are you guys using them off of the 68's???
> 
> if its like a huge secret pm me...but thats the only thing i can figure...
> *


That is because you are looking at aftermarket repops. 67 did have original GM bumper guards front and back and are not the large tall ones as you see on 68's. Backtrack this topic and you will see many 7's with OG guards.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 29 2008, 09:08 PM~11733619
> *also...has anyone ever put the dual rear antennas on fastbacks...???
> *



Not original but here is a sample of what you are looking for.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Sep 29 2008, 10:14 PM~11733684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah, thats what i was thinking...looks like 65/66 antennas, im doing it!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*61 antennas I believe  *


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 29 2008, 08:26 PM~11733857
> *Not original but here is a sample of what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2008, 10:35 PM~11733945
> *61 antennas I believe
> *


what up jason...long time man, hopefully next year i get to visit tucson again...around the same time!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

thanks shadow...exactly what i needed, i love the way it looks with the duals in the rear...im doing it!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 29 2008, 08:37 PM~11733989
> *what up jason...long time man, hopefully next year  i get to visit tucson again...around the same time!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*right on, gimme a heads up when the time comes, we got some real crazy new shit debuting for the Phx super show next March  *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 29 2008, 10:23 AM~11727139
> *PLEASE ! pm me when you find out what you have left!
> *


PM sent.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Sep 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11733200
> *thanks.. hows the caddy
> *


shes perring like a champ still


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 12 2008, 08:21 PM~10155326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin: NICE COLOR


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

does anyone know if 67 impala and 67 camaro have the same bucket seats? i know the pattern isnt the same but i cant tell if the basic seat is the same and i can get some from a camaro... :dunno:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 30 2008, 11:44 PM~11745841
> *does anyone know if 67 impala and 67 camaro have the same bucket seats? i know the pattern isnt the same but i cant tell if the basic seat is the same and i can get some from a camaro... :dunno:
> *


post a pic...I know that some other cars like chevelle, GM should be very simillar.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 25 2008, 06:29 AM~11694268
> *Im looking for the chrome lower body molding ,that runs the side of the car. Any presentable condition is fine. i Need a full set, 4 peices per side (8 in all)
> *


Bravo, I have a clean full set, all 8 pieces. A few of them are even NOS. PM me for more info.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Sep 29 2008, 11:35 PM~11733947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY NEW RIDE JUST ARIVED AT THE HOUSE CANT WAIT TO BRING HER OUT :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2008, 08:28 PM~11754007
> *MY NEW RIDE JUST ARIVED AT THE HOUSE CANT WAIT TO BRING HER OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 1 2008, 08:23 PM~11754716
> *nice... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NEEDED TO GET ME ONE


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2008, 07:40 PM~11754945
> *NEEDED TO GET ME ONE
> *


congrats bro :thumbsup: thats the one from up north... did you trade the cadi?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2008, 06:28 PM~11754007
> *MY NEW RIDE JUST ARIVED AT THE HOUSE CANT WAIT TO BRING HER OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, welcome to the 67 Crew. :cheesy:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats up David :biggrin: Havent talked to you in a while. Here is a pic of my boy Tito's 67 rag just finished it after 2 yrs. of rebuilding


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2008, 06:28 PM~11754007
> *MY NEW RIDE JUST ARIVED AT THE HOUSE CANT WAIT TO BRING HER OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY+Oct 1 2008, 10:54 PM~11756405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIMON HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

I SOLD MY 67 FAST BACK TO GET MY 67 RAG  



















I MISS MY 67 ALMOST READY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 2 2008, 12:06 AM~11756876
> *THANKS NOW WE BOTH GOT WHAT WE WANTED
> THANKS THIS WAS WERE I BELONGED
> SIMON HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


congrats on the new ride


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 1 2008, 09:22 PM~11756118
> *Whats up David :biggrin: Havent talked to you in a while. Here is a pic of my boy Tito's 67 rag just finished it after 2 yrs. of rebuilding
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 1 2008, 08:22 PM~11756118
> *Whats up David :biggrin: Havent talked to you in a while. Here is a pic of my boy Tito's 67 rag just finished it after 2 yrs. of rebuilding
> 
> 
> *


I like the color! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 1 2008, 09:22 PM~11756118
> *Whats up David :biggrin: Havent talked to you in a while. Here is a pic of my boy Tito's 67 rag just finished it after 2 yrs. of rebuilding
> 
> 
> *


What's up Frank, your boy's rag looks bad ass. Nice color choice. Post up some more pics of your 67 wagon.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 1 2008, 08:22 PM~11756118
> *Whats up David :biggrin: Havent talked to you in a while. Here is a pic of my boy Tito's 67 rag just finished it after 2 yrs. of rebuilding
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!!!

good color combo


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

427 big block with the cal hood 1 of a kind


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 3 2008, 12:54 AM~11766720
> *What's up Frank, your boy's rag looks bad ass. Nice color choice. Post up some more pics of your 67 wagon.
> *


That color is a Nissan color believe it or not. I'll get more pics of underneath and the interior & engine. As far as mine no new pics to post


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

427 big block with the cal hood 1 of a kind

:biggrin: saw this up in woodland...very clean up close. nice ride bro' :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Oct 3 2008, 06:06 AM~11767506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, big block and the very rare hood (and very expensive if you find one) NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE AN EXTRA MOLDING THAT GOES INSIDE OF THE TRIM ON THE TRUNK?  IF SO PM ME HOW MUCH THANKS HOMIES


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Sweet ride homie. :biggrin: 67's seem to be coming out of the wood work. Bout time


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 3 2008, 02:54 PM~11771139
> *Sweet ride homie. :biggrin: 67's seem to be coming out of the wood work. Bout time
> *


THANKS DOGG I COULDNT WAIT TO GET ONE OF THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 1 2008, 09:22 PM~11756118
> *Whats up David :biggrin: Havent talked to you in a while. Here is a pic of my boy Tito's 67 rag just finished it after 2 yrs. of rebuilding
> 
> 
> *


cool ass gun metal!!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Old pic I found of mine .


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 3 2008, 03:10 PM~11771276
> *Old pic I found of mine .
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@May 29 2008, 07:11 PM~10765612
> *
> here are some
> *


beautiful pic


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2008, 11:32 AM~11769361
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE AN EXTRA MOLDING THAT GOES INSIDE OF THE TRIM ON THE TRUNK?   IF SO PM ME HOW MUCH THANKS HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...



New aftermarket emblem inserts are avail at places like Harmon's, Classic Industries, Bob's Antiques, basically everywhere. They are about $85


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 4 2008, 10:52 AM~11776770
> *New aftermarket emblem inserts are avail at places like Harmon's, Classic Industries, Bob's Antiques, basically everywhere. They are about $85
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOUND IT BRAND NEW FOR 45 DOLLARS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I LOVE MY 67 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

heres a pic of mine for page 67 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2008, 11:34 AM~11776987
> *heres a pic of mine for page 67 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


INTERIOR PICKS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 4 2008, 10:33 AM~11776981
> *I LOVE MY 67 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 4 2008, 11:40 AM~11777027
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOT IT LUPSTER :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 4 2008, 10:35 AM~11776995
> *INTERIOR PICKS
> *


these are a little old but basically the same, i just put some new door panels in on tuesday though...

















my car was a factory 4 speed on the floor and it has a hurst shifter i dont like. i am thinking of getting ss buckets and putting in the factory shifter and console (i have them already) i think it would look better...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2008, 11:44 AM~11777049
> *these are a little old but basically the same, i just put some new door panels in on tuesday though...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE  I WANT MINES BLACK TOO


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 4 2008, 10:46 AM~11777057
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE  I WANT MINES BLACK TOO
> *


are you going to keep the paint the same color?

if i ever repaint mine i want to go black but i'll have to make sure the body is perfect.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2008, 11:52 AM~11777083
> *are you going to keep the paint the same color?
> 
> if i ever repaint mine i want to go black but i'll have to make sure the body is perfect.
> *


NO IM CHANGING THE WHOLE THING AND MAKING IT MINE


----------



## lazy13 (Jul 1, 2007)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY IM 16 N IM GONNA GET MY 1ST JOB TO WORK N SAVE UP TO BUY A 67 IMPALA FASTBACK FROM A GUY DOWN THE STREET, IMA OFFER HIM 4GS IT APPEARS TO BE ALL OG BUT ITS JUST SITTING THERE COLLECTING DUST IMA BE ON THIS TOPIC IN THE NEAR FUTURE ASKIN FOR ADVICE AND INFO ON THE CAR MUCH PROPS TO ALL 67 OWNERS DID THE CARS UP RIGHT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lazy13_@Oct 5 2008, 09:27 PM~11785958
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY IM 16 N IM GONNA GET MY 1ST JOB TO WORK N SAVE UP TO BUY A 67 IMPALA FASTBACK FROM A GUY DOWN THE STREET, IMA OFFER HIM 4GS IT APPEARS TO BE ALL OG BUT ITS JUST SITTING THERE COLLECTING DUST IMA BE ON THIS TOPIC IN THE NEAR FUTURE ASKIN FOR ADVICE AND INFO ON THE CAR MUCH PROPS TO ALL 67 OWNERS DID THE CARS UP RIGHT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ORALE Lil Homie Hell Yea! :cheesy: You can post some pics of how the ride looks now.


Here one of mine today at the Praying for Lexi benefit car show in Arlington TX.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Just talk to this dude that has two 67's one coupe and one SS...gonna go check them out next week... I had a 67 SS that I regret getting rid off even though it was a project...got f***K in the deal by the dude I sold it to.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lazy13_@Oct 5 2008, 08:27 PM~11785958
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY IM 16 N IM GONNA GET MY 1ST JOB TO WORK N SAVE UP TO BUY A 67 IMPALA FASTBACK FROM A GUY DOWN THE STREET, IMA OFFER HIM 4GS IT APPEARS TO BE ALL OG BUT ITS JUST SITTING THERE COLLECTING DUST IMA BE ON THIS TOPIC IN THE NEAR FUTURE ASKIN FOR ADVICE AND INFO ON THE CAR MUCH PROPS TO ALL 67 OWNERS DID THE CARS UP RIGHT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT............


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANYBODY HAS A PIC OF ALL ORIGINAL INTERIOR? FOR THIS 67s


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2008, 05:13 PM~11771298
> *NICE PIC HOMIE
> *


Thanks


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 4 2008, 11:34 AM~11776987
> *heres a pic of mine for page 67 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 7 2008, 10:31 AM~11801256
> *Thanks
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 7 2008, 06:10 PM~11804250
> *
> *


You got any pics of the interior and trunk?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 8 2008, 11:09 AM~11811671
> *You got any pics of the interior and trunk?
> *


NO, NOT YET  KEEP FORGETTING THE CAMERA I WILL SOON HOMIE  NO SET UP IN THE CAR THOUGH


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## latinstyle67ss (Mar 15, 2008)

Air Bagged 1967 impala ss 396 Big block for trade are sale looking to get no less then $ 8,000.00 interior has just been redone, if u want to see more pictures go to car clubs latin style.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinstyle67ss_@Oct 9 2008, 12:34 PM~11822403
> *Air Bagged 1967 impala ss 396 Big block for trade are sale looking to get no less then $ 8,000.00 interior has just been redone, if u want to see more pictures go to car clubs latin style.
> 
> 
> ...


nice and good price gl


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

D CHEESE COMMING OUT SOON :0 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## latinstyle67ss (Mar 15, 2008)

For sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435317


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I saw this one in the classifieds.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 10 2008, 01:54 PM~11832028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 10 2008, 12:54 PM~11832028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMOKENN HOT SICK SEVN :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 10 2008, 12:54 PM~11832028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMOKENN HOT SICK SEVN :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 10 2008, 04:32 PM~11832285
> *SMOKENN HOT SICK SEVN :cheesy:
> *


Thanks


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Oct 11 2008, 01:53 AM~11836535
> *:thumbsup:
> *


pics of your 67


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 11 2008, 12:20 PM~11837800
> *pics of your 67
> *


just picked her up about 2 months ago, so still in the project phase... getting repainted and bagged after christmas :biggrin: 





















so far ive slapped this rebuilt 307 into her, so she runs like a dream  will be coming out real hard for spring 09 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Oct 11 2008, 11:50 AM~11837973
> *just picked her up about 2 months ago, so still in the project phase... getting repainted and bagged after christmas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT HOMIE, KEEP US POSTED I USE TO STAY IN WISCONSIN FOR A WHILE  I REALLY MISS IT OVER THIER


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Oct 11 2008, 01:50 PM~11837973
> *just picked her up about 2 months ago, so still in the project phase... getting repainted and bagged after christmas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Why bags? Just wondering :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 11 2008, 04:36 PM~11838974
> *Why bags? Just wondering :biggrin:
> *


2 reasons... 1st i dont wanna cut the car up, gonna get one of those 95% bolt in kits. and 2nd because every ride ive had before has had juice, just figured id try something different


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Cool. Nice Vert by the way


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NOT ONE SINGLE 67 CONVERTIBLA AT THE SUPER SHOW


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2008, 04:32 PM~11859927
> *NOT ONE SINGLE 67 CONVERTIBLA AT THE SUPER SHOW
> *


Did you go?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 14 2008, 02:32 PM~11859933
> *Did you go?
> *


YES I DID BUT DIDNT TAKE NON OF MY CARS


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Dayum....Any of your cars....Must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 14 2008, 03:12 PM~11860342
> *Dayum....Any of your cars....Must be nice :biggrin:
> *


LOL  I ONLY HAVE 3


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2008, 01:32 PM~11859927
> *NOT ONE SINGLE 67 CONVERTIBLA AT THE SUPER SHOW
> *


 :angry: I like 67 Imps too !!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: Candyconection :biggrin: 
























sun set strip George &Sun


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

[ :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

found this one on another thread :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 15 2008, 02:42 PM~11871693
> *found this one on another thread :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TwoTones takes some bad ass pictures.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 13 2008, 08:01 PM~11853215











:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: C L E A N!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 16 2008, 07:36 AM~11879282
> *TwoTones takes some bad ass pictures.
> *


  YES HE DOES


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2008, 04:51 PM~11861996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: Candyconection :biggrin: 
























sun set strip George &Sun


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Snapped a pic of mine today


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 16 2008, 01:02 PM~11882054
> *Snapped a pic of mine today
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Aug 31 2006, 02:05 AM~6077655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: super clean car bro


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 16 2008, 08:57 AM~11880178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Oct 16 2008, 12:42 PM~11882406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I WAS LOOKING FOR THE 67'S AT THE SUPER SHOW, BUT NO SHOW :nosad: I WAS DEVESTATED. LIFESTYLE WAS IN THE HOUSE, NOT THE 67'S


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: SUPER CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:12 PM~11882146
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


Thanks. So you throwing juice on this weekend?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 17 2008, 07:01 AM~11890430
> *Thanks. So you throwing juice on this weekend?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2008, 09:48 AM~11891419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 looking really nice


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2008, 11:48 AM~11891419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That color is sick


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 16 2008, 04:17 PM~11884376
> * I WAS LOOKING FOR THE 67'S AT THE SUPER SHOW, BUT NO SHOW :nosad: I WAS DEVESTATED. LIFESTYLE WAS IN THE HOUSE, NOT THE 67'S
> *


I DIDNT SEE ANY EITHER


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 16 2008, 08:57 AM~11880178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CANT POST PICS


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: man...everytime i see this stationwagon, i remember the one my family had in vallejo. we got into a wreck in it, so when i was old enough to drive...i always wanted a "67" to roll. very nice ride 209 :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 16 2008, 07:57 AM~11880178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 19 2008, 09:39 PM~11913582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS MINE HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES MI RIDE GETTING CUTT :biggrin: 
































NOT FINISHED BUT SOON ILL HAVE IT DONE
















HERES MY INTERIOR PICS


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 20 2008, 05:30 PM~11922335
> *HERES MI RIDE GETTING CUTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2008, 05:42 PM~11905146
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 20 2008, 06:50 PM~11922599
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 20 2008, 03:31 PM~11920836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Big rasta :biggrin: Your shits coming along nice by the way *












> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 20 2008, 04:08 PM~11921224
> *I MISS MINE HOMIE
> *


*Hey Edwin just an FYI yours was one of my motivations!! *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 20 2008, 07:22 PM~11923072
> *Hey Edwin just an FYI yours was one of my motivations!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I MISS HER A LOT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lowered my 67, looks much better!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 21 2008, 09:26 PM~11933906
> *lowered my 67, looks much better!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 22 2008, 10:18 AM~11938588
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 23 2008, 08:16 PM~11955733
> *
> *


That was supposed to be :0  
My bad young fella :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 27 2008, 09:28 PM~11990790
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Any 67 ss rags out there for sale?


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Jus picked up a 67 Caprice - Ugly Betty. Needs work but all good things need work


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Oct 30 2008, 10:58 AM~12014039
> *Jus picked up a 67 Caprice - Ugly Betty.  Needs work but all good things need work
> *


Congrats.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

:biggrin: Hey Hey Thanks!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 25 2008, 02:34 PM~11971659
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Oct 31 2008, 11:57 AM~12024541
> *Nice
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 1 2008, 11:57 AM~12032260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Can someone help me out? Im trying to install the orange parking light/blinker on my 67. I think I may be missing some stuff when it comes to the lights under the "eyebrows". Maybe someone can post a pic of the wiring or a diagram? Any help would be appreciated. :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Oct 25 2008, 02:36 PM~11971665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67 impala for sale $3000.00 belly painted,frame fully wrapped,i have almost everything to finsih it just not enough time.hit me up if interested.


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 2 2008, 07:10 PM~12041818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE 67 POPEYE....LOVE THAT COLOR TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## latinstyle67ss (Mar 15, 2008)

1967 impala SS For sale still now $ 6,900.00 firm.WOW










1967 impala ss 396 bbc


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 3 2008, 05:05 PM~12049029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this one :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ON 13s :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 6 2008, 07:12 PM~12083483
> *ON 13s  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks way better homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 6 2008, 07:35 PM~12084149
> *looks way better homie!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

if anyone is parting out a 67 with a good trunk floor. pm me

atleast whats is closer to the end


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 6 2008, 06:35 PM~12084149
> *looks way better homie!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 i knew those white rims would look good on there


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 8 2008, 11:50 PM~12102698
> *x2 i knew those white rims would look good on there
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Repost maybe????


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Oct 29 2008, 02:18 PM~12007640
> *Any 67 ss rags out there for sale?
> *



Can anyone help me out .


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo140/l...G_2815Large.jpg[/img] :cheesy:
[/quote]
IS THAT TOON IN DA SIK 7 :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy:
[/quote]
IS THAT TOON IN DA SIK 7 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 10 2008, 09:00 PM~12118084
> *Repost maybe????
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 12 2008, 06:22 PM~12137921
> *:0
> *


Where you been hiding bro? :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 14 2008, 04:59 PM~12158842
> *Where you been hiding bro?  :biggrin:
> *


IVE BEEN SICK HOMIE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 06:25 PM~12159010
> *IVE BEEN SICK HOMIE
> *


BOO. That sucks. I havent been sick, but I havent got anything done on my ride either. :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 14 2008, 05:38 PM~12159094
> *BOO. That sucks. I havent been sick, but I havent got anything done on my ride either. :angry:
> *


OHHH WERE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 14 2008, 07:03 PM~12159301
> *OHHH WERE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: We need to get plaques made :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I need someone to help me out. Is there a difference between the door windows on a 67 Impala 2 door hardtop and a convertible? If so, what? Thanks homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 14 2008, 07:36 PM~12160129
> *:roflmao: We need to get plaques made :biggrin:
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

I just picked a 67, and i was wondering where can I get the clips for the Eyebrow moldings.I've got the OG moldings, but no clips, and I dont wanna rig those shits, cuz their hard to find.........help me out.


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Nov 14 2008, 08:32 PM~12160639
> *I just picked a 67, and i was wondering where can I get the clips for the Eyebrow moldings.I've got the OG moldings, but no clips, and I dont wanna rig those shits, cuz their hard to find.........help me out.
> *


THESE ARE WHAT I USED DOG...
























:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

fuck i miss her


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Nov 15 2008, 11:44 PM~12169320
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I DONT :biggrin: QUE GACHO YO TAMBIEN , BUT IM HAPPY WITH MY 67 RAG


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 14 2008, 05:11 PM~12158912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass picture!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 16 2008, 07:08 PM~12173710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 14 2008, 09:09 PM~12160411
> *I need someone to help me out. Is there a difference between the door windows on a 67 Impala 2 door hardtop and a convertible? If so, what? Thanks homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 17 2008, 12:33 PM~12180877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS STOCKTON


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## AVILA'S RIDES (Jun 2, 2008)

HOW MUCH WOULD SOME SKRITS COST FOR A 67?


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

for sale 7500$


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panther67_@Nov 19 2008, 03:15 AM~12198845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AVILA'S RIDES_@Nov 19 2008, 01:56 AM~12198808
> *HOW MUCH WOULD SOME SKRITS COST FOR A 67?
> *


If you want the ones w/o the mouldings those go for about $100, w/the mouldings your looking @$200 and up. Classic industries sells them but I think there like almost $300 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 19 2008, 06:37 PM~12204314
> *If you want the ones w/o the mouldings those go for about $100, w/the mouldings your looking @$200 and up. Classic industries sells them but I think there like almost $300 :0  :0
> *


i got mine :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2008, 09:02 PM~12206364
> *i got mine :biggrin:
> *


I had to sell mine cause they wouldnt fit right :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2008, 11:02 PM~12206364
> *i got mine :biggrin:
> *


SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

I will be posting some accessories for sale on ebay this weekend including the 8-track, rear window defroster, non-retractable antenna, hub caps, vanity visor mirror and maybe the power vents and power seat track. I will then post other accessories in the coming weeks. I already sold the cruise control unit, NOS tissue dispenser and NOS door sills. I will post up links once they are ready.


----------



## AVILA'S RIDES (Jun 2, 2008)

OH IT'S CUZ I HAVE SOME


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

i just picked up a 67 hardtop. how are you guys running the skirts with 13x7s. when i tried to put them on it rubs my wheel.


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

_*NICE CARS....* _:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 17 2008, 10:33 AM~12180877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 20 2008, 04:50 PM~12213964
> *i just picked up a 67 hardtop. how are you guys running the skirts with 13x7s. when i tried to put them on it rubs my wheel.
> *


x2 i cant run mine with the rims either... but they do work with daytons. i was thinking you must have to narrow the rear end. :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

coming out the paint shop next week ....getting buffed out right now


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 21 2008, 12:46 AM~12217343
> *x2 i cant run mine with the rims either... but they do work with daytons. i was thinking you must have to narrow the rear end. :dunno:
> *


Not sure but Im thinking shorten the rear end.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 21 2008, 01:01 PM~12221995
> *Not sure but Im thinking shorten the rear end.
> *


u need to run og daytons or zeniths with 5-20s


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 22 2008, 04:18 PM~12230847
> *u need to run og daytons or zeniths with 5-20s
> *


 :0 :0 pics :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Items up for sale: rear window defroster, multiplex, 8-track, AM/FM radio, cruise contro, disc brakes, tilt column, horns and other items. I will be posting them on ebay and craigslist so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

67 i just picked up last week


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 23 2008, 06:30 PM~12238111
> *67 i just picked up last week
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on supremes


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 22 2008, 02:18 PM~12230847
> *u need to run og daytons or zeniths with 5-20s
> *


I had OG Zeniths on my 68 & I could put the skirt on but I couldn't drive with them on


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 23 2008, 07:34 PM~12238144
> *Looks good on supremes
> *


thanks 
me too i can put the skirt on but i cant ride. the lip of the skirt rubs on the lip of the rim


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 22 2008, 05:28 PM~12231400
> *:0  :0 pics :biggrin:
> *



















i can drive it like that


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 23 2008, 07:12 PM~12238425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

just wouldnt be right to not post this caprice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 23 2008, 09:12 PM~12238425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


13s or 14s?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i had my skirts on and thought i was good but i went for a drive and when i went up a driveway my skirt caught on my rim and it pulled off the car


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

here is an old pic of my car with the skirts on


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 23 2008, 07:30 PM~12238111
> *67 i just picked up last week
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 THIS ONE IS BAAADDD JUST HOW IT IS NICE RIDE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 22 2008, 03:18 PM~12230847
> *u need to run og daytons or zeniths with 5-20s
> *


do what i did....14x7's in the front - 14x6's in the back - THAT'S THE END OF YOUR PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 24 2008, 12:08 AM~12240447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When are you putting the spotlights on


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 21 2008, 02:18 AM~12217612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good rich..i think u need coast to put some of his magic on it


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 23 2008, 07:12 PM~12238425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 23 2008, 09:54 PM~12239300
> *13s or 14s?
> *


14s


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 23 2008, 09:30 PM~12238111
> *67 i just picked up last week
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 67...Looks good.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 23 2008, 08:46 PM~12238755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 23 2008, 11:23 PM~12240026
> *:0  :0  THIS ONE IS BAAADDD JUST HOW IT IS NICE RIDE
> *


thanks. cant wait till i put the tru classics and 520s on :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 24 2008, 10:12 AM~12241669
> *14s
> *


NICE HOMIE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 24 2008, 08:24 PM~12246752
> *NICE HOMIE
> *


Cant wait to see more of your 67


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 28 2008, 02:33 PM~12282254
> *Cant wait to see more of your 67
> *


I SHOULD HAVE SOME UPDATES REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 22 2008, 07:02 PM~12231594
> *Items up for sale: rear window defroster, multiplex, 8-track, AM/FM radio, cruise contro, disc brakes, tilt column, horns and other items. I will be posting them on ebay and craigslist so keep an eye out for them.
> 
> 
> ...


Upate on items sold. The following items have sold and are no longer available:
NOS door sills
NOS tissue dispenser
tilt column
8-track player
cruise control


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 24 2008, 01:08 AM~12240447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still looking good Dave :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sorry I missed you this week while I was down here in S.D.  I'm going back home in the morning, maybe next trip.


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 29 2008, 09:24 AM~12287427
> *Upate on items sold. The following items have sold and are no longer available:
> NOS door sills
> NOS tissue dispenser
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Nov 24 2008, 12:13 AM~12240456
> *looking good rich..i think u need coast to put some of his magic on it
> *


i was ....but gonna keep it og


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Rear window defroster sold today as well.


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 22 2008, 06:02 PM~12231594
> *Items up for sale: rear window defroster, multiplex, 8-track, AM/FM radio, cruise contro, disc brakes, tilt column, horns and other items. I will be posting them on ebay and craigslist so keep an eye out for them.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the back ends of 67, and the disk set? :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1_@Nov 30 2008, 09:31 PM~12297886
> *how much for the back ends of 67, and the disk set? :biggrin:
> *


Quarter extensions sold. PM sent re: disc brakes.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 24 2008, 03:08 AM~12240447
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 24 2008, 01:08 AM~12240447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: OLDSKOOL...67 LOOKING VERY CLEAN. WISHING YOU AND YOUR FAMILY A NICE AND PROPEROUS HOLIDAY!!! - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 23 2008, 11:08 PM~12240447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...nice ride


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0 








Anyone got more pics of this one? :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 2 2008, 02:10 PM~12313477
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


your twin? :0 :0


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Portagee (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay, it's not an Impala. It's the Impala's Primo, the '67 Buick LeSabre. Still a work in progress.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Someone PM me where I can get the hardware(clips) for the eyebrow moldings......


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Aug 20 2006, 12:12 AM~6003148
> *I THINK 67 IMPALAS ARE UNIQUE BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALY MAKE REPRODUCTION PARTS FOR THEM SO WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN 67 GIVE THEM PROPS BECAUSE IS PROVALY RESTORED WITH ALL OG AND HARD TO FIND PARTS, TRUST ME I KNOW I OWN A 67 IMPALA SS FAST BACK AND I'M HAVING TROUBLE FINDING PARTS FOR MINES.
> 
> POST SOME MORE PICS OF 67 LETS BRING THIS TOPIC ALIVE...   :biggrin:
> *


hey homie I HAVE SOME PARTS WUT WHO NEED


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Aug 20 2006, 12:12 AM~6003148
> *I THINK 67 IMPALAS ARE UNIQUE BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALY MAKE REPRODUCTION PARTS FOR THEM SO WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN 67 GIVE THEM PROPS BECAUSE IS PROVALY RESTORED WITH ALL OG AND HARD TO FIND PARTS, TRUST ME I KNOW I OWN A 67 IMPALA SS FAST BACK AND I'M HAVING TROUBLE FINDING PARTS FOR MINES.
> 
> POST SOME MORE PICS OF 67 LETS BRING THIS TOPIC ALIVE...   :biggrin:
> *


hey homie I HAVE SOME PARTS WUT WHO NEED


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 2 2008, 05:12 PM~12314550
> *your twin? :0  :0
> *


No doubt....Mine should look more like this one after its painted


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

HERES MY DADS RIDE FROM PREMIER C.C (L.A) JUST CAME OUT IN THE DECEMBER ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAG!
































:biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 23 2006, 08:15 AM~6024027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 4 2008, 10:53 AM~12333609
> *No doubt....Mine should look more like this one after its painted
> *


 :0 :0 

GOT MY RAG RUNNING AND BRAKING THANKS TO SUNSHINE  NOW ILL BE DIPPIN THE RAGTOP EVERYWHERE :biggrin: 
THERE SHE WAS HIDDING 








POWER BRAKES GOT A NEW BOOSTER THANKS TO LEO :biggrin:
















AND HERE SHE IS GETTING CUT BY SUNSHINE  
























SATURDAY WE WILL FINISH HER OFF


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

very nice and clean...always a pleasure to see this 67


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 5 2008, 01:07 PM~12344652
> *:0  :0
> 
> GOT MY RAG RUNNING AND BRAKING THANKS TO SUNSHINE    NOW ILL BE DIPPIN THE RAGTOP EVERYWHERE :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOERGE AND THEE OTHER HOMIE ROLLED THRU TO THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE IN THER VALLE TODAY  THESE WERE SICK RIDES


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TOOK HER OUT TO THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE TODAY  RAN LIKE A CHAMP


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 5 2008, 11:46 AM~12345049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2008, 11:25 PM~12362767
> *GOERGE AND THEE OTHER HOMIE ROLLED THRU TO THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE IN THER VALLE TODAY   THESE WERE SICK RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2008, 05:25 PM~12362767
> *GOERGE AND THEE OTHER HOMIE ROLLED THRU TO THE MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE IN THER VALLE TODAY   THESE WERE SICK RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

FOR SALE $13,000 O.B.O


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

My boy needs a hood for his 67. Anybody got one or know of any for sale? Please shoot me a PM. We all know how hard it is to find parts for this year Impala :uh: :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 15 2008, 04:37 PM~12437263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that's a GANGSTA pose right there :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY RAG 67


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2008, 02:38 PM~12456014
> *MY RAG 67
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

MY DADS OLD RIDE....68 CAPRICE "DEJA BLU"
















MY DADS NEW RIDE..."DRESSED IN TRIBAL"...PREMIER C.C


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

JUST OUTTA PAINT TODAY...GOTTA GIVE IT A LITTLE CLEAN UP AND FINISH INSTALLING THE TRIMS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 19 2008, 05:38 PM~12477691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Came out real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 19 2008, 04:38 PM~12477691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS HOMIE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 19 2008, 03:38 PM~12477691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks damn good! Went a different route with the rims i see.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

saw this one at a show clean


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 24 2008, 02:34 PM~12517973
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*came out real nice Rich! now put 'er on the ground  :thumbsup: *


----------



## farq2 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

CLEAN... Im liking the bumper guards more and more with every 67 I see them on


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 29 2008, 07:57 AM~12550207
> *CLEAN... Im liking the bumper guards more and more with every 67 I see them on
> *


 :biggrin: 67juiced...you have to roll with the bumper guards and skirts - IT'S A MUST!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 29 2008, 11:42 AM~12550603
> *:biggrin: 67juiced...you have to roll with the bumper guards and skirts - IT'S A MUST!!!! :biggrin:
> *


They are starting to grow on me for sure


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 30 2008, 01:43 PM~12561393
> *They are starting to grow on me for sure
> *


 :biggrin: oh fasho :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 25 2008, 04:03 PM~12525686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Anthony should have never sold that ride  Looking good Kip


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 30 2008, 07:14 PM~12563862
> *Damn, Anthony should have never sold that ride  Looking good Kip
> *


thsnks homie


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 25 2008, 04:03 PM~12525686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY KIP ARE THOSE 5.20'S YOUR ROLLIN ON?? :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

just outta paint...SKIRTS WILL BE ON LATER TODAY ...AND MOLDINGS IN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS AFTER THE FINAL BUFF


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 31 2008, 12:05 AM~12566996
> *HEY KIP ARE THOSE 5.20'S YOUR ROLLIN ON?? :dunno:
> *


yea there 5 20's from crokers


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 31 2008, 12:43 PM~12570359
> *yea there 5 20's from cokers*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

wusup homies im lookin 4 a 67 4 sale shot me sum pics impala or caprice hard top


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 2 2009, 05:18 PM~12586606
> *wusup homies im lookin 4 a 67 4 sale shot me sum pics impala or caprice hard top
> *


PM sent.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

does anyone know where to get the metal inserts that take the place of the rubber on the bumper guards? mine arn't in too good a shape.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 3 2009, 11:03 PM~12598276
> *does anyone know where to get the metal inserts that take the place of the rubber on the bumper guards? mine arn't in too good a shape.
> *


Hit up Techniques, but they arent cheap. He was where I was going to get them from. I'm not sure if he still has that hook up anymore though :dunno: your gonna have to ask him.  I seen some on Ebay before w/ a BIN of $500 :0 :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2009, 02:28 AM~12599931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass pic bro!!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 4 2009, 12:03 AM~12598276
> *does anyone know where to get the metal inserts that take the place of the rubber on the bumper guards? mine arn't in too good a shape.
> *


Tim from Lifestyle makes them....billet alum. They are not cheap. I'll find his number and send it to you.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 4 2009, 10:11 AM~12601160
> *Tim from Lifestyle makes them....billet alum. They are not cheap. I'll find his number and send it to you.
> *


bump for that number to?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 29 2008, 11:42 AM~12550603
> *:biggrin: 67juiced...you have to roll with the bumper guards and skirts - IT'S A MUST!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I picked up a set today. :biggrin: One of the rear ones is bent a little but other than that they're straight. Ill have to get them chromed.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 3 2009, 11:03 PM~12598276
> *does anyone know where to get the metal inserts that take the place of the rubber on the bumper guards? mine arn't in too good a shape.
> *


I'll sell a set with guards. $450
front and rear bumper guards with chrome billet inserts if any ones interested.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 6 2009, 02:42 PM~12623448
> *I'll sell a set with guards. $450
> front and rear bumper guards with chrome billet inserts if any ones interested.
> *


Damn Dave, thats a steal :0 :0 you just let me know first when my items come up for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nice stuff.. 67's are almost as nice as 68's


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 10:16 PM~12628599
> *nice stuff..  67's are almost as nice as 68's
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 6 2009, 02:16 PM~12623166
> *I picked up a set today.  :biggrin: One of the rear ones is bent a little but other than that they're straight. Ill have to get them chromed.
> *


 :biggrin: ah yeah...finally you picked some up huh, now your ride is going to look even cleaner with the guards on :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 10:16 PM~12628599
> *nice stuff..  67's are almost as nice as 68's
> *


 :biggrin: 67's look better...just my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Anyone got a 67 SS rag for sale?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 7 2009, 09:37 AM~12631710
> *:biggrin: 67's look better...just my opinion :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 7 2009, 08:37 AM~12631710
> *:biggrin: 67's look better...just my opinion :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 7 2009, 11:35 AM~12631691
> *:biggrin: ah yeah...finally you picked some up huh, now your ride is going to look even cleaner with the guards on :biggrin:
> *


Yup, I need to replace the rubber inserts tho. Anyone sell these?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 7 2009, 02:36 PM~12634512
> *Yup, I need to replace the rubber inserts tho. Anyone sell these?
> *


They don't repop the rubber inserts. You'll have to find a clean used set or some NOS ones. Or you can buy my guards with chrome billet inserts, :biggrin: they'd look nice on your ride. The only reason I'm selling em is cause I found a set of NOS guards and they go better with the OG look of my car. Either way it's gonna look good, your car looks bad ass.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks. I like the look of the black inserts, plus I would only need to repalce the rears. The fronts look new.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Jan 7 2009, 10:01 AM~12631914
> *Anyone got a 67 SS rag for sale?
> *


 :biggrin: DAMN LV 60...YOU STILL LOOKING FOR A DROP 67 HUH, NOTHING IN VEGAS?. I WAS IN YOUR HOOD THIS CHRISTMAS - WENT TO VISIT SOME FAMILY AND SPENT CHRISTMAS THERE. IT WAS HELLA COLD. GOOD LUCK ON THE 67 :biggrin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 7 2009, 03:57 PM~12635279
> *:biggrin: DAMN LV 60...YOU STILL LOOKING FOR A DROP 67 HUH, NOTHING IN VEGAS?. I WAS IN YOUR HOOD THIS CHRISTMAS - WENT TO VISIT SOME FAMILY AND SPENT CHRISTMAS THERE. IT WAS HELLA COLD. GOOD LUCK ON THE 67 :biggrin:
> *



It has been cold as shit, pretty nice today. Yep still trying to found a SS rag.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 7 2009, 02:52 PM~12634665
> *They don't repop the rubber inserts. You'll have to find a clean used set or some NOS ones. Or you can buy my guards with chrome billet inserts, :biggrin:  they'd look nice on your ride. The only reason I'm selling em is cause I found a set of NOS guards and they go better with the OG look of my car. Either way it's gonna look good, your car looks bad ass.
> *


 :biggrin: wassup oldskool...i hope all is well and you and the fam had a nice holidays. still got the 67 huh, i bet it's still cleaner than the board of health :roflmao: ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Jan 7 2009, 04:04 PM~12635366
> *It has been cold as shit, pretty nice today.  Yep still trying to found a SS rag.
> *


 :biggrin: i'll keep my eyes and ears open for you :biggrin:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 7 2009, 04:06 PM~12635392
> *:biggrin: i'll keep my eyes and ears open for you :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ON THE FIRST


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 7 2009, 04:52 PM~12634665
> *They don't repop the rubber inserts. You'll have to find a clean used set or some NOS ones. Or you can buy my guards with chrome billet inserts, :biggrin:  they'd look nice on your ride. The only reason I'm selling em is cause I found a set of NOS guards and they go better with the OG look of my car. Either way it's gonna look good, your car looks bad ass.
> *


Do your billet inserts come out?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 6 2009, 01:12 PM~12623130
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


that pic makes me want to keep mine! if i do its going black


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 7 2009, 07:16 PM~12637256
> *Do your billet inserts come out?
> *


Yes, they're separate just like the rubber inserts.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 8 2009, 02:13 AM~12640411
> *that pic makes me want to keep mine! if i do its going black
> *


That black is CLEAN :0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice 67 Impala cars homies I have one convertible super sport and one hardtop super sport for sale in Fort Worth Texas Please feel free to pm for further details or email me at [email protected] for mre pictures. thanks again and god bless


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

$6,000 for both cars


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 6 2009, 02:12 PM~12623130
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: iz this ride from L.A.?, if so, iz this the 67 that wuz in M.C. REN'S video - early 90's. i saw this car at the POMONA FAIRGROUNDS car show - *SUPER TIGHT* :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 4 2009, 12:03 AM~12598276
> *does anyone know where to get the metal inserts that take the place of the rubber on the bumper guards? mine arn't in too good a shape.
> *


Sorry for the delay fellas, just went through about 1500 business cards to find Tim's number.
The shop is called R&R and the number is 562-944-6051


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WHATS UP EZ HOW YOU BRO, YOU STILL GOT PARTS LEFT?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 8 2009, 11:28 AM~12643491
> *Sorry for the delay fellas, just went through about 1500 business cards to find Tim's number.
> The shop is called R&R and the number is 562-944-6051
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 06:58 PM~12646590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 04:58 PM~12646590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

seen this one up close once. Real


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 6 2009, 02:12 PM~12623130
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice pic BIG MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 06:58 PM~12646590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks bad ass!!!!!!!! Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 05:58 PM~12646590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that is so fuckin' hard. Props bro.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 08:58 PM~12646590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got a PM


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jan 8 2009, 04:37 PM~12644801
> *WHATS UP EZ HOW YOU BRO, YOU STILL GOT PARTS LEFT?
> *



Yes I do. Call me B.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 9 2009, 02:36 AM~12650864
> *Damn, that is so fuckin' hard. Props bro.
> *


  thanks


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Sup fellas...you guys have clean ass 67's... Ive been looking for a drop for a minuite and finally got one. I was building a 62 but now its on the back burner. Ima post some pics when i find my cable


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 9 2009, 07:15 PM~12655806
> *Sup fellas...you guys have clean ass 67's... Ive been looking for a drop for a minuite and finally got one. I was building a 62 but now its on the back burner. Ima post some pics when i find my cable
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 9 2009, 03:55 AM~12650777
> *Wow, that looks bad ass!!!!!!!! Nice pics :thumbsup:
> *


Let me know if you want to sale those inserts we talked about...Thanks homie.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

CHICANO PARK IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 11 2009, 11:07 AM~12669654
> *CHICANO PARK IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:07 PM~12669654
> *CHICANO PARK IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 11 2009, 11:07 AM~12669654
> *CHICANO PARK IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

Question, Has anyone cut the top off a 67 fastback??


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 11 2009, 11:07 AM~12669654
> *CHICANO PARK IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i love seeing this car...oldskool67 - GOOD LOOKING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 11 2009, 06:47 PM~12672841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  *67'S LOOKING TIGHT*


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Heres a pic of some bumper guards I picked up last week. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 12 2009, 11:21 AM~12679555
> *Heres a pic of some bumper guards I picked up last week. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: now put dem on the 67 and roll like you know how :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 12 2009, 12:23 PM~12680079
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 12 2009, 01:56 PM~12679854
> *:biggrin: now put dem on the 67 and roll like you know how :biggrin:
> *


Thats the plan homie...They will need to be chromed :biggrin: Looking for inserts now


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 12 2009, 01:00 PM~12680367
> *Thats the plan homie...They will need to be chromed :biggrin: Looking for inserts now
> *


 :biggrin: post up some pics when you get those on. i'll post up pics of my ride :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 12 2009, 03:26 PM~12681485
> *:biggrin: post up some pics when you get those on. i'll post up pics of my ride :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 12 2009, 05:26 PM~12681485
> *:biggrin: post up some pics when you get those on. i'll post up pics of my ride :biggrin:
> *


Will do. Lets see some pics of yours


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 14 2009, 11:31 PM~12708201
> *:biggrin:
> *


What new your way?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 15 2009, 08:52 AM~12711522
> *What new your way?
> *


getting ready to redo this 67 homie  and you?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 15 2009, 01:41 PM~12713267
> *getting ready to redo this 67 homie   and you?
> *


Not a whole lot. Little bit here and there. :uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 12 2009, 10:21 AM~12679555
> *Heres a pic of some bumper guards I picked up last week. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sellin em if so how much you let em go


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 15 2009, 09:33 PM~12717575
> *sellin em if so how much you let em go
> *


I plan on using them but if the price is right....Shoot me a pm


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i get to pull my engine out this weekend and start having some fun rebuilding...this will be my irst engine rebuild...any tips???


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 16 2009, 09:55 PM~12727909
> *i get to pull my engine out this weekend and start having some fun rebuilding...this will be my irst engine rebuild...any tips???
> *


 :uh: WHAT UP PUTO


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 16 2009, 09:57 PM~12727932
> *:uh: WHAT UP PUTO
> *



who are you...??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 15 2009, 09:33 PM~12717575
> *sellin em if so how much you let em go
> *


??????????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

This is one Baddass OG '67!!
 



















  


TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 18 2009, 05:07 AM~12738760
> *This is one Baddass OG '67!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Junbug, where u been at? Haven't seen u on here in awhile.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

My newly acquired 67 - you can feel it - please help me, fix me... Was abused and neglected. Named it Ugly Betty aka Betty Boop! :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jan 18 2009, 04:07 AM~12738760
> *This is one Baddass OG '67!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better with the stocks and skirts. Just my 2 cents. Overall nice ride.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Jan 20 2009, 11:22 AM~12760918
> *Looks better with the stocks and skirts.  Just my 2 cents. Overall nice ride.
> *


Two different rides I believe.


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Aug 23 2006, 08:10 AM~6024003
> *THAT'S BIG DOG AND THAT IS A DAM GO PHOTO
> *


verry nice car


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 23 2006, 12:04 PM~6025293
> *
> 
> 67 caprice!!!
> *


 TTT !!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Jan 20 2009, 12:45 PM~12760556
> *My newly acquired 67 - you can feel it - please help me, fix me...  Was abused and neglected.  Named it Ugly Betty aka Betty Boop!  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Jan 20 2009, 01:22 PM~12760918
> *Looks better with the stocks and skirts.  Just my 2 cents. Overall nice ride.
> *


They are two different cars from both ends of the nation. Equally clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Anyone know a good place to buy replacement quarters for a 67 rag?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*My lastest acquisition :biggrin: *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 20 2009, 12:44 AM~12757299
> *Thanks Junbug, where u been at? Haven't seen u on here in awhile.
> *



Hey whats up man! Man, I'm way the f*ck out West right now...South Korea. I don't get on too much man cuz it makes me miss my baby!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 20 2009, 10:11 PM~12766263
> *My lastest acquisition :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 21 2009, 07:06 AM~12769286
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


This is the one I was telling you about ez


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 21 2009, 02:13 PM~12771456
> *This is the one I was telling you about ez
> *


Whats up? Did you decide if you wanted to sell those inserts? Shoot me a pm...Thanks


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

What year do you guys use for the rear antennas? 60?


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 20 2009, 11:11 PM~12766263
> *My lastest acquisition :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice fool...what year antennas do you have???


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

(818) RYDER


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Heres a couple of pics of my 7.... its pretty clean for a stock ride..bought it from an old mans son. Hopefully goin to paint in feb.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 21 2009, 08:43 PM~12776918
> *Heres a couple of pics of my 7.... its pretty clean for a stock ride..bought it from an old mans son. Hopefully goin to paint in feb.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice color on the 67 fineline...you should keep it that color, not alot of 67's with the stock green :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 22 2009, 09:46 AM~12781122
> *:biggrin: nice color on the 67 fineline...you should keep it that color, not alot of 67's with the stock green :biggrin:
> *


VERY NICE PIC UP.....SKIRTS WILL MAKE IT LOOK EVEN BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Yea skirts is a must..i like the color too...thanks for the props vatos


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

If anyone has a clean left side eyebrow molding and trunk lip molding pass tha werd. Mine are jacked up


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 21 2009, 06:01 PM~12775029
> *nice fool...what year antennas do you have???
> *


I looked in the Classic Industries catalog and it has it listed as a 61-62 base? But all the antennas themselves are listed 58-68 :dunno: They came with my ride so I can just go with what they look like.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 22 2009, 06:12 PM~12785643
> *If anyone has a clean left side eyebrow molding and trunk lip molding pass tha werd. Mine are jacked up
> *


I got a set of used NOS eyebrows but I want to sell them together. The side you want is very clean and the passenger one has a couple small dings but not to bad. I know your going to pay grip for just the driver side eybrow because thats the one everyone screws up


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 22 2009, 08:44 PM~12785987
> *I looked in the Classic Industries catalog and it has it listed as a 61-62 base? But all the antennas themselves are listed 58-68 :dunno: They came with my ride so I can just go with what they look like.
> *


oh...i think i might go with 65/66 antennas since they came on more fastbackl style body, but then again, i like the longer bases on the older antennas...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 22 2009, 06:48 PM~12786020
> *I got a set of used NOS eyebrows but I want to sell them together. The side you want is very clean and the passenger one has a couple small dings but not to bad. I know your going to pay grip for just the driver side eybrow because thats the one everyone screws up
> *


hit me on the pm homie, let me knowthe $$$


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 22 2009, 08:16 PM~12786989
> *hit me on the pm homie, let me knowthe $$$
> *


PM sent


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Nov 17 2008, 06:16 PM~12183614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

^TTT^


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 28 2009, 09:23 PM~12844571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM YOURS IS REAL NICE MAN ....I HOPE MINE COMES OUT AS CLEAN


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 28 2009, 11:51 PM~12845482
> *DAMM YOURS IS REAL NICE MAN ....I HOPE MINE COMES OUT AS CLEAN
> *


Thanks Cheeze, cant wait to see yours


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 28 2009, 09:23 PM~12844571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

PREMIER C.C


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 28 2009, 10:55 PM~12845518
> *Thanks Cheeze, cant wait to see yours
> *


hopefully by summer :cheesy:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jan 29 2009, 09:59 AM~12847919
> *Nice color  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: i love seeing this car :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 28 2009, 10:23 PM~12844571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: can't get enough of your ride oldskool :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 29 2009, 06:13 PM~12852081
> *:biggrin: can't get enough of your ride oldskool :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 29 2009, 07:11 PM~12852073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

GREAT TOPIC AND GREAT RIDES....1967 ARE DA SHIT!!!!! I HAVE ONE IM WORKING ON RIGHT NOW....GREAT TO SEE EVERYONE GIVING EACH OTHER PROPS AND IDEAS...RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 30 2009, 05:31 PM~12860473
> *GREAT TOPIC AND GREAT RIDES....1967 ARE DA SHIT!!!!! I HAVE ONE IM WORKING ON RIGHT NOW....GREAT TO SEE EVERYONE GIVING EACH OTHER PROPS AND IDEAS...RIGHT ON!!!
> *


U got a pic of yours?


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

PREMIER C.C :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 30 2009, 07:00 PM~12862632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I TRIP ON THE SHROUD :cheesy: ...LOOKS LIKE THE RADITOR WAS MOVED FORWARD AND THERE USE A 63-64 SHROUD....LOOKS BETTER THEN THE PLASTIC OG STUFF


----------



## rdglider (Nov 25, 2008)

67 SS 396 bagged


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 31 2009, 01:57 PM~12867802
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 28 2009, 09:23 PM~12844571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THOUGHT I THROW SOME PICS OF MY 67 UP :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 1 2009, 05:33 PM~12876127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat up Frank, what color you going to paint your new lo-lo bro??? :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 30 2009, 02:33 PM~12860485
> *U got a pic of yours?
> *


YES I HAVE A FEW...ITS A WORKING PROCESS...WILL POST MANANA :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

LAYING LOW IN THE CALI SUN....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Feb 2 2009, 05:51 PM~12885437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Cat did you shorten your rear end?? That shit sits like you got stocks on it in the back


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 2 2009, 10:37 PM~12888696
> *Hey Cat did you shorten your rear end?? That shit sits like you got stocks on it in the back
> *


O.G REAR END.... 13's ALL AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

WASSUP EVERYBODY GREAT TOPIC AND CLEAN RIDES...MUCH PROPS TO ALL! HERES A FEW PICS OF MY 67. I HAVE A FULL SHOW REGAL SO THIS IS MORE LIKE A SECOND PROJECT ON DA WAY... I HAVE ALL THE TRIMS, MOLDINGS, BUMPERS, EMBLEMS ETC. ALL RECHROMED AND PRETTY MUCH BRAND NEW...ITS JUST GETTING SOME MINOR BODYWORK LIKE SHAVING DA HANDLES OFF. AND REPAINTING DA CAR BEFORE EVERYTHING CAN GO BACK ON...ORIGINAL UNCUT FRAME AS WELL.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 3 2009, 02:23 PM~12893788
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY GREAT TOPIC AND CLEAN RIDES...MUCH PROPS TO ALL! HERES A FEW PICS OF MY 67. I HAVE A FULL SHOW REGAL SO THIS IS MORE LIKE A SECOND PROJECT ON DA WAY... I HAVE ALL THE TRIMS, MOLDINGS, BUMPERS, EMBLEMS ETC. ALL RECHROMED AND PRETTY MUCH BRAND NEW...ITS JUST GETTING SOME MINOR BODYWORK LIKE SHAVING DA HANDLES OFF. AND REPAINTING DA CAR BEFORE EVERYTHING CAN GO BACK ON...ORIGINAL UNCUT FRAME AS WELL.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good...Keep us updated :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 3 2009, 04:12 PM~12895681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rich is that the new paint?? I'm assuming since I dont see any mouldings


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 4 2009, 08:30 PM~12910316
> *Rich is that the new paint?? I'm assuming since I dont see any mouldings
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Feb 2 2009, 08:37 PM~12888696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


panhard is pulling the rear end twoards the drivers side ....bet if the was a pic of the other side you would see what i am talking about


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

to the tizzop


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2009, 08:43 PM~12920299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2009, 03:03 PM~12927392
> *
> *


nice


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2009, 01:03 PM~12927392
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

A couple more pics of my ride!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2009, 05:24 PM~12929920
> *A couple more pics of my ride!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2009, 01:03 PM~12927392
> *
> *


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Feb 7 2009, 05:22 PM~12936543
> * :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> A couple more pics of my ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> > A couple more pics of my ride!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 9 2009, 11:33 AM~12951642
> *I said I wasnt going to do this one like the wagon :biggrin: Hell I'm already pricing frame wraps :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i got a frame already done by deltoro.... :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 9 2009, 05:34 PM~12954009
> *i got a frame already done by deltoro.... :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


Yeah but you dont want to sell shit :angry:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

*Evregreen Hydraulics setup *








































[/quote]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> *Evregreen Hydraulics setup *


[/quote]
VERY NICE


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> *Evregreen Hydraulics setup *


[/quote]
NICE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Feb 2 2009, 05:51 PM~12885437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY COMPA'S 67 LOOKING CLEAN AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Nos fender mount Spotlight for 65-67 Impala on Ebay right now !!!!! Dont be scared of the price as it was at $450 last time i saw it........  :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

correction........there's 2 on Ebay right now


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i don't want to bring down the thread with project pics...but if you'd like to see the current status of my project heres the link to it...

...my '67 "fast daddy" impala project...


let me know what you think


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 11 2009, 07:01 PM~12977006
> *i don't want to bring down the thread with project pics...but if you'd like to see the current status of my project heres the link to it...
> 
> ...my '67  "fast daddy" impala project...
> ...


Hey bro I remember seeing that car somewhere in a picture. I remember that perro walking by the car because he looked like my old American Bulldog :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 11 2009, 07:01 PM~12977006
> *i don't want to bring down the thread with project pics...but if you'd like to see the current status of my project heres the link to it...
> 
> ...my '67  "fast daddy" impala project...
> ...


 :biggrin: ralph dogg....the 67 has alot of potential in it. i like that color too. are you keeping the same color, or are you painting it something else? good luck bro, alot of parts are hard to find - EZ RIDER has alot of parts for sale too. :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Feb 11 2009, 10:51 PM~12978261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just primered it till the bodywork is done, im unsure of the color for now, but im thinking either black cherry or cherry red...i don't know yet though...something different...well that won't be hard here...not that many custom rides...plus, theres only like one other 67 here in town, and theres a blue project one that the guy has had since ive been stationed here...so i guess it really doesn't mattter, but i'm thinking more of a black cherry probably...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 12 2009, 03:21 PM~12985448
> *i kinda doubt that homie...this ride is in bumbsville texas (abilene) its never been cal califas, especially my neck of the woods...(im from fresno)
> *


No bro I dont mean in person, did you have it for sale or did you post that pic somewhere before? Anyway thats what I meant I seen the pic somewhere on here before


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 10 2009, 11:22 PM~12968976
> *MY COMPA'S 67 LOOKING CLEAN AS FUCK :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: QUE ONDA COMPA....


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Feb 12 2009, 05:18 PM~12986346
> *:biggrin:  QUE  ONDA  COMPA....
> *


NOT MUCH YOU KNOW EVERYDAY HUSTLIN


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

good year. nice ride. not screaming "LOOK AT ME". nice and simple.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Lets see some MO 7's :biggrin:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:0


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 8 2009, 06:58 PM~12646590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro nice ride  , are the hideaway lights for the impala or the capris???


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2008, 07:06 PM~12362474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 12 2009, 09:51 PM~12989038
> * :thumbsup:
> 
> good year. nice ride. not screaming "LOOK AT ME". nice and simple.
> *


Thanks, I'm going to try and keep it like that. I was going to do some chrome undies, but I'm still on the fence about that.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rdglider (Nov 25, 2008)

Just thought i would post some recent pics!!!!!

































It's for sale too!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rdglider_@Feb 14 2009, 11:49 AM~13002445
> *Just thought i would post some recent pics!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE THERE SIR :biggrin:


----------



## rdglider (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rdglider_@Feb 14 2009, 12:49 PM~13002445
> *Just thought i would post some recent pics!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## rdglider (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are some more!!!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> this is a nice shot


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I scored today!! I came up on a tilt w/steering wheel and front and back bumper guards and some scuff pads for my full skirts :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13011429
> *I scored today!! I came up on a tilt w/steering wheel and front and back bumper guards and some scuff pads for my full skirts :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## rdglider (Nov 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HEY FELLOW 67 RIDERS, I GOT AN EXTRA SET OF FRONT GUARDS. I DONT NEED THESE ONES SINCE I GOT ANOTHER SET TODAY. ANYWAY CHECK EM OUT THEY NEED TO BE RECHROMED DUE TO PITTING BUT THEY ARE IN GOOD SHAPE AS ARE THE RUBBER BUMPERS. PM ME AN OFFER AND WE'LL GO FROM THERE.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn...so my ride (project) is missing the carb and a bunch of wires...so today i threw a battery in there just to see what was up with that og motor to see if it was worth rebuilding...

so we rig it to crank and BAM...!!! that fucker turned...nice & strong too...so now im all excited cuz the oil thats in there doesn't look all that bad either...

...im gonna change the manifold and put a edlebrock carb on there & change that annoying distributor with the points!!! just gonna throw a regular distro in there...or should i get a msd???

anyways, today was a MAJOR turning point on the ride cause now i know its gonna be a little esier to get her back on the streets!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 15 2009, 09:56 PM~13013775
> *damn...so my ride (project) is missing the carb and a bunch of wires...so today i threw a battery in there just to see what was up with that og motor to see if it was worth rebuilding...
> 
> so we rig it to crank and BAM...!!!  that fucker turned...nice & strong too...so now im all excited cuz the oil thats in there doesn't look all that bad either...
> ...


Thats cool bro, but change that dist. to an HEI one it'll make your life more easier. I think you should forget about that MSD box its more pain than its worth in my opinion and why spend all that $$ on it if you dont have a high output motor anyway. Just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 16 2009, 12:47 AM~13014278
> *Thats cool bro, but change that dist. to an HEI one it'll make your life more easier. I think you should forget about that MSD box its more pain than its worth in my opinion and why spend all that $$ on it if you dont have a high output motor anyway. Just my .02 :biggrin:
> *


cool....i don't know much about motors, i'm learning as i rebuild this thing, so i want to learn right...thanks for the info...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 15 2009, 09:47 PM~13014278
> *Thats cool bro, but change that dist. to an HEI one it'll make your life more easier. I think you should forget about that MSD box its more pain than its worth in my opinion and why spend all that $$ on it if you dont have a high output motor anyway. Just my .02 :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED AN HEI DISTRIBUTOR ...GOT A BRAND NEW ONE FOR 80.00 + SHIPPING


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Not bad//////


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

hey guys i need an conv rear driver side window any help thanks alot guys


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

hey 67 riders i need a gas tank for 67 impala pm me if any one has one.thanks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HEY TECNIQUES & DEBO, I GOT A GUY HERE IN STOCKTON THAT HAS A GANG OF 67 SHIT. HE MAY HAVE YOUR BACK GLASS AND I KNOW HE HAS SOME GAS TANKS. I'LL CHECK IT OUT THIS WEEK AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT HE HAS. 

NOW CAN SOMEONE POST UP A PIC OF THE TOP OF THE REAR BUMPER GUARDS MOUNTED! i NEED TO KNOW WHAT I'M DOING WRONG? I CANT SEEM TO GET THE CLAMPS RIGHT AND I DONT WANT TO FUCK UP MY REPLATED BUMPER. POST UPTHE OG INSTUCTION IF ANYONE HAS THEM. THANKS


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 18 2009, 10:24 PM~13045996
> *HEY TECNIQUES & DEBO, I GOT A GUY HERE IN STOCKTON THAT HAS A GANG OF 67 SHIT. HE MAY HAVE YOUR BACK GLASS AND I KNOW HE HAS SOME GAS TANKS. I'LL CHECK IT OUT THIS WEEK AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT HE HAS.
> 
> NOW CAN SOMEONE POST UP A PIC OF THE TOP OF THE REAR BUMPER GUARDS MOUNTED! i NEED TO KNOW WHAT I'M DOING WRONG? I CANT SEEM TO GET THE CLAMPS RIGHT AND I DONT WANT TO FUCK UP MY REPLATED BUMPER. POST UPTHE OG INSTUCTION IF ANYONE HAS THEM. THANKS
> *




thanks alot i need an gas tank also hit him for an other


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 18 2009, 10:38 PM~13046185
> *thanks alot i need an gas tank also hit him for an other
> *


ONLY IF YOU HELP ME MOUNT MY REAR GUARDS! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 18 2009, 11:39 PM~13046204
> *ONLY IF YOU HELP ME MOUNT MY REAR GUARDS! :biggrin:
> *



Frank,
call me when you get a chance. 562-201-1374


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 19 2009, 10:56 AM~13049511
> *Frank,
> call me when you get a chance. 562-201-1374
> *


THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP EZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND THANKS FOR THE PICS THEY'LL HELP A LOT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 19 2009, 11:07 AM~13049608
> *THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP EZ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AND THANKS FOR THE PICS THEY'LL HELP A LOT
> *



EZ A BIG SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i guess mine came with a 283 & a power glide...the motor is almost out, just ran out of time today, i can't wait to start tearing into it...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

also, should i get rid of the points system, i've heard they're a bitch to work on...!!!

to add an alternator, is it as simple as just throwing one in there and just splicing in the right wire harness for an alternator???


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 18 2009, 10:24 PM~13045996
> *HEY TECNIQUES & DEBO, I GOT A GUY HERE IN STOCKTON THAT HAS A GANG OF 67 SHIT. HE MAY HAVE YOUR BACK GLASS AND I KNOW HE HAS SOME GAS TANKS. I'LL CHECK IT OUT THIS WEEK AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT HE HAS.
> 
> NOW CAN SOMEONE POST UP A PIC OF THE TOP OF THE REAR BUMPER GUARDS MOUNTED! i NEED TO KNOW WHAT I'M DOING WRONG? I CANT SEEM TO GET THE CLAMPS RIGHT AND I DONT WANT TO FUCK UP MY REPLATED BUMPER. POST UPTHE OG INSTUCTION IF ANYONE HAS THEM. THANKS
> *


thanks..pm me a fax # i hv a nos set with the instructions& template il fax them to you... :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 19 2009, 08:17 PM~13054422
> *also, should i get rid of the points system, i've heard they're a bitch to work on...!!!
> 
> to add an alternator, is it as simple as just throwing one in there and just splicing in the right wire harness for an alternator???
> *


If you go with the HEI distibutor you wont have anymore points to worry about  As far as the alternator goes not sure what your talking about! You should already have a harness there for a stock one, but if your talking about a one wire alternator its a little complicated and more than just splicing a wire here and there. If you screw up the wrong wire you'll have anice electrical fire :biggrin: There ids a plug you can buy for this type Alt. I had that on my wagon much better than cutting up wires


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 19 2009, 08:38 PM~13054652
> *thanks..pm me a fax # i hv a nos set with the instructions& template il fax them to you... :thumbsup:
> *


That'll work too :thumbsup: I'll shoot you that fax # in the morning when I get to work  Thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Looking for a convertible top latch(drivers side)....Anyone got one? Thanks


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 19 2009, 11:39 PM~13055360
> *If you go with the HEI distibutor you wont have anymore points to worry about  As far as the alternator goes not sure what your talking about! You should already have a harness there for a stock one, but if your talking about a one wire alternator its a little complicated and more than just splicing a wire here and there. If you screw up the wrong wire you'll have anice electrical fire :biggrin: There ids a plug you can buy for this type Alt. I had that on my wagon much better than cutting up wires
> *



mine came with a generator...im puting an alternator in there...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the instuctions and template Debo :thumbsup: between yours and ez's instructions it shouldnt be a problem putting them guards on :biggrin: Thanks again


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 20 2009, 12:07 PM~13059770
> *Thanks for the instuctions and template Debo :thumbsup: between yours and ez's instructions it shouldnt be a problem putting them guards on :biggrin: Thanks again
> *


Any time!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 19 2009, 12:24 AM~13045996
> *HEY TECNIQUES & DEBO, I GOT A GUY HERE IN STOCKTON THAT HAS A GANG OF 67 SHIT. HE MAY HAVE YOUR BACK GLASS AND I KNOW HE HAS SOME GAS TANKS. I'LL CHECK IT OUT THIS WEEK AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT HE HAS.
> 
> NOW CAN SOMEONE POST UP A PIC OF THE TOP OF THE REAR BUMPER GUARDS MOUNTED! i NEED TO KNOW WHAT I'M DOING WRONG? I CANT SEEM TO GET THE CLAMPS RIGHT AND I DONT WANT TO FUCK UP MY REPLATED BUMPER. POST UPTHE OG INSTUCTION IF ANYONE HAS THEM. THANKS
> *


A friend needs a hood for his 67. U know if he has one? Thanks


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

I got one


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 20 2009, 02:02 PM~13061321
> *A friend needs a hood for his 67. U know if he has one? Thanks
> *


I know for a fact theres one in his backyard :biggrin: But Idk how we would get it to you thats serious freight!  :dunno:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

My boy checked on shipping with UPS and its $150 to $185. If you dont mind, can you see what he wants for it? And is it in good condition?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 20 2009, 11:07 AM~13059770
> *Thanks for the instuctions and template Debo :thumbsup: between yours and ez's instructions it shouldnt be a problem putting them guards on :biggrin: Thanks again
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well my dreams of keeping it og is out the door, just pulled the miotor out today and the number is 3970014, i checked online and so far 4 out of 5 say its a 350 from 70-73 & the year stamped on it is a 72. one website says its a 327, but its a 350 becuse my boy is about to throw a 350 in his ride and it has the same stamp...

on the plus side, it still has the powerglide in there...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP MY 67 FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 20 2009, 05:57 PM~13063175
> *My boy checked on shipping with UPS and its $150 to $185. If you dont mind, can you see what he wants for it? And is it in good condition?
> *


I'll try to get at him this weekend


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2009, 02:03 PM~12927392
> *
> *


DAMN FRANK FOR A MIN THER I THOUGHT ABEL WAS BACK OUT.....BUT DIDNT SEE THE CONT KIT :biggrin: .........BETTER HIT A BROTHER UP GET YOU SUNROOF PUT IN BEFORE THEY GO BACK TO LA  THEY BE DONE WITH MINE AND OSOS TOMOROW :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

NOW YOU GOT LESS ROOM FOR MORE BEER :uh: I ALWAYS LIKE THE WAGON FOR BEER RUNS!!!!!SO DID THE UPS STRIKE IN 97 PACK THAT BITCH UP AND FOR A MIN WE FORGOT WE WERE ON STRIKE :cheesy:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 20 2009, 11:56 PM~13066282
> *DAMN FRANK FOR A MIN THER I THOUGHT ABEL WAS BACK OUT.....BUT DIDNT SEE THE CONT KIT :biggrin: .........BETTER HIT A BROTHER UP    GET YOU SUNROOF PUT IN BEFORE THEY GO BACK TO LA  THEY BE DONE WITH MINE AND OSOS TOMOROW :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH THAT KIT WAS AS LONG AS THE REST OF THE CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 21 2009, 12:26 AM~13066588
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAH THAT KIT WAS AS LONG AS THE REST OF THE CAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BUT HE KEPT IT CLEAN THO :cheesy:


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2008, 06:06 PM~12362474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 21 2009, 01:39 AM~13066106
> *I'll try to get at him this weekend
> *


Thanks.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13065198
> *WHATS UP MY 67 FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP EDWIN? SO WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE NEW RIDE?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 21 2009, 10:55 AM~13068489
> *WHAT  UP EDWIN? SO WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE NEW RIDE?
> *


wut up frank did u get da guards on?????


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2009, 11:43 AM~13068761
> *wut up frank did u get da guards on?????
> *


  not the back ones but the fronts are on :biggrin: I just got a center punch and will probably do them tomorow


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 21 2009, 03:51 PM~13070220
> * not the back ones but the fronts are on :biggrin: I just got a center punch and will probably do them tomorow
> *


 :thumbsup: firme


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

*1967*


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

NICE RIDES !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:0 :0 Was that the same ride that got T-boned??? :0 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 23 2009, 10:25 AM~13084322
> *:0  :0 Was that the same ride that got T-boned??? :0  :0
> *


Yeh a little before and after........Sad sight


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 23 2009, 10:25 AM~13084322
> *:0  :0 Was that the same ride that got T-boned??? :0  :0
> *


Any luck on that hood?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 20 2009, 09:24 PM~13064870
> *well my dreams of keeping it og is out the door, just pulled the miotor out today and the number is 3970014, i checked online and so far 4 out of 5 say its a 350 from 70-73 & the year stamped on it is a 72.  one website says its a 327, but its a 350 becuse my boy is about to throw a 350 in his ride and it has the same stamp...
> 
> on the plus side, it still has the powerglide in there...
> *


I COME UP WITH A 350 TOO. LOOK ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, 350'S ARE CHEAPER TO BUILD AND ITS ALOT EASIER TO GET PARTS FOR. AND YOU CAN MAKE IT LOOK OG AND NONE WILL BE THE WISER :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 23 2009, 07:34 AM~13084101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Thats just sad, was such a nice car


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 23 2009, 10:51 AM~13085416
> *Any luck on that hood?
> *


I didnt get a chance to go out there. I was busy Sat. and it started raining again on Sunday  sorry. I tried to call him but his damn phone is off. :angry:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 23 2009, 03:35 PM~13087024
> *I didnt get a chance to go out there. I was busy Sat. and it started raining again on Sunday   sorry. I tried to call him but his damn phone is off. :angry:
> *


No problem. If you get a chance please let me know.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 23 2009, 02:18 PM~13087400
> *No problem. If you get a chance please let me know.
> *


We should have some good weather today, i have to go out that way later so I'll hit him up while I'm out there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 24 2009, 09:47 AM~13095583
> *We should have some good weather today, i have to go out that way later so I'll hit him up while I'm out there.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool. Thanks again.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

anybody got an extra lowerbody stainless steel molding for sale? i need the rear passenger peice (between the rear bumper and back of rear wheel well


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TOOK HER OUT LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2009, 02:15 PM~13098922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 23 2009, 02:05 PM~13086150
> *I COME UP WITH A 350 TOO. LOOK ON THE BRIGHT SIDE, 350'S ARE CHEAPER TO BUILD AND ITS ALOT EASIER TO GET PARTS FOR. AND YOU CAN MAKE IT LOOK OG AND NONE WILL BE THE WISER :biggrin:
> *


oh don't get me wrong, i like that its a 350, buit i was kinda hoping to keep it og, but this just gives me more of a reason to go with more custom shit, you know...??? im gonna rebuild it right though, so it won't be on the streets this summer, but next!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 24 2009, 08:01 PM~13102341
> *oh don't get me wrong, i like that its a 350, buit i was kinda hoping to keep it og, but this just gives me more of a reason to go with more custom shit, you know...???  im gonna rebuild it right though, so it won't be on the streets this summer, but next!!!
> *


Do the damn thang!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2009, 02:15 PM~13098922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looking nice d-cheeze, damn bro' we have the exact same ride but yours is freshly painted. i have to wait for the summer to paint mine. i was thinking of putting a 42" electric moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

soon to be my daily driver.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 25 2009, 05:06 PM~13111189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gabriel wasn't that the one you were selling a while back?? I cant believe no one bought that if its the same car.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 24 2009, 09:01 PM~13102341
> *oh don't get me wrong, i like that its a 350, buit i was kinda hoping to keep it og, but this just gives me more of a reason to go with more custom shit, you know...???  im gonna rebuild it right though, so it won't be on the streets this summer, but next!!!
> *


Hey bro, I have a 283 sitting in my garage that needs rebuilding. Let me know if you are interested. I will have the pics of the other items to you Friday. Been working on the road last few days.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 26 2009, 09:34 AM~13117545
> *Hey bro, I have a 283 sitting in my garage that needs rebuilding. Let me know if you are interested. I will have the pics of the other items to you Friday. Been working on the road  last few days.
> *


Waz up ez :biggrin: I got 1 of the guards on last night! I'll do the other side after work today. Then I can start consintrating on the interior lights and vibration it has when I'm driving


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 26 2009, 11:38 AM~13117578
> *Waz up ez :biggrin: I got 1 of the guards on last night! I'll do the other side after work today. Then I can start consintrating on the interior lights and vibration it has when I'm driving
> *


Ill be putting my guards on in a few weeks, are they really hard to install or is there a trick to it?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 26 2009, 11:17 AM~13117882
> *Ill be putting my guards on in a few weeks, are they really hard to install or is there a trick to it?
> *


Scott,
the fronts are easy to install. They bolt at the top and botton using exsisting bumper bolts. The rear is a different thing. You will need to drill a hole at the top of the bumper for the bracket to slip in to and they use the bumper bolt at the bottom. I sent Frank pics of a center I have here at home and another LIL member, Debo faxed him a template. I will email you the pics this afternoon and maybe you can ask Debo for a copy of the template.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 26 2009, 12:31 PM~13117982
> *Scott,
> the fronts are easy to install. They bolt at the top and botton using exsisting bumper bolts. The rear is a different thing. You will need to drill a hole at the top of the bumper for the bracket to slip in to and they use the bumper bolt at the bottom. I sent Frank pics of a center I have here at home and another LIL member, Debo faxed him a template. I will email you the pics this afternoon and maybe you can ask Debo for a copy of the template.
> *


Thanks bro. [email protected]


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 26 2009, 10:38 AM~13117578
> *Waz up ez :biggrin: I got 1 of the guards on last night! I'll do the other side after work today. Then I can start consintrating on the interior lights and vibration it has when I'm driving
> *


I have an extra interior light harness I think. I'll check this weekend. As far as the vibration. check the front suspension bushings. You may have some worn out. I know of a lot of guys who lift their cars but never update the bushings/rubbers in the suspension. Man, these are 30-40 years old, dry and brittle. This is a good place to start. Also, check your engine mounts. These can also add to vibration if they are worn or cracked. Hope this helps.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 25 2009, 08:13 PM~13113131
> *Gabriel wasn't that the one you were selling a while back?? I cant believe no one bought that if its the same car.
> *


yea.i cant beleive nobody snatch it up i was gonna throw all the new parts i have for it in the deal.but now im putting it together & use it as a daily driver. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 26 2009, 10:33 AM~13118007
> *Thanks bro.  [email protected]
> *


hit me up if u need template.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 26 2009, 02:47 PM~13119196
> *hit me up if u need template.
> *


Will do, thanks


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 26 2009, 09:13 PM~13122464
> *Will do, thanks
> *


 :uh: THE MONTH OF MARCH HOMIE ..I DID NOT FORGET WHEN U AND THE SCOTT'S ROLL IN TO TOWN


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 26 2009, 10:35 AM~13118025
> *I have an extra interior light harness I think. I'll check this weekend. As far as the vibration. check the front suspension bushings. You may have some worn out. I know of a lot of guys who lift their cars but never update the bushings/rubbers in the suspension. Man, these are 30-40 years old, dry and brittle. This is a good place to start. Also, check your engine mounts. These can also add to vibration if they are worn or cracked.  Hope this helps.
> *


I GOT THE REAR GUARDS ON THANKS FOR THE HELP DEBO & EZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AS FAR AS THE VIBRATION GOES I DONT THINK ITS FROM THE FRONT END EVEN THOUGH THAT NEEDS ATTENTION. IM MORE APT TO CHECK THE DRIVELINE AND FLYWHEEL SINCE THEY DID UPDATE TO A TURBO 350 :biggrin: IT DOESNT START VIBRATING UNTIL I HIT LIKE 40 MPH. IT WAS WORSE SINCE THEY ALSO DIDNT PUT A HARMONIC BALANCER ON THE ENGINE!! :rant: :rant: AND DONT ASK ME WHAT THE PICE THEY HAD IN THERE WAS??? I WAS TOLD IT WAS SOME SORT OF ADAPTER. OH WELL THATS FIXED NOW ANYWAY :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

EZ, I got your email. I see how the bottom of the rear bolts on but what I dont get are the tops. Im sure the templet from Debo will help....When I got the bumper guards these were with them....What are they and do I need them? Thanks for the help.........again. :biggrin: 








What are these?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 27 2009, 01:40 PM~13129515
> *EZ, I got your email. I see how the bottom of the rear bolts on but what I dont get are the tops. Im sure the templet from Debo will help....When I got the bumper guards these were with them....What are they and do I need them? Thanks for the help.........again. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That is indeed what you need. Now just keep in mind that you will have to drill the holes at the top portion of the bumper. The bracket at the top end of the guard should be threaded to accept the bolts. Looks like the bolts you have are for the top brackets. The bottom uses the existing bumper bolts. When you insert the bracket into the hole you need to make and tighten the bolt onto the guard, it will keep the guard in place. I think that I have the instructions. I will check and if I do, I will take a pic and send it to you. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Here is a pic of the OG installation instructions. Let me know if you need me to email you a bigger image.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Cool. Your post should get me through it. Ive decided to use the black rubber inserts so if you know anyone selling some for the rear please holla at me. I hear the ones for the 67 Chevelle will work so I may give that a try.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 27 2009, 06:53 PM~13132082
> *Cool. Your post should get me through it. Ive decided to use the black rubber inserts so if you know anyone selling some for the rear please holla at me. I hear the ones for the 67 Chevelle will work so I may give that a try.
> *



Glad I could help. Let me see if I have any extra's and I'll let you know this weekend.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 17 2009, 04:28 PM~13030812
> *Not bad//////
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Feb 27 2009, 08:12 PM~13132741
> *:0
> *


What's up, homie...where you been. Haven't seen or heard from you for quite some time. Hope all is well.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ANY ONE OUT HERE NEED THESE .....150.00 
FOR ALL 4.......... TWO TIRES ARE OK ....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Feb 27 2009, 10:25 PM~13134732
> *ANY ONE OUT HERE NEED THESE .....150.00
> FOR ALL 4.......... TWO TIRES ARE OK ....
> 
> ...


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 27 2009, 10:29 PM~13134782
> *PM SENT :biggrin:
> *


GOT IT  ILL GET SOME MORE PICS ....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 26 2009, 10:17 AM~13117882
> *Ill be putting my guards on in a few weeks, are they really hard to install or is there a trick to it?
> *


LIKE EZ SAID FRONT ARE REAL EASY, BACKS TAKE A LITTLE BRAVERY TO DRILL INTO YOUR BUMPER hno: IF YOU FOLLOW THE TEMPLATE EXACTLY NO PROB  CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Feb 27 2009, 10:25 PM~13134732
> *ANY ONE OUT HERE NEED THESE .....150.00
> FOR ALL 4.......... TWO TIRES ARE OK ....
> 
> ...


SALE PENDING


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 27 2009, 11:00 PM~13135104
> *SALE PENDING
> *


pm sent


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 27 2009, 10:44 PM~13134932
> *LIKE EZ SAID FRONT ARE REAL EASY, BACKS TAKE A LITTLE BRAVERY TO DRILL INTO YOUR BUMPER hno: IF YOU FOLLOW THE TEMPLATE EXACTLY NO PROB  CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Feb 27 2009, 10:25 PM~13134732
> *ANY ONE OUT HERE NEED THESE .....150.00
> FOR ALL 4.......... TWO TIRES ARE OK ....
> 
> ...


*SOLD!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 27 2009, 01:07 PM~13130193
> *Here is a pic of the OG installation instructions. Let me know if you need me to email you a bigger image.
> 
> 
> ...


just realized i did my rear ones wrong :banghead: hno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 28 2009, 12:20 AM~13135769
> *just realized i did my rear ones wrong  :banghead:  hno:
> *


 hno: hno: SCARY ISNT IT :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 28 2009, 12:44 AM~13134932
> *LIKE EZ SAID FRONT ARE REAL EASY, BACKS TAKE A LITTLE BRAVERY TO DRILL INTO YOUR BUMPER hno: IF YOU FOLLOW THE TEMPLATE EXACTLY NO PROB  CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good. My guards look pretty good but I want to get them chromed before I put them on. Did you put tape on your bumper and drill through it or did you just drill it? I dont want the chrome to start flaking


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 27 2009, 08:53 PM~13132603
> *Glad I could help. Let me see if I have any extra's and I'll let you know this weekend.
> *


Cool. Please let me know.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 26 2009, 02:47 PM~13119196
> *hit me up if u need template.
> *


 Sent you a pm


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 28 2009, 05:59 AM~13136472
> *Looks real good. My guards look pretty good but I want to get them chromed before I put them on. Did you put tape on your bumper and drill through it or did you just drill it? I dont want the chrome to start flaking
> *


Yes I layed some tape down over the section that I drilled. When you get the template from Debo, cut it out and transfer it to some cardboard that dont bend easily say a laundry soap box or Bud 12 pack box :biggrin: You put that over the tape area after you line up the bottom hole to the top, mark it, and drill your hole. Trust the template, it works better than guessing at it :thumbsup: A good tip also is to make sure you have a fast drill w/ sharp bits!! Start small and work your work up in size, thats it. G/L  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks for the tips. Did you ever get a chance to see what that guy wanted for the hood?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 28 2009, 02:33 PM~13138926
> *Thanks for the tips. Did you ever get a chance to see what that guy wanted for the hood?
> *


No but I'll keep trying, I need some things from him too  I'll let you know


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 28 2009, 05:44 PM~13139315
> *No but I'll keep trying, I need some things from him too  I'll let you know
> *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 27 2009, 11:44 PM~13134932
> *LIKE EZ SAID FRONT ARE REAL EASY, BACKS TAKE A LITTLE BRAVERY TO DRILL INTO YOUR BUMPER hno: IF YOU FOLLOW THE TEMPLATE EXACTLY NO PROB  CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 27 2009, 11:21 PM~13135776
> *hno:  hno: SCARY ISNT IT :biggrin:
> *


NOT GOOD


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 28 2009, 11:02 PM~13142238
> *NOT GOOD
> *


If you screwed yours up hit up ez he has a center thats already drilled :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 27 2009, 09:44 PM~13134932
> *LIKE EZ SAID FRONT ARE REAL EASY, BACKS TAKE A LITTLE BRAVERY TO DRILL INTO YOUR BUMPER hno: IF YOU FOLLOW THE TEMPLATE EXACTLY NO PROB  CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2009, 11:51 PM~13142512
> *LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS JOJO


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

MY NEPHEW'S 67


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 28 2009, 11:53 PM~13142533
> *MY NEPHEW'S 67
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 28 2009, 10:55 PM~13142547
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT FOR IMPALAS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 1 2009, 01:53 AM~13142533
> *MY NEPHEW'S 67
> 
> 
> ...


You got a close up pic of the front? I want to see those headlight rings better, looks like they are painted to match the car.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 1 2009, 12:35 AM~13142426
> *If you screwed yours up hit up ez he has a center thats already drilled :biggrin:
> *


PM me if you are interested. The center is in great shape, just needs re-chroming.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, oldskool 67

What's up Dave. I see you're checking in bright and early, just like me. :wave:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Frank (209Impala) your skirts are in the mail. Should be there by Tuesday, let me know when you get em.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 1 2009, 08:10 AM~13143677
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, oldskool 67
> 
> ...


What's up EZ, I'm tryin to wake up :420:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 1 2009, 12:55 AM~13142547
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



PM sent


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

AT THE SHOP :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67+Mar 1 2009, 08:21 AM~13143737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM RETURNED :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 1 2009, 02:58 PM~13145847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 IS THAT FOR ME GABE!!! :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 1 2009, 03:10 PM~13145898
> *:0  :0 IS THAT FOR ME GABE!!! :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



i'll take one too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 1 2009, 02:58 PM~13145847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Debo quit teasing these guys with my new front end. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 1 2009, 06:43 PM~13147262
> *Hey Debo quit teasing these guys with my new front end. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 1 2009, 04:46 PM~13145763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The bumper guard inserts on this ride, are these the ones Ive heard about that run $150 a pair?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 2 2009, 03:11 PM~13155340
> *The bumper guard inserts on this ride, are these the ones Ive heard about that run $150 a pair?
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Man all this motivation


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

couple from phoenix...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*This one belongs to the President of our Phoenix Chapter  *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 209impala, D-Cheeze

WHAT UP IN DA 209?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 2 2009, 08:48 PM~13158808
> *This one belongs to the President of our Phoenix Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2009, 09:19 PM~13159262
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 209impala, D-Cheeze
> 
> ...


Whats up Rich  Probably the same as you "rain again"  Hey Pm me a price on some of the 175/14's you got at the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 2 2009, 10:48 PM~13158808
> *This one belongs to the President of our Phoenix Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: to my fellow "67" owners - i have a problem, and maybe someone can help me. whenever i have my windshield wipers going, my heater and my lights on, i notice that my wipers move very slow. not at the point where it's HARDLY moving, but moving slow. iz there something that i have to change like my battery or do i have a short somewhere? anyone have any ideas? - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I could be way off, but might be an altinator issue. Not enough amps maybe. I would think something like that or your battery.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Feb 27 2009, 07:53 PM~13132082
> *Cool. Your post should get me through it. Ive decided to use the black rubber inserts so if you know anyone selling some for the rear please holla at me. I hear the ones for the 67 Chevelle will work so I may give that a try.
> *


...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 3 2009, 10:13 AM~13164715
> *I could be way off, but might be an altinator issue. Not enough amps maybe. I would think something like that or your battery.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for the tip juiced :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

loving this topic! I havent touched my rag in a year. Ive been collecting parts and parts, once this midwest winter is gone, im going into over time on it


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 3 2009, 09:42 AM~13164358
> *:biggrin: to my fellow "67" owners - i have a problem, and maybe someone can help me. whenever i have my windshield wipers going, my heater and my lights on, i notice that my wipers move very slow. not at the point where it's HARDLY moving, but moving slow. iz there something that i have to change like  my battery or do i have a short somewhere? anyone have any ideas? - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


67 JUICED IS CORRECT, BUT IT MAY BE THE WIPER MOTOR ITSELF!! :0 JUST A THOUGHT RASTA.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 3 2009, 03:56 PM~13167343
> *loving this topic!  I havent touched my rag in a year. Ive been collecting parts and parts, once this midwest winter is gone, im going into over time on it
> *


We want to see more of this homie :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 3 2009, 02:26 PM~13167621
> *67 JUICED IS CORRECT, BUT IT MAY BE THE WIPER MOTOR ITSELF!! :0 JUST A THOUGHT RASTA.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro'...i drive my 67 daily and when it's raining, i put ALL the accesories on. when i have my wipers ON and then turn my heater OFF, my wiper speeds up to the normal speed. could it be my regulator going bad? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 2 2009, 07:48 PM~13158808
> *This one belongs to the President of our Phoenix Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT COLOR IS THIS EXACTLY? IS IT A STOCK 67' COLOR?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 3 2009, 03:11 PM~13168013
> *CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT COLOR IS THIS EXACTLY? IS IT A STOCK 67' COLOR?
> *


BUTTERNUT YELLOW


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 3 2009, 02:57 PM~13167896
> *:biggrin: thanks bro'...i drive my 67 daily and when it's raining, i put ALL the accesories on. when i have my wipers ON and then turn my heater OFF, my wiper speeds up to the normal speed. could it be my regulator going bad? :biggrin:
> *


THATS ANOTHER POSSIBILITY  IT DOES TELL THE POWER WEAR TO GO :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 3 2009, 03:24 PM~13168130
> *THATS ANOTHER POSSIBILITY  IT DOES TELL THE POWER WEAR TO GO :dunno:
> *


:thumbsup: thanks bro'...checking that tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 3 2009, 11:34 PM~13167693
> *We want to see more of this homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


For sure bro. Me too lol

ez rider hooked me up with some of the last few lower body stainless steel peices i needed. One more piece, and i should have all the chrome and parts. Im gonna keep everyone updated


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 3 2009, 08:21 PM~13170716
> *For sure bro. Me too lol
> 
> ez rider hooked me up with some of the last few lower body stainless steel peices i needed. One more piece, and i should have all the chrome and parts. Im gonna keep everyone updated
> *



Glad I was able to help.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

QUOTE(D-Cheeze @ Feb 28 2009, 11:02 PM) 
NOT GOOD 




> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 1 2009, 12:35 AM~13142426
> *If you screwed yours up hit up ez he has a center thats already drilled :biggrin:
> *



Let me know if you need the rear bumper center. 562-201-1374


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

WUZ UP 67 RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Debo whats up? I havent got a chance to do my guards yet, maybe next week. Ill post pics. Thanks again for your help. Scott


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 4 2009, 09:19 AM~13176607
> *WUZ UP 67 RIDERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: wassupper debo - howz it bro', did anything to the beautiful az 67 of yours? :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 4 2009, 11:52 AM~13178375
> *:biggrin: wassupper debo - howz it bro', did anything to the beautiful az 67 of yours? :biggrin:
> *


not lately im workn on puttn my hardtop together rt now. :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 4 2009, 10:19 AM~13176607
> *WUZ UP 67 RIDERS  :biggrin:
> *


Good meeting you today. Keep me posted on what you need.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 4 2009, 02:47 PM~13180219
> *Good meeting you today. Keep me posted on what you need.
> *


thanx homie...EZ DUZ IT :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13180402
> *thanx homie...EZ DUZ IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: do it ez...that's what he's doing - wassupper ez :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Big Rasta, did you figure out your electrical gremlin yet :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

tight pic :nicoderm:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

Ilove these car had this one for 15yrs


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Mar 4 2009, 06:39 PM~13182934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

YOU vato's have nice rides being checking out this site it feel good to know that I'am not alone it has being hell trying to find parts we are one of a kind


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 4 2009, 06:46 PM~13182997
> *nice ride :thumbsup:
> *


right on brother :cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ck this funny shit out


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Mar 4 2009, 06:47 PM~13183004
> * YOU vato's have nice rides being checking out this site it feel good to know that I'am not alone it has being hell trying to find parts we are one of a kind
> *


 :yes:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice ride Thudy!  I see some blinds in the back window.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 4 2009, 07:54 PM~13183881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Thats badass!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 4 2009, 05:11 PM~13181271
> *:biggrin: do it ez...that's what he's doing - wassupper ez :biggrin:
> *


Just here working hard, Big Rasta and helping out fellow '67 Impala fans.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 4 2009, 09:06 PM~13185088
> *Just here working hard, Big Rasta and helping out fellow '67 Impala fans.
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT THE MAGAZINE I ASKED U ABOUT... :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 4 2009, 09:57 PM~13185945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 4 2009, 10:09 PM~13185135
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT THE MAGAZINE I ASKED U ABOUT... :biggrin:
> *



I'll let you know as soon as I find it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Mar 5 2009, 02:15 PM~13182665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a cool pic man, Nice ride


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Mar 4 2009, 05:47 PM~13183004
> * YOU vato's have nice rides being checking out this site it feel good to know that I'am not alone it has being hell trying to find parts we are one of a kind
> *


amen brother


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 4 2009, 04:53 PM~13181703
> *Hey Big Rasta, did you figure out your electrical gremlin yet :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: not yet...but this weekend it's supposed to be sunny, i'll work on the ride. i know it's something simple. i'll let you know wassup :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 4 2009, 09:06 PM~13185088
> *Just here working hard, Big Rasta and helping out fellow '67 Impala fans.
> *


 :biggrin: that's good to hear. your da man :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Mar 4 2009, 06:47 PM~13183004
> * YOU vato's have nice rides being checking out this site it feel good to know that I'am not alone it has being hell trying to find parts we are one of a kind
> *


 :biggrin: eh thudy...it's that the stock color on your 67? - nantucket blue :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 4 2009, 10:15 PM~13186210
> *I'll let you know as soon as I find it. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 5 2009, 09:05 AM~13189362
> *:biggrin: not yet...but this weekend it's supposed to be sunny, i'll work on the ride. i know it's something simple. i'll let you know wassup :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I got to get into mine too, I got a real bad vibration at 40mph I cant figure out what its coming from. I'm taking it to a diveline shop after work and see what they come up with. :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 5 2009, 12:44 PM~13191513
> *Yeah I got to get into mine too, I got a real bad vibration at 40mph I cant figure out what its coming from. I'm taking it to a diveline shop after work and see what they come up with. :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: wassup frank..are you gonna be in stockton on sunday. i'm going to my boys house, maybe we can hook up and bring your 67 by his pad. pm you number, if we do hook up i'll give you a holla. come thru - we going to be bbq'n :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 5 2009, 01:52 PM~13192153
> *:biggrin: wassup frank..are you gonna be in stockton on sunday. i'm going to my boys house, maybe we can hook up and bring your 67 by his pad. pm you number, if we do hook up i'll give you a holla. come thru - we going to be bbq'n :biggrin:
> *


That sounds cool Rasta, I'll pm you that # :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 5 2009, 08:05 AM~13189362
> *:biggrin: not yet...but this weekend it's supposed to be sunny, i'll work on the ride. i know it's something simple. i'll let you know wassup :biggrin:
> *


POST UP SOME PICS RASTA ...I HAVNT BEEN ABLE TO FIND A PIC OF YOUR RIDE


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 5 2009, 11:44 PM~13198085
> *POST UP SOME PICS RASTA ...I HAVNT BEEN ABLE TO FIND A PIC OF YOUR RIDE
> *


Dont trip Rich I was already all over that one :biggrin: I was planning on taking my camera over there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 5 2009, 05:57 AM~13185945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifull!

Black magic


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 5 2009, 11:44 PM~13198085
> *POST UP SOME PICS RASTA ...I HAVNT BEEN ABLE TO FIND A PIC OF YOUR RIDE
> *


 :biggrin: this weekend..i'm going to LEARN how to post up pics :roflmao: it's time i learn how :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 6 2009, 06:37 AM~13199415
> *Dont trip Rich I was already all over that one :biggrin: I was planning on taking my camera over there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 6 2009, 08:31 AM~13199777
> *Beautifull!
> 
> Black magic
> *




:biggrin: thanks alot


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 6 2009, 09:19 AM~13200162
> *:biggrin: this weekend..i'm going to LEARN how to post up pics :roflmao: it's time i learn how :biggrin:
> *


Hey Rasta These Fuckers called a meeting for Sunday at 1:00  I'm not sure how long its going to last, I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOT THE MOLDINGS ALL ON FINNALLY


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> > this is a nice shot


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 7 2009, 12:40 PM~13210075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 8 2009, 05:18 PM~13218913
> *TTT
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 8 2009, 09:20 PM~13220717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY RAG GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP THIS WEEK :biggrin: NEW LOOK COMMING SOON


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 8 2009, 09:49 PM~13221080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn d-cheeze - your ride looks nice!!!. we have to hook up and ride the 67's in san jo :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 9 2009, 08:48 AM~13223375
> *:biggrin: damn d-cheeze - your ride looks nice!!!. we have to hook up and ride the 67's in san jo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: how bout we get them all together & shoot a nice pic? :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 12:09 PM~13224979
> *:biggrin: how bout we get them all together & shoot a nice pic? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: and that's FASHO :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 12:09 PM~13224979
> *:biggrin: how bout we get them all together & shoot a nice pic? :dunno:
> *


X67 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 01:29 PM~13225753
> *X67 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: X1967 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, 209impala

What's happening homie. Got your items ready to ship.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANYBODY GOT PICS OF YOUR INTERIORS? STOCK ONES PLEASE


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 1 2009, 01:58 PM~13145847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of it opened :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 27 2009, 11:44 PM~13134932
> *LIKE EZ SAID FRONT ARE REAL EASY, BACKS TAKE A LITTLE BRAVERY TO DRILL INTO YOUR BUMPER hno: IF YOU FOLLOW THE TEMPLATE EXACTLY NO PROB  CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IM LOVING YOUR NEW RIDE HOMIE  CANT WAIT TILL I SEE IT IN PERSON  HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Mar 9 2009, 07:48 AM~13223375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 7 2009, 01:40 PM~13210075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ride looks good my friend , & ill be by your shop probably by the end of the week if not next for them tires. it's been busy with all my stuff coming back at once plus the $$$ dictates what gets done first .


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Mar 9 2009, 01:38 PM~13225836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sergio I guess we both were busy this weekend  Hey I got to go to Modesto Saturday for a Q. So hopefully we can hook up then.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Mar 9 2009, 06:24 PM~13229138
> *ride looks good my friend , & ill be by your shop probably by the end of the week if not next for them tires. it's been busy with all my stuff coming back at once plus the $$$ dictates what gets done first .
> *


Its all good Sergio ...when ever your ready ...I aeint goin no where :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 08:38 PM~13229368
> *
> What up Edwin :biggrin: Doing good bro, so you gonna paint her already huh   I'll post up some pics of my interior later, its all stock
> 
> *


THANKS BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 03:01 PM~13226481
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS OF YOUR INTERIORS? STOCK ONES PLEASE
> *











































:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 9 2009, 01:38 PM~13225836
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, 209impala
> 
> ...


any luck on the magazine??? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 09:50 PM~13230465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie any of non SS anybody :biggrin: your car is one of my favorites homie good job on it


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 09:00 PM~13230649
> *nice homie any of non SS anybody :biggrin:  your car is one of my favorites homie good job on it
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 08:00 PM~13230649
> *nice homie any of non SS anybody :biggrin:  your car is one of my favorites homie good job on it
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 10:06 PM~13230750
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


YOUR CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE NICE JOB TOO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 08:09 PM~13230816
> *YOUR CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE NICE JOB TOO :biggrin:
> *


thanks man .....can wait to see your new paint ...any hint of what your doing ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for the motivation fellas. started back on mine over the weekend. I got a lot of work, but nothing i cant handle. I will start posting a gang of pics on my build up topic


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 08:50 PM~13230465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 09:00 PM~13230649
> *nice homie any of non SS anybody :biggrin:  your car is one of my favorites homie good job on it
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 10:10 PM~13230838
> *thanks man .....can wait to see your new paint ...any hint of what your doing ?
> *


GOING TRADITIONAL WITH IT  NO MORE CANDY'S FOR ME, NOT ON MY IMPALA THOU :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 10:14 PM~13230923
> *
> 
> *


THANK YOU ARE THOSE BUTTONS ORIGINAL? I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 09:13 PM~13230887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait to finish my hardtop :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 09:17 PM~13230999
> *THANK YOU ARE THOSE BUTTONS ORIGINAL? I LIKE IT :biggrin:
> *


Yeah those are the same ones like I had on the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 09:14 PM~13230923
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 09:20 PM~13231054
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Gabe, Hey how hard is it to install the tilt??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

i got a power bench seat track 4 sale $200


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 09:22 PM~13231101
> *Thanks Gabe, Hey how hard is it to install the tilt??
> *


not hard at all . if u have a tilt column.they bolt right in.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 10:20 PM~13231048
> *Yeah those are the same ones like I had on the wagon :biggrin:
> *


THANKS IM TRYING TO GO ORIGINAL


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 09:24 PM~13231136
> *THANKS IM TRYING TO GO ORIGINAL
> *


ITS THE ONLY WAY TO GO....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 09:24 PM~13231127
> *not hard at all . if u have a tilt column.they bolt right in.
> *


Yeah I got one thats why I was asking. Do I put the lag joint all together before I install it, and then just slide it in to steering box? That looks like the hardest part from what I can see!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 09:26 PM~13231163
> *Yeah I got one thats why I was asking. Do I put the lag joint all together before I install it, and then just slide it in to steering box? That looks like the hardest part from what I can see!
> *


YEA WITH RAG JOINT ON END OF COLUMN WHEELS STRAIGHT & SLIDE IT THRU FIREWALL U NEED AN EXTRA SET OF HANDS TO HELP U MAKE IT EASIER..I UPGRADED TO A TILT TELESCOPIC ON MINE IL POST PICS LATER..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

GV ME A BUZZ IF U NEED ANY GUIDANCE..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 08:16 PM~13230972
> *GOING TRADITIONAL WITH IT  NO MORE CANDY'S FOR ME, NOT ON MY IMPALA THOU :biggrin:
> *


candys overrated.................at least in my book ......i have never restored a car always customized ......I am really feeling the og look


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 09:30 PM~13231231
> *YEA WITH RAG JOINT ON END OF COLUMN WHEELS STRAIGHT & SLIDE IT THRU FIREWALL U NEED AN EXTRA SET OF HANDS TO HELP U MAKE IT EASIER..I UPGRADED TO A TILT TELESCOPIC ON MINE IL POST PICS LATER..
> *


Thanks that makes it easier :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 08:17 PM~13230999
> *THANK YOU ARE THOSE BUTTONS ORIGINAL? I LIKE IT :biggrin:
> *


i have been on the hunt for those for years ...for my seats .......i just hope i find a set before i do my interior hno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 09:32 PM~13231258
> *GV ME A BUZZ IF U NEED ANY GUIDANCE..
> *


Yes master Kinobi :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 08:34 PM~13231303
> *Yes master Kinobi :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...i guess i am just a padawan (spelling )


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

HERES SUM PICS OF MY CAPRICE I SOLD SUM YEARS BACK... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: IT WUZ AN A/C CAR TOO..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 10:32 PM~13231262
> *candys overrated.................at least in my book ......i have never restored a car always customized ......I am really feeling the og look
> *


ME TOO I HAD A 67 WAGON BEFORE ALL ORIGINAL MY OTHERS WERE ALL CANDIED OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 09:34 PM~13231292
> *i have been on the hunt for those for years ...for my seats .......i just hope i find a set before i do my interior  hno:
> *


Go find a wrecker and pull em off


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 08:35 PM~13231320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fuckers nice debo


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 09:34 PM~13231303
> *Yes master Kinobi :biggrin:
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 09:35 PM~13231325
> *ME TOO I HAD A 67 WAGON BEFORE ALL ORIGINAL MY OTHERS WERE ALL CANDIED OUT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: Come on now Ed!! That wagon wasnt OG :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 09:38 PM~13231369
> *:0  :0  :nono:  :nono: Come on now Ed!! That wagon wasnt OG :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Mar 9 2009, 08:35 PM~13231325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell me where ...i have only found one 67 at the wrecker ( actually Wayne cadillacheaven )found it for me ...the only thing i got was the rear bumper ....the interior was completly gone ....a while back a dude on ebay had a set for the seat but he wanted 120.00 for the set ....i should have bought them ...but i was being cheap :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 09:39 PM~13231386
> *
> tell me where ...i have ony found one 67 at the wreacker ( actually Wayne cadillacheaven )found it for me ...the only thing i got was the rear bumper ....the interior was completly gone ....a while back a dude on ebay had a set for the seat but he wanted 120.00 for the set ....i should have bought them ...but i was being cheap :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: J.K.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 09:39 PM~13231386
> *
> tell me where ...i have only found one 67 at the wrecker ( actually Wayne cadillacheaven )found it for me ...the only thing i got was the rear bumper ....the interior was completly gone ....a while back a dude on ebay had a set for the seat but he wanted 120.00 for the set ....i should have bought them ...but i was being cheap :angry:
> *


Let me see what I can come up with. You need 8, I'll do some checking. I just cant believe yours didnt have them :dunno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Gabe what did you do in the rear to make your skirts fit??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 10:35 PM~13231326
> *Go find a wrecker and pull em off
> *


IM GOING TO HAVE TO DO THAT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 10:38 PM~13231369
> *:0  :0  :nono:  :nono: Come on now Ed!! That wagon wasnt OG :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 SHE LOOKED GOOD THOU :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

My seats have a couple buttons


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 09:46 PM~13231522
> *:0  :0 SHE LOOKED GOOD THOU :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13231443
> *Let me see what I can come up with. You need 8, I'll do some checking. I just cant believe yours didnt have them :dunno:
> *











the seats were smooth when i got it ....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13231443
> *Let me see what I can come up with. You need 8, I'll do some checking. I just cant believe yours didnt have them :dunno:
> *


any help would be apprecited ...does anyone know for sure if the door panel buttons and the seat buttons are the same ...from what i hear its a no ?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 09:51 PM~13231605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those were like the basic seats w/ no patterns, I think they came on biscaynes to. I wonder if those back pannel and front panel ones would work??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 08:51 PM~13231605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that was a big pic :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 08:54 PM~13231659
> *Those were like the basic seats w/ no patterns, I think they came on biscaynes to. I wonder if those back pannel and front panel ones would work??
> *


these were re-done in the 80's ...cheap job ...the color is off big time ...the pics just dont show it


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I WONDER IF I ORDER A KIT THEY WOULD BE INCLUDED?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 09:57 PM~13231713
> *I WONDER IF I ORDER A KIT THEY WOULD BE INCLUDED?
> *


I dont think so, if you ever noticed the pics of the seat covers in the catalogs or online, they never have them on the seats


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 09:07 PM~13231870
> *I dont think so, if you ever noticed the pics of the seat covers in the catalogs or online, they never have them on the seats
> *


THERE NOT AVAILIBLE NEW ....I HAVE CHECKED AND CHECKED ...AND CHECKED SOME MORE :biggrin: 









NOTHIN :angry:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 10 2009, 06:57 AM~13231713
> *I WONDER IF I ORDER A KIT THEY WOULD BE INCLUDED?
> *


Nope


----------



## StogiezRO90 (Nov 14, 2005)

cool thankz :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 9 2009, 03:01 PM~13226481
> *ANYBODY GOT PICS OF YOUR INTERIORS? STOCK ONES PLEASE
> *


All original from GM except for the carpet


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Pics are looking good fellas. My boy still needs a hood, can anybody help? Thanks.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 10 2009, 06:19 AM~13234088
> *Pics are looking good fellas.  My boy still needs a hood, can anybody help? Thanks.
> *


Sorry about that bro, I've had to deal with some personal shit and havent been able to go hit up dude  Give me a couple days and I'll go out there for sure


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 09:55 PM~13230568
> *any luck on the magazine??? :biggrin:
> *


Not yet bro. This weekend for sure.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 10:34 PM~13231292
> *i have been on the hunt for those for years ...for my seats .......i just hope i find a set before i do my interior  hno:
> *



I have some extras somewhere in my garage. I will be digging out some mags for Debo this weekend and I'm sure I'll find these as well. I'll let you know.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 9 2009, 10:53 PM~13231636
> *any help would be apprecited ...does anyone know for sure if the door panel buttons and the seat buttons are the same ...from what i hear its a no ?
> *


The seat buttons have studs in the back but not the door panels. I have extra door and rear panels also, black.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 10 2009, 06:52 AM~13234281
> *I have some extras somewhere in my garage. I will be digging out some mags for Debo this weekend and I'm sure I'll find these as well. I'll let you know.
> *


I knew ez would have some :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 09:43 PM~13231476
> *Hey Gabe what did you do in the rear to make your skirts fit??
> *


i had to shave the lip on skirt but it helps alot if u run daytons or zeniths.. china wheels hv a different off set


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 10 2009, 06:58 AM~13234320
> *The seat buttons have studs in the back but not the door panels. I have extra door and rear panels also, black.
> *


il take the black ones... :biggrin: hit me up ez


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 10 2009, 08:33 AM~13234517
> *il take the black ones... :biggrin: hit me up ez
> *



I'm off at noon every Friday so I'll be moving stuff around then. I'll hit you up then, Gabe.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 10 2009, 08:25 AM~13234118
> *Sorry about that bro, I've had to deal with some personal shit and havent been able to go hit up dude  Give me a couple days and I'll go out there for sure
> *


No problem, he's having a hard time finding parts(as we 67 riders know). Cant move on to the next step til he gets a hood. Thanks


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 10 2009, 07:32 AM~13234507
> *i had to shave the lip on skirt but it helps alot if u run daytons or zeniths.. china wheels hv a different off set
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 07:38 PM~13229368
> *I'll get with you this week ez, some shit came up at the last minute and that came before the ride
> What up Edwin :biggrin: Doing good bro, so you gonna paint her already huh   I'll post up some pics of my interior later, its all stock
> Hey Sergio I guess we both were busy this weekend  Hey I got to go to Modesto Saturday for a Q. So hopefully we can hook up then.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 9 2009, 11:07 PM~13231870
> *I dont think so, if you ever noticed the pics of the seat covers in the catalogs or online, they never have them on the seats
> *


  if anybody has some pm me price i need 8 of them :biggrin: got csh on hand


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 10 2009, 02:46 PM~13238220
> * if anybody has some pm me price i need 8 of them :biggrin: got csh on hand
> *


 :biggrin: eh forgiven..have you tried CARS INC. (the store in fullerton), they have a lot of interiors. that's where i bought mine from. they matched my interior just right - from door panels to head liner :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

SNEAK PEEK AT A PHOTO SHOOT WE DID SUNDAY FOR G CODE CLOTHING AT ELYSIAN PARK. THATS BENNY'S 67 IMPALA "BLACK MAGIC" VICE PRESIDENT OF TECHNIQUES C.C. L.A. CHAPTER


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 10 2009, 03:50 PM~13238266
> *:biggrin: eh forgiven..have you tried CARS INC. (the store in fullerton), they have a lot of interiors. that's where i bought mine from. they matched my interior just right - from door panels to head liner :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE I WILL GO TOMORROW  GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 10 2009, 02:51 PM~13238274
> *SNEAK PEEK AT A PHOTO SHOOT WE DID SUNDAY FOR G CODE CLOTHING AT ELYSIAN PARK. THATS BENNY'S 67 IMPALA "BLACK MAGIC" VICE PRESIDENT OF TECHNIQUES C.C. L.A. CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 10 2009, 03:50 PM~13238266
> *:biggrin: eh forgiven..have you tried CARS INC. (the store in fullerton), they have a lot of interiors. that's where i bought mine from. they matched my interior just right - from door panels to head liner :biggrin:
> *


Just got off the phone with C.A.R.S. Inc and the kits do NOT include the buttons and the buttons are not avail. They only sell 63-64 buttons.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 10 2009, 04:39 PM~13238720
> *
> *



Debo, I went through the first three issues of SCM and did not find your pic. Can you let me know again what show it was? Thanks.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 10 2009, 03:44 PM~13238760
> *Debo, I went through the first three issues of SCM and did not find your pic. Can you let me know again what show it was? Thanks.
> *


il find out 2nite i talkd to my bro n law & he has a trophy from that show. :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 10 2009, 04:40 PM~13238726
> *Just got off the phone with C.A.R.S. Inc and the kits do NOT include the buttons and the buttons are not avail. They only sell 63-64 buttons.
> *


  I NEED THEM ANYBODY GOT THEM?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 10 2009, 03:40 PM~13238726
> *Just got off the phone with C.A.R.S. Inc and the kits do NOT include the buttons and the buttons are not avail. They only sell 63-64 buttons.
> *


 :biggrin: yeah mon :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 10 2009, 05:55 PM~13238861
> * I NEED THEM ANYBODY GOT THEM?
> *


How many you need? Ill check a few grave yards here in town.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

the rocker molding for 67's...can you get them re-chromed or do you have to get them re-polished?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 10 2009, 04:57 PM~13238881
> *How many you need? Ill check a few grave yards here in town.
> *


8 PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 10 2009, 03:51 PM~13238274
> *SNEAK PEEK AT A PHOTO SHOOT WE DID SUNDAY FOR G CODE CLOTHING AT ELYSIAN PARK. THATS BENNY'S 67 IMPALA "BLACK MAGIC" VICE PRESIDENT OF TECHNIQUES C.C. L.A. CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 10 2009, 02:51 PM~13238274
> *SNEAK PEEK AT A PHOTO SHOOT WE DID SUNDAY FOR G CODE CLOTHING AT ELYSIAN PARK. THATS BENNY'S 67 IMPALA "BLACK MAGIC" VICE PRESIDENT OF TECHNIQUES C.C. L.A. CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 10 2009, 05:59 PM~13238918
> *8 PLEASE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill try to get out there tomorrow. Are some better than none?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 10 2009, 03:58 PM~13238898
> * the rocker molding for 67's...can you get them re-chromed or do you have to get them re-polished?
> *


U NEED 2 GIVE THEM 2 ME :biggrin: 










ANY WAY U WANT THEM I WOULD CHROME THEM. :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 10 2009, 05:57 PM~13239585
> *Ill try to get out there tomorrow. Are some better than none?
> *


let me know brotha :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 10 2009, 02:51 PM~13238274
> *SNEAK PEEK AT A PHOTO SHOOT WE DID SUNDAY FOR G CODE CLOTHING AT ELYSIAN PARK. THATS BENNY'S 67 IMPALA "BLACK MAGIC" VICE PRESIDENT OF TECHNIQUES C.C. L.A. CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN I LOVE THAT PIC :nicoderm:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 10 2009, 03:51 PM~13238274
> *SNEAK PEEK AT A PHOTO SHOOT WE DID SUNDAY FOR G CODE CLOTHING AT ELYSIAN PARK. THATS BENNY'S 67 IMPALA "BLACK MAGIC" VICE PRESIDENT OF TECHNIQUES C.C. L.A. CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


There is something really sexy about cholitas rolling in a lowriders. :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 10 2009, 08:07 PM~13240500
> *There is something really sexy about cholitas rolling in a lowriders.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Anyone know off hand if the A-Arms from a 62-64 Impala can be extended and put on a 67 Impala?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 10 2009, 07:52 PM~13241243
> *Anyone know off hand if the A-Arms from a 62-64 Impala can be extended and put on a 67 Impala?
> *


i dont think so cause of the bar in the back is different


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 10 2009, 06:52 PM~13241243
> *Anyone know off hand if the A-Arms from a 62-64 Impala can be extended and put on a 67 Impala?
> *


i dont think so i wouldnt try it ihv sum 4 sale.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 10 2009, 06:52 PM~13241243
> *Anyone know off hand if the A-Arms from a 62-64 Impala can be extended and put on a 67 Impala?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got 8 seat buttons off my 67.........shoot me a pm with ur offer(s).


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 10 2009, 10:54 AM~13236233
> *No problem, he's having a hard time finding parts(as we 67 riders know). Cant move on to the next step til he gets a hood. Thanks
> *



I know a guy that has a 67 hood for sale, he's in sonoma.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *209impala, oldskool 67*

Hey Dave give me a call


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 10 2009, 07:02 PM~13242443
> *I've got 8 seat buttons off my 67.........shoot me a pm with ur offer(s).
> *


pm sent ...i got first dibs :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13242443
> *I've got 8 seat buttons off my 67.........shoot me a pm with ur offer(s).
> *


pm sent


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 1 2008, 10:22 PM~11756118
> *Whats up David :biggrin: Havent talked to you in a while. Here is a pic of my boy Tito's 67 rag just finished it after 2 yrs. of rebuilding
> 
> 
> *


i love this one


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 10 2009, 10:49 PM~13244957
> *i love this one
> *


Thats my boy Tito's from Stockton Chapter. :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 10 2009, 08:05 PM~13242517
> *I know a guy that has a 67 hood for sale, he's in sonoma.....
> *


how much for the hood


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 11 2009, 07:19 AM~13246119
> *Thats my boy Tito's from Stockton Chapter. :biggrin:
> *


beautiful job on it homie cant wait to get mine done :biggrin:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Mar 11 2009, 06:57 AM~13246297
> *how much for the hood
> *


Cheap.....When I talked to him, he was asking 180 for it.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 11 2009, 02:02 PM~13250476
> *Cheap.....When I talked to him, he was asking 180 for it.
> *


never got a pm back on those buttons ...whats up?>...cash in hand and I am local ...pm me


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2009, 03:51 PM~13250913
> *never got a pm back on those buttons ...whats up?>...cash in hand and I am local ...pm me
> *



I was wrong, I only have 7 buttons...Let me know if you still want...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 11 2009, 05:57 PM~13252694
> *I was wrong, I only have 7 buttons...Let me know if you still want...
> *


put a number on it and pm me


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

got my wheel wells all painted this morning and then me and my son went for a nice wedsday afternoon dip


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2009, 07:49 PM~13253321
> *got my wheel wells all painted this morning and then me and my son went for a nice wedsday afternoon dip
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Rich


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2009, 07:49 PM~13253321
> *got my wheel wells all painted this morning and then me and my son went for a nice wedsday afternoon dip
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 11 2009, 07:00 PM~13253475
> *Looks good Rich
> *


its getting there ...gonna rebuild the front end in a few weeks ...then interior and she will be done for the summer ...got to get back to work on my other project and stop being sidetracked by the 67 :biggrin:


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 10 2009, 02:51 PM~13238274
> *SNEAK PEEK AT A PHOTO SHOOT WE DID SUNDAY FOR G CODE CLOTHING AT ELYSIAN PARK. THATS BENNY'S 67 IMPALA "BLACK MAGIC" VICE PRESIDENT OF TECHNIQUES C.C. L.A. CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GETTING HER READY FOR FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2009, 07:49 PM~13253321
> *got my wheel wells all painted this morning and then me and my son went for a nice wedsday afternoon dip
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: the 67 looks really good d-cheeze :biggrin:


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

love those impalas!


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

These 7s through out this tread are sweet! Can`t wait to start work on the 67 - almost "finished" with my 66. I guess the balony sandwiches will continue!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP 67 FAMILY  FRANK SEND ME THOSE NFLICKS OF YOUR INTERIOR AGAIN PLEASE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 12 2009, 07:21 AM~13258267
> *:biggrin: the 67 looks really good d-cheeze :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MAN ............JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH YOU


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 12 2009, 01:46 PM~13261259
> *WHATS UP 67 FAMILY  FRANK SEND ME THOSE NFLICKS OF YOUR INTERIOR AGAIN PLEASE
> *


 :uh: Go back 2 pages :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 12 2009, 04:37 PM~13262280
> *:uh: Go back 2 pages :biggrin:
> *


my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 10 2009, 08:48 PM~13240252
> *let me know brotha :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro, no luck with the buttons


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 13 2009, 10:46 AM~13270023
> *Sorry bro, no luck with the buttons
> *


  i need them buttons :tears: :tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 13 2009, 08:29 PM~13274993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 13 2009, 06:58 PM~13275247
> *:biggrin: NICE
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CANT WAIT HOMIE TO GET MINES BACK :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

BEFORE :biggrin: 
































NEW LOOK COMMING SOON


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 13 2009, 12:39 PM~13271699
> * i need them buttons :tears:  :tears:
> *



I've been having some second thoughts about slangin my buttons.....Do I hear $75?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 13 2009, 11:40 PM~13276786
> *I've been having some second thoughts about slangin my buttons.....Do I hear $75?
> *


im coo  my offer stands


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 13 2009, 11:27 PM~13277259
> *im coo   my offer stands
> *


I'll get at you tomorrow Ed about them Guards


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 14 2009, 12:54 AM~13277414
> *I'll get at you tomorrow Ed about them Guards
> *


  thanks brotha


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

I HAVE AN EXTRA SET OF FRONT BUMPER GUARDS IN OK CONDITION....I DONT HAVE DA RUBBER INSERTS THO.... ALSO HAVE WAT LOOKS LIKE A 67 IMPALA SS GRILL EMBLEM...IF ANYBODY NEEDS THEM HOLLA AT ME....ALSO HAVE A HOOD LIP MOLDING DAT RUNS ALL DA WAY ACROSS IN OK CONDITION...IT HAS A FEW SMALL DINGS IN DA MIDDLE... I WILL POST SUM PICS SOON IF ANYBODY INTERSTED???


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 14 2009, 11:34 AM~13279757
> *I HAVE AN EXTRA SET OF FRONT BUMPER GUARDS IN OK CONDITION....I DONT HAVE DA RUBBER INSERTS THO.... ALSO HAVE WAT LOOKS LIKE A 67 IMPALA SS GRILL EMBLEM...IF ANYBODY NEEDS THEM HOLLA AT ME....ALSO HAVE A HOOD LIP MOLDING DAT RUNS ALL DA WAY ACROSS IN OK CONDITION...IT HAS A FEW SMALL DINGS IN DA MIDDLE... I WILL POST SUM PICS SOON IF ANYBODY INTERSTED???
> *


I have some extra eyebrow mouldings myself I need to get rid of


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SHE LEFT ME TODAY  WONT BE BACK UNTIL SHES READY


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 14 2009, 03:08 PM~13280942
> *SHE LEFT ME TODAY   WONT BE BACK UNTIL SHES READY
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 14 2009, 03:08 PM~13280942
> *SHE LEFT ME TODAY   WONT BE BACK UNTIL SHES READY
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 14 2009, 02:08 PM~13280942
> *SHE LEFT ME TODAY   WONT BE BACK UNTIL SHES READY
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP EDWIN WHAT COLOR YOU GONNA PAINT IT


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 14 2009, 03:08 PM~13280942
> *SHE LEFT ME TODAY   WONT BE BACK UNTIL SHES READY
> 
> 
> ...


dam i want to start on mine now


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 13 2009, 09:40 PM~13276786
> *I've been having some second thoughts about slangin my buttons.....Do I hear $75?
> *


i will give you what you originally offered them to me for ....not 75.00


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

SALE PENDING ON MY FASTBACK...DEPSOSIT IN HAND.










OPTIONS AVAILABLE FOR SALE

Single piston disc brake assembly, local pick up only.

















*Tilt column SOLD!*










AM/FM radio, 8-track & multiplex


























PM me with any requests. I have several suspension parts available along with a 12-bolt rear end and frame.
562-201-1374


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Regarding the seat buttons....I'm still looking for them. I did a lot of clean up in my garage this weekend but did not come across them yet. I did find other items I forgot I had, door panel and rear quarter inside panels with the buttons attached, black and gold.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Mar 15 2009, 09:16 AM~13285043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS THAT TIME FRANK


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

STARTED MY TBUILT UP :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465033


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 16 2009, 12:58 PM~13296045
> *QUE ONDAS ELI HOW YOU BEEN? THE COLOR DONT KNOW YET LETTING MY LADY PIC IT
> GRACIAS
> ITS THAT TIME FRANK
> *


I was wondering if you got that info I sent you? I still need yours also


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 16 2009, 02:35 PM~13296309
> *I was wondering if you got that info I sent you? I still need yours also
> *


PMED YOU RIGHT BACK :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

uffin: TTTTMFT uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

uffin: i took it to the top...*"1967 CHEVROLET IMPALA"* uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I NEED THE MESUREMENTS FOR THE REAR ANTENNAS HOW FAR DOWN DO I GO? PLEASE ANYBODY :biggrin: LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2009, 09:26 AM~13304099
> *I NEED THE MESUREMENTS FOR THE REAR ANTENNAS HOW FAR DOWN DO I GO? PLEASE ANYBODY :biggrin: LIKE THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Edwin I checked mine tonight and the base is like 1 1/2" below the top of the trunk line. They are just centered in the middle of the top of the 1/4 panel.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

FORGIVEN, no pics of your 7 being painted? Hook us up :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 17 2009, 10:15 PM~13311038
> *Hey Edwin I checked mine tonight and the base is like 1 1/2" below the top of the trunk line. They are just centered in the middle of the top of the 1/4 panel.
> *


THANKS FRANK  GOOD INFO BRO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2009, 09:35 AM~13314780
> *THANKS FRANK   GOOD INFO BRO
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Can anyone tell me the demensions of a 67 hood? My boy needs to tell UPS the size so he can get one shipped but neither of us are near our cars :uh: Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

55" X 58" X 7" plus the size of your box, crate or skid.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 18 2009, 05:40 PM~13318335
> *55" X 58" X 7"  plus the size of your box, crate or skid.
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 18 2009, 07:40 PM~13318335
> *55" X 58" X 7"  plus the size of your box, crate or skid.
> *


Thanks ez.......


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2009, 06:03 PM~13318562
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Onda, Homie :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 18 2009, 06:13 PM~13318688
> *Que Onda, Homie :wave:
> *


TRYING TO SAVE MY CHIPS TO GET ALL THE STUFF I NEED FOR MY 7 :biggrin: AND YOU?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 18 2009, 06:21 PM~13318765
> *TRYING TO SAVE MY CHIPS TO GET ALL THE STUFF I NEED FOR MY 7 :biggrin:  AND YOU?
> *


Waiting on Debo, he's picking up a couple things from me tonight. See you this weekend.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 18 2009, 07:57 PM~13319653
> *Waiting on Debo, he's picking up a couple things from me tonight. See you this weekend.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 18 2009, 08:32 AM~13314756
> *FORGIVEN, no pics of your 7 being painted?  Hook us up :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he said ...stop keeping us in suspense hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

if anyone is in need i am selling all my original side trim from my 7 ....all of it is in good restorable condition except the passenger door has a few good dings ...but is repairable ...who ever buys it i will throw in a bunch of extra restorable/useable trim ...most of the stuff is decent or driver qualitly .....make me an offer ...but dont insult me ...i know what there worth ...  

i have ....

hood lip molding ...so so condition posibbly repairible 
passenger side eyebrow ....decent but repairible 
trunk molding... so so posibily repairible 
side moldings complete ...... very useable except passenger door ( repairble )
lower corner pieces not caprice lights but regular impala ones pair ...very good 
rear cover molding...1 good ...1 so so 
driver side mirror ....driver condition 
impala jumping deer emblem ...good used 
bunch of plastic og side molding clips 
chrome part for rear trunk molding ...plastic bad chrome is driver quaility


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2009, 12:12 AM~13321219
> *if anyone is in need i am selling all my original side trim from my 7 ....all of it is in good restorable condition except the passenger door has a few good dings ...but is repairable ...who ever buys it i will throw in a bunch of extra restorable/useable trim ...most of the stuff is decent or driver qualitly .....make me an offer ...but dont insult me ...i know what there worth ...
> 
> i have ....
> ...


Thats a BIG list :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2009, 09:12 PM~13321219
> *if anyone is in need i am selling all my original side trim from my 7 ....all of it is in good restorable condition except the passenger door has a few good dings ...but is repairable ...who ever buys it i will throw in a bunch of extra restorable/useable trim ...most of the stuff is decent or driver qualitly .....make me an offer ...but dont insult me ...i know what there worth ...
> 
> i have ....
> ...


 :biggrin: right on for the list d-cheeze. hey bro' do you guys have "ELITE" (DUNLOP) tires at your shop? old school tires - just asking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 19 2009, 07:09 AM~13324419
> *:biggrin: right on for the list d-cheeze. hey bro' do you guys have "ELITE" (DUNLOP) tires at your shop? old school tires - just asking!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT SIZE? I WILL CHECK FOR YOU


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2009, 08:18 AM~13324482
> *WHAT SIZE? I WILL CHECK FOR YOU
> *


14's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 19 2009, 07:42 AM~13324683
> *14's
> *


MORE LIKE 195/75-14 , 205/75-14 .....OG SIZE ?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2009, 11:21 AM~13326148
> *MORE LIKE 195/75-14 , 205/75-14 .....OG SIZE ?
> *


 :biggrin: DAMN CHEEZE, SORRY BRO' - UM.....205/75-14. I HAD A SET ON THE 67 AND I HEARD THEY DON'T MAKE THEM ANYMORE. IZ THAT TRUE?, BEEN LOOKING FOR THOSE FOR A MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

eh cheeze...my family down in so-cal thought i was prospecting for UCE C.C. they saw the pics on UCE forum and they thought i was leaving the club. i told them that was your car, they was tripping. oh by the way - 67 looks really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Mar 19 2009, 11:11 AM~13326592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY BOUT THAT MAN .....THATS WHAT WE GET WHEN YOU HAVE TWIN CARS :cheesy:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2009, 02:07 PM~13327729
> *I CHECKED THE ONLY THING DUNLOP MAKES IN THAT SIZE IS A SP40 WHITE WALL ...ALL OTHER HAVE BEEN DISCONTINUED
> SORRY BOUT THAT MAN .....THATS WHAT WE GET WHEN YOU HAVE TWIN CARS  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks cheeze :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 19 2009, 01:26 PM~13327881
> *:biggrin: thanks cheeze :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

i'll bringing my 67 out for the santa ana show anyone else going hit me up


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 19 2009, 08:56 PM~13331368
> *i'll bringing my 67 out for the santa ana show anyone else going hit me up
> *


 :0 when is it?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2009, 07:57 PM~13331382
> *:0 when is it?
> *


its this sunday hope it dont rain..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 19 2009, 09:01 PM~13331442
> *its this sunday hope it dont rain..
> *


you takin your ride bro?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13331464
> *you takin your ride bro?
> *


NA IM REDOING SUM STUFF ON IT.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 20 2009, 10:10 AM~13336058
> *NA IM REDOING SUM STUFF ON IT.
> *


 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0 IMPALAS GOT SOME CLEAN RIDES


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I got a passenger side convertible top latch if anyone needs it. And the chrome trim for under the vent windows. .......Just to put that out there :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey fellaz, someone chopped up my wireing harness that goes to the ignition etc...i just have holes and the wires start back up like @ the bottom of the column, under the dash, does anybody have an extra one they could sell me...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 15 2009, 08:54 PM~13288929
> *AM/FM radio, 8-track & multiplex
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i hate to turn this into the classifieds, but does anyone have a radio in non-working condition, i just want to fill the hole (don't we all) but im running a hidden one for sound, i just want the og look...???


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 21 2009, 08:38 AM~13345661
> *FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 21 2009, 11:31 AM~13345619
> *i hate to turn this into the classifieds, but does anyone have a radio in non-working condition, i just want to fill the hole (don't we all) but im running a hidden one for sound, i just want the og look...???
> *


PM sent. I've got an AM/FM and an AM radio. LMK


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 21 2009, 01:26 PM~13346013
> *PM sent. I've got an AM/FM and an AM radio. LMK
> *


pm sent...am/fm radio sold!!!


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 20 2009, 08:25 PM~13341278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like your car homie especially the paint some day I'll have mine out too :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 21 2009, 11:26 AM~13346013
> *PM sent. I've got an AM/FM and an AM radio. LMK
> *


pm me the price too please... :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 21 2009, 01:32 PM~13346718
> *pm me the price too please... :biggrin:
> *


Ah shit Wayne sounds like he's gonna keep the ride now :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 21 2009, 01:13 PM~13346310
> *pm sent...am/fm radio sold!!!
> *



Sale Pending


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 21 2009, 02:32 PM~13346718
> *pm me the price too please... :biggrin:
> *



PM Sent.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

PM with other requests.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 21 2009, 11:38 AM~13345661
> *FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC :0
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 21 2009, 01:31 PM~13345619
> *i hate to turn this into the classifieds, but does anyone have a radio in non-working condition, i just want to fill the hole (don't we all) but im running a hidden one for sound, i just want the og look...???
> *


Dont worry about turning this into classifieds. We all know how hard it is to find a part for a 67 :angry: :biggrin: I say keep'em coming


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 21 2009, 05:17 PM~13347699
> *Dont worry about turning this into classifieds. We all know how hard it is to find a part for a 67 :angry:  :biggrin:  I say keep'em coming
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 21 2009, 04:37 PM~13347443
> *PM sent
> *


ohh yeah good looking out EZ


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I MISS HER ALREADY


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 21 2009, 05:14 PM~13348031
> *I MISS HER ALREADY
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MONO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 21 2009, 04:17 PM~13347699
> *Dont worry about turning this into classifieds. We all know how hard it is to find a part for a 67 :angry:  :biggrin:  I say keep'em coming
> *


not if u know ez :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 21 2009, 06:18 PM~13348067
> *not if u know ez :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Mar 21 2009, 06:17 PM~13348060
> *LOOKS GOOD MONO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS ME NEITHER


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 21 2009, 08:18 PM~13348067
> *not if u know ez :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 He's helped me out a couple times. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 21 2009, 07:32 PM~13348536
> *X2 He's helped me out a couple times. :thumbsup:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin: GOOD GUY TO KNOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Mar 21 2009, 04:17 PM~13348060
> *LOOKS GOOD MONO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :biggrin:
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 21 2009, 05:11 PM~13347315
> *Sale Pending
> *


money sent...!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 22 2009, 08:05 AM~13352048
> *money sent...!!!
> *



*SOLD!*


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

ANYBODY GOT AN EXTRA IGNITION LOCK NUT.... :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 20 2009, 12:52 PM~13337999
> *:0  :0 IMPALAS GOT SOME CLEAN RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


Thank;s


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 21 2009, 11:18 PM~13350194
> *x10 :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 23 2009, 08:52 AM~13360728
> *PM Sent.
> *


GOT YOU RIGHT BACK


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm: didn't get to take my car to the santa ana show it was raining in the S.G.V in the morn. so i went to the dub show instead to go check out all the cochina's ,i'll be @ the pico show this weekend though hopefully i run into some of you from lil


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 23 2009, 11:16 AM~13361715
> *:nicoderm: didn't get to take my car to the santa ana show it was raining in the S.G.V in the morn. so i went to the dub show instead to go check out all the cochina's ,i'll be @ the pico show this weekend though hopefully i run into some of you from lil
> *


POST PICS OF YOUR FINE 67 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 23 2009, 10:40 AM~13361934
> *POST PICS OF YOUR FINE 67 :biggrin:
> *


whats up Edwin :biggrin: Any progress to post up.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 23 2009, 12:37 PM~13362534
> *whats up Edwin :biggrin: Any progress to post up.
> *


CANT MAKE UP MY MIND RIGHT NOW ABOUT THE PAINT


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 21 2009, 11:18 PM~13350194
> *:biggrin:
> *


D-Cheeze, PM and new pics sent.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Need a ? answered from the fellow 67 riders. Do I have to shorten the rearend for the skirts? I put my daytons on it this past weekend and it looks like its going to be close. I dont have skirts yet but lookin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Mar 23 2009, 07:02 PM~13366538
> *Need a ? answered from the fellow 67 riders. Do I have to shorten the rearend for the skirts? I put my daytons on it this past weekend and it looks like its going to be close. I dont have skirts yet but lookin
> *


 :0 PICS LET US KNOW


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Mar 23 2009, 05:02 PM~13366538
> *Need a ? answered from the fellow 67 riders. Do I have to shorten the rearend for the skirts? I put my daytons on it this past weekend and it looks like its going to be close. I dont have skirts yet but lookin
> *


from what i here to run 13x7 or 14x7 you need t shorten the rear end with skirts ...i have heard 14x6 clear but i was looking at mine ...i would prolly want to get an adjustable panhard bar to center the rear end .mine sits low and the rear end is shifted to the drivers side quite a bit... :uh:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I had a 67 back in 1992 with 14x7 tru spokes and the only thing i did was trim the inside of the lip on the skirts & they never hit


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i cut the lip and handle on my skirts and with my air shocks lifted in the back i could roll with 13x7's but when i went up a driveway i ripped the pass. side right off the car... :uh: :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Mar 23 2009, 06:02 PM~13366538
> *Need a ? answered from the fellow 67 riders. Do I have to shorten the rearend for the skirts? I put my daytons on it this past weekend and it looks like its going to be close. I dont have skirts yet but lookin
> *


i would shorten the rear end to avoid any problems..


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2009, 07:53 PM~13310678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 24 2009, 10:12 AM~13372918
> *i would shorten the rear end to avoid any problems..
> *


X2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 24 2009, 10:12 AM~13372918
> *i would shorten the rear end to avoid any problems..
> *


how much homie?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2009, 09:38 AM~13373161
> *how much homie?
> *


1 1/4 inches mainly on left side but if running china wheels do both sides.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 24 2009, 11:09 AM~13373434
> *1 1/4 inches mainly on left side but if running china wheels do both sides.
> *


how much on both sides?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2009, 11:11 AM~13373454
> *how much on both sides?
> *


Avoid all problems, follow D-Cheeze's advice, "get an adjustable panhard bar to center the rear end." Shorten both sides about an inch and get the rear centered.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 24 2009, 11:23 AM~13373576
> *Avoid all problems, follow D-Cheeze's advice, "get an adjustable panhard bar to center the rear end." Shorten both sides about an inch and get the rear centered.
> *


pmed you


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Now, one thing that you need to consider is that you will most likely need to have custom axles made to size. It's more expensive than trimming the axles but well worth it.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 21 2009, 11:18 PM~13350194
> *:biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 24 2009, 11:52 AM~13373800
> *Now, one thing that you need to consider is that you will most likely need to have custom axles made to size. It's  more expensive than trimming the axles but well worth it.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 24 2009, 10:52 AM~13373800
> *Now, one thing that you need to consider is that you will most likely need to have custom axles made to size. It's  more expensive than trimming the axles but well worth it.
> *



this is what i did, shortend an inch on each side no problems do it the right way fuck all that " cut lip and the handle" BS :uh:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

hey ez you gonna roll to the pico show right down the street from your pad :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 67juiced, TECHNIQUES, sixty7imp, ez_rider
:wave:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 10 2009, 02:51 PM~13238274
> *SNEAK PEEK AT A PHOTO SHOOT WE DID SUNDAY FOR G CODE CLOTHING AT ELYSIAN PARK. THATS BENNY'S 67 IMPALA "BLACK MAGIC" VICE PRESIDENT OF TECHNIQUES C.C. L.A. CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


can't see my car but it's one of my fav. pics of my car :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the info homies. Im going to get it cut inch on each side to play it safe


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 24 2009, 03:55 PM~13376127
> *hey ez you gonna roll to the pico show right down the street from your pad :biggrin:
> *


At the Sports Arena in Pico? I'll try to make it out. Depends on a couple of personal issues on hand but I hope to be there.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 24 2009, 03:30 PM~13376478
> *At the Sports Arena in Pico? I'll try to make it out. Depends on a couple of personal issues on hand but I hope to be there.
> *



stop by if you go homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 24 2009, 04:45 PM~13376617
> *stop by if you go homie
> *


PM SENT


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 17 2009, 09:26 AM~13304099
> *I NEED THE MESUREMENTS FOR THE REAR ANTENNAS HOW FAR DOWN DO I GO? PLEASE ANYBODY :biggrin: LIKE THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: nice 67 right here. i believe the person who owns this is a female from san diego and a native from the island of GUAM :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

ZUP EZ, WHAT'S GOING ON BRO!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 24 2009, 07:09 PM~13378108
> *ZUP EZ, WHAT'S GOING ON BRO!
> *


Just finished dinner...homemade chile verde! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Let me know if you need anything else, E.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 24 2009, 07:36 PM~13379175
> *Just finished dinner...homemade chile verde!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Let me know if you need anything else, E.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I MISS HER :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

my daily driver soon to be :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 24 2009, 10:12 PM~13380549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 COME ON HOMIE MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2009, 08:13 PM~13380570
> *:0 COME ON HOMIE MORE PICS :biggrin:
> *


X10..... :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 24 2009, 10:12 PM~13380549
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY OLD RIDES


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2009, 09:13 PM~13380570
> *:0 COME ON HOMIE MORE PICS :biggrin:
> *


im gonna work on it this week i been lagging.  il keep u guys posted.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2009, 09:41 PM~13380964
> *MY OLD RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 24 2009, 10:45 PM~13381027
> *im gonna work on it this week i been lagging.   il keep u guys posted.
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 24 2009, 09:47 PM~13381062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks 4 the hook up on the gas tank EZ!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 24 2009, 10:49 PM~13381088
> *thanks 4 the hook up on the gas tank EZ!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime! I am just glad that I have been able to help those of you who've needed parts & accessories. If I can't build my dream car, then a little bit of my dream car will live among many nice rides throughout the nation.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2009, 09:41 PM~13380964
> *MY OLD RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


My old ride  I had one too.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

TTTMFT


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 24 2009, 10:14 PM~13380582
> *:biggrin:
> *


PM Sent. Parts are on the way.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2009, 12:23 PM~13385431
> *PM Sent. Parts are on the way.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2009, 10:23 AM~13385431
> *PM Sent. Parts are on the way.
> *


THANKS EZ


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 25 2009, 05:50 PM~13388525
> *THANKS EZ
> *



Anytime! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2009, 07:10 PM~13389334
> *Anytime! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PUT MY DISC BRAKE SET UP ON TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 25 2009, 06:55 PM~13390713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos kit are you using debo?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13390713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 25 2009, 08:28 PM~13391128
> *whos kit are you using debo?
> *


x2 and do they clear 13's???


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 25 2009, 09:54 PM~13391480
> *x2 and do they clear 13's???
> *


they should i think its a 11 inch rotor same as tha g bodys


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Mar 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13391723
> *they should i think its a 11 inch rotor same as tha g bodys
> *


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 25 2009, 07:55 PM~13390713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 25 2009, 08:28 PM~13391128
> *whos kit are you using debo?
> *


i bought it from classic performance products in fullerton ca.they should clear 13s i hv plenty of clearance with 14s..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13390713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REALLY GOOD HOMIE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 26 2009, 11:11 AM~13396514
> *LOOKING REALLY GOOD HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13390713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THIS? :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 26 2009, 01:59 PM~13398109
> *WHAT COLOR IS THIS? :biggrin:
> *


gm color greystone metallic.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 26 2009, 04:24 PM~13398796
> *gm color greystone metallic.
> *


looks really nice ro


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

EZ PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 26 2009, 10:18 PM~13402565
> *EZ PM SENT :biggrin:
> *


PM....right back at you.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 26 2009, 10:50 PM~13403004
> *PM....right back at you.
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: see you tomorrow bro


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

ez, I'm gonna call you later so I can get my parts from you


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 27 2009, 10:02 AM~13406504
> *ez, I'm gonna call you later so I can get my parts from you
> *


I WILL GET WITH YOU NEXT WEEKEND OKAE :biggrin: IF YOU STILL GOT THEM


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 27 2009, 10:02 AM~13406504
> *ez, I'm gonna call you later so I can get my parts from you
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 27 2009, 09:50 AM~13406375
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave: see you tomorrow bro
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 27 2009, 05:25 PM~13410060
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


X10


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 27 2009, 09:32 AM~13406797
> *I WILL GET WITH YOU NEXT WEEKEND OKAE :biggrin: IF YOU STILL GOT THEM
> *


Sorry brotha the homie Wayne made me an offer I couldnt refuse


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 27 2009, 04:25 PM~13410060
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic haven't seen that one before :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 27 2009, 10:34 PM~13411505
> *nice pic haven't seen that one before :cheesy:
> *


I found this in the "pics of your grill" topic......Some good shots in there.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

For personal reasons I put my 67 on the market and looks like its going to have a new owner pretty soon. Just want to see if the final price of $7500 is good? What you guys think? The car does need lil work done to it, and I know I put more than that into it.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 28 2009, 01:30 PM~13416996
> *For personal reasons I put my 67 on the market and looks like its going to have a new owner pretty soon.  Just want to see if the final price of $7500 is good?  What you guys think?  The car does need lil work done to it, and I know I put more than that into it.
> 
> 
> ...


I would have started at atleast 10k, nice ride


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ON MY WAY EZ :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 28 2009, 12:30 PM~13416996
> *For personal reasons I put my 67 on the market and looks like its going to have a new owner pretty soon.  Just want to see if the final price of $7500 is good?  What you guys think?  The car does need lil work done to it, and I know I put more than that into it.
> 
> 
> ...


i would ask more .....look pretty nice from what i am seeing


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 28 2009, 01:30 PM~13416996
> *For personal reasons I put my 67 on the market and looks like its going to have a new owner pretty soon.  Just want to see if the final price of $7500 is good?  What you guys think?  The car does need lil work done to it, and I know I put more than that into it.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR HOMIE


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Mar 28 2009, 03:48 PM~13417091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies! The car does have some things that need to be worked on like brake work, alingment, u know. The asking price was $8500, its never been cut for hydros, solid floors. But dont know kinda would hate to part ways with it, so Im debating on it.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 28 2009, 05:25 PM~13417302
> *Thanks homies!  The car does have some things that need to be worked on like brake work, alingment, u know.  The asking price was $8500, its never been cut for hydros, solid floors.  But dont know kinda would hate to part ways with it, so Im debating on it.
> *


Make sure you take your time to decide. If you look back through the pages you will see plenty of people saying how they wish they would have never got rid of their 67.  I was one of them, but I was lucky enough to get another)


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I know homies selling it would be hard cuz it was my first car I ever bought 11 years ago, and has special meaning and memories since I started fixing it up. But trying to fight for custudy of my two daughters from their mom, and it aint cheap!


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 28 2009, 02:30 PM~13416996
> *For personal reasons I put my 67 on the market and looks like its going to have a new owner pretty soon.  Just want to see if the final price of $7500 is good?  What you guys think?  The car does need lil work done to it, and I know I put more than that into it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice car


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYGIRL_@Mar 28 2009, 08:45 PM~13418972
> *:thumbsup: nice car
> *



Thanks!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

how rare is this hood  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-Chevro...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 29 2009, 03:23 PM~13423878
> *how rare is this hood
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-Chevro...A1%7C240%3A1318
> *


Extremely rare....it is for an SS427 Impala. This is probably the going rate for the hood. I've seen pitted out hood inserts sell for up to $2,500 and hoods without inserts for about the same. I've seen one member on here withi this hood on his 7 and I am sure he knows what he has.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THANKS EZ FOR MY PART :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO PUT IT ON :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 29 2009, 03:30 PM~13424547
> *Extremely rare....it is for an SS427 Impala. This is probably the going rate for the hood. I've seen pitted out hood inserts sell for up to $2,500 and hoods without inserts for about the same. I've seen one member on here withi this hood on his 7 and I am sure he knows what he has.
> *


 :0 i got one of those hoods


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 29 2009, 06:00 PM~13424773
> *THANKS EZ FOR MY PART :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO PUT IT ON :biggrin:
> *


Glad I could help. I'll PM you later in the week on the other item you asked about.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 29 2009, 07:52 PM~13425647
> *:0 i got one of those hoods
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 28 2009, 02:30 PM~13416996
> *For personal reasons I put my 67 on the market and looks like its going to have a new owner pretty soon.  Just want to see if the final price of $7500 is good?  What you guys think?  The car does need lil work done to it, and I know I put more than that into it.
> 
> 
> ...


Dahm that 67 is clean bro my 67 needs more work and Ive been offered $6000 
Very nice ride bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 29 2009, 08:55 PM~13426321
> *Glad I could help. I'll PM you later in the week on the other item you asked about.
> *


 :biggrin: lmk


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

JUST PICKED UP MY TILT FOR MY CAR :biggrin: THANKS EZ


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2009, 11:34 AM~13431758
> *JUST PICKED UP MY TILT FOR MY CAR :biggrin:  THANKS EZ
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

IAM ASKING 150 LOCAL PICK UP IN LOS ANGELES WORKING GOOD  38 INCH


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 30 2009, 11:48 AM~13431914
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LMK ABOUT THEM OTHER PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2009, 01:34 PM~13431758
> *JUST PICKED UP MY TILT FOR MY CAR :biggrin:  THANKS EZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 30 2009, 12:51 PM~13432473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, IM NOT TO INTO THE BACK CHROME PIECES THOU


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2009, 02:54 PM~13432500
> *NICE, IM NOT TO INTO THE BACK CHROME PIECES THOU
> *


Not my thing either.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2009, 10:34 AM~13431758
> *JUST PICKED UP MY TILT FOR MY CAR :biggrin:  THANKS EZ
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I DIDNT KNOW YOU WANTED ONE OF THEM TOO :0 :0 I'M THINKING OF SELLING MINE, NOT SURE I WANT TO PUT IT IN THE RIDE AFTER ALL :uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

northwest


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 30 2009, 02:32 PM~13433356
> *DAMN I DIDNT KNOW YOU WANTED ONE OF THEM TOO :0  :0 I'M THINKING OF SELLING MINE, NOT SURE I WANT TO PUT IT IN THE RIDE AFTER ALL :uh:
> *


Bro, it took me a long time to find that one and a pretty penny to purchase it. I only sold it because I am selling my car and accesories. If I were to of kept the car, this is one accessory I would of held on to. Just my two cents, bro.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 30 2009, 09:52 PM~13438265
> *Bro, it took me a long time to find that one and a pretty penny to purchase it. I only sold it because I am selling my car and accesories. If I were to of kept the car, this is one accessory I would of held on to. Just my two cents, bro.
> *


ITS PRICELESS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 30 2009, 12:32 PM~13433356
> *DAMN I DIDNT KNOW YOU WANTED ONE OF THEM TOO :0  :0 I'M THINKING OF SELLING MINE, NOT SURE I WANT TO PUT IT IN THE RIDE AFTER ALL :uh:
> *


so sell it to me :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 30 2009, 09:34 AM~13431758
> *JUST PICKED UP MY TILT FOR MY CAR :biggrin:  THANKS EZ
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYiHfJEhR0k


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 30 2009, 09:38 PM~13438990
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYiHfJEhR0k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 30 2009, 09:35 PM~13438967
> *so sell it to me :cheesy:
> *


Your cars twin hit me on it yesterday


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 31 2009, 09:53 PM~13450004
> *Your cars twin hit me on it yesterday
> *


 :biggrin: eh frank...if d-cheeze has the cash for it - by all means bro, handle it. i'll get one down the line :biggrin: nothing but love here :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 31 2009, 09:14 PM~13450260
> *:biggrin: eh frank...if d-cheeze has the cash for it - by all means bro, handle it. i'll get one down the line :biggrin: nothing but love here :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 31 2009, 10:22 PM~13450339
> *thanks bro ...
> *


  yeah mon


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 31 2009, 10:14 PM~13450260
> *:biggrin: eh frank...if d-cheeze has the cash for it - by all means bro, handle it. i'll get one down the line :biggrin: nothing but love here :biggrin:
> *


My PM box is empty


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 1 2009, 10:42 AM~13453985
> *My PM box is empty
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Anyone know if there is a difference between 2 door hard top door windows and convertible door windows?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 1 2009, 12:27 PM~13454863
> *Anyone know if there is a difference between 2 door hard top door windows and convertible door windows?
> *


I think there is :dunno: but check with debo or ez to be sure


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 1 2009, 03:37 PM~13454942
> *I think there is :dunno: but check with debo or ez to be sure
> *


If so, what? :dunno:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 1 2009, 02:28 PM~13455373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice pic^


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

simply amazing rides...!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 1 2009, 03:27 PM~13454863
> *Anyone know if there is a difference between 2 door hard top door windows and convertible door windows?
> *


And if so what? Thanks homies


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, 209impala

Shouldn't you be asleep, Frank? :0 it's 6:25 am


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 2 2009, 06:25 AM~13462906
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, 209impala
> 
> ...


 :uh: Dont I wish!! :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 2 2009, 07:03 AM~13462814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOERGE IS A RIDER HOMIE


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 1 2009, 02:44 PM~13456636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT KIND OF CLIPS ARE BEING USED FOR THE SIDE TRIM??? ANY PICS??? IM MISSING JUST THOSE CLIPS.....THANKS!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 3 2009, 02:52 AM~13473093
> *WAT KIND OF CLIPS ARE BEING USED FOR THE SIDE TRIM??? ANY PICS??? IM MISSING JUST THOSE CLIPS.....THANKS!
> *


I got some at home I'll post up later. Their plastic clips and slide on to the moulding. You can probably use some type of butterfly clip from a paint store if you cant find the plastic ones, just take a moulding with you to measure which one you need.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

67s TO THE TOPS :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

A LITTLE MORE PROGRESS


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

what happened to the bad-ass Techniques emblem...???


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 1 2009, 09:42 AM~13453985
> *My PM box is empty
> *


not anymore :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 3 2009, 09:28 PM~13479870
> *not anymore  :biggrin:
> *


I got it Rich  I'll get at you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 3 2009, 07:05 PM~13478829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 3 2009, 08:55 PM~13479152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken, this was shot before he had the emblems made.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 4 2009, 06:23 AM~13481435
> *If I am not mistaken, this was shot before he had the emblems made.
> *


oh...could be...!!! my bad if it is...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 4 2009, 04:23 AM~13481435
> *If I am not mistaken, this was shot before he had the emblems made.
> *


ya your right ez before i had them made :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 3 2009, 10:55 PM~13479152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE those inserts on the bumper guards :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 5 2009, 10:46 AM~13488692
> *LOVE those inserts on the bumper guards :thumbsup:
> *


NICE INSERTS!!!!!!!!!!! ARE THEY AVAILABLE SOMEWHERE??? KAN I BUY A SET???


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 3 2009, 10:33 PM~13480748
> *I got it Rich  I'll get at you tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 4 2009, 04:29 PM~13483823
> * TTT
> *



PM Sent.


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 5 2009, 01:22 PM~13488895
> *NICE INSERTS!!!!!!!!!!! ARE THEY AVAILABLE SOMEWHERE??? KAN I BUY A SET???
> *


The guy who makes them is Tim from Lifestyle CC. His shop is in Santa Fe Springs, CA. I'll try to find his cell number today and send you PM later.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 5 2009, 05:28 PM~13490321
> *
> *


PM SENT RICH, I'M SURE YOU GOT IT BY NOW. ALSO I TALKED TO SERGIO FROM MODESTO AND HE SAID HE WOULD TAKE IT TO YOU SINCE HE SEES YOU EVERY WEEK  LMK


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 6 2009, 06:42 AM~13494471
> *The guy who makes them is Tim from Lifestyle CC. His shop is in Santa Fe Springs, CA. I'll try to find his cell number today and send you PM later.
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 5 2009, 10:44 PM~13492581
> *PM Sent.
> *


GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone need some Polished Dumps??? $110 Shipped :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

This is mine done








IM







G]http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g190/kellyparsons/DSC_0053.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 7 2009, 07:25 PM~13510308
> *This is mine done
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum thats clean. I wish my firewall was that nice.


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 7 2009, 09:18 PM~13511314
> *Dayum thats clean. I wish my firewall was that nice.
> *


thanks been try to post pics on here but it is not as easy as it use to be.I think i am going to switch it up a little before the show in greensboro.I would like to see your car in person .i have only seen it online .Its bad ass .


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, this is really nice, this is sort of what i want my engine bay to look like...!!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 7 2009, 09:54 PM~13511733
> *thanks been try to post pics on here but it is not as easy as it use to be.I think i am going to switch it up a little before the show in greensboro.I would like to see your car in person .i have only seen it online .Its bad ass  .
> *


Thanks, what show is in Greensboro? Im hoping to get mine out a little more by the summer.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

JUST GOT BACK FROM PAINT SHOP AND IT LOOKS LIKE MY CAR IS STILL THE SAME HAD A TALK WITH HIM :biggrin: MY CAR WILL BE STARTED ON TOMORROW  BUT WILL SEEE


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 8 2009, 07:52 AM~13515334
> *Thanks, what show is in Greensboro? Im hoping to get mine out a little more by the summer.
> *


THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN MAY .THAT IS PUT ON THE 3RD FOR CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE LMAO THATS FUNNY
Build it ya dam self if you can.Don't buy it and tell everyone you built it.Lazy ass


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 8 2009, 10:34 AM~13516964
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM PAINT SHOP AND IT LOOKS LIKE MY CAR IS STILL THE SAME HAD A TALK WITH HIM  :biggrin:  MY CAR WILL BE STARTED ON TOMORROW   BUT WILL SEEE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Looks like they are using your car as a trash bin for used florescent bulbs. You better get on them homie.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 8 2009, 10:40 AM~13517053
> *:0 Looks like they are using your car as a trash bin for used florescent bulbs.  You better get on them homie.
> *


BELIEVE ME I DID TODAY  WE BACK ON TRACK HOMIE


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 8 2009, 12:38 PM~13517031
> *I LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE LMAO THATS FUNNY
> Build it ya dam self if you can.Don't buy it and tell everyone you built it.Lazy ass
> *


Thank .Around here you have people that buy there cars and tell people that thay built them.and the only thing thay have done to it is put gas in it and shine it up and throw a plaque in the back.But thay call there self a true riders. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 8 2009, 11:18 AM~13517929
> *Thank .Around here you have people that buy there cars and tell people that thay built them.and the only thing thay have done to it is put gas in it and shine it up and throw a plaque in the back.But thay call there self a true riders.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah...i know some of those types of folks. *YOU DON'T HAVE TO LIE TO KICK IT* :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 23 2009, 07:27 PM~13368441
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this 67?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 8 2009, 12:37 PM~13517005
> *THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN MAY .THAT IS PUT ON THE 3RD FOR  CINCO DE MAYO
> *


Oh yeh, forgot about that.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 8 2009, 12:34 PM~13516964
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM PAINT SHOP AND IT LOOKS LIKE MY CAR IS STILL THE SAME HAD A TALK WITH HIM  :biggrin:  MY CAR WILL BE STARTED ON TOMORROW   BUT WILL SEEE
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to find good help these days :uh:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 6 2009, 07:53 AM~13494895
> *PM SENT RICH, I'M SURE YOU GOT IT BY NOW. ALSO I TALKED TO SERGIO FROM MODESTO AND HE SAID HE WOULD TAKE IT TO YOU SINCE HE SEES YOU EVERY WEEK  LMK
> *


i come to san jo once a week......
but i got to see rich maybe this week . but either way ill take a ride to see old friends whenever you 2 are ready


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 8 2009, 01:00 PM~13518351
> *Hard to find good help these days :uh:
> *


LET YOU TELL IT HOMIE


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 8 2009, 02:57 PM~13518314
> *Oh yeh, forgot about that.
> *


Very good show .I have had something out there every year but last year and I was building the 67 so I worked it but didnt have a car in it.It will be nice to have one out there this year.The club that throws the show on are great guys.


----------



## CHAMORICAN 49 (Sep 28, 2008)

THIS IS MY CHELU BIG RASTA'S (COOL RUNNINGS) DAILY DRIVER...67
ISLANDERS CAR CLUB...ONE LOVE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAMORICAN 49_@Apr 8 2009, 01:47 PM~13519283
> *THIS IS MY CHELU BIG RASTA'S (COOL RUNNINGS) DAILY DRIVER...67
> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB...ONE LOVE
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks alot chelu' - aka...."IRIE FEELINGS" - here's my daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HERE IS MY IMPALA DROPPED ON HYDRAULICS


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

DROPPED







ME AND THE HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMP CHRIS ARREOLA FROM RIVERSIDE IN FRONT OF MY IMPALA


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 8 2009, 04:51 PM~13520588
> *DROPPED
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 8 2009, 04:21 PM~13520883
> *NICE HOMIE
> *


thanks brother


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 8 2009, 08:34 AM~13516964
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM PAINT SHOP AND IT LOOKS LIKE MY CAR IS STILL THE SAME HAD A TALK WITH HIM  :biggrin:  MY CAR WILL BE STARTED ON TOMORROW   BUT WILL SEEE
> 
> 
> ...


you didnt know all paint and body guys are liars? :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 8 2009, 08:05 PM~13522371
> *you didnt know all paint and body guys are liars? :uh:
> *


  I KNOW HOMIE  BUT IT WILL GET DONE


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

WELCOME TO "PAINT PRISON" EDWIN :biggrin: THAT SHIT WOULDNT'VE HAPPENED IF YOU'D BROUGHT UP THIS WAY


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I finally got my drive line out to take it to the shop. I hope this solves that vibration the car has hno: hno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 8 2009, 09:14 PM~13523291
> *WELCOME TO "PAINT PRISON" EDWIN :biggrin: THAT SHIT WOULDNT'VE HAPPENED IF YOU'D BROUGHT UP THIS WAY
> *


 :0 NOW YOU TELL ME


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 8 2009, 08:28 PM~13523557
> *:0 NOW YOU TELL ME
> *


You never asked


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 8 2009, 07:14 PM~13523291
> *WELCOME TO "PAINT PRISON" EDWIN :biggrin: THAT SHIT WOULDNT'VE HAPPENED IF YOU'D BROUGHT UP THIS WAY
> *


been there ....done that :yessad:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 9 2009, 12:31 AM~13523905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a 67 Caprice. Opinions Please.. Do I shorten the rear end to fit the skirts or use 6 inch rims?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:08 PM~13530854
> *I have a 67 Caprice.  Opinions Please.. Do I shorten the rear end to fit the skirts or use 6 inch rims?
> *


If you look back a few pages (115)there was some talk about that. Post pics of your ride homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 03:08 PM~13530854
> *I have a 67 Caprice.  Opinions Please.. Do I shorten the rear end to fit the skirts or use 6 inch rims?
> *


I WOULD SHORTEN THE REAR END MYSELF


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 5 2009, 01:22 PM~13488895
> *NICE INSERTS!!!!!!!!!!! ARE THEY AVAILABLE SOMEWHERE??? KAN I BUY A SET???
> *


PM sent along with pics of the clips.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Hey 67jiuced an D-Cheeze! Thanks! Will look at p 115 and will post pics.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:57 PM~13531305
> *Hey Hey 67jiuced an D-Cheeze!  Thanks! Will look at p 115 and will post pics.
> *


No prob.....You'll find we 67 owners stick together :biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Rich I'm Pm'n you my cell# so get at me tomorrow bro.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

i'll be taking the 67 out for a little cruise on sat. from West Covina to the Oxnard pier,one of our honary members " BOO " passed away on tues. nite and his last wish was to ride in my car so im carry his ashes all the way to Oxnard to spread his ashes in the sea, BOO was 14 yrs. old battling cancer for the majority of his life .never forgotten BOO T F F T.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 9 2009, 03:58 PM~13531319
> *No prob.....You'll find we 67 owners stick together :biggrin:
> *


To true !!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:08 PM~13533151
> *Hey Rich I'm Pm'n you my cell# so get at me tomorrow bro.
> *


Will do frank!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 9 2009, 09:01 PM~13533964
> *i'll be taking the 67 out for a little cruise on sat. from West Covina to the Oxnard pier,one of our honary members " BOO " passed away on tues. nite and his last wish was to ride in my car so im carry his ashes all the way to Oxnard to spread his ashes in the sea, BOO was 14 yrs. old battling cancer for the majority of his life .never forgotten BOO      T F F T.
> *


Rip for the little homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 9 2009, 10:01 PM~13533964
> *i'll be taking the 67 out for a little cruise on sat. from West Covina to the Oxnard pier,one of our honary members " BOO " passed away on tues. nite and his last wish was to ride in my car so im carry his ashes all the way to Oxnard to spread his ashes in the sea, BOO was 14 yrs. old battling cancer for the majority of his life .never forgotten BOO      T F F T.
> *


My deepest condolences...God bless and have a safe trip.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Well the I got the driveline in the shop today. It had a few dings but the guy said that it wasn't that bad atleast not enough to make it vibrate. He did notice that the rear u-joint was starting to come out on one side :0 :0 He thinks this is where the vibration was coming from, we'll find out tomorrow when I get it back from him in the morning hno: hno:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

4 THE SEVENZ


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 9 2009, 09:22 PM~13535055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

THANKS EZ RIDER FOR YOUR HELP AND INFO..........LETS GIVE IT UP TO DA 67............


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 10 2009, 03:24 AM~13536124
> *THANKS EZ RIDER FOR YOUR HELP AND INFO..........LETS GIVE IT UP TO DA 67............
> *


You are welcome....let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 9 2009, 10:22 PM~13535055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*RIGHT BACK AT CHA :biggrin: *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 9 2009, 09:01 PM~13533964
> *i'll be taking the 67 out for a little cruise on sat. from West Covina to the Oxnard pier,one of our honary members " BOO " passed away on tues. nite and his last wish was to ride in my car so im carry his ashes all the way to Oxnard to spread his ashes in the sea, BOO was 14 yrs. old battling cancer for the majority of his life .never forgotten BOO      T F F T.
> *


 :angel: CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILY FROM THE ENTIRE ISLANDERS C.C. - ONE LOVE :angel:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 10 2009, 09:37 AM~13537791
> *RIGHT BACK AT CHA :biggrin:
> 
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 9 2009, 10:11 PM~13534930
> *Well the I got the driveline in the shop today. It had a few dings but the guy said that it wasn't  that bad atleast not enough to make it vibrate. He did notice that the rear u-joint was starting to come out on one side :0  :0 He thinks this is where the vibration was coming from, we'll find out tomorrow when I get it back from him in the morning hno:  hno:
> *


Installed the driveline back in today and my shit's floating now :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Now I can take it on the freeway and out town now :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 10 2009, 09:16 PM~13543996
> *Installed the driveline back in today and my shit's floating now :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Now I can take it on the freeway and out town now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 11 2009, 10:10 AM~13546424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BIG ON THE VYNIL ...BUT THAT FUCKERS CLEANNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 11 2009, 11:11 AM~13546428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Damn I had to do a double take for a minute there :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Has anyone here bought one of those knock off tools that THE ONE is selling? If so how do you like it? Im thinking of getting one. Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> PM Sent


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> > PM Sent
> 
> 
> PM sent back


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Fellow 67 enthusiasts...I've sold my car :tears: . I still have several body parts avail along with windows and suspension parts, disc brakes and some accessories. PM me with requests. I hate to have to say this  but I prefer to have items picked up. Recent inquiries to ship big items have resulted in outragously high costs. In one case, three times what the item was being sold for. I hope you will understand.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 12 2009, 01:36 PM~13553484
> *Fellow 67 enthusiasts...I've sold my car   . I still have several body parts avail along with windows and suspension parts, disc brakes and some accessories. PM me with requests. I hate to have to say this    but I prefer to have items picked up. Recent inquiries to ship big items have resulted in outragously high costs. In one case, three times what the item was being sold for.  I hope you will understand.
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

TTT for the Six-Seven community


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 12 2009, 12:45 PM~13553915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 12 2009, 11:36 AM~13553484
> *Fellow 67 enthusiasts...I've sold my car  :tears: . I still have several body parts avail along with windows and suspension parts, disc brakes and some accessories. PM me with requests. I hate to have to say this    but I prefer to have items picked up. Recent inquiries to ship big items have resulted in outragously high costs. In one case, three times what the item was being sold for.  I hope you will understand.
> *



Im looking for the side trims and molding homie and If possible the engine harness let me now wut you got bro


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Apr 12 2009, 10:35 PM~13557893
> *Im looking for the side trims and molding homie and If possible the engine harness let me now wut you got bro
> *



PM sent...I do have the trim and engine harness. Check out the PM I sent you.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 10 2009, 08:37 AM~13537791
> *RIGHT BACK AT CHA :biggrin:
> 
> *


right back at you


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

AT THE CITY PARK ON EASTER SUNDAY


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

If anyone is interested in a 67 Caprice back bumper....3 piece. Good shape needs to be rechromed. Pm me thanks uffin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 13 2009, 01:45 PM~13561087
> *right back at you
> 
> 
> ...


At both of you :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 13 2009, 01:00 PM~13562351
> *At both of you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where are all the 67 impalas at


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 13 2009, 03:40 PM~13563866
> *where are all the 67 impalas at
> *


Right here!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 13 2009, 02:00 PM~13562351
> *At both of you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: TO ALL OF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 12 2009, 10:16 PM~13557723
> *TTT for the Six-Seven community
> *


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 13 2009, 11:43 AM~13561070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiice!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 13 2009, 03:49 PM~13563963
> *:biggrin: TA ALL OF YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Heres some from this weekend :biggrin: *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 13 2009, 05:08 PM~13564167
> *Heres some from this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AT LEAST YOUR ACTIVE MINES STILL AT THE SHOP  AND PROBABLY GONNA BE ON HOUSE ARREST TOO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 13 2009, 04:13 PM~13564203
> *AT LEAST YOUR ACTIVE MINES STILL AT THE SHOP   AND PROBABLY GONNA BE ON HOUSE ARREST TOO
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah bro it was good to get it out of the garage this weekend and get under the sun  Gonna do more of the same this weekend now that I can drive it at regular speed w/o vibrating all over the place :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 13 2009, 05:16 PM~13564233
> *:biggrin: Yeah bro it was good to get it out of the garage this weekend and get under the sun  Gonna do more of the same this weekend now that I can drive it at regular speed w/o vibrating all over the place :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SHOW OFF :biggrin: HAVE FUN DOGGIE ENJOY THE SUMMER WITH IT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 13 2009, 03:08 PM~13564167
> *Heres some from this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good frank :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

7 UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 13 2009, 11:43 AM~13561070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE HOMIE....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 13 2009, 05:23 PM~13564315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH CANT SHOW THAT RIGHT NOW BUT MAYBE NEXT YEAR I WILL :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 13 2009, 04:23 PM~13564315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Why you got to go there!!! :angry: Nah Homie looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 13 2009, 04:23 PM~13564315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now your just showing off!!! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 13 2009, 04:22 PM~13564312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will, Hopefully it will get painted this winter :h5:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 13 2009, 05:28 PM~13564353
> *:0  :0 Why you got to go there!!! :angry: Nah Homie looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE SEVENZ HOMIES.... YOU KNOW HOW WE DO....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 13 2009, 04:31 PM~13564389
> *JUST  PUTTIN  IT  DOWN  FOR  THE  SEVENZ  HOMIES....  YOU  KNOW  HOW  WE  DO....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 13 2009, 05:24 PM~13564329
> *OUCH CANT SHOW THAT RIGHT NOW BUT MAYBE NEXT YEAR I WILL :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BRO
> *



PM Sent.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 13 2009, 05:34 PM~13564414
> *PM Sent.
> *


GOT YOU


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 13 2009, 09:43 AM~13561070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car is tight!!

can you post a larger version of this picture?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 13 2009, 07:24 PM~13564327
> *VERY NICE HOMIE....
> *


Thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 13 2009, 08:34 PM~13564924
> *car is tight!!
> 
> can you post a larger version of this picture?
> *


Thanks, Ill take another pic of her in the am.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Keep this to the top


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

just picked this up yesterday.spent all day today cleaning and staring at it. was looking for a 63-64 forever and came up on the 67 and fell in love...has under dash ac with a 327. only thing missing is the rear passenger side quarter molding and wheel well modling. doesnt even have the holes for the moldings. so i am guessing that side had some damage as some point. you couldnt even tell though. so i guess i will be doing some drilling to get that molding in. any body ever have this problem?
color is a copper with gold flake.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 13 2009, 10:45 PM~13566279
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Apr 14 2009, 02:26 AM~13570025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Caprice :biggrin: I'll trade you 2 cherry eyebrow mouldings and the rear 1/4 moulding you need for them Hubcaps  never mind :uh: your mouldings are different in the back and sides  I do have some good eyebrows though


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, 209impala

What's up Frank :thumbsup: Good morning bro.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 13 2009, 08:34 PM~13564924
> *car is tight!!
> 
> can you post a larger version of this picture?
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 14 2009, 11:11 AM~13572182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY NICE BRO


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 14 2009, 05:22 AM~13570447
> *Nice Caprice :biggrin: I'll trade you 2 cherry eyebrow mouldings and the rear 1/4 moulding you need for them Hubcaps  never mind :uh: your mouldings  are different in the back and sides  I do have some good eyebrows though
> *



ya i lost one of the hubcaps driving it from sacramento. tried to go back and look for it with no luck. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Apr 14 2009, 11:45 AM~13573075
> *ya i lost one of the hubcaps driving it from sacramento. tried to go back and look for it with no luck. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I going to Chicano park in a couple of weeks so I could've took them with me and did a swap


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

so who do i talk to on the forums about wires? i have been searcing the forums and came out with king of wires and a couple of other names. anyone have any expeirance with any of the guys on here selling?


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

i am actually in lodi (northern cali) chilling with the in-laws... debating if i should drive it to san diego or post it up and park it ....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Apr 14 2009, 11:49 AM~13573117
> *so who do i talk to on the forums about wires? i have been searcing the forums and came out with king of wires and a couple of other names. anyone have any expeirance with any of the guys on here selling?
> *


 :biggrin: good luck with the wires - d-cheeze has the hook up on tires :biggrin:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

good looking out.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

here is some more pics...


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Apr 14 2009, 12:07 PM~13573375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. My dad might have that molding and I know someone who has bucket seats and possibly console. Pm me if interested :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Apr 14 2009, 11:51 AM~13573149
> *i am actually in lodi (northern cali) chilling with the in-laws...  debating if i should drive it to san diego or post it up and park it ....
> *


DUDE I'M RIGHT BELOW YOU IN STOCKTON :biggrin:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah i dont really know my way around out here. i know i had to drive through stockton to get here though. i might end up staying out here to go to wyotech though...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Apr 14 2009, 12:32 PM~13573611
> *yeah i dont really know my way around out here. i know i had to drive through stockton to get here though. i might end up staying out here to go to wyotech though...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

drove my rag to work today :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 14 2009, 12:17 PM~13573491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: man....i love that 67 caprice :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*ONE LOVE to the "67" riders *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2009, 01:16 PM~13572231
> *REALLY NICE BRO
> *


Thanks homie. Hows your paint work coming?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 14 2009, 02:21 PM~13574107
> *Thanks homie. Hows your paint work coming?
> *


STILL THE SAME


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2009, 05:06 PM~13574565
> *STILL THE SAME
> *


Im hoping to have some new paint on mine soon. :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 14 2009, 03:06 PM~13574565
> *STILL THE SAME
> *



No te dejes, homie. :angry: You got to stay on them dudes. If not, your car will just sit there for days then weeks then months. When they finallly get ready to start on your car, they will call you and say that you will need to find parts because they are missing from your car. I've seen it many a time and that is no joke. You have to give them a time frame and if they don't come through, take you car somewhere else.
Just my two cents, homie.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> No te dejes, homie. :angry: You got to stay on them dudes. If not, your car will just sit there for days then weeks then months. When they finallly get ready to start on your car, they will call you and say that you will need to find parts because they are missing from your car. I've seen it many a time and that is no joke. You have to give them a time frame and if they don't come through, take you car somewhere else.
> Just my two cents, homie.
> [/quote
> :thumbsdown: That sucks


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Apr 14 2009, 02:26 AM~13570025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


about time someone picked up this ride. he had it for sale for about a year.... i tried to trade him my big body for it last year but he didnt go for it :biggrin:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

ya i traded him a lexus is300.. . met him that day to look at it and we traded right then and there.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 14 2009, 02:20 PM~13574725
> *No te dejes, homie.  :angry: You got to stay on them dudes. If not, your car will just sit there for days then weeks then months. When they finallly get ready to start on your car, they will call you and say that you will need to find parts because they are missing from your car. I've seen it many a time and that is no joke. You have to give them a time frame and if they don't come through, take you car somewhere else.
> Just my two cents, homie.
> *



that's so true homie your car ends up with more dents than when it came in with :angry:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Question for yall....How are you running your hydro set up in the rear? Coil over or no? Thanks.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 15 2009, 06:21 AM~13581638
> *Question for yall....How are you running your hydro set up in the rear? Coil over or no? Thanks.
> *


I've had both and currently on the Fastback i have a conventional set up. I prefer the coil over to conv. it safer IMO cause theres no way to lose your spring. I did however break the weld on a powerball before that caused me to lose the spring but I think that was a fluke  Coil over is the way to go especially on a vert because it drops the stroke down lower in your cutout so it dont hit your top


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 14 2009, 03:20 PM~13574725
> *No te dejes, homie.  :angry: You got to stay on them dudes. If not, your car will just sit there for days then weeks then months. When they finallly get ready to start on your car, they will call you and say that you will need to find parts because they are missing from your car. I've seen it many a time and that is no joke. You have to give them a time frame and if they don't come through, take you car somewhere else.
> Just my two cents, homie.
> *


IM GOING TO TALK TO THEM TODAY  YOUR RIGHT THOU IF I HAVE TO ILL TAKE IT SOMEWHERE ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 15 2009, 03:36 PM~13584449
> *I've had both and currently on the Fastback i have a conventional set up. I prefer the coil over to conv. it safer IMO cause theres no way to lose your spring. I did however break the weld on a powerball before that caused me to lose the spring but I think that was a fluke  Coil over is the way to go especially on a vert because it drops the stroke down lower in your cutout so it dont hit your top
> *


Yeh I think Im going to the coil over set up. Thats what I ran in my 67 hardtop with 12" cylinders and power balls. Anyone know if 12"s or even 14"s will work in a 67 vert?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 14 2009, 09:11 AM~13572182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :thumbsup: 

cars' clean as f*ck!!


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 14 2009, 01:11 PM~13572182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks good .What size wheels are you running and what is the tire size. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

14"s 175/75/14


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 15 2009, 07:54 PM~13587084
> *thanks  :thumbsup:
> 
> cars' clean as f*ck!!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 15 2009, 09:20 PM~13587844
> *14"s    175/75/14
> *


cool thanks .I have always ran 13s on my 63 and 64s that i have bult before and with this one i was not sure.I also have 4 wheel disc so i thought 14 would be it but was not sure .Well know i know .thanks for the help.will post pics soon with some 14s on it .


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 15 2009, 09:24 PM~13587874
> *cool thanks  .I have always ran 13s on my 63 and 64s that i have bult before and with this one i was not sure.I also have 4 wheel disc so i thought 14 would be it but was not sure .Well know i know .thanks for the help.will post pics soon with some 14s on it .
> *


Im sure you can get away with 13"s but these cars are BIG. I roll 14"s but 13"s look good too. To each his own I guess :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 15 2009, 09:26 PM~13587890
> *Im sure you can get away with 13"s but these cars are BIG. I roll 14"s but 13"s look good too. To each his own I guess :biggrin:
> *


ya i think 14s will be better.and 13 or 14 thay still look good..thanks for the help


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 15 2009, 06:28 PM~13587904
> *ya i think 14s will be better.and 13 or 14 thay still look good..thanks for the help
> *


 13"s homie just took my 67 for an 2hr drive on the freeway going 70mph non stop no problem i have alway roll 13's where ever i go :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 15 2009, 07:44 PM~13588049
> *13"s homie just took my 67 for an 2hr drive on the freeway going 70mph non stop no problem i have alway roll 13's where ever i go :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin: TOOK HER TO PALMDALE ALREADY ON 13s :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 15 2009, 09:44 PM~13588049
> *13"s homie just took my 67 for an 2hr drive on the freeway going 70mph non stop no problem i have alway roll 13's where ever i go :biggrin:
> *


i have a 13 in my garage so i am going to try it this weekend to see if thay will clear over my brakes.that is the only thing i am not sure on.but thanks guys for the info.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Wheres all my 67 family at today???


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 16 2009, 12:46 PM~13594939
> *Wheres all my 67 family at today???
> *


We are all at work! :wave:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 16 2009, 04:04 PM~13595623
> *We are all at work! :wave:
> *


Not me :biggrin: Got the day off and for once got a chance to work on my ride!!!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 16 2009, 11:46 AM~13594939
> *Wheres all my 67 family at today???
> *


 :biggrin: at work taking it easy. off tomorrow until tuesday :h5: then monday is 420 :420: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Just a quick update...I just sold the inner fender wells and radiator core supprt. Tomorrow the rest of the front clip goes.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 16 2009, 06:45 PM~13597491
> *Just a quick update...I just sold the inner fender wells and radiator core supprt. Tomorrow the rest of the front clip goes.
> *


Dayum, I wish I had some good sh*t to sell :angry:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

quick pole...???

im cleaning up the engine bay, geting pretty close to slapping my engine in...


should i: 

*shave the firewall

or

chance that old ass a/c pump to work*

its not gonna be a daily, i would like it to be...but i'll se how she runs first...!!! 

lets put it this way, if i want to just jump in & roll, i would like it to...!!!

i don't mind just rolling the windows down n rolling, shit i do that with my lincoln now, and it HAS a/c...!!! 

let me know whzat you guys think...!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 16 2009, 08:11 PM~13598469
> *quick pole...???
> 
> im cleaning up the engine bay, geting pretty close to slapping my engine in...
> ...


A shaved wall does look clean. Depends on how comfortable you want to be and how much you will be in it. My vote would be shave it :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 16 2009, 06:11 PM~13598469
> *quick pole...???
> im cleaning up the engine bay, geting pretty close to slapping my engine in...
> should i:
> ...


If you want to keep is somewhat traditional, save the AC. If you want to make it a little custom, shave the firewall....but don't just shave it, box it and make it nice, clean and smooth. Sort of a like what this gentleman has done:









......clean and smooth. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 16 2009, 12:04 PM~13595623
> *We are all at work! :wave:
> *


x10.5 hours day :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 16 2009, 12:16 PM~13595777
> *Not me :biggrin:  Got the day off and for once got a chance to work on my ride!!!!! *


pics or it didnt happen :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 17 2009, 12:55 AM~13602562
> *pics or it didnt happen  :0
> *


lol... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 17 2009, 01:55 AM~13602562
> *pics or it didnt happen  :0
> *


I pulled the pumps and all the paneling out of the trunk....What a mess under there :uh: 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=34qv7ed&s=5


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Im moving the solonoids this afternoon to where I can get to them if need be. They were covered by the panels on the side.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 17 2009, 08:50 AM~13604464
> *Im moving the solonoids this afternoon to where I can get to them if need be. They were covered by the panels on the side.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 17 2009, 12:10 PM~13605076
> *:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


Its all cleaned up now. There was sh*t everywhere in that trunk. Ill try to get the after pics today.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 17 2009, 10:12 AM~13605096
> *Its all cleaned up now. There was sh*t everywhere in that trunk. Ill try to get the after pics today.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Front clip, grille and corner lamps are pending sale along with near mint black door panels.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 17 2009, 09:11 AM~13605078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: cool mon :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 17 2009, 02:42 PM~13607565
> *SOLD-SOLD-SOLD----LH fender, hood, grill, corner lamps, bumper filler, bumper bracket, door panels, speedminder dash cluster and skirts sold today.
> 
> Still have RH fender, bumpers, stock dash cluster, misc suspension parts, 12-bolt rear end and frame for sale.
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Quiet in here this weekend....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 18 2009, 04:52 PM~13617079
> *Quiet in here this weekend....
> *


X2


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 18 2009, 05:52 PM~13617079
> *Quiet in here this weekend....
> *


Thats what happens when "EL SOL" shines :biggrin: Everyone's out cruising


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

whats up my 67 familia. will post pixs as soon as i find out how .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Apr 19 2009, 03:04 PM~13622242
> *whats up my 67 familia. will post pixs as soon as i find out how .
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

>


[/quote]
Fuckin Bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Fuckin Bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin: WHATS UP MY 67 FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Does anyone have any pics of upper a arms molded. Im lookin at mine and getting tired of scratching my head on figuring out how it would look the best. These 67 uppers are odd shaped. thanks


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 20 2009, 06:46 PM~13635397
> *Does anyone have any pics of upper a arms molded. Im lookin at mine and getting tired of scratching my head on figuring out how it would look the best. These 67 uppers are odd shaped. thanks
> *


x2


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats up my 67 riders :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 20 2009, 10:24 PM~13638638
> *Whats up my 67 riders :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

>


[/quote]
so thats what my car would look like lifted :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 20 2009, 10:24 PM~13638638
> *Whats up my 67 riders :biggrin:
> 
> *


good lookin car you got there frank . 
lets see some pics with them stocks on all layed out :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

X2


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

so thats what my car would look like lifted :biggrin:
[/quote]
DO IT!...... DO IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Apr 20 2009, 08:01 PM~13636507
> *x2
> *


Hey was up I'am getting ready to molde my up a-arms will post a pic as i go along


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 20 2009, 09:46 PM~13635397
> *Does anyone have any pics of upper a arms molded. Im lookin at mine and getting tired of scratching my head on figuring out how it would look the best. These 67 uppers are odd shaped. thanks
> *


Mine arent molded but they are fairly smooth. 1" extention


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice ride right here do a little somthing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 10:23 AM~13642146
> *Mine arent molded but they are fairly smooth. 1" extention
> 
> 
> ...


MYa-arms are extented at the ball joint 1" so the don;t look like they are force out like the hoppers and it dose good the ones i'am going to extent are 1" at the middle but renfore on the in side up and down so they dont bend I will ba at the san sanburndion if i spelled right


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

If I ever redo mine I think Ill go 1.5". 1" doesnt do a whole lot for 67s for 
some reason.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 11:58 AM~13642484
> *If I ever redo mine I think Ill go 1.5". 1" doesnt do a whole lot for 67s for
> some reason.
> *


thats what i got :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2009, 03:31 PM~13643462
> *thats what i got :biggrin:
> *


Show off :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 01:57 PM~13643718
> *Show off :biggrin:
> *


PICS HERE YOU GO


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2009, 04:02 PM~13643790
> *PICS HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


You got any pics of the a-arm up close? I love the way that looks :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> so thats what my car would look like lifted :biggrin:


DO IT!...... DO IT!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
nah .......og on this one


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 10:58 AM~13642484
> *If I ever redo mine I think Ill go 1.5". 1" doesnt do a whole lot for 67s for
> some reason.
> *


I got 1" ext. and they are enough to fuck your tires up after a month of driving. Do you want more of a lean to your tires? if thats the case just crank the cam bolt on your lower arm all the way in that will lean em in more :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

When down they sit ok but locked up or close to it they lean in just a 
tad too much


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 02:05 PM~13643822
> *You got any pics of the a-arm up close? I love the way that looks :thumbsup:
> *


WHEN I GO TO THE PAINTERS ILL TAKE PICS


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 21 2009, 04:14 PM~13643907
> *WHEN I GO TO THE PAINTERS ILL TAKE PICS
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 21 2009, 02:09 PM~13643857
> *I got 1" ext. and they are enough to fuck your tires up after a month of driving. Do you want more of a lean to your tires? if thats the case just crank the cam bolt on your lower arm all the way in that will lean em in more :biggrin:
> *


I HAVENT HAD A PROBLEM WITH MINE AND I WAS EVERYWHERE WITH IT I JUST DONT DRIVE IT LAID CAUSE THEN THEY TUCK TOO MUCH :biggrin: STOCK HIGHT IM COOL ALL DAY.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 21 2009, 04:09 PM~13643857
> *I got 1" ext. and they are enough to fuck your tires up after a month of driving. Do you want more of a lean to your tires? if thats the case just crank the cam bolt on your lower arm all the way in that will lean em in more :biggrin:
> *


Do you ride with it mostly low? Or is it bad no matter how high your ride is?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 01:20 PM~13643989
> *Do you ride with it mostly low? Or is it bad no matter how high your ride is?
> *


The way it works is they lean out when lowered, but when you lift it up your wheels are supposed to straighten out, not Butterfly. That was the purpose of extending the arms. I think you need to crank those cam bolts a little to straighten out your wheels when you lock your car up.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 21 2009, 04:49 PM~13644269
> *The way it works is they lean out when lowered, but when you lift it up your wheels are supposed to straighten out, not Butterfly. That was the purpose of extending the arms. I think you need to crank those cam bolts a little to straighten out your wheels when you lock your car up.
> *


Ill look into that. They bow out just a little when lowered but when fully locked up still have that lean. Thats why I thought maybe another 1/2 inch would do the trick.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

0i have notice with 1'' ext ican ride lock up or down i ride on14'' 560;s and 520 no diffrence must get your car a line to the hieght that you are going to drive it at the make a little adjust ment to your rods in or out io hope that works for you.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have soem 65-68 chevy impala/caprice power window and vents with harness and switches for 550.00 pics on criagslist los angeles ca under auto parts or [email protected]


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

last time you see this car like this








this is what i am puting it it next


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 21 2009, 05:30 PM~13646176
> *last time you see this car like this
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO SEE IT LIKE THAT THIS WEEKEND  BUT SHE LOOKED REALLY GOOD BRO


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Apr 21 2009, 07:30 PM~13646176
> *last time you see this car like this
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 10:23 AM~13642146
> *Mine arent molded but they are fairly smooth. 1" extention
> 
> 
> ...


Man they look really good. I did mine 1 1/2" by the ears. i cut the lips off mine so i have to reinforce them.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 21 2009, 08:32 PM~13646770
> *Man they look really good. I did mine 1 1/2" by the ears. i cut the lips off mine so i have to reinforce them.
> *


Feel free to post pics homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 21 2009, 06:32 PM~13646770
> *Man they look really good. I did mine 1 1/2" by the ears. i cut the lips off mine so i have to reinforce them.
> *


x2 me too


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nothing fancy...just got the motor damn near ready to drop in....im shaving the fire wall for sure...!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

ok guys here is my 67 check it out and tell me what you think and what can i do to make it better


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 22 2009, 03:17 AM~13652404
> *ok guys here is my 67 check it out and tell me what you think and what can i do to make it better
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to do anything the bitch looks pimp.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 22 2009, 04:43 AM~13652556
> *You don't have to do anything the bitch looks pimp.
> *


 :biggrin: x1967 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 22 2009, 03:17 AM~13652404
> *ok guys here is my 67 check it out and tell me what you think and what can i do to make it better
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass already! dont need anything to make it better  :biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 22 2009, 09:21 AM~13653734
> *:biggrin: x1967 :biggrin:
> *


  TTT


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 22 2009, 04:17 AM~13652404
> *ok guys here is my 67 check it out and tell me what you think and what can i do to make it better
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass ride homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 22 2009, 03:17 AM~13652404
> *ok guys here is my 67 check it out and tell me what you think and what can i do to make it better
> 
> 
> ...


I think some skirts would make it look a lot nicer and lower.....  Just my opinion


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Get you some bumper guards homie


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

looks good nice color


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 22 2009, 03:17 AM~13652404
> *ok guys here is my 67 check it out and tell me what you think and what can i do to make it better
> 
> 
> ...


*Just drive it bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Arent you glad you decided to keep it :biggrin: *


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 22 2009, 08:28 PM~13661451
> *Just drive it bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Arent you glad you decided to keep it :biggrin:
> *


nice ride bro.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 22 2009, 08:21 AM~13653734
> *:biggrin: x1967 :biggrin:
> *




thanks homie


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Apr 22 2009, 08:45 PM~13661729
> *nice ride bro.
> *




thanks homie


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Apr 22 2009, 03:44 PM~13658305
> *I think some skirts would make it look a lot nicer and lower.....   Just my opinion
> *




have some already just need to short the rear end to make them fit lol and thank you homie


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Apr 22 2009, 08:45 PM~13661729
> *nice ride bro.
> *



thank you homie


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 22 2009, 04:43 AM~13652556
> *You don't have to do anything the bitch looks pimp.
> *



thank you homie


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

thank you to all of you now im going to work on makeing the motor chrome now thanks guys will post some pics later thanks agian to every one


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

ok this might sound like a dumb question does any one know how to keep the rear end stright with out shifting to the driver side when you lift it or should say lock it up on the rear so i can put my skirts on ??


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Apr 22 2009, 09:46 PM~13661752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love'n them blue spoke's bro It looks sharp :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

I HAVE A PAIR OF FRONT BUMPER GUARDS IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN GOOD CONDITION...ALSO HAVE ORIGINAL FRONT HOOD LIP MOLDING IN PRETTY GOOD SHAPE....ALSO AN SS GRILL EMBLEM...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 23 2009, 02:48 AM~13664078
> *I HAVE A PAIR OF FRONT BUMPER GUARDS IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN GOOD CONDITION...ALSO HAVE ORIGINAL FRONT HOOD LIP MOLDING IN PRETTY GOOD SHAPE....ALSO AN SS GRILL EMBLEM...
> 
> 
> ...


  pm sent


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Chewie, how much for the Chevrolet grill emblem shipped to 29907? Thanks


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 23 2009, 02:48 AM~13664078
> *I HAVE A PAIR OF FRONT BUMPER GUARDS IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN GOOD CONDITION...ALSO HAVE ORIGINAL FRONT HOOD LIP MOLDING IN PRETTY GOOD SHAPE....ALSO AN SS GRILL EMBLEM...
> 
> 
> ...



how much for this only need for mine thank you homie


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 23 2009, 01:39 AM~13664009
> *ok this might sound like a dumb question does any one know how to keep the rear end stright with out shifting to the driver side when you lift it or should say lock it up on the rear so i can put my skirts on ??
> *


I have found out you can run your skirts with og tires but the revers rims you can't lift your car pass the top of the rim, because the rearend push to the drivers side, working on making a wish bone like they do for the 62 to 65 impalas wiil take some time will lose the back support bar.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Apr 23 2009, 01:54 AM~13664027
> *Love'n them blue spoke's bro It looks sharp :biggrin:
> *



its the drums that are painted not the spokes i think lol


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Apr 23 2009, 01:54 AM~13664027
> *Love'n them blue spoke's bro It looks sharp :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks bro but the drums are powder coat and the rear end and up fenders gives it that look :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Apr 23 2009, 06:36 PM~13671211
> *I have found out you can run your skirts with og tires but the revers rims you can't lift your car pass the top of the rim, because the rearend push to the drivers side, working on making a wish bone like they do for the 62 to 65 impalas wiil take some time will lose the back support bar.
> *



well im going to short up the rear end so i was talking only about the fact it shift the right driver side but i hear that there is no wish bone for 67 reds are the ones that said there nothing for a 67 i dont know but my pres and me went to the junk yard and got some uppers of a chevy and we going to try to make it like a cutty 2 the the top and take the lower sway bar off see it that works maybe ill see what happends


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

hard to find bodyparts to also right? gm was supposed to make new sheetmetal but that was just a rumour maybe?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 24 2009, 12:47 AM~13674437
> *well im going to short up the rear end so i was talking only about the fact it shift the right driver side but i hear that there is no wish bone for 67 reds are the ones that said there nothing for a 67 i dont know but my pres and me went to the junk yard and got some uppers of a chevy and we going to try to make it like a cutty 2 the the top and take the lower sway bar off see it that works maybe ill see what happends
> *



Hit me up...I have a four link 12-bolt rear end for sale. OG off a 396 '67 Caprice. 562-201-1374


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Apr 23 2009, 06:47 PM~13671302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice ride THUDY...loving those blinds in the back too. VERY CLEAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: 67 RIDERS...onm y 67, i have the metal corner pieces on right now, will i need to change anything if i want to convert it to the running lights?, any modifications to the wiring? - just asking!!!! - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 24 2009, 08:34 AM~13676467
> *:biggrin: 67 RIDERS...onm y 67, i have the metal corner pieces on right now, will i need to change anything if i want to convert it to the running lights?, any modifications to the wiring? - just asking!!!! - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


they hv a harness for cars with the corner lights & a wire that hooks up to your light switch if u want to do it right..  the lights should come on with cruising lights & headlights on also


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 24 2009, 09:53 AM~13677172
> *they hv a harness for cars with the corner lights & a wire that hooks up to your light switch if u want to do it right..  the lights should come on with cruising lights & headlights on also
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: right on DEBO :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 24 2009, 09:53 AM~13677172
> *they hv a harness for cars with the corner lights & a wire that hooks up to your light switch if u want to do it right..  the lights should come on with cruising lights & headlights on also
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass vert :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 23 2009, 01:35 AM~13663999
> *have some already just need to short the rear end to make them fit lol and thank you homie
> *


Right on :biggrin: Its gunna set that car off bro once you put the skirts on


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Apr 23 2009, 07:42 PM~13671259
> *
> Thanks bro but the drums are powder coat and the rear end and up fenders gives it that look :biggrin:
> *


It looks clean - Great!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 24 2009, 10:53 AM~13677172
> *they hv a harness for cars with the corner lights & a wire that hooks up to your light switch if u want to do it right..  the lights should come on with cruising lights & headlights on also
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Here are a couple of pics of my uppers extended and molded. they are still a lil rough.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

oops hold on..tha shit didnt work


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE JUST DOWN HERE IN CLOUDY ASS S.D GETTING READY TO CHECK OUT CHICANO PARK DAY TOMORROW.  ANYONE ELSE COMING DOWN FOR THIS EVENT? :dunno:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13682712
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE JUST DOWN HERE IN CLOUDY ASS S.D GETTING READY TO CHECK OUT CHICANO PARK DAY TOMORROW.  ANYONE ELSE COMING DOWN FOR THIS EVENT? :dunno:
> *


I'll see u out there Frank, I'll be cruising around the park in the afternoon. Here's a pic from last year.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13683049
> *I'll see u out there Frank, I'll be cruising around the park in the afternoon. Here's a pic from last year.
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a call David


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

WIll someone post pics of there fron hydraulic cylinders so I know where to drill the holes.Ive only done installs on G bodies, and I dont want to mess it up...


----------



## fla-josh (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

my dads ride its gettin all redone will be back out this summer
1976








1996


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Apr 25 2009, 08:40 AM~13685590
> *my dads ride its gettin all redone will be back out this summer
> 1976
> 
> ...


OLD SKOOL right there!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Apr 25 2009, 04:40 PM~13685590
> *my dads ride its gettin all redone will be back out this summer
> 1976
> 
> ...


would be very very cool if he did it back like it was in '76.
lowrider blast from the past.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Apr 23 2009, 11:47 PM~13674437
> *well im going to short up the rear end so i was talking only about the fact it shift the right driver side but i hear that there is no wish bone for 67 reds are the ones that said there nothing for a 67 i dont know but my pres and me went to the junk yard and got some uppers of a chevy and we going to try to make it like a cutty 2 the the top and take the lower sway bar off see it that works maybe ill see what happends
> *


I hope that works hommie down here in phx trying to redo it like the six4 have to weld bracks to the upper frame and then to the rear end i think? we will see what happens


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 24 2009, 08:31 AM~13676424
> *:biggrin: nice ride THUDY...loving those blinds in the back too. VERY CLEAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

awe shit, i'm excited as hell man, i got my set of supremes for the 67...!!! the motor is damn near finished, i picked up a 350 4 speed to replace the powerglide (i roll on the highway a lot) i pulled all the a/c shit out, so i'm cleaning up the bay so shave the firewall...!!!


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 26 2009, 09:56 AM~13692760
> *awe shit, i'm excited as hell man, i got my set of supremes for the 67...!!!  the motor is damn near finished, i picked up a 350 4 speed to replace the powerglide (i roll on the highway a lot) i pulled all the a/c shit out, so i'm cleaning up the bay so shave the firewall...!!!
> 
> 
> ...



the 350 is only a 3 speed... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13683049
> *I'll see u out there Frank, I'll be cruising around the park in the afternoon. Here's a pic from last year.
> 
> 
> ...


Badass 67!! Clean as fuck!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: eh frank...any pics from the CHICANO PARK event???, any clean 67's??? - i know you got some pics somewhere!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 26 2009, 11:08 PM~13699274
> *:biggrin: eh frank...any pics from the CHICANO PARK event???, any clean 67's??? - i know you got some pics somewhere!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Heres a few I got  *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:01 AM~13699691
> *Heres a few I got
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice pics frank...did you get some of "OLDSKOOL67"???? looks like you and the members of IMPALAS had a good time!!! glad your back safe - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 27 2009, 12:05 AM~13699723
> *:biggrin: nice pics frank...did you get some of "OLDSKOOL67"???? looks like you and the members of IMPALAS had a good time!!! glad your back safe - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


Thats the one 7 I didnt get to take a pic of  He had a function w/ his daughters and couldnt attend the Park this year :angry: He did show up at the party though :biggrin: I'm still pissed that I didnt take any pics of his car while he was there :twak: :buttkick:  Oh by the way Thanks again Dave for the gas Pedal


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 24 2009, 05:46 PM~13680156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work homie


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 26 2009, 07:11 PM~13696482
> *Badass 67!! Clean as fuck!!  :0    :biggrin:
> *


Thank you!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 27 2009, 12:05 AM~13699723
> *:biggrin: nice pics frank...did you get some of "OLDSKOOL67"???? looks like you and the members of IMPALAS had a good time!!! glad your back safe - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


I didn't make it out to the park til late in the afternoon but me and Frank hooked up in the evening for some cold ones and carne asada with the Impalas from SD. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> I didn't make it out to the park til late in the afternoon but me and Frank hooked up in the evening for some cold ones and carne asada with the Impalas from SD. :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Let me know if anyone is interested in anything. I also have a clean trunk molding, complete set of Impala side moldings, clean hood bar and several other items.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 27 2009, 09:42 AM~13702076
> *Let me know if anyone is interested in anything. I also have a clean trunk molding, complete set of Impala side moldings, clean hood bar and several other items.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: que paso ez...did you ever have blinds for 67's???, just asking!!! money is looking right, so trying to get piece by piece - ya know what i mean - one love - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Apr 27 2009, 08:31 AM~13701357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 27 2009, 11:05 AM~13702382
> *:biggrin: que paso ez...did you ever have blinds for 67's???, just asking!!! money is looking right, so trying to get piece by piece - ya know what i mean - one love - big rasta :biggrin:
> *


Big Rasta...for a while there I had several sets of NOS Sanco blinds but they sold real quick, sorry. Anything else you may need, let me know. Take care my brother.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PIC FROM THIS WEEKENDS GET TOGETHER IN SAN JO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 AM~13702434
> *Big Rasta...for a while there I had several sets of NOS Sanco blinds but they sold real quick, sorry. Anything else you may need, let me know. Take care my brother.
> *


 :yes: :yes: HE DID :biggrin: EZ PM ME A PRICE ON THOSE SIDE MOULDINGS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 12:06 PM~13703153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BROTHA


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 AM~13702434
> *Big Rasta...for a while there I had several sets of NOS Sanco blinds but they sold real quick, sorry. Anything else you may need, let me know. Take care my brother.
> *


 :biggrin: it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 11:06 AM~13703153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looking nice d-cheeze!!!, eh bro'..did you go to low vintage show and to SAM'S??? - any pics :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 27 2009, 11:12 AM~13703802
> *:biggrin: looking nice d-cheeze!!!, eh bro'..did you go to low vintage show and to SAM'S??? - any pics :biggrin:
> *


I WENT TO LOW V ....THE PICS ARE IN THERE TOPIC OF EVENTS


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:16 PM~13703270
> *:yes:  :yes: HE DID :biggrin: EZ PM ME A PRICE ON THOSE SIDE MOULDINGS
> *



PM sent.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 12:06 PM~13703153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

all the rides are lookin good :nicoderm:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 27 2009, 06:19 AM~13700638
> *I didn't make it out to the park til late in the afternoon but me and Frank hooked up in the evening for some cold ones and carne asada with the Impalas from SD. :biggrin:
> *


what's up! good meeting you last weekend.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 27 2009, 04:01 AM~13700319
> *Nice work homie
> *


Thanks for the compliment homie


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Apr 26 2009, 03:41 PM~13693961
> *the 350 is only a 3 speed... :biggrin:
> *


OH WELL, IT CAME OUT OF A 77 CAPRICE WITH A 350 IN IT, SO I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE TRANNY... EITHER WAY, IT HAS MORE THAN 2 SPEEDS, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 27 2009, 03:45 PM~13706220
> *what's up! good meeting you last weekend.
> *


Yeh it was, I had a good time.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 27 2009, 06:50 PM~13706271
> *Thanks for the compliment homie
> *


No prob, just keep bringing us the pics :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 08:43 PM~13710121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 27 2009, 06:47 PM~13708095
> *OH WELL, IT CAME OUT OF A 77 CAPRICE WITH A 350 IN IT, SO I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE TRANNY... EITHER WAY, IT HAS MORE THAN 2 SPEEDS,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yah, the 2 speed powerglide is no fun at all.....


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 27 2009, 09:42 AM~13702076
> *Let me know if anyone is interested in anything. I also have a clean trunk molding, complete set of Impala side moldings, clean hood bar and several other items.
> 
> 
> ...


How's it going EZ ?.....PM me the price on the Multiplex ........


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a q; was it only the SS that came with the side trim and could you get a SS with bench seat and column shifter?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 28 2009, 01:02 AM~13712553
> *I have a q; was it only the SS that came with the side trim and could you get a SS with bench seat and column shifter?
> *


The SS came with rocker mouldings that ran along the bottom of the car. One long trim from the fender to the rear wheel well and on small on from the back of the rear wheel well to the end of the quarter panel. You could actually special order this model with a bench and column shift but it would be special order. I sold a power strato bench seat a while back to a guy who needed it because he was restoring an SS and the build sheet called for this seat. Just depended on how you ordered it. Hope I answered your question.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Apr 28 2009, 01:02 AM~13712552
> *How's it going EZ ?.....PM me the price on the Multiplex ........
> *



PM Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I moved my solenoids to a different spot in my trunk. Now when I try to raise the front it just clicks. The motor doesnt even spin. The rear is working like a champ. What is wrong with it? Oh, I tapped on the solenoids but no luck. Help me homies...I got to get this 67 on the road :angry:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 28 2009, 05:54 PM~13714388
> *I moved my solenoids to a different spot in my trunk. Now when I try to raise the front it just clicks. The motor doesnt even spin. The rear is working like a champ. What is wrong with it? Oh, I tapped on the solenoids but no luck. Help me homies...I got to get this 67 on the road :angry:
> *


could be a bad ground? all the wires hooked up?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Yup evrythings hooked up right. I too think its a ground issue. What sucks is that I have to take all the panels and sub-floor out to get into it. That means pumps and all have to come right back out :angry:  :angry: :angry:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Dayum...Over looked a nut and bolt on ONE of the solenoids.....I feel like a shmuck...anyway thanks for your help fellas, it was a ground problem afterall. Good to go now.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Just sold the front disc brake assembly, power vent regulators and the power bench seat trim.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 27 2009, 11:43 PM~13710121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any shots of the 67 in the back ground?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 28 2009, 01:17 PM~13717266
> *Dayum...Over looked a nut and bolt on ONE of the solenoids.....I feel like a shmuck...anyway thanks for your help fellas, it was a ground problem afterall. Good to go now.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 27 2009, 07:11 AM~13700604
> *Thank you!
> *



What's up Dave? PM sent


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, thats *exactly* how i'm doing my corner "fake" light...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Apr 28 2009, 12:02 AM~13712552
> *How's it going EZ ?.....PM me the price on the Multiplex ........
> *


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 11:06 AM~13703153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

67 ss console


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Apr 28 2009, 09:24 PM~13722296
> *67 ss console
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.SHADES_@Apr 28 2009, 11:24 PM~13722296
> *67 ss console
> 
> 
> ...


For sale? :0


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, im about to juice my 67, this is my very first lowrider and i want to know should i do 12inch cylinders in the rear or 14. But i want it to look dropped when i pancake it. Im going with a 2pump setup with 4 batteries. I just want to hear some different answers from people.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

You came to the right spot Layne


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Apr 29 2009, 09:53 AM~13728663
> *Hey everyone, im about to juice my 67, this is my very first lowrider and i want to know should i do 12inch cylinders in the rear or 14. But i want it to look dropped when i pancake it. Im going with a 2pump setup with 4 batteries. I just want to hear some different answers from people.
> *


 :biggrin: do you plan on welding a titanium plate underneath and dragging the bumper everywhere you go????? eh layne...did you get any skirts for the 67 yet?? - EZ is the man!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 29 2009, 01:03 PM~13730921
> *:biggrin: do you plan on welding a titanium plate underneath and dragging the bumper everywhere you go????? eh layne...did you get any skirts for the 67 yet?? - EZ is the man!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I dont know about welding a titanium plate underneath the car, im just trying to see if i should put 12s or 14s in the rear but still be able to have a good pancake.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 29 2009, 02:03 PM~13730921
> *:biggrin: do you plan on welding a titanium plate underneath and dragging the bumper everywhere you go????? eh layne...did you get any skirts for the 67 yet?? - EZ is the man!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for the props, Rasta...I just sold the last set of skirts I had complete with the refinished moldings. I'll keep an eye out for Layne.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Layne on my 67 hardtop I had 12s and it got up pretty good and layed low.. Im sure with 14s you could still get low


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Im runnin 12s. You could run 14s cut the power balls into the trailing arms and run super deeps. The only difference is going to be your lock up. With 14s ur rear end will twist a little more, thats when a wishbone comes into play.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Apr 25 2009, 08:40 AM~13685590
> *my dads ride its gettin all redone will be back out this summer
> 1976
> 
> ...


nice :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 29 2009, 08:12 PM~13735018
> *nice :0
> *


Que onda Saul :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Apr 29 2009, 09:53 AM~13728663
> *Hey everyone, im about to juice my 67, this is my very first lowrider and i want to know should i do 12inch cylinders in the rear or 14. But i want it to look dropped when i pancake it. Im going with a 2pump setup with 4 batteries. I just want to hear some different answers from people.
> *


Dude we talked about this a while back. If you run the power balls its like running a 2" bigger stroke so if do a 12" w/ a power ball its like running a 14" stroke. Bigger isnt always better in this case  and run the power balls instead of the strokes on top of the spring  Just my .02


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

sup eveybody...............


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 30 2009, 02:32 AM~13739611
> *  sup eveybody...............
> *


x2


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

my son enjoying the 67 as much as i do....


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

what's up


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

HEY EZ RIDER.........THANX FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH TIM..........I RECEIVED MY BUMPER GUARD CHROME METAL INSERTS TODAY........ :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 1 2009, 06:02 AM~13752105
> *HEY EZ RIDER.........THANX FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH TIM..........I RECEIVED MY BUMPER GUARD CHROME METAL INSERTS TODAY........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Lets see some pics homie...... :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 1 2009, 04:02 AM~13752105
> *HEY EZ RIDER.........THANX FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH TIM..........I RECEIVED MY BUMPER GUARD CHROME METAL INSERTS TODAY........ :biggrin:
> *



Anytime  I'm glad I was able to help


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

BEEN WORKING ON THE CAR A LITTLE THIS WEEK .i WENT WITH 14s


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Apr 30 2009, 07:42 PM~13748470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: eh eno213...nice caprice bro'...also the color is cool too. i always wanted a 67 caprice, but i settled for my fastback :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 1 2009, 06:52 AM~13752775
> *BEEN WORKING ON THE CAR A LITTLE THIS WEEK .i WENT WITH 14s
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 1 2009, 07:52 AM~13752775
> *BEEN WORKING ON THE CAR A LITTLE THIS WEEK .i WENT WITH 14s
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BETTER


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 1 2009, 07:28 AM~13753423
> *:biggrin: eh eno213...nice caprice bro'...also the color is cool too. i always wanted a 67 caprice, but i settled for my fastback :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro. i was really into 62 63 64 before, I even had a 62 when i was about 16. I was always into those cars untill i seen this caprice. man I fell in love with the body line and the fact that they are so hard to get parts for. its makes it more worth having it.. :biggrin: love your car though, respect rasta....


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2009, 12:45 PM~13754239
> *LOOKS BETTER
> *


THNAKS


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 1 2009, 09:55 AM~13754375
> *thanks bro. i was really into 62 63 64 before, I even had a 62 when i was about 16. I was always into those cars untill i seen this caprice. man I fell in love with the body line and the fact that they are so hard to get parts for. its makes it more worth having it.. :biggrin:  love your car though, respect rasta....
> *


 :biggrin: one love eno213...representing 1967's to the fullest :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 1 2009, 11:50 AM~13753584
> *TTT
> *


debo, did my boy Layne get with you on those arms?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 1 2009, 02:09 AM~13752113
> *:0  Lets see some pics homie...... :biggrin:
> *


no problem......ima try and post them later today...........man they look great.... :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:


> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 1 2009, 04:03 PM~13756323
> *no problem......ima try and post them later today...........man they look great.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 1 2009, 12:39 PM~13756018
> *debo, did my boy Layne get with you on those arms?
> *


yea i shipped them today..  thanks


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Apr 30 2009, 09:25 PM~13749883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro  If you need any help or questions you know we got some expierence in Caprice's :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

U GUYS READY FOR DA PICS.............BUMPER GUARD METAL INSERTS.....ALL CHROME.....WAT U GUYS THINK???:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 1 2009, 03:11 PM~13757008
> *U GUYS READY FOR DA PICS.............BUMPER GUARD METAL INSERTS.....ALL CHROME.....WAT U GUYS THINK???:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HOW MUCH????


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 1 2009, 02:14 PM~13757028
> *:0 HOW MUCH????
> *


x2


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 1 2009, 03:11 PM~13757008
> *U GUYS READY FOR DA PICS.............BUMPER GUARD METAL INSERTS.....ALL CHROME.....WAT U GUYS THINK???:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's the shit, homie. :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

ur really gonna like those inserts when their on the car , i love mine :nicoderm:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 1 2009, 12:53 PM~13756858
> *Looking good bro   If you need any help or questions you know we got some expierence in Caprice's :biggrin:
> *


good looking out bro. man i keep looking at your dads ride. pictures do it no justice. i was all cheesing :biggrin: when i was driving up your driveway all happy... not sure if i am goign to maike it to the 17th car show i might be heading out east to help some homeboys move some cars. ill keep you guys posted on what happens. big ruben and his caprice to the top :worship:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey what do you guys think of 67 impala door panels on a 67 caprice. big defference is the wood grain. Not going to do anything soon just keeping my options open trying to get some feed back. would have to do something with the wood on the dash to make everything mesh well. any ideas?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 1 2009, 06:53 PM~13759215
> *Hey what do you guys think of 67 impala door panels on a 67 caprice. big defference is the wood grain. Not going to do anything soon just keeping my options open trying to get some feed back. would have to do something with the wood on the dash to make everything mesh well. any ideas?
> *


If that's the way you want to go, I have some Impala AC dash trim. Let me know.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

do you have any pics? my car didnt come with factory ac but has the under dash ac. does that still matter with the dash trim?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 1 2009, 11:31 PM~13761616
> *do you have any pics? my car didnt come with factory ac but has the under dash ac. does that still matter with the dash trim?
> *


Only on the trim at far left side. The AC cars have the cut out for the vent and the non AC are squared off at the end. I'll shoot some pics today of what I have left and post them up.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Where are the rest of the pics??????? lets get back too it!


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

ok , thanks alot bro. hope all is well also on your side ez-rider...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 1 2009, 11:31 PM~13761616
> *do you have any pics? my car didnt come with factory ac but has the under dash ac. does that still matter with the dash trim?
> *



Here is what I have left...and it is for AC










You will also need to change the trim above the glove box door



















You will also need to change out the radio bezel










Let me know f you are interested.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 1 2009, 04:26 PM~13759028
> *ur really gonna like  those inserts when their on the car , i love mine :nicoderm:
> *


yea bro its a different look................ :biggrin: thanks.......


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

ill let you know. i need to figure out what i am going to do with mine....like that all black bezel though...thanks for the pics now to go look at mine and see what i can do...


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> Let me know if anyone is interested in anything. I also have a clean trunk molding, complete set of Impala side moldings, clean hood bar and several other items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 1 2009, 06:52 AM~13752775
> *BEEN WORKING ON THE CAR A LITTLE THIS WEEK .i WENT WITH 14s
> 
> 
> ...



wtf is this my car or yours homie lol


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks EZ for the Harness and for the tip on how to fuck with It :banghead: It was getting on my nerves :biggrin: but we got It. Here are some pics of my project 67


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 1 2009, 03:11 PM~13757008
> *U GUYS READY FOR DA PICS.............BUMPER GUARD METAL INSERTS.....ALL CHROME.....WAT U GUYS THINK???:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh dahm these are sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 1 2009, 05:50 PM~13759197
> *good looking out bro. man i keep looking at your dads ride. pictures do it no justice. i was all cheesing :biggrin:  when i was driving up your driveway all happy... not sure if i am goign to maike it to the 17th car show i might be heading out east to help some homeboys move some cars. ill keep you guys posted on what happens. big ruben and his caprice to the top :worship:
> *


Yea just let us know.....were also goin to the streetlow show in watsonville on May 30th!! Maybe you can make that one :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

cant wait... my 67 rag is almost in paint... body work is done and shes all primed up and ready :cheesy: should have finished painted pics around the end of next week  

before












as she sits now in primer


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@May 3 2009, 12:28 AM~13768938
> *cant wait... my 67 rag is almost in paint... body work is done and shes all primed up and ready  :cheesy: should have finished painted pics around the end of next week
> 
> before
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> > Let me know if anyone is interested in anything. I also have a clean trunk molding, complete set of Impala side moldings, clean hood bar and several other items.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> > Let me know if anyone is interested in anything. I also have a clean trunk molding, complete set of Impala side moldings, clean hood bar and several other items.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@May 2 2009, 11:59 PM~13768796
> *Thanks EZ for the Harness and for the tip on how to fuck with It  :banghead: It was getting on my nerves :biggrin: but we got It. Here are some pics of my project 67
> 
> 
> ...



Anytime and enjoy your ride.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 1 2009, 04:45 PM~13756776
> *yea i shipped them today..  thanks
> *


Cool.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

I just about p--ed on myself about a year ago when I ran across a 67 Caprice with seats rotted out, passenger windows smashed, ford rims bolted on (of course studs broken off to fit) - just plain abused! But it has some pretty good accessories. Got it for 1000 bills. Can`t wait to begin working on and giving "Betty" TLC.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@May 2 2009, 11:28 PM~13768938
> *cant wait... my 67 rag is almost in paint... body work is done and shes all primed up and ready  :cheesy: should have finished painted pics around the end of next week
> 
> before
> ...


what color you going to paint it


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 3 2009, 01:06 PM~13771304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I LOVE SEEING THIS CAR!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

still looking for the far rear lower body impala stainless steel trim, Passenger side (between rear bumper and wheel well)


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 5 2009, 11:14 AM~13791685
> *still looking for the far rear lower body impala stainless steel trim, Passenger side (between rear bumper and wheel well)
> *


 :thumbsup: ASK EZ...HE HAS EVERYTHING :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 5 2009, 12:14 PM~13791685
> *still looking for the far rear lower body impala stainless steel trim, Passenger side (between rear bumper and wheel well)
> *



Bro,
let me check again laer today. I do have a complete set already refinished and ready to install if you are interested. I'll shoot you a PM later today with an update.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, cool runnings

What's up Big Rasta  Hope all is well.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 5 2009, 11:30 AM~13791839
> *Bro,
> let me check again laer today. I do have a complete set already refinished and ready to install if you are interested. I'll shoot you a PM later today with an update.
> *


 :roflmao: damn ez...YOU da man - one love - rasta :roflmao:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 5 2009, 12:32 PM~13791849
> *:roflmao: damn ez...YOU da man - one love - rasta :roflmao:
> *



Just doin' my part to help our fellow seven enthusiasts :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 5 2009, 11:31 AM~13791847
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, cool runnings
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: everyhting is cool ez..just here at work, coming out from a stomach flu - this shit ain't no joke. hope all is well with you and the family - one love :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 5 2009, 11:32 AM~13791857
> *Just doin' my part to help our fellow seven enthusiasts :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and that's a FASHO :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2009, 06:15 PM~13782646
> *what color you going to paint it
> *


bermuda blue metallic, its a GM color that used to be on the 04-07 avalanches :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@May 5 2009, 12:56 PM~13792092
> *bermuda blue metallic, its a GM color that used to be on the 04-07 avalanches  :biggrin:
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WHAT UP 67 RYDERS ??????????????


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 5 2009, 01:28 PM~13793126
> *WHAT UP 67 RYDERS ??????????????
> *


 :biggrin: wassup d-cheeze...howz it uce - howz the 67 running???, still looking clean huh. i just had mine tuned-up this past saturday, runs like a champ - now i have to get my exhaust leak fixed - have to get it done next week :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm: 67's SUCK :biggrin:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

anybody on here know how to fix turn signals? my turn signals are not working so i opened up the column and found that the turn signal cam is ok but there was some spring and a nipple bolt thing that was just sitting there on the bottom of the column, not sure where they go to? any ideas. will take pics...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 5 2009, 03:14 PM~13793601
> *:nicoderm: 67's SUCK :biggrin:
> *



Now B...play nice....you know your seven is a real beauty :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 5 2009, 06:40 PM~13794481
> *anybody on here know how to fix turn signals? my turn signals are not working so i opened up the column and found that the turn signal cam is ok but there was some spring and a nipple bolt thing that was just sitting there on the bottom of the column, not sure where they go to? any ideas. will take pics...
> 
> 
> ...


I feel ya pain. Nothing in my column is hooked up. And Im not sure everything is there. Whatever my horn hooks up to is missing for sure( the wires are just haging behind the horn cap)


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 5 2009, 03:34 PM~13795000
> *I feel ya pain. Nothing in my column is hooked up. And Im not sure everything is there. Whatever my horn hooks up to is missing for sure( the wires are just haging behind the horn cap)
> *



i know man, i am headin from sacramento to san diego in two days and atleast want my turn signals to work. shit is going to be a nerve racking ride without them through L.A..but fuck it .... :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

well back to workn on da hardtop :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
HERES A LIL VID SORRY IF ITS 2 CLOSE CAMERA DIDNT WANA ZOOM OUT


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 5 2009, 02:28 PM~13793126
> *WHAT UP 67 RYDERS ??????????????
> *


WAS CRAKIN RICH....


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13798134
got some skirts for sale. any1 interested there in the vehicle parts forum.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 5 2009, 08:06 PM~13797365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Damn I bet everyone wishes they picked that car up now


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 5 2009, 12:30 PM~13791839
> *Bro,
> let me check again laer today. I do have a complete set already refinished and ready to install if you are interested. I'll shoot you a PM later today with an update.
> *



I have the drivers side door and the drivers side rear quarter.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 5 2009, 09:06 PM~13797365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 5 2009, 04:40 PM~13794481
> *anybody on here know how to fix turn signals? my turn signals are not working so i opened up the column and found that the turn signal cam is ok but there was some spring and a nipple bolt thing that was just sitting there on the bottom of the column, not sure where they go to? any ideas. will take pics...
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have one column left in my garage...I'll check it tomorrow to see if there is anything I can help you out with. I know that the turn signal switch is part of of the column harness. It is actually soldered right into the connector bridge. I know because another LIL member had a problem with the turn signal switch on his car and I sent him the harness. I'll let you know what I have and find.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

good looking out EZ...let me know ....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 6 2009, 05:04 AM~13800389
> *Nice garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 5 2009, 09:03 PM~13798182
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn I bet everyone wishes they picked that car up now
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 6 2009, 04:04 AM~13800389
> *Nice garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 6 2009, 04:04 AM~13800389
> *Nice garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



thats jr's garage from imperials lucky guy


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 5 2009, 05:29 PM~13795600
> *i know man, i am headin from sacramento to san diego in two days and atleast want my turn signals to work. shit is going to be a nerve racking ride without them through L.A..but fuck it .... :biggrin:
> *



lol rollin thrue LA nobody want to let you get over and without turn signals good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 6 2009, 02:02 PM~13803464
> *thats jr's garage from imperials lucky guy
> *


x2......very lucky


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 5 2009, 03:44 PM~13794527
> *Now B...play nice....you know your seven is a real beauty :biggrin:
> *



thanks for your kind words ez,but im thinking of tearing it down and redo it again it's been out since 05 damn that went fast


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@May 5 2009, 08:21 PM~13797555
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERES A LIL VID SORRY IF ITS 2 CLOSE CAMERA DIDNT WANA ZOOM OUT
> 
> *


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 6 2009, 04:04 AM~13800389
> *Nice garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn I would at least like to have a lift in my garage..if nothin else


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 6 2009, 06:04 AM~13800389
> *Nice garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :h5:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

ok guys new paint for my 67 just parttern out the roof of my car check it out and let me know what you guys think


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

nice work, love to see more 67 with patterns.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 7 2009, 05:25 AM~13812611
> *nice work, love to see more 67 with patterns.
> *



thanks bro yea me too


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 7 2009, 06:18 AM~13812584
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 5 2009, 08:30 PM~13791839
> *Bro,
> let me check again laer today. I do have a complete set already refinished and ready to install if you are interested. I'll shoot you a PM later today with an update.
> *


thanks bro, but i have a clean complete set ,,,except for that rear passenger peice :angry:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 7 2009, 01:25 PM~13816918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 7 2009, 04:53 AM~13812510
> *ok guys new paint  for my 67 just parttern out the roof of my car check it out and let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good like to see it in person .How about coming to Santa Barbara Ca for the Nite Life Car Show June 7.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

LUCKY THAT CARS ARE GETTING PAINTED  MINES STILL THE SAME :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@May 7 2009, 02:41 PM~13817729
> *Looks good like to see it in person .How about coming to Santa Barbara Ca for the Nite Life Car Show June 7.
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2009, 04:13 PM~13818693
> *LUCKY THAT CARS ARE GETTING PAINTED   MINES STILL THE SAME :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@May 7 2009, 01:41 PM~13817729
> *Looks good like to see it in person .How about coming to Santa Barbara Ca for the Nite Life Car Show June 7.
> *


come on down to our cruise nite on the 17th!!!!!!


u come to ours, we will go to yours!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 7 2009, 09:44 PM~13821277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: YOUR NOT NICE :angry: :biggrin: JUST CAUSE YOUR OUT THIER HUH? :biggrin: ITS OKAE GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT :biggrin: I JUST HOPE I DONT HAVE TO WAIT TOOOOOOOOOO LOOOOOOOONG :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2009, 03:13 PM~13818693
> *LUCKY THAT CARS ARE GETTING PAINTED   MINES STILL THE SAME :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


THAT SUX'S


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 8 2009, 08:47 AM~13825549
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: YOUR NOT NICE :angry:  :biggrin: JUST CAUSE YOUR OUT THIER HUH? :biggrin:  ITS OKAE GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT :biggrin: I JUST HOPE I DONT HAVE TO WAIT TOOOOOOOOOO LOOOOOOOONG :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: patience my bradah...patience :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2009, 07:13 PM~13818693
> *LUCKY THAT CARS ARE GETTING PAINTED   MINES STILL THE SAME :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Dayum :thumbsdown: You may have to put foot in that ass :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Put my front guards on...Got to get some inserts before I can put the rears on :angry:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 6 2009, 04:04 AM~13800389
> *Nice garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



every lowriding man's dream


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 8 2009, 09:28 AM~13825959
> *Put my front guards on...Got to get some inserts before I can put the rears on :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: front end looks nice 67juiced :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 8 2009, 03:36 PM~13827781
> *:biggrin: front end looks nice 67juiced :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. Its getting there.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+May 8 2009, 10:28 AM~13825959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i got patience :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 8 2009, 08:47 AM~13825549
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: YOUR NOT NICE :angry:  :biggrin: JUST CAUSE YOUR OUT THIER HUH? :biggrin:  ITS OKAE GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT :biggrin: I JUST HOPE I DONT HAVE TO WAIT TOOOOOOOOOO LOOOOOOOONG :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DID THEY ATLEAST TAKE THE LIGHT BULBS OUT YOUR BACK SEAT YET :biggrin: THAT WOULD BE WHAT SOME MIGHT CALL PROGRESS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@May 7 2009, 08:50 PM~13821367
> *come on down to our cruise nite on the 17th!!!!!!
> u come to ours, we will go to yours!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 8 2009, 06:35 PM~13829656
> *looks good brotha
> :biggrin: i got patience :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie....Any luck with the paint shop?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin: wassuppers evrybody.........67s all da way!!!!!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 9 2009, 11:25 AM~13835474
> *:biggrin: wassuppers evrybody.........67s all da way!!!!!!!
> *


@ work :angry:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

slapped some 13's on today


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2009, 08:50 PM~13839968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks way better!


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

lookin threw here is just makin me want to start my 67 project like yesterday


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2009, 08:50 PM~13839968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks nice rich....did you have to take the skirts off so the rims could fit???? - it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 10 2009, 06:50 AM~13842236
> *:biggrin: looks nice rich....did you have to take the skirts off so the rims could fit???? - it's all good :biggrin:
> *


yeah skirts came off ....but gimme a few months ....gonna shorten the rear end ....they will go back on


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait to get mine.....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 10 2009, 09:44 PM~13848215
> *yeah skirts came off ....but gimme a few months ....gonna shorten the rear end ....they will go back on
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Thinking about trading my 67 vert for a 63 vert......So if you know anyone interested please send them my way. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 11 2009, 03:19 PM~13854468
> *Thinking about trading my 67 vert for a 63 vert......So if you know anyone interested please send them my way. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: are you sure about dat juiced....i say keep the 67 and get the 63 too :biggrin: then you'll be rolling super tight :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 10 2009, 10:44 PM~13848215
> *yeah skirts came off ....but gimme a few months ....gonna shorten the rear end ....they will go back on
> *



Bro, I have a 10-bolt with new guts that needs to be put together and a complete 12-bolt for sale. A member on here said he was interested on the 12-bolt and should contact me this week to finalize deal, or not. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

whats up homies, i'm finally gonna start working on my 67 impala ss next month
i'll be posting up pics as put in work on my project

thanks ez for all the help with them hard to find parts homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@May 11 2009, 10:26 PM~13858504
> *whats up homies, i'm finally gonna start working on my 67 impala ss next month
> i'll be posting up pics as put in work on my project
> 
> ...


Anytime...just keep me posted on the progress...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 11 2009, 06:33 PM~13854592
> *:nono: are you sure about dat juiced....i say keep the 67 and get the 63 too :biggrin: then you'll be rolling super tight :biggrin:
> *


True, Im sure I'd kick myself in the ass if I got rid of the 67.....But those 63s are sweet. Your right, maybe one day I can have both :biggrin: Thats why I posted that in here, I NEEDED SOMEBODY TO SLAP SOME SENCE INTO ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 12 2009, 08:44 AM~13861740
> *True, Im sure I'd kick myself in the ass if I got rid of the 67.....But those 63s are sweet. Your right, maybe one day I can have both :biggrin:  Thats why I posted that in here, I NEEDED SOMEBODY TO SLAP SOME SENCE INTO ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: JUICED...KEEP THE 67 BRAH' - YES THE 63'S ARE TIGHT, DON'T GET ME WRONG, BUT 67'S HAVE A SLEEKER BODY STYLE. PLUS...HOW MANY DROP 67'S ARE OUT THERE??? - UH...NOT ALOT!!! - JUS MY 2 PENNIES - ONE LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 12 2009, 07:48 AM~13861778
> *:biggrin: JUICED...KEEP THE 67 BRAH' - YES THE 63'S ARE TIGHT, DON'T GET ME WRONG, BUT 67'S HAVE A SLEEKER BODY STYLE. PLUS...HOW MANY DROP 67'S ARE OUT THERE??? - UH...NOT ALOT!!! - JUS MY 2 PENNIES - ONE LOVE :biggrin:
> *


COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT BETTER


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 12 2009, 08:48 AM~13861778
> *:biggrin: JUICED...KEEP THE 67 BRAH' - YES THE 63'S ARE TIGHT, DON'T GET ME WRONG, BUT 67'S HAVE A SLEEKER BODY STYLE. PLUS...HOW MANY DROP 67'S ARE OUT THERE??? - UH...NOT ALOT!!! - JUS MY 2 PENNIES - ONE LOVE :biggrin:
> *


that is true 
67 drops are uffin: (smokin)


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2009, 08:50 PM~13839968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks just like my 67


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 12 2009, 11:48 AM~13861778
> *:biggrin: JUICED...KEEP THE 67 BRAH' - YES THE 63'S ARE TIGHT, DON'T GET ME WRONG, BUT 67'S HAVE A SLEEKER BODY STYLE. PLUS...HOW MANY DROP 67'S ARE OUT THERE??? - UH...NOT ALOT!!! - JUS MY 2 PENNIES - ONE LOVE :biggrin:
> *


You got a point.....I wonder how many verts were made?????????????


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 11 2009, 03:19 PM~13854468
> *Thinking about trading my 67 vert for a 63 vert......So if you know anyone interested please send them my way. :biggrin:
> *


You know I'm in the same prediciment right now  My uncle want to trade me his 65 rag for my Fastback  I'm on the fence over this one myself :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 12 2009, 12:19 PM~13863940
> *You know I'm in the same prediciment right now  My uncle want to trade me his 65 rag for my Fastback  I'm on the fence over this one myself :dunno:
> *


 :nono: FRANK....don't do it bro', just like i told JUICED - you don't see alot of 67's out there. there's a boat load of 65's out there, you see them everywhere. <span style='colorrange'>KEEP THE FASTBACK - 1967'S TO THE TOP [/b]- again...just my 2 pennies :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 12 2009, 04:35 PM~13864582
> *:nono: FRANK....don't do it bro', just like i told JUICED - you don't see alot of 67's out there. there's a boat load of 65's out there, you see them everywhere. <span style='colorrange'>KEEP THE FASTBACK - 1967'S TO THE TOP *- again...just my 2 pennies :biggrin:
> [/b]


You are right about the lack of 67s out there....But at the same time a rag is nice. Find a 67 rag to trade with :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WHAT IT DO HOMIES, TODAY WAS THE FIRST DAY THAT I WORKED ON MY CAR SINCE 2005 HERES SOME PICS ILL TAKE MORE NEXT TIME WHEN I PUT IN MY ENGINE AND TRANS


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

img]http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k315/pillin_01/IMG_1604.jpg[/img]


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

[/quote]











NEW TRUNK LID I GOT FROM EZ RIDER NO RUST SOLID, THANKS HOMIE


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 11 2009, 02:20 PM~13854478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 6 2009, 03:04 AM~13800389
> *Nice garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+May 11 2009, 05:20 PM~13854478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only differance i see is your missing the corner light & vent breezy's...!!! pretty close though...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

>





>












NEW TRUNK LID I GOT FROM EZ RIDER NO RUST SOLID, THANKS HOMIE








[/quote]

Anytime.....that's one old school diamond tuck interior. That must have been riding on some Tru's or Cragars in it's hay day.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

as someone told me, its just a car, if you want one another ine down the road you can try to find one and do it up, but fuck that lol. im about to trade my 60 that ive had for almost 7 years for a 67 drop. its gonna be hard, but fuck it, time for a change :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 12 2009, 12:19 PM~13863940
> *You know I'm in the same prediciment right now  My uncle want to trade me his 65 rag for my Fastback  I'm on the fence over this one myself :dunno:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 12 2009, 11:19 AM~13863940
> *You know I'm in the same prediciment right now  My uncle want to trade me his 65 rag for my Fastback  I'm on the fence over this one myself :dunno:
> *


dont do it :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 12 2009, 09:20 AM~13862643
> *looks just like my 67
> 
> 
> ...


just add bumper guards and caprice lights .....exact match :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+May 12 2009, 10:48 AM~13861778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 12 2009, 10:08 PM~13870022
> *as someone told me, its just a car, if you want one another ine down the road you can try to find one and do it up, but fuck that lol. im about to trade my 60 that ive had for almost 7 years for a 67 drop. its gonna be hard, but fuck it, time for a change  :cheesy:
> *


67 drop.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

>












NEW TRUNK LID I GOT FROM EZ RIDER NO RUST SOLID, THANKS HOMIE








[/quote]
you keeping the old school flavour? :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 12 2009, 10:43 PM~13870439
> *just add bumper guards and caprice lights .....exact match  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: nice looking avitar d-cheeze :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@May 13 2009, 02:00 AM~13871330
> *67 drop.... :thumbsup:
> *











A DROP TOP & A HARDTOP :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 13 2009, 07:08 AM~13872439
> *:biggrin: nice looking avitar d-cheeze :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 13 2009, 09:24 AM~13872909
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: eh techniques...howz the 67 running. i heard you plan on tearing the ride down and starting over again!!! - good luck on the ride bro' :wave:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 13 2009, 10:55 AM~13873721
> *:wave: eh techniques...howz the 67 running. i heard you plan on tearing the ride down and starting over again!!! - good luck on the ride bro' :wave:
> *



yea im drawing up the blueprints now it's needs a change eveyone is telling me just leave it ,but see wut happens


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 13 2009, 01:06 PM~13875362
> *yea im drawing up the blueprints now it's needs a change eveyone is telling me just leave it ,but see wut happens
> *


I say leave it .....just build another if you got the itch


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T t t


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 13 2009, 02:22 PM~13875554
> *I say leave it .....just build another if you got the itch
> *


 :biggrin: x1967 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 13 2009, 02:06 PM~13875362
> *yea im drawing up the blueprints now it's needs a change eveyone is telling me just leave it ,but see wut happens
> *


He could've had the matching wagon but he didnt want to deal  Pss Benny I didnt want to tell everyone but I got another one and it'll go cheap :biggrin: LMK if you want to make a twin to Black Magic , but "The Wagon" :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 12 2009, 10:08 PM~13870022
> *as someone told me, its just a car, if you want one another ine down the road you can try to find one and do it up, but fuck that lol. im about to trade my 60 that ive had for almost 7 years for a 67 drop. its gonna be hard, but fuck it, time for a change  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 13 2009, 09:47 AM~13873145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

WELL GUYS I GOT MY CAR PINT STRIPE CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 14 2009, 12:53 AM~13881499
> *WELL GUYS I GOT MY CAR PINT STRIPE CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks niceeee :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@May 13 2009, 11:14 PM~13881756
> *damn that looks niceeee :thumbsup:
> *




THANKS BRO


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 13 2009, 11:53 PM~13881499
> *WELL GUYS I GOT MY CAR PINT STRIPE CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...



Se Ve Chingon Carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

KEEP ALL 67s UNITED  WILL POST UPDATES ON MY CAR SOON.....
MAN I LOVE THESE BUMPER GUARD INSERTS................


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 13 2009, 11:53 PM~13881499
> *WELL GUYS I GOT MY CAR PINT STRIPE CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 14 2009, 06:24 AM~13882570
> *  KEEP ALL 67s UNITED   WILL POST UPDATES ON MY CAR SOON.....
> MAN I LOVE THESE BUMPER GUARD INSERTS................
> 
> ...


Those are no good





















Any that you come accross please send them to me :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 13 2009, 09:53 PM~13881499
> *WELL GUYS I GOT MY CAR PINT STRIPE CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

just cruzn on a sunday afternoon...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@May 13 2009, 10:53 PM~13881499
> *WELL GUYS I GOT MY CAR PINT STRIPE CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 14 2009, 10:28 AM~13884937
> *
> *



thanks to every one


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 ITS FOR SALE


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 14 2009, 03:12 PM~13887600
> *:0 ITS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


Whos is that!!!


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

LOVE THESE FASTBACKS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 14 2009, 04:20 PM~13887696
> *Whos is that!!!
> *


I DONT KNOW? ITS CLEAN HUH? ITS ON VEHICLES FOR SALE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 14 2009, 02:12 PM~13887600
> *:0 ITS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice!!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 13 2009, 09:44 PM~13880649
> *He could've had the matching wagon but he didnt want to deal  Pss Benny I didnt want to tell everyone but I got another one and it'll go cheap :biggrin: LMK if you want to make a twin to Black Magic , but "The Wagon" :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 hmm i regret not getting that wagon off you ,you got another i hear huh


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 14 2009, 02:24 AM~13882570
> *  KEEP ALL 67s UNITED   WILL POST UPDATES ON MY CAR SOON.....
> MAN I LOVE THESE BUMPER GUARD INSERTS................
> 
> ...


i need to barrow a set :uh: ......so i can make them on the cnc machine :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:nono: :loco: hno: hno: hno: hno: :banghead:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Vd holding it DOWN with the 7s :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

u still have side molding how $$$


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 14 2009, 07:53 PM~13891370
> *u still have side molding how $$$
> *


if your talking to me .....pm me an offer


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

SEVEN SHOT'S TO THE DOME.... :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@May 14 2009, 08:16 PM~13891695
> *SEVEN SHOT'S TO THE DOME.... :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


pm me some :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 14 2009, 07:51 PM~13890531
> *:0 hmm i regret not getting that wagon off you ,you got another i hear huh
> *


SI SENOR :biggrin: ITS A BUILDER BUT ALL THERE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 14 2009, 11:31 PM~13891063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Solenoid must have stuck :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laylo67+May 14 2009, 09:53 PM~13891370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are asking me....pm me an offer as well.

Rich, not trying to step on your toes, just not sure who laylo67 is asking.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 15 2009, 05:45 AM~13894395
> *If you are asking me....pm me an offer as well.
> 
> Rich, not trying to step on your toes, just not sure who laylo67 is asking.
> *


donest matter to me either way ez


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 15 2009, 07:20 AM~13895074
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS :biggrin:
> *


right back at ya man :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 15 2009, 09:20 AM~13895074
> *:biggrin: GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats up everyone :biggrin: I see you down there David


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2009, 08:41 AM~13895239
> *Whats up everyone :biggrin: I see you down there David
> *


Buenos dias, I'm tired, been going to bed late. :420:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2009, 09:41 AM~13895239
> *Whats up everyone :biggrin: I see you down there David
> *


PICS OF THE WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 15 2009, 08:35 AM~13895194
> *right back at ya man  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Whats up 67 family if ur not doing anything sunday there will be a car show in santa barbara across from the city college on the beach look at car show forum for FIRST ANNUAL DAY AT THE BEACH. :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 15 2009, 08:42 AM~13894783
> *donest matter to me either way ez
> *


I feel the same way...I'll do what I can on my end to help you sell yours. Take care and good luck...killer avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Although the sale of my 67 is in the works, guess what I ran in to today???

















































AND


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 15 2009, 08:56 AM~13895372
> *PICS OF THE WAGON :biggrin:
> *


Which one? My old one


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2009, 07:16 PM~13901283
> *Which one? My old one
> *


Anyone!!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+May 15 2009, 08:56 AM~13895372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Rich get at me I need a couple of side mouldings and *all*the clips!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2009, 09:46 PM~13902579
> *Hey Rich get at me I need a couple of side mouldings and allthe clips!!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nice...!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2009, 09:16 PM~13901283
> *Which one? My old one
> *


the new one too :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 16 2009, 12:42 PM~13905917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MOFO IS CLEAN, I WISH MY SHIT WAS LOOKING LIKE THAT ALREADY


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey all you 67 lovers, I've got nice project for sale.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477027

this is an easy overall.....


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Here you go Rich :biggrin:


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 14 2009, 03:24 AM~13882570
> *  KEEP ALL 67s UNITED   WILL POST UPDATES ON MY CAR SOON.....
> MAN I LOVE THESE BUMPER GUARD INSERTS................
> 
> ...


was up hommie? how can i get some those bumper guard inserts for my 67


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 17 2009, 06:36 AM~13910918
> *Here you go Rich :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!!


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gettin her ready for some juice:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 17 2009, 10:47 AM~13911548
> *Badass!!!!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Debo67ss, Thanks for the chrome A-arms bro. They look real good.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

*edit*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 17 2009, 05:14 PM~13914320
> **edit*
> *


What were you gonna say Wayne?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 16 2009, 12:42 PM~13905917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean! 
:0  

Man, I need some wires too, so i can switch back n forth.
 

Looks real good!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@May 17 2009, 02:19 PM~13912031
> *Debo67ss, Thanks for the chrome A-arms bro. They look real good.
> *


Yes they do....Saw them yesterday


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's my new A-arms :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 18 2009, 03:21 AM~13917964
> *Super clean!
> :0
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panther67_@May 17 2009, 08:45 AM~13911532
> *was up hommie? how can i get some those bumper guard inserts for my 67
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT........


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

What up 67 riders? Im looking for the black rubber inserts for my rear bumper guards. Hit me up if you got some. Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Hope you like what I've done.... :biggrin: I added the corner blanks, raised the front end a bit and lowered the rear to give you an idea of what your ride would look like lifted.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 17 2009, 06:38 PM~13914526
> *What were you gonna say Wayne?
> *


i was trying to post up some pics of big rastas ride but i couldnt get it right :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 18 2009, 08:33 PM~13926265
> *i was trying to post up some pics of big rastas ride but i couldnt get it right :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


Bro, email them to me and I will post them for you. I PM'd you my email address.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 17 2009, 07:36 AM~13910918
> *Here you go Rich :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

YOU GUYS REMEMBER THIS RIDE :tears: :tears: :tears: 
































[/quote]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

hate to say it ...i would trade my fastback for a clean wagon


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 18 2009, 06:33 PM~13926265
> *i was trying to post up some pics of big rastas ride but i couldnt get it right :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 18 2009, 06:43 PM~13925595
> *Hope you like what I've done.... :biggrin: I added the corner blanks, raised the front end a bit and lowered the rear to give you an idea of what your ride would look like lifted.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I like it, you think it will sit that low in the back like that with 12s


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Posting up pics of BigRasta's seven for Cadillac Heaven....NICE RIDE


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@May 19 2009, 07:32 AM~13931256
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I like it, you think it will sit that low in the back like that with 12s
> *


Depends on how you set up your cylinders on the rear end. You need to measure the height of the the complete unit and make sure it clears the rear package tray but I don't see why not. I'm old school. We ran sixes and eights back in the day and we used to C-notch the frame to lay.


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 19 2009, 06:54 AM~13931364
> *Depends on how you set up your cylinders on the rear end. You need to measure the height of the the complete unit and make sure it clears the rear package tray but I don't see why not. I'm old school. We ran sixes and eights back in the day and we used to C-notch the frame to lay.
> *


Im doing powerballs and coil over


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@May 19 2009, 09:19 AM~13932780
> *Im doing powerballs and coil over
> *


I hope they modify the shit out of your d/l and trailing arms!! You'll never be able to drive that all the way locked up with that set up :0 I told you before to stick w/ the 10's


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 18 2009, 09:54 PM~13928696
> *hate to say it ...i would trade my fastback for a clean wagon
> *


What about selling it to get cash for a wagon?  
LMK!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 19 2009, 05:48 AM~13931335
> *Posting up pics of BigRasta's seven for Cadillac Heaven....NICE RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


ITS MY CLONE :biggrin: LOOKING GOOOD RASTA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@May 19 2009, 09:10 AM~13933339
> *What about selling it to get cash for a wagon?
> LMK!
> *


UNLESS I HAD A WAGON ALREADY LINED UP ....NO ...WOULD WANT TO BE OUT OF THE 67 TO LONG :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey EZ that vato did my old wagon right, que no :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 67juiced, 51fifty49, 209impala, D-Cheeze, ez_rider
Whats up fellas?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 19 2009, 10:14 AM~13933385
> *67juiced, D-Cheeze, ez_rider
> Whats up fellas?
> *


 :0 that fucked up, just left me out the loop


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 19 2009, 01:16 PM~13933400
> *:0 that fucked up, just left me out the loop
> *


I fixed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 19 2009, 10:16 AM~13933404
> *I fixed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2009, 10:13 AM~13933372
> *UNLESS I HAD A WAGON ALREADY LINED UP ....NO ...WOULD WANT TO BE OUT OF THE 67 TO LONG  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@May 19 2009, 10:10 AM~13933339
> *What about selling it to get cash for a wagon?
> LMK!
> *


how much you offering for one


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> YOU GUYS REMEMBER THIS RIDE :tears: :tears: :tears:


[/quote]
:0 :0 WOW THAT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 19 2009, 10:17 AM~13933418
> *how much you offering for one
> *


Depending on cond. lets say somewhere between 5-9 K. 
Atleast thats where my budget is today.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:0 :0 WOW THAT LOOKS GOOD 
[/quote]
Now I feel like you Ed when you see pics of your old ride


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 19 2009, 11:14 AM~13933377
> *Hey EZ that vato did my old wagon right, que no :biggrin:
> *


Sure is sweet...Great job. Hey, the only thing I been a real big fan about aside from the 67 Impalas are the Impala wagons. Man....they are nice.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> :0 :0 WOW THAT LOOKS GOOD


Now I feel like you Ed when you see pics of your old ride  
[/quote]
I KNOW HOMIE IT HURTS  IS THAT HOW IT LOOKS NOW?


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 19 2009, 10:07 AM~13933299
> *I hope they modify the shit out of your d/l and trailing arms!! You'll never be able to drive that all the way locked up with that set up :0 I told you before to stick w/ the 10's
> *


stick with 10s you said, can you PM me a pic of your car locked up and dropped all the way low.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@May 19 2009, 12:13 PM~13934066
> *stick with 10s you said, can you PM me a pic of your car locked up and dropped all the way low.
> *


Layne, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 19 2009, 11:28 AM~13934295
> *Layne, hope everything works out for you.
> *


Yea this is my first time gettin hydro installed and i just wanna do it right, thats why im just gettin info from everybody cause yall know alot about lowriders.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> stick with 10s you said, can you PM me a pic of your car locked up and dropped all the way low.


my ride dont lay frame. I like being able to get home if something breaks. :biggrin: If I lockup my ride I cant drive it! The u joints lock up against the 3rd member because its to high. I have to drop it about an inch before i can drive it.



> Now I feel like you Ed when you see pics of your old ride


I KNOW HOMIE IT HURTS  IS THAT HOW IT LOOKS NOW?
[/quote]
Yes, thats why I said they did a good job on it


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> my ride dont lay frame. I like being able to get home if something breaks. :biggrin: If I lockup my ride I cant drive it! The u joints lock up against the 3rd member because its to high. I have to drop it about an inch before i can drive it.
> I KNOW HOMIE IT HURTS  IS THAT HOW IT LOOKS NOW?


Yes, thats why I said they did a good job on it 
[/quote]

So even with 10s you cant ride locked up


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> my ride dont lay frame. I like being able to get home if something breaks. :biggrin: If I lockup my ride I cant drive it! The u joints lock up against the 3rd member because its to high. I have to drop it about an inch before i can drive it.I KNOW HOMIE IT HURTS  IS THAT HOW IT LOOKS NOW?


Yes, thats why I said they did a good job on it 
[/quote]
I had the same problem with my 67 hardtop. But I ran 12s in the rear with the powerball,coilover setup. Lock up was high but was still able to drag the tail pipes too :biggrin: But like you said I had to tap it down an inch or so to be able to drive. I wasnt using a slip yoke tho either, wonder if that would help in Layne's case?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> Yes, thats why I said they did a good job on it


I had the same problem with my 67 hardtop. But I ran 12s in the rear with the powerball,coilover setup. Lock up was high but was still able to drag the tail pipes too :biggrin: But like you said I had to tap it down an inch or so to be able to drive. I wasnt using a slip yoke tho either, wonder if that would help in Layne's case?
[/quote]
Big negative homie, we got 1 piece drivline's. Slip yokes are for the two piece d/l 58-64 cars


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> I had the same problem with my 67 hardtop. But I ran 12s in the rear with the powerball,coilover setup. Lock up was high but was still able to drag the tail pipes too :biggrin: But like you said I had to tap it down an inch or so to be able to drive. I wasnt using a slip yoke tho either, wonder if that would help in Layne's case?


Big negative homie, we got 1 piece drivline's. Slip yokes are for the two piece d/l 58-64 cars
[/quote]
This is what I have on my 67 now. It allows for extra lift. Or atleast I thought it did :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

you can put a slip on any driveshaft you just have to find a way to keep it from slipping out of the tranny... there are a few different ways to do it.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+May 19 2009, 08:35 PM~13940926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you drive with it all the way locked up, now that I think about even with that gadget and with what wayne said that yoke isnt the problem its the pinion angle that gets distorted causing the ujoint to hit against the yoke on the pumpkin. I dont know it might work. oh well fuck it to each his own :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

before 





















































after


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 19 2009, 06:48 AM~13931335
> *Posting up pics of BigRasta's seven for Cadillac Heaven....NICE RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ez...thanks for posting my ride bro' - i haven't been on LIL in a while, my job shut down the internet for the employees. i only can get on when i'm at my ladies house. ONE LOVE TO ALL THE 67 RIDERS - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2009, 10:12 AM~13933359
> *ITS MY CLONE  :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOOD RASTA
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU D-CHEEZE, WE STILL HAVE TO ROLL BACK TO BACK IN SAN JO. YOURS IS LOOKING BEAUTIFUL TOO. I'M GETTING MINE PAINTED AT THE END OF THE YEAR. ONE LOVE D-CHEEZE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 20 2009, 01:18 AM~13943314
> *:biggrin: ez...thanks for posting my ride bro' - i haven't been on LIL in a while, my job shut down the internet for the employees. i only can get on when i'm at my ladies house. ONE LOVE TO ALL THE 67 RIDERS - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 19 2009, 11:20 PM~13943328
> *:biggrin: THANK YOU D-CHEEZE, WE STILL HAVE TO ROLL BACK TO BACK IN SAN JO. YOURS IS LOOKING BEAUTIFUL TOO. I'M GETTING MINE PAINTED AT THE END OF THE YEAR. ONE LOVE D-CHEEZE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a 67 Impala/Caprice frame for sale. It was going to go on a ragtop so it has been partially molded and reinforced. Also has been powdercoated black. Asking $1,500 o.b.o if you have any questions call Ruben at 559-408-8547. Pics are on vehicle parts section. Thanks


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 20 2009, 12:55 PM~13948010
> *I have a 67 Impala/Caprice frame for sale. It was going to go on a ragtop so it has been partially molded and reinforced. Also has been powdercoated black. Asking $1,500 o.b.o if you have any questions call Ruben at 559-408-8547. Pics are on vehicle parts section. Thanks
> *



:uh:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2009, 11:31 PM~13942463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS SWEET RICH....


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Hopefully someone can help me here...
Im replacing my pulleys with chrome pulleys, now do I have to replace the same groove pulleys if im removing the a/c?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 20 2009, 07:08 PM~13951536
> *Hopefully someone can help me here...
> Im replacing my pulleys with chrome pulleys, now do I have to replace the same groove pulleys if im removing the a/c?
> 
> ...


If your using after market pulleys make sure you use all after market. A lot of times a/m and og wont lineup when used together. Atleast thats what i've noticed.  and yes you can dump the other groove. So send me your A/C stuff :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2009, 09:57 PM~13952879
> *If your using after market pulleys make sure you use all after market. A lot of times a/m and og wont lineup when used together. Atleast thats what i've noticed.  and yes you can dump the other groove. So send me your A/C stuff :biggrin:
> *



If you are looking for a complete AC unit, Frank. Hit me up. I have a complete comfortron system. LMK.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 21 2009, 09:47 AM~13955980
> *If you are looking for a complete AC unit, Frank. Hit me up. I have a complete comfortron system. LMK.
> *


What dont you have?!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 21 2009, 06:47 AM~13955980
> *If you are looking for a complete AC unit, Frank. Hit me up. I have a complete comfortron system. LMK.
> *


 :biggrin: once again.....EZ'S DA MAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+May 21 2009, 09:11 AM~13956570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks. I try.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 21 2009, 12:30 PM~13957268
> *My car  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  Only due to unfortunate circumstances.
> Thanks. I try.
> *


I hear ya.....Well thanks for helping us all out. Much appreciated


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 21 2009, 06:47 AM~13955980
> *If you are looking for a complete AC unit, Frank. Hit me up. I have a complete comfortron system. LMK.
> *


My car is an a/c car w/o the a/c :biggrin: My ass is to lazy to put it all back in even if I did have it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 21 2009, 07:29 PM~13964117
> *My car is an a/c car w/o the a/c :biggrin: My ass is to lazy to put it all back in even if I did have it
> *


I need to charge mine and throw a belt on and it would be working ......but to be honest I would rather roll with the windows down


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2009, 09:52 PM~13965081
> *I need to charge mine and throw a belt on and it would be working ......but to be honest I would rather roll with the windows down
> *


I feel the same way homie. 

Thanks on the answer for the pulleys, 209impalas!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2009, 10:52 PM~13965081
> *I need to charge mine and throw a belt on and it would be working ......but to be honest I would rather roll with the windows down
> *



That's what we call 4-60 air...4 windows down, 60 miles an hour :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2009, 09:52 PM~13965081
> *I need to charge mine and throw a belt on and it would be working ......but to be honest I would rather roll with the windows down
> *


 :biggrin: yeah...that's me too, but when i was rolling in tracy and stockton last weekend - i sure could have used the a/c......it was hotter than hell. living in the bay, it's not that hot - we have the ocean breeze :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+May 22 2009, 12:01 AM~13966498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true ....


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 23 2009, 02:02 AM~13976016
> *
> aeint no better felling ...blasting the music and just ridin
> true ....
> *



x2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP 67 FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Rich, good seeing you yesterday at the show even though we really didnt talk to much  Rasta good to finally meet you in person :thumbsup: glad you came out yesterday. Cally cat your ride is fucking sik!!!! :worship: :worship: Looks way better in person. I wish I had my camera yesterday but hey shit happens. I didnt get to talk with you but your ride is very nice


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 25 2009, 09:13 PM~13995438
> *Rich, good seeing you yesterday at the show even though we really didnt talk to much  Rasta good to finally meet you in person  :thumbsup: glad you came out yesterday. Cally cat your ride is fucking sik!!!! :worship:  :worship: Looks way better in person. I wish I had my camera yesterday but hey shit happens. I didnt get to talk with you but your ride is very nice
> *


GRACIAS....GOT A FEW PICS OF YOUR RIDE BRO....THE 67z PUT IT DOWN IN SAC YESTERDAY TAKING FIRST,SECOND AND THIRD IN FULL CUSTOM....
1ST








2ND








3RD


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

NICE SEVEN HOMIE....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

SOSIOS SAC SHOW....


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr_cutty_84, TECHNIQUES

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@May 25 2009, 10:24 PM~13996292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dahm TTT con los 67 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 25 2009, 08:13 PM~13995438
> *Rich, good seeing you yesterday at the show even though we really didnt talk to much  Rasta good to finally meet you in person  :thumbsup: glad you came out yesterday. Cally cat your ride is fucking sik!!!! :worship:  :worship: Looks way better in person. I wish I had my camera yesterday but hey shit happens. I didnt get to talk with you but your ride is very nice
> *



:biggrin: que paso frank...yes indeed..it was nice meeting you and talking to you. i love that 67 of yours...that's the color i always wanted on my ride. we have to kick it more often. rich..it was a pleasure to meet you too uce. seeing your 67 was cool, alot of folks thought it was mine. congrates on the win too - more to come for you uce!!!!. calley cat - i didn't get to introduce myself to you, but that 67 of yours is really beautiful...i saw that and i thought to myself - that must be calley cat's ride - nice ride bro'. *ONE LOVE TO ALL 67 RIDERS!!!!! *1967's were representing on sacramento this weekend :biggrin: - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 26 2009, 09:46 AM~13999803
> *:biggrin: que paso frank...yes indeed..it was nice meeting you and talking to you. i love that 67 of yours...that's the color i always wanted on my ride. we have to kick it more often. rich..it was a pleasure to meet you too uce. seeing your 67 was cool, alot of folks thought it was mine. congrates on the win too - more to come for you uce!!!!. calley cat - i didn't get to introduce myself to you, but that 67 of yours is really beautiful...i saw that and i thought to myself - that must be calley cat's ride - nice ride bro'. ONE LOVE TO ALL 67 RIDERS!!!!! 1967's were representing on sacramento this weekend :biggrin: - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT 67 TO THE TOP  WHATS UP FAMILIA


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 26 2009, 08:53 AM~13999875
> *THATS RIGHT 67 TO THE TOP   WHATS UP FAMILIA
> *


 :biggrin: wassupper FORGIVEN!!!!, eh bro - are you going to san berdo show next weekend????, if so, i'll see you out there bro - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 26 2009, 11:53 AM~13999875
> *THATS RIGHT 67 TO THE TOP   WHATS UP FAMILIA
> *


What up bro? Any luck on your paint?


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 26 2009, 09:46 AM~13999803
> *:biggrin: que paso frank...yes indeed..it was nice meeting you and talking to you. i love that 67 of yours...that's the color i always wanted on my ride. we have to kick it more often. rich..it was a pleasure to meet you too uce. seeing your 67 was cool, alot of folks thought it was mine. congrates on the win too - more to come for you uce!!!!. calley cat - i didn't get to introduce myself to you, but that 67 of yours is really beautiful...i saw that and i thought to myself - that must be calley cat's ride - nice ride bro'. ONE LOVE TO ALL 67 RIDERS!!!!! 1967's were representing on sacramento this weekend :biggrin: - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU BRO....YEAH IT WOULD BE NICE TO PUT A FACE TO WHO OWENS THE RIDES MAYBE AT THE NEXT EVENT BIG RASTA.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+May 26 2009, 09:55 AM~13999908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WISH HOMIE  WERE HITTIN SANTA BARBARA SHOW THIS YEAR  SOON WE SHOULD MEET :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@May 26 2009, 10:06 AM~14000609
> *THANK YOU BRO....YEAH IT WOULD BE NICE TO PUT A FACE TO WHO OWENS THE RIDES MAYBE AT THE NEXT EVENT BIG RASTA.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ONE LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 26 2009, 10:38 AM~14000966
> *NOT YET BROTHER TRYING TO BE PATIENT   ILL STOP BYE TOMORROW AND SEE WHERE WE AT WITH IT
> I WISH HOMIE   WERE HITTIN SANTA BARBARA SHOW THIS YEAR  SOON WE SHOULD MEET :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: FASHO :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@May 26 2009, 10:06 AM~14000609
> *THANK YOU BRO....YEAH IT WOULD BE NICE TO PUT A FACE TO WHO OWENS THE RIDES MAYBE AT THE NEXT EVENT BIG RASTA.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Wuz up alley cat come on down to SB NITE LIFE SHOW SUNDAY I think primo art coming down that saturday the 6th.


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@May 26 2009, 07:42 PM~14005997
> *Wuz up alley cat come on down to SB NITE LIFE SHOW SUNDAY I  think primo art coming down that saturday the 6th.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I MIGHT TAKE YOU UP ON THAT.... :nicoderm:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

hope 2 see all da nice 67s at san bernardino show.........


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 26 2009, 11:50 AM~14001795
> *:biggrin: ONE LOVE :biggrin:
> *


Whats going on! Hey it was meeting you at the Socios show. Real cool guy. Hopefully you can make it to the San Berdo show. Be nice to see more 67's out there  Premier C.C


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 27 2009, 02:53 PM~14016489
> *Whats going on! Hey it was meeting you at the Socios show. Real cool guy. Hopefully you can make it to the San Berdo show. Be nice to see more 67's out there   Premier C.C
> *


 :biggrin: it was a pleasure meeting you too bro'....if this is the brotha with the blue caprice 67 - oh yeah... i love seeing you car bro - REALLY BEAUTIFUL!!!. i'll be at the san berdo show - i'll be looking out for you - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

1967 RIDERS - ONE LOVE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 67juiced, ez_rider, 61CADDY2
What up ez?


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 27 2009, 04:08 PM~14017307
> *:biggrin: it was a pleasure meeting you too bro'....if this is the brotha with the blue caprice 67 - oh yeah... i love seeing you car bro - REALLY BEAUTIFUL!!!. i'll be at the san berdo show - i'll be looking out for you - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


Sure is the 67 Caprice. Nice meeting you to bro. You and your club are always welcome to come kick it with Premier C.C. well see you there :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 27 2009, 05:12 PM~14017368
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 67juiced, ez_rider, 61CADDY2
> What up ez?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 25 2009, 07:13 PM~13995438
> *Rich, good seeing you yesterday at the show even though we really didnt talk to much  Rasta good to finally meet you in person  :thumbsup: glad you came out yesterday. Cally cat your ride is fucking sik!!!! :worship:  :worship: Looks way better in person. I wish I had my camera yesterday but hey shit happens. I didnt get to talk with you but your ride is very nice
> *


yeah it was good to put a face to the screen name Frank ....after i saw you in the morning on the way in ....I went lookin for you but never found ya ....maybe next show ....btw the 67 looks as good or better then all the pics i have seen :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 26 2009, 07:46 AM~13999803
> *:biggrin: que paso frank...yes indeed..it was nice meeting you and talking to you. i love that 67 of yours...that's the color i always wanted on my ride. we have to kick it more often. rich..it was a pleasure to meet you too uce. seeing your 67 was cool, alot of folks thought it was mine. congrates on the win too - more to come for you uce!!!!. calley cat - i didn't get to introduce myself to you, but that 67 of yours is really beautiful...i saw that and i thought to myself - that must be calley cat's ride - nice ride bro'. ONE LOVE TO ALL 67 RIDERS!!!!! 1967's were representing on sacramento this weekend :biggrin: - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


Right on rasta glad we finnally got a chance to meet up ....still wanna see the ride ....you know my clone .....anyways man I will see you at the next show ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few pics from the show


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

the future driver of the 7


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 20 2009, 12:31 AM~13942463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 10:13 PM~14020719
> *the future driver of the 7
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+May 27 2009, 10:12 PM~14020705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOOD MORNING MY 67 FAMILIA HOPE YOU HOMIES HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 29 2009, 10:06 AM~14036506
> *GOOD MORNING MY 67 FAMILIA HOPE YOU HOMIES HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND
> *


 :biggrin: right back atcha bro - ONE LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if the drop top frames on a 67 and 68 are the same? I know that 67&68's have alot of parts in common.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@May 29 2009, 09:26 AM~14036756
> *Does anyone know if the drop top frames on a 67 and 68 are the same? I know that 67&68's have alot of parts in common.
> *


Pm ez he will know for sure!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@May 29 2009, 01:26 PM~14036756
> *Does anyone know if the drop top frames on a 67 and 68 are the same? I know that 67&68's have alot of parts in common.
> *


I think so but like my man said, pm ez to make sure.


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 29 2009, 02:56 PM~14037528
> *Pm ez he will know for sure!
> *


thanks PM sent.


----------



## -LOCO- (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREDDY™_@May 28 2009, 04:52 PM~14028765
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 09:08 PM~14020650
> *yeah it was good to put a face to the screen name Frank  ....after i saw you in the morning on the way in ....I went lookin for you but never found ya ....maybe next show ....btw the 67 looks as good or better then all the pics i have seen  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Rich, And may I say your ride looks good with that new paint job and them 13's :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 26 2009, 08:55 AM~13999900
> *:biggrin: wassupper FORGIVEN!!!!, eh bro - are you going to san berdo show next weekend????, if so, i'll see you out there bro - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


  I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 29 2009, 01:06 PM~14038740
> *Thanks Rich, And may I say your ride looks good with that new paint job and them 13's :biggrin:
> *


Thanks frank just tryin to keep up with you!!!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 30 2009, 07:41 PM~14048960
> *Thanks frank just tryin to keep up with you!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: Quit it!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@May 30 2009, 05:39 PM~14048368
> * I  will be there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: cool...i'll come check you out - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Anyone going to streetlow next weekend?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 30 2009, 10:25 PM~14050635
> *:nono:  :nono: Quit it!!!
> *


Hajahahahahahahahaha ....... But seriously :0 















J/p :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 31 2009, 04:23 PM~14054716
> *Anyone going to streetlow next weekend?
> *


 :biggrin: i'm heading out to san berdo show to support thr rest of the members from long beach. i hope you have a nice time and wish you luck!!! - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS* :biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Hey Good Morning!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Jun 1 2009, 08:23 AM~14060404
> *Hey Hey Good Morning!
> *


 :biggrin: BUENOS DIAS EAR impala :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

WHATS POPPIN 67 RIDERZ


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jun 1 2009, 11:21 AM~14062006
> *WHATS POPPIN 67 RIDERZ
> *


 :biggrin: howz the imp coming along????? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 1 2009, 12:20 PM~14063056
> *:biggrin: howz the imp coming along????? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Its coming along pretty good, June 12th i take it to get my juice installed :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jun 1 2009, 03:46 PM~14063873
> *Its coming along pretty good, June 12th i take it to get my juice installed :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jun 1 2009, 02:46 PM~14063873
> *Its coming along pretty good, June 12th i take it to get my juice installed :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: did you ever get that scrape plate welded on????? - j/k - good luck on the build layne - one love :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 1 2009, 03:37 PM~14064390
> *:biggrin: did you ever get that scrape plate welded on????? - j/k - good luck on the build layne - one love :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, after i do this, i wanna get some paint on it......im thinking a candy teal.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2009, 10:12 PM~14020705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this D-Cheeze?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jun 1 2009, 07:24 PM~14064822
> *Thanks man, after i do this, i wanna get some paint on it......im thinking a candy teal.
> *


Cant have 2 Candy Teals in the same town :nono: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 2 2009, 12:27 PM~14072451
> *what color is this D-Cheeze?
> *


OG NANTUCKET BLUE :cheesy:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 2 2009, 02:56 PM~14073394
> *OG NANTUCKET BLUE  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: nice color rich :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

ok guys i just met a local guy building a 67 caprice... he's looking for a grill, radiator support, and maybe a clean hood. if anyone in norcal has any of this give me a price and i'll let him know... thanks


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Can`t start on mine, have to wait a couple of months... :uh:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14078622
> *ok guys i just met a local guy building a 67 caprice... he's looking for a grill, radiator support, and maybe a clean hood. if anyone in norcal has any of this give me a price and i'll let him know... thanks
> *


If I dont go to San Bernadino I'll have a support this weekend!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Here's one for you experts. I noticed today that when my car was up in the rear and the front was down, gas was leaking from my gas tank. It looked like it was leaking from a 5" hose that is capped off with a screw. This is located on the top of the tank on the side closest to the front of the car. Does anyone else have this hose and if so what is it for? Also, my fuel gauge doesnt work either, could this problem be related? Thanks fellas......


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 3 2009, 11:41 AM~14083148
> *If I dont go to San Bernadino I'll have a support this weekend!
> *


if you do frank give me a price and i'll let him know....


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 3 2009, 04:41 PM~14084287
> *Here's one for you experts. I noticed today that when my car was up in the rear and the front was down, gas was leaking from my gas tank. It looked like it was leaking from a 5" hose that is capped off with a screw. This is located on the top of the tank on the side closest to the front of the car. Does anyone else have this hose and if so what is it for? Also, my fuel gauge doesnt work either, could this problem be related? Thanks fellas......
> *


Update
I dropped the tank and found that the gas is leaking from some sort of vent. This is where that 5" hose was clamped that I was talking about. Its leaking around the base of that "nipple". What is this for anyway? Its not the hose that connects to the fuel line. I also found out why my fuel gauge doesnt work, there is only 1 wire connected to the sending unit(the ground). Im going to have to run a possitive wire so any help with that would be appreciated. Thanks again, Scott


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> YOU GUYS REMEMBER THIS RIDE :tears: :tears: :tears:


[/quote]

Frank, I saw your old wagon up close last nite. It looks real good. The dude did a nice job on it. :0


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 2 2009, 02:36 PM~14073189
> *Cant have 2 Candy Teals in the same town :nono:  :no:  :biggrin:
> *


No not like yours pimpin, its gonna be on the green side


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 3 2009, 06:32 PM~14087116
> *Update
> I dropped the tank and found that the gas is leaking from some sort of vent. This is where that 5" hose was clamped that I was talking about. Its leaking around the base of that "nipple". What is this for anyway? Its not the hose that connects to the fuel line. I also found out why my fuel gauge doesnt work, there is only 1 wire connected to the sending unit(the ground). Im going to have to run a possitive wire so any help with that would be appreciated. Thanks again, Scott
> *


Thats just what you said it was "a vent"! it's just like a gas can if you pour it with the little plug thing closed it wount come out as fast, If you open it it comes out fine. If that makes any sence to you  Your sending unit only has that ground and please dont run a hot wire to it hno: hno: hno: you wont be posting anything on lil or anywhere else!! The hot for that is under the dash at the guage. Your sender might be bad or the guage itself I'm in the same boat cause mine dont work either and of all the guages thats the one I care most about :yes: :yes:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Frank, I saw your old wagon up close last nite. It looks real good. The dude did a nice job on it. :0
[/quote]
Yeah he was supposed to send me pics of the inside


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 3 2009, 02:41 PM~14084287
> *Here's one for you experts. I noticed today that when my car was up in the rear and the front was down, gas was leaking from my gas tank. It looked like it was leaking from a 5" hose that is capped off with a screw. This is located on the top of the tank on the side closest to the front of the car. Does anyone else have this hose and if so what is it for? Also, my fuel gauge doesnt work either, could this problem be related? Thanks fellas......
> *





> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 4 2009, 06:13 AM~14091328
> *Thats just what you said it was "a vent"! it's just like a gas can if you pour it with the little plug thing closed it wount come out as fast, If you open it it comes out fine. If that makes any sence to you  Your sending unit only has that ground and please dont run a hot wire to it hno:  hno:  hno: you wont be posting anything on lil or anywhere else!! The hot for that is under the dash at the guage. Your sender might be bad or the guage itself I'm in the same boat cause mine dont work either and of all the guages thats the one I care most about :yes:  :yes:
> *


Fellas, if you guys are looking for replacements, I know I have a complete dash cluster and may even have an extra one, I'll check today and post confirmation later today.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

How do I know if the guage is no good?
Im not sure if I understand about the wiring. Right now I only have a black ground wire coming from the sending unit(nothing else). Shouldnt there be a wire from the sending unit to the guage?
Is there a diagram somewhere I can look at? Thanks agin for the help


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 2 2009, 02:29 PM~14073758
> *:biggrin: nice color rich :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how the hell do i get the bushings off of my upper control arm, the bushings that the rod goes thur.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Jun 4 2009, 08:00 AM~14092246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take the arm off the car, take off the 2 end bolts and washers, and you can either get a chisel and hammer and hit them off ( put them in a vise) or try to pry them off with a big screw driver, but you will still have to bang it out with a hammer :biggrin: G/L


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

This is what Ive got.... The leak is where this nipple connects to the tank.
Can this be fixed with a weld or JB weld or something else?
Also, what goes here instead of a hose with a screw in the end of it?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

a little sneak peak of the rag seven... will have finished product pics in a few days


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Jun 4 2009, 06:28 PM~14097306
> *a little sneak peak of the rag seven... will have finished product pics in a few days
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good bro


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 4 2009, 08:03 PM~14097656
> *:0 looks good bro
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 4 2009, 01:35 PM~14093602
> *This is what Ive got.... The leak is where this nipple connects to the tank.
> Can this be fixed with a weld or JB weld or something else?
> Also, what goes here instead of a hose with a screw in the end of it?
> ...


ttt


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Springs came in


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 5 2009, 04:40 AM~14101721
> *ttt
> *


Scott, you can take it to a shop that specializes with gas tanks for the fix. I don't recall if the tanks are sealed on the inside and if you weld them, you may damage the sealant. I'll try to get you some more info. There is a tube vent tube that connects to this nipple and it is fastened with a rubber grommet at the back of the trunk, just above the spare tire on the passenger side. I'll check to see if I have any extras.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks. And there is no other wire needed for the sending unit? Just the ground wire?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I understand the ground wire, but something has to hook to this right? If so where does it go from there? Thanks


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Jun 4 2009, 08:28 PM~14097306
> *a little sneak peak of the rag seven... will have finished product pics in a few days
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. cant wait to see more.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 5 2009, 02:17 PM~14105428
> *I understand the ground wire, but something has to  hook to this right? If so where does it go from there? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,
If I recall correctly when I removed the tank from my old seven, it was grounded to the frame or the body just above the tank. I My have some pics. Let check and I'll post them up.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 5 2009, 06:13 PM~14106252
> *Scott,
> If I recall correctly when I removed the tank from my old seven, it was grounded to the frame or the body just above the tank. I My have some pics. Let check and I'll post them up.
> *


ez, I got the ground no problem. What I dont understand is what goes from the sending unit to the guage?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 5 2009, 03:18 PM~14106298
> *ez, I got the ground no problem. What I dont understand is what goes from the sending unit to the guage?
> *


There is a wire that should hook up at that spot you circled. I'm just not sure where in the front it goes to other than the guage :dunno:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Me either. Id really like my fuel guage to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Ive done a little research on this and have read in 2 websites where a wire goes from what I have circled to a tan wire in the trunk. If I had to guess Im missing that tan wire also. Ill check in the am. Ill take all the help I can get on this one.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Jun 4 2009, 06:28 PM~14097306
> *a little sneak peak of the rag seven... will have finished product pics in a few days
> 
> 
> ...


Chingao dat looks nice :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Frank, I saw your old wagon up close last nite. It looks real good. The dude did a nice job on it. :0
[/quote]

that a sweet lookin wagon sucks you no longer have It bro


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 5 2009, 06:13 PM~14106252
> *Scott,
> If I recall correctly when I removed the tank from my old seven, it was grounded to the frame or the body just above the tank. I My have some pics. Let check and I'll post them up.
> *


Thanks,


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 6 2009, 05:07 PM~14113192
> *Thanks,
> *


Scott, the pics of my hard top I saved on CD but I can't get to it now. This pic is from a Caprice that I parted out.








The trunk was all but gone, thanks to rot. I circled the plug at the sending unit. The center one is a plastic grommet that came up from the floor board and the left far end is the pigtail plug. Cant recall where that connected to. I think it was hooked up to the rear light wire harness ground. I'll try to get to the other pics or if I can find my assembly manual, I'll shoot you a pic.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks ez. Like I was afraid of I dont have anything that looks like that. Ill have to run a fresh wire. I know where to connect it on the sending unit, problem is where it goes from there.


----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

finally ready to roll jack! :cheesy: the top is a little dirty, that'll be getting replaced soon. i dont plan on having it up much anyway


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Jun 7 2009, 07:53 PM~14120124
> *finally ready to roll jack! :cheesy: the top is a little dirty, that'll be getting replaced soon. i dont plan on having it up much anyway
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it son, thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 7 2009, 09:21 PM~14121126
> *Damn it son, thats nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 5 2009, 03:18 PM~14106298
> *ez, I got the ground no problem. What I dont understand is what goes from the sending unit to the guage?
> *


*there is a wire, that is supposed to be ran there. it comes thru the trunk, thru a body grommet. and it slides onto that threaded stud your circled. its incased by a black or sometimes brown rubber cap, kinda like a mini spark plug end.*


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

got bored so i made a lil' build topic...  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481053


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14121226
> *there is a wire, that is supposed to be ran there. it comes thru the trunk, thru a body grommet. and it slides onto that threaded stud your circled. its incased by a black or sometimes brown rubber cap, kinda like a mini spark plug end.
> *


I dont have that wire. Where does it tie into as far as the harnes goes?


----------



## fuckyoupayme (Jul 27, 2007)

Quick question...

Super Sport's don't have the impala logo/deer on the quarter panel right? I have checked many places and i only see the regular Impala having it...:dunno: 

Also if anyone has the lower chrome that goes along the very bottom of the car hit me up (pm).


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fuckyoupayme_@Jun 8 2009, 09:38 AM~14125077
> *Quick question...
> 
> Super Sport's don't have the impala logo/deer on the quarter panel right? I have checked many places and i only see the regular Impala having it...:dunno:
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 8 2009, 03:23 AM~14124073
> *I dont have that wire. Where does it tie into as far as the harnes goes?
> *


its a brown or tan wire & its part of tail light harness the wire from the sending unit comes thru the body by the license plate light & connects to harness..il try to post a pic after work.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 8 2009, 01:34 PM~14126063
> *its a brown or tan wire & its part of tail light harness the wire from the sending unit comes thru the body by the license plate light & connects to harness..il try to post a pic after work.
> *


Bro that would be great....Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 8 2009, 11:34 AM~14126063
> *its a brown or tan wire & its part of tail light harness the wire from the sending unit comes thru the body by the license plate light & connects to harness..il try to post a pic after work.
> *



That is correct


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Cool. Ill get under there in the am and check it out. Man I hope that wire is there, cause I dont know where to begin on running a new one. Thanks again for all the help fellas.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enrique banuelos_@Jun 6 2009, 07:26 PM~14113806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Jun 7 2009, 05:53 PM~14120124
> *finally ready to roll jack! :cheesy: the top is a little dirty, that'll be getting replaced soon. i dont plan on having it up much anyway
> 
> 
> ...


thats one bad ass 67 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

here u go scott i hope this helps  first pic is from inside trunk & 2nd pic is where wire goes into body by bumper area on left side...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks debo...Ill check to see what I got in a couple haours. Good looking out


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Which one goes to the tank? Im assuming one of these goes to the light for the license plate. I couldnt tell by your pic debo. Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 9 2009, 11:56 AM~14138740
> *Which one goes to the tank? Im assuming one of these goes to the light for the license plate. I couldnt tell by your pic debo. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...



The one on the left. The one on the right is plugged into your license plate light. You should have a hole near the end of plug to run the wire through. I'll check the stuff I have left as I may have an extra wire and let you know asap.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Yup there is a hole on the left next to the plug. I need the wire that plugs into this and runs to the sending unit. Thanks ez and please let me know. Scott


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 9 2009, 10:56 AM~14138740
> *Which one goes to the tank? Im assuming one of these goes to the light for the license plate. I couldnt tell by your pic debo. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thanks Scott  You may have helped me solve my guage problem :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I checked out my wires after reading this and I have both going through the floor. One to the licence light but I need the housing for that, and the other to the tank. I pulled on it so I think it may be connected, I hooked up my volt meter to it and nothing at either plug  Hopefully its a fuse, I'll try tomorrow and get under neath to make sure it has a connection and is grounded


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Jun 9 2009, 08:06 AM~14136366
> *thats one bad ass 67 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

need help got pics in photo bucket dont know how to put on L.I.L


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 9 2009, 11:22 PM~14144920
> *Damn thanks Scott  You may have helped me solve my guage problem :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I checked out my wires after reading this and I have both going through the floor. One to the licence light but I need the housing for that, and the other to the tank. I pulled on it so I think it may be connected, I hooked up my volt meter to it and nothing at either plug  Hopefully its a fuse, I'll try tomorrow and get under neath to make sure it has a connection and is grounded
> *


Look man, No one is to get there fuel tank fixed until I do!!!! :biggrin: Kidding, I hope it works out for you keep us posted as Im not out of the woods either on this issue. The more pics the better


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 9 2009, 09:22 PM~14144920
> *Damn thanks Scott  You may have helped me solve my guage problem :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I checked out my wires after reading this and I have both going through the floor. One to the licence light but I need the housing for that, and the other to the tank. I pulled on it so I think it may be connected, I hooked up my volt meter to it and nothing at either plug  Hopefully its a fuse, I'll try tomorrow and get under neath to make sure it has a connection and is grounded
> *



Frank, I might have the license plate light housing. I'll check when I look for Scott's wire.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2009, 06:15 AM~14147861
> *Frank, I might have the license plate light housing. I'll check when I look for Scott's wire.
> *


 :biggrin: LMK if not I may just by a new one fromt he Chevelle parts place here in town. There all the same part # and arent that expensive but lmk either way :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jun 9 2009, 10:37 PM~14145697
> *need help got pics in photo bucket dont know how to put on L.I.L
> *


Bro, email them to me and I'll post them up for you. I will PM you my email address.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 9 2009, 04:08 PM~14141982
> *The one on the left. The one on the right is plugged into your license plate light. You should have a hole near the end of plug to run the wire through. I'll check the stuff I have left as I may have an extra wire and let you know asap.
> *


 :biggrin: ez....your name is going to be "ALL PURPOSE EZ_RIDER". you have everything, know everything - your da man ez!!!!!! - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 10 2009, 10:06 AM~14149702
> *:biggrin: ez....your name is going to be "ALL PURPOSE EZ_RIDER". you have everything, know everything - your da man ez!!!!!! - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 10 2009, 03:50 AM~14147529
> *Look man, No one is to get there fuel tank fixed until I do!!!! :biggrin: Kidding, I hope it works out for you keep us posted as Im not out of the woods either on this issue. The more pics the better
> *


if u dont fix it just carry a hose with u & ck it the old skool way lol j.k.
good luck... :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2009, 01:48 PM~14150069
> *if u dont fix it just carry a hose with u & ck it the old skool way lol j.k.
> good luck... :biggrin:
> *


Hard to look cool checking with a hose.......


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 10 2009, 12:01 PM~14150679
> *Hard to look cool checking with a hose.......
> *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Posting these up for the homie BRUTA67


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 10 2009, 11:06 AM~14149702
> *:biggrin: ez....your name is going to be "ALL PURPOSE EZ_RIDER". you have everything, know everything - your da man ez!!!!!! - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


I am just glad that I am able to help out.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 10 2009, 09:06 AM~14149702
> *:biggrin: ez....your name is going to be "ALL PURPOSE EZ_RIDER". you have everything, know everything - your da man ez!!!!!! - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2009, 03:48 PM~14153356
> *Posting these up for the homie BRUTA67
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 10 2009, 04:48 PM~14153356
> *Posting these up for the homie BRUTA67
> 
> 
> ...


I Like the white top, thought about doing mine with a white top when i get ready for body and paint :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey ez rider thank u so much 4 posting those pix 4 me . :worship: well wuz up 67 family this my ride .Painted it electron blue ppg Honda color roof is white with abalone flake with blue pearl ghost patterns ppg of coarse 2021 clear.


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks layne 21


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jun 10 2009, 07:41 PM~14154459
> *Hey ez rider thank u so much 4 posting those pix 4 me . :worship: well wuz up 67 family this my ride .Painted it electron blue ppg Honda color roof is white with abalone flake with blue pearl ghost patterns ppg of coarse 2021 clear.
> *


Anytime....that is one sweet seven


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: D-Cheeze, ez_rider

WHAT UP EZ?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ez, you get a chance to check on that wire? Let me know. Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 10 2009, 10:24 PM~14156481
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: D-Cheeze, ez_rider
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 11 2009, 05:28 AM~14158433
> *ez, you get a chance to check on that wire? Let me know. Thanks
> *


Sorry, my wife had to go to physical therapy yesterday and I did not get a chance to check once we got home. I'll go through my stuff during my lunch hour and let you know.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 11 2009, 09:25 AM~14158749
> *Sorry, my wife had to go to physical therapy yesterday and I did not get a chance to check once we got home. I'll go through my stuff during my lunch hour and let you  know.
> *


No problem.....Hope all is good with your wife. Thanks again.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

i have this extra tach cluster up for sale in anyone interested..pm me for price  i hv the lens for it i forgot to put in pics..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

WHAT VOLTAGE SHOULD I BE GETTING AT THE WIRE FOR THE GAS GUAGE? I'M TALKING ABOUT THE 1 AT THE TRUNK ( SENDING UNIT). IT'S READING IN THE 4'S???? COULD SOMEONE CHECK THEIRS AND LET ME KNOW THEIR READING?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 11 2009, 12:30 PM~14159961
> *WHAT VOLTAGE SHOULD I BE GETTING AT THE WIRE FOR THE GAS GUAGE? I'M TALKING ABOUT THE 1 AT THE TRUNK ( SENDING UNIT). IT'S READING IN THE 4'S???? COULD SOMEONE CHECK THEIRS AND LET ME KNOW THEIR READING?
> *


Ill check mine tomorrow when I get off work. If you get something before please post up results. I got to cross that bridge too.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 10 2009, 09:24 PM~14156481
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: D-Cheeze, ez_rider
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: wassup d-cheeze...eh you going to DEVOTIONS show in sacto this sunday. let me know...i'll be in sac already, maybe we can hook up and roll in. BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 67juiced, 209impala, debo67ss
:wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 AM~14160622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn Thanks Debo for all you help today, I think the fuel problem is solved :biggrin: Now the only fucked thing is finding a sending unit  Kragens, Auto Zone, dont carry them for some reason! Napa does but there like $90 online so that means their going to be higher when I go to the store :angry: It will be cool to know how much gas I have though  Thanks again bro


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 11 2009, 09:30 AM~14159482
> *No problem.....Hope all is good with your wife. Thanks again.
> *


Thanks for your heartfelt words. No official diagnosis but the preliminary one is that of a strain of multiple sclorosis. She can't get any treatment because the diagnosis is not definite :angry: so we have to settle for more exploratory testing and some physical therapy. Sorry for venting, just had to get that off my chest. 

I looked for the wire today but no luck.  Doesn't look like I have one. I'll check some more this weekend and post up another update.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 11 2009, 07:21 PM~14165495
> *Damn Thanks Debo for all you help today, I think the fuel problem is solved :biggrin: Now the only fucked thing is finding a sending unit  Kragens, Auto Zone, dont carry them for some reason! Napa does but there like $90 online so that means their going to be higher when I go to the store :angry: It will be cool to know how much gas I have though  Thanks again bro
> *


no prob homie the car shop in orange ca has them for$45 i just checked thats where i bought mine..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 11 2009, 07:26 PM~14165540
> *Thanks for your heartfelt words. No official diagnosis but the preliminary one is that of a strain of multiple sclorosis. She can't get any treatment because the diagnosis is not definite  :angry: so we have to settle for more exploratory testing and some physical therapy.  Sorry for venting, just had to get that off my chest.
> 
> I looked for the wire today but no luck.   Doesn't look like I have one.  I'll check some more this weekend and post up another update.
> *


sorry to hear about your wifes status..hv faith & keep ur head up ez


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 11 2009, 07:54 PM~14165833
> *sorry to hear about your wifes status..hv faith & keep ur head up ez
> *


X67


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

stay up ez x67


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Jun 11 2009, 08:54 PM~14165833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas. This is the main reason I sold my car...keeping my priorities straight. I appreciate all your sentiments.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 11 2009, 09:22 AM~14160466
> *:biggrin: wassup d-cheeze...eh you going to DEVOTIONS show in sacto this sunday. let me know...i'll be in sac already, maybe we can hook up and roll in. BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


i wish i could make it Rasta ....gonna have a busy weekend anyways ....working saturday ....sunday morning got to work on the honey-do list then a car wash up here then the Uce meeting after that taking my son to the movies  gonna have to be the next one


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 11 2009, 07:49 PM~14166418
> *Thanks fellas. This is the main reason I sold my car...keeping my priorities straight. I appreciate all your sentiments.
> *


Family is always first ....  everything will work itself out man ...have faith


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 11 2009, 09:38 AM~14160622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 11 2009, 08:49 PM~14166418
> *Thanks fellas. This is the main reason I sold my car...keeping my priorities straight. I appreciate all your sentiments.
> *


hope shes ok ez, family first.... just too bad you had to give up the car, it would have been nice with all the stuff you had for it


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 11 2009, 11:49 PM~14166418
> *Thanks fellas. This is the main reason I sold my car...keeping my priorities straight. I appreciate all your sentiments.
> *


ez, no worries about the wire. Maybe I can just splice into what I have and run a new one? Will keep your wife in our prayers, Im sure things will be fine.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jun 11 2009, 11:19 PM~14167668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I'ts been an ongoing medical issue for a while now and we stay strong. We hope to at least get a definite diagnosis, no matter what it is, so that we can at least start a treatment. Thanks again.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

good morning 67 riders...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 12 2009, 07:21 AM~14170198
> *good morning 67 riders...
> *


WHAZZZZZZ UP DEBO ?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 12 2009, 11:01 AM~14171380
> *WHAZZZZZZ UP DEBO ?
> *


gettn ready for lunch & u?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 11 2009, 10:21 PM~14165495
> *Damn Thanks Debo for all you help today, I think the fuel problem is solved :biggrin: Now the only fucked thing is finding a sending unit  Kragens, Auto Zone, dont carry them for some reason! Napa does but there like $90 online so that means their going to be higher when I go to the store :angry: It will be cool to know how much gas I have though  Thanks again bro
> *


Do you know if I HAVE to use the factory wire that goes from the harness to the sending unit? Or can I splice into it with a regular wire? Thanks


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 11 2009, 10:17 PM~14167647
> *i wish i could make it Rasta ....gonna have a busy weekend anyways  ....working saturday ....sunday morning got to work on the honey-do list then a car wash up here then the Uce meeting after that taking my son to the movies    gonna have to be the next one
> *


 :biggrin: it's all good bro'...have a nice weekend and take some pics at the car wash. "HONEY DO LIST" - i feel you on that one, i did that last week and knocked it out!!!! - one love rich - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 12 2009, 11:28 AM~14171650
> *Do you know if I HAVE to use the factory wire that goes from the harness to the sending unit? Or can I splice into it with a regular wire? Thanks
> *


probally cuz the sending unit has a odd tip on it unless u find a terminal that will fit on sending unit end.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*everything's gonna be alright bro. one love to you and your family EZ...keep the faith homie - love and prayers goes out to you and your wife - BIG RASTA!!!!!*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 12 2009, 08:21 AM~14170198
> *good morning 67 riders...
> *


 :biggrin: *hafa adai, aloha, talofa and malo e lei lei - greetings for the pacific islands - one love to da 67 riders :*biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 AM~14160622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damm, I thought it was a real car for second...that mo fo is super
bad ass! I loved fast backs 67 and 68's for most of my life...I have been trying to 
figure out how I was going to put skirts with chrome on my 67 model?
but now I can keep this picture and try mybest to to duplicate the skirt and chrome
......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 12 2009, 10:04 AM~14171406
> *gettn ready for lunch & u?
> *


just gettin back to work after being sick for 2 days man .......tonight i am gonna slap the stocks and skirts back on the impala......they put me in street class at the shows because of the rims ....way to much compitition in that class .....i think the og class i have a better chance


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 12 2009, 12:59 PM~14172007
> *everything's gonna be alright bro. one love to you and your family EZ...keep the faith homie - love and prayers goes out to you and your wife - BIG RASTA!!!!!
> *



Thanks.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 12 2009, 02:58 PM~14171999
> *probally cuz the sending unit has a odd tip on it unless u find a terminal that will fit on sending unit end.
> *


You got a pm


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HEY EZ WHATS UP


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 12 2009, 08:40 PM~14175781
> *HEY EZ WHATS UP
> *


 :wave: See you in the morning bro :wave:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

saw this one at a show


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 11 2009, 08:26 PM~14165540
> *Thanks for your heartfelt words. No official diagnosis but the preliminary one is that of a strain of multiple sclorosis. She can't get any treatment because the diagnosis is not definite  :angry: so we have to settle for more exploratory testing and some physical therapy.  Sorry for venting, just had to get that off my chest.
> 
> I looked for the wire today but no luck.   Doesn't look like I have one.  I'll check some more this weekend and post up another update.
> *


Sorry to hear about you wife EZ I hope she gets better Bro


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jun 12 2009, 09:33 PM~14176614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen this 67 rolln around OC nice car.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jun 13 2009, 12:33 AM~14176614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum...Is that the price of gas out that way now? $2.40ish here


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 13 2009, 08:16 AM~14178676
> *Dayum...Is that the price of gas out that way now?  $2.40ish here
> *


YUP SUMMER TIME GAS PRICES..LOL


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jun 12 2009, 08:33 PM~14176614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jun 12 2009, 10:33 PM~14176614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

What's good 67 Riders, does anyone have a cross-member for a 67 that they wanna sale


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jun 13 2009, 02:06 PM~14179493
> *What's good 67 Riders, does anyone have a cross-member for a 67 that they wanna sale
> *


Layne, you talking about the one that goes form one side of the car to the other under the transmission? Whats wrong with yours?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jun 13 2009, 12:06 PM~14179493
> *What's good 67 Riders, does anyone have a cross-member for a 67 that they wanna sale
> *


I have one that came off a 396 cid Caprice. PM me if you are interested. Need to be cleaned up. LMK.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 12 2009, 08:40 PM~14175781
> *HEY EZ WHATS UP
> *



Good doing biz with you again, bro. :thumbsup: Thanks again.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 11 2009, 07:26 PM~14165540
> *Thanks for your heartfelt words. No official diagnosis but the preliminary one is that of a strain of multiple sclorosis. She can't get any treatment because the diagnosis is not definite  :angry: so we have to settle for more exploratory testing and some physical therapy.  Sorry for venting, just had to get that off my chest.
> 
> I looked for the wire today but no luck.   Doesn't look like I have one.  I'll check some more this weekend and post up another update.
> *



HEY EZ HOPE ALL TURNS OUT WELL, WILL KEEP YOUR WIFE IN OUR PRAYERS KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BROTHER IF YOU NEED ANY THING JUST GIVE ME A RING


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 13 2009, 11:33 AM~14178771
> *YUP SUMMER TIME GAS PRICES..LOL
> *


You got a pm


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 14 2009, 10:10 AM~14185435
> *HEY EZ HOPE ALL TURNS OUT WELL, WILL KEEP YOUR WIFE IN OUR PRAYERS KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BROTHER IF YOU NEED ANY THING JUST GIVE ME A RING
> *



Thank you B. I appreciate all the support shared here amongst you all. We also hope things work out okay.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jun 13 2009, 12:06 PM~14179493
> *What's good 67 Riders, does anyone have a cross-member for a 67 that they wanna sale
> *



PM and pics sent.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks debo. Ill send payment in the am.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 13 2009, 02:55 PM~14181235
> *Good doing biz with you again, bro.  :thumbsup: Thanks again.
> *


IT was good talking to you yesterday i hope that your wife gets better and may god bless her with his healing powers. I thank you for your time and all your help with the parts you been great help


----------



## duels045 (May 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 23 2006, 11:17 AM~6025390
> *
> 
> yessssssssss!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## duels045 (May 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 23 2006, 02:23 PM~6026978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## duels045 (May 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 1 2006, 01:35 PM~6675362
> *Went for a 40 mile cruise out to the back country this weekend, it was nice. There was about 30 of us, all Lowriders and Kustoms 1968 and older and about 25-30 Harleys. It was called the "Cruise for no Cause". The Cabrones, SD, do it every year. I took this picture when I came home before I put the ranfla back in the garage. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: love the look


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

almost done


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

If anyone is interested I am giving my 67 riders first crack at these. I have a clean set of what used to be NOS eybrows. I bought them a while back in the OG packaging and had them on my wagon, when I got rid of it I put some others on that I had and kept these ones. They are really clean and are in very good condition. I'm asking $350 shipped for the set I'll post pics of them later on. I also have the set thats on my ride but those have light scratches on them but no dents or dings I will do $200 shipped for that set. I need to get rid of one of these sets so hit me up if interested or bye that repop shit that dont fit right.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

67 riders......i'm planning on changing my drum brakes to disc brakes all the way around, any suggestions to where the best place to buy the conversions????


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 15 2009, 09:24 AM~14194191
> * 67 riders......i'm planning on changing my drum brakes to disc brakes all the way around, any suggestions to where the best place to buy the conversions????
> *


I was going to say EZ but i forgot he sold them  Hit up Debo, I believe he's running them on his ride?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 15 2009, 09:22 AM~14194176
> *If anyone is interested I am giving my 67 riders first crack at these. I have a clean set of what used to be NOS eybrows. I bought them a while back in the OG packaging and had them on my wagon, when I got rid of it I put some others on that I had and kept these ones. They are really clean and are in very good condition. I'm asking $350 shipped for the set I'll post pics of them later on. I also have the set thats on my ride but those have light scratches on them but no dents or dings I will do $200 shipped for that set.  I need to get rid of one of these sets so hit me up if interested or bye that repop shit that dont fit right.
> *


 :biggrin: i heard that :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 15 2009, 09:24 AM~14194198
> *I was going to say EZ but i forgot he sold them  Hit up Debo, I believe he's running them on his ride?
> *


 :biggrin: i was thinking about that too. i wish i would have jumped on those, but money was funny. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 15 2009, 09:24 AM~14194191
> * 67 riders......i'm planning on changing my drum brakes to disc brakes all the way around, any suggestions to where the best place to buy the conversions????
> *


theres a nice aftermarket set on e bay $300 i put one on my ride..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 15 2009, 09:27 AM~14194218
> *theres a nice aftermarket set on e bay $300 i put one on my ride..
> *


See I told you he'd know :biggrin: What Up Gabe


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 15 2009, 09:28 AM~14194238
> *See I told you he'd know :biggrin: What Up Gabe
> *


sup just tryn to get in da groove of working..its monday :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 15 2009, 09:31 AM~14194257
> *sup just tryn to get in da groove of working..its monday :biggrin:
> *


I like Mondays were hella slow until around 11, then I go to lunch :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 15 2009, 09:27 AM~14194218
> *theres a nice aftermarket set on e bay $300 i put one on my ride..
> *


 :biggrin: right on debo...iz there any modifications i have to do to the ride??? or iz it your basic conversion kit. what i'm trying to say iz...do i need to remove anything or add anything different other than what the kit has???? :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 15 2009, 09:32 AM~14194272
> *I like Mondays were hella slow until around 11, then I go to lunch :biggrin:
> *


nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 15 2009, 09:32 AM~14194276
> *:biggrin: right on debo...iz there any modifications i have to do to the ride??? or iz it your basic conversion kit. what i'm trying to say iz...do i need to remove anything or add anything different other than what the kit has???? :biggrin:
> *


na its real basic just hv 2 grind a little off the rear spindle for a bracket but its easy..also u need 2 get a master cylinder for disc brakes.if we were close by id hook u up putting it on.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 15 2009, 09:36 AM~14194312
> *na its real basic just hv 2 grind a little off the rear spindle for a bracket but its easy..also u need 2 get a master cylinder for disc brakes.if we were close by id hook u up putting it on.
> *


Dont tell him that! He'll drive down there :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 15 2009, 09:40 AM~14194349
> *Dont tell him that! He'll drive down there :biggrin:
> *


LOL FUCK IT IM DWN HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 15 2009, 09:36 AM~14194312
> *na its real basic just hv 2 grind a little off the rear spindle for a bracket but its easy..also u need 2 get a master cylinder for disc brakes.if we were close by id hook u up putting it on.
> *


 :biggrin: iz it certain kindof master cylinder i have to get???? :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 15 2009, 09:40 AM~14194349
> *Dont tell him that! He'll drive down there :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: yeah...for real. i'll drive the 67 down there - no problem mon :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 15 2009, 09:52 AM~14194458
> *:biggrin: iz it certain kindof master cylinder i have to get???? :biggrin:
> *


JUST FOR DISC BRAKES THEY A LTL BIGGER..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 15 2009, 09:54 AM~14194470
> *:roflmao: yeah...for real. i'll drive the 67 down there - no problem mon :roflmao:
> *


COME ON DWN 2 DA 714 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks for the 411 debo - one love :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 15 2009, 10:19 AM~14194639
> *:biggrin: thanks for the 411 debo - one love :biggrin:
> *


  ANY TIME


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 15 2009, 11:08 AM~14194560
> *JUST FOR DISC BRAKES THEY A LTL BIGGER..
> *



I think I might have one :biggrin: ....got to check and will let you fellas know. I know I have the disc brake pedal and trim. Later

What's up everyone :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 15 2009, 10:56 AM~14195048
> *I think I might have one  :biggrin: ....got to check and will let you fellas know. I know I have the disc brake pedal and trim. Later
> 
> What's up everyone :wave:
> *


WAZZUP EZ :wave:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Debo, thanks again. I look forward to recieving my package :biggrin: 

Also, I got a couple 67 convertible latches if anyone needs them.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 15 2009, 10:56 AM~14195048
> *I think I might have one  :biggrin: ....got to check and will let you fellas know. I know I have the disc brake pedal and trim. Later
> 
> What's up everyone :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: hafa adai EZ :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

how much u think my 67ss is worth?? its a project thoe is a rare factory order impala it has a split bench buckets seats with and arm rest and there electric and came with a vinil top i am try 2 sell it let me know thanks 














here i a few pics thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WHAT UP MY 67 BROTHERS ?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 15 2009, 02:43 PM~14197294
> *WHAT UP MY 67 BROTHERS ?
> *


WASSUP GTN READY 2 GO HOME & WORK ON DA RIDE


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 15 2009, 03:18 PM~14197019
> *how much u think my 67ss is worth?? its a project thoe is a rare factory order impala it has a split bench buckets seats with and arm rest  and there electric and came with a vinil top i am try 2 sell it let me know thanks
> 
> 
> ...


It is called a Strato seat. A bench seat with bucket backs and center arm rest. These are indeed rare accessories but the car is not necessarily a rare car. To be totally honest, the majority of guys will either want an Impala with a bench seat or a SS with bucket seats and a console. I am sure that there is someone out there willing to buy the car but not sure that you can make big bank on it because of the seat. Looks like you've shaven the holes for the lower rocker moldings and the vinyl top. Someone who would like to restore the car following the original specs would be interested in the fact that the strato seat is original to that car but by the same token, would want to preserve the vinyl top and rocker moldings. I sold a power strato years ago to a guy ho was restoring a 67 by using the dealer spec sheet but it took me a long time to get rid of it. I know a guy who has a power one and a non power one and isn't asking much for them because there is no big demand.Just my opinon.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 15 2009, 01:44 PM~14197307
> *WASSUP GTN READY 2 GO HOME & WORK ON DA RIDE
> *


ME TO ....GOTTA MAKE A SCAPE PLATE FOR MY NEW OIL PAN ......BOTTOMED THAT MUTHA OUT THIS WEEKEND AND STARTED TO LEAK ....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 15 2009, 04:32 PM~14198551
> *ME TO ....GOTTA  MAKE A SCAPE PLATE FOR MY NEW OIL PAN ......BOTTOMED THAT MUTHA OUT THIS WEEKEND AND STARTED TO LEAK ....
> *


 :biggrin: damn rich...i thought you were going to weld a titanium scrape plate underneath, so when you hit story and king, you can make the streets light up :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HELLO FAMILIA OF 67's :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 16 2009, 08:56 AM~14205313
> *HELLO FAMILIA OF 67's  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 16 2009, 07:15 AM~14204993
> *:biggrin: damn rich...i thought you were going to weld a titanium scrape plate underneath, so when you hit story and king, you can make the streets light up :biggrin:
> *


NAH ......WELL MAYBE ....NEXT YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 16 2009, 08:56 AM~14205313
> *HELLO FAMILIA OF 67's  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: wassupper FORGIVEN...howz it bro???, hope all is well with you :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 16 2009, 10:05 AM~14205412
> *:wave:
> *


YOU GOT SOME OF THE CLEANEST 67s HOMIE  NICE JOB ON THEM.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 16 2009, 11:06 AM~14205977
> *:biggrin: wassupper FORGIVEN...howz it bro???, hope all is well with you :biggrin:
> *


EVERYTHINGS GOOD ON MY SIDE OFF THE TRACKS BROTHA :biggrin: HOPE EVERYTHINGS OKAE ON THAT SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:08 AM~14205995
> *YOU GOT SOME OF THE CLEANEST 67s HOMIE   NICE JOB ON THEM.
> *


thanks homie..hows ur ride coming along?


----------



## mr.serio (Jun 15, 2009)

FIRME RANFLAS


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

TTT,,,


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 16 2009, 11:19 AM~14206119
> *thanks homie..hows ur ride coming along?
> *


HAD SOME MONEY ISSUES SO HAD TO PUT IT ON HOLD  ITS STILL AT THE SHOP THOU HE IS KEEPING IT THEIR FOR ME


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:35 AM~14206278
> *HAD SOME MONEY ISSUES SO HAD TO PUT IT ON HOLD   ITS STILL AT THE SHOP THOU HE IS KEEPING IT THEIR FOR ME
> *


i here u homie times are ruff all around rt now..gd luck


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:10 AM~14206025
> *EVERYTHINGS GOOD ON MY SIDE OFF THE TRACKS BROTHA :biggrin:  HOPE EVERYTHINGS OKAE ON THAT SIDE :biggrin:
> *


  cool mon


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 16 2009, 01:35 PM~14206278
> *HAD SOME MONEY ISSUES SO HAD TO PUT IT ON HOLD   ITS STILL AT THE SHOP THOU HE IS KEEPING IT THEIR FOR ME
> *


Damn it......I been waiting to see the finished product. :angry: 
I know what you mean with the money...ECONOMY SUCKS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 16 2009, 12:53 PM~14207133
> *Damn it......I been waiting to see the finished product. :angry:
> I know what you mean with the money...ECONOMY SUCKS
> *


  ME TOO I ALMOST HAD TO GET RID OFF HER BUT WE PULLED THRU MAYBE NEXT YEAR THIS BABY WILL BE READY


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

does anyone have a 67 caprice parts car??????????


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 16 2009, 01:48 PM~14208198
> *does anyone have a 67 caprice parts car??????????
> *


 :biggrin: ez does....he's "ALL PURPOSE" :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 16 2009, 04:21 PM~14209009
> *:biggrin: ez does....he's "ALL PURPOSE" :biggrin:
> *



A day late and a dollar short, as they say. I did have one but parted it out a while back, sorry. All I have left from that car is the tag and pink slip :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 16 2009, 02:48 PM~14208198
> *does anyone have a 67 caprice parts car??????????
> *


What do you need Debo?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 16 2009, 03:31 PM~14209120
> *What do you need Debo?
> *


a roof


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 16 2009, 05:19 PM~14209557
> *a roof
> *


Don't have one but I'll see if I can help you find one.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 16 2009, 07:17 PM~14211148
> *Don't have one but I'll see if I can help you find one.
> *


cool let me know thanks.. :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

gonna take it for a cruise this wknd :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

look like this 10 years ago..got tired of da color.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 AM~14160622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 16 2009, 09:35 PM~14212226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dahm your 67 Is Clean Bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Still looking for the rubber inserts for my rear bumper guards. If anyone has some let me know. Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 17 2009, 08:19 AM~14215579
> *Still looking for the rubber inserts for my rear bumper guards. If anyone has some let me know. Thanks
> *


I'll check my stuff and see if I come up with anything.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 17 2009, 10:21 AM~14215600
> *I'll check my stuff and see if I come up with anything.
> *


Thanks ez...........


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Jun 17 2009, 01:20 AM~14214543
> *Dahm your 67 Is Clean Bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 16 2009, 09:20 PM~14212771
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: ur model reminded me of when my car was brown


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Got this for sale. 18k white a yellow gold. $75 shipped obb.
(little larger than a quarter)


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *67 RIDERS IN DA HOUSE - WASSUPPER* :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

What amp altinator are you fellas running? I got an 80 (chrome) right now, but I see those 100's and even 140's out there. I got 2 amps for stereo but thats about it. Let me know what you think. Thanks, Scott


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 17 2009, 11:15 AM~14217766
> *What amp altinator are you fellas running? I got an 80 (chrome) right now, but I see those 100's and even 140's out there. I got 2 amps for stereo but thats about it. Let me know what you think. Thanks, Scott
> *


run a 140 amp single wire


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Sounds like overkill but I guess it cant hurt,...right?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 17 2009, 11:31 AM~14217954
> *run a 140 amp single wire
> *


 :biggrin: dats what im running :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Cool. I think I will see about getting one of those.....Thanks fellas for the input


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 17 2009, 12:17 PM~14218440
> *Sounds like overkill but I guess it cant hurt,...right?
> *


your running 2 amps rt? that way u dont hv 2 turn your radio dwn at night when ur at a stop light.. :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up fellow 67's


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 17 2009, 06:42 PM~14222045
> *wut up fellow 67's
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 17 2009, 07:43 PM~14220980
> *your running 2 amps rt? that way u dont hv 2 turn your radio dwn at night when ur at a stop light.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 You got a point :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

67 RIDERS TO THE TOP


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 18 2009, 11:12 AM~14226920
> *TTMFT
> *


Got the wire today. Thanks Debo


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 17 2009, 12:04 PM~14217663
> *:biggrin: 67 RIDERS IN DA HOUSE - WASSUPPER :biggrin:
> *


whats up my brotha :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 18 2009, 01:30 PM~14229855
> *Got the wire today. Thanks Debo
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

took my car to the body shop this is what it used to look like 
















and this is what it looks like now


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jun 18 2009, 09:06 PM~14233913
> *took my car to the body shop this is what it used to look like
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jun 18 2009, 08:06 PM~14233913
> *took my car to the body shop this is what it used to look like
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn it Kippy putting in work :biggrin: or someone is


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

some one else is


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jun 19 2009, 03:14 PM~14239856
> *some one else is
> *


As long as its done right


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 19 2009, 12:50 PM~14240122
> *As long as its done right
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

FINALLY SOME UPDATES :biggrin: SHES GETTING READY :0 WE WERE GOING TO TAKE IT TO BAREMETAL BUT MY BODY GUY SAID NO NEED TO IT LOOKS GOOD SO FAR EVERYTHING THATS GETTING SANDED LOOKS GOOD IT BARELY HAS ANY BONDO ON IT :biggrin: 








































AND LOOK IN FRONT OF MINE ANOTHER 67 THE HOMIES TOO :0 HIS GONNA BUST OUT TOO.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 20 2009, 10:34 AM~14247230
> *FINALLY SOME UPDATES :biggrin:  SHES GETTING READY :0 WE WERE GOING TO TAKE IT TO BAREMETAL BUT MY BODY GUY SAID NO NEED TO IT LOOKS GOOD SO FAR EVERYTHING THATS GETTING SANDED LOOKS GOOD IT BARELY HAS ANY BONDO ON IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jun 18 2009, 09:06 PM~14233913
> *took my car to the body shop this is what it used to look like
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD KIPPY  CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINAL RESULTS


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 20 2009, 01:34 PM~14247230
> *FINALLY SOME UPDATES :biggrin:  SHES GETTING READY :0 WE WERE GOING TO TAKE IT TO BAREMETAL BUT MY BODY GUY SAID NO NEED TO IT LOOKS GOOD SO FAR EVERYTHING THATS GETTING SANDED LOOKS GOOD IT BARELY HAS ANY BONDO ON IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


On the right track...Hope to be there soon with mine


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

wassup my 67 riders................


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 20 2009, 10:34 AM~14247230
> *FINALLY SOME UPDATES :biggrin:  SHES GETTING READY :0 WE WERE GOING TO TAKE IT TO BAREMETAL BUT MY BODY GUY SAID NO NEED TO IT LOOKS GOOD SO FAR EVERYTHING THATS GETTING SANDED LOOKS GOOD IT BARELY HAS ANY BONDO ON IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  dang 2 67s & rags :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 20 2009, 02:11 PM~14248117
> * dang 2 67s & rags :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: FINALLY BRO  MY HOMIES BUSTING OUT TOO  HIS DOING A REPLICA OF "DEEP FREEZE"  I WAS GOING TO DO IT BUT IM JUST GONNA BUILT IT TO MY TASTE :biggrin:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Happy Father's Day everyone!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 21 2009, 11:46 AM~14253976
> * Happy Father's Day everyone!
> *


x67 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 20 2009, 01:24 PM~14248176
> *:biggrin:  FINALLY BRO   MY HOMIES BUSTING OUT TOO  HIS DOING A REPLICA OF "DEEP FREEZE"  I WAS GOING TO DO IT BUT IM JUST GONNA BUILT IT TO MY TASTE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 21 2009, 12:46 PM~14253976
> * Happy Father's Day everyone!
> *


Gracias And Happy Fathers Day to you to and all the 7 Riders also


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone got torque specs for the exterior bolts on a 327 sb engine? such as headers, fuel pump manifold oil pan.

thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jun 22 2009, 12:29 AM~14258344
> *Anyone got torque specs for the exterior bolts on a  327 sb engine? such as headers, fuel pump manifold oil pan.
> 
> thanks
> *


http://boxwrench.net/specs/chevy_sb.htm


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 22 2009, 10:18 AM~14261803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD GABE :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 22 2009, 10:25 AM~14261843
> *LOOKING GOOD GABE :biggrin:
> *


thanks took it out for a spin by the beach.. :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Looking good. I hooked up that wire today and fuel guage is working like a champ
Thanks bro


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 22 2009, 11:25 AM~14262356
> *Looking good. I hooked up that wire today and fuel guage is working like a champ
> Thanks bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 22 2009, 12:25 PM~14262356
> *Looking good. I hooked up that wire today and fuel guage is working like a champ
> Thanks bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 22 2009, 04:45 PM~14263450
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hows that paint coming along?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 22 2009, 11:25 AM~14262356
> *Looking good. I hooked up that wire today and fuel guage is working like a champ
> Thanks bro
> *


Damn mine still dont work :angry: I tried using another sending unit to see if my needle moved but I guess that ones screwed up to


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 20 2009, 01:24 PM~14248176
> *:biggrin:  FINALLY BRO   MY HOMIES BUSTING OUT TOO  HIS DOING A REPLICA OF "DEEP FREEZE"  I WAS GOING TO DO IT BUT IM JUST GONNA BUILT IT TO MY TASTE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I remmeber back in the day around 99 when I was on my way back to my tios house after the berdoo show he had that on 3 wheels on the side on the freeway changing the tire I thought that was tight I was a kid back then it was a badass ride


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 22 2009, 03:19 PM~14264197
> *Damn mine still dont work :angry: I tried using another sending unit to see if my needle moved but I guess that ones screwed up to
> *


bring it 2 me il fix it.. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 22 2009, 03:21 PM~14263709
> *Hows that paint coming along?
> *


SHES BEING MOLESTED :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 22 2009, 10:01 AM~14261630
> *http://boxwrench.net/specs/chevy_sb.htm
> *


Thanks.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 22 2009, 06:19 PM~14264197
> *Damn mine still dont work :angry: I tried using another sending unit to see if my needle moved but I guess that ones screwed up to
> *


Maybe your problem is at the dash? Could the gauge be bad?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 22 2009, 06:47 PM~14264488
> *SHES BEING MOLESTED :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jun 23 2009, 02:37 AM~14269480
> *Thanks.
> *


No problem... Hope that helps

Anyone know the tallest cylinder I can run in the rear of my 67 vert? Im running 
a coil under set up with 3.5 turns on the springs. I'd like to put 14"s in but I DO NOT want to get in the way of the top going back.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 23 2009, 11:51 AM~14273242
> *No problem... Hope that helps
> 
> Anyone know the tallest cylinder I can run in the rear of my 67 vert? Im running
> ...


Coil over is the way to go especially w/ a rag. The cylinder drops down lower this way.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 23 2009, 03:14 PM~14273435
> *Coil over is the way to go especially w/ a rag. The cylinder drops down lower this way.
> *


I would like to change it to coil over and power balls but for now I want to
put the tallest cylinder I can with this set up.
Any luck with your fuel gauge yet?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

whats up with all the 7 riders been real quiet up in here. :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 23 2009, 02:36 PM~14274237
> *whats up with all the 7 riders been real quiet up in here. :dunno:
> *


WERE ALL TRYING TO CATCH UP TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2009, 01:55 PM~14274407
> *WERE ALL TRYING TO CATCH UP TO YOU :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: wuz up homie?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 23 2009, 03:10 PM~14274579
> *:biggrin: wuz up homie?
> *


JUST HERE GETTING READY TO GO TO TEH BODY SHOP AND SEE WHAT THEIR DOING TO HER


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2009, 02:34 PM~14274795
> *JUST HERE GETTING READY TO GO TO TEH BODY SHOP AND SEE WHAT THEIR DOING TO HER
> *


 :thumbsup: HANDLE....


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2009, 05:34 PM~14274795
> *JUST HERE GETTING READY TO GO TO TEH BODY SHOP AND SEE WHAT THEIR DOING TO HER
> *


OOOOOH WEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

What color is this?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

should have some progress pics up really soon, i have all 4th of july weekend to work on the ride (4 day weekend) im removeing the body off the frame n stripping it to give it a nice fresh undercoating, im gonna spray the bottom of the body too..dropping the engine in while the body is off, then dropping the body back on the frame with motor n tranny already on...!!! then ill ill have ins interior...!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 23 2009, 10:22 PM~14277577
> *should have some progress pics up really soon, i have all 4th of july weekend to work on the ride (4 day weekend) im removeing the body off the frame n stripping it to give it a nice fresh undercoating, im gonna spray the bottom of the body too..dropping the engine in while the body is off, then dropping the body back on the frame with motor n tranny already on...!!!  then ill ill have ins interior...!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 23 2009, 05:26 PM~14276473
> *What color is this?
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jun 23 2009, 07:58 PM~14277977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 24 2009, 08:07 AM~14281879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 24 2009, 07:07 AM~14281879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 24 2009, 09:07 AM~14281879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

heres one i had carved out of wood..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 24 2009, 10:13 AM~14282397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Whats up fellas?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 24 2009, 01:45 PM~14284913
> *Whats up fellas?
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I put my parking light/blinkers in today. The parking lights work perfectly but still no turn signals (front or back)....Anyone have an idea what the deal is? Thanks again for the help brothers :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 24 2009, 02:05 PM~14285103
> *I put my parking light/blinkers in today. The parking lights work perfectly but still no turn signals (front or back)....Anyone have an idea what the deal is? Thanks again for the help brothers :biggrin:
> *


fuse or flasher bad..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 24 2009, 02:05 PM~14285103
> *I put my parking light/blinkers in today. The parking lights work perfectly but still no turn signals (front or back)....Anyone have an idea what the deal is? Thanks again for the help brothers :biggrin:
> *


also ur turn signal switch in column could b bad...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 24 2009, 02:45 PM~14284913
> *Whats up fellas?
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jun 23 2009, 08:58 PM~14277977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of this?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 06:15 PM~14285845
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Yo, you get by the body shop today? :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 24 2009, 06:01 PM~14286804
> *Yo, you get by the body shop today? :0
> *


  STILL AT WORK I GET OUT TO LATE  HE LEAVES AT 5 PM :angry: I GET OUT AT 6PM


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jun 23 2009, 07:58 PM~14277977
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 24 2009, 09:06 PM~14287417
> * STILL AT WORK I GET OUT TO LATE  HE LEAVES AT 5 PM :angry:  I GET OUT AT 6PM
> *


 :banghead: Im sure its looking good. Cant wait to see :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

I don't want to be left behind fellas. Got to show my skills as well  This one I did when I worked for LRM back in '93









I'm thinking of getting some posters made and selling them. What do you fellas think?


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 09:58 AM~14293045
> *I don't want to be left behind fellas. Got to show my skills as well  This one I did when I worked for LRM back in '93
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHITS BADD BRO
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 07:58 AM~14293045
> *I don't want to be left behind fellas. Got to show my skills as well  This one I did when I worked for LRM back in '93
> 
> 
> ...


  hella tight...right on EZ - howz it brah?????


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREDDY™_@Jun 25 2009, 08:59 AM~14293062
> *THAT SHITS BADD BRO
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 25 2009, 09:00 AM~14293066
> * hella tight...right on EZ - howz it brah?????
> *


Thanks. Everything is good. Just taking one day at a time.


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

HEY BRO SO YOU WORKED FOR LRM ?? :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREDDY™_@Jun 25 2009, 09:03 AM~14293095
> *HEY BRO SO YOU WORKED FOR LRM ??    :cheesy:
> *


Yes. Late 92 through 94. I designed the first Vegas Super Show T-shirt. Then I did a 10 year stretch in Street Customs.


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 10:06 AM~14293108
> *Yes. Late 92 through 94. I designed the first Vegas Super Show T-shirt. Then I did a 10 year stretch in Street Customs.
> *


WOW THATS COOL HOMIE YEA MY BROTHER 67RIDER WAS TELLING ME ABOUT IT...
BY THE WAY THOSE MAGS YOU SEND HIM WERE PRETTY COOL !!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREDDY™_@Jun 25 2009, 09:09 AM~14293139
> *WOW THATS COOL HOMIE YEA MY BROTHER 67RIDER WAS TELLING ME ABOUT IT...
> BY THE WAY THOSE MAGS YOU SEND HIM WERE PRETTY COOL !!
> *



I'm glad you guys enjoyed them.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 07:58 AM~14293045
> *I don't want to be left behind fellas. Got to show my skills as well  This one I did when I worked for LRM back in '93
> 
> 
> ...


let me know il buy 1


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 08:06 AM~14293108
> *Yes. Late 92 through 94. I designed the first Vegas Super Show T-shirt. Then I did a 10 year stretch in Street Customs.
> *


any luck on my magazine :dunno:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 25 2009, 09:17 AM~14293213
> *any luck on my magazine :dunno:
> *


Not yet...I haven't forgotten about you. Just have not had a chance to go through all my boxes yet. I still have your bumper jack, too. I'll let you know as soon as I find it.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 08:29 AM~14293368
> *Not yet...I haven't forgotten about you. Just have not had a chance to go through all my boxes yet. I still have your bumper jack, too. I'll let you know as soon as I find it.
> *


k thanx il b on vacation in a week so il cruise by to pick up the jack


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 08:58 AM~14293045
> *I don't want to be left behind fellas. Got to show my skills as well  This one I did when I worked for LRM back in '93
> 
> 
> ...


NICE EZ AND THANKS FOR MY MAGAZINE :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 25 2009, 09:41 AM~14293537
> *k thanx il b on vacation in a week so il cruise by to pick up the jack
> *


Cool...I have a meeting on Thurs but will working from home the rest of the week.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 09:41 AM~14294143
> *Cool...I have a meeting on Thurs but will working from home the rest of the week.
> *


 :thumbsup: itl b after 4th of july wknd..


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Anybody ever install the weather stripping for their convertible top? Just wondering how hard it is and what is needed? I got all mine in the box but not sure
if its out of my skill level :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 25 2009, 10:59 AM~14294319
> *:thumbsup: itl b after 4th of july wknd..
> *


Cool, I should be here all that week.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 25 2009, 10:53 AM~14294794
> *Anybody ever install the weather stripping for their convertible top? Just wondering how hard it is and what is needed? I got all mine in the box but not sure
> if its out of my skill level :biggrin:
> *


it all screws on pretty ez..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: ez...let us know about the poster...i want 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 08:58 AM~14293045
> *I don't want to be left behind fellas. Got to show my skills as well  This one I did when I worked for LRM back in '93
> 
> 
> ...


A Ez let me Know If you get those made cuz I want one there bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jun 23 2009, 08:58 PM~14277977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dahm This 67 esta Chingon Bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 25 2009, 08:58 AM~14293045
> *I don't want to be left behind fellas. Got to show my skills as well  This one I did when I worked for LRM back in '93
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Man that picture brings back memories.. Nice ex


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 26 2009, 07:26 AM~14304275
> *Whoa! Man that picture brings back memories.. Nice ex
> *


 :wave: What's up Reese? How have you been?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

gd morning 67 riders :h5:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:wave: What up Gabe?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 26 2009, 07:39 AM~14304636
> *:wave: What up Gabe?
> *


did u fix your turn signals?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Hadnt had a chance. Ill try the flasher first, would be nice if that is it :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 26 2009, 07:37 AM~14304624
> *gd morning 67 riders :h5:
> *


  good morning brah....PUFF PUFF PASS DA DUTCHIE ON DA LEF HAN SIDE - ONE LOVE to all


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 26 2009, 08:42 AM~14305778
> * good morning brah....PUFF PUFF PASS DA DUTCHIE ON DA LEF HAN SIDE - ONE LOVE to all
> *


WHAT UP RASTA ?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 26 2009, 09:49 AM~14305830
> *WHAT UP RASTA ?
> *


 :biggrin: hafa adai uce....just chillin here at work - it's friday, time to clean up the ride and cruise this weekend...gonna be nice here in da bay. wassup with you??? :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 26 2009, 09:56 AM~14305880
> *:biggrin: hafa adai uce....just chillin here at work - it's friday, time to clean up the ride and cruise this weekend...gonna be nice here in da bay. wassup with you??? :biggrin:
> *


i brought mine 2 work today :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 26 2009, 11:06 AM~14305961
> *i brought mine 2 work today :biggrin:
> *


 :0 PICS :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

got to keep it close 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 26 2009, 11:21 AM~14306075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BEAUTIFUL HOMIE  I MISS MINE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2009, 10:24 AM~14306090
> *:0 BEAUTIFUL HOMIE  I MISS MINE
> *


hopefully u get it back soon..my hardtop is going to da uphostery shop tomorrow.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 26 2009, 11:38 AM~14306228
> *hopefully u get it back soon..my hardtop is going to da uphostery shop tomorrow.
> *


your killing me homie stop it already


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin: j/k cant wait to see it


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2009, 11:25 AM~14306654
> *:biggrin: j/k cant wait to see it
> *


 :roflmao: il post up sum pics when it done


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Back in 78' My dad was flying Imperials plaque (L.A). "Blu Dream"
















Now with his new Caprice. Flying Premier plague (L.A) "Dressed In Tribal"


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jun 27 2009, 12:20 AM~14313067
> *Back in 78' My dad was flying Imperials plaque (L.A). "Blu Dream"
> 
> 
> ...


Bad AZZ homie... :worship:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Jun 28 2009, 02:15 PM~14319782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you draw that ?
fuck that is nice !


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 28 2009, 03:01 PM~14321816
> *did you draw that ?
> fuck that is nice !
> *


Yes I do thanx :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 26 2009, 01:12 PM~14306007
> *:0 PICS :biggrin:
> *


Whats the status on your vert big homie?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

well homies my 67 just left me tonight along with everything i had for it so i guess i'll just be checking in to see the progress on everyone elses rides... :tears: :happysad:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 28 2009, 10:12 PM~14325099
> *well homies my 67 just left me tonight along with everything i had for it so i guess i'll just be checking in to see the progress on everyone elses rides... :tears:  :happysad:
> *


where did it go


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 28 2009, 10:12 PM~14325099
> *well homies my 67 just left me tonight along with everything i had for it so i guess i'll just be checking in to see the progress on everyone elses rides... :tears:  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: you got rid of the 67 huh wayne????, that was/is a nice ride. did you get the 60????. one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 28 2009, 02:01 PM~14321816
> *did you draw that ?
> fuck that is nice !
> *


I WISH ....I FOUND THAT PIC IN THE RANDOM PICTURE POST


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:angry: eh ya'll check this out......this morning coming into work, i experienced what every daily driver dreads - "ROCKS HITTING THE WINDSHIELD". 

coming from sacramento to concord, ca. is about 60 to 65 miles away...i go thru hwy.80 where there's road construction on, passing thru, a [email protected]*&%$G rock hits my front glass and makes a chip in my windshield :angry: ohhhh that pissed me off big time - has this ever happened to anyone else out there??????. now i have to find a front glass - EZ...i need your help brah :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 29 2009, 09:41 AM~14328145
> *:angry: eh ya'll check this out......this morning coming into work, i experienced what every daily driver dreads - "ROCKS HITTING THE WINDSHIELD".
> 
> coming from sacramento to concord, ca. is about 60 to 65 miles away...i go thru hwy.80 where there's road construction on, passing thru, a [email protected]*&%$G rock hits my front glass and makes a chip in my windshield :angry: ohhhh that pissed me off big time - has this ever happened to anyone else out there??????. now i have to find a front glass - EZ...i need your help brah :angry:
> *


they sell them new like $250 installed..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 29 2009, 09:59 AM~14328317
> *they sell them new like $250 installed..
> *


 :biggrin: yeah...my boy does glass, but he doesn't carry the glass with the "soft ray" logo on it :angry: , but i can't find the OG glass...i might have to do with that one :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 28 2009, 07:45 PM~14323079
> *Whats the status on your vert big homie?
> *


havent gone yet big dog in the middle of buying another house so you know whqats up :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 29 2009, 01:21 PM~14328503
> *havent gone yet big dog in the middle of buying another house so you know whqats up :biggrin:
> *


I know how that is. 30 years of payments :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 29 2009, 12:41 PM~14328145
> *:angry: eh ya'll check this out......this morning coming into work, i experienced what every daily driver dreads - "ROCKS HITTING THE WINDSHIELD".
> 
> coming from sacramento to concord, ca. is about 60 to 65 miles away...i go thru hwy.80 where there's road construction on, passing thru, a [email protected]*&%$G rock hits my front glass and makes a chip in my windshield :angry: ohhhh that pissed me off big time - has this ever happened to anyone else out there??????. now i have to find a front glass - EZ...i need your help brah :angry:
> *


I hate to be a "one upper", but this just happend last week. A rock used for drainage was kicked into the road by a road scraper and my wife hit it.
Here are the results: :angry:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 29 2009, 10:55 AM~14328834
> *I hate to be a "one upper", but this just happend last week. A rock used for drainage was kicked into the road by a road scraper and my wife hit it.
> Here are the results: :angry:
> 
> ...


 :0 OUCH!!!!! :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I know. Sucks...... :angry:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 29 2009, 11:14 AM~14328439
> *:biggrin: yeah...my boy does glass, but he doesn't carry the glass with the "soft ray" logo on it :angry: , but i can't find the OG glass...i might have to do with that one :biggrin:
> *


You are absolutely right bro. You will have to go with that one. I had Mark "The Glass Man" from SouthSide Car Club remove two windshields for me and could not save them. Said most, if not all of the time, the front ones crack and have to be replaced. You may not have the logo but can always buy a small glass etching kit and hook it up yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14330590
> *You are absolutely right bro. You will have to go with that one. I had Mark "The Glass Man" from SouthSide Car Club remove two windshields for me and could not save them. Said most, if not all of the time, the front ones crack and have to be replaced. You may not have the logo but can always buy a small glass etching kit and hook it up yourself. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: true dat :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jun 28 2009, 10:32 PM~14325301
> *where did it go
> *


its still here in the bay area... a fellow layitlow member has it now and plans to do it up nice. :biggrin: maybe he'll post up pics.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 29 2009, 08:03 AM~14327379
> *:biggrin: you got rid of the 67 huh wayne????, that was/is a nice ride. did you get the 60????. one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


yea, a 60 is one of the cars i have wanted to own so when i got the chance i couldnt pass it up.... ive got big plans for this car just like the owner of my old 67 has, and knowing him i know he will do more with the car than i ever would have...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 29 2009, 08:41 AM~14328145
> *:angry: eh ya'll check this out......this morning coming into work, i experienced what every daily driver dreads - "ROCKS HITTING THE WINDSHIELD".
> 
> coming from sacramento to concord, ca. is about 60 to 65 miles away...i go thru hwy.80 where there's road construction on, passing thru, a [email protected]*&%$G rock hits my front glass and makes a chip in my windshield :angry: ohhhh that pissed me off big time - has this ever happened to anyone else out there??????. now i have to find a front glass - EZ...i need your help brah :angry:
> *


front glass is cheap .....hit me up if you need an number


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 29 2009, 06:09 PM~14333802
> *yea, a 60 is one of the cars i have wanted to own so when i got the chance i couldnt pass it up.... ive got big plans for this car just like the owner of my old 67 has, and knowing him i know he will do more with the car than i ever would have...
> *


there both in good hands ....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14336608
> *front glass is cheap .....hit me up if you need an number
> *


 :biggrin: right on rich - :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 29 2009, 08:09 PM~14333802
> *yea, a 60 is one of the cars i have wanted to own so when i got the chance i couldnt pass it up.... ive got big plans for this car just like the owner of my old 67 has, and knowing him i know he will do more with the car than i ever would have...
> *


PICS OF THE 60 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 29 2009, 07:09 PM~14333802
> *yea, a 60 is one of the cars i have wanted to own so when i got the chance i couldnt pass it up.... ive got big plans for this car just like the owner of my old 67 has, and knowing him i know he will do more with the car than i ever would have...
> *


 :roflmao: pics or didn't happen :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 30 2009, 11:27 AM~14340181
> *:roflmao: pics or didn't happen :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE A DRIVER SIDE DOOR FOR SALE FOR A 67?? uffin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Anybody have A skirt for a 67, I bought one on ebay but there was only one, the right side that pist me off so now I need the driver side one, I need the one with the molding on It Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

67 riders...quik question - if you had to purchase any items for your 67....what company would it be?????. would it be....IMPALA BOB'S, HUBBARD, CAR SHOP, ECKLER'S, CARSINC. or any other company!!!!! - jus asking!!! - BIG RASTA


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 30 2009, 03:46 PM~14342636
> * 67 riders...quik question - if you had to purchase any items for your 67....what company would it be?????. would it be....IMPALA BOB'S, HUBBARD, CAR SHOP, ECKLER'S, CARSINC. or any other company!!!!! - jus asking!!! - BIG RASTA
> *



Bro,
I would go with CarShop or Classic Industries. What are you looking for Big Rasta?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 30 2009, 02:50 PM~14342666
> *Bro,
> I would go with CarShop or Classic Industries. What are you looking for Big Rasta?
> *


 :biggrin: i jus wanted to get opinions from everyone. i'm trying to get all my "nick-nack" items. comparing prices from HUBBARD'S and CAR SHOP....CAR SHOP is less expensive than HUBBARD'S - plus it's in california - too far of a drive to get parts :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 30 2009, 04:09 PM~14342838
> *:biggrin: i jus wanted to get opinions from everyone. i'm trying to get all my "nick-nack" items. comparing prices from HUBBARD'S and CAR SHOP....CAR SHOP is less expensive than HUBBARD'S - plus it's in california - too far of a drive to get parts :biggrin:
> *


Look at it this way, your family is here in SoCal and they can easily drive to Orange or Huntington Beach and pick up the parts for you. You can always pick them up next time you come down. This will save you the shipping costs.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 30 2009, 04:18 PM~14343476
> *Look at it this way, your family is here in SoCal and they can easily drive to Orange or Huntington Beach and pick up the parts for you. You can always pick them up next time you come down. This will save you the shipping costs.
> *


 :biggrin: yeah...tru dat!!!!, i meant to say "it's not too far of a drive"...it's only a 6 hour drive - ROAD TRIP to L.A. yup....the shipping cost a grip too - thankz ez :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 29 2009, 12:59 PM~14328317
> *they sell them new like $250 installed..
> *


Gabe, I didnt forget about those pics for you. Ill get them to you in the am


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485557
HUBCAPS


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 30 2009, 02:50 PM~14342666
> *Bro,
> I would go with CarShop or Classic Industries. What are you looking for Big Rasta?
> *


 :yes: :yes: impala bobs way ovr priced...im lucky on a few miles away from both places :biggrin: & from ez too...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 30 2009, 06:51 PM~14345094
> *Gabe, I didnt forget about those pics for you. Ill get them to you in the am
> *


no prob homie


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 30 2009, 09:46 PM~14347180
> *:yes:  :yes: impala bobs way ovr priced...im lucky on a few miles away from both places :biggrin: & from ez too...
> *


 :biggrin: right on for the 411 debo :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup dave....howz it bro????, i hope all is good with you and da fam


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 30 2009, 11:32 PM~14348388
> * wassup dave....howz it bro????, i hope all is good with you and da fam
> *


wuz up bro, where's them pics u took when u were down here. Everythings good down here how about yourself?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 30 2009, 11:38 PM~14348426
> *wuz up bro, where's them pics u took when u were down here. Everythings good down here how about yourself?
> *


 :biggrin: i still have them in my camera...i don't know how to post pics yet - i'm lagging!!!, i'm good bro - it's hot azz hell up here in da north - 110 degrees :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Old pics, just felt like postin some up, Before and After. In the first pic u can see how she looked when I first got her from the estate of the original owner with 46,000 og miles. All the chrome and trim on my car is original, nothing has been replated. You can see the bumper sticker from the original dealership that I chose leave on. I did replace the side trim only because I came up on an NOS set but the originals were very clean. Just a lil history on my ranfla.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 30 2009, 10:57 PM~14348524
> *Old pics, just felt like postin some up, Before and After. In the first pic u can see how she looked when I first got her from the estate of the original owner with 46,000 og miles. All the chrome and trim on my car is original, nothing has been replated. You can see the bumper sticker from the original dealership that I chose leave on. I did replace the side trim only because I came up on an NOS set but the originals were very clean. Just a lil history on my ranfla.
> 
> 
> ...


damn long way..
what happen to the paint dividers


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 30 2009, 11:57 PM~14348524
> *Old pics, just felt like postin some up, Before and After. In the first pic u can see how she looked when I first got her from the estate of the original owner with 46,000 og miles. All the chrome and trim on my car is original, nothing has been replated. You can see the bumper sticker from the original dealership that I chose leave on. I did replace the side trim only because I came up on an NOS set but the originals were very clean. Just a lil history on my ranfla.
> 
> 
> ...


  for those who have NOT seen this 67 in person....your missing out on a beautiful thing - this 67 is cleaner than the BOARD OF HEALTH - ONE LOVE DAVE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: i wish mine was like yours dave....it's going to the paint shop soon :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 1 2009, 12:02 AM~14348546
> *damn long way..
> what happen to the paint dividers
> *


Hey Leo how u doin? This car came from the factory all granada gold. I was told the original owner wanted it two tone so he had the dealership paint the roof white before he brought it home that's why there's no trim dividing the paint. When I had it repainted I chose to go with the way it rolled off the factory line.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2009, 12:06 AM~14348573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your rides bad ass Homie, and the history on yours is super kool, Pops hooked you up way back. U know how we do it, one Love, one way, the 67 way.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 30 2009, 11:12 PM~14348601
> *Hey Leo how u doin? This car came from the factory all granada gold. I was told the original owner wanted it two tone so he had the dealership paint the roof white before he brought it home that's why there's no trim dividing the paint. When I had it repainted I chose to go with the way it rolled off the factory line.
> *


 well ive been good keeping myself busy
:0 :0 the car is still super clean...
havent seen it out lately though


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 1 2009, 12:20 AM~14348629
> *well ive been good keeping myself busy
> :0  :0 the car is still super clean...
> havent seen it out lately though
> *


I've been super busy so I haven't been cruising lately. What about you, Tavo tells me you have a lil somethin somethin your working on. :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

HOW MUCH DO I HAVE TO SHORTEN MY REAR END....IF I WANNA RIDE 13s WITH SKIRTS??? ALSO CLEARING ENOUGH FOR ME TO USE MY HYDROS WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS..... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 1 2009, 12:17 AM~14348621
> *Your rides bad ass Homie, and the history on yours is super kool, Pops hooked you up way back. U know how we do it, one Love, one way, the 67 way.
> *


  always dave.....ONE LOVE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 30 2009, 11:57 PM~14348524
> *Old pics, just felt like postin some up, Before and After. In the first pic u can see how she looked when I first got her from the estate of the original owner with 46,000 og miles. All the chrome and trim on my car is original, nothing has been replated. You can see the bumper sticker from the original dealership that I chose leave on. I did replace the side trim only because I came up on an NOS set but the originals were very clean. Just a lil history on my ranfla.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: fuckin clean :biggrin: lookn good dave


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2009, 12:06 AM~14348573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 7 cool running :biggrin: i love the og look


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 1 2009, 08:24 AM~14350234
> *nice 7 cool running :biggrin: i love the og look
> *


  one love debo


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67+Jul 1 2009, 12:57 AM~14348524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
*2 Members: ez_rider, cool runnings*
:wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 1 2009, 09:09 AM~14350537
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, cool runnings
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: wassup ez....howz it bradah???, howz the weather in LALA land!!!. i finally found a windshield for the 67, my buddy is charging me a cool price, so i'm going with it. i guess when i get the ride painted, i'll look for the stock glass....if i can find one!!!! - one love :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

does car shop have a web site?



> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 30 2009, 02:50 PM~14342666
> *Bro,
> I would go with CarShop or Classic Industries. What are you looking for Big Rasta?
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 30 2009, 11:06 PM~14348573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STOP COPYING ME RHASTA


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 1 2009, 11:50 AM~14351515
> *does car shop have a web site?
> *


Here you go:
http://www.truckandcarshop.com


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14347180
> *:yes:  :yes: impala bobs way ovr priced...im lucky on a few miles away from both places :biggrin: & from ez too...
> *


I PERSONALLY USE SINCLAIRS OR THE CAR SHOP IF ANYONE CARES :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 1 2009, 12:04 PM~14351663
> *STOP COPYING ME RHASTA
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2009, 11:29 AM~14351271
> *:biggrin: wassup ez....howz it bradah???, howz the weather in LALA land!!!. i finally found a windshield for the 67, my buddy is charging me a cool price, so i'm going with it. i guess when i get the ride painted, i'll look for the stock glass....if i can find one!!!! - one love :biggrin:
> *


All good here today :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 1 2009, 11:16 AM~14351787
> *All good here today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: gotta love it..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 1 2009, 11:04 AM~14351663
> *STOP COPYING ME RHASTA
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn doe uce :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 1 2009, 10:50 AM~14351515
> *does car shop have a web site?
> *


  yeah mon...i think car shop is better for us that live here in cali - no shipping charges - road trip to LA. goog luck on the 67 bro'....wayne took good care of that 67 - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

ok thanks! yeah, its gonna be sick when its done. should be frame off in a few weeks, want to enjoy it for a minute though lol.



> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2009, 11:36 AM~14352048
> * yeah mon...i think car shop is better for us that live here in cali - no shipping charges - road trip to LA. goog luck on the 67 bro'....wayne took good care of that 67 - one love - BIG RASTA
> *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 11 2009, 08:36 AM~14159526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone interested :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 1 2009, 02:20 PM~14351842
> *:biggrin: gotta love it..
> *


Sent you a pm


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 1 2009, 02:00 PM~14352952
> *anyone interested :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Debo,
this is just like the one I had and sold on ebay. It is for a smal block Chevy. Mine sold to a guy in Australia for a little over 6 bills. :biggrin: Try your luck there, bro.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 1 2009, 02:05 PM~14353019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a really clean ride but the owner needs to flip the eyebrow extensions upside down. They look awkward but are an easy fix. Not trying to offend or upset anyone, just trying to help.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 1 2009, 01:05 PM~14353019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT ON HYDRAULICS?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was too nice out today, had to go for a ride! :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 1 2009, 07:34 PM~14357563
> *it was too nice out today, had to go for a ride!  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 30 2009, 11:27 PM~14348653
> *I've been super busy so I haven't been cruising lately. What about you, Tavo tells me you have a lil somethin somethin your working on. :biggrin:
> *


well this is what tavo was probably talking about
tell me what you think
 :cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 2 2009, 01:13 AM~14359795
> *well this is what tavo was probably talking about
> tell me what you think
> :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS :h5:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 2 2009, 09:18 AM~14361075
> *GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 2 2009, 08:18 AM~14361075
> *GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS :h5:
> *


  jus wanna wish all the homies a safe and cool 4th. get your grub on and chill with the family - one love to all - BIG RASTA


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 2 2009, 11:18 AM~14361075
> *GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS :h5:
> *


Did you get the pics?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 2 2009, 09:57 AM~14361949
> *Did you get the pics?
> *


yea thanx


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 2 2009, 01:36 PM~14362320
> *yea thanx
> *


No problem


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

SLIP N SLIDE.... uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 2 2009, 09:11 PM~14367901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this in person!* FUCKING CLEAN!!!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

for the convertable guys, are the cylinders rebuildable or should i just buy new ones. i put new hoses in today and the cylinders are leaking like crazy where the shaft comes out


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 3 2009, 03:32 AM~14369958
> *for the convertable guys, are the cylinders rebuildable or should i just buy new ones. i put new hoses in today and the cylinders are leaking like crazy where the shaft comes out
> *


Im assuming you can rebuild them. I bought a new pair for mine though. You got to think, these things are 42 years old :0


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14367901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That so clean, I didn't even know what that was for a moment! :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 3 2009, 12:32 AM~14369958
> *for the convertable guys, are the cylinders rebuildable or should i just buy new ones. i put new hoses in today and the cylinders are leaking like crazy where the shaft comes out
> *


go new.... :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 2 2009, 09:11 PM~14367901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm..u can shave off that shine :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 1 2009, 01:05 PM~14353019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I really like it. Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 AM~14160622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wow. It looks like you could drive it . :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 3 2009, 12:32 AM~14369958
> *for the convertable guys, are the cylinders rebuildable or should i just buy new ones. i put new hoses in today and the cylinders are leaking like crazy where the shaft comes out
> *


So you ended up with the rag  and my uppers and lowers  . Its all good if you want to work something out on them hit me up. By the way I seen your 60 in a garage here in Stockton, do you stay out here?? Hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

HAPPY 4th FELLAS


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 4 2009, 08:52 AM~14378799
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>X2*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

The road to Tecate


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 5 2009, 10:02 AM~14383547
> *The road to Tecate
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 5 2009, 02:13 AM~14383568
> *Beautiful!
> *


Thank you!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 5 2009, 03:02 AM~14383547
> *The road to Tecate
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14367901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the of rest of this car?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Gabe, I got my gas tank painted and back in, the wire I got from you for the sending unit worked out great. Thanks again.......


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 5 2009, 05:02 AM~14383547
> *The road to Tecate
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit!, clean clean clean


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 1 2009, 03:45 AM~14349002
> *HOW MUCH DO I HAVE TO SHORTEN MY REAR END....IF I WANNA RIDE 13s WITH SKIRTS??? ALSO CLEARING ENOUGH FOR ME TO USE MY HYDROS WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS..... :biggrin:
> *



i did mine an inch on ea. side no problem now :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 5 2009, 02:02 AM~14383547
> *The road to Tecate
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Dave  that background goes perfect w/ the ride


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

at night...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 5 2009, 02:02 AM~14383547
> *The road to Tecate
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good dave...nice pic


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 5 2009, 02:02 AM~14383547
> *The road to Tecate
> 
> 
> ...



thats a really nice 67 hey do you know of a spot that does good vynal tops here in the san diego area?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin: lookin good everybody..........67!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just got juice installed :biggrin: more pics are coming, blew my front tire :angry:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jul 7 2009, 10:12 AM~14402212
> *Just got juice installed :biggrin: more pics are coming, blew my front tire :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


  layne...did you weld the titanium plate undeath yet :roflmao: j/k bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 5 2009, 02:02 AM~14383547
> *The road to Tecate
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DAVID


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Jul 6 2009, 05:22 AM~14390821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pepper69R_@Jul 3 2009, 11:59 AM~14372813
> *:0 wow. It looks like you could drive it .  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jul 7 2009, 11:12 AM~14402212
> *Just got juice installed :biggrin: more pics are coming, blew my front tire :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 7 2009, 10:26 AM~14402337
> * layne...did you weld the titanium plate undeath yet :roflmao: j/k bro
> *


LOL...naw bro


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 7 2009, 11:03 AM~14402577
> *looks good homie
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jul 7 2009, 12:00 PM~14403041
> *LOL...naw bro
> *


 :biggrin: i'm just kidding bro - looks good tho pimp. one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 7 2009, 12:03 PM~14402577
> *looks good homie
> *


  Agree


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, i still have a long way to go with it


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

dope pic, dave! 

you guys coming up for the show on the 19th? you know we got a vip seat for ya.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jul 7 2009, 05:27 PM~14404416
> *Thanks, i still have a long way to go with it
> *


Looking good pimpin...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 3 2009, 12:05 PM~14372843
> *So you ended up with the rag  and my uppers and lowers  . Its all good if you want to work something out on them hit me up. By the way I seen your 60 in a garage here in Stockton, do you stay out here?? Hit me up :biggrin:
> *


the 60 is in a garage but not in stockton


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

What up 67 riders ?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 7 2009, 10:37 PM~14408848
> *the 60 is in a garage but not in stockton
> *


Hey your not allowed in here anymore :angry: ............. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2009, 10:52 PM~14408951
> *What up 67 riders ?
> *


  wassup rich...howz it uce???, are you heading up to woodland this weekend??,. if so, hit me up - i'll be in west sac in da morning - big rasta


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 7 2009, 10:37 PM~14408848
> *the 60 is in a garage but not in stockton
> *


 :biggrin: waddup wayne...howz that 60 doing in your garage???, have you done anything to it yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 8 2009, 07:51 AM~14411141
> * wassup rich...howz it uce???, are you heading up to woodland this weekend??,. if so, hit me up - i'll be in west sac in da morning - big rasta
> *


Yeah I will be up there by 9:00-9:30 pm me your number s
and I will give you a call .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 5 2009, 06:47 PM~14387367
> *Gabe, I got my gas tank painted and back in, the wire I got from you for the sending unit worked out great. Thanks again.......
> *


no prob


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Is it possible to have a lock up like this on my vert? This is with 14"s in the rear, not sure how many turns on the coil though.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 8 2009, 07:03 PM~14416762
> *Is it possible to have a lock up like this on my vert? This is with 14"s in the rear, not sure how many turns on the coil though.
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, but he's using Power Balls on that set up, like I said before is the way to go for you rag owners because the cylinder dont come up as high through floor. This is why you can use a larger cylinder thus getting a higher lock up  One of my members in N.M bought some new upper control arms from Empire Customs of AZ. and he can ride locked up like that w/o his u joints smaking the rear end or D/L  They are adjustable kind of like the ones they make for the Montes and regals. They got a spot in the parts and Hydraulic section, check them out  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 8 2009, 04:58 AM~14409986
> *Hey your not allowed in here anymore :angry: ............. :biggrin:
> *


  but i still like to look at everyone elses 67's..... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 8 2009, 08:54 AM~14411167
> *:biggrin: waddup wayne...howz that 60 doing in your garage???, have you done anything to it yet??? :biggrin:
> *


yea ive been working on it a little everyday, mostly engine stuff but im about to change the hydro setup...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

hope to see da local 67s at woodland..........ima be there :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 9 2009, 03:41 AM~14420949
> *hope to see da local 67s at woodland..........ima be there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: waddup chewie....i'll be out in woodland - holla at you when i get inside - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 9 2009, 01:17 AM~14420469
> *yea ive been working on it a little everyday, mostly engine stuff but im about to change the hydro setup...
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2009, 12:20 PM~14422439
> *PICS :biggrin:
> *


Speaking of pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont you have some to show us? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 9 2009, 10:22 AM~14422455
> *Speaking of pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont you have some to show us? :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: hno: HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO GO BRO, I WILL HAVE SOME UP SOON I PROMISE :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2009, 12:25 PM~14422482
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:  hno: HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO GO BRO, I WILL HAVE SOME UP SOON I PROMISE :biggrin:
> *


We are gonna hold you to that promise


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 9 2009, 10:26 AM~14422493
> *We are gonna hold you to that promise
> *


 :biggrin: OKAE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ez_rider, 67juiced, BombaAussieStyle
ez, whats up bro?


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

NEED A FRONT BENCH SEAT for a 67 CAPRICE, anyone selling or know of anyone selling one in Cali.? Are there any other years that I can buy that will fit the 67 Caprice? Will an Impala bench seat fit? If so what years?

Thanks for any feed back or help!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Jul 9 2009, 08:57 PM~14429562
> *NEED A FRONT BENCH SEAT for a 67 CAPRICE, anyone selling or know of anyone selling one in Cali.? Are there any other years that I can buy that will fit the 67 Caprice? Will an Impala bench seat fit? If so what years?
> 
> Thanks for any feed back or help!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


YES AN IMPALA SEAT WILL FIT!! ITS THE SAME THING OTHER THAN THE UPHOLSTERY STYLE


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2009, 09:20 AM~14422439
> *PICS :biggrin:
> *











i know its not a 67 but.... :biggrin:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 9 2009, 10:06 PM~14430395
> *YES AN IMPALA SEAT WILL FIT!! ITS THE SAME THING OTHER THAN THE UPHOLSTERY STYLE
> *


good looking out on the feed back bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 9 2009, 07:19 AM~14421943
> *:biggrin: waddup chewie....i'll be out in woodland - holla at you when i get inside - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


 GETTING READY TO PAINT MY 67..... I WILL BE THERE WITH MY REGAL THO.....SEE U THERE.....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FASTBACK RIDERS RISE N SHINE....







:wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 10 2009, 08:30 AM~14432832
> *WAKE AND BAKE* :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 10 2009, 01:35 AM~14430685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

heres my project im working on


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 10 2009, 05:43 PM~14438157
> *heres my project im working on
> 
> 
> ...


I got both them corner eybrow mouldings when you need them  Also got some front bumper guards w/ good rubber but need to be re dipped :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14440356
> *I got both them corner eybrow mouldings when you need them  Also got some front bumper guards w/ good rubber but need to be re dipped :biggrin:
> *


how much you want


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 10 2009, 08:43 PM~14438157
> *heres my project im working on
> 
> 
> ...


7's are popping up all over now.....Im digging it :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 10 2009, 10:37 PM~14440608
> *how much you want
> *


PM me your # and we can talk


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

this car belongs to a female member of primera car club from japan its called black magic woman. Its on issue 100 of custom lowriding japan


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 12 2009, 05:29 PM~14450428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got any more pics? Thats a different look 4 sure


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

I dont have a scanner. I have the newest issue with some pics of the ride and owner, will try and get them scanned


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 12 2009, 02:29 PM~14450428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Does anyone have an extra black bezel that holds the vent controls and the radio for sale? And the vent controls they dont have to work. Thanks, Scott


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 9 2009, 11:35 PM~14430685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY NICE HOMIE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 13 2009, 01:32 PM~14457210
> *Does anyone have an extra black bezel that holds the vent controls and the radio for sale? And the vent controls they dont have to work. Thanks, Scott
> *


Correction....I just need the vent control unit. And like I said, it doesnt matter if it works or not. I just need it to fill the spot. Thanks


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

does anyone have any stock front coils? if so pm me please


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jul 13 2009, 02:59 PM~14458062
> *does anyone have any stock front coils? if so pm me please
> *


Might have some for you.........Hold on a sec


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

No sorry. A friend just had juice put on his but he didnt keep the coils.


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 13 2009, 12:03 PM~14458111
> *No sorry. A friend just had juice put on his but he didnt keep the coils.
> *



thanks for looking


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 12 2009, 02:29 PM~14450428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice square headlights my primo did his 67 back in the 80s il try to find the pics


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jul 13 2009, 02:54 PM~14459380
> *thanks for looking
> *


PM me your zip code so that I can get you a price for coils plus shipping. I have a couple of sets.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 13 2009, 11:56 AM~14457443
> *Correction....I just need the vent control unit. And like I said, it doesnt matter if it works or not. I just need it to fill the spot. Thanks
> *


Scott, is that the one for the top of the dash? If so, I am pretty sure I've got one, maybe two. LMK.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 12 2009, 04:29 PM~14450428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit...i definitely like that...!!! different, old school status & bad ass...!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 13 2009, 07:27 PM~14462286
> *holy shit...i definitely like that...!!!  different, old school status & bad ass...!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X10


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 14 2008, 12:10 PM~11342424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heres the only othe pic of that car that ive ever seen, frm like page 61


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 11 2009, 11:39 AM~14443743
> *7's are popping up all over now.....Im digging it :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone know were I could get the tabs that hold the rear door panels on .I can not find my clips and my rear door panels will not sit on there good.I also need one turn signal ligt that goes in the bumper .Anyone know of any on these thing s for sale let me know thanks .


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jul 14 2009, 07:06 AM~14466949
> *Anyone know were I could get the tabs that hold the rear door panels on .I can not find my clips and my rear door panels will not sit on there good.I also need one turn signal ligt that goes in the bumper .Anyone know of any on these thing s for sale let me know thanks .
> *


Are you looking for the three plastic tabs that hold them in place at the front of the panel? I may have them.
I do have a front bumper signal light housing. I'll shoot some pics and PM you later today.


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

hey 67 riders im putting up my hardtop 4 sale if anyone interested its a non a/c car pm with any ?????


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 14 2009, 06:45 AM~14467076
> *Are you looking for the three plastic tabs that hold them in place at the front of the panel? I may have them.
> I do have a front bumper signal light housing. I'll shoot some pics and PM you later today.
> *


Hey ez what ever happened to seeing if you had that License plate light housing and lens?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 14 2009, 07:41 AM~14467428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a different one Gabe? i dont see know paint :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 14 2009, 07:43 AM~14467441
> *Is that a different one Gabe? i dont see know paint :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin: i get the other one from upholstery shop this week


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 14 2009, 09:45 AM~14467076
> *Are you looking for the three plastic tabs that hold them in place at the front of the panel? I may have them.
> I do have a front bumper signal light housing. I'll shoot some pics and PM you later today.
> *


Thanks I was talking about everything.I have lost mine and the rear panels will not fit right .thanks i have some parts left to so if any one need any thing let me know .I have seen on here peolple looking for the buttons that goes in the seat i have some of those black that i am not using .


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 13 2009, 08:42 PM~14461832
> *Scott, is that the one for the top of the dash? If so, I am pretty sure I've got one, maybe two. LMK.
> *


ez, heres my problem... Right now there are the 3 guages for oil-volts-temp in the space where the vent controls are supposed to be. I want to move those but I need the square vent unit to fill the space. Ill take a pic so you know what Im talking about.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

heres a couple 67s in seen in woodland this past weekend


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 14 2009, 08:42 AM~14467432
> *Hey ez what ever happened to seeing if you had that License plate light housing and lens?
> *


Frank,
I thought we discussed that on the phone and you were going to get it at the Chevelle parts place. I'll check again this weekend and get back to you.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 14 2009, 03:23 PM~14472495
> *Frank,
> I thought we discussed that on the phone and you were going to get it at the Chevelle parts place. I'll check again this weekend and get back to you.
> *


 :uh: Brain Fart Never mind :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Whats good 67 riders, does anyone have driver side front fender for sale.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Jul 15 2009, 09:58 AM~14481328
> *Whats good 67 riders, does anyone have driver side front fender for sale.
> *


yup i do...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 15 2009, 03:40 PM~14482982
> *yup i do...
> *


Damn, between you and ez we 67 fellas never have to call Hubbards, Impala Bobss, ext :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 15 2009, 01:38 PM~14483598
> *Damn, between you and ez we 67 fellas never have to call Hubbards, Impala Bobss, ext :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 15 2009, 02:38 PM~14483598
> *Damn, between you and ez we 67 fellas never have to call Hubbards, Impala Bobss, ext :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

i hv a front power seat frame for a 67 bench seat il post pics later.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 15 2009, 02:55 PM~14484459
> *i hv a front power seat frame for a 67 bench seat il post pics later.
> *



pm me the price and pics plz :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 15 2009, 03:18 PM~14484712
> *pm me the price and pics plz :0
> *


after work


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 15 2009, 12:40 PM~14482982
> *yup i do...
> *


can you pm me a pic


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

here u guys go time 2 upgrade to a power bench seat.$225 & it works good sorry video kinda crappy.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 15 2009, 06:29 PM~14486613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cool chit right there


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Jul 15 2009, 02:38 PM~14483598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 15 2009, 08:40 PM~14487976
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :wave: wassup ez...howz it bro??? - ez..i need a front bench seat frame - you got one :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 16 2009, 12:11 PM~14493033
> *:wave: wassup ez...howz it bro??? - ez..i need a front bench seat frame - you got one :wave:
> *


Sorry bro, I had two but they've both been sold. You can always use on from 65-68, just make sure when it is upholstered, they do the original stitch pattern.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 16 2009, 11:11 AM~14493033
> *:wave: wassup ez...howz it bro??? - ez..i need a front bench seat frame - you got one :wave:
> *


i have one but it came off a wagon u can use the base part of it..let me know


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 16 2009, 11:45 AM~14493316
> *Sorry bro, I had two but they've both been sold. You can always use on from 65-68, just make sure when it is upholstered, they do the original stitch pattern.
> *


  OK...I DIDN'T KNOW THAT, I'LL TRY TO LOOK FOR ONE HERE IN DA BAY - RIGHT ON EZ


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 16 2009, 11:47 AM~14493344
> *i have one but it came off a wagon u can use the base part of it..let me know
> *


 :biggrin: good looking out debo...but i need the whole thing. i'm a big dude and the bench needs to be replaced - that's what happens when you're a SLIM guy like me :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 16 2009, 01:23 PM~14494285
> *:biggrin: good looking out debo...but i need the whole thing. i'm a big dude and the bench needs to be replaced - that's what happens when you're a SLIM guy like me :roflmao:
> *


MAKE ONE OUT OF WOOD.. :roflmao: :roflmao: J.K. GD LUCK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 16 2009, 01:53 PM~14494552
> *MAKE ONE OUT OF WOOD.. :roflmao:  :roflmao: J.K. GD LUCK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: oh damn doe :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jul 14 2009, 08:17 AM~14467688
> *.I have seen on here peolple looking for the buttons that goes in the seat i have some of those black that i am not using .
> *



How many do you have and how much?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

What up 67 RIDERS?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jul 13 2009, 12:59 PM~14458062
> *does anyone have any stock front coils? if so pm me please
> *



Coils shipped...PM and email with tracking info sent.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: interior 90% done


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

washn da 7s to go for a spin


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 18 2009, 08:07 PM~14514417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What interior kit did you use? thats nice. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 18 2009, 08:29 PM~14514548
> *What interior kit did you use? thats nice. :biggrin:
> *


FROM CARS INC IN FULLERTON CALI..


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 18 2009, 09:12 PM~14514443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Debo!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 18 2009, 08:34 PM~14514585
> *Looking good Debo!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX EZ HOWS THINGS GOING 4 U? TODO BIEN?


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 18 2009, 08:12 PM~14514443
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 must be nice


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jul 18 2009, 08:39 PM~14514619
> *:0 must be nice
> *


  WORKN ON #3 :biggrin:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 18 2009, 08:33 PM~14514574
> *FROM CARS INC IN FULLERTON CALI..
> *



thanks. is this the same kit as classic industries? anyone know?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 18 2009, 09:09 PM~14514783
> *thanks. is this the same kit as classic industries? anyone know?
> *


 :dunno: MAYBE THESE PLACES BUY FROM THE SAME SUPPLIERS..


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jul 18 2009, 09:39 PM~14514619
> *:0 must be nice
> *


BELIEVE ME IT IS ......... LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 18 2009, 08:12 PM~14514443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic right there!


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 18 2009, 07:52 PM~14514302
> *Coils shipped...PM and email with tracking info sent.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 17 2009, 05:37 PM~14507462
> *What up 67 RIDERS?
> *


x2


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 18 2009, 09:37 PM~14514607
> *THANX EZ HOWS THINGS GOING 4 U? TODO BIEN?
> *


Everything is okay. One day at a time. We have an appt with the Neurologist later this month. We'll see how that turns out. Thank you and everyone else here for your concerns and prayers. We truly appreciate it.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 19 2009, 06:38 PM~14519968
> *Everything is okay. One day at a time. We have an appt with the Neurologist later this month. We'll see how that turns out. Thank you and everyone else here for your concerns and prayers. We truly appreciate it.
> *


  hope all turns out good


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

CHILLN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 19 2009, 08:31 PM~14521061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pts/1277815879.html

Okay fellas, selling a set of lower trailer arms from Hotchkis that I had purchased for my seven. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

wasUP 67 FAMILY have a question want to run the metal skirts on my car will they work with the 14X7'' the fiberglass work on og rims but not with the rims any body have a sugestion got some metal ones did not want to cut my rear end thanks


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Jul 20 2009, 07:53 PM~14531617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jul 20 2009, 08:34 PM~14532210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

anybody got any tips on how to replace the window rollers on a 67 caprice.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Check out these cuff link in Classifieds! :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:51 PM~14531598
> * wasUP 67 FAMILY have a question want to run the metal skirts on my car will they work with the 14X7'' the fiberglass work on og rims but not with the rims any body have a sugestion got some metal ones did not want to cut my rear end thanks
> *


What you can do is either shorten the rear end or run 14X5.5 in the back. Stock rims are not reversed so the skirts will not rub. The wires have a deeper dish so the wheel sticks our and will rub.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 21 2009, 07:25 AM~14535601
> *Check out these cuff link in Classifieds! :0
> 
> 
> ...


These are cool. My good friend Mike Ramos gave me as set for one my birthdays. They were issued by GM for recognition to salesmen back in the day. There are Chevelle and Camaro cuff links and tie clips as well. You can find them on ebay once in a while.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jul 20 2009, 09:34 PM~14532210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 17 2009, 03:26 AM~14500432
> *How many do you have and how much?
> *


PM SENT .Any one had any luck with the brackets that hold the rear door panel on ?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ez_rider, debo67ss, Just_Looking, PAW PAW

Good morning fellow riders


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Jul 20 2009, 10:33 PM~14533872
> *anybody got any tips on how to replace the window rollers on a 67 caprice.
> *


you hv to take out the regulator from the car & grind off the mashed part of the roller & the new one has a stud you peen over once on the regulator...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 21 2009, 08:15 AM~14536282
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, debo67ss, Just_Looking, PAW PAW
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jul 20 2009, 08:34 PM~14532210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

ttt


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 21 2009, 08:15 AM~14536282
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, debo67ss, Just_Looking, PAW PAW
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ahhhhh...what a beautiful morning - it's time to wash the 67's and cruise the streets of your city!!! one love to all - *1967 IMPALA'S FO LIFE *:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*1967's - ALL DAY...EVERYDAY*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 15 2009, 06:29 PM~14486613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE?????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 21 2009, 09:09 AM~14536234
> *What you can do is either shorten the rear end or run 14X5.5 in the back. Stock rims are not reversed so the skirts will not rub. The wires have a deeper dish so the wheel sticks our and will rub.
> *


OR GET ORIGINAL 72 SPOKE DAYTONS THEY WILL NOT RUB


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ITS BEEN MY DAILY DRIVER FOR A WEEK NOW :biggrin:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 21 2009, 08:19 AM~14536319
> *you hv to take out the regulator from the car & grind off the mashed part of the roller & the new one has a stud you  peen over once on the regulator...
> *


thanks 4 the info homie :thumbsup:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

Any one where I could find all the guts for pass, door.I need the crank tracks reg. every thing.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 21 2009, 02:45 PM~14540009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY DONT MESS WITH YOU?


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 20 2009, 08:47 PM~14532312
> *nice
> *


more pixs :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:49 PM~14540066
> *THEY DONT MESS WITH YOU?
> *


WHO????


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Jul 20 2009, 07:53 PM~14531617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mre pixs :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Jul 21 2009, 01:46 PM~14540028
> *thanks 4 the info homie :thumbsup:
> *


ANY TIME


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Found this in the Impala fest:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14540412
> *Found this in the Impala fest:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS THAT MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 21 2009, 10:25 PM~14540498
> *:biggrin: THANKS THAT MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 21 2009, 02:25 PM~14540492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATEVER HAPPND 2 THIS 67?????????????????


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jul 21 2009, 02:01 PM~14540188
> *more pixs :thumbsup:
> *











HERES A PIC OF THE TELESCOPIC TILT


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14540412
> *Found this in the Impala fest:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car hoime. :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 21 2009, 03:02 PM~14540201
> *WHO????
> *


THE PIGS


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2009, 03:36 PM~14541247
> *THE PIGS
> *


 :no: :no: I MASH ALL OVER THE PLACE THEY NEVER MESS WITH ME :dunno:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Jul 21 2009, 03:13 PM~14540997
> *bad ass car hoime. :0
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

DOES ANBODY HAVE ANY PICTURES OF A 67 WITH THAT STOCK LOOKIN TURQUOISE BLUE


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 22 2009, 12:23 AM~14546225
> *DOES ANBODY HAVE ANY PICTURES OF A 67 WITH THAT STOCK LOOKIN TURQUOISE BLUE
> *



You can click on the individual car pics to enlarge.

http://www.impalass427.com/1967_impala_colors.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

2-D-top!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 21 2009, 08:09 AM~14536234
> *What you can do is either shorten the rear end or run 14X5.5 in the back. Stock rims are not reversed so the skirts will not rub. The wires have a deeper dish so the wheel sticks our and will rub.
> *


  right on bro I have at ten bolt rear end i will use thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> DOES ANBODY HAVE ANY PICTURES OF A 67 WITH THAT STOCK LOOKIN TURQUOISE BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 67juiced, ez_rider
Whats up bro? Hope all is well with you and your fam


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 21 2009, 04:43 PM~14539981
> *OR GET ORIGINAL 72 SPOKE DAYTONS THEY WILL NOT RUB
> *


Whats up homie? Finally got my ride in the paint shop


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 22 2009, 06:02 PM~14553349
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 67juiced, ez_rider
> Whats up bro? Hope all is well with you and your fam
> *



All okay, thanks


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 22 2009, 08:01 PM~14555033
> *All okay, thanks
> *


thanks for your help ez got them on.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Any rag tops for sale?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin: looking good 67s..........


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 22 2009, 10:24 PM~14555963
> *thanks for your help ez got them on..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Cool


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Jul 22 2009, 09:28 PM~14556032
> *Any rag tops for sale?
> *


 :biggrin: damn LV...still looking for a drop huh!!!, no luck on ebay or craigslist???, one day you'll find your drop bro - good luck bro - one love - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOOD NEWS I WENT TO THE BODY SHOP AND ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE :biggrin: I WILL GO BACK AND TAKE PICS TOMORROW, SHES READY FOR PRIMER


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 23 2009, 09:04 AM~14559232
> *GOOD NEWS I WENT TO THE BODY SHOP AND ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE :biggrin:  I WILL GO BACK AND TAKE PICS TOMORROW, SHES READY FOR PRIMER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 23 2009, 10:21 AM~14559393
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: CANT WAIT HOMIE TO BE ON THE STREETS WITH THIS RAG


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 23 2009, 11:46 AM~14560562
> *:biggrin: CANT WAIT HOMIE TO BE ON THE STREETS WITH THIS RAG
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 23 2009, 12:04 PM~14559232
> *GOOD NEWS I WENT TO THE BODY SHOP AND ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE :biggrin:  I WILL GO BACK AND TAKE PICS TOMORROW, SHES READY FOR PRIMER
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 23 2009, 01:24 PM~14560886
> *:0
> *


WHATS UP MY 67 BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 23 2009, 03:25 PM~14560892
> *WHATS UP MY 67 BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


Whats up//// Dropped my vert off for paint this week. Cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 23 2009, 01:49 PM~14561116
> *Whats up//// Dropped my vert off for paint this week. Cant wait :biggrin:
> *


PICS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 23 2009, 04:01 PM~14561242
> *PICS :0  :biggrin:
> *


I posted a few pics in my build topic of the trim coming off. Ill post up more as I get them.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Heres a pic from this past weekend a cruise spot in Fresno. We had the purple headlights on :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 23 2009, 01:56 PM~14561832
> *Heres a pic from this past weekend a cruise spot in Fresno. We had the purple headlights on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 23 2009, 08:46 AM~14559081
> *:biggrin: damn LV...still looking for a drop huh!!!, no luck on ebay or craigslist???, one day you'll find your drop bro - good luck bro - one love - big rasta :biggrin:
> *


Found a couple on craigslist but trying to get more then a couple pics of the car is damn near impossible.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 23 2009, 01:56 PM~14561832
> *Heres a pic from this past weekend a cruise spot in Fresno. We had the purple headlights on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looking good man, tell your pops I said whats up, you guys coming to the SD show?


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 23 2009, 04:15 PM~14563413
> *looking good man, tell your pops I said whats up, you guys coming to the SD show?
> *


Not totally sure. I probably wont, just found out my friend is getting married that weekend :banghead: but maybe I can make the trip that day. We'll see. You still out in SD?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 23 2009, 12:04 PM~14559232
> *GOOD NEWS I WENT TO THE BODY SHOP AND ALL THE BODY WORK IS DONE :biggrin:  I WILL GO BACK AND TAKE PICS TOMORROW, SHES READY FOR PRIMER
> *


Its tomorrow :biggrin: Check out my build topic, posted a couple new pics today


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 24 2009, 04:53 PM~14573526
> *Its tomorrow :biggrin:  Check out my build topic, posted a couple new pics today
> *


 :0 :biggrin: NICE HOMIE ILL BE POSTING PICS TOMORROW SORRY HOMIES DIDNT MAKE IT TODAY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 24 2009, 05:06 PM~14573671
> *:0  :biggrin: NICE HOMIE ILL BE POSTING PICS TOMORROW SORRY HOMIES DIDNT MAKE IT TODAY
> *


JUST CAME BACK :biggrin: 
HERE YOU GO HOMIE


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few pics from today


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2009, 11:43 AM~14579420
> *few pics from today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Anybody got the rubber inserts for rear bimper guards?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 26 2009, 08:22 AM~14584000
> *Anybody got the rubber inserts for rear bimper guards?
> *


Scott, I may have a set of used, driver quality ones. Not perfect but better than nothing. I'll PM you some pics later today.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2009, 01:43 PM~14579420
> *few pics from today
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2009, 12:43 PM~14579420
> *few pics from today
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice UCE!

Theres one on ebay that looks very similar to yours:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-Chevy-...9%3A1|72%3A2148


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 26 2009, 11:20 AM~14584290
> *Scott, I may have a set of used, driver quality ones. Not perfect but better than nothing. I'll PM you some pics later today.
> *


Thanks, I have some but they have rips in them towards the top....Not even good enough for daily. So please send pics when you can....


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

FORGIVEN, I see your








And I raise you a















:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Pic from yesterday :biggrin: *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

What up my 67 riders? Found this on page 3 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 26 2009, 08:01 PM~14589271
> *Pic from yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Frank


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 23 2009, 01:56 PM~14561832
> *Heres a pic from this past weekend a cruise spot in Fresno. We had the purple headlights on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean shit.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 26 2009, 11:20 AM~14584290
> *Scott, I may have a set of used, driver quality ones. Not perfect but better than nothing. I'll PM you some pics later today.
> *


Did you have any luck?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 27 2009, 08:10 AM~14591476
> *Did you have any luck?
> *


Scott, my daughter used our camera this weekend and I should have it back this morning. I'll have pics over to around noon PST.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 26 2009, 09:07 PM~14589330
> *Looking good Frank
> *


Thanks Rich just trying to keep up w/ U :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 27 2009, 08:11 AM~14591791
> *Thanks Rich just trying to keep up w/ U
> *


 :biggrin: wassup frank...just here at work doing the damn thing - eh bro'..did you ever get a hold of that dude with the wheels, whenever you have time holla at him and let me know wassup - have a good day bro :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2009, 12:43 PM~14579420
> *few pics from today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 26 2009, 09:01 PM~14589271
> *Pic from yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i love that color frank...always looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 26 2009, 09:01 PM~14589271
> *Pic from yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2009, 12:43 PM~14579420
> *few pics from today
> 
> 
> ...


  eh rich.....NICE UCE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

sported my 7 all weeknd :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 26 2009, 04:41 PM~14586719
> *FORGIVEN, I see your
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I FOLD :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 27 2009, 08:54 AM~14592092
> *:0 I FOLD :biggrin:
> *


come on forgiven dont gv up that ez :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 27 2009, 10:17 AM~14592263
> *come on forgiven dont gv up that ez :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NEVER THAT, I LET MY CAR DO THE TALKING :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 26 2009, 10:01 PM~14589271
> *Pic from yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Frank :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 27 2009, 09:29 AM~14591917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good, too :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 27 2009, 10:04 AM~14592700
> *Lookin' good, too :biggrin:
> *


thanx c u tomorrow any luck on the clip?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 27 2009, 09:29 AM~14591917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Greedy! :angry: 





















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 27 2009, 10:38 AM~14593058
> *Greedy! :angry:
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


   wut up with your 7????


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Jul 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14589862
> *clean shit.
> *


Thnx :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Hopefully someone can help me with this...

I'm in the process of tearing down front suspension and curious to know if anyone replaced their old rubber bushings for Polyurethane? Also if the rear trailing arms are the only ones that I need to keep the metal shell in the arm? 
I gotta get these parts to get powdercoated. Any help would be coo, Thanks!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 27 2009, 10:41 AM~14593100
> *Hopefully someone can help me with this...
> 
> I'm in the process of tearing down front suspension and curious to know if anyone replaced their old rubber bushings for Polyurethane? Also if the rear trailing arms are the only ones that I need to keep the metal shell in the arm?
> ...


i would stick 2 og style bushings..just my 2 cents..


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 27 2009, 11:25 AM~14592935
> *thanx c u tomorrow any luck on the clip?
> *


No luck, sorry. I have the door locks and the retainer clips, clips for the side moldings, clips for the skirt moldings, clips for the eyebrows and even clips for the vinyl trim but not the one for trunk. I do have your other items ready. See you tomorrow.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 26 2009, 12:02 PM~14585228
> *Thanks, I have some but they have rips in them towards the top....Not even good enough for daily. So please send pics when you can....
> *



PM and pics sent.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 27 2009, 10:59 AM~14593282
> *No luck, sorry. I have the door locks and the retainer clips, clips for the side moldings, clips for the skirt moldings, clips for the eyebrows and even clips for the vinyl trim but not the one for trunk. I do have your other items ready. See you tomorrow.
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 27 2009, 10:41 AM~14593100
> *Hopefully someone can help me with this...
> 
> I'm in the process of tearing down front suspension and curious to know if anyone replaced their old rubber bushings for Polyurethane? Also if the rear trailing arms are the only ones that I need to keep the metal shell in the arm?
> ...


 :biggrin: eh bro'...get the rubber bushings. i have the polyurethane on my ride now and they squeek when you drive. stick with the rubber bushings - i'm changing mine out back to the rubbers - jus my 2 pennies :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 27 2009, 11:02 AM~14593324
> *PM and pics sent.
> *


 :biggrin: wassup ez...howz it bro' - i hope all is better with you and da family. just checking in with you bradah :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 27 2009, 11:34 AM~14593635
> *:biggrin: eh bro'...get the rubber bushings. i have the polyurethane on my ride now and they squeek when you drive. stick with the rubber bushings - i'm changing mine out back to the rubbers - jus my 2 pennies :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: true dat cool runnings


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14593648
> *:biggrin: wassup ez...howz it bro' - i hope all is better with you and da family. just checking in with you bradah :biggrin:
> *



All is going okay, thanks!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Jul 27 2009, 10:43 AM~14593118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit! Damn glad I asked before removing everything. I can just pick up the rubber bushing at Autozone then. 

Thanks for the info, I can always count on you guys that are pretty much done with your rides. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 27 2009, 02:02 PM~14593324
> *PM and pics sent.
> *


Got it. PM sent back. :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 27 2009, 12:59 PM~14592636
> *:biggrin:  NEVER THAT, I LET MY CAR DO THE TALKING :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 27 2009, 01:47 PM~14594401
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

something new for the 67 Caprice


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 27 2009, 03:52 PM~14594480
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

ttt,4 the 7's


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 27 2009, 12:39 PM~14594306
> *No shit! Damn glad I asked before removing everything. I can just pick up the rubber bushing at Autozone then.
> 
> Thanks for the info, I can always count on you guys that are pretty much done with your rides. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Either way you need to keep your metal sleeves for the rear lower arms. When I had my wagon I changed them over to Poly but my sleeves were bad and they screwd the busings up later on.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 27 2009, 08:29 AM~14591917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Wanna trade :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 27 2009, 07:44 PM~14598823
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Wanna trade :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Whats poppin 67 riderz


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 27 2009, 07:43 PM~14598815
> *Either way you need to keep your metal sleeves for the rear lower arms.
> *



So what your saying is I need to just remove just the rubber to replace them with new rubber bushings?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 28 2009, 12:06 PM~14605270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: da big "M" iz in da house :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 28 2009, 04:48 PM~14607490
> *:biggrin: da big "M" iz in da house :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP BROTHA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

To the top


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 28 2009, 03:00 PM~14607039
> *So what your saying is I need to just remove just the rubber to replace them with new rubber bushings?
> *


no.. he means if u use the poly bushings u need the old metal sleeve from your old bushings to make the poly bushings work..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 28 2009, 03:48 PM~14607490
> *:biggrin: da big "M" iz in da house :biggrin:
> *


hey cool runnings did u get your car going????????????


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 28 2009, 07:07 PM~14609450
> *no.. he means if u use the poly bushings u need the old metal sleeve from your old bushings to make the poly bushings work..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 28 2009, 08:08 PM~14609469
> *hey cool runnings did u get your car going????????????
> *


I hope he's not still stuck. Hollar back and let us know.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 28 2009, 06:07 PM~14609450
> *no.. he means if u use the poly bushings u need the old metal sleeve from your old bushings to make the poly bushings work..
> *


THATS WHAT I AM DOING :cheesy:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 28 2009, 08:16 PM~14610246
> *I hope he's not still stuck. Hollar back and let us know.
> *


He was getting it towed to his mothers house last night when I talked to him


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 28 2009, 08:16 PM~14610246
> *I hope he's not still stuck. Hollar back and let us know.
> *


He's up and running now :biggrin: He said the piece on the points that hit the cam that opens and closes them broke off causing it to not open and close. NO SPARK!! Itold him it was the points :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 28 2009, 08:28 PM~14611211
> *He's up and running now :biggrin: He said the piece on the points that hit the cam that opens and closes them broke off causing it to not open and close. NO SPARK!! Itold him it was the points :biggrin:
> *


 THATS ONE OF THE REASONS I GOT RID OF THE POINTS ...GOT ME PERTRONIX :biggrin:


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

a lot of clean *sevens* hope to have my car up next summer :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 28 2009, 10:28 PM~14611211
> *He's up and running now :biggrin: He said the piece on the points that hit the cam that opens and closes them broke off causing it to not open and close. NO SPARK!! Itold him it was the points :biggrin:
> *



Glad to hear he back on the road :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 28 2009, 09:28 PM~14611211
> *He's up and running now :biggrin: He said the piece on the points that hit the cam that opens and closes them broke off causing it to not open and close. NO SPARK!! Itold him it was the points :biggrin:
> *


  wassup fellas...yeah man..i'm back on the road again - running stronger for some reason. my points took a crap on me, now i'm getting the HEI put in on friday, i'm sick of them points. it takes something small like that to have your ride shutting down on you - damn that sucks....but i guess that's what happens when you roll an "OLD SCHOOL". right on for the love fellas - frank, debo, ez - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 29 2009, 08:08 AM~14614336
> * wassup fellas...yeah man..i'm back on the road again - running stronger for some reason. my points took a crap on me, now i'm getting the HEI put in on friday, i'm sick of them points. it takes something small like that to have your ride shutting down on you - damn that sucks....but i guess that's what happens when you roll an "OLD SCHOOL". right on for the love fellas - frank, debo, ez - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> *


ANY TIME BIG RASTA :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Jul 29 2009, 02:45 AM~14613188
> *a lot of clean sevens hope to have my car up next summer :biggrin:
> *


good luck bro. nice to see more 67's in Fresno :biggrin:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 23 2009, 10:51 PM~14566976
> *Not totally sure. I probably wont, just found out my friend is getting married that weekend :banghead:  but maybe I can make the trip that day. We'll see. You still out in SD?
> *


man i skipped right over your post didnt see it, ya I am still out here. just going to school. how is everything your way


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 09:31 PM~14611255
> * THATS ONE OF THE REASONS I GOT RID OF THE POINTS ...GOT ME PERTRONIX  :biggrin:
> *


 ya i heard about those they work pretty good i was thinking of putting that on mine also


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 29 2009, 09:40 AM~14615097
> *man i skipped right over your post didnt see it, ya I am still out here. just going to school.  how is everything your way
> *


Its all good out here. Saturday were heading to Merced for that show. Then coming home straight to bed and head out to L.A bout 12 a.m for the Whittier Blvd show. Busy weekend. LTD's finally going to the body shop :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2009, 01:50 PM~14615710
> *:biggrin:
> *


Here ya go playa...Preview


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 29 2009, 04:58 PM~14618941
> *Here ya go playa...Preview
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO SEE THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2009, 07:25 PM~14619243
> *I WANT TO SEE THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:
> *


I got some pics in my build topic


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 29 2009, 09:08 AM~14614336
> * wassup fellas...yeah man..i'm back on the road again - running stronger for some reason. my points took a crap on me, now i'm getting the HEI put in on friday, i'm sick of them points. it takes something small like that to have your ride shutting down on you - damn that sucks....but i guess that's what happens when you roll an "OLD SCHOOL". right on for the love fellas - frank, debo, ez - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> *



Call anytime!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I got a pair of those exterior chrome trim pieces that are under the vent windows if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2009, 04:25 PM~14619243
> *I WANT TO SEE THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait to see both of your guys' cars


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 29 2009, 09:41 PM~14621044
> *i cant wait to see both of your guys' cars
> *


U and Us Both :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 29 2009, 06:51 PM~14621153
> *U and Us Both :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 29 2009, 07:41 PM~14621044
> *i cant wait to see both of your guys' cars
> *


 :biggrin: me niether


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup relatives....got the 67 rolling with a "IGNITOR", now the chev runs tighter. i can feel the difference, i'm glad i went that route. now it's...."SIDE WAYS TO THE NEXT LIGHT". j/k - it's a big change in performance - one love to all -


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jul 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14540412
> *Found this in the Impala fest:
> 
> 
> ...


R those 13's on your 7


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Jul 30 2009, 10:42 AM~14627038
> *R those 13's on your 7
> *


no they 14s..i hv 14x7 zeniths on it now.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 30 2009, 11:39 AM~14627005
> * wassup relatives....got the 67 rolling with a "IGNITOR", now the chev runs tighter. i can feel the difference, i'm glad i went that route. now it's...."SIDE WAYS TO THE NEXT LIGHT". j/k - it's a big change in performance - one love to all -
> *


  THATS COO HOMIE


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah droppedltd, i just picked it up from craigslist but im overseas rite now but i hope to be out still next year bro. if its meant too be we will see there is always the year after :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jul 29 2009, 01:57 PM~14617672
> *Its all good out here. Saturday were heading to Merced for that show. Then coming home straight to bed and head out to L.A bout 12 a.m for the Whittier Blvd show. Busy weekend. LTD's finally going to the body shop :biggrin:
> *



there is a show in whittier blvd? sunday? oh shit the LTD is getting ready! what color? any tribal patterns????


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*A 7 from our new Tulare County Chapter  *


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 30 2009, 05:30 PM~14630836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS GANGSTA....


----------



## PORKY SD (Jun 23, 2009)

NICE 67's GUYS!!!!!!!! I GOT A QUESTION WE ARE BUILDING A 67 S.S SHOULD I RUN THE IMPALA MOLDINGS ON SIDE OR NOT OR WHAT DO YOU THINK?????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Jul 30 2009, 09:25 PM~14633068
> *NICE 67's GUYS!!!!!!!! I GOT A QUESTION WE ARE BUILDING A 67 S.S SHOULD I RUN THE IMPALA MOLDINGS ON SIDE OR NOT OR WHAT DO YOU THINK?????????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


If it were up to me, I would keep the SS looking like an SS. Don't change up the moldings. Keep the car's exterior with the lower rockers or no moldings at all. Just my two cents.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 30 2009, 09:39 AM~14627005
> * wassup relatives....got the 67 rolling with a "IGNITOR", now the chev runs tighter. i can feel the difference, i'm glad i went that route. now it's...."SIDE WAYS TO THE NEXT LIGHT". j/k - it's a big change in performance - one love to all -
> *


Right on Rhasta .....I told ya brother....+ it keeps the look of the stock distributor and not the bulky hei :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 30 2009, 07:59 PM~14633528
> *If it were up to me, I would keep the SS looking like an SS. Don't change up the moldings. Keep the car's exterior with the lower rockers or no moldings at all. Just my two cents.
> *


Cosigned :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 29 2009, 05:51 PM~14621153
> *U and Us Both :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Jul 31 2009, 12:30 AM~14630836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X-laced wheels looks great on 67´s!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 30 2009, 08:59 PM~14633528
> *If it were up to me, I would keep the SS looking like an SS. Don't change up the moldings. Keep the car's exterior with the lower rockers or no moldings at all. Just my two cents.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Jul 30 2009, 08:25 PM~14633068
> *NICE 67's GUYS!!!!!!!! I GOT A QUESTION WE ARE BUILDING A 67 S.S SHOULD I RUN THE IMPALA MOLDINGS ON SIDE OR NOT OR WHAT DO YOU THINK?????????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


wuz up Porky! If you decide to go with the Impala mouldings hit me up I got a full set.


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 30 2009, 04:30 PM~14630836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is clean! :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: peek a boo


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 31 2009, 02:09 PM~14639262
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: peek a boo
> *



:thumbsup: That's tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 31 2009, 02:57 PM~14640196
> *:thumbsup: That's tight!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 31 2009, 05:57 PM~14640196
> *:thumbsup: That's tight!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2

ez, you got a PM


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 31 2009, 02:09 PM~14639262
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: peek a boo
> *


  NICE


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 31 2009, 01:09 PM~14639262
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: peek a boo
> *


Damn, Debo that's nice! :0 I wish I had me a set of those.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 31 2009, 04:09 PM~14639262
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: peek a boo
> *


I got some hide aways in my garage that I dont need. $100 shipped
























Just dont tell Debo his are missing :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 31 2009, 07:00 PM~14642957
> *I got some hide aways in my garage that I dont need. $100 shipped
> Just dont tell Debo his are missing :biggrin:
> *


HahahahahahhahahahhahHHHahhahahahahahahah


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 31 2009, 08:00 PM~14642957
> *I got some hide aways in my garage that I dont need. $100 shipped
> Just dont tell Debo his are missing :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: 















j,k :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 31 2009, 06:10 PM~14641956
> *Damn, Debo that's nice!  :0  I wish I had me a set of those.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 31 2009, 02:57 PM~14640196
> *:thumbsup: That's tight!  :thumbsup:
> *


x67 TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

ANY ONE GOING TO FRISKO ON SUNDAY....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Aug 1 2009, 12:12 AM~14644959
> *ANY ONE GOING TO FRISKO ON SUNDAY....
> *


IMA BE THERE WITH MY REGAL.....STILL PUTTING IN SUM WORK ON MY 67 :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 30 2009, 04:55 PM~14631064
> *there is a show in whittier blvd? sunday?  oh shit the LTD is getting ready! what color? any tribal patterns????
> *


Not to sure yet. The paint should be simple for a year so then we'll see. Yea bro Whittier Blvd. My dad started his cruising on Whittier Blvd. THey used his car for the Boulevard Nights movie, back when he rolled with the L.A Imperials. So yea man you should hit that show if you get a chance. Free to public. :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 31 2009, 11:48 PM~14643376
> *:angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> j,k :biggrin:
> *


Kidding homie. Hide aways look good man :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 1 2009, 03:38 AM~14645092
> *IMA BE THERE WITH MY REGAL.....STILL PUTTING IN SUM WORK ON MY 67  :biggrin:
> *


KU C U DER.... :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 31 2009, 08:54 AM~14636985
> *wuz up Porky! If you decide to go with the Impala mouldings hit me up I got a full set.
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: Chale!! those are spoken for  :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 1 2009, 10:20 AM~14646234
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: Chale!! those are spoken for   :biggrin:
> *


ORALE! uffin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, oldskool 67


:wave: What's up Dave? Hope all is well, homie.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD+Jul 30 2009, 09:25 PM~14633068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also have a complete set of eight...redone and ready to install. Clips included.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

going to the shop today hopefully ill see it primerred :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 1 2009, 12:53 PM~14646694
> *going to the shop today hopefully ill see it primerred :biggrin:
> *



Don't forget your camera...post pics when you return :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 1 2009, 02:53 PM~14646694
> *going to the shop today hopefully ill see it primerred :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Pics


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, 67juiced

Package ready to ship on Monday.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 1 2009, 02:56 PM~14646707
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, 67juiced
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. You wouldnt happen to have the "Chevrolet" emblem for the grill would you?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 1 2009, 01:02 PM~14646734
> *Thanks homie. You wouldnt happen to have the "Chevrolet" emblem for the grill would you?
> *


Why yes I do :biggrin: PM sent.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 1 2009, 06:51 PM~14647901
> *Why yes I do  :biggrin:  PM sent.
> *


By now I should know better than to ask if you have something. I should just tell you the part I need and see how much shipped :biggrin: I got your pm, Ill take it. Thanks ez


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Fellas, just a quick update....12-bolt 4-link rear end sold and was picked up today. I also have these Hotchkis lower trailing arms for sale. They retail for over $400 bucks. PM me an offer or call me at 562-201-1374





































Just some shelf ware from sitting in my garage for a while. Never been istalled, brand new. Will fit 65-70 Impala & Caprice. See link: http://www.hotchkis.net/6570_chevrolet_bbo...iling_arms.html


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NO PICS YET CAR STILL THE SAME TO MUCH INSURANCE WORK AT HIS SHOP  BUT ITS ALL GOOD  IVE BEEN WAITIN THIS LONG SO I AINT TRIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2009, 02:55 PM~14660252
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, whos is that?

Just got home with mine, gotta put all the trim back on tho :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 30 2009, 08:59 PM~14633528
> *If it were up to me, I would keep the SS looking like an SS. Don't change up the moldings. Keep the car's exterior with the lower rockers or no moldings at all. Just my two cents.
> *


 :biggrin: x1967 :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 67juiced, D-Cheeze, cool runnings
Whats up Gentlemen


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 3 2009, 03:51 PM~14662671
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 67juiced, D-Cheeze, cool runnings
> Whats up Gentlemen
> *


 :biggrin: wassup bro'...day off today,back to the grind tomorrow - howz it with you bro???, hope all is well :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 3 2009, 01:49 PM~14660846
> *Wow, whos is that?
> 
> Just got home with mine, gotta put all the trim back on tho :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


FOUND THE PIC UNDER IMPALAS :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 3 2009, 06:54 PM~14662710
> *:biggrin: wassup bro'...day off today,back to the grind tomorrow - howz it with you bro???, hope all is well :biggrin:
> *


Same here, back at work in the AM :angry: Things are good here


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2009, 07:30 PM~14663087
> *FOUND THE PIC UNDER IMPALAS :biggrin:
> *


It looks good. Lots of motovation in the 67 fest these days


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

figured i show my project i started tonight long ways to go


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 3 2009, 08:15 PM~14665661
> *figured i show my project i started tonight long was to go
> 
> 
> ...


at least you got a rag


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND UCE/BROWN IMPRESSION TOY DRIVE 
























BIG RHASTAS 67


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MY 7


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FRANKS 7


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i got another but its gonna be for the wifey im doin mine first :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SHAKA64 ( BRUDDA JOE ) , COOL RUNNINGS (BIG RHASTA ) , D-CHEEZE ( RICH)


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14666078
> *i got another but its gonna be for the wifey im doin mine first :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM TWO DROPS ....MUST BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 11:46 PM~14666125
> *DAMM TWO DROPS ....MUST BE NICE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 08:41 PM~14666045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TWINS :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14666071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PICS RICH


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*BOOTY SHOT OF RICH'S 7  LOOK   EVEN THE REVERSE LIGHTS WORK :biggrin: *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 3 2009, 11:15 PM~14665661
> *figured i show my project i started tonight long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a nice garage/shop in the back ground :thumbsup:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14666071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cleeeeaaaaan :0 :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 09:45 PM~14666104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up fellas? :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 3 2009, 08:15 PM~14665661
> *figured i show my project i started tonight long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 3 2009, 10:47 PM~14667852
> *BOOTY SHOT OF RICH'S 7  LOOK    EVEN THE REVERSE LIGHTS WORK :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :nono: brake lite out :biggrin: .....looking good thou.. :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 08:45 PM~14666104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: sup fellas


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 08:40 PM~14666027
> *FEW PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND UCE/BROWN IMPRESSION TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: right on for the pics rich - one love :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14666071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is all i have to say........ :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 3 2009, 10:42 PM~14667796
> *TWINS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: big ups to d-cheeze for the nice pics....yeah you can say we're twins :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 4 2009, 07:22 AM~14670069
> *:biggrin: big ups to d-cheeze for the nice pics....yeah you can say we're twins :biggrin:
> *


SEPERATED AT BIRTH :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 3 2009, 09:47 PM~14667852
> *BOOTY SHOT OF RICH'S 7  LOOK    EVEN THE REVERSE LIGHTS WORK :biggrin:
> 
> *


YEAH BUT ONE OF TAILIGHTS IS OUT :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 4 2009, 07:12 AM~14669996
> *:nono: brake lite out :biggrin: .....looking good thou.. :thumbsup:
> *


STUPID AFTERMARKET SOCKETS FOR THE BULBS .............................................IF I HIT A HARD BUMP THAT ONE ALWAYS FALLS OUT :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Aug 4 2009, 05:47 AM~14669464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP DEBO ?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2009, 08:41 AM~14670190
> *WJHATS CRACKIN EZ ?
> 
> SUP DEBO ?
> *


chilln at work..man its slow rt now :angry: ..yea those aftermarket sockets suck im always messing wit mine 2....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 4 2009, 08:18 AM~14670440
> *chilln at work..man its slow rt now :angry: ..yea those aftermarket sockets suck im always messing wit mine 2....
> *


work slow for me to ....they cut my hours last week  ...no more fun money .......as for those sockets i think i am gonna silicone mine in


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2009, 09:24 AM~14670487
> *work slow for me to ....they cut my hours last week    ...no more fun money .......as for those sockets i think i am gonna silicone mine in
> *


shit they cut our pay 10%... :thumbsdown: i spread the metal ears out a bit & they seem to work good for now... just dont silicone all the way around they need to ground off housing..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

hey fellas im looking for a drivers side kick panel for an a/c car if anyone has one hit me up..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 4 2009, 08:33 AM~14670547
> *shit they cut our pay 10%... :thumbsdown: i spread the metal ears out a bit & they seem to work good for now... just dont silicone all the way around they need to ground off housing..
> *


i had the choice of a 15% pay cut or a day off .....i took the day off  sux's either way :angry: 

thanks for the tip on the silicone


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Anyone got chrome straps for 67 gas tank for sale? Or know about what it runs to get them chromed? Thanks fellas


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2009, 09:41 AM~14670190
> *WJHATS CRACKIN EZ ?
> 
> SUP DEBO ?
> *



Just checking in on the fellas while working :biggrin: and staying in touch.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 4 2009, 08:25 AM~14669168
> *Looks like you got a nice garage/shop in the back ground :thumbsup:
> *



o yea thats the reason i bought this house :biggrin: 



i seen where you were doin your gas tank you kno anybody with one around nc i need one


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14665661
> *figured i show my project i started tonight long ways to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WELCOME TO OUR FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ez_rider, D-Cheeze, debo67ss

:wave: What's Up Fellas?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 3 2009, 09:43 PM~14666078
> *i got another but its gonna be for the wifey im doin mine first :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MUST BE NICE HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 3 2009, 09:40 PM~14666027
> *FEW PICS FROM THIS WEEKEND UCE/BROWN IMPRESSION TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ok guys i know its not a 67 :biggrin: but just had to post this bad ass vette 2008 zr1 this fucking ride is a rocket on wheels i test drove it & all i have to say is DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM IT PUT MY ASS IN THE SEAT... :biggrin: OH BUT THERE IS A 67 IN DA BACKGROUND


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 4 2009, 02:27 PM~14672752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 4 2009, 03:31 PM~14672232
> *o yea thats the reason i bought this house  :biggrin:
> i seen where you were doin your gas tank you kno anybody with one around nc i need one
> *


I know there is a 67 convertible SS in Boone NC. Its too far gone for the average fella to restore but would be great for parts. Its about a mile west of Sugar Mountain Ski resort. I think they are like 3-4 hundred new


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 4 2009, 02:27 PM~14672752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tell the truth Debo...that monster is going in your rag, right? :biggrin: 
That is a BAD ASS ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 4 2009, 02:24 PM~14673364
> *Tell the truth Debo...that monster is going in your rag, right? :biggrin:
> That is a BAD ASS ride. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 4 2009, 05:12 PM~14673226
> *I know there is a 67 convertible SS in Boone NC. Its too far gone for the average fella to restore but would be great for parts. Its about a mile west of Sugar Mountain Ski resort. I think they are like 3-4 hundred new
> *


i just get me a new one


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Big Dolla :biggrin: Whats wrong with the one you got?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

there wont one on either :machinegun:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Aug 4 2009, 07:15 PM~14674448
> *there wont one on either :machinegun:
> *


Oh, well I guess you GOT to get one :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2009, 07:38 PM~14674670
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2009, 03:51 PM~14672411
> *:0 WELCOME TO OUR FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 4 2009, 12:27 PM~14672752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do you work debo ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2009, 11:51 AM~14672411
> *:0 WELCOME TO OUR FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

for sale in sweden currently


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2009, 10:33 PM~14678826
> *where do you work debo ?
> *


AT A CHEVY DEALER :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING FELLAS...BACK TO THE GRIND FROM A 5 DAY OFF SESSION - IT FELT GOOD TO TAKE A COUPLE DAYS OFF... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 4 2009, 05:52 PM~14674833
> *Whats up homie?
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE WAITING FOR THE SHOP TO CALL ME SO I CAN GO TAKE PICS FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

wassup homies :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 5 2009, 09:52 AM~14681557
> *wassup homies :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 5 2009, 06:52 AM~14681038
> *AT A CHEVY DEALER :biggrin:
> *


Right on ....I will post up some of the crazy shit that comes through my work tommarrow ....todays my " furlough day" so I am not there


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2009, 11:49 AM~14681522
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE WAITING FOR THE SHOP TO CALL ME SO I CAN GO TAKE PICS FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


Thats Right :yes: :yes:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 5 2009, 09:51 AM~14682105
> *Right on ....I will post up some of the crazy shit that comes through my work tommarrow ....todays my " furlough day" so I am not there
> *


Rich PM me a #. I need to talk to you about chips :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 5 2009, 10:56 AM~14682159
> *Thats Right :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 5 2009, 09:51 AM~14682105
> *Right on ....I will post up some of the crazy shit that comes through my work tommarrow ....todays my " furlough day" so I am not there
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 5 2009, 06:55 AM~14680657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS FROM FAIRFIELD CALI!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 5 2009, 01:01 PM~14684158
> *THIS IS FROM FAIRFIELD CALI!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yep was just for sale over here not too long ago... looked a lot like the one forgiven picked up...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

started tearin the ride apart today
























this fucked up my day, backing out a screw and didnt realize it was under the window a little bit and the pressure cracked the window :angry: 








need your guys help here, how do you get the chromes off here


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 5 2009, 10:38 PM~14689869
> *started tearin the ride apart today
> 
> 
> ...


  good luck on the build eastbay


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 6 2009, 01:38 AM~14689869
> *started tearin the ride apart today
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 5 2009, 08:51 AM~14682105
> *Right on ....I will post up some of the crazy shit that comes through my work tommarrow ....todays my " furlough day" so I am not there
> *



























koenigsegg ccxr 1100 hp ....car cost 1.1 million


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 5 2009, 11:38 PM~14689869
> *started tearin the ride apart today
> 
> 
> ...


nice another one in the family :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 5 2009, 09:38 PM~14689869
> *started tearin the ride apart today
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD JR


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 5 2009, 11:38 PM~14689869
> *started tearin the ride apart today
> 
> 
> ...



PM replied to.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 6 2009, 09:26 AM~14692162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0 that looks like its already doing 120 mph just sitting there.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 5 2009, 10:38 PM~14689869
> *started tearin the ride apart today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :happysad: good luck jr. i know its gonna be bad when you finish with it.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 6 2009, 06:04 PM~14696903
> *:0    :happysad: good luck jr. i know its gonna be bad when you finish with it.
> *


WAS THIS YOURS PERRO? :0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup, his old car.  



> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 6 2009, 05:14 PM~14696970
> *WAS THIS YOURS PERRO? :0
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 6 2009, 08:14 PM~14696970
> *WAS THIS YOURS PERRO? :0
> *


What it is homie?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hey, everybody, still tryin to figure out how the trim around the top comes off, any pointers? i almost have the whole car down to metal except for this area


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i hope so, i was gonna ride it for a little bit longer, but ive had too many people walk up and say " hey.,isnt that waynes car!" lol so gotta do what i gotta do. its almost all the way down to metal, needs some work, but no big deal



> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 6 2009, 05:04 PM~14696903
> *:0    :happysad: good luck jr. i know its gonna be bad when you finish with it.
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Mine has a screw in these 2 spots and the rest just popped off. Not sure if thats how they all are though.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Heres a 67 I found in another thread


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 5 2009, 09:38 PM~14689869
> *started tearin the ride apart today
> 
> 
> ...



:0 DAMN JR YOU DON'T WASTE NO TIME BRO.. I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT PAINTED GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 6 2009, 08:44 PM~14697167
> *hey, everybody, still tryin to figure out how the trim around the top comes off, any pointers? i almost have the whole car down to metal except for this area
> 
> 
> ...


good question i got to take mine off too


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 6 2009, 05:46 PM~14697182
> *i hope so, i was gonna ride it for a little bit longer, but ive had too many people walk up and say " hey.,isnt that waynes car!" lol so gotta do what i gotta do. its almost all the way down to metal, needs some work, but no big deal
> *


yea i know what you mean... wish i had the funds to do a makeover right now


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 6 2009, 07:07 PM~14697309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

THANKS EZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 6 2009, 06:44 PM~14697167
> *hey, everybody, still tryin to figure out how the trim around the top comes off, any pointers? i almost have the whole car down to metal except for this area
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, there are finish screws that hold the trim down at the ends and I belive that is also has clips that fasten the molding to the rest of the rear deck. Ask Debo on here as he redid his rag and I believe he has the right answer for you.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 6 2009, 10:15 PM~14699085
> *THANKS EZ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Glad I was able to lend a helping hand


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 6 2009, 05:07 PM~14697309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD JOB


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 6 2009, 06:50 PM~14697211
> *Heres a 67 I found in another thread
> 
> 
> ...


Some of you may know and some of you may not...one of Cartoon's first cars was that 67 Impala. Not sure if he still has it but it was a really clean ride.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 6 2009, 08:49 PM~14697203
> *Mine has a screw in these 2 spots and the rest just popped off. Not sure if thats how they all are though.
> 
> 
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 6 2009, 02:10 PM~14693529
> *PM replied to.
> *


EZ got the package today, thanks again bro. Yours should be arriving any day.
Thanks again.


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Whats poppin my 67 ryderz......A little update on my 67, i got juice on it now!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Aug 7 2009, 08:01 AM~14701623
> *Whats poppin my 67 ryderz......A little update on my 67, i got juice on it now!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  dat's what i'm talking about - what's up with you pimpin' -


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 6 2009, 05:49 PM~14697203
> *Mine has a screw in these 2 spots and the rest just popped off. Not sure if thats how they all are though.
> 
> 
> ...


yup thats how they go


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 7 2009, 11:23 AM~14701765
> *yup thats how they go
> *


Wow, you mean something on my ride wasnt "rigged"?!!!!! I wasnt sure if they were all like that or not. :uh:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 7 2009, 08:11 AM~14701356
> *EZ got the package today, thanks again bro. Yours should be arriving any day.
> Thanks again.
> *


Hope you are pleased with the items. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Aug 7 2009, 09:01 AM~14701623
> *Whats poppin my 67 ryderz......A little update on my 67, i got juice on it now!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 7 2009, 12:05 PM~14702094
> *Hope you are pleased with the items. Thanks for the update.
> *


Very pleased(as always) Thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 7 2009, 11:23 AM~14701765
> *yup thats how they go
> *


Debo, the guy that painted my car took the switchfor my convertible top loose to paint the dash. He wasnt sure if he put the (3)wires back the right way. He must not have cause now its not working and keeps popping the fuse. Do you know off hand what the back of your switch looks like? Sorry to ramble on, Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

For you fellas riding 14"s.......What tire size are you using?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 7 2009, 09:14 AM~14702175
> *Debo, the guy that painted my car took the switchfor my convertible top loose to paint the dash. He wasnt sure if he put the (4)wires back the right way. He must not have cause now its not working and the fuse is good. Do you know off hand what the back of your switch looks like? Sorry to ramble on, Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> *


i need to look at mine but the hot wire goes in the middle of plug.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 7 2009, 09:20 AM~14702223
> *For you fellas riding 14"s.......What tire size are you using?
> *


5-20-14 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 7 2009, 01:43 PM~14702951
> *5-20-14 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got 175/75 now with a wide white wall. I want to do 175/75 with a skinny white wall


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 7 2009, 01:42 PM~14702941
> *i need to look at mine but the hot wire goes in the middle of plug.
> *


Here is what I got. I have 1 wire that is hot with the key on and it ties into the dash harness. The other 2 wires run straight to the convertible top motor....The fuse was blown, and when I put a new one in the motor ran without the switch being touched :0 Then the fuse popped. Anyone know what wire goes to what here? :uh:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 7 2009, 10:45 AM~14702974
> *I got 175/75 now with a wide white wall. I want to do 175/75 with a skinny white wall
> *


 :biggrin: eh juiced..where did you get your tires from????, i'm looking for 175/75 w/ wide whitewalls :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I traded the 13s with tire that were on my car with a guy here in town. Not sure where he got them. Iwant to get the same size but with a skinny white wall this time


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 7 2009, 08:20 AM~14702223
> *For you fellas riding 14"s.......What tire size are you using?
> *


175/70-14


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

WASSUP EVERYBODY........FINISHED STRIPPING DOWN CAR AND DROPPING HER OFF MONDAY FOR SUM BODYWORK AND NEW PAINT JOB....GETTING DOOR HANDLES AND ANTENNAS SHAVED OFF FOR A SLEEKER LOOK.....ALL INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR TRIM INCLUDING BUMPERS HAVE BEEN RECHROMED LOOKING BRAND NEW....HAVENT DECIDED ON DA COLOR YET......{MAYBE A BLUE/GREEN COMBO?} ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOMED :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 7 2009, 11:34 AM~14703489
> *Here is what I got. I have 1 wire that is hot with the key on and it ties into the dash harness. The other 2 wires run straight to the convertible top motor....The fuse was blown, and when I put a new one in the motor ran without the switch being touched :0 Then the fuse popped. Anyone know what wire goes to what here? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


thats the wrong switch for the top :banghead: :banghead: the og 1 is a 3 prong one...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 6 2009, 06:46 PM~14697182
> *i hope so, i was gonna ride it for a little bit longer, but ive had too many people walk up and say " hey.,isnt that waynes car!" lol so gotta do what i gotta do. its almost all the way down to metal, needs some work, but no big deal
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE THATS WHY I REDOING MINE TOO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 5 2009, 06:01 PM~14686400
> *yep was just for sale over here not too long ago... looked a lot like the one forgiven picked up...
> *


I WITH IT HAD THAT INTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> for sale in sweden currently
> :0 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 7 2009, 06:29 PM~14705741
> *thats the wrong switch for the top :banghead:  :banghead: the og 1 is a 3 prong one...
> *


I am aware of that it has made in tiawan on the inside of it :uh: :biggrin: But it has been working fine I just need to figure out what plugs to what. Unless you got one you want to send me :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> > for sale in sweden currently
> > :0 :0


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2009, 08:12 AM~14701692
> * dat's what i'm talking about - what's up with you pimpin' -
> *


Chillen man, just tryin to get my ride right. still have a long way to go :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey can anyone tell me where i can get some 13s wheels and tires for a decent price


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Aug 7 2009, 07:01 AM~14701623
> *Whats poppin my 67 ryderz......A little update on my 67, i got juice on it now!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> > for sale in sweden currently
> > :0 :0
> 
> 
> thats from the 707


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

GOTTA LOVE 67'S!!!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Aug 9 2009, 11:58 PM~14721607
> *MY BABY...THAT I'LL BE STARTING VERY SOON!
> *


TWINS...??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Aug 9 2009, 12:53 PM~14717425
> *Hey can anyone tell me where i can get some 13s wheels and tires for a decent price
> *


  if you want to roll with good quality rims....WIRE WHEEL KING, original ZENITH rims, just a different name. CAMPBELL, CA. - 1.888.892.5037. if you want some tires to go with those rims - D-CHEEZE is the man for tires


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 10 2009, 05:22 AM~14722988
> *TWINS...??? :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: POTENTIAL....very much so. EZ is the man for parts :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SAN DIEGO THIS WEEKEND :0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

WUT UP 67'S


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Aug 10 2009, 05:03 AM~14722950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Moar  like the color :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Aug 10 2009, 09:32 AM~14724320
> *WUT UP 67'S
> *


  WASSUPPER TECHNIQUES???? - HOWZ IT BRO???, HOWZ THE 67 RUNNING - STILL LOOKING NICE


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 10 2009, 01:56 PM~14726194
> *:wave:
> *


Scott, payment received today. Let me know if yo need anything else.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Aug 9 2009, 11:53 AM~14717425
> *Hey can anyone tell me where i can get some 13s wheels and tires for a decent price
> *


I GOT THE SET OFF MY 67 ....I COULD HOOK YOU UP FOR 300.00 + SHIPPING  ....BUT SHIPPINGS GONNA BE STEEP


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 10 2009, 04:37 PM~14726537
> *Scott, payment received today. Let me know if yo need anything else.
> *


Will do. Thanks ez


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 10 2009, 04:54 PM~14726719
> *I GOT THE SET OFF MY 67 ....I COULD HOOK YOU UP FOR 300.00 + SHIPPING   ....BUT SHIPPINGS GONNA BE STEEP
> *


Is there a big difference between 175/75/14 and 175/70/14? And can you get either? I got 75s now with a wide ww and I want the skinny ww.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

67s to the top


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 11 2009, 12:58 PM~14736203
> *67s to the top
> *


X67 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 10 2009, 03:24 PM~14728134
> *Is there a big difference between 175/75/14 and 175/70/14? And can you get either? I got 75s now with a wide ww and I want the skinny ww.
> *


The 75's are 3/4 inch taller .... Shit part is nobody makes them anymore with a ww ...your gonna have to get 70's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR THE "7"'S


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 12 2009, 09:34 AM~14745411
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE "7"'S
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 10 2009, 01:54 PM~14726719
> *I GOT THE SET OFF MY 67 ....I COULD HOOK YOU UP FOR 300.00 + SHIPPING   ....BUT SHIPPINGS GONNA BE STEEP
> *


my zip code is 29907, how much would it be total.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 12 2009, 08:34 AM~14745411
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE "7"'S
> *


 :biggrin: FASHO :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 12 2009, 09:34 AM~14745411
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE "7"'S
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

5th page,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Aug 10 2009, 10:34 PM~14726515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats that right there!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 13 2009, 09:11 AM~14756060
> *5th page,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  BUT WERE ON TOP AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2009, 11:53 AM~14756465
> *:0    BUT WERE ON TOP AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

wuz up familia :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 13 2009, 03:49 PM~14760348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2009, 07:30 PM~14761358
> *:0  MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


Sorry, I found that pic in another topic. Id like to see the whole car also.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Aug 13 2009, 06:36 PM~14760872
> *wuz up familia :wave:
> *


You got a PM


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## jth2984 (Aug 13, 2009)

Man, anyone know of a '67 4 door for sale? I finally found one in NC and the thing was a wreck man! I need to find one for about 5,000 or so. Don't even need an engine or tranny, just a solid body and interior...and chrome of course


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

hey guys i need a little help from the pros. changed the front bushing on my 67 caprice upper,lower A-arm and strut rod bushing and now the spring is being a pain in the ass to put back in. I got a spring compressor but the shit keeps slipping anybody got any tips that my help. thx. :angry: :dunno:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

NICE 67'S GUYS


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Aug 14 2009, 05:13 PM~14770983
> *NICE 67'S GUYS
> *


Been quiet in here this week


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Aug 14 2009, 10:41 AM~14769023
> *hey guys i need a little help from the pros. changed the front bushing on my 67 caprice upper,lower A-arm and strut rod bushing and now the spring is being a pain in the ass to put back in. I got a spring compressor but the shit keeps slipping anybody got any tips that my help. thx. :angry:  :dunno:
> *


U probably got the wrong compressor  There is a difference in them, I dont think yours has enough bend at where they hook over the spring :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

whats up frank? havnt seen you in here in a while. hows your car doing?


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 13 2009, 03:49 PM~14760348
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Dahm Thats nice. thats the color I want to go on mine. fuck thats nice :cheesy:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

The car Is clean but needs some TLC


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Aug 14 2009, 11:41 AM~14769023
> *hey guys i need a little help from the pros. changed the front bushing on my 67 caprice upper,lower A-arm and strut rod bushing and now the spring is being a pain in the ass to put back in. I got a spring compressor but the shit keeps slipping anybody got any tips that my help. thx. :angry:  :dunno:
> *


 You need to use two jacks.One at the end with the bushing with a block of wood or sumthing and one under the spring pocket.Make sure you chine your coil so it dont pop out at ya.It's a pain in the ass but it will work.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 15 2009, 02:20 AM~14775490
> *:0 Dahm Thats nice. The car Is clean but needs some TLC
> *


:And just over 11 hours later you want to sell it. Am I missing something?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 15 2009, 09:36 AM~14777382
> *The car Is clean but needs some TLC
> *


kool project man.g/l on da sale


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 14 2009, 10:59 PM~14775369
> *U probably got the wrong compressor   There is a difference in them, I dont think yours has enough bend at where they hook over the spring :dunno:
> *


thx; :thumbsup: Got a new one and work perfect.


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Aug 15 2009, 10:46 AM~14777417
> *You need to use two jacks.One at the end with the bushing with a block of wood or sumthing and one under the spring pocket.Make sure you chine your coil so it dont pop out at ya.It's a pain in the ass but it will work.
> *


thx 4 the help bro.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 10 2009, 02:37 PM~14726537
> *Scott, payment received today. Let me know if yo need anything else.
> *


WHATS UP EZ I AM LOOKING FOR A RADIATOR SUPPORT IF YOU OR ANYBODY ON HERE HAS ONE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!! THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 15 2009, 01:38 PM~14778044
> *So at this point you want to paint it
> :And just over 11 hours later you want to sell it. Am I missing something?
> *


No need to be cunfused bro I'm just a little fustraded at this point So It's like I want to sell It than I want to keep It  trust me I dont even know what I want :biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805orDie_@Aug 15 2009, 02:19 PM~14778230
> *kool project man.g/l on da sale
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


















:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 16 2009, 02:26 AM~14782041
> *No need to be cunfused bro I'm just a little fustraded at this point So It's like I want to sell It than I want to keep It  trust me I dont even know what I want :biggrin:
> *


I hear that. Sucks when its 2 steps forward and 3 back :angry: Good looking 67 tho,  
Im looking for a stock column shifter if anyone has one please shoot me a pm. Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 15 2009, 09:57 PM~14780965
> *WHATS UP EZ I AM LOOKING FOR A RADIATOR SUPPORT IF YOU OR ANYBODY ON HERE HAS ONE LET ME KNOW!!!!!!!!! THANKS IN ADVANCE
> *


Sorry, bro...don't have any left.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 16 2009, 09:56 AM~14783394
> *I hear that. Sucks when its 2 steps forward and 3 back :angry: Good looking 67 tho,
> Im looking for a stock column shifter if anyone has one please shoot me a pm. Thanks
> *


I've got a stock steering column, non tilt. The only thing missing is the turn signal switch...it is attached to the wire harness so that is also missing. LMK if you are interested.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 16 2009, 12:32 PM~14783533
> *I've got a stock steering column, non tilt. The only thing missing is the turn signal switch...it is attached to the wire harness so that is also missing. LMK if you are interested.
> *


I just want the shifter. You willing to part out?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Aug 15 2009, 01:46 PM~14778357
> *thx; :thumbsup: Got a new one and work perfect.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 16 2009, 12:33 PM~14784120
> *I just want the shifter. You willing to part out?
> *



Not a problem...The plastic knob is gold. I am sure you can paint it any color you want. I will shoot you some pics tomorrow and PM them to you.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 16 2009, 05:03 PM~14784773
> *Not a problem...The plastic knob is gold. I am sure you can paint it any color you want. I will shoot you some pics tomorrow and PM them to you.
> *


Cool. Gold is not a problem. Thanks.


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:
love the 67s
one day..... :biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 16 2009, 09:56 AM~14783394
> *I hear that. Sucks when its 2 steps forward and 3 back :angry: Good looking 67 tho,
> Im looking for a stock column shifter if anyone has one please shoot me a pm. Thanks
> *


Na my problem Is that I got some sord Of short some where and It wont crank over and now the key ignition gets hot for some fuckin reason :banghead:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 16 2009, 11:45 PM~14787872
> *Na my problem Is that I got some sord Of short some where and It wont crank over and now the key ignition gets hot for some fuckin reason :banghead:
> *


Sounds like a ground problem maybe. Your best bet is to ask debo or ez for help on this one. You dont want to mess around and cause your ride to catch fire :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

gettin a caprice ready :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 17 2009, 10:27 AM~14791765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 17 2009, 10:27 AM~14791765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE :0 :0 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 17 2009, 12:27 PM~14791765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Palm trees and Chevrolets.......I need to move to California :biggrin: 

ez let me know about that shifter, thanks


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok 67 riders I need a helping hand EZ that harness that I bought from you I think maybe I'm not hooking something up right I got a mean short In my car, the bastered does'nt want to crank over and the key Ignition Is getting hot what am I doing wrong?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 17 2009, 01:37 PM~14793536
> *Palm trees and Chevrolets.......I need to move to California :biggrin:
> 
> ez let me know about that shifter, thanks
> *


Pics are being loaded into my computer...I'll PM them to you shortly.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 17 2009, 02:02 PM~14793755
> *Ok 67 riders I need a helping hand EZ that harness that I bought from you I think maybe I'm not hooking something up right  I got a mean short In my car, the bastered does'nt want to crank over and the key Ignition Is getting hot what am I doing wrong?
> *


Your ignition, or any other electrical device for that matter, should ever get hot. You will need to check every wire and make sure that your are not overloading your system. Do you have an assembly manual or a spec chart for hooking up your electrical? You may have some wires crossed. Also check your fuse box as the interior and exterior harnesses are linked there. Let me see if I a wiring diagram and I'll shoot you some pics.
By the way, weren't you having the problem with the short when you bought the harness from me? Two harnesses same problem...you may want to double check all of your electrical. Let me know if there is anything else I can do for you.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 17 2009, 01:37 PM~14793536
> *
> ez let me know about that shifter, thanks
> *


PM sent.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 17 2009, 09:27 AM~14791765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get those blinds Gabe :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 17 2009, 06:03 PM~14794845
> *PM sent.
> *


Got it and back at ya


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Let me know what you guys think. I tried on my skirts along w/ my new 72's this weekend  *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 03:39 PM~14795276
> *Let me get those blinds Gabe :biggrin:
> *


ok...



















NOT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 08:08 PM~14798451
> *Let me know what you guys think. I tried on my skirts along w/ my new 72's this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD PAINT EM UP.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 17 2009, 08:13 PM~14798525
> *ok...
> NOT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: never hurts to try  On the real did you mod your skirts at all for your Z's to clear w/o rubbing. I'm rubbing a little but not sure where?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

my new project :biggrin: ....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 17 2009, 08:17 PM~14798576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


?? what the other 67 behind the bomb


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 08:15 PM~14798554
> *:biggrin: never hurts to try  On the real did you mod your skirts at all for your Z's to clear w/o rubbing. I'm rubbing a little but not sure where?
> *


yea the left side only i trimmed the inner lip i had my rear end chromed & then i found out u could shorten the rear end :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 08:18 PM~14798588
> *?? what the other 67 behind the bomb
> *


BOTH I JUST PICKED UP THE 56..GONNA RESTORE THE 56 1ST THOU...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 17 2009, 08:19 PM~14798605
> *yea the left side only i trimmed the inner lip i had my rear end chromed & then i found out u could shorten the rear end :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


You were right about the chinas not clearing the skirts as opposed to the Daytons or Z's. These went right on w/o a fight but like I said I am rubbing a little when I drive  . I cant wait to get them painted up, I think they change the whole look of the ride


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 17 2009, 08:21 PM~14798632
> *BOTH I JUST PICKED UP THE 56..GONNA RESTORE THE 56 1ST THOU...
> *


 :yes: :yes: you have to many 67's on the road already :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 08:24 PM~14798670
> *:yes:  :yes: you have to many 67's on the road already :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THE 56 IS GOING TO BE FOR WIFEY :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 08:22 PM~14798651
> *You were right about the chinas not clearing the skirts as opposed to the Daytons or Z's. These went right on w/o a fight but like I said I am rubbing a little when I drive  . I cant wait to get them painted up, I think they change the whole look of the ride
> *


U RUNNING 13s?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

gonna chop up the 67 wagon this week


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Aug 17 2009, 08:33 PM~14798806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0   hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 09:05 PM~14799256
> *:uh: Yeah, is there another size everyone runs :biggrin:  nah why what up?
> :0  :0      hno:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


just asking i noticed the radial tires 14s with radial tires look shitty...im running14s but with 5:20s :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 07:08 PM~14798451
> *Let me know what you guys think. I tried on my skirts along w/ my new 72's this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


very nice frank .....very very nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

pic from this weekends bbq


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Aug 17 2009, 09:18 PM~14799505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich, just trying to keep up with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 17 2009, 09:30 PM~14799710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: As soon as I can find me a couple more of those w/w, I just might put my stocks on for a minute :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 08:36 PM~14799811
> *:biggrin: As soon as I can find me a couple more of those w/w, I just might put my stocks on for a minute :biggrin:
> *


i got them if you need them ....there just buffed out 175/70-14's :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 17 2009, 09:36 PM~14799825
> *i got them if you need them ....there just buffed out 175/70-14's  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 17 2009, 03:46 PM~14794667
> *Your ignition, or any other electrical device for that matter, should ever get hot. You will need to check every wire and make sure that your are not overloading your system. Do you have an assembly manual or a spec chart for hooking up your electrical? You may have some wires crossed. Also check your fuse box as the interior and exterior harnesses are linked there. Let me see if I a wiring diagram and I'll shoot you some pics.
> By the way, weren't you having the problem with the short when you bought the harness from me? Two harnesses same problem...you may want to double check all of your electrical. Let me know if there is anything else I can do for you.
> *



Ya EZ you're right I did have that problem before I bought the harness from you.
and #2 your right again I do need a assembly manual or wire diagram because I dont know were to start from. This car has lots of wires that I know don't go there but to be honest I'm clueless so If you can shoot me that Diagram I would be very thankfull bro.
and Thanks for the help EZ


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 18 2009, 02:05 AM~14801751
> *Ya EZ you're right I did have that problem before I bought the harness from you.
> and #2 your right again I do need a assembly manual or wire diagram because I dont know were to start from. This car has lots of wires that I know don't go there but to be honest I'm clueless so If you can shoot me that Diagram I would  be very thankfull bro.
> and Thanks for the help EZ
> *


I'll check this week and let you know as soon as I have anything. Keep your patience level up and don't give up on your ride.


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 17 2009, 08:34 PM~14798829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get that hood Debo67ss....lol :biggrin:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

ttt.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Aug 18 2009, 10:01 AM~14802501
> *Let me get that hood Debo67ss....lol :biggrin:
> *


You better get you a hood playa :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2009, 09:08 PM~14798451
> *Let me know what you guys think. I tried on my skirts along w/ my new 72's this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


nice i bought some too for mine 72 spoke triple gold D'z :biggrin: and im clearing the skirts


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup 67 riders...it's been a while since i said "wassup" to ya'll. this past weekend, my ladies daughter gave birth to a baby boy, unfortunately there were some complications with the new born. he was born with a hole in his lungs and now he's in the intensive care unit here in walnut creek, ca. kaiser hospital. he has all the tubes and monitors on him and he's fighting for his life.

i would like to know if you guys can shout out a prayer for my "lil man", so he can recover from this tribulation he's going thru. thank you from the bottom of my heart - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 18 2009, 11:49 AM~14805150
> * wassup 67 riders...it's been a while since i said "wassup" to ya'll. this past weekend, my ladies daughter gave birth to a baby boy, unfortunately there were some complications with the new born. he was born with a hole in his lungs and now he's in the intensive care unit here in walnut creek, ca. kaiser hospital. he has all the tubes and monitors on him and he's fighting for his life.
> 
> i would like to know if you guys can shout out a prayer for my "lil man", so he can recover from this tribulation he's going thru. thank you from the bottom of my heart - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> *


that sucks...keep ur heads up big rasta..il keep him in my prayers..


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 18 2009, 12:45 PM~14805728
> *that sucks...keep ur heads up big rasta..il keep him in my prayers..
> *


x2


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

anybody know of a spot were i can get some window rollers 4 a 67 2dr caprice i need the door rollers or any other years that would fit also.thx


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Aug 18 2009, 01:20 PM~14806079
> *anybody know of a spot were i can get some window rollers 4 a 67 2dr caprice i need the door rollers or any other years that would fit also.thx
> *


classic industries in hunington beach ca.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 18 2009, 12:49 PM~14805150
> * wassup 67 riders...it's been a while since i said "wassup" to ya'll. this past weekend, my ladies daughter gave birth to a baby boy, unfortunately there were some complications with the new born. he was born with a hole in his lungs and now he's in the intensive care unit here in walnut creek, ca. kaiser hospital. he has all the tubes and monitors on him and he's fighting for his life.
> 
> i would like to know if you guys can shout out a prayer for my "lil man", so he can recover from this tribulation he's going thru. thank you from the bottom of my heart - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> *


We too will keep him in our prayers...stay strong and keep up with your faith.


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 18 2009, 07:29 AM~14802357
> *I'll check this week and let you know as soon as I have anything. Keep your patience level up and don't give up on your ride.
> *


Im glad I shave my head homie or els I would be pulling my hair out. I cant tell you how many times I kicked my car or wish I dint have It becouse If It aint one thing Its another but Im still here so I can wait a few more days :biggrin: thanks EZ again


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 6 2009, 06:44 PM~14697167
> *hey, everybody, still tryin to figure out how the trim around the top comes off, any pointers? i almost have the whole car down to metal except for this area
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 18 2009, 12:45 PM~14805728
> *that sucks...keep ur heads up big rasta..il keep him in my prayers..
> *


thank you bro


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Aug 18 2009, 01:03 PM~14805934
> *x2
> *


thank you bro


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 18 2009, 01:35 PM~14806243
> *We too will keep him in our prayers...stay strong and keep up with your faith.
> *


one love ez....


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 18 2009, 12:49 PM~14805150
> * wassup 67 riders...it's been a while since i said "wassup" to ya'll. this past weekend, my ladies daughter gave birth to a baby boy, unfortunately there were some complications with the new born. he was born with a hole in his lungs and now he's in the intensive care unit here in walnut creek, ca. kaiser hospital. he has all the tubes and monitors on him and he's fighting for his life.
> 
> i would like to know if you guys can shout out a prayer for my "lil man", so he can recover from this tribulation he's going thru. thank you from the bottom of my heart - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> *


Orrale congradulation on the new born but sorry to hear about the complications I'll make sure to keep you're baby boy in my prayers tonight I hope he gets better and try to keep you're head up I know It must be hard


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 18 2009, 01:23 PM~14806111
> *classic industries in hunington beach ca.
> *


thanks bro, i'll check it out


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

hey fellas having some problems with my headlights when i turn the headlight on all the other lights come on except 4 the headlight.I all ready changed the switch,checked the fuses but they still wont turn on.wtf. any help or suggestion.thx :dunno:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Aug 18 2009, 02:50 PM~14807023
> *hey fellas having some problems with my headlights when i turn the headlight on all the other lights come on except 4 the headlight.I all ready changed the switch,checked the fuses but they still wont turn on.wtf. any help or suggestion.thx  :dunno:
> *


check the grounds by the headlights & dimmer switch might b bad push it 2 see if high beam works..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 18 2009, 02:05 PM~14806535
> *Orrale congradulation on the new born but sorry to hear about the complications I'll make sure to keep you're baby boy in my prayers tonight I hope he gets better and try to keep you're head up I know It must be hard
> *


  thank you for the prayers - one love


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

found this in a hot rod magazine :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

my prayers r with u and ur family for ur daughters new born much love from Deuces76 family


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 18 2009, 06:32 PM~14807566
> * thank you for the prayers - one love
> *


Will do bro, Im sure all will be fine.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 18 2009, 11:49 AM~14805150
> * wassup 67 riders...it's been a while since i said "wassup" to ya'll. this past weekend, my ladies daughter gave birth to a baby boy, unfortunately there were some complications with the new born. he was born with a hole in his lungs and now he's in the intensive care unit here in walnut creek, ca. kaiser hospital. he has all the tubes and monitors on him and he's fighting for his life.
> 
> i would like to know if you guys can shout out a prayer for my "lil man", so he can recover from this tribulation he's going thru. thank you from the bottom of my heart - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> *


will do rasta... hope everything is ok


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 18 2009, 03:24 PM~14807451
> *check the grounds by the headlights & dimmer switch might b bad push it 2 see if high beam works..
> *


good looking out debo i messed with the headlight switch and those fuckers came back on again.headlight is bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 18 2009, 11:32 AM~14804966
> *nice i bought some too for mine 72 spoke triple gold D'z  :biggrin:  and im clearing the skirts
> *


I still got them front bumper guards when your ready for them :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 18 2009, 04:45 PM~14807736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 19 2009, 09:14 AM~14814142
> *I still got them front bumper guards when your ready for them :biggrin:
> *


Bumper guards.................Glad you guys turned me on to those :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 18 2009, 03:45 PM~14807736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST GOT THERE NEW MAG GOTS A 67 AND THAY DID A VINYL WRAP INSTEAD OF PAINT :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 19 2009, 09:52 AM~14814280
> *PM sent
> *


ez, your package was sent out this am....Thanks again


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 19 2009, 01:47 PM~14817745
> *ez, your package was sent out this am....Thanks again
> *


 :thumbsup: Yours went out yesterday. It should be there any day.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

eh fellas...thank you for the love and prayers for my "LIL MAN" - he's doing better, the x-rays show that his lungs are healing and he's breathing 80% on his own. i know alot of you guys have kids and the most important thing in your life are your kids. i personally don't have any kids of my own, but this one really melts my heart when i see him in the incubator. hopefully he gets to go home with his mommy soon. he's a fighter..and when he grows up - he's going to be driving a 1967 IMPALA. ONE LOVE to all - BIG RASTA


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *1967 CHEVROLET IMPALA</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 19 2009, 07:11 PM~14819799
> * eh fellas...thank you for the love and prayers for my "LIL MAN" - he's doing better, the x-rays show that his lungs are healing and he's breathing 80% on his own. i know alot of you guys have kids and the most important thing in your life are your kids. i personally don't have any kids of my own, but this one really melts my heart when i see him in the incubator.  hopefully he gets to go home with his mommy soon. he's a fighter..and when he grows up - he's going to be driving a 1967 IMPALA. ONE LOVE to all - BIG RASTA
> *


By then you'll be able to buy after market wings and rocket kits for Impalas...

But Im sure 67 will be the only year they dont make them for :biggrin: 

Glad to hear he's doing better


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 19 2009, 04:11 PM~14819799
> * eh fellas...thank you for the love and prayers for my "LIL MAN" - he's doing better, the x-rays show that his lungs are healing and he's breathing 80% on his own. i know alot of you guys have kids and the most important thing in your life are your kids. i personally don't have any kids of my own, but this one really melts my heart when i see him in the incubator.  hopefully he gets to go home with his mommy soon. he's a fighter..and when he grows up - he's going to be driving a 1967 IMPALA. ONE LOVE to all - BIG RASTA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't seem to find part name for this, anyone know? :dunno:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 19 2009, 04:11 PM~14819799
> * eh fellas...thank you for the love and prayers for my "LIL MAN" - he's doing better, the x-rays show that his lungs are healing and he's breathing 80% on his own. i know alot of you guys have kids and the most important thing in your life are your kids. i personally don't have any kids of my own, but this one really melts my heart when i see him in the incubator.  hopefully he gets to go home with his mommy soon. he's a fighter..and when he grows up - he's going to be driving a 1967 IMPALA. ONE LOVE to all - BIG RASTA
> *


That's good news brother! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 19 2009, 05:11 PM~14819799
> * eh fellas...thank you for the love and prayers for my "LIL MAN" - he's doing better, the x-rays show that his lungs are healing and he's breathing 80% on his own. i know alot of you guys have kids and the most important thing in your life are your kids. i personally don't have any kids of my own, but this one really melts my heart when i see him in the incubator.  hopefully he gets to go home with his mommy soon. he's a fighter..and when he grows up - he's going to be driving a 1967 IMPALA. ONE LOVE to all - BIG RASTA
> *



I'm glad he is doing well....We'll continue to pray for you all.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS..HOPE EVERYONE HAS A NICE DAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ez, got the shifter in today. Thanks.......Nice packaging by the way :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 20 2009, 01:40 PM~14829353
> *ez, got the shifter in today. Thanks.......Nice packaging by the way :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Aug 20 2009, 02:40 PM~14829353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...I posted this illustration a while back on this thread. I drew it when I worked for LRM back in '92. I also revised it in like '94 and used in in a t-shirt design for SCM. I'll try to find the revised image and post it up. Thanks for the follow up and props. :biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 19 2009, 05:11 PM~14819799
> * eh fellas...thank you for the love and prayers for my "LIL MAN" - he's doing better, the x-rays show that his lungs are healing and he's breathing 80% on his own. i know alot of you guys have kids and the most important thing in your life are your kids. i personally don't have any kids of my own, but this one really melts my heart when i see him in the incubator.  hopefully he gets to go home with his mommy soon. he's a fighter..and when he grows up - he's going to be driving a 1967 IMPALA. ONE LOVE to all - BIG RASTA
> *



I'm Really Glad To Hear That You're LiL Man Is Doing Much Better :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Wut up EZ :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 20 2009, 03:21 PM~14829819
> *Wut up EZ :biggrin:
> *


Q-Vo Bro! Hey, I haven't had a chance to go through my stuff in the garage but will try to do so this weekend. I'll let you know what I find bro.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 19 2009, 10:38 PM~14824063
> *I can't seem to find part name for this, anyone know? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


its a breather goes hooked up 2 the air cleaner.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

FOUND THIS IN ANOTHER THREAD...........


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 20 2009, 03:21 PM~14829819
> *Wut up EZ :biggrin:
> *


Found the wiring diagram book. PM me your address and I will mail you the copies. It is a series of schematics but should be easy to understand, about 10 pages.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Aug 10 2009, 02:34 PM~14726515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 20 2009, 05:10 PM~14829696
> *Cool...I posted this illustration a while back on this thread. I drew it when I worked for LRM back in '92. I also revised it in like '94 and used in in a t-shirt design for SCM. I'll try to find the revised image and post it up. Thanks for the follow up and props. :biggrin:
> *


No problem and thanks again.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 20 2009, 01:40 PM~14829353
> *ez, got the shifter in today. Thanks.......Nice packaging by the way :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


When I picked up some purchases from EZ I got a full size poster of this for my Lowrider poster collection. Very rare to see a Lowriding 67 in a poster. Thanks again EZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14832822
> *When I picked up some purchases from EZ I got a full size poster of this for my Lowrider poster collection. Very rare to see a Lowriding 67 in a poster. Thanks again EZ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Anytime Dave


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 18 2009, 10:49 AM~14805150
> * wassup 67 riders...it's been a while since i said "wassup" to ya'll. this past weekend, my ladies daughter gave birth to a baby boy, unfortunately there were some complications with the new born. he was born with a hole in his lungs and now he's in the intensive care unit here in walnut creek, ca. kaiser hospital. he has all the tubes and monitors on him and he's fighting for his life.
> 
> i would like to know if you guys can shout out a prayer for my "lil man", so he can recover from this tribulation he's going thru. thank you from the bottom of my heart - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT RHASTA ....I WILL DEFINATLY KEEP HIM IN MY PRAYERS ... :angel:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 19 2009, 03:11 PM~14819799
> * eh fellas...thank you for the love and prayers for my "LIL MAN" - he's doing better, the x-rays show that his lungs are healing and he's breathing 80% on his own. i know alot of you guys have kids and the most important thing in your life are your kids. i personally don't have any kids of my own, but this one really melts my heart when i see him in the incubator.  hopefully he gets to go home with his mommy soon. he's a fighter..and when he grows up - he's going to be driving a 1967 IMPALA. ONE LOVE to all - BIG RASTA
> *


  :angel:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 20 2009, 03:26 PM~14829877
> *Q-Vo Bro! Hey, I haven't had a chance to go through my stuff in the garage but will try to do so this weekend. I'll let you know what I find bro.
> *


Not a problem Homie Its Koo, But If you got more of the 67 posters that would be nice


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 20 2009, 04:56 PM~14830735
> *Found the wiring diagram book. PM me your address and I will mail you the copies. It is a series of schematics but should be easy to understand, about 10 pages.
> *


Dahm I should of kept reading before replying to the first one :biggri Thanks for looking out EZ


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 21 2009, 01:37 AM~14835977
> *Not a problem Homie Its Koo, But If you got more of the 67 posters that would be nice
> *


I had a friend make me a couple at his job. They were testing out a new printer and he was cool enough to run me a couple. I have one framed in my garage. I'll see what it would cost to run about 10 of them and I'll let you fellas know.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 21 2009, 09:21 AM~14836680
> *I had a friend make me a couple at his job. They were testing out a new printer and he was cool enough to run me a couple. I have one framed in my garage. I'll see what it would cost to run about 10 of them and I'll let you fellas know.
> *


What does this diagram show, entire car maybe? :0


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 21 2009, 06:21 AM~14836680
> *I had a friend make me a couple at his job. They were testing out a new printer and he was cool enough to run me a couple. I have one framed in my garage. I'll see what it would cost to run about 10 of them and I'll let you fellas know.
> *


 :biggrin: eh EZ...send one of those up north..whatever it's going to cost, let me know :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 20 2009, 10:23 PM~14835106
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT RHASTA ....I WILL DEFINATLY KEEP HIM IN MY PRAYERS ... :angel:
> *


 :biggrin: right on for the love rich :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 21 2009, 08:51 AM~14837210
> *What does this diagram show, entire car maybe? :0
> *


It's like a 10 page schematic of the electrical system. One page is the engine compartment, another is the interior and dash. Another is the regular AC unit and another is the Four Seasons AC unit. There is even one for the wagon tailgate and lights. I will see if I can do a high res scan and convert them in to pdf files so that I can email them and you guys can print them out. Maybe over the weekend if I get a chance.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 21 2009, 09:10 AM~14837326
> *:biggrin: eh EZ...send one of those up north..whatever it's going to cost, let me know :biggrin:
> *



I'll let you know bro. Hope all is well with your lil man? We continue to keep him in our prayers.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 19 2009, 01:47 PM~14817745
> *ez, your package was sent out this am....Thanks again
> *



Got it...thanks!


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 21 2009, 07:21 AM~14836680
> *I had a friend make me a couple at his job. They were testing out a new printer and he was cool enough to run me a couple. I have one framed in my garage. I'll see what it would cost to run about 10 of them and I'll let you fellas know.
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 21 2009, 02:27 PM~14839380
> *Got it...thanks!
> *


No, thank you :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 21 2009, 11:03 AM~14839116
> *I'll let you know bro. Hope all is well with your lil man? We continue to keep him in our prayers.
> *


 :biggrin: cool mon....thank you for the prayers bradah :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Whats good 67 ryderz, does anyone have a hood


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Aug 21 2009, 04:41 PM~14842570
> *Whats good 67 ryderz, does anyone have a hood
> *


LOOK LOCAL, IT WILL COST TOO MUCH TO SHIP IT TO YOU!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 22 2009, 01:28 AM~14845221
> *LOOK LOCAL, IT WILL COST TOO MUCH TO SHIP IT TO YOU!!
> *


You are right about that. The bad thing is, there are three 2 door hardtops here in town that have been sitting for 5 years or more. Ive tried to help Layne in finding a hood but all the owners are saying(as you can guess) "Im going to fix that car up one day") :uh: He needs a hood bad too :angry:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 22 2009, 06:50 PM~14849763
> *You are right about that. The bad thing is, there are three 2 door hardtops here in town that have been sitting for 5 years or more. Ive tried to help Layne in finding a hood but all the owners are saying(as you can guess) "Im going to fix that car up one day") :uh: He needs a hood bad too :angry:
> *


It doesn't need to be a2-door fastback HT. I could be from a Caprice, a wagon, a rag top or a 4-door. The front clips are exactly the same on all 67 models.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 22 2009, 08:56 PM~14851119
> *It doesn't need to be a2-door fastback HT. I could be from a Caprice, a wagon, a rag top or a 4-door. The front clips are exactly the same on all 67 models.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: I traced down my boy with al the 67 parts and he has a few good ones as well as several other parts. I would like to help Layne out but like I said shipping would just kill the deal!!  Also I wouldnt now how to package something like that :uh: :dunno:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 22 2009, 11:04 PM~14851699
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: I traced down my boy with al the 67 parts and he has a few good ones as well as several other parts. I would like to help Layne out but like I said shipping would just kill the deal!!  Also I wouldnt now how to package something like that :uh:  :dunno:
> *



Shipping is the biggest issue from Cali to the East Coast. The hood needs to be in a crate and shipped in a freight truck. That could go as much as $600 - $700 for just shipping. He could buy a parts car for that much, part it out and make some of his money back. Hope you find one Layne.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Yeh, it just so happend that all of those here are 2 door hard tops. I had no idea finding a hood would be such a pain. Hopefully he'll find one soon


----------



## RagTop67 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Aug 21 2009, 04:41 PM~14842570
> *Whats good 67 ryderz, does anyone have a hood
> *


sup bro this shop has 2 67 and i think one of them has the hood.... the number is 1-775-246-3444 give them a call


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 22 2009, 10:04 PM~14851699
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: I traced down my boy with al the 67 parts and he has a few good ones as well as several other parts. I would like to help Layne out but like I said shipping would just kill the deal!!  Also I wouldnt now how to package something like that :uh:  :dunno:
> *



Yea i know shipping would be high, cause i got a quote be4 and it was like $600 just for shipping, I just cant do any body work until i get a hood.


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

looking 4 a quarter window regulator 4 a 67 caprice will 1 work from a 68 fastback or a 66 impala? :dunno:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

WASSUP EVRYBODY..........LOOKING FOR CLIPS THAT HOLD SIDE MOLDINGS AND TRUNK MOLDING....ANY HELP WERE TO FIND IS APPRECIATED...


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 24 2009, 12:17 PM~14864124
> *WASSUP EVRYBODY..........LOOKING FOR CLIPS THAT HOLD SIDE MOLDINGS AND TRUNK MOLDING....ANY HELP WERE TO FIND IS APPRECIATED...
> *


Ive seen them In Classic Industries but maybe someone knows were to get them cheaper


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 24 2009, 11:17 AM~14864124
> *WASSUP EVRYBODY..........LOOKING FOR CLIPS THAT HOLD SIDE MOLDINGS AND TRUNK MOLDING....ANY HELP WERE TO FIND IS APPRECIATED...
> *


try your local automotive paint store they should carry universal clips...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 24 2009, 12:17 PM~14864124
> *WASSUP EVRYBODY..........LOOKING FOR CLIPS THAT HOLD SIDE MOLDINGS AND TRUNK MOLDING....ANY HELP WERE TO FIND IS APPRECIATED...
> *


Bro, I believe my partner may have a complete set for the trunk. Let me ask him and I'll get back with you later today.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Aug 6 2009, 06:44 PM~14697167


PM sent.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 21 2009, 01:46 AM~14836032
> *Dahm I should of kept reading before replying to the first one :biggri Thanks for looking out Fellas, I did not get around to scanning the diagrams this weekend but I'll try to get them done this week.
> 
> Peter, I sent out the schematics today. You should get them in a couple of days.*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Aug 24 2009, 02:31 PM~14866092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WADDUP EZ...HOWZ IT BRADAH :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> PM sent.


 :biggrin: WADDUP EZ...HOWZ IT BRADAH :biggrin:
[/quote]


All is going okay here...how's that baby? Hope all is well with him. Check in on you later.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> :biggrin: WADDUP EZ...HOWZ IT BRADAH :biggrin:


All is going okay here...how's that baby? Hope all is well with him. Check in on you later.
[/quote]

:biggrin: my "lil man" is doing better. he's starting to fill out and his mom is finally breastfeeding him. he's a fighter bro - he's breathing on his own sometimes...then he needs the oxygen - he should be up and outty of the hospital this week or early next week :biggrin:


----------



## jth2984 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, all the CC guys are gonna give me shit, but i just got home with a 67 4dr. Sport Sedan Impala, and i got it for fucking cheap! It's a tight ride. Interior is perfect and has all the original documentation. Missing 1 piece of chrome! All it really needs is some engine work. I'll post some pics of this no-post baby tomorrow.  BTW, am considering selling a 1960 4dr. Impala. Needs new floorpans, and interior redone, little body work, and engine work. Has a 350 with a 2spd. slushbox in it.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> All is going okay here...how's that baby? Hope all is well with him. Check in on you later.


 :biggrin: my "lil man" is doing better. he's starting to fill out and his mom is finally breastfeeding him. he's a fighter bro - he's breathing on his own sometimes...then he needs the oxygen - he should be up and outty of the hospital this week or early next week :biggrin:
[/quote]
glad to hear it Rhasta


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 24 2009, 12:17 PM~14864124
> *WASSUP EVRYBODY..........LOOKING FOR CLIPS THAT HOLD SIDE MOLDINGS AND TRUNK MOLDING....ANY HELP WERE TO FIND IS APPRECIATED...
> *



PM Sent


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

[/quote=D-Cheeze,Aug 24 2009, 06:54 PM~14868142]
:biggrin: my "lil man" is doing better. he's starting to fill out and his mom is finally breastfeeding him. he's a fighter bro - he's breathing on his own sometimes...then he needs the oxygen - he should be up and outty of the hospital this week or early next week :biggrin:
[/quote]
glad to hear it Rhasta  
[/quote]


X2


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Whats up fellow 67 riders. I wish mine was a little further that what it is but this economy shit bit me hard. Hopefully Ill be postin pics soon. you guys hake me get my hustle on so thanks for the motivation homies


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 24 2009, 05:34 PM~14866131
> *Fellas, I did not get around to scanning the diagrams this weekend but I'll try to get them done this week.
> 
> Peter, I sent out the schematics today. You should get them in a couple of days.
> *


Cool. Thanks for looking out for us :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

there is a 67 impala hood in good condition for $100 on my local craigslist here in hayward, ca.


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

WAS CRAKIN FELLOWS....







:wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Aug 24 2009, 05:16 AM~14861404
> *Yea i know shipping would be high, cause i got a quote be4 and it was like $600 just for shipping, I just cant do any body work until i get a hood.
> *


Hey Layne check out this guy in Columbia, It's not advertised but he might be able to locate one for you???

http://columbia.craigslist.org/pts/1290102649.html


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 24 2009, 03:34 PM~14866131
> *
> Gracias Ez. you always looking out for us. hopefully If I end up restoring my ride you guys can see It at a show some day :uh:*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

CAR TORN APART....FINALLY DROPPED OFF FOR A NEW LOOK..... SKIRTS ALSO BEING INCLUDED.....:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 25 2009, 04:05 AM~14872624
> *CAR TORN APART....FINALLY DROPPED OFF FOR A NEW LOOK..... SKIRTS ALSO BEING INCLUDED.....:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 25 2009, 02:22 AM~14872507
> *
> Gracias Ez. you always looking out for us. hopefully If I end up restoring my ride you guys can see It at a show some day  :uh:
> *


Anytime


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jth2984_@Aug 24 2009, 04:34 PM~14867334
> *Ok, all the CC guys are gonna give me shit, but i just got home with a 67 4dr. Sport Sedan Impala, and i got it for fucking cheap! It's a tight ride. Interior is perfect and has all the original documentation. Missing 1 piece of chrome! All it really needs is some engine work. I'll post some pics of this no-post baby tomorrow.   BTW, am considering selling a 1960 4dr. Impala. Needs new floorpans, and interior redone, little body work, and engine work. Has a 350 with a 2spd. slushbox in it.
> *


 :biggrin: good luck on the FO DOE...it's extra tight with "NO POST" - EZ is da man for parts :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, Pueblo Viejo
> *


What's up bro? How's your ride coming along?


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

anybody got a driver side quarter window regulator 4 a 67 caprice 2dr for sale, or will 1 work from a 68 fastback or a 66 impala :dunno:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 25 2009, 04:05 AM~14872624
> *CAR TORN APART....FINALLY DROPPED OFF FOR A NEW LOOK..... SKIRTS ALSO BEING INCLUDED.....:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dahm you a lucky man


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1014/67impala.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4811/67backseats.jpg
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3158/67frontseats.jpg
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/300/67dash.jpg
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4900/67headliner.jpg
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8656/67doorpanel.jpg

MAN U NOT LYING BRA IT IS HARD TO FIND 67 PARTS... HERE IS SOME PICS OF MINE..


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Aug 25 2009, 02:07 PM~14876422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Aug 25 2009, 04:07 PM~14876422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got that same shifter with knob that Im not using. If anyone is interested shoot me a PM.

That is 1 clean 7


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 25 2009, 02:46 PM~14876932
> *I got that same shifter with knob that Im not using. If anyone is interested shoot me a PM.
> 
> That is 1 clean 7
> *


I would really want that shifter but before I need to get mine started before I can start buying extras for my car I hope you still have It by than


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Aug 25 2009, 02:07 PM~14876422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was a Lifestyle car back in the mid to late '90s. I first saw this car in Pico River, CA. He was cruising down Rosemead Blvd with a fellow member in the yellow/gold Rivi. Those cats always rolled together. We wanted to shoot it for Street Customs but politics got in the way.  This is one sweet ride


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

hey fellas i got a set of skirt MOULDINGS there clean no dents need to be reanodized asking 75 for the set pm me for the pics if any of you guys need them


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT BROWN COLOR THIS IS????????????????


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> THATS A BAD ASS CAR!!!!!!! IT EVEN HAS A 4 SALE SIGN!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

buy it fool..
bring it back to NC


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 25 2009, 05:05 PM~14877118
> *I would really want that shifter but before I need to get mine started before I can start buying extras for my car I hope you still have It by than
> *


I hear ya, but Ive had several PMs regarding it already. I had no idea they were so popular :0


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 25 2009, 06:34 PM~14879139
> *I hear ya, but Ive had several PMs regarding it already. I had no idea they were so popular :0
> *


Shit homie you do you're thing :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Aug 25 2009, 03:26 PM~14877982
> *hey fellas i got a set of skirt MOULDINGS there clean no dents need to be reanodized asking 75 for the set pm me for the pics if any of you guys need them
> *


 :biggrin: waddup techniques...good looking in the new LOWRIDER MAG. one day my 67 wil be in there representing my club - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

T.T.T 
WITH THE 67

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 26 2009, 09:42 AM~14885533
> *:biggrin: waddup techniques...good looking in the new LOWRIDER MAG. one day my 67 wil be in there representing my club - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *



B...you got another feature in LRM? Let me know so I can pick one up.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> > THATS A BAD ASS CAR!!!!!!! IT EVEN HAS A 4 SALE SIGN!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> wow......poor thing looks horrible with those white walls  :uh:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Have a frame for a 67 Impala/Caprice......molded and powder coated black.....$1,000 o.b.o.....pm me if interested


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 26 2009, 08:42 AM~14885533
> *:biggrin: waddup techniques...good looking in the new LOWRIDER MAG. one day my 67 wil be in there representing my club - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *



thanks alot homie :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 26 2009, 04:25 PM~14890009
> *B...you got another feature in LRM? Let me know so I can pick one up.
> *



wut up EZ they did a feature on my club ,i had to represent for the 67's world


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Aug 26 2009, 08:33 PM~14890724
> *wut up EZ they did a feature on my club ,i had to represent for the 67's world
> *


Yes Sir...............Looks good


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Motivation
Cant believe I JUST found this thread :uh: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=449748


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 26 2009, 06:56 PM~14891533
> *Motivation
> Cant believe I JUST found this thread :uh:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=449748
> *


THATS A BAD ASS 67......


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

SIZE=1]1967 impala is progress(son)[/SIZE]







:biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 26 2009, 07:10 PM~14891057
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dahm I Love This Picture


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> YES IT DOES!!!!!!</span>


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

EZ</span> I got the package today so now Its time to get my ass in that car and start fallowing the wires :uh: that diagram Is really good thank you very much </span>:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 26 2009, 06:06 PM~14891014
> *Yes Sir...............Looks good
> *



THANKS


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

YO 67 OWNERS A GUY POSTED UP A COMPLEATE 67 PARTS CAR TODAY I SAW IT JUST WANTED TO LEY YOU ALL KNOW . IN THE PARTS SEC. HOPE IT CAN HELP SOMEONE OUT .


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14899872
> *EZ</span> I got the package today so now Its time to get my ass in that car and start fallowing the wires :uh: that diagram Is really good thank you very much  </span>:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime I can help, you fellas know I'm there


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ez, you ever get a chance to see about those diagrams? Not rushing you :biggrin: I was just wondering


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

anybody have some clean side mouldings for a 67. pm if your selling nice ones


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> > * :biggrin: It's the color I'm going to paint my 7 :biggrin: *


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Aug 27 2009, 06:22 PM~14902474
> *anybody have some clean side mouldings for a 67. pm if your selling nice ones
> *


PM sent


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 27 2009, 08:05 PM~14903743
> * :biggrin: It's the color I'm going to paint my 7 :biggrin:
> *


Frank, that 67 model was built by Homie. I'll hit him up on the color for u. :biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 27 2009, 07:00 PM~14902241
> *Anytime I can help, you fellas know I'm there
> *


Thank you Bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCOTORO_@Aug 27 2009, 05:01 PM~14901239
> *YO 67 OWNERS A GUY  POSTED UP A COMPLEATE 67 PARTS CAR  TODAY I SAW IT JUST WANTED TO LEY YOU ALL KNOW . IN THE PARTS SEC. HOPE IT CAN HELP SOMEONE OUT .
> *


Good lucking out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

do you guys remember this 









well this is what it looks like now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 27 2009, 07:18 PM~14902432
> *ez, you ever get a chance to see about those diagrams? Not rushing you :biggrin:  I was just wondering
> *



I'll work on them today.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Aug 28 2009, 04:13 AM~14906608
> *do you guys remember this
> 
> 
> ...


you worked sum majic.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 28 2009, 07:10 AM~14907827
> *you worked sum majic.
> *


co-signed :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Aug 28 2009, 06:13 AM~14906608
> *do you guys remember this
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, got any interior pics?


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Aug 28 2009, 04:13 AM~14906608
> *do you guys remember this
> 
> 
> ...


Damm thats Nice


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Was someone looking for bumper guards in here the other day? If so, shoot me a pm.




Whats up 67 Gents?!!!!


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 28 2009, 03:17 PM~14912111
> *Was someone looking for bumper guards in here the other day? If so, shoot me a pm.
> Whats up 67 Gents?!!!!
> *


how much for the bumper guards


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 27 2009, 08:05 PM~14903743
> * :biggrin: It's the color I'm going to paint my 7 :biggrin:
> *


COCOA PEARL


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

[/quote]

Super NICE! bad ass pic too!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 28 2009, 03:17 PM~14912111
> *Was someone looking for bumper guards in here the other day? If so, shoot me a pm.
> Whats up 67 Gents?!!!!
> *



It could have been this memeber: jth2984. He PM me looking for guards. Said you referred him to me.
I do have these custom shaved guards I had done for my seven. Now for sale. PM me if you are interested. I've got over $650 in them, asking $500.00


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 27 2009, 09:05 PM~14903743
> *X2 I AM PAINTING MY 67 THAT SAME COLOR I JUST ORDERED THE COLOR 2 DAYS AGO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 29 2009, 06:36 AM~14917982
> *COCOA PEARL
> *


THE PAINT CODE IS PBC050 HOUSE OF COLOR!!!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 29 2009, 11:10 AM~14919491
> *THE PAINT CODE IS PBC050 HOUSE OF COLOR!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> do you guys remember this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 28 2009, 03:17 PM~14912111
> *Was someone looking for bumper guards in here the other day? If so, shoot me a pm.
> Whats up 67 Gents?!!!!
> *


PM Sent


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sad sad news...i have to sell my 67, i got orders to korea, then from there im trying to go to another overseas base, if i store it, theres no guarantee ill come back to this base...so a good friend is gonna get it, he's gonna lowrod/rat rod it out, but i rather see that then a hot rod or just simply go to waist...!!!    

im keeping the supremes though, when i make it back to the states, i WILL find me another one...my itch was never satisfied...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 29 2009, 09:51 PM~14923197
> *sad sad news...i have to sell my 67, i got orders to korea, then from there im trying to go to another overseas base, if i store it, theres no guarantee ill come back to this base...so a good friend is gonna get it, he's gonna lowrod/rat rod it out, but i rather see that then a hot rod or just simply go to waist...!!!
> 
> im keeping the supremes though, when i make it back to the states, i WILL find me another one...my itch was never satisfied...!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You are doing a great service to all of us in this country and I would like to personally thank you. God bless and stay safe.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

anyone got the pass quarter chrome for a 67 ss?? PM me please if u do


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 29 2009, 11:34 AM~14918582
> *It could have been this memeber: jth2984. He PM me looking for guards. Said you referred him to me.
> I do have these custom shaved guards I had done for my seven. Now for sale. PM me if you are interested. I've got over $650 in them, asking $500.00
> 
> ...


Damn I wish I could afford those :angry:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 28 2009, 05:37 PM~14912384
> *how much for the bumper guards
> *


PM sent


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Aug 30 2009, 01:18 AM~14924928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 29 2009, 11:34 AM~14918582
> *It could have been this memeber: jth2984. He PM me looking for guards. Said you referred him to me.
> I do have these custom shaved guards I had done for my seven. Now for sale. PM me if you are interested. I've got over $650 in them, asking $500.00
> 
> ...


ez, what kind of lay-away plan you offer :roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 30 2009, 09:39 AM~14925458
> *You are doing a great service to all of us in this country and I would like to personally thank you. God bless and stay safe.
> *


thanks you, that means a lot...!!! and like i said, ill get another one...


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> > do you guys remember this
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Aug 28 2009, 02:37 PM~14912384
> *how much for the bumper guards
> *


I got a set that needs to be chromed but hey have good rubbers on them  $100 shipped :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 28 2009, 01:11 AM~14906418
> *Frank, that 67 model was built by Homie. I'll hit him up on the color for u. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Dave, when he first put that up I got at him for that code on the HOK Cocoa Pearl :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 29 2009, 08:51 PM~14923197
> *sad sad news...i have to sell my 67, i got orders to korea, then from there im trying to go to another overseas base, if i store it, theres no guarantee ill come back to this base...so a good friend is gonna get it, he's gonna lowrod/rat rod it out, but i rather see that then a hot rod or just simply go to waist...!!!
> 
> im keeping the supremes though, when i make it back to the states, i WILL find me another one...my itch was never satisfied...!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yes indeed...thank you bradah for your service - i have alot of family here in the stateside and overseas, be safe and take care!!
oh yeah....if you happen to get stationed overseas...try to go to GUAM (ANDERSON AFB), that's where i'm from. let me know so i can give some spots to go to. JAH BLESS :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

GOOD MORNING TO THE 67 RIDERS - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 31 2009, 11:45 AM~14934173
> * GOOD MORNING TO THE 67 RIDERS - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> *


Whats up fellas?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Aug 25 2009, 03:26 PM~14877982
> *hey fellas i got a set of skirt MOULDINGS there clean no dents need to be reanodized asking 75 for the set pm me for the pics if any of you guys need them
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 30 2009, 07:58 PM~14929454
> *ez, what kind of lay-away plan you offer :roflmao:
> *


For you...I'd go the distance.  PM sent.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 31 2009, 03:34 PM~14936499
> *For you...I'd go the distance.   PM sent.
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 31 2009, 06:37 PM~14940764
> *
> *


I SENT THOSE PICS YOU ASKED FOR, LMK


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

hey guys does anyone know if power windows from a 67 caprice 4dr work on a 67 caprice 2dr or do i have to make some mods. :dunno:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

I belive you should be able to just pull the motors out and put them in the same place as the cranks on the two door.The fun part is going to be the wiring.  At least thats how i did my 69 yr's ago.


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Sep 1 2009, 04:52 PM~14950438
> *I belive you should be able to just pull the motors out and put them in the same place as the cranks on the two door.The fun part is going to be the wiring.  At least thats how i did my 69 yr's ago.
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: the motors will not work with crank regulators. You need to have the power window regulators. You also need the relay switch that is mounted behind the driver side kick panel.


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks D-Cheese


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

does anyone have any pics of a 67 on rally rims w/ white walls or lettered tires (bf goodrich, dunlop t/a's etc.). i wanna know what it'll look like - thinking about putting some on the 67 for the daily drive


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 2 2009, 08:13 AM~14957782
> * does anyone have any pics of a 67 on rally rims w/ white walls or lettered tires (bf goodrich, dunlop t/a's etc.). i wanna know what it'll look like - thinking about putting some on the 67 for the daily drive
> *


the 15inch rallies?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 2 2009, 09:56 AM~14958773
> *the 15inch rallies?
> *


 :biggrin: 14's or 15's - it doesn't matter :biggrin:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 1 2009, 08:10 PM~14952805
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  the motors will not work with crank regulators. You need to have the power window regulators. You also need the relay switch that is mounted behind the driver side kick panel.
> *


 Ya thats what i meant you need to take out the motors and reg's and swich them all out. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 2 2009, 08:13 AM~14957782
> * does anyone have any pics of a 67 on rally rims w/ white walls or lettered tires (bf goodrich, dunlop t/a's etc.). i wanna know what it'll look like - thinking about putting some on the 67 for the daily drive
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well that sucked


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up ez, got my parts today, once again, thanks for everything!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Sep 2 2009, 04:17 AM~14956800
> *Thanks D-Cheese
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 2 2009, 10:51 AM~14959859
> *well that sucked
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SAME SET-UP MY MONTE HAD ....I THOUGHT IT LOOKED NASTY .....WOULD BE BETTER ON RAISED WHITE LETTERS NOT WHITE WALLS


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Sep 2 2009, 06:21 AM~14956820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good.


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 1 2009, 07:10 PM~14952805
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  the motors will not work with crank regulators. You need to have the power window regulators. You also need the relay switch that is mounted behind the driver side kick panel.
> *


so the 4dr pw wouldn't work


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Good morning


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 2 2009, 05:59 PM~14963342
> *looking good.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 3 2009, 04:05 AM~14967430
> * Good morning
> *


 :biggrin: WASSUP JUICED...HOWZ DA EAST COAST BRADAH???? - HOPE ALL IS GOOD IN DA HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 3 2009, 05:05 AM~14967430
> * Good morning
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin: got power window for 67-68 gm conv for 850.00 and door locks for 450.00 and a nice power bench bucket seat .


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 AM~14969090
> *:biggrin:  got  power window for 67-68 gm conv for 850.00 and door locks for 450.00 and a nice power bench bucket seat .
> *


where you at


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Sep 3 2009, 09:26 AM~14969191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Sep 3 2009, 09:31 AM~14969243
> *Nice Pictures.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thnx  Hows the LTD coming along :cheesy:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

out of city of azusa ca 91702 can do mail order and have paypal,


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Sep 3 2009, 09:26 AM~14969191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE BRADAH...ONE LOVE


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 2 2009, 08:59 PM~14963342
> *looking good.
> *


What up, what did you end up doing with your 7? Keep, sell. trade?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

had a good day yesterday, besides the fact that im sick! got my skirts and side chromes in the mail!





















> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 2 2009, 02:02 PM~14961121
> *whats up ez, got my parts today, once again, thanks for everything!
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 3 2009, 11:58 AM~14971234
> *had a good day yesterday, besides the fact that im sick! got my skirts and side chromes in the mail!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE .............IM LOOKING FOR DA CLIPS DAT HOLD THOSE SIDE CHROME.....


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well, i decided to keep...!!! im just gonna store it...!!! the motors already done, so is the tranny, i have my wheels for it already (i can store it with spare stock rallys i have) i have a bunch of accesories already and i know ill kick myslef in the ass if i sell it and try to find another later...

ill just suck up the storage payment...67 foe life...!!! LOL...!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

For you fellas running 175/70/14 what should the tire pressure be? Thanks


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Sep 5 2009, 04:57 PM~14990931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics bro love that caprice.  :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Sep 2 2009, 03:02 PM~14961121
> *whats up ez, got my parts today, once again, thanks for everything!
> *


Thanks for the update and glad I could help.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Sep 5 2009, 10:35 PM~14993442
> *nice pics bro love that caprice.   :thumbsup:
> *


Thnx


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

We had our All Chapter BBQ yesterday here in Stockton so I decided to go throwback for it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 6 2009, 07:22 PM~14997656
> *We had our All Chapter BBQ yesterday here in Stockton so I decided to go throwback for it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Page 5 :angry:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 7 2009, 05:52 PM~15006449
> *Page 5 :angry:
> *



Back on top!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Fellas, I need the bracket that holds the ash trey. Anyone got this part? Thanks, Scott


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 8 2009, 03:18 PM~15016390
> *Fellas, I need the bracket that holds the ash trey. Anyone got this part? Thanks, Scott
> *


Scott, I have a couple. PM sent.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 8 2009, 08:35 PM~15018444
> *Scott, I have a couple. PM sent.
> *


Thanks. PM sent back


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 67juiced, Layne21
What up Layne?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

pg 4 :banghead: :banghead: TTMFT


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 9 2009, 09:40 AM~15025392
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'll have pics for you later today....been taking care of work stuff and have not gotten a chance. I'll PM them to you later.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 10 2009, 01:12 PM~15038178
> *I'll have pics for you later today....been taking care of work stuff and have not gotten a chance. I'll PM them to you later.
> *


No problem bro.


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Whats poppin pimpin


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 10 2009, 01:08 PM~15039318
> *No problem bro.
> *


PM and pics sent


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Updated pic


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 10 2009, 02:40 PM~15040206
> *Updated pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
That's nice.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 23 2006, 08:15 AM~6024027
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats one clean ass ride.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup 67 riders....just cruising in the 67 saying "WASSUPPER"


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 10 2009, 03:12 PM~15040651
> * wassup 67 riders....just cruising in the 67 saying "WASSUPPER"
> *


 :wave: What's happening Rasta? How is the boy coming along? Hope all is well!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 10 2009, 03:34 PM~15041706
> *:wave: What's happening Rasta? How is the boy coming along? Hope all is well!
> *


 :thumbsup: "LIL MAN" is doing good ez...he's home with his mom and dad and he's just living the life - EAT AND SLEEP!!!!!. thank you bradah for the love and prayers. how bout you bradah...howz the family???, i hope all is good. 

eh ez...are you going to the car show in lakewood this weekend - i believe it's at the fudruckers parking lot...my kuzzin was telling me, i believe "our style cc" is putting it on - just asking - one love ez...BIG RASTA :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 10 2009, 04:47 PM~15041885
> *:thumbsup: "LIL MAN" is doing good ez...he's home with his mom and dad and he's just living the life - EAT AND SLEEP!!!!!. thank you bradah for the love and prayers. how bout you bradah...howz the family???, i hope all is good.
> 
> eh ez...are you going to the car show in lakewood this weekend - i believe it's at the fudruckers parking lot...my kuzzin was telling me, i believe "our style cc" is putting it on - just asking - one love ez...BIG RASTA :thumbsup:
> *



Good to hear and glad he is doing well. As for the show, I'm going to be home working on the house a bit. Got a few things that need to get done and so I'll be here.


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

ttt uffin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 10 2009, 12:41 PM~15040213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 10 2009, 12:40 PM~15040206
> *Updated pic
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride and plaque........ :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15040213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, ride looks good juiced. My Homie Bird, here in San Diego, used to own this car when it first had the murals on the sides. I don't think he owned it for even a year and then he sold it, I couldn't believe it. Glad it finally ended up in your hands, looks like u take good care of it and the new paint is really nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 11 2009, 02:45 AM~15047978
> *Wow, ride looks good juiced. My Homie Bird, here in San Diego, used to own this car when it first had the murals on the sides. I don't think he owned it for even a year and then he sold it, I couldn't believe it. Glad it finally ended up in your hands, looks like u take good care of it and the new paint is really nice. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: waddup dave....howz it bro???, i hope all is good with you and the fam. howz the 67 running??, have you did anything to it lately??? - take care bradah - i'll see you soon. coming down to s.d. for the PACIFIC ISLANDER FESTIVAL in mission beach at the end of the month - let's hook up and do it ISLAND STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Sep 10 2009, 05:03 PM~15040518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw pics of it on here from when he owned it. That is when it was in Lowrider Mag. Im afraid it started going down hill fast after he sold it. Wasnt doing too good when I got it. But doing better now :biggrin: Thanks for the comment


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 11 2009, 12:00 PM~15050893
> *Thanks bro
> Thanks, its getting there
> I saw pics of it on here from when he owned it. That is when it was in Lowrider Mag. Im afraid it started going down hill fast after he sold it. Wasnt doing too good when I got it. But doing better now :biggrin: Thanks for the comment
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 67juiced, ez_rider
Whats up ez? Havent got around to the pics yet, heading there now.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 11 2009, 05:25 AM~15047952
> *nice ride and plaque........ :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, and I like the plaque too


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 10 2009, 02:41 PM~15040213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A BEAUTY HOMIE NICE JOB ON IT........


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 11 2009, 08:21 PM~15054884
> *WHAT A BEAUTY HOMIE NICE JOB ON IT........
> *


Thank you, any news on yours yet?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 11 2009, 03:02 PM~15052820
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 67juiced, ez_rider
> Whats up ez? Havent got around to the pics yet, heading there now.
> *



PM sent.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats going on EZ :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 11 2009, 10:16 PM~15057134
> *Whats going on EZ :biggrin:
> *


Just chillin bro.  How about you? Hope all is well.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 11 2009, 07:31 PM~15055501
> *Thank you, any news on yours yet?
> *


nope i havent gone over thier yet  been down for a while you feel me.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 12 2009, 01:53 PM~15059932
> *nope i havent gone over thier yet   been down for a while you feel me.
> *


Looking forward to seeing it


ez, Im at work today. Ill check out the ash tray situation when I get home in the am


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 12 2009, 03:04 PM~15061085
> *ez, Im at work today. Ill check out the ash tray situation when I get home in the am
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15040213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  the only thing i can say about this ride is....BEAUTIFUL* *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

GOT SOME 67 IMPALA SKIRTS HAVE VERY NICE MOULDINGS COME WITH NEW RUBBER ASKING 300 FOR THEM.........pic comming soon


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 13 2009, 01:45 AM~15064178
> * the only thing i can say about this ride is....BEAUTIFUL
> *


*
Thanks bro *


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 10 2009, 02:41 PM~15040213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Die heb je zelf gepost gekke tovenaar.......nix beroemde meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Sep 14 2009, 05:05 AM~15073935
> *Die heb je zelf gepost gekke tovenaar.......nix beroemde meeting. :biggrin:
> *


Erik, we should meet for those parts you got for me soon :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

^^^any more pics^^^


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Sep 14 2009, 04:04 PM~15077405
> *^^^any more pics^^^
> *


Nah, found that one in another thread on here.


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 14 2009, 03:51 PM~15078371
> *Nah, found that one in another thread on here.
> *



Scott, PM sent.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:dunno: eh fellas....check this out, this morning i went to put gas in my ride (full tank) and my gas gauge needle didn't move until i was on the freeway doing about 65 mph. is my gas gauge going out or is something wrong with my sending unit from the gas tank??????? - if any know..please holla back!!!! - one love - big rasta :angry:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2009, 10:50 AM~15087097
> *:dunno: eh fellas....check this out, this morning i went to put gas in my ride (full tank) and my gas gauge needle didn't move until i was on the freeway doing about 65 mph. is my gas gauge going out or is something wrong with my sending unit from the gas tank??????? - if any know..please holla back!!!! - one love - big rasta :angry:
> *


Big Rasta, double check your electrical system and make sure you are not grounding out a wire. The speed should have nothing to do with the gas gauge needle's movement. You may be tapping a wire and with the speed of the car may have moved a wire slightly to continue sending the signal to your gauge. The wire from the sending unit travels between the tank and you trunk's floorboard and you may have a problem there. It's a starting point.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2009, 12:50 PM~15087097
> *:dunno: eh fellas....check this out, this morning i went to put gas in my ride (full tank) and my gas gauge needle didn't move until i was on the freeway doing about 65 mph. is my gas gauge going out or is something wrong with my sending unit from the gas tank??????? - if any know..please holla back!!!! - one love - big rasta :angry:
> *


Mine is acting up also. The needle was layed over past the FULL mark. I dropped the tank and put the new wire to the sending unit on, the needle then came over to the EMPTY mark. (which was correct) I bolted the tank back up and put gas in and now the needle is still over at the EMPTY mark. :dunno:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 15 2009, 09:40 AM~15085712
> *Scott, PM sent.
> *


Got it. Ill get with you on that. Im trying to get things ready for a show in Atlanta. I painted the CHEVY script for the grill I got from you









A shot of the rear :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 15 2009, 10:01 AM~15087205
> *Big Rasta, double check your electrical system and make sure you are not grounding out a wire. The speed should have nothing to do with the gas gauge needle's movement. You may be tapping a wire and with the speed of the car may have moved a wire slightly to continue sending the signal to your gauge. The wire from the sending unit travels between the tank and you trunk's floorboard and you may have a problem there. It's a starting point.
> *


  right on for the 411 ez


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 15 2009, 10:57 AM~15087749
> *Mine is acting up also. The needle was layed over past the FULL mark. I dropped the tank and put the new wire to the sending unit on, the needle then came over to the EMPTY mark. (which was correct) I bolted the tank back up and put gas in and now the needle is still over at the EMPTY mark. :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: that's a trip too....whenever i REALLY fill the ride up, the needle moves past the FULL and it goes to the next line. then...i'm rolling - it moves back to the FULL!!! - it's crazy - i just don't want the problem my homie has. he has a 64 coupe de ville and his gas gauge doesn't even work. he has to calculate the miles he's driven, then calculates the gas he has left - what a head ache :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2009, 02:38 PM~15088075
> *:biggrin: that's a trip too....whenever i REALLY fill the ride up, the needle moves past the FULL and it goes to the next line. then...i'm rolling - it moves back to the FULL!!! - it's crazy - i just don't want the problem my homie has. he has a 64 coupe de ville and his gas gauge doesn't even work. he has to calculate the miles he's driven, then calculates the gas he has left - what a head ache :biggrin:
> *


Im with you on that. Is it too much to ask that our gas guages work?!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 15 2009, 12:25 PM~15087963
> *Got it. Ill get with you on that. Im trying to get things ready for a show in Atlanta. I painted the CHEVY script for the grill I got from you
> 
> 
> ...


That's tight..... :biggrin: 
Scott, you may want to check your rear bumper brackets as it seems that the passenger side is too high and the drivers side too low.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 15 2009, 01:08 PM~15088338
> *Im with you on that. Is it too much to ask that our gas guages work?!!! :biggrin:
> *


This stuff happens...cars are over 30 years old and the gauges are worn and outdated. It is a wonder they even work at all. You may want to consider upgrading to new gauges and I am not talking about Dakota Digital gauges. There is a company that makes new high end gauges that are a perfect fit. I'll look for the web site and post it later.

Also fellas, with regards to the wire schematics, my scanner is acting up and I sent it in for service. I should get it back next week. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## 94mac_caddy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 23 2006, 08:15 AM~6024027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 15 2009, 04:28 PM~15088953
> *That's tight..... :biggrin:
> Scott, you may want to check your rear bumper brackets as it seems that the passenger side is too high and the drivers side too low.
> *


Thanks. And yes, I noticed that too. Is that just an adjustment or does the bumper have to come off?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 15 2009, 12:08 PM~15088338
> *Im with you on that. Is it too much to ask that our gas guages work?!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: check this out....i just came back from lunch and my gauge is sitting in the middle. i checked to see if my tank was leaking and no gas coming out. damn...i hope no one siphoned my gas out :roflmao: looks like i'm getting greasy this weekend troubleshooting the problem :angry:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2009, 05:28 PM~15089497
> *:roflmao: check this out....i just came back from lunch and my gauge is sitting in the middle. i checked to see if my tank was leaking and no gas coming out. damn...i hope no one siphoned my gas out :roflmao: looks like i'm getting greasy this weekend troubleshooting the problem :angry:
> *


You and me both. ez says there is a company that sells guages(other than Dakota). I hope to upgrade later on


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2009, 02:28 PM~15089497
> *:roflmao: check this out....i just came back from lunch and my gauge is sitting in the middle. i checked to see if my tank was leaking and no gas coming out. damn...i hope no one siphoned my gas out :roflmao: looks like i'm getting greasy this weekend troubleshooting the problem :angry:
> *


more than likely its the fuel gauge in dash had the same problem with my hardtop & i swapped out the fuel gauge & all is good now.. :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 15 2009, 06:16 PM~15089954
> *more than likely its the fuel gauge in dash had the same problem with my hardtop & i swapped out the fuel gauge & all is good now.. :biggrin:
> *


You got a pm


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 15 2009, 03:16 PM~15089954
> *more than likely its the fuel gauge in dash had the same problem with my hardtop & i swapped out the fuel gauge & all is good now.. :biggrin:
> *


  right on debo


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 14 2009, 10:48 AM~15076629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fucken nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Brake Lights.............. :angry: My driver side lights and brake lights are working fine. My passenger side lights work but brake lights DO NOT. With the lights on or off it doesnt matter. Help PLEASE.....Its driving me crazy...Thanks, Scott


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 16 2009, 11:03 AM~15097832
> *Brake Lights.............. :angry: My driver side lights and brake lights are working fine. My passenger side lights work but brake lights DO NOT. With the lights on or off it doesnt matter. Help PLEASE.....Its driving me crazy...Thanks, Scott
> *


Do your turn signals still work.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

i just loves me a 67
hope to have my own in the not too distant future :biggrin: 
keep posting up that inspiration 
nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Sep 16 2009, 06:34 PM~15100755
> *Do your turn signals still work.
> *


They never have worked. Parts missing in the column.


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Sep 13 2009, 10:42 PM~15071772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Got a ?. Is there a coating I have to strip off of the trim to polish it..or is it uncoated?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 16 2009, 01:03 PM~15097832
> *Brake Lights.............. :angry: My driver side lights and brake lights are working fine. My passenger side lights work but brake lights DO NOT. With the lights on or off it doesnt matter. Help PLEASE.....Its driving me crazy...Thanks, Scott
> *


Nevermind...........FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Sep 16 2009, 07:19 PM~15102804
> *Got a ?. Is there a coating I have to strip off of the trim to polish it..or is it uncoated?
> *


its Aluminium you should be able to just get it polished


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FineLine+Sep 16 2009, 08:19 PM~15102804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 
They need to be annodized and then coated with a bright dip to protect the process. They have this bright dip coating from the factory. If you try to polish them without stripping off the coating you will not get the effect you are looking for. If you strip or sand off the coating and just polish the aluminum, it will quickly dull. Get it done by a pro.


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

67 Riderz, I have a quick question, Im running 10inch cylinders in the rear and i wan to try 12s because i want a higher lock-up, how difficult is it to change them out....this is what my ride looks like with 10s


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Sep 17 2009, 08:18 AM~15106943
> *67 Riderz, I have a quick question, Im running 10inch cylinders in the rear and i wan to try 12s because i want a higher lock-up, how difficult is it to change them out....this is what my ride looks like with 10s
> 
> 
> ...


  damn layne...you doing big thangs pimpin


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Sep 17 2009, 11:18 AM~15106943
> *67 Riderz, I have a quick question, Im running 10inch cylinders in the rear and i wan to try 12s because i want a higher lock-up, how difficult is it to change them out....this is what my ride looks like with 10s
> 
> 
> ...


You got those 10s on a powerball right? I would think the lock up would be a little higher. Could there be something keeping it from going up? Shocks or something maybe?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 15109336_@~
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs
> *


PM sent


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 17 2009, 08:38 AM~15107077
> * damn layne...you doing big thangs pimpin
> *


Im tryin to man.....still have a long way to go :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 17 2009, 01:17 PM~15109336
> *You got those 10s on a powerball right? I would think the lock up would be a little higher. Could there be something keeping it from going up? Shocks or something maybe?
> *


Yea i have powerball set-up with the coil over, and my rear springs are 3 and half turns :0 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Like I told you, I know 12s will work cause thats what I had on my 67 hardtop. But your rear should lock up higher than your front right now I would think. Even with the 10s


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Sep 17 2009, 01:57 PM~15109655
> *Im tryin to man.....still have a long way to go :biggrin:
> *


  fasho bro'...one step at a time - it'll come together


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 16 2009, 09:15 PM~15103368
> *Nevermind...........FIXED :biggrin:
> *


So what was the problem?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Sep 17 2009, 07:33 PM~15111110
> *So what was the problem?
> *


My turn signals do not work, so I didnt notice that the lever was in the ON position. Thus causing the brake light not to work on that side.......  I need to get the signals working tho


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 16 2009, 10:05 PM~15104687
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> They need to be annodized and then coated with a bright dip to protect the process. They have this bright dip coating from the factory. If you try to polish them without stripping off the coating you will not get the effect you are looking for. If you strip or sand off the coating and just polish the aluminum, it will quickly dull. Get it done by a pro.
> *


Thanks for the good info. Ill take your advice EZ


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Sep 17 2009, 01:59 PM~15109669
> *Yea i have powerball set-up with the coil over, and my rear springs are 3 and half turns :0  :0
> *


Wow, does that ride rough or what :0 Layne if you go any higher you wont be able to drive locked up  Whats you reason for wanting to go up in stroke size anyway  Technically your at a 12" now anyway w/ the powerball! I have 12"'s in my ride now and I cant ride locked  I'm actually going to go to 8's all the way around.


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

hey guys having a problem with my 67 caprice changed the starter a few days ago and it worked fine but 2day when i went 2 go start it.It started but die out the first couple of times then finally got it 2 run for about 10 mins then turned it off and try ed to start it again and now it dont do shit.so i pulled out the ignition switch an the brown wire and the plug were melted by the previous owner so i was wondering if their was a way i can test it before i start by all kinds of unnecessary shit so if anybody has any suggestion lmk.thanks :dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 17 2009, 04:08 PM~15110898
> * fasho bro'...one step at a time - it'll come together
> *


Yea, when i get done, its gonna be nice tho


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 17 2009, 08:47 PM~15113656
> *Wow, does that ride rough or what :0 Layne if you go any higher you wont be able to drive locked up  Whats you reason for wanting to go up in stroke size anyway   Technically your at a 12" now anyway w/ the powerball! I have 12"'s in my ride now and I cant ride locked  I'm actually going to go to 8's all the way around.
> *


I just want the rear to have a little higher lock-up, i know i wont be able to ride with if fully locked up cause thats what my buddy was telling me when he had his 67 hardtop


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Sep 17 2009, 09:22 PM~15114293
> *hey guys having a problem with my 67 caprice changed the starter a few days ago and it worked fine but 2day when i went 2 go start it.It started but die out the first couple of times then finally got it 2 run for about 10 mins then turned it off and try ed to start it again and now it dont do shit.so i pulled out the ignition switch an the brown wire and the plug were melted by the previous owner so i was wondering if their was a way i can test it before i start by all kinds of unnecessary shit so if anybody has any suggestion lmk.thanks    :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Sep 17 2009, 10:22 PM~15114293
> *hey guys having a problem with my 67 caprice changed the starter a few days ago and it worked fine but 2day when i went 2 go start it.It started but die out the first couple of times then finally got it 2 run for about 10 mins then turned it off and try ed to start it again and now it dont do shit.so i pulled out the ignition switch an the brown wire and the plug were melted by the previous owner so i was wondering if their was a way i can test it before i start by all kinds of unnecessary shit so if anybody has any suggestion lmk.thanks    :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:
> *


I don't think it is a problem with your ignition. Big Rasta had a similar problem recently and it sounds like you are losing power once the car is running and not with the initial start. You may want to check your points as they do burn out. Also, double check that all of the bolts and cable associated with your starter are tight and making good contact. I am not sure why the wires in your ignition switch would be melted other than a power overload. I may have an extra dash harness. I will check and let you know. Keep us updated on any progress.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ez, where can I get info on those dash clusters? (not dakota)...Thanks


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_T T T FOR THA 7 RIDAS_








:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 15 2009, 06:16 PM~15089954
> *more than likely its the fuel gauge in dash had the same problem with my hardtop & i swapped out the fuel gauge & all is good now.. :biggrin:
> *


Debo, you got a pm :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 18 2009, 11:15 AM~15118994
> *I don't think it is a problem with your ignition. Big Rasta had a similar problem recently and it sounds like you are losing power once the car is running and not with the initial start. You may want to check your points as they do burn out. Also, double check that all of the bolts and cable associated with your starter are tight and making good contact. I am not sure why the wires in your ignition switch would be melted other than a power overload. I may have an extra dash harness. I will check and let you know. Keep us updated on any progress.
> *


  yeah elias...check your points, them sukers mightbe bad. if that's your problem, change it to the electronic ignition - NO MORE WORRIES!!!!!  the thing now about my 67 is the gas gauge - i hope it's not anything major


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 18 2009, 11:15 AM~15118994
> *I don't think it is a problem with your ignition. Big Rasta had a similar problem recently and it sounds like you are losing power once the car is running and not with the initial start. You may want to check your points as they do burn out. Also, double check that all of the bolts and cable associated with your starter are tight and making good contact. I am not sure why the wires in your ignition switch would be melted other than a power overload. I may have an extra dash harness. I will check and let you know. Keep us updated on any progress.
> *


hey guys i found out the problem was the neutral safety switch was bad.so i moved it around alittle bit and the car started right up.but i still want to change the dash harness.hey ez lmk if u have that dash harness and how much bro,thanks 4 the feed back fellas. :thumbsup:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 18 2009, 03:20 PM~15121001
> * yeah elias...check your points, them sukers mightbe bad. if that's your problem, change it to the electronic ignition - NO MORE WORRIES!!!!!  the thing now about my 67 is the gas gauge - i hope it's not anything major
> *


thanks for the feedback bro but i found out the problem was neutral safety switch.


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

I love 7's, my next imp is for sure a 67 or 68 fastback if i cant find a vert.

Just how rare are they with flip headlights??


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Sep 18 2009, 09:23 PM~15122505
> *I love 7's, my next imp is for sure a 67 or 68 fastback if i cant find a vert.
> 
> Just how rare are they with flip headlights??
> *


Not sure about the flip ups on a 68 but as far as I know if you see them on a 67, they are custom


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Like a Ghost town in here the past couple of days


----------



## padishar (Jul 13, 2007)

Picked mine up two weeks ago. Been driving it too much to take any pics! Anybody have any clue what stripes on the front fenders indicate? Dude I bought it from said it was some national club, but he wasn't sure. He'd purchased it painted that way and didn't get any info on it. They're prolly gonna get painted over this winter, as I'm not a fan...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Very nice bro. Are you going to be juicing it?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 21 2009, 06:12 AM~15139335
> *Like a Ghost town in here the past couple of days
> *


yup :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

hey cafeconleche empty ur pm box..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

took it out for a spin..


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 13 2009, 04:32 PM~15068865
> *GOT SOME original metal 67 IMPALA SKIRTS HAVE VERY NICE MOULDINGS COME WITH NEW RUBBER ASKING 300 FOR THEM in located in north hollywood ca .........pic comming soon
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 21 2009, 07:13 PM~15144148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> do you guys remember this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 21 2009, 02:51 PM~15143935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 21 2009, 02:51 PM~15143935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > do you guys remember this
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Sep 22 2009, 03:22 AM~15145545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaamn, I like the way the top is patterned. Gives the car a whole different look, never seen it on a '67


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2009, 07:29 AM~15149169
> *
> *


good thing you didnt sell it


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> > do you guys remember this
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Q-Vole 67 Ridas,
My name is Carlos and I've owned my 67 for about 20 years. I've got four kids and never seem to have the money to work on my car, b/c something else always comes up (school pictures, football fees,etc.) It still looks like shit but I've just began getting really serious about hooking it up and this thread is a great motivator for me. Mine's been garaged most of that time so it hasn't gotten any worse for wear, but I'm finally beginning the restoration process. I bought my ride for $70.00 back in the day. It was complete with all chrome, trims, etc., but the engine was gone, so I dropped a 350 and 350 3 speed into it. Recently I re-did the suspension and front end. I just discovered this website and have spent the better part of the last 2 weeks just reading the 67 thread (almost 300 pages-damn!) ONE LOVE to all the fellow 67 owners out there doing it large. I'm really impressed by the sense of brotherhood I've already experienced when I've sent some PM's out there. Unlike other sites I've visited, no one doggs you when you ask a question. Thank you to the homies EZ and Debo for help with my questions. I'll post some pics soon, but my rides not impressive at all at this point. Just wanted to introduce myself to this community and thank you, in advance for the support. . .Keep riding.

Carlitos
"cafeconlechedjs"
repping that 310 and 805


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Carlos. I see you have met ez and debo, you are already ahead of the game :biggrin: They have both helped me out several times. Dont think twice about asking for help in this thread and please keep us posted  Good luck with your build, Scott


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Scott,

Damn, love this thread. Check this out: In the last week I learned how to mount my rear bumper guards, the right kind of rear dual antennas to use and that I really want some custom flip down headlights for my 67'. . . that shit's tight! 

EZ - I'm probably gonna hold off on that AC dash for now. I just got some bucket seats off of ebay and need to pay for them first. If you still got it in a few weeks, I'll pick it up from you then. Good lookin out homie

ONE LOVE
Carlitos
cafeconlechedjs
repping that 310 to the 805


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 22 2009, 02:53 PM~15153139
> *Thanks Scott,
> 
> Damn, love this thread. Check this out: In the last week I learned how to mount my rear bumper guards, the right kind of rear dual antennas to use and that I really want some custom flip down headlights for my 67'. . . that shit's tight!
> ...


Yeh, ez got me on track with the bumper guards. I havent got around to doing the rears, maybe this afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Scott,
Yeah I learned alot just from reading the post and then PM'd Debo for the template. Take some photos dogg, I'm kinda sketchy about drilling into my bumper. . .Good luck with yours.

Carlitos
cafeconlechedjs
repping that 310 to the 805


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 22 2009, 10:45 AM~15152526
> *Q-Vole 67 Ridas,
> My name is Carlos and I've owned my 67 for about 20 years. I've got four kids and never seem to have the money to work on my car, b/c something else always comes up (school pictures, football fees,etc.) It still looks like shit but I've just began getting really serious about hooking it up and this thread is a great motivator for me. Mine's been garaged most of that time so it hasn't gotten any worse for wear, but I'm finally beginning the restoration process. I bought my ride for $70.00 back in the day. It was complete with all chrome, trims, etc., but the engine was gone, so I dropped a 350 and 350 3 speed into it. Recently I re-did the suspension and front end. I just discovered this website and have spent the better part of the last 2 weeks just reading the 67 thread (almost 300 pages-damn!) ONE LOVE to all the fellow 67 owners out there doing it large. I'm really impressed by the sense of brotherhood I've already experienced when I've sent some PM's out there. Unlike other sites I've visited, no one doggs you when you ask a question. Thank you to the homies EZ and Debo for help with my questions. I'll post some pics soon, but my rides not impressive at all at this point. Just wanted to introduce myself to this community and thank you, in advance for the support. . .Keep riding.
> 
> ...


  welcome bradah - all the homies on here are cool. post up pics when you get a chance - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 22 2009, 01:49 PM~15153602
> *Scott,
> Yeah I learned alot just from reading the post and then PM'd Debo for the template. Take some photos dogg, I'm kinda sketchy about drilling into my bumper. . .Good luck with yours.
> 
> ...



Carlos,
not to worry about drilling. I have a rear bumper with the factory holes already done.  Hit me up when you have a minute.
EZ


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 22 2009, 10:45 AM~15152526
> *Q-Vole 67 Ridas,
> My name is Carlos and I've owned my 67 for about 20 years. I've got four kids and never seem to have the money to work on my car, b/c something else always comes up (school pictures, football fees,etc.) It still looks like shit but I've just began getting really serious about hooking it up and this thread is a great motivator for me. Mine's been garaged most of that time so it hasn't gotten any worse for wear, but I'm finally beginning the restoration process. I bought my ride for $70.00 back in the day. It was complete with all chrome, trims, etc., but the engine was gone, so I dropped a 350 and 350 3 speed into it. Recently I re-did the suspension and front end. I just discovered this website and have spent the better part of the last 2 weeks just reading the 67 thread (almost 300 pages-damn!) ONE LOVE to all the fellow 67 owners out there doing it large. I'm really impressed by the sense of brotherhood I've already experienced when I've sent some PM's out there. Unlike other sites I've visited, no one doggs you when you ask a question. Thank you to the homies EZ and Debo for help with my questions. I'll post some pics soon, but my rides not impressive at all at this point. Just wanted to introduce myself to this community and thank you, in advance for the support. . .Keep riding.
> 
> ...




Q~VO CARLOS welcome to the l.i.l forums for the 67's this topic as alot of good info on it, i hear your already in touch with ez that goods he knows a bit about these 67's i dont want to give him to much credit :biggrin: ,when i was doing my 67 i tought it would never be complete but just kept chipping away at it little by little finally done with it. but never give up bro wait till you paint it see how much fun you will have with painters


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, no doubt. You wouldn't believe the hassle I went through with my mechanic. Homeboy lagged (for months) on my engine rebuild. I kept popping up on his ass and my shit stayed in pieces all over his shop. I finally just showed up with a towtruck and hauled my car out of there. When I got it home I found out homeboy fried up my electrical system and had to pay 4 bills to have an electrician go through it inch by inch to repair it. Last but not least, I get it home and its leaking tranny fluid like crazy.
Weak shit. its all good though because I'm almost done with the mechanical and can now work on the accesories and then the cosmetics. I'll post some pics soon so you guys can see what I'm working with. 

Peace
Carlitos


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 22 2009, 07:52 PM~15156116
> *Yeah, no doubt. You wouldn't believe the hassle I went through with my mechanic. Homeboy lagged (for months) on my engine rebuild. I kept popping up on his ass and my shit stayed in pieces all over his shop. I finally just showed up with a towtruck and hauled my car out of there. When I got it home I found out homeboy fried up my electrical system and had to pay 4 bills to have an electrician go through it inch by inch to repair it. Last but not least, I get it home and its leaking tranny fluid like crazy.
> Weak shit. its all good though because I'm almost done with the mechanical and can now work on the accesories and then the cosmetics. I'll post some pics soon so you guys can see what I'm working with.
> Peace
> ...


Please do.....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 22 2009, 10:45 AM~15152526
> *Q-Vole 67 Ridas,
> My name is Carlos and I've owned my 67 for about 20 years. I've got four kids and never seem to have the money to work on my car, b/c something else always comes up (school pictures, football fees,etc.) It still looks like shit but I've just began getting really serious about hooking it up and this thread is a great motivator for me. Mine's been garaged most of that time so it hasn't gotten any worse for wear, but I'm finally beginning the restoration process. I bought my ride for $70.00 back in the day. It was complete with all chrome, trims, etc., but the engine was gone, so I dropped a 350 and 350 3 speed into it. Recently I re-did the suspension and front end. I just discovered this website and have spent the better part of the last 2 weeks just reading the 67 thread (almost 300 pages-damn!) ONE LOVE to all the fellow 67 owners out there doing it large. I'm really impressed by the sense of brotherhood I've already experienced when I've sent some PM's out there. Unlike other sites I've visited, no one doggs you when you ask a question. Thank you to the homies EZ and Debo for help with my questions. I'll post some pics soon, but my rides not impressive at all at this point. Just wanted to introduce myself to this community and thank you, in advance for the support. . .Keep riding.
> 
> ...


   were here 4 you homie on any advice u need :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

what crackin 67 brothers ?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2009, 08:57 PM~15159110
> *what crackin 67 brothers ?
> *


not a dam thing :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:angry: just trying to figure out how to download these pics :angry: 

Carlos
cafeconlechedjs


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 22 2009, 08:06 PM~15159248
> *:angry: just trying to figure out how to download these pics :angry:
> 
> Carlos
> ...


http://tinypic.com/


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 22 2009, 12:49 PM~15153602
> *Scott,
> Yeah I learned alot just from reading the post and then PM'd Debo for the template. Take some photos dogg, I'm kinda sketchy about drilling into my bumper. . .Good luck with yours.
> 
> ...


I was to Carlos hno: but Debo and EZ got me through it and now I got on my front and rears :thumbsup: :thumbsup: G/L w/ your ride, I know how it is w/ kids and always having to pay for something...at least it seems that way, especially when your trying to do a ride :biggrin: G/L homie...Frank


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks brother. . .I'm gonna pick up that center bumer from EZ and cut out the worries. 

Carlos
cafeconlechedjs


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 22 2009, 08:19 PM~15159431
> *I was to Carlos hno: but Debo and EZ got me through it and now I got on my front and rears :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: G/L w/ your ride, I know how it is w/ kids and always having to pay for something...at least it seems that way, especially when your trying to do a ride :biggrin: G/L homie...Frank
> *


x10


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 23 2009, 12:22 AM~15159471
> *Thanks brother. . .I'm gonna pick up that center bumer from EZ and cut out the worries.
> 
> Carlos
> ...


Cheater :biggrin: , I started to do mine last night but couldnt get up the nerve


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 23 2009, 07:21 AM~15162029
> *Cheater :biggrin: , I started to do mine last night but couldnt get up the nerve
> *


 :biggrin: just tape up good around where u gonna drill.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 23 2009, 09:15 AM~15162384
> *:biggrin: just tape up good around where u gonna drill.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15162384
> *:biggrin: just tape up good around where u gonna drill.
> *


Im looking for the paper I got from ez and the stencil. Cant find it, ez do you still have it just incase I cant find mine?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 23 2009, 12:42 PM~15164833
> *Im looking for the paper I got from ez and the stencil. Cant find it, ez do you still have it just incase I cant find mine?
> *


i thought i sent u 1?????????????????? pm me a fax #


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 23 2009, 04:11 PM~15165119
> *i thought i sent u  1?????????????????? pm me a fax #
> *


I found it. I couldnt remember who sent it to me. Thanks, now all I have to do is DO IT hno:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 23 2009, 02:11 PM~15165119
> *i thought i sent u  1?????????????????? pm me a fax #
> *


Do you still need me to send you a copy of the instructions? LMK


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 14 2009, 12:48 PM~15076629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GEEZ That's deep!!! :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 23 2009, 11:36 PM~15169355
> *Do you still need me to send you a copy of the instructions? LMK
> *


I found them. Im thinking about selling the bumper guards though

You got a couple PMs


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Yo anyone got 67 Bucket seat cores for sale? I need good cores with tracks.
PM me with your price, if you do. Thanks  

Carlos
cafeconlechedjs


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MAN I ALMOST SOLD MY 67 YESTURDAY :happysad: :happysad: hno: hno: BUT MY LADY SAID HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO I STILL HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 24 2009, 04:37 PM~15175618
> *MAN I ALMOST SOLD MY 67 YESTURDAY :happysad:  :happysad:  hno:  hno: BUT MY LADY SAID HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO I STILL HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: 

























Glad you kept it :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 24 2009, 04:23 PM~15176776
> *:twak:
> Glad you kept it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW BUT THE MONEY WAS PRETTY GOOD


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 24 2009, 07:51 AM~15173043
> *I found them. Im thinking about selling the bumper guards though
> 
> You got a couple PMs
> *


How much for the guards? Got pics?

Thanks
--Turi.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Sep 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15177950
> *How much for the guards?  Got pics?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


PM sent


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 24 2009, 08:51 AM~15173043
> *I found them. Im thinking about selling the bumper guards though
> 
> You got a couple PMs
> *


I got a set of fronts I need to sell


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 24 2009, 01:23 AM~15170613
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

TTT.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:dunno: Hey guys,
I'm looking for bucket cores and was talking to a dude that has some.
He sent pictures and they show seats with headrests and the buttons I've
only seen on the 67's. Does anyone know if the 67's came with headrests?
I want to make sure I get the right ones for my ride. Thanks everyone

I'd post the pics but can't figure out how to transfer the pics from my photobucket back to this site. . .

Any help would be great guys, Thanks

Carlos
cafeconlechedjs


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 24 2009, 11:10 PM~15180809
> *:dunno: Hey guys,
> I'm looking for bucket cores and was talking to a dude that has some.
> He sent pictures and they show seats with headrests and the buttons I've
> ...



PM sent...talk with you tomorrow.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Sep 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15177950
> *How much for the guards?  Got pics?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


PM sent


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 25 2009, 01:17 AM~15180888
> *PM sent...talk with you tomorrow.
> *


ez, putting your payment in the mail today. Thanks


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

T.T.T.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Sep 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15177950
> *How much for the guards?  Got pics?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Bumper Guards are SOLD........Thanks, turri 67
I sent you a pm also.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 26 2009, 08:53 AM~15191901
> *Bumper Guards are SOLD........Thanks, turri 67
> I sent you a pm also.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

turri 67 I sent you a pm about payment. Let me know asap please. Thanks, Scott


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Sep 22 2009, 11:52 PM~15159027
> *   were here 4 you homie on any advice u need :thumbsup:
> *


debo, I got your PM and sent you one back


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 26 2009, 01:45 PM~15192750
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Spoke too soon. I havent heard back from turri 67. He's getting my PMs but not responding :dunno: These guards are still availible.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Full Set of bumper guards with rubber inserts for sale
























And the hardware for the rear









Shoot me a PM if interested. Thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, 67juiced


What's up Scott. :wave: Hey bro, I didn't get a chance to ship your stuff on Friday. I't going out today. Had some family obligations I needed to take care of.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

No problem. Yours went out Saturday  Hope all is well.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 28 2009, 05:12 AM~15205267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Damn, that's hard. . .Wow, that's a beautiful ride brother! :0 

Carlos cafeconlechedjs


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Much love going out to the big homie EZ,

Thank you for the AC Dash and accesories, as well as the SS hubcaps.
Most importantly though, thank you for sharing your experience with me
brother. I look forward to doing more business with you in the future.

P.S. I got a lead on the bucket seats and am going to check them out this
weekend. Hopefully, I'll have them before Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning to all the 67 rollers out there in cyber land. . . 
:biggrin: just trying to set up my photo and signature line :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

wassup everybody........my ride updates coming soon......


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 28 2009, 12:17 PM~15206521
> *  wassup everybody........my ride updates coming soon......
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 27 2009, 04:42 PM~15200234
> *Full Set of bumper guards with rubber inserts for sale
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME BROTHA THE TICKET :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

All PMs anwered I think about the bumper guards. Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 28 2009, 09:30 AM~15206087
> *Much love going out to the big homie EZ,
> 
> Thank you for the AC Dash and accesories, as well as the SS hubcaps.
> ...


Anytime and my thanks to you as well for coming out to visit. LKM if you need anything else and post up pics of your ride so we can check it out.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 28 2009, 09:41 AM~15207349
> *Anytime and my thanks to you as well for coming out to visit. LKM if you need anything else and post up pics of your ride so we can check it out.
> *


  
Pics coming soon (I promise)


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Sep 28 2009, 07:12 AM~15205267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 28 2009, 06:02 PM~15211172
> *
> *


Scott, your stuff went out yesterday


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT 67s!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 28 2009, 09:06 AM~15206422
> *Good morning to all the 67 rollers out there in cyber land. . .
> :biggrin: just trying to set up my photo and signature line :biggrin:
> *


  wassup bradah cafe...howz it bro???


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Sep 27 2009, 06:42 PM~15200234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ez


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Sep 29 2009, 11:22 AM~15217057
> *TTT  67s!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Cant Wait To Have Mine Done!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Sep 30 2009, 09:54 AM~15226598
> *Cant Wait To Have Mine Done!!
> *


U need some bumper gaurds? :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 29 2009, 09:52 AM~15218233
> * wassup bradah cafe...howz it bro???
> *



What's happening brother?  
Just chillin man. I'm in the process of picking up some buckets for my ride. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I'm checking some out this weekend :biggrin:
I was looking for a new center console but after rapping with EZ last weekend I'm thinking about repairing mine and wrapping it with the same material from the seats to cover up all the damage. . .What's up with you dogg?


Carlos
cafeconlechedjs


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening EZ. . .

Carlos
cafeconlechedjs


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 67juiced, GREYTREY, cafeconlechedjs, ez_rider
Whats up everyone :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening Scott. . .


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 30 2009, 05:12 PM~15230606
> *What's happening Scott. . .
> *


Not much here. Stuck at work :angry: Did the picture thing work out for you?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

You move those bumper guards yet bro?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 30 2009, 05:13 PM~15230621
> *You move those bumper guards yet bro?
> *


No sir, lots of people asking for me to hold them....Im thinking bout maybe keeping them


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 30 2009, 01:13 PM~15230614
> *Not much here. Stuck at work :angry: Did the picture thing work out for you?
> *


I'm sure it will, once I get around to playing with it. Good looking out on the info brother. I'm off Friday, so I'll probably do it then. 

After that I can post some of my own pics and you can all see the long, hard road ahead of me :uh:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

So do you already have a set on your ride or did you change it up and is this that pair? I like the look myself. . .


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 30 2009, 05:19 PM~15230689
> *So do you already have a set on your ride or did you change it up and is this that pair? I like the look myself. . .
> *


I had the fronts on but never did the rears. The more I see them on these 67s the more I like 'em


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Gotta' bounce bro. . .Get at you later


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 30 2009, 05:43 PM~15230910
> * Gotta' bounce bro. . .Get at you later
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 67juiced, BombaAussieStyle, ez_rider, LowRider_69, cafeconlechedjs
Need a traffic light in here :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ez_rider, 67juiced, LowRider_69, cafeconlechedjs

:wave: What's up everyone. Scott, got your payment today, thanks. LMK how things go with the sale of the guards. I think Carlos should buy yours so that you can buy mine :biggrin: 
Take care everyone!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 30 2009, 03:51 PM~15230965
> *
> Need a traffic light in here :biggrin:
> *


I've got the green so that's why I'm posting bro :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 30 2009, 06:03 PM~15231067
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, 67juiced, LowRider_69, cafeconlechedjs
> 
> ...


Good, Im thinking the package should be here by the end of the week. No rush. Im with you, If I sell mine it gets me closer to buying yours :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Im digging the color of that 2nd Impala


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 30 2009, 02:03 PM~15231067
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, 67juiced, LowRider_69, cafeconlechedjs
> 
> ...



I've already got my set brother. . .


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 67juiced, cafeconlechedjs
:wave:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 30 2009, 06:06 PM~15231086
> *I've got the green so that's why I'm posting bro :biggrin:
> *


The wife called, said my package arrived.....Thanks ez


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 30 2009, 03:37 PM~15231394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badasss! :cheesy:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15249698
> *The wife called, said my package arrived.....Thanks ez
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Question about convertible tops.
When your closing your top, does it go until it touches the top of the windshield? Mine stops about 5 inches short, any suggestions? More fluid maybe? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 30 2009, 04:37 PM~15231394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in love all over again! :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 3 2009, 12:48 PM~15257127
> *I'm in love all over again! :cheesy:
> *


Whats up/ What have you decided to do with your 67?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 2 2009, 08:24 PM~15252411
> *Question about convertible tops.
> When your closing your top, does it go until it touches the top of the windshield? Mine stops about 5 inches short, any suggestions? More fluid maybe? Thanks for the help.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

67juiced~ just looking through your build, your rag is dope.
Thanks for hitting me up the other day!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

My son figured out how to post pics. . .here's a few of my 67

Carlos 
cafeconlechedjs


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's an inside shot. . .

Carlos


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

another shot. . .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

ok, here's another one (for real)


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

ok, here's another one (for real)


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

last one for now. . .sorry for the poor quality on this one.

BTW - I just got my bucket seat cores this weekend, so I'm open to selling or trading this bench. PM me if you're interested. Not the original upholstery but in great shape, with all tracks, etc.  

Carlos


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs


:wave: What's up Carlos? Hey I have a correct ignition bezel. I'll hit you up tomorrow during the day.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 4 2009, 08:51 PM~15268534
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs
> :wave: What's up Carlos? Hey I have a correct ignition bezel. I'll hit you up tomorrow during the day.
> *


  Cool, let me know EZ.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Oct 4 2009, 07:50 PM~15265704
> *67juiced~ just looking through your build, your rag is dope.
> Thanks for hitting me up the other day!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Whats poppin 67 riderz
I HAVE SOME CHROME PLATED AND EXTENDED A-ARMS I BOUGHT THAT I DIDNT USE AND SELLING THEM FOR $100 PLUS SHIPPING, PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up guys


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 5 2009, 11:31 AM~15270718
> *wut up guys
> *


Whats up, where debo been? Hasnt been on since Sept 30th. :dunno:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

T.T.T. whats up guys


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 5 2009, 08:31 AM~15270718
> *wut up guys
> *


 :wave: showing love from the BAY :wave: :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Oct 5 2009, 07:31 AM~15270276
> *Whats poppin 67 riderz
> I HAVE SOME CHROME PLATED AND EXTENDED A-ARMS I BOUGHT THAT I DIDNT USE AND SELLING THEM FOR $100 PLUS SHIPPING, PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> ...


I'll get at you on those Layne, I may be interested in them  Ok 67 riders one of these rides got to go  either mine or my uncles I started a thread on his in the for sale section but one will stay and the other will go  I'm asking $10k for mine or $12.5k for his and its worth way more!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502538


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:0 :0 double post, Fucking Server :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

EZ, got the bumper guard brackets and instruction sheet in the mail today. Thanks for the super fast service Homie and also thanks to Debo for the template. Now I can finally mount these NOS bumper guards I've been sitting on. uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

ANYBODY VAGAS BOUND.... :dunno: uffin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 6 2009, 01:56 AM~15279249
> *EZ, got the bumper guard brackets and instruction sheet in the mail today. Thanks for the super fast service Homie and also thanks to Debo for the template. Now I can finally mount these NOS bumper guards I've been sitting on. uffin:
> *


Take pics as you go....Ill be putting mine on this week :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 5 2009, 11:56 PM~15279249
> *EZ, got the bumper guard brackets and instruction sheet in the mail today. Thanks for the super fast service Homie and also thanks to Debo for the template. Now I can finally mount these NOS bumper guards I've been sitting on. uffin:
> *



Anytime! :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Oct 6 2009, 12:56 AM~15279637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yes:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Is that a stock color on that '67 in the carport? Anybody know if that's stock and the name of that color? (EXCANDALOW car)

Thanks
--Turi.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 6 2009, 11:15 AM~15280983
> *Is that a stock color on that '67 in the carport?  Anybody know if that's stock and the name of that color?  (EXCANDALOW car)
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Mountain Green


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening everyone
I recently purchased a 67 Caprice as a parts car. I also got my teenager to help me figure out how to post pics (finally). Before the end of the week, I plan to create a new post with pictures of the items I will be offering for sale. I wanted to give all the LIL homies first dibs before I do the ebay/craigslist thing. Stay tuned.

Carlos :biggrin: 
cafeconlechedjs


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 6 2009, 12:49 PM~15281643
> * What's happening everyone
> I recently purchased a 67 Caprice as a parts car. I also got my teenager to help me figure out how to post pics (finally). Before the end of the week, I plan to create a new post with pictures of the items I will be offering for sale. I wanted to give all the LIL homies first dibs before I do the ebay/craigslist thing. Stay tuned.
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 5 2009, 08:41 AM~15270778
> *Whats up, where debo been? Hasnt been on since Sept 30th. :dunno:
> *


i was out of state for a minute :biggrin: but im back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!u need to adjust ur top theres adjustments on where the rack bolts up by the pistons u need to remove the back seat & side panels to access the adjustments.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Heeee's baaaack. . . :biggrin: 

What's happening Debo? You're boy reached out to me about the Caprice top. Good looking out on hooking us up dogg. Thanks to EZ tambien.

Carlos


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 6 2009, 03:43 PM~15283301
> *i was out of state for a minute :biggrin: but im back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!u need to adjust ur top theres adjustments on where the rack bolts up by the pistons u need to remove the back seat & side panels to access the adjustments.
> *


Thanks, Ill give that a try tomorrow.... Is it an easy thing to adjust?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 6 2009, 03:58 PM~15283423
> *Heeee's baaaack. . .  :biggrin:
> 
> What's happening Debo? You're boy reached out to me about the Caprice top. Good looking out on hooking us up dogg. Thanks to EZ tambien.
> ...


About time to start that build topic right? :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 6 2009, 01:02 PM~15283454
> *Thanks, Ill give that a try tomorrow.... Is it an easy thing to adjust?
> *


i can be but somtimes u can last a bit to adjust it cuz it adjust forward & up/dwn..put the top all the way up & adjust to close properly then u hv 2 put it dwn & make sure it doesnt sit 2 high when its dwn..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 6 2009, 12:58 PM~15283423
> *Heeee's baaaack. . .  :biggrin:
> 
> What's happening Debo? You're boy reached out to me about the Caprice top. Good looking out on hooking us up dogg. Thanks to EZ tambien.
> ...


wassup homie i was driving in oregeon when ez wuz txting me i almost hit a deer. :biggrin: il holla at my homie he was the one looking for one.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 6 2009, 12:15 PM~15283562
> *About time to start that build topic right? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Scott, I'm just about ready. . .Gotta' take (better) pics and then hook it up.
Maybe by the end of this week, if I can make time to make it happen. :uh: 
I'm kind of excited about doing the whole before and after thing since I'm taking out the bench and putting in buckets and the center console :thumbsup: 

Stay tuned

Carlos


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I was going to swap mine to a floor shift also. But by the time you add up the bucket seats, center console, shifter, and linkage, its a good chunk of change :angry: Keep us posted, looking forward to seeing it


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 6 2009, 01:07 PM~15283967
> *wassup homie i was driving in oregeon when ez wuz txting me i almost hit a deer. :biggrin: il holla at my homie he was the one looking for one.
> *



That's cool, glad you're still with us brother. You're homie already reached out.
I sent him some pics and we're gonna' figure something out regarding that top for his ride.  

Carlos


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 6 2009, 01:13 PM~15284035
> *I was going to swap mine to a floor shift also. But by the time you add up the bucket seats, center console, shifter, and linkage, its a good chunk of change :angry:  Keep us posted, looking forward to seeing it
> *


Definately. . . :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 6 2009, 05:05 PM~15283942
> *i can be but somtimes u can last a bit to adjust it cuz it adjust forward & up/dwn..put the top all the way up & adjust to close properly then u hv 2 put it dwn & make sure it doesnt sit 2 high when its dwn..
> *


That makes sence, right now its not going forward enough and when it down it hits the back seat. Thanks for the help debo. Ill let you know what happens.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 6 2009, 02:15 PM~15284065
> *That makes sence, right now its not going forward enough and when it down it hits the back seat. Thanks for the help debo. Ill let you know what happens.
> *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 6 2009, 03:07 PM~15283967
> *wassup homie i was driving in oregeon when ez wuz txting me i almost hit a deer. :biggrin: il holla at my homie he was the one looking for one.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Didn't mean to distract yoou bro :biggrin: ...just doing my part to help out.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 6 2009, 07:18 PM~15285169
> *:0  :0  :0 Didn't mean to distract yoou bro  :biggrin: ...just doing my part to help out.
> *


ez, hows the fam?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 6 2009, 06:33 PM~15287315
> *:biggrin: WHAT'S HAPPENING EVERYONE :biggrin:
> I'M SELLING THESE ITEMS AND THOUGHT I'D POST THEM ON LIL FIRST BEFORE I PUT THEM ON EBAY. TAKE A LOOK AND FEEL FREE TO PM YOUR BEST OFFER. PLEASE NO LO-BALLERS, I AM NOT HURTING FOR THE MONEY AND WILL PROBABLY TAKE FAIR OFFERS, BUT IM NOT GIVING THIS STUFF AWAY. I PREFER LOCAL BUYERS AND CAN ARRANGE TO MEET YOU. I'M IN THE L.A. AREA. THANKS FOR LOOKING
> 
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

HERE'S MORE PICS OF THE 67 IMPALA/CAPRICE PARTS. . .PM ME WITH YOUR BEST OFFER. THANKS


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 6 2009, 07:57 PM~15286898
> *ez, hows the fam?
> *


No better....but then again, no worse. Waiting for my wife's insurance to authorize a couple more procedures. Still taking it one day at a time. Thanks for asking.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 6 2009, 04:18 PM~15285169
> *:0  :0  :0 Didn't mean to distract yoou bro  :biggrin: ...just doing my part to help out.
> *


its all good.. :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

debo, I took some pics of my top. Help me out if you can PPLLEEAASSEE!!!! :uh: 
PICS coming in a few minutes. Thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Im not sure what to loosen for top adjustments???









And this is how my rail look all the way closed. Not straight and wont allow the window to roll all the way up :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 7 2009, 08:40 AM~15291739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the rack bare or does it hv the top on it?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Top is on it


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 7 2009, 08:47 AM~15291807
> *Top is on it
> *


its the bolts with the big washers it mite hv sum bolts on the opposite side not sure been a while loosen the ones that r further apart & try 2 move them around.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: WASSUP 67 RIDERS...DAMN FELLAS, YA'LL MAKING ME JEALOUS...I WISH I WAS HAVING PROBLEMS WITH A DROP TOP :roflmao: HOPE YOU GUYS GET THE PROBLEM SOLVED. ONE LOVE TO EACH AND EVERYONE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA 67_@Sep 28 2009, 08:43 PM~15214426
> *I'm looking for a set of Extended A-Arms molded chrome or not chromed anybody no where i can get some? For a 1967 Chevy Impala
> *



 Yo didn't someone have chrome A arms for sale a minute ago?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Oct 5 2009, 07:31 AM~15270276
> *Whats poppin 67 riderz
> I HAVE SOME CHROME PLATED AND EXTENDED A-ARMS I BOUGHT THAT I DIDNT USE AND SELLING THEM FOR $100 PLUS SHIPPING, PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 5 2009, 11:56 PM~15279249
> *EZ, got the bumper guard brackets and instruction sheet in the mail today. Thanks for the super fast service Homie and also thanks to Debo for the template. Now I can finally mount these NOS bumper guards I've been sitting on. uffin:
> *



Dave, got your payment today. Thanks. Take some pics when you hook up the guards. Hit me up if you need anything else.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 7 2009, 01:13 PM~15294706
> *
> *



*whoop!!! There it is!!! *


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 7 2009, 09:52 AM~15291001
> *No better....but then again, no worse. Waiting for my wife's insurance to authorize a couple more procedures. Still taking it one day at a time. Thanks for asking.
> *


I hope everything works out. Im sure it will, we'll keep your family in our prayers


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 8 2009, 06:51 AM~15300718
> *I hope everything works out. Im sure it will, we'll keep your family in our prayers
> *



Thanks bro. We appreciate everyone's support. concern and prayers.


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

Good mornign 7 riders. :biggrin:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Oct 9 2009, 10:00 AM~15311566
> *Good mornign 7 riders. :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Oct 9 2009, 10:00 AM~15311566
> *Good mornign 7 riders. :biggrin:
> *


wazzup :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Oct 9 2009, 11:00 AM~15311566
> *Good mornign 7 riders. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 9 2009, 12:31 PM~15312235
> *:wave:
> *


PM'ED YOU


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

FOR SALE








$20000 Or Best Offer


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

clean


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

can someone let me in on how to post pics


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*For sale $12,500 OBO *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 209impala, oldskool 67
Whats up Dave


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 10 2009, 12:27 PM~15319829
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 209impala, oldskool 67
> Whats up Dave
> *


What's up Frank, what are u gonna buy if u sell the seven?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 10 2009, 12:31 PM~15319860
> *What's up Frank, what are u gonna buy if u sell the seven?
> *


That one isnt mine, its my Tio's  But I'll sell mine to get this one in a hot ass minute!!! His ride is a straight driver and can be driven anywhere!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Did you get your guards on yet??


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 10 2009, 12:36 PM~15319881
> *That one isnt mine, its my Tio's  But I'll sell mine to get this one in a hot ass minute!!! His ride is a straight driver and can be driven anywhere!!!!
> *


Ha Ha, I was trippin, I thought u had freshened up ur engine compartment and installed a new interior. :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 10 2009, 12:46 PM~15319931
> *Ha Ha, I was trippin, I thought u had freshened up ur engine compartment and installed a new interior.  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


Then it wouldnt be for sale


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 10 2009, 12:39 PM~15319901
> *Did you get your guards on yet??
> *


Not yet, I'm stressing on drilling into those og bumpers. hno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 10 2009, 12:54 PM~15319969
> *Not yet, I'm stressing on drilling into those og bumpers. hno:
> *


I was the same way but if you fllow that template exactly, and you line it all up first it's pretty stress fee and easy. I was the same way but Gabe walked me through it before I did it. Just remember to use masking tape before you drill your hole and if I were to do it again I would get me a step down drill bit so i wouldnt have to change out bits and you'll get a cleaner hole.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 10 2009, 01:06 PM~15320016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

HAD A 64 AND KNOW A LOT ABOUT'EM BUT I AM NEW TO THE 67'S BUT GONNA GET ONE REAL SOON. CAN SOMEONE POST A PIC OF A NON SS NEXT A SS SIDE BY SIDE(OR CLOSE TO IT) PLEASE? JUST WANT TO SEE THE OUTSIDE MOLDING,EMBLEM AND TRIM DIFFERNCES. I KNOW WHAT THE INSIDE DIFFERNCES ARE. ( I THINK).

THANKS!
RESPECT....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 10 2009, 01:06 PM~15320016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: wassup dave...67 still looking clean. whatcha been up to bro - hope all is well bradah - one love - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 10 2009, 06:13 PM~15321290
> *:biggrin: wassup dave...67 still looking clean. whatcha been up to bro - hope all is well bradah - one love - big rasta :biggrin:
> *


wasup Big Rasta, all is well, thanks Homie! uffin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if 67 A-arms would work on a 65


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Oct 11 2009, 03:38 PM~15325622
> *Does anyone know if 67 A-arms would work on a 65
> *


yea they will 65-70


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 10 2009, 12:54 PM~15319969
> *Not yet, I'm stressing on drilling into those og bumpers. hno:
> *


i hv a bumber already drilled.. :biggrin:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 11 2009, 03:52 PM~15325686
> *yea they will 65-70
> *


alright, thanks.............whats good with you pimpin


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

You sell those arms Layne?


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

httphttp://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/greendala/Picture058.jpg://i651.photohttp://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/greendala/Picture054.jpgbucket.com/http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/greendala/Picture015.jpgalbums/uu237/greendala/Picture071.jpg


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

href="http://s651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/greendala/?action=view&current=Picture071.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>[/CODE]


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 12 2009, 06:39 PM~15336418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the OG Mountain Green Color? Looks real nice...

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Oct 10 2009, 04:52 PM~15320931
> *HAD A 64 AND KNOW A LOT ABOUT'EM BUT I AM NEW TO THE 67'S BUT GONNA GET ONE REAL SOON. CAN SOMEONE POST A PIC OF A NON SS NEXT A SS SIDE BY SIDE(OR CLOSE TO IT) PLEASE? JUST WANT TO SEE THE OUTSIDE MOLDING,EMBLEM AND TRIM DIFFERNCES. I KNOW WHAT THE INSIDE DIFFERNCES ARE. ( I THINK).
> 
> THANKS!
> ...



















top one is SS & bottom one impala :biggrin: the difference is where the mouldings go.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 12 2009, 10:41 PM~15337935
> *Is this the OG Mountain Green Color?  Looks real nice...
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 Thnx, This color is called light frost green.....


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

Can anybody tell me , When gettin juice is it always necessary to have the frame wrapped?...... If so is it best to use the one one the car or get an one from another car.........


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

VEGAS 09....


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 13 2009, 06:03 PM~15344981
> *Can anybody tell me , When gettin  juice is it always necessary to have the frame wrapped?...... If so is it best to use the one one the car or get an one from another car.........
> *


Sure its best, as long as you got the money to do it. And yes it would be easier to use another frame, and when its done swap the body.


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 13 2009, 06:35 PM~15346635
> *Sure its best,  as long as you got the money to do it. And yes it would be easier to use another frame, and when its done swap the body.
> *


  THNX JUICED


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 13 2009, 06:35 PM~15346635
> *Sure its best,  as long as you got the money to do it. And yes it would be easier to use another frame, and when its done swap the body.
> *


  THNX JUICED


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 13 2009, 04:03 PM~15344981
> *Can anybody tell me , When gettin  juice is it always necessary to have the frame wrapped?...... If so is it best to use the one one the car or get an one from another car.........
> *


If you are looking for another frame, hit me up. I'm just outside of L.A. Where are you at?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

these white walls killed this car


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 13 2009, 03:03 PM~15344981
> *Can anybody tell me , When gettin  juice is it always necessary to have the frame wrapped?...... If so is it best to use the one one the car or get an one from another car.........
> *


If your planning on hopping the car or getting stupid w/ your 3 wheel than yes it is best you wrap it! If your just locking and laying than there is no reason other than you want it wrapped. Just my .02


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 13 2009, 09:20 PM~15349506
> *these white walls killed this car
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i know...the car looks nice,but the tires mess it up :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 13 2009, 09:20 PM~15349506
> *these white walls killed this car
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this on Ebay, no offers lower than $35k considered :0 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 13 2009, 09:27 PM~15349612
> *:biggrin: i know...the car looks nice,but the tires mess it up :biggrin:
> *


yea it look like shit with those :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 13 2009, 09:27 PM~15349613
> *I seen this on Ebay, no offers lower than $35k considered :0  :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 13 2009, 09:23 PM~15348847
> *If  you are looking for another frame, hit me up. I'm just outside of L.A. Where are you at?
> *


What u askin ez?.....Im in dallas for a good price maybe i can take a trip.


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

anybody got rear outside fastback window trims need some.... :dunno:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANYBODY GOTS SOME CHROME WIPERS THEY WOUOLD LIKE TO SELL? PM ME PLEASE :biggrin: FOR MY 67


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 11 2009, 08:57 AM~15324045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THATS MY RIDE NICE PIC


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 14 2009, 07:41 PM~15359849
> *HEY THATS MY RIDE NICE PIC
> *


Post some other pics of it :biggrin: That was one of the first super show pics 68Mex posted on Saturday


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 13 2009, 09:20 PM~15349506
> *these white walls killed this car
> 
> 
> ...


$35 gsz???? Way to high. Man those tires degraded that car. Still clean looking


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 14 2009, 10:41 PM~15359849
> *HEY THATS MY RIDE NICE PIC
> *


Very nice


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 15 2009, 10:28 AM~15365616
> *Very nice
> *


did u evr fix ur top?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 3 2006, 08:04 AM~6294989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen half skirt, but where the heck can you find a full skirt for a 67??


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 15 2009, 03:35 PM~15368078
> *I've seen half skirt, but where the heck can you find a full skirt for a 67??
> *


  cool ss


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-chevy-...sQ5fAccessories


Bumper guards
Not mine but if anyone is looking they look nice


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 15 2009, 02:35 PM~15368078
> *I've seen half skirt, but where the heck can you find a full skirt for a 67??
> *


YOU CAN FIND THEM I HAD A SET I GOT FROM OLDSCHOOL 67 BUT THEY DIDNT FIT RIGHT  I WANTED THAT SAME LOOK AS THAT SS IN THE PIC BUT WHEN I TALKED TO HIM HE TOLD ME THOSE WERE CUSTOM MADE FROM 65 SKIRTS TO FIT HIS 7 :0 :0  THATS WHY THEY LOOK SO LOW TO THE GROUND :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 15 2009, 03:35 PM~15368078
> *I've seen half skirt, but where the heck can you find a full skirt for a 67??
> *


You can find Foxcraft brand skirts that cover most of the wheel opening. Foxcraft makes skirts for many makes and models. You can find them on ebay, at swaps and even as some antique/obsolete shops.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 14 2009, 06:46 PM~15359921
> *Post some other pics of it :biggrin: That was one of the first super show pics 68Mex posted on Saturday
> *


OK here's some more picks .I wanna thank ez for selling me the vanity mirror,rear view mirror and other stuff thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 15 2009, 06:35 PM~15368780
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-chevy-...sQ5fAccessories
> Bumper guards
> Not mine but if anyone is looking they look nice
> *


Wow....I may put my full set on ebay..... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 10 2009, 12:21 PM~15319780
> *For sale $12,500 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


nice 7.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what color interior should i use?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 17 2009, 09:38 AM~15386050
> *OK here's some more picks .I wanna thank ez for selling me the vanity mirror,rear view mirror and other stuff thanks
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad I was able to contribute to your ride....looks great bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Heres a couple of pics of what ive been doing to mine. I wish I would be way further than what I am, but the only free time that i get after work or on the weekends is mainly spent working on other peoples rides. Im not complaining cuz without them...I wouldnt have this.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 10 2009, 01:06 PM~15320016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE PIC HOMIE


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)

just started my 67 drop top project. i am looking for some skirts and any info on the back window of the drop top. just started to do research and could use some help.


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 17 2009, 09:38 AM~15386050
> *OK here's some more picks .I wanna thank ez for selling me the vanity mirror,rear view mirror and other stuff thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Big Up for the Homie's 67 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got em done, so i took it out for a spin now that its legal!
















































Then a gas hop!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 18 2009, 06:30 PM~15394649
> *got em done, so i took it out for a spin now that its legal!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cruised my ride all wknd :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 18 2009, 07:46 PM~15395568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn debo...yo shit tight pimpin' - any leads on them hide-away lights. are they available????? - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST TWO MORE WEEKS AND ITS DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW IN CANOGA PARK ON NOV 1ST ALL CARS/TRUCKS AND VANS OUR $5BUCKS AND LOWRIDER BIKES/HARLEYS OUR FREE CANT GO WRONG FOR $5 BUCKS FOR A SHOW ALL AWARDS FOR 30'S-00'S BIKES FULL CUSTOM MILD CUSTOM STREET CUSTOM HOT ROD UNDER CONSTRUCTION BEST HARLEY MOST CLUB MEMBERS AND ALSO CAR MOLDES AND BSET OF SHOW CAR/TRUCK AND BIKE


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babie is nana 13_@Oct 18 2009, 06:52 PM~15394367
> *just started my 67 drop top project. i am looking for some skirts and any info on the back window of the drop top. just started to do research and could use some help.
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 15 2009, 06:35 PM~15368780
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967-chevy-...sQ5fAccessories
> Bumper guards
> Not mine but if anyone is looking they look nice
> *


These went for 301 bucks!!!!!!!!!!I was selling mine for 175 :angry: ...Glad they didnt sell, putting them on ebay this week


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 18 2009, 08:56 PM~15396559
> *:biggrin: damn debo...yo shit tight pimpin' - any leads on them hide-away lights. are they available????? - big rasta :biggrin:
> *


  my homie & i did them. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 19 2009, 07:50 AM~15399619
> * my homie & i did them. :biggrin:
> *


  fasho


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 18 2009, 06:46 PM~15395568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah, Debo your ride is looking good big brother. . .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Yo everyone, 
I just started stripping my bucket seats down and need to know what you guys use for metal to repel rust and protect the metal? I keep hearing about por-15? Does anyone have any suggestions? I took all the skins and foam off s-l-o-w-l-y and need to replace a few springs but also want to protect the rest of the core. After I do the seats I plan to take the interior out and do the same for the floor pan.
Any thoughts from my fellow 67 riders would be much appreciated. Pics to follow soon. :biggrin: 

Thanks alot everyone. . .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 15 2009, 01:35 PM~15368078
> *I've seen half skirt, but where the heck can you find a full skirt for a 67??
> *



I got some. . . :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 19 2009, 04:16 PM~15402453
> *Yo everyone,
> I just started stripping my bucket seats down and need to know what you guys use for metal to repel rust and protect the metal? I keep hearing about por-15?  Does anyone have any suggestions? I took all the skins and foam off s-l-o-w-l-y and need to replace a few springs but also want to protect the rest of the core. After I do the seats I plan to take the interior out and do the same for the floor pan.
> Any thoughts from my fellow 67 riders would be much appreciated. Pics to follow soon. :biggrin:
> ...


 :dunno: sorry


----------



## padishar (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a window regulator for the driver's side of my '67. Anyone have one, or can tell me where to get one? I've had zero luck finding remanned or OG. Are there other models that will work, if so what?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by padishar_@Oct 19 2009, 05:39 PM~15403291
> *I'm looking for a window regulator for the driver's side of my '67.  Anyone have one, or can tell me where to get one?  I've had zero luck finding remanned or OG.  Are there other models that will work, if so what?
> *


Check with ez_rider He's in this thread alot and has helped me out many times


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

ez is the with the parts, he hook me up with parts before "THANKS EZ"


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin: Yup I gotta agree with all the homeboys. . .EZ is the (67) man.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by padishar_@Oct 19 2009, 03:39 PM~15403291
> *I'm looking for a window regulator for the driver's side of my '67.  Anyone have one, or can tell me where to get one?  I've had zero luck finding remanned or OG.  Are there other models that will work, if so what?
> *



I must say thank you all for the props...just trying to do my part in keeping the 67 fire alive. Hit me up homie. I believe I do have regulators. I'm down to mostly bits and pieces but I do have window regulators for crank windows. PM me.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by padishar_@Oct 19 2009, 03:39 PM~15403291
> *I'm looking for a window regulator for the driver's side of my '67.  Anyone have one, or can tell me where to get one?  I've had zero luck finding remanned or OG.  Are there other models that will work, if so what?
> *


Dupe post :uh:


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)

heres the first pics of my project. looking for rear window and some skirts. have cked out a few sites but prices are high. would like some help from fellow 67's if anyone has any info where i could find some deals. thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, debo67ss


Whats happening Debo. . .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 20 2009, 10:49 AM~15412741
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, debo67ss
> 
> ...


just workn away.wut up wit u


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 20 2009, 10:07 AM~15412849
> *just workn away.wut up wit u
> *



about the same brother Debo... 
Thursday's the end of our financial quarter. Which means we have to submit all of our billing paperwork this week. I need to get away from that every now and then to keep my sanity :uh: So I log on here and see what's up with everyone.  

Yo man, any tips on what I can use as a rust inhibitor for my bucket seat cores and inside floor pans?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by babie is nana 13_@Oct 20 2009, 08:58 AM~15412429
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice looking drop top brother. . .welcome to the thread  

take some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs
> *





> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 20 2009, 01:30 PM~15413481
> *about the same brother Debo...
> Thursday's the end of our financial quarter. Which means we have to submit all of our billing paperwork this week. I need to get away from that every now and then to keep my sanity  :uh: So I log on here and see what's up with everyone.
> 
> ...


I've got some rust inhibitor here at home. You just brush it on and you're set. It's called Chassis Saver. I'll bring it with me next week.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 20 2009, 01:15 PM~15413871
> *I've got some rust inhibitor here at home. You just brush it on and you're set. It's called Chassis Saver. I'll bring it with me next week.
> *


there u go.. :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, debo67ss
> *


 :wave: What's up Debo?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

If anyone's interested. 6-way Power seat unit on ebay. . .hope I did this right :uh: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/64-65-66-67...=item2a01f905c3


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 20 2009, 12:15 PM~15413871
> *I've got some rust inhibitor here at home. You just brush it on and you're set. It's called Chassis Saver. I'll bring it with me next week.
> *



As always good looking out my brother. . . :h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

What's happening my 67 brothers ? Been a while since I have been in here ? With the 7 still in paint prison havnt felt like hanging out in here ... Hopefully I will have it back tommarrow


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 20 2009, 07:12 PM~15416335
> *What's happening my 67 brothers ? Been a while since I have been in here ? With the 7 still in paint prison havnt felt like hanging out in here ... Hopefully I will have it back tommarrow
> *


was happnen D-Cheeze.... :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Oct 20 2009, 05:50 PM~15416807
> *was happnen D-Cheeze.... :wave:
> *


Not much Parra .... Chillin at home .... Did you get any pics at the super show of your ride?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 20 2009, 06:12 PM~15416335
> *What's happening my 67 brothers ? Been a while since I have been in here ? With the 7 still in paint prison havnt felt like hanging out in here ... Hopefully I will have it back tommarrow
> *


What color you doing now??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 20 2009, 01:18 PM~15413912
> *:wave:  What's up Debo?
> *


wut homie :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 20 2009, 07:43 PM~15418096
> *What color you doing now??
> *


just some touch up work ....nothing big ...its just taking forever


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HEY DOES ANYONE HAVE A SET OF DECENT LOWER TRIM FOR THE SKIRTS??? MINE ARE ALL DINGED UP AND MY SKIRTS ARE ABOUT READY FROM PAINT. I KNOW SOMEONE GOT A DECENT SET OR KNOWS OF SOMEWHERE WHERE THEY REPOP THEM. SOS :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 20 2009, 10:47 PM~15418822
> *HEY DOES ANYONE HAVE A SET OF DECENT LOWER TRIM FOR THE SKIRTS??? MINE ARE ALL DINGED UP AND MY SKIRTS ARE ABOUT READY FROM PAINT. I KNOW SOMEONE GOT A DECENT SET OR KNOWS OF SOMEWHERE WHERE THEY REPOP THEM. SOS :biggrin:
> *


Bro. Try Classic Inudstries http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/14052.html
they have the skirts with the moldings and may sell only the trim. The link is for '68 skirts but they are the same for '67. Good luck.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 20 2009, 09:47 PM~15418822
> *HEY DOES ANYONE HAVE A SET OF DECENT LOWER TRIM FOR THE SKIRTS??? MINE ARE ALL DINGED UP AND MY SKIRTS ARE ABOUT READY FROM PAINT. I KNOW SOMEONE GOT A DECENT SET OR KNOWS OF SOMEWHERE WHERE THEY REPOP THEM. SOS :biggrin:
> *



I GOT SOME IMPALA SKIRT MOULDING IS THAT WUT UR LOOKIN FOR


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Taking offers on my vert. PM for any questions
Thanks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Oct 21 2009, 06:51 AM~15420859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I thought someone would have bought those by now? Nah I'm looking for the ones like Debo got on his car. I dont have the mouldings on my sides so I cant use those ones you got right now  But thanks anyway bro


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*1967 IMPALAS TO THE TOP*


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

x99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 21 2009, 11:39 AM~15421586
> *Taking offers on my vert. PM for any questions
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2009, 10:34 AM~15423090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Las Vegas pic by BEANS. . .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

got a COMPLETE set of 1967 impala side moldings
the moldings behind doors need work, but other six in
cruisable condition

hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 21 2009, 08:42 PM~15429242
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: eh rich...did you say that you know folks in san jo that cuts white walls????, hit me up uce - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WELL I SHOULD GET STARTED ON MY 67 IN 3 WEEKS ON A BUDGET BUT FUCK IT I JUST WANNA ROLL FOR NOW I'LL RE DO THE CAR WHEN WORK PICKS UP AGAIN THIS PROJECT IS GONNA GET PUT TOGETHER THATNKS TO "EDD" LOL...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Oct 21 2009, 11:04 PM~15430859
> *WELL I SHOULD GET STARTED ON MY 67 IN 3 WEEKS ON A BUDGET BUT FUCK IT I JUST WANNA ROLL FOR NOW I'LL RE DO THE CAR WHEN WORK PICS UP AGAIN THIS PROJECT IS GONNA GET PUT TOGETHER THATNKS TO "EDD" LOL...
> *


  i feel you on that one doeps...we in da same boat. my job let me go, so now i have time to take care of my ride. are you far from long beach doeps????, my club is from there. post up pics of the 67 - one love - big rasta


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wa Sup Rasta! uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 21 2009, 09:59 PM~15430815
> *:biggrin: eh rich...did you say that you know folks in san jo that cuts white walls????, hit me up uce - big rasta :biggrin:
> *


yeah calderons on alum rock .....see adam there  they did mine
408-254-3000 ....they charged me 15.00 each


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 22 2009, 12:03 AM~15431294
> * i feel you on that one doeps...we in da same boat. my job let me go, so now i have time to take care of my ride. are you far from long beach doeps????, my club is from there. post up pics of the 67 - one love - big rasta
> *


im like 5-10 minutes from long beach, im right off the 110 fwy i'll post some pics as soon as i start working on it


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 22 2009, 12:09 AM~15431324
> *Wa Sup Rasta! uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: wassup dave????, howz it bradah. howz dat beautiful 67!!!!. are you headed to the menudo spot this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 22 2009, 08:19 AM~15432907
> *yeah calderons on alum rock .....see adam there   they did mine
> 408-254-3000 ....they charged me 15.00 each
> *


  yeah mon


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Oct 22 2009, 09:00 AM~15433292
> *im like 5-10 minutes from long beach, im right off the 110 fwy i'll post some pics as soon as i start working on it
> *


 :biggrin: fasho :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOT HER BACK TODAY .....WO-HO


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 22 2009, 03:37 PM~15436861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: rich...are these the tires you got cut???, if so, that's what i want - FAT WHITES on the 7. just touched bases with adam and i'll be there monday. right on for the plug uce :biggrin:


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 20 2009, 03:06 PM~15413804
> *nice looking drop top brother. . .welcome to the thread
> 
> take some more pics :biggrin:
> *


























here some more pics. this was one hell of a find. my husband found it for me. as you can see it came with a trunk full of extras and the 327 already had the beginings of a rebuilt. now just got to put my imagination to use and come up with a good color :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks good CNDYBLU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 22 2009, 04:46 PM~15438154
> *:biggrin: rich...are these the tires you got cut???, if so, that's what i want - FAT WHITES on the 7. just touched bases with adam and i'll be there monday. right on for the plug uce :biggrin:
> *


Yeah those are the cut ones ...., there the 175/70-14's I sell .... They started at 1/2 inch ... Now there 1.5 inches


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening 67 rollers. . .In case you're looking. . .the homie has a set of 67-68 seat covers for buckets (top and bottom/front and back) in white/ original pattern. Brand new, shipped for $350. :biggrin: Hit him up directly if you're interested at (313) 903-2064


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by babie is nana 13_@Oct 22 2009, 05:52 PM~15438814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Sorry about making the false assumption sister. Welcome to the thread. 
We look forward to seeing more pics of your project as it progresses. :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WHAT IT DO! BRUTHAZ


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WUT IT DIZZLE MY NIZZLE.... :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 23 2009, 07:04 AM~15444006
> * What's happening 67 rollers. . .In case you're looking. . .the homie has a set of 67-68 seat covers for buckets (top and bottom/front and back) in white/ original pattern. Brand new, shipped for $350. :biggrin:  Hit him up directly if you're interested at (313) 903-2064
> *



BTW: Dudes name is Tony. . .


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 23 2009, 08:20 AM~15444135
> *WUT IT DIZZLE MY NIZZLE.... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DOOKIE STAIN BRUTHA


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: cafeconlechedjs, M in Avondale, DOEPS64, 67 Rider, casper69


Good morning everyone,
What's happening Doeps. . .sorry about the doors bro.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 23 2009, 08:25 AM~15444170
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: cafeconlechedjs, M in Avondale, DOEPS64, 67 Rider, casper69
> Good morning everyone,
> ...


DON'T TRIPP HOMIE, NOT IN A HURRY :biggrin: IS GONNA BE A FRAME OFF PROJECT I'M JUST GETTING STARTED IS GONNA BE A WHILE


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Oct 23 2009, 07:27 AM~15444186
> *DON'T TRIPP HOMIE, NOT IN A HURRY  :biggrin: IS GONNA BE A FRAME OFF PROJECT I'M JUST GETTING STARTED IS GONNA BE A WHILE
> *


Yeah, I feel you brother. Everytime I turn around I hear a cash register. :uh: Shit ain't cheap, but what the hell. I want to do it right so I guess I'll keep scrapping to make it happen. :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 23 2009, 08:34 AM~15444257
> *Yeah, I feel you brother. Everytime I turn around I hear a cash register.  :uh: Shit ain't cheap, but what the hell. I want to do it right so I guess I'll keep scrapping to make it happen.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 23 2009, 10:06 AM~15444030
> *:uh: Sorry about making the false assumption sister. Welcome to the thread.
> We look forward to seeing more pics of your project as it progresses.  :biggrin:
> *


it all good. will start my build tread in a couple of weeks. trying to make room in our garage. my husband has a 78 devile he's doing a full wrap on. , so we are sharing the space. :banghead: but we got all winter so it should work out fine. can't wait till she start looking like some of the firme 67's i'v seen on this tread.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babie is nana 13_@Oct 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15446946
> *it all good. will start my build tread in a couple of weeks. trying to make room in our garage. my husband has a 78 devile he's doing a full wrap on. , so we are sharing the space.  :banghead:  but we got all winter so it should work out fine. can't wait till she start looking like some of the firme 67's i'v seen on this tread.
> *


 :biggrin: good luck on the 67 build - i hope everything comes out right for you. if you need parts...EZ is the man to holla at - dis bradah has everything. one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

WUT IT DEW SICK SEVEN'S :biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 23 2009, 03:49 PM~15447610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats A nice Rag Bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 23 2009, 03:24 PM~15448054
> *WUT IT DEW SICK SEVEN'S :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: chillin carnale...wassuper with you techniques - howz da 67 bradah :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> clean ass 67 juiced...you got any bites on this yet?????


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: LET'S TAKE THIS 67 TOPIC TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 23 2009, 04:13 PM~15447262
> *:biggrin: good luck on the 67 build - i hope everything comes out right for you. if you need parts...EZ is the man to holla at - dis bradah has everything. one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the info. nice to meet u big rasta.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babie is nana 13_@Oct 23 2009, 05:47 PM~15448750
> *thanks for the info. nice to meet u big rasta.
> *


Welcome to the family. Let us know if you need anything. We are all here to help.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> > clean ass 67 juiced...you got any bites on this yet?????
> 
> 
> Thanks homie. Lots of trade offers(some good, some not)....And a couple trying to come up with cash, but its hard out there in this economy. I drove it a few times in the past couple days though, may take the for sale sign off :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 23 2009, 06:39 PM~15449712
> *Thanks homie. Lots of trade offers(some good, some not)....And a couple trying to come up with cash, but its hard out there in this economy. I drove it a few times in the past couple days though, may take the for sale sign off :biggrin:
> *


Thats what were doing on my uncles 67  at leat thats what it looks like anyways :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Oct 23 2009, 02:34 PM~15448148
> *Thats A nice Rag Bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

MAN CANT WAIT TO GET MY 67 OUTTA DA PAINT SHOP.....


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Oct 23 2009, 06:34 PM~15448148
> *Thats A nice Rag Bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 24 2009, 11:51 AM~15453490
> *Yeah what he said  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

What's up ez .... I see ya down there?


----------



## fluf (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, 
I have recently find a pair of fender skirts.
My 67 has some body repair and i don't know how fit the fender skirts, and the body manual dot show how. 
anyone have a pic of the inner rear wheel opening?
Thanks


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fluf_@Oct 24 2009, 09:32 PM~15457166
> *Hi,
> I have recently find a pair of fender skirts.
> My 67 has some body repair and i don't know how fit the fender skirts, and the body manual dot show how.
> ...


those are the wrong ones. send them to me. :uh:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 3 2009, 11:39 AM~15257392
> *Whats up/ What have you decided to do with your 67?
> *


Who knows? I keep saying I want a big body, but then I come up in here and all that changes. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 25 2009, 01:05 AM~15459147
> *Who knows? I keep saying I want a big body, but then I come up in here and all that changes.  :biggrin:
> *


I would keep a 67 over a big body any day of the week .. Big bodys are a dime a dozen ...67's on the other hand are rare !


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

True, but damn its hard to build a 67. Compared to big bodies and other Impalas


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 25 2009, 03:08 PM~15462151
> *True, but damn its hard to build a 67. Compared to big bodies and other Impalas
> *


Definatly harder to find parts and more expensive .... But more fulfilling


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 25 2009, 07:44 PM~15462307
> *Definatly harder to find parts and more expensive .... But more fulfilling
> *


Yes sir it is


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Hey what's the lil translucent blue thing on the drivers side window vent and where can I get one?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 26 2009, 03:52 AM~15466810
> *Hey what's the lil translucent blue thing on the drivers side window vent and where can I get one?
> 
> 
> ...


Reese, they are called breezies and you can find them on ebay or at any antique or restoration shops like Impala Bobs, Classic Industries, Car Shop, etc. Mostly seen on bombs.


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 25 2009, 06:02 PM~15462418
> *
> 
> 
> *


Nice One Bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 26 2009, 06:09 AM~15467425
> *Reese, they are called breezies and you can find them on ebay or at any antique or restoration shops like Impala Bobs, Classic Industries, Car Shop, etc. MOSTLY SEE ON BOMBS.
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 25 2009, 04:44 PM~15462307
> *Definatly harder to find parts and more expensive .... But more fulfilling
> *



:thumbsup: THATS RIGHT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 26 2009, 06:09 AM~15467425
> *MOSTLY SEEN ON BOMBS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/1436510530.html
Not Mine!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 26 2009, 08:21 AM~15468221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 26 2009, 07:21 AM~15468221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PIC DEBO


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 26 2009, 08:40 AM~15468401
> *BAD ASS PIC DEBO
> *


thanx homies...went to go eat dwn the street from the stadium & stopped by to take a couple pics.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 25 2009, 05:02 PM~15462418
> *
> 
> 
> *


nice car bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 26 2009, 11:21 AM~15468221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Oct 26 2009, 08:45 AM~15467593
> *Nice One Bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

:wave: What up everone hows it been?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 26 2009, 09:21 AM~15468221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 26 2009, 09:21 AM~15468221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HIT N EM HARD D :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 20 2009, 09:33 PM~15417951
> *Not much Parra .... Chillin at home .... Did you get any pics at the super show of your ride?
> *


FOUND THIS ONE....  








I SEE YOU GOT UR RIDE BACK U GOING TO THE TOY DRIVE?


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 26 2009, 09:21 AM~15468221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Oct 27 2009, 12:46 AM~15478562
> *FOUND THIS ONE....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 08:53 AM~15480132
> *
> *


 :biggrin: nice pic bradah freddyboy - wassup pimpin - one love - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 07:53 AM~15480132
> *
> *



:biggrin: Damn, that's what I'm talking about :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 27 2009, 11:29 AM~15480460
> *:biggrin: nice pic bradah freddyboy - wassup pimpin - one love - big rasta :biggrin:
> *


HEY WHATS GOING ON BIG DAWG :biggrin: JUST BEEN DEALING WITH THIS WEATHER UP HERE IN THE MIDWEST :uh: 
WHATS THE HAPP'S WITH YOU


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 27 2009, 11:44 AM~15480574
> *:biggrin: Damn, that's what I'm talking about :biggrin:
> *


  YOU KNOW WHATS UP 67'S PUTTIN' IT DOWN AT THE SUPER SHOW  
THANKS 4 THE PROPS


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 01:36 PM~15482659
> *HEY WHATS GOING ON BIG DAWG  :biggrin:  JUST BEEN DEALING WITH THIS WEATHER UP HERE IN THE MIDWEST :uh:
> WHATS THE HAPP'S WITH YOU
> *


 :biggrin: everythig is cool in the bay....iz that your 67 bro' - really nice. my car will be like that one day - hopefully!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 27 2009, 05:10 PM~15483403
> *:biggrin: everythig is cool in the bay....iz that your 67 bro' - really nice. my car will be like that one day - hopefully!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NAH HOMIE THAT WAS JUST A BADD LOOKING 67 AT THE SUPER SHOW :biggrin: 
HOPE I GET 2 SEE YOURS SOMEDAY


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 26 2009, 07:09 AM~15467425
> *Reese, they are called breezies and you can find them on ebay or at any antique or restoration shops like Impala Bobs, Classic Industries, Car Shop, etc. Mostly seen on bombs.
> *


thanks ez. I was gonna get some of those a long time ago, but couldn't remember where I saw them or the name. Breezies


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 27 2009, 04:46 PM~15485060
> *thanks ez. I was gonna get some of those a long time ago, but couldn't remember where I saw them or the name. Breezies
> *


gotta havwe them breezies :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2009, 10:17 PM~15487069
> *gotta havwe them breezies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean six 7 homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2009, 10:17 PM~15487069
> *gotta havwe them breezies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2009, 09:17 PM~15487069
> *gotta havwe them breezies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOH Boy Your 67 Is real Nice Bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR THEM 7'S


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Oct 27 2009, 09:26 PM~15487205
> *Clean six 7 homie. :biggrin:
> *


SEEN THIS CAR IN FUNKYTOWN ....KINGS TIRE


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 26 2009, 08:21 AM~15468221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmm D looks hell of NICE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 28 2009, 12:31 PM~15493980
> *SEEN THIS CAR IN FUNKYTOWN ....KINGS TIRE
> *


Probly a different 7 .... This ones out of San Jose Cali


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 26 2009, 08:21 AM~15468221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all u need is the hard top b side it :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Got a question for the 67 guys......Just bought a new sending unit for my 67 at Auto Zone today and the stem that that the fuel gauge wire conects to is smooth, Its not threaded? Even the old one was threaded to were you can but wire then bolt down with a nut, what the heck is something wrong with mine? What can I do?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

the original conector pushes right on ....if you dont have it you will have to soder it on


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 28 2009, 06:45 PM~15496413
> *Probly a different 7 .... This ones out of San Jose Cali
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Keep this to the top


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 28 2009, 11:29 PM~15500971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2009, 03:29 AM~15500971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more of this one :0


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 28 2009, 09:01 PM~15497916
> *the original conector pushes right on ....if you dont have it you will have to soder it on
> *


THANKS!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 28 2009, 11:29 PM~15500971
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 *FIRME!!*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Oct 28 2009, 05:01 PM~15496564
> *1967 chevy 4-sell, two door fast back  $15,000 obo, you get everthing extar fame tow pumps og hub caps only serious buyers
> 
> 
> ...



CHECK IT OUT. . . :biggrin:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

:wave: Good morning 7 riders.Can someone help me out I need to find some new rollers for my window reg's mine are busted to shit. Thanks.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Oct 29 2009, 10:32 AM~15503729
> *:wave: Good morning 7 riders.Can someone help me out I need to find some new rollers for my window reg's mine are busted to shit. Thanks.
> *


classic industries in H.B.


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 29 2009, 12:13 PM~15504014
> *classic industries in H.B.
> *


  Thanks Debo clean 7's.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 29 2009, 12:13 PM~15504014
> *classic industries in H.B.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 28 2009, 09:01 PM~15497916
> *the original conector pushes right on ....if you dont have it you will have to soder it on
> *


Anybody have or know were I can get a original wire and connector for my sending unit?


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2009, 01:29 AM~15500971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 29 2009, 10:33 PM~15508952
> *Anybody have or know were I can get a original wire and connector for my sending unit?
> *


I got mine from debo. Try him or ez would be my advise


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

WASSUP 67 WORLD


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 30 2009, 02:56 PM~15516208
> *WASSUP 67 WORLD
> *


 :biggrin: greedala - i love that color on your 7 bro' - post up some mo pics pimpin' - one love - big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

What up... new to the 67 scene, sold my 64 2dr hard top and picked this up......
























Got an idea of how I'm gonna do it, nothing wild. Little hint is it will be stock color paint and interior but will be a combo I haven't seen on any 67's on here yet. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 30 2009, 06:50 PM~15517917
> *What up... new to the 67 scene, sold my 64 2dr hard top and picked this up......
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the 67 family :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 30 2009, 08:00 PM~15517991
> *welcome to the 67 family :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS! :biggrin: 
!!!Once Holidays are over gonna be in full swing!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 30 2009, 07:26 PM~15518186
> *:biggrin:  THANKS!  :biggrin:
> !!!Once Holidays are over gonna be in full swing!!!
> *


cool.... same here hv a project on stand by..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 30 2009, 07:46 PM~15518336
> *cool.... same here hv a project on stand by..
> *


 :biggrin: i'm looking for a project - 74 caprice classic glass house - hard or drop :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 31 2009, 01:42 AM~15520559
> *:biggrin: i'm looking for a project - 74 caprice classic glass house - hard or drop :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED THAT GLASS HOUSE TO BE YOUR DAILY!! THAT 67 NEEDS TO GO ON PROJECT STATUS SO YOU CAN DO IT THE WAY YOU WANT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 31 2009, 08:22 PM~15525754
> *YOU NEED THAT GLASS HOUSE TO BE YOUR DAILY!! THAT 67 NEEDS TO GO ON PROJECT STATUS SO YOU CAN DO IT THE WAY YOU WANT
> *


I agree :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 30 2009, 05:50 PM~15517917
> *What up... new to the 67 scene, sold my 64 2dr hard top and picked this up......
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 67 family ... If you need any help or advice were all here for you


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2009, 12:29 AM~15500971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK  

pancake :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2009, 12:29 AM~15500971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2009, 12:29 AM~15500971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a bad ass pic!!!


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Oct 12 2009, 08:39 PM~15336418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERES MORE PICS


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 30 2009, 05:33 PM~15516884
> *:biggrin: greedala - i love that color on your 7 bro' - post up some mo pics pimpin' - one love - big rasta :biggrin:
> *


HERE'S MORE


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 31 2009, 11:03 PM~15525976
> *Welcome to the 67 family ... If you need any help or advice were all here for you
> *


Thanks...Just got it started up today rebuilt OG 283 with a mild cam and turbo 350 trans with 2500 stall. Just trying to figure out fuel gauge and will be ready to drive, then rust repair will be big part to start on first part of next year. With this fall weather killing me not being able to crusie.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

whats up 67 riders, just checking in on your guys rides... :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 31 2009, 09:22 PM~15525754
> *YOU NEED THAT GLASS HOUSE TO BE YOUR DAILY!! THAT 67 NEEDS TO GO ON PROJECT STATUS SO YOU CAN DO IT THE WAY YOU WANT
> *


 :biggrin: wassup frank...your right bro'. i love driving my 67 everyday. it wouldn't feel right not driving my ride everyday. if i find something to roll, i'm going to put up my 7 and do it up :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

wuzup cool runnings ur niners almost handed my colts there first loss hno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Nov 2 2009, 08:46 PM~15543339
> *wuzup cool runnings ur niners almost handed my colts there first loss hno:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah man...but again - we shot our selves in the foot. i think we played a good game. atleast we didn't let manning put up touchdowns like he's been doing. good game tho - good luck in the rest of the season bradah :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning 7 riders,
Does anyone have the green factory tinted glass for sale for the 67 (2 door)?
I need the pass front door, both of the rear quarters and the rear window. :biggrin: LMK


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Ive got a full set of bumper guards with all the rubber inserts. Im offering them here before I put them on ebay the end of this week. PM me if your interested. Thanks


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

from ONTARIO CLASSICS SO.CAL


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@Nov 4 2009, 07:22 AM~15558536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice looking 7 bro. . .


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15552721
> *Ive got a full set of bumper guards with all the rubber inserts. Im offering them here before I put them on ebay the end of this week. PM me if your interested. Thanks
> *


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

T.T.T[/COLOR][/SIZE] :wave:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

WAZZUP 67 RYDERS :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening all my 67 gente!! Quick Q for all the experts out there. . .
Does anyone know if the 7's came with a Strato back seat bench with the flipdown armrest in the middle? If so, does anyone have one for sale?

As always, thank you in advance for the help. :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Nov 4 2009, 06:52 PM~15563579
> * What's happening all my 67 gente!! Quick Q for all the experts out there. . .
> Does anyone know if the 7's came with a Strato back seat bench with the flipdown armrest in the middle? If so, does anyone have one for sale?
> 
> ...


Strato are front seat only. I am sure you can modify you back seat with a center armrest though.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 4 2009, 08:27 PM~15564034
> *Strato are front seat only. I am sure you can modify you back seat with a center armrest though.
> *


I havent seen that one done yet......With the original stitch, I think it would look good. Gotta keep the rear speaker grill tho


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 4 2009, 05:27 PM~15564034
> *Strato are front seat only. I am sure you can modify you back seat with a center armrest though.
> *


Good looking out EZ, I thought I saw a picture somewhere with the flipdown armrest on the back bench. . .probably a custom deal then


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 4 2009, 05:48 PM~15564314
> *I havent seen that one done yet......With the original stitch, I think it would look good. Gotta keep the rear speaker grill tho
> *


Yeah that might be cool. . .gotta think about that one. 
I'd definately keep the speaker grill regardless. 

Any luck on that Bumper guard sale brother?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Nov 4 2009, 10:45 PM~15565677
> *Yeah that might be cool. . .gotta think about that one.
> I'd definately keep the speaker grill regardless.
> 
> ...


Nah, I thought about putting them on ebay this week but the car may be sold come the end of the month and they might go with the car.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 3 2009, 04:53 PM~15552721
> *Ive got a full set of bumper guards with all the rubber inserts. Im offering them here before I put them on ebay the end of this week. PM me if your interested. Thanks
> *



Bump for the homies bumper guards


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

back 2 ttt 4 67 riders.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

put some correct size tires on the stocks...had 175/70-14 buffed outs ont there ....put on some 195/75-14's .....whasnt felling how big they looked and how small the white wall was ....took them to be shaved out .... I like it alot more .....rides good and the engine doesnt wind out on the freeway sorry for the shitty camera phone pictures


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@Nov 6 2009, 06:43 PM~15586080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 5 2009, 11:20 PM~15578879
> *put some correct size tires on the stocks...had 175/70-14 buffed outs ont there ....put on some 195/75-14's  .....whasnt felling how big they looked and how small the white wall was ....took them to be shaved out .... I like it alot more .....rides good and the engine doesnt wind out on the freeway sorry for the shitty camera phone pictures
> *


Sell me your old ones than Rich :biggrin: Call or PM me


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

had to lift this ttt :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*VP of Techniques L.A. BENNY and his "BLACK MAGIC" 67 IMPALA WERE OUT AT VENICE BEACH YESTERDAY TAKING PART IN A PHOTO SHOOT FOR SINGER LALA ROMERO'S 2010 CALENDAR, HERE'S A BEHIND THE SCENES SNEAK PEAK*


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 7 2009, 05:00 AM~15590055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Nov 7 2009, 08:17 PM~15594225
> *VP of Techniques L.A. BENNY and his "BLACK MAGIC" 67 IMPALA WERE OUT AT VENICE BEACH YESTERDAY TAKING PART IN A PHOTO SHOOT FOR SINGER LALA ROMERO'S 2010 CALENDAR, HERE'S A BEHIND THE SCENES SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

VP of Techniques L.A. BENNY and his "BLACK MAGIC" 67 IMPALA WERE OUT AT VENICE BEACH YESTERDAY TAKING PART IN A PHOTO SHOOT FOR SINGER LALA ROMERO'S 2010 CALENDAR, HERE'S A BEHIND THE SCENES SNEAK PEAK[/b]
































































:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 7 2009, 04:00 AM~15590055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 6 2009, 10:23 PM~15589069
> *Sell me your old ones than Rich :biggrin: Call or PM me
> *


sorry cant ....saving them for some z's in the future ... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Nov 7 2009, 06:17 PM~15594225
> *VP of Techniques L.A. BENNY and his "BLACK MAGIC" 67 IMPALA WERE OUT AT VENICE BEACH YESTERDAY TAKING PART IN A PHOTO SHOOT FOR SINGER LALA ROMERO'S 2010 CALENDAR, HERE'S A BEHIND THE SCENES SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt for the 67


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Letting my 67 vert go cheap....
PM me if interested


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 7 2009, 05:00 AM~15590055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 7 2009, 10:17 PM~15594897
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Nov 7 2009, 08:12 PM~15594543
> *VP of Techniques L.A. BENNY and his "BLACK MAGIC" 67 IMPALA WERE OUT AT VENICE BEACH YESTERDAY TAKING PART IN A PHOTO SHOOT FOR SINGER LALA ROMERO'S 2010 CALENDAR, HERE'S A BEHIND THE SCENES SNEAK PEAK*
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

hey fellas do u guys know of anybody selling a clean set of outter back window moldings for a 67 caprice,does anybody know if the impala moldings r the same.thanks LMK


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Nov 9 2009, 02:23 AM~15604863
> *hey fellas do u guys know of anybody selling a clean set of outter back window moldings for a 67 caprice,does anybody know if the impala moldings r the same.thanks LMK
> *


The Impala windows & moldings are different. The window in the Caprice is rectangular and the Impala is square.


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

thanks for the feedback EZ, looks like i'm going to be on hunt for the right ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 08:01 PM~15613749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS WONDERING WHEN THE PICS WOULD START COMING MIKE


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Bad ass model built by CNDYBLU66SS :thumbsup: Check out the license plates, and even the engine compartment looks like mine. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 10 2009, 01:24 AM~15617296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

doin another 67, just finished the lights up on it.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2009, 05:29 PM~15636909
> *doin another 67, just finished the lights up on it.
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the 67 rag that looks like mine :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

haha, that one aint mine, thats a homie of mines!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u talkin bout this one right?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15636993
> *u talkin bout this one right?
> 
> 
> ...


mine was that color 10yrs ago :biggrin: hv u done one like that but super sport?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a vert? naw, i plan on it in the future though.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15623011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15623011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like glass came out sick bro


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, debo67ss
> *


What's up Debo :wave:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

back ttt fellas


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

thats tight bro
one day...


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 11 2009, 09:19 PM~15638712
> *looks like glass came out sick bro
> *


WHAT KINDA WHEELS R THOSE ?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 11 2009, 09:08 PM~15639271
> *What's up Debo :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 12 2009, 07:13 PM~15649032
> *WHAT KINDA WHEELS R THOSE ?
> *


i believe they tru spokes :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Nov 12 2009, 06:41 PM~15648738
> *thats tight bro
> one day...
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 12 2009, 07:13 PM~15649032
> *WHAT KINDA WHEELS R THOSE ?
> *


TRU'S & 5.20'S


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 11 2009, 08:19 PM~15638712
> *looks like glass came out sick bro
> *


thanks


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Nov 11 2009, 08:17 PM~15638693
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

yep frank tru spokes


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

hit me up at [email protected]
FORSALE
80.00 (sidemoldings)
100.00 (corner lights)


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so i got my car back from body shop about a month ago, just havent had time to work on it, but heres pics. and i didnt have stocks so my boy gave me the nasty ass wheels LOL









test fit the skirt








got some bucket seats









and heres my nephews first car he just got last week, it needs work, but hes only 19


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Nov 12 2009, 10:47 PM~15651759
> *so i got my car back from body shop about a month ago, just havent had time to work on it, but heres pics. and i didnt have stocks so my boy gave me the nasty ass wheels LOL
> 
> 
> ...


nice rag looks like mine right now :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Nov 12 2009, 07:41 PM~15648738
> *thats tight bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Nov 12 2009, 10:47 PM~15651759
> *so i got my car back from body shop about a month ago, just havent had time to work on it, but heres pics. and i didnt have stocks so my boy gave me the nasty ass wheels LOL
> 
> 
> ...


WOW your nephew came up on that 67 caprice  ..I see alot of 66,69,70up but don't see that much 67!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup, and all the chrome is clean, got a rebuilt 327 with glass packs, 3 72 spoke daytons (1 china) and got it for 1,000. it should be out by next summer



> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 13 2009, 09:09 AM~15654374
> *WOW your nephew came up on that 67 caprice  ..I see alot of 66,69,70up but don't see that much 67!!
> *


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 12 2009, 08:57 PM~15649589
> *yep frank tru spokes
> 
> 
> ...


 YEAH LOOKIN GOOD
:thumbsup: ALMOST REMIND ME OF THE 30 SPOKE CRAGER I HAD SOME ON MY FIRST CAR A 76 REGAL


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@Nov 12 2009, 09:08 PM~15650375
> *hit me up at        [email protected]
> FORSALE
> 80.00 (sidemoldings)
> ...


nice hit me up with # n location :0


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Nov 13 2009, 05:38 PM~15658633
> *nice hit me up with # n location :0
> *


i hit ur email already too


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Nov 13 2009, 06:38 PM~15658633
> *nice hit me up with # n location :0
> *


HEY MAN I'D LIKE TO HAVE THEM SIDE MOLDINGS ...HAVE THEY BEEN RECHROMED OR IS THAT ORIGINAL?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

i need clips for side moldings and trunk moldings......???? anyone got em???


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi there, my name is Stephen from the Netherlands, Europe

This is my '67. I purchased it from "Shadow's 67 Impala" (on this forum aswell) in december 2007. Brought it over to my country en drive it on summerdays. I'd put in new RideTech bags and a polished york compressor and add some accessoires under the hood.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 15 2009, 06:32 AM~15669659
> *Hi there, my name is Stephen from the Netherlands, Europe
> 
> This is my '67. I purchased it from "Shadow's 67 Impala" (on this forum aswell) in december 2007. Brought it over to my country en drive it on summerdays. I'd put in new RideTech bags and a polished york compressor and add some accessoires under the hood.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I Finally got my hood...... :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Scott!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t t t


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: waddup 67 riders :biggrin:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 15 2009, 07:32 AM~15669659
> *Hi there, my name is Stephen from the Netherlands, Europe
> 
> This is my '67. I purchased it from "Shadow's 67 Impala" (on this forum aswell) in december 2007. Brought it over to my country en drive it on summerdays. I'd put in new RideTech bags and a polished york compressor and add some accessoires under the hood.
> ...


NICE  ....IS THIS THE SAME CAR IN ALL THE PICS? ONE DOESN'T HAVE THE ANTENNAS ON BACK


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

WASSUP 67 WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 15 2009, 06:32 AM~15669659
> *Hi there, my name is Stephen from the Netherlands, Europe
> 
> This is my '67. I purchased it from "Shadow's 67 Impala" (on this forum aswell) in december 2007. Brought it over to my country en drive it on summerdays. I'd put in new RideTech bags and a polished york compressor and add some accessoires under the hood.
> ...


real nice 7 u doing us 7 owner proud  right D-bo


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Nov 16 2009, 08:38 PM~15684571
> *real nice 7 u doing us 7 owner proud  right D-bo
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Anyone looking for a clean set of eyebrow mouldings?? I have a set that was "NOS" but used them on my wagon but when I traded it for my fastback I kept them and put my other set on it before it left. The ones on the fastback are decent so These need to go before they dinged up in the Garage. $275 shipped!!!!*


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 16 2009, 01:31 PM~15680812
> *NICE  ....IS THIS THE SAME CAR IN ALL THE PICS? ONE DOESN'T HAVE THE ANTENNAS ON BACK
> *


Yes, it is the same car. I mounted the antennas later (last winter)
I think they look pretty cool on that long sleek low backside of the car :biggrin:


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Nov 16 2009, 07:38 PM~15684571
> *real nice 7 u doing us 7 owner proud  right D-bo
> *


Thanks!


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Can't help myself, I just like that great look of the '67


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 15 2009, 06:32 AM~15669659
> *Hi there, my name is Stephen from the Netherlands, Europe
> 
> This is my '67. I purchased it from "Shadow's 67 Impala" (on this forum aswell) in december 2007. Brought it over to my country en drive it on summerdays. I'd put in new RideTech bags and a polished york compressor and add some accessoires under the hood.
> ...


that ride looks clean especially black!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 17 2009, 04:46 PM~15689795
> *Can't help myself, I just like that great look of the '67
> 
> 
> ...


X2. Love the way that roof leans backward.  
Real clean car btw. 
You wrote that youre installing airbags on it, is it juiced now?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 17 2009, 09:46 AM~15689795
> *Can't help myself, I just like that great look of the '67
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 17 2009, 04:07 AM~15688690
> *Yes, it is the same car. I mounted the antennas later (last winter)
> I think they look pretty cool on that long sleek low backside of the car :biggrin:
> *


  DID U BUY YOUR BRAKE BOOSTER AND MASTER CYLINDER CHROME LIKE THAT OR DID U HAVE THEM DIPPED ? IF SO WHERE DID U BUY THEM?


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

GETTIN MY CAR JUICED HERE SOON CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF HYDRO SET UPS IN TRUNK TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW I'M GONNA DO MINE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 17 2009, 02:19 PM~15693565
> *  DID U BUY YOUR BRAKE BOOSTER AND MASTER CYLINDER CHROME LIKE THAT OR DID U HAVE THEM DIPPED ? IF SO WHERE DID U BUY THEM?
> *


you can buy the brake booster n master set up alraedy chrome from a company called absbrake.


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 17 2009, 07:26 PM~15695467
> *you can buy the brake booster n master set up alraedy chrome from a company called absbrake.
> *


ABSBRAKE  THNX


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 17 2009, 10:04 AM~15690446
> *X2. Love the way that roof leans backward.
> Real clean car btw.
> You wrote that youre installing airbags on it, is it juiced now?
> *


No, the car was never juiced. It has bags already and with the York aircompressor (under the hood) I can go to 200 PSI within a minute. The car lifts real fast


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 18 2009, 09:07 AM~15700208
> *No, the car was never juiced. It has bags already and with the York aircompressor (under the hood) I can go to 200 PSI within a minute. The car lifts real fast
> *


Aha ok, so thats why it looked so low :biggrin: 

Have you putted it away for winter or do you still got some good weather down there?


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 18 2009, 01:31 AM~15700297
> *Aha ok, so thats why it looked so low  :biggrin:
> 
> Have you putted it away for winter or do you still got some good weather down there?
> *


It's autumn down here with a lot of rain :uh: I keep the car garaged until april next year....
I hate winters :angry:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

MY 67 IMPALA


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

AND I GOT A COUPLE OF 67 PARTS LAYING AROUND FOR SALE LET ME KNOW


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 18 2009, 10:32 AM~15700433
> *It's autumn down here with a lot of rain :uh:  I keep the car garaged until april next year....
> I hate winters :angry:
> *


Its the same up here (Sweden)...Shitty ass weather! :angry:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 04:17 AM~15700618
> *AND I GOT A COUPLE OF 67 PARTS LAYING AROUND FOR SALE LET ME KNOW
> *


 :biggrin: eh bro' - you have a beautiful 67 homie. i love that color, couple of homies in here have the same color as yours - that's clean!!!! - what kind of parts you got???? - where you at bro???? - one love - BIG RASTA


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 05:13 AM~15700611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 05:07 AM~15700601
> *MY 67 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


ON YOUR SETUP WHERE DID THEY MOUNT THEY CUT HOLES IN YOUR TRUNK FOR THE CYL


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 05:07 AM~15700601
> *MY 67 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


ON YOUR SETUP WHERE DID THEY CUT HOLES IN YOUR TRUNK TO MOUNT CYLINDERS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW I'M GONNA DO MY SETUP I HAVE A BIG SPEAKER BOX


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 18 2009, 11:28 AM~15703245
> *:biggrin: eh bro' - you have a beautiful 67 homie. i love that color, couple of homies in here have the same color as yours - that's clean!!!! - what kind of parts you got???? - where you at bro???? - one love - BIG RASTA
> *


thanks bro i'll post pics oftem hold on doggy


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 18 2009, 03:29 PM~15705515
> *ON YOUR SETUP WHERE DID THEY CUT HOLES IN YOUR TRUNK TO MOUNT CYLINDERS TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW I'M GONNA DO MY SETUP I HAVE A BIG SPEAKER BOX
> *


tords the back seat in the trunk bro and thanks for the love


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 04:40 PM~15705626
> *tords the back seat in the trunk bro and thanks for the love
> *


COOL MAYBE I'LL BE ABLE TO GET THIS BOX IN THERE BUT I SEE YOU PUT YOUR S DOWN BY THE PUMPS ?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK I JUST GOT THIS ONE PEICE FOR THE PASSANGER IT LOOKS LIKE THIS IM ASKING 90$







AND I GOT TWO OF THESE FOR 100$ FOR BOTH. ONE MOLDING HAS A LITTLE DENT BUT OTHER THAN THAT HEY ARE CLEAN NO SCRATCHES







FOR 20$ FOR LIGHT COVERS FOR A 67 IMPALA THEY ARE BRAND NEW


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 18 2009, 03:47 PM~15705720
> *COOL MAYBE I'LL BE ABLE TO GET THIS BOX IN THERE BUT I SEE YOU PUT YOUR S DOWN BY THE PUMPS ?
> *


YEAH BUT IF YOU ZIP TIE YOUR HYDRAULIC HOSES RITE YOU COULD FIT YOUR BOX BACK THERE ME I JUST PUT THE BOX IN THERE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TODAY JUST BOUGHT HANKOOK TIRES FOR MY STOCKS TODAY JUST TOOK THE PICS WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 05:12 PM~15706018
> *YEAH BUT IF YOU ZIP TIE YOUR HYDRAULIC HOSES RITE YOU COULD FIT YOUR BOX BACK THERE ME I JUST PUT THE BOX IN THERE
> *


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

WE SEE YOU FRANK :cheesy:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Nov 18 2009, 04:15 PM~15706052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit Stalking me :biggrin:


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

CORNER LIGHTS (CHERRY)
ONLY 100.00 hit me up at [email protected]
and ill throw in those extra brezels







:biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Need some HELP.......I was just looking over my wiring under the hood, someone jerry rigged just about everything under the hood, I got stuff hanging everywhere. Anybody got some good pics of engine compartment stock as possabile, ecspecialy from alternantor to voltage regulator and ground straps from engine to firewall, anything-everything....... I've been trough just about every page on here and only seen a very few.


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 04:13 AM~15700611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car!
Why did you remove the fenderskirts?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Nov 19 2009, 04:52 AM~15712235
> *Nice car!
> Why did you remove the fenderskirts?
> *


cause bro i had put 13x7's spokes on and they wouldnt fit and then i needed money so i sold them to my homie so i wish i never sold them now cause i put my stocks back on and my buddie already sanded them and put primer on them so im looking for some now i got the moldings for them just need the skirts


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 03:15 PM~15706052
> *TODAY JUST BOUGHT HANKOOK TIRES FOR MY STOCKS TODAY JUST TOOK THE PICS WHAT YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...



 Looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 04:15 PM~15706052
> *TODAY JUST BOUGHT HANKOOK TIRES FOR MY STOCKS TODAY JUST TOOK THE PICS WHAT YOU GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, I'm a big fan of stock hub caps. uffin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 19 2009, 02:31 PM~15716609
> *Looks good, I'm a big fan of stock hub caps. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah with skirts too got to love them


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 67juiced, debo67ss, laylo67
Sup debo?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 19 2009, 01:31 PM~15716609
> *Looks good, I'm a big fan of stock hub caps. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


I agree ..... Stocks+ skirts = gangsta


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 19 2009, 06:06 PM~15718782
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 67juiced, debo67ss, laylo67
> Sup debo?
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 19 2009, 09:38 PM~15720702
> *I agree ..... Stocks+ skirts = gangsta
> *


*X2*


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 18 2009, 04:07 AM~15700601
> *MY 67 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE 67 BRO..MY FAV YR IMPALA..SAME YR I WAS BORN


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Nov 19 2009, 10:56 PM~15722633
> *:0 NICE 67 BRO..MY FAV YR IMPALA..SAME YR I WAS BORN
> *


thanks homie


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Some pics from the San Diego Super Indoor Show a couple weeks ago.










My Homie's Caprice



























This silver 67 from Individuals SD just broke out


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

up for grabs $500


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

WAZZUP 67 RYDERS


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 09:42 AM~15726475
> *Some pics from the San Diego Super Indoor Show a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> ...



What year/car are those antennas off of on that silver '67? Anybody know if they're both functioning? Anybody have some OG Skirts w/ trim for sale and a front grill AND some gold interior buttons? (Panel and seats) Let me know; preferrably in SoCal. 

Thanks
--Turri.


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 11:42 AM~15726475
> *
> 
> This silver 67 from Individuals SD just broke out
> ...


THIS SILVER SEV IS HOLDIN FOR REAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

CAR LOOK TIGHT PAUL :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Nov 20 2009, 05:09 PM~15730296
> *CAR LOOK TIGHT PAUL :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BENNY


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> Some pics from the San Diego Super Indoor Show a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt for 67


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

TTT for the '7's!!


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 20 2009, 10:42 AM~15726475
> *Some pics from the San Diego Super Indoor Show a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BIG DAVE, HIT ME UP I'M IN S.D. GIVE ME A CALL :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 20 2009, 02:48 PM~15728465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Would you part any of it??


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

*corner lights 100.00
will ship for 12.00 dollars
hit me up at [email protected]*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT FOR THE 67 IMPALA'S


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

this looks just like the green one ?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

this looks just like the green one ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Nov 24 2009, 02:15 AM~15764016
> *this looks just like the green one ?
> *


it is i just got bord :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 24 2009, 03:29 AM~15764279
> *it is i just got bord  :biggrin:
> *


IT ACTUALLY LOOKS BETTER LIKE THAT


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey I have a 67 caprice 2 dr I am parting out and also lots of 67 SS chrome ,emblems,bumpers ,guages etc.Hit me up with what you need :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 24 2009, 07:07 PM~15770512
> *IT ACTUALLY LOOKS BETTER LIKE THAT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thought id post some pics finaly.This is last yr when I first got her.









And this is what she looks like now.I paint it myself first time painting,Think I might and some patterns to it know.















WHat you guys think?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

heres a few pics of my 67 ready for paint.....shaved handles, key entry, antennas....if all goes well.....it will be painted over the wknd..... :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

love 67s :thumbsup:
just curious...
i see 3 different side trims
one runs along the rocker
one that runs all along and through the skirts
one right down the middle
do they represent a certain model :dunno:
thanks!!


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Nov 25 2009, 04:28 AM~15775781
> *love 67s :thumbsup:
> just curious...
> i see 3 different side trims
> ...


Along the rocker is SS
Through the skirts is non SS (the best :biggrin: )
Down the middle is Caprice


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

TTT for the '7s!!!


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 19 2009, 02:31 PM~15716609
> *Looks good, I'm a big fan of stock hub caps. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Need some help, was looking on line to buy new forward lamp harness and they have one marked with gagues, any one know waht that means?


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@Nov 23 2009, 11:21 PM~15762206
> *corner lights 100.00
> will ship for 12.00 dollars
> hit me up at [email protected]
> ...


DO YOU STILL HAVE THESE?? ANYTHING WRONG WITH THEM??


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@Nov 12 2009, 10:08 PM~15650375
> *hit me up at        [email protected]
> FORSALE
> 80.00 (sidemoldings)
> ...


DO YOU STILL HAVE THE SIDE MOLDINGS TOO??


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

just painted mine rag heres a video
http://tinypic.com/r/dm8dgn/6


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

does anybody know if 67' impala wagon inner fenders will fit a 68' impala?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Nov 24 2009, 10:37 PM~15773934
> *Thought id post some pics finaly.This is last yr when I first got her.
> 
> 
> ...


seen it when you where at roeding park :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Nov 25 2009, 07:25 PM~15783452
> *just painted mine rag heres a video
> http://tinypic.com/r/dm8dgn/6
> *



Car came out super clean man! Congrats!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

that 67 rag has came along way looking good dont stop


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 25 2009, 09:16 PM~15784060
> *Car came out super clean man!  Congrats!
> *


it has a lil trash but it still needs a cut and buff


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 25 2009, 09:52 PM~15784543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks jeff


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone got trunk lip molding?


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*BLACK MAGIC from TECHNIQUES L.A.*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

* :wave: Happy Thanksgiving to one and all :wave: *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 08:26 PM~15783468
> *does anybody know if 67' impala wagon inner fenders will fit a 68' impala?
> *


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 10 2009, 10:56 PM~15623021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that wheel/tire combo :0 Nice !!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 26 2009, 05:04 PM~15791365
> * :wave: Happy Thanksgiving to one and all :wave:
> *


Same to you, hows the family doing?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

another rag impala come n out of stockton ca,


----------



## fluf (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Nov 25 2009, 04:28 AM~15775781
> *love 67s :thumbsup:
> just curious...
> i see 3 different side trims
> ...


Bel-Air, impala and caprice have differents tirms, and other for SS

the skirts height is for impala, little lower for caprice.
Bel-Air have one fine trim just in the side line.


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano+Nov 26 2009, 02:08 AM~15775914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys :thumbsup:
just scored me a 67 (pics are already posted in this thread  )
and want to add the correct trim
once its in my driveway i post it up
dream come tru :biggrin:


----------



## ASHY_LARRY (Oct 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Nov 25 2009, 11:15 PM~15785588
> *BLACK MAGIC from TECHNIQUES L.A.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Nov 25 2009, 09:27 PM~15783482
> *seen it when you where at roeding park  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats the one cant wait to finish it to start riding again.Who painted your drop?


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 23 2009, 11:48 PM~15763301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Nov 27 2009, 09:41 PM~15801064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Not mine for for sale in Arlington TX
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1484537009.html


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 26 2009, 06:18 PM~15792329
> *Same to you, hows the family doing?
> *


Not bad...enjoying the holidays. Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 23 2009, 11:48 PM~15763301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE COLOR COMBO..MARIO WOULD B PROUD


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 25 2009, 08:16 PM~15784060
> *Car came out super clean man!  Congrats!
> *



Damn Art,

Looks really good brother. . . :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Whats up Fellow 67 ryders..jus checkin in


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

TTT for the '7's!

Thanks EZ for those parts, just need to pick up some OG Skirts w/ trim and we're good to go. Swinging to Pomona this weekend to try and find them.

--Turri.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 30 2009, 10:52 PM~15828549
> *TTT for the '7's!
> 
> Thanks EZ for those parts, just need to pick up some OG Skirts w/ trim and we're good to go.  Swinging to Pomona this weekend to try and find them.
> ...



Anytime :thumbsup: Good luck at Pomona.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

65-70 IMPALA, CAPRICE CLASSIC. CHROMED FRONT LOWER CONTROL A ARMS, $200. PLUS SHIPPING. 


























65 TO 70 IMPALA, CAPRICE FRONT LOWER ARM RODS. CHROMED!
$100. PLUS SHIPPING.


















65 TO 70 IMPALA, CAPRICE CLASSIC, REAR LOWER TRAILING ARMS CHROMED
$150 PLUS SHIPPING. 


























PM FOR QUESTIONS


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Nov 25 2009, 08:25 PM~15783452
> *just painted mine rag heres a video
> http://tinypic.com/r/dm8dgn/6
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of my 67 in SE AZ gettin ready to pull engine an rebuild an paint soon!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Dec 1 2009, 07:10 PM~15838141
> *Here's a couple of pics of my 67 in SE AZ gettin ready to pull engine an rebuild an paint soon!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WERENT YOU SELLING THIS FOR A WHILE :dunno: LOOKS GOOD, KEEP IT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening out there. Much love to all the 7 riders. 
A big thank you to EZ for the parts.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Dec 2 2009, 01:34 PM~15846604
> *What's happening out there. Much love to all the 7 riders.
> A big thank you to EZ for the parts.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by htdt63_@Dec 1 2009, 02:43 PM~15835196
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks is this moe ?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2009, 04:05 PM~15849113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SHOW OFF :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin: does anyone have pics of some molded a arms top and bottom


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 2 2009, 10:35 PM~15854943
> *:biggrin: does anyone have pics of some molded a arms top and bottom
> *



HERE'S A SET OF 65/70 TOP ONES I DID A WHILE BACK.


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

:wave: T.T.T


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 2 2009, 10:47 PM~15855077
> *HERE'S A SET OF 65/70 TOP ONES I DID A WHILE BACK.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks im going to start doing mine but wanted to get an idea on how it should look :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Nov 25 2009, 09:54 PM~15784579
> *it has a lil trash but it still needs a cut and buff
> *




starting to look real nice


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)

Panther67 KLIQUE OC


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT anyone interested in buyin this for $50?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 6 2009, 11:25 PM~15895438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: waddup rich - long time bro'...hope you and da family have a nice holiday season - 67 looking good bradah. one love rasta :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 7 2009, 12:37 PM~15899253
> *:biggrin: waddup rich - long time bro'...hope you and da family have a nice holiday season - 67 looking good bradah. one love rasta :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

finally got new paint on my roof


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

repainted the car after pulling of the vinal ... repairing the rust holes around the windows etc ..


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

i got 1967 impala parts like bumper, guards,tach, 4 sets of hubcaps,trunk release,remote mirrior,tilt column 2 sterring wheels call or text for pics and prices ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

my badddd 707 337-8435


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Dec 8 2009, 05:38 PM~15916382
> *repainted the car after pulling of the vinal ... repairing the rust holes around the windows etc ..
> *


DO YOU HAVE THE TWO CHROME PIECES THAT DEVIDES THE VINAL FROM THE BACK WINDOW TO THE 1/4 GLASS? SINCE YOUR NOT USING THEM MAYBE YOU WOULD SELL THEM? LMK


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@Dec 8 2009, 08:10 PM~15918348
> *i got 1967 impala parts like bumper, guards,tach, 4 sets of hubcaps,trunk release,remote mirrior,tilt column 2 sterring wheels  call or text for pics and prices ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


 :biggrin: right on for the 411 ml2009 - one love big rasta :biggrin:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

for sure Rasta


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

finally got some progress done on the drop today........


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@Dec 9 2009, 05:10 PM~15928766
> *for sure Rasta
> *


 :biggrin: eh ML...i didn't get the pics bro - can you email it to me. [email protected] - one love RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

:wave: WHats up fellas?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Dec 10 2009, 03:56 PM~15940295
> *:wave:  WHats up fellas?
> *


CHILLEN


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper69_@Dec 10 2009, 05:56 PM~15940295
> *:wave:  WHats up fellas?
> *


Just kickin' it for a minute. Checking in on the homies. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 10 2009, 12:36 AM~15934280
> *finally got some progress done on the drop today........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMN YOU AINT PLAYIN BRO! YOU GOT WAYNES OLD CAR ALL READY FOR A TRANSFORMATION :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BUT ON THE OTHER HAND DID YOU SEE HIM BANGING YOUR OLD 60 AT THE TOY DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

For SALE

1967 impala convertable trunk molding in 
good condtion with 2 minor dings,, great deal for 75.00


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@Dec 11 2009, 09:59 PM~15955428
> *For SALE
> 
> 1967 impala convertable trunk molding in
> ...



any pics


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

SOLD...........Shes got a long ride to her new home :0


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

FOR SALE IMPALA CONVERTABLE MOLDING IN GOOD SHAPE 
70.00 firm hit me pm if want it


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

FOR SALE IMPALA CONVERTABLE MOLDING IN GOOD SHAPE 
70.00 firm hit me pm if want it


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 12 2009, 12:20 PM~15958907
> *SOLD...........Shes got a long ride to her new home :0
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see you sold her  Sad to see her go  I hope she ends up in good hands.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I was sad too bro......I think she will be well taken care of.

Happy Holidays to you and your family


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Dec 12 2009, 01:12 PM~15960187
> *I was sad too bro......I think she will be well taken care of.
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and your family
> *


Congrats Scott! Where's that car ending up? Did you sell your truck as well?

--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Dec 12 2009, 05:29 PM~15960814
> *Congrats Scott!  Where's that car ending up?  Did you sell your truck as well?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


I still got the truck. Im not sure the new owner of the car wants the cat out of the bag yet.....But lets just say none of us will pass it on the road


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

TTT for the 7's!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 10 2009, 10:51 PM~15943732
> *Just kickin' it for a minute. Checking in on the homies. :biggrin:
> *


WUT UP EZ I GOT SOME PICTURE OF THE 67 I WAS WORKING ON!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*But I still got mine  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 16 2009, 08:28 PM~16004468
> *But I still got mine   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GET WHAT YOU WANTED FRANK ?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

67 rag going back to the customer with power windows and tilt we have lot of accessories for 58-67 gm cars cleaning up the basement .http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu152/angel19542009/1967impala.jpg


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 16 2009, 11:28 PM~16004468
> *But I still got mine   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 16 2009, 10:04 PM~16004183
> *WUT UP EZ I GOT SOME PICTURE OF THE 67 I WAS WORKING ON!
> 
> 
> ...



That is looking good. :thumbsup: Keep us up to date on the progress


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 16 2009, 10:28 PM~16004468
> *But I still got mine   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> 67 rag going back to the customer with power windows and tilt we have lot of accessories for 58-67 gm cars cleaning up the basement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> > 67 rag going back to the customer with power windows and tilt we have lot of accessories for 58-67 gm cars cleaning up the basement
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> > 67 rag going back to the customer with power windows and tilt we have lot of accessories for 58-67 gm cars cleaning up the basement
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> > 67 rag going back to the customer with power windows and tilt we have lot of accessories for 58-67 gm cars cleaning up the basement
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

:uh: trying to post pictures


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel1954+Dec 17 2009, 07:23 PM~16013625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go bro


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 16 2009, 09:40 PM~16004627
> *YOU GET WHAT YOU WANTED FRANK ?
> *


*LETS JUST SAY I DIDNT LOOSE ANYTHING  *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Dec 16 2009, 11:37 PM~16005356
> * 67 rag going back to the customer with power windows and tilt we have lot of accessories for 58-67 gm cars cleaning up the basement
> 
> 
> ...


*OH MAN I THINK I'M IN LOVE!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Dec 17 2009, 07:37 PM~16013792
> *
> *



















HERE YOU GO!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 17 2009, 08:58 PM~16015456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :biggrin: OK, NOW I KNOW I AM :biggrin: *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

nice pics keep up the good work fellas....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

took mine out for a night spin around da city :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 17 2009, 07:43 PM~16015237
> *LETS JUST SAY I DIDNT LOOSE ANYTHING
> *


right on man ....see looked like she was worth every penny you where asking


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you for the help from martinez-restoration!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 17 2009, 10:33 PM~16016429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Quit lying bro, you dont even have any headlights :uh: ..........................  :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 18 2009, 06:17 AM~16018155
> *Quit lying bro, you dont even have any headlights :uh: ..........................   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 17 2009, 07:58 PM~16015456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Looking good brother :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for the 67 riders


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

before martinez-restoration!


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

got some pictures of the 67 rag the owner is going to break it down next year with all the accessories and repaint.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

65-68 power vents


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

because living with out accessories would be uncivilized!


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

parting out 67 four door with power windows and power disc brakes


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Dec 21 2009, 01:09 PM~16047414
> * because living with out accessories  would be uncivilized!
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt for my 67 riders


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt heres a 67 from the Impala family :biggrin:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 24 2009, 07:47 AM~16076763
> *ttt heres a 67 from the Impala family :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride anymore pics! :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 24 2009, 08:47 AM~16076763
> *ttt heres a 67 from the Impala family :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a cleeeaaan asss Caprice!!!!!!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

finally got off my ass, only took about an hour once i started taking apart...

i had done the engine bay already...









but i decided to do it right and do the WHOLE car, frame & underbelly as well, so im taking it all apart...
lights, bumper, everything off...









front end off...









glad i took it off, you can see what was missed...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 26 2009, 11:53 AM~16093507
> *finally got off my ass, only took about an hour once i started taking apart...
> 
> i had done the engine bay already...
> ...



Looking good :thumbsup: Frame off is the only way to go. Good luck bro.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Dec 26 2009, 12:58 PM~16093541
> *Looking good :thumbsup: Frame off is the only way to go. Good luck bro.
> *


yah thanks i need it, when i removed the clip, i had like 16 shims fall out n i was like WTF...!!! im gonna have fun puttin this back together...!!!

but now i get to shave out the a/c n do everything right...


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 24 2009, 09:47 AM~16076763
> *ttt heres a 67 from the Impala family :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda of buckets this thing got???


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 18 2009, 06:17 AM~16018155
> *Quit lying bro, you dont even have any headlights :uh: ..........................   :biggrin:
> *



here u go frank :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 27 2009, 02:04 PM~16102324
> *
> here u go frank  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


* :biggrin: I knew you were going to post that but I didnt think it would take you this long  :cheesy: *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 27 2009, 03:06 PM~16102759
> * :biggrin: I knew you were going to post that but I didnt think it would take you this long   :cheesy:
> *


been real busy u know...


----------



## ORIGINALS C.C. (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 21 2006, 03:33 PM~6219038
> *Hope this is the right picture! If not its clean anyway :thumbsup:
> looks like my wagon when I had the hubs on it.
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS BADASS


----------



## ORIGINALS C.C. (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 21 2006, 08:14 PM~6416093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

i got a 67 rag coming out soon off the hook!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Dec 28 2009, 09:38 PM~16116604
> *i got a 67 rag coming out soon off the hook!!
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, i look at this thread everyday, i can just imagine myself rolling mine down the street, sounds childish but i do it ALL the time...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 29 2009, 08:04 AM~16120653
> *man, i look at this thread everyday, i can just imagine myself rolling mine down the street, sounds childish but i do it ALL the time...
> *


I feel you dogg. Lots of really nice looking 7's on this thread. Helps to keep me motivated and (slowly) working on mine. . . 

Much love going out to all the 7 riders out there for 2010


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Dec 29 2009, 10:20 AM~16121224
> *I feel you dogg. Lots of really nice looking 7's on this thread. Helps to keep me motivated and (slowly) working on mine. . .
> 
> Much love going out to all the 7 riders out there for 2010
> *


 :biggrin: much love right bak atcha homie - HAPPY NEW YEARS 67 RIDERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone looking for some skirts?? I got this set but came up on another so these got to go! Thery are being prepped for paint right now but need a home, and these are OG skirts not repop Heres a pic when I test fit them on my car. $120 shipped PM Me if interested


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 29 2009, 01:43 PM~16123003
> *Anyone looking for some skirts?? I got this set but came up on another so these got to go! Thery are being prepped for paint right now but need a home, and these are OG skirts not repop Heres a pic when I test fit them on my car. $120 shipped PM Me if interested
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: eh frank...lef you a message on your phone :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 27 2009, 04:58 PM~16103525
> *been real busy u know...
> *


ive seen it in person look good D-Bo


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 30 2009, 11:24 AM~16133358
> *:biggrin: eh frank...lef you a message on your phone :biggrin:
> *


Good talking with you Rasta, We'll see what happens


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Dec 30 2009, 12:24 PM~16133988
> *ive seen it in person look good D-Bo
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 29 2009, 03:43 PM~16123003
> *Anyone looking for some skirts?? I got this set but came up on another so these got to go! Thery are being prepped for paint right now but need a home, and these are OG skirts not repop Heres a pic when I test fit them on my car. $120 shipped PM Me if interested
> 
> 
> *


PM sent, interested & money on hand...!!!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's up everyone,
Does anyone know if 67 Caprice rear quarters can work for a 67 Impala? I have a parts car and someone asked about these pieces and I don't know if they're the same. I know the trunk and windows are different on the Caprice but hope these will work.

Thanks


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

whats up homie they fit rag top you can make them fit 67 impala if you know how to cut them to fit and what part you use you can even use four doors .


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

ANY BODY GOT A CHERRY HOOD LIP MOLDING FOR SALE LET ME KNOW.... :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ORIGINALS C.C._@Dec 27 2009, 05:43 PM~16103881
> *
> THIS CAR IS BADASS
> *


Thanx!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Dec 30 2009, 09:51 PM~16140110
> *What's up everyone,
> Does anyone know if 67 Caprice rear quarters can work for a 67 Impala? I have a parts car and someone asked about these pieces and I don't know if they're the same. I know the trunk and windows are different on the Caprice but hope these will work.
> 
> ...


Those should be the same, I believe the only difference body wise is the roof line.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 30 2009, 07:58 PM~16138506
> *PM sent, interested & money on hand...!!!
> 
> 
> *


PM Sent


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Dec 30 2009, 10:34 PM~16141693
> *ANY BODY GOT A CHERRY HOOD LIP MOLDING FOR SALE LET ME KNOW.... :thumbsup:
> *



pm sent.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

* FRANK IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER*


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 31 2009, 07:27 PM~16149260
> *  FRANK IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

MY POPS IMPALA I TOOK A SHORT VIDEO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 1 2010, 12:01 AM~16150835
> *MY POPS IMPALA I TOOK A SHORT VIDEO
> *


Hey Paul how does that speaker sound sitting in the trunk like that?? Does it put out good bass??


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 31 2009, 08:27 PM~16149260
> *  FRANK IMPALAS STOCKTON CHAPTER
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 1 2010, 03:35 AM~16151727
> *Hey Paul how does that speaker sound sitting in the trunk like that?? Does it put out good bass??
> *


YEAH IT DOES SHOOT GOOD BASS AND YEAH ITS ON THE FLOOR DOGGY


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening everyone,
First off thank you to everyone who responded to my question regarding the caprice/impala quarter panels.
Much love to the LIL community and especially all the brothers on this 67 thread. Seems like I learn something new everytime I log on. 

I have another question for you guys. What kind of tool do I use to cut the fenders off my donor car? Also how do I determine where to cut? These fenders may go for either a 67 fastback or a convertible.Any help would be great. I don't want to ruin these as I remove them from the donor caprice. I also have NO mechanical skills at all. 

Thanks for your help guys. 
On my next post, I'll put up pics of my newest aquisition for my 67, an NOS speedminder


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 1 2010, 07:21 PM~16156460
> *What's happening everyone,
> First off thank you to everyone who responded to my question regarding the caprice/impala quarter panels.
> Much love to the LIL community and especially all the brothers on this 67 thread. Seems like I learn something new everytime I log on.
> ...


fenders unbolt...quarter panels??????they sell a special tip for a air hammer that u can buy to get a nice cut to remove the qtr panels..i would try to cut them close to the roof line..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 1 2010, 08:51 PM~16157168
> *fenders unbolt...quarter panels??????they sell a special tip for a air hammer that u can buy to get a nice cut to remove the qtr panels..i would try to cut them close to the roof line..
> *


He could also use a cut off wheel to take off the 1/4's too


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

My bad. I was talking about the rear quarters and not the front fenders. 

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

67s TTT


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 1 2010, 07:51 PM~16157168
> *fenders unbolt...quarter panels??????they sell a special tip for a air hammer that u can buy to get a nice cut to remove the qtr panels..i would try to cut them close to the roof line..
> *



Thanks for the tip Debo. Happy New Year brother to you and the family. . .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
Happy New Year to everyone out there in 67 land.
If anyone is looking for a trunk lid and/or quarter panels hit me up.
The trunk lid will work for 67 convertibles and Caprices.
I can send you emails with pics. . . :biggrin: 
Thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 1 2010, 09:42 PM~16158374
> *He could also use a cut off wheel to take off the 1/4's too
> *


Thanks for the help Frank. Somebody else made the same suggestion to me today. . .


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 2 2010, 08:26 PM~16165160
> *Thanks for the help Frank. Somebody else made the same suggestion to me today. . .
> *


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my 67 brothers. Here's a pic my friend Danny took of my ride a few weeks ago right before a cruise out to the back country. Orale!!! uffin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

got a set of front bumper guards and a hood lip molding......good condition.....pm me if interested....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 3 2010, 01:59 AM~16167811
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my 67 brothers. Here's a pic my friend Danny took of my ride a few weeks ago right before a cruise out to the back country. Orale!!!  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you detailed the engine a little since I seen it last Dave


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 3 2010, 08:49 PM~16174498
> *Looks like you detailed the engine a little since I seen it last Dave
> *


Just cleaned it up but I'm still gonna rebuild it.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*1967 Impala convertible or 67 caprice rolling chasis for your project.*
Good passenger compartment floors and trunks. Good 1/4 panels. 
Very light surface rust. If you need this sheet metal for your project, then you know what it's worth. 
No low-ballers please, make me a fair offer and take it home this weekend!!!

Don't buy that shitty repop stuff that won't fit anyway, this is genuine Detroit steel.

Serious buyers only / Local pickup only. Car in Palm Springs Area, California.
Would like to sell complete but will consider parting . . .

*Also have:*
-Both door and 1/4 window Soft-Ray factory tinted windows for 67 Caprice. 
-Complete Caprice/Impala Doors with all hardware
-Trunk lid
-Lots of other Caprice items for this year.

Please call for prices and pics- Carlos (310) 948-8247


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 23 2009, 12:53 AM~16065307
> *Ttt for my 67 riders
> *



PM sent


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 4 2010, 06:26 PM~16183188
> *PM sent
> *


 :wave: wut up homie


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 4 2010, 08:13 PM~16183857
> *:wave: wut up homie
> *



:wave: Q-Vo Debo. Hope you and the rest of the 67 Familia enjoyed a great Christmas and New year


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 4 2010, 08:34 PM~16185045
> *:wave: Q-Vo Debo. Hope you and the rest of the 67 Familia enjoyed a great Christmas and New year
> *


HAD A GOOD TYME WITH THE FAMILY..GOT TORE UP FOR NEW YEARS :biggrin: HOW WAS YOURS?IM LOVIN UR AVATAR :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 4 2010, 11:28 PM~16186785
> *HAD A GOOD TYME WITH THE FAMILY..GOT TORE UP FOR NEW YEARS :biggrin:  HOW WAS YOURS?IM LOVIN UR AVATAR :thumbsup:
> *


Enjoyed a nice evening with the family also. Had a great time. I got the idea for my avatar from another LIL member. I need to get a straight shot of my wheel to get a smoother flow of the wheel rolling. I'll update it this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

here she is...laid out in the desert


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 5 2010, 08:10 AM~16189269
> *
> 
> here she is...laid out in the desert
> *


*Man that car looks familiar :biggrin: *


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

new paint and clear !


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Jan 6 2010, 03:19 AM~16200750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Jan 6 2010, 02:24 AM~16200757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 4 2010, 10:31 PM~16187673
> *Enjoyed a nice evening with the family also. Had a great time. I got the idea for my avatar from another LIL member. I need to get a straight shot of my wheel to get a smoother flow of the wheel rolling. I'll update it this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *



What's happening EZ? What's up Debo? 

Happy New Year guys. . .


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HEY EZ I'M GOING TO BE CALLING YOU LATER BRO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Dec 30 2009, 07:58 PM~16138506
> *PM sent, interested & money on hand...!!!
> 
> 
> *


SKIRTS SOLD TO RALPH DOGG :biggrin: I STILL GOT A SET OF EYEBROWS, PM FOR DETAILS


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

What up EZ. I'll be in LA this Saturday afternoon. Hopefully we can hook up if you find those parts. 

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 5 2010, 08:10 AM~16189269
> *
> 
> here she is...laid out in the desert
> *


FRONT BUMBER GUARDS SOLD TO JEFF (JB602)


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 6 2010, 09:51 AM~16201748
> *SKIRTS SOLD TO RALPH DOGG :biggrin: I STILL GOT A SET OF EYEBROWS, PM FOR DETAILS
> *



Didn't Bob pick those up from you?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 6 2010, 09:52 AM~16201752
> *What up EZ.  I'll be in LA this Saturday afternoon.  Hopefully we can hook up if you find those parts.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Cool...I'll text you before then and let you know when I have them on hand.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 6 2010, 11:11 AM~16202736
> *Didn't Bob pick those up from you?
> *


  HOMIE NEVER CALLED


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 5 2010, 08:10 AM~16189269
> *
> 
> here she is...laid out in the desert
> *


Looks good!!!!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 6 2010, 10:51 AM~16201748
> *SKIRTS SOLD TO RALPH DOGG :biggrin: I STILL GOT A SET OF EYEBROWS, PM FOR DETAILS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 6 2010, 02:29 PM~16204174
> *Looks good!!!!!!
> *


thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PUT THE 67 IN THE SHOP ON DISPLAY


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 6 2010, 08:53 AM~16201762
> *FRONT BUMBER GUARDS SOLD TO JEFF (JB602)
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 6 2010, 02:29 PM~16204174
> *Looks good!!!!!!
> *


Hey Dave you need to get at me bro, I may have something your interested in.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 6 2010, 10:09 PM~16209948
> *Hey Dave you need to get at me bro, I may have something your interested in.
> *


Orale!!!!!! :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 6 2010, 06:58 PM~16206382
> *PUT THE 67 IN THE SHOP ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 5 2010, 08:10 AM~16189269
> *
> 
> here she is...laid out in the desert
> *


Daaaammmm ur 7 look nice homie make me.want 2 put up here n join the family. also (what up D-Bo) :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

[/quote]ill try take pic n put up :cheesy:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for taking care of that little bit of busines for me today EZ  You Da Man!!!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 7 2010, 06:40 PM~16218713


ill try take pic n put up :cheesy:
[/quote


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 7 2010, 06:39 PM~16218687
> *Daaaammmm ur 7 look nice homie make me.want 2 put up here n join the family. also (what up D-Bo) :biggrin:
> *


wuzzzz up :biggrin: long beach sunday...


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quick question, anybody use the repop upper eyebrow moldings? Any comments on those? I have one NOS and I'm going to probably want to replace my other old one after paint. I was thinking of getting the repop though. Also, will the NOS match pretty close to freshly polished anodized moldings? Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 7 2010, 10:08 PM~16221231
> *Quick question, anybody use the repop upper eyebrow moldings?  Any comments on those?  I have one NOS and I'm going to probably want to replace my other old one after paint.  I was thinking of getting the repop though.  Also, will the NOS match pretty close to freshly polished anodized moldings?  Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Nos is always best!! I'm not saying that because i'm selling a set  but on the real you have to tweek them to fit right and why would spend all that $$ on something you may bend??? I had a after market hood lip moulding and it was a bitch to get the holes to line up  I almost bent it trying to get it to sit right , which it never did  Anyways Nos or as original as you can get thats my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 6 2010, 06:58 PM~16206382
> *PUT THE 67 IN THE SHOP ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight ....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

EYEBROWS SOLD TO TURRI :biggrin: OTHER SET IS NOT FOR SALE ANYMORE


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

cant wait to get those skirts...im like a lil kid at christmas right now...!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 8 2010, 11:45 AM~16225231
> *EYEBROWS SOLD TO TURRI :biggrin: OTHER SET IS NOT FOR SALE ANYMORE
> *


Good to see you got them sold....Looks like Bob dropped the ball.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 7 2010, 08:13 PM~16219827
> *wuzzzz up  :biggrin: long beach sunday...
> *


yes sir. u selling or walking arnd? :happysad:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Jan 8 2010, 03:38 PM~16228049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: But on a high note I get to keep the Super Dupers :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 8 2010, 09:52 PM~16230746
> *They look cool now too, my boy got em looking good now, and there ready for paint :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i really can't wait, man...your all over these forums, i was in the color bar fest & sure enough your there too... LOL...!!!

i hope they look bad ass with with supremes...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 08:11 PM~16230942
> *i really can't wait, man...your all over these forums, i was in the color bar fest & sure enough your there too... LOL...!!!
> 
> i hope they look bad ass with with supremes...
> *


Go into the old picture thread and theres a bunch w/ supremes in there, Mira :wow: :wow:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

its really fucken cold here, who knew texas would get this cold, but if i can stand it, ill continue with my firewall shaving tomorrow...

check out the temp on my ride home this morning...!!!

shit sucks...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 8 2010, 10:13 PM~16230965
> *Go into the old picture thread and theres a bunch w/ supremes in there
> *


oh i know homie, i cant stop drooling in there... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn I'm really starting to like this look , less the headlights and grill


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

its differant, you dont really see it anymore...man, i live in the supreme, crusing into the past, the color bar, impala accessories & this topic...


this is the look im going for...of corse with the skirts & no trim, dual rear antennas, lt & rt mirrors (still debating on shaving door handels) and dual dummy lights...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

saw this in the "past" fest, i think it looks bad ass...i wish i could find a pic of the whole ride...


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Kinda what i'm thinking of doing minus grill and rectangle headlights.....Blacked out with all red guts and red rims, red and chrome motor, kinda like old school hot rod slash lowrider. NO NOT LOWROD, BIG RIMS NEVER 13's 4 LIFE. May do supremes but hard to find a good set. WHAT YOU THINK??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 09:45 PM~16231300
> *its differant, you dont really see it anymore...man, i live in the supreme, crusing into the past, the color bar, impala accessories & this topic...
> this is the look im going for...of corse with the skirts & no trim, dual rear antennas, lt & rt mirrors (still debating on shaving door handels) and dual dummy lights...
> 
> ...


dummy lights?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 10:02 PM~16231451
> *saw this in the "past" fest, i think it looks bad ass...i wish i could find a pic of the whole ride...
> 
> 
> ...


That is Bad Ass, you can full shoot of it in the Japan Lowrider Life Forum. It's a Japan made car, they have alot of bad ass old school style cars on there. i'd look for it but dude has tons of pics, worth checking out.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 08:45 PM~16231300
> *its differant, you dont really see it anymore...man, i live in the supreme, crusing into the past, the color bar, impala accessories & this topic...
> this is the look im going for...of corse with the skirts & no trim, dual rear antennas, lt & rt mirrors (still debating on shaving door handels) and dual dummy lights...
> 
> ...


That purple ones in here! go back to the earlier pages its there and dont do those dummy spots :angry: cool on rat rods but not Low lows


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 8 2010, 08:10 PM~16231554
> *Kinda what i'm thinking of doing minus grill and rectangle headlights.....Blacked out with all red guts and red rims, red and chrome motor, kinda like old school hot rod slash lowrider. NO NOT LOWROD, BIG RIMS NEVER 13's 4 LIFE. May do supremes but hard to find a good set. WHAT YOU THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


chrome bumpers and itd be sweet


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 8 2010, 09:10 PM~16231554
> *Kinda what i'm thinking of doing minus grill and rectangle headlights.....Blacked out with all red guts and red rims, red and chrome motor, kinda like old school hot rod slash lowrider. NO NOT LOWROD, BIG RIMS NEVER 13's 4 LIFE. May do supremes but hard to find a good set. WHAT YOU THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of old school meets new school :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 8 2010, 10:10 PM~16231554
> *Kinda what i'm thinking of doing minus grill and rectangle headlights.....Blacked out with all red guts and red rims, red and chrome motor, kinda like old school hot rod slash lowrider. NO NOT LOWROD, BIG RIMS NEVER 13's 4 LIFE. May do supremes but hard to find a good set. WHAT YOU THINK??
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the original pic!!! i need it.. ik this car sits on supremes though


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jan 8 2010, 11:11 PM~16231568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like'em, the og ones anyways...not the repop ones, thats if i find'em too you know...


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 8 2010, 10:17 PM~16231632
> *chrome bumpers and itd be sweet
> *


I keep debating on chrome bumbers, but I think the black gives it a more aggressive look.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this is got to be my favorite 67 of all time right here...

LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
American Woman



























































:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 8 2010, 11:27 PM~16231742
> *I keep debating on chrome bumbers, but I think the black gives it a more aggressive look.
> *


i agree, but the only i would change is some chrome supremes or old school wheels and it'd be off the fucken chain man...


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 10:22 PM~16231710
> *wheres the original pic!!! i need it.. ik this car sits on supremes though
> *


 Here you go, It's another Japan made car.....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Here you go, It's another Japan made car.....


















there is is, thats fucken bad ass...!!!

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 10:29 PM~16231771
> *i agree, but the only i would change is some chrome supremes or old school wheels and it'd be off the fucken chain man...
> *


Usally I don't put my ideas out till I get started on project but I'm pretty excited on this one. Once it starts warming up I'm going full a head on this, already got a list of shit on order, might just need to but project progess forum on this one. Thanks


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 8 2010, 11:38 PM~16231859
> *Usally I don't put my ideas out till I get started on project but I'm pretty excited on this one. Once it starts warming up I'm going full a head on this, already got a list of shit on order, might just need to but project progess forum on this one. Thanks
> *


man, im opposite, i wont shut up about what i want and am going to do...like a fucken kid i tell ya...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 8 2010, 10:34 PM~16231827
> *Here you go, It's another Japan made car.....
> 
> 
> ...


*MOAR PLEASE*


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 10:37 PM~16231853
> *Here you go, It's another Japan made car.....
> 
> 
> ...


100% Agree!! Alot of the 67's on here are stock, don't get me wrong still bad ass cars. But got to change it up a bit, keep the 67's in the game can't keep doing the same thing. I don't want to replicate this car, thats why I'm thinking of red guts with the red wires, just put a LITTLE more lowrider into it. Red pinstripe on that black is pretty sick also.


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 10:43 PM~16231925
> *MOAR PLEASE
> *


Think that is all is that is out there on this one. Found them on Myspace under the PRIMERA CAR CLUB from Japan. Right after I found some more on the forum on here Japan Lowrider Life, They have some bad ass old school style cars, I would reconmend checking it out


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 07:45 PM~16231300
> *its differant, you dont really see it anymore...man, i live in the supreme, crusing into the past, the color bar, impala accessories & this topic...
> this is the look im going for...of corse with the skirts & no trim, dual rear antennas, lt & rt mirrors (still debating on shaving door handels) and dual dummy lights...
> 
> ...


thats my 7 :thumbsup: 
im about to take off the supremes and put my tru clasics on it :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: JB602, 209impala, oldskool 67

que onda frank !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 9 2010, 02:02 AM~16234190
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: JB602, 209impala, oldskool 67
> 
> ...


Whats up Jeff


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 8 2010, 09:27 PM~16231748
> *this is got to be my favorite 67 of all time right here...
> 
> LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
> ...


Yep, American Woman is bad ass. She belongs to one of my best friends so I've been fortunate enough to see her up close on several occasions. Definately my favorite full custom 67 hardtop. The paint job is incredible and looks even better in person.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 9 2010, 02:04 AM~16234198
> *Whats up Jeff
> *


funds arrive? :uh:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 9 2010, 02:26 AM~16234299
> *funds arrive? :uh:
> *


Probably today  I thought it would be here yesterday but you know our government :angry:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 9 2010, 02:33 AM~16234324
> *Probably today  I thought it would be here yesterday but you know our government :angry:
> *


u should set up thru pay pal ........u sell enough


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 9 2010, 02:43 AM~16234360
> *u should set up thru pay pal ........u sell enough
> *


I got it but dont like to use it. Them crooks take out to much $$ :angry: especially if you sell enough stuff. When the time comes to transfer the $$ to your account they take a nice chunk  I'll wait for the mail


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 9 2010, 02:45 AM~16234367
> *I got it but dont like to use it. Them crooks take out to much $$ :angry: especially if you sell enough stuff. When the time comes to transfer the $$ to your account they take a nice chunk  I'll wait for the mail
> *


old school...........perfect......next time i'll go with pony express..........alright ,JB out........call me tomorrow bro.............. :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 9 2010, 03:02 AM~16234389
> *old school...........perfect......next time i'll go with pony express..........alright ,JB out........call me tomorrow bro.............. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


I will


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Here a full shoot of the flaked out silver and black......








I would like to find a full on this, Don't care for bud leaf but it has some old school ribbion, something diffrent


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 9 2010, 03:26 PM~16237034
> *Here a full shoot of the flaked out silver and black......
> 
> 
> ...


yes, i agree 'bout the bud leaf, otherwise sweet...!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 5 2010, 09:10 AM~16189269
> *
> 
> here she is...laid out in the desert
> *


NICE STANCE


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Jan 10 2010, 01:20 AM~16242604
> *NICE STANCE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I guess you'll be painting it red now, huh Jeff


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 10 2010, 06:08 PM~16247388
> *I guess you'll be painting it red now, huh Jeff
> *


what's up frank!.........red? why red? :dunno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 10 2010, 10:10 PM~16250642
> *what's up frank!.........red? why red? :dunno:
> *


Oh I thought you'd be all fired up over the cards big win today


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 10 2010, 10:24 PM~16250889
> *Oh I thought you'd be all fired up over the cards big win today
> *


i'd only paint it red when the cards were down.....never after a big win...get too much shit for hoppin on the bandwagon :biggrin: ....green bay gave them A HELL OF A GAME THO!!!!! (i'm also a packer fan.........)


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 10 2010, 10:29 PM~16250957
> *i'd only paint it red when the cards were down.....never after a big win...get too much shit for hoppin on the bandwagon :biggrin: ....green bay gave them A HELL OF A GAME THO!!!!! (i'm also a packer fan.........)
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 10 2010, 10:29 PM~16250957
> *i'd only paint it red when the cards were down.....never after a big win...get too much shit for hoppin on the bandwagon :biggrin: ....green bay gave them A HELL OF A GAME THO!!!!! (i'm also a packer fan.........)
> *


hey frank.......... mail man bring you my check today bro?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 10 2010, 10:33 PM~16251014
> *hey frank.......... mail man bring you my check today bro?
> *


  no check yesterday, no mail on Sunday's so hopefully tomorrow i'll get something


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 10 2010, 10:34 PM~16251033
> * no check yesterday, no mail on Sunday's so hopefully tomorrow i'll get something
> *


feel like a dumbass for not catching the red reference  alots been goin on tonight since the game......... guess it's time to call it a night...if that check don't show up in the next couple days i'm gonna start gettin worried..i don't like makin good people wait on funds.......maybe it takes longer from phx to stockton for mail than i thought....it only took 28 hours for a 67 impala!!!!!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 10 2010, 10:44 PM~16251159
> *feel like a dumbass for not catching the red reference  alots been goin on tonight since the game......... guess it's time to call it a night...if that check don't show up in the next couple days i'm gonna start gettin worried..i don't like makin good people wait on funds.......maybe it takes longer from phx to stockton for mail than i thought....it only took 28 hours for a 67 impala!!!!!!!!
> *


Got it today along w/Turris, and Ralphs  I should be able to get them out by end of day


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: thanks frank


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 11 2010, 02:07 PM~16255644
> *Got it today along w/Turris, and Ralphs  I should be able to get them out by end of day
> *


Looks like you may be ready for some TruRays :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 11 2010, 03:49 PM~16257181
> *Looks like you may be ready for some TruRays :biggrin:
> *


Tru Something :0 :0 :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

JB, Ralph, and Turri, PM's sent  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 11 2010, 08:04 PM~16258666
> *JB, Ralph, and Turri, PM's sent   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


read & replied carnal...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 11 2010, 06:27 PM~16258959
> *read & replied carnal...
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 11 2010, 06:01 PM~16257918
> *Tru Something  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey ez would a 68 frame work as a swap for a 67???


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Here you go Frank


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 11 2010, 07:46 PM~16259186
> *Hey ez would a 68 frame work as a swap for a 67???
> *


'65 - '70 are the same.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 11 2010, 07:28 PM~16259673
> *'65 - '70 are the same.
> *


Whats up with those diagrams then?? I also noticed that the idler arm mount in the front is in a different location on a 65 frame as opposed to a 67 frame  :dunno:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 11 2010, 06:33 PM~16259734
> *Whats up with those diagrams then?? I also noticed that the idler arm mount in the front is in a different location on a 65 frame as opposed to a 67 frame   :dunno:
> *


I always thought they were all the same :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

What up 67 brothers .... I need some help for one of the local six seven guys .... Who had the template for the screw holes that need drilled on the rear bumper for the bumper gaurds ? .... Any help would be appreciated


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

What up D-Cheeze! I got that template (thanks Debo, EZ and Cafeconleche); I'll try and scan it and e-mail it tomorrow. I knocked out my rear bumper this last weekend. Template calls for 9/16's bit; I did it w/ 1/2" and they fit good.

Anybody got an extra set of rag sunvisor brackets? I might need a set, one of mine cracked. Anybody know if they could get rechromed? Not sure how far they could get broken down. Appreciate any feedback/ suggestions.

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 11 2010, 10:04 PM~16262618
> *What up 67 brothers .... I need some help for one of the local six seven guys .... Who had the template for the screw holes that need drilled on the rear bumper for the bumper gaurds ? .... Any help would be appreciated
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 5 2010, 08:10 AM~16189269
> *
> 
> here she is...laid out in the desert
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 11 2010, 07:33 PM~16259734
> *Whats up with those diagrams then?? I also noticed that the idler arm mount in the front is in a different location on a 65 frame as opposed to a 67 frame   :dunno:
> *


Hey frank the idler arm location on 65 runs thru frame 67 on inner side of frame ur correct they are mounted differnt.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 11 2010, 06:54 PM~16259272
> *Here you go Frank
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn joe...you ain't playing huh!!!! - i like this :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 11 2010, 10:29 PM~16263013
> *What up D-Cheeze!  I got that template (thanks Debo, EZ and Cafeconleche); I'll try and scan it and e-mail it tomorrow.  I knocked out my rear bumper this last weekend.  Template calls for 9/16's bit; I did it w/ 1/2" and they fit good.
> 
> Anybody got an extra set of rag sunvisor brackets?  I might need a set, one of mine cracked.  Anybody know if they could get rechromed?  Not sure how far they could get broken down.  Appreciate any feedback/ suggestions.
> ...


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> this is got to be my favorite 67 of all time right here...
> 
> LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
> American Woman
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:h5: *1967'S TO THE TOP* :h5:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2010, 10:54 AM~16265631
> *Hey frank the idler arm location on 65 runs thru  frame 67 on inner side of frame ur correct they are mounted differnt.
> *


Correct...still the frame is the same. Usable without any modification. Frank, if you are looking for one, I have an extra one here at home. LMK


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 12 2010, 02:06 PM~16267671
> *Correct...still the frame is the same. Usable without any modification. Frank, if you are looking for one, I have an extra one here at home. LMK
> *


I came across a couple within driving distance for me but people were saying they wouldnt work so I didnt want to get something I'd have to get rid of  . Anyway your just trying to get me down there to get those Rays from you :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

65 frame will work bro thats what i got on mine the only thing i had to change was the center link you need the one off the 65 cuz the 67 one is too long so you wont be able to turn all the way....also the 67 only uses one rear trailing arm and wont bolt on cuz its too short so i welded a plate to the frame to make it happen.... also depending on the tranny you got you might need to get a drive line made....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

5 frame under a 7....








:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 12 2010, 06:53 PM~16270624
> *65 frame will work bro thats what i got on mine the only thing i had to change was the center link you need the one off the 65 cuz the 67 one is too long so you wont be able to turn all the way....also the 67 only uses one rear trailing arm and wont bolt on cuz its too short so i welded a plate to the frame to make it happen.... also depending on the tranny you got you might need to get a drive line made....
> 
> *


Well a 68 frame should be better than! Since the steering linkage is the same


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16270782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn no need to hurt our feelings  j/k that shit is sik as fuck!!!!!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 12 2010, 09:44 PM~16272221
> *:0  :0 Damn no need to hurt our feelings    j/k that shit is sik as fuck!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow: i got a 67 four door frame for sale for 200.00 in the city of azusa ca 91702 martinez-restoration


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16270782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks good Calley Cat!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 13 2010, 12:31 AM~16274937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *VERY CLEAN* :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 13 2010, 09:13 PM~16275157
> *:biggrin: VERY CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


x67 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 6 2010, 05:58 PM~16206382
> *PUT THE 67 IN THE SHOP ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *nice car rich...i love this one too* :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 12 2010, 07:39 PM~16270395
> *I came across a couple within driving distance for me but people were saying they wouldnt work so I didnt want to get something I'd have to get rid of  . Anyway your just trying to get me down there to get those Rays from you :biggrin:
> *



Wouldn't you come down for it if it was FREE? :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 13 2010, 06:48 AM~16275884
> *Wouldn't you come down for it if it was FREE? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 13 2010, 08:54 AM~16276169
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's yours if you really want it.  Call me to schedule a pick up.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 13 2010, 08:30 AM~16276405
> *It's yours if you really want it.  Call me to schedule a pick up.
> *


I'll be getting at you later bro  Thanks


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Question, I was at a show a while back and saw a '67 with knuckle guards; anybody see them before? Think they were customized from another car? Let me know what you guys think; I haven't seen them repopped anywhere.

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 13 2010, 12:33 PM~16277956
> *Question, I was at a show a while back and saw a '67 with knuckle guards; anybody see them before?  Think they were customized from another car?  Let me know what you guys think; I haven't seen them repopped anywhere.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Most likely customized to fit. They do sell repop knuckle guards for early 60s. Let me see if I can get you some more info on them.


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 12 2010, 02:44 PM~16267468
> *:h5: 1967'S TO THE TOP :h5:
> *


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 12 2010, 08:02 PM~16270782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRAVO BRAVO :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, RALPH_DOGG, cafeconlechedjs*


 :wave: What's up fellas :wave:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

here is a video of my impala being bored


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602+Jan 13 2010, 12:29 AM~16274496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FELLOW 67 RIDERS ....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Jan 13 2010, 01:29 PM~16278432
> *BRAVO BRAVO  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

got a set of vent window motors and 2 window regulators for65-68 impalas for $280.00 call me MIKE JONES 310-208-9837 for local pick up carson,ca will post pic up in parts section in a little while


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

TTT 4 67'S !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 13 2010, 03:30 PM~16280045
> *here is a video of my impala being bored
> *


 :uh: Damn you werent kidding when you said you were bored :biggrin: But I do have a ?? for you. Did you plate those hubcaps or are they polished??? Mattre of fact post a better pic of them


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 13 2010, 09:46 PM~16284673
> *TTT 4 67'S !
> *


What up Jeff


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 13 2010, 12:30 PM~16278930
> *:wave: What's up fellas :wave:
> *



What's happening EZ?
How's the family brother?
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

what up every body...how's it goin frank


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 13 2010, 10:17 PM~16285169
> * what up every body...how's it goin frank
> *


Everyday I'm Hustling :biggrin: You know!!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 13 2010, 10:22 PM~16285255
> *Everyday I'm Hustling :biggrin: You know!!
> *


hustle yourself to phoenix in march!!!!yeeahh!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 13 2010, 10:28 PM~16285361
> *hustle yourself to phoenix in march!!!!yeeahh!
> *


Working on it


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 13 2010, 09:47 PM~16284684
> *:uh: Damn you werent kidding when you said you were bored :biggrin: But I do have a ?? for you. Did you plate those hubcaps or are they polished??? Mattre of fact post a better pic of them
> *


LOL THEY AR POLISHED


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 14 2010, 12:00 AM~16286385
> *LOL THEY AR POLISHED
> *


Put up a pic Paul


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 14 2010, 07:45 AM~16287779
> *Put up a pic Paul
> *


OK DOGG


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 13 2010, 03:30 PM~16278930
> *:wave: What's up fellas :wave:
> *


sup homie...im fucken stoked, i got my skirts intoday... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

SUP 67 RYDERS :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 14 2010, 03:33 PM~16291213
> *sup homie...im fucken stoked, i got my skirts intoday... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 14 2010, 02:33 PM~16291213
> *sup homie...im fucken stoked, i got my skirts intoday... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Glad your happy with them bro


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16270782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMN!! thats so clean. Is your trim polished or plated


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

THE ROOF THAT CAME FROM CAFECONLECHEDJS DONOR CAR


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Turri you get your parts??


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 14 2010, 06:25 PM~16292798
> *DAAAAMN!! thats so clean. Is your trim polished or plated
> *


THANX....ITS ALL CHROME PLATED....


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 13 2010, 04:15 PM~16280430
> *THANX FELLOW 67 RIDERS ....
> *


what color is that??? :0 so clean n fresh


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 14 2010, 07:05 PM~16293782
> *THANX....ITS ALL CHROME PLATED....
> *


the only way to roll... :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 14 2010, 08:06 PM~16293800
> *what color is that??? :0 so clean n fresh
> *


CANDY BRANDY WINE ON A BLACK BASE.... 








HOW IT LOOKS IN THE SUN....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 14 2010, 08:14 PM~16293882
> *the only way to roll... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 14 2010, 05:26 PM~16293448
> *Turri you get your parts??
> *


Yeah, thanks Frank. I got the box, need to open it and check it out. Thanks for the quick turnaround on that! Appreciate it, taking them to get polished and anodized along with everything else Saturday.

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 14 2010, 06:14 PM~16293882
> *the only way to roll... :biggrin:
> *


Hey Debo, are all your moldings chromed? Any problems chipping or anything? I was thinking about getting all my aluminum chromed but I'm concerned with them chipping up due to flexing.

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 14 2010, 08:52 PM~16294990
> *Yeah, thanks Frank.  I got the box, need to open it and check it out.  Thanks for the quick turnaround on that!  Appreciate it, taking them to get polished and anodized along with everything else Saturday.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

so this is my 67 finally after seeing all the nice 7s in here had to get in the family :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 14 2010, 08:34 PM~16295588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Naice '7! Your rear moldings chromed? Naice color!
:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 14 2010, 09:34 PM~16295588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I had some green and gold 72 spoke Daytons that would of set that car off!! :wow: Clean ride bro :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

more pic of 7 thxs 2 all my O.G.s members 4 all the help on this . not completed car but 4 now this is wht im rolling in :biggrin: P.S.thxs to those falling members 2


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 14 2010, 09:58 PM~16295898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro is that grill Chrome :0 :0 :0


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 14 2010, 09:39 PM~16295660
> *Naice '7!  Your rear moldings chromed?  Naice color!
> :biggrin:
> *


thxs 4 showing me love .got more chrome cuming soon on it (side molding) :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

thxs 4 the HELP D-BO :cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 14 2010, 09:06 PM~16295191
> *Hey Debo, are all your moldings chromed?  Any problems chipping or anything?  I was thinking about getting all my aluminum chromed but I'm concerned with them chipping up due to flexing.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


yup i had them done 10yrs ago u hv to find the right chrome shop & its not cheap...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:01 PM~16295933
> *Hey bro is that grill Chrome :0  :0  :0
> *


yup :yes: :yes:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 14 2010, 09:58 PM~16295898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it must b so cal luvn da palm trees refecting off your headlight covers :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 14 2010, 10:05 PM~16295972
> *thxs 4 the HELP D-BO  :cheesy:
> *


no problem homie :thumbsup: i was at the tienda buying sum food & patron for parker :biggrin: gonna go tear up the k5 this weekend..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 14 2010, 10:10 PM~16296034
> *yup i had them done 10yrs ago u hv to find the right chrome shop & its not cheap...
> *


Yeah its hard to find a plater that can stick the chrome good on Aluminium :yes: :yes:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 14 2010, 10:21 PM~16296182
> *Yeah its hard to find a plater that can stick the chrome good on Aluminium :yes:  :yes:
> *


theirs a good shop out here in oc..did the homies green 67 in this thread..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats up David :nicoderm:


----------



## davids 67 ss vert (Jan 15, 2010)

hey guys, 
posting this for a friend: 1967 ss vert. hes asking 3500 or will trade for a 1979 grand prix or any other possible trades. working 350,THE TOP NEEDS TO BE REPLACED AND SOME WORK ON BODY AND INTERIOR. THE INTERIOR IS ALL THERE AND JUST NEEDS TLC he has extra parts for it. never been cut. any questions or offers just post them up and i'll get at you as soon as i can. thanks

IMG]http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab192/veteranos78/SDC12248.jpg[/IMG]
























































[/quote]
[/quote]

ride is in TEXAS 956-rio grande valley


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> hey guys,
> posting this for a friend: 1967 ss vert. hes asking 3500 or will trade for a 1979 grand prix or any other possible trades. working 350,THE TOP NEEDS TO BE REPLACED AND SOME WORK ON BODY AND INTERIOR. THE INTERIOR IS ALL THERE AND JUST NEEDS TLC he has extra parts for it. never been cut. any questions or offers just post them up and i'll get at you as soon as i can. thanks
> 
> IMG]http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab192/veteranos78/SDC12248.jpg[/IMG]


[/quote]

ride is in TEXAS 956-rio grande valley


Good price homie I have one just like it but mine dont run and dont have no guts in the car asking $5,000 obo


----------



## davids 67 ss vert (Jan 15, 2010)

yea it is a good deal. be nice if i could take it. good luck with your sale homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

ride is in TEXAS 956-rio grande valley
Good price homie I have one just like it but mine dont run and dont have no guts in the car asking $5,000 obo









[/quote]


Sounds to me like yours is way over priced! Especially when I know how much you really paid for it!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 17 2010, 02:38 AM~16314913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN AZZ 7....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 14 2010, 10:58 PM~16295898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHA NICE 7....


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

TTT for bad ass 67's


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *VERY CLEAN...NICE COLOR TOO* :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR THE 7 RYDERS


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Went for a cruise with The Homies last weekend uffin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 01:30 PM~16326852
> *Went for a cruise with The Homies last weekend uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 12:30 PM~16326852
> *Went for a cruise with The Homies last weekend uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good david...looking foward to see it on chicano day under the bridge


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 05:58 PM~16330292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do they rub Mike?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 18 2010, 05:59 PM~16330299
> *Do they rub Mike?
> *


No have thin spacer in back.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 18 2010, 02:05 PM~16327829
> *looks good david...looking foward to see it on chicano day under the bridge
> *


Orale, I'll see u there Leo!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 05:58 PM~16330292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!
1.did u shorten the rear end? 
2.How much space do u have between the inside of the skirts and the edge of the rim.
3.14 x 7 right?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 06:27 PM~16330672
> *Looks good!
> 1.did u shorten the rear end?
> 2.How much space do u have between the inside of the skirts and the edge of the rim.
> ...


Stock rear, skinny spacer in back, and 14x7 :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 06:27 PM~16330672
> *Looks good!
> 1.did u shorten the rear end?
> 2.How much space do u have between the inside of the skirts and the edge of the rim.
> ...


14x7 tru spokes and 520s premium sportways tires with a .300 thickness spacer.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 06:27 PM~16330672
> *Looks good!
> 1.did u shorten the rear end?
> 2.How much space do u have between the inside of the skirts and the edge of the rim.
> ...


when i go back to my shop i will mesure the space for u bro.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 18 2010, 07:03 PM~16331154
> *Stock rear, skinny spacer in back, and 14x7 :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Frank! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 09:37 PM~16333782
> *when i go back to my shop i will mesure the space for u bro.
> *


Kool, let me know


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16334663
> *Thanks Frank! :biggrin:
> *


  I needed to know to, since I need them adapters :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

ForSale, complete w/NOM v8. Great builder. PM for details.

The engine bay came out real dark in the pic so I highlighted it so you could see theres a engine in there.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 18 2010, 10:29 PM~16334690
> * I needed to know to, since I need them adapters :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: you don't need those adapters :rant:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *waddup dave...the 67 still looking good bro - imma be down in SD at the end of the month, i'll hit you up when i touchdown* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 18 2010, 01:22 PM~16327382
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  *waddup ez...howz it bro - best wishes to you in 2010. one love BIG RASTA *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *1967'S FO LIFE* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin:* i had to bring this one back up - hella tight *:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 19 2010, 03:19 AM~16336350
> * waddup ez...howz it bro - best wishes to you in 2010. one love BIG RASTA
> *


Everything is good....best wishes to you and to all the 67 family as well.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 19 2010, 12:41 AM~16335983
> *:nono: you don't need those adapters :rant:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jan 14 2010, 05:13 PM~16293301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Homie,
Glad that roof worked out for you brother. Your ride looks good. Make sure you post up more pics when you can. Take care . . . :biggrin:


----------



## olskl49 (Dec 18, 2009)

Im new and just found this 67 forum. bought 67 few weeks back and need couple things hood moulding,eye brow and 6 inch trim on corner lh. Ill post pics as progress comes through. thanks for any help in advance I know I will need some


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 19 2010, 07:08 AM~16336889
> *:biggrin:
> *


 * waddup frank...howz the weather in stocktone????? - it's raining cats and dogs here in west sac. be cool bradah :*biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 19 2010, 11:17 AM~16338866
> *What's up Homie,
> Glad that roof worked out for you brother. Your ride looks good. Make sure you post up more pics when you can. Take care . . . :biggrin:
> *


  *wassup cafe...howz da 67 coming????? - one love big rasta*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 19 2010, 12:39 PM~16339538
> * waddup frank...howz the weather in stocktone????? - it's raining cats and dogs here in west sac. be cool bradah :biggrin:
> *


  WEATHER IS THE SAME HERE BRO, STAY DRY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

anyone lookin for a 67 impala located in san jose

factory A.C car with tilt steering solid car to rebuild $3500 obo


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 19 2010, 02:17 AM~16336348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kool, I'll be here! :biggrin:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by olskl49_@Jan 19 2010, 01:00 PM~16339223
> *Im new and just found this 67 forum. bought 67 few weeks back and need couple things hood moulding,eye brow and 6 inch trim on corner lh. Ill post pics as progress comes through. thanks for any help in advance I know I will need some
> *


CLASSIC INDUSTRIES HAS ALL THAT


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 19 2010, 01:55 PM~16339679
> *anyone lookin for a 67 impala located in san jose
> 
> factory A.C car with tilt steering solid car to rebuild $3500 obo
> ...


GOOD PROJECT STRAIGHT BODY IS THAT MOTOR RUNNING?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 19 2010, 11:55 AM~16339679
> *anyone lookin for a 67 impala located in san jose
> 
> factory A.C car with tilt steering solid car to rebuild $3500 obo
> ...


saw this on craigslist... wish i had the space for it


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 19 2010, 11:40 AM~16339549
> * wassup cafe...howz da 67 coming????? - one love big rasta
> *


Whats happening brother?  
Steady getting all the different factory options together. Hoping to start driving in another month or two. Won't be pretty, but I love driving my car. Even with all the multi-color primer spots. Gotta watch out fot the cops though. My car looks like I'm about to bust a drive by on someone. . .


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 19 2010, 03:25 AM~16336358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 19 2010, 01:25 AM~16336358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that? corona cream?


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

HAVE THIS FOR SALE... NEED IT GONE ASAP..



>


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 19 2010, 06:06 PM~16343384
> *Whats happening brother?
> Steady getting all the different factory options together. Hoping to start driving in another month or two. Won't be pretty, but I love driving my car. Even with all the multi-color primer spots. Gotta watch out fot the cops though. My car looks like I'm about to bust a drive by on someone. . .
> *


  *cool bro - be safe out there...lot of cops that are haters - they are just jealous, bekuz we have what they want - old school chevy*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Jan 20 2010, 01:07 AM~16348766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *MALO UCE....NICE COLOR - IS THAT THE MARINA BLUE?????* :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 21 2010, 08:14 AM~16351825
> *:biggrin: MALO UCE....NICE COLOR - IS THAT THE MARINA BLUE????? :biggrin:
> *


talofa :biggrin: 
think its oriental blue HOK
pops in the sun i like it :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Jan 20 2010, 04:26 PM~16352913
> *talofa :biggrin:
> think its oriental blue HOK
> pops in the sun i like it :biggrin:
> *


Nice ride homie


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 21 2010, 01:26 PM~16355045
> *Nice ride homie
> *


awesome ride
like a dream come true
bought from a good cat too


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 19 2010, 02:25 AM~16336358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice !


----------



## davids 67 ss vert (Jan 15, 2010)

for sale or trade in texas/ rio grande valley/ call david 956-907-9948

















































does run clean title
thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 20 2010, 11:13 AM~16351808
> * cool bro - be safe out there...lot of cops that are haters - they are just jealous, bekuz we have what they want - old school chevy
> *


Love them old school chevy's brother, but to be fair. . . my ride does look kinda' sketchy. If I saw my car rolling down the street I might step behind a tree until it went by, know what I'm saying? :wow:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 20 2010, 04:26 PM~16355045
> *Nice ride homie
> *



What's happening homie?
You pick out your next project yet? 
What happened with that truck you had?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 20 2010, 06:52 PM~16356179
> *Love them old school chevy's brother, but to be fair. . . my ride does look kinda' sketchy. If I saw my car rolling down the street I might step behind a tree until it went by, know what I'm saying? :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: *I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE...IN DUE TIME CAFE* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 20 2010, 05:26 PM~16355045
> *Nice ride homie
> *


 :biggrin: *JUICED...WAS THAT YOUR OLD ONE????* :biggrin:


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 09:32 PM~16333696
> *14x7 tru spokes and 520s premium sportways tires with a .300 thickness spacer.
> *


  
Where did you put the spacer?
What does the .300 spacer look like?
Is the 5.20 tire necessary to fit behind the skirts or wil any other tire do aswell?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Jan 21 2010, 04:47 AM~16361300
> *
> Where did you put the spacer?
> What does the .300 spacer look like?
> ...


the spacer ataches to the rim its a thin piece of round aluminum that comes with true spokes .300 is thier thiness size dont know if other tires work.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 21 2010, 04:44 AM~16361138
> *:biggrin: JUICED...WAS THAT YOUR OLD ONE???? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir....I doubt Ill be passing it on the street anytime soon. Its about 22 days away by boat :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 21 2010, 01:57 PM~16365814
> *Yes sir....I doubt Ill be passing it on the street anytime soon. Its about 22 days away by boat :biggrin:
> *


Supp Scott! What do you have your eyes on for your next ride or did you get something already?

--Turri.


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

> HAVE THIS FOR SALE... NEED IT GONE ASAP..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2010, 06:42 AM~16361488
> *the spacer ataches to the rim its a thin piece of round aluminum that comes with true spokes .300 is thier thiness size dont know if other tires work.
> *


Cool!
So what you are saying is: You càn run 14x7" truespokes behind skirts without shorten the rearend..... :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Stephano_@Jan 22 2010, 06:33 AM~16373700
> *Cool!
> So what you are saying is: You càn run 14x7" truespokes behind skirts without shorten the rearend..... :biggrin:
> *


Each wheel manufacturer has different back spacing. I ran 14X7 Tru's on my '63 Impala with a stock rear end and skirts...never had a problem. I've got some TruSpokes and Tru Rays for sale if you are interested. :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 22 2010, 08:22 AM~16374373
> *Each wheel manufacturer has different back spacing. I ran 14X7 Tru's on my '63 Impala with a stock rear end and skirts...never had a problem. I've got some TruSpokes and Tru Rays for sale if you are interested. :biggrin:
> *


Man I was gonna hit you up on those Rays but I came up on some 13x7 Mcleans :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 22 2010, 02:30 PM~16376933
> *Man I was gonna hit you up on those Rays but I came up on some 13x7 Mcleans :biggrin:
> *


Frank, you know the rules...post up some pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 22 2010, 02:40 PM~16377560
> *Frank, you know the rules...post up some pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


Since this the 67 fest I cant post them until there on the car  and besides I may not want some people to know it happened!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 21 2010, 11:23 PM~16370458
> *Supp Scott!  What do you have your eyes on for your next ride or did you get something already?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Whats going on bro? Not sure yet, dont want to rush it :biggrin: Dont really have time to get into another project right now


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 22 2010, 02:58 PM~16377736
> *Since this the 67 fest I cant post them until there on the car   and besides I may not want some people to know it happened!
> *


im calling bluff :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 22 2010, 07:20 PM~16380029
> *im calling bluff :biggrin:
> *


X2, pics or didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Jan 22 2010, 07:20 PM~16380029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on now Dave :nono: you know me better than that. Besides I was to busy playing w/ this :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 22 2010, 11:56 PM~16382400
> *Like I did on your headlights :biggrin:
> Come on now Dave :nono: you know me better than that. Besides I was to busy playing w/ this :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 22 2010, 10:56 PM~16382400
> *Like I did on your headlights :biggrin:
> Come on now Dave :nono: you know me better than that. Besides I was to busy playing w/ this :biggrin:
> 
> ...


BUT I CAME THRU :biggrin: ..PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :drama:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 23 2010, 12:25 PM~16386286
> *
> *


WHATS UP RAUL....WHEN WE GONNA START ASSEMBLING THE 67 ?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 23 2010, 01:21 PM~16386264
> *BUT I CAME THRU :biggrin: ..PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :drama:
> *


OK YOU GOT ME. TECHNICALLY THERE BOUGHT AND PAID FOR  I JUST NEED TO GO AND PICK THEM UP. SO I HAVE THEM BUT I DONT HAVE THEM  YET :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

HEY FRANK seven going to mike cajios to get juiced;


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 07:14 PM~16388777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolandos67_@Jan 21 2010, 10:46 PM~16371733
> *do you still got this
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 07:14 PM~16388775
> *HEY FRANK seven going to mike cajios to get juiced;
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> thats how u do it rain or shine get the job done dont bullshit around or b a faker top down ride n threw the town


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 07:14 PM~16388775
> *HEY FRANK seven going to mike cajios to get juiced;
> 
> 
> ...


* :biggrin: He's the man in town!! I wouldn't take my ride anywhere else :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2010, 10:18 PM~16390447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I heard you were taking it over there. Is he gonna put the new undies on it to??  If not you know where to send em :yes: :yes:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THE HOMIE ANTNE'S 67


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

did up the rides for a wedding saturday......


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 24 2010, 03:36 PM~16395872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 23 2010, 12:35 PM~16386353
> *WHATS UP RAUL....WHEN WE GONNA START ASSEMBLING THE 67 ?
> *


WASSUP RICH......ITS DONE GETTING PAINTED......JUST GOTTA PICK HER UP LATER TODAY.....JUST BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH MY REGAL.....IMA HIT U UP LATER IN DA WEEK......


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 25 2010, 03:24 AM~16402213
> *WASSUP RICH......ITS DONE GETTING PAINTED......JUST GOTTA PICK HER UP LATER TODAY.....JUST BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH MY REGAL.....IMA HIT U UP LATER IN DA WEEK......
> *


 :biggrin: *waddup chewie...can't wait for the 67 to bust out!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 03:53 PM~6165679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 23 2010, 01:35 PM~16386353
> *WHATS UP RAUL....WHEN WE GONNA START ASSEMBLING THE 67 ?
> *


 :biggrin: *WADDUP RICH..HOWZ MY TWIN DOING????HAHAHAHAHA - ONE LOVE CHEEZE - BIG RASTA* :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:wow: TTT 4 the 67's :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

[.JPG[/IMG]








http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/my 67ss 003IMG]



























here my 67 ss just finish painting it :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jan 26 2010, 01:36 PM~16416980
> *[.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jan 26 2010, 11:36 AM~16416980
> *[.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jan 26 2010, 01:36 PM~16416980
> *[.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


  DATS CLEAN WHAT S THAT COLOR CALLED ?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jan 26 2010, 12:36 PM~16416980
> *[.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks clean..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

I got a set of vent window motors $150.00 both fits 65-68. get at me 310-208-9837 MIKE JONES local pick up only carson,ca


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

hey ez i installed the ashtray that lights up...thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

What's up fellas. Question, does anybody have an extra set of corner parking light brackets? I only need the corner metal piece that holds the parking light in place, it sits behind the housing and I believe you put a bolt through those corner parking lights. Let me know if anybody has an extra set, otherwise I'll be hitting up Ebay later.

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

baby's got new shoes............


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 07:57 PM~16421259
> *
> 
> baby's got new shoes............
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 07:57 PM~16421259
> *
> 
> baby's got new shoes............
> ...


HEY MAN WHERE DID U GET THOSE PLASTIC PIECES ON THE SIDE OF YOUR SEAT THAT COVERS YOUR SEATBELT RETRACTORS AND DID U PAINT THEM TO MATCH YOUR INTERIOR OR BUY LIKE THAT?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Jan 26 2010, 07:32 PM~16421832
> *HEY MAN WHERE DID U GET THOSE PLASTIC PIECES  ON THE SIDE OF YOUR SEAT THAT COVERS YOUR SEATBELT RETRACTORS AND DID U PAINT THEM TO MATCH YOUR INTERIOR OR BUY LIKE THAT?
> *


in the car when i bought it....appear to be og...at least orig. to the seatbelts...they're painted/dyed... :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 07:39 PM~16421953
> *in the car when i bought it....appear to be og...at least orig. to the seatbelts...they're painted/dyed... :biggrin:
> *


mine look alot like these bro...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=33725


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 06:57 PM~16421259
> *
> 
> baby's got new shoes............
> ...


LOOKS GOOD JEFF


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

whats up frank!!!! ???? u still thinkin phoenix in march?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 06:57 PM~16421259
> *
> 
> baby's got new shoes............
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

hey frank heres how mike did my trunk


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2010, 09:21 PM~16423532
> *hey frank heres how mike did my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ITS COMING OUT CLEAN MIKE  EVAN THOUGH YOU USED MY UPPERS AND LOWERS


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 08:40 PM~16422944
> *whats up frank!!!! ???? u still thinkin phoenix in march?
> *


GOT TO SEE WHAT THE FUNDS ARE LIKE! I'M TRYING TO GET TO NEW MEXICO IN MAY FOR A CLUB SHOW


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2010, 09:21 PM~16423532
> *hey frank heres how mike did my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE!!!!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 26 2010, 09:26 PM~16423614
> *GOT TO SEE WHAT THE FUNDS ARE LIKE! I'M TRYING TO GET TO NEW MEXICO IN MAY FOR A CLUB SHOW
> *


we all hope you can make it...keep hustlin'!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 09:43 PM~16423844
> *we all hope you can make it...keep hustlin'!!!
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 06:57 PM~16421259
> *
> 
> baby's got new shoes............
> ...


  JB...*DO YOU HAVE THE MOLDINGS FOR THE 67 OR DID YOU GET IT LIKE THAT *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 26 2010, 04:31 PM~16419389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *YOUR RADIO IS TIGHT DEBO - FM AND AM...BIG BALLER!!!.MINE JUST HAS AM RADIO* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: *TO THE TOP FOR THE 67'S* :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 27 2010, 02:57 PM~16421259
> *
> 
> baby's got new shoes............
> ...


thats mean uce loving that colour :thumbsup:
is that a factory colour for a 67?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 26 2010, 05:31 PM~16419389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool.  Glad it worked out. :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 26 2010, 04:31 PM~16419389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F-ing D-Bo when are u not wrking on the 7.anyways looks good :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

look good all u guys been busy wrking on ur 7s.Dam i better catch up :0


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 08:39 PM~16421953
> *in the car when i bought it....appear to be og...at least orig. to the seatbelts...they're painted/dyed... :biggrin:
> *


  NOW I KNOW WHERE TO GET EM


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greendala+Jan 26 2010, 07:25 PM~16421688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks everybody!!!!

rasta ...i have no moldings...car was painted when i got it

baduso..no factory color that i can find yet but i'm lookin for it...havin a tough time to find exact chip...car was already painted (in vegas as far as i know) when i picked it up...
forum kicked off a pic on my orig. post...  don't know why :dunno:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> F-ing D-Bo when are u not wrking on the 7.anyways looks good :biggrin:
> :biggrin: its at the shop rt now gonna redo a few things :x:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 27 2010, 08:32 AM~16427293
> *Very cool.    Glad it worked out. :thumbsup:
> *


thanx im going to do sum things under the hood & install the CC.. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 27 2010, 07:32 AM~16427293
> *Very cool.    Glad it worked out. :thumbsup:
> *


Yo EZ,
Was that an option for the 67's or did you pull that from another GM car? :happysad: 

Carlos


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> > F-ing D-Bo when are u not wrking on the 7.anyways looks good :biggrin:
> > :biggrin: its at the shop rt now gonna redo a few things :x:
> 
> 
> These headders will fit in with no problem. I thought you had to get shorty headders


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 28 2010, 07:16 PM~16444898
> *These headders will fit in with no problem. I thought you had to get shorty headders
> *


yup..i have full length rt now..im gonna run mid length so my car can lay without headers hitting..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 28 2010, 03:52 PM~16442849
> *Yo EZ,
> Was that an option for the 67's or did you pull that from another GM car? :happysad:
> 
> ...


option....ez had every option for a 67 :biggrin: il post up sum pics of the telescopic tilt i installed... :wow:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

wut up 1961rag :wave:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

WUT UP D JUSS CHILLN


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 28 2010, 11:28 PM~16447226
> *option....ez had every option for a 67 :biggrin: il post up sum pics of the telescopic tilt i installed... :wow:
> *


  Can't wait to see the pics. Just got a couple of things left...multiplex and a partial level air unit and some custom bumper guards. :biggrin: It's good to see that the options I had are being put to good use. :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning everyone,
EZ-my question was about the ashtry light. Was that an option for the 67 Impalas or did you get it from another GM car? If so, what year and make? That's a really cool option brother. :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: here ya go


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 29 2010, 10:04 AM~16450694
> *Good morning everyone,
> EZ-my question was about the ashtry light. Was that an option for the 67 Impalas or did you get it from another GM car? If so, what year and make? That's a really cool option brother. :0
> *


option for 67.....plugs right in to dash harnes


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 29 2010, 12:32 PM~16451488
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: here ya go
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> HAVE THIS FOR SALE... NEED IT GONE ASAP..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 30 2010, 08:51 PM~16463923
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FIXED..


YES IT IS... :biggrin: IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE, I TAKE IT U MADE IT BACK SAFE? THANKS AGAIN..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jan 30 2010, 09:03 PM~16464024
> *FIXED..
> YES IT IS... :biggrin:  IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU HOMIE, I TAKE IT U MADE IT BACK SAFE?  THANKS AGAIN..
> *


yea got home at 6:30..nice meeting u & ur homie u guys cool people...thanks for hooking me up  ..summer is coming up maybe we can hook up at da river...


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 30 2010, 09:42 PM~16464362
> *yea got home at 6:30..nice meeting u & ur homie u guys cool people...thanks for hooking me up  ..summer is coming up maybe we can hook up at da river...
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Had to give my regal a rest for a min....and get my new toy going...heres pics of my 67 painted.....will be swapping to new rims and putting on skirts and all rechromed trim on my free time.....next stop=interior and stripin/leafin..... :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 31 2010, 04:09 AM~16466278
> *Had to give my regal a rest for a min....and get my new toy going...heres pics of my 67 painted.....will be swapping to new rims and putting on skirts and all rechromed trim on my free time.....next stop=interior and stripin/leafin..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Chewie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 31 2010, 03:09 AM~16466278
> *Had to give my regal a rest for a min....and get my new toy going...heres pics of my 67 painted.....will be swapping to new rims and putting on skirts and all rechromed trim on my free time.....next stop=interior and stripin/leafin..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 31 2010, 03:09 AM~16466278
> *Had to give my regal a rest for a min....and get my new toy going...heres pics of my 67 painted.....will be swapping to new rims and putting on skirts and all rechromed trim on my free time.....next stop=interior and stripin/leafin..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color homie digging that blue wht is it off of :cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 31 2010, 08:35 AM~16466834
> *Looking good Chewie
> *


x67 :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jan 30 2010, 11:23 PM~16465221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 29 2010, 11:32 AM~16451488
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: here ya go
> *


 :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

shout out to all my 67 riders, mines will be getting TLC it needs in just a few months


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 29 2010, 11:32 AM~16451488
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: here ya go
> *


WTF, Y'S IT MOVIN??


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 31 2010, 07:35 AM~16466834
> *Looking good Chewie
> *



wassup EZ.....thanks 4 da props...... :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 31 2010, 07:51 AM~16466932
> *looks good homie
> *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 31 2010, 09:22 AM~16467497
> *Nice color homie digging that blue wht is it off of :cheesy:
> *



 custom mix of sonic blue....and green hues....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 31 2010, 09:35 AM~16467581
> *x67 :biggrin:
> *


x1967....... :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jan 31 2010, 12:33 PM~16468450
> *WTF, Y'S IT MOVIN??
> *


its a telescopic tilt column...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 31 2010, 02:59 PM~16469450
> *its a telescopic tilt column...
> *


AHH, COOL


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone hv a set of skirts 4 sale?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Anyone know where to get some good floor-pan and trunk pan replacements??


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

garage looking good this year :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

cant wait to put these metal bumper guard inserts on da 67..... :biggrin: more pics coming soon....much luv to all 67 riders here........


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 1 2010, 02:55 AM~16475202
> *cant wait to put these metal bumper guard inserts on da 67..... :biggrin:  more pics coming soon....much luv to all 67 riders here........
> 
> 
> ...


Naice. What do those inserts run? Who's making those nowadays?

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 1 2010, 11:30 AM~16477668
> *Naice.  What do those inserts run?  Who's making those nowadays?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



got em from a homie from lifestyle c.c.......owner of gold digger.....250....


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 1 2010, 01:28 PM~16478565
> *got em from a homie from lifestyle c.c.......owner of gold digger.....250....
> *


Naice. Question for the '67 riders; anybody have a template for mounting/ drilling the passenger side mirror? I thought I read somewhere there was a template for that. Let me know if somebody can hook it up with that template.

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 31 2010, 08:47 PM~16472265
> *anyone hv a set of skirts 4 sale?
> *


I got 1 set left and those are mine :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey frank this is what the hood like that came with my car not sure if i should use it







t?what u think?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 31 2010, 08:47 PM~16472265
> *anyone hv a set of skirts 4 sale?i have a set.
> *


i have a set i sell u.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 1 2010, 02:28 PM~16478565
> *got em from a homie from lifestyle c.c.......owner of gold digger.....250....
> *


Is that 250 for front and back?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16483529
> *Hey frank this is what the hood like that came with my car not sure if i should use it
> 
> 
> ...


its worth sum cash if its an og 427 hood..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 09:31 PM~16483575
> *i have a set i sell u.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16483529
> *Hey frank this is what the hood like that came with my car not sure if i should use it
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt use it for your ride but I think I told you when I went to the shop to hold on to it! Thats worth _Mucho Dinero_ if you ever wanted to get rid of it the Gueros will give big $$ for it :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Pic from yesterdays BBQ in Sacramento


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:23 PM~16484512
> *I wouldnt use it for your ride but I think I told you when I went to the shop to hold on to it! Thats worth Mucho Dinero if you ever wanted to get rid of it the Gueros will give big $$ for it :biggrin:
> *


Yea i was thinking the same thing they look out of place on a lo lo.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 10:28 PM~16484572
> *Yea i was thinking the same thing they look out of place on a lo lo.
> *


But still $$$in the bank if you decide to sell it :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:27 PM~16484561
> *Pic from yesterdays BBQ in Sacramento
> 
> 
> ...


 who did u roll up thier with?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 10:29 PM~16484593
> *who did u roll up thier with?
> *


My Modesto Chapter and Antdogg


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:27 PM~16484561
> *Pic from yesterdays BBQ in Sacramento
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the bbq? :dunno: dont see any food :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 1 2010, 10:30 PM~16484610
> *wheres the bbq? :dunno: dont see any food :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I got those pics too


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:30 PM~16484605
> *My Modesto Chapter and Antdogg
> *


I herd thier was a good turn out but they stop letting rides in after 12:30


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 10:31 PM~16484625
> *I herd thier was a good turn out but they stop letting rides in after 12:30
> *


Yeah I knew that was going to happen. The cops were cool it was the Rangers that were tripping and that was before it got really packed in there


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:31 PM~16484615
> *I got those pics too
> *


u know the rules.......PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STILL WAITING FOR RIM PICTURES. :drama:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16483656
> *Is that 250 for front and back?
> *


yep, 250 front and back. i got a set with bumper guards I'll trade u for that hood. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 1 2010, 10:37 PM~16484696
> *u know the rules.......PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STILL WAITING FOR RIM PICTURES. :drama:
> *


X2 where da pics!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:27 PM~16484561
> *Pic from yesterdays BBQ in Sacramento
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: ...lookin good frank!!!


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

few pics wish i woulda took more  


























thats all :happysad:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 11:27 PM~16484561
> *Pic from yesterdays BBQ in Sacramento
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN YOUR CAR OUT THERE CLEAN BRO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:55 AM~16475202
> *cant wait to put these metal bumper guard inserts on da 67..... :biggrin:  more pics coming soon....much luv to all 67 riders here........
> 
> 
> ...


lookin to buy a set of these ....for front guards only.........anyone got any info.?...


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:27 PM~16484561
> *Pic from yesterdays BBQ in Sacramento
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16483529
> *Hey frank this is what the hood like that came with my car not sure if i should use it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 how much ?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 08:35 PM~16483656
> *Is that 250 for front and back?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Feb 1 2010, 11:34 PM~16485337
> *:0 how much ?
> *


Not sure how much body work done and cowl already rechromed


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Feb 1 2010, 11:07 PM~16485057
> *SEEN YOUR CAR OUT THERE CLEAN BRO.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 1 2010, 10:37 PM~16484696
> *u know the rules.......PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STILL WAITING FOR RIM PICTURES. :drama:
> *


The rims turned out to be a bust :angry: They were the newer Mcleans not the oG ones that I thought they were. Not to woory though theres another set in the waiting in the wings :biggrin: Heres your pinche BBQ pics


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 1 2010, 10:23 PM~16485228
> *lookin to buy a set of these ....for front guards only.........anyone got any info.?...
> *


Yo JB,
Give Tim a call. He makes these inserts (562) 716-1176. I think they're $75 each.

P.S. Since you're going with the billets, are you interested in selling your rubber guards? Mine are shot and I need some replacements. PM me with your price if you are. 

*If anyone has some for sale let me know. Thanks*
Carlos (310) 948-8247


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 2 2010, 08:24 AM~16487194
> *Yo JB,
> Give Tim a call. He makes these inserts (562) 716-1176. I think they're $75 each.
> 
> ...


carlos...thanks for the number!! my rubber inserts are rough...you wouldn't want them....thanks again! JB


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Please call Tim directly about his prices on the billet inserts. 
It's been awhile since I talked to him and I'd hate to misquote his prices. :uh:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 2 2010, 08:12 AM~16487138
> *The rims turned out to be a bust :angry: They were the newer Mcleans not the oG ones that I thought they were. Not to woory though theres another set in the waiting in the wings :biggrin: Heres your pinche BBQ pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 06:57 AM~16486786
> *Not sure how much body work done and cowl already rechromed
> *


dont forget to send me the pics


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 31 2010, 08:05 PM~16472510
> *Anyone know where to get some good floor-pan and trunk pan replacements??
> *



I got some out of a 67 Caprice. I beleieve this will work too.

Hit me up. . .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 29 2010, 10:33 AM~16451510
> *option for 67.....plugs right in to dash harnes
> *



Thanks Debo. Has anyone heard of a fiber optic light that lights up the key ignition area in the 7's? I bought one off ebay but am unsure how it works or plugs in. 

There is a lightbulb attached to a wire about 8-10 inches long with a ring on the other end about the size of a silver dollar. I was told this attaches directly to the dash as well for power.

I'm wondering if this is for the ashtray instead? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks everyone. . .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 2 2010, 12:22 PM~16489008
> *Thanks Debo. Has anyone heard of a fiber optic light that lights up the key ignition area in the 7's? I bought one off ebay but am unsure how it works or plugs in.
> 
> There is a lightbulb attached to a wire about 8-10 inches long with a ring on the other end about the size of a silver dollar. I was told this attaches directly to the dash as well for power.
> ...


yes there is. hit up ez he told me about that option..


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 06:57 AM~16486786
> *Not sure how much body work done and cowl already rechromed
> *


ANY NEW PICS ??


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 2 2010, 08:12 AM~16487138
> *The rims turned out to be a bust :angry: They were the newer Mcleans not the oG ones that I thought they were. Not to woory though theres another set in the waiting in the wings :biggrin: Heres your pinche BBQ pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: wow...that looks good frank. i was supposed to go, but got caught up couldn't make it. looks like you guys had fun :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 2 2010, 01:43 PM~16489701
> *:biggrin: wow...that looks good frank. i was supposed to go, but got caught up couldn't make it. looks like you guys had fun :biggrin:
> *


I was wondering where you were


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

What's up fellas. I managed to get a hold of the template for the passenger side mirror. If anybody needs it shoot me a PM w/ your e-mail address; I'll send you a scanned PDF of it.

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Feb 2 2010, 12:52 PM~16489304
> *ANY NEW PICS ??
> *


Ive been busy moving shop location i will take some pics when i get a chance.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 2 2010, 08:24 AM~16487194
> *Yo JB,
> Give Tim a call. He makes these inserts (562) 716-1176. I think they're $75 each.
> 
> ...


So would that be 150 front and back if so thats a killer price.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it was 75 per guard, but it's been awhile and I don't want to mess around and misquote homies prices. My best advice is to call him directly to make sure. I don't think it was that low or I probably would've jumped on those right then. . .


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 07:14 PM~16493179
> *Ive been busy moving shop location i will take some pics when i get a chance.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs+Feb 2 2010, 01:22 PM~16489008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carlos,
the bulb connects to the back of your instrument cluster and the ring goes over the switch. The ring is about the size of a quarter, not a silver dollar. I've got one and will shoot you a pic later today. It is an option that lights up the keyhole in your ignition, allows you to see the keyhole at night.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 3 2010, 07:53 AM~16498283
> *Carlos,
> the bulb connects to the back of your instrument cluster and the ring goes over the switch. The ring is about the size of a quarter, not a silver dollar. I've got one and will shoot you a pic later today. It is an option that lights up the keyhole in your ignition, allows you to see the keyhole at night.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks for the info EZ :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 3 2010, 09:41 AM~16498689
> *:biggrin: Thanks for the info EZ :biggrin:
> *


TOLD YOU EZ WOULD KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 3 2010, 10:00 AM~16498892
> *TOLD YOU EZ WOULD KNOW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *EZ is the 1967 guru* :roflmao:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 3 2010, 08:53 AM~16498283
> *Carlos,
> the bulb connects to the back of your instrument cluster and the ring goes over the switch. The ring is about the size of a quarter, not a silver dollar. I've got one and will shoot you a pic later today. It is an option that lights up the keyhole in your ignition, allows you to see the keyhole at night.
> *


 :biggrin: that'll be tight to see at night :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

* TAKE THIS MUTHA TO THE TOP*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 3 2010, 07:53 AM~16498283
> *Carlos,
> the bulb connects to the back of your instrument cluster and the ring goes over the switch. The ring is about the size of a quarter, not a silver dollar. I've got one and will shoot you a pic later today. It is an option that lights up the keyhole in your ignition, allows you to see the keyhole at night.
> *



Once again,

EZ does it. . .


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 3 2010, 11:46 AM~16499293
> *:biggrin: EZ is the 1967 guru :roflmao:
> *


Just trying to do my part to help out brother


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

WASSUP 67 RYDERS :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I found a couple more of my ride from this weekends Picnic in Sacramento :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a question? I need to know if this is the correct air cleaner for a 283 2 bbl 67! I have 2 different style of air cleaners and need to know which is correct so I can have it plated. This is not my engine in the pic but from a pic of a 67 for sale that I found w/ a 283. Let me know and post up pics if you got em.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 3 2010, 09:49 AM~16499310
> * TAKE THIS MUTHA TO THE TOP
> *


Yeah what he said


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 3 2010, 06:45 PM~16504493
> *I found a couple more of my ride from this weekends Picnic in Sacramento :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Some nice pics Frank


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 3 2010, 07:48 PM~16504543
> *I have a question? I need to know if this is the correct air cleaner for a 283 2 bbl 67! I have 2 different style of air cleaners and need to know which is correct so I can have it plated. This is not my engine in the pic but from a pic of a 67 for sale that I found w/ a 283. Let me know and post up pics if you got em.
> 
> 
> *


What's up Frank, I think you can see my air cleaner in this pic. Correct 283 2 bbl.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 3 2010, 07:48 PM~16504543
> *I have a question? I need to know if this is the correct air cleaner for a 283 2 bbl 67! I have 2 different style of air cleaners and need to know which is correct so I can have it plated. This is not my engine in the pic but from a pic of a 67 for sale that I found w/ a 283. Let me know and post up pics if you got em.
> 
> 
> *


that one looks like a 4 barrel air cleaner.2 barrel is alot smaller..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 4 2010, 07:18 AM~16508997
> *What's up Frank, I think you can see my air cleaner in this pic. Correct 283 2 bbl.
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 4 2010, 07:18 AM~16508997
> *What's up Frank, I think you can see my air cleaner in this pic. Correct 283 2 bbl.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *DAMN DAVE....I NEVER SEEN THIS PIC BEFORE!!! - WAY TO COOL* :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wht u doing D-Bo n whts ur licenceplates :0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 4 2010, 01:25 PM~16512518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm jealous!! How many '67's you plan on getting now? :wow:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 3 2010, 09:48 AM~16499303
> *:biggrin: that'll be tight to see at night :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: Hell yeah. . . :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Feb 4 2010, 02:53 PM~16512789
> *Wht u doing D-Bo n whts ur licenceplates :0  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 4 2010, 03:03 PM~16512885
> *I'm jealous!!  How many '67's you plan on getting now?  :wow:
> *


as many as i can get my hands on.. :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 3 2010, 07:45 PM~16504493
> *I found a couple more of my ride from this weekends Picnic in Sacramento :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: super clean frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 4 2010, 03:51 PM~16513345
> *:thumbsup: super clean frank! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, but yours is faster :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 4 2010, 07:18 AM~16508997
> *What's up Frank, I think you can see my air cleaner in this pic. Correct 283 2 bbl.
> 
> 
> ...


I have one like that but it has a hole on the snout for the heat riser to sit in. Does yours have this also Dave??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 4 2010, 07:11 PM~16515252
> *I have one like that but it has a hole on the snout for the heat riser to sit in. Does yours have this also Dave??
> *



















im not dave but here are pics from my 283... :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

ya Dave . u can start ur own car club (D-Bo's 67) :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 4 2010, 07:09 PM~16515229
> *Thanks, but yours is faster :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 4 2010, 10:45 AM~16510625
> *:biggrin: DAMN DAVE....I NEVER SEEN THIS PIC BEFORE!!! - WAY TO COOL :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 4 2010, 07:11 PM~16515252
> *I have one like that but it has a hole on the snout for the heat riser to sit in. Does yours have this also Dave??
> *


No hole in the snout, looks just like the one Debo posted.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Feb 4 2010, 07:21 PM~16515348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one I have is similar but it has the hole for the heat riser. My wagon had the same one and was all original w/ the smog tubes for the manifolds and the smog pump. Its like this one in the pic. I got this off of ebay from a 67 for sale, but this is the air cleaner I have and want to use.


This is like the one thats on my car now, which would you have chromed and use??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

MyOldRide Account | Store | Support | Site Map 







Library Home > Chevrolet > Chevrolet Impala > 1967 Chevrolet Impala 



The 1967 Impala Convertible 

1967 Chevrolet Impala
The Impala was redesigned and had a "coke bottle" shape that similar to the 1963 Buick Riviera. Safety features were added that included a fully collapsible energy absorbing steering wheel column, side marker lights, and shoulder belts for hardtops, sedans, and wagons. The Impala was distinguished by bright lower body-side moldings, roof drip cap and reveal moldings on hardtops, bright side window accents on station wagons and sedans, deck lid center panel accents, and black accented taillight surrounds. Impala interiors were cloth, cloth and vinyl, or just all vinyl combinations. They came with full wheel covers as well.



1967 Chevrolet Impala Specifications
Model Number Body/Style Number Body Type & Seating Factory Price Shipping Weight Total Production 
Impala Series 63 - Six-Cyl 
63 69 4 dr Sedan - 6P $2,723 3,425 lbs 18,800 Total
11,400 Station Wagons 
63 39 4 dr Hardtop - 6P $2,793 3,540 lbs 
63 37 2 dr Hardtop- 6P $2,740 3,475 lbs 
63 67 2 dr Convertible - 6P $2,991 3,515 lbs 
63 45 4 dr Station Wagon - 6P $3,129 3,860 lbs 
63 35 4 dr Station Wagon - 9P $3,016 3,805 lbs 
Impala Series 64 - V-8 
64 69 4 dr Sedan - 6P $2,829 3,575 lbs 556,800 Total
140,700 Station Wagons 
64 39 2 dr Hardtop - 6P $2,899 3,650 lbs 
64 37 4 dr Hardtop- 6P $2,845 3,590 lbs 
64 67 2 dr Convertible - 6P $3,097 3,625 lbs 
64 45 4 dr Station Wagon - 6P $3,234 3,980 lbs 
64 35 4 dr Station Wagon - 9P $3,122 3,920 lbs 
Impala Super Sport Series 67 - Six-Cyl 
67 37 2 dr Hardtop - 6P $2,898 3,500 lbs 400 Total 
67 67 2 dr Convertible - 6P $3,149 3,535 lbs 
Impala Super Sport Series 68 - V-8 
68 37 2 dr Hardtop - 6P $3,003 3,615 lbs 73,600 Total 
68 67 2 dr Convertible - 6P $3,253 3,650 lbs 

Model Series Identification
Impala Six-Cyl - 16300 Impala SS Six-Cyl - 16700 
Impala V-8 - 16400 Impala SS V-8 - 16800 

Chassis Data
Model Wheelbase Overall Length Width Front Tread Rear Tread Tires 
Chevrolet 119 in 213.2 in 80 in 62.5 in 62.4 in 8.25 x 14/6.70 x15 (SS) 
Chevrolet Convertible 119 in 213.2 in 80 in 62.5 in 62.4 in 8.25 x 14 
Chevrolet Station Wagon 119 in 212.4 in 80 in 63.5 in 63.4 in 8.55 x14 


VIN Numbers 
Serial Numbers were stamped on a plate on the left front door hinge pillar (center pillar on Corvair). The Fisher Body number plate on the right-hand side of the cowl gives additional information such as the body style number, the production sequence number, the trim (upholstery) number code and the paint number code. 

First Symbol - Manufacturer 
1 = Chevrolet 

Second & Third Symbol - Series 
01 = Corvair 500 six-cylinder 33 = Chevelle 300 Deluxe/Std. El Camino six-cylinder 
05 = Corvair Monza six-cylinder 34 = Chevelle 300 Deluxe/Std. El Camino V-8 
07 = Corvair Corsa six-cylinder 35 = Chevelle Malibu/Custom El Camino six-cylinder 
11 = Chevy II 100 four-cylinder 36 = Chevelle Malibu/Custom El Camino V-8 
R12 = Corvir Forward Control six-cylinder 37 = Chevelle Concours six-cylinder 
13 = Chevy II 100 six-cylinder 38 = Chevelle Concours/Super Sport V-8 
14 = Chevy II 100 V-8 53 = Biscayne six-cylinder 
15 = Chevy II Nova exc. Super Sport six-cylinder 54 = Biscayne V-8 
16 = Chevy II Nova exc. Super Sport V-8 55 = Bel Air six cylinder 
17 = Chevy II Nova Super Sport 56 = Bel Air V-8 
18 = Chevy II Nova Super Sport 63 = Impala six-cylinder 
23 = Camaro six-cylinder 64 = Impala V-8 
24 = Camaro V-8 66 = Caprice 
25 = Deluxe Camaro six-cylinder 67 = Impala Super Sport six-cylinder 
26 = Deluxe Camaro V-8 68 = Impala Super Sport V-8 
31 = Chevelle 300 six-cylinder 94 = Corvette 
32 = Chevelle 300 V-8 

Fourth & Fifth Symbol - Body Style 
11 = two-door sedan 39 = four-door hardtop or sport sedan 
15 = two-door station wagon 6p 45 = four-door station wagon 9p 
17 = two-door hardtop 47 = two-door hardtop 
27 = two-door sedan 67 = convertible 
35 = four-door station wagon 6p 69 = four-door sedan 
37 = two-door hardtop or sport coupe 87 = two-door hardtop 

Sixth Symbol - Last Digit Of The Model Year 
7 = 1967 

Seventh Symbol - Assembly Plant 
(A) Atlanta, Georgia (P) Pontiac, Michigan 
(B) Baltimore, Maryland ® Arlington, Texas 
© Southgate, California (S) St. Louis, Missouri 
(D) Doraville, Wisconsin (T) Tarrytown, New York 
(F) Flint, Michigan (U) Lordstown, Ohio 
(G) Framingham, Massachusetts (W) Willow Run, Michigan 
(J) Janesville, Wisconsin (Y) Wilmington, Delaware 
(K) Kansas City, Missouri (Z) Fremont, California 
(L) Los Angeles, California (1) Oshawa, Ontario, Canada 
(N) Norwood, Ohio (2) St. Therese, Quebec, Canada 

Last Six Symbols - Production Sequence 
Started at 100001 




1967 Chevrolet Impala Engine Options
Location Of Engine Code: 6-Cyl. Corvair-- Stamped on top of the block ahead of generator oil filter adapter. 6-Cyl-- Stamped on a pad behind the distributor on right side of block. 8-Cyl-- Stamped on the block in front of the right hand cylinder head.

Letter Code Engine Horsepower Torque Transmission Carburetor 
FA 6-250 155 235 Manual 3-Speed 1 BC 
FE 6-250 155 235 Manual 3-Speed 1 BC 
FF 6-250 155 235 Manual 3-Speed 1 BC 
FK (t) 6-250 155 235 Manual 3-Speed 1 BC 
FL 6-250 155 235 Manual 3-Speed 1 BC 
FM 6-250 155 235 Powerglide 1 BC 
FP (t) 6-250 155 235 Powerglide 1 BC 
FR 6-250 155 235 Powerglide 1 BC 
FV 6-250 155 235 Manual 3-Speed 1 BC 
FY 6-250 155 235 Manual 3-Speed 1 BC 
FZ (t) 6-250 155 235 Manual 3-Speed 1 BC 
GA 8-283 195 285 Manual 3-Speed 2 BC 
GC 8-283 195 285 Manual 4-Speed 2 BC 
GF 8-283 195 285 Powerglide 2 BC 
GK 8-283 195 285 Manual 3-Speed 2 BC 
GO 8-283 195 285 Powerglide 2 BC 
GP 6-250 155 235 Powerglide 1 BC 
GQ 6-250 155 235 Powerglide 1 BC 
GR (t) 6-250 155 235 Powerglide 1 BC 
GS 8-283 195 285 Manual 4-Speed 2 BC 
GT 8-283 195 285 Powerglide 2 BC 
GU 8-283 195 285 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 2 BC 
HA 8-327 275 355 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
HB 8-327 275 355 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
HC 8-327 275 355 Powerglide 4 BC 
HF 8-327 275 355 Powerglide 4 BC 
IA 8-396 325 410 Manual 3 &4-Speed 4 BC 
IB 8-396 325 410 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
IC 8-396 325 410 Powerglide 4 BC 
ID 8-427 425 # 460 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
IE (s) 8-427 385 460 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
IF (s) 8-427 385 460 Turbo Hydra-Matic 4 BC 
IG 8-396 325 410 Powerglide 4 BC 
IH 8-427 385 460 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
II 8-427 385 460 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
IJ 8-427 385 460 Turbo Hydra-Matic 4 BC 
IK 8-427 425 # 460 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
IN 8-396 325 410 Turbo Hydra-Matic 4 BC 
IO 8-427 385 460 Turbo Hydra-Matic 4 BC 
IS (s) 8-427 385 460 Turbo Hydra-Matic 4 BC 
IV 8-396 325 410 Turbo Hydra-Matic 4 BC 
IX (s) 8-427 385 460 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
KE 8-327 275 355 Manual 3 & 4-Speed 4 BC 
KL 8-327 275 355 Turbo Hydra-Matic 4 BC 
KM 8-327 275 355 Turbo Hydra-Matic 4 BC 

Notes: 
:# Special High Performance 
(s) Impala SS 
(t) Taxi 
1967 Chevrolet Impala Options
Description Description 
Power Brakes Speed Warning Indicator 
Power Steering Comfort-Lift Steering Wheel 
Four Season Comfort Air Conditioning Sport-Styled Steering Wheel 
Rear Window Air Deflector on Wagons Stereo Tape System w/ Four Speakers 
Rear Manual Antenna Wheel Covers 
Custom Deluxe Front & Rear Seat Belts Mag-Style Wheel Covers 
Front Shoulder Belts Simulated Wire Wheel Covers 
Load Area Carpets 3-Speed Manual Transmission w/ Floor Shift 
Electric Clock Overdrive 
Rear Window Defroster 4-Speed Manual Transmission (M20) 
Tinted Windows (all glass) Powerglide Transmission 
Tinted Windshield Turbo Hydra-Matic Transmission 
Door Edge Guards 327-cid/275-hp (L30) 
Rear Bumper Guards 396-cid/325-hp (L35) 
Front Bumper Guards 427-cid/385-hp (L36) 
Head Rest Positraction Rear Axle 
Heater & Defroster Delete AM/FM Stereo Radio w/ Front Antenna 
Tri-Volume Horn Rear Seat Speaker 
Special Instrumentation Vinyl Roof Cover 
Automatic Superlift Level Control Divided Second Seat 
Roof Luggage Rack Strato-Back Vinyl Seat 
Left-Hand Outside Remote Control Mirror Strato-Back Cloth Seat 
Two-Tone Paint Strato-Back Seats w/ Console Floor-Mounted Shift 
Rear Power Antenna Rear Fender Skirts 
Six-Way Power Seat Speed & Cruise Control 
Four-Way Power Seat Color-Keyed Floor Mats 
Power Tailgate Window Push-Button Radio w/ Front Antenna 
Power Windows Push-Button AM/FM Radio w/ Front Antenna & Rear Speaker 
Push-Button AM/FM Radio w/ Front Antenna 

Transmission Codes 
Transmission Location 
Powerglide (Corvair) On top of the case in the rear at 11 o'clock. 
Powerglide Passenger (exc. Corvair) Immediately behind right hand machining lug with the bottom of the sticker parallel to mold flash. 
Powerglide All models stamped on the right side of transmission oil pan. 
Turbo Hydra-Matic Right hand vertical surface of transmission case 
3-Speed Corvair and fully synchronized Passenger (exc. Warner Gear) transmissions stamped on square boss on left side below and rear of cover 
4-Speed Passenger models (exc. Corvair) stamped on right side of case ahead of the extension. 
4-Speed (Corvair) Stamped on boss on lower left side of case just below side cover. 

Plant and Type Designation Prefix Plant Transmission Type 
N Muncie 4-Speed 
W Warner Gear 3 and 4-Speed 
P Muncie 4-Speed 
R Saginaw 4-Speed 
S Saginaw 3-Speed 
M Muncie 3-Speed, Overdrive* 
C Cleveland Powerglide 
T Toledo Powerglide 
CA Hydra-Matic 3-Speed, Automatic Turbo Hydra-Matic 
D Saginaw Overdrive 
K McKinnon 3-Speed 
E McKinnon Powerglide 
O Saginaw Overdrive 
X Cleveland Turbo Hydra-Matic 350 
B Cleveland Turbo Hydra-Matic 350 
Y Toledo Turbo Hydra-Matic 350 
A Cleveland 2-Speed, Manual Powerglide 


*Overdrive distinguished from 3-Speed by physical appearance only. The above transmissions (exc. Warner Gear) will carry a production code number such as: C1116N (C = Cleveland Powerglide, 11 = November, 16 = 16th, N = Night Shift). The Warner Gear transmissions will carry a production code number such as: WG1031 (W = Warner Gear 4-Spd., G = July, 10 = 10th, 7 = 1967, 1 = First Shift). 


Axle Codes 
Location Of Axle Codes: Stamped on differential carrier (along with date of manufacture) or on the axle tube near carrier. 

Codes - Non-Locking Codes - Locking Ratio 
DA, GQ DG, GR 3.08 
DB, EU DI, GU 3.36 
DC, EB, DQ, EO, GP DJ, DK, EC, GX 3.55 
DD, DE, DV, GE, GI, GN DH, DW, GJ, GO 3.31 
DR, EM, EN, GA, GD, GL DF, DS, GF, GG 3.07 
EK, EX DL, EY 3.70 
EF, EL DM, EG 3.73 
EH DN 4.10 
EI DO 4.56 
EJ DP 4.88 
EP, ER, GB, GK EQ, ES, GC, GM 2.73 


Manufacturer Identity 
B - Buick C - Chevrolet Buffalo 
O - Oldsmobile K - GM of Canada, St. Catharines 
P - Pontiac M - GM of Canada 
G - Chevrolet Gear & Axle 



Paint Codes - Exterior Colors 
Color Name / Code Color Image Color Name / Code Color Image 
A - Tuxedo Black
Lucite® Code - 88
Dulux® Code - 93-005

L - Tahoe Turquoise (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4824L
Dulux® Code - 4824DH

C - Ermine White
Lucite® Code - 4024L
Dulux® Code - 93-37774
M - Royal Plum (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4832L
Dulux® Code - 4832DH

D - Nantucket Blue (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4815L
Dulux® Code - 4815D
N - Madeira Maroon (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4624H
Dulux® Code - 181-97213M

E - Deepwater Blue (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4817L
Dulux® Code - 4817D
R - Bolero Red
Lucite® Code - 4822LH
Dulux® Code - 4822DH

F - Marina Blue (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4850L
Dulux® Code - 4850D
S - Sierra Fawn (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4826L
Dulux® Code - 4826D

G - Granada Gold (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4825L
Dulux® Code - 4825D
T - Capri Cream
Lucite® Code - 4819L
Dulux® Code - 4819D

H - Mountain Green (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4816L
Dulux® Code - 4816D
Y - Butternut Yellow
Lucite® Code - 4620L
Dulux® Code - 93-96908

K - Emerald Turquoise (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4818L
Dulux® Code - 4818D

NOTES: The first letter of a two-letter paint code identifies the body color. The second letter identifies the roof color. (For example, the combination RA on a Chevrolet would indicate the body finished in Bolero Red and the roof area in Tuxedo Black.) General Motors paint code plate for all models except Corvair and Corvette is located under the hood at the top of the firewall on the left or right of the upper shroud. Corvair paint code plate is on the left cross-rail in the engine compartment. Corvette paint code plate is on the instrument panel brace, below the glove compartment. 


Paint Codes - Interior Colors 
Color Name / Code Color Image Color Name / Code Color Image 
Yellow (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9383LH
Dark Blue (metallic) (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9395LH

Medium Gold (metallic) (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9390L
Dark Blue (metallic) (flat)
Lucite® Code - 9373LH

Dark Gold (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9406LH
Dark Bright Blue (metallic) (flat)
Lucite® Code - 9286LH

Dark Gold (metallic) (flat)
Lucite® Code - 9378L
Red (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9366LM

Medium Fawn (metallic) (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9391L
Dark Red (flat)
Lucite® Code - 9201LM

Dark Fawn (metallic) (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9403L
Dark Maroon (flat)
Lucite® Code - 9389LM

Dark Fawn (metallic) (flat)
Lucite® Code - 9375L
Maroon (flat)
Lucite® Code - 9293LM

Medium Turquoise (metallic) (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9398LH
Plum (metallic) (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9384LM

Dark Turquoise (metallic) (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9399LH
Plum (metallic) (flat)
Lucite® Code - 9200LM

Dark Turquoise (metallic) (flat)
Lucite® Code - 9374LH
Black (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 88

Medium Bright Blue (metallic) (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9387LH
Black (flat)
Lucite® Code - 4428L

Medium Blue (metallic) (semi-gloss)
Lucite® Code - 9392LH

NOTE: Unpolished LUCITE® will generally produce a gloss comparable to original interior semi-gloss finishes. If lower gloss is required, use 1/2 oz. DuPont #4528 flattening compound to a pint of unreduced color.



Striping Colors 
Striping Colors Station Wagon Wood Grain Touch-Up Colors 
Black
Lucite® Code - 88
Dark Tan 
Lucite® Code - 9427L

White/Ivory
Lucite® Code - 4024L
Light Tan
Lucite® Code - 9548L



Trunk Colors (spatter finish) 
Black - Gray - Aqua 389 - 259




Protect-O-Plate Decoding 

Location Description Location Description 
A Interior Trim J Radio - Clock Group 
B Body Exterior Paint K Radio Code 
C Vehicle Identification Number L Disc Brake Code 
D Carburetor Source Code M Air Conditioning 
E Engine Number N Power Window Code 
F Rear Axle Number O Power Seat Code 
G Vehicle Build Month Code P Chevrolet Trade Mark 
H Transmission Number Q Dealer Supplied Owner Information 
I Power Steering and/or Power Brakes 

Location A - Interior Trim 
Passenger 
Code Color Code Color 
A Red Vinyl M Maroon 
B Blue N Black Cloth 
C Black Vinyl P Plum 
D Red R Bright Blue 
E Black S Blue Cloth 
F Fawn T Turquoise 
G Golf U Blue Vinyl (Opt.) 
H Blue Vinyl V Fawn Vinyl 
K Parchment Black W Gold Cloth 
L Black Vinyl (Opt.) Y Yellow 
Corvette 
Code Color Code Color 
B Dark Teal Blue Vinyl N Dark Teal Blue Leather 
C Saddle Vinyl R Bright Blue Vinyl 
D Red Vinyl S White/Black Vinyl 
E Black Vinyl T Bright Blue Leather 
J Saddle Leather W White/Blue Vinyl 
K Black Leather X Dark Green Vinyl 
M Red Leather 

Location B - Exterior Color 
All passenger models will have RPO letter designation stamped in this location. On two tone combinations, the first letter indicates the lower color, second letter the upper color. See Exterior Paint Codes in the VIN & Decoding section. 

Location C - Vehicle Identification Number 
A five digit numbering system will be used on all 1967-1969 passenger cars. 
10000 Series - Corvair 13000 Series - Chevelle 
11000 Series - Chevy II 15000, 16000 Series - Chevrolet 
12000 Series - Camaro 19000 Series - Corvette 
The first two digits denote the vehicle series. The third indicates base engine equipment, and the two remaining numbers identify the body style. When the third digit is odd (1, 3, 5, 7), the base engine is an inline four or six cylinder. When the third number is even (2, 4, 6, 8), the base engine is a V-8. 
The complete serial number consists of the above model identification, year of manufacture, plant designation, and sequence number.
Example: 164397F100500
16439 = Impala V-8 4-Dr. Sport Sedan, 7 = 1967 Model, F = Flint Built. 100500 = 500th 1967 Chevrolet built at Flint 

Location D - Carburetor Source 
Code Plant Code Plant 
B Bay City H Holley 
C Carter R Rochester 




Top of page


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 4 2010, 10:30 PM~16517743
> *MyOldRide Account | Store | Support | Site Map
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF A 67 DELUXE INTERIOR WITH THE CLOTH INSERTS ...???? BENCH SEAT


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2010, 12:19 AM~16519139
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF A 67 DELUXE INTERIOR WITH THE CLOTH INSERTS ...???? BENCH SEAT
> *


TTT


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2010, 04:04 PM~16525054
> *TTT
> *


Debo's got to have that option in his fleet! :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey frank wheres all my gueros at? Heres pics of what 427 hood looks like now dusty from being stored at the shop.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

God Dam sure is alot of INFO did u lev any thing out D-BO :around: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2010, 06:04 PM~16525592
> *Hey frank wheres all my gueros at? Heres pics of what 427 hood looks like now dusty from being stored at the shop.
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have to ebay it for them to come out :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 5 2010, 06:12 PM~16525676
> *You'll have to ebay it for them to come out :biggrin:
> *


True.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2010, 06:10 PM~16525642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2010, 01:19 AM~16519139
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF A 67 DELUXE INTERIOR WITH THE CLOTH INSERTS ...???? BENCH SEAT
> *


Here's my og interior with cloth inserts


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 6 2010, 05:14 AM~16530149
> *Here's my og interior with cloth inserts
> 
> 
> ...


There you go Cheese :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 6 2010, 04:14 AM~16530149
> *Here's my og interior with cloth inserts
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MAN ....PERFECT PICTURES ... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*REAL NICE !!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Frank almost done with undies.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 6 2010, 07:29 PM~16534783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats sick.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2010, 08:32 PM~16535282
> *Hey Frank almost done with undies.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Mike  I'm going to have to go down to the shop and check it out this week  I bet the Guru likes working with that lift instead of on his back :biggrin:


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)

THE PANTHER67 KLIQUE CC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panther67_@Feb 6 2010, 11:28 PM~16537426
> *THE PANTHER67 KLIQUE CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panther67_@Feb 7 2010, 12:28 AM~16537426
> *THE PANTHER67 KLIQUE CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Just found this on Oklahoma's craigslist, looks nice! CONV
:0 


http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/1562962630.html


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 7 2010, 11:52 AM~16539653
> *Just found this on Oklahoma's craigslist, looks nice! CONV
> :0
> http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/1562962630.html
> *


*DAMN LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolandos67_@Feb 7 2010, 05:23 PM~16542117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass ... Right click and save


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 7 2010, 07:07 PM~16542418
> *Badass ... Right  click and save
> *




THANKS....WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF ME PUTTING A G BODY REAR END? IT'S 5 INCHES SHORTER AND IT WILL GIVE ME 2 1/2 INCHES ON EACH SIDE SO I CAN LATCH MY SKIRTS.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolandos67_@Feb 7 2010, 06:47 PM~16542743
> *THANKS....WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF ME PUTTING A G BODY REAR END? IT'S 5  INCHES SHORTER AND IT WILL GIVE ME 2 1/2 INCHES ON EACH SIDE SO I CAN LATCH MY SKIRTS.
> *


Won't work without major mods .... I would just shorten the factory rear end .... It is what I am gonna do to mines :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 7 2010, 07:51 PM~16542772
> *Won't work without major mods .... I would just shorten the factory rear end .... It is what I am gonna do to mines  :biggrin:
> *



MY HOMIE IS GOING TO CUT OFF MY BRACKETS AND PUT THEM ON THE G BODY REAR END. HE'S GOOD AT THAT STUFF.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 7 2010, 07:51 PM~16542772
> *Won't work without major mods .... I would just shorten the factory rear end .... It is what I am gonna do to mines  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Rich dude from Ecandalow told me about a place in Oakland that does it for $325 w/the new shafts! Not a bad price  If you know of somewhere cheaper let me know and if you want that Oaktown # Pm me and I'll forward it to you


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

PLEASE PM ME THAT INFO BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Feb 8 2010, 12:47 AM~16546406
> *PLEASE PM ME THAT INFO BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


I'll send it to you later homie


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2010, 05:12 PM~16525677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



There's an SS 427 hood on ebay right now. The current bid is $4999. :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 8 2010, 07:50 AM~16547663
> *There's an SS 427 hood on ebay right now. The current bid is $4999. :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: See, thats what I was talking about Mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2010, 08:32 PM~16535282
> *Hey Frank almost done with undies.
> 
> 
> ...


Frank the Guru is going to be at the shop swing by when u get a chance.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 8 2010, 07:52 AM~16547667
> *:yes:  :yes: See, thats what I was talking about Mike :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah ur right the gueros come out and play on ebay.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

gonna do a ltl make over.. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 6 2010, 05:14 AM~16530149
> *Here's my og interior with cloth inserts
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 7 2010, 08:49 PM~16544307
> *Hey Rich dude from Ecandalow told me about a place in Oakland that does it for $325 w/the new shafts! Not a bad price  If you know of somewhere cheaper let me know and if you want that Oaktown # Pm me and I'll forward it to you
> *


DAMM THATS CHEAP ...THE AXLES ALONE FROM MOSER COST ME 375.00 SHIPPED :wow:


----------



## #1baghater (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 8 2010, 06:48 PM~16552870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## #1baghater (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 8 2010, 07:02 PM~16553037
> *
> *


whats up loc dogg how is your ride doing? you going to the impalas cruise night next monday


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 8 2010, 07:50 AM~16547663
> *There's an SS 427 hood on ebay right now. The current bid is $4999. :0
> *


Hood on ebay sold for 5;622.22 :0


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 8 2010, 06:48 PM~16552870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 8 2010, 07:04 PM~16553048
> *whats up loc dogg how is your ride doing? you going to the impalas cruise night next monday
> *


its dwn rite now...but i might roll thru.. :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 8 2010, 06:48 PM~16552870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 8 2010, 07:22 PM~16553240
> *its dwn rite now...but i might roll thru.. :dunno:
> *


You act like thats the only 67 you have :angry:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm digging those polished Hubs
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*Q-Vole 67 familia. . .  

I'm going to begin cutting up a 67 Caprice for parts.
PM me if you need any sheet metal for your ride.
So far, here's what is sold already:
front clip
doors
trunk lid
hood
driver's side quarter panel

Still lots of good Detroit steel. :biggrin: Let me know if you need something.
I'm just outside of Los Angeles

Carlos*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 8 2010, 05:48 PM~16552870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 firme. . .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 8 2010, 07:58 PM~16553686
> *You act like thats the only 67 you have :angry:
> *


the grey is dwn also itl be back on da streets nxt wknd :wow: i might roll thru on da white rag top.. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 8 2010, 08:05 PM~16553757
> *the grey is dwn also itl be back on da streets nxt wknd :wow: i might roll thru on da white rag top.. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 67 Hoarder :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 8 2010, 08:06 PM~16553762
> *:angry: 67 Hoarder :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 8 2010, 07:05 PM~16553757
> *the grey is dwn also itl be back on da streets nxt wknd :wow: i might roll thru on da white rag top.. :biggrin:
> *



decisions,

decisions. . .


----------



## #1baghater (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 8 2010, 08:01 PM~16553721
> *I'm digging those polished Hubs
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG DOGG


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey frank the guru came by and hardlined my 67 :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 8 2010, 08:57 PM~16554289
> *THANKS BIG DOGG
> *


Hey you changed your screen name?? :dunno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2010, 08:57 PM~16554294
> *Hey frank the guru came by and hardlined my 67 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2010, 08:57 PM~16554294
> *Hey frank the guru came by and hardlined my 67 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


y is nobody workin on the car :dunno:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 8 2010, 09:47 PM~16554935
> *y is nobody workin on the car :dunno:
> *


Hey gabriel thats why my car is taking so long to finish :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2010, 09:53 PM~16555011
> *Hey gabriel thats why my car is taking so long to finish :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## #1baghater (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 8 2010, 09:13 PM~16554506
> *Hey you changed your screen name?? :dunno:
> *


IM PAUL JR MY I RUN BOTH


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 8 2010, 10:28 PM~16555438
> *IM PAUL JR MY I RUN BOTH
> *


----------



## #1baghater (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 8 2010, 11:39 PM~16556269
> *
> *


cool doggy hows it going with your impala?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 9 2010, 02:25 AM~16557380
> *cool doggy hows it going with your impala?
> *


Going good, about to do the belly and get the suspension powdercoated. Thats unless I come up on some chrome arms


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 9 2010, 08:15 AM~16558648
> *Going good, about to do the belly and get the suspension powdercoated. Thats unless I come up on some chrome arms
> *


i hv a set but they're for my car :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 9 2010, 09:21 AM~16559121
> *i hv a set but they're for my car :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: Then there was no point in sharing that info Gabe


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:* THIS IS TIGHT...I'M DIGGING THE POLISHED HUBS TOO *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:wave: *WADDUP 67 RIDERS....FRANK, EZ, DEBO, MIKE from STOCKTON CUSTOMS, DAVE, #1BAGHATER, D-CHEEZE - JUS WANNA SAY WASSUP TO THE FELLAS - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA *:wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 9 2010, 10:24 AM~16559744
> *:wave: WADDUP 67 RIDERS....FRANK, EZ, DEBO, MIKE from STOCKTON CUSTOMS, DAVE, #1BAGHATER, D-CHEEZE - JUS WANNA SAY WASSUP TO THE FELLAS - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :wave:
> *


wut up homie :h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 9 2010, 09:47 AM~16559407
> *:angry: Then there was no point in sharing that info Gabe
> *


sure there is...u did the same with ur skirts :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 9 2010, 10:52 AM~16560024
> *wut up homie :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: *hey debo...my kuz in paramount (the pres) is having a birfday party on the 20th - come thru if you can. i think he's off the 710??? or 91???? - if you can make it...come thru *:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 9 2010, 11:05 AM~16560135
> *sure there is...u did the same with ur skirts :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but you had like 10 sets of those too :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 9 2010, 10:24 AM~16559744
> *:wave: WADDUP 67 RIDERS....FRANK, EZ, DEBO, MIKE from STOCKTON CUSTOMS, DAVE, #1BAGHATER, D-CHEEZE - JUS WANNA SAY WASSUP TO THE FELLAS - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :wave:
> *


Rasta send me that pic in your Avitar :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 9 2010, 11:09 AM~16560181
> *:biggrin: hey debo...my kuz in paramount (the pres) is having a birfday party on the 20th - come thru if you can. i think he's off the 710??? or 91???? - if you can make it...come thru :biggrin:
> *


damm i wish i could but il b up in big bear for that wknd


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 9 2010, 11:24 AM~16560376
> *Yeah but you had like 10 sets of those too :biggrin:
> *


yea had :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 9 2010, 11:34 AM~16560492
> *damm i wish i could but il b up in big bear for that wknd
> *


*COOL MON..IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 9 2010, 11:25 AM~16560385
> *Rasta send me that pic in your Avitar :biggrin:
> *


*(OFF TOPIC) THICK CHIC PICS #2 - PAGE 24 *:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *DOES ANYONE HAVE AN EXTRA SPEAKER COVER THAT GOES IN THE BACK ON TOP OF THE PACKAGE TRAY??? - IT'S A RECTANGULAR SHAPE COVER* :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 9 2010, 11:34 AM~16560957
> *:biggrin: DOES ANYONE HAVE AN EXTRA SPEAKER COVER THAT GOES IN THE BACK ON TOP OF THE PACKAGE TRAY??? - IT'S A RECTANGULAR SHAPE COVER :biggrin:
> *



Hey Big Rasta! You're not talking about the speaker cover that goes on the back seat right? If that's what you need, I think I have an extra one.

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 9 2010, 12:49 PM~16561064
> *Hey Big Rasta!  You're not talking about the speaker cover that goes on the back seat right?  If that's what you need, I think I have an extra one.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :biggrin: *the one that is ON TOP of the package tray..it's sort of a rectangle shape piece - it holds the speaker (6x9)* :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening Big Rasta...


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 9 2010, 12:17 PM~16561285
> *:biggrin: the one that is ON TOP of the package tray..it's sort of a rectangle shape piece - it holds the speaker (6x9) :biggrin:
> *



Sorry. I was right, don't have that grille. Good luck on that, maybe Cafe has an extra one...

--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> Sorry. I was right, don't have that grille. Good luck on that, maybe Cafe has an extra one...
> 
> --Turri.
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## #1baghater (Jan 31, 2010)

TTT FOR MY 67 HOMEBOYS


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 9 2010, 11:34 AM~16560492
> *damm i wish i could but il b up in big bear for that wknd
> *


Must B nice D-Bo whr u hideing that $$$$$$$ tree at can a bro get some :x:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 8 2010, 08:36 PM~16554001
> *decisions,
> 
> decisions. . .
> *


i wish i had that problem


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

*This is my 67 ss I'm building *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what are your plans?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are a couple of flics on my project. This is before I dropped it off for paint a month ago:


















































Hopefully we get it shot ASAP. Keep you guys posted, still have a long way to go.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 9 2010, 10:24 AM~16559744
> *:wave: WADDUP 67 RIDERS....FRANK, EZ, DEBO, MIKE from STOCKTON CUSTOMS, DAVE, #1BAGHATER, D-CHEEZE - JUS WANNA SAY WASSUP TO THE FELLAS - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :wave:
> *


Whats Big Rhasta


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

does anyone have pics of lower n upper a arms molded


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

This is what my 7 looked like when we pulled from the swamp. :0


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

look good for coming out of a swamp


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

how much for the hood


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Feb 9 2010, 07:35 PM~16565249
> *how much for the hood
> *


how much u give me.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16564985
> *This is what my 7 looked like when we pulled from the swamp. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Swamp = The Old mans Back yard :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 9 2010, 07:46 PM~16565420
> *Swamp = The Old mans Back yard :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT 4 the 67's :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## #1baghater (Jan 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by #1baghater_@Feb 9 2010, 08:19 PM~16565946
> *TTT
> *


I like ur signature :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Feb 9 2010, 05:43 PM~16563841
> *Must B nice D-Bo whr u hideing that $$$$$$$ tree at can a bro get some :x:
> *


sure come over & pick one up.. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Feb 9 2010, 05:43 PM~16563841
> *Must B nice D-Bo whr u hideing that $$$$$$$ tree at can a bro get some :x:
> *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16564985
> *This is what my 7 looked like when we pulled from the swamp. :0
> 
> 
> ...


man i would of restored that baby all og big block rag ss... :wow: just my opinion but its ur car :biggrin: still coming out clean thou....


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 9 2010, 09:04 PM~16566812
> *man i would of restored that baby all og big block rag ss... :wow: just my opinion but its ur car :biggrin: still coming out clean thou....
> *


thanks gabe


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 8 2010, 08:36 PM~16554001
> *decisions,
> 
> decisions. . .
> *


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16564985
> *This is what my 7 looked like when we pulled from the swamp. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm homie Christine all over :biggrin: sure u can bring back 2 life good luck keep us post


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 9 2010, 09:00 PM~16566735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE D-Bo good 1 :roflmao:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Feb 9 2010, 09:25 PM~16567172
> *Dammm homie Christine all over :biggrin: sure u can bring back 2 life good luck keep us post
> *


this is what it looks like now


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looking good mike :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 9 2010, 06:09 PM~16564866
> *does anyone have pics of lower n upper a arms molded
> *


lower








upper








:biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening 67 nation,
Doea anyone own a 67 Impala wagon? I just came in possesion of an NOS trunk lip molding with the inserts and all mounting hardware in original GM packaging. 
Super clean and never installed. The repops go for about 5 bills. This is a genuine GM piece. 

What's up Debo- do you have a wagon in your 67 fleet yet? Get at me if you're interested


PM me for more info and pics


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Imperials LA


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Feb 9 2010, 09:46 PM~16567555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joey


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 10 2010, 07:45 AM~16570554
> *Imperials LA
> 
> 
> ...


Do u have any more pics? :wow:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's up Arturo,

How's th


----------



## thepartsman (Feb 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 10 2010, 08:09 AM~16571080
> *What's up Arturo,
> 
> How's th
> *


?? The car? It's going SSSLLLOOOOOOWWWW!!! Going to swing by today, hoping it gets painted soon, we'll see. I'll take some pics of it primered, hopefully this week.

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 10 2010, 07:34 AM~16570524
> *What's happening 67 nation,
> Doea anyone own a 67 Impala wagon? I just came in possesion of an NOS trunk lip molding with the inserts and all mounting hardware in original GM packaging.
> Super clean and never installed. The repops go for about 5 bills. This is a genuine GM piece.
> ...



















HAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 10 2010, 08:26 AM~16571218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: ouch, that one had to hurt :uh: 

If anyone has a homie that's restroing a wagon please give them my number.
For all my Cali homies, I'll be in LBC this weekend for the swap meet. LMK
Thanks


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 10 2010, 08:28 AM~16571237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have the best garage on LIL! I was wondering where you stored your fleet!
I'm even more jealous now, on the verge of h8ing!  

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Carlos (310) 948-8247 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 10 2010, 07:34 AM~16570524
> *What's happening 67 nation,
> Doea anyone own a 67 Impala wagon? I just came in possesion of an NOS trunk lip molding with the inserts and all mounting hardware in original GM packaging.
> Super clean and never installed. The repops go for about 5 bills. This is a genuine GM piece.
> ...


I had a 67 wagon and I never paid 5 bills for that tailgate moulding and insert! As far as I know there is no repop for that piece only og. I seen one on Ebay the other night but really didnt pay attentionto the price if i find it I'll post it but it was NOS like the one you have. Heres my old wagon


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 10 2010, 09:43 AM~16571334
> *You have the best garage on LIL!  I was wondering where you stored your fleet!
> I'm even more jealous now, on the verge of h8ing!
> 
> ...


COME ON HOMIE NO HATING IN THE 67 FEST..  ITS NOT MY GARAGE ITS THE SHOP I WORK AT I HAVE A LTL PULL HERE :biggrin: ..


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 10 2010, 07:34 AM~16570524
> *What's happening 67 nation,
> Doea anyone own a 67 Impala wagon? I just came in possesion of an NOS trunk lip molding with the inserts and all mounting hardware in original GM packaging.
> Super clean and never installed. The repops go for about 5 bills. This is a genuine GM piece.
> ...


Man tht guy owns every thg 67 it could b a 67 skate board n he own it :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whts uppppp trick whr u at D-Bo


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Feb 10 2010, 09:56 AM~16571426
> *Whts uppppp trick whr u at D-Bo
> *


AT WORK...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Feb 10 2010, 09:55 AM~16571417
> *Man tht guy owns every thg 67 it could b a 67 skate board n he own it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 POMONA COMING UP GONNA HV 2 GO FIND ONE FOR THE SUMMER..


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 10 2010, 08:44 AM~16571347
> *I had a 67 wagon and I never paid 5 bills for that tailgate moulding and insert! As far as I know there is no repop for that piece only og. I seen one on Ebay the other night but really didnt pay attentionto the price if i find it I'll post it but it was NOS like the one you have. Heres my old wagon
> 
> 
> *




That's cool brother. I'll take your word for it, b/c I've never owned a wagon.
I bought this piece thinking it would fit my fastback :angry: it don't. :angry: 
I've seen the repops for the fastback for about 4-5 bills. 
I'm willing to sell this for a fair price to whoever needs it
b/c I still need to cop one for my car.

Carlos


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

this down under here in new zealand
an old ladies (im talking 70 years old and them some) pride and joy
she gots good taste :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Feb 10 2010, 11:55 AM~16572274
> *this down under here in new zealand
> an old ladies (im talking 70 years old and them some) pride and joy
> she gots good taste  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

seems like all 67 riders getting busy here......rite on my brothers.....


----------



## Dippin'NdaEastBay (Jan 16, 2007)

Quick question for everyone, im looking for a set of shorty headers but all the searches I've done only show them for a big block 67.

if your running a set of shortys on your small block 67 send me the brand and part number. thanks!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 10 2010, 01:40 PM~16573050
> *seems like all 67 riders getting busy here......rite on my brothers.....
> *


Im just trying to get mine on the road.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 7 2010, 09:49 PM~16544307
> *Hey Rich dude from Ecandalow told me about a place in Oakland that does it for $325 w/the new shafts! Not a bad price  If you know of somewhere cheaper let me know and if you want that Oaktown # Pm me and I'll forward it to you
> *



The guy from oakland cust your axels and then resplines them


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dippin'NdaEastBay_@Feb 10 2010, 02:12 PM~16573356
> *Quick question for everyone, im looking for a set of shorty headers but all the searches I've done only show them for a big block 67.
> 
> if your running a set of shortys on your small block 67 send me the brand and part number. thanks!
> *


You can use most any shorty header thats for a small block Chevy  Its best to get the ones that dump towards the back, especially on the drivers side.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 9 2010, 11:21 AM~16559717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 6 2010, 08:29 PM~16534783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one is bad ass Ive always wanted to do a 67 like that


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 10 2010, 08:28 AM~16571237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


two rags damn!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 10 2010, 07:53 PM~16577048
> *two rags damn!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

TTT!

Sup '7 riders!

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I just wanted to send a shout out and thanks to EZ and Debo.  

EZ - Thank you brother for the 67 parts, always a pleasure doing business with you
and once again, thanks for taking the time to answer some of my (many)questions. 

Debo - Thank you for the info regarding the trunk molding I have for sale.

I love LIL b/c when I have any questions there's always good gente
ready to step up and share information. Thanks again guys


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 11 2010, 10:03 AM~16581704
> * I just wanted to send a shout out and thanks to EZ and Debo.
> 
> EZ - Thank you brother for the 67 parts, always a pleasure doing business with you
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 11 2010, 10:12 AM~16581788
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs, turri 67*


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 11 2010, 09:03 AM~16581704
> * I just wanted to send a shout out and thanks to EZ and Debo.
> 
> EZ - Thank you brother for the 67 parts, always a pleasure doing business with you
> ...


  anytime homie.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 11 2010, 08:14 AM~16581802
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave: Whats Up 67 Riders!!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 11 2010, 11:05 AM~16582235
> *:worship:
> *


No need my friend...just doing my part


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

got da headers on :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 11 2010, 11:22 AM~16582888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Going Serpentine Huh


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 11 2010, 12:22 PM~16582888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 11 2010, 01:57 PM~16584239
> *:0 Going Serpentine  Huh
> *


yea tryn 2 get a ltl more ponies out of the stroker motor


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 11 2010, 02:23 PM~16585024
> *yea tryn 2 get a ltl more ponies out of the stroker motor
> *


You got a 383 in there? What tranny you running? How do you like it? Got 14"s right? 

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Debo, here's another ride for your fleet, sheg it out:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-700-DOCUM...=item2558ace3ca

How tempting is it?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 11 2010, 03:36 PM~16585139
> *You got a 383 in there?  What tranny you running?  How do you like it?  Got 14"s right?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


700r with 3.73 in the rear end i luv it runnig 14s..too much power for the 5.20s but it gets up scoots real quick.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 11 2010, 03:51 PM~16585265
> *Hey Debo, here's another ride for your fleet, sheg it out:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-700-DOCUM...=item2558ace3ca
> 
> ...


i seen it the other day :wow: ..theres a nice rag top in there too..with wire hubs looks fukn bad ass..but no more rides for now i need to start on my 56 bel air


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 11 2010, 02:55 PM~16585309
> *i seen it the other day :wow: ..theres a nice rag top in there too..with wire hubs looks fukn bad ass..but no more rides for now i need to start on my 56 bel air
> *


 :biggrin: I have two sets of wire hubbies! :biggrin: 

Too bad my car isn't ready to slap a set on :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 11 2010, 04:01 PM~16585369
> *:biggrin: I have two sets of wire hubbies! :biggrin:
> 
> Too bad my car isn't ready to slap a set on :angry:
> *


i just came up on a set :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 11 2010, 02:52 PM~16585281
> *700r with 3.73 in the rear end i luv it runnig 14s..too much power for the 5.20s but it gets up scoots real quick.
> *



You shortened up that rear end for the skirts right? What's that run down in SoCal?
I heard prices of $500! Not ready yet, and I don't think I'll need it running stock hubbies but still curious.

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 11 2010, 03:03 PM~16585381
> *i just came up on a set :biggrin:
> *



Naice. I need to try and come up on some OG Rally hubbies also, mine are kind of banged up. Hate to admit it, I'm jealous. When I grow up I want 1/2 of debo's fleet! I don't have space for the entire thing...

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 11 2010, 05:04 PM~16585390
> *You shortened up that rear end for the skirts right?  What's that run down in SoCal?
> I heard prices of $500!  Not ready yet, and I don't think I'll need it running stock hubbies but still curious.
> 
> ...



Benny( TECHNIQUES ) used a guy he said charged about $350, shortened rear end complete with axles. Hit him up for the info if you are interested.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 11 2010, 04:04 PM~16585390
> *You shortened up that rear end for the skirts right?  What's that run down in SoCal?
> I heard prices of $500!  Not ready yet, and I don't think I'll need it running stock hubbies but still curious.
> 
> ...


no running zeniths its a tight fit but it works..call this place its in LA323-268-6571


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 11 2010, 03:18 PM~16585556
> *Benny( TECHNIQUES ) used a guy he said charged about $350, shortened rear end complete with axles.  Hit him up for the info if you are interested.
> *



Gratzi!

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 11 2010, 03:20 PM~16585574
> *no running zeniths its a tight fit but it works..call this place its in LA323-268-6571
> *



Gratzi!

--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2010, 01:21 PM~16573440
> *Im just trying to get mine on the road.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

just came back from chrome shop......re-did all exterior trim......time to put my 67 together.....will be postin pics along da way....TTT for da 67 fam......... :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 11 2010, 03:30 PM~16585688
> *just came back from chrome shop......re-did all exterior trim......time to put my 67 together.....will be postin pics along da way....TTT for da 67 fam......... :biggrin:
> *


Naice. Picking up all my chrome hopefully this week. Who would've thought a ragtop would have close to 60 chrome, stainless, pot metal, aluminum pieces to do? Let us know how it goes, should be assembling mine in hopefully 2 months.

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 11 2010, 04:42 PM~16585806
> *Naice.  Picking up all my chrome hopefully this week.  Who would've thought a ragtop would have close to 60 chrome, stainless, pot metal, aluminum pieces to do?  Let us know how it goes, should be assembling mine in hopefully 2 months.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :happysad: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: cant waite 2 c the finaly product :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Feb 10 2010, 11:55 AM~16572274
> *this down under here in new zealand
> an old ladies (im talking 70 years old and them some) pride and joy
> she gots good taste  :biggrin:
> ...


what can u say the lady has *CLASS :0*


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 11 2010, 04:18 PM~16585556
> *Benny( TECHNIQUES ) used a guy he said charged about $350, shortened rear end complete with axles.  Hit him up for the info if you are interested.
> *


What would you call a shop that does this kind of work?? Just asking I want to try and look local if I could. :dunno:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2010, 08:14 AM~16570726
> *Do u have any more pics? :wow:
> *


Here u go, some pics I took at the SD Indoor show a couple years back, this 67 is really nice! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 IMPALA UPPER CONTROL BALL JOIN "CHROMED" BRAND NEW, STILL IN BOX. NEVER USED. JUST TAKEN OUT OF THE BOX TO CHROME IT. $100. SHIPPED 


























65 TO 70 IMPALA OR CAPRICE CLASSIC FRON'T AND REAR TOPS AND BOTTOM CONTROL ARMS PACKAGE. PM OFFERS! HIGHEST OFFER TAKES'M


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 11 2010, 07:48 PM~16587678
> *58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 IMPALA UPPER CONTROL BALL JOIN "CHROMED" BRAND NEW, STILL IN BOX. NEVER USED. JUST TAKEN OUT OF THE BOX TO CHROME IT. $100. SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 11 2010, 03:42 PM~16585806
> *Naice.  Picking up all my chrome hopefully this week.  Who would've thought a ragtop would have close to 60 chrome, stainless, pot metal, aluminum pieces to do?  Let us know how it goes, should be assembling mine in hopefully 2 months.
> 
> --Turri.
> *



yup ima get started putting all them pieces back on......thinking of going digital gauges also...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 12 2010, 05:11 AM~16591431
> *yup ima get started putting all them pieces back on......thinking of going digital gauges also...
> *


 :nosad: try to find a og cluster with tach :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 12 2010, 08:21 AM~16592393
> *:nosad: try to find a og cluster with tach :biggrin:
> *


Good morning fellas! Tach is an SS Feature isn't it? 

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 12 2010, 10:41 AM~16592566
> *Good morning fellas!  Tach is an SS Feature isn't it?
> 
> --Turri.
> *



Keep in mind that you could any accessory for any model back in the day. I had a BelAir wagon, which was on the low end, and it had Comfortron AC, a tilt, corner lamps and power tail gate. Back then you could buy the least expensive model, add your upgrades and still pay less for the high end model, Impala or Caprice.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 12 2010, 10:08 AM~16592812
> *Keep in mind that you could any accessory for any model back in the day. I had a BelAir wagon, which was on the low end, and it had Comfortron AC, a tilt, corner lamps and power tail gate. Back then you could buy the least expensive model, add your upgrades and still pay less for the high end model, Impala or Caprice.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:30 AM~16593020
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Good seeing you again bro...the new rag is awesome  Don't forget to send me the pics we talked about for the avi.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 12 2010, 10:38 AM~16593096
> *Good seeing you again bro...the new rag is awesome  Don't forget to send me the pics we talked about for the avi.
> *


it was good seeing u too..thanks man that car ride so smooth hit 80mph all the way back home on da freeway :biggrin: il try 2 do it this wknd thanks again.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 12 2010, 11:58 AM~16593269
> *it was good seeing u too..thanks man that car ride so smooth hit 80mph all the way back home on da freeway :biggrin: il try 2 do it this wknd thanks again.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 12 2010, 09:08 AM~16592812
> *Keep in mind that you could any accessory for any model back in the day. I had a BelAir wagon, which was on the low end, and it had Comfortron AC, a tilt, corner lamps and power tail gate. Back then you could buy the least expensive model, add your upgrades and still pay less for the high end model, Impala or Caprice.
> *



I didn't know that! Learn something new everyday!

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 12 2010, 11:00 AM~16593291
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey we should hook up one friday & hit up sakos & hv sum beers.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 IMPALA UPPER CONTROL BALL JOIN "CHROMED" BRAND NEW, STILL IN BOX. NEVER USED. JUST TAKEN OUT OF THE BOX TO CHROME IT. $100. SHIPPED 


























65 TO 70 IMPALA OR CAPRICE CLASSIC FRON'T AND REAR TOPS AND BOTTOM CONTROL ARMS PACKAGE. PM OFFERS! HIGHEST OFFER TAKES'M


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

clean


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 9 2010, 10:21 AM~16559717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 12 2010, 08:21 AM~16592393
> *:nosad: try to find a og cluster with tach :biggrin:
> *



I think thi dude has one for sale. He posted it up awhile back on here. 
He's in Fresno. I'm looking for one too, but think he wanted like 5 bills for it. 

of course, money talks. . .

Gabe - 707 294-5750


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

well heres the serpentine belt system now i just need 2 finish the rest of the engine compartment.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 12 2010, 09:21 AM~16592393
> *:nosad: try to find a og cluster with tach :biggrin:
> *


my 7 came with one but puppies got in the car and chewed up the wiring


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Last of my parts getting paint :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2010, 10:23 PM~16598972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 12 2010, 12:03 PM~16593333
> *hey we should hook up one friday & hit up sakos & hv sum beers.
> *


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

hey fellas....can indivdual gauges be changed without removing the whole gauge cluster? do they come out from the front? i didn't get into it too far but it don't look like it'll come out from the back....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 13 2010, 09:10 AM~16601150
> *hey fellas....can indivdual gauges be changed without removing the whole gauge cluster? do they come out from the front? i didn't get into it too far but it don't look like it'll come out from the back....
> *


no u need the cluster out of vehicle.they are bolted thru the printed circuit


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

THANKS DEBO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 13 2010, 11:50 AM~16602132
> *THANKS DEBO!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 13 2010, 01:11 PM~16602265
> *
> *


NICE AVI :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 13 2010, 05:27 PM~16603988
> *NICE AVI :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 13 2010, 06:27 PM~16603988
> *NICE AVI :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x67


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 13 2010, 07:50 PM~16605019
> *x67
> *


wut up nut


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 13 2010, 08:51 PM~16605031
> *wut up nut
> *


juss kicking it at hme ... going to franks


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 12 2010, 10:16 PM~16598907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 13 2010, 05:45 PM~16604111
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


ur crazy D-bo :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBRoPkH_eZo


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 15 2010, 09:58 AM~16617837
> *
> *


Dope azz Avi Debo! What are the plans for the last rag you picked up?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 15 2010, 12:50 PM~16618824
> *Dope azz Avi Debo!  What are the plans for the last rag you picked up?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


none rt now just sport it the way it is.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, 209impala, turri 67*


 :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

What up EZ


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 15 2010, 05:47 PM~16620445
> *What up EZ
> *



PM Sent.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 15 2010, 04:51 PM~16620490
> *PM Sent.
> *


  I got it


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 15 2010, 03:45 PM~16620432
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

anyone got a passenger side clear vent window glass they could sell? lost mine at 50 mph and shattered!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 15 2010, 07:11 PM~16621150
> *anyone got a passenger side clear vent window glass they could sell? lost mine at 50 mph and shattered!
> *


I've got a couple extras...I'll PM you some pics tomorrow. PM me your zip code to get a shipping quote.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 9 2009, 08:50 PM~13230465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! POWER SEATS AND WINDOWS.....* :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2010, 08:13 PM~16622429
> *NICE !! POWER SEATS AND WINDOWS.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: telescopic tilt too.. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 15 2010, 06:11 PM~16621150
> *anyone got a passenger side clear vent window glass they could sell? lost mine at 50 mph and shattered!
> *


 :0 only 50 mph Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 15 2010, 08:28 PM~16622603
> *:yes: telescopic tilt too.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 15 2010, 09:00 PM~16623016
> *:0 only 50 mph Jeff :biggrin:
> *


yeah...only 50.....i was in the neighborhood, you know :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 15 2010, 07:13 PM~16621822
> *I've got a couple extras...I'll PM you some pics tomorrow. PM me your zip code to get a shipping quote.
> *


thanks ez! PM sent


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2010, 10:16 PM~16624055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2010, 10:16 PM~16624055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ARE PARTS HARD TO FIND FOR THESE 67'S ??*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2010, 10:48 PM~16624540
> *ARE PARTS HARD TO FIND FOR THESE 67'S ??
> *


depends...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 15 2010, 11:05 PM~16624845
> *depends...
> *


*LIKE SHEET METAL,TRIM,INTERIOR KITS ??
I MIGHT HAVE MY 94 BIGBODY SOLD IN A WEEK OR SO AND IM GOING TO LOOK FOR A 67 RAG....*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 15 2010, 11:12 PM~16624961
> *LIKE SHEET METAL,TRIM,INTERIOR KITS ??
> I MIGHT HAVE MY 94 BIGBODY SOLD IN A WEEK OR SO AND IM GOING TO LOOK FOR A 67 RAG....
> *


they sell most of that stuff..accesories r hard to find


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*EH FELLAS...IF I HAVE MY WINDSHIELD WIPERS ON, THE HEATER AND MY RADIO ON AT THE SAME TIME - AND MY LIGHTS DIM DOWN VERY LOW...IS MY VOLTAGE REGULATOR GOING OR IS IT MY ALTERNATOR???? - *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 16 2010, 12:14 AM~16625829
> *EH FELLAS...IF I HAVE MY WINDSHIELD WIPERS ON, THE HEATER AND MY RADIO ON AT THE SAME TIME - AND MY LIGHTS DIM DOWN VERY LOW...IS MY VOLTAGE REGULATOR GOING OR IS IT MY ALTERNATOR???? -
> *


get rid of that voltage regulator system & run a single wire alternator :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 16 2010, 12:17 AM~16625858
> *get rid of that voltage regulator system & run a single wire alternator :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: *is there a kit for that debo? and where can i get one from? - doi have to modify anything?*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*CLEAN 67*


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 15 2010, 06:11 PM~16621150
> *anyone got a passenger side clear vent window glass they could sell? lost mine at 50 mph and shattered!
> *


I might have one, here in phx. I'll check if you'd like.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 16 2010, 12:17 AM~16625858
> *get rid of that voltage regulator system & run a single wire alternator :biggrin:
> *


I'd like to see this also. :wow:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 16 2010, 12:52 AM~16626050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 15 2010, 11:34 PM~16625364
> *they sell most of that stuff..accesories r hard to find
> *


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 16 2010, 12:52 AM~16626050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: niceeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 15 2010, 10:34 PM~16625364
> *they sell most of that stuff..accesories r hard to find
> *


In my opinion it takes time to find what you want, but you can find the stuff. Gets real expensive though for those hard to find options. Good luck on finding power buckets! Interior kits are available, patch panels are available, but they don't seem to line up right, quarters are available but they're a little different from rags to hardtops. You can use Caprice quarters in place of rag quarters; they seem to be the same. There's a clean '67 caprice for sale in Bakersfield if you don't mind a hardtop. Better buy that rag quick like, Debo's cleaning everybody out of their 7's! :biggrin:

--Turri.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone Have Some Side Molding Pieces They Would Like To Sell? Im Looking For The Side Molding Piece That Goes On The Quarter Panel In Between The Door And The Wheel. I Am Looking For The Same Piece On Both Sides.


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 16 2010, 12:17 AM~16625858
> *get rid of that voltage regulator system & run a single wire alternator :biggrin:
> *



Do you have working hideaway headlights for real on your 67... or it's just 3 different pics? :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 16 2010, 02:25 AM~16626450
> *I'd like to see this also. :wow:
> *


they sell the alternators at speed shops..elimenates the voltage regulator.they cost about $100


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 16 2010, 09:38 AM~16627912
> *they sell the alternators at speed shops..elimenates the voltage regulator.they cost about $100
> *


*so what happens to the wires that USED to go to the voltage regulator??, do you clip them or they connect to the MODIFIED alternator? - sorry for the stupid ass ???'s, i never knew about this*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 15 2010, 06:13 PM~16621822
> *I've got a couple extras...I'll PM you some pics tomorrow. PM me your zip code to get a shipping quote.
> *


Whats happening EZ,
Can you check and see if you have another driver side vent window? 
I need one too. Give me a text with your price brother. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: turri 67, eastbay_drop, cafeconlechedjs, debo67ss

Sup fellas!

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Members: cafeconlechedjs, turri 67, eastbay_drop, debo67ss


Good morning gentlemen. . .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 16 2010, 09:43 AM~16627939
> *so what happens to the wires that USED to go to the voltage regulator??, do you clip them or they connect to the MODIFIED alternator? - sorry for the stupid ass ???'s, i never knew about this
> *


they r left un plugged.just tape them to the harness.u just hook up the power cable to the alternator & ur done i have one on my car it works good.they hv different amp sizes if ur running a stereo system it helps out.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Feb 16 2010, 09:18 AM~16627764
> *Do you have working hideaway headlights for real on your 67... or it's just 3 different pics?  :0
> *


they work just fine :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 16 2010, 09:56 AM~16627986
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: turri 67, eastbay_drop, cafeconlechedjs, debo67ss
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 16 2010, 09:56 AM~16627990
> *they r left un plugged.just tape them to the harness.u just hook up the power cable to the alternator & ur done i have one on my car it works good.they hv different amp sizes if ur running a stereo system it helps out.
> *


 :biggrin: *right on debo...imma look into that*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 16 2010, 10:15 AM~16628139
> *:biggrin: right on debo...imma look into that
> *


hit up d-cheeze doesnt he work at a performance shop.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Debo, 

Question about the rag tops. What is better, zippered rear window or non zippered? I noticed there are both options available, my car has zippered right now. Not sure why you would want the zippered window.

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 16 2010, 10:40 AM~16628342
> *Hey Debo,
> 
> Question about the rag tops.  What is better, zippered rear window or non zippered?  I noticed there are both options available, my car has zippered right now.  Not sure why you would want the zippered window.
> ...


i prefer no zipper..i beleive zipper only came on plastic window.i hv a glass window in mine.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 16 2010, 10:05 AM~16628621
> *i prefer no zipper..i beleive zipper only came on plastic window.i hv a glass window in mine.
> *



Maybe mine was redone at some point. My window is glass with zipper. Just curious, never understood why it would have a zipper? Maybe it's to keep the OG glass? 

Thanks,

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Feb 16 2010, 12:14 AM~16625829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey rasta...i got a re-conditioned delco-remy one wire alternator i've never used.... lmk if you're interested.......it's painted black.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/67 IMPALA 003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Feb 16 2010, 01:44 PM~16629978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 16 2010, 12:52 AM~16626050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass color. that color combo im looking at the ext but int lit darker tan :0


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Feb 16 2010, 01:50 PM~16630013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks HARD when they hit 3 wheels :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Feb 16 2010, 08:20 PM~16634206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 16 2010, 11:05 AM~16628621
> *i prefer no zipper..i beleive zipper only came on plastic window.i hv a glass window in mine.
> *


What's Up Chiney


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Feb 16 2010, 07:58 PM~16634858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

anymore pics of this one?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Feb 16 2010, 09:07 PM~16634983
> *What's Up Chiney
> *


whos this?


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

that baby is toda madre !


> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Feb 16 2010, 10:58 PM~16634858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 16 2010, 01:11 PM~16629745
> *hey rasta...i got a re-conditioned delco-remy one wire alternator i've never used.... lmk if you're interested.......it's painted black.
> *


 :biggrin: *YEAH MON....*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *TO THE TOP OF THIS MUTHA...1967's FO LIFE* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 3 2008, 04:00 PM~10790073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Feb 16 2010, 03:38 PM~16630863
> *nice bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, JB602, debo67ss*


 PM Sent.
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening Art and EZ


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 17 2010, 11:32 AM~16640635
> *What's happening Art and EZ
> *


Sup Carlos!  Trying to get my car prepped for paint and trying to find some good paint for the paint job as well. How's it going? Get all the options you've been looking for for your ride yet? Find all the green tinted glass you've been looking for?

Take it easy Carlos.

--Turri.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Feb 16 2010, 08:58 AM~16627629
> *Anyone Have Some Side Molding Pieces They Would Like To Sell? Im Looking For The Side Molding Piece That Goes On The Quarter Panel In Between The Door And The Wheel. I Am Looking For The Same Piece On Both Sides.
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Feb 17 2010, 01:53 PM~16641317
> *
> *


I might have both pieces. I'll check when after I get home from work. I'll PM you if I have them


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 17 2010, 12:09 PM~16640466
> *PM Sent.
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wuz up


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Feb 16 2010, 08:58 PM~16634858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real NICE :wow:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

TTT..............


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Sold to the homie Debo....maybe for his new vert :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 17 2010, 09:47 PM~16647769
> *
> TTT..............
> *


Sick ass picture


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 17 2010, 11:30 PM~16648238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those look familiar :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Trying to finnish her up Frank.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 17 2010, 11:30 PM~16648238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

anyone have GM part numbers for left and right eyebrow moldings?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 18 2010, 07:14 AM~16650153
> *anyone have GM part numbers for left and right eyebrow moldings?
> *


I can check when I get home. I Have at least one NOS molding in the package, should have a part number.

--Turri.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 17 2010, 03:11 PM~16642004
> *I might have both pieces. I'll check when after I get home from work. I'll PM you if I have them
> *


Thanks Bro!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 17 2010, 11:30 PM~16648238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 18 2010, 09:19 AM~16651069
> *:wow:
> *


Hey Debo, you got to take a couple of flicks of your fleet and post them up! 
I don't think I've seen one with all your rides yet.

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 18 2010, 01:13 AM~16648605
> *Those look familiar :biggrin:
> *


They will be in good hands and will be put to good use.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 18 2010, 10:57 AM~16651344
> *Hey Debo, you got to take a couple of flicks of your fleet and post them up!
> I don't think I've seen one with all your rides yet.
> 
> ...


il try 2 soon i kinda hv them stored in different places :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 18 2010, 10:58 AM~16651355
> *They will be in good hands and will be put to good use.
> *


foshoo :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 18 2010, 10:40 AM~16651729
> *il try 2 soon i kinda hv them stored in different places :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA!! Satellite storage

--Turri.!


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Was Up Debo 67. :wave: :wave:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 16 2010, 09:52 AM~16626050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LOVE!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Feb 18 2010, 11:50 AM~16651808
> *Was Up Debo 67.  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wut up homie :wave:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 18 2010, 08:49 AM~16650359
> *I can check when I get home.  I Have at least one NOS molding in the package, should have a part number.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


thanks Turri!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 18 2010, 08:14 AM~16650153
> *anyone have GM part numbers for left and right eyebrow moldings?
> *


What do you need that for Jeff?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

i bought a NOS horn button from a guy who told me they have a lot of NOS parts but they catalog their stock by part number....i'm looking to replace my drivers side eyebrow w/ an NOS one.......cars comin together bro ...i'm goin to pick her up from pin stripers now...i'll post pics later...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 17 2010, 11:43 AM~16640700
> *Sup Carlos!  Trying to get my car prepped for paint and trying to find some good paint for the paint job as well.  How's it going?  Get all the options you've been looking for for your ride yet?  Find all the green tinted glass you've been looking for?
> 
> Take it easy Carlos.
> ...


Still treasure hunting for those options on the daily. It's coming together though.
I got a lead on that Soft-Ray glass for my ride. Probably get it within the next month or so. . .


Stay up homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Feb 16 2010, 08:58 AM~16627629
> *Anyone Have Some Side Molding Pieces They Would Like To Sell? Im Looking For The Side Molding Piece That Goes On The Quarter Panel In Between The Door And The Wheel. I Am Looking For The Same Piece On Both Sides.
> *


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 18 2010, 04:58 PM~16654564
> *i bought a NOS horn button from a guy who told me they have a lot of NOS parts but they catalog their stock by part number....i'm looking to replace my drivers side eyebrow w/ an NOS one.......cars comin together bro ...i'm goin to pick her up from pin stripers now...i'll post pics later...
> *


 Passenger Side Part number is: 3904634 Not sure what the driver's side one is; still poking around. If I find it I'll post it up.

Good luck.

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

thanks Turri............PM sent on that phone # :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 18 2010, 05:58 PM~16654564
> *i bought a NOS horn button from a guy who told me they have a lot of NOS parts but they catalog their stock by part number....i'm looking to replace my drivers side eyebrow w/ an NOS one.......cars comin together bro ...i'm goin to pick her up from pin stripers now...i'll post pics later...
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Where's the pics????? :angry:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

i'll get some pics up this weekend frank.......rainin' today ...i tried to get some pics in the garage they weren't good enough


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

FOR THE HOMIE DAVID


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 17 2010, 10:47 PM~16647769
> *
> TTT..............
> *


im LOVEING this pic fucking bad ass :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THE PROCESS BEGINS ....UPOLSTERY GUY CAME AND STARTED GRABBING MY INTERIOR


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats a good place to order body bushings from?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Feb 20 2010, 02:57 PM~16671512
> *im LOVEING this pic fucking bad ass :0
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2010, 03:06 PM~16671566
> *THE PROCESS BEGINS ....UPOLSTERY GUY CAME AND STARTED GRABBING MY INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


strip model...lovin it! post pics of the process!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 20 2010, 08:26 PM~16673670
> *strip model...lovin it! post pics of the process!!!
> *


You first !! :angry: Still waiting for the Pinstripe pics


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

finally, progress pics

my boy christian molded my frame for me








while i molded my firewall








stripped the dash to metal and primed it


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 20 2010, 10:38 AM~16670011
> *FOR THE HOMIE DAVID
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ulysses! :0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

The ride looks nice sittin in the showroom! This pic looks like it could've been taken in the late sixties or early seventies.


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

me and my boi at a hotrodders show yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 21 2010, 12:01 AM~16675494
> *finally, progress pics
> 
> my boy christian molded my frame for me
> ...


Frame off, wow :wow: Keep us posted, this ones gonna be nice :drama:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Feb 21 2010, 02:42 AM~16676335
> *me and my boi at a hotrodders show yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good baduso, gotta show them hotrodders how we do it!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2010, 03:06 PM~16671566
> *THE PROCESS BEGINS ....UPOLSTERY GUY CAME AND STARTED GRABBING MY INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


 * did your ride come with the CLOTH/VINYL interior too rich? i think that's the way to go if you gonna do your interior *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 18 2010, 06:35 PM~16654848
> *Still treasure hunting for those options on the daily. It's coming together though.
> I got a lead on that Soft-Ray glass for my ride. Probably get it within the next month or so. . .
> Stay up homie
> *


 :dunno: *i can't find a place either - i'm looking for a windshield too CAFE...if you have any leads, let me know bradah*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 21 2010, 02:45 AM~16676349
> *Frame off, wow  :wow:  Keep us posted, this ones gonna be nice  :drama:
> *


 :wave: *waddup dave...howz it bradah?? - howz the 67 running. are you hitting the CHICANO PARK show next month?*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*DOES ANY KNOW THE SIZE OF THE SPEAKER THAT GOES IN THE DASH AND THE REAR SEAT?????*


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 21 2010, 12:01 AM~16675494
> *finally, progress pics
> 
> my boy christian molded my frame for me
> ...


nice


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 21 2010, 12:01 AM~16675494
> *finally, progress pics
> 
> my boy christian molded my frame for me
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Feb 21 2010, 02:42 AM~16676335
> *me and my boi at a hotrodders show yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 21 2010, 04:05 AM~16676554
> *:wave: waddup dave...howz it bradah?? - howz the 67 running. are you hitting the CHICANO PARK show next month?
> *


wuz up Homie, everythings kool with the 67. I'll be at Chicano Park for sure, don't know if i'll have my ride up on the grass or if I'll just be cruising around the park that day but I'll be there. Are u still looking for an og 6 x 9 speaker cover for the rear deck? I think I might have an extra one, let me know.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

did somebody say N.O.S? :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 21 2010, 12:32 PM~16678409
> *wuz up Homie, everythings kool with the 67. I'll be at Chicano Park for sure, don't know if i'll have my ride up on the grass or if I'll just be cruising around the park that day but I'll be there.  Are u still looking for an og 6 x 9 speaker cover for the rear deck? I think I might have an extra one, let me know.
> *


 :biggrin: *right on D..always a pleasure to see your ride. yeah - if you got an extra one, lmk wassup with it. i jus lef you a message on your cell. one love* :biggrin:


----------



## fluf (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2010, 12:51 PM~16678566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE !!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2010, 12:51 PM~16678566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Debo!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JB602+Feb 20 2010, 07:26 PM~16673670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


colth and vynil for sure


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 21 2010, 06:44 PM~16681145
> *Damn Debo!!!!!!!!
> *


forgot i had them :banghead:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2010, 07:51 PM~16681822
> *forgot i had them :banghead:
> *


 :angry: sure you did


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 21 2010, 08:22 PM~16682308
> *:angry: sure you did
> *


wtf....


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2010, 11:51 AM~16678566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want to be like Debo when I grow up... :wow: 


























I have a LOOONG way to go, but hey I got more time than $$.

--Turri. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 21 2010, 08:43 PM~16682613
> *I want to be like Debo when I grow up... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


All of us except Gabe :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 19 2010, 03:41 PM~16664482
> *Passenger Side Part number is: 3904634  Not sure what the driver's side one is; still poking around.  If I find it I'll post it up.
> 
> Good luck.
> ...


Driver's side is ...33

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 21 2010, 08:43 PM~16682613
> *I want to be like Debo when I grow up... :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


nice turri..much props :thumbsup: i dont hv alot of money just come up on good deals


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

here u go frank :biggrin: yes its an extra one i have :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2010, 08:03 PM~16682986
> *nice turri..much props :thumbsup: i dont hv alot of money just come up on good deals
> *



I thought you had one of those $$ trees! :biggrin: 

--Turril


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 21 2010, 09:09 PM~16683117
> *I thought you had one of those $$ trees! :biggrin:
> 
> --Turril
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: wifey has been trimming it lately


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

looks like a 67 in da back :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 21 2010, 09:01 PM~16682948
> *Driver's side is ...33
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Thanks Turri!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Feb 21 2010, 12:51 PM~16678566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: DAMN! :wow: :wow:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 18 2010, 06:35 PM~16654848
> *Still treasure hunting for those options on the daily. *


Ran across a few (green tinted glass) on ebay, you might want to check out.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16683151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :yes: :boink:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

I really don't feel like f#@king myself up, so can anyone tell me if I have to compress my (Front) springs in order to dismantle my front suspension or is that process just for installing them back in?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 21 2010, 11:54 PM~16685307
> *I really don't feel like f#@king myself up, so can anyone tell me if I have to compress my (Front) springs in order to dismantle my front suspension or is that process just for installing them back in?
> 
> 
> ...


its mainly for installing put a floor jack under lower control arm to help out but becareful since theres no weight on frame to keep it from moving..


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2010, 10:15 PM~16683204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmmmm I see no 67 :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 22 2010, 11:19 AM~16688841
> *Ummmmmmm I see no 67  :biggrin:
> *



I see some airbags getting adjusted...

--Turri.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 22 2010, 09:04 AM~16687269
> *its mainly for installing put a floor jack under lower control arm to help out but becareful since theres no weight on frame to keep it from moving..
> *


Coo, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2010, 10:15 PM~16683204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is one fine hyna :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

got my skirts :biggrin: gonna get them painted this week


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 22 2010, 12:27 PM~16689312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice hubbies. They look like 15's, or are you rolling 14's?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 22 2010, 01:43 PM~16689423
> *Nice hubbies.  They look like 15's, or are you rolling 14's?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


14s


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 22 2010, 11:19 AM~16688841
> *Ummmmmmm I see no 67  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 21 2010, 10:39 PM~16685147
> *Ran across a few (green tinted glass) on ebay, you might want to check out.
> *



Good looking out. Do you know theitem number or how it was worded in the ad?

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 21 2010, 09:15 PM~16683204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


W :wow: W!!


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 22 2010, 02:42 PM~16689904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 22 2010, 02:42 PM~16689904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2010, 06:45 PM~16692203
> *badass!
> *


Still waiting for the pics of yours Fucker :angry:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2010, 06:57 PM~16692350
> *Still waiting for the pics of yours Fucker :angry:
> *


calm down fucker! :biggrin: been rainin for three fuckin days!!! and they call it the valley of the sun! bullshit!!! anyways i got the dash out of her now ......replacing the clock , re painting the needles....you know ....detail....my guards should be done tomorrow ...i'll get some photo's up soon.....FUCKER!!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

here's a taste frank.....decklid...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Feb 22 2010, 06:30 PM~16692040
> *.
> nice :biggrin:
> *


thanks..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2010, 06:45 PM~16692203
> *badass!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2010, 08:00 PM~16693167
> *
> here's a taste frank.....decklid...
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 22 2010, 08:06 PM~16693258
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Debo!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2010, 06:57 PM~16692350
> *Still waiting for the pics of yours Fucker :angry:
> *


no te enojes..... :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2010, 06:57 PM~16692350
> *Still waiting for the pics of yours Fucker :angry:
> *


209enojado....todo tiempo! :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2010, 08:25 PM~16693541
> *209enojado....todo tiempo! :biggrin:
> *


he knows to go into the cabaret & ck out the big spook topic. :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2010, 08:00 PM~16693167
> *
> here's a taste frank.....decklid...
> *


Looks good JB!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16693167
> *
> here's a taste frank.....decklid...
> *


NICE....


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16693167
> *
> here's a taste frank.....decklid...
> *



Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Feb 22 2010, 08:06 PM~16693258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys!!! :h5:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Feb 22 2010, 08:43 PM~16693825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks nice now I need to see the rest. My uncle's gonna trip when he see's it :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2010, 09:55 PM~16695104
> *1. Yes I've been there
> 2. wtf is the big spook topic
> Shit looks nice now I need to see the rest. My uncle's gonna trip when he see's it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2010, 09:55 PM~16695104
> *1. Yes I've been there
> 2. wtf is the big spook topic
> Shit looks nice now I need to see the rest. My uncle's gonna trip when he see's it :biggrin:
> *


i gotta go to texas for work for a few days .....i'll shoot some pics when i get back........hope you and your uncle are doin well Frank !!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2010, 10:05 PM~16695295
> *i gotta go to texas for work for a few days .....i'll shoot some pics when i get back........hope you and your uncle are doin well Frank !!!!
> *


Hanging in there Jeff. Your really getting into that car


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2010, 08:00 PM~16693167
> *
> here's a taste frank.....decklid...
> *


 :wow: nicee :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2010, 10:06 PM~16695315
> *Hanging in there Jeff. Your really getting into that car
> *


that's how we roll!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Feb 22 2010, 10:08 PM~16695342
> *:wow: nicee :biggrin:
> *


thx!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

should b back in da streets this weeknd


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 22 2010, 11:20 PM~16695548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOWN LOW D BO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 22 2010, 10:29 PM~16695734
> *DOWN LOW D BO  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yezzzzzir..sits just perfect..thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 22 2010, 03:33 PM~16690322
> *Good looking out. Do you know the item number or how it was worded in the ad?
> 
> Thanks :biggrin:
> *


No problem. Heres the links, bid price ain't that bad right now either. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/65-66-67-Im...=item230583b21e
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/65-66-67-Im...=item230583bd35
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/65-66-67-Im...=item230583e72b
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/65-66-67-Im...=item230583eceb
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/65-66-67-Im...=item230584ee16
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/65-66-67-Im...=item23058d11d5


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talking about1


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 23 2010, 03:12 AM~16697403
> *No problem. Heres the links, bid price ain't that bad right now either. :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/65-66-67-Im...=item230583b21e
> ...



Keep in mind that 65-66 have the same body lines and 67-68 have the same body lines. There are some items that may fit a 67-68 that come off a 65-66 but not perfectly. I will post pics of 67 fastback windows later today and there seems to be small differences. Just don't want anyone spending money on something you all cannot use. Plus, this glass is out of Canada. Consider the cost plus shipping as the it is an international transaction.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Feb 16 2010, 08:58 AM~16627629
> *Anyone Have Some Side Molding Pieces They Would Like To Sell? Im Looking For The Side Molding Piece That Goes On The Quarter Panel In Between The Door And The Wheel. I Am Looking For The Same Piece On Both Sides.
> *


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Feb 22 2010, 10:20 PM~16695548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 23 2010, 08:19 AM~16698354
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


2 ss rags


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

These are fine rides! Hope to have Ugly Betty aka Betty Boop (some day) join these GREAT 7`s


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Turri you got a pm homie :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 23 2010, 10:12 AM~16699807
> *Turri you got a pm homie :biggrin:
> *


You got one too. 

Thanks,

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 23 2010, 01:12 AM~16697403
> *No problem. Heres the links, bid price ain't that bad right now either. :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/65-66-67-Im...=item230583b21e
> ...



Good looking out dog,
I just traded my Soft-Ray windows from my 67 Caprice for the fastback ones I needed. So now I have the doors and the 1/4's, but I'm still looking for the rear big window and windshield though. . .

Thanks again homie


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 23 2010, 07:10 AM~16698278
> *Keep in mind that 65-66 have the same body lines and 67-68 have the same body lines. There are some items that may fit a 67-68 that come off a 65-66 but not perfectly. I will post pics of 67 fastback windows later today and there seems to be small differences. Just don't want anyone spending money on something you all cannot use. Plus, this glass is out of Canada. Consider the cost plus shipping as the it is an international transaction.
> *



Good looking out EZ,
I won't need those vent windows after all, but thank you. 
I'll call you over the weekend so we can chop it up. . .

C :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Feb 23 2010, 10:23 AM~16699390
> *These are fine rides!  Hope to have Ugly Betty aka Betty Boop (some day) join these GREAT 7`s
> 
> 
> ...


is urs a caprice?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

finally got my body off of the frame, time to start puttin in some quality work...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 23 2010, 08:55 PM~16705972
> *finally got my body off of the frame, time to start puttin in some quality work...
> *


Damn, where you been Ralph?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2010, 07:10 PM~16705303
> *is urs a caprice?
> *



That's what I was thinking. Interior is definitely a caprice interior. Never saw a Strato in a caprice.. Learn something new everyday.

--Turri.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 23 2010, 09:12 PM~16706200
> *That's what I was thinking.  Interior is definitely a caprice interior.  Never saw a Strato in a caprice..  Learn something new everyday.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


yea i thought srato was ss option? not a common seat.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2010, 09:18 PM~16706286
> *yea i thought srato was ss option? not a common seat.
> *


i have strato seats un mine :biggrin: and yes it is a super sport :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Feb 23 2010, 08:20 PM~16706318
> *i have strato seats un mine  :biggrin:  and yes it is a super sport :biggrin:
> *


I don't think I've seen an SS w/ a strato either. How does the console work in that set-up? Was that a factory option for an SS? Got pics?

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 23 2010, 11:28 PM~16707427
> *I don't think I've seen an SS w/ a strato either.  How does the console work in that set-up?  Was that a factory option for an SS?  Got pics?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Strato seats were most common in Caprices but you could order an SS with the Strato option. Option being the operative word. You could order any option on any model.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 23 2010, 11:05 PM~16706107
> *Damn, where you been Ralph?
> *


i was in cali for a lil bit, my job took me to edwards afb by lancaster for like 3 weeks....i got some sweet deals on some wheels though, i picked up some tru's on og 5.20's & some 13" star wires...i know a lot pf peeps don't like the star wires but i love the fuck outta them...

but im back now, just wish it would stop snowing n shit, its texas man, its not suppose to snow...wtf...!!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 23 2010, 10:28 PM~16707427
> *I don't think I've seen an SS w/ a strato either.  How does the console work in that set-up?  Was that a factory option for an SS?  Got pics?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


No no console colum shift will post pics. 67 ss came with or without console.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Feb 23 2010, 09:20 PM~16706318
> *i have strato seats un mine  :biggrin:  and yes it is a super sport :biggrin:
> *


Do u have rear sway bar also.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2010, 10:39 PM~16708355
> *No no console colum shift will post pics. 67 ss came with or without console.
> *


Interesting. I knew earlier impalas were available in the SS Line w/ column shift but didn't know they came all the way through '67. 

--Turri.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 24 2010, 08:09 AM~16709819
> *Interesting.  I knew earlier impalas were available in the SS Line w/ column shift but didn't know they came all the way through '67.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


as EZ said any option on any model. if im correct this started again in 67,


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

You could order a 67 SS with strato bench, but you could also get a 67 SS with a column shifted three speed manual. The console would have a special plate to cover up where the shifter would go. 67 was the last year you could get the strato bench in an Impala, in 68 it went to only Caprice.
Steve


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2010, 09:10 PM~16705303
> *is urs a caprice?
> *


Yes it had a big block but they left all the accessories!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Feb 24 2010, 08:22 AM~16709912
> *Yes it had a big block but they left all the accessories!
> *


ur hood was off do u have big block hood?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Feb 24 2010, 08:17 AM~16709867
> *You could order a 67 SS with strato bench, but you could also get a 67 SS with a column shifted three speed manual.  The console would have a special plate to cover up where the shifter would go.  67 was the last year you could get the strato bench in an Impala, in 68 it went to only Caprice.
> Steve
> *


u could order without console also.


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

Never seen one like that. I always thought the only way you didn't get a console was if you got the bench seat. I'll post a picture of that column shift console later on today, its pretty crazy.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 09:25 AM~16709946
> *ur hood was off do u have big block hood?
> *


The hood is still on Sorry not a good pic.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Feb 24 2010, 08:33 AM~16710012
> *Never seen one like that.  I always thought the only way you didn't get a console was if you got the bench seat.  I'll post a picture of that column shift console later on today, its pretty crazy.
> *


oh i think i read ur post wrong i did not know u meant buckets, thought u were talking about strato.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, turri 67*


 :wave: Q-Vo Turri :wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 24 2010, 08:12 AM~16710298
> *:wave: Q-Vo Turri :wave:
> *


Sup EZ!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

yup fellas.....i went digital..... :biggrin: came in today......


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 24 2010, 01:31 PM~16712863
> *yup fellas.....i went digital..... :biggrin: came in today......
> 
> 
> ...



NAICE. Dakota right?

--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 24 2010, 01:46 PM~16713029
> *NAICE.  Dakota right?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 24 2010, 01:31 PM~16712863
> *yup fellas.....i went digital..... :biggrin: came in today......
> 
> 
> ...


nice man ,........real nice


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2010, 11:45 PM~16708406
> *Do u have rear sway bar also.
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 24 2010, 08:09 AM~16709819
> *Interesting.  I knew earlier impalas were available in the SS Line w/ column shift but didn't know they came all the way through '67.
> 
> --Turri.
> *





























here some pics of mine strato seats and there electric :biggrin: my is a super sport but my dosent have a center console


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Feb 24 2010, 04:25 PM~16713838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No center console due to the Strato seat option


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Feb 24 2010, 03:25 PM~16713838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the ride came w/ a console. That makes sense, I couldn't figure out a partial console maybe that ended at the seat, but that wouldn't make sense with a Strato since the center is actually a seat.

Naice rice, I wouldn't mind getting a strato in my ride! 

--Turri.


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of the 66/67 SS console with column shift 3 spd:
















Steve


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Feb 24 2010, 03:58 PM~16714184
> *Here's a couple pics of the 66/67 SS console with column shift 3 spd:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Steve question, would you happen to have an extra door for the console? My friend has a '66 and he's been looking for a door for his console for a while now. 

Thanks,

--Turri.


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

ttt for the big block



http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/downsized_0213001647.jpg


----------



## 67tripn (May 12, 2007)

yeah got a 67 super sport with power sterring,power brakes ,a/c .it has bumper gaurds.12 posi rear end .car needs total restore.oh has factory power windows .327 motor with camel hump heads .what you guys think it is worth .last time it ran was four years ago .last time reg was 1992 .so it has black plates too .little rust from viyle top .but i was thinking of selling her .really don't want to .but things change.so tell me want it is worth .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67tripn_@Feb 24 2010, 07:26 PM~16715595
> *yeah got a 67 super sport with power sterring,power brakes ,a/c .it has bumper gaurds.12 posi rear end .car needs total restore.oh has factory power windows .327 motor with camel hump heads .what you guys think it is worth .last time it ran was four years ago .last time reg was 1992 .so it has black plates too .little rust from viyle top .but i was thinking of selling her .really don't want to .but things change.so tell me want it is worth .
> *


any pics?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

heres pics of my SS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 24 2010, 07:52 PM~16715889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats a nice interior :biggrin:  ill get mine soon :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 24 2010, 07:52 PM~16715889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back home were it b-longs :cheesy:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 24 2010, 07:52 PM~16715889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U have alot of options Gabe sick


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 08:21 PM~16716267
> *U have alot of options Gabe sick
> *


thanx..still on the hunt for more :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 07:21 PM~16716267
> *U have alot of options Gabe sick
> *



Question is, are you missing any options? I see visor mirror, power everything, tilt, tissue box, etc, etc. What are you missing for the 7? Dope as hell ride, and you roll it para acabarla!!

--Turri


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

Turri sorry all the doors I have are bent in half in the middle part. Come to think about it I don't know why I haven't thrown them out they're all garbage.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 24 2010, 08:42 PM~16716572
> *thanx..still on the hunt for more :biggrin:
> *


Looks like your just missing the spot light and 8 track w/ multi plex


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 24 2010, 08:01 PM~16716900
> *Looks like your just missing the spot light and 8 track w/ multi plex
> *


I think EZ has a multi plex :biggrin: 

Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 24 2010, 09:01 PM~16716900
> *Looks like your just missing the spot light and 8 track w/ multi plex
> *


i had them im not a big fan of spotlights..sold my 8 track..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

these r going in next...thanks to EZ


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 24 2010, 09:31 PM~16717354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey gabe will 68 hideways work on 67?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 09:58 PM~16717757
> *Hey gabe will 68 hideways work on 67?
> *


If you put the whole radiator support and modify a bunch of shit , it might :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Why do some 67's have the chrome trim on the sides and some don't?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2010, 02:40 PM~16713487
> *nice man ,........real nice
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 25 2010, 02:26 AM~16718919
> *Why do some 67's have the chrome trim on the sides and some don't?
> *


Originally, the Plain Impalas got a 2 inch thick strip along the lower belt line "crease" in the lower middle part of the side. SuperSports got a thick black/silver molding along the rocker and lower rear quarter.


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 25 2010, 12:59 AM~16717780
> *If you put the whole radiator support and modify a bunch of shit , it might :biggrin:
> *


Anybody ever try this before? I think it could work as a single door assembly, the only thing is the 68 front clip has sunken headlights which gives enough space for the doors to fold. The 67 lights are right up flush with the grille so it would require a mod to the core support. I'm gonna give this a shot someday on my 67 SS if I can ever pull myself away from my 68s for a sec.
Steve


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Feb 25 2010, 05:26 AM~16720171
> *Anybody ever try this before?  I think it could work as a single door assembly, the only thing is the 68 front clip has sunken headlights which gives enough space for the doors to fold.  The 67 lights are right up flush with the grille so it would require a mod to the core support.  I'm gonna give this a shot someday on my 67 SS if I can ever pull myself away from my 68s for a sec.
> Steve
> *


iv seen two cars Gabes his user name is debo 67ss look at His avatar. And mike lopez of lifestyle car club his car is devils chariot both cars are Sick. and LOW RIDERS and juiced :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 27 2009, 02:04 PM~16102324
> *
> here u go frank  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Feb 25 2010, 04:23 AM~16720167
> *Originally, the Plain Impalas got a 2 inch thick strip along the lower belt line "crease" in the lower middle part of the side.  SuperSports got a thick black/silver molding along the  rocker and lower rear quarter.
> *


  thanks for the info


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 PM~16717446
> *
> *


hell yeah, lookin good frank...!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 09:58 PM~16717757
> *Hey gabe will 68 hideways work on 67?
> *


i dont think so...mine are all custom made..NO 68 parts on mine


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 24 2010, 09:59 PM~16717780
> *If you put the whole radiator support and modify a bunch of shit , it might :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

Vid link didn't work for me.. I see it in debo's avatar, looks sick! I'd love to see it in larger size. Where do the doors go, straight up or do they pivot in above the lights?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 25 2010, 09:10 AM~16721173
> *i dont think so...mine are all custom made..NO 68 parts on mine
> *


thats what i thought :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 24 2010, 08:31 PM~16717354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Are those stock '67 kick panesl w/ speaker grills? 

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 25 2010, 06:22 PM~16726028
> *Are those stock '67 kick panesl w/ speaker grills?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


yezzzir


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 25 2010, 05:23 PM~16726049
> *yezzzir
> *



Naice. I didn't even know they had those. Is that correct for the car? What about the vent?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 25 2010, 06:39 PM~16726189
> *Naice.  I didn't even know they had those.  Is that correct for the car?  What about the vent?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


yes they correct ones...my rag is an a/c car kick panels are different.i got them from ez


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

cleaning out my basement i got lots of 67-68 parts kick panels power windows power vents door locks rear view mirror with map light martinez-restoration.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up 67 Riders!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 AM~16732363
> *Whats Up 67 Riders!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Feb 26 2010, 08:53 AM~16732363
> *Whats Up 67 Riders!!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


wut up...wuz up ez :h5:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin: Whats happening 67 world :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, turri 67, cafeconlechedjs*


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Feb 26 2010, 10:17 AM~16733564
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup fellas.

--Turri.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

67 ss hardtop for sale with power window power seat power vents new 327 ac car with no rust original california car color is gold on gold front end is off takeing me two weeks to get to it in the garage to take pic ! 7500.00 obo?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Feb 26 2010, 11:23 AM~16734081
> *got a nice 67 ss hardtop for sale with power window power seat power vents new 327 ac car with no rust original california car color is gold on gold front end is off takeing me two weeks to get to it in the garage ! 7500.00 obo?
> *


What's up Angel! You should post up some pics, I'm sure that would sell quick depending on the condition.

--Turri.


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 24 2010, 11:37 PM~16717446
> *
> *


  that fuckers beautiful homie , but wheres tha skirts and chrome side moldings ? Still love it though !   :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 24 2010, 08:52 PM~16715889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So damn nice!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Feb 26 2010, 01:11 PM~16734402
> * that fuckers beautiful homie , but wheres tha skirts and chrome side moldings ?  Still love it though !      :biggrin:
> *


Had some skirts sold em got some more just need to paint them (lagging)  The car didnt have the Mouldings when I got it. If i repaint it they will go back on


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

watch the trunk.. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Feb 26 2010, 01:57 PM~16734687
> *So damn nice!
> *


thanks


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 26 2010, 12:25 PM~16734095
> *What's up Angel!  You should post up some pics, I'm sure that would sell quick depending on the condition.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


to much junk need to clean fist but vary nice car it is a project


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 26 2010, 01:14 PM~16734803
> *
> watch the trunk.. :biggrin:
> *


Dopeness! Out of a cadi?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 26 2010, 04:23 PM~16735891
> *Dopeness!  Out of a cadi?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :no:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

map mirror for 67-70 gm cars


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Feb 26 2010, 08:14 PM~16737811
> *map mirror for 67-70 gm cars
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Feb 26 2010, 07:14 PM~16737811
> *map mirror for 67-70 gm cars
> 
> 
> ...


Got price? No way this would work in a rag would it?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 26 2010, 09:59 PM~16738769
> *Got price?  No way this would work in a rag would it?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


yes it will.its done :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 26 2010, 09:25 PM~16738930
> *yes it will.its done :biggrin:
> *



I'm telling you debo, you got ALL the options except for maybe 4. 8 track, multi plex, spot lights and head rests! Anything else?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 26 2010, 10:26 PM~16738939
> *I'm telling you debo, you got ALL the options except for maybe 4. 8 track, multi plex, spot lights and head rests!  Anything else?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


had the 8 track set up & sold it me no like..not a big fan of spot lites..but on the hunt for a few more options..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

somebody stole my avatar :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 26 2010, 09:32 PM~16738981
> *had the 8 track set up & sold it me no like..not a big fan of spot lites..but on the hunt for a few more options..
> *


Headrests? 

Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 26 2010, 10:36 PM~16739014
> *Headrests?
> 
> Turri.
> *


never seen them on 67 plus i have bucket seats


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 26 2010, 09:41 PM~16739065
> *never seen them on 67 plus i have bucket seats
> *


I saw them on a car on ebay onetime... I dunno, maybe it has to grow on you. 

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 26 2010, 11:14 PM~16739312
> *I saw them on a car on ebay onetime...  I dunno, maybe it has to grow on you.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


i dont think they were og :dunno:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## blackvine63 (Feb 27, 2010)

67 is cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 27 2010, 07:12 AM~16740662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I Like :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 26 2010, 10:17 PM~16739337
> *i dont think they were og :dunno:
> *


I managed to find a picture of a 66 caprice with headrests. Maybe it was a '66 that had the headrests.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

morning bump


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Turri you got a PM bro


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67+Feb 26 2010, 11:36 PM~16739014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Headrests were an option for 67 GM's including Impala & Caprice models. I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 22 2010, 11:20 PM~16695548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, what moldings are these off of? I like the molding set near the rockers rather than in the middle. Are they SS moldings??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Feb 28 2010, 03:27 PM~16751208
> *Hey, what moldings are these off of? I like the molding set near the rockers rather than in the middle. Are they SS moldings??
> *


its a real ss car.they take that molding


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's my uncles 67 SS that has factory headrests on a strato bench seat. These are the same style as the bucket seat ones, and they were shared between 66 and 67. 68 is different.


















His car has some nice options, including fiber optics, climate control and power door locks


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 26 2010, 10:33 PM~16738988
> *somebody stole my avatar :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


ya seen that it all over 68 fest :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

IAM SELLING A 68 CADILLAC TILT TELESCOPIC STEERING WHEEL COLUMN....YOU HAVE TO MODIFY IT BUT IT WILL FIT A 67-68 GM :0 ASKING $300 OBO...ILL BE HEADING TO POMONA NEXT WEEKEND....


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn_1ZWo0GNw :biggrin:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 28 2010, 04:30 PM~16751231
> *its a real ss car.they take that molding
> *


Ok thats what i thought. Cool. Thanks!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Feb 28 2010, 05:44 PM~16752345
> *Here's my uncles 67 SS that has factory headrests on a strato bench seat.  These are the same style as the bucket seat ones, and they were shared between 66 and 67.  68 is different.
> 
> 
> ...


is thier a big block in ur uncles car?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Feb 28 2010, 05:44 PM~16752345
> *Here's my uncles 67 SS that has factory headrests on a strato bench seat.  These are the same style as the bucket seat ones, and they were shared between 66 and 67.  68 is different.
> 
> 
> ...


is the stock RED for 67's?????, or is this just for 67 SS's???


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 28 2010, 10:04 PM~16755625
> *is the stock RED for 67's?????, or is this just for 67 SS's???
> *


stock 4 impalas :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 28 2010, 10:13 PM~16755756
> *stock 4 impalas :biggrin:
> *


debo...do you the name for the stock red for 67's and the color????


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 28 2010, 10:25 PM~16755935
> *debo...do you the name for the stock red for 67's and the color????
> *


I think there was two rally red and bollero red.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2010, 10:37 PM~16756107
> *I think there was two rally red and bollero red.
> *


*right on mike...howz the 67 coming along?? - can't wait to see it in person. one love bro - big rasta *:biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Feb 28 2010, 08:28 PM~16754153
> *:thumbsup:
> *


any extra parts you got to slang?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 28 2010, 08:23 PM~16753351
> *IAM SELLING A 68 CADILLAC TILT TELESCOPIC STEERING WHEEL COLUMN....YOU HAVE TO MODIFY IT BUT IT WILL FIT A 67-68 GM :0 ASKING $300 OBO...ILL BE HEADING TO POMONA NEXT WEEKEND....
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THAT COLUMN WONT WORK FOR 67 CUZZ OF THE LOCK , IT NEEDS TO B ON THE STEERINGWHEEL . DBO SHOW US URS


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 28 2010, 11:12 PM~16756610
> *any extra parts you got to slang?
> *


A Couple, PM Me With What You Need!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 28 2010, 10:46 PM~16756235
> *right on mike...howz the 67 coming along?? - can't wait to see it in person. one love bro - big rasta :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Big Rhasta the 7 is coming along need to install softray glass so the interior can be finished.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Feb 28 2010, 11:31 PM~16756901
> *I THINK THAT COLUMN WONT WORK FOR 67 CUZZ OF THE LOCK , IT NEEDS TO B ON THE STEERINGWHEEL . DBO SHOW US URS
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2010, 09:02 AM~16759415
> *Whats up Big Rhasta the 7 is coming along need to install softray glass so the interior can be finished.
> *


 :biggrin:* alright....i gotta get my camera ready*


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 28 2010, 07:23 PM~16753351
> *IAM SELLING A 68 CADILLAC TILT TELESCOPIC STEERING WHEEL COLUMN....YOU HAVE TO MODIFY IT BUT IT WILL FIT A 67-68 GM :0 ASKING $300 OBO...ILL BE HEADING TO POMONA NEXT WEEKEND....
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD...SOLD...SOLD..... :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 1 2010, 02:01 PM~16761968
> *SOLD...SOLD...SOLD..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 28 2010, 10:25 PM~16755935
> *debo...do you the name for the stock red for 67's and the color????
> *


D-bo can u name that color for 500$$$ Bob Parker. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Feb 28 2010, 11:31 PM~16756901
> *I THINK THAT COLUMN WONT WORK FOR 67 CUZZ OF THE LOCK , IT NEEDS TO B ON THE STEERINGWHEEL . DBO SHOW US URS
> *


ya D-bo he wants 2 c ur :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 1 2010, 07:14 PM~16764105
> *ya D-bo he wants 2 c ur :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: no ****


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 1 2010, 08:29 PM~16765865
> *:twak:  :twak: no ****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 28 2010, 10:25 PM~16755935
> *debo...do you the name for the stock red for 67's and the color????
> *


Paint Codes - Exterior Colors 
Color Name / Code Color Image Color Name / Code Color Image 
A - Tuxedo Black
Lucite® Code - 88
Dulux® Code - 93-005

L - Tahoe Turquoise (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4824L
Dulux® Code - 4824DH

C - Ermine White
Lucite® Code - 4024L
Dulux® Code - 93-37774
M - Royal Plum (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4832L
Dulux® Code - 4832DH

D - Nantucket Blue (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4815L
Dulux® Code - 4815D
N - Madeira Maroon (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4624H
Dulux® Code - 181-97213M

E - Deepwater Blue (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4817L
Dulux® Code - 4817D
R - Bolero Red
Lucite® Code - 4822LH
Dulux® Code - 4822DH

F - Marina Blue (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4850L
Dulux® Code - 4850D
S - Sierra Fawn (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4826L
Dulux® Code - 4826D

G - Granada Gold (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4825L
Dulux® Code - 4825D
T - Capri Cream
Lucite® Code - 4819L
Dulux® Code - 4819D

H - Mountain Green (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4816L
Dulux® Code - 4816D
Y - Butternut Yellow
Lucite® Code - 4620L
Dulux® Code - 93-96908

K - Emerald Turquoise (metallic)
Lucite® Code - 4818L
Dulux® Code - 4818D

NOTES: The first letter of a two-letter paint code identifies the body color. The second letter identifies the roof color. (For example, the combination RA on a Chevrolet would indicate the body finished in Bolero Red and the roof area in Tuxedo Black.) General Motors paint code plate for all models except Corvair and Corvette is located under the hood at the top of the firewall on the left or right of the upper shroud. Corvair paint code plate is on the left cross-rail in the engine compartment. Corvette paint code plate is on the instrument panel brace, below the glove compartment.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

frame is done


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Here's my uncles 67 SS that has factory headrests on a strato bench seat. These are the same style as the bucket seat ones, and they were shared between 66 and 67. 68 is different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

gm switch delete


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

that shit is tight


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Mar 2 2010, 12:30 AM~16768984
> *that shit is tight
> *


Whats up Jesse?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2010, 10:37 PM~16768552
> *frame is done
> 
> 
> ...


Naice azz ride. Those knuckle guards off a 59 and customized for your 7?

Thanks,

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

:wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY :wave:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 2 2010, 08:36 AM~16770495
> *Naice azz ride.  Those knuckle guards off a 59 and customized for your 7?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


My partner bought them from a man at swap meet and he told him they were original 65-67. dont really know but he had 3 sets and 1 set fit hes 66 also..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 1 2010, 08:44 PM~16766085
> *Paint Codes - Exterior Colors
> Color Name / Code Color Image Color Name / Code Color Image
> A - Tuxedo Black
> ...


 :biggrin: *right clicked and saved...one love debo*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 2 2010, 08:36 AM~16770499
> *
> :wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY  :wave:
> *


*one love uce... *:thumbsup: *are you going to the LRM show??*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 2 2010, 10:59 AM~16771670
> *one love uce... :thumbsup: are you going to the LRM show??
> *


yessir i am!  one love as always!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 2 2010, 09:36 AM~16770499
> * :wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY  :wave:*





> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, turri 67*


 :wave:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 2 2010, 09:36 AM~16770499
> *
> :wave: GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY  :wave:
> *


SIK PIK....


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, turri 67


What's happening Art?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 2 2010, 04:55 PM~16774718
> *SIK PIK....
> *


It would be sicker if I could see some pinstripes :angry:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 08:47 AM~16770596
> *My partner  bought them from a man at  swap meet and he told him they were original 65-67. dont really know but he had 3 sets and 1 set fit hes 66 also..
> *


And the other set goes to Frank :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 1 2010, 08:44 PM~16766085
> *Paint Codes - Exterior Colors
> Color Name / Code Color Image Color Name / Code Color Image
> A - Tuxedo Black
> ...


Fucking D-bo ur like a walking encyclopedia :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 2 2010, 05:01 PM~16775390
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, turri 67
> What's happening Art?
> *


Sup Carlos! Just working on the ride. Still getting taken down to bare metal. You rolling to Pomona? Rain or shine!

Take it easy.

--Turri.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 2 2010, 06:43 PM~16775832
> *And the other set goes to Frank :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Frank?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 2 2010, 06:42 PM~16775818
> *It would be sicker if I could see some pinstripes :angry:
> *


damn Frank....you're a fuckin hardass!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 2 2010, 04:55 PM~16774718
> *SIK PIK....
> *


thx cAT !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 2 2010, 07:22 PM~16776350
> *damn Frank....you're a fuckin hardass!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

:wave: WASSUP 67 WORLD


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 2 2010, 07:22 PM~16776350
> *damn Frank....you're a fuckin hardass!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 2 2010, 07:22 PM~16776350
> *damn Frank....you're a fuckin hardass!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh...his 67 is already clean!!! - he doesn't need them...I DO :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Morning 67 riders


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Q-Vo everyone!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 3 2010, 08:43 AM~16782640
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Q-Vo everyone!
> *


WHATS UP EZ :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Mar 3 2010, 07:43 AM~16782640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup EZ & Frank! It needs to stop raining already! 

--Turri.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

WHATS UP BIG RHASTA TTT 67s


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 3 2010, 08:43 AM~16782640
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Q-Vo everyone!
> *


 :wave: *WASSUP EZ...HOWZ IT BRADAH*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2010, 10:10 AM~16783414
> *WHATS UP BIG RHASTA TTT 67s
> *


  *CHILLIN BROTHA...I SEE YOU!!!! - when i get to stockton, imma come check you out. ONE LOVE*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 3 2010, 08:37 AM~16782587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 3 2010, 08:37 AM~16782587
> *Morning 67 riders
> *


 :wave: *wassup senor cheeze...howz it uce. keep that 67 looking good*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 3 2010, 11:19 AM~16783504
> *:wave: WASSUP EZ...HOWZ IT BRADAH*


 :wave: You never called me back. Do you still need to talk to me?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 3 2010, 10:34 AM~16783671
> *:wave: You never called me back. Do you still need to talk to me?
> *


  *damn ez...sorry i called you so late - debo answered my ? about the color RED for 67's. right on bradah*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 3 2010, 11:27 AM~16784295
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: *i see the big"M" is in the house fasho....ONE LOVE BRADAH*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 2 2010, 07:24 PM~16776374
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


u need to paint ur skirts from ur avatar :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 3 2010, 12:12 PM~16784711
> *u need to paint ur skirts from ur avatar :biggrin:
> *


I sold those ones to Ralphdogg :biggrin: I got another set  You however need to quit giving out your Avitar out to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 3 2010, 01:42 PM~16784908
> *I sold those ones to Ralphdogg :biggrin: I got another set  You however need to quit giving out your Avitar out to everyone :biggrin:
> *


It's a great avi...I was thiking of using it myself :rofl: 
I found a guy on the 68 Impala thread with D's avi and I asked him to remove it. Like a gentleman, he did.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, baduso, 209impala*


 :wave: What up Frank


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 3 2010, 12:48 PM~16784946
> *It's a great avi...I was thiking of using it myself :rofl:
> I found a guy on the 68 Impala thread with D's avi and I asked him to remove it. Like a gentleman, he did.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 3 2010, 12:42 PM~16784908
> *I sold those ones to Ralphdogg :biggrin: I got another set  You however need to quit giving out your Avitar out to everyone :biggrin:
> *


  that avi was stolen from me..


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, debo67ss, turri 67*


Que onda gente


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 3 2010, 01:10 PM~16785108
> * that avi was stolen from me..
> *


*your avi is PRICELESS!!!!!*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*TO THE TOP...1967's ALL DAY*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 3 2010, 11:57 AM~16784588
> *:wave: i see the big"M" is in the house fasho....ONE LOVE BRADAH
> *


Yup, Just Getting Info And Ideas For My 67!!!!!


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 3 2010, 01:15 PM~16785604
> *Yup, Just Getting Info And Ideas For My 67!!!!!
> *


Need a different Avi? Seems like some of us are sharing a naice one out there....

Sup Debo! :biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

hey D-bo u still rolling 2 pomona on sunday


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 3 2010, 03:48 PM~16784946
> *It's a great avi...I was thiking of using it myself :rofl:
> I found a guy on the 68 Impala thread with D's avi and I asked him to remove it. Like a gentleman, he did.
> *


yes I am sorry for this. I actually didn't realize I took it from Debo until I was lurkin through the 67 FEST one of my homies sent it to me. I apologize for any misunderstanding  

When I install my hideaways on my 68 ez_rider you gotta hook me up with one with my car in it :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 2 2010, 05:48 PM~16775904
> *Sup Carlos!  Just working on the ride.  Still getting taken down to bare metal.  You rolling to Pomona?  Rain or shine!
> 
> Take it easy.
> ...


Yeah, we're gonna roll out. . . I haven't been there for a couple of years. :happysad:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 3 2010, 02:08 PM~16785537
> *your avi is PRICELESS!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: your right! it was free for everyone thats using it :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 3 2010, 05:31 PM~16787278
> *hey D-bo u still rolling 2 pomona on sunday
> *


if it dont rain...i wanna go sell sum parts i have. :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 3 2010, 08:08 PM~16789686
> *if it dont rain...i wanna go sell sum parts i have. :biggrin:
> *


What you got for sale? You posting up in a booth, driving a car in or just strolling it?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16789728
> *What you got for sale?  You posting up in a booth, driving a car in or just strolling it?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


well not any 67 parts. :biggrin: i hv a 76 short bed truck i need to sell.& im thinking of putting up one of my hardtops 4 sale.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 3 2010, 02:09 PM~16785547
> *TO THE TOP...1967's ALL DAY
> *


x67


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Mar 3 2010, 06:47 PM~16787435
> *yes I am sorry for this. I actually didn't realize I took it from Debo until I was lurkin through the 67 FEST one of my homies sent it to me. I apologize for any misunderstanding   Will do bro. *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi ez n the rest of 7 riders


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

Starting off the day right


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16790236
> *well not any 67 parts. :biggrin: i hv a 76 short bed truck i need to sell.& im thinking of putting up one of my hardtops 4 sale.
> *


Good luck on the sales! There was on OK '67 HT for sale at the last Pomona show. Red w/ black interior, it was ok nothing great; but paint and int. was recently redone. He wanted I think $6k for it. He didn't seem to get a lot of interest, he had a caprice he was working on that he wanted to finish off as well. Older guy, ok ride.

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

HEY EZ CHECK YOUR PM BOX .....


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

The homie Nando's


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Mar 4 2010, 05:12 AM~16793148
> *Starting off the day right
> 
> 
> ...


Nice u takeing roll call :0


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 3 2010, 09:08 PM~16789686
> *if it dont rain...i wanna go sell sum parts i have. :biggrin:
> *


Cool I manage 2 skape sme $$$ 2gthr :biggrin: they wanted a grip$$$ 4 those part 2 get chrome :angry: fuck it looks like I hve 2 wait


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Mar 4 2010, 05:12 AM~16793148
> *Starting off the day right
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: *wish i had it like you!!!*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 4 2010, 10:10 AM~16794870
> *Cool I manage 2 skape sme $$$ 2gthr :biggrin: they wanted a grip$$$ 4 those part 2 get chrome :angry: fuck it looks like I hve 2 wait
> *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 4 2010, 10:07 AM~16794831
> *Nice u takeing roll call :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

there you go Frank!....lmk whatcha think........ :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 4 2010, 05:46 PM~16799073
> *
> 
> there you go Frank!....lmk whatcha think........ :biggrin:
> *


BAD AZZ!!! 

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 4 2010, 06:55 PM~16799136
> *BAD AZZ!!!
> 
> --Turri.
> *


thanks turri!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 4 2010, 06:42 PM~16799043
> *
> *


 :0 Looks more and more like mine  Looks really good Jeff, nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 4 2010, 07:17 PM~16799334
> *:0 Looks more and more like mine  Looks really good Jeff, nice job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wise minds think alike Frank.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 4 2010, 07:25 PM~16799388
> *wise minds think alike Frank.....
> *


Haha :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

that is nice



> _Originally posted by SS427_@Mar 4 2010, 05:12 AM~16793148
> *Starting off the day right
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 4 2010, 07:46 PM~16799073
> *
> 
> there you go Frank!....lmk whatcha think........ :biggrin:
> *


NICE LINES HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

CANT WAIT FOR SUMMER TIME....


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 4 2010, 06:42 PM~16799043
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: *i always loved this color*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 4 2010, 09:57 PM~16801362
> *:thumbsup: i always loved this color
> *


lovin champagne too......


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 4 2010, 08:48 PM~16800474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same here homie.......... even know it hits 115 degrees in phoenix!................70's today!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

nice 6 7s homies! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Mar 4 2010, 07:12 AM~16793148
> *Starting off the day right
> 
> 
> ...


nice a 67, 68 & a 63 in the back, must be nice...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

I HAVE A ??? WOULD 68 HOOD HINGES WORK ON A 67 ?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys the other day I ran into a 67 2 dr post car in a wrecking yard. I never seen one before, are these rare or common? I know 62 belairs are really up there in price an didn know if any
others were to


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Mar 4 2010, 05:12 AM~16793148
> *Starting off the day right
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Those are rare! :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

67-68 kick panel for sale and map mirror


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 4 2010, 11:03 PM~16802101
> *I HAVE A ??? WOULD 68 HOOD HINGES WORK ON A 67 ?
> *


nope..hinges are differnt


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 5 2010, 12:03 AM~16802101
> *I HAVE A ??? WOULD 68 HOOD HINGES WORK ON A 67 ?
> *


PM sent


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Big Rhasta u comming to Stockton on the 3/20?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 5 2010, 02:56 PM~16806923
> *Hey Big Rhasta u comming to Stockton on the 3/20?
> *


*yeah...that was my plans!!!! - are you bringing the 7 out???? *:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 5 2010, 05:50 PM~16808202
> *yeah...that was my plans!!!! - are you bringing the 7 out???? :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :x:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 5 2010, 05:50 PM~16808202
> *yeah...that was my plans!!!! - are you bringing the 7 out???? :biggrin:
> *


Its not a trailer 
queen
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Finnishing up the dynamat


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 5 2010, 08:37 PM~16809467
> *Finnishing up the dynamat
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 5 2010, 10:39 PM~16809487
> *:drama:
> *


this is my problem, all i do is drink & stare at my ride, i dont work on it...!!!

its all disassembled so i dont even know where to begin man, sucks...

 :angry:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 5 2010, 08:48 PM~16809591
> *this is my problem, all i do is drink & stare at my ride, i dont work on it...!!!
> 
> its all disassembled so i dont even know where to begin man, sucks...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 5 2010, 11:44 AM~16805723
> *nope..hinges are differnt
> *


thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY EZ IT WAS NICE MEETING TODAY ...... THANKS FOR THE PARTS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 6 2010, 01:15 AM~16811304
> *HEY EZ IT WAS NICE MEETING TODAY ...... THANKS FOR THE PARTS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It was good meeting you as well. Let me know if I can help with anything else.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 6 2010, 08:39 AM~16812447
> *It was good meeting you as well. Let me know if I can help with anything else.
> *


got ur pm.. :wow: .very nice piece :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: D-Cheeze, 209impala

WHATS UP FRANK ? :h5:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 6 2010, 12:52 PM~16813713
> *got ur pm.. :wow: .very nice piece :thumbsup:
> *


WHTS UP d-BO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 6 2010, 02:04 PM~16814001
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: D-Cheeze, 209impala
> 
> ...


Whats going on Rich? Hows the interior going?


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just re-discovered these today; 67-only wide style vigilites


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:wave: 
WESS UP LAYLO67


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Mar 6 2010, 06:05 PM~16815163
> *Just re-discovered these today; 67-only wide style vigilites
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Good Morning SEVEN'S! uffin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

morning ! from the north west coast


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 7 2010, 09:50 AM~16819235
> *Good Morning SEVEN'S! uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *I LOVE DAVE'S RIDE!!!!!*


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 7 2010, 09:50 AM~16819235
> *Good Morning SEVEN'S! uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 4 2010, 08:48 PM~16800474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 6 2010, 02:31 PM~16814403
> *Whats going on Rich? Hows the interior going?
> *


Back seat and door panels are done .... Dropping the cAr off this week for the rest ... Will get some pictures up soon


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 7 2010, 03:40 PM~16821231
> *Back seat and door panels are done .... Dropping the cAr off this week for the rest ... Will get some pictures up soon
> *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 7 2010, 03:40 PM~16821231
> *Back seat and door panels are done .... Dropping the cAr off this week for the rest ... Will get some pictures up soon
> *


 :biggrin: i* have mine too...jus haven't put it in yet. i should've sold you mine. i'm going with another color*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Mar 6 2010, 06:05 PM~16815163
> *Just re-discovered these today; 67-only wide style vigilites
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: *where do these go?????*


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: 
playing around after work today....


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

loves my 67
night all


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2010, 12:36 AM~16825553
> *:dunno: where do these go?????
> *


On the tip of the front fenders I believe  These are the fiber optics like on the 68's that flash w/ the blinkers. An option, but in my opinion a pretty useless one  I think you could spend your $$ on something better option wise  Just my .02


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2010, 12:32 AM~16825529
> *:biggrin: i have mine too...jus haven't put it in yet. i should've sold you mine. i'm going with another color
> *


Hey BigRhasta Who did ur upholstry?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up 67 Riders!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 8 2010, 07:41 AM~16826480
> *On the tip of the front fenders I believe  These are the fiber optics like on the 68's that flash w/ the blinkers. An option, but in my opinion a pretty useless one  I think you could spend your $$ on something better option wise  Just my .02
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, turri 67, laylo67, D-Cheeze*


 :wave: Morning everyone!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 8 2010, 10:03 AM~16827386
> *:wave: Morning everyone!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sup fellas. Anybody go to Pomona yesterday? I was tempted, but didn't make it. Figured not a lot of people went due to it raining during set-up; rained all night Saturday didn't it? Long Beach is Saturday and so is that show in South Gate I think...

--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 8 2010, 09:28 AM~16827108
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


Right back at ya Gabe :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 8 2010, 11:48 AM~16828245
> *Right back at ya Gabe :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 8 2010, 11:20 AM~16828022
> *Sup fellas.  Anybody go to Pomona yesterday?  I was tempted, but didn't make it.  Figured not a lot of people went due to it raining during set-up; rained all night Saturday didn't it?  Long Beach is Saturday and so is that show in South Gate I think...
> 
> --Turri.
> *


yup i went..it was ok got me a tilt column :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 8 2010, 12:20 PM~16828909
> *yup i went..it was ok got me a tilt column :biggrin:
> *


Naice. That column out of a '67? Any luck selling your rides? 

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 8 2010, 07:41 AM~16826480
> *On the tip of the front fenders I believe  These are the fiber optics like on the 68's that flash w/ the blinkers. An option, but in my opinion a pretty useless one  I think you could spend your $$ on something better option wise  Just my .02
> *


 :thumbsup: *oh ok...those are ok, i wouldn't put those on the 7 tho. everyone has their own taste i guess*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 8 2010, 10:03 AM~16827386
> *:wave: Morning everyone!
> *


 :biggrin: *good afternoon ez....wassup to all the 67 owners and riders - ONE LOVE*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 8 2010, 01:20 PM~16828909
> *yup i went..it was ok got me a tilt column :biggrin:
> *


*HEY DEBO....IF YOU* :wow: *ANOTHER TILT FOR SALE - LET ME KNOW BRADAH*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2010, 08:06 AM~16826619
> *Hey BigRhasta Who did ur upholstry?
> *


*i got it done down on SD....it needs to be re-done. it was recovered in 98 and it's been used and abused. how about yours....where you getting yours done???*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

gettin my 67 goin.....ready for side trim next..... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 8 2010, 02:36 PM~16829465
> *gettin my 67 goin.....ready for side trim next..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:* i like that shade of blue chewie...are you gonna put skirts on her and a moonroof????*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2010, 01:47 PM~16829539
> *:biggrin: i like that shade of blue chewie...are you gonna put skirts on her and a moonroof????
> *


yup yup....got da skirts ready and painted....just waiting for mounting hardware to come in...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 8 2010, 02:36 PM~16829465
> *gettin my 67 goin.....ready for side trim next..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn you didnt pop the holes for the trim before you painted it :0 :0 I'm not saying it cant be done, but I wouldnt do it :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 8 2010, 02:26 PM~16829840
> *yup yup....got da skirts ready and painted....just waiting for mounting hardware to come in...
> *


How are you going to mount them? My skirts have hooks on them, but I've also seen people mount them with those little screw on brackets that grabs the lip of the skirt. Curious which is better, I know I'm missing some hardware for mine in order to use the hooks though.

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 8 2010, 03:26 PM~16829840
> *yup yup....got da skirts ready and painted....just waiting for mounting hardware to come in...
> *


 :biggrin:* post some pics when you put them on. gonna look nice!!!*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 8 2010, 11:20 AM~16828022
> *Sup fellas.  Anybody go to Pomona yesterday?  I was tempted, but didn't make it.  Figured not a lot of people went due to it raining during set-up; rained all night Saturday didn't it?  Long Beach is Saturday and so is that show in South Gate I think...
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Ya i caught a ride frm D-bo n homie jimmy like they say RAIN or SHINE if ur Down ur Down .D-bo pck up nice tilt it was good day n way bck 2 O.C. drove by Dub show frm FWY .LOL :biggrin: thk Long B is on Sunday homie :cheesy:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Started the 7 2day took 4 a spin arnd block :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 8 2010, 05:26 PM~16831388
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Front end pic is BAD AZZ!!

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

a few shots from phoenix show


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 06:57 PM~16831722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean 67 bro


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *cool pic JB...how was the show??, heard it was raining cats and dogs*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2010, 08:27 PM~16833009
> *
> 
> :biggrin: cool pic JB...how was the show??, heard it was raining cats and dogs
> *


aw man......brutal.....rained hard...everyone toughed it out and showed beautifully!!!amazing show!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 06:57 PM~16831722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Jeff  Post some more I know you got em :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 09:09 PM~16833487
> *
> *


Your supposed to get her to sit on your car :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 8 2010, 09:14 PM~16833566
> *Your supposed to get her to sit on your car :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i tried ...she said she had to pee... :uh:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 09:17 PM~16833577
> *i tried ...she said she had to pee... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 8 2010, 02:06 PM~16829253
> *Naice.  That column out of a '67?  Any luck selling your rides?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


i just went to walk around..maybe nxt time il take a car.


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 10:19 PM~16833596
> *
> *


sick trunk....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 07:57 PM~16831722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REPRESENT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 8 2010, 06:26 PM~16831388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

mine is just collecting dust..rains every wknd. :angry:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 8 2010, 09:45 PM~16833948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so badass


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 06:57 PM~16831722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: how was the show?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 8 2010, 09:57 PM~16834170
> *:thumbsup: how was the show?
> *


great show.......rained hard....everyone toughed it out though!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 10:03 PM~16834261
> *great show.......rained hard....everyone toughed it out though!!
> *


cool.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Mike what happened w/ Rudy today??? Shoot me a PM


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2010, 02:28 PM~16829410
> *i got it done down on SD....it needs to be re-done. it was recovered in 98 and it's been used and abused. how about yours....where you getting yours done???
> *


JF upholstry his name is juan flores.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2010, 11:04 PM~16834909
> *JF upholstry his name is juan flores.
> *


*howz his prices for installs only????*


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 8 2010, 03:44 PM~16830443
> *:0  :0 damn you didnt pop the holes for the trim before you painted it :0  :0 I'm not saying it cant be done, but I wouldnt do it :biggrin:
> *



all the holes are there ready for trim....cant really see them in da pics....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 8 2010, 04:08 PM~16830681
> *How are you going to mount them?  My skirts have hooks on them, but I've also seen people mount them with those little screw on brackets that grabs the lip of the skirt.  Curious which is better, I know I'm missing some hardware for mine in order to use the hooks though.
> 
> --Turri.
> *



im going to do both.....just in case..... :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 9 2010, 12:45 AM~16835689
> *howz his prices for installs only????
> *


I will ask him and let u know.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 8 2010, 06:08 PM~16830681
> *How are you going to mount them?  My skirts have hooks on them, but I've also seen people mount them with those little screw on brackets that grabs the lip of the skirt.  Curious which is better, I know I'm missing some hardware for mine in order to use the hooks though.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Turri...I think I have a complete mounting kit. I'll check this weekend and let you know.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 9 2010, 07:19 AM~16837318
> *Turri...I think I have a complete mounting kit. I'll check this weekend and let you know.
> 
> *


Thanks EZ. I have the mounting kit from Car Shop, but I don't think it's the right one that goes w/ the OEM Skirts. It's the screw type chingaderas that tighten the lips not the hook onto the panel.

--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 05:57 PM~16831722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Uce


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2010, 08:05 AM~16837210
> *I will ask him and let u know.
> *


 :biggrin: *right on mike..have a good day bradah!!!!*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 9 2010, 02:48 AM~16836255
> *:sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


*malo uce...got the 67 looking nice!!!. i always loved this ride. one love sole - BIG RASTA* :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Here Is A Picture Of My Project!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 9 2010, 10:58 AM~16839148
> *Here Is A Picture Of My Project!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


How's the interior? Floors, quarters? 
Congrats...

---Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 9 2010, 11:58 AM~16839148
> *Here Is A Picture Of My Project!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*
goodluck on the 67 bro.....*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 8 2010, 09:45 PM~16833948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hurts me 2 c the 7 like that :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 9 2010, 11:56 AM~16839666
> *Hurts me 2 c the 7 like that :biggrin:
> *



Best satellite/ storage garage on LIL!!

:biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 9 2010, 12:14 PM~16839297
> *How's the interior?  Floors, quarters?
> Congrats...
> 
> ...


The Interior Was All There Except For The Seats, But I Found Some!!
The Floors Are Solid Its An AZ Car!!!
The Driver Side Rear Lower Qtr Needs Some Work, I Already Got The Replacement Qtr!!


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey fellas, question. So I saw a magazine with a tach on the dash. Looks kind of like a radar detector; is that OG for a '67? Just curious, not sure I've seen that before.

--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 9 2010, 08:39 PM~16844561
> *Hey fellas, question.  So I saw a magazine with a tach on the dash.  Looks kind of like a radar detector; is that OG for a '67?  Just curious, not sure I've seen that before.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *GOOD MORNING 67 RIDERS*


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 9 2010, 07:39 PM~16844561
> *Hey fellas, question.  So I saw a magazine with a tach on the dash.  Looks kind of like a radar detector; is that OG for a '67?  Just curious, not sure I've seen that before.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Whats happening Art,
Check out that accesories option book you got from me. I believe it shows pics of the dash mounted tach for the 67. I believe the tach dash was an SS option? So maybe this other dash mounted one was for non-SS?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *pulled this up - i wanna re-do it, go with a different color*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 10 2010, 11:49 AM~16850416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color?


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 06:57 PM~16831722
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 9 2010, 09:39 PM~16844561
> *Hey fellas, question.  So I saw a magazine with a tach on the dash.  Looks kind of like a radar detector; is that OG for a '67?  Just curious, not sure I've seen that before.--Turri.*


Turri,
there is indeed two versions of the tach for 67s. It is correct and an accessory for your car. Again, just a matter of taste and an option when you purchased cars back then.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, DOEPS64, turri 67*


 :wave: How you been bro? Long time no see.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2010, 12:15 PM~16850626
> *What color?
> *


 * i wanna go* RED*...i've had this color for the longest. jus want something new, plus it might be my 49ER car!!!! - *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 10 2010, 10:49 AM~16850416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STOP POSTING PICS OF MY CAR RHASTA :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 10 2010, 01:23 PM~16851652
> * i wanna go RED...i've had this color for the longest. jus want something new, plus it might be my 49ER car!!!! -
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 10 2010, 04:14 PM~16852462
> *STOP POSTING PICS OF MY CAR RHASTA  :0
> *


 :biggrin: *waddup rich...see that's what i mean - there's alot of us in the bay that have similiar cars. yours is alot cleaner than mine cheeze, i need a paint and interior. it's hard to get all that done when i drive the 67 everyday. in fact...i just came from the recycle place in the chev...this old dude was looking at me crazy*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 10 2010, 02:23 PM~16851652
> * i wanna go RED...i've had this color for the longest. jus want something new, plus it might be my 49ER car!!!! -
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 10 2010, 04:14 PM~16852472
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow:* i know your a raider fan rich....but the 67 is gonna be my 9ER car*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2010, 04:38 PM~16852676
> *:wow:
> *


 :wave: *wassup mike...howz da 67 coming along. i can't wait to see it*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 10 2010, 03:39 PM~16852682
> *:wow: i know your a raider fan rich....but the 67 is gonna be my 9ER car
> *


 :wow: DONT DO IT :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 10 2010, 04:57 PM~16852882
> *:wow:  DONT DO IT  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2010, 04:38 PM~16852676
> *:wow:
> *


MIKE I WENT BY THE SHOP AND IT WAS CLOSED  IT'S ALL GOOD I GOT TO DRIVE MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Im selling my 67 if you guys know anyone whos looking

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530923


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Mar 10 2010, 07:44 PM~16854509
> *Im selling my 67 if you guys know anyone whos looking
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530923
> *


 :biggrin: *that's a nice 67...good luck on the sale brah*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 10 2010, 06:38 PM~16853808
> *MIKE I WENT BY THE SHOP AND IT WAS CLOSED  IT'S ALL GOOD I GOT TO DRIVE MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


NEW LOCATION 2135 WIGWAM DR. BY NORCAL BATTERIES.


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

sup 67 homie's i am looking for a set of spotlights for my 68 similar/same as 67 :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

got the car wet sanded up


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

wet sanded 1500/ 2000 grit paper


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

roof all done 6 coats of clear on it !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2010, 09:33 PM~16855804
> *NEW LOCATION 2135 WIGWAM DR. BY NORCAL BATTERIES.
> *


 :0 I was right by there! After I left the old shop I went to the Meztizos m/c club house for a after funeral get together. Damn I was in the ride too! :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2010, 12:01 AM~16857507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *BEAUTIFUL*


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2010, 08:01 PM~16857507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Mar 10 2010, 08:52 PM~16856090
> *sup 67 homie's i am looking for a set of spotlights for my 68 similar/same as 67 :biggrin:
> *



There was a guy on ebay selling a set of the fender mounted spotlights, but the auction closed with no winner. He'll probably relist it again soon, so keep your eyes out. If I see it again, I'll get the item number for you. :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up 67 Riders!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Feb 16 2010, 08:58 AM~16627629
> *Anyone Have Some Side Molding Pieces They Would Like To Sell? Im Looking For The Side Molding Piece That Goes On The Quarter Panel In Between The Door And The Wheel. I Am Looking For The Same Piece On Both Sides.
> *


Im Still Looking For These!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

GOODMORNING MY 67 IMPALA LOVERS


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 10 2010, 04:40 PM~16852694
> *:wave: wassup mike...howz da 67 coming along. i can't wait to see it
> *


Whats up big Rhasta been working on moving shop now i can get back to my car.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2010, 10:42 AM~16860015
> *Whats up big Rhasta been working on moving shop now i can get back to my car.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 11 2010, 09:03 AM~16859635
> *GOODMORNING MY 67 IMPALA LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...


Clean.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Mar 11 2010, 12:13 PM~16860820
> *Clean.
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: *TIGHT*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 AM~16859635
> *GOODMORNING MY 67 IMPALA LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 11 2010, 01:34 PM~16861677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 12 2010, 06:03 AM~16859635
> *GOODMORNING MY 67 IMPALA LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...


loving this on the stocks
good shiiit :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:h5: ONE LOVE AND HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, oldskool 67, STOCKTON CUSTOMS, turri 67*


 :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:wave: *waddup dave, mike and turri....one love fellas. eh dave...any luck on that rear deck speaker cover???? - let me know bradah!!!!!!*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 12 2010, 10:04 AM~16869924
> *:h5: ONE LOVE AND HAPPY FRIDAY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Mar 12 2010, 09:18 AM~16870027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup fellas. Anybody hitting LB this weekend? South Gate car show is right up the street as well.

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 12 2010, 11:36 AM~16870732
> *Sup fellas.  Anybody hitting LB this weekend?  South Gate car show is right up the street as well.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


  *i'm not, but i know my club is hitting LB tho...ISLANDERS C.C.*


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 12 2010, 04:21 AM~16868143
> *loving this on the stocks
> good shiiit :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 12 2010, 03:21 AM~16868143
> *loving this on the stocks
> good shiiit :thumbsup:
> *


thanks carnal


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 12 2010, 07:24 AM~16868718
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Will A Door To A 67 Caprice Fit On A Rag 67 Impala?


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 12 2010, 06:19 PM~16872633
> *Will A Door To A 67 Caprice Fit On A Rag 67 Impala?
> *


to my understanding it will fit


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 12 2010, 10:18 AM~16870027
> *:wave:
> *


what's up EZ! :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 12 2010, 04:17 PM~16873123
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :nicoderm: whts up


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Mar 12 2010, 03:56 PM~16872928
> *to my understanding it will fit
> *


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 12 2010, 05:51 PM~16873483
> *:nicoderm: whts up
> *


NUT N MUCH WESS UP WIT DA PLAXS :angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 AM~16859635
> *GOODMORNING MY 67 IMPALA LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...


  fk yes!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 12 2010, 10:20 PM~16876881
> *NUT N MUCH WESS UP WIT DA PLAXS  :angry:
> *


there done homie get them by friday :happysad:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 AM~16859635
> *GOODMORNING MY 67 IMPALA LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Mines at the shop getting all new floor and trunk pans, can't wait to get it back and get started.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2010, 05:42 PM~16882556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Naice. Nothing better than a black straight azz ride...

--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:run:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16883865
> *Naice.  Nothing better than a black straight azz ride...
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 14 2010, 10:52 PM~16891763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, turri 67]*


 :wave: Morning, Turri


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Feb 16 2010, 08:58 AM~16627629
> *Anyone Have Some Side Molding Pieces They Would Like To Sell? Im Looking For The Side Molding Piece That Goes On The Quarter Panel In Between The Door And The Wheel. I Am Looking For The Same Piece On Both Sides.*


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 15 2010, 07:02 AM~16894306
> *:wave: Morning, Turri
> *


Sup EZ. Morning check in.

--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR THE 67 RIDERS


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 10:14 AM~16895385
> *TTT FOR THE 67 RIDERS
> *


 :biggrin:* waddup rich...did you get a chance to go to the streetlow mag show in salinas??? - are coming to stockton on saturday????*


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 14 2010, 11:32 PM~16892202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIKS RICH...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 15 2010, 01:18 PM~16897415
> *NICE PIKS RICH...
> *


Thanks man ... It's easy when the car looks that good ... Congrats on your win bro


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 15 2010, 11:45 AM~16896713
> *:biggrin: waddup rich...did you get a chance to go to the streetlow mag show in salinas??? - are coming to stockton on saturday????
> *


Yeah I went to street low ... Took the caddy .... Hopefully will have the 7 back this week ... As for Stockton I didn't know there was anything going on ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 01:43 PM~16897584
> *Yeah I went to street low ... Took the caddy .... Hopefully will have the 7 back this week ... As for Stockton  I didn't know there was anything going on ?
> *


LITTLE SNEAK PEAK 


















LITTLE SNEAK PEAK


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 03:27 PM~16898488
> *LITTLE SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR COMBO ON THE SEAT RICH LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 03:27 PM~16898488
> *LITTLE SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


Like the combo. Is this a kit or is somebody sewing everything up for you? Looks real naice.

--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 15 2010, 03:34 PM~16898540
> *Like the combo.  Is this a kit or is somebody sewing everything up for you?  Looks real naice.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


BEING SEWED ...UNFOTUNALTY DIDNT HAVE MONEY FOR A KIT .....THIS COST'S ABOUT HALF THE PRICE :wow:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 05:27 PM~16898488
> *LITTLE SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RICH LOOKS GOOD.... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 04:27 PM~16898488
> *LITTLE SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 02:43 PM~16897584
> *Yeah I went to street low ... Took the caddy .... Hopefully will have the 7 back this week ... As for Stockton  I didn't know there was anything going on ?
> *


 :biggrin:* yeah...it a lil get together. hook up with frank, he has all the info. *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 15 2010, 07:03 PM~16899936
> *:biggrin: yeah...it a lil get together. hook up with frank, he has all the info.
> *


Saturday oak park :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Mar 15 2010, 07:03 PM~16899936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich the interior is coming out nice bro  but happened to the cloth inserts???


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2010, 06:12 PM~16900047
> *Saturday oak park :biggrin:
> *


Damm I might be working Saturday


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

damn. every time i get some paint money some emergency happens. I think about trading mine for a big body and then I come back in here and change my mind. 
beutiful cars yall.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 16 2010, 05:05 AM~16904201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 05:27 PM~16898488
> *LITTLE SNEAK PEAK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

hey 67 fiends :biggrin: 
im looking for the rubber seal that goes inbetween the windscreen pillar and the door for a convertible
all the usual online places are out of stock and cant see anything on ebay
anyone??
thanks!!


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 16 2010, 10:16 AM~16906488
> *hey 67 fiends :biggrin:
> im looking for the rubber seal that goes inbetween the windscreen pillar and the door for a convertible
> all the usual online places are out of stock and cant see anything on ebay
> ...



Did you check steelrubber.com or softseal.com?

If they don't have it shoot me a PM and I'll check a couple of catalogs I have at home. 

--Turri.


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 17 2010, 08:42 AM~16907131
> *Did you check steelrubber.com or softseal.com?
> 
> If they don't have it shoot me a PM and I'll check a couple of catalogs I have at home.
> ...


thanks bro will check em out :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE PICS :wow:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 16 2010, 05:05 AM~16904201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a BAD ASS color what is it from cant wait 2 c the finish product :0


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 16 2010, 04:27 PM~16909181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *looks nice rich*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

damn! i've been gone for a few .....everyones rides lookin SICK!!!!
i drove the old girl a total of 400 miles last weekend with uso's for a charity show and shine...i was nervous before we left but she purred like a kitty through the AZ desert with no problems...beautiful trip!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 16 2010, 06:48 PM~16910592
> *damn! i've been gone for a few .....everyones rides lookin SICK!!!!
> i drove the old girl a total of 400 miles last weekend with uso's for a charity show and shine...i was nervous before we left but she purred like a kitty through the AZ desert with no problems...beautiful trip!
> 
> *


*what an investment JB...i know it runs as good as it looks* :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 16 2010, 06:48 PM~16910592
> *damn! i've been gone for a few .....everyones rides lookin SICK!!!!
> i drove the old girl a total of 400 miles last weekend with uso's for a charity show and shine...i was nervous before we left but she purred like a kitty through the AZ desert with no problems...beautiful trip!
> 
> *


* :angry: Shit bro that car was built to be driven! Thats why it was hard to let it go.  *


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

HERES MY 67 ITS COMIN ALONG HOPE TO BE DONE BY EASTER


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 16 2010, 07:18 PM~16910914
> * :angry: Shit bro that car was built to be driven! Thats why it was hard to let it go.
> *


 :thumbsup: :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:48 PM~16912996
> *HERES MY 67 ITS COMIN ALONG HOPE TO BE DONE BY EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 16 2010, 03:27 PM~16909181
> *
> 
> 
> ...



real nice rich....u gotta hook me up with this guy to do mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs*


 :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 16 2010, 05:27 PM~16909181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning EZ,
Whats happening brother? Hope your family is well. I'll be sending you some more $ by the end of next week. Do you know the proper way to remove the rear bench? I know it has hooks along the top but I'm having trouble and don't want to damage it as I remove it from the car. :uh:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602+Mar 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16910592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Kippy :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 17 2010, 08:46 AM~16915214
> *Good morning EZ,Whats happening brother? Hope your family is well. I'll be sending you some more $ by the end of next week. Do you know the proper way to remove the rear bench? I know it has hooks along the top but I'm having trouble and don't want to damage it as I remove it from the car. :uh:*


Carlos, there are also two hooks at the top and the bottom that hold the seat in place. You just have to push down on the seat top and and rotate the seat back to remove. The same applies for the seat bottom. You won't damage anything so don't worry. Let me know if you need more help and I'll send you pics later of the cabin without any interior so you can see the direction of the hooks to help you rotate them so they can be removed. :wave: Q-Vo Turri


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 16 2010, 07:18 PM~16910914
> * :angry: Shit bro that car was built to be driven! Thats why it was hard to let it go.
> *


you aint lyin!!!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Mar 16 2010, 06:57 PM~16910680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys! :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 17 2010, 07:42 AM~16915191
> *:wave:
> *


*waddup ez....howz it!!! *:wave:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:48 PM~16912996
> *HERES MY 67 ITS COMIN ALONG HOPE TO BE DONE BY EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man! :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 17 2010, 10:05 AM~16915747
> *waddup ez....howz it!!! :wave:*


 :wave: A little tough right now but just taking it one day at a time.  Hope all is well with you and the rest of the 67 Family.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 17 2010, 10:52 AM~16916675
> *:wave: A little tough right now but just taking it one day at a time.  Hope all is well with you and the rest of the 67 Family.
> *


  *keep the faith brotha...it's only going to get better in time. wishing you the best in your troubled time - ONE LOVE EZ*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:48 PM~16912996
> *HERES MY 67 ITS COMIN ALONG HOPE TO BE DONE BY EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice homie u putting in some long nights in it's paying off can't wait 2 c it on the street ripping 67s :0


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:48 PM~16912996
> *HERES MY 67 ITS COMIN ALONG HOPE TO BE DONE BY EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice 67 bro :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 15 2010, 07:01 PM~16899913
> *:biggrin: NICE
> *


Whats up BIG RHASTA
:nicoderm:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2010, 06:48 PM~16920824
> *Whats up BIG RHASTA
> :nicoderm:
> *


  *wassup mike...hope to see you on saturday bro*


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 17 2010, 12:01 PM~16917278
> *Looks real nice homie u putting in some long nights in it's paying off can't wait 2 c it on the street ripping  67s :0
> *


thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

*THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT !! SIC!!*












































NOT A FAST BACK BUT JUSS AS CLEAN


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*NICE PICS OF THE CAPRICE BRO...I WANNA SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT. LOOKS REALLY GOOD*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 18 2010, 09:21 AM~16925953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

YEAH IM WAITING ALSO ....
WUT UP EZ :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

purfect weather for the rag :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 18 2010, 08:21 AM~16925953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm snoop :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 18 2010, 09:37 AM~16926075
> *:0  :0  :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Copy that! NICE!  An that Blue one TOO!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2010, 11:42 AM~16927126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SURE IS :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2010, 10:42 AM~16927126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*eh debo..is that a dent on the 1/4 panel or is it jus me*  *too much pakololo*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 18 2010, 09:54 AM~16926211
> *YEAH IM WAITING ALSO ....WUT UP EZ  :wave:*


 :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 18 2010, 12:06 PM~16927337
> *eh debo..is that a dent on the 1/4 panel or is it jus me  too much pakololo*


 No dents...I seen this rag in person and it is pretty clean.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs*


 :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 18 2010, 11:06 AM~16927337
> *eh debo..is that a dent on the 1/4 panel or is it jus me  too much pakololo
> *


too much pakololo :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2010, 10:42 AM~16927126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We need a pic wth top down n Cali rays hitting u :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2010, 11:14 AM~16927401
> *too much pakololo :biggrin:
> *


*i kind of thought so...it is clean. be safe on the road bradah*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 18 2010, 11:36 AM~16927583
> *We need a pic wth top down n Cali rays hitting u :biggrin:
> *


foshizzle this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

tru sa 67 & laylo67 lets bbq at my pad on saturday..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*debo..have you had any luck running across another tilt for a 67???*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 18 2010, 11:43 AM~16927639
> *debo..have you had any luck running across another tilt for a 67???
> *


i got one at pomona swap meet..i really havent looked for one..il hit up some guy i know..


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2010, 12:43 PM~16927637
> *tru sa 67 & laylo67 lets bbq at my pad on saturday..
> *


DO I HEAR CRUISE TO THE BEACH AGAIN ..............
FO SHO I ' LL GET THE MEAT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 18 2010, 11:45 AM~16927668
> *DO I HEAR CRUISE TO THE BEACH AGAIN ..............
> FO SHO I ' LL GET THE MEAT
> *


im down...il get the surf board ready


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2010, 12:46 PM~16927680
> *im down...il get the surf board ready
> *


LOL


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:48 PM~16912996
> *HERES MY 67 ITS COMIN ALONG HOPE TO BE DONE BY EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*LET'S TAKE THIS TO THE TOP....1967 STYLE*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 16 2010, 08:48 PM~16912996
> *HERES MY 67 ITS COMIN ALONG HOPE TO BE DONE BY EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE "DAVE" ....LOL


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2010, 02:12 PM~16928740
> *VERY NICE "DAVE" ....LOL
> *


WHOS DAVE ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 18 2010, 02:24 PM~16929298
> *WHOS DAVE ?
> *


INSIDE JOKE KIPPY :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

'Whats happening to all of my 67 gente?  

I have a question for all of you guys. I just got through taking out my interior and ripping out my 40 year old carpet in my 67 and want to begin treating my floors in the passenger area and then the trunk area. 

What do you guys recommend I use to coat/protect this area? I was watching overhaulin and they used that Rhyno plastic that coats the inside of pickup truck beds and I've heard a bunch of other stuff from different people but just don't know. I got mad respect for alot of the gente on this thread and have learned alot from tuning in when I can. So, I thought I'd bring it back to the (67) pro's. 

So please weigh in and let me know what you've used or would recommend.
Please don't assume I know what your talking and give nicknames or acronyms. I'm not a mechanic, or a paint guy, I'm just a regular dude that loves my car and works on it when the wife lets me. Please give the full name of the product and maybe what it cost and were to buy? Any help is deeply appreciated.

I'm also thinking about using that (dyno-max?) for sound deadening and heat shielding. At least, I think that's what its called. I saw it on a few pics somebody posted up awhile back.

Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I personally would use por15... Stuff works great covers easy and with netralize the rust 


> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 18 2010, 03:48 PM~16929932
> * 'Whats happening to all of my 67 gente?
> 
> I have a question for all of you guys. I just got through taking out my interior and ripping out my 40 year old carpet in my 67 and want to begin treating my floors in the passenger area and then the trunk area.
> ...


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 18 2010, 03:48 PM~16929932
> * 'Whats happening to all of my 67 gente?
> 
> I have a question for all of you guys. I just got through taking out my interior and ripping out my 40 year old carpet in my 67 and want to begin treating my floors in the passenger area and then the trunk area.
> ...



Sup Carlos. You're talking about Dynamat. Basically tar paper, there's also Ultramat out there. A box back in the day would do an entire trunk and it ran about $125-$175 depending on who you knew. Most stereo shops have it for sale, but check online. Dynamat was a little thicker (old school stuff) and it smelled a little. Ultramat was thinner and didn't have the lingering funk. I've used both in my previous cars, the smell didn't bother me, it didn't linger too long and the quality was about the same; I picked up whichever I could get cheaper. You'll need a heat gun and a roller and some time to make sure you put enough heat on it to make sure it sticks really well. As for treating your floors; I have no clue. Good luck with that, I'd like to hear some feedback on treating the floors; I didn't have plans on getting into it that much; then again I haven't taken out my seats/ carpet. Curious, find anything interesting under your seats?

Keep us posted.


--Turri.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 17 2010, 07:31 PM~16921331
> * wassup mike...hope to see you on saturday bro
> *


Yhea ill be there.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 18 2010, 08:21 AM~16925953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2010, 05:59 PM~16930475
> *I personally would use por15... Stuff works great covers easy and with netralize the rust
> *


 :thumbsup: *yeah...por15 works really well. my boy put some down in his camaro. his trunk had a lot of surface rust. just my .02 - good luck cafe*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2010, 07:00 PM~16931111
> *Yhea ill be there.
> *


  *cool mike - me and my uce will be q'n it up around our canopy. come check us out!!!!*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 18 2010, 07:03 PM~16931139
> *:thumbsup: yeah...por15 works really well. my boy put some down in his camaro. his trunk had a lot of surface rust. just my .02 - good luck cafe
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 18 2010, 07:06 PM~16931175
> * cool mike - me and my uce will be q'n it up around our canopy. come check us out!!!!
> *


OK about what time u guys planning on getting there BRO?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2010, 07:11 PM~16931243
> *OK  about what time u  guys planning on getting there BRO?
> *


*i'm leaving west sac around 10 a.m. - should be there about 11 or 11:30. gotta pick up my other member.*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 18 2010, 11:47 AM~16927691
> *LOL
> *


whatch out 4 guys paddling on surfboards :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 18 2010, 08:21 AM~16925953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice .cum on guy lets c progress


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 17 2010, 06:48 AM~16912996
> *HERES MY 67 ITS COMIN ALONG HOPE TO BE DONE BY EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 18 2010, 07:21 AM~16925953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks real nice!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 16 2010, 08:48 PM~16912996
> *HERES MY 67 ITS COMIN ALONG HOPE TO BE DONE BY EASTER
> 
> 
> ...


thats how i had wanted my 67 to look... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 07:33 PM~16901246
> *Damm I might be working Saturday
> *


rich are you gonna bring the 67 to the hayward show next month?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 19 2010, 08:12 PM~16941544
> *thats how i had wanted my 67 to look... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 19 2010, 07:15 PM~16941598
> *rich are you gonna bring the 67 to the hayward show next month?
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few pics of the interior ....still waiting on new belts , dome light covers , floor mats , pedal rubbers ....

want to send a thanks to ez for getting the seat buttons :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

hey 67 riders :biggrin: 
anyone know if the windows on a convertible are interchangeable from a coupe or sedan?
having trouble lining up on one side with the top up, im guessing it might have the wrong glass in it :dunno:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 21 2010, 11:11 AM~16946573
> *few pics of the interior ....still waiting on new belts , dome light covers , floor mats ,  pedal rubbers ....
> 
> want to send a thanks to ez for getting the seat buttons  :biggrin:
> ...


thats real clean uce
inspiring actually
:thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 20 2010, 02:55 PM~16946780
> *hey 67 riders :biggrin:
> anyone know if the windows on a convertible are interchangeable from a coupe or sedan?
> having trouble lining up on one side with the top up, im guessing it might have the wrong glass in it :dunno:
> *


Coupe and ragtop windows are not interchangeable, at least not the one I had. Maybe it has to be a carprice window? 

Good luck.
--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks real naice, should be proud of how it came out..

---Turri.



> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 20 2010, 02:11 PM~16946573
> *few pics of the interior ....still waiting on new belts , dome light covers , floor mats ,  pedal rubbers ....
> 
> want to send a thanks to ez for getting the seat buttons  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 19 2010, 11:01 PM~16943475
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


cool i can see it in person then... it looks really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 20 2010, 05:11 PM~16946573
> *few pics of the interior ....still waiting on new belts , dome light covers , floor mats ,  pedal rubbers ....
> 
> want to send a thanks to ez for getting the seat buttons  :biggrin:
> ...


wheres the steering wheel? :uh:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 21 2010, 01:23 PM~16947271
> *Coupe and ragtop windows are not interchangeable, at least not the one I had.  Maybe it has to be a carprice window?
> 
> Good luck.
> ...


thanks bro
im gonna need luck being all the way other end of the earth
there probably only 1 or 2 other 67 rags in this country and i bet they still need there glass :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 20 2010, 07:44 PM~16948737
> *thanks bro
> im gonna need luck being all the way other end of the earth
> there probably only 1 or 2 other 67 rags in this country and i bet they still need there glass :biggrin:
> *


Now that I think of it, the Caprice windows are different from what I understand. Maybe the top edge is the same and they can redrill the mounting bolts if you're lucky at a glass shop? Who knows and good luck.

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

hey fellas......i'm looking for 67 brushed dash trim. mostly the ignition switch / lighter panel...but i will buy all 3 pieces if someone has a clean set... i'm also looking for the small rubber pieces that fit on the top corners of the rear bumper...lmk...thx...JB


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 20 2010, 09:10 PM~16949472
> *hey fellas......i'm looking for 67 brushed dash trim. mostly the ignition switch / lighter panel...but i will buy all 3 pieces if someone has a clean set... i'm also looking for the small rubber pieces that fit on the top corners of the rear bumper...lmk...thx...JB
> *


Those rubber corners for the rear bumper are a biatch to put on and probably even harder to find in presentable condition. I might be interested in a clean set if they're out there; never thought to ask about those. I see those aluminum inserts on ebay all the time...

--Turri.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

These 7evens were at the Stockton bbq.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 10:24 AM~16951604
> *These 7evens were at the Stockton bbq.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 7's!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 20 2010, 06:23 PM~16948023
> *wheres the steering wheel? :uh:
> *


it's in the trunk .... Grant removable kit .... No wheel no steal


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 20 2010, 04:11 PM~16946573
> *few pics of the interior ....still waiting on new belts , dome light covers , floor mats ,  pedal rubbers ....
> 
> want to send a thanks to ez for getting the seat buttons  :biggrin: *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 20 2010, 04:55 PM~16946780
> *hey 67 riders :biggrin: anyone know if the windows on a convertible are interchangeable from a coupe or sedan? having trouble lining up on one side with the top up, im guessing it might have the wrong glass in it :dunno:*


 They need to be off another vert. No other way around it.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602+Mar 20 2010, 11:10 PM~16949472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have a set, maybe even two. I will be cleaning out some stuff in the garage next weekend and i will let you know.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, cool runnings*


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*waddup mike....looks like i missed a good kick back day. i was coming from vallejo to sac friday night and my ride started trippin. it was hesitating and smoke was coming out of the pipes. frank told me to check my fuel filters to see if they were clogged up or my plugs fouled out. i didn't wanna drive my ride to stockton then break down on the freeway....what a headache. we'll hook up soon!!!! - ONE LOVE*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 21 2010, 11:43 AM~16952864
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: *QUE PASO EZ....HOWZ THE WEEKEND SO FAR*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 21 2010, 11:43 AM~16952869
> *waddup mike....looks like i missed a good kick back day. i was coming from vallejo to sac friday night and my ride started trippin. it was hesitating  and smoke was coming out of the pipes. frank told me to check my fuel filters to see if they were clogged up or my plugs fouled out. i didn't wanna drive my ride to stockton then break down on the freeway....what a headache. we'll hook up soon!!!! - ONE LOVE
> *


So I take it you didnt fix the problem :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 19 2010, 07:25 PM~16941673
> *:biggrin:
> *


ive still got love for the 67s :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 21 2010, 11:59 AM~16952972
> *So I take it you didnt fix the problem :dunno:
> *


*working on it right now....i don't what the problem is????? - then i go and check my tranny fluid, the end of my dip stick breaks off. glad it broke off outside rather than inside the tranny * -


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 08:24 AM~16951604
> *These 7evens were at the Stockton bbq.
> 
> 
> ...


*
those are nice 7's - wasn't there a white rag and a caprice out there too???...i thought i saw those out there* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 21 2010, 12:01 PM~16952981
> *ive still got love for the 67s :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: *WASSUP WAYNE....LONG TIME NO SEE - HOWZ IT BRADAH*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 21 2010, 11:17 AM~16952728
> *I might have a set, maybe even two. I will be cleaning out some stuff in the garage next weekend and i will let you know.
> *


thanks Turri ...i've seen the dash fashia's on ebay too ...when i'm broke  when i've cash in hand.. none too be found :banghead: ....hey EZ!!!hope you're doin well... if you're talkin bout those bumper rubbers....it don't matter if they're beat up ...i'm still wantin 'em...much love to all the 67 fam!!!!!....JB ............ oh yeah i'm also lookin for a set of og rear bumper guards and brackets and turri ....you ever get those chrome anodized brows back?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 08:24 AM~16951604
> *These 7evens were at the Stockton bbq.
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful !!!!! Frank is that your left taillight bro?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 21 2010, 11:43 AM~16952869
> *waddup mike....looks like i missed a good kick back day. i was coming from vallejo to sac friday night and my ride started trippin. it was hesitating  and smoke was coming out of the pipes. frank told me to check my fuel filters to see if they were clogged up or my plugs fouled out. i didn't wanna drive my ride to stockton then break down on the freeway....what a headache. we'll hook up soon!!!! - ONE LOVE
> *


Whats up big Rhasta was wondering what happened to u hope its nothing majorly wrong with ur 7even had great time years still early well hook up soon.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 21 2010, 09:11 PM~16957680
> *thanks Turri ...i've seen the dash fashia's on ebay too ...when i'm broke  when i've cash in hand.. none too be found :banghead: ....hey EZ!!!hope you're doin well... if you're talkin bout those bumper rubbers....it don't matter if they're beat up ...i'm still wantin 'em...much love to all the 67 fam!!!!!....JB ............  oh yeah i'm also lookin for a set of og rear bumper guards and brackets and turri ....you ever get those chrome anodized brows back?
> *



Let me dig them out, I picked everything up and put it out of the way so nothing would get damaged. I'll have to get to them over the next weekend. They came out real clean though.

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

:wave: Q-Vo Carlos :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2010, 07:01 AM~16959913
> *Whats up big Rhasta was wondering what happened to u hope its nothing majorly wrong with ur 7even had great time years still early well hook up soon.
> *


*
wassup mike....nah everything is cool now. i found the problem....one of my plug wires sat on the exhaust manifold and burnt it a lil. that's why it was running like crap - got it fixed now. oh yeah...the year is early - we'll hook up. ONE LOVE *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 21 2010, 10:14 PM~16957721
> *beautiful !!!!! Frank is that your left taillight bro?
> *


YEAH, MIKE DIDNT WANT TO SHOW ME NO LOVE SINCE HE DIDNT GET HIS CAR DONE IN TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 22 2010, 09:46 AM~16961190
> *
> wassup mike....nah everything is cool now. i found the problem....one of my plug wires sat on the exhaust manifold and burnt it a lil. that's why it was running like crap - got it fixed now.  oh yeah...the year is early - we'll hook up. ONE LOVE
> *


  SEE, I TOLD YOU TO CHECK THAT TOO :biggrin: GLAD YOUR BACK IN ACTION RASTA


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 22 2010, 07:15 AM~16952717
> *They need to be off another vert. No other way around it.
> *


okay rats!!
so my next question
anyone got some glass for a vert for sale :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 22 2010, 10:52 AM~16961774
> *YEAH, MIKE DIDNT WANT TO SHOW ME NO LOVE SINCE HE DIDNT GET HIS CAR DONE IN TIME :biggrin:
> *


Nah it aint like that figuered everybody knows ur car just trying to show something differnt my bad


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 22 2010, 10:54 AM~16961787
> * SEE, I TOLD YOU TO CHECK THAT TOO :biggrin: GLAD YOUR BACK IN ACTION RASTA
> *


 :wave: *right on for the love frank...see you soon bro!!!!*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 22 2010, 10:52 AM~16961774
> *YEAH, MIKE DIDNT WANT TO SHOW ME NO LOVE SINCE HE DIDNT GET HIS CAR DONE IN TIME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: *i feel the love already*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 22 2010, 07:45 AM~16960704
> *:wave: Q-Vo Carlos :wave:
> *


What's happening EZ. . .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 20 2010, 02:11 PM~16946573
> *few pics of the interior ....still waiting on new belts , dome light covers , floor mats ,  pedal rubbers ....
> 
> want to send a thanks to ez for getting the seat buttons  :biggrin:
> ...


*Wow!! Brother your ride is looking really good. Congratulation son a really nice time capsule. . .* :wow:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

what up Art. . .


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

*BADASS!!! Man, I miss my seven  but I am glad to see that all you six/seven enthusiasts are doing a great job with your rides.*


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 22 2010, 01:50 PM~16963941
> *what up Art. . .
> *


Sup Carlos... How's the hunting coming along?

--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 22 2010, 02:00 PM~16964036
> *BADASS!!! Man, I miss my seven   but I am glad to see that all you six/seven enthusiasts are doing a great job with your rides.
> *



Fugg'n sick bro... black and straight azz quarters... 

--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 22 2010, 01:50 PM~16963936
> *Wow!! Brother your ride is looking really good. Congratulation son a really nice time capsule. . . :wow:
> *


THANKS BROTHER ...DOING MY BEST :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Man All These 67s Are Looking Tight!!!! :thumbsup: 
Lots Of Motivation For Me Thats Just Getting Started On My 67!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2010, 11:38 AM~16962115
> *Nah it aint  like that figuered everybody knows ur car just trying to show something differnt my bad
> *


I aint tripping  I put a smiley face at the end of my remark :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 22 2010, 08:24 PM~16967637
> *I aint tripping  I put a smiley face at the end of my remark :biggrin:
> *


did you ever get your skirts sprayed up frank???? -  :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 22 2010, 08:24 PM~16967637
> *I aint tripping  I put a smiley face at the end of my remark :biggrin:
> *


Its all good :biggrin: u going to stribley on sat?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 22 2010, 11:30 AM~16962061
> *okay rats!!
> so my next question
> anyone got some glass for a vert for sale :biggrin:
> *


got glass for two door hardtop four door hardtop and ragtop prices for hardtops are 240.00 set four doors 120.00 set and ragtops 200.00 per side soft ray


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 23 2010, 08:20 AM~16972081
> *got glass for two door hardtop four door hardtop and ragtop prices for hardtops are 240.00 set four doors 120.00 set  and  ragtops 200.00 per side soft ray
> *


 :thumbsup: *hey bro...do you still have those kicker panels with the speaker grills???*


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 23 2010, 09:45 AM~16972861
> *:thumbsup: hey bro...do you still have those kicker panels with the speaker grills???
> *


yes but if i dont sell them im going to put them on ebay ??


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 23 2010, 12:06 PM~16974227
> *yes but if i dont sell them im going to put them on ebay ??
> *


*cool bro...jus trying to get some cash together. good looking out*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:wave: *1967 RIDERS* :wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 23 2010, 11:22 AM~16974342
> *cool bro...jus trying to get some cash together. good looking out
> *


Those kickpanels are only for cars w/ AC right? They look like they block out the vents otherwise...

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 23 2010, 12:48 PM~16974521
> *Those kickpanels are only for cars w/ AC right?  They look like they block out the vents otherwise...
> 
> --Turri.
> *


*i think so...they are nice!!!*


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 23 2010, 11:55 AM~16974569
> *i think so...they are nice!!!
> *


If you run some good speakers in there, don't forget to dynamat the back side of the kick panel, helps stiffen the kickpanel and avoid any rattles in there...

--Turri.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright who in here outbid me on Ebay on the side moldings set this morning? :angry:  :roflmao: : :rofl:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 23 2010, 12:35 PM~16974909
> *Alright who in here outbid me on Ebay on the side moldings set this morning? :angry:    :roflmao:  :  :rofl:
> *


Was it a whole set? What did they sell for?

--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 23 2010, 11:24 AM~16974361
> *:wave: 1967 RIDERS :wave:
> *


whats up Rhasta ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 23 2010, 12:35 PM~16974909
> *Alright who in here outbid me on Ebay on the side moldings set this morning? :angry:    :roflmao:  :  :rofl:
> *


if you missed it i got a set ....nice driver stuff


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2010, 01:53 PM~16975071
> *whats up Rhasta ?
> *


 :biggrin: *sup rich...howz it bro?? - i'm chillin here in vallejo* :wave:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: cafeconlechedjs, angel1954, turri 67, ToneSexy7

 What's happening gentelmen. . .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 23 2010, 01:58 PM~16975692
> *:biggrin: sup rich...howz it bro?? - i'm chillin here in vallejo :wave:
> *


HERE AT WORK BRO MYSELF IN SAN JO .....YOU GOING TO PLEASTON THIS WEEKEND ?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

got side trim and skirts ready to go...thanks again rich for da clips..


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 5 2010, 07:37 PM~16809467
> *Finnishing up the dynamat
> 
> 
> ...


Yo brother,
Where'd you get the Dynomat from and what does it run? Can you send me contact info? Thanks homie


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 23 2010, 04:12 PM~16976558
> *Yo brother,
> Where'd you get the Dynomat from and what does it run? Can you send me contact info? Thanks homie
> *


Yhea i got from my friend but its made here in stockton or dist. here ill find out for u.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2010, 03:28 PM~16976031
> *HERE AT WORK BRO MYSELF IN SAN JO .....YOU GOING TO PLEASTON THIS WEEKEND ?
> *


 :nosad: *not this time...i went last time and there was alot of good stuff there*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 23 2010, 03:41 PM~16976173
> *got side trim and skirts ready to go...thanks again rich for da clips..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *looking good chewie...keep up the good work bradah*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 23 2010, 03:41 PM~16976173
> *got side trim and skirts ready to go...thanks again rich for da clips..
> 
> 
> ...


Im loveing this 7 :biggrin: my little girl love blue she saw this ride n love it :yes:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 21 2010, 12:38 PM~16953166
> *
> those are nice 7's - wasn't there a white rag and a caprice out there too???...i thought i saw those out there :biggrin:
> *


Thats a nice color on the ragtop right (Tru*SA*67) :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 23 2010, 03:41 PM~16976173
> *got side trim and skirts ready to go...thanks again rich for da clips..
> 
> 
> ...


great looking moldings! :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 23 2010, 03:41 PM~16976173
> *got side trim and skirts ready to go...thanks again rich for da clips..
> 
> 
> ...


looks fukin bad ass :wow:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 23 2010, 07:26 PM~16979118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn.... :wow:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 23 2010, 03:41 PM~16976173
> *got side trim and skirts ready to go...thanks again rich for da clips..
> 
> 
> ...


CHEWIE, DID YOU PLATE THE TRIM OR DID YOU JUST HAVE THEM POLISHED OUT? SHIT LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2010, 01:54 PM~16975084
> *if you missed it i got a set ....nice driver stuff
> *


DAMN RICH YOU STILL GOT THOSE?? I THOUGHT YOU SOLD THEM? :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 23 2010, 07:11 PM~16979826
> *DAMN RICH YOU STILL GOT THOSE?? I THOUGHT YOU SOLD THEM? :uh:
> *


i thought i sold them two ....guy gave me a small deposit like a year ago :uh: ....he snoozed he is gonna loose :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 23 2010, 02:41 PM~16976173
> *got side trim and skirts ready to go...thanks again rich for da clips..
> 
> 
> ...


anytime bro ...glad i could help :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## nuevohouse (Oct 28, 2009)

IMG00203-20100306-1311.jpg 
IMG00204-20100306-1311.jpg 
IMG00207-20100306-1312.jpg 
IMG00217-20100320-1237.jpg 
1IMG00207-20100306-1312.jpg


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

thats clean


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

IMG00203-20100306-1311.jpg


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2010, 08:12 PM~16979849
> *i thought i sold them two ....guy gave me a small deposit like a year ago :uh:  ....he snoozed he is gonna loose  :wow:
> *


I dont want them now  that you sold the clips to Chewie :angry:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Mar 23 2010, 03:56 PM~16977166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: thanks my fellow 67 riders.....lots of motivation here.... :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 23 2010, 07:10 PM~16979804
> *CHEWIE, DID YOU PLATE THE TRIM OR DID YOU JUST HAVE THEM POLISHED OUT? SHIT LOOKS NICE BRO
> *



yea i had all 67 trim including bumpers replated....they were real dull before... :yes:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2010, 01:54 PM~16975084
> *if you missed it i got a set ....nice driver stuff
> *


Coo, pm me with price please.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 23 2010, 08:26 PM~16979118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 23 2010, 10:07 PM~16981745
> *I dont want them now    that you sold the clips to Chewie :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*eh frank...i got your message this morning. i don't think i'm getting any tics, but if something comes thru - i'll let you know!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 24 2010, 10:32 AM~16985608
> *eh frank...i got your message this morning. i don't think i'm getting any tics, but if  something comes thru - i'll let you know!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

3 Members: turri 67, M in Avondale, cafeconlechedjs

Sup fellas!

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*TAKING THIS TO THE TOP*


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 23 2010, 01:41 PM~16974965
> *Was it a whole set?  What did they sell for?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


yup full set polished.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 24 2010, 12:41 PM~16986948
> *3 Members: turri 67, M in Avondale, cafeconlechedjs
> 
> Sup fellas!
> ...


Whats Up Homie!
How Is Your Car Coming Along?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 23 2010, 09:07 PM~16981745
> *I dont want them now    that you sold the clips to Chewie :angry:
> *



:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 24 2010, 02:01 PM~16988311
> *Whats Up Homie!
> How Is Your Car Coming Along?
> *


At a stand still. Painter boned out to Texas show over the weekend and I haven't had a chance to swing back by and see the progress. I'm hoping to get it painted soon, but I'm not holding my breath. I'll keep you guys posted.

--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

got all rear trim done today.....bumpers next... :x:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 23 2010, 09:07 PM~16981745
> *I dont want them now    that you sold the clips to Chewie :angry:
> *


THE CLIPS I GOT CHEWIE WHERE NEW FRANKIE :cheesy: ...I CAN GET YOU SOME TO .....FOR TRIPLE THE PRICE  LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Mar 24 2010, 01:09 AM~16983168
> *Coo, pm me with price please.
> *


SORRY BRO M in Avondale BOUGHT THEM THIS MORNING


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 24 2010, 02:26 PM~16988572
> *got all rear trim done today.....bumpers next... :x:
> 
> 
> ...



Came out real good, congrats! Did ou say everything is chromed out? How difficult was it to put the moldings on without damaging them?

Also, the rear trunk has that insert, trunk. That entire trunk mold is actually three pieces, big piece, acrylic insert and mold that you put the insert in. How did you mount those two pieces together? (Aluminum pcs w/ acrylic in the middle) I still have to mount those pieces, but not sure how it's done; need to mess with them at some point.

Thanks,

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 24 2010, 03:31 PM~16988627
> *THE CLIPS I GOT CHEWIE WHERE NEW FRANKIE  :cheesy: ...I CAN GET YOU SOME TO .....FOR TRIPLE THE PRICE    LOL
> *


 :boink: :roflmao:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 24 2010, 03:31 PM~16988627
> *THE CLIPS I GOT CHEWIE WHERE NEW FRANKIE  :cheesy: ...I CAN GET YOU SOME TO .....FOR TRIPLE THE PRICE    LOL
> *


New! Get at me on the cell and lmk what up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 24 2010, 06:59 PM~16991675
> *New! Get at me on the cell and lmk what up
> *


pm sent :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 24 2010, 03:32 PM~16988642
> *SORRY BRO M in Avondale BOUGHT THEM THIS MORNING
> *


SOB!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/cto/1650453613.html
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 24 2010, 02:36 PM~16988699
> *Came out real good, congrats!  Did ou say everything is chromed out?  How difficult was it to put the moldings on without damaging them?
> 
> Also, the rear trunk has that insert, trunk.  That entire trunk mold is actually three pieces, big piece, acrylic insert and mold that you put the insert in.  How did you mount those two pieces together?  (Aluminum pcs w/ acrylic in the middle)  I still have to mount those pieces, but not sure how it's done; need to mess with them at some point.
> ...



yea everything got rechromed....no problem as far as damage.....as far as trunk piece goes.....i drilled 2 small holes on each corner of middle piece that holds insert....then did da same with big piece aligning da holes.......and screwed them together....worked good for me....then used original clips and mounted all together on trunk.....hope this helps....its ghetto fab....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 24 2010, 04:26 PM~16988572
> *got all rear trim done today.....bumpers next... :x:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 25 2010, 09:17 AM~16995879
> * :biggrin:*


Butterfly switches for the power vents...nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs, greendala, M in Avondale, turri 67
> *


 Morning Fellas :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2010, 08:35 AM~16996046
> *Morning Fellas :wave:
> *


*HAFA ADAI AND ALOHA EVERYONE* :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 24 2010, 04:26 PM~16988572
> *got all rear trim done today.....bumpers next... :x:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 25 2010, 08:34 AM~16996038
> *Butterfly switches for the power vents...nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 23 2010, 07:08 PM~16978808
> *looks fukin bad ass :wow:
> *


those side molding r clean want my 2 look like those D-Bo what u thk :cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 25 2010, 04:09 PM~17000502
> *those side molding r clean want my 2 look like those D-Bo what u thk :cheesy:
> *


elias polishing...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 24 2010, 12:44 PM~16986980
> *TAKING THIS TO THE TOP
> *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 24 2010, 04:26 PM~16988572
> *got all rear trim done today.....bumpers next... :x:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: bish is nazty


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

heres one out of Tulare County


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Mar 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17003726
> *heres one out of Tulare County
> 
> 
> ...


Are ur tires cooker 5 twomps?


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2010, 07:53 PM~17003591
> *:wow: bish is nazty
> *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 25 2010, 05:24 PM~17000646
> **


PM Sent


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Mar 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17003726
> *heres one out of Tulare County
> 
> 
> ...


*ride looks good* :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Mar 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17003726
> *heres one out of Tulare County
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: niceeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

2 Members: turri 67, ez_rider

Sup EZ, how's everything going?

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 26 2010, 10:01 AM~17007050
> *2 Members: turri 67, ez_riderSup EZ, how's everything going?--Turri.*


 :wave: It's going okay Turri. I may be in the neighborhood next week. Waiting to get confirmation of my meeting. I'll let you know. Take care and post up progress pics of your ride if you can


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 26 2010, 08:52 AM~17007501
> *:wave: It's going okay Turri. I may be in the neighborhood next week. Waiting to get confirmation of my meeting. I'll let you know. Take care and post up progress pics of your ride if you can
> *



I'll try to swing by to take some pics. Unfortunately there hasn't been much progress. Most of it has been taken down to bare metal, and the fenders are primered; that's it and it's collected a whole lot of dust. Let me know when you'll be out this way and we'll meet up for lunch somewhere.

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 26 2010, 08:52 AM~17007501
> *:wave: It's going okay Turri. I may be in the neighborhood next week. Waiting to get confirmation of my meeting. I'll let you know. Take care and post up progress pics of your ride if you can
> *



PM sent


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

TTT!! :biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Mar 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17003726
> *heres one out of Tulare County
> 
> 
> ...


TTT !!! :wow:


----------



## olskl49 (Dec 18, 2009)

what is a good price to sell my 67,Ihave a good 350 motor , car is complete ,good older paint,2 pump 6 batt. sitting on 13" wheels. needs new front trim hood and eyebrow I dont want to cheat myself and have no clue what to ask for it


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*I HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A NICE WEEKEND....IF YOUR TAKING THE 67 OUT FOR A RIDE, BE SAFE!!!! - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lots of nice 67's here  I used a lot of the cars in here for reference while building my 67 model so I thought I would post it up :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn, Chewie got me all excited w/ those pics of his chromed side mouldings  Now I want to get mine done but theres just one problem  I am missing a few pieces of trim. When I got the car the guy was in the process of getting the trim together, he gave me both (R/L) back 1/4 moldings, R/L Front Fender Moldings. I am missing both door moldings and the 2 small back moldings (R/L) between the back wheel opening and the door  If anyone has those 4 pieces hit me up or PM me a price  Thanks....Frank

*Heres the pieces I need in the circle  *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 28 2010, 07:45 PM~17028177
> *Damn, Chewie got me all excited w/ those pics of his chromed side mouldings   Now I want to get mine done but theres just one problem  I am missing a few pieces of trim. When I got the car the guy was in the process of getting the trim together, he gave me both (R/L) back 1/4 moldings, R/L Front Fender Moldings. I am missing both door moldings and the 2 small back moldings (R/L) between the back wheel opening and the door  If anyone has those 4 pieces hit me up or PM me a price  Thanks....Frank
> 
> Heres the pieces I need in the circle
> *


damm frank your a week to late i just sold my set  ...i will keep an eye out for you


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 28 2010, 10:20 PM~17029656
> *damm frank your a week to late i just sold my set   ...i will keep an eye out for you
> *


:tears: :tears: THATS COOL RICH, BUT I MIGHT HAVE THEM I BOUGHT A BUNCH OF MISC. SIDE MOLDINGS WHEN I HAD THE WAGON :0 SO THEY MAY BE IN MY PARTNERS SHOP! NOW I JUST NEED TO GO LOOK FOR THEM AND SEE IF THEY ARE STILL THERE  THEY SHOULD BE, THAT FOOL DONT THROW AWAY NOTHING!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 28 2010, 11:13 PM~17030135
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


*it'll be ok frank....you'll find other parts soon brotha* :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 28 2010, 11:16 PM~17030169
> *it'll be ok frank....you'll find other parts soon brotha :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Seen this a while back and wanted to share it with the rest of the 67 Family.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkY2VrTeIBI


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 28 2010, 07:08 PM~17027056
> *Lots of nice 67's here    I used a lot of the cars in here for reference while building my 67 model so I thought I would post it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 29 2010, 06:41 AM~17031355
> *Seen this a while back and wanted to share it with the rest of the 67 Family.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkY2VrTeIBI
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up 67 Riders!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

*Sale now pending on the multiplex.*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 29 2010, 08:33 AM~17032035
> *Whats Up 67 Riders!!!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot: wassup my 67 people............


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 24 2010, 04:20 AM~16972081
> *got glass for two door hardtop four door hardtop and ragtop prices for hardtops are 240.00 set four doors 120.00 set  and  ragtops 200.00 per side soft ray
> *


okay cool
once i get the roof adjusted right i will know if i need one side or both


----------



## madmonte (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 23 2006, 01:10 PM~6025348
> *
> *


 yo what color is this homie? its pretty tight


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 28 2010, 11:16 PM~17030169
> *it'll be ok frank....you'll find other parts soon brotha :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN RASTA, YOUR GOING TO BE MY G/L CHARM FROM NOW ON. ONE OF MY MEMBERS CAME THROUGH W/ THE ENTIRE SET W/ MOST OF THE CLIPS :biggrin: *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 28 2010, 10:48 PM~17029941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Just Got The Moldings In Today!! :biggrin: 
Thanks Homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 29 2010, 08:18 PM~17039475
> *I Just Got The Moldings In Today!! :biggrin:
> Thanks Homie!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WHATS UP 67 FAMILY, IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THE TOPIC I STARTED HAS GROWN AND GONE THIS FAR!!!
I JUST WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR KEEPING THIS TOPIC HOT TTT
I DON'T REALLY GET ON HERE BECAUSE MY CAR IS NOT DONE UP YET LIKE THE ONES I SEE ON HERE YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND ALL THE 67 ON THIS TOPIC ARE CLEAN AS HELL BIG THUMBS UP TO ALL OF YOU SPECIALLY EZ FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH ALL THE HARD TO FIND PARTS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 29 2010, 08:07 PM~17038476
> *DAMN RASTA, YOUR GOING TO BE MY G/L CHARM FROM NOW ON. ONE OF MY MEMBERS CAME THROUGH W/ THE ENTIRE SET W/ MOST OF THE CLIPS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Mar 30 2010, 02:30 AM~17041507
> *WHATS UP 67 FAMILY, IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THE TOPIC I STARTED HAS GROWN AND GONE THIS FAR!!!I JUST WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR KEEPING THIS TOPIC HOT TTT
> I DON'T REALLY GET ON HERE BECAUSE MY CAR IS NOT DONE UP YET LIKE THE ONES I SEE ON HERE YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND ALL THE 67 ON THIS TOPIC ARE CLEAN AS HELL BIG THUMBS UP TO ALL OF YOU SPECIALLY EZ FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH ALL THE HARD TO FIND PARTS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 29 2010, 08:07 PM~17038476
> *DAMN RASTA, YOUR GOING TO BE MY G/L CHARM FROM NOW ON. ONE OF MY MEMBERS CAME THROUGH W/ THE ENTIRE SET W/ MOST OF THE CLIPS :biggrin:
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 30 2010, 10:05 AM~17043640
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


As soon as I get them from the 303 I'll post them  just for you Gabe


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya want 2 c pic I got a set jst waiting 4 the right price 2 chrome or pl-ich thm. Whts up D-Bo :wow:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 30 2010, 12:05 PM~17044671
> *Ya want 2 c pic I got a set jst waiting 4 the right price 2 chrome or pl-ich thm. Whts up D-Bo :wow:
> *


hit up elis polishing..just chillin waiting 4 easter to throw a cruise.. :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 30 2010, 11:59 AM~17044627
> *As soon as I get them from the 303 I'll post them  just for you Gabe
> *


 :drama:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

a ltl something im working on :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 29 2010, 08:07 PM~17038476
> *DAMN RASTA, YOUR GOING TO BE MY G/L CHARM FROM NOW ON. ONE OF MY MEMBERS CAME THROUGH W/ THE ENTIRE SET W/ MOST OF THE CLIPS :biggrin:
> *


*I THINK IT'S THE*  "RASTAMAN"  *LOVE...IT'S ALL GOOD FRANK - PATIENCE CONQUERS ALL*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 06:33 AM~17042175
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: *SUP MIKE...HOWZ IT BRADAH*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, PM sent*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 30 2010, 01:52 PM~17045033
> *
> a ltl something im working on :biggrin:*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

almost got front end ready to go........... :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 30 2010, 02:22 PM~17045784
> *almost got front end ready to go........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 30 2010, 02:22 PM~17045784
> *almost got front end ready to go........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*eh chewie - is your front end parts re-polished, new or you got it like that. jus wondering* :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 30 2010, 02:22 PM~17045784
> *almost got front end ready to go........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks great !!!! :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 30 2010, 01:40 PM~17045979
> *eh chewie - is your front end parts re-polished, new or you got it like that. jus wondering :biggrin:
> *



all trim has been re-dipped in chrome..... :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 30 2010, 03:37 PM~17046502
> *all trim has been re-dipped in chrome..... :biggrin:
> *


the only way 2 roll :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 30 2010, 03:37 PM~17046502
> *all trim has been re-dipped in chrome..... :biggrin:
> *


*looks really nice bro...did your have nicks and dents in them???. mine have knicks and dents...jus wondering if i should re-chrome or polish* :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 30 2010, 03:44 PM~17046578
> *looks really nice bro...did your have nicks and dents in them???. mine have knicks and dents...jus wondering if i should re-chrome or polish :thumbsup:
> *


most places repair them & then chrome or polish them..or u can hv them anodized..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 30 2010, 04:32 PM~17046952
> *most places repair them & then chrome or polish them..or u can hv them anodized..
> *


right on debo -


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 30 2010, 03:44 PM~17046578
> *looks really nice bro...did your have nicks and dents in them???. mine have knicks and dents...jus wondering if i should re-chrome or polish :thumbsup:
> *


If u need that done we do that here.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 04:44 PM~17047065
> *If u that done we do that here.
> *


*i just posted on your topic mike.....hahahahaha that's funny!!!! - right on the 411*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie+Mar 30 2010, 03:37 PM~17046502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE, BUT ALUMINIUM IS A BITCH TO PLATE OR ITS JUST THAT ITS HARD TO FIND A PLATER THAT WILL DO IT RIGHT!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 04:44 PM~17047065
> *If u need that done we do that here.
> *


WHAT DO YOU DO THERE???


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 30 2010, 04:56 PM~17047198
> *WHAT DO YOU DO THERE???
> *


chrome or polish dent removal :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 05:46 PM~17047652
> *chrome or  polish dent removal :0
> *


Have some samples ready, I'm coming by after work tomorrow


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 30 2010, 06:05 PM~17047860
> *Have some samples ready, I'm coming by after work tomorrow
> *


K


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/1669051685.html


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 30 2010, 04:55 PM~17047189
> *TRUE, BUT ALUMINIUM IS A BITCH TO PLATE OR ITS JUST THAT ITS HARD TO FIND A PLATER THAT WILL DO IT RIGHT!!
> *


u need to find a plater that will do it right...my chrome is 10yrs old & still looks real good..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 30 2010, 09:01 PM~17050338
> *u need to find a plater that will do it right...my chrome is 10yrs old & still looks real good..
> *


:uh: Thats what I said :uh: Hey Gabe see if you can locate me some skirt moldings. I'm gonna be needing them


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 30 2010, 09:01 PM~17050351
> *:uh: Thats what I said :uh: Hey Gabe see if you can locate me some skirt moldings. I'm gonna be needing them
> *


u did? i sounded like u were asking a question :uh: ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 30 2010, 09:07 PM~17050423
> *u did? i sounded like u were asking a question :uh: ...
> *


Anyway.......... :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Mar 30 2010, 02:41 PM~17046545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x 67....:yes: ......so far so good on my parts.........my plater did my regal also and no problems...its all good.... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 31 2010, 12:36 AM~17052383
> *x 67....:yes: ......so far so good on my parts.........my plater did my regal also and no problems...its all good.... :biggrin:
> *


*is he in the BAY??? - whoever did it, they did a very good job* - *what about the side mouldings...mine are a lil oxidized (fading) - i wanna get that smooth look*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 31 2010, 12:58 AM~17052433
> *is he in the BAY??? - whoever did it, they did a very good job - what about the side mouldings...mine are a lil oxidized (fading) - i wanna get that smooth look
> *


Dont matter as long as there not craked then sometimes they cant be fixed.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

cleaning out my basement and found a 67 tac saleing it for 475.00 very nice!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 30 2010, 12:52 PM~17045033
> *
> a ltl something im working on :biggrin:
> *


hows the 8 cumming out :cheesy:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Mar 30 2010, 02:22 PM~17045784
> *almost got front end ready to go........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice cumming out this weekend. :wow:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

I GOT A FRAME FOR A 67 IMPALA FOR SALE $500.00 UN CUT WILL DELIVER ANYWARE IN A L.A. AREA


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 30 2010, 03:41 PM~17046545
> *the only way 2 roll :biggrin:
> *











yep i know wht u mean :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

3 Members: turri 67, chewie, ez_rider

sup fellas.

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 31 2010, 11:19 AM~17055750
> *cleaning out my basement and  found a 67 tac saleing it for 475.00 very nice!!
> 
> 
> ...



 bump for the homies sale  

Good luck with that Angel. . .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 31 2010, 04:00 PM~17057744
> *hows the 8 cumming out :cheesy:
> *


il hv the front end all together nxt week picking up all the chrome grills tomorrow.. :0


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening everyone? Anybody need a bench (no strato or power-sorry) out of my 67? Comes complete with all hardware, ready to bolt in. Was re-upholstered in 70's in smooth non-otiginal pattern. No 67 buttons (sorry) but in good condition. Has a few small scratches, but foam is completely intact so you would save when you re-upholstered, unless you need a red bench? Hit me up with your best offer. Would be willing to work with you regarding delivery if you are in or near LA.

Also have passenger side quarter panel for sale for your convertible impala, cut so it will work for convertible, fastback and Caprice. Some surface rust, but no bondo or cancer. 

For all you ragtop owners I also have the piece that runs between the top of the trunk lid and the base where the convertible top folds down and in between the rear quarter panels. This area usually gets all rusted out and damaged due to water getting trapped in this area. Mine is in good shape with light surface rust, but no cancer or bondo. Still has the trunk hinges attached. 

Also have all the interior aluminum trim for the 67 Caprice.

PM me or check ebay for the item pics. No reasonable offers turned down. Looking to sell some of these items so I can pick up some other parts from some of my 67 brothers on this thread. . . What's up EZ and Angel.

Thanks guys


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

good luck on the sale and i got a lot of new 67 parts for sale


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 31 2010, 09:52 PM~17062085
> *Whats happening everyone? Anybody need a bench (no strato or power-sorry) out of my 67? Comes complete with all hardware, ready to bolt in. Was re-upholstered in 70's in smooth non-otiginal pattern. No 67 buttons (sorry) but in good condition. Has a few small scratches, but foam is completely intact so you would save when you re-upholstered, unless you need a red bench? Hit me up with your best offer. Would be willing to work with you regarding delivery if you are in or near LA.
> 
> Also have passenger side quarter panel for sale for your convertible impala, cut so it will work for convertible, fastback and Caprice. Some surface rust, but no bondo or cancer.
> ...



PM SENT -


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 31 2010, 08:57 PM~17062161
> *good luck on the sale and i got a lot of new 67 parts for sale
> *



:biggrin: pics and prices big homie :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 1 2010, 06:17 AM~17064041
> *:biggrin: pics and prices big homie :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

X3 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 29 2010, 09:55 AM~17032247
> *SOLD!*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, turri 67*


 :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 1 2010, 11:27 AM~17066746
> *:wave:
> *


whats up ez ?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 1 2010, 11:27 AM~17066746
> *:wave:
> *


What's going on EZ? All good on your end?

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 1 2010, 03:39 PM~17067843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up fellas? Just getting ready to call it a day here at work. Things have been good so far. Can't really complain. Just taking life one day at a time. Hope you all are doing well. It's good to see all the progress happening with all these sevens. Keep them going.
On a side note: The guy I went to see today, who bought my multiplex, had his 67 Impala at the shop he owns. 100% OG. Man, made me really miss my car. But all is good.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 1 2010, 11:26 AM~17066726
> *SOLD!
> *



:biggrin: somebody came up :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

3 Members: turri 67, ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs

Sup Carlos.

--Turri.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I HAVE A NICE SET OF 67 IMPALA HUBCAPS, IF SOME ONE NEEDS THEM HIT ME UP.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 1 2010, 03:10 PM~17068589
> *3 Members: turri 67, ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs
> 
> Sup Carlos.
> ...



 Whats happening brother  


How's that ride coming along?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 1 2010, 06:37 PM~17070527
> * Whats happening brother
> How's that ride coming along?
> *



Sitting there for a minute bro... How's your ride coming along? Dynamatted and stripped down already?

--Turri.


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

about another 2weeks :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 31 2010, 04:49 PM~17058348
> *3 Members: turri 67, chewie, ez_rider
> 
> sup fellas.
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 1 2010, 11:33 PM~17072715
> *about another 2weeks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 1 2010, 07:56 PM~17071416
> *Sitting there for a minute bro... How's your ride coming along?  Dynamatted and stripped down already?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Whats up Art,
I've got a few more items I'm paying off here and there and then I can start to get my hands dirty. I already pulled out the bench and door panels and will pull the rear bench and quarter panels so I can get a good look at what I'm working with.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Q-vole Angel,
Got any new pics of 67 goodies for all of us today? :biggrin:


----------



## olskl49 (Dec 18, 2009)

please educate me.How can I ride with skirts on? my wheel hit driver side fender,specially when fully dumped


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

nice power seat for 67-68 500.00 for the pair


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 2 2010, 09:52 AM~17076289
> *nice power seat for 67-68 500.00 for the pair
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: That's what I'm talking about. . . :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Angel, 
I read somewhere that the 67 only came with the driver side power? Is this set for both sides or do you need to do something so one will also work for the passenger side? :uh:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

nice triple plated lights with new lens 350.00 like new i have a set of nos but not that nice


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 2 2010, 10:57 AM~17076331
> *Angel,
> I read somewhere that the 67 only came with the driver side power? Is this set for both sides or do you need to do something so one will also work for the passenger side? :uh:
> *


i have a nice og 67 impala power seat and your right, driver side


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 2 2010, 09:57 AM~17076339
> *nice triple plated lights with new lens 350.00 like new i have a set of nos but not that nice
> 
> 
> ...


Seen these in person. Very nice. 

Thanks for the info about the power tracks brother. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by olskl49_@Apr 2 2010, 09:51 AM~17076280
> *please educate me.How  can I ride with skirts on? my wheel hit driver side fender,specially when fully dumped
> *


6's or Z's, right Debo? I think Debo has Z's that are 7's on one of his cars w/ skirts. You might have to notch out part of the skirt...

--Turri.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 1 2010, 10:33 PM~17072715
> *about another 2weeks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 2 2010, 11:56 AM~17076810
> *6's or Z's, right Debo?  I think Debo has Z's that are 7's on one of his cars w/ skirts.  You might have to notch out part of the skirt...
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Zeniths or Daytons clear by a cunt hair  but you still may have to trim a little. Shortening the rear end is a bit costly but the way to go


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

whats up ez, you never got back to me about those pieces??? :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 2 2010, 05:50 PM~17079254
> *whats up ez, you never got back to me about those pieces??? :0*


Sorry Bro...got a lot going on right now. I'll get with you today.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

:drama: X2


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 3 2010, 08:49 AM~17084529
> *Sorry Bro...got a lot going on right now. I'll get with you today.
> *


Thanks for getting back to me, I hope my partner from S.D. got back to you about those pieces


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 3 2010, 09:16 PM~17088267
> *Thanks for getting back to me, I hope my partner from S.D. got back to you about those pieces *


Done deal  Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Jst got up getting ready 2 go 2 Craig Park wth D-Bo rest of Club n Brown Pride cc I shine up the 7 n we out should b a good day . 2 All 67 rider hve a good n safe Easter :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 4 2010, 07:42 AM~17090954
> *Jst got up getting ready 2 go 2 Craig Park wth D-Bo rest of Club n Brown Pride cc I shine up the 7 n we out should b a good day . 2 All 67 rider hve a good n safe Easter :biggrin:*


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

anybody have a tilt with the steering and kick panels wheel for sale? PM if you do im located in riverside ca. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

opps tilt with the steering wheel


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 4 2010, 08:15 AM~17091737
> *opps tilt with the steering wheel
> *


Talk to Angel Martinez. He's out of the Asuza area... PM if you need his #

Happy Easter Fellas.

--Turri


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

the homie laylo67 rollin on da freeway :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by paga fuegos_@Mar 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17003726
> *heres one out of Tulare County
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 4 2010, 12:01 AM~17090089
> *Done deal  Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROB  THANKS FOR HOOKING UP THE HOMIE


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 4 2010, 10:51 PM~17097428
> *NO PROB  THANKS FOR HOOKING UP THE HOMIE *


 Anytime


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 4 2010, 08:11 PM~17097042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Debo,
What kind of steering column does this car have? What year and make is it out of?
Looks good brother. . .

Thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 5 2010, 08:59 AM~17099206
> *Debo,
> What kind of steering column does this car have? What year and make is it out of?
> Looks good brother. . .Thanks*


That is Debo's rag top rolling with a telescopic tilt.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, cafeconlechedjs, BRUTA67, turri 67*


Good morning fellas :wave:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@Dec 12 2009, 12:18 PM~15959864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anybody have this piece for sale for a fastback? Please PM me with pics and prices.

Thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 5 2010, 07:06 AM~17099246
> *That is Debo's rag top rolling with a telescopic tilt.
> *



Whats happening EZ,
I wasn't sure if the 67's came with a tilt/telescopic option. I thought I heard that Debo got it out of a different year/make car? Unsure, that's a bad-ass option though. 

Thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anybody looking for a pair of black kick panels for your AC car? 
Sorry no speaker grills in these. . .

PM me for pics and price if you're interested. :biggrin: 

Thanks


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 5 2010, 07:59 AM~17099206
> *Debo,
> What kind of steering column does this car have? What year and make is it out of?
> Looks good brother. . .
> ...


it came out of a 66 caprice


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

rollin back home from the park :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 5 2010, 08:14 AM~17099286
> *Anybody have this piece for sale for a fastback? Please PM me with pics and prices.
> 
> Thanks
> *


Hey carlos thiers someone on vehicle parts forum parting out a 67. he might have it.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 5 2010, 08:47 AM~17099506
> *
> rollin back home from the park :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2010, 07:50 AM~17099536
> *Hey carlos thiers someone on vehicle parts forum parting out a 67. he might have it.
> *



Thanks Mike, 
I'll check that out now. . . :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 5 2010, 07:44 AM~17099482
> *it came out of a 66 caprice
> *


Debo, 
Was their any modification or fabricating to use that column in your car or were you able to just bolt it right in and go?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 5 2010, 10:18 AM~17100342
> *Debo,
> Was their any modification or fabricating to use that column in your car or were you able to just bolt it right in and go?
> *


i used my old column to make it work..ive heard sum people weld brackets to column to bolt it in the car but i used my old lower housing to make it work..bolted rt in with no problems .


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 5 2010, 07:47 AM~17099143
> *Anytime
> *


hey ez try 2 pm u wont let can u hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 5 2010, 11:59 AM~17100711
> *hey ez try 2 pm u wont let can u hit me up :biggrin:*


PM Sent


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: angel1954, cafeconlechedjs


 Q-vole Angel


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 5 2010, 12:20 PM~17101346
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: angel1954, cafeconlechedjs
> Q-vole Angel
> *


whats up carlos  working on a 67 putting a bench bucket and got one for sale! :wow:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 5 2010, 12:40 PM~17101558
> *whats up carlos   working on a  67 putting a bench bucket and got one for sale! :wow:
> *


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Angel,
Please make sure you check your mail brother. 
I sent you the payment on Friday so you should get it soon :biggrin:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 5 2010, 12:58 PM~17101754
> *Angel,
> Please make sure you check your mail brother.
> I sent you the payment on Friday so you should get it soon :biggrin:
> *


sorry i got it thank you i got a lot going on


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

*FOR SALE POWER BENCH BUCKET FOR 450.00 OBO














*


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

hey , can anyone tell me if they made an 67 ss with a stick, i was in my buddies garage, and it was sitting there. i forgot he had it its been so long since ive been in it.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Apr 5 2010, 03:46 PM~17103306
> *hey , can anyone tell me if they made an 67 ss with a  stick, i was in my buddies garage, and it was sitting there. i forgot he had it its been so long since ive been in it.
> *


Oh yeah  is it a Big Block car??


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

no it is a 327 i forgot that part lol, it is badged as a 327 also and is a orig.ss not a clone


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin: NICE!! :biggrin: 
Is he going to restore it?
See if you can get some pics brother and post them up on here. :happysad:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Apr 6 2010, 04:45 AM~17109967
> *no it is a 327 i forgot that part lol, it is badged as a 327 also and is a orig.ss not a clone
> *


It is possible. The car could have been ordered that way from the factory. The small block SS cars have the same trunk detail insert in the molding as the other regular Impala's. The big block SS do not have the emblem but to have a big "SS" badge right in the middle. There are even factory SS 67s with bench or strato seats and no console.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 6 2010, 06:26 AM~17110352
> *:biggrin: NICE!! :biggrin:
> Is he going to restore it?
> See if you can get some pics brother and post them up on here. :happysad:
> *




his dad is a car dealer so over the years, i have driven some nice cars, i remember driving thisyears ago, i remember it sounded good, and it floated all overthe place lol, in between shifts, you guys know how they float lol

when we were like 14 his dad took a 69 ish camaro on trade, it was a rockcrusher, we could'nt drive it to save our life, stubborn gears, we would rev the hell out of the gear we did get though lol

yea i will take some pics, and try an light a fire on his ass, he has a mustang gt he wants done first, his priorities are wrong thats all


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 6 2010, 06:45 AM~17110417
> *It is possible. The car could have been ordered that way from the factory. The small block SS cars have the same trunk detail insert in the molding as the other regular Impala's. The big block SS do not have the emblem but to have a big "SS" badge right in the middle. There are even factory SS 67s with bench or strato seats and no console.
> *


the 396 big block SS does not have the badge also. Only the 427SS.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2010, 09:07 AM~17121632
> *the 396 big block SS does not have the badge also. Only the 427SS.*


 Thanks for the assist and you are correct


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 7 2010, 08:10 AM~17121662
> *Thanks for the assist and you are correct
> *


ez I need your assitance on an item. PM sent


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 7 2010, 09:18 AM~17121727
> *ez I need your assitance on an item. PM sent*


 Deal is almost done!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 7 2010, 09:56 AM~17122514
> *Deal is almost done!
> *


Thanks bro, I appreciate it :cheesy:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

What's up 67 ryders. One day I'm going to post my ride up here. I have to stop working on other peoples rides first. You know how it is


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a Caprice 67 with a Climatron haeting cooling switch. Not sure if its called a climatron. The original engine was removed an the vacuum lines are still there but I don`t know how/where they go. Does any one have the schematics of the install. Thanks


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 31 2006, 10:14 AM~6079530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

putting bench bucket and making the harness for the tachometer.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 8 2010, 11:29 AM~17134474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice any more pics


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> EH ANGEL.....IS THAT THE STOCK RED FOR 67's???? - IF IT IS, CAN I GET THE NAME BRADAH....ONE LOVE BIG RASTA


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 8 2010, 11:29 AM~17134474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

homie rafas 67


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> > EH ANGEL.....IS THAT THE STOCK RED FOR 67's???? - IF IT IS, CAN I GET THE NAME BRADAH....ONE LOVE BIG RASTA
> 
> 
> i dont know for sure but i have the og color chart from r/m paints and 67 haves two reds one is like this one and one is like 68 a deep red ill post it up for you.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Apr 8 2010, 02:42 PM~17136046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car and color :0 :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 8 2010, 02:42 PM~17136047
> *i dont know for sure but i have the og color chart from r/m paints and 67 haves two reds one is like this one and one is like 68 a deep red  ill post it up for you.
> *


*cool brotha.....1*


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

got a box of nice horn caps for sale some are nos and some are very nice use


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

whats up D-bo


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 8 2010, 05:14 PM~17137342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what u asking 4 one of ur nices horn cap :0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Apr 8 2010, 01:42 PM~17136046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 8 2010, 11:29 AM~17134474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 7 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

well here it is 90 percent done ...i like it :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 9 2010, 12:48 AM~17142031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I think I need to paint my ride  there is entirely to many gold 7's up in here :biggrin:


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

i don't really care for black but there was a couple in there that were down right awesome


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*TTT FOR 67'S*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1+Apr 9 2010, 12:48 AM~17142031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 8 2010, 07:14 PM~17137342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How much for a new old stock?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 9 2010, 04:21 AM~17142519
> *:0 I think I need to paint my ride  there is entirely to many gold 7's up in here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u atleast need to paint the skirts :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 9 2010, 12:48 AM~17142031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BEAUTY!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 9 2010, 12:33 AM~17141582
> *well here it is 90 percent done ...i like it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Apr 9 2010, 08:46 AM~17143286
> *
> :biggrin: *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: For 67s!!


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Apr 9 2010, 08:33 AM~17143560
> *THATS A BEAUTY!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 9 2010, 04:21 AM~17142519
> *:0 I think I need to paint my ride  there is entirely to many gold 7's up in here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol around my area my dads impala was the only fastback with this color..he had it painted in 2000 and when my dad got rear end in 2005 it got repainted so my dad had it this color since 2000 but bro its all good you live upnorth thers no need to change your color it looks good like that


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 9 2010, 04:21 AM~17142519
> *:0 I think I need to paint my ride  there is entirely to many gold 7's up in here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*eh frank...that's how i feel about my ride too. there's alot of stock blue 67's rolling around the BAY *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*TIGHT PICS.....67's LOOKING GOOD*


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 9 2010, 11:30 AM~17144722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 9 2010, 12:30 PM~17144722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 9 2010, 11:47 AM~17144856
> *X2
> *


X67 !! badass!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Apr 9 2010, 08:11 AM~17143440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's about 4 Blue ones and 20 Gold ones :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 8 2010, 08:31 PM~17138530
> * *


 PM Sent


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 9 2010, 04:37 PM~17146979
> *PM Sent
> *


Whats up ez :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 9 2010, 05:47 PM~17147053
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, 209impala, cool runnings, turri 67*


What's up fellas :wave: Getting ready for the weekend.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 9 2010, 04:37 PM~17146979
> *PM Sent
> *


thxs EZ how does it look the 2nd 1 worked :biggrin: own u 1 homie


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 9 2010, 04:49 PM~17147073
> *What's up fellas :wave: Getting ready for the weekend.
> *


yes Sir .might take 7 out 4 a Fundraiser car wash :cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 9 2010, 01:19 PM~17145516
> *Man  :angry: thats an old pic when I was fitting the skirts for body work. Those belong to Ralphdogg now
> There's about 4 Blue ones and 20 Gold ones :biggrin:
> *


i thought u had another set :uh:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 9 2010, 08:32 PM~17148830
> *i thought u had another set :uh:
> *


I do :biggrin: Waiting on a few other parts so I can take your pics


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 9 2010, 05:58 PM~17147153
> *thxs EZ how does it look  the 2nd 1 worked :biggrin: own u 1 homie*


 :thumbsup: Looks good. Glad you like it.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 9 2010, 03:49 PM~17147073
> *What's up fellas :wave: Getting ready for the weekend.
> *



:biggrin: EZ- PM sent :biggrin: 

Have a good weekend brothers. . .


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> Have a good weekend brothers. . .
> 
> *working on the 67 today....got a couple gasket to change. getting a lil greasy* :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

To the top


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

not a 67 but a ltl sumthing im putting together :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 11 2010, 01:25 PM~17160030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> > Have a good weekend brothers. . .
> >
> > *working on the 67 today....got a couple gasket to change. getting a lil greasy* :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 11 2010, 12:25 PM~17160030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Sick Gabe ur killing us.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2010, 05:44 PM~17161924
> *Thats Sick Gabe ur killing us.
> *


im just tryin to keep up


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 11 2010, 03:29 PM~17160054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 where the hideaways at :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Apr 11 2010, 06:11 PM~17162171
> *:0  :0 where the hideaways at  :biggrin:
> *


im waiting for the upper lids they gtn painted :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 11 2010, 04:52 PM~17161991
> *im just tryin to keep up
> *


WHAT-CHU TALKING BOUT ...YOU IN THE LEAD :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2010, 05:42 PM~17161912
> *Whats up Big Rhasta? Did u finnish working on ur 7even?
> *


*waddup mike...i kind of finished, but not totally. had to ride out to OAKLAND for a family LUAU - wanna finish this week. wassup with you bradah????* :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 11 2010, 11:21 PM~17165486
> *waddup mike...i kind of finished, but not totally. had to ride out to OAKLAND for a family LUAU - wanna finish this week. wassup with you bradah???? :biggrin:
> *


Whats up big Rhasta? Went to swap meet sunday. Here in Stockton. The weather sucks.


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 11 2010, 02:29 PM~17160054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size wheels are these.

Im debating on going 20x8 front , 20x10 back for my 66. 
lowrod style, wondering if the back will tuck.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin: good morning everyone :biggrin: 

Anyone have sunvisors for a drop top for sale?
Someone asked me so I thought I'd put it out there. . .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 11 2010, 11:25 AM~17160030
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's tight Debo. . .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Apr 12 2010, 07:51 AM~17166982
> *What size wheels are these.
> 
> Im debating on going  20x8 front , 20x10 back for my 66.
> ...


20s in front &22s in da rear the back rub a ltl going into driveways


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:20 AM~17167183
> *That's tight Debo. . .
> *


thanks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: SHOULD GET ALL MY SIDE MOLDINGS IN TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 11 2010, 12:29 PM~17160054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like how it sit on thse wheels :0


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2010, 11:02 AM~17168015
> *:biggrin: SHOULD GET ALL MY SIDE MOLDINGS IN TODAY :biggrin:*


 :0 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

wazzup 67 riders :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

6 Members: 209impala, debo67ss, STOCKTON CUSTOMS, ez_rider, D-Cheeze, cafeconlechedjs

:0 Damn, everyone on break today :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 12 2010, 10:21 AM~17168231
> *Like how it sit on thse wheels  :0
> *



















il b putting this on this week


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2010, 09:57 AM~17168600
> *6 Members: 209impala, debo67ss, STOCKTON CUSTOMS, ez_rider, D-Cheeze, cafeconlechedjs
> 
> :0 Damn, everyone on break today :biggrin:
> *



Nope, at work goofing off. . . :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2010, 10:57 AM~17168600
> *6 Members: 209impala, debo67ss, STOCKTON CUSTOMS, ez_rider, D-Cheeze, cafeconlechedjs
> 
> :0 Damn, everyone on break today :biggrin:
> *


im on break all day :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm lookin for some clean eyebrow moldings, anyone have any layin around...EZ?


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 AM~16859635
> *GOODMORNING MY 67 IMPALA LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17168600
> *6 Members: 209impala, debo67ss, STOCKTON CUSTOMS, ez_rider, D-Cheeze, cafeconlechedjs
> :0 Damn, everyone on break today :biggrin:*


I'm workin now...just checking in on a regular basis :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 12 2010, 12:06 PM~17168705
> *I'm lookin for some clean eyebrow moldings, anyone have any layin around...EZ?*


Sorry but I am all out.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 12 2010, 11:24 AM~17168872
> *I'm workin now...just checking in on a regular basis :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thats what I do


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 12 2010, 10:58 AM~17168621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Likeing tht Bar area is tht wht u serve :biggrin: jst chilling on my lunch tme


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 11 2010, 12:29 PM~17160054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up debo i got power windows door locks power vents and a power bench bucket for that 68 haveing a sale ! call me, and i got the harness done for the power windows and the vents for 67


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 12 2010, 10:29 AM~17167244
> *20s in front &22s in da rear the back rub a ltl going into driveways
> *



what width you running, around?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 12 2010, 11:48 AM~17169082
> *Likeing tht Bar area is tht wht u serve  :biggrin: jst chilling on my lunch tme
> *


bar is always open :biggrin: summer time bbqs gtn close :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Apr 12 2010, 12:14 PM~17169266
> *what width you running, around?
> *


10s


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 12 2010, 11:55 AM~17169144
> *whats up debo i got power windows door locks power vents and a power bench bucket for that 68 haveing a sale ! call me, and i got the  harness done for the power windows and the vents for 67
> *


i let my primo know about the harness


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 12 2010, 11:55 AM~17169144
> *whats up debo i got power windows door locks power vents and a power bench bucket for that 68 haveing a sale ! call me, and i got the  harness done for the power windows and the vents for 67
> *


pm me a price


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

3 Members: turri 67, M in Avondale, ez_rider

sup fellas. Been busy these last two weeks at work. I see debo added a new ride, I guess they do grow on trees in the OC!
:biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 12 2010, 01:14 PM~17169803
> *3 Members: turri 67, M in Avondale, ez_rider
> 
> sup fellas.  Been busy these last two weeks at work.  I see debo added a new ride, I guess they do grow on trees in the OC!
> ...


its all this dam rain making shit grow like crazy :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 12 2010, 02:57 PM~17170178
> *its all this dam rain making shit grow like crazy :biggrin:*


 :0 Well send some of that rain my way Debo....All I get is some light scattered sprinkels :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 12 2010, 01:57 PM~17170178
> *its all this dam rain making shit grow like crazy :biggrin:
> *


Wht u growing D-Bo :420:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 12 2010, 12:16 PM~17169279
> *bar is always open :biggrin: summer time bbqs gtn close :0
> *


Got 2 make that trip this summer :cheesy:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, 1968IMPALACUSTOM, laylo67, cool runnings*


 :wave: What's up everyone!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 12 2010, 02:09 PM~17170288
> *:0 Well send some of that rain my way Debo....All I get is some light scattered sprinkels :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


*
eh ez....i'm sending all this flood weather from the BAY to you down in so cal. we damn near have to swim across the street instead of driving.....* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 12 2010, 02:12 PM~17170311
> *:wave:  What's up everyone!
> *


 :wave: *wassupper ez.....*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 12 2010, 02:12 PM~17170314
> *
> eh ez....i'm sending all this flood weather from the BAY to you down in so cal. we damn near have to swim across the street instead of driving..... :biggrin:
> *


time to put a prop behind the 7 :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 12 2010, 02:10 PM~17170298
> *Wht u growing D-Bo  :420:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 12 2010, 03:12 PM~17170314
> *
> eh ez....i'm sending all this flood weather from the BAY to you down in so cal. we damn near have to swim across the street instead of driving..... :biggrin:*


Only if the floods can generate some green :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 12 2010, 04:14 PM~17171865
> *:drama:
> *


x2


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 12 2010, 09:39 PM~17175034
> *x2
> *


*waddup rich...howz the 67's interior coming along??? - when you get a chance, post up pics. see you sooner than later uce - ONE LOVE*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anyone have some convertible door jam wedges?


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

well here it is fellas done or about 98 percent anyway :biggrin:


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 11 2010, 11:29 AM~17160054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass!  whats the backspace on the front and rear wheels/


----------



## thirteenkarat619 (Apr 12, 2010)

wutz up homies, a month ago i was fortunate enough to find this 67 SS impala hidden in Seattle, WA. It had been ignored for over 10 years! Paid for it, shipped it and now much love in SD, CA. Runs unbelievably great! Been hitten the 327 with chrome all week. I'll be sure to keep you fellow six7's posted on progress.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thirteenkarat619_@Apr 13 2010, 03:36 AM~17176612
> *wutz up homies, a month ago i was fortunate enough to find this 67 SS impala hidden in Seattle, WA. It had been ignored for over 10 years! Paid for it, shipped it and now much love in SD, CA. Runs unbelievably great! Been hitten the 327 with chrome all week. I'll be sure to keep you fellow six7's posted on progress.
> *


 :biggrin: Congrats on the 67 find. . .pics? :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 12 2010, 10:03 PM~17175727
> *well here it is fellas done or about 98 percent anyway :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 firme. . .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2010, 10:24 PM~17175461
> *Does anyone have some convertible door jam wedges?
> *


theres was sum on ebay a couple of days ago


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2010, 10:24 PM~17175461
> *Does anyone have some convertible door jam wedges?
> *


Item number: 350300472712


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 12 2010, 10:03 PM~17175727
> *well here it is fellas done or about 98 percent anyway :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Car came out bad azz! That isn't an OG color for the interior right? Came out hella naice, congrats!

--Turri.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 12 2010, 11:03 PM~17175727
> *well here it is fellas done or about 98 percent anyway :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 12 2010, 11:03 PM~17175727
> *well here it is fellas done or about 98 percent anyway :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 13 2010, 06:19 AM~17177180
> * firme. . .
> *


i concur :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 12 2010, 08:52 PM~17175168
> *waddup rich...howz the 67's interior coming along??? - when you get a chance, post up pics. see you sooner than later uce - ONE LOVE
> *


INTERIOR IS DONE ....FRT END GETTING REBIULT AS WE SPEAK :biggrin:

LINK TO BUILD UP 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17180227


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 13 2010, 03:20 PM~17181304
> *:drama:
> *


*i got the MUNCHIES too debo....*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 13 2010, 03:24 PM~17182026
> *i got the MUNCHIES too debo....
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU BEEN DOING uffin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 13 2010, 08:10 AM~17177494
> *Item number: 350300472712
> *


Thanks Gabe.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave: sup my 67 people.............been getting sidetracked lately......will post more pics of 67 progress soon.............. :yes:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: Got all my moldings in today  Now I need to get them polished up, so I guess they wont go on until sometime next month


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 13 2010, 05:59 PM~17183070
> *:biggrin: Got all my moldings in today  Now I need to get them polished up, so I guess they wont go on until sometime next month
> *


i thought they at the chrome shop already :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 13 2010, 10:34 PM~17186508
> *i thought they at the chrome shop already :biggrin:
> *


I wish


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 13 2010, 06:59 PM~17183070
> *:biggrin: Got all my moldings in today  Now I need to get them polished up, so I guess they wont go on until sometime next month
> *


Hey Hey!


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

My 7, Ugly Betty aka Betty Boop...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Apr 14 2010, 06:25 AM~17188430
> *My 7, Ugly Betty aka Betty Boop...
> 
> 
> ...



PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

*BIG PROPS TO ALL THE 67 OWNERS TTT*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

wut up ez :wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 14 2010, 11:38 AM~17190154
> *wut up ez :wave:*


 :wave: Just working and checking in on the fellas :biggrin: What up Turri.I see you're checking in as well.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

2 Members: 209impala, STOCKTON CUSTOMS

WHATS UP MIKE :biggrin: YOU GONNA BE AT THE SHOP THIS AFTERNOON??


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 14 2010, 11:44 AM~17191273
> *:wave: Just working and checking in on the fellas :biggrin:  What up Turri.I see you're checking in as well.
> *


Sup EZ. I try to check in every now and then... Feels like the economy is starting to pick-up a bit, it's keeping me from LIL more and more!
 

--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 14 2010, 03:17 PM~17192176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 14 2010, 01:12 PM~17191540
> *Sup EZ.  I try to check in every now and then...  Feels like the economy is starting to pick-up a bit, it's keeping me from LIL more and more!
> 
> 
> ...


what was wrong with the economy :dunno: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umr3GwuX9WI



67 Impala above


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUeTFuzIRg0


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

just finished up the new roof paint !


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

getting it ready for summer slowly


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anyone got some extra hood hinges for sale???


pm me...


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 14 2010, 04:37 PM~17194218
> *anyone got some extra hood hinges for sale???
> pm me...
> *



I'm sure Angel Martinez has some, or Carlos might have some (Cafeconleche on here). Hit them up, they're both out of Cali.

--Turri.


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks to everyone who liked my 67 ragg uffin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

Was u

















p just chilling


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 14 2010, 02:30 PM~17192295
> *what was wrong with the economy :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


guess it didnt hit everybody  whts up dos/dos


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Apr 14 2010, 03:37 PM~17193029
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sweet ride homie 

post more pics !!!!!


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

not a 67 its a 68 but the only 68 topic is for 68 customs so ill post my 68 fastback here












needs alot of work but hey isnt fixin em up what its all about :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Apr 14 2010, 07:39 PM~17195604
> *not a 67 its a 68 but the only 68 topic is for 68 customs so ill post my 68 fastback here
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: they hv a 68 impala fest we'll let u slide this time :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 14 2010, 08:11 PM~17196162
> *:ugh: they hv a 68 impala fest we'll let u slide this time :biggrin:
> *


*this is what happens when someone put pics of 68's* :buttkick: *jus playing bro!!!! - good luck on the rebuild*


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Apr 14 2010, 07:39 PM~17195604
> *not a 67 its a 68 but the only 68 topic is for 68 customs so ill post my 68 fastback here
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie there is a fastback fest ill look for it and bring it to the top :biggrin:


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a few more pics of my 67 motor is a 350 with a nice cam . and my old player wires to put on when the weather is better .


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 14 2010, 06:37 PM~17194218
> *anyone got some extra hood hinges for sale???
> pm me...*


PM SENT


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Borrowed these images from the Japanese Lowrider thread









































































Thanks Jevries :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 15 2010, 07:20 AM~17200281
> *PM SENT
> *


Sorry EZ. I thought you were practically all out of '67 parts! Any plans to start on your own build anytime soon or is it on the back burner for a while?

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 15 2010, 10:09 AM~17200641
> *Sorry EZ.  I thought you were practically all out of '67 parts!  Any plans to start on your own build anytime soon or is it on the back burner for a while?
> --Turri.*


 Not a problem...I have still have a few things left. For the time being, just taking care of the family and no immediate plans to start another project but don't count me out. :biggrin: I'll be sitting on the side lines for a bit and will continue to help out when I can.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

Date: April 17th 2010
Place: Sitagata Residence in Santa Ana
Address: 409 S CLARA ST
                SANTA ANA, CA. 92703

MENU: BBQ CHICKEN
            CHOP SUEY with Pisupo
            Turkey tail 
            Sausage???          
            Oka(Raw Fish)
            Potato Salad
            kalo, fa'i, 1 Drink
Price $10</span>[/b][/left]


*THIS IS MY UCE FROM STOCKTON - HIS FAMILY LIVES IN SANTA ANA....ANYONE WANNA COME THRU, YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME. IT'S FOR A GOOD CAUSE - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 15 2010, 09:20 AM~17200740
> *Date: April 17th 2010
> Place: Sitagata Residence in Santa Ana
> Address: 409 S CLARA ST
> ...


damm ur pops lives 2 srteets over from me..rt next to lincoln elementry.il walk over & hv a beer. :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds good I'll drive 2 D-Bo n we walk over :biggrin: u makeing me hungry


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FRONT END IS ALL REBUILT AND READY TO GO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Rich I'll get those pieces in the mail today  Sorry about the delay


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2010, 02:21 PM~17203522
> *FRONT END IS ALL REBUILT AND READY TO GO
> 
> 
> ...


lookin gd..drive it dwn to OC to kick it with cool runnings :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Apr 15 2010, 09:57 AM~17201072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*the plates are very healthy and "off the hook". have fun fellas*



> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 15 2010, 02:52 PM~17203805
> *lookin gd..drive it dwn to OC to kick it with cool runnings :biggrin:
> *


*i wish i was going, but staying up north. damn rich..your ride is CLEAN!!!! - *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2010, 03:21 PM~17203522
> *FRONT END IS ALL REBUILT AND READY TO GO
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN VERY NICE RICH....


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2010, 02:21 PM~17203522
> *FRONT END IS ALL REBUILT AND READY TO GO
> 
> 
> ...


nice 67 bro :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2010, 02:21 PM~17203522
> *FRONT END IS ALL REBUILT AND READY TO GO
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sharp uso!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 15 2010, 07:26 PM~17206516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i'll take the one on the right* :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Does Anyone Have Any 67 Bumper Guards For Sale???
PM Me If You Do Please! :thumbsup: 
Thanks!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2010, 02:21 PM~17203522
> *FRONT END IS ALL REBUILT AND READY TO GO
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 67 Homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Apr 15 2010, 09:59 PM~17207647
> *Does Anyone Have Any 67 Bumper Guards For Sale???
> PM Me If You Do Please! :thumbsup:
> Thanks!!!*


 PM Sent.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2010, 03:21 PM~17203522
> *FRONT END IS ALL REBUILT AND READY TO GO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Billet Tie Rod Sleeves, Been sitting in the tool box, was gonna use them on the wagon but never did  Anyway if interested Pm me we'll work something out  *



Also got a stock Radio if anyone needs one


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 15 2010, 07:26 PM~17206516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thirteenkarat619_@Apr 13 2010, 03:36 AM~17176612
> *wutz up homies, a month ago i was fortunate enough to find this 67 SS impala hidden in Seattle, WA. It had been ignored for over 10 years! Paid for it, shipped it and now much love in SD, CA. Runs unbelievably great! Been hitten the 327 with chrome all week. I'll be sure to keep you fellow six7's posted on progress.
> *


say what! post them pics homie i live in seattle!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Apr 15 2010, 08:59 PM~17207647
> *Does Anyone Have Any 67 Bumper Guards For Sale???
> PM Me If You Do Please! :thumbsup:
> Thanks!!!
> *



:yes: i got sum xtra 67 stuff for sale.....will post pics.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 15 2010, 11:05 PM~17208524
> *Billet Tie Rod Sleeves, Been sitting in the tool box, was gonna use them on the wagon but never did   Anyway if interested Pm me we'll work something out
> 
> 
> ...


those tie rods are cool where did you get thoses from


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 15 2010, 10:26 PM~17206516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 15 2010, 07:26 PM~17206516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam looks good D-Bo he going 2 b a happy camper.another car under ur belt :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 16 2010, 09:17 AM~17211734
> *Dam looks good D-Bo he going 2 b a happy camper.another car under ur belt :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 16 2010, 10:28 AM~17212298
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*eh debo...one of members in paramount has some problems with his drop 65...his top has a leak and he just needs someone to look at it for him. lmk if you can help him out...it's very much appreciated!!! - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA *:biggrin: *i can give you his number or vice versa. he's gonna be in santa ana tomorrow at the uce's house*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 16 2010, 12:57 PM~17213436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic! What kind of tail lights ar those? NOS or globrite?


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 16 2010, 12:09 PM~17213533
> *Nice pic! What kind of tail lights ar those? NOS or globrite?
> *


tailight housings are stock ....lens are aftermarket ? got them from the car shop


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 16 2010, 02:46 PM~17214252
> *tailight housings are stock ....lens are aftermarket ? got them from the car shop
> *


*eh rich...i have an extra package tray - if you need one lmk. it's medium blue*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

for sale............


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 16 2010, 05:56 PM~17215827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 15 2010, 08:26 PM~17206516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOPENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U THE MANNNNNN.......................


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 16 2010, 02:22 PM~17214556
> *eh rich...i have an extra package tray - if you need one lmk. it's medium blue
> *


how mushhhhhhhhhhh :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

dropped the back of the 7 down a few inches ......( full tank of gas and air shock emptied )


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 17 2010, 01:12 PM~17221519
> *dropped the back of the 7 down a few inches ......( full tank of gas and air shock emptied )
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 17 2010, 11:17 AM~17221541
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats ups ez ? hows life treating ya these days


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> how mushhhhhhhhhhh :wow:
> [/quot
> 
> PM SENT


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 17 2010, 01:18 PM~17221546
> *whats ups ez ? hows life treating ya these days*


No better but thank goodness, no worse. Just taking it day by day.


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 17 2010, 03:12 PM~17221519
> *dropped the back of the 7 down a few inches ......( full tank of gas and air shock emptied )
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *the dude off of alum rock cut your whites??? - *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 13 2010, 07:10 AM~17177494
> *Item number: 350300472712
> *


Turns out I'm only missing one side! Anybody have only have one available? If not, I'll check out e-bay.

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > *the dude off of alum rock cut your whites??? - *
> 
> 
> Yup


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 17 2010, 08:17 PM~17224704
> *No better but thank goodness, no worse. Just taking it day by day.
> *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

:wave: :wave: T.T.T.


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

i need bumper gaurds front and rear and visors can anyone help?


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 20 2010, 11:10 AM~17248451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Came out real nice. Congrats on the build! :biggrin:


--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 20 2010, 01:10 PM~17248451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great job on the drop top...PM sent re: bumper guards.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 20 2010, 11:10 AM~17248451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BADDASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :wow:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i got 2 67 verts up for sale project cars


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

i need a tilt with coloum shift and visors for a convert. if anyone knows anyone


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 20 2010, 01:33 PM~17249771
> *i need a tilt with coloum shift and visors for a convert. if anyone knows anyone
> *



Hit up Angel Martinez. He always has an extra tilt around or can get you one pretty fast; might even have the visors. You can try Pomona this Sunday also.

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 20 2010, 11:10 AM~17248451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: looks good brother :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, lckyal, cafeconlechedjs, turri 67*


 :wave: What's up fellas :wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 20 2010, 02:26 PM~17250287
> *:wave: What's up fellas :wave:
> *


Sup EZ. Staying dry?

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 20 2010, 04:27 PM~17250296
> *Sup EZ.  Staying dry?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Of course...just now starting to rain a bit but heck, I'm indoors :biggrin: My commute is from my office to the living room and dry  Take care.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 20 2010, 12:10 PM~17248451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

I need this bracket for passenger side.....corner light/bezel bolts up to it.....anyone have an extra one?........... :x:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 20 2010, 03:48 PM~17250406
> *Of course...just now starting to rain a bit but heck, I'm indoors :biggrin: My commute is from my office to the living room and dry  Take care.
> *


  Commute Cheater


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 20 2010, 08:05 PM~17252459
> * Commute Cheater *


Don't get mad. If it is any consolation, I can't ever call in sick :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 20 2010, 04:05 PM~17251083
> *I need this bracket for passenger side.....corner light/bezel bolts up to it.....anyone have an extra one?........... :x:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chewie,

You can buy a pair of repros at www.oldmusclecars.com Part number is 39106012 and the price is about $35 for the pair. 

Good luck.

--Turri.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 20 2010, 02:42 PM~17249875
> *Hit up Angel Martinez.  He always has an extra tilt around or can get you one pretty fast; might even have the visors.  You can try Pomona this Sunday also.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


im going to pomona on sunday 4/25/10 haveing a sale on power windows and tilt and power vents row 21 space 80 martinez-restoration we do lay away two  pm me with pirce thank you angel.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 20 2010, 08:32 PM~17253854
> *Hey Chewie,
> 
> You can buy a pair of repros at www.oldmusclecars.com Part number is 39106012 and the price is about $35 for the pair.
> ...



thanks bro....found it there............ :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

selling spare parts

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537607


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 21 2010, 10:28 AM~17258683
> *selling spare parts
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537607
> *


*local pick up only bro?*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 20 2010, 12:22 PM~17248566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 20 2010, 12:10 PM~17248451
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeee :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 21 2010, 12:50 PM~17258932
> *local pick up only bro?
> *



Well I have never shipped anything, not sure how the big oversize items would work. :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 21 2010, 09:32 PM~17266221
> *Well I have never shipped anything, not sure how the big oversize items would work.  :dunno:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 21 2010, 12:28 PM~17258683
> *selling spare parts
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537607
> *


just added a few pics!


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

cafeconlachedjs  clear you in box


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

WASSUP 67 FAMILY......got a few 67 parts up for grabs............

og hood lip molding....(small dent in middle-repairable)
front bumper guards...(good chrome/no rubber inserts)
og tail lite bezels rear...( ok shape)
og vent glass trim set....ok shape
og quarter glass trim set....ok shape
right side vent glass....good shape
metal piece that goes across inner L to R fender/radiator.....(grill bolts on to it) good shape.....
2 og grill emblems....(impala SS/chevrolet) ok shape.....
R side quarter panel extension.....(good Shape)
dash pad.....(needs some work...but all intact)
few more things.....gotta look and see what else......

PM ME FOR MORE INFO....CAN PROVIDE PICS..........


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey EZ call me in the morning to see where I am at. I may just stop by to settle up w/ you on the way to San Diego manana


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 22 2010, 10:58 PM~17276916
> *Hey EZ call me in the morning to see where I am at. I may just stop by to settle up w/ you on the way to San Diego manana *


.  I have to take care of something early in the morning but should be home by 8:30 am.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 22 2010, 10:47 PM~17277331
> *.  I have to take care of something early in the morning but should be home by 8:30 am.
> *


I'll get at you or vice versa :biggrin: If it dont work out I'll hit you up on Sunday or Monday on the way back up, not sure when I'm coming home yet


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 22 2010, 11:16 PM~17277553
> *I'll get at you or vice versa :biggrin: If it dont work out I'll hit you up on Sunday or Monday on the way back up, not sure when I'm coming home yet
> *


*eh frank....i have a favor to ask you - get at me in the morning!!!. thanks bradah*


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

I´ve been offered to trade my cutlass for a 67.
What are the pros and cons on the 67?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Apr 22 2010, 11:45 PM~17277957
> *I´ve been offered to trade my cutlass for a 67.
> What are the pros and cons on the 67?
> *



Easy answer. NO CONS as to trading for the 7. :biggrin: Try and get pics of the quarters, fenders, trunk, interior, doors etc. Figure out which moldings are missing and the condition of the ones it does have.

Good luck.
--Turri.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Apr 23 2010, 12:45 AM~17277957
> *I´ve been offered to trade my cutlass for a 67.
> What are the pros and cons on the 67?
> *


*UCE...go on and do that bro. you have alot of folks here that can help you on getting pieces, parts etc. get rid of the cutlass and get an OLD SCHOOL fasho.* :biggrin:


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the good answers! :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Apr 22 2010, 11:45 PM~17277957
> *I´ve been offered to trade my cutlass for a 67.
> What are the pros and cons on the 67?
> *



 Gotta' agree with the homies. . . make that trade :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin: If anyone's looking I saw this craigslist ad for various parts. Check it out

1967 impala grill,one hazard light,rocker panel,ash tray,center horn glass crack,heater switch,back seat center cover. all for $80.00 323-263-2194 


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/1702295596.html


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 23 2010, 12:12 AM~17277852
> *eh frank....i have a favor to ask you - get at me in the morning!!!. thanks bradah
> *


No problem with that favor Rasta  Just let me know where and when


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 23 2010, 02:47 PM~17282550
> *No problem with that favor Rasta  Just let me know where and when
> *


*right on frank...just found out that my cousin is coming up to vallejo next friday. thank you anyways bro....have fun in SD. take alot of pics!!! - ONE LOVE*


----------



## scarfacepacino (May 18, 2009)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Apr 23 2010, 09:50 PM~17285400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT....


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

HELL YEAH


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 24 2010, 10:08 AM~17288745
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: *wassup chewie and all the 67 riders. hope everyone is having a nice weekend. sun is shining in the BAY today - one love*


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Had a great time at Chicano Park today for the 40th Anniversary Celebration


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Apr 23 2010, 09:45 AM~17277957
> *I´ve been offered to trade my cutlass for a 67.
> What are the pros and cons on the 67?
> *


Was a bit dissapointed when I got the pics. i don´t think it´s worth the trade. What do you guys think?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Apr 25 2010, 05:54 AM~17293915
> *Was a bit dissapointed when I got the pics. i don´t think it´s worth the trade. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cutty, but you should look here for the answer  :


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 24 2010, 01:33 PM~17289583
> *:wave: wassup chewie and all the 67 riders. hope everyone is having a nice weekend. sun is shining in the BAY today - one love
> *



wats happenin bro.........


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i love the paint on this car



> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino_@Apr 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17285400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

wassup 67 riders........... i need clips or gromets?.....that put lower windshield moldings on??? does anyone have any extra? or know were i can get em? heres a pic..............thanx


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

hey homies i got a question about 67 impalas,will a front passenger fender from a 2 door fit a 4door??my lil homie needs one for his 4 door but waz wondering if one off a 2 door will fit.and does any one kno where he kan get one in or around texas???


----------



## scarfacepacino (May 18, 2009)




----------



## scarfacepacino (May 18, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scarfacepacino+Apr 25 2010, 07:54 PM~17299452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass pics!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey EZ wanted to say thanks for the parts and helping keeping my 7 on da road :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 25 2010, 06:03 PM~17297655
> *wassup 67 riders........... i need clips or gromets?.....that put lower windshield moldings on???  does anyone have any extra? or know were i can get em? heres a pic..............thanx
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

pics from the low vintage show this weekeend


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmike806_@Apr 25 2010, 08:15 PM~17298893
> *hey homies i got a question about 67 impalas,will a front passenger fender from a 2 door fit a 4door??my lil homie needs one for his 4 door but waz wondering if one off a 2 door will fit.and does any one kno where he kan get one in or around texas???*


The entire front clip is the same. Will also fit the wagon.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 25 2010, 09:37 PM~17300113
> *Hey EZ wanted to say thanks for the parts and helping keeping my 7 on da road :biggrin:*


Anytime Eli


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ez_rider, oldsoul, sixty7imp, 209impala
> *


What's up fellas :wave: Good finally meeting you today Frank. Hope you made it home okay.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 25 2010, 08:37 PM~17300113
> *Hey EZ wanted to say thanks for the parts and helping keeping my 7 on da road :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ME TO! HEY IT WAS GOOD TO FINALLY MEET YOU TODAY BRO. THANKS AGAIN FOR GETTING THOSE LAST 2 MOLDINGS FOR ME (EVEN THOUGH THEY WERE MORE THAN MY WHOLE SET) NAH ON THE REAL, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP OVER THE PAST FEW YEARS W/ PARTS AND ADVICE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 25 2010, 10:21 PM~17301650
> *What's up fellas :wave: Good finally meeting you today Frank. Hope you made it home okay.
> *


YEAH I GOT BACK HOME ABOUT 7:30 :uh:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 25 2010, 11:17 PM~17301614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 25 2010, 10:17 PM~17301614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INTERIOR CAME OUT GOOD RICH


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 25 2010, 11:18 PM~17301620
> *The entire front clip is the same. Will also fit the wagon.
> *


thanks homie,any idea where we kan find a front clip for it??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 25 2010, 09:24 PM~17301701
> *INTERIOR CAME OUT GOOD RICH
> *


thanks for the compliment frank :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

clean 67 caprice from the show


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SOME 7'S AT CHICANO PARK YESTERDAY


CANT FORGET THE KING :biggrin:


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

anybody know where to get side body molding clips,, or visors for a conv?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Apr 25 2010, 10:24 PM~17301701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*right on for the pics frank...looking good out there dave*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 25 2010, 09:17 PM~17301614
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 looking real good homie


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike806_@Apr 25 2010, 09:26 PM~17301727
> *thanks homie,any idea where we kan find a front clip for it??
> *


Check out this craigslist posting, homeboy has the entire front clip for $200 plus shipping. Good luck :biggrin: 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pts/1707180666.html


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I have updated my paypal to receive payments in case anyone is interested on the parts I posted for sale. Also I post pics of my project 67ss and the 67coupe to see what offers I get. Coupe might sell localy to a homie in Dallas. 

cafeconleche...I'm still looking for those eyebrow moldings, can't find them suckers!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 26 2010, 06:21 AM~17303797
> *I have updated my paypal to receive payments in case anyone is interested on the parts I posted for sale.  Also I post pics of my project 67ss and the 67coupe to see what offers I get.  Coupe might sell localy to a homie in Dallas.
> 
> cafeconleche...I'm still looking for those eyebrow moldings, can't find them suckers!
> *


Yup, me too  
Don't buy the repops, just wait and keep posting on here. Someone will come across some and hit you back. That or hit up ebay and get ready to break your piggy bank wide open. :wow:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Apr 25 2010, 10:17 PM~17301614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Apr 26 2010, 07:21 AM~17303797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*he fellas...doesn't frank (209impala) have some for sale :dunno: don't quote me on that tho*


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 26 2010, 08:17 AM~17304637
> *he fellas...doesn't frank (209impala) have some for sale :dunno: don't quote me on that tho
> *



Sup Rasta. Actually I picked up Frank's spare set sometime ago. 

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 26 2010, 07:39 AM~17303910
> *Yup, me too
> Don't buy the repops, just wait and keep posting on here. Someone will come across some and hit you back. That or hit up ebay and get ready to break your piggy bank wide open. :wow:
> *


i seen the repops at the car shop in oc & they look alot better they redid them with og stlye clips.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, turri 67, debo67ss
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 26 2010, 09:50 AM~17304955
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 26 2010, 08:50 AM~17304955
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 26 2010, 11:03 AM~17305093
> *:wave:  :wave:--Turri.*


 :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 26 2010, 09:36 AM~17304810
> *Sup Rasta.  Actually I picked up Frank's spare set sometime ago.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


*oh damn...my bad bro*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

I NEED THESE CLIPS FELLAS............I FOUND A FEW BUT IT STATES THAT IT WILL FIT 62-64 IMPALAS....ARE THEY DA SAME SIZE FOR 67? HERES PICS OF CLIPS I NEED......THEY LOOK DA SAME TO ME?....:dunno:


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 26 2010, 08:20 AM~17303794
> *Check out this craigslist posting, homeboy has the entire front clip for $200 plus shipping. Good luck :biggrin:
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pts/1707180666.html
> *


koo bro,thanks for that link!!
i'm gnna let my lil homie kno and see wat he wants to do!!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike806_@Apr 26 2010, 10:21 AM~17305976
> *koo bro,thanks for that link!!
> i'm gnna let my lil homie kno and see wat he wants to do!!
> *



No problemo homie. That's what this thread is all about. :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 26 2010, 08:47 AM~17304913
> *i seen the repops at the car shop in oc & they look alot better they redid them with og stlye clips.
> *



Yo Debo,
Someone told me the repops don't fit thesame way or the part that goes down along the side isn't long enough. What are your thoughts? Have you bought any for any of your (many) 67 projects and how did they fit?

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike806_@Apr 26 2010, 10:21 AM~17305976
> *koo bro,thanks for that link!!
> i'm gnna let my lil homie kno and see wat he wants to do!!
> *



Shit, that was a good-ass price. If that fool was local, I wouldve scooped it up myself and made a couple bucks on the individual re-sale of those pieces myself. . .


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have a fre things posted up on here and the pics are on craigslist Los angeles and orange county. 


convertible rack complete 
convertible cylinders 1 pair
convertible glass all four with light green tint
convertible rear arm rest metal
the convertible rear 2 piece L shape moldings (between the rack when it comes down and above the trunk lid' )

and i also have a 67 chevy impala convertible coming complete but needs restoring all the moldings there , motor , lights , grille etc. next month for sale


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

i got skirts for sale asking $190 they come with moldings


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 26 2010, 01:23 PM~17307280
> *Yo Debo,
> Someone told me the repops don't fit thesame way or the part that goes down along the side isn't long enough. What are your thoughts? Have you bought any for any of your (many) 67 projects and how did they fit?
> 
> ...


yea i bought a set for the gray ht & had them chromed the look fine to me :biggrin: .i just went to the car shop two weeks ago & they redid them again with og stlye clips im probally gonna pick up a set for my white rag.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Apr 26 2010, 07:28 PM~17311012
> *i have a fre things posted up on here and the pics are on craigslist Los angeles and orange county.
> convertible rack  complete
> convertible cylinders 1 pair
> ...


how much for the cylinders?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 25 2010, 11:49 PM~17302481
> *anybody know where to get side body molding clips,, or visors for a conv?
> *


the car shop in orange...u can go online & look at their catalog.www.truckandcarshop.com


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 26 2010, 07:34 PM~17311107
> *i got skirts for sale asking $190 they come with moldings
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 26 2010, 07:42 PM~17311221
> *the car shop in orange...u can go online & look at their catalog.www.truckandcarshop.com
> *


They Have Alot Of Stuff There.
I Was There Last Month Buying Stuff For My Ride!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 26 2010, 07:34 PM~17311107
> *i got skirts for sale asking $190 they come with moldings
> *


I Just Bought Some For $280


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Apr 26 2010, 08:41 PM~17312279
> *I Just Bought Some For $280
> *


damn that sucks i just bought them too like amonth ago but i put them on my impala but to me they didnt look good so i just want to sell them


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

2 Members: turri 67, cafeconlechedjs

Sup Carlos.

--Turri.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 26 2010, 07:45 PM~17311276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sale pending


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 27 2010, 06:31 AM~17316204
> *2 Members: turri 67, cafeconlechedjs
> 
> Sup Carlos.
> ...



 Q-Vole Arturo 
Whats the status at the paint shop brother? :uh:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 27 2010, 02:26 PM~17320159
> * Q-Vole Arturo
> Whats the status at the paint shop brother? :uh:
> *


Still working on the body. I stopped by yesterday and everything has been taken down to bare metal, and primered. Need to get some patches welded in finish body and paint. At this rate, probably another 45 days away; I'm hoping less but as long as it's straight I'll be happy. 

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 27 2010, 02:31 PM~17320871
> *Still working on the body.  I stopped by yesterday and everything has been taken down to bare metal, and primered.  Need to get some patches welded in finish body and paint.  At this rate, probably another 45 days away; I'm hoping less but as long as it's straight I'll be happy.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


post up some pics dogg. . . :wow:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 27 2010, 03:42 PM~17320983
> *post up some pics dogg. . . :wow:
> *


Let me swing over there during the day. I usually stop by after work and it's late. 

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

3 Members: turri 67, ez_rider, waino

Sup fellas.

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 26 2010, 12:02 PM~17305742
> *I NEED THESE CLIPS FELLAS............I FOUND A FEW BUT IT STATES THAT IT WILL FIT 62-64 IMPALAS....ARE THEY DA SAME SIZE FOR 67? HERES PICS OF CLIPS I NEED......THEY LOOK DA SAME TO ME?....:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


They are not the same. I PM'd you pics of the 67 clips. Check your mail box.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 27 2010, 04:52 PM~17321082
> *3 Members: turri 67, ez_rider, waino
> Sup fellas.--Turri.*


 :wave: Just chillin and helping out where I can.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

what's up 67 riders !!!! I'm lookin to buy a set of brackets for rear bumper guards............If anyone has or knows of an available set please let me know !!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

whats up 67 brothers


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

nice shot !


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

cylinders sold  im sorry for the convertible


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 25 2010, 10:17 PM~17301614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your car was looking really good out there rich! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Apr 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17326234
> *nice shot !
> *


thanks i did the editing myself :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 27 2010, 10:23 PM~17326109
> *whats up 67 brothers
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A BAD AS MOTHA FUCKER RITE HERE FROM CLASSICSTYLE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: NICE PIC PAUL


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 27 2010, 11:40 PM~17326912
> *THIS IS A BAD AS MOTHA FUCKER RITE HERE FROM CLASSICSTYLE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: NICE PIC PAUL
> *


thanks alot man thanks for all the love


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 27 2010, 05:30 PM~17321986
> *They are not the same. I PM'd you pics of the 67 clips. Check your mail box.
> *



yup i got your message...........PM'd u back...thanks again EZ..........


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 AM~16859635
> *GOODMORNING MY 67 IMPALA LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 25 2010, 11:49 PM~17302481
> *anybody know where to get side body molding clips,, or visors for a conv?
> *


PM Sent.

--Turri.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

some 67 parts i got skirt moldings im asking $120 for both they are in good shape and back molding for 67 $45 , the light covers $15 for all four for the impala emblem $10 and the caprice emblem $10 here are the pics


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 28 2010, 01:23 AM~17327337
> *:wow:  BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


thanks turtle


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

wassup my 67 riders..........got extra parts up for grabs........


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Mar 11 2010, 10:03 AM~16859635
> *GOODMORNING MY 67 IMPALA LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 23 2006, 03:23 PM~6026978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this picture!!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

im asking $80 they are for a 1967 impala skirt they are polished they are the moldings


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

there is the pic







the other stuff sold


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 28 2010, 04:54 PM~17333818
> *wassup my 67 riders..........got extra parts up for grabs........
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the SS grill emblem


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 27 2010, 09:46 PM~17326386
> *your car was looking really good out there rich! :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Wayne ....your wifes caddy and the 60 where looking good ....got to give you some props on entering the 60 in the hop .....I still think the car is to nice to hop :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2010, 09:48 PM~17337097
> *How much for the SS grill emblem
> *


PM SENT...........


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2010, 10:51 PM~17337713
> *Thanks Wayne ....your wifes caddy and the 60 where looking good ....got to give you some props on entering the 60 in the hop .....I still think the car is to nice to hop :wow:
> *


eh rich...wayne was hopping the 60 :dunno: WOW.... way to clean


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 28 2010, 12:23 AM~17326109
> *whats up 67 brothers
> 
> 
> ...


Your '67 is sweet! I think i saw it in the Sinners: Chopper town dvd. Not sure though.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

It is cool!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 29 2010, 12:06 AM~17338135
> *PM SENT...........
> *


How for the vent window trim


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

i lower the price on the skirt molding to $80 and they are polished


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Apr 26 2010, 12:49 AM~17302481
> *anybody know where to get side body molding clips,, or visors for a conv?*


*PM Sent*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 29 2010, 12:41 AM~17338391
> *eh rich...wayne was hopping the 60 :dunno: WOW.... way to clean
> *


thats what i said ... :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 29 2010, 09:48 AM~17340564
> *thats what i said ... :wow:
> *



yup i saw it too......i wouldnt hop da 60 either..... :nono:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 29 2010, 08:12 AM~17339589
> *How for the vent window trim
> *


pm sent


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

got this for sale too i found i had extra.......


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 29 2010, 09:45 AM~17340533
> *PM Sent
> *


*good chatting with you brotha....take it EZ* :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

got 67 hubs without centers im asking $50 and they are polished


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 29 2010, 12:06 PM~17341736
> *got 67 hubs without centers im asking $50 and they are polished
> 
> 
> ...


*PM SENT TO YOU.....*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17341769
> *PM SENT TO YOU.....
> *


got you pm bro


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17341769
> *PM SENT TO YOU.....
> *


sold thanks big rasta nice meeting your cousin too


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17347778
> *sold thanks big rasta nice meeting your cousin too
> *


*one love to you bro - yeah man that's family right there!!!. right on*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 30 2010, 01:08 AM~17349025
> *one love to you bro - yeah man that's family right there!!!. right on
> *


well thanks again good people rite there thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 30 2010, 09:26 AM~17350935
> *well thanks again good people rite there thanks :biggrin:
> *


*when we have any functions down there..imma make sure we invite you and your club to get your grub on - "ISLAND STYLE"*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 30 2010, 09:38 AM~17351025
> *when we have any functions down there..imma make sure we invite you and your club to get your grub on - "ISLAND STYLE"
> *


than ks that would be nice let me know forsure bro thanks


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

hey 67 fiends :biggrin: 
is the wiper motor from a 68 fit a 67??
i need one for my vert and a friend has a 68 wiper motor he can send me
any help much appreciated
thanks guys!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Pics from Our Sonic Cruise night  *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Apr 30 2010, 02:13 PM~17353050
> *hey 67 fiends :biggrin:
> is the wiper motor from a 68 fit a 67??
> i need one for my vert and a friend has a 68 wiper motor he can send me
> ...


It should work as long as it has the washer pump but that may not even matter


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 26 2010, 07:45 PM~17311276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmk if you still got these


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2010, 07:12 PM~17357521
> *It should work as long as it has the washer pump but that may not even matter
> *


cool thanks man
like im going to drive it in the rain :biggrin: 
silly laws in my country, my wipers have to work :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

took all 3 to a local fundraiser :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

its gonna b up for sale soon pm me if interested for details


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 2 2010, 12:21 PM~17365964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Cool!!!!*


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

TO THE TOP for all the 67 owners......


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 2 2010, 01:21 PM~17365964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 30 2010, 11:10 PM~17357516
> *Pics from Our Sonic Cruise night
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: that's tight :wow:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 2 2010, 11:21 AM~17365964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: looking good Debo :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 2 2010, 12:21 PM~17365964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 1 2010, 01:10 AM~17357516
> *Pics from Our Sonic Cruise night
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Couple of pics of Rasta's and my ride from the Miracle mile show on Saturday. Nice meeting your people Rasta, hope you had a goodtime out here


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Yesterday at the Cinco De Mayo BBQ


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

2 Members: turri 67, ez_rider

Sup EZ!

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 3 2010, 01:05 PM~17374262
> *2 Members: turri 67, ez_rider
> Sup EZ!--Turri.*


 :wave: Just sitting here working and checking in on the rest of the 67 Familia. :biggrin: I may be in our area next week. Maybe we can shoot the breeze for a bit. I let Carlos know as well.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 3 2010, 01:45 PM~17375249
> *:wave: Just sitting here working and checking in on the rest of the 67 Familia. :biggrin: I may be in our area next week. Maybe we can shoot the breeze for a bit. I let Carlos know as well.
> *


No problem. Let me know which date as soon as you find out.

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 3 2010, 02:54 PM~17375319
> *No problem.  Let me know which date as soon as you find out.--Turri.*


Will do


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 3 2010, 12:59 PM~17374203
> *Yesterday at the Cinco De Mayo BBQ
> *


 :thumbsup: *Nice *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 3 2010, 11:57 AM~17374175
> *Couple of pics of Rasta's and my ride from the Miracle mile show on Saturday. Nice meeting your people Rasta, hope you had a goodtime out here
> 
> 
> ...


*it's all good frank....you know when i'm in the stockton area, i always holla at you. right on for the love bro*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 3 2010, 11:57 AM~17374175
> *Couple of pics of Rasta's and my ride from the Miracle mile show on Saturday. Nice meeting your people Rasta, hope you had a goodtime out here
> 
> 
> ...


nice big rasta :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 3 2010, 07:44 PM~17379644
> *nice big rasta :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*right on debo....i left the BAY without hitting my whitewalls *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PICTURE FROM THE CINCO CRUISE


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 3 2010, 12:45 PM~17375249
> *:wave: Just sitting here working and checking in on the rest of the 67 Familia. :biggrin: I may be in our area next week. Maybe we can shoot the breeze for a bit. I let Carlos know as well.
> *


EZ and Art,
That sounds good. Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 3 2010, 11:18 PM~17383067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*wassup rich...i see that the 408 was popping huh!!!! - alot of pics of the parade and cruise. wanted to go out there, but i had to make my way up to stocktone...hope to see you soon bro - 1 LOVE*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 4 2010, 08:58 AM~17385942
> *EZ and Art,
> That sounds good. Let me know :biggrin:
> *


*wassupper cafe....what's going down in the town!!!!*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 4 2010, 08:28 AM~17386224
> *wassupper cafe....what's going down in the town!!!!
> *



 What's poppin' Big Rasta?  
Everything's pretty good on this side brother. I can't complain.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 3 2010, 11:18 PM~17383067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

'Project 67' update.....all trim is on ready to go....bumpers with guards will go on tomorrow...:x: thanks to all dat have helped me locate parts and given me info...:h5:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 4 2010, 04:13 PM~17390002
> *'Project 67' update.....all trim is on ready to go....bumpers with guards will go on tomorrow...:x:  thanks to all dat have helped me locate parts and given me info...:h5:
> 
> 
> ...


  Came out real NAICE.  

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *looking good chewie...we hafta hit the streets of the BAY now!!!!*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 4 2010, 05:13 PM~17390002
> *'Project 67' update.....all trim is on ready to go....bumpers with guards will go on tomorrow...:x:  thanks to all dat have helped me locate parts and given me info...:h5:
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice...your ride gets two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

*Found this pic on another thread......*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 4 2010, 04:13 PM~17390002
> *'Project 67' update.....all trim is on ready to go....bumpers with guards will go on tomorrow...:x:  thanks to all dat have helped me locate parts and given me info...:h5:
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmm 7 looks tight :wow:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 4 2010, 06:25 PM~17391123
> *Found this pic on another thread......
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean but wut up with da trunk :nono:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> > *looking good chewie...we hafta hit the streets of the BAY now!!!!*
> 
> 
> Nice bro!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > *looking good chewie...we hafta hit the streets of the BAY now!!!!*
> 
> 
> x3


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

WASSUP FELLAS....GLAD U GUYS LIKE DA 67 PROGRESS.....ALOTTA MOTIVATION HERE........ :biggrin: MORE PICS TO COME......


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 5 2010, 12:38 AM~17396011
> *WASSUP FELLAS....GLAD  U GUYS LIKE DA 67 PROGRESS.....ALOTTA MOTIVATION HERE........ :biggrin:  MORE PICS TO COME......
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey D-Cheeze what color is that on your 7 ? just asking cause it's real nice !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@May 5 2010, 10:00 AM~17399220
> *Hey  D-Cheeze what color is that on your 7 ? just asking cause it's real nice !
> *


OG NANTUCKET BLUE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 5 2010, 11:08 AM~17399322
> *OG NANTUCKET BLUE
> *


*wassup rich..howz it uce!! - if you wanna go to the MAY DAY ALOHA FESTIVAL in pleasanton..i can get extra tics. lmk uce*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 5 2010, 01:26 AM~17396180
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

got this new original dash emblem...and rechromed ashtrays for sale.....


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 5 2010, 12:47 PM~17400093
> *got this new original dash emblem...and rechromed ashtrays for sale.....
> 
> 
> ...


Sent PM.

--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 5 2010, 01:16 PM~17400336
> *Sent PM.
> 
> --Turri.
> *



its all good turri......


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 5 2010, 10:10 AM~17399347
> *wassup rich..howz it uce!! - if you wanna go to the MAY DAY ALOHA FESTIVAL in pleasanton..i can get extra tics. lmk uce
> *


WHEN IS IT RHASTA ?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 5 2010, 02:51 PM~17401218
> *WHEN IS IT RHASTA ?
> *


*this saturday..i know you usually work - lmk if your down*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 5 2010, 02:54 PM~17401888
> *this saturday..i know you usually work - lmk if your down
> *


i am not working this saturday ....but i am going with the uso's to a car show for cancer in gilroy


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 5 2010, 04:57 PM~17402382
> *i am not working this saturday ....but i am going with the uso's to a car show for cancer in gilroy
> *


*ok cool....have fun and drive safe!!!*


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

anybody have qtr side moldings the ones right behing the door for a conv and the clips to put all side moldings on?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@May 5 2010, 10:47 PM~17406204
> *anybody have qtr side moldings the ones right behind the door for a conv  and the clips to put all side moldings on?*


The moldings are the same for HT or vert as long as they are for a 2-door Impala.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, turri 67, cafeconlechedjs*


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

wassup EZ.....got clips in today...thanx for da mags also............


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 15 2010, 08:33 AM~17200379
> *Borrowed these images from the Japanese Lowrider thread
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 6 2010, 12:12 PM~17410062
> *wassup EZ.....got clips in today...thanx for da mags also............
> *


Anytime bro


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

TTT!

It's been dead on here lately... One thing we've been missing are some trunk pics, interested in seeing stereo set-ups. Post some pics fellas! Debo, Frank etc.

--Turri.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 7 2010, 09:18 AM~17418477
> *TTT!
> 
> It's been dead on here lately...  One thing we've been missing are some trunk pics, interested in seeing stereo set-ups.  Post some pics fellas!  Debo, Frank etc.
> ...


  Chale, homie, my trunk is not ready to be shown :0 As soon as I redo the set up you that shit is gonna be up in here  :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Not sure if you fellas have seen these pics, but they're pretty naice rides... pulled them from another thread...

























[/quote]


--Turri.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

looking at these 67s makes me wish i hadnt got rid of mine.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

And more...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T T T


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 8 2010, 07:24 PM~17430402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn He's back after 6 mo.  Thanks for getting those mouldings to ez bro :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 8 2010, 07:24 PM~17430402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 8 2010, 07:24 PM~17430402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you back here again. Hope all is well.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17431530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17431530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that old school look :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 8 2010, 10:45 PM~17431530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones still have that complete convertible rack forsale with the stayfast top clean on craigslist with info and pics let me know also the rear tinch rails 1 set only


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama: :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 7 2010, 09:18 AM~17418477
> *TTT!
> 
> It's been dead on here lately...  One thing we've been missing are some trunk pics, interested in seeing stereo set-ups.  Post some pics fellas!  Debo, Frank etc.
> ...











heres mine nothing fancy


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

came up on another ltl accy for my rag :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

came up on a heart for my 56 bel air :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17431530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i like those rims.....old school fasho* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 9 2010, 11:32 AM~17434621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17431530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT'S CLEAN!!!!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

tore the motor down some this weekend for some improvements.......i'll post up some before and after pics later this week.......


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 9 2010, 11:27 AM~17434584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That trunk is for your rag right? Isn't it juiced? Where do you have the set-up hidden? Looks nice and tight in the trunk area... if it's you rag you did a good job of fitting speakers up in that area.

--Turri


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17431768
> *Love that old school look :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*PM SENT - *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+May 9 2010, 11:27 AM~17434584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 WTF you doing!! You trying to go faster :biggrin:


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Here another few of my '67 at a carshow in the Netherlands


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 9 2010, 10:05 PM~17439357
> *That trunk is for your rag right?  Isn't it juiced?  Where do you have the set-up hidden?  Looks nice and tight in the trunk area... if it's you rag you did a good job of fitting speakers up in that area.
> 
> --Turri
> *


yea its my rag..its air bagged i didnt want to cut out the frame & deal with charging batteries.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 10 2010, 06:40 AM~17441340
> *Nice Gabe, real clean
> :0  :0  :0 WTF you doing!! You trying to go faster :biggrin:
> *


thanks frank


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 9 2010, 09:53 PM~17439204
> *tore the motor down some this weekend for some improvements.......i'll post up some before and after pics later this week.......
> 
> *


 :wow: vortec engine?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 9 2010, 11:32 AM~17434621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Doing BIG Thangs D-Bo :0


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cafeconlechedjs, ez_rider, debo67ss


:wave: Q-Vo EZ and Debo


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*eh fellas....looking for rear window blinds and door hinges driver and passenger - anyone have any leads???*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 10 2010, 09:57 AM~17442733
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cafeconlechedjs, ez_rider, debo67ss
> :wave: Q-Vo EZ and Debo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 10 2010, 10:14 AM~17442869
> *eh fellas....looking for rear window blinds and door hinges driver and passenger - anyone have any leads???
> *


 :wow: You hit the lottery Rasta???  You know blinds is expensive!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 10 2010, 08:19 AM~17441941
> *:wow:  vortec engine?
> *


Just the heads  Block is from a 93 truck :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 10 2010, 10:27 AM~17442967
> *:wow: You hit the lottery Rasta???  You know blinds is expensive!!!
> *


*hahahahahaha...naw bro - i wish!!!. just saving for what i want for the 67. trying to get the ride back on her feet slowly but surely. just asking around...wassup with you frank - everything good bradah* :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 10 2010, 10:14 AM~17442869
> *eh fellas....looking for rear window blinds and door hinges driver and passenger - anyone have any leads???
> *


*PM sent*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 10 2010, 10:30 AM~17443001
> *hahahahahaha...naw bro - i wish!!!. just saving for what i want for the 67. trying to get the ride back on her feet slowly but surely. just asking around...wassup with you frank - everything good bradah :biggrin:
> *


So far, so good, gonna drop off some parts to the plater on Sunday. Hopefully I'll get everything back before th Socios show


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 10 2010, 09:57 AM~17442733
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cafeconlechedjs, ez_rider, debo67ss
> :wave: Q-Vo EZ and Debo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ez_rider, 209impala, cool runnings
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+May 10 2010, 10:32 AM~17443023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i'm trying to get to your status frank.....you have a good plater in stockton???*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 10 2010, 10:28 AM~17442983
> *Just the heads  Block is from a 93 truck :biggrin:
> *


  looks like he running 1.6 roller rockers.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 10 2010, 11:49 AM~17443648
> *:drama:
> *


get to work :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 10 2010, 10:34 AM~17443038
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


*EZ...can you please PM those pics of the grills, i can't see them clearly on my phone. my phone sucks*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 10 2010, 10:35 AM~17443048
> *
> i'm trying to get to your status frank.....you have a good plater in stockton???
> *


I'll holla to you about it


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 10 2010, 12:46 PM~17444150
> *EZ...can you please PM those pics of the grills, i can't see them clearly on my phone. my phone sucks
> *


Those the ones hanging in the garage?? I need one of those also


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama: :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 10 2010, 12:47 PM~17444161
> *I'll holla to you about it
> *


*right on bro*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*taking this suka to the top.....1967 IMPALA CHEVROLET* :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 10 2010, 09:14 AM~17442869
> *eh fellas....looking for rear window blinds and door hinges driver and passenger - anyone have any leads???
> *



Pretty sure I got some door hinges. Hit me up brother. . . :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 10 2010, 12:48 PM~17444171
> *Those the ones hanging in the garage?? I need one of those also *


 :dunno: Which ones are you asking about? :dunno:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 10 2010, 01:24 PM~17444442
> *Pretty sure I got some door hinges. Hit me up brother. . . :biggrin:*


Sorry Carlos, I sent him pics earlier but I think you may be next in line with a quote :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 10 2010, 01:51 PM~17444644
> *Sorry Carlos, I sent him pics earlier but I think you may be next in line with a quote :biggrin:
> *


*right on for the love EZ.....*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 10 2010, 01:24 PM~17444442
> *Pretty sure I got some door hinges. Hit me up brother. . . :biggrin:
> *


*GOOD LOOKING OUT CAFE....I GOT EZ'S SET. THANK YOU BRADAH!!!!*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+May 10 2010, 08:19 AM~17441941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessir !! carbureted vortec setup + 1.60 roller rockers ...... tore it down to dress it back up ...no major mods .... engine is strong :sprint: keep it up 67 brothers.....


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 10 2010, 03:55 PM~17445772
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 10 2010, 05:49 PM~17446872
> *yessir !! carbureted vortec setup + 1.60 roller rockers ...... tore it down to dress it back up ...no major mods .... engine is strong :sprint:            keep it up 67 brothers.....
> *


  got a ltl performance knowledge in me :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 10 2010, 01:49 PM~17444628
> *:dunno:  Which ones are you asking about?  :dunno:
> *


The grills that were hanging on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## gordoimp (Sep 5, 2007)

just finsh 67


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@May 10 2010, 08:05 PM~17449280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@May 10 2010, 09:05 PM~17449280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*this is the homie BIG MARK'S 67 from LOW CREATIONS...looks like he's busting out this year...it's been awhile now* :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 10 2010, 12:51 PM~17444644
> *Sorry Carlos, I sent him pics earlier but I think you may be next in line with a quote :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: no worries, just trying to spread the love :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 10 2010, 02:05 PM~17445217
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT CAFE....I GOT EZ'S SET. THANK YOU BRADAH!!!!
> *



my pleasure brother :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@May 10 2010, 08:05 PM~17449280
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:drama: Looks real good. More pics please


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

i need left side bracket...corner lights bolts up to it.......know where i can find one?
anyone got an extra one.......


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 11 2010, 11:19 AM~17454324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there was a link to a repro set a few pages back


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 20 2010, 08:32 PM~17253854
> *Hey Chewie,
> 
> You can buy a pair of repros at www.oldmusclecars.com Part number is 39106012 and the price is about $35 for the pair.
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 11 2010, 01:37 PM~17455860
> *there was a link to a repro set a few pages back
> *



wassup debo...yea i ordered from them that same day.....got a call today telling me its still back ordered.....  .....they dont even know wen they are gettin more in...  so im just lookin around...maybe i can get them sooner somewhere else......


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, turri 67*


 :wave: We good for tomorrow?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 11 2010, 03:54 PM~17457370
> *:wave: We good for tomorrow?
> *


Sup EZ. Sure thing, It's a good 15-20 min. drive so if you're not in a real hurry I can make it out there no problem. Let me know when you're done and I'll swing out there.

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 11 2010, 04:16 PM~17457575
> *Sup EZ.  Sure thing, It's a good 15-20 min. drive so if you're not in a real hurry I can make it out there no problem.  Let me know when you're done and I'll swing out there.
> --Turri.
> *


Cool....I'll text you when I am done with my meeting....see you then.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*does anyone have any pics of that 67 from LIFESTYLE called "CUEVRO GOLD"?? - the first and last time i saw this bad ass ride was at the LA SUPER SHOW at the sports arena. it was around 91 or 92*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 11 2010, 04:35 PM~17457765
> *does anyone have any pics of that 67 from LIFESTYLE called "CUEVRO GOLD"?? - the first and last time i saw this bad ass ride was at the LA SUPER SHOW at the sports arena. it was around 91 or 92*


I think that was Cartoon's 67. If you back track this thread, you may find one or two pics of it.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 11 2010, 05:55 PM~17458475
> *I think that was Cartoon's 67. If you back track this thread, you may find one or two pics of it.
> *


*yeah ez...that was one bad ride man. when i saw that...i fell in love with 67's - *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cool runnings, ez_rider, turri 67
:wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17458523
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cool runnings, ez_rider, turri 67
> :wave:
> *


Sup Rasta! :wave: 


--Turri.


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@May 11 2010, 08:26 PM~17460335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's it


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sloNez+May 11 2010, 08:24 PM~17460310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :h5: :worship: :h5:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

put on rear bumpers and guards now..... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 12 2010, 03:12 PM~17468073
> *put on rear bumpers and guards now..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*looking nice chewie *:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 12 2010, 03:12 PM~17468073
> *put on rear bumpers and guards now..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Chewie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I should be getting my skirts back from paint (FINALLY) ON Friday :biggrin: I'll be dropping off all my side moldings to the plater on Sunday. Shits starting to move


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 12 2010, 09:20 PM~17472613
> *Looks good Chewie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I should be getting my skirts back from paint (FINALLY) ON Friday :biggrin: I'll be dropping off all my side moldings to the plater on Sunday. Shits starting to move
> *



good shit bro...update us with pics....u goin to fresno show?....


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 12 2010, 03:12 PM~17468073
> *put on rear bumpers and guards now..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW LOOKS GOOD HOMIE ALMOST LIKE MY BUCKET


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie+May 13 2010, 12:52 AM~17474512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See what I mean


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 13 2010, 03:16 AM~17474918
> *I got to, Debo been waiting for them painted skirt pics for a while now :biggrin:
> See what I mean
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 13 2010, 03:16 AM~17474918
> *I got to, Debo been waiting for them painted skirt pics for a while now :biggrin:
> See what I mean
> *



:rimshot: :drama:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 13 2010, 11:08 AM~17477820
> *:rimshot:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie+May 13 2010, 11:08 AM~17477820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THESE FUCKING GUYS :uh:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, STOCKTON CUSTOMS
:wave: *wassup mike....i missed you at the MIRACLE MILE show a couple weeks ago in stocktone!!! - just wanna say* :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice bayarea weather today...time for pics of my rides... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 13 2010, 02:50 PM~17480511
> *nice bayarea weather today...time for pics of my rides... :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Raul


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 13 2010, 03:50 PM~17480511
> *nice bayarea weather today...time for pics of my rides... :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Bad azz rides! 

:thumbsup: 

--Turri


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 13 2010, 03:50 PM~17480511
> *nice bayarea weather today...time for pics of my rides... :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Two thumbs up!

What's up Turri? Sorry about yesterday...my boss dragged the meeting on way too long. Next time and lunch is on me.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 13 2010, 04:07 PM~17480725
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Two thumbs up!
> 
> What's up Turri? Sorry about yesterday...my boss dragged the meeting on way too long. Next time and lunch is on me.
> *


Sup EZ! No problem, we know how "the man" is sometimes, plus that drive can suck if you head out too late. Next time we'll try and meet up, maybe Mr. Cafe can partake!

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+May 13 2010, 03:55 PM~17480567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WASSUP RICH, TURRI AND EZ* :wave:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@May 13 2010, 07:30 PM~17482946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We still on for Sunday Mike


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 12 2010, 04:12 PM~17468073
> *put on rear bumpers and guards now..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 13 2010, 03:50 PM~17480511
> *nice bayarea weather today...time for pics of my rides... :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :worship: :naughty: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@May 11 2010, 07:24 PM~17460310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

glad u guys diggin my rides.... :biggrin: alotta good motivation found here....wassup to all da 67 riders up in here....anybody hitting up L.G. fresno show this wknd?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 14 2010, 12:37 AM~17486230
> *glad u guys diggin my rides.... :biggrin:  alotta good motivation found here....wassup to all da 67 riders up in here....anybody hitting up L.G. fresno show this wknd?
> *


*wassup brah....not this time, but if you head out - be safe. one love*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 13 2010, 07:36 PM~17483004
> *We still on for Sunday Mike
> *


yhea have ur parts ready.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 13 2010, 02:10 PM~17479469
> *THESE FUCKING GUYS :uh:
> *


DAM FRANK, CHEWIE PLAYIN SUM MUSIC AND IM ENJOYING DA SHOW :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

*SOLD!!!*


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 13 2010, 03:50 PM~17480511
> *nice bayarea weather today...time for pics of my rides... :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!!!!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 11 2010, 11:19 AM~17454324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the right one? If so i have the other side if u still need it lmk?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

got the engine & trans mocked in :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Some 7's from our Impalas 20th Anniversary BBQ


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2010, 07:58 PM~17501306
> *Some 7's from our Impalas 20th Anniversary BBQ
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics Frank!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

--Turri.


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

AND HERE R A COUPLE MORE OF MY 7 :biggrin: :drama: :drama:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@May 15 2010, 09:30 PM~17501978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*looking good bro..... *:biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice 67 ! i love the silver paint ! i to have started on the paint work and so far i have painted the roof silver .just stuck on he rest of the car for a color .. are you run'n 13's on her too ? nice ride


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@May 16 2010, 02:00 AM~17503958
> *Very nice 67 ! i love the silver paint ! i to have started on the paint work and so far i have painted the roof silver .just stuck on he rest of the car  for a color .. are you run'n 13's on her too ? nice ride  yea 13x7s u gotta luv them. and thanks pics of ur ride? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2010, 07:58 PM~17501306
> *Some 7's from our Impalas 20th Anniversary BBQ
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@May 15 2010, 09:30 PM~17501978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

here's my car so far roof pics


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

NICE! WHATS UR PLANS ON HER?????


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 15 2010, 01:45 PM~17499192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U been Bizzy D-bo looks good :0


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2010, 07:58 PM~17501306
> *Some 7's from our Impalas 20th Anniversary BBQ
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD IMPALAS!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

MY COMPADRE'S 67 IMPALA & MY 66 CAPRICE, TECHNIQUES L.A. OUT FOR A CRUISE LAST WEEKEND..


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 15 2010, 01:45 PM~17499192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This looks good! did you make the mounts by yourself or it's a kit to fit a LSX in a TriFive?

Did you make a build up thread for that 56? :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Found out front seat in my 67 is from 69 Impala, Anyone know if the 67 seat cover will fit it? I swear i seen in Hubbards catalog or something they had 67-69 seat covers listed as same?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17506807
> *MY COMPADRE'S 67 IMPALA & MY 66 CAPRICE, TECHNIQUES L.A. OUT FOR A CRUISE LAST WEEKEND..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17506807
> *MY COMPADRE'S 67 IMPALA & MY 66 CAPRICE, TECHNIQUES L.A. OUT FOR A CRUISE LAST WEEKEND..
> 
> 
> ...


*right on for the pics groucho....ONE LOVE*


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

well my car will most likely be bagged / 13's but a hot rod motor ...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 16 2010, 02:21 PM~17506948
> *Found out front seat in my 67 is from 69 Impala, Anyone know if the 67 seat cover will fit it? I swear i seen in Hubbards catalog or something they had 67-69 seat covers listed as same?
> *



I know a rear speaker equipped seat from a 65-68 will fit a 69-70 so there's a good chance... I guess somebody else will confirm that...

Good luck


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@May 16 2010, 02:03 PM~17506842
> *This looks good! did you make the mounts by yourself or it's a kit to fit a LSX in a TriFive?
> 
> Did you make a build up thread for that 56?  :biggrin:
> *


its a kit for ls motors...no i havent made a thread on a build up..i love the 67 thread so il be postin pics in here if thats ok with da homies :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 16 2010, 08:39 PM~17509919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAY OF LIFE CC...WUT CHAPTER?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17506807
> *MY COMPADRE'S 67 IMPALA & MY 66 CAPRICE, TECHNIQUES L.A. OUT FOR A CRUISE LAST WEEKEND..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@May 15 2010, 12:47 PM~17498909
> *Is this the right one? If so i have the other side if u still need it lmk?
> *



 yup i get it from u....


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 16 2010, 10:06 PM~17511050
> *its a kit for ls motors...no i havent made a thread on a build up..i love the 67 thread so il be postin pics in here if thats ok with da homies :biggrin:
> *



as long as it's a chevy passenger car... 55-70... that's ok with me... :biggrin: 

You're making a lowrider out of it or a Lowrod on air and billet?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@May 16 2010, 09:34 PM~17510653
> *I know a rear speaker equipped seat from a 65-68 will fit a 69-70 so there's a good chance... I guess somebody else will confirm that...
> 
> Good luck
> *


It may fit but, 69-70's dont have the rear speakers in the seat.


----------



## michael langeberg (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 17 2010, 05:39 AM~17509919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 10 2010, 11:59 PM~17450919
> *this is the homie BIG MARK'S 67 from LOW CREATIONS...looks like he's busting out this year...it's been awhile now :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

here's some pics of my 67's underhood transformation I finished last week...........some dress up, paint , cleaned up wiring etc.......


BEFORE





AFTER


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 15 2010, 06:17 AM~17497344
> *SOLD!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 thanks again EZ


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 13 2010, 03:14 PM~17480800
> *Sup EZ!  No problem, we know how "the man" is sometimes, plus that drive can suck if you head out too late.  Next time we'll try and meet up, maybe Mr. Cafe can partake!
> 
> --Turri.
> *



:biggrin: that would be really cool, LMK :happysad:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 17 2010, 07:26 AM~17513346
> *here's some pics of my 67's underhood transformation I finished last week...........some dress up, paint , cleaned up wiring etc.......
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmm looks REAL nice u can eat off of it :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17506807
> *MY COMPADRE'S 67 IMPALA & MY 66 CAPRICE, TECHNIQUES L.A. OUT FOR A CRUISE LAST WEEKEND..
> 
> 
> ...


much props benny love your 67 and i like that caprice too clean mother fuckers rite there


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

big mike took a pic of my pops ride


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

got this vert project for sale....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=540655&hl=


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 17 2010, 07:26 AM~17513346
> *here's some pics of my 67's underhood transformation I finished last week...........some dress up, paint , cleaned up wiring etc.......
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats clean!!!!!


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

:biggrin: here r some pics of my from Denver


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 17 2010, 05:08 AM~17512818
> *It may fit but, 69-70's dont have the rear speakers in the seat.
> *



Exactly... I knew all that because my friend owns a 70 rag and is looking for a 65-68 rear ragger seat because he wants that rear speaker grill...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 17 2010, 02:13 PM~17517386
> *
> *


I got my vent window trim today Chewie. Theyre cleaner than I thought thanks homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@May 17 2010, 01:43 AM~17512506
> *as long as it's a chevy passenger car... 55-70... that's ok with me...  :biggrin:
> 
> You're making a lowrider out of it or a Lowrod on air and billet?
> *


lowrod :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@May 17 2010, 11:53 AM~17515944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67+May 17 2010, 09:10 AM~17514300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+May 17 2010, 10:32 AM~17515133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :wow:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 17 2010, 06:59 PM~17520314
> *Nice!!!*


thank u :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

took her out for show last saturday....


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 17 2010, 08:34 PM~17521718
> *
> 
> took her out for show last saturday....
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: very nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 17 2010, 08:34 PM~17521718
> *
> 
> took her out for show last saturday....
> *


*looking nice USO* :biggrin:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 17 2010, 06:39 PM~17520063
> *lowrod :biggrin:
> *



Nice... That's also the way I would go with a Tri-Five... Exept a 57 rag maybe... They make nice lowriders... IMO


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@May 17 2010, 05:27 PM~17519320
> *I got my vent window trim today Chewie. Theyre cleaner than I thought thanks homie
> *



yup told u...they were nice.....


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 15 2010, 01:45 PM~17499192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 17 2010, 07:26 AM~17513346
> *here's some pics of my 67's underhood transformation I finished last week...........some dress up, paint , cleaned up wiring etc.......
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone Want to trade there 67' ????


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon+May 17 2010, 08:50 PM~17521972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 15 2010, 01:45 PM~17499192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be MEAN !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@May 18 2010, 06:19 AM~17525592
> *Anyone Want to trade there 67' ????
> *


Never :uh:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 17 2010, 07:59 PM~17521159
> *NICE  :wow:
> *


thanks brother


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@May 18 2010, 06:19 AM~17525592
> *Anyone Want to trade there 67' ????
> *



:uh: nope :uh:

But check a couple of pages back though, someone has a convetible project 
for sale if you want to be down with the 67's. . .


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@May 1 2010, 09:13 AM~17353050
> *hey 67 fiends :biggrin:
> is the wiper motor from a 68 fit a 67??
> i need one for my vert and a friend has a 68 wiper motor he can send me
> ...


well that one fell through...
and i cant find one anywhere soooo...
anyone got a wiper motor laying around for sale?
not worried about the washer pump
as long as it works i will take it :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+May 18 2010, 10:09 AM~17527146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i heard that* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 18 2010, 10:29 AM~17527397
> *thanks brother
> *


 :wave:* waddup P - howz it bradah*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@May 18 2010, 07:25 PM~17534243
> *well that one fell through...
> and i cant find one anywhere soooo...
> anyone got a wiper motor laying around for sale?
> ...



Give me a call brother. I'm sure I have one out of a 67 Caprice parts car 
I could let you get for cheap

Carlos (310) 948-8247


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@May 18 2010, 07:19 AM~17525592
> *Anyone Want to trade there 67' ????
> *


What u got to trade? Show pics.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 18 2010, 08:14 PM~17534940
> *eh rich...are you heading out to SOCIOS next weekend
> 
> i heard that :biggrin:
> *


yes sir .....last show for the 67 before it goes to get repainted


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 20 2010, 04:09 AM~17539360
> *Give me a call brother. I'm sure I have one out of a 67 Caprice parts car
> I could let you get for cheap
> 
> ...


sounds good man
im overseas in diff time zone
u got a pm


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2010, 09:41 AM~17539657
> *yes sir .....last show for the 67 before it goes to get repainted  *


Hey Rich, didn't you get it painted not too long ago?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+May 19 2010, 09:41 AM~17539657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i know huh* :dunno:* your ride is one of the best looking 67 here in the bay* :thumbsup: *you must be going custom paint flaked out with patterns* :roflmao:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 20 2010, 04:09 AM~17539360
> *Give me a call brother. I'm sure I have one out of a 67 Caprice parts car
> I could let you get for cheap
> 
> ...


you the man bro thanks :thumbsup:
and i must say all yall 67 riders are the most helpful here on LIL when it comes to solving problems and sourcing parts
especially since im basically fukd getting any thing down this part of the world for my vert
TTT for one of the baddest impalas!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, baduso

*MALO UCE....HOWZ IT SOLE??? - POST UP SOME PICS OF THE RIDE - TALOFA*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's up fellow 67 ryders,
Finally got my 8 track. Does anyone have mounting instructions
Or are there already holes under the dash? Thanks for any info

Carlos


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 31 2010, 12:19 PM~17055750
> *cleaning out my basement and  found a 67 tac saleing it for 475.00 very nice!!
> 
> 
> ...


just got back from texas with a new tac power windows sway bars guide-matic headlamp controls ss power seats and tilts going to lrwindale swap meet on sunday may 23/2010 martinez-restoration,


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin: Angel's the man. . .good luck with your sale brother


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 19 2010, 08:51 PM~17546460
> *What's up fellow 67 ryders,
> Finally got my 8 track. Does anyone have mounting instructions
> Or are there already holes under the dash? Thanks for any infoCarlos*


Carlos, you should have a bracket that mounts under the dash with factory drilled holes just under the ash tray. The bracket is fastened to the unit and the housing slides in from the front.  I believe I have a maintenance brochure for the 8-track unit. I will look for it this weekend and let you know.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 20 2010, 07:02 AM~17549914
> *Carlos, you should have a bracket that mounts under the dash with factory drilled holes just under the ash tray. The bracket is fastened to the unit and the housing slides in from the front.   I believe I have a maintenance  brochure for the 8-track unit. I will look for it this weekend and let you know.
> *



:biggrin: That's great EZ. Thank you brother :happysad:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, cafeconlechedjs

*wassupper cafe....howz it bradah* :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 20 2010, 07:41 AM~17549789
> *:biggrin: Angel's the man. . .good luck with your sale brother
> *


carlos give me a call on the tac sold all the nos sway bars to the oc going back to texas for two rags and one 68 hardtop


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 20 2010, 08:07 AM~17550540
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cool runnings, cafeconlechedjs
> 
> ...


I'm doing real good brother. What's happening on your side of the world? Your ride is looking really nice homie. It's one of the cars on here that keeps me motivated. I'm almost done collecting all my factory options then I can start rebuilding my frankenstein 67. . . :wow:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

NEW HANKOOK TIRES LOCATED IN RIVERSIDE CALIFORNIA ASKING PRICE $500.00


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 21 2010, 10:01 AM~17561996
> *NEW HANKOOK TIRES WITH STOCK RIM'S AND COMES WITH POLISHED HUB CAPS LOCATED IN RIVERSIDE CALIFORNIA ASKING PRICE $500.00 THE HUB CAPS ARE 1967 IMPALA HUB CAPS
> *


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 21 2010, 10:02 AM~17562003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good price


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+May 19 2010, 12:04 PM~17541410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE PAINT WORK WAS BEUTIFUL ...BUT THERE WAS SOME BAD PREP WORK ?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2010, 10:13 AM~17562087
> *THE PAINT WORK WAS BEUTIFUL ...BUT THERE WAS SOME BAD PREP WORK ?
> *


*I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE RICH....DO WHATCHA GOTTA DO UCE!!!. SEE YOU NEXT SUNDAY AT SOCIOS SHOW* :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 21 2010, 10:02 AM~17562003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY BODY? :happysad:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 21 2010, 09:02 AM~17562003
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those look really good. Good luck with your sale brother


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 21 2010, 12:00 PM~17562966
> *Those look really good. Good luck with your sale brother
> *


THANKS BROTHER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 21 2010, 09:18 AM~17562132
> *I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE RICH....DO WHATCHA GOTTA DO UCE!!!. SEE YOU NEXT SUNDAY AT SOCIOS SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TIME FOR POWDER COATING & 4 WHEEL DISC :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 23 2010, 10:13 AM~17576757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2010, 12:54 PM~17563327
> *YOU KNOW  :biggrin:
> *



sup fellas....see u guys at socios show too...........


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 23 2010, 12:34 PM~17577799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEV6 (May 16, 2010)

67 rag top 454-- 4 sale chk classified section


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

took it out 4 a show
























took these pics 4 a homie thats doing 1 up :biggrin: 
















looks nice


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 23 2010, 12:34 PM~17577799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 23 2010, 12:34 PM~17577799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 23 2010, 10:13 AM~17576757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's going to be one bad ass ride.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

kippys ride is clean


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 23 2010, 11:52 AM~17577503
> *sup fellas....see u guys at socios show too...........
> *


 :thumbsup: *fasho...call me when you get into sac chewie - eh rich..what time you headed to sac from san jo?*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 23 2010, 12:34 PM~17577799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Would a 68 gas tank work for a 67? I'm just looking to cut it and use it as a chrome tank cover.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, ez_rider

:wave: *waddup EZ....imma hit you up at the end of the week. hope you had a nice weekend*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 24 2010, 09:51 AM~17586071
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cool runnings, ez_rider
> :wave: waddup EZ....imma hit you up at the end of the week. hope you had a nice weekend*


Thanks bro...had a great weekend. Celebrated my daughters BDay. LMK when you are ready.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 23 2010, 07:08 PM~17580158
> *took it out 4 a show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 23 2010, 09:03 PM~17581474
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: That's going to be one bad ass ride.
> *


thanx ez


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 23 2010, 07:08 PM~17580158
> *took it out 4 a show
> 
> 
> ...


nice 67 any more pixs?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

selling a nice set of 67 side moldings





















575.00 obo.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 24 2010, 12:12 AM~17583745
> *:thumbsup: fasho...call me when you get into sac chewie - eh rich..what time you headed to sac from san jo?
> *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@May 24 2010, 06:26 AM~17584766
> *Would a 68 gas tank work for a 67? I'm just looking to cut it and use it as a chrome tank cover.
> *


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i still have these for sale

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/6007.jpg

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/8017.jpg

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/5014.jpg

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/5010.jpg

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/9008.jpg









the top is new the rack is clean rust free and full functional .and i have all the rack to body bolts to re mount


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@May 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17594722
> *selling a nice set of 67 side moldings
> 
> 
> ...


Those came out real nice! :thumbsup: 

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, turri 67

*wassupper turri* :wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 25 2010, 09:47 AM~17598153
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cool runnings, turri 67
> 
> ...


:wave: Sup RASTA! :wave:

--Turri.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 25 2010, 08:47 AM~17598153
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cool runnings, turri 67
> 
> ...


you going to socio's rhasta ?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks for the :thumbsup: everybody


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 25 2010, 10:17 AM~17598387
> *you going to socio's rhasta ?
> *


*wassup rich....yeah imma be headed out there.im not going show my ride, but imma post up a lil kick it spot* :biggrin: *what time you headed out? - lmk wassup*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 25 2010, 10:22 AM~17598425
> *thanks for the  :thumbsup: everybody
> *


*your ride is SUPER CLEAN* :thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 24 2010, 01:12 AM~17583750
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


many times over!


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

wut homies working on a 68 caprice hard top trying to find felt for it no wing window hard to find any body no where to get some also looking for the door vent cover under the striker


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@May 25 2010, 07:23 PM~17603507
> *wut homies working on a 68 caprice hard top trying to find felt for it no wing window hard to find any body no where to get some also looking for the door vent cover under the striker
> *


*eh bro..post up some pics of the 67!!! - your ride is "off the hook" too. i saw your ride in woodland and i couldn't stop looking at it....*i love the color too


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

whats up 67 riders im hoping to be going the 67 family soon. i found this one today online and was wondering if there are any major places i need to look for rust or issues thanks

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/1759456082.html


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 26 2010, 10:55 AM~17610391
> *whats up 67 riders im hoping to be going the 67 family soon. i found this one today online and was wondering if there are any major places i need to look for rust or issues thanks
> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/1759456082.html*


Looks like they did a quick one-day paint job on this car. Overspray on the grille and painted fender emblems. The drivers side door does not line up so you want to check that. Could be misaligned or loose hinges or a possible sign of previous accident. Check for body filler as well.

Check the lower portions of the fenders as they are notorious for rust. Pick up the rug a little it and check the floor boards, trunk floor and the rear quarter panels from the inside of the trunk and under the car. Check to see if any new paint has been sprayed or any signs of hiding rust and cancer.

You will find out more when you start your restoration as there could be rust or cancer under the windshield moldings but you would need to remove them and the glass to really check.
All in all, that is a really good price for an SS. Let us know what you find and if you get it.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@May 26 2010, 02:39 PM~17610737
> *Looks like they did a quick one-day paint job on this car. Overspray on the grille and painted fender emblems. The drivers side door does not line up so you want to check that. Could be misaligned or loose hinges or a possible sign of previous accident. Check for body filler as well.
> 
> Check the lower portions of the fenders as they are notorious for rust. Pick up the rug a little it and check the floor boards, trunk floor and the rear quarter panels from the inside of the trunk and under the car. Check to see if any new paint has been sprayed or any signs of hiding rust and cancer.
> ...


will do


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@May 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17594722
> *selling a nice set of 67 side moldings
> 
> 
> ...


Nice r they polish or chrome :0


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 25 2010, 07:28 PM~17603579
> *eh bro..post up some pics of the 67!!! - your ride is "off the hook" too. i saw your ride in woodland and i couldn't stop looking at it....i love the color too
> *


Ya ya more pic :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: H8R PROOF, cool runnings, cafeconlechedjs, laylo67
:wave: *wassupper fellas*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 25 2010, 09:28 AM~17598479
> *wassup rich....yeah imma be headed out there.im not going show my ride, but imma post up a lil kick it spot :biggrin: what time you headed out? - lmk wassup
> *


WE ARE LEAVING SATURDAY AT AROUND 11:00...FIND ME OR I WILL FIND YOU


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 26 2010, 03:35 PM~17613165
> *WE ARE LEAVING SATURDAY AT AROUND 11:00...FIND ME OR I WILL FIND YOU
> *


*it's all good uce....have a safe trip to sac* :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 26 2010, 12:39 PM~17612005
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: H8R PROOF, cool runnings, cafeconlechedjs, laylo67
> :wave: wassupper fellas
> *



 whats up homie


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 26 2010, 04:50 PM~17613815
> * whats up homie
> *


*wattup cafe....howz it brada???? - did you do anything to the ride lately* :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Mines should be home next weekend


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

WUT HAPPENED TO 209IMPALA :dunno: M.I.A


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 26 2010, 09:55 AM~17610391
> *whats up 67 riders im hoping to be going the 67 family soon. i found this one today online and was wondering if there are any major places i need to look for rust or issues thanks
> 
> http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/1759456082.html
> *


back window rust's out along with the trunk hinges. beware of that stuff too...


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

wut up cool runn ill see u sunday if u need anything when u com to sac on sat give me a call im trying to finsh the 8


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 26 2010, 01:24 PM~17611836
> *Nice r they polish or chrome  :0
> *


polish and anodize like nos


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 26 2010, 09:15 PM~17616770
> *WUT HAPPENED TO 209IMPALA :dunno: M.I.A
> *


WHATS UP GABE, BEEN WORKING THESE 12 HR. SHIFTS SO I CAN MAKE THAT CHEESE. GOT TO DO SOMETHING TO KEEP UP W/ YOU :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 26 2010, 03:53 PM~17613830
> *wattup cafe....howz it brada???? - did you do anything to the ride lately :biggrin:
> *



What's happening brother, I've been steady hunting for factory accesories for mine. I'm almost done and plan on starting to break the car down once I have
completed my wishlist. Here's what I got so far: :biggrin: 

-Buckets and the center console
-All the soft-ray tinted glass, except the windshield (hit me up if anyone has one)
-Comfortron AC with all sensors, vents, etc.
-Power vent windows
-Remote driver side mirror
-NOS passenger side mirror
-Tissue dispensor
-8 track player
-Tilt/telescopic out of a 68 cadi (still unsure if I'll use this or not)
-Front and Rear bumper guards
-Foxcraft skirts
-Vacuum trunk release
-NOS floor mats
-Front disc brakes
-Rear lower trailing arms
-Front and rear sway bars 
-Driver and passenger vanity mirrors
-SS rocker panels
-Speedminder
-Tach dash cluster

I'm saving up to pick up the power bucket seat tracks, am/fm radio, multiplex unit, rear window defroster and power door locks/windows and (of course) the eyeborw moldings. At that point, I'll have to save up for the rust treatment and body, paint work.

Big shout out to EZ, Angel, Turri and all the other homies that have hooked me up or turned me onto parts... and also to Debo and everyone else who continues to answer all of my countless questions. Love this thread. I've learned more about my car in the last year than the last 20 years that I've owned it thanks to everyone on here.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@May 27 2010, 04:00 AM~17619488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: man, that's a nice looking drop :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+May 26 2010, 09:15 PM~17616770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*damn...your ride is gonna be a brand new car when you get finished with it....that's wassup*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@May 27 2010, 05:00 AM~17619488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT HOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*damn...your ride is gonna be a brand new car when you get finished with it....that's wassup*
[/quote]


:biggrin: can't wait. . . :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

i havent been on here for awhile theres some nice ass 67 on here


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@May 27 2010, 06:00 AM~17619488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass cars bro do you have more pics of the 67


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 27 2010, 07:51 AM~17620394
> *What's happening brother, I've been steady hunting for factory accesories for mine. I'm almost done and plan on starting to break the car down once I have
> completed my wishlist. Here's what I got so far:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


your list is looking good working on that telesecopic tilt for 67 and i have one more eye for 67 for sale


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@May 27 2010, 08:59 PM~17628060
> *your list is looking good working on that tilt for 67 and i have one more eye for 67 for sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 da eye?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 27 2010, 10:17 PM~17628903
> *how much 4 da eye?
> *


850.00 nos


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Have this steering horn cap for sale. Chrome is decent not pitted, as you can see in the pic the black and some of the gold is faded. It does have a 1/4 in small crack on lens but it doesnt show in the pic. Complete cap with the rubber pice that goes into the steering wheel. Good shape for a daily!

PM me some offers! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 02:44 PM~6165658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*WELL I GUESS ITS UP TO ME TO TAKE THIS TOPIC BACK TO THE TOP  HERES THE SEVENS FROM THE SOCIOS SHOW TODAY IN SAC :biggrin: *

MINE :biggrin: 


D CHEESE


CALLY CAT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I'M SURE THERE WERE A FEW MORE THERE, BUT IT WAS TO FUCKING HOT OUT THERE TO BE TAKING PICS :burn: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *good looking on the pics frank...this ride belongs to jimmy gonzales from LOW CONSPIRACY, originally from LOW CREATIONS - this was the ride that got me wanting a 67. him and my brother used to ride back in the days. becuz of him...i have my 67* :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 30 2010, 11:41 PM~17651287
> *I'M SURE THERE WERE A FEW MORE THERE, BUT IT WAS TO FUCKING HOT OUT THERE TO BE TAKING PICS :burn:  :burn:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: *you wasn't lying on that one....it was hotter than a mug*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *WELL I GUESS ITS UP TO ME TO TAKE THIS TOPIC BACK TO THE TOP  HERES THE SEVENS FROM THE SOCIOS SHOW TODAY IN SAC :biggrin: *
> 
> MINE :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 19 2006, 11:35 PM~6003265
> *ain't that the fuckin truth :angry: finding parts are a pain.
> 
> 
> ...


aint much changed.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> > *WELL I GUESS ITS UP TO ME TO TAKE THIS TOPIC BACK TO THE TOP  HERES THE SEVENS FROM THE SOCIOS SHOW TODAY IN SAC :biggrin: *
> >
> > MINE :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 31 2010, 10:02 AM~17653504
> *Yeah I decided to keep them on for a while and part ways with my Daytons
> *


lookin tough Frank!! BADASS rims!!!!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 30 2010, 11:35 PM~17651260
> *WELL I GUESS ITS UP TO ME TO TAKE THIS TOPIC  BACK TO THE TOP  HERES THE SEVENS FROM THE SOCIOS SHOW TODAY IN SAC :biggrin:
> 
> MINE :biggrin:
> ...



yup all these seven were nice yesterday at da show..... :yes:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 30 2010, 11:35 PM~17651260
> *WELL I GUESS ITS UP TO ME TO TAKE THIS TOPIC  BACK TO THE TOP  HERES THE SEVENS FROM THE SOCIOS SHOW TODAY IN SAC :biggrin:
> 
> MINE :biggrin:
> ...



Rides look naice. Anybody take any pics of that Butternut Yellow '67 Rag? Interior shots or anything?

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+May 30 2010, 11:35 PM~17651260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everybody reppin hard!.........beautiful sevens


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2010, 10:48 PM~17337097
> *How much for the SS grill emblem
> *


A bro pm me If you still have the bumper guards and how much?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> [/quot
> 
> Looking good brother


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

Looking good brother 
[/quote]

thanks Carlos. :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+May 31 2010, 12:35 AM~17651260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIKS 209er....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*eh fellas...one of my fellow members looking for rear bumper guards with rubber. anyone have any leads?????*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 30 2010, 10:35 PM~17651260
> *WELL I GUESS ITS UP TO ME TO TAKE THIS TOPIC  BACK TO THE TOP  HERES THE SEVENS FROM THE SOCIOS SHOW TODAY IN SAC :biggrin:
> 
> MINE :biggrin:
> ...


I GOT A BUNCH OF PICS TOO.....I WILL TRY TO POST THEM UP TONIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

went out 4 a cruzz too Groupe CC KIck back :cheesy:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jun 1 2010, 12:36 AM~17661451
> *NICE PIKS 209er....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics from the Socios Show D Cheese and Frank, thanks! :biggrin: 5 years ago you never would've seen that many 67's at one show. Times are changing, I can't imagine ever sellin my seven.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 1 2010, 11:38 PM~17671675
> *Nice pics from the Socios Show D Cheese and Frank, thanks!  :biggrin:  5 years ago you never would've seen that many 67's at one show. Times are changing, I can't imagine ever sellin my seven.
> *


*
waddup dave...i hear you brah - that'll be the day when all hell breaks lose. 1967'S to the top *:biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whew! Good looking out on all the 7 pics. I'm in heaven right now


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave: TTT FOR ALL DA 67s....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 2 2010, 12:03 PM~17675368
> *:wave: TTT FOR ALL DA 67s....
> *


 :wave: *waddup chewie..it was good meeting you bradah!!! - hope all is cool with you. when you bringing the 67 out?* :h5:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, D-Cheeze

*wassup rich...glad you and the fam made it back to san jo safely. good to see you at the show. one love *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 2 2010, 02:06 PM~17676456
> *:wave: waddup chewie..it was good meeting you bradah!!! - hope all is cool with you. when you bringing the 67 out? :h5:
> *


takin my regal to san bernadino this wknd.....hopefully get my 67 out by L.G. show in woodland in july....just need a few minor details... :x: see u at sanjose streetlow..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 2 2010, 01:07 PM~17676468
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cool runnings, D-Cheeze
> 
> ...


It's always good to see ya Rhasta .... I will see you again in less then 2 weeks  at street low


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie+Jun 2 2010, 02:11 PM~17676507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*oh yeah....fasho uce - it's all good*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

alright, well finally now that my lincoln's wrecked n outta the picture, i cna focus on the 67 again...!!! YAY, i guess it took me totalling out my town car to finally pay attention to the impala, LOL...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 2 2010, 03:37 PM~17677253
> *alright, well finally now that my lincoln's wrecked n outta the picture, i cna focus on the 67 again...!!!  YAY, i guess it took me totalling out my town car to finally pay attention to the impala, LOL...*


Hope that you are alright and it is good to see you back.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 2 2010, 05:38 PM~17677267
> *Hope that you are alright and it is good to see you back.
> *


yeah, im fine...

i got a whole caprice front clip with all wiring complete, so i have the nicer lil parking lights too, plus ALL the trim is intact now, itll look good, im dropping my motor in next week, lests hope the brakes stop the damn thing too...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Anybody have or know of anyone that is selling rear bumper guards. Need a pair with rubber insert.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 2 2010, 05:11 PM~17678152
> *Anybody have or know of anyone that is selling rear bumper guards. Need a pair with rubber insert.
> *


*wassup tiny....i put it out there - i came across chrome ones, but he doesn't want those*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 2 2010, 06:51 PM~17678944
> *wassup tiny....i put it out there - i came across chrome ones, but he doesn't want those
> *


Chrome what??? :0


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 2 2010, 06:54 PM~17678990
> *Chrome what??? :0
> *


*customized chrome bumper guards - ez has them....they are nice too* :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 2 2010, 07:45 PM~17679506
> *customized chrome bumper guards - ez has them....they are nice too :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah I seen them


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 2 2010, 07:50 PM~17679554
> *Oh yeah I seen them
> *


*if my car was done up like yours....i'd pick them up* :roflmao:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Jun 2 2010, 07:45 PM~17679506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My only regret is that I will never be able to sport them on the seven I designed. Here are the custom molded guards,front and back, plated and ready to install. PM me if interested.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@May 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17594722
> *selling a nice set of 67 side moldings
> 
> 
> ...


with clips 575.00 obo have one more nos set with clips and one more set nos for 850.00 obo and one more set for ss moldings for 1500.00 obo going to stop selling soon .


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Jun 2 2010, 09:47 PM~17680923
> *with clips 575.00 obo have one more nos set with clips and one more set nos for 850.00 obo and one more set for ss moldings for 1500.00 obo going to stop selling soon .
> *


ANGEL YOU HAVE ANY CLIPS YOU WANNA SELL??? I NEED SOME


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 2 2010, 08:47 PM~17680176
> *My only regret is that I will never be able to sport them on the seven I designed. Here are the custom molded guards,front and back, plated and ready to install. PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WISH I HAD THE LOOT TO GET THOSE! SEEN THEM IN PERSON, SUPER NICE AND TOTALY DIFFERENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 3 2010, 03:57 AM~17682667
> *DAMN I WISH I HAD THE LOOT TO GET THOSE! SEEN THEM IN PERSON, SUPER NICE AND TOTALY DIFFERENT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


Thanks, they will look great on any of these rides posted here.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 2 2010, 07:03 PM~17679694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: cool video brother, your ride is looking mighty fine. Nice old school jam too. Brought back a few memories :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 2 2010, 04:11 PM~17678152
> *Anybody have or know of anyone that is selling rear bumper guards. Need a pair with rubber insert.
> *


Damn brother. I just sold a pair a few weeks back. I'll keep my eyes open for you though. Good luck with that homie


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 3 2010, 06:06 AM~17683323
> *Thanks, they will look great on any of these rides posted here.
> *


Thats a fact EZ, those were a really nice set. Definately show quality :wow:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks cafeconleche and EZ Rider!  

Eddie


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening 67 rydas,
I know this is not the section to sell parts but these are all off my 67 Impala, so I thought I'd give you guys first shot at any of this stuff you may need. If you're interested in something on this list send me a text and I can send pics directly to your phone or email. There are no NOS or really rare parts on this list (those are going on my car :biggrin: ) But I'm selling these parts for cheap and everything is negotiable, so let me know. Thanks for looking. Maybe if I sell all this stuff can buy EZ's custom bumper guards :wow: 

(4) Original steel rims with 185/75/14 whitewalls -will throw in one extra brand new tire, never mounted.
(4) Chevy Impala hubcaps with bowtie in center
(2) Radiators-probably need re-core
(2) wiper arms
(2) sets of Left and Right rear tail light assemblies 4 total
Left and Right headlight bezels
(1) Front grill - will throw in eyebrow moldings but they are rough
(1) Chevrolet grill script
(1) Hood lip molding - has small pitting and ding right in the front/middle
(1) set of left and right eyebrow vertical trim
(1) vent cowl- was chromed poorly, will need to be re-done
(1) set of Interior aluminum trim around windows for Impala
(1) set of Interior aluminum trim around windows for Caprice
(1) set of aluminum trim that goes around front windshield interior 
(1) rear view mirror 

I also have some headrest but they are not correct for the 67. The neck is in the middle not the 2 individual ones on the sides. I have these with the mounting hardware and the are stamped "71" LMK. Thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, my number is (310) 948-8247 :happysad:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jun 3 2010, 08:55 AM~17684337
> *:biggrin: cool video brother, your ride is looking mighty fine. Nice old school jam too. Brought back a few memories :biggrin:
> *


*i wish this was my ride....mine is similiar, but not mine* :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jun 3 2010, 08:56 AM~17684366
> *Damn brother. I just sold a pair a few weeks back. I'll keep my eyes open for you though. Good luck with that homie
> *


Ok thanks.. good looking out..


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 2 2010, 06:51 PM~17678944
> *wassup tiny....i put it out there - i came across chrome ones, but he doesn't want those
> *


Ok cool.. thanks.. Man we have been looking and looking and nothing.. Let me know if you do come across some..


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)

67 impala ''IMPALAS T.C''


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anybody have a really clean plastic lens piece that goes on the dash cluster?
I have 2 and they're both in fair shape but I'd really like a super clean
One for my ride. Please PM me if you got one for sale with your price. 

Thanks


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jun 3 2010, 03:03 PM~17687308
> *Anybody have a really clean plastic lens piece that goes on the dash cluster?
> I have 2 and they're both in fair shape but I'd really like a super clean
> One for my ride. Please PM me if you got one for sale with your price.
> ...


u can get them polished & the come out nice IF NO CRACKS IN THEM.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone have an extra pair of sun visors for 67 convertible????? pm me


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Jun 3 2010, 02:47 PM~17687164
> *67 impala ''IMPALAS T.C''
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 3 2010, 03:55 AM~17682665
> *ANGEL YOU HAVE ANY CLIPS YOU WANNA SELL??? I NEED SOME
> *


got one set of clips for sale


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 3 2010, 03:23 PM~17687500
> *anyone have an extra pair of sun visors for 67 convertible????? pm me
> *


i got a set for 40.00


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Jun 3 2010, 02:47 PM~17687164
> *67 impala ''IMPALAS T.C''
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Jun 3 2010, 07:54 PM~17689790
> *got one set of clips for sale
> *


PM sent bro.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 3 2010, 02:13 PM~17687402
> *u can get them polished & the come out nice IF NO CRACKS IN THEM.
> *


Yo Debo,
Who do you use? Can I get a name/contact number from you?
Thanks brother


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jun 4 2010, 06:14 AM~17693642
> *Yo Debo,
> Who do you use? Can I get a name/contact number from you?
> Thanks brother
> *


my boss did mine he has a polisher to do them.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Got it Debo, thanks. Does anyone out there have a shop they'd recommmend for polishing the dash cluster plastic partition piece?

I'm in the 805 but I'm willing to drive to LA, SGV, the IE or the OC. LMK. 
Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Jun 3 2010, 07:56 PM~17689813
> *i got a set for 40.00
> *


i left u a msg on your phone :biggrin: are u going to pomona?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jun 3 2010, 10:16 AM~17684545
> *What's happening 67 rydas,
> I know this is not the section to sell parts but these are all off my 67 Impala, so I thought I'd give you guys first shot at any of this stuff you may need. If you're interested in something on this list send me a text and I can send pics directly to your phone or email. There are no NOS or really rare parts on this list (those are going on my car :biggrin: ) But I'm selling these parts for cheap and everything is negotiable, so let me know. Thanks for looking. Maybe if I sell all this stuff  can buy EZ's custom bumper guards :wow:
> 
> ...


Seem like a good place to sale 67 parts to me. Anybody got left and right dash vents?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jun 4 2010, 09:38 AM~17695020
> *Got it Debo, thanks. Does anyone out there have a shop they'd recommmend for polishing the dash cluster plastic partition piece?
> 
> I'm in the 805 but I'm willing to drive to LA, SGV, the IE or the OC. LMK.
> ...


When I Cleaned Mine I Used Some Of That Headlight Cleaner That They Sell At Autozone, That Stuff Works Good!!
Mine Was Really Bad And Foggy, Now It Looks Good.
You Might Want To Try That!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jun 4 2010, 01:24 PM~17696848
> *When I Cleaned Mine I Used Some Of That Headlight Cleaner That They Sell At Autozone, That Stuff Works Good!!
> Mine Was Really Bad And Foggy, Now It Looks Good.
> You Might Want To Try That!!
> *


*is there any solutions that i can use to clean up my rocker moldings?? - they are kind of dull. i know that i should polish them, but just wanna have them look decent until i get them polished* :uh:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jun 4 2010, 12:24 PM~17696848
> *When I Cleaned Mine I Used Some Of That Headlight Cleaner That They Sell At Autozone, That Stuff Works Good!!
> Mine Was Really Bad And Foggy, Now It Looks Good.
> You Might Want To Try That!!
> *



:biggrin: goodlooking out homie, thanks to Mike from Stockton Customs for the polishing tips too. . . :biggrin:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jokers65_@Jun 3 2010, 03:47 PM~17687164
> *67 impala ''IMPALAS T.C''
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice Bro Looks good


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

looks really good ! nice job!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Mike from Stockton Customs and myself went to Pleasanton this morning to pick up our chrome from the plater. My moldings came out sik!!! :biggrin: Just need to get some more clips now so I can put them on. In regards to that I got your PM Angel. I think I'll look around a little more or get some of the newer clips from the paint store. Thanks anyways


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 5 2010, 09:47 PM~17706147
> *Mike from Stockton Customs and myself went to Pleasanton this morning to pick up our chrome from the plater. My moldings came out sik!!! :biggrin: Just need to get some more clips now so I can put them on. In regards to that I got your PM Angel. I think I'll look around a little more or get some of the newer clips from the paint store. Thanks anyways
> *


pics!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jun 6 2010, 09:25 AM~17708326
> *pics!
> *


*I knew that was coming :biggrin: The first ones for Gabe   *


----------



## 62drop (Jan 25, 2009)

for sale 10k obo


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> *I knew that was coming :biggrin: The first ones for Gabe   *
> 
> 
> *
> those look nice frank....when are you gonna put them on the ride? - PM SENT* :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> > *I knew that was coming :biggrin: The first ones for Gabe   *
> >
> >
> > *
> ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 6 2010, 11:05 AM~17708722
> *I knew that was coming :biggrin: The first ones for Gabe
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup: theres a ltl sumthing i would do to da mouldings to change it up a bit thou.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 4 2010, 02:10 PM~17697242
> *is there any solutions that i can use to clean up my rocker moldings?? - they are kind of dull. i know that i should polish them, but just wanna have them look decent until i get them polished :uh:
> *


not really if they still hv og anodized on them.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 6 2010, 11:51 AM~17708932
> *looks good :thumbsup: theres a ltl sumthing i would do to da mouldings to change it up a bit thou.
> *


I think I know what your thinking Gabe  Pretty sure anyway and it may be a good look  I'll call you later to see if were on the same page


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 5 2010, 09:47 PM~17706147
> *Mike from Stockton Customs and myself went to Pleasanton this morning to pick up our chrome from the plater. My moldings came out sik!!! :biggrin: Just need to get some more clips now so I can put them on. In regards to that I got your PM Angel. I think I'll look around a little more or get some of the newer clips from the paint store. Thanks anyways
> *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 6 2010, 11:51 AM~17708932
> *looks good :thumbsup: theres a ltl sumthing i would do to da mouldings to change it up a bit thou. *


X2....I was going to do a little something extra to mine as well. Looks like we are all on the same page


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17708947
> *not really if they still hv og anodized on them.
> *


*yeah they do...imma just have to wait to get them polished*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 6 2010, 12:42 PM~17709197
> *X2....I was going to do a little something extra to mine as well. Looks like we are all on the same page
> *


*ez...bradah - imma get with you this week fasho* :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 6 2010, 11:05 AM~17708722
> *I knew that was coming :biggrin: The first ones for Gabe
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

morning peeps :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=14&t=544861
thought i better ask the experts, im getting no joy in the maintenance thread!! :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Jun 6 2010, 02:43 PM~17709853
> *morning peeps :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=14&t=544861
> thought i better ask the experts, im getting no joy in the maintenance thread!! :biggrin:
> *


Check your post for your answer.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 6 2010, 12:42 PM~17709197
> *X2....I was going to do a little something extra to mine as well. Looks like we are all on the same page
> *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 7 2010, 09:48 AM~17716256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: were can i buy one of this gril or who make them


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 7 2010, 03:15 PM~17719235
> *:wow: were can i buy one of this gril or who make them
> *


they sell them on ebay


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 7 2010, 03:15 PM~17719235
> *:wow: were can i buy one of this gril or who make them
> *


Item number: 180482276044


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Whats up homies. Here's a couple pics of my '67 that i'm trying to build up 
















































Having a hell of a time finding the trim that goes around the rear window. Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 7 2010, 04:13 PM~17719735
> *Item number: 180482276044
> 
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 7 2010, 05:55 PM~17720569
> *thanks bro :thumbsup:
> *


anytime


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Jun 7 2010, 03:40 PM~17719916
> *Whats up homies. Here's a couple pics of my '67 that i'm trying to build up
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Jun 7 2010, 04:40 PM~17719916
> *Whats up homies. Here's a couple pics of my '67 that i'm trying to build up
> 
> 
> ...


*eh bro...did those door panels come with the ride??? - i never seen those panels like that before. 67 looks nice tho *:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Jun 7 2010, 03:40 PM~17719916
> *Whats up homies. Here's a couple pics of my '67 that i'm trying to build up
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 8 2010, 06:05 PM~17731361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* this is all i can say* :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 8 2010, 05:05 PM~17731361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice... anymore pics?!!?!?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 8 2010, 07:47 PM~17732334
> * this is all i can say :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 8 2010, 07:49 PM~17732352
> *real nice... anymore pics?!!?!?
> *


i will this weekend


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 8 2010, 06:05 PM~17731361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What can I say. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for another Debo creation


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 8 2010, 06:05 PM~17731361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is tight Gabe!! :0 :0 Still cant believe no one bought it when you were giving it away  Oh well their loss, your gain :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

**I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN** - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she *"DIDN'T SEE MY CAR"* - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any  

*DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE*


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 01:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE
> *



Sorry to hear that Rasta... Suggs those things happen, I'm sure someone here will have that fender available.

--Turri


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 3 2010, 12:26 PM~17686537
> *Ok thanks.. good looking out..
> *


PM sent


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 12:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE
> *


  damn, that story mad me mad too  
Sorry to hear it bro. I'll check ebay and craigslist and hit you back later today
if I find anything. Good luck with that Rasta. . .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 12:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE
> *


Found one. . .

NICE PASSENGER FENDER FOR A 67 IMPALA OR CAPRICE. NO RUST AND HAS BEEN TREATED ON INSIDE. CALL (NO TEXT WILL BE ANSWERED) 850 432 0445


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 8 2010, 09:35 PM~17733698
> *What can I say. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for another Debo creation
> *


More pics of plqe can't c it fucking D-Bo how do u do it I can't even get 1 done


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 12:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE
> *



Rasta,
I might have an extra wheel well molding too. Give me a call homie.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs+Jun 9 2010, 09:06 AM~17736829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*right on for the help bro* :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 7 2010, 10:52 PM~17724098
> *Nice man
> *


Thank you bro :biggrin:


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 01:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE
> *


Damn ... Sorry to hear that homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 01:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE
> *


that sucks  .


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 8 2010, 07:05 PM~17731361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


perfect. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 01:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any  DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE *


Sorry to hear about that. I know how your feeling. This brought back memories of when some drunk broad t-boned my 63 SS back in the day.








She took out the whole quarter panel and didn't think it was a big thing. Still pisses me off to this day. I hope you can get your ride back on track bro. I'll check and see if I have any extra trim and let you know.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 01:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE
> *


Hey Rasta I'm gonna call my boy tomorrow and see what he's got. Pretty sure he's got one, I'll let you know bro


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Jun 9 2010, 08:40 PM~17743670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*thank you brotha frank...hopefully it'll be back to normal soon - touch bases with me when you touchdown* :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 01:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE
> *


Damn Rasta...that's horrible
:tears: hope you find the parts you need and everything works out in the end.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 10 2010, 09:31 AM~17748427
> *Damn Rasta...that's horrible
> :tears: hope you find the parts you need and everything works out in the end.
> *


*right on JB.....me too uce!!!. it'll work out - i'll be back to normal soon* :biggrin: *howz the fam bro????*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 9 2010, 03:25 AM~17735000
> **I NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN* - my 67 got backed into last night  i was at my homeboy house and his auntie backed into my ride and hit the passenger side front fender. she didn't hit the rocker molding or the 327 emblem/flags...but my wheelwell molding is tore up. the impact dented my fender and put a crease  i actually saw it happen...she said that she "DIDN'T SEE MY CAR" - how do you NOT see a 1967 IMPALA????. i almost fainted - but it could have been worse and no one was injured!  as i'm writing this.....i'm picturing her hitting my ride  i don't have any pics.....NOT in the mood to take any
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PASSENGER FENDER FOR ME!!! - COME REAL WITH ME TOO.....PUT YOURSELVES IN MY SHOES - IF YOUR RIDE GOT HIT BY CARELESSNESS  LMK PLEASE - ONE LOVE
> *


damn brutha, i would feel like shit if i got my 67 going n that happened...

hope it all works out for for you bro...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

another user posted this, just wanted to share it...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 10 2010, 10:10 AM~17748738
> *damn brutha, i would feel like shit if i got my 67 going n that happened...
> 
> hope it all works out for for you bro...!!!
> ...


*right on for the love brotha* :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 10 2010, 01:15 AM~17746310
> *thank you brotha frank...hopefully it'll be back to normal soon - touch bases with me when you touchdown :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Rasta, he's got to check his storage container to se what he has. He thinks he has one but He dont want to promise anything  just in case it the wrong side  He said he has whole front clips but dont want to seperate to single fenders :angry: I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

SHOWING lots of love 4 BIG RASTA thats wht 67 FAM BAM 4 homie sure ur ride b bck on the streets soon :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Jun 10 2010, 03:58 PM~17751706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*right on for the love bradah....it sucks, but i'll overcome this - hopefully!!!*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

few shots from san berdoo.......


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 10 2010, 09:59 AM~17748646
> *right on JB.....me too uce!!!. it'll work out - i'll be back to normal soon :biggrin: howz the fam bro????
> *


fams shinin like diamonds!!!! all good....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 10 2010, 05:46 PM~17752668
> *few shots from san berdoo.......
> 
> 
> ...


That chick was in Sacramento at the socios show, but was wearing wayyyyy less and showing a lot more :biggrin: :tongue: :tongue: :boink: :boink:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

DID SOMEONE SAY 67 FEST :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 10 2010, 07:28 PM~17753489
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: THAT DESERVES A BIG :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn... :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: GREEDY!!..................... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE HELP ON THE CLIPS GABE


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 10 2010, 10:40 PM~17755712
> *:angry: GREEDY!!..................... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE HELP ON THE CLIPS GABE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thts a GOOD look D-Bo can't wait 2 c the 56 thr :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jun 11 2010, 02:21 PM~17761417
> *Thts a GOOD look D-Bo can't wait 2 c the 56 thr :biggrin:
> *


me 2 :biggrin: cant wait to drive the 56 :sprint:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

A HOMIES 67 THATS GONNA GET A LTL MAKE OVER SOON :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 11 2010, 05:53 PM~17763141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2010, 07:11 PM~17753974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin Debo... There's more 67's in your driveway than I 
See at most shows.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 10 2010, 08:28 PM~17753489
> *
> *


JEEZ! :wow: :boink:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 11 2010, 05:53 PM~17763141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is he rolling on sunday :cheesy:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi guys,
I just want to give all of my 67 brothers on this thread a heads up. 
I plan on selling an ultra-rare 67 option- the speedminder. 
This unit Is comlete and available after next weekend. 

PM me for info. Thanks guys


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jun 12 2010, 10:45 AM~17767403
> *Hi guys,
> I just want to give all of my 67 brothers on this thread a heads up.
> I plan on selling an ultra-rare 67 option- the speedminder.
> ...


how much pm me


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

:wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 12 2010, 12:20 PM~17767588
> *how much pm me
> *


look at u


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Jun 12 2010, 11:41 AM~17767694
> *look at u
> *


what???? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Mister Cartoon's old 67...!!!










































:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17753974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

another user posted in differant thread...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:wave: *wassup fellas....just wondering if anyone has come across a passenger fender for my 67??? - if any leads....please let me know. ONE LOVE TO ALL - BIG RASTA *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 13 2010, 01:05 PM~17774771
> *:wave: wassup fellas....just wondering if anyone has come across a passenger fender for my 67??? - if any leads....please let me know. ONE LOVE TO ALL - BIG RASTA
> *


Got your call bro, still havent heard anything  I'll let you know if i hear something.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

a picnic we rolld 2 :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 13 2010, 06:02 PM~17776300
> *Got your call bro, still havent heard anything  I'll let you know if i hear something.
> *


what going on friend


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 13 2010, 06:02 PM~17776300
> *Got your call bro, still havent heard anything  I'll let you know if i hear something.
> *


 :thumbsup: *good looking frank - *


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 13 2010, 06:36 PM~17776974
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 13 2010, 07:36 PM~17776974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic :cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jun 14 2010, 10:11 AM~17781995
> *Nice Pic  :cheesy:
> *


i would of took more but LA CRUDA  ..


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 13 2010, 07:36 PM~17776974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres an impostor back there :scrutinize:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jun 14 2010, 01:52 PM~17783815
> *theres an impostor back there :scrutinize:
> *


JUST NOTICED THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jun 13 2010, 08:11 PM~17777272
> *what going on friend
> *


Whats up Max?? And no I didnt forget about you i'll be in touch soon.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

What's up fellas! I just got an e-mail a couple of days ago from Classic Industries offering 20% off until the end of the month. Promo code is: FDS3015 

Good luck.

--Turri.


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 10 2010, 05:46 PM~17752668
> *few shots from san berdoo.......
> 
> 
> ...



real nice


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 10 2010, 05:46 PM~17752668
> *few shots from san berdoo.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

We have a WINNER!!!! Fucking SICK!!!! :0


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

*ALLEY CAT*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jun 14 2010, 01:52 PM~17783815
> *theres an impostor back there :scrutinize:
> *


He was holding it down 4 O.C. :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jun 14 2010, 06:13 PM~17786090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW PIXS FROM STREET LOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

To the top


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 15 2010, 02:22 PM~17794970
> *To the top
> *


nice fotos cheeeeeeeeeze !!!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jun 15 2010, 10:14 PM~17799860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jun 14 2010, 07:24 PM~17786917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whts tht nxt 2 ur 67 I remeber sme1 tht once had 1 butt don't know wht happ 2 it :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jun 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17805705
> *Whts tht nxt 2 ur 67 I remeber sme1 tht once had 1 butt don't know wht happ 2 it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jun 15 2010, 10:14 PM~17799860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this ride in person  very nice


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 10 2010, 07:28 PM~17753489
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :0 :wow: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :worship: :tears:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 10 2010, 05:46 PM~17752668
> *few shots from san berdoo.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *how did i miss this???? - oh yeah looking good both the ride and the ruca*


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*had anyone bought parts from IMPALA BOBS?? - if so, how was the product...jus wondering*


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 18 2010, 01:44 AM~17822063
> *had anyone bought parts from IMPALA BOBS?? - if so, how was the product...jus wondering
> *


I've never bought anything from them. Their prices tend to be outrageous, I always use Classic, Car Shop etc.

Shop around, Impala Bob's has a lot of stuff, and even some hard to get stuff but it's EXPENSIVE. (My two cents)

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jun 18 2010, 07:39 AM~17822947
> *I've never bought anything from them.  Their prices tend to be outrageous, I always use Classic, Car Shop etc.
> Shop around, Impala Bob's has a lot of stuff, and even some hard to get stuff but it's EXPENSIVE.  (My two cents)
> --Turri.*


Agree...stick with Classic Industries or Car Shop....What's up Turri :wave: Did you get those tacos?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 18 2010, 07:45 AM~17822967
> *Agree...stick with Classic Industries or Car Shop....What's up Turri :wave: Did you get those tacos?
> *



No tacos yet, got out of downtown late that day but I'm going to try that spot out next time I'm out there. There's a HT '67 with your name all over it in classifieds for $2800!

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67+Jun 18 2010, 07:39 AM~17822947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *- did anyone say TACOS??????*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:worship: *HALLELUJAH.....I FOUND A FENDER* :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 18 2010, 09:39 AM~17823760
> *:worship: HALLELUJAH.....I FOUND A FENDER :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *now back to the drawing board - TTMFT*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 18 2010, 08:39 AM~17823760
> *:worship: HALLELUJAH.....I FOUND A FENDER :biggrin:
> *


Good shit homie


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 18 2010, 09:39 AM~17823760
> *:worship: HALLELUJAH.....I FOUND A FENDER :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear bro I went with my uncle today to pick up another 7 in Delano :biggrin: I called my boy to check on your fender and some parts the new 7 needs and he told me he didnt have a fender  Glad you found one  Sorry no pics, I didnt take my camers w/ me :angry:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 18 2010, 07:01 PM~17827978
> *Good to hear bro I went with my uncle today to pick up another 7 in Delano :biggrin: I called my boy to check on your fender and some parts the new 7 needs and he told me he didnt have a fender  Glad you found one  Sorry no pics, I didnt take my camers w/ me :angry:
> *


*thank you brotha for taking the time to search one for me* :thumbsup: *one love*


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 10 2010, 05:46 PM~17752668
> *few shots from san berdoo.......
> 
> 
> ...


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

whats up homies need some halp whith a 67 rag i just got looking to see if eny 1 nose wher the top hydro hoses are i blew one :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life+Jun 19 2010, 01:40 AM~17830419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gordoimp (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Jun 19 2010, 12:38 AM~17830413
> *whats up homies need some halp whith a 67 rag i just got looking to see if eny 1 nose wher the top hydro hoses are i blew one :biggrin:
> *


 just had 2 fix 1 they are behinde back seat and rearside panels good luck


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordoimp_@Jun 19 2010, 08:14 PM~17835219
> *just had 2 fix 1 they are behinde back seat and rearside panels good luck
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jun 16 2010, 02:56 PM~17805705
> *Whts tht nxt 2 ur 67 I remeber sme1 tht once had 1 butt don't know wht happ 2 it :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT FOR DA 67S


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jun 19 2010, 10:22 PM~17836079
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  TTT FOR DA 67S*


* :wave: Happy Father's Day! :wave: *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DA 67 RIDERZ.....


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 20 2010, 10:35 AM~17838303
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DA 67 RIDERZ.....
> *


*MUCH RESPECT TO EACH AND EVERY FATHER........ONE LOVE* :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 20 2010, 10:35 AM~17838303
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DA 67 RIDERZ.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*TTFMT 67 RIDERS FO LIFE*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

PROJECT 67....ALMOST READY FOR DA SUMMER..... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 21 2010, 04:28 PM~17847876
> *PROJECT 67....ALMOST READY FOR DA SUMMER..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*dats nice bro....can't wait to see it in person*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:wave: *STILL LOOKING FOR A PASSENGER FENDER FOR THE 67....ANY LEADS PLEASE LMK - ONE LOVE*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 21 2010, 04:40 PM~17847981
> *:wave: STILL LOOKING FOR A PASSENGER FENDER FOR THE 67....ANY LEADS PLEASE LMK - ONE LOVE*


 :dunno: I thought you already scored one.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

chilling at the park ready 4 softball game wth Herencia CC cool time


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 21 2010, 04:54 PM~17848099
> *:dunno: I thought you already scored one.
> *


*yeah...but keeping my options open till i have to break bread - it's in arizona*  *trying to find one in cali if i can*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 21 2010, 06:23 PM~17848948
> *yeah...but keeping my options open till i have to break bread - it's in arizona  trying to find one in cali if i can
> *


if its in Phoenix I can check it out for ya Rasta...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jun 21 2010, 06:19 PM~17848917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jun 21 2010, 06:19 PM~17848917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

nice looking 67's !


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 21 2010, 03:28 PM~17847876
> *PROJECT 67....ALMOST READY FOR DA SUMMER..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Chewie


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602+Jun 21 2010, 11:42 PM~17851822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

:|


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 21 2010, 05:28 PM~17847876
> *PROJECT 67....ALMOST READY FOR DA SUMMER..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 21 2010, 04:28 PM~17847876
> *PROJECT 67....ALMOST READY FOR DA SUMMER..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn :wow:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 21 2010, 04:28 PM~17847876
> *PROJECT 67....ALMOST READY FOR DA SUMMER..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602+Jun 21 2010, 06:43 PM~17849149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*
ALL DAY EVERYDAY......67'S TO THE TOP*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 21 2010, 03:40 PM~17847981
> *:wave: STILL LOOKING FOR A PASSENGER FENDER FOR THE 67....ANY LEADS PLEASE LMK - ONE LOVE
> *



Call this dude, he possibly has right and left fenders for sale. . .
Jim (630) 289-4103.

Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 21 2010, 10:42 PM~17851822
> *
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 21 2010, 10:45 PM~17851846
> *
> *


Nice 3!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jun 22 2010, 07:45 AM~17853808
> *Call this dude, he possibly has right and left fenders for sale. . .
> Jim (630) 289-4103.
> 
> ...


*right on los...... *:thumbsup: *this guy is in ILLINIOS so he might not call me back*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 22 2010, 10:13 AM~17854882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*stop teasing me uce* :roflmao: *it's all love rich*


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck with that fender today Rasta, hope it works out


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 22 2010, 01:32 PM~17856520
> *Good luck with that fender today Rasta, hope it works out
> *


*yeah me too....imma hit you up and let you know brotha - right on to you and mike *:thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 22 2010, 10:13 AM~17854882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super clean.....ANYONE GOT A LINE ON REAR BUMPER GUARD MOUNTING BRACKETS ???


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

whats up 67 brothers?


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 22 2010, 04:37 PM~17858570
> *super clean.....ANYONE GOT A LINE ON REAR BUMPER GUARD MOUNTING BRACKETS ???
> *


x2


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## padishar (Jul 13, 2007)

Hopefully, someone here will have a trick to help me out. The driver side door on my 67 is STUCK and won't open. The lock has full movement, and I can hear the door rods actuating with both the inside & outside handles, but the latch WILL NOT release. I've been in the door MANY times and have the panel off now, but can't figure out how to get the latch to release. At this point I'm considering welding the doors shut and just Duke-boy sliding in & out of the thing.

Anyone have any ideas, as it sucks to be crawling in through the passenger door...


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea where I can pick up the rear exterior window trim for my '67 ? I know that it isn't an after market part & i'm having a hell of a time finding one. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Jun 23 2010, 08:51 AM~17864955
> *Does anyone have an idea where I can pick up the rear exterior window trim for my '67 ?  I know that it isn't an after market part & i'm having a hell of a time finding one. Any ideas would be appreciated.
> *


There's some on Ebay right now!! or try Craigslist


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by padishar_@Jun 23 2010, 08:24 AM~17864815
> *Hopefully, someone here will have a trick to help me out. The driver side door on my 67 is STUCK and won't open. The lock has full movement, and I can hear the door rods actuating with both the inside & outside handles, but the latch WILL NOT release. I've been in the door MANY times and have the panel off now, but can't figure out how to get the latch to release. At this point I'm considering welding the doors shut and just Duke-boy sliding in & out of the thing.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas, as it sucks to be crawling in through the passenger door...
> ...


Mine did the same thing, I was able to open it by pulling off the door panel and pulling the rod to the latch. For some reason mine had a little play in the latch and it wasnt engaging all the way. I just wd-40'd the shit out of it and its been working fine ever since. Actually it was staying locked, thats why it wouldnt open up.


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderg68_@Jun 23 2010, 07:51 AM~17864955
> *Does anyone have an idea where I can pick up the rear exterior window trim for my '67 ?  I know that it isn't an after market part & i'm having a hell of a time finding one. Any ideas would be appreciated.
> *



PM me dogg. I think I got a complete set :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: back to the top


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by padishar_@Jun 23 2010, 08:24 AM~17864815
> *Hopefully, someone here will have a trick to help me out. The driver side door on my 67 is STUCK and won't open. The lock has full movement, and I can hear the door rods actuating with both the inside & outside handles, but the latch WILL NOT release. I've been in the door MANY times and have the panel off now, but can't figure out how to get the latch to release. At this point I'm considering welding the doors shut and just Duke-boy sliding in & out of the thing.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas, as it sucks to be crawling in through the passenger door...
> ...


 hno: :sprint: :run: :banghead:  :around:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Rich (DCheese) for getting me the clips for my moldings  You saved me a lot of time and $$$ brother. Thanks for sending the other box out right away also  it should be here tomorrow. I may just get up early and start popping holes out so I can mount them up :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Jun 25 2010, 10:38 PM~17890599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh man I want that vinyl top trim


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 25 2010, 11:29 PM~17890946
> *:0 oh man I want that vinyl top trim
> *


how's it goin Frank?...what did uncle end up buyin?...Got Pics?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 24 2010, 09:53 PM~17881743
> *Thanks Rich (DCheese) for getting me the clips for my moldings  You saved me a lot of time and $$$ brother. Thanks for sending the other box out right away also  it should be here tomorrow. I may just get up early and start popping holes out so I can mount them up :biggrin:
> *


No biggie frank ... Us 67 riders got to stick togeather and help each other out where we can :cheesy: 

Sorry agian for the hiccup on the second box :happysad:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602+Jun 25 2010, 11:39 PM~17891004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem now I just need to find some time in our 24 hr. days to get cracking on putting on the moldings now   Thanks again


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602+Jun 25 2010, 11:39 PM~17891004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wassupper UCE??? - howz it?...eh rich - got any connects at GMSPORTS SALVAGE?? - lmk uce - one love
*

*waddup frank......eh i'll help you with your moldings - if you give me a hand putting these fenders on - one love brah - by the way - nice avi*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Jun 25 2010, 10:38 PM~17890599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*eh bro...no BS - mine looked like this when i first picked it up - minus the rims and vinyl top chrome* :roflmao:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

crazy , this car was a gold car with black vinyl at it's birth . got a picture of yours back then ?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Jun 26 2010, 10:23 PM~17896336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro I got both those 1/4 moldings if thats your ride and you need to get a set?


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 27 2010, 10:25 AM~17898300
> *Hey bro I got both those 1/4 moldings if thats your ride and you need to get a set?
> *



Yeah theres a guy here in WA. parting one out that has the quarter moldings, Im suppose to scoop them up from him here this week, but good looking out, this ones my daily driver too so not too concerned, thanx though!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikes1963ragtop_@Jun 27 2010, 04:33 PM~17900151
> *Yeah theres a guy here in WA. parting one out that has the quarter moldings, Im suppose to scoop them up from him here this week, but good looking out, this ones my daily driver too so not too concerned, thanx though!
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Jun 27 2010, 06:09 AM~17897472
> *crazy , this car was a gold car with black  vinyl at it's birth . got a picture of yours back then ?
> *


*i do...but i don't know how to post up pics. imma try to dig them up and scan them* :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 28 2010, 08:06 AM~17905268
> *i do...but i don't know how to post up pics. imma try to dig them up and scan them :biggrin:*


Rasta...PM them to me and I will post them up for you.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jun 28 2010, 08:19 AM~17905331
> *Rasta...PM them to me and I will post them up for you.
> *


*it's all good bro....im looking for them right now. - howz it EZ???, i hope you and the fam is good *:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 27 2010, 12:44 AM~17897195
> *waddup JB....in the place to be - one love brotha
> wassupper UCE??? - howz it?...eh rich - got any connects at GMSPORTS SALVAGE?? - lmk uce - one love
> 
> ...


no real hook up at gm sportz .....dude i knew is no longer working there


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 28 2010, 09:19 AM~17905736
> *no real hook up at gm sportz .....dude i knew is no longer working there
> *


*right on uce....howz it bradah???? - whatcha been up to bro....hope to see you soon *:biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## padishar (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 24 2010, 06:28 PM~17878059
> *hno:  :sprint:  :run:  :banghead:    :around:
> *


WOOHOOO!!

Got the door unstuck. Took of the panel and rummaged around and found the small piece of plastic on the bottom of the latch shattered and jammed up the latch like a mofo...

It took ~3 hours but I can now put the welder away :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by padishar_@Jun 28 2010, 09:47 AM~17906484
> *WOOHOOO!!
> 
> Got the door unstuck.  Took of the panel and rummaged around and found the small piece of plastic on the bottom of the latch shattered and jammed up the latch like a mofo...
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 28 2010, 08:41 AM~17905897
> *right on uce....howz it bradah???? - whatcha been up to bro....hope to see you soon :biggrin:
> *


NOT DOING SO GOOD ....BEEN HAVE MAJOR BACK PAIN ISSUES FOR THE LAST 3 MONTHS .....CONTIPLATING GOING OUT ON DISABILITY FOR A WHILE ....ONLY BAD IS IF I DO I MIGHT NOT HAVE A JOB TO COME BACK TO :wow:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ez_rider, JB602*


 :wave: What's up Jeff....hope all is well.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just finalized a deal for a 67 impala. will be getting it sometime next week.
i know i will have questions and maybe in need of some parts.
i will be posting progress pics soon. heres all the pics i have of it.
d-cheeze and chewie you guys inspired me to pick one up. your rides are clean.


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 28 2010, 05:40 PM~17909529
> *just finalized a deal for a 67 impala. will be getting it sometime next week.
> i know i will have questions and maybe in need of some parts.
> i will be posting progress pics soon. heres all the pics i have of it.
> ...


I almost got that car, In El Paso. Wanted one to drive while working on my other 67.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 28 2010, 04:40 PM~17909529
> *just finalized a deal for a 67 impala. will be getting it sometime next week.
> i know i will have questions and maybe in need of some parts.
> i will be posting progress pics soon. heres all the pics i have of it.
> ...


 :thumbsup: *good luck on the build bro*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 28 2010, 04:40 PM~17909529
> *just finalized a deal for a 67 impala. will be getting it sometime next week.
> i know i will have questions and maybe in need of some parts.
> i will be posting progress pics soon. heres all the pics i have of it.
> ...


Welcome 2 the 67 fam Bam homie thr lots of guys tht know thr SHIT here good chse keep hope alive .LOL :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Jun 27 2010, 01:44 AM~17897195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Guys...hope all is well with every one!.... :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*wassup fellas....just got my fender from this brotha from sacto - it's on!!!. sending it to the paint shop to get primered and smoothed out.

eh frank.....i have dude looking for those moldings for you - he's gonna touch bases with me when he gets a chance* :biggrin: 

*i hope everyone is doing good.....the weather is beautiful, so enjoy it while we can. ONE LOVE*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 28 2010, 03:40 PM~17909529
> *just finalized a deal for a 67 impala. will be getting it sometime next week.
> i know i will have questions and maybe in need of some parts.
> i will be posting progress pics soon. heres all the pics i have of it.
> ...


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm lookin for one too,that white one looks like og paint.Good find bro,looks like a good beginning


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 28 2010, 04:40 PM~17909529
> *just finalized a deal for a 67 impala. will be getting it sometime next week.
> i know i will have questions and maybe in need of some parts.
> i will be posting progress pics soon. heres all the pics i have of it.
> ...


67s are a rare bunch.....update us with your progress....


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jun 29 2010, 04:50 PM~17919863
> *I'm lookin for one too,that white one looks like og paint.Good find bro,looks like a good beginning
> *



There's that gold '67 Coupe in classifieds... Should be priced at under $3k by now, it's been for sale for a while; might sell pretty cheap.

--Turri.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has a 6 way power seat track Bench avavilble complete just install and go complete with side trims, switch, etc. Pm me if interested pics coming today


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: STARTED TO PUT ON THE MOLDINGS LAST NIGHT. WASNT TO BAD DRILLING THROUGH THE BODY FILLER TO OPEN UP THE HOLES. I HOPE THE REST OF THEM GO ON AS EZ AS THE 1/4'S DID  I'LL POST PICS AFTER WORK, IT GOT LATE AND I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO POST THEM LAST NIGHT.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jun 29 2010, 04:50 PM~17919863
> *I'm lookin for one too,that white one looks like og paint.Good find bro,looks like a good beginning
> *


Sup Jesse?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Jun 30 2010, 07:01 AM~17925131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sup mike*


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Whats goin on brother


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, ez_rider
:wave:* wassup ez...what's going on brotha??? - ready for the 4th weekend*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*does anyone have the light housing and bracket for the corner lights?????*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 30 2010, 07:01 AM~17925131
> *:biggrin: STARTED TO PUT ON THE MOLDINGS LAST NIGHT. WASNT TO BAD DRILLING THROUGH THE BODY FILLER TO OPEN UP THE HOLES. I HOPE THE REST OF THEM GO ON  AS EZ AS THE 1/4'S DID   I'LL POST PICS AFTER WORK, IT GOT LATE AND I DIDNT HAVE TIME TO POST THEM LAST NIGHT.
> *


Here are the pics fromlast night. This is just the 1/4's, I'm going outside right now to try to get some more of it done before my Grandsons Baseball game


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 30 2010, 03:12 PM~17928740
> *Here are the pics fromlast night. This is just the 1/4's, I'm going outside right now to try to get some more of it done before my Grandsons Baseball game
> 
> 
> ...


looks good 209impala . i grew up in the 209, winton ca.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 30 2010, 03:12 PM~17928740
> *Here are the pics fromlast night. This is just the 1/4's, I'm going outside right now to try to get some more of it done before my Grandsons Baseball game
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good, they chromed?

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening everyone? I just bought a lot of 67 items off craigslist and have some extra stuff for sale. Hit me up if you are interested and I can send pics to your phone or email.

Here's what I got:
(1) set of brand new (black) arm rests for driver and passenger side front doors
(2) sets of fair condition dash trim aluminum pieces with light scratches
(1) set of brand new convertible tension cables
(1) set of fair condition verticle eyebrow trim pieces

LMK

Carlos (310) 948-8247


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jun 30 2010, 04:44 PM~17929430
> *What's happening everyone? I just bought a lot of 67 items off craigslist and have some extra stuff for sale. Hit me up if you are interested and I can send pics to your phone or email.
> Here's what I got:
> (1) set of brand new (black) arm rests for driver and passenger side front doors
> ...


*good luck on the sale LOS....right on for the heads up on that light housings* :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

couple pics from my local hangout.... :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, baduso
:wave:* MALO SOLE*


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2010, 01:08 PM~17930083
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cool runnings, baduso
> :wave: MALO SOLE
> *


talofa uso  
theres the pics i owe ya
manuia le aso sole!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

i need clips for back molding in the trunk area but the side moldings pm me i need some asap


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Jun 30 2010, 06:10 PM~17930101
> *talofa uso
> theres the pics i owe ya
> manuia le aso sole!!
> *


 :biggrin:* TALOFA USO...67 LOOKING NICE BRO - KEEP EM COMING BRAH*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 30 2010, 06:20 PM~17930200
> *i need clips for back molding in the trunk area but the side moldings pm me i need some asap*


PM sent


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 30 2010, 05:07 PM~17930074
> *good luck on the sale LOS....right on for the heads up on that light housings :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks brother, did you get those lights off of ebay after all?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jul 1 2010, 07:36 AM~17934399
> *:biggrin: Thanks brother, did you get those lights off of ebay after all?
> *


He'll be battling with another bidder for those :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s Are looking Good!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs+Jul 1 2010, 07:36 AM~17934399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 30 2010, 03:12 PM~17928740
> *Here are the pics fromlast night. This is just the 1/4's, I'm going outside right now to try
> to get some more of it done before my Grandsons Baseball game
> *


Looking good Frank


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 1 2010, 12:00 PM~17936240
> *Looking good Frank
> *


Thanks EZ, it should all be done by later on tonight  if not by tomorrow morning for sure :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 07:46 AM~17934462
> *He'll be battling with another bidder for those :biggrin:
> *


My uncle got those earlier this morning :biggrin: There is 1 more set but they want like 325 or something like that :dunno:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 29 2010, 02:35 PM~17918692
> *wassup fellas....just got my fender from this brotha from sacto - it's on!!!. sending it to the paint shop to get primered and smoothed out.
> 
> eh frank.....i have dude looking for those moldings for you - he's gonna touch bases with me when he gets a chance :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 1 2010, 11:00 AM~17936240
> *Looking good Frank
> *


X2


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 1 2010, 08:57 AM~17935411
> *:biggrin:
> :wow:
> *



Yo Rasta,
Hit me up later. I got a left side light assembly for you. . .


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jul 1 2010, 07:08 PM~17940125
> *Yo Rasta,
> Hit me up later. I got a left side light assembly for you. . .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

heres some mouldings for sale in my country on our own version of ebay :biggrin: 
works out to bout 170 usd
i dont need them or i would snap them up...
dont know if thats a good price but thought i just post it up anyways
enjoy the weekend homies!!
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=300212237


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Passenger side is done :uh: Hers is a couple of quick pics, got to go finish the other side


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17940433
> *Passenger side is done :uh: Hers is a couple of quick pics, got to go finish the other side
> 
> 
> ...


looks gd pancho :biggrin: is that an og rt side mirror????? :dunno:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

long time i dont come in here but been working on da 56 :biggrin: 
heres sum pics
























gonna strip da frame dwn for powder coating this wknd


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17940433
> *Passenger side is done :uh: Hers is a couple of quick pics, got to go finish the other side
> 
> 
> ...


*looks like someone is getting ready for SONICS *:biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17940433
> *Passenger side is done :uh: Hers is a couple of quick pics, got to go finish the other side
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

My fav 67


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17940433
> *Passenger side is done :uh: Hers is a couple of quick pics, got to go finish the other side
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 08:40 PM~17940433
> *Passenger side is done :uh: Hers is a couple of quick pics, got to go finish the other side
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO....


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17940433
> *Passenger side is done :uh: Hers is a couple of quick pics,
> got to go finish the other side
> *


Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jul 1 2010, 10:17 PM~17941324
> *My fav 67
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one from japan that is a bad ass 7


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 1 2010, 07:56 PM~17940564
> *long time i dont come in here but been working on da 56 :biggrin:
> heres sum pics
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the finished product. '56 BelAir's are one of my favorite rides...skirts, visor and continental kit...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Well all the moldings are on now :uh: it was some work but well worth it uffin: It was pretty easy but time consuming as to not damage to much paint when drilling out the holes that the previous owner had filled w/ bondo :thumbsdown: There was one small problem I ran into but of course Big EZ was there to guide me through it as usual. The front drivers fender must have came off an SS because there were no holes for the moldings!! :0 :0 so fresh holes had to be drilled hno: hno: Anyway it came out prety good, Thanks again EZ for the help. Here are the final pics from tonight, I'll button up the rest in the morning and give her a good washing  And to answer a couple of questions from the last page, Yes Rasta it willbe ready for Sonics  and Gabe those mirrors came w/ the car just like the bondo in the holes :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 10:43 PM~17942100
> *Well all the moldings are on now :uh: it was some work but well worth it uffin: It was pretty easy but time consuming as to not damage to much paint when drilling out the holes that the previous owner had filled w/ bondo :thumbsdown: There was one small problem I ran into but of course Big EZ was there to guide me through it as usual. The front drivers fender must have came off an SS because there were no holes for the moldings!! :0  :0 so fresh holes had to be drilled hno:  hno: Anyway it came out prety good, Thanks again EZ for the help. Here are the final pics from tonight, I'll button up the rest in the morning and give her a good washing  And to answer a couple of questions from the last page, Yes Rasta it willbe ready for Sonics   and Gabe those mirrors came w/ the car just like the bondo in the holes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 1 2010, 10:45 PM~17942118
> * LOOKS GOOD
> *


Thanks bro  Should look better manana after a wash and polish :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 10:48 PM~17942145
> *Thanks bro  Should look better manana after a wash and polish :biggrin:
> *


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

anybody got some upper molded a arm pics :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 10:43 PM~17942100
> *Well all the moldings are on now :uh: it was some work but well worth it uffin: It was pretty easy but time consuming as to
> not damage to much paint when drilling out the holes that the previous owner had filled w/ bondo :thumbsdown: There was one small
> problem I ran into but of course Big EZ was there to guide me through it as usual. The front drivers fender must have
> ...


Nice and clean Frank. You did a great job bro. LMK when you are ready for the dash bracket.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Lookin real good frank !!!!


> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 1 2010, 09:43 PM~17942100
> *Well all the moldings are on now :uh: it was some work but well worth it uffin: It was pretty easy but time consuming as to not damage to much paint when drilling out the holes that the previous owner had filled w/ bondo :thumbsdown: There was one small problem I ran into but of course Big EZ was there to guide me through it as usual. The front drivers fender must have came off an SS because there were no holes for the moldings!! :0  :0 so fresh holes had to be drilled hno:  hno: Anyway it came out prety good, Thanks again EZ for the help. Here are the final pics from tonight, I'll button up the rest in the morning and give her a good washing  And to answer a couple of questions from the last page, Yes Rasta it willbe ready for Sonics   and Gabe those mirrors came w/ the car just like the bondo in the holes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 1 2010, 10:27 PM~17941985
> *Can't wait to see the finished product. '56 BelAir's are one of my favorite rides...skirts, visor and continental kit...
> *


my goal is to hv a rolling chassis my the end of the year & if things keep going like they hv been it should be no problem but DAMMMM this project is taking sum chippers.. :wow: thanks 4 da support EZ :thumbsup: OH and a BIG THANKS to my primo JIMMY for helping me out. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Jul 2 2010, 07:24 AM~17943674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS RICH, COULDNT OF DONE IT W/O THE CLIPS BRO  THANKS AGAIN FOR COMING THROUGH :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> Well all the moldings are on now :uh: it was some work but well worth it uffin: It was pretty easy but time consuming as to not damage to much paint when drilling out the holes that the previous owner had filled w/ bondo :thumbsdown: There was one small problem I ran into but of course Big EZ was there to guide me through it as usual. The front drivers fender must have came off an SS because there were no holes for the moldings!! :0 :0 so fresh holes had to be drilled hno: hno: Anyway it came out prety good, Thanks again EZ for the help. Here are the final pics from tonight, I'll button up the rest in the morning and give her a good washing  And to answer a couple of questions from the last page, *Yes Rasta it willbe ready for Sonics*  and Gabe those mirrors came w/ the car just like the bondo in the holes :biggrin:
> 
> *good looking frank....be safe out there and take some pics* :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> > Well all the moldings are on now :uh: it was some work but well worth it uffin: It was pretty easy but time consuming as to not damage to much paint when drilling out the holes that the previous owner had filled w/ bondo :thumbsdown: There was one small problem I ran into but of course Big EZ was there to guide me through it as usual. The front drivers fender must have came off an SS because there were no holes for the moldings!! :0 :0 so fresh holes had to be drilled hno: hno: Anyway it came out prety good, Thanks again EZ for the help. Here are the final pics from tonight, I'll button up the rest in the morning and give her a good washing  And to answer a couple of questions from the last page, *Yes Rasta it willbe ready for Sonics*  and Gabe those mirrors came w/ the car just like the bondo in the holes :biggrin:
> >
> > *good looking frank....be safe out there and take some pics* :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*
STARWIRES*
:worship:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 2 2010, 10:29 AM~17944935
> *
> 
> STARWIRES
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

ive got front disk brakes for 67 if anyone is interested ?http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/6chrome pieces.jpg


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Jul 2 2010, 11:10 AM~17945289
> *ive got front disk brakes for 67 if anyone is interested ? http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/6chrome%20pieces.jpg*


Good looking out Blue. Hope all is well


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 2 2010, 08:22 AM~17944042
> *my goal is to hv a rolling chassis my the end of the year & if things keep going like they hv been it should be no problem but DAMMMM this project is taking sum chippers.. :wow: thanks 4 da support EZ :thumbsup: OH and a BIG THANKS to my primo JIMMY for helping me out. :biggrin:
> *


looks good D-bo cant wait 2 hear engine Roorrr if it anythg lke the 7 it going snd good :0 allways at wrk homie c u guys on satday


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jul 2 2010, 11:50 AM~17945654
> *looks good D-bo cant wait 2 hear engine Roorrr if it anythg lke the 7 it going snd good :0 allways at wrk homie c u guys on satday
> *


hate to say but 67 engine isnt gonna hv anything on da ls6 engine :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

deal didnt go through. im still looking for a 67


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 2 2010, 12:50 PM~17946234
> *hate to say but 67 engine isnt gonna hv anything on da ls6 engine :biggrin:
> *


u better put in 3 pnt hardness n parachute 2 stop it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*67 RIDERS HAVE A NICE WEEKEND - POST UP PICS OF THE RIDE ON THE 4TH *:thumbsup: *ONE LOVE*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 2 2010, 01:33 PM~17946709
> *67 RIDERS HAVE A NICE WEEKEND - POST UP PICS OF THE RIDE ON THE 4TH :thumbsup: ONE LOVE
> *


I GOT A 1967 IMPALA FASTBACK FOR SALE IM ASKING 13,000 FIRM PLEASE NO LOW BALLERS IT HAS THE O.G 327 MOTOR WITH THE CAMEL HUMPS AND NEW INTERIOR SEATS LAYS FRAME IN THE BACK AND CROSSMEMBER WITH A SCRAPE PLATE TO PROTECT THE OIL PAN AND IT HAS 6 BATTS AND TWO PUMPS ALL CHROME DONE CALIFORNIA CAR BLACK PLATES IF ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 1-951-452-0481


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

here is the engine pics







and the camel hump


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

quick dumb questions, whats the big deal with the camel hump...???


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 2 2010, 05:28 PM~17948493
> *quick dumb questions, whats the big deal with the camel hump...???
> *


THOSE INDICATED THAT THE CAR CAME W/ THE DESIREABLE 2.02 HEADS BUT EZ OR GABE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 3 2010, 12:33 PM~17953297
> *THOSE INDICATED THAT THE CAR CAME W/ THE DESIREABLE  2.02 HEADS BUT EZ OR GABE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG
> *


 :thumbsup: performance for back in da day


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 3 2010, 03:27 PM~17953782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS REAL NICE RICH.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2010, 02:29 AM~17956860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save! :wow:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

So kool !!!!!! love it !!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Don't remember this happening over the years.  Does this piece need to be replace or can a body man fix this?









got all happy when this skirt didn't rub :cheesy: but came back to reality when the other side had no room at all


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 2 2010, 11:31 AM~17945484
> *Good looking out Blue. Hope all is well
> *


what up my boy im still good getting ready to put the seven back on the road what up with your car?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 4 2010, 08:15 AM~17957724
> *got all happy when this skirt didn't rub  :cheesy: but came back to reality when the other side had no room at all
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 THATS WHY I'M GOING TO GO AHEAD AND GET MY REAR END CUT!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2010, 01:29 AM~17956860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cool runnings, 209impala, STOCKTON CUSTOMS
:wave:* wassup fellas.....hope you guys are having a nice weekend - getting some smoke in my eyes today *:roflmao: *got the pig on the rotisserie already - ISLANDERS STYLE*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 1 2010, 07:56 PM~17940564
> *long time i dont come in here but been working on da 56 :biggrin:
> heres sum pics
> 
> ...


Whats up gabe lmk if u need a visor ?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 2 2010, 05:28 PM~17948493
> *quick dumb questions, whats the big deal with the camel hump...???
> *


not alot of impalas came with the camel humps on the engine block its like its rare but its nothing big just posting the engine


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2010, 01:29 AM~17956860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17948096
> *I GOT A 1967 IMPALA FASTBACK FOR SALE IM ASKING 13,000 FIRM PLEASE NO LOW BALLERS IT HAS THE O.G 327 MOTOR WITH THE CAMEL HUMPS AND NEW INTERIOR SEATS LAYS FRAME IN THE BACK AND CROSSMEMBER WITH A SCRAPE PLATE TO PROTECT THE OIL PAN AND IT HAS 6 BATTS AND TWO PUMPS ALL CHROME DONE CALIFORNIA CAR BLACK PLATES IF ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 1-951-452-0481
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 67!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 3 2010, 02:27 PM~17953782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jul 1 2010, 09:17 PM~17941324
> *My fav 67
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Jun 25 2010, 10:38 PM~17890599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of the wheels, but the car itself looks sweet!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by padishar_@Jun 23 2010, 08:24 AM~17864815
> *Hopefully, someone here will have a trick to help me out. The driver side door on my 67 is STUCK and won't open. The lock has full movement, and I can hear the door rods actuating with both the inside & outside handles, but the latch WILL NOT release. I've been in the door MANY times and have the panel off now, but can't figure out how to get the latch to release. At this point I'm considering welding the doors shut and just Duke-boy sliding in & out of the thing.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas, as it sucks to be crawling in through the passenger door...
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 4 2010, 12:01 PM~17958603
> *:0  :0 THATS WHY I'M GOING TO GO AHEAD AND GET MY REAR END CUT!!!
> *


How much does that cost?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

ya the wheels on my car are old ones from the 90's back when i had my m carlo on the road so just run'n them for now ..


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

using my old rims that i had kick'n around from the 90's


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Heres some pics of my ride at our 4th of July party. :biggrin: *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 4 2010, 11:13 AM~17958693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 67 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Jul 4 2010, 01:38 PM~17959509
> *Nice 67!!!
> *


thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jul 5 2010, 07:43 PM~17967883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 5 2010, 01:40 AM~17962342
> *Heres some pics of my ride at our 4th of July party. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride!!!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

looking good !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside64+Jul 6 2010, 06:18 AM~17971341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening 67 fiders. I purchased a tilt telscopic column out of a 67-68 Cadillac with the intention 
Of putting it in my ride. Unfortunately, I don't really have the mechanical expertise to do this on my own and
My money is short. If anyone out there is interested, feel free to contact me directly. Check out my ebay for pics
And more info. If someone on here wants it and we work something out I can close the auction early. 
Please check your application. I don't want anyone to purchase this and then feel like I burned them. 

Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160452719156


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Jul 5 2010, 03:01 PM~17965241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ALL DAY...........


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 5 2010, 12:41 AM~17962347
> *
> 
> 
> *


dam, frank looks good


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2010, 01:29 AM~17956860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jul 6 2010, 02:26 PM~17975210
> *What's happening 67 fiders.  I purchased a tilt telscopic column out of a 67-68 Cadillac with the intention
> Of putting it in my ride. Unfortunately, I don't really have the mechanical expertise to do this on my own and
> My money is short. If anyone out there is interested, feel free to contact me directly. Check out my ebay for pics
> ...



PS: please don't let the Ebay price scare you off. The LIL price is much lower 
Thanks for looking


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:wow: nassssssssstyyy


> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2010, 01:29 AM~17956860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 6 2010, 06:43 PM~17975833
> *:thumbsup: ALL DAY...........
> *


thanks ,im about to bring her back out of hibernation,,,,,,,,, NORTH CAROLINA BABY


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 4 2010, 09:15 AM~17957724
> *Don't remember this happening over the years.   Does this piece need to be replace or can a body man fix this?
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

LOOKING 4 A DRIVER SIDE DOOR LATCH 4 A 67 IF ANYONE HAS 1 4 SALE PLEASE LMK ASAP THANKS


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

4 Members: turri 67, *209impala*, *debo67ss*, LOCOTORO

Sup fellas. :wave: 

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 7 2010, 02:42 PM~17984589
> *:dunno:
> *


*eh bro...if you go on EBAY - you might find one for sale on there. it's the end piece*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jul 6 2010, 03:26 PM~17975210
> *What's happening 67 fiders.  I purchased a tilt telscopic column out of a 67-68 Cadillac with the intention
> Of putting it in my ride. Unfortunately, I don't really have the mechanical expertise to do this on my own and
> My money is short. If anyone out there is interested, feel free to contact me directly. Check out my ebay for pics
> ...


*wassup los....right on for the heads up yesterday!!! - hopefully it works out for me*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jun 29 2010, 10:11 AM~17916394
> *Hi Guys...hope all is well with every one!.... :wave:
> *


Hey Jeff your into boats what you give me for this :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550364


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn I sold my 67 ss vert back in 03' this thread is making me sick!! BEST CAR IVE EVER OWNED!!!! keep up the good work fellas...

67 VERT FAN JOHNER..


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 7 2010, 03:16 PM~17985448
> *wassup los....right on for the heads up yesterday!!! - hopefully it works out for me
> *


Its all good brother. LMK


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Jul 5 2010, 04:01 PM~17965241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone have any more pics of the REDBULL 67 vert from japan???
**EDIT***FOUND SOME...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

tight :thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has a complete 6 way power seat track forsale 200.00 pick up 40 to ship anywhere . Check my post install and go complete all the way down to the ground wire 1 left the price is firm pm me if interested I'm sorry Bench seat :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Jul 9 2010, 05:29 AM~18000535
> *Anyone have any more pics of the REDBULL 67 vert from japan???
> **EDIT***FOUND SOME...
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Jul 9 2010, 05:29 AM~18000535
> *Anyone have any more pics of the REDBULL 67 vert from japan???
> **EDIT***FOUND SOME...
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 5 2010, 04:40 AM~17962342
> *Heres some pics of my ride at our 4th of July party. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_
any questions pm anyone of us for more information


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Jul 9 2010, 04:29 AM~18000535
> *Anyone have any more pics of the REDBULL 67 vert from japan???
> **EDIT***FOUND SOME...
> 
> ...



Got any interior pics?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jul 9 2010, 06:13 PM~18006144
> *Got any interior pics?
> *


*waddup los.....just got back from the hospital - had to get moms her meds. imma touch bases this weekend*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*WASSUPPER 67 RIDERS.....HOPE EVERYONE HAS A NICE WEEKEND* :biggrin: *ONE LOVE*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 8 2010, 06:13 AM~17990698
> *Hey Jeff your into boats what you give me for this :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550364
> *


Hey Frank...We really have no market for these older jet boats anymore.....sold the shit out of em back in the day!....looks clean though........JB


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 10 2010, 09:39 AM~18010090
> *Hey Frank...We really have no market for these older jet boats anymore.....sold the shit out of em back in the day!....looks clean though........JB
> *


I forgot, all those peeps ride them big ass cigar boats on Havasu :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Jul 9 2010, 05:29 AM~18000535
> *Anyone have any more pics of the REDBULL 67 vert from japan???
> **EDIT***FOUND SOME...
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Sitting in the grass at the Swap meet Yesterday.  *


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 12 2010, 07:44 PM~18030637
> *Sitting in the grass at the Swap meet Yesterday.
> *


looking good homie


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jul 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18030782
> *looking good homie
> *


  Thanks bro


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just picked up a 67. i dont know what parts it needs right now but i will be letting you guys know. after seeing all these badazz 67s i knew i had to get me one. looks like i have some work ahead of me but thats what its all about. taking pride in your work and some blood sweat and tears.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 13 2010, 12:14 PM~18035809
> *just picked up a 67. i dont know what parts it needs right now but i will be letting you guys know. after seeing all these badazz 67s i knew i had to get me one. looks like i have some work ahead of me but thats what its all about. taking pride in your work and some blood sweat and tears.
> 
> 
> ...


*good luck with your ride bro *:biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

FOR SALE IN LA FOR 1,800.00 FIRM HIT ME UP 714-371-5654


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 13 2010, 12:14 PM~18035809
> *just picked up a 67. i dont know what parts it needs right now but i will be letting you guys know. after seeing all these badazz 67s i knew i had to get me one. looks like i have some work ahead of me but thats what its all about. taking pride in your work and some blood sweat and tears.
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck. How's the interior looking? Your floors? Quarters and wheel wells? Trunk? As long as you don't pick up that back seat and see concrete you'll be good!

--Turri.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what model edelbrock carb should i go with. #1406? or the one without the choke?
thank you.


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Mines just came out of shop all new floor & trunk pans. Gonna start cleaning and painting can't wait.


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 13 2010, 08:29 PM~18039913
> *what model edelbrock carb should i go with. #1406?  or the one without the choke?
> thank you.
> *


What motor you got 283 or 327? Either way I'd go with the 600cfm W/Manual choke.
There a guy in Gatesville on Craigslist Has one for $70 that about an hour away from you, Here the link if you want to check it out.
http://killeen.craigslist.org/pts/1837553852.html


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jul 13 2010, 09:12 PM~18040409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the stock interior? I was thinking of that going that color,Got any pics?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 13 2010, 01:14 PM~18035809
> *just picked up a 67. i dont know what parts it needs right now but i will be letting you guys know. after seeing all these badazz 67s i knew i had to get me one. looks like i have some work ahead of me but thats what its all about. taking pride in your work and some blood sweat and tears.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one from El Paso? Looks pretty good, Passenger quarter looks a little rough and back bumper looks bent, wonder if it was hit from behind? If you looking for anything hit me up, I've been researching allot of things for mine, and know where a couple of parts cars are close to your area, just trying to get the money together to finish up mines.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jul 13 2010, 08:25 PM~18040550
> *Is that the one from El Paso? Looks pretty good, Passenger quarter looks a little rough and back bumper looks bent, wonder if it was hit from behind? If you looking for anything hit me up, I've been researching allot of things for mine, and know where a couple of parts cars are close to your area, just trying to get the money together to finish up mines.
> *


thanks man, yours is looking real good.. yea its the one from elpaso. would you have a extra black 14" spare wheel?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jul 13 2010, 09:29 PM~18040593
> *thanks man, yours is looking real good.. yea its the one from elpaso. would you have a extra black 14" spare wheel?
> *


I think I have one, I'll check it out tomorrow. I got some 14' knock offs with brand new tires I don't want rather have some stocks :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jul 13 2010, 05:11 PM~18038566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Here it is w/ rims :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18040812
> *This is a nice ride :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Here it is w/ rims :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*eh frank..is this the dude from loylistics????? - this is a nice ride *:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 13 2010, 08:53 PM~18040895
> *eh frank..is this the dude from loylistics????? - this is a nice ride :biggrin:
> *


He's from "Family First"


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 13 2010, 08:55 PM~18040918
> *He's from "Family First"
> *


*oh damn.....that's right* :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Spook you in Winton???


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

A lil something we have been working on over on the East Coast!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

1967 chevys will be respected








[/quote]


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 22 2006, 11:58 PM~6022867
> *BIGGER BLUE, very nice '67.  Here's my pic from Royal Fantasies show a few months back.
> 
> 
> ...


and im still rollin


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MONDO FROM EASTSIDE RIDERS OUT OF SAN JO


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jul 14 2010, 06:31 AM~18041400
> *A lil something we have been working on over on the East Coast!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ooooh weee!!!
This that shit, the moon roof is just iceing on the cake

any more photos? or a build up?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> A lil something we have been working on over on the East Coast!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> > A lil something we have been working on over on the East Coast!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks the moonroof was done by Brett from Rochester, NY


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jul 13 2010, 09:31 PM~18041400
> *A lil something we have been working on over on the East Coast!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 67 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jul 14 2010, 11:33 AM~18045176
> *Thanks the moonroof was done by Brett from Rochester, NY
> *



Looking good homie!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 13 2010, 10:25 PM~18042551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up 67 nation


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jul 13 2010, 09:31 PM~18041400
> *A lil something we have been working on over on the East Coast!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that ? :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*PAGE 409 FOR THOSE WHO OWN 67'S WITH "409" MOTORS.....1967'S TO THE TOP*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

can someone give me the numbers for the original rochester 4 brrl carb for a 327


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones still have 2 powerseat tracks left for 150 each pics posted pm me if interested complete and tested down to the ground wire plug and go


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning 67 Riders,
I've got a chance to pick up a tilt telescopic out of a 66 Caprice for my 67, but need $ quick, so here's what's up. . .

I have 2 pairs of corner lights for sale. I've took both sets apart and sanded down the light assembly and painted them flat black and then put them back together. Both sets look really good. 

-One set has the OEM bezels and OEM white lenses, no mounting brackets.
I shined up the bezels and the lenses are in pretty goos shape as well.
Good for a daily driver (the brackets are available as repops @oldmusclecars.com, part # 39106012)

-The second set has NEW repop bezels and NEW repop white lenses, this one has the OG mounting brackets included. (This one looks brand new all the way around)

Call me for more info and your best offer, I'll work a deal with you but please come with a FAIR price for both of us if you're interested.

Here's the link to the craigslist, it has pics of the set with the repop pieces: (ventura) :http://ventura.craigslist.org/pts/1839478182.html

Thanks for looking :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Call me if interested. . . I take paypal and CASH :biggrin: 

Carlos (310) 948-8247


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

The homie has an extra 67 Impala parts car with lots of parts for sale. 
He mentioned all the interior aluminum trimthat goes around the windows and the outside trim for the front and rear windshileds. He also has the complete frame and some interior parts. He's located in Orange County, CA.

Call him directly with your questions:  

Fernando 714 981-8196


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jul 13 2010, 11:31 PM~18041400
> *A lil something we have been working on over on the East Coast!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2010, 01:29 AM~17956860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

WASSUP MY 67 RIDERS......:wave:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice car ! looking good !


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 17 2010, 09:01 PM~18071571
> *WASSUP MY 67 RIDERS......:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2010, 01:29 AM~17956860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

>


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 17 2010, 09:01 PM~18071571
> *WASSUP MY 67 RIDERS......:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Car cumming out clean homie :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 17 2010, 08:01 PM~18071571
> *WASSUP MY 67 RIDERS......:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


this is sweet :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Maybe some of you 67 riders can give me some insight. I had a dude call me today trying to sell me a 67 2dr hrdtp running driving 327 car ac/ factory am-fm etc its a complete car that need floor work and lower q panel work he told me 1500 is that a good deal? Im more on the older impalas so i dont know it also had some og looking wire hubcaps in the back seat did these cars come with them?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 19 2010, 10:46 AM~18082281
> *Maybe some of you 67 riders can give me some insight. I had a dude call me today trying to sell me a 67 2dr hrdtp running driving 327 car ac/ factory am-fm etc its a complete car that need floor work and lower q panel work he told me 1500 is that a good deal? Im more on the older impalas so i dont know it also had some og looking wire hubcaps in the back seat did these cars come with them?
> *


Is the ride running? Are the seats there? SS, Coupe? How are the fenders? Is all the AC there? $1500 in my opinion is a good deal I think. Check out classifieds, there's a '67 coupe in there for $2800 I think, complete with seats and all, just needs the common cancer spots fixed. (Rear quarters) That will give you an idea as to where you're at compared to the ride you're being offered. "67's did have the optional AM/FM Radio, spoked hubbies etc. Get some pics, I'm sure everyone will have more feedback w/ pics posted. 

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jul 19 2010, 10:57 AM~18082370
> *Is the ride running?  Are the seats there?  SS, Coupe?  How are the fenders?  Is all the AC there?  $1500 in my opinion is a good deal I think.  Check out classifieds, there's a '67 coupe in there for $2800 I think, complete with seats and all, just needs the common cancer spots fixed. (Rear quarters)  That will give you an idea as to where you're at compared to the ride you're being offered.  "67's did have the optional AM/FM Radio, spoked hubbies etc.  Get some pics, I'm sure everyone will have more feedback w/ pics posted.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


*i think you should pick it up.....not alot of 67's on the streets nowadays. just my opinion.....post up some pics of it and let's check it out. there's alot of fellas in here that can help you out - good luck brotha*

*wassupp turri.....howz it bradah?????? - one love*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 17 2010, 09:01 PM~18071571
> *WASSUP MY 67 RIDERS......:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


*looking good bro.....hope to see it in person soon* :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I LUV the 67's! i'm looking to trade my 96 SS Impala for a clean 67.. just incase anyones intrested.. PM me or hit me up..

car in BAY AREA..


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:wave: *waddup fellas.....have a nice day*


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 19 2010, 11:01 AM~18082397
> *i think you should pick it up.....not alot of 67's on the streets nowadays. just my opinion.....post up some pics of it and let's check it out. there's alot of fellas in here that can help you out - good luck brotha
> 
> wassupp turri.....howz it bradah?????? - one love
> *


What's up Rasta! Everything is all good...

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jul 19 2010, 11:57 AM~18082816
> *What's up Rasta!  Everything is all good...
> 
> --Turri.
> *


*
one love brotha* :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jul 19 2010, 10:57 AM~18082370
> *Is the ride running?  Are the seats there?  SS, Coupe?  How are the fenders?  Is all the AC there?  $1500 in my opinion is a good deal I think.  Check out classifieds, there's a '67 coupe in there for $2800 I think, complete with seats and all, just needs the common cancer spots fixed. (Rear quarters)  That will give you an idea as to where you're at compared to the ride you're being offered.  "67's did have the optional AM/FM Radio, spoked hubbies etc.  Get some pics, I'm sure everyone will have more feedback w/ pics posted.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Its just a reg 2dr hrdtp the fenders look great yea the og seats are there so is all the ac stuff the gas tank is missing but ol boy said it cranks right up ill get pics tomm he told me to bring a gas can and he would fire it up for me. I want to say it had tilt wheel also


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 19 2010, 01:40 PM~18083802
> *Its just a reg 2dr hrdtp the fenders look great yea the og seats are there so is all the ac stuff the gas tank is missing but ol boy said it cranks right up ill get pics tomm he told me to bring a gas can and he would fire it up for me. I want to say it had tilt wheel also
> *



Tilt steering is no good in those rides! :biggrin: Let me take it off your hands to dispose if it properly... :biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jul 19 2010, 02:05 PM~18084032
> *Tilt steering is no good in those rides!  :biggrin:  Let me take it off your hands to dispose if it properly... :biggrin:
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: looks good jst wanted 2 tell u guys i will FIGHT!!!!! 4 u guys. LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jul 19 2010, 07:19 PM~18086810
> *:thumbsup: looks good jst wanted 2 tell u guys i will FIGHT!!!!! 4 u guys. LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: dos y dos


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 19 2010, 06:36 PM~18086223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mucinex is missing


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jul 19 2010, 08:01 PM~18087424
> *mucinex is missing
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jul 19 2010, 09:01 PM~18087424
> *mucinex is missing
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: IT'S" SOUR APPLE" LIKE THE TASTE OF UR MOUTH WHEN I BUST THAT ASS ..... THEN FOR SURE UR GOING TO NEED SUM PEPTO BISMO............  :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Jul 19 2010, 08:25 PM~18087708
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: IT'S" SOUR APPLE" LIKE THE TASTE OF UR MOUTH WHEN I BUST THAT ASS ..... THEN FOR SURE UR GOING TO NEED SUM PEPTO BISMO............         :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: calm dwn now :ninja:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 19 2010, 06:36 PM~18086223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*67 PIMPING* :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anybody have pictures of the factory green,it's a clean color,pretty slept on


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 20 2010, 02:09 AM~18090152
> *Does anybody have pictures of the factory green,it's a clean color,pretty slept on
> *


There's a picture of that OG color somewhere back on this thread. It's a ride in a carport if I'm not mistaken...

--Turri.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Jul 19 2010, 08:25 PM~18087708
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: IT'S" SOUR APPLE" LIKE THE TASTE OF UR MOUTH WHEN I BUST THAT ASS ..... THEN FOR SURE UR GOING TO NEED SUM PEPTO BISMO............         :0
> *


 :drama:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Here goes that 67 i was talking about


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone know if I'll be able to drop a 44in moonroof in a 67 fastback? I'm pickin up a 86 Lincoln Towncar this weekend and choppin the top off as soon as I get it. Does anyone know if they come with a 42in or 44in moonroof?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jul 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18099357
> *Anyone know if I'll be able to drop a 44in moonroof in a 67 fastback? I'm pickin up a 86 Lincoln Towncar this weekend and choppin the top off as soon as I get it. Does anyone know if they come with a 42in or 44in moonroof?
> *


thats gonna be risky but good luck!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jul 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18099357
> *Anyone know if I'll be able to drop a 44in moonroof in a 67 fastback? I'm pickin up a 86 Lincoln Towncar this weekend and choppin the top off as soon as I get it. Does anyone know if they come with a 42in or 44in moonroof?
> *


*42 or 44...it'll fit* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

67's are bad ass i had a rag plum with black interior


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 20 2010, 05:57 PM~18096758
> *Here goes that 67 i was talking about
> 
> 
> ...



How much you getting it for homie?


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has 2 sets of power window regs with motors and all four switches for both 250. Each set 1 ht and 1 convertible set 424 205 7693 or i [email protected] pm me direct


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Jul 20 2010, 11:45 PM~18099664
> *67's are bad ass i had a rag plum with black interior
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *CLEAN* :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 21 2010, 07:58 AM~18101450
> *:wow: CLEAN :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well, as if my progress isnt slow enough, i go to the desert for 6 months, so i wont do shit to it till i get back...


...on the upside, ill have plenty of $$$ to get her back on the road finally...!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 21 2010, 10:14 AM~18101986
> *well, as if my progress isnt slow enough, i go to the desert for 6 months, so i wont do shit to it till i get back...
> ...on the upside, ill have plenty of $$$ to get her back on the road finally...!!!
> *


*be safe out there bro and THANK YOU for defending our country *:thumbsup: *"AIM HIGH"*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

My car came out in the local newspaper todayfor doing a show at CYA :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 21 2010, 08:28 PM~18106961
> *My car came out in the local newspaper todayfor doing a show at CYA :biggrin:
> *


pics :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 21 2010, 08:43 PM~18107148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 21 2010, 08:28 PM~18106961
> *My car came out in the local newspaper todayfor doing a show at CYA :biggrin: *


Frank, you know the rules....pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

dam devo can't fuck with you


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 21 2010, 08:51 PM~18107269
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wazzup ez :h5:


----------



## siresigon (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jul 21 2010, 08:55 PM~18107311
> *dam devo can't fuck with you
> *


 :loco:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

thanx EZ


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 21 2010, 09:07 PM~18107460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime my friend


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 21 2010, 10:12 PM~18108344
> *Anytime my friend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Jul 21 2010, 08:31 PM~18107000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know, I know. I dont have a scanner and I cant find the pic on the newspaper website or else I would 've posted it


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 22 2010, 07:43 AM~18110536
> * I know, I know. I dont have a scanner and I cant find the pic on the newspaper website or else I would 've posted it
> *


FAIL :uh:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 22 2010, 07:43 AM~18110536
> * I know, I know. I dont have a scanner and I cant find the pic on the newspaper website or else I would 've posted it *


 You don't need a scanner....take a phone pic :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 21 2010, 08:53 PM~18107288
> *Frank, you know the rules....pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


Ok heres the best I can do right now


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 22 2010, 09:49 PM~18118286
> *Ok heres the best I can do right now
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 22 2010, 09:49 PM~18118286
> *Ok heres the best I can do right now
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

whats up fellas.....anyone got pics of reinforced or molded lower control arm (banana arm)?........thx...JB


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 23 2010, 12:06 PM~18123060
> *whats up fellas.....anyone got pics of reinforced or molded lower control arm (banana arm)?........thx...JB
> *



















here u go


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 23 2010, 12:06 PM~18123060
> *whats up fellas.....anyone got pics of reinforced or molded lower control arm (banana arm)?........thx...JB
> *


GIVE ME A CALL JEFF


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 23 2010, 12:28 PM~18123231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Is this the ride from Impalas AZ?
Real nice... OG Butternut right? 

--Turri.


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jul 21 2010, 01:58 AM~18099357
> *Anyone know if I'll be able to drop a 44in moonroof in a 67 fastback? I'm pickin up a 86 Lincoln Towncar this weekend and choppin the top off as soon as I get it. Does anyone know if they come with a 42in or 44in moonroof?
> *


yes a 44 will fit perfect. i have a 44 in my 67


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 23 2010, 12:20 PM~18123178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks debo!!....no sway bar?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 23 2010, 03:08 PM~18124570
> *thanks debo!!....no sway bar?
> *


na :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 23 2010, 03:22 PM~18124698
> *na  :biggrin:
> *


badass ..... did u do those? i like the way the lip is cut off the bottom edge.....clean!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jul 23 2010, 02:06 PM~18124054
> *:thumbsup:  Is this the ride from Impalas AZ?
> Real nice...  OG Butternut right?
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOTORO_@Jul 23 2010, 01:50 PM~18124401
> *yes a 44 will fit perfect. i have a 44 in my 67
> *



Post some pics of that 44 homie. :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 23 2010, 12:20 PM~18123178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the uppers :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 23 2010, 12:20 PM~18123178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 23 2010, 12:28 PM~18123231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is whats next for your car debo (turn table) at least one time


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 23 2010, 04:08 PM~18125111
> *badass ..... did u do those? i like the way the lip is cut off the bottom edge.....clean!
> *


my primo did em 4 me i just been fucking off & havent put them on my car


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jul 23 2010, 04:56 PM~18125467
> *any pics of the uppers :biggrin:
> *


they havent been molded YET!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jul 23 2010, 09:07 PM~18127091
> *this is whats next for your car debo (turn table) at least one time
> *


THAT WOULD B NICE :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 23 2010, 09:40 PM~18127310
> *my primo did em 4 me  i just been fucking off & havent put them on my car
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: QUIT FUCKING OFF.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 22 2010, 09:49 PM~18118286
> *Ok heres the best I can do right now
> 
> 
> ...


This should be better, I found it on the website now :biggrin: 
http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/art...NTERACT/7210305


July 21, 2010 12:01 AM
A small car show recently was held at the Department of Juvenile Justice facilities in Stockton. Two local car clubs, Brown Persuasion and Impalas, featured some of their cars. A Stockton police low rider cruiser also was part of the event.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 23 2010, 11:45 PM~18128081
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: QUIT FUCKING OFF.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: il try..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 24 2010, 01:00 AM~18128347
> *This should be better, I found it on the website now :biggrin:
> http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/art...NTERACT/7210305
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

anyone pull out front inner fenders without removing front fenders?....is there room to get em' out?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 24 2010, 04:08 PM~18131845
> *anyone pull out front inner fenders without removing front fenders?....is there room to get em' out?
> *


 :no: *i don't think so uso - i had to pull of my fender to get to my inner fender - i don't think you can unless someone knows how*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 25 2010, 12:37 AM~18134488
> *:no: i don't think so uso - i had to pull of my fender to get to my inner fender - i don't think you can unless someone knows how
> *


thats what i'm thinkin.


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

I want to convert my Manual Brakes to Power, is that all I need to do is buy the booster and mount it? Would a need a proportional valve?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Found these pics on another thread... OLD SKOOL right there...

--Turri.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 23 2010, 11:45 PM~18128081
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: QUIT FUCKING OFF.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya :0


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jul 26 2010, 06:52 PM~18147231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*you fellas have some badass rides *:biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Jul 26 2010, 07:43 PM~18148429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics please :drama:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:wave: 
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cool runnings, turri 67
*waddup turri......one love brotha*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*WASSUP 67 RIDERS* :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jul 25 2010, 12:45 PM~18137007
> *I want to convert my Manual Brakes to Power, is that all I need to do is buy the booster and mount it? Would a need a proportional valve?
> *


I had to when i did mine


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

HERE R SOME WHEN I WAS PUTTING HER 2GETHER "MAN WAS THIS A BITCH"












































:drama: :drama:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 27 2010, 01:50 AM~18150905
> *you fellas have some badass rides :biggrin:
> *


thanks big rasta


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 27 2010, 01:50 AM~18150905
> *you fellas have some badass rides :biggrin:
> *


THANKS COOLRUNNINGS :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jul 25 2010, 01:42 AM~18134501
> *thats what i'm thinkin.
> *


U CAN ..... ITS A BITCH JUSS B CAREFULL, JACK IT UP UNDO ALL THE BOLTS, IF U WANT TAKE THE TIRE OFF... I GOT MINE POWDER COATED AFTER I PAINTED MY 7


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jul 27 2010, 04:30 PM~18156421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: *i didn't know you can do that - right on for the tip *:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 28 2010, 09:11 AM~18162782
> *just giving props where it's due :biggrin:
> :dunno: i didn't know you can do that - right on for the tip :biggrin:
> *


we r 67' gurus :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Jul 27 2010, 06:45 PM~18156572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Jul 28 2010, 11:45 AM~18156572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats dope
love the colour :thumbsup:


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

baduso= thanks i got if off a mercedez benz in san jose ca. here r more picz wen she was getting done took her down 2 the bare metal and re worked her!


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

and here i em back 4rm the paint both


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

good stuff i love seeing the stages of rebuild especially when done right
TTT 67 FIENDS :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

BEFORE AND AFTER..... :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

heres my share of then 2 now :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 28 2010, 09:45 PM~18169089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS ............


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 28 2010, 11:41 AM~18163872
> *we r 67' gurus :biggrin:
> *


*fasho debo - wassup brotha* :wave: *i'm still headed down to paramount on the 7th. hope we can touch bases bradah*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 29 2010, 01:28 AM~18171741
> *fasho debo - wassup brotha :wave: i'm still headed down to paramount on the 7th. hope we can touch bases bradah
> *


 :banghead: im going AZ that wknd but maybe u can leave it with EZ & il get it done 4 u & u.p.s it back.let me know & sorry


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 28 2010, 08:45 PM~18169089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm likeing tht color on top I merber whn it was tht color. How long ago was tht n how old was Tru SA 67 lke 6 :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jul 29 2010, 11:51 AM~18174556
> *I'm likeing tht color on top I merber whn it was tht color. How long ago was tht n how old was Tru SA 67 lke 6  :biggrin:
> *


it was 1998 dam time flys when ur having fun :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

i regret selling this car :buttkick:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

homie fernando from impalas


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 26 2010, 06:52 PM~18147231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS 67 RITE HERE THANKS FOR THE RIDE THE OTHER DAY WHEN I WAS WALKING FROM WORK LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2010, 12:23 PM~18175307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with those funky antennaes coming out of the driver's side window?
:wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jul 29 2010, 02:04 PM~18176400
> *What's up with those funky antennaes coming out of the driver's side window?
> :wow:
> *


old school rabbit ears


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2010, 01:23 PM~18175307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR WHT U CALL :0


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 29 2010, 12:59 PM~18175098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT GET 2 C THS 1 IN PERSON BUTT CLEAN :wow:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 13 2006, 02:42 PM~6165642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink: ....... THATS ALL I GOTTA SAY...


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2010, 01:23 PM~18175307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup he jst busted out with his 67 havent seen it in person yet but pertty soon


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 29 2010, 01:59 PM~18175098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 
ON THAT 1 MOFO WAS KLEEN


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jul 29 2010, 01:23 PM~18175307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were used for the Sony TVs.....that is just how we used to roll


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 29 2010, 07:48 AM~18172709
> *:banghead: im going AZ that wknd but maybe u can leave it with EZ & il get it done 4 u & u.p.s it back.let me know & sorry*


You know I've got your back. I'll get with Rasta later.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .3T3R:._@Jul 29 2010, 02:08 PM~18175799
> *BAD ASS 67 RITE HERE THANKS FOR THE RIDE THE OTHER DAY WHEN I WAS WALKING FROM WORK LOL  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE ANYTIME


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 28 2010, 11:41 AM~18163872
> *THATS RITE WE ARE 67 GURUS *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Jul 29 2010, 12:59 PM~18175098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: *imma be down on the 7th....are you gonna be around????*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 30 2010, 12:32 AM~18183128
> *that's a nice one debo....i love 67 caprices - so elegant!
> :biggrin:
> :cheesy: imma be down on the 7th....are you gonna be around????*


I should be...PM me the info.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jul 30 2010, 08:21 AM~18184420
> *I should be...PM me the info.
> *


 :thumbsup: if big rasta can take it to u il pick it up & get it taken care of.thanx ez


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Jul 30 2010, 08:21 AM~18184420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

hey was up riders I' am in need of side moldings have all the pices but the ones in the back they are 35" to 36" long do you know were i can find them? If so would very much apperciate the help thank you 67 rule.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

who is looking for skirt moldings? i have both for passanger and driver im asking $120.00 they are not remade molding they are the o.g. moldings hit me up if interested thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening 67 riders. . .

Got a complete set of OG wheel well moldings. Fairly good condition although slightly damaged, but can be repaired(they are over 40 years old). 

These will work for the 67 fastback, convertible, I beleive they also will fit Caprice, Biscayne, etc. . .

Hit me up and I can send pics directly to your phone.

Want to sell them this week, local pickup is best, but I can ship if you cover costs.
If no one on here wants them, I'll post them on ebay next Monday.

BEST OFFER gets them. :biggrin: 

Thanks


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

I GOT PASSANGER AND DRIVERSIDE SKIRT MOLDINGS THESE ARE THE OG MOLDINGS IM ASKING $120.00 FOR BOTH


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 2 2010, 03:12 PM~18208854
> *THEY HAVE LITTLE SCRATCHES HERE AND THER BUT IN GOOD SHAPE AND THEY ARE POLISHED*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Aug 1 2010, 08:16 PM~18202460
> * hey was up riders I' am in need of side moldings have all the pices but the ones in the back they are 35" to 36" long do you know were i can find them? If so would very much apperciate the help thank you 67 rule.
> *


Damn bro I just sold a set of those last week


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 3 2010, 01:58 PM~18217911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i'm digging the rally's on the 67* :biggrin: *are those 14's or 15's?*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 3 2010, 01:20 PM~18218141
> *i'm digging the rally's on the 67 :biggrin: are those 14's or 15's?
> *


My guess is they're probably 15's. 
The SuperSports with the disc brakes needed to run 15's and came 
with the rally's :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 3 2010, 03:46 PM~18218917
> *My guess is they're probably 15's.
> The SuperSports with the disc brakes needed to run 15's and came
> with the rally's :biggrin:
> *


*waddup los.....i'm headed down to paramount this weekend. are you near or far???? - come thu and kick it with us* :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 3 2010, 04:01 PM~18219046
> *waddup los.....i'm headed down to paramount this weekend. are you near or far???? - come thu and kick it with us :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Big Rhasta?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2010, 04:03 PM~18219068
> *Whats up Big Rhasta?
> *


*wassup mike.....long time brotha!!! - how you been??, howz da 67 coming along *:biggrin:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

custom made 67' knob switch cap. I had them made for my car and debo's if anyone else is interested in a set of four they are 80$ including shipping


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:wave: 
HIGHEND HYDRAULICS
T
T
T


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 3 2010, 05:46 PM~18219932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn I'm liking those right there


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 4 2010, 05:26 AM~18224604
> *:0 Damn I'm liking those right there *


What up Frank......You still want the radio dash bracket or should I send it to the scrap yard? LMK


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 4 2010, 07:42 AM~18225117
> *What up Frank......You still want the radio dash bracket or should I send it to the scrap yard? LMK
> *


*wassup ez.....hope to see you this weekend!!!! - one love*


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 4 2010, 09:52 AM~18226168
> *wassup ez.....hope to see you this weekend!!!! - one love *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 4 2010, 07:42 AM~18225117
> *What up Frank......You still want the radio dash bracket or should I send it to the scrap yard? LMK
> *


 :nono: I still need it I was going to get at you this weekend about that  I'll give you a call later.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2010, 12:23 PM~18175307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 3 2010, 05:46 PM~18219932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that was nice of u thanks homies.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 2 2010, 07:15 PM~18211194
> *Damn bro I just sold a set of those last week
> *


  thanks bro, If there is anyone who has the back pices to the side molding hit me up please thank you thudy.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 3 2010, 05:46 PM~18219932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love stuff like this......brilliant


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2010, 01:23 PM~18175307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass........


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 3 2010, 03:01 PM~18219046
> *waddup los.....i'm headed down to paramount this weekend. are you near or far???? - come thu and kick it with us :biggrin:
> *


What's happening brother? I have to go out to Rialto on Sat
To pick up an engine. Give me a call with the info and we 
Can see what's up brother.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 5 2010, 10:14 AM~18235815
> *What's happening brother? I have to go out to Rialto on Sat
> To pick up an engine. Give me a call with the info and we
> Can see what's up brother.
> *


*PM SENT*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jul 28 2010, 08:45 PM~18169089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey homies, parting out 67 impala :wow: :wow:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

PM me and let me know what parts you need 

5Nini's File 001.jpg
6Nini's File 003.jpg
4Nini's File 008.jpg
6Nini's File 009.jpg
7Nini's File 011.jpg


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Aug 7 2010, 03:16 PM~18253104
> *PM me and let me know what parts you need
> 
> 5Nini's File 001.jpg
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Aug 7 2010, 02:16 PM~18253104
> *PM me and let me know what parts you need
> 
> 5Nini's File 001.jpg
> ...


pics not working


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

SORRY ABOUT THAT, HERE ARE THE PICS....


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Aug 7 2010, 07:35 PM~18254561
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What's happening Danny? Good luck with your sale bro


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

is that a complete set of both sides of body molding ??  pm if so


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Aug 8 2010, 07:35 PM~18259981
> *is that a complete set of both sides of body molding ??  pm if so
> *


no not a compete set.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 8 2010, 07:24 AM~18256124
> *What's happening Danny? Good luck with your sale bro
> *


thank homie


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Aug 9 2010, 05:49 AM~18263153
> *thank homie
> *



Danny- please give me a call. I lost your number. Thnx

Carlos


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

PICS FROM THE BBQ IN RENO THIS WEEKEND


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 9 2010, 12:38 PM~18266102
> *PICS FROM THE BBQ IN RENO THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BROTHER


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 10 2010, 06:05 AM~18264718
> *Danny- please give me a call. I lost your number. Thnx
> 
> Carlos
> *


hey carlos
finally got the wiper motor u sent (no fault of yours it took this long)
thanks homie!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 9 2010, 01:38 PM~18266102
> *PICS FROM THE BBQ IN RENO THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...Looks like a cool BBQ. Get with me on the dash brackets


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

67 ARE THE HARDEST IMPALAS


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Aug 9 2010, 03:10 PM~18267528
> *hey carlos
> finally got the wiper motor u sent (no fault of yours it took this long)
> thanks homie!!
> *


No worries brother. Glad you got it homie.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anybody got an 8 track mounting bracket for sale?
LMK. Thanks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 9 2010, 05:42 PM~18268346
> *Nice...Looks like a cool BBQ. Get with me on the dash brackets
> *


I JUST DID :biggrin: HERES THE PICS OF THE RIDE W/ THE SKIRTS AND STARWIRES YOU ASKED ABOUT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 9 2010, 08:41 PM~18270968
> *I JUST DID :biggrin: HERES THE PICS OF THE RIDE W/ THE SKIRTS AND STARWIRES YOU ASKED ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


did u drive the imp to reno frank?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Aug 9 2010, 10:23 PM~18271357
> *did u drive the imp to reno frank?
> *


YOU KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin: ! THIS CAR AINT SEEN A TRAILER SINCE I BROUGHT IT FROM SAN DIEGO A YEAR AND 1/2 AGO  OH AND IT ROLLED UP THAT BIG ASS HILL ON 13'S


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 9 2010, 09:41 PM~18270968
> *I JUST DID :biggrin: HERES THE PICS OF THE RIDE W/ THE SKIRTS AND STARWIRES YOU ASKED ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*nice pics frank - how did the 67 drive up the hills????? - looks like you and your club had a good time in reno.

wassupper ez.....glad to have met you this past weekend - right on for the parts too *:biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 9 2010, 09:36 PM~18271490
> *YOU KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin: ! THIS CAR AINT SEEN A TRAILER SINCE I BROUGHT IT FROM SAN DIEGO A YEAR AND 1/2 AGO  OH AND IT ROLLED UP THAT BIG ASS HILL ON 13'S
> *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 10 2010, 09:50 AM~18274415
> *nice pics frank - how did the 67 drive up the hills????? - looks like you and your club had a good time in reno.
> wassupper ez.....glad to have met you this past weekend - right on for the parts too :biggrin:
> *


The honor was all mine...just feel bad that I could not spend more time hanging out but I have to value the little time I spend with my son when he is in town. Take care and glad to see that you made it home okay.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 10 2010, 11:09 AM~18275026
> *The honor was all mine...just feel bad that I could not spend more time hanging out but I have to value the little time I spend with my son when he is in town. Take care and glad to see that you made it home okay.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Aug 8 2010, 08:02 PM~18260208
> *no not a compete set.
> *


  do you have just the back two strips that go towards the back bumper if so hit me with a$ thank you.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 9 2010, 09:41 PM~18270968
> *I JUST DID :biggrin: HERES THE PICS OF THE RIDE W/ THE SKIRTS AND STARWIRES YOU ASKED ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


  nice :worship: have not seen a set starwire in a longx10 time


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Aug 10 2010, 05:37 PM~18278260
> *
> nice :worship: have not seen a set starwire in a longx10 time
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

what up homies im looking for a tilt Steering Column top shift eny halp would be kool pm if u got one thanks :biggrin:


----------



## panchos75caprice (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

here is a pic of my project that ive been working on its rough but getting there


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

this is when we first got it










after i primered it flat black i got tired of seeing it different colors LOL


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Aug 11 2010, 01:29 PM~18285531
> *here is a pic of my project that ive been working on its rough but getting there
> 
> 
> ...


*good luck on the build js.....i know it takes time and money, but when you finish it it's gonna be clean - one love big rasta*


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks bro, i cut out all the rust on monday it hits the body shop at the end of the month so we will see


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

where are you located at bro????? - do you have any other parts you need for the 67??


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

i live in fresno, i need two peices of trim and the driver door window and interior buttons but theats it i have the everything else


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

the trim i need the driverside fender and the other one is the passanger side behind the door.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by js67imp+Aug 11 2010, 01:46 PM~18285668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ok that's cool.....i have folks that live in clovis!!! - some fellas in here has those parts. keep searching brotha*


----------



## panchos75caprice (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Aug 11 2010, 01:29 PM~18285531
> *here is a pic of my project that ive been working on its rough but getting there
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie! i have had my 67 for 2 years its a lots of work and im still working on it!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 11 2010, 02:08 PM~18285864
> *looks good homie! i have had my 67 for 2 years its a lots of work and im still working on it!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 11 2010, 12:20 PM~18285050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN....IS THAT THE MARINA BLEU??? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 11 2010, 12:20 PM~18285050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## panchos75caprice (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 11 2010, 04:49 PM~18287145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY DREAM CAR - RED DROP TOP 67 IMPALA  :420:


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks guys alot of nice cars in here, that red vert is a dreamcar, next project


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 11 2010, 12:20 PM~18285050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NAICE JOB! :thumbsup: 

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 11 2010, 03:49 PM~18287145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro. That's a nice ragtop. Is that your ride?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 11 2010, 08:51 PM~18289140
> *Damn bro. That's a nice ragtop. Is that your ride?
> *


*wassup los......how are you brotha - sorry i missed you this past weekend. hopefully we can hook up next time* :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 11 2010, 12:20 PM~18285050
> *
> 
> 
> ...




  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Aug 11 2010, 12:10 AM~18282228
> *what up homies im looking for a tilt Steering Column top shift  eny halp would be kool pm if u got one thanks :biggrin:
> *


got one for sale 67 tilt columshift fully rebuilt 400.00 plus shipping thanks MARTINEZ RESTORATION


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RASTA GET AT ME BRO SO WE CAN GO OVER THEM DETAILS  :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 9 2010, 11:41 PM~18270968
> *I JUST DID :biggrin: HERES THE PICS OF THE RIDE W/ THE SKIRTS AND STARWIRES YOU ASKED ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


You still got them Star Wires ese???


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 11 2010, 07:52 PM~18289157
> *wassup los......how are you brotha - sorry i missed you this past weekend. hopefully we can hook up next time :biggrin:
> *


What's happening Rasta? No worried brother. LMK


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 12 2010, 07:35 AM~18291606
> *You still got them Star Wires ese???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## panchos75caprice (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 11 2010, 08:51 PM~18289140
> *Damn bro. That's a nice ragtop. Is that your ride?
> *



yea homie thats my ride. I have had it for 2 years.What parts do you have?


----------



## panchos75caprice (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 11 2010, 03:51 PM~18286697
> *VERY CLEAN....IS THAT THE MARINA BLEU??? :biggrin:
> *



Its a 1990s GM blue!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Aug 12 2010, 02:52 AM~18290963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

I'am still in the need for the driver side rear side molding any one? Its the one that gose towards the rear bumper, thanks.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

heres a pic of switch ext THE HOMIE FROM HIGHEND HYDRAULICS IS SELLING


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

getting frame & suspension ready for powder coating for DA 56 BEL AIR :biggrin: MOCKED UP THE REAR BRAKES.


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 12 2010, 08:07 PM~18297411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchos75caprice_@Aug 11 2010, 12:20 PM~18285050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 12 2010, 08:07 PM~18297411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*wassup debo...i was in your hood this past weekend. my uso took me to his old stomping grounds in santa ana. we was rolling by the courthouse and jail, he took me down bristol and then hit up a mexican market for some chicharrons* :biggrin: *we went to a samoan party by this freeway - the 22, 212???? - something like dat*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 12 2010, 08:42 PM~18297700
> *wassup debo...i was in your hood this past weekend. my uso took me to his old stomping grounds in santa ana. we was rolling by the courthouse and jail, he took me down bristol and then hit up a mexican market for some chicharrons :biggrin: we went to a samoan party by this freeway - the 22, 212???? - something like dat
> *


  22 freeway. bristol is getting a make over rt now they makin it wider for us to cruise :biggrin: wish i was in town i would of took u 4 a spin on da 7


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 12 2010, 09:16 PM~18298039
> * 22 freeway. bristol is getting a make over rt now they makin it wider for us to cruise :biggrin: wish i was in town i would of took u 4 a spin on da 7
> *


*yeah that's what my uso told me about bristol - it's the cruising street. it's all good...when i come down again - you know imma hit you up. let's put some meat and fish on the grill and get some smoke in the air*


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Aug 13 2010, 02:23 AM~18296024
> * I'am still in the need for the driver side rear side molding any one? Its the one that gose towards the rear bumper, thanks.
> *


And i need the passenger side!!! hook us up


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 9 2010, 08:41 PM~18270968
> *I JUST DID :biggrin: HERES THE PICS OF THE RIDE W/ THE SKIRTS AND STARWIRES YOU ASKED ABOUT
> 
> 
> ...


A frank why don't you leave THE SKIRTS on looks bad ass brother


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 13 2010, 06:48 PM~18304807
> *A frank why don't you leave THE SKIRTS on looks bad ass brother
> *


Color is off as you can tell, and they are being trimmed up as we speak  Also I got the new paint for them today so they should be ready for next week at All Chapters


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 13 2010, 08:36 PM~18305861
> *Color is off as you can tell, and they are being trimmed up as we speak  Also I got the new paint for them today so they should be ready for next week at All Chapters
> *


Sounds good bro :cheesy:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

This car is still king to me.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

How did I miss this as much as I sweat this car?!? :0 :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I love it.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

that is a bad ass ride man, the cleanest 67's come from LIFESTYLE CC i swear man, Devils Charriot, American Woman & Sunset Strip are all bad ass rides...

Toons old 67 was clean as fuck too...


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 14 2010, 05:37 AM~18306942
> *I love it.
> 
> 
> ...


this black 67 is baddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Aug 12 2010, 08:16 PM~18297496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whts in the Ice chest D-bo :biggrin:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 14 2010, 07:35 AM~18306935
> *This car is still king to me.
> 
> 
> ...




Motivation Brotha, lets get that 7 out of the G-rage.
You know im down for whateva.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Finally found them!

NOS









Daily









If anyone needs them PM some offers!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 16 2010, 10:02 AM~18321485
> *Finally found them!
> 
> NOS
> ...


PM me what you want for those eyebrows, my uncle needs them for his ride. I also hear the new repops from the car shop are better than the first ones they repopped :0


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 16 2010, 08:39 PM~18327407
> *PM me what you want for those eyebrows, my uncle needs them for his ride. I also hear the new repops from the car shop are better than the first ones they repopped :0
> *


Link this car shop place,please.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 16 2010, 07:39 PM~18327407
> *PM me what you want for those eyebrows, my uncle needs them for his ride. I also hear the new repops from the car shop are better than the first ones they repopped :0
> *


*you're right frank.....ez told me that too, so i had to pick a set up. even the hood trim and fender corners (non light) are good too - car shop* :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ+Aug 16 2010, 08:05 PM~18327706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping someone had used a set of these. I may just have my uncle go that route


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2010, 06:10 AM~18330779
> *truckandcarshop.com
> I was hoping someone had used a set of these. I may just have my uncle go that route
> *


Sup Frank. I think Debo's used those repops already and he liked them. I thought I read that sometime ago.

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Aug 16 2010, 07:39 PM~18327407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I sold my 7, they asked to borrow both my fenders so that they could match the angles. They had them for about a month or so. They turned out nice.
Frank, did you get the bracket? LMK.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 17 2010, 08:14 AM~18331424
> *Before I sold my 7, they asked to borrow both my fenders so that they could match the angles. They had them for about a month or so. They turned out nice.
> Frank, did you get the bracket? LMK.
> *


I got them thanks EZ  Their actually still in the box unopened :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2010, 07:10 AM~18330779
> *truckandcarshop.com
> *


thanks


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 17 2010, 02:19 PM~18334428
> *I got them thanks EZ  Their actually still in the box unopened :biggrin:
> *


Just making sure they arrived.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Aug 17 2010, 03:08 PM~18334827
> *Just making sure they arrived.
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Aug 17 2010, 06:10 AM~18330779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*waddup chewie - you need to roll thru vallejo so i can see that beautiful 67 *:biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks EZ for the parts brother. . . :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 18 2010, 01:13 AM~18340626
> *waddup chewie - you need to roll thru vallejo so i can see that beautiful 67 :biggrin:
> *


maybe next month at woodland lolystics show.....takin them both :yes:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

new interior,top,gear box, rebuilt carb new torque converter, new cap,plugs,rotor,points and condensor.only major rust is in trunk floor very solid car real super sport with 327 350 tranny runs like a top! new headlight and dimmer switch call anthony 206 850 1963 asking 15k obo will listen to offers! open to some trades! car has never been cut!
















































[/quote]


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 18 2010, 07:31 PM~18347667
> *maybe next month at woodland lolystics  show.....takin them both :yes:
> *


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Just got my tilt/telescopic, vanity mirrors,my NOS floor mats, and my NOS bridcage sensor for my comfortron AC. 

Waiting for my SS Rocker panels. . .  :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18354663
> *Just got my tilt/telescopic, vanity mirrors,my NOS floor mats, and my NOS bridcage sensor for my comfortron AC.
> 
> Waiting for my SS Rocker panels. . .   :biggrin:
> *


Naice! :biggrin: The tilt/ telescopic out of a '66?

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup. Its out of a 66 Caprice. Ill post pics this weekend


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

wut up 67 FAMILY i hope to see all the 67 at the Lo*Lystics show Its going to be a good show. hope to see debos 67 with the hide away


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*does anyone know if a 72 buick skylark tilt will fit in a 67????? - my homie has one and wants to put it in his ride* :dunno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 20 2010, 01:38 AM~18359822
> *does anyone know if a 72 buick skylark tilt will fit in a 67????? - my homie has one and wants to put it in his ride :dunno:
> *


72 :0 I think the key is on the column like the Chevelles isnt it???


----------



## 5feed (Aug 20, 2010)

Shit is nice


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SOME 7'S FROM OUR PICNIC IN ROSEVILLE TODAY  OH AND GABE I FINALLY MET YOUR NEPHEW FRANKIE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jul 23 2010, 07:52 PM~18125441
> *Post some pics of that 44 homie.  :biggrin:
> *


sorry it took so long to get back to you . but the pics of the orange sunburst 67 that nameles posted is my car he has building it with me i had a guy name brett from ny install a 44 and it looks sick .i want to post more but iam not to good with this stuff so i have to ask for help and i feel stupid .but i still want you all to see my car iam very proud of it i think you guys will like it to ralph


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of the 67 for now....more to come.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening 67 world!
Here's some picks of the NOS mats that I got for my ride. The bright red set is the ones I picked up. They look BRAND NEW! If anyone is looking, this is a good dude and he has lots of NOS parts for sale. His name is Armando, reach out if you're looking for something.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening everyone,
I finally figured out the new system to post pics. Way easier than the old way (in my opinion). Here's the AM radio I got. . . :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 23 2010, 07:47 AM~18382542
> *
> 
> 
> ...




His user name is 68 Caprice! Good dude. . .


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

My boys 67 ss


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 23 2010, 08:47 AM~18382542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks good, did you pick up all those mats? :thumbsup: 

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Aug 23 2010, 10:25 AM~18383866
> *:thumbsup: Looks good, did you pick up all those mats?  :thumbsup:
> 
> --Turri.
> *



I wish. No homie, I'm not on Debo's level yet. I bought the bright red set for my 67. He has these and other sets still for sale. Mine are perfect! :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 21 2010, 11:25 PM~18373410
> *SOME 7'S FROM OUR PICNIC IN ROSEVILLE TODAY  OH AND GABE I FINALLY MET YOUR NEPHEW FRANKIE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WAT UP FRANK IT WAS KOO MEETIN YA C U AT THA NEXT BBQ HOPEFULLY


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Aug 23 2010, 01:00 PM~18384643
> *WAT UP FRANK IT WAS KOO MEETIN YA C U AT THA NEXT BBQ HOPEFULLY
> *


  YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 23 2010, 11:06 AM~18383715
> *My boys 67 ss
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE :naughty:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Aug 23 2010, 01:00 PM~18384643
> *WAT UP FRANK IT WAS KOO MEETIN YA C U AT THA NEXT BBQ HOPEFULLY
> *


Nice 7s kid so thr big FANS of D-Bo 7 wth hideaways ha :cheesy:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Aug 24 2010, 12:20 PM~18393961
> *Nice 7s kid so thr big FANS of D-Bo 7 wth hideaways ha :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 20 2010, 11:46 AM~18362657
> *72 :0 I think the key is on the column like the Chevelles isnt it???
> *


*i think so.....i don't think it'll fit*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP 67 RIDERS!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 21 2010, 11:25 PM~18373410
> *SOME 7'S FROM OUR PICNIC IN ROSEVILLE TODAY  OH AND GABE I FINALLY MET YOUR NEPHEW FRANKIE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 25 2010, 08:44 AM~18401554
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY RASTA GET AT ME BRO SO WE CAN DO THAT TRANSACTION


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 24 2010, 12:50 PM~18394179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 25 2010, 09:22 AM~18401766
> *HEY RASTA GET AT ME BRO SO WE CAN DO THAT TRANSACTION
> *


*PM SENT*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*just asking.....does anyone have a dipstick for a 400 tranmission - i need one* :uh:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!!!!!!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's up 67 riders. Remember this one? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 24 2010, 11:50 AM~18394179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD RAUL :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 26 2010, 10:26 AM~18411712
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD RAUL  :wow:
> *


wassup rich...u gona be at VIEJITOS show in SAN JOSE this sun.?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 26 2010, 10:24 AM~18412132
> *wassup rich...u gona be at VIEJITOS show in SAN JOSE this sun.?
> *


YEAH I WILL BE THERE


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Aug 27 2010, 05:25 AM~18411701
> *What's up 67 riders. Remember this one? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


4 doors do have other uses :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up, found those side molding $175 from tom's classic car parts on my way to a redo :biggrin: 



































 right on 4-everybodys help thank you to the sixty-seven riders we are a special breed. :wave: :h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## gezr93705 (May 12, 2009)

Black On Black!!!


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gezr93705_@Aug 27 2010, 12:54 AM~18418186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!, WANTIN TO GET ONE, FAVORITE YR IN THE IMPALAS...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gezr93705_@Aug 26 2010, 10:54 PM~18418186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looking real nice homie


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

good moring riders :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*NICE PIC* :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

dam, dose anybody know where to get the side molding clips? the ones i have are bad,are there other clips that can be use? thank you.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Aug 27 2010, 10:46 PM~18425639
> * dam, dose anybody know where to get the side molding clips? the ones i have are bad,are there other clips that can be use? thank you.
> *


*HIT UP D CHEESE ( RICH) A COUPLE OF US GOT THEM FROM HIM  THEY WORK BETTER THAN THE OG ONES!!!*


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Aug 27 2010, 10:46 PM~18425639
> * dam, dose anybody know where to get the side molding clips? the ones i have are bad,are there other clips that can be use? thank you.
> *


wussup homie i am going to take parts off my car today if you are still looking for mldg clips. call me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 29 2010, 12:32 AM~18431575
> *HIT UP D CHEESE ( RICH) A COUPLE OF US GOT THEM FROM HIM  THEY WORK BETTER THAN THE OG ONES!!!
> *


  right on thanks :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Aug 29 2010, 06:33 AM~18431992
> *wussup homie i am going to take parts off my car today if you are still looking for mldg clips. call me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hell yea if you have them that be great! sending a pm thank you bro.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCOTORO_@Aug 22 2010, 12:31 PM~18375471
> *Here are some pics of the 67 for now....more to come.
> 
> 
> ...


a nice juice box really motivates me too.


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

hey yall :cheesy: 
are bumpers the same from coupes through to sedans?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

are these pretty tough to find parts for? even through impala bobs.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Aug 31 2010, 12:45 AM~18438996
> *hey yall :cheesy:
> are bumpers the same from coupes through to sedans?
> *


reason asking friend is after some street quality complete bumpers front and rear for his family 4 door :0 :biggrin: 
anything out there close to LA so the shipping aint too much?
thanks homies


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Aug 31 2010, 01:56 PM~18452332
> *reason asking friend is after some street quality complete bumpers front and rear for his family 4 door :0  :biggrin:
> anything out there close to LA so the shipping aint too much?
> thanks homies  *


 Bro, front bumpers are the same for all models. 2-door and 4-door Impala, Caprice, BelAir, Bisqane and all wagons.
The rear bumpers differ for Caprice. They have the reverse lights in the bumper. The wagon rear bumpers are for wagon only. Hope this helps.


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Sep 1 2010, 01:56 PM~18454992
> *Bro,  front bumpers are the same for all models. 2-door and 4-door Impala, Caprice, BelAir, Bisqane and all wagons.
> The rear bumpers differ for Caprice. They have the reverse lights in the bumper. The wagon rear bumpers are for wagon only. Hope this helps.
> *


:thumbsup:
thanks homie!!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

ANYBODY GOING TO VEGAS.... :biggrin:


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

my latest aquisition to go along with my 68 fastback

67 fastback ss , bucket seats, power steering, th350 floor shift, and windshield wipers that work!!!!


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Aug 31 2010, 01:56 PM~18452332
> *reason asking friend is after some street quality complete bumpers front and rear for his family 4 door :0  :biggrin:
> anything out there close to LA so the shipping aint too much?
> thanks homies
> *


wussup homie i am from oxnard ca i have front & back bumpers for 67


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Sep 1 2010, 12:31 AM~18458142
> *my latest aquisition to go along with my 68 fastback
> 
> 67 fastback ss , bucket seats, power steering, th350 floor shift, and windshield wipers that work!!!!
> ...


damn no wonder dude never got back at me that was a hell of a deal homie how was it?


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

needs a few things but nothing to major, body is rock solid and power steering is in good shape!


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Jul 21 2010, 09:24 PM~18107695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man that is a clean a$$ drop top


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

I still have several parts left on my 67 fastback...hood,trunk,doors,bumpers, door panels etc...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:naughty:







:naughty:


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Sep 5 2010, 08:03 AM~18490662
> *I still have several parts left on my 67 fastback...hood,trunk,doors,bumpers, door panels etc...
> *


price check on drivers door handle and turn signal cancel switch, and front bumper


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 5 2010, 11:03 PM~18495768
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: very nice chewie :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 5 2010, 11:03 PM~18495768
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: very nice chewie :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 6 2010, 12:03 AM~18495768
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

nice ride :nicoderm:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 05:43 PM~18500621
> *POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i like :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

what's up everybody....spendin lotta time on the car lately....here's a shot of the new set up . will post more goodies later on....JB


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2008, 11:23 PM~10709491
> *new shoes for the ride .... donte columbo black with stainless lip 20x8.5 frt with 245/35-20 , 20x10 rear with 275/35-20....dont worry I still have a set of 14x7 for it ...just need something for the hot rod shows
> 
> 
> ...


even without 14's, it looks good.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 05:43 PM~18500621
> *POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for da work.......67 is a whole new car.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 7 2010, 08:13 AM~18505328
> *what's up everybody....spendin lotta time on the car lately....here's a shot of the new set up . will post more goodies later on....JB
> 
> *


*THAT LOOOKS A WHOLE LOT BETTER JEFF. BUT YOU GOT ONE TO MANY DUMPS! SO SHOOT ONE OVER TO ME :biggrin: *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 05:43 PM~18500621
> *POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THOSE SET THE WHOLE CAR OFF  LOOKS GOOD BRO, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN WOODLAND


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 7 2010, 11:57 AM~18506861
> *THAT LOOOKS A WHOLE LOT BETTER JEFF. BUT YOU GOT ONE TO MANY DUMPS! SO SHOOT ONE OVER TO ME :biggrin:
> *


looks better and fuckin WORKS now !!!! partial wrap on the frame , fiberglass reinforced quarters.... hotter to the front , as for the squares.......NEVER :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 05:43 PM~18500621
> *POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful.... :wow:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 7 2010, 01:23 PM~18507457
> *looks better and fuckin WORKS now !!!! partial wrap on the frame , fiberglass reinforced quarters.... hotter to the front , as for the squares.......NEVER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TO EACH HIS OWN, BUT YOU ONLY NEED 1 TO THE NOSE MY BROTHA


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 7 2010, 09:10 PM~18511632
> *:biggrin: TO EACH HIS OWN, BUT YOU ONLY NEED 1 TO THE NOSE MY BROTHA
> *


i likes me a little side to side now and again..........i've done my homework.


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 05:43 PM~18500621
> *POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happeing everyone, 
I have a question and hope you all can help. I want to replace my seatbelts but want to have the OG style as replacements. I don't mind repops but can't find them in colors other than black. My original interior was red so Im looking for red seatbelts. If any of you have bought repops and ordered them in other colors, please pass any contact info my way. Thanks for any help


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave: wassup my 67 riders.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 8 2010, 08:07 AM~18514206
> *i likes me a little side to side now and again..........i've done my homework.
> *


Ha ha do some more, you can still do it with 3  Looks good


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!








*looks good brotha* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 9 2010, 10:09 AM~18524421
> *Ha ha do some more, you can still do it with 3  Looks good
> *


*wassup frank....how you been brah??? - hope all is good. we'll link up at the upcoming shows*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 9 2010, 11:06 AM~18524885
> *POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: nice 67 homie


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 9 2010, 11:07 AM~18524892
> *wassup frank....how you been brah??? - hope all is good. we'll link up at the upcoming shows
> *


You know this Big Homie :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 9 2010, 10:09 AM~18524421
> *Ha ha do some more, you can still do it with 3  Looks good
> *


 :buttkick: thx big frank :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Sep 1 2010, 12:26 AM~18457823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYBODY.... :dunno: 





:biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Sep 9 2010, 12:35 PM~18525546
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm: nice 67 homie
> *


my 67


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Sep 9 2010, 09:13 PM~18529980
> *ANYBODY.... :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


*i'll be out there with my club bro, but i'm not bringing my car - i'll be taking pics of your tho *:biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Sep 10 2010, 01:27 PM~18535109
> *my 67
> 
> 
> ...











all done now


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 10 2010, 02:37 PM~18535186
> *i'll be out there with my club bro, but i'm not bringing my car - i'll be taking pics of your tho :biggrin:
> *


SEE U OUT DER BIG HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 05:43 PM~18500621
> *POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is bad as fuck right there :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Sep 10 2010, 02:00 PM~18535338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*eh bro....your 67 is tight az fuk, but can u please hit your white walls* * i hate to see bad az impalas with dirty whites* :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 10 2010, 05:13 PM~18536464
> *eh bro....your 67 is tight az fuk, but can u please hit your white walls  i hate to see bad az impalas with dirty whites :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Sep 9 2010, 09:13 PM~18529980
> *ANYBODY.... :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *



ima be there.....not sure if im showing a car tho....see u there....


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 6 2010, 06:43 PM~18500621
> *POSTING FOR THE CHEWIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK BRO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 10 2010, 05:13 PM~18536464
> *eh bro....your 67 is tight az fuk, but can u please hit your white walls  i hate to see bad az impalas with dirty whites :biggrin:
> *


i forgot 2 clean them that day homie but goog looking big dawg!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Sep 9 2010, 09:13 PM~18529980
> *ANYBODY.... :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: WE WILL BE THERE :yes:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 12 2010, 02:03 PM~18547948
> *:yes: WE WILL BE THERE :yes:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard+Sep 11 2010, 12:47 PM~18541825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 12 2010, 01:03 PM~18547948
> *:yes: WE WILL BE THERE :yes:
> 
> *


*imma be looking put for you JB*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 13 2010, 01:27 AM~18552944
> *imma be looking put for you JB
> *


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

found this pic....look at what they did to this 67.....  :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 13 2010, 11:50 PM~18562064
> *found this pic....look at what they did to this 67.....   :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 13 2010, 11:50 PM~18562064
> *found this pic....look at what they did to this 67.....   :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


*must be from down south* :twak:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 13 2010, 11:50 PM~18562064
> *found this pic....look at what they did to this 67.....   :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


THEY SHOULD SHOOT THE FUCKER THAT OWN'S THIS :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :banghead: :barf: :buttkick: :burn:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 13 2010, 10:50 PM~18562064
> *found this pic....look at what they did to this 67.....   :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 13 2010, 11:50 PM~18562064
> *found this pic....look at what they did to this 67.....   :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


nasty ass mofo  :twak: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :rant: :nosad: :squint: :ninja:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 14 2010, 06:50 PM~18562064
> *found this pic....look at what they did to this 67.....   :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


that is just stupid
i still dont see the appeal wit them donkeys :dunno:
no style at all


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

WHAT'S THE BIGEST MOONROOF YOU CAN FIT INTO A 67 IMPALA ?
WHAT'S THE BEST LOOKING ? 
AND DOE'S ANY BODY HAVE A PIC'S ? THANKS


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 14 2010, 06:17 PM~18568516
> *WHAT'S THE BIGEST MOONROOF YOU CAN FIT INTO A 67 IMPALA ?
> WHAT'S THE BEST LOOKING ?
> AND DOE'S ANY BODY HAVE A PIC'S ?      THANKS
> *


I believe 44" is the biggest you'll be able to find if I'm not mistaken


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 12 2010, 01:03 PM~18547948
> *:yes: WE WILL BE THERE :yes:
> 
> *


   Damn Jeff you been putting in some work bro  looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening everyone. Check it out:

For sale: 1 set of bucket seats (driver and passenger) that came out of a 1967 SS Impala. These seats are in good restorable condition. Will need new foams and skins. Can deliver if you are close to L.A. I live in Ventura County (about 40 minutes north of downtown Los Angeles), otherwise you pay shipping.

Call for pics and more info. :biggrin: Thanks

Carlos (310) 948-8247


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*waddup carlos.....how you been brotha!!! - haven't touched bases with you inna while*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*i might hafta to sell her soon*:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2010, 01:15 PM~18575986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T DO IT.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2010, 12:11 PM~18575952
> *waddup carlos.....how you been brotha!!! - haven't touched bases with you inna while
> *


What's happening Rasta? How you been doing dogg?
What's this about you selling your ride brother?


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 16 2010, 10:48 AM~18577173
> *DON'T DO IT.
> *


X 67
but if u do
let me know :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2010, 01:15 PM~18575986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rasta, DON'T DO IT! What you going to try and buy a new kidney or something? It's over rated, you don't really need a good kidney; just take it easy and keep the ride!

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 14 2010, 09:18 PM~18570736
> *   Damn Jeff you been putting in some work bro  looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FRANK :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*i have alot going on with me and my family - i know imma kick myself in the ass later on, but i have to do what i hafta do. it's like.....IF YOU LOVE SOMETHING - LET IT GO, IF IT COMES BACK TO YOU - THEN IT WAS MEANT TO BE. situation is very difficult for brotha right now*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2010, 07:14 PM~18578688
> *i have alot going on with me and my family - i know imma kick myself in the ass later on, but i have to do what i hafta do. it's like.....IF YOU LOVE SOMETHING - LET IT GO, IF IT COMES BACK TO YOU - THEN IT WAS MEANT TO BE. situation is very difficult for brotha right now
> *


  Damn Rasta I hope you dont have to do that but if you do I hope it all works out for you bro


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Sep 15 2010, 08:23 PM~18579386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *beautiful*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 15 2010, 07:23 PM~18579386
> * Damn Rasta I hope you dont have to do that but if you do I hope it all works out for you bro
> *


Do what you must homie and keep your head up brother.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 14 2010, 05:17 PM~18568516
> *WHAT'S THE BIGEST MOONROOF YOU CAN FIT INTO A 67 IMPALA ?
> WHAT'S THE BEST LOOKING ?
> AND DOE'S ANY BODY HAVE A PIC'S ?      THANKS
> *


I heard 44's will fit. Ill look and see if I have any 
Pics.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 14 2010, 05:17 PM~18568516
> *WHAT'S THE BIGEST MOONROOF YOU CAN FIT INTO A 67 IMPALA ?
> WHAT'S THE BEST LOOKING ?
> AND DOE'S ANY BODY HAVE A PIC'S ?      THANKS
> *


 :biggrin: Here goes one. . . :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

:angry: damn, rearview mirror :angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2010, 01:15 PM~18575986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: its cheaper to keeper'


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 16 2010, 02:15 PM~18584683
> *:biggrin: Here goes one. . . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 16 2010, 02:15 PM~18584683
> *:biggrin: Here goes one. . . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

got this ac/heater unit from my 67. molded the firewall so no need for it, if anybody wants it, pm me offers. the fan still works good too


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 16 2010, 02:15 PM~18584683
> *:biggrin: Here goes one. . . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin 67 :thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Always wondered if there was a purpose for moon-roofs or if they was just for looks :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

NICE !!!!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!!


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 13 2010, 11:50 PM~18562064
> *found this pic....look at what they did to this 67.....   :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


wat can i say.... pure shit


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

so im getting ready to lift my 67 ss and had a question for all you 67 guys, im going with a 3 pump setup and reinforcements all over the place for those standing 3's

since the cylinder is mounted on the trailing arm and not on the axle like gbodys and newer model cars.

do you guys recommend or use chain bridges?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Pics from '07 Super Show.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening everyone? I'm really happy b/c I just got the entire power window set up for my 67 off ebay. . .Will probably need to have somebody go through it and check everything out but that's cool. Check it out:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's up everyone? I am selling a pair of bucket seats that came out of a 67 Caprice. I believe these are correct for all 67-68 big bodies, but please check your application. These will definately work for the 67 Impalas. Will need new foams and skins. I took one down to the metal and some of the metal springs will need to be welded but they are in really good shape and ready to go. These are complete and come with the METAL backs, plus the side aprons and all mounting tracks. Release buttons are on side which is correct for the 67's. All levers work well. These are manual seats. Will consider all reasonable offers. I am close to LA and would prefer local pickup but will arrange shipping but buyer pays all shipping costs.Someone told me greyhound is probably the cheapest way to go for bulky and heavy items. Take a look and let me know. Very motivated to sell these so I can make my next purchase. Let me know if you're interested. I take paypal. Thanks for looking.

Carlos 301 948-8247


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Been putting in work on my 67, can't wait to get it done :biggrin


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

2 Members: turri 67, cafeconlechedjs

Sup Carlos.

--Turri.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

nice ride good luck on the build !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the help today Gabe. Its good to know I can count on people when questions come up. Oh and by the way that rag joint sucked ass :angry: took me 3 hrs to get it all wrapped and bent my tranny linkage in the process  bad day  but on the bright side its all fixed now :biggrin: Thanks again bro.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 25 2010, 08:09 AM~18657501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has 3 sets of power seat tracks complete side trims , unit Bench seats only etc. Pm me if interested


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That factory green is so clean,compliments the lines of the car.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HERES SOME RIDES FROM THE LOLYSTICS SHOW YESTERDAY. THESE AINT THE ONLY ONES IT WAS JUST TO HOT TO TAKE PICS  ALSO GOOD TO MEET YOU CHEWIE EVEN THOUGH YOU BROUGHT YOUR REGAL INSTEAD OF YOUR 7  BUT I AINT  AT CHA :biggrin: HEY CALI KAT WHY DID YOU HAVE YOUR CAR HIDDEN WAY IN THE BACK?? OH WELL WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 27 2010, 10:38 AM~18672604
> *HERES SOME RIDES FROM THE LOLYSTICS SHOW YESTERDAY. THESE AINT THE ONLY ONES IT WAS JUST TO HOT TO TAKE PICS   ALSO GOOD TO MEET YOU CHEWIE EVEN THOUGH YOU BROUGHT YOUR REGAL INSTEAD OF YOUR 7  BUT I AINT  AT CHA :biggrin: HEY CALI KAT WHY DID YOU HAVE YOUR CAR HIDDEN WAY IN THE BACK?? OH WELL WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE
> 
> 
> ...


wassup...good seeing u at da show...these are some nice 67s rite here...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, turri 67

Whats happening Art?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 27 2010, 11:04 AM~18672772
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, turri 67
> 
> ...


Nothing much. Working and waiting on my car to get finished; it's been taking a while now for the body work to get done but it's getting there. How's the hunting coming along?

--Turri.


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 27 2010, 11:38 AM~18672604
> *HERES SOME RIDES FROM THE LOLYSTICS SHOW YESTERDAY. THESE AINT THE ONLY ONES IT WAS JUST TO HOT TO TAKE PICS   ALSO GOOD TO MEET YOU CHEWIE EVEN THOUGH YOU BROUGHT YOUR REGAL INSTEAD OF YOUR 7  BUT I AINT  AT CHA :biggrin: HEY CALI KAT WHY DID YOU HAVE YOUR CAR HIDDEN WAY IN THE BACK?? OH WELL WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: CRAPPY SPOT FRANK BUT ITS KU :biggrin: STILL PULLED 1ST....


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

HERE'S LOOKIN AT YOU IMPALAS....BADASS RIDES EVERYTIME!!! WHAT UP FRANK?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT+Sep 27 2010, 07:50 PM~18677264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS GOING ON JEFF? DONT TELL ME YOUR GOING TO START DOTTING UP YOUR CAR W/ THAT ENGRAVING STUFF


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 13 2010, 11:50 PM~18562064
> *Not too many people get too own a 67 rag, and look wehat this dumbass did with his!
> :Facepalm:*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 27 2010, 10:38 AM~18672604
> *HERES SOME RIDES FROM THE LOLYSTICS SHOW YESTERDAY. THESE AINT THE ONLY ONES IT WAS JUST TO HOT TO TAKE PICS   ALSO GOOD TO MEET YOU CHEWIE EVEN THOUGH YOU BROUGHT YOUR REGAL INSTEAD OF YOUR 7  BUT I AINT  AT CHA :biggrin: HEY CALI KAT WHY DID YOU HAVE YOUR CAR HIDDEN WAY IN THE BACK?? OH WELL WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Sep 27 2010, 10:38 AM~18672604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Sep 27 2010, 05:16 PM~18676313
> *Nothing much.  Working and waiting on my car to get finished; it's been taking a while now for the body work to get done but it's getting there.  How's the hunting coming along?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Really good brother. Just picked up the entire power window set-up from another 67. Right now I'm working on getting a pair of bucket seats with headrest(s). The driver side is power and the passenger side reclines back (super-duper rare items from what I hear). :biggrin: Also have an NOS spare tire lock on layaway and will be getting the door locks next!


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Sep 28 2010, 12:57 PM~18682754
> *Really good brother. Just picked up the entire power window set-up from another 67. Right now I'm working on getting a pair of bucket seats with headrest(s). The driver side is power and the passenger side reclines back (super-duper rare items from what I hear). :biggrin: Also have an NOS spare tire lock on layaway and will be getting the door locks next!
> *


Reclining seat? WOW, never heard of that before at least in a '7. Are the power locks specific to a '67 or do they use them out of a Cadi?

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Sep 28 2010, 02:39 PM~18684297
> *Reclining seat?  WOW, never heard of that before at least in a '7.  Are the power locks specific to a '67 or do they use them out of a Cadi?
> 
> --Turri.
> *



The seats are Chevy but not correct for the 7. They have the metal backs and side
Release switches though and when I re-do them I will go with the correct foams 
And skins for the 67. I have and will add the correct seat buttons too. 

The power door locks are off a 68 Caprice (I think) but I'm still
Going to use them for my ride.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Anyone looking for eyebrows?? I came up on a set to get chromed but I need to get rid of them now  If anyone is interested PM for pics and info on them. I'm not trying to make a bunch of $$ off of them, I just want what I paid for them. Thanks*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

Sup,

New Zealander here, I've been building a 67 for the past six months. It gets painted in a few days. Progress so far:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 30 2010, 11:51 AM~18702144
> *Anyone looking for eyebrows?? I came up on a set to get chromed  but I need to get rid of them now  If anyone is interested PM for pics and info on them. I'm not trying to make a bunch of $$ off of them, I just want what I paid for them. Thanks
> *


how much frank?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Oct 1 2010, 09:27 PM~18715657
> *how much frank?
> *


sorry will pm...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Oct 1 2010, 09:27 PM~18715657
> *how much frank?
> *


PM'D PICS AND INFO JEFF


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Oct 2 2010, 03:54 PM~18715429
> *Sup,
> 
> New Zealander here, I've been building a 67 for the past six months. It gets painted in a few days. Progress so far:
> ...


sweet bro
be nice to see another rollin!!
you coming to the club birthday in november?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:0 WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE AT??? :wow:


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Oct 5 2010, 09:20 AM~18733218
> *sweet bro
> be nice to see another rollin!!
> you coming to the club birthday in november?
> *


Yea I'm going to try, but unfortunately it's a busy weekend for car events - got to cover powercruise and a Nizfest event for my magazine. Somehow...


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

solid floors and rockers!
new interior,top,gear box, rebuilt carb new torque converter, new cap,plugs,rotor,points and condensor.only major rust is in trunk floor very solid car real super sport with 327 350 tranny runs like a top! new headlight and dimmer switch call anthony 206 850 1963 asking 13k obo will listen to offers! open to some trades! car has never been cut!
















































[/quote]


















































some rust in trunk but thats about it


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> solid floors and rockers!
> new interior,top,gear box, rebuilt carb new torque converter, new cap,plugs,rotor,points and condensor.only major rust is in trunk floor very solid car real super sport with 327 350 tranny runs like a top! new headlight and dimmer switch call anthony 206 850 1963 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              206 850 1963      end_of_the_skype_highlighting asking 13k obo will listen to offers! open to some trades! car has never been cut!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> > solid floors and rockers!
> > new interior,top,gear box, rebuilt carb new torque converter, new cap,plugs,rotor,points and condensor.only major rust is in trunk floor very solid car real super sport with 327 350 tranny runs like a top! new headlight and dimmer switch call anthony 206 850 1963 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              206 850 1963      end_of_the_skype_highlighting asking 13k obo will listen to offers! open to some trades! car has never been cut!
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by antwonee63_@Oct 6 2010, 08:25 AM~18750298
> *:biggrin:
> *



Nice looking drop top homie. Good luck on your sale


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 6 2010, 02:08 PM~18753042
> *Nice looking drop top homie. Good luck on your sale
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Where is this car located ?


> solid floors and rockers!
> new interior,top,gear box, rebuilt carb new torque converter, new cap,plugs,rotor,points and condensor.only major rust is in trunk floor very solid car real super sport with 327 350 tranny runs like a top! new headlight and dimmer switch call anthony 206 850 1963 asking 13k obo will listen to offers! open to some trades! car has never been cut!



















































some rust in trunk but thats about it
















































[/quote]


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cpercy77 (Sep 29, 2007)

I NEED A LOWER TRUNK MOULDING FOR A CONV OR 4 DOOR AND OUTER COVE PIECES AND LOWER DASH TRIM. I ALSO HAVE SOME FASTBACK TRIM INCLUDING THE LOWER TRUNK IF INTERESTED I WILL TRY TO GET PICS


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

$2,500 for all 4. not mines but i thought i post em up. would like a small finders fee :biggrin: $400 would be great. thats only $100 a car. let me know if you want em.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 10 2010, 01:35 AM~18775546
> *$2,500 for all 4. not mines but i thought i post em up. would like a small finders fee  :biggrin: $400 would be great. thats only $100 a car. let me know if you want em.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. :0


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 10 2010, 09:34 AM~18776420
> *Nice find. :0
> *


sure is but everybody sleepn on it. they need to wake there game up! :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

so where are these cars ? what state ?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening everyone,
Was cruising through craigslist and found another 67 someone destroyed. 
This one has been made into a 4x4. . . What a mess. :angry:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's another one. I personally like it, but some pople think this is a good way to ruin your car too. . .


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 12 2010, 07:44 AM~18783933
> *Here's another one. I personally like it, but some pople think this is a good way to ruin your car too. . .
> 
> 
> ...


its the only way :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Oct 11 2010, 08:37 PM~18788118
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good. Is this your ride?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

yep it's my ride ... but still have lots to do with it .. one day get new rims etc...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Oct 11 2010, 01:01 PM~18784071
> *its the only way :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 11 2010, 12:40 PM~18783899
> *Whats happening everyone,
> Was cruising through craigslist and found another 67 someone destroyed.
> This one has been made into a 4x4. . . What a mess. :angry:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening 67 riders,
I'm selling my Fox Craft skirts for the 67. If you're interested, please give me a call. The picture below shows an example of what they look like (THIS IS NOT THE SET I HAVE FOR SALE-SORRY). My set will need to be primed and painted for your car, but are in pretty good shape. You will need to get the rubber and clamps but these are easy to get at any of the repop shops. I run 13's and these do not rub at all. Take a look and LMK. I'm also looking for an Og set if anyone has it for sale please let me know. Thanks :biggrin: 

Carlos (310) 948-8247


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*ITS BEEN DEAD IN THIS TOPIC LATELY :angry: I GUESS I'LL PICK IT UP :biggrin: 

SITTING IN THE PARK  *


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice ride !


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18806330
> *ITS BEEN DEAD IN THIS TOPIC LATELY :angry: I GUESS I'LL PICK IT UP :biggrin:
> 
> SITTING IN THE PARK
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BROTHER


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What year are those rear antennas? :happysad:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Oct 11 2010, 10:03 AM~18782875
> *so where are these cars ? what state ?
> *


IN OR AROUND SALT LAKE CITY UTAH


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18809049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Jeff  You've put in a lot of work since you got it from my uncle


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs+Oct 14 2010, 07:25 AM~18808144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they are 59 -64, they were on the car when I got it over a year ago as were the 65-66 mirrors  . They'll get changed soon enough


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 14 2010, 01:08 PM~18811225
> *Thanks Los
> I believe they are 59 -64, they were on the car when I got it over a year ago as were the 65-66 mirrors  . They'll get changed soon enough
> *


If you are losing the antennas give me first shot at them


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i like them, ive been pricing them so i can get them and drill out the holes on the quarters before i paint



> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 14 2010, 02:08 PM~18811225
> *Thanks Los
> I believe they are 59 -64, they were on the car when I got it over a year ago as were the 65-66 mirrors  . They'll get changed soon enough
> *


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 14 2010, 02:05 PM~18811192
> *Looks good Jeff  You've put in a lot of work since you got it from my uncle
> *


THANKS FRANK...lots of time lots of $......still at it .....not done yet :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Oct 15 2010, 09:26 AM~18818887
> *THANKS FRANK...lots of time lots of $......still at it .....not done yet :biggrin:
> *


*OUR ANY OF US REALLY EVER DONE???? :biggrin: *


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST YEAR


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 15 2010, 11:19 AM~18820201
> *OUR ANY OF US REALLY EVER DONE???? :biggrin:
> *


Good point, but some are closer than others. 
I'd be happy to just be rolling at this point.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

sweet ride !


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 15 2010, 12:19 PM~18820201
> *OUR ANY OF US REALLY EVER DONE???? :biggrin:
> *


NEVER DONE


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 16 2010, 08:22 PM~18830204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning 67 world. . .

What do you guys know about the fiber optics for the 67's? 
Does anyone have pics? I know Mike Lopez has some on his
ride and I've been looking, but haven't found any close up pics.
I remember a while back someone was on this thread and they said thay
had picked some up. Any info would be great. I'm looking for pics of
the front fender set and the one that goes above the rear speaker.

Anybody go to Pomona yesterday? Good picking for me. I was able to get
a set of red seat belts with the correct buckle for my 7. My interior was originally red but the seat belts were black. Also got a driver's side bucket seat apron with the power controls and picked up my NOS spare tirelock from the homie Armando. I'm seriously thinking about getting these fiber optics but want to learn everything I can about them first. Any help would be great. Thanks everyone :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, turri 67 

Whats up Art? :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 18 2010, 09:12 AM~18840578
> *Good morning 67 world. . .
> 
> What do you guys know about the fiber optics for the 67's?
> ...


Carlos,

the fiber optics are more a '68 accessory but were introduced in late '67. The last of the '67 production cars were outfitted with these when requested by the buyer. They are a rare find and can be a bit expensive. Because they are fiber optics, you DO NOT want by a set that has been cut as they will then be useless. They are connected to your front and rear blinkers and when your turn signal is on, the light is transmitted via the fiber optics to the fender guides letting you know that the signal is on and which one is blinking. The rear deck display allows you to see that the tail lights are functioning in the same manner. Hope this helps.
EZ


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 18 2010, 09:12 AM~18840578
> *Good morning 67 world. . .
> 
> What do you guys know about the fiber optics for the 67's?
> ...


Whats up Los, hey do you want those just for another option to have on your ride  if so I think your $$ could be better spent on something else IMO. They dont do anything but blink when your blinker is on so if you cant see your blinker you wont see those either.  I would spend the feria on something else, but thats just me. I'm not a big fan of those as you can tell just like some people dont like the spotlights on their fenders. Its just a matter of taste and how much $$ you got


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 18 2010, 10:21 AM~18841087
> *Carlos,
> 
> the fiber optics are more a '68 accessory but were introduced in late '67. The last of the '67 production cars were outfitted with these when requested by the buyer. They are a rare find and can be a bit expensive. Because they are fiber optics, you DO NOT want by a set that has been cut as they will then be useless. They are connected to your front and rear blinkers and when your turn signal is on, the light is transmitted via the fiber optics to the fender guides letting you know that the signal is on and which one is blinking. The rear deck display allows you to see that the tail lights are functioning in the same manner.  Hope this helps.
> ...


Whats up EZ, been a while bro :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 18 2010, 10:26 AM~18841138
> *Whats up EZ, been a while bro :biggrin:
> *


*waddup frank.....waddup ez - howz it bradahs *:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 18 2010, 10:29 AM~18841165
> *waddup frank.....waddup ez - howz it bradahs :biggrin:
> *


what going on Rasta  whats going on w/ the ride??


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Oct 18 2010, 10:29 AM~18841165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just been laying low for a while...dealing with some personal losses in our family recently. You fellas know that if you need anything, I'm just a phone call/text away. Catch you all later.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Oct 18 2010, 12:47 PM~18842774
> *Just been laying low for a while...dealing with some personal losses in our family recently. You fellas know that if you need anything, I'm just a phone call/text away. Catch you all later.
> *


That's a good dude right there. Thanks EZ for alway being willing
To share the knowledge and for your patience with all of us rookies. 
Please let me know when you're going to be out this way again so 
We can get together for lunch again.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> Whats up Los, hey do you want those just for another option to have on your ride  if so I think your $$ could be better spent on something else IMO. They dont do anything but blink when your blinker is on so if you cant see your blinker you wont see those either.  I would spend the feria on something else, but thats just me. I'm not a big fan of those as you can tell just like some people dont like the spotlights on their fenders. Its just a matter of taste and how much $$ you got
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

looking for some spot lights left and right if anyone has any leads pm me....


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 18 2010, 09:16 AM~18840593
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, turri 67
> 
> ...


Sup Carlos, everything good? 

I see EZ checking in. Hope all is better for you EZ.

--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Oct 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18846183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :angry: OH NOW YOU WANT TO TAKE IT SOMEWHERE :biggrin:  *


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Oct 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18846183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18809049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: looks good homie !!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Oct 18 2010, 08:16 PM~18846669
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: looks good homie !!
> *


thx!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 18 2010, 05:29 PM~18845319
> *Sup Carlos, everything good?
> 
> I see EZ checking in.  Hope all is better for you EZ.
> ...


Q-Vole' Art. 

Its all good over here dogg. You go to Pomona yesterday?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Oct 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18846183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

love the look ! nice work !


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 08:27 AM~18809049
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man, that's a bad-ass color right there. . . :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 18 2010, 07:58 PM~18846385
> * :angry: OH NOW YOU WANT TO TAKE IT SOMEWHERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 18 2010, 08:51 PM~18847157
> *Q-Vole' Art.
> 
> Its all good over here dogg. You go to Pomona yesterday?
> *


Haven't been to Pomona in months... Not really looking for anything EXCEPT to get the car finished with PAINT! Fuggn paint prison is killing me.

--Turri.


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 10 2010, 01:35 AM~18775546
> *$2,500 for all 4. not mines but i thought i post em up. would like a small finders fee  :biggrin: $400 would be great. thats only $100 a car. let me know if you want em.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:GOOD DEAL!!!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 19 2010, 05:12 PM~18854746
> *Haven't been to Pomona in months... Not really looking for anything EXCEPT to get the car finished with PAINT!  Fuggn paint prison is killing me.
> 
> --Turri.
> *



I can only imagine brother. . .


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

hang in there . i am sure the light at the end of the paint booth is close ?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 19 2010, 06:12 PM~18854746
> *Haven't been to Pomona in months... Not really looking for anything EXCEPT to get the car finished with PAINT!  Fuggn paint prison is killing me.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


I made the same mistake w/ my skirts  and broke my cardinal rule! NEVER PAY THE PAINTER UNTIL YOUR SHIT IS DONE!!!   :angry:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 20 2010, 10:05 AM~18860886
> *I made the same mistake w/ my skirts   and broke my cardinal rule! NEVER PAY THE PAINTER UNTIL YOUR SHIT IS DONE!!!     :angry:
> *



good rule. . .


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Oct 18 2010, 10:31 AM~18841188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*waddup uso JB...i was looking for you in vegas, but bradah joe told me that you guys had a club meeting. i believe it was on saturday evening.....it's all good bro - we'll touch bases sooner than later. keep up the good work on the 67 - one love uso*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 20 2010, 04:42 PM~18863494
> *waddup frank....just rolling the 67 still - i have cash to paint the ride now, so i'm either gonna wait until the spring comes or summer. i can't wait to get it sprayed.....so i can ride with you here up north :biggrin: hope all is good brotha...i was thinking about you when the 9ers played the raiders
> *


 :angry: I BET YOU WERE  :nicoderm:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

ok here's a question ... the guys with skirts do you run 13x 6 inch or 14 x 6 in he back and every things fine with rubbing ? or do the 13x7 14x 7 work fine ? just wondering befor i buy skirts and new rims ...?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Oct 20 2010, 10:26 PM~18867219
> *ok here's a question ... the guys with skirts do you run 13x 6 inch  or 14 x 6 in he back and every things fine with rubbing ? or do the 13x7 14x 7 work fine ? just wondering befor i buy skirts and new rims ...?
> *


*i kept my rear end stock...so i run 14x6's zeniths - they don't rub on the skirts. even if i have my big ass kuznz in the ride too* :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Oct 21 2010, 12:16 AM~18867902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*my brother put 13x7 cross lace series 2's with dunlop t/a's on his 68 pontiac bonneville...ride was looking flossy*


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 20 2010, 04:42 PM~18863494
> *waddup frank....just rolling the 67 still - i have cash to paint the ride now, so i'm either gonna wait until the spring comes or summer. i can't wait to get it sprayed.....so i can ride with you here up north :biggrin: hope all is good brotha...i was thinking about you when the 9ers played the raiders
> waddup uso JB...i was looking for you in vegas, but bradah joe told me that you guys had a club meeting. i believe it was on saturday evening.....it's all good bro - we'll touch bases sooner than later. keep up the good work on the 67 - one love uso
> *


eh big rasta! hope you had a great time in Vegas! sorry we didnt touch base....hope for next time !!!!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for the info ....


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Got some paint on the ride finally, just a little something to keep it sealed up for the winter.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18875636
> *Got some paint on the ride finally, just a little something to keep it sealed up for the winter.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! :thumbsup: 

--Turri.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 22 2010, 03:28 AM~18878157
> *Looks good!  :thumbsup:
> 
> --Turri.
> *


x2


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 22 2010, 04:52 PM~18883209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  very nice homie


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

what up homies i got a og tilt column whith the steering wheel its real clean its for 67to68impala i want $350 + shiping pay pall :biggrin ya its a column shift


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 22 2010, 04:52 PM~18883209
> *
> 
> 
> ...











CLEAN


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 10:53 PM~18824695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Sep 18 2010, 06:47 PM~18600301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic of my car lol i should post the rest of them


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 25 2010, 07:26 AM~18901488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
What's happening homie, looking good. 
Got anymore interior pics? :biggrin:


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 18 2010, 12:12 PM~18840578
> *Good morning 67 world. . .
> 
> What do you guys know about the fiber optics for the 67's?
> ...


Been too long since I've been on this site! A little more info on option U46 vigilite lamp monitors. They were available from late 67 to 70. The 67 front indicators are one year only and are completely different than 68-70. There were two rear indicators for 67, convertible and hardtop. The hardtop one mounted on the slant at the very back of the shelf so you could catch it in your mirror. Ragtop bolted to the seat backer panel. Here's some pics I had on my photobucket account:

1967









































1968


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 25 2010, 10:08 AM~18902249
> *:thumbsup:
> What's happening homie, looking good.
> Got anymore interior pics? :biggrin:
> *


ill check i think i do :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18774968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What is this body style called(TOP)??... is it NOTCH TOP??


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

^ That is a 67 Caprice. There are no Fastback Caprice's


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Oct 25 2010, 04:15 PM~18904015
> *^ That is a 67 Caprice. There are no Fastback Caprice's
> *


Yes I know that,but is there a certain name for thoes tops??


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

Notch back, custom roof, formal roof all fair game.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 25 2010, 08:06 AM~18901323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/P1010661.jpg[/IMG]
 this is me with my boys[/QUOTE]


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> ]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/P1010661.jpg[/IMG]
> this is me with my boys


 
[/quote]
IMG]http://w]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/P1010661.jpg[/IMG]
 this is me with my boys[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Oct 25 2010, 05:18 PM~18904583
> *Notch back, custom roof, formal roof all fair game.
> *


Thanks man...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 20 2010, 07:35 PM~18865391
> *:angry: I BET YOU WERE   :nicoderm:
> *


Whats up waiting for u to come get this.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 20 2010, 07:35 PM~18865391
> *:angry: I BET YOU WERE   :nicoderm:
> *


Whats up frank waiting for u to come get this.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Oct 21 2010, 09:34 PM~18875636
> *Got some paint on the ride finally, just a little something to keep it sealed up for the winter.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones still have 2 complete 6 way power seat track for bench seats complete down to the side trims ground wire and hot wire. Let me know last 2 pm me direct


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2010, 07:42 AM~18910926
> *Whats up frank waiting for u to come get this.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TO MUCH CHROME FOR ME :biggrin: I'LL COME BY THE SHOP AFTER WORK


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Hey! I noticed alot of brotherhood - recognition, help available for any one on this 67 site. Miss it. Sold my 7 . Thanks to cafeconleche, ez rider for reachin out. Sorry to another brother that reached out, I cannot remember name that offerd help. Boo to me for sellin - couldn`t avoid it! :happysad:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Oct 25 2010, 10:32 AM~18902420
> *Been too long since I've been on this site!  A little more info on option U46 vigilite lamp monitors.  They were available from late 67 to 70.  The 67 front indicators are one year only and are completely different than 68-70.  There were two rear indicators for 67, convertible and hardtop.  The hardtop one mounted on the slant at the very back of the shelf so you could catch it in your mirror.  Ragtop bolted to the seat backer panel.  Here's some pics I had on my photobucket account:
> 
> 1967
> ...


just picked up a set of these :biggrin:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

whats up fellas just want to put this out there in case anyone is interested 
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/cto/2028901221.html (cars & trucks - by owner)


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Oct 27 2010, 03:03 PM~18923907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are OG Plates? How did you come up on something like that? Bad azz!

--Turri.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Oct 25 2010, 02:55 PM~18904354
> *Yes I know that,but is there a certain name for thoes tops??
> *


if its a bucket seat car i believe its called a custom sport coupe


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 27 2010, 04:55 PM~18924769
> *Those are OG Plates?  How did you come up on something like that?  Bad azz!
> 
> --Turri.
> *


I like the OG black and yellow plates!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 27 2010, 05:55 PM~18924769
> *Those are OG Plates?  How did you come up on something like that?  Bad azz!
> 
> --Turri.
> *


WAS UP HOMIE THIS IS WHAT YOU DO GO TO DMV AND MAKE THE PERSONALIZED PLATES FIRST TO MAKE SURE THEY ARE AVAILABLE....
THEN GO TO THIS WEB SITE -LICENSEPLATES.TV- AND THEY MAKE UR PLATES BLK/YLLO BUT THEY DONT SHIP TO CALI SO I HAD THEM SHIPPED TO MY HOMIE IN IDAHO AND HE SHIPPED THEM TO ME....


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Oct 27 2010, 12:56 PM~18923045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Oct 27 2010, 06:14 PM~18925425
> *WAS UP HOMIE THIS IS WHAT YOU DO GO TO DMV AND MAKE THE PERSONALIZED PLATES FIRST TO MAKE SURE THEY ARE AVAILABLE....
> THEN GO TO THIS WEB SITE -LICENSEPLATES.TV- AND THEY MAKE UR PLATES BLK/YLLO BUT THEY DONT SHIP TO CALI SO I HAD THEM SHIPPED TO MY HOMIE IN IDAHO AND HE SHIPPED THEM TO ME....
> *


Thanks bro, that kicks azz! Have you had any issues w/ the cops? I'm finna probably look into going that route; bad azz.

--Turri.


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 27 2010, 10:01 PM~18927208
> *Thanks bro, that kicks azz!  Have you had any issues w/ the cops?  I'm finna probably look into going that route; bad azz.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


NAH IVE BEEN PULLED OVER N EVERY THING CHECKS OUT.... :biggrin: 
GOOD LUCK BRO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Oct 27 2010, 06:14 PM~18925425
> *WAS UP HOMIE THIS IS WHAT YOU DO GO TO DMV AND MAKE THE PERSONALIZED PLATES FIRST TO MAKE SURE THEY ARE AVAILABLE....
> THEN GO TO THIS WEB SITE -LICENSEPLATES.TV- AND THEY MAKE UR PLATES BLK/YLLO BUT THEY DONT SHIP TO CALI SO I HAD THEM SHIPPED TO MY HOMIE IN IDAHO AND HE SHIPPED THEM TO ME....
> *


  I LIKE THEM TOO.............


----------



## og-killah562 (Oct 28, 2010)

they are pretty unique especially cuz there also very rare cars to find and yet there just so cool and intresting :biggrin:


----------



## og-killah562 (Oct 28, 2010)

these cars are just so fukken amazing thees also not to many parts that u can find for that car anymore i wouldnt sell even if they gave me a million for cuz its just so admiring :cheesy: :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

1967 CHEV'S FOR SALE $2500 FOR ALL


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 27 2010, 05:33 PM~18925066
> *I like the OG black and yellow plates!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMN DAVE WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING LOCO  HIT ME UP LATER ON THE CELL, NEED SOME INFO


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Oct 27 2010, 04:03 PM~18923907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the look of a 67 with the ass dropped.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning 67 world. . . :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 28 2010, 08:50 AM~18930228
> *Good morning 67 world. . . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*did SS's come with the chevy emblem on them for 67's????? - first time seeing that* :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 28 2010, 09:57 AM~18930660
> *did SS's come with the chevy emblem on them for 67's????? - first time seeing that :biggrin:*


 No they did not. You may come across vintage car advertising and photos that show trim and accessories that were not produced. These are more concept than production and used for advertising the new line. Now if by chance you were to find the actual car that was used in these ads and concept shots, then you've got something.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Once again. EZ duz-it. . . :biggrin: 

Whats happening EZ? Hope you're well brother
Whats happening Rasta?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 28 2010, 05:27 PM~18934240
> *Once again. EZ duz-it. . . :biggrin:
> 
> Whats happening EZ? Hope you're well brother
> ...


Sup Carlos. How's the hunting coming along? I see Debo checked in, what's up Debo, Rasta, EZ and the rest of the clan!

--Turri.


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

Spotlights,cable control Dealer installed accessory for all conventional
Chevrolets.....lights do work....$1,200 o.b.o plus shipping.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider+Oct 28 2010, 04:28 PM~18933716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: *waddup fellas.....just sitting here watching my GIANTS do their thang. i hope everyone and their family is doing well - ONE LOVE ALWAYS...RASTA*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 28 2010, 04:33 PM~18934296
> *Sup Carlos.  How's the hunting coming along?  I see Debo checked in, what's up Debo, Rasta, EZ and the rest of the clan!
> 
> --Turri.
> *


What's happening Art?
I picked up front bucket seat seatbelts with red buckles
And red belts from Pomona. Today I won the matching belts for
The backseats too on ebay. 

Trip out on this though, I just won a roll of red NOS uncut GM seatbelt
Material too. I plan to restore the buckles and then find an upholsteror to
Attach the new belts onto them. When I'm done they will look like
Brand new.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 28 2010, 07:38 PM~18935462
> *What's happening Art?
> I picked up front bucket seat seatbelts with red buckles
> And red belts from Pomona. Today I won the matching belts for
> ...


*good things come to good people*


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 28 2010, 07:38 PM~18935462
> *What's happening Art?
> I picked up front bucket seat seatbelts with red buckles
> And red belts from Pomona. Today I won the matching belts for
> ...


Naice. Patience will get you what you want.

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 28 2010, 05:33 PM~18934296
> *Sup Carlos.  How's the hunting coming along?  I see Debo checked in, what's up Debo, Rasta, EZ and the rest of the clan!
> 
> --Turri.
> *


wut up turri...just been busy workn & tryn to keep the 56 project rolln..drive train componets almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 28 2010, 08:16 PM~18936567
> *wut up turri...just been busy workn & tryn to keep the 56 project rolln..drive train componets almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :biggrin:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

> Spotlights,cable control Dealer installed accessory for all conventional
> Chevrolets.....lights do work....$900.00 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnnDzMjaO0g...be_gdata_player


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 28 2010, 07:41 PM~18935511
> *good things come to good people
> *


WHATS GOING ON BIG RASTA JUST LETTING YOU KNO I SOLD MY 67 TO JAPAN SHE WENT YESTERDAY SOLD HER FOR 13,000 I WAS SAD BUT I HAD TO LET HER GO  BUT I BOUGHT MYSELF A BAD ASS 66 IMPALA FASTBACK IM JUST GIVING YOU THE HEADS UP BIG RASTA


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Oct 28 2010, 09:16 PM~18936567
> *wut up turri...just been busy workn & tryn to keep the 56 project rolln..drive train componets almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whts up D-bo ur alive shit hvnt seen or talk 4 a while .putting in wrk on 56 ha looks good :0


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Oct 27 2010, 05:33 PM~18925066
> *I like the OG black and yellow plates!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> solid floors and rockers!
> new interior,top,gear box, rebuilt carb new torque converter, new cap,plugs,rotor,points and condensor.only major rust is in trunk floor very solid car real super sport with 327 350 tranny runs like a top! new headlight and dimmer switch call anthony 206 850 1963 asking 13k obo will listen to offers! open to some trades! car has never been cut!



















































some rust in trunk but thats about it
















































[/quote]
13k obo


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

I built her... but she long gone now


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Oct 30 2010, 05:49 PM~18949259
> *I built her... but she long gone now
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking ride brother. What color is that?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Oct 30 2010, 02:13 PM~18948057
> *whts up D-bo ur alive shit hvnt seen or talk 4 a while .putting in wrk on 56 ha looks good :0
> *


 :wow: long beach on sunday lets roll on my 67 :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 30 2010, 09:40 AM~18946841
> *WHATS GOING ON BIG RASTA JUST LETTING YOU KNO I SOLD MY 67 TO JAPAN SHE WENT YESTERDAY SOLD HER FOR 13,000 I WAS SAD BUT I HAD TO LET HER GO   BUT I BOUGHT MYSELF A BAD ASS 66 IMPALA FASTBACK IM JUST GIVING YOU THE HEADS UP BIG RASTA
> *


*waddup paul.....i feel you brotha - unfortunately imma keep my 67, i thought about selling her but situations went my way this time. i hope you happy.....i know that was a clean azz 67 tho. check your inbox brotha.....ONE LOVE BIG RASTA *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 1 2010, 12:28 AM~18956979
> *waddup paul.....i feel you brotha - unfortunately imma keep my 67, i thought about selling her but situations went my way this time. i hope you happy.....i know that was a clean azz 67 tho. check your inbox brotha.....ONE LOVE BIG RASTA
> *


glad to here that Rhasta


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 1 2010, 01:28 AM~18956979
> *waddup paul.....i feel you brotha - unfortunately imma keep my 67, i thought about selling her but situations went my way this time. i hope you happy.....i know that was a clean azz 67 tho. check your inbox brotha.....ONE LOVE BIG RASTA
> *


you got it big rasta


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 11:47 AM~18959078
> *glad to here that Rhasta
> *


*
waddup rich....howz da 67 running????*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 1 2010, 01:10 PM~18959838
> *
> waddup rich....howz da 67 running????
> *


67 is running great ....gonna drop it off at the body shop on the 15th to get a few issues with the paint addressed ......stacking some hydraulics parts right now ....gonna try to be lifted by the summer .....gonna be a very unique setup ....


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't remember if this pic has been shown in this string but here goes.

Cartoon's old '7.


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 31 2010, 09:03 AM~18951500
> *Nice looking ride brother. What color is that?
> *


 Silver :dunno: ppg i think makes it


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 02:57 PM~18960226
> *67 is running great ....gonna drop it off at the body shop on the 15th to get a few issues with the paint addressed ......stacking some hydraulics parts right now ....gonna try to be lifted by the summer .....gonna be a very unique setup ....
> *


*your gonna lift it* :nosad: *it's beautiful the way it is *:yes:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 1 2010, 04:06 PM~18960727
> *I don't remember if this pic has been shown in this string but here goes.
> 
> Cartoon's old '7.
> ...


*i remember seeing this ride at the super show in la at the sports arena* :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 1 2010, 11:19 PM~18964834
> *your gonna lift it :nosad: it's beautiful the way it is :yes:
> *


i know ....but lowriding is in my blood .....i cant stop .....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 2 2010, 11:38 AM~18967683
> *i know ....but lowriding is in my blood .....i cant stop .....
> *


*  HEY RICH DONT LISTEN TO RASTA LIFT THAT BITCH!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 2 2010, 12:16 PM~18968389
> *  HEY RICH DONT LISTEN TO RASTA LIFT THAT BITCH!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nthing like the fluid running thrght hse whn u hit the swcth n wecked bnse :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Nov 2 2010, 11:38 AM~18967683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hahahahahahaha....you a fool frank. waddup brotha *


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 2 2010, 01:16 PM~18968389
> *  HEY RICH DONT LISTEN TO RASTA LIFT THAT BITCH!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Morning 67 riders!!!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 3 2010, 07:08 AM~18974107
> *Morning 67 riders!!!!!
> *


----------



## tweetie's_68impala (Nov 2, 2010)

by any chance do you know if the 62 impala rear seat fits the 68?
sorry to bother


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 1 2010, 04:06 PM~18960727
> *I don't remember if this pic has been shown in this string but here goes.
> 
> Cartoon's old '7.
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 1 2010, 04:06 PM~18960727
> *I don't remember if this pic has been shown in this string but here goes.
> 
> Cartoon's old '7.
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Oct 28 2010, 08:50 AM~18930228
> *Good morning 67 world. . . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


funny how its a 427 SS but it doesnt have the hood scoope on it but it has the turbo jet emblems on it


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

wut up 67 family does anybody have rocker panel molding for sale


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tweetie's_68impala_@Nov 3 2010, 02:39 PM~18977149
> *by any chance do you know if the 62 impala rear seat fits the 68?
> sorry to bother
> *


no it doesnt.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Nov 3 2010, 06:37 PM~18978961
> *wut up 67 family does anybody have rocker panel molding for sale
> *


I seen a set on Ebay not that long ago. If not hit up that vato "Peter Cruz" from Tecniques, he had a set not sure if anyone bought them for the 9 bills he wanted but it never hurts to ask


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Got a question for fellow 67 riders.........Needing to take off my dash pad, what do I need take off to get to the bolts, I see the ones by glove box do I need to take out whole gauge cluster or just plastic cover.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tweetie's_68impala+Nov 3 2010, 02:39 PM~18977149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angel Martinez probably has both a seat and the rocker moldings, his info is a couple of pages back.

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Nov 3 2010, 08:37 PM~18980080
> *Got a question for fellow 67 riders.........Needing to take off my dash pad, what do I need take off to get to the bolts, I see the ones by glove box do I  need to take out whole gauge cluster or just plastic cover.
> *


the whole cluster needs to come out & glove box liner.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 3 2010, 07:40 PM~18980118
> *Angel Martinez probably has both a seat and the rocker moldings, his info is a couple of pages back.
> 
> --Turri.
> *



Here's Angel's number:
626 633-1620


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

ty i left message


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I got a complete set of Impala lower side moulding (8 pieces) for sale if anyone's interested. A few of the pieces are NOS. PM me for more info.


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

im about to start ordering some parts for my 67, interior kit really, motors done, so once i get home from my deployment, ill throw it all together n hopefully start riding soon after...


quick question, does anyone hop the 65-69's like they do the 62-64's...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

also, what kind of set ups are you guys running on these heavy bitches...

im mainly curious as to what ton coils to run & size of your rear cylinders...???


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 28 2010, 06:44 AM~18929473
> *love the look of a 67 with the ass dropped.
> *



















ass drop or lifted still looks good ha :biggrin: getting it clean up 4 weekend BBQ


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 5 2010, 04:24 PM~18996498
> *im about to start ordering some parts for my 67, interior kit really, motors done, so once i get home from my deployment, ill throw it all together n hopefully start riding soon after...
> quick question, does anyone hop the 65-69's like they do the 62-64's...???
> *


*Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin: *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 5 2010, 08:58 PM~18998280
> *Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 5 2010, 08:58 PM~18998280
> *Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This ride was at the Majestics New Year's Picnic. Didn't get to see him hit the switch but it was pretty clean. Owner was talking about the car being able to fly... 

--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 5 2010, 08:58 PM~18998280
> *Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TROUBLEZ0917 (Feb 18, 2007)

MY 67 COMING SOON... WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???














































STILL NEEDS WORK BUT WAS JUST WONDERING WHAT YOU GUYS THINK?? ALL COMMENTS ARE WELCOME.... THANKS!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 5 2010, 10:58 PM~18998280
> *Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hey bro, im doing good, thanks for asking, but as for the 67, holy sh!t...!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

thats bad-ass...!!! love it, i hope i can get at least half of that height...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLEZ0917_@Nov 5 2010, 11:56 PM~18999455
> *MY 67 COMING SOON...  WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


* :naughty: Because of that color I see an instant Chick Magnet in the making :naughty: If you do stripes I would do a lavender and baby blu combo over that Pink!! Looks good keep us posted as you go :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## TROUBLEZ0917 (Feb 18, 2007)

"thanx for the comment like that idea I'll keep it posted . ."


----------



## TROUBLEZ0917 (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 6 2010, 04:29 PM~19002487
> * :naughty: Because of that color I see an instant Chick Magnet in the making :naughty: If you do stripes I would do a lavender and baby blu combo over that Pink!! Looks good keep us posted as you go :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



"thanx for the comment like that idea I'll keep it posted . ."


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Nov 5 2010, 07:51 PM~18997801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKING GOOD PRIMO :biggrin: TTT MEMBERS ONLY CC STOPING BY :cheesy:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Oct 27 2010, 06:58 AM~18920592
> *THATS TO MUCH CHROME FOR ME :biggrin: I'LL COME BY THE SHOP AFTER WORK
> *

















Sup? frank got this if u dont wont chrome


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Nov 7 2010, 11:41 AM~19007768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Nov 7 2010, 11:41 AM~19007768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Naice pic! Car looks real good.

--Turri.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Nov 6 2010, 11:00 PM~19005454
> *  LOOKING GOOD PRIMO :biggrin: TTT MEMBERS ONLY CC STOPING BY :cheesy:
> *


Gracias homie . U n ur bro doing good hit me up whn ur down here we can chill n BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 5 2010, 08:47 PM~18998627
> *This ride was at the Majestics New Year's Picnic.  Didn't get to see him hit the switch but it was pretty clean.  Owner was talking about the car being able to fly...
> 
> --Turri.
> *


this be the same ride homie...tell your primo that we are taking a grill this year!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Nov 8 2010, 01:37 PM~19016303
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 7 2010, 02:20 PM~19008841
> *nice pic
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 8 2010, 04:03 PM~19018315
> *nice...
> *


It's Aright :biggrin: When he decideds to bring it out ............................................... You know I'm going to keep giving you shit for not taking it to Woodland :banghead: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Nov 8 2010, 12:37 PM~19016303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 9 2010, 09:37 PM~19030230
> *It's Aright :biggrin: When he decideds to bring it out ............................................... You know I'm going to keep giving you shit for not taking it to Woodland :banghead:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: .....it will be out there after I get my interior done....soon I hope..... :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok I finally got my skirts back! :0 Put them on and I have enough clearance on the Pass. side but my drivers side is cutting it close :wow: I have them bolted up and cut off all the hardware and lip to prevent this? I heard if you run D's or Z's you shouldnt have this problem, but my D's are over China Adapters. I'm wondering if this is my problem??? The body also shifts more towards the drivers side if I lift up my car :angry: Anyway heres a pic of my dirty ride w/ the skirts on :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 10 2010, 08:41 PM~19038208
> *Ok I finally got my skirts back! :0 Put them on and I have enough clearance on the Pass. side but my drivers side is cutting it close :wow: I have them bolted up and cut off all the hardware and lip to prevent this? I heard if you run D's or Z's you shouldnt have this problem, but my D's are over China Adapters. I'm wondering if this is my problem??? The body also shifts more towards the drivers side if I lift up my car :angry:  Anyway heres a pic of my dirty ride w/ the skirts on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks naice Frank. Question, do they resell the skirts gasket or did you do it old skool w/ a bike tube? Did you use regular screws to mount the gasket?

--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 10 2010, 10:42 PM~19039630
> *Looks naice Frank.  Question, do they resell the skirts gasket or did you do it old skool w/ a bike tube?  Did you use regular screws to mount the gasket?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


I had the original ones


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 10 2010, 08:41 PM~19038208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 10 2010, 08:41 PM~19038208
> *Ok I finally got my skirts back! :0 Put them on and I have enough clearance on the Pass. side but my drivers side is cutting it close :wow: I have them bolted up and cut off all the hardware and lip to prevent this? I heard if you run D's or Z's you shouldnt have this problem, but my D's are over China Adapters. I'm wondering if this is my problem??? The body also shifts more towards the drivers side if I lift up my car :angry:  Anyway heres a pic of my dirty ride w/ the skirts on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice......skirts made a big difference.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

a couple little changes 2 my rag :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 11 2010, 03:39 PM~19044465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 11 2010, 03:39 PM~19044465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Naice ass accessories. Is the button above the armrest for power locks?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 11 2010, 04:20 PM~19044765
> *Naice ass accessories.  Is the button above the armrest for power locks?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :yes: il b adding a few more accy nxt week.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

looks good doing BIG thang D-bo shit gve us a chnse :angry:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Nov 11 2010, 12:11 PM~19043172
> *nice......skirts made a big difference.....
> *


THANKS CHEWIE, HERE IT IS TODAY AFTER I GOT TO DRIVE IT W/O RUBBING


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 10 2010, 08:41 PM~19038208
> *Ok I finally got my skirts back! :0 Put them on and I have enough clearance on the Pass. side but my drivers side is cutting it close :wow: I have them bolted up and cut off all the hardware and lip to prevent this? I heard if you run D's or Z's you shouldnt have this problem, but my D's are over China Adapters. I'm wondering if this is my problem??? The body also shifts more towards the drivers side if I lift up my car :angry:  Anyway heres a pic of my dirty ride w/ the skirts on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


If u got those rims from oso there chinas maybe thats the problem :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 11 2010, 08:15 PM~19046814
> *If u got those rims from oso there chinas maybe thats the problem :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: YEAH AND I'M SURE YOU WOULD TAKE EM OFF MY HANDS TO HELP ME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 11 2010, 08:05 PM~19046717
> *THANKS CHEWIE, HERE IT IS TODAY AFTER I GOT TO DRIVE IT W/O RUBBING
> 
> 
> ...


looks gd frank...BUT them mirrors need to :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 11 2010, 08:05 PM~19046717
> *THANKS CHEWIE, HERE IT IS TODAY AFTER I GOT TO DRIVE IT W/O RUBBING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLEZ0917_@Nov 6 2010, 12:56 AM~18999455
> *MY 67 COMING SOON...  WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :loco: pink..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 11 2010, 09:50 PM~19047739
> *looks gd frank...BUT them mirrors need to :sprint:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: yeah I know  why dont you send me a set  :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 11 2010, 11:12 PM~19048618
> *:banghead: yeah I know  why dont you send me a set   :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 12 2010, 08:03 AM~19050257
> *:x:
> *


On the real Gabe if you come up on a set give me a call


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

got a pic in the DRIVE magazine at da labor day cruise at oc fair grounds.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

what up 67 riders ?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 12 2010, 09:27 AM~19050901
> *On the real Gabe if you come up on a set give me a call
> *


Not interested in repop? 

--Turri.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 12 2010, 10:48 AM~19051590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 12 2010, 11:09 AM~19051756
> *Not interested in repop?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


YOU GOT A SET?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 12 2010, 10:48 AM~19051590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u sign my copy of the mag. :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 12 2010, 12:22 PM~19052277
> *YOU GOT A SET?
> *


Possibly. I picked up a set a while back and now have an NOS remote mirror as well as a set of repop mirrors. I'm going to sell one of the two; not sure which but you can pick up a set pretty cheap from Cars1 or Classic Industries. Classic will end up sending their X-mas ad w/ 15-20% off soon. 

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Nov 12 2010, 12:44 PM~19052452
> *can u sign my copy of the mag. :biggrin:
> *


sure :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 11 2010, 07:05 PM~19046717
> *THANKS CHEWIE, HERE IT IS TODAY AFTER I GOT TO DRIVE IT W/O RUBBING
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Frank :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 5 2010, 09:58 PM~18998280
> *Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oooooohh!!! :wow:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 11 2010, 07:05 PM~19046717
> *THANKS CHEWIE, HERE IT IS TODAY AFTER I GOT TO DRIVE IT W/O RUBBING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 12 2010, 01:02 PM~19052569
> *Possibly.  I picked up a set a while back and now have an NOS remote mirror as well as a set of repop mirrors.  I'm going to sell one of the two; not sure which but you can pick up a set pretty cheap from Cars1 or Classic Industries.  Classic will end up sending their X-mas ad w/ 15-20% off soon.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


SELL ME THE REPOP SET AND GIVE ME THE 20% OFF AND YOU KEEP THE $$$ :biggrin: WHY SHOULD THE SHOPS GET IT. YOU LIKE THE OPTIONAL STUFF SO KEEP THE REMOTE MIRROR AND WE'LL BOTH BE HAPPY


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 12 2010, 01:02 PM~19052569
> *Possibly.  I picked up a set a while back and now have an NOS remote mirror as well as a set of repop mirrors.  I'm going to sell one of the two; not sure which but you can pick up a set pretty cheap from Cars1 or Classic Industries.  Classic will end up sending their X-mas ad w/ 15-20% off soon.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


pm me price 4 remote mirror


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

these r gonna go on my ss rag nxt week


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLEZ0917_@Nov 5 2010, 11:56 PM~18999455
> *MY 67 COMING SOON...  WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


the white on the int. wont last you'll be spending more time cleaning that riding but I have some you might be interested in pm me ill send you pics.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 12 2010, 09:04 PM~19055967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good D. Those the speaker grills you got from me? Bad Ass!!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 12 2010, 07:55 PM~19055441
> *SELL ME THE REPOP SET AND GIVE ME THE 20% OFF AND YOU KEEP THE $$$ :biggrin: WHY SHOULD THE SHOPS GET IT. YOU LIKE THE OPTIONAL STUFF SO KEEP THE REMOTE MIRROR AND WE'LL BOTH BE HAPPY *


I might have a set of used good condition OG mirrors. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 12 2010, 10:20 PM~19056545
> *Looking good D. Those the speaker grills you got from me? Bad Ass!!
> *


 :yes:got them chromed. thanks again ez..i hooked the fiber optic 4 the ignition sw u hookd me up with & i still hv to clean up the cruise control & hook that up also..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 12 2010, 10:21 PM~19056551
> *I might have a set of used good condition OG mirrors. I'll check tomorrow.
> *


let me know if frank dont get em.i need sum 4 my white convertible...


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 12 2010, 07:55 PM~19055441
> *SELL ME THE REPOP SET AND GIVE ME THE 20% OFF AND YOU KEEP THE $$$ :biggrin: WHY SHOULD THE SHOPS GET IT. YOU LIKE THE OPTIONAL STUFF SO KEEP THE REMOTE MIRROR AND WE'LL BOTH BE HAPPY
> *


Let me figure out what I'm going to do and I'll let you know. Not sure about the 20% off deal, I didn't get it when I bought them!! 

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 12 2010, 09:00 PM~19055928
> *pm me price 4 remote mirror
> *


I'll end up letting you know if I get rid of it.

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 12 2010, 09:04 PM~19055967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those kick panels ae for AC rides, right?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 12 2010, 11:25 PM~19056946
> *Those kick panels ae for AC rides, right?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


yes


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 12 2010, 10:21 PM~19056551
> *I might have a set of used good condition OG mirrors. I'll check tomorrow.
> *


Call me ez when you find them I cant stand these mirrors any more :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 13 2010, 09:57 AM~19058544
> *Call me ez when you find them I cant stand these mirrors any more :angry:
> *


call me 1st i live closer 2 u :biggrin: j.k.


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

got a question for all my fellow 67 riders, i noticed there is 2 upper trailing arms and 2 lower trailing arms just like in the mid 70's thru 80's chevys so what is the need for the panhard bar?


has anyone removed the panhard bar to get away from the axel kicking to one side when your raise your car up?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Nov 13 2010, 12:56 PM~19059350
> *got a question for all my fellow 67 riders, i noticed there is 2 upper trailing arms and 2 lower trailing arms just like in the mid 70's thru 80's chevys so what is the need for the panhard bar?
> has anyone removed the panhard bar to get away from the axel kicking to one side when your raise your car up?
> *


if u remove the panhard bar the rear end will shift even more...not a gd thing to do


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 11 2010, 08:05 PM~19046717
> *THANKS CHEWIE, HERE IT IS TODAY AFTER I GOT TO DRIVE IT W/O RUBBING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 13 2010, 09:57 AM~19058544
> *Call me ez when you find them I cant stand these mirrors any more :angry:
> *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 13 2010, 09:57 AM~19058544
> *Call me ez*


*Frank, I check your email. Pics sent.*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 14 2010, 01:35 PM~19065616
> *Frank, I check your email. Pics sent.
> *


EZ email sent back, but lmk on the side mirrors


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

2 Members: 209impala, turri 67

Sup Frank.

--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 15 2010, 11:12 AM~19072449
> *2 Members: 209impala, turri 67
> 
> Sup Frank.
> ...


WHATS UP W/ THEM MIRRORS TURRI


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 15 2010, 11:14 AM~19072476
> *WHATS UP W/ THEM MIRRORS TURRI
> *


HAHAHAHA! I think EZ is going to hook you up w/ some OG's. I need to get my car put together then I'll start getting rid of any extra parts I have. 

--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 15 2010, 12:01 PM~19072900
> *HAHAHAHA!  I think EZ is going to hook you up w/ some OG's.  I need to get my car put together then I'll start getting rid of any extra parts I have.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


  He only had the drivers side, I still need the pasenger mirror.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 15 2010, 12:49 PM~19073269
> * He only had the drivers side, I still need the pasenger mirror.
> *


Passenger mirror I won't get rid of, I need that one. I might know where to get an NOS driver's side one... He only had the mirror, no HW. I could look if you're interested; it was pricey if I remember correctly though. 

--Turri.


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone have a good picture of the trunk area where the rear cylinders come through?


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Aluquerque








back in the days.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Nov 15 2010, 05:38 PM~19074601
> *Aluquerque
> 
> 
> ...


that's what's up...


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

Where's the best place to order sheetmetal from for a 7. I'm finnaly gonna get to start working on mine and need some lower quarters.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 15 2010, 06:26 PM~19076134
> *Where's the best place to order sheetmetal from for a 7. I'm finnaly gonna get to start working on mine and need some lower quarters.
> *


I picked up mine from Classic Industries. I think everyone gets them from the same source, same mold etc. Not sure though, but I think they do becuase everyone has the exact same size patch panels.

--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 15 2010, 01:06 PM~19073386
> *Passenger mirror I won't get rid of, I need that one.  I might know where to get an NOS driver's side one...  He only had the mirror, no HW.  I could look if you're interested; it was pricey if I remember correctly though.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


If you run the remote one you wont need it :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

i got this remote mirror..



















but not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 15 2010, 10:00 PM~19079414
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 15 2010, 11:00 PM~19079414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep it!  I'm not a big fan of those since they only made one side


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 15 2010, 11:00 PM~19079414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Debo has at least two of each options plus extras in his garage! Accessory Nazi! :biggrin: 

Turri.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 5 2010, 10:58 PM~18998280
> *Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 16 2010, 08:49 AM~19081244
> *Debo has at least two of each options plus extras in his garage!  Accessory Nazi! :biggrin:
> 
> Turri.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 16 2010, 07:01 AM~19080791
> *Keep it!  I'm not a big fan of those since they only made one side
> *


 :uh: they will work on pass side also


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 16 2010, 09:58 AM~19081683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey big dawg were can i find dose 2 intanans that go on the back homie :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks good bro! when u gonna bring it to my house so i can put the hydraulics in!



> _Originally posted by chewie_@Nov 8 2010, 11:37 AM~19016303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i got my quarter at classic industries then made the rest my self



> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 15 2010, 06:26 PM~19076134
> *Where's the best place to order sheetmetal from for a 7. I'm finnaly gonna get to start working on mine and need some lower quarters.
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 16 2010, 09:58 AM~19081683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*too clean *:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 16 2010, 09:19 AM~19081424
> *:uh: they will work on pass side also
> *


With Modification!!  It was only made for the drivers side.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 16 2010, 09:58 AM~19081683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice ride but they should have left that paint alone and not put that silver over the purple imo.  it just stood out better the other way. Still looks good though *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Nov 16 2010, 02:51 PM~19083911
> *looks good bro! when u gonna bring it to my house so i can put the hydraulics in!
> *


  wassup hows your 67 coming along?....


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

MY OLD 67 IMPALA IT WENT TO JAPAN


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

man that's a clean 67 !


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Nov 17 2010, 11:07 AM~19092146
> *man that's a clean 67 !
> *


it was todd but guys from japan bought it


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 16 2010, 08:50 PM~19087493
> *Nice ride but they should have left that paint alone and not put that silver over the purple imo.  it just stood out better the other way. Still looks good though
> 
> 
> ...


were can i find dose 2 intenas in the back homie trying 2 find them homies anyone!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Nov 17 2010, 09:10 PM~19089942
> *MY OLD 67 IMPALA IT WENT TO JAPAN
> 
> 
> ...


This is the car that inspired me to build a '67


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Nov 17 2010, 06:00 PM~19095384
> *were can i find dose 2 intenas in the back homie trying 2 find them homies anyone!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I believe those are off a '59 Impala. (EZ, Debo and Frank will know for sure) Should be able to find them through Cars1, Classic Industries etc.

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 17 2010, 06:31 PM~19095685
> *I believe those are off a '59 Impala. (EZ, Debo and Frank will know for sure)  Should be able to find them through Cars1, Classic Industries etc.
> --Turri.*


The ones on this seven are actually off a 63-64 Impala. The ones you want to get are the 59-60 Impala antennas with the tear drop base. Just like the ones Frank, 209Impala, has on his ride.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Nov 17 2010, 06:27 PM~19095642
> *This is the car that inspired me to build a '67
> *


is that rite bro :cheesy: yeah bought it junk and built it to cruise not be sitting in the garged


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

well who ever has your 67 is very lucky to have such a sweet ride that you sold them ... i guess the $ you got may lead on making a second 67 one day ?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 17 2010, 06:49 PM~19095878
> *The ones on this seven are actually off a 63-64 Impala. The ones you want to get are the 59-60 Impala antennas with the tear drop base. Just like the ones Frank, 209Impala,  has on his ride.
> *


*HERES A PRETTY GOOD PIC OF THE ONES I HAVE ON THE CAR *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 17 2010, 09:31 PM~19097565
> *HERES A PRETTY GOOD PIC OF THE ONES I HAVE ON THE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


nice BUT they would look cleaner if they were power just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 17 2010, 09:45 PM~19097746
> *nice BUT they would look cleaner if they were power just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


whts up D-bo u rolling on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Nov 17 2010, 09:50 PM~19097797
> *whts up D-bo u rolling on sunday :biggrin:
> *


where 2? its gonna b pouring


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 17 2010, 09:53 PM~19097829
> *where 2? its gonna b pouring
> *


Is it supposed to rain in LA on Sunday for the show??? I'm heading out to San Diego on Saturday.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 17 2010, 09:45 PM~19097746
> *nice BUT they would look cleaner if they were power just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


You should know by now I can either take or leave that Acc. Stuff. The Only Acc. I need to get working is my A/C :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 17 2010, 10:06 PM~19098003
> *You should know by now I can either take  or leave that Acc. Stuff. The Only Acc. I need to get working is my A/C :biggrin:
> *


just roll all the windows dwn & hall ass :biggrin: j.k. its suppose 2 rain all wknd but u know our wonderful forecasters...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 17 2010, 10:09 PM~19098031
> *just roll all the windows dwn & hall ass :biggrin: j.k. its suppose 2 rain all wknd but u know our wonderful forecasters...
> *


Trip out its supposed to rain all weekend up here to :uh: I thought I was going to get away from all that :angry:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 17 2010, 10:10 PM~19098041
> *Trip out its supposed to rain all weekend up here to :uh: I thought I was going to get away from all that :angry:
> *


its gonna b a patron with coffee wknd :naughty:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Nov 17 2010, 07:34 PM~19096246
> *well who ever has your 67 is very lucky to have such a sweet ride that you sold them ... i guess the $ you got may lead on making a  second 67 one day ?
> *


i bought a 66 impala bro


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 17 2010, 06:31 PM~19095685
> *I believe those are off a '59 Impala. (EZ, Debo and Frank will know for sure)  Should be able to find them through Cars1, Classic Industries etc.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


thank u homie :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Nov 17 2010, 06:00 PM~19095384
> *were can i find dose 2 intenas in the back homie trying 2 find them homies anyone!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CLASSIC INDUSTRIES OR THE CAR SHOP IN ORANGE


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 18 2010, 06:48 PM~19105166
> *CLASSIC INDUSTRIES OR THE CAR SHOP IN ORANGE
> *


thanks homie i just ordered them from antene x from 50 2 60 impalas there clean but thanks for the info big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Nov 19 2010, 04:10 PM~19112780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

came up on these mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hey! its commin along slowly. i made new a-arms and trailing arms for it, started molding a few parts of the car this week. hopefully i can kandy the belly by the beginning of next month, tired of seeing it sit, but money is tight.



> _Originally posted by chewie_@Nov 17 2010, 01:02 AM~19089793
> * wassup hows your 67 coming along?....
> *


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Nov 20 2010, 12:20 AM~19115736
> *hey! its commin along slowly. i made new a-arms and trailing arms for it, started molding a few parts of the car this week. hopefully i can kandy the belly  by the beginning of next month, tired of seeing it sit, but money is tight.
> *



CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS OF IT...ILL BE WORKING ON MINE STARTING NEW YEARS.


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Nov 17 2010, 03:10 AM~19089942
> *MY OLD 67 IMPALA IT WENT TO JAPAN
> 
> 
> ...




THATS A BEAUTIFUL RIDE HOMIE..


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

L


> _Originally posted by chewie_@Nov 20 2010, 02:13 AM~19116109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 19 2010, 09:51 PM~19115059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U got all the cum up nice adish 4 the 7sss u own. Case don't talk or c u hve a good Thxs Gveing tht go 4 ALL the 67 rder :biggrin:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

> Spotlights,cable control Dealer installed accessory for all conventional
> Chevrolets.....lights do work....$900.00 plus shipping.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnnDzMjaO0g...be_gdata_player


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Nov 19 2010, 11:24 PM~19115755
> *THATS A BEAUTIFUL RIDE HOMIE..
> *


thanks homie


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Nov 19 2010, 05:10 PM~19112780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is the green one still for sale??


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:h5: *very clean 67*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

WHATS UP 67 RIDERS. I'M OUT HERE KICKING IT IN SAN DIEGO FOR A WEEK, SO OLD SCHOOL 67 HIT ME UP  YOU GOT THE # :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 22 2010, 12:08 PM~19132971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 22 2010, 06:01 PM~19135871
> *WHATS UP 67 RIDERS. I'M OUT HERE KICKING IT IN SAN DIEGO FOR A WEEK, SO OLD SCHOOL 67 HIT ME UP   YOU GOT THE # :biggrin:
> *


Frank, did you get the pic and text I sent you last week? Hit me up.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 23 2010, 06:56 AM~19141084
> *Frank, did you get the pic and text I sent you last week? Hit me up.
> *


GOT IT BRO


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Nov 20 2010, 08:45 AM~19116843
> *L
> Love it.
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT FOR THE7 RIDERS


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

winter on the west coast .... a place to hide ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 26 2010, 05:31 PM~19170598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Debo, that front shot of your ride looks bad ass!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 29 2010, 12:18 PM~19190801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good brother


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 29 2010, 01:18 PM~19190801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL LOOKING GOOD DAVE  I MISSED YOU WHEN I WAS OUT THERE THIS PAST WEEK BUT I SHOULD'VE CALLED YOU I NEEDED A FEW PARTS. GET AT ME WHEN YOU CAN OR I'LL BE CALLING YOU SOON


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Nov 29 2010, 03:57 PM~19191954
> *Looking good brother
> *


Gracias!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 29 2010, 10:42 PM~19196761
> *STILL LOOKING GOOD DAVE  I MISSED YOU WHEN I WAS OUT THERE THIS PAST WEEK BUT I SHOULD'VE CALLED YOU I NEEDED A FEW PARTS. GET AT ME WHEN YOU CAN OR I'LL BE CALLING YOU SOON
> *


Thanks bro, Call me when u get a chance.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 29 2010, 01:18 PM~19190801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Nov 30 2010, 09:05 AM~19199629
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey EZ it was great to finally meet you in person last weekend...thank you for having us by and showing us some of your treasures! :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 29 2010, 01:18 PM~19190801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK PIC :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Dec 1 2010, 07:31 AM~19208368
> *hey EZ it was great to finally meet you in person last weekend...thank you for having us by and showing us some of your treasures!  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime....you are always welcome here


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 16 2010, 09:58 AM~19081683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 16 2010, 10:58 AM~19081683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice bro


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone got some interior pics of their 67 that shows where the switches are mounted?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 01:44 PM~19201718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

all of these are forsale the seat track is bench :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones have these for sale seat track 2 bills bench only complete 


and the powerwindow set up is HARD TOP front and back with the switches with no harness


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Dec 4 2010, 05:36 PM~19239087
> *anyone got some interior pics of their 67 that shows where the switches are mounted?
> *


Which switches are you talking about?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I have some pics saved on my work computer. 
I will post some up on Monday.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I think this is (one) of Debo's cars. . .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's another one, but it only has the power window switch. . .


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: turri 67, cafeconlechedjs


Sup Carlos. How's the ride coming along? Pick up any new accessories?

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Dec 6 2010, 08:10 AM~19251885
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: turri 67, cafeconlechedjs
> Sup Carlos.  How's the ride coming along?  Pick up any new accessories?
> ...



Whats happening homie? Went to Pomona yesterday and got an electronic distributor and some original valve covers with the Chevrolet script on them.
My kid picked up an HID conversion kit for $100 for his 72 Monte Carlo. 
I would've got some for my ride too, but homie didn't the right ones for the 7. 

We got home and hooked them up and they are bright as hell. Big difference!

I'm going to be getting my interior in the next couple of months. So I'm trying
to save up for that.

What about you brother? Whats happening with your ride?


----------



## TINY H.P. (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLEZ0917_@Nov 6 2010, 12:56 AM~18999455
> *MY 67 COMING SOON...  WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


NICE "BARBIE" CAR


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Dec 6 2010, 11:35 AM~19252954
> *Whats happening homie? Went to Pomona yesterday and got an electronic distributor and some original valve covers with the Chevrolet script on them.
> My kid picked up an HID conversion kit for $100 for his 72 Monte Carlo.
> I would've got some for my ride too, but homie didn't the right ones for the 7.
> ...



Pomona was cold as hell yesterday! My ride is sitting there, hasn't moved too far in the last couple of months; sitting at the shop waiting to get worked on.

--Turri.


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

qvo 67 riders jst passing tru


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Dec 6 2010, 06:41 PM~19256778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT IS SIK JR.


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 6 2010, 08:18 PM~19257878
> *SHIT IS SIK JR.
> *


THANK MAN JST TRYING 2 KEEP UP WITH U BIG DOGZ hno: hno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Dec 6 2010, 08:41 PM~19258160
> *THANK MAN JST TRYING 2 KEEP UP WITH U BIG DOGZ hno:  hno:
> *


SHIT BRO, YOU MAKING ME WANNA THROW ON MY HUBS NOW


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

this is my 67 i'v been workin on


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67chevy_@Dec 7 2010, 02:27 PM~19264416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking digging the pnt job on it looks good bro u guys r doing wrk on thm 7s :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Dec 6 2010, 06:41 PM~19256778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Serious Homie, Just Serious


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Dec 4 2010, 09:36 PM~19239087
> *anyone got some interior pics of their 67 that shows where the switches are mounted?
> *


power window switches mount exactly in place of the crank handle holes...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 67chevy_@Dec 7 2010, 02:27 PM~19264416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 7 2010, 04:46 AM~19261004
> *SHIT BRO, YOU MAKING ME WANNA THROW ON MY HUBS NOW
> *


 :biggrin: I USUALLY TROW THEM ON IN THE WINTER OR LOOOONNNNNGGGGG DRIVES! I TROW MY ZS 4 LOCAL SHOWS ONLY I REALLEY DONT WANNA PUT 2MUCH STRESS ON MY MOTOR ON LIL 13S CUZ I WILL B LIKE hno: 2 FAR AWAY SHOW!


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINY H.P._@Dec 6 2010, 02:24 PM~19253855
> *NICE "BARBIE" CAR
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Dec 8 2010, 06:31 PM~19276798
> *:biggrin: I USUALLY TROW THEM ON IN THE WINTER OR LOOOONNNNNGGGGG DRIVES! I TROW MY ZS 4 LOCAL SHOWS ONLY I REALLEY DONT WANNA PUT 2MUCH STRESS ON MY MOTOR ON LIL 13S CUZ I WILL B LIKE hno: 2 FAR AWAY SHOW!
> *


I ROLLED ON MY 13'S TO RENO, CHICO, BAKERSFIELD, ETC.... I JUST LIKE TO CHANGE UP THE LOOK EVERY NOW AND THAN


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 8 2010, 09:12 PM~19278709
> *I ROLLED ON MY 13'S TO RENO, CHICO, BAKERSFIELD, ETC.... I JUST LIKE TO CHANGE UP THE LOOK EVERY NOW AND THAN
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 8 2010, 09:14 PM~19278730
> *:drama:
> *


 :nono: Dont even start with me Gabe! You seen the pics of my ride in Reno this past August


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 5 2010, 12:37 PM~19244801
> *tjones have these for sale  seat track  2 bills  bench only complete
> and the powerwindow set up is HARD TOP  front and back  with the switches with no  harness
> 
> ...



u still have power window set up available? if so how much $? thx.....JB


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 9 2010, 03:58 AM~19281333
> *:nono: Dont even start with me Gabe! You seen the pics of my ride in Reno this past August
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 9 2010, 10:43 AM~19283141
> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Debo, any updates on the '56? When will it be done?

--Turri.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Dec 9 2010, 12:40 PM~19284039
> *Sup Debo, any updates on the '56?  When will it be done?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Ya we wnt 2 c more pics :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Dec 9 2010, 12:40 PM~19284039
> *Sup Debo, any updates on the '56?  When will it be done?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


sup turri.im gonna start back on it in jan 2011 i been busy helping out sum homies with thier rides im havn the floors replaced after new years they have a ltl bit of rust that can b repaired but im just gonna replace em complete.il keep u guys posted.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Dec 9 2010, 02:48 PM~19284979
> *Ya we wnt 2 c more pics  :biggrin:
> *


soon :biggrin: . r u going 2 long beach this sunday? me & da prez r gonna have a spot.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedstylo1965 (Jun 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## wickedstylo1965 (Jun 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Dec 9 2010, 05:05 PM~19286100
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wickedstylo1965_@Dec 9 2010, 05:42 PM~19286466
> * TTT
> *


Any pic of wht u got :0


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 9 2010, 03:01 PM~19285091
> *soon :biggrin: . r u going 2 long beach this sunday? me & da prez r gonna have a spot.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Nov 26 2010, 05:31 PM~19170598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 4 2010, 12:29 AM~17956860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone got more pics of this rag?


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

got the vert out in the weekend
sunstoke gooood :biggrin:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Dec 6 2010, 09:00 AM~19251833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOADED!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Dec 12 2010, 01:02 PM~19307806
> *got the vert out in the weekend
> sunstoke gooood :biggrin: *












Is your drivers eyebrow bent?


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 13 2010, 10:02 AM~19308713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not sure what u mean?
alls good, might just be the pic


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 8 2010, 09:12 PM~19278709
> *I ROLLED ON MY 13'S TO RENO, CHICO, BAKERSFIELD, ETC.... I JUST LIKE TO CHANGE UP THE LOOK EVERY NOW AND THAN
> *


 :roflmao: well u now wat they say pix or it neva happend :wow:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by antwonee63_@Dec 12 2010, 12:58 AM~19305680
> *anyone got more pics of this rag?
> *


You can likely see that rag up close and personal at the Majestics New Years Day Picnic. It was there last year, pretty nice.

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

pulled out my rag for a ltl spin :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Dec 12 2010, 06:27 PM~19310051
> *:roflmao: well u now wat they say pix or it neva happend :wow:
> *


 :0 i wanna see pics rollin on da freeway :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 12 2010, 10:11 PM~19312107
> *:0  i wanna see pics rollin on da freeway :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IT WOULD BE NICE IF I COULD TAKE PICS OF MYSELF :uh: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Dec 12 2010, 03:53 PM~19309006
> *not sure what u mean?
> alls good, might just be the pic
> *


OK COOL, I HAVE A CHERRY ONE FOR SALE.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 13 2010, 07:22 AM~19313935
> *YEAH IT WOULD BE NICE IF I COULD TAKE PICS OF MYSELF  :uh:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :uh: u rolld by urself to reno.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 13 2010, 07:24 AM~19313940
> *OK COOL, I HAVE A CHERRY ONE FOR SALE.
> *


Eyebrow hoarder! Isn't this about the third or fourth one you came across now?

--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Dec 13 2010, 09:18 AM~19314405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wickedstylo1965 (Jun 18, 2010)

parting out my 67 impala if ur looking 4 parts hit me up


----------



## wickedstylo1965 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Parting Out 67 Impala 2 Door*  



























PM me for prices or more pics...
Pick Up Or Meet Halfway[/size


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 13 2010, 10:23 AM~19314748
> *THEY RELY ON ME TO TAKE PICS MOST OF THE TIME  BUT I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN DIG UP :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN I WOULD B LIKE OOOO HEELLLL NA!!!!!! WE NEED2 SWICH IT UP! HEY IM JST PULLING UR LEG!!!!! ON THE PIX OR IT NEVA HAPPEN!


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

anybody tryn to sell there 67' rag??


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

got this rag for sale 13k obo!
















































some rust in trunk but thats about it
















































[/quote]
















































[/quote]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> got this rag for sale 13k obo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Dec 15 2010, 01:45 PM~19334400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I NEVER NOTICED THE IMPALA IN THE DESIGN UNTIL NOW


----------



## wickedstylo1965 (Jun 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wickedstylo1965_@Dec 13 2010, 01:10 PM~19315730
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















*REAR PASSENGER QUARTER PANEL*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*WASSUP FELLAS......BEEN AWHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN IN HERE, JUST WANNA SAY HELLO TO THE FOLKS. I HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES ARE IN BEST OF HEALTH AND READY FOR THE HOLIDAYS. IF I DON'T TALK OR SEE ANYONE IN HERE.....MERRY CHRISTMAS - FELIZ NAVIDAD - HAPPY HANUKAH. ONE LOVE AND BLESSINGS TO EACH AND ALL - BIG RASTA*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 15 2010, 06:07 PM~19336662
> *WASSUP FELLAS......BEEN AWHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN IN HERE, JUST WANNA SAY HELLO TO THE FOLKS. I HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES ARE IN BEST OF HEALTH AND READY FOR THE HOLIDAYS. IF I DON'T TALK OR SEE ANYONE IN HERE.....MERRY CHRISTMAS - FELIZ NAVIDAD - HAPPY HANUKAH. ONE LOVE AND BLESSINGS TO EACH AND ALL - BIG RASTA
> *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up 67 Riders!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Dec 16 2010, 09:16 AM~19342280
> *Whats Up 67 Riders!!!!!! :wave:
> *


What's up! You taking your 7 to the picnic this year?

--Turri.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> got this rag for sale 13k obo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Dec 13 2010, 08:10 PM~19319823
> *anybody tryn to sell there 67' rag??
> *



There's a really nice gold one - SS ragtop on ebay right now (not mine). 
The buy it now price is $15,000.
Here's the ebay number:110624970627


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

had a couple vanity mirrors laying around so just put both on my car.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Dec 16 2010, 10:08 AM~19342718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 16 2010, 04:59 PM~19345943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM D-bo thk i saw god in ur pic let us pray :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 16 2010, 05:32 PM~19346186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Yo Art,
Please give me some more info on this New Years Day picnic. I'd like
To go this year. Thanks brother


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

So what’s the verdict on the rear end? Do have to shorten it to run skirts? I know the answer may be on this topic but too many pages to look for it. Thanks


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 17 2010, 11:25 PM~19358290
> *So what’s the verdict on the rear end? Do have to shorten it to run skirts? I know the answer may be on this topic but too many pages to look for it.  Thanks
> *


shorten the rear end to do it rt or butch up ur skirt & hope it dont mess up the tire.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Dec 17 2010, 11:12 PM~19358197
> *Yo Art,
> Please give me some more info on this New Years Day picnic. I'd like
> To go this year. Thanks brother
> *


PM sent.

--Turri.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 18 2010, 09:40 AM~19360042
> *shorten the rear end to do it rt or butch up ur skirt & hope it dont mess up the tire.
> *


How much do you shorten it? Any pics of butch up skirts? Thanks for your help :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 18 2010, 10:11 AM~19360198
> *How much do you shorten it? Any pics of butch up skirts? Thanks for your help  :biggrin:
> *


If you shorten it, you'll go atleast an 1" on ea. side. If you decide to cut up the skirts like I did your going to end up bolting them on instead of using the hardware they came with. I cut the lower lip off mine as well as cut off the arm the clamps em down.


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Dec 13 2010, 08:02 AM~19307806
> *got the vert out in the weekend
> sunstoke gooood :biggrin:
> 
> ...


mighty fine 67 there cuzzy...


----------



## panther67 (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 18 2010, 12:04 PM~19360884
> *If you shorten it, you'll go atleast an 1" on ea. side. If you decide to cut up the skirts like I did your going to end up bolting them on instead of using the hardware they came with. I cut the lower lip off mine as well as cut off the arm the clamps em down.
> *


Thanks for your help homie picture would highly appreciated…..so no rubbing after trimming the skirts?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Dec 18 2010, 10:49 PM~19365062
> *Thanks for your help homie picture would highly appreciated…..so no rubbing after trimming the skirts?
> *


I CAN ROLL EVEN AFTER TRIMMING BUT AT STOCK HEIGHT, IF I LOWER IT PAST THAT IT RUBS A LITTLE ON THE DRIVER SIDE


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 16 2010, 04:59 PM~19345943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 15 2010, 02:10 PM~19334657
> *:0 I NEVER NOTICED THE IMPALA IN THE DESIGN UNTIL NOW
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by panther67_@Dec 18 2010, 10:38 PM~19364987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Check out the latest issue of Deadend Magazine!

http://deadendmagazine.com/index.html


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 19 2010, 04:24 AM~19366171
> *I CAN ROLL EVEN AFTER TRIMMING BUT AT STOCK HEIGHT, IF I LOWER IT PAST THAT IT RUBS A LITTLE ON THE DRIVER SIDE
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie just want to make sure before i get the rear end chromed. :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 19 2010, 02:27 PM~19368346
> *Check out the latest issue of Deadend Magazine!
> 
> http://deadendmagazine.com/index.html
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:44 PM~19201718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE LIL HOMIE MARIOS 7, ANOTHER 1 OF DEBO'S FINE WORK


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Check out the latest issue of Deadend Magazine!

http://deadendmagazine.com/index.html
















[/quote]
CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 19 2010, 02:27 PM~19368346
> *Check out the latest issue of Deadend Magazine!
> http://deadendmagazine.com/index.html
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Dec 19 2010, 11:00 PM~19372431
> *THE LIL HOMIE MARIOS 7, ANOTHER 1 OF DEBO'S FINE WORK
> *


He does good wrk. Whts up 4 the 1st


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Dec 20 2010, 01:24 PM~19375679
> *He does good wrk. Whts up 4 the 1st
> *


yorba park off the 91 n imperial


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Dec 20 2010, 08:59 PM~19379965
> *yorba park off the 91 n imperial
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Dec 16 2010, 09:39 AM~19342457
> *What's up!  You taking your 7 to the picnic this year?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Nah Bro, Mines Still Under Construction.....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Dec 21 2010, 11:45 AM~19385026
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


r u rollin?????


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 21 2010, 06:52 PM~19388213
> *r u rollin?????
> *


Its a must :biggrin: rght or get fine $$$$$$$


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Dec 21 2010, 09:30 PM~19389065
> *Its a must  :biggrin: rght or get fine $$$$$$$
> *


]LOL


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

WHERES ALL THE 67 FAMILY AT???


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Dec 21 2010, 09:34 PM~19389676
> *]LOL
> *


Get on him    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Dec 21 2010, 08:30 PM~19389065
> *Its a must  :biggrin: rght or get fine $$$$$$$
> *


 :yes: finally got new rubber for my ride :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLEZ0917_@Nov 5 2010, 11:56 PM~18999455
> *MY 67 COMING SOON...  WHAT YOU GUYS THINK???
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS REAL NICE !! HOW MUCH ARE YOUR ARMS EXTENDED ??*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 22 2010, 06:57 PM~19397643
> *:yes: finally got new rubber for my ride :biggrin:
> *


 Lets c pic of new shoes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Nov 5 2010, 08:58 PM~18998280
> *Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.mayhem (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Dec 12 2010, 01:02 PM~19307806
> *got the vert out in the weekend
> sunstoke gooood :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> >


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS 67 RIDERS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say homies I have two 67 Impala cars for sale! Pm for more info about the cars thanks!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS 67 RIDERS :biggrin: *


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 25 2010, 12:54 AM~19415613
> *Say homies I have two 67 Impala cars for sale! Pm for more info about the cars thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


no one interested in this projects? Come on homies they will go for a decent price!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67 impala vinyl trim moulding $60 plus shippng.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 25 2010, 04:56 PM~19419343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 25 2010, 03:56 PM~19419343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD MOTHER F##KER RIGHT THERE DEBO...DAMN


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

Finally finished the 67, got a wheel alignment today ready for summer. (in NZ)


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Dec 27 2010, 05:24 AM~19429289
> *Finally finished the 67, got a wheel alignment today ready for summer. (in NZ)
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic bro the 67 imp looks clean!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening 67 family,
Anyone looking to dress up their engine with some chrome?
I have a double-groove chrome pulley for the water pump and the single
groove power steering pump also chrome. These are for a long water pump.
Both of these pieces are brand new and still in the original package. I bought them at Pepboys and then realized they are not for an AC car and can't use them. 
Of course, I lost the receipt and can't return them. Cost me about $40, you get them for $25 for both. You pick up or pay shipping. LMK

Give me a call for pics from my cell phone. . .Thanks

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 25 2010, 02:56 PM~19419343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Debo. . . :0 

Did you say you were going to that New Year's picnic/carshow? 
I'd like to get a look at your 67's in person.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 25 2010, 04:09 PM~19419405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SOLD!! DO THEY HAVE THE CLIPS, HIT ME UP GABE I WANT EM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Dec 27 2010, 03:24 AM~19429289
> *Finally finished the 67, got a wheel alignment today ready for summer. (in NZ)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Dec 27 2010, 10:44 AM~19430237
> *Damn Debo. . .  :0
> 
> Did you say you were going to that New Year's picnic/carshow?
> ...


WE CHARGE FOR STUFF LIKE THAT........































































































































LOL J/K.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Dec 27 2010, 09:44 AM~19430237
> *Damn Debo. . .  :0
> 
> Did you say you were going to that New Year's picnic/carshow?
> ...


na im stayin local


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Dec 27 2010, 04:06 PM~19432959
> *:0 SOLD!! DO THEY HAVE THE CLIPS, HIT ME UP GABE I WANT EM!!! :biggrin:
> *


sorry frank i sold em yesterday & i had clips also


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 27 2010, 07:30 PM~19434459
> *sorry frank i sold em yesterday & i had clips also
> *


 :angry:  Thanks for posting the sale  now you know who to call when they come around again :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

drop off frame for 56 to get powder coated today :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 28 2010, 09:53 AM~19439203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Dec 27 2010, 03:24 AM~19429289
> *Finally finished the 67, got a wheel alignment today ready for summer. (in NZ)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:co












































ol: had to re do the car be ware of who dose your car


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

have to love it just can quit 67 are the best of the best :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

took the body to get stripped all the way dwn hno:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 25 2010, 03:56 PM~19419343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 30 2010, 06:47 PM~19461115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY NUT THIS IS A 67 FEST NOT A DEBO FEST LOL.............











































































































































JUSS KIDDING NUT. ITS GOING TO B A BAD MUTHA SHUT UR MOUTH ............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

does anybody know if the a vert fram is the same as a hardtop?


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry i meant frame


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Dec 25 2010, 04:09 PM~19419405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 30 2010, 08:17 PM~19462407
> *thanks for the mouldings now im gonna flake out my roof  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: THATS WHAT I WANTED TO DO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Dec 30 2010, 07:29 PM~19461864
> *does anybody know if the a vert fram is the same as a hardtop?
> *


I'M PRETTY SURE THE VERT FRAME HAS A LITTLE MORE BEEF IN THE MIDDLE.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Dec 30 2010, 07:29 PM~19461864
> *does anybody know if the a vert fram is the same as a hardtop?
> *


vert is a beefier frame & has a couple extra body mount holes


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 30 2010, 06:03 PM~19461204
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 30 2010, 08:17 PM~19462407
> *thanks for the mouldings now im gonna flake out my roof  :biggrin:
> *


anytime...make sure 2 post pics


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: Jst wcthing the D-Bo show.LOL


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Dec 30 2010, 09:07 PM~19463060
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: Jst wcthing the D-Bo show.LOL
> *











urrrr


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Dec 30 2010, 10:07 PM~19463060
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: Jst wcthing the D-Bo show.LOL
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: x67


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 30 2010, 10:21 PM~19463235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT TELL THATS WHO I THINK IT IS :0


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Dec 30 2010, 07:29 PM~19461864
> *does anybody know if the a vert fram is the same as a hardtop?
> *


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## wickedstylo1965 (Jun 18, 2010)

got front & back bumpers,both rear 1/4 windows ,pass & driver doors & windows,hood ,trunk, complete dash front seat window trim (no steering wheel)


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

added a few ltl things to my ride...oh & a pic of my daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 31 2010, 04:31 PM~19469871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I STILL DONT SEE HOW YOU CAN GO SIDE TO SIDE W/ THEM SKIRTS ON WITH YOUR REAR END NOT BEING CUT??? MUCH PROPS TO YOU ON THAT ONE, MAYBE ONE DAY YOU'LL SHARE THAT SECRET W/ ME


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 30 2010, 08:59 PM~19462968
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: I MISS THAT CAR....  :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jan 1 2011, 04:46 PM~19476028
> *:wave:  I MISS THAT CAR....    :biggrin:
> *


i luv it i mash on it everywhere..ive had sum good offers but :nono: not for sale


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 1 2011, 06:04 PM~19476453
> *i luv it i mash on it everywhere..ive had sum good offers but :nono: not for sale
> *


GLAD IT ENDED UP IN GOOD HANDS....


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wickedstylo1965_@Dec 31 2010, 09:04 AM~19466284
> *got front & back bumpers,both rear 1/4 windows ,pass & driver doors & windows,hood ,trunk, complete dash front seat window trim (no steering wheel)
> 
> 
> ...


is tht a tilt on it n how $$$ 4 it :0 pm me 4 prce $$$


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

just picked this 67 up yesterday


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I have to share my 67 Fastback that we built at my old shop in the San Gabriel Valley. The 67 now represents Our Japan Chapter in Tokashima Shi, Japan.*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 30 2010, 09:21 PM~19463235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 30 2010, 09:21 PM~19463235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening 67 world?
I was planning to put this in my car, but have decided to go another way (44" moonroof instead). If you're interested, I have a Comfortron AC set up for a 67 Impala for sale. This includes the following:
AC controller
Center dash chrome air outlet
Complete AC dash cut from 67 Impala
Complete AC firewall cut from 67 Impala
(2) AC Dash pads-both need to be redone
NOS Birdcage sensor -absolutely perfect condition
Plastic sensor that goes near the windshield motor
(2) Sets of All the plastic ducts that go under the dashboard
AC Compressor with all brackets
AC Condensor

If you're interested call me. I plan to take pics of everything and would like to sell this as a complete unit. If I dont get any takers, I will put it on ebay and part it out.

Thanks and Happy New Year  
Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I forgot that I also have the AC/Heating housing units that go in the passenger compartment and in the engine compartment.

Thanks again

Carlos


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 3 2011, 02:40 PM~19491537
> *Whats happening 67 world?
> I was planning to put this in my car, but have decided to go another way (44" moonroof instead). If you're interested, I have a Comfortron AC set up for a 67 Impala for sale. This includes the following:
> AC controller
> ...


I'll trade you for some eybrows  LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 3 2011, 02:24 PM~19491848
> *I'll trade you for some eybrows  LOL :biggrin:
> *


DAMN! I just got some eyebrows too.


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

Loving the Kiwi summer, loving the '67 more


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice ride !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 3 2011, 08:11 PM~19494733
> *DAMN! I just got some eyebrows too.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone Have Some 67 Bumper Guards For Sale???


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 4 2011, 11:51 AM~19500296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

Lookin good Calleycat


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jan 2 2011, 12:53 AM~19478963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope u did not mess anything up by loading the body like that homie!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 4 2011, 07:40 PM~19504578
> *I hope u did not mess anything up by loading the body like that homie!
> *


no we used carpet dollies to load it


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 4 2011, 09:56 AM~19499505
> *Anyone Have Some 67 Bumper Guards For Sale???
> *


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 4 2011, 09:56 AM~19499505
> *Anyone Have Some 67 Bumper Guards For Sale???
> *


PM sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 4 2011, 10:51 AM~19500296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Parra ... Car is looking killer


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 4 2011, 11:51 AM~19500296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 5 2011, 09:39 AM~19509616
> *PM sent
> *


homie do u have the rear guards :x:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 5 2011, 05:07 PM~19512812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Jan 5 2011, 03:26 PM~19512360
> *homie do u have the rear guards :x:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 4 2011, 05:47 PM~19503182
> *Lookin good Calleycat
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Clean


----------



## gezr93705 (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 6 2011, 02:24 PM~19514920
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Clean
> *


Thanks bro its getting there...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gezr93705_@Jan 5 2011, 09:35 PM~19516557
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Another pic of my 67 & my other 3 rides that are in Japan representing the "BIG T"</span>*


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 6 2011, 05:11 PM~19517001
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Another pic of my 67 & my other 3 rides that are in Japan representing the "BIG T"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I'm heading over those ways later this year to check out the auto scene


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia+Jan 4 2011, 01:39 PM~19500628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS ....


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 6 2011, 12:20 AM~19518325
> *THANKS ....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 5 2011, 04:07 PM~19512812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow looks good . wht u talking bout Williss!!!!!!!!
: :wow: :wow:    :run: :run: :run:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

1967 IMPALA FOR SALE :wow: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=576175&hl=


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Jan 6 2011, 07:40 PM~19525325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Jan 7 2011, 02:40 PM~19525325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexy!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Jan 6 2011, 07:40 PM~19525325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wht u thk D-Bo I lke ths color 4 my 7 :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 7 2011, 06:33 AM~19529032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 7 2011, 06:33 AM~19529032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FUCKEN SICK!!!


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Dec 25 2010, 04:09 PM~19419405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I have set for sale too same price :cheesy:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

here they r,   hit me u if any needs them thanks


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Jan 7 2011, 04:55 PM~19533690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hit up your member 209impala


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 7 2011, 10:25 AM~19530232
> *Wht u thk D-Bo I lke ths color 4 my 7  :0
> *


it would be sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 7 2011, 09:25 AM~19530232
> *Wht u thk D-Bo I lke ths color 4 my 7  :0
> *


it looks even better in the sun :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 7 2011, 06:33 AM~19529032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wickedstylo1965_@Dec 31 2010, 09:04 AM~19466284
> *got front & back bumpers,both rear 1/4 windows ,pass & driver doors & windows,hood ,trunk, complete dash front seat window trim (no steering wheel)
> 
> 
> ...


hey how much for the inside pillar moldings


----------



## 1proudG-Timer (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 7 2011, 06:33 AM~19529032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics!?


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

anyone know the length of a stock rearend on the 7


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

IT's NOT AS NICE IS ALL YOURs BUT ITs IN THE SHOP GETING PAINTED & WHAT CAN I SAY IT IS A 7


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr waino_@Jan 9 2011, 11:48 PM~19553385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie shld cumm out nice after pnt :0


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*WADDUP 67 RIDERS....DAMN I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A MINUTE. I MISSED ALOT OF NICE PICS AND 67 CONVERSATIONS. I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A BLESSED 2011...TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES. ONE LOVE CONTINUOSLY.....BIG RASTA*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 10 2011, 01:19 PM~19556798
> *WADDUP 67 RIDERS....DAMN I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE FOR A MINUTE. I MISSED ALOT OF NICE PICS AND 67 CONVERSATIONS. I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A BLESSED 2011...TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES. ONE LOVE CONTINUOSLY.....BIG RASTA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Anyone got a set of stock 67 non SS hubcaps for sale??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 11 2011, 08:46 PM~19569757
> *Anyone got a set of stock 67 non SS hubcaps for sale??
> *


I do bro!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

'67 Love


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 12 2011, 09:07 PM~19580568
> *'67 Love
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 12 2011, 08:07 PM~19580568
> *'67 Love
> 
> 
> ...



real nice :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

my 67 homies were can i find a chrome battery cover who sales them homies ive seen them on alot of rides cant find one. :cheesy:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Jan 13 2011, 03:38 PM~19587802
> *my 67 homies were can i find a chrome battery cover who sales them homies ive seen them on alot of rides cant find one. :cheesy:
> *


lokar,billetspecialties,


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@Jan 13 2011, 02:49 PM~19587929
> *lokar,billetspecialties,
> *


Damn!! thats gotta be some kind of record. that was fast. 
Thats why I love this thread, everybody sharing the love and the info. . . :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

1967'S TO THE TOP OF THIS MUTHA


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

pic from the weekend
270 mile round trip and didnt miss a beat
i should close the door first :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Jan 16 2011, 12:39 PM~19612194
> *pic from the weekend
> 270 mile round trip and didnt miss a beat
> i should close the door first :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 11 2011, 06:46 PM~19569757
> *Anyone got a set of stock 67 non SS hubcaps for sale??
> *


I got a clean set, pm me :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 12 2011, 09:07 PM~19580568
> *'67 Love
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 16 2011, 02:27 PM~19612769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

found this out in the carpark at show on the weekend...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 12 2011, 09:07 PM~19580568
> *'67 Love
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 12 2011, 09:07 PM~19580568
> *'67 Love
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Whats up my 67 brothers I got a jag rearend for sale 700 obo money talks let me know


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jan 16 2011, 09:45 PM~19616119
> *Whats up my 67 brothers I got a jag rearend for sale 700 obo money talks let me know
> *


*malo uce...got anything else for a 67?*


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i ha



































ve a few seat tracks for 6 way for sale let me know if interested


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 16 2011, 02:27 PM~19612769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

Four 67's on the weekend. Nice to meet you BADUSO :biggrin: 










There is heaps more photos from the show on my girlfriends blog, some nice shots of your car too

iheartstance

Just a couple:



















JB's is a bit rougher, but still a dope looking ride


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 18 2011, 12:58 AM~19627431
> *Four 67's on the weekend. Nice to meet you BADUSO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*tight pics*


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 18 2011, 07:58 PM~19627431
> *Four 67's on the weekend. Nice to meet you BADUSO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good to meet you too bro your car is soo clean i love it
see ya beach hop


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jan 19 2011, 05:27 PM~19641919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jan 19 2011, 05:27 PM~19641919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aint that Benny's


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT FOR DA 67 drops :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 19 2011, 08:16 PM~19643639
> *TTT FOR DA 67 drops :biggrin:
> *


DON'T FORGET US HARDTOPS USO  :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jan 17 2011, 04:45 PM~19616119
> *Whats up my 67 brothers I got a jag rearend for sale 700 obo money talks let me know
> *


What's the jag rear end for, so can run skirts and reverse wires?


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the top for the rags and hard tops out there :biggrin:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

pick this one up over this passed weekend time to get started toke off those ugly 15 now riden 13 inch daytons


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 20 2011, 01:01 AM~19646723
> *pick this one up over this passed weekend time to get started toke off those ugly 15 now riden 13 inch daytons
> 
> 
> ...


*nice 67 uso....whatcha gonna do with those 15's?????*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 20 2011, 01:01 AM~19646723
> *pick this one up over this passed weekend time to get started toke off those ugly 15 now riden 13 inch daytons
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 20 2011, 12:01 AM~19646723
> *pick this one up over this passed weekend time to get started toke off those ugly 15 now riden 13 inch daytons
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good brother. Can you post some pics of the interior too? :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 19 2011, 08:16 PM~19643639
> *TTT FOR DA 67 drops :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 20 2011, 01:01 AM~19646723
> *pick this one up over this passed weekend time to get started toke off those ugly 15 now riden 13 inch daytons
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good cum up


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

Blowin the brains out on my 67 and I just removed a 44" out of a 86' Lincoln. Is there anything else I should remove other than the glass, tray, drain tubes, switch and wire harness? How much of the wiring should I keep? I'm having the yard pick the Lincoln up tomorrow and want to make sure I got everything I need before it goes. 

Also has anyone had any problems installing a 44" on a 67'?

Thanks....TTT 67!!


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 10 2011, 10:11 AM~19555451
> *Looks good homie shld cumm out nice after pnt :0
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE SOON IT WILL HAVE PAINT & I'LL POST AGAIN


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 5 2011, 05:41 PM~19514349
> *PM Sent
> *


Hi EZ :wave:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 22 2011, 06:51 AM~19666036
> *Hi EZ  :wave:*


 :wave: Q-Vo Eli and Greetings to all the rest of the 67 Family. :wave:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 22 2011, 08:37 AM~19666178
> *:wave: Q-Vo Eli and Greetings to all the rest of the 67 Family. :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 22 2011, 09:02 AM~19666287
> *:wave:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jan 21 2011, 03:23 PM~19661688
> *Blowin the brains out on my 67 and I just removed a 44" out of a 86' Lincoln. Is there anything else I should remove other than the glass, tray, drain tubes, switch and wire harness? How much of the wiring should I keep? I'm having the yard pick the Lincoln up tomorrow and want to make sure I got everything I need before it goes.
> 
> Also has anyone had any problems installing a 44" on a 67'?
> ...


Very cool. Can you take lots of pics of the entire process? I know that I'd love to see the process step by step. I've heard that 44's work fine with the 67's. 

Good luck brother. Lookng forward to seeing the results.


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 22 2011, 11:39 AM~19667380
> *Very cool. Can you take lots of pics of the entire process? I know that I'd love to see the process step by step. I've heard that 44's work fine with the 67's.
> 
> Good luck brother. Lookng forward to seeing the results.
> *



Thanks bro!! I will definitely take some pics when I get started. Theres also some good forums on here with the whole process and pics but I haven't seen one for a 67' yet.


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 20 2011, 12:58 AM~19646891
> *nice 67 uso....whatcha gonna do with those 15's?????
> *


the rims are for sale how much you offer


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Just picked these quater panels and trunk for my 67 rag today..


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

This is my old 67 and this is what it should look like laid out. I dug on the way Mike's 67 from LIFESTYLE looks so I had to do one for myself at my shop several years ago.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jan 22 2011, 09:38 PM~19671155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the fastback trunk will NOT fit your rag top. You will need a trunk from another rag, a Caprice or a four-door. Also keep in mind that you can use the only the side of the quarter as the top portion of the quarter will not line up with your trunk. You can use it but will need to modify it. Hope this helps.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@Jan 22 2011, 10:34 PM~19671125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 23 2011, 02:32 AM~19672081
> *This is my old 67 and this is what it should look like laid out.  I dug on the way Mike's 67 from LIFESTYLE looks so I had to do one for myself at my shop several years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


*Got to love a Black 7 :biggrin: *


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

anyone got a clean og 67 hood lip molding they wanna sell...or has anyone used a repop hood lip...if so did they fit good? pics? thanks brothers....JB


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 23 2011, 04:38 PM~19676058
> *anyone got a clean og 67 hood lip molding they wanna sell...or has anyone used a repop hood lip...if so did they fit good? pics? thanks brothers....JB
> *


PM Sent.

--Turri.


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 23 2011, 11:30 PM~19679802
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT FOR da 67`s


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Any one Have the vynil top trim .... ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jan 24 2011, 08:09 PM~19688252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought fast back and verts qtr's and trunks where not the same? .... Or am I wrong ?


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 23 2011, 07:55 AM~19672503
> *Keep in mind that the fastback trunk will NOT fit your rag top. You will need a trunk from another rag, a Caprice or a four-door. Also keep in mind that you can use the only the side of the quarter as the top portion of the quarter will not line up with your trunk. You can use it but will need to modify it. Hope this helps.
> *


Thanks . I didnt know that. I know im not the first person to make that mistake.. Lol well I got a trunk for sale if anybody nedds one, pm me


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2011, 09:06 PM~19688185
> *Any one Have the vynil top trim .... ?
> *


Check a couple pages back, someone from Colorado had a set for sale from Impalas CC. Frank probably has the info unless he picked them up.

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2011, 09:12 PM~19688304
> *I always thought fast back and verts  qtr's and trunks where not the same? .... Or am I wrong ?
> *


:nosad: 

--Turri.


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

I got my car in the shop getting it painted for this year, HOK candy brandy wine. we stripped it down today it needs a lot of work but atleast it will be done right


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 24 2011, 08:06 PM~19688185
> *Any one Have the vynil top trim .... ?
> *


Rich, hit up Debo. I think he has a set for sale.


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Does anyone have a set of eyebrows up for sale?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 19 2011, 06:47 PM~19642632
> *Aint that Benny's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up 67 nation


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jan 25 2011, 12:54 PM~19693687
> *wut up 67 nation
> *


waddup brotha...howz it bradah?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 25 2011, 03:42 AM~19690908
> *Does anyone have a set of eyebrows up for sale?
> *


i do homie i have both and there new 150.00


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 25 2011, 03:42 AM~19690908
> *Does anyone have a set of eyebrows up for sale?
> *


try sinclars impalas 200.00 for both


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

can anyone tell me how wide the seat medallions are and does anyone have any for sale


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Jan 25 2011, 03:23 PM~19694994
> *try sinclars impalas 200.00 for both
> *


Thanks for the info bro but im looking for clean og ones. I might try to get mine banged out, id I can find some one


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 26 2011, 05:45 AM~19700992
> *Thanks for the info bro but im looking for clean og ones. I might try to get mine banged out, id I can find some one
> *


I think there's at least 1 NOS on ebay. Frank on here will havea set; he's been known as the "eyebrow hoarder" from time to time... :biggrin: 

Jeff on here might have 1-2 extras also, JB... is his screen name.

--Turri.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@Jan 25 2011, 06:17 PM~19697336
> *can anyone tell me how wide the seat medallions are and does anyone have any for sale
> *


Not sure what you mean. . .
Are you talking about the seat belt metal clasps or the speaker grill covers or something else?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Jan 25 2011, 02:23 PM~19694994
> *try sinclars impalas 200.00 for both
> *


In case anyone else is pricing the repops. . .

I just bought a pair from Classic Industries (1800 854-1280) and they were $150 for the pair with free shipping. They look great and fit good too. . . :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 26 2011, 10:39 AM~19702661
> *In case anyone else is pricing the repops. . .
> 
> I just bought a pair from Classic Industries (1800 854-1280 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              1800 854-1280      end_of_the_skype_highlighting) and they were $150 for the pair with free shipping. They look great and fit good too. . . :biggrin:
> *


eh los...is this the store in ORANGE, CA.?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 26 2011, 12:07 PM~19703765
> *eh los...is this the store in ORANGE, CA.?
> *


Yeah, I believe so brother. 

What's happening and ow's it going homie? :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 26 2011, 10:35 AM~19702622
> *Not sure what you mean. . .
> Are you talking about the seat belt metal clasps or the speaker grill covers or something else?
> *


Seat buttons maybe?

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 26 2011, 01:07 PM~19703765
> *eh los...is this the store in ORANGE, CA.?
> *



Classic Industries is in Huntington Beach, Cars1 in Fullerton and Car Shop is in Orange; all of them in the OC though. Classic throws out a 20% discount coupon every once in a while, last one expired on the 17th.

--Turri.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 26 2011, 08:21 AM~19701667
> *I think there's at least 1 NOS on ebay.  Frank on here will havea set; he's been known as the "eyebrow hoarder" from time to time... :biggrin:
> 
> Jeff on here might have 1-2 extras also, JB602... is his screen name.
> ...


I got 3 upper eyebrows ....1 real clean ....2 need a little help...i'll post pics as soon as i can ...probably tomorrow night............JB


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 26 2011, 02:39 PM~19704449
> *Yeah, I believe so brother.
> 
> What's happening and ow's it going homie? :biggrin:
> *


*everything is cool brotha....jus rolling woth the punches life brings to us. i finally got my tilt in great condition...so i'm sending my steering wheel and tilt down to san diego for a paint test. hope it comes out ok - wassupper with you los.....howz it?*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 26 2011, 10:39 AM~19702661
> *In case anyone else is pricing the repops. . .
> 
> I just bought a pair from Classic Industries (1800 854-1280) and they were $150 for the pair with free shipping. They look great and fit good too. . . :biggrin:
> *


thats a good deal thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 26 2011, 05:02 PM~19705647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 26 2011, 05:02 PM~19705647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

wht it do TRU*est est


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks Turri, I pmed JB


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 26 2011, 01:07 PM~19703765
> *eh los...is this the store in ORANGE, CA.?
> *


yezzzzzzzzzzzzzzir.. OC TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 25 2011, 03:42 AM~19690908
> *Does anyone have a set of eyebrows up for sale?
> *


truck shop in orage county i think like 180


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Jan 26 2011, 07:35 PM~19707025
> *yezzzzzzzzzzzzzzir..  OC TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 26 2011, 05:02 PM~19705647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 26 2011, 03:57 PM~19705590
> *everything is cool brotha....jus rolling woth the punches life brings to us. i finally got my tilt in great condition...so i'm sending my steering wheel and tilt down to san diego for a paint test. hope it comes out ok - wassupper with you los.....howz it?
> *



It's all good brother. Finallygot all of the mechanical stuff squared away on my 7.
Now I get to start on the cosmetic stuff. . . :uh: 

Good to hear from you brother. Take care.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Jan 27 2011, 08:21 AM~19711618
> *It's all good brother. Finallygot all of the mechanical stuff squared away on my 7.
> Now I get to start on the cosmetic stuff. . . :uh:
> 
> ...


YEAH MON


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

ttt :wave:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Aug 30 2006, 01:50 PM~6074046
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 23 2011, 02:32 AM~19672081
> *This is my old 67 and this is what it should look like laid out.  I dug on the way Mike's 67 from LIFESTYLE looks so I had to do one for myself at my shop several years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 20 2011, 01:01 AM~19646723
> *pick this one up over this passed weekend time to get started toke off those ugly 15 now riden 13 inch daytons
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

any one have a rearview mirror for a 67 rag im need one


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 28 2011, 01:12 AM~19720164
> *any one have a rearview mirror for a 67 rag im need one
> *


The mirror or the bracket? Mirrors are identical to the hardtops I believe, only difference is the bracket. Repops are available everywhere, you looking for OG? 

--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 28 2011, 01:12 AM~19720164
> *any one have a rearview mirror for a 67 rag im need one
> *


Hit up EZ he has a nice one for sale


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 28 2011, 12:19 AM~19719895
> *ttt  :wave:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 28 2011, 09:00 AM~19721567
> *The mirror or the bracket?  Mirrors are identical to the hardtops I believe, only difference is the bracket.  Repops are available everywhere, you looking for OG?
> 
> --Turri.
> *


the bracket


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 28 2011, 12:22 PM~19722882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

WAS UP 2 ALL THE HOMIES WITH THE 67!! :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Jan 29 2011, 06:50 PM~19732670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

--Turri.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 29 2011, 06:38 PM~19732983
> *:thumbsup:
> --Turri.*


Have not forgotten about you Turri......I'll scan and email the specs to you tomorrow.


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

TTT FOR THA 67 :biggrin:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Went to the Turlock Swap Meet today and got my correct side mirrors for the doors so I dont have to here anymore shit about them from Debo anymore :biggrin: also picked up a new trunk insert as well as a new sending unit  Its gonna be nice to know how much gas I have in the car :biggrin: *


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Jan 29 2011, 10:14 PM~19734276
> *Have  not forgotten about you Turri......I'll scan and email the specs to you tomorrow.
> *


Grcs EZ.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 23 2011, 03:32 AM~19672081
> *This is my old 67 and this is what it should look like laid out.  I dug on the way Mike's 67 from LIFESTYLE looks so I had to do one for myself at my shop several years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


badass!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Todd_@Jan 29 2011, 05:50 PM~19732670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good Todd


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 09:26 AM~19744795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

Shot from the weekend










About 5 minutes after this was taken I realised my 327 is done for. Blows blue smoke at highway speeds (no smoke at all cruising around town), and chugs out shit loads of blue smoke on deceleration, again at highway speeds. Burnt through a whole lot of oil.

Any advice? Most likely cause? Rings seems the obvious one... I'm pretty dark on it considering the time and money it's taken to get the car on the road.  


Thanks


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 31 2011, 12:40 PM~19746276
> *Shot from the weekend
> 
> 
> ...


I thought blue smoke was fuel related :dunno: and black/grey smoke was ring related  IDK maybe someone else can help out with this one. What do you think Gabe?


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 1 2011, 12:15 PM~19748668
> *I thought blue smoke was fuel related :dunno: and black/grey smoke was ring related  IDK maybe someone else can help out with this one. What do you think Gabe?
> *


No sorry it's the other way round, I wish it was your way though...


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Feb 1 2011, 12:41 PM~19748936
> *No sorry it's the other way round, I wish it was your way though...
> *


valve seals/guides are bad and rings poked most probably
time for a rebuild bud


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Feb 1 2011, 01:50 PM~19749616
> *valve seals/guides are bad and rings poked most probably
> time for a rebuild bud
> *


What do you think an average price would be for a rebuild in NZ?


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 09:26 AM~19744795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man this is a nice ride love to color


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 23 2011, 02:32 AM~19672081
> *This is my old 67 and this is what it should look like laid out.  I dug on the way Mike's 67 from LIFESTYLE looks so I had to do one for myself at my shop several years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 08:26 AM~19744795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's real nice brother. Got any pics of the engine compartment? :happysad:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Feb 1 2011, 03:29 PM~19750832
> *What do you think an average price would be for a rebuild in NZ?
> *


rebuild kit set u back about $400 then labor/machining on top of that
wouldn't think u get much change if any from 2.5k 
im only guessing though :biggrin: , plenty rebuilders in petrolhead give ya quick quote


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

This is why I love '67s










Big 'ole hips :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Feb 2 2011, 12:37 AM~19764388
> *This is why I love '67s
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Feb 1 2011, 06:36 PM~19753325
> *rebuild kit set u back about $400 then labor/machining on top of that
> wouldn't think u get much change if any from 2.5k
> im only guessing though :biggrin: , plenty rebuilders in petrolhead give ya quick quote
> *


Getting an average quote of 6 grand so far...


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Does anyone remember where I can get the switch extensions that look like the headlight knob. And also the billet bumper guard inserts. I can't what page the info was on, thanks


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

jst cruzin tru 2 show some 7 luv


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine+Feb 2 2011, 05:50 PM~19769976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD BRO.....I LIKE THAT 65 INSIDE THE GARAGE TOO*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, cool runnings, FineLine, debo67ss


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 2 2011, 05:50 PM~19769976
> *Does anyone remember where I can get the switch extensions that look like the headlight knob. And also the billet bumper guard inserts. I can't what page the info was on, thanks
> *


Switch ext were made by one of my homies.billet insert r sold by a LIFESTYLE CC MEMBER


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 2 2011, 06:11 PM~19770295
> *Switch ext were made by one of my homies.billet insert r sold by a LIFESTYLE CC MEMBER
> *


If he still making them I would like to get 4 of the extensions.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 2 2011, 06:32 PM~19770547
> *If he still making them I would like to get 4 of the extensions.
> *


Hit up Benny aka "Techniques" I know he used to have a hook up on the billet inserts


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 2 2011, 06:43 PM~19770671
> *Hit up Benny aka "Techniques" I know he used to have a hook up on the billet inserts
> *


I got a number to a guy in LA that was making the bumper guard inserts in black and regular billet I believe. PM me if you need his contact info and I'll dig it up.

--Turri.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Feb 2 2011, 06:04 PM~19770179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 2 2011, 06:08 PM~19770261
> *PM EZ....I THINK HE HAS A SET OF BILLET BUMPER GUARDS - SWITCH EXTENSIONS MIGHT BE FROM DEBO :biggrin:
> LOOKING GOOD BRO.....I LIKE THAT 65 INSIDE THE GARAGE TOO
> *


yea me 2! sold 2 buy this


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

sold the 65 2 buy this 59 rag hno:


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Feb 1 2011, 11:37 PM~19764388
> *This is why I love '67s
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: 

Lookin good....Post more pictures brotha!! TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

HEY GUYS HOW WOULD YOU FIND OUT THAT MY CAR MADE IT TO JAPAN CUZ I WOULD LOVE TO SEE MY IMPALA AGAIN HERE ARE PICS OF MY OLD 67


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Baboonass_@Jan 31 2011, 12:40 PM~19746276
> *Shot from the weekend
> 
> 
> ...


MAN CLEAN 67 LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE YOU SURE DID IT UP RIGHT ALL YOU NEED ARE HYDRAULICS AND LAY THAT BITCH OUT LIKE MY OLD 67 :biggrin:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 28 2011, 12:11 AM~19720159
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ?NEFF-U?_@Jan 28 2011, 11:56 AM~19723084
> *:sprint:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 2 2011, 06:11 PM~19770295
> *Switch ext were made by one of my homies.billet insert r sold by a LIFESTYLE CC MEMBER
> *


Wht up D-Bo


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67+Feb 2 2011, 10:17 PM~19773351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *NICE*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Feb 2 2011, 11:56 PM~19774347
> *HEY GUYS HOW WOULD YOU FIND OUT THAT MY CAR MADE IT TO JAPAN CUZ I WOULD LOVE TO SEE MY IMPALA AGAIN HERE ARE PICS OF MY OLD 67
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 3 2011, 12:27 PM~19777884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :0


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Feb 2 2011, 10:56 PM~19774347
> *HEY GUYS HOW WOULD YOU FIND OUT THAT MY CAR MADE IT TO JAPAN CUZ I WOULD LOVE TO SEE MY IMPALA AGAIN HERE ARE PICS OF MY OLD 67
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

heres some pics of my 7. I bought it 2 years but been busy building other peoples cars as side work. I almost had to sell it due to a mad wife but worked it out. Now I stopped taking other rides to concentrate on mine. heres a couple pics


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

i have a problem homies with my 7 it wont get any spark i changed the distrubeter and check everything else found ingnition fuse blown but do u guys think that will start my ride it was find when i took 2 the paint shop they washed the motor and run it out of gas and then now it wont start i filled the tank up and nothing if anyone knows was up let me know thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 5 2011, 05:45 PM~19796764
> *heres some pics of my 7. I bought it 2 years but been busy building other peoples cars as side work. I almost had to sell it due to a mad wife but worked it out. Now I stopped taking other rides to concentrate on mine. heres a couple pics
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

DAMN I TORE UP ONE OF MY SKIRTS AND BROKE A SHOCK TODAY  BUT THE 67 GODS WERE WATCHING ME! ATLEAST MY CHROMED MOLDING FOR THE SKIRT DIDNT GET ONE BEND OR SCRATCH ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I still want that green drop brother,let me know if u ever want it gone.I dig that factory green on 67's.


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@Jan 20 2011, 12:01 AM~19646723
> *pick this one up over this passed weekend time to get started toke off those ugly 15 now riden 13 inch daytons
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR THE 67


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 5 2011, 05:45 PM~19796764
> *heres some pics of my 7. I bought it 2 years but been busy building other peoples cars as side work. I almost had to sell it due to a mad wife but worked it out. Now I stopped taking other rides to concentrate on mine. heres a couple pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 14 2008, 10:40 PM~10418776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA CARNAL WHAT COLER IS YOUR 67


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

HA 67 FAMILY. I HAVE MY CAR IN A SHOP FOR THE PAST YEAR THE VATO IS LAGING IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE PAINTED CANDY BRANDY WINE NOW HE SAYS HIS SHOP CANT PAINT CANDY SO WHAT I NEED HELP ON IS IF ANYBODY NOWS OF A COLER THAT LOOKS LIKE CANDY BRANDY WIN. SEE IF U CAN POST A PIC. OR TELL ME THE COLERS GRACIAS. PROJECT 7 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2008, 08:48 AM~11891419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this coler is NICE what is it called


----------



## Botas (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got in,
Man there are some nice fastbacks out there.
Got mine a few months back, she's not much (yet) but who can deny the lines on these cars, beautiful. 
Having a hard time finding parts but its all good, 
Props to all the 67 riders...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr waino_@Feb 6 2011, 11:45 AM~19801207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I call Bullshit on your painter homie! It's not the shop that cant paint a candy its the Painter!!! :angry: I know my boy had his 64 painted like a lime green and the painter did a gold pearl over it and that looked like a candy the way he did it. I would suggest you go to the paint stores and look at chips and ask the guys that work there what they would do and have them so you some colors on metal.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Botas_@Feb 6 2011, 12:06 PM~19801381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find bro and if you need parts theres always someone on here that can lead you in the right direction or that may have what you need


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2011, 12:12 PM~19801440
> *I call Bullshit on your painter homie! It's not the shop that cant paint a candy its the Painter!!! :angry: I know my boy had his 64 painted like a lime green and the painter did a gold pearl over it and that looked like a candy the way he did it. I would suggest you go to the paint stores and look at chips and ask the guys that work there what they would do and have them so you some colors on metal.
> *


You know what it may also be that your painter cant get the old candy paint supplies anymore and doesnt want to use the new water based stuff :0 Heres an ad in my local craigslist, dude has everything for the color you want  

http://stockton.craigslist.org/pts/2198951300.html


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2011, 12:12 PM~19801440
> *I call Bullshit on your painter homie! It's not the shop that cant paint a candy its the Painter!!! :angry: I know my boy had his 64 painted like a lime green and the painter did a gold pearl over it and that looked like a candy the way he did it. I would suggest you go to the paint stores and look at chips and ask the guys that work there what they would do and have them so you some colors on metal.
> *


GRACIAS. THATS WHAT I THINK HE DONT WHANT TO DOW CANDY BECUZ I CAN GET IT AT A LOCAL SHOP. HE JUST DONT WHANT TO DOW IT OR CANT THE VATO GETS DOWN I JUST NEVER SEEN HIS CANDY PAINT JOBS. DOW U NOW THE COLER ON THE 67 CAPRICE THE RED ONE ON THE TOP OF THIS PAGE? THAT COLER IS SICK.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr waino_@Feb 6 2011, 01:03 PM~19801844
> *GRACIAS. THATS WHAT I THINK HE DONT WHANT TO DOW CANDY BECUZ I CAN GET IT AT A LOCAL SHOP. HE JUST DONT WHANT TO DOW IT OR CANT THE VATO GETS DOWN I JUST NEVER SEEN HIS CANDY PAINT JOBS. DOW U NOW THE COLER ON THE 67 CAPRICE THE RED ONE ON THE TOP OF THIS PAGE? THAT COLER IS SICK.
> *


thats either a candy red over silver or that brandy wine. I'd lean more toward the red / silver because of how bright it it is


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

weekend pic...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Feb 6 2011, 01:26 PM~19802008
> *weekend pic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2011, 12:24 AM~19799198
> *DAMN I TORE UP ONE OF MY SKIRTS AND BROKE A SHOCK TODAY  BUT THE 67 GODS WERE WATCHING ME! ATLEAST MY CHROMED MOLDING FOR THE SKIRT DIDNT GET ONE BEND OR SCRATCH ON IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN FRANK!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Heres my weekend pic

Before :biggrin: 









After


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Heres one up here in Seattle


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2011, 01:34 PM~19802086
> *Heres my weekend pic
> 
> Before :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: thats kool the chrome okay homie


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 5 2011, 05:45 PM~19796764
> *heres some pics of my 7. I bought it 2 years but been busy building other peoples cars as side work. I almost had to sell it due to a mad wife but worked it out. Now I stopped taking other rides to concentrate on mine. heres a couple pics
> 
> 
> ...


Naice azz ride. Was this the same one that was for sale maybe a year ago or so? I think it was out of TX and it was cut, but not lifted yet. Sae color and everything; CLEAN.

--Turri.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2011, 01:34 PM~19802086
> *Heres my weekend pic
> 
> Before :biggrin:
> ...


  

How did that happen Frank? Did you chrome your moldings after all, they look real nice.

--Turri.


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 7 2011, 08:34 AM~19802086
> *Heres my weekend pic
> 
> Before :biggrin:
> ...


ouch


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 6 2011, 02:30 PM~19802494
> *
> 
> How did that happen Frank?  Did you chrome your moldings after all, they look real nice.
> ...


Yeah I chromed them all :biggrin: and like you said atleast it did'nt bend the molding. The price of side to side :angry:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2011, 12:24 AM~19799198
> *DAMN I TORE UP ONE OF MY SKIRTS AND BROKE A SHOCK TODAY  BUT THE 67 GODS WERE WATCHING ME! ATLEAST MY CHROMED MOLDING FOR THE SKIRT DIDNT GET ONE BEND OR SCRATCH ON IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*
ouch bro....atleast you have another one right????????*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Feb 6 2011, 01:26 PM~19802008
> *weekend pic...
> 
> 
> ...


*malo uso...nice rides you have there*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 7 2011, 11:02 AM~19808450
> *
> ouch bro....atleast you have another one right????????
> *


Yeah I got to find it though


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 7 2011, 01:03 PM~19809295
> *Yeah I got to find it though
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 7 2011, 01:03 PM~19809295
> *Yeah I got to find it though
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 6 2011, 02:28 PM~19802486
> *Naice azz ride.  Was this the same one that was for sale maybe a year ago or so?  I think it was out of TX and it was cut, but not lifted yet.  Sae color and everything; CLEAN.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Yea that's same car, thatscwhen ivfell in a bad spot but was able to get out without selling the car.hopefully it will go to paint in early march


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones with harness :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 8 2011, 06:03 AM~19808457
> *malo uso...nice rides you have there
> *


thanks bud


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

Getting my car ready for candy


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Cleaning up the bottom of my frame yesterday, I noticed a crack in a weld. Can anyone tell me if this is this a major issue or can it be just welded again?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Got a few last extra pieces to get my 67 lifted soon....:yes: :wave:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 10 2011, 05:19 PM~19838581
> *Got a few last extra pieces to get my 67 lifted soon....:yes: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 10 2011, 05:19 PM~19838581
> *Got a few last extra pieces to get my 67 lifted soon....:yes: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 10 2011, 01:41 PM~19837120
> *Cleaning up the bottom of my frame yesterday, I noticed a crack in a weld. Can anyone tell me if this is this a major issue or can it be just welded again?
> 
> 
> ...


It seems ok to me. I would grind it all the way down and put a new pass on it.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 10 2011, 07:30 PM~19839485
> *It seems ok to me. I would grind it all the way down and put a new pass on it.
> *


x2 WHILE YOUR DOING THAT ONE EVEN IF YOUR NOT GOING TO WRAP IT YOU SHOULD GO AHEAD AND JUST DO ALL OF THEM. IF YOU LOOK DOWN YOUTHE BOTTOM OF THE FRAME YOU'LL NOTICE A LOT OF THE WELDS ARE ONLY PARTIAL :wow: WHEN I START MY ROLLER THATS WHAT WERE DOING PLUS DOING A MILD STRAP FRONT AND BACK


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FineLine+Feb 10 2011, 07:30 PM~19839485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coo Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 10 2011, 05:19 PM~19838581
> *Got a few last extra pieces to get my 67 lifted soon....:yes: :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH WAS THE SWITCHES HOMIE THATS REAL NICE :wow:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Feb 12 2011, 08:56 AM~19851752
> *HOW MUCH WAS THE SWITCHES HOMIE THATS REAL NICE :wow:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Feb 10 2011, 12:04 PM~19836501
> *Getting my car ready for candy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone one looking to get rid of there 67? PM me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

2 Members: turri 67, *ez_rider*

Sup EZ.

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 12 2011, 11:39 PM~19856049
> *Anyone one looking to get rid of there 67? PM me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I hv one. 4sale hit me up for details


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Feb 14 2011, 11:22 AM~19866664
> *I hv one. 4sale hit me up for details
> *


Don't do it D-Bo thr go's ur fleat :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Feb 12 2011, 09:56 AM~19851752
> *HOW MUCH WAS THE SWITCHES HOMIE THATS REAL NICE :wow:
> *



wassup bro....got them from D-CHEEZE...He's here in our 67 forum...Hit him up....


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 14 2011, 04:18 PM~19868984
> *wassup bro....got them from D-CHEEZE...He's here in our 67 forum...Hit him up....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 14 2011, 08:17 AM~19865685
> *2 Members: turri 67, ez_rider
> Sup EZ.
> --Turri.*


Q-Vo Art and the rest of the 67 Familia. Hope all is going well. Take care and hit me up if you need anything.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 13 2011, 12:39 AM~19856049
> *Anyone one looking to get rid of there 67? PM me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent. Engine runs rough. I had planned on removing entire front clip, rebuild front suspension. The climatron needs to be rebuilt.  

Eddie


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.oldride.com/library/1967_chevrolet_impala.html


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks kippy we shot the primer today its starting to look good


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Feb 16 2011, 12:04 AM~19881838
> *Thanks kippy we shot the primer today its starting to look good
> *


whos doing the body work ant ?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 12 2011, 11:39 PM~19856049
> *Anyone one looking to get rid of there 67? PM me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


got one last 67 ss for sale nice california car no rust new motor


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

seen this one at UNITED DREAMS show in yuma.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 16 2011, 08:31 AM~19882857
> *seen this one at UNITED DREAMS show in yuma.
> 
> 
> ...


*the grill is pretty tight* :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah kippy, ant is getting down on it


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 16 2011, 08:31 AM~19882857
> *seen this one at UNITED DREAMS show in yuma.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, ez_rider



Whats happenign EZ? :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 16 2011, 03:35 PM~19886367
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, ez_rider
> 
> ...


Just hanging in there. Got a lot going on with work and I've been busy. Hope all is well with you and the rest of the 67 Family.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Still Working On Mine!!









Full Wrapped Frame Almost Done!!!
[img]http://pic90.picturetrail.com/VOL2190/10196003/19179579/395183739.jpg
Still Got Alot Of Work To Do!!


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

that vert looks good m in avondale :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Feb 17 2011, 09:38 AM~19892138
> *that vert looks good m in avondale  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie!!! Ive been working on it for a few months now, its Starting to come together.


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

here is my car in primer geting ready to put a guide coat and block it and some pictures of the new frame for my car

































almost ready for this year


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Feb 17 2011, 11:09 AM~19892724
> *here is my car in primer geting ready to put a guide coat and block it and some pictures of the new frame for my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Feb 17 2011, 11:09 AM~19892724
> *here is my car in primer geting ready to put a guide coat and block it and some pictures of the new frame for my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 12 2011, 11:39 PM~19856049
> *Anyone one looking to get rid of there 67? PM me!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Please feel free to send PM's


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks homies, been working hard to get it done.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Feb 18 2011, 07:00 PM~19904899
> *Thanks homies, been working hard to get it done.
> *


what color u going


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

candy brandy wine


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Feb 19 2011, 10:33 AM~19909411
> *candy brandy wine
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

67 with the skirts slammed on some 13's or 14';s... what can i say


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Feb 2 2011, 06:04 PM~19770179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: dam thats badass!


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 19 2011, 03:02 PM~19910783
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  dam thats badass!
> *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

any progress on your vert M in Avondale


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Feb 20 2011, 08:58 PM~19919533
> *any progress on your vert M in Avondale
> *


The Frame Is Finally Done, Now Just Trying To Finish Up The Rear Lock Up So I Can Take The Frame To Get Powdercoated!!  

The Body Is Getting The Driver Side Quarter Panel Replaced, The Bad One Already Got Cut Off My Painter Already Putting On The New One!!! :biggrin: 
Ill Post Up Pics Later....


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

this is angel form martinez-restoration seeing if we can get those bad ass 67 out for a benefit car show on march 27,2011 the car is for autism speaks the location is at charter oak high school in the city of covina ca for infor you can call me at (626)252-1350 please lets get out there.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Feb 21 2011, 11:34 AM~19923368
> *this is angel form martinez-restoration seeing if we can get those bad ass 67 out for a benefit car show on march 27,2011 the car is for autism speaks the location is at charter oak high school in the city of covina ca for infor you can call me at (626)252-1350 please lets get out there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:uh: Anyone have have a single Pass. side skirt they want to sell?? I cant find my other one


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2011, 10:36 AM~19932037
> *:uh: Anyone have have a single Pass. side skirt they want to sell?? I cant find my other one
> *


I think I have one, I'll have to check if it's passenger side........


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 22 2011, 10:21 PM~19938146
> *I think I have one, I'll have to check if it's passenger side........
> *


LMK homie, I need to get my shit back on track


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

almost time to start working on my drop again :cheesy: got some new parts for it today, new hood lip, eyebrows, quarter extensions, drivers mirror, and dual 59 antennas  










been puttin it off for a couple months now to work on customers cars. so hopefully by next month i can start making progress, tryin to bust out this summer


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will check too, not sure if i had a good drivers side or passengers side



> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2011, 10:36 PM~19938289
> *LMK homie, I need to get my shit back on track
> *


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Feb 10 2011, 12:41 PM~19837120
> *Cleaning up the bottom of my frame yesterday, I noticed a crack in a weld. Can anyone tell me if this is this a major issue or can it be just welded again?
> 
> 
> ...


is that the part that goes out to hold the bumper? if so the only weight thats going to go on it is to hold the bumper which isnt heavy at all. grind down a bit and run another seam on it and it should be fine. if you still doubt it, reinforce it as if you were wrapping the frame then youll be really good


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 22 2011, 11:02 PM~19938466
> *i will check too, not sure if i had a good drivers side or passengers side
> *


THANKS HOMIE, DO YOU STILL STAY IN SOUTH STOCKTON? I REMEMBER SEEING THE 60 IN A GARAGE ONE DAY BY HOMIES MOMS OFF OF 8TH ST.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Must of been a different 60, mine was always in Fremont unless the new owner has had it out that way. 

And I checked my extra skirts, the handles were cut off the back of the skirts I guess to make clearance for the rims. Not sure if that would be useful to you, but I have them



> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2011, 11:25 PM~19938632
> *THANKS HOMIE, DO YOU STILL STAY IN SOUTH STOCKTON? I REMEMBER SEEING THE 60 IN A GARAGE ONE DAY BY HOMIES MOMS OFF OF 8TH ST.
> *


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 22 2011, 09:00 PM~19937954
> *
> 
> *


 TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 22 2011, 10:59 PM~19938450
> *almost time to start working on my drop again  :cheesy: got some new parts for it today, new hood lip, eyebrows, quarter extensions, drivers mirror, and dual 59 antennas
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 22 2011, 11:55 PM~19938785
> *Must of been a different 60, mine was always in Fremont unless the new owner has had it out that way.
> 
> And I checked my extra skirts, the handles were cut off the back of the skirts I guess to make clearance for the rims. Not sure if that would be useful to you, but I have them
> *


PM sent


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 22 2011, 08:36 AM~19932037
> *:uh: Anyone have have a single Pass. side skirt they want to sell?? I cant find my other one
> *



I actually have one side skirt in my trunk. I believe its an OG, it was in the trunk when I got the car over 20 years ago. Need to check and see if it's driver or passenger though. Will try to remember to look tonight. Send me your number and I can text you later or send pics, whatever. . .  

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Feb 21 2011, 10:34 AM~19923368
> *this is angel form martinez-restoration seeing if we can get those bad ass 67 out for a benefit car show on march 27,2011 the car is for autism speaks the location is at charter oak high school in the city of covina ca for infor you can call me at (626)252-1350 please lets get out there.
> *



Whats Happening Angel,
Do you have a flyer or something for the event on the 27th? Maybe you can post it here or give some more info on the show, so we can come out and support. . . Time, address, ticket prices, etc. . . Thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, cool runnings


Whats happening brother?>How's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 23 2011, 11:27 AM~19941246
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cafeconlechedjs, cool runnings
> Whats happening brother?>How's it going? :biggrin:
> *


*sup bro...jus checking in on lil - everything is good bro, got a couple parts for the 67, gonna have to put in work on the ride next month. howz it with you bradah?????* :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 16 2011, 08:31 AM~19882857
> *seen this one at UNITED DREAMS show in yuma.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 23 2011, 10:30 AM~19941263
> *sup bro...jus checking in on lil - everything is good bro, got a couple parts for the 67, gonna have to put in work on the ride next month. howz it with you bradah????? :biggrin:
> *



All good my friend. Took the fam to the moutains for a nice long weekend of coronas and carne asada.  Good to hear you're doing well brother.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 23 2011, 11:23 AM~19941219
> *I actually have one side skirt in my trunk. I believe its an OG, it was in the trunk when I got the car over 20 years ago. Need to check and see if it's driver or passenger though.  Will try to remember to look tonight. Send me your number and I can text you later or send pics, whatever. . .
> 
> Carlos 310 948-8247
> *


Thanks Carlos


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:uh: Well I got my new sending unit in the ride and it works great :thumbsup: Now I can ride and not worry about how much gas I got :biggrin: I also came up on the skirt I needed compliments of Eastbay drop  Thanks again Junior, now my painter is MIA and I need to get someone else to spray it for me  Oh well it will all work out


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

>


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Feb 21 2011, 11:34 AM~19923368
> *this is angel from martinez-restoration seeing if we can get those bad ass 67's out for a benefit car show on march 27,2011 the show is for autism speaks the location is at charter oak high school in the city of covina ca for infor you can call me at (626)252-1350 please lets get out there.
> *


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 23 2011, 04:13 PM~19943582
> *Thanks Carlos
> *



It's the driver side skirt. . . :uh:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Feb 24 2011, 10:21 AM~19949601
> *It's the driver side skirt. . . :uh:
> *


  Thanks for looking


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 24 2011, 11:32 AM~19950111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 24 2011, 10:32 AM~19950111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice. . . :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 23 2011, 10:29 PM~19946767
> *:uh: Well I got my new sending unit in the ride and it works great :thumbsup: Now I can ride and not worry about how much gas I got :biggrin: I also came up on the skirt I needed compliments of Eastbay drop  Thanks again Junior, now my painter is MIA and I need to get someone else to spray it for me  Oh well it will all work out
> *


*eh frank....i have that problem too. where did you get your unit from???, is it easy to swap out????* :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

I need a Radiator Supports for my 67........What other years could I use one from?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Feb 25 2011, 11:42 AM~19959416
> *I need a Radiator Supports for my 67........What other years could I use one from?
> *



I got one. It's in really nice condition. The guy I bought it from cleaned it up and painted it. It looks like new but I dont need it after all. Give me a call if interested.

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking for 67 Rear Window Interior Trim....need 3 pieces with corner connectors. Hit me up......PLEEEEEASE

Thanks Toro


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Feb 25 2011, 11:17 AM~19958863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those corners are like gold good luck :wow:


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

This is the set up im doing in my 67 SS hard top 4 pumps 8 batteries all 1/2 hard lines :biggrin:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

outlaw car club dena love


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> Car Shop  It wasnt to bad but I did have to finesse it to get the lock ring to go back on. Give me a call
> *right on...i will - i hate when i can't see how much gas i have. i already ran out of gas in davis coming up to sac from vallejo*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 26 2011, 12:13 PM~19966551
> *nice 67 brotha :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOTORO_@Feb 25 2011, 05:15 PM~19961140
> *Looking for 67 Rear Window Interior Trim....need 3 pieces with corner connectors.  Hit me up......PLEEEEEASE
> 
> Thanks Toro
> *











I have the moldings and the 2 corner pieces for sale.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*why does the frontend butterfly even with extended a-arms on 67's when locked up ?? *


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. MARS_@Feb 25 2011, 11:21 PM~19963857
> *outlaw car club dena love
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. MARS_@Feb 25 2011, 11:21 PM~19963857
> *outlaw car club dena love
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

nice color !


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 26 2011, 02:37 PM~19967072
> *why does the frontend butterfly even with extended a-arms on 67's when locked up ??
> *


adjust ur lower arms. the bolt has offset to move in or out


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Feb 26 2011, 11:50 PM~19970407
> *adjust ur lower arms. the bolt has offset to move in or out
> *


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 04:11 PM~19966904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 oh .crap i just bought a set on e bay yesterday . sorry homie thank you very much for the p.m


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Feb 26 2011, 11:50 PM~19970407
> *adjust ur lower arms. the bolt has offset to move in or out
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 26 2011, 12:13 PM~19966551
> *nice 67 brotha :biggrin:
> *



Check out our club page
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583445


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

OUTLAW CAR CLUB 
DENA LOVE CA,


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

few from the weekend.... :biggrin: 
TTT 67s!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*eh fellas....does anyone know where i can get a set of the plastic pieces that cover your seat belts. the ones that are on the side of the seats?????????*


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 28 2011, 10:21 AM~19979735
> *eh fellas....does anyone know where i can get a set of the plastic pieces that cover your seat belts. the ones that are on the side of the seats?????????
> *


x2


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt for all them lucky 7's


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. MARS_@Feb 27 2011, 09:37 PM~19976375
> *OUTLAW CAR CLUB
> DENA LOVE CA,
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

3 Members: turri 67, 67chevy, ez_rider

Sup EZ.

--Turri.


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Mar 2 2011, 03:09 PM~19998857
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


check out our club page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583445


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

nice rides :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

if anybody have 67 front bumper guards for sell, let me know please.. thanks..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 3 2011, 04:06 PM~20008575
> *if anybody have 67 front bumper guards for sell, let me know please.. thanks..
> *


*eh tiny....are these for mark??? - i told him where a pair was at, but he never got back to me. he has my number*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:420:* taking this mutha to the top...1967's*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 28 2011, 10:21 AM~19979735
> *eh fellas....does anyone know where i can get a set of the plastic pieces that cover your seat belts. the ones that are on the side of the seats?????????
> *


Il ck if I hv any spares.I hv two sets that im gonna use but il ck my goody cabinet. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 3 2011, 09:19 PM~20011137
> *Il ck if I hv any spares.I hv two sets that im gonna use but il ck my goody cabinet.  :biggrin:
> *


*right on brotha* :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 3 2011, 09:19 PM~20011137
> *Il ck if I hv any spares.I hv two sets that im gonna use but il ck my goody cabinet.  :biggrin:
> *


Whtssss upppppp!!!!! D-Bo :0 :0 :0 whr u been at


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 4 2011, 10:16 AM~20014239
> *Whtssss upppppp!!!!! D-Bo  :0  :0  :0  whr u been at
> *


*prolly cruising one of those 67's he has* :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

does anybody know were 2 find the back quarter panel chrome molding some dumb bitch hit me today


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 4 2011, 12:26 PM~20014934
> *prolly cruising one of those 67's he has :biggrin:
> *


Foshooo :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 4 2011, 10:16 AM~20014239
> *Whtssss upppppp!!!!! D-Bo  :0  :0  :0  whr u been at
> *


Under the radar :biggrin:


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 26 2011, 01:11 PM~19966904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU STILL HAVE THEM HOMIE HOW MUCH


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

does anyone have a right fender just got hit today buy some dumb hoe on her phone really need that passenger fender homies also the rear quater panel molding she took that 2


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Mar 4 2011, 01:22 PM~20015239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*damn bro....i know how you feel brotha - check ebay or craigslist. i know i saw some here in nor-cal. it might be too far for you. *


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 4 2011, 02:04 PM~20015530
> *:biggrin:
> damn bro....i know how you feel brotha - check ebay or craigslist. i know i saw some here in nor-cal. it might be too far for you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks homie but i really need it so i will pay for delivery dont care how far anything for my 67 homie


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 3 2011, 05:49 PM~20009320
> *eh tiny....are these for mark??? - i told him where a pair was at, but he never got back to me. he has my number
> *


ok, thank you.. I will pass the word to him..


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

ANOBODY GOT A 67 REAR CORNER (DRIVERS SIDE) COVE MOLDING THEY COULD SELL? ANYBODY?..........


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> ANOBODY GOT A 67 REAR CORNER (DRIVERS SIDE) COVE MOLDING THEY COULD SELL? ANYBODY?..........
> [/qu


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 4 2011, 03:33 PM~20016019
> *ANOBODY GOT A 67 REAR CORNER (DRIVERS SIDE) COVE MOLDING THEY COULD SELL? ANYBODY?..........
> *


call me 702-513-0454


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

anybody got a og small block fan shroud 
original AC dash


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE NEEDS SOME PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. MARS_@Mar 4 2011, 07:10 PM~20017388
> *anybody got a og small block fan shroud
> original AC dash
> *


Hit up Cafeconleche on this forum. He may have the AC Dash.

--Turri.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homie got some front window mldgs for sale


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@Mar 6 2011, 05:16 PM~20029513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u have any extra parts


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

(youtube)zoPvdQwZdhI(youtube)


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/werrun#p/a/u/2/zoPvdQwZdhI


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. MARS_@Mar 4 2011, 06:10 PM~20017388
> *anybody got a og small block fan shroud
> original AC dash
> *



MARS-Give me a call brother. I got that AC dash, was planning to put the comfortron AC in my non-AC car but it looks like too much of a project for me.

If anyone's looking I have everything for a comfortron AC set up up for sale(including sensors, control unit, condensor, compressor, brackets, heavy duty radiator support, radiator, etc. . . 

Give me a call with what you need. 

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning 67 riders


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

selling 1970 impala for a friend interior been done. engine runs good , car in good condition body needs little work, lifted has one pump to the front has two battery's, asking $7,500 or best offer .... if interested please call big lou 559-250-6372...will post pics later..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 8 2011, 10:16 AM~20042051
> *Good morning 67 riders
> *


 :wave: *wassup los*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 8 2011, 10:21 AM~20042474
> *:wave: wassup los
> *



Chillin brother. How's it going on your side?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

looking for a complete rag interior. I only need the hard parts, the material doesn't matter. I have a front seat, need everything else. 

Does anyone know what other cars I can pull these parts from? 66 hardtop? 68 caprice? 68 rag? :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 8 2011, 11:37 AM~20042533
> *Chillin brother. How's it going on your side?
> *


*cool bro....same o same o*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

here is my project i have been messing with im about finished 67 ss rag 327- 2speed disc brakes crossdrilled rotors all new everything i could buy to replace from ecklers. im going with original look replcing all parts on motor back to stock orange parts. car will have new black top with chrome top bows new black interior rally wheels with bf goodrich redline tires and a set of all chrome spokes to switch it up when needed give me some feedback and tell me ur thoughts. i have had a lot of impalas around and always wanted a 67 and got it last year i cant wait. i will keep updated pics as i go in the mean time i need some side mouldings


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

GOOD YEAR 67


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 8 2011, 09:28 PM~20047010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@Mar 8 2011, 06:30 PM~20045891
> *here is my project i have been messing with im about finished 67 ss rag 327- 2speed disc brakes crossdrilled rotors all new everything i could buy to replace from ecklers. im going with original look replcing all parts on motor back to stock orange parts. car will have new black top with chrome top bows new black interior rally wheels with bf goodrich redline tires and a set of all chrome spokes to switch it up when needed give me some feedback and tell me ur thoughts. i have had a lot of impalas around and always wanted a 67 and got it last year i cant wait.  i will keep updated pics as i go in the mean time i need some side mouldings
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good brother. Good luck with your build.
Keep posting pics of your progress.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 8 2011, 08:28 PM~20047010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice. any more pics of this one? :happysad:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 3 2011, 04:06 PM~20008575
> *if anybody have 67 front bumper guards for sell, let me know please.. thanks..
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 9 2011, 09:55 AM~20050630
> *nice. any more pics of this one? :happysad:
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 9 2011, 06:32 PM~20053709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

nice rides


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: nice rides !


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 9 2011, 05:32 PM~20053709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Loving that moonroof!! :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 10 2011, 08:55 AM~20058105
> *Loving that moonroof!! :biggrin:
> *


Me too wht size u thk it is :0


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 10 2011, 02:32 AM~20053709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasnt this in the classifieds a while ago?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 10 2011, 06:25 PM~20058745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 10 2011, 10:25 AM~20058745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 10 2011, 10:31 AM~20058786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE!!!!!!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 10 2011, 10:25 AM~20058745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking badass!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

That's Soooo Sweet ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 10 2011, 11:25 AM~20058745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WESS UP NUT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Feb 17 2011, 10:09 AM~19892724
> *here is my car in primer geting ready to put a guide coat and block it and some pictures of the new frame for my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 10 2011, 09:06 AM~20058614
> *Me too wht size u thk it is  :0
> *



44" ??:happysad:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 10 2011, 10:31 AM~20058786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice color inside and out* :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 11 2011, 11:49 PM~20069654
> *nice color inside and out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

if any one has a hood out here in southern cali for sale let me know thanks


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67impalaSS_@Mar 12 2011, 11:37 AM~20075083
> *if any one has a hood out here in southern cali for sale let me know thanks
> *


got one for 250 angel (626)252-1350 from martinez-restoration


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 9 2011, 06:33 PM~20053713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, nice pick, thanks Kolorado! :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 10 2011, 10:28 AM~20058763
> *Wasnt this in the classifieds a while ago?
> *


yeah.  
& it use to be on some tru classics too , but the owner wasnt sellin those
:wow: uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

DAMN OLD SCHOOL 67 IN THE HOUSE  WHATS GOING ON DAVE


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT FOR THE 7


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 12 2011, 11:49 AM~20075137
> *got one for 250 angel (626)252-1350 from martinez-restoration
> *


to much?? going to the junkman


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 13 2011, 05:45 PM~20082874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


been putting some miles on this bishhhh. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 13 2011, 05:49 PM~20082894
> *been putting some miles on this bishhhh. :biggrin:
> *


Nice  I'll be rolling mine down to Salinas next Sunday, just debating now if I want to take off the rims and roll my new stocks or not :biggrin: Been thinking about doing an OG thang this year :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@Mar 8 2011, 07:30 PM~20045891
> *here is my project i have been messing with im about finished 67 ss rag 327- 2speed disc brakes crossdrilled rotors all new everything i could buy to replace from ecklers. im going with original look replcing all parts on motor back to stock orange parts. car will have new black top with chrome top bows new black interior rally wheels with bf goodrich redline tires and a set of all chrome spokes to switch it up when needed give me some feedback and tell me ur thoughts. i have had a lot of impalas around and always wanted a 67 and got it last year i cant wait.  i will keep updated pics as i go in the mean time i need some side mouldings
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! Dig that color


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67+Mar 12 2011, 04:12 PM~20076449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*wassup frank.....how you doing brotha????*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking to trade my 66 for a 67 in same condition.... just putting it out there..
NEW GUTS, NEW JET BLACK PAINT, NEW CHROME, CHROMED OUT MOTOR


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 14 2011, 12:27 PM~20088527
> *Looking to trade my 66 for a 67 in same condition.... just putting it out there..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 14 2011, 12:27 PM~20088527
> *Looking to trade my 66 for a 67 in same condition.... just putting it out there..
> NEW GUTS, NEW JET BLACK PAINT, NEW CHROME, CHROMED OUT MOTOR
> 
> ...


*damn curt...that's nice bro! - you looking for 67 huh??. good luck brotha*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 14 2011, 01:27 PM~20088858
> *damn curt...that's nice bro! - you looking for 67 huh??. good luck brotha
> *


Thanks Uce. yeah i love da 67's. want one for a daily :biggrin: a clean one! :cheesy:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 14 2011, 11:27 AM~20088527
> *Looking to trade my 66 for a 67 in same condition.... just putting it out there..
> NEW GUTS, NEW JET BLACK PAINT, NEW CHROME, CHROMED OUT MOTOR
> 
> ...



Real nice brother. I'm not looking to trade but would you mind posting some pics of the interior? :happysad: Good luck!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

A littel som som strght out the chrome shop :biggrin: just hve 2 hit up the homie D-bo 4 a helping hand


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 14 2011, 05:07 PM~20090414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Looks NAICE.

--Turri.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 14 2011, 05:07 PM~20090414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :  bling,bling homie :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 14 2011, 05:07 PM~20090414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks gd homie.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

hey laylo67 u should see wut i got in store for the white 67


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

gonna get back on the 56 bel air project.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 14 2011, 06:30 PM~20091170
> *hey laylo67 u should see wut i got in store for the white 67
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:Yes sirr gots 2 hit u up


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 15 2011, 09:39 AM~20096263
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:Yes sirr gots 2 hit u up
> *


Let me know when u ready.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 14 2011, 05:07 PM~20090414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*eh bro...is it better to get these re-chromed rather than polished???? - those look really nice. mine has oxidation on them....jus asking*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 15 2011, 09:51 AM~20096347
> *eh bro...is it better to get these re-chromed rather than polished???? - those look really nice. mine has oxidation on them....jus asking
> *


Chrome is easier to maintain but polished & anodized combined look real gd also.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 15 2011, 09:51 AM~20096347
> *eh bro...is it better to get these re-chromed rather than polished???? - those look really nice. mine has oxidation on them....jus asking
> *


Its up to you Rasta, and it also depends on your plater. If they do shitty prep your chrome is going to peel. I already told some of the homies if mine ever peel I'm just gonna have them polished.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 15 2011, 09:51 AM~20096347
> *eh bro...is it better to get these re-chromed rather than polished???? - those look really nice. mine has oxidation on them....jus asking
> *


4 know thr polish bro dud repair thn & polish thm but jst wnt thm on 4 on :biggrin: but no dnt I lke chrome better n easy 2 cln. After I do the 7 over diff goining bck 2 chrome wth thse  I'm happy wth thm know


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss+Mar 15 2011, 10:26 AM~20096552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*right on fellas....i like how they look*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 15 2011, 09:34 AM~20096603
> *Its up to you Rasta, and it also depends on your plater. If they do shitty prep your chrome is going to peel. I already told some of the homies if mine ever peel I'm just gonna have them polished.
> *



Can you still polish them after you've had them chromed?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Mar 15 2011, 06:09 PM~20099856
> *Can you still polish them after you've had them chromed?
> *


Yes! They have to be stripped and than polished but your polisher/plater should do all that for you. My homie had chrome moldings on his 64 and had them stripped and repolished. They actually look like chrome but you have to maintain them a lot more than chrome to keep them looking like that.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 14 2011, 06:41 PM~20091279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 15 2011, 06:29 PM~20100578
> *Yes! They have to be stripped and than polished but your polisher/plater should do all that for you. My homie had chrome moldings on his 64 and had them stripped and repolished. They actually look like chrome but you have to maintain them a lot more than chrome to keep them looking like that.
> *


Good to know, thanks for the info. . . :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 11:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMN , THAT FUCKER IS NICE ! WUT COLOR IS THAT ? :wow:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 14 2011, 07:41 PM~20091279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Mar 16 2011, 09:41 PM~20110376
> * DAMN , THAT FUCKER IS NICE ! WUT COLOR IS THAT ? :wow:
> *


Naice azz color. Looks like rootbeer brown to me. 

--Turri.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*very clean...love the color *:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

im luvin this one, inspiration for my drop :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

wow now that's a summer time car ! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: Holly shit i want it!!! :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 08:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: BEAUTIFUL :wow:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

anybody know where I can find 67 fuel tank straps.............or if the 65-66 straps will work?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 14 2011, 06:41 PM~20091279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick! are those new axles ? never seen badge on axles like that


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking CLEAN :0 :0 :0


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: uffin: uffin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 17 2011, 04:47 PM~20115706
> *Looks sick! are those new axles ? never seen badge on axles like that
> *


yea i upgraded rear end with 30 spline axles to handle the ls6 motor.


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Mar 16 2011, 08:41 PM~20110376
> * DAMN , THAT FUCKER IS NICE ! WUT COLOR IS THAT ? :wow:
> *


candy brandy wine


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice reminds me of when my car was brown


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 17 2011, 04:30 PM~20115983
> *Fucking CLEAN :0  :0  :0
> *


thnks


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I've got a friend of a friend looking for a 67 Impala in good shape but not a full blown show car so please pm me any photo's and info on the 67's that are for sale. I will forward all info & pics to my Friend and he will pass them on to his Friend. Thanks  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 17 2011, 06:13 PM~20116287
> *yea i upgraded rear end with 30 spline axles to handle the ls6 motor.
> *


where'd you get em?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 17 2011, 04:45 PM~20115692
> *anybody know where I can find 67 fuel tank straps.............or if the 65-66 straps will work?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 10 2011, 10:25 AM~20058745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


!!!DAM!!! HOMES THATS ONE BAD AZZ 67 LOTS OF PROPS ON THE HIDE AWAYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 17 2011, 03:45 PM~20115692
> *anybody know where I can find 67 fuel tank straps.............or if the 65-66 straps will work?
> *


Jeff, I have a set. they need to be cleaned up. Hit me up.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 18 2011, 07:47 AM~20120623
> *Jeff, I have a set. they need to be cleaned up. Hit me up.
> *


DAMN EZ! THANKS BRO ....I'LL CALL YOU LATER


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Mar 18 2011, 07:47 AM~20120623
> *Jeff, I have a set. they need to be cleaned up. Hit me up.
> *


*waddup ez....howz it bradah, i hope all is good with you* :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

OK probally long shoot, but last thing I'm looking for and I sould be set. Need a front seat, anybody got one and know what it cost to ship? THANKS


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Mar 18 2011, 11:39 AM~20122100
> *OK probally long shoot, but last thing I'm looking for and I sould be set. Need a front seat, anybody got one and know what it cost to ship? THANKS
> *


You need buckets or bench? Benny should have a seat for you and I think he's out of Dallas. Hit him up.

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Mar 18 2011, 11:39 AM~20122100
> *OK probally long shoot, but last thing I'm looking for and I sould be set. Need a front seat, anybody got one and know what it cost to ship? THANKS
> *


I hv a bench seat


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Mar 18 2011, 11:39 AM~20122100
> *OK probally long shoot, but last thing I'm looking for and I sould be set. Need a front seat, anybody got one and know what it cost to ship? THANKS
> *


we got a power benchbucket for you and it is out of a impala 400.00 obo thank you from martinez-restoration


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:0 power strato for my daily :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2011, 06:16 PM~20124424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh that's nice! Cupholders too! :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 18 2011, 06:35 PM~20124543
> *Oh that's nice! Cupholders too!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea something different. Beer holders :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2011, 06:16 PM~20124424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad azz Debo. Killing em again.

--Turri.


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2011, 02:46 PM~20122823
> *I hv a bench seat
> *


Thanks, Got a pic and price?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 18 2011, 03:54 PM~20123230
> *we got a power benchbucket for you and it is out of a impala 400.00 obo thank you from martinez-restoration
> *


 Thanks, Got a pic?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2011, 07:16 PM~20124424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That option for 67 Impalas? Looks like the 60s mustang seats......


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Mar 18 2011, 07:30 PM~20124975
> *That option for 67 Impalas? Looks like the 60s mustang seats......
> *


Option for 67 caprice.noooo ford parts on my cars.il try to get sum pics of my other seat nxt week.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2011, 06:16 PM~20124424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Mar 18 2011, 08:28 PM~20125443
> *
> *


imember those bench style buckets back in the day my son got one in his 67 caprice also they came in the riviers


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeet!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2011, 08:11 PM~20125297
> *Option for 67 caprice.noooo ford parts on my cars.il try to get sum pics of my other seat nxt week.
> *


not just caprice but impala had a ss impala with one back in the day, had them in my 58 impala and in my 63 and 64 impala that is a bad ass seat


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 18 2011, 11:02 PM~20126461
> *not just caprice but impala had a ss impala with one back in the day, had them in my 58 impala and in my 63 and 64 impala that is a bad as seat
> *











out of a 69 caprice


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 18 2011, 07:16 PM~20124424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NUT HOW DO U DO IT ........... LOL LOOKS GOOD G 
SOMETHING MORE FOR THE HATERS TO HATE ON :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 19 2011, 09:37 AM~20128078
> *DAMN NUT HOW DO U DO IT ........... LOL LOOKS GOOD G
> SOMETHING MORE FOR THE HATERS TO HATE ON  :biggrin:
> *


U know how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 19 2011, 09:37 AM~20128078
> *DAMN NUT HOW DO U DO IT ........... LOL LOOKS GOOD G
> SOMETHING MORE FOR THE HATERS TO HATE ON  :biggrin:
> *


Ya Fucker I HATE u   . J/K homie I admire u G LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 19 2011, 08:55 PM~20131380
> *Ya Fucker I HATE u    . J/K homie I admire u G LOL :biggrin:
> *


DAMN G U SOUND LIKE WALI NOW LOL


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 19 2011, 08:16 PM~20131512
> *DAMN G U SOUND LIKE WALI NOW LOL
> *


 :biggrin: I will FIGHT!!!!! 4 u guys n the club. :0 :0 :0 LOL


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Mar 20 2011, 10:24 AM~20134014
> *:biggrin: I will FIGHT!!!!! 4 u guys n the club.  :0  :0  :0  LOL
> *


LOL......... MUST B N IRVINE THING :biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 20 2011, 12:32 PM~20135007
> *LOL......... MUST B N IRVINE THING  :biggrin:
> *


Dos y Dos :biggrin: thts ur Dog


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

some more pixs


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 21 2011, 09:44 PM~20146305
> *some more pixs
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: BADASS CAR!!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20146305
> *some more pixs
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20146305
> *some more pixs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*very nice bro* :biggrin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> [
> 
> who is the owner of this car?????


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

> > [
> >
> > who is the owner of this car?????
> 
> ...


----------



## bolas42 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 18 2011, 11:06 PM~20126484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda looks like a caddi strato seat. I got a 69 caprice with a power strato bucket seat and it looks nowere near mine. Ill post pics on it tomorrow.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Mar 22 2011, 01:35 PM~20151729
> *Jorge From Group Riverside.
> 
> i know the guy that built that trunk
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what a small world......................


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up 67 Peeps!! I Bought Some Corner Lights For My 7 A While Back, I Got The Housings, Grilles and Lenses.. But I Guess Im Missing The Little Brackets That Go On The Back In Order To Put Them On. These Brackets Go From Housing to Core Support. Does Anyone Have Some Laying Around That They Might Want To Sell??? Anyone Know Where I Can Find Or Does Anyone Carry These???


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
WESS UP NUT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Mar 23 2011, 02:26 PM~20162013
> *Whats Up 67 Peeps!! I Bought Some Corner Lights For My 7 A While Back, I Got The Housings, Grilles and Lenses.. But I Guess Im Missing The Little Brackets That Go On The Back In Order To Put Them On. These Brackets Go From Housing to Core Support. Does Anyone Have Some Laying Around That They Might Want To Sell??? Anyone Know Where I Can Find Or Does Anyone Carry These???
> *


FULL SIZE 1967-1967 

Part #: 39106012

Description:
BRACKET SET

Comments:
IMPALA & CAPRICE FENDER CORNER LAMP MOUNTING BRACKET SET 



Price: $34.95 

Quantity: 

1-800-722-4828.classic muscle


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Mar 23 2011, 03:24 PM~20162491
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> WESS UP NUT
> *


wut up. :wave:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 10:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!That is bad ass!
I know what color I want on my 67 rag


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamer62_@Mar 22 2011, 11:35 AM~20151729
> *Jorge From Group Riverside.
> 
> i know the guy that built that trunk
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOMIES WERE CAN I FIND REAR BUMPER RUBBERS I HAVE THE GAURDS ALREADY JUST NEED RUBBERS ANYONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bolas42_@Mar 22 2011, 12:23 PM~20152051
> *kinda looks like a caddi strato seat. I got a 69 caprice with a power strato bucket seat and it looks nowere near mine. Ill post pics on it tomorrow.
> *


maybe your right im new in putting cars together but im learning? thank you


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Mar 23 2011, 07:48 PM~20164523
> *HOMIES WERE CAN I FIND REAR BUMPER RUBBERS I HAVE THE GAURDS ALREADY JUST NEED RUBBERS ANYONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dude in the for sale section just sold a set


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 23 2011, 08:16 PM~20164862
> *Dude in the for sale section just sold a set
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 21 2011, 07:44 PM~20146305
> *some more pixs
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 23 2011, 08:01 PM~20164700
> *maybe your right im new in putting cars together but im learning? thank you
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:some one said its out of a caddy? but just by looking at it you can tell its a chevy the push button is on the side and on chevy the back is metal and not plastic but i dont know i work on honda's ??


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 23 2011, 08:16 PM~20164862
> *Dude in the for sale section just sold a set
> *


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOMIES WERE CAN I FIND THE CLIPS FOR THE SIDE MOLDINGS I JUST NEED 4 OF THEM FOR THE QUARTER PANEL MOLDING PASSENGER SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Mar 25 2011, 04:50 PM~20180432
> *HOMIES WERE CAN I FIND THE CLIPS FOR THE SIDE MOLDINGS I JUST NEED 4 OF THEM FOR THE QUARTER PANEL MOLDING PASSENGER SIDE  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 23 2011, 03:46 PM~20162639
> *FULL SIZE  1967-1967
> 
> Part #: 39106012
> ...


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 25 2011, 06:27 PM~20181030
> *PM sent
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*MY HOMIE ANT TOOK THESE YESTERDAY  *


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 28 2011, 07:03 PM~20204684
> *MY HOMIE ANT TOOK THESE YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Mar 28 2011, 07:37 PM~20205048
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHats up Ceez :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 28 2011, 07:03 PM~20204684
> *MY HOMIE ANT TOOK THESE YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


*nice brah...eh frank - you still got those starwires????....i know you wanna sell them*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

67's...KEEP RISING TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 28 2011, 06:03 PM~20204684
> *MY HOMIE ANT TOOK THESE YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...



Looking real nice brother. . . love the way she lays low


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 29 2011, 12:59 AM~20207545
> *nice brah...eh frank - you still got those starwires????....i know you wanna sell them
> *


YOU BUMPED YO HEAD MY USO :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 28 2011, 10:27 PM~20206844
> *WHats up Ceez :biggrin:
> *


was up homie :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 29 2011, 10:18 AM~20209579
> *YOU BUMPED YO HEAD MY USO :biggrin:
> *


:banghead:* doesn't hurt for trying*


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has some power window regs hardtop and convertible forsale regs , motors, and harness sorry no switches 



also i have the 6 way power seat tracks complete units down to the ground wire and the hot wire and also the inner plastics :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know the measure ment of the shorten rearend for a 67


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know the measure ment of the shorten rearend for a 67


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 30 2011, 05:55 PM~20221775
> *Does anyone know the measure ment of the shorten rearend for a 67
> *


Everyone usually does 1" to clear the skirts but there is a guy on here that did his 2".


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 31 2011, 10:29 AM~20227391
> *Everyone usually does 1" to clear the skirts but there is a guy on here that did his 2".
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 29 2011, 02:03 PM~20204684
> *MY HOMIE ANT TOOK THESE YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice

We had Beach Hop here in NZ last weekend. Rained constantly but you can't beat thousands of classic's all in one small town


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 31 2011, 04:50 PM~20229872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 31 2011, 04:50 PM~20229872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 31 2011, 10:29 AM~20227391
> *Everyone usually does 1" to clear the skirts but there is a guy on here that did his 2".
> *


U know what the measurement is my 67 came without a rearend so I want to my sure I get a shorten one


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 31 2011, 06:12 PM~20230530
> *U know what the measurement is my 67 came without a rearend so I want to my sure I get a shorten one
> *


Thats a little to technical Debo or EZ gonna have to answer that one?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 31 2011, 06:12 PM~20230530
> *U know what the measurement is my 67 came without a rearend so I want to my sure I get a shorten one
> *


From back of both backing plates measures 56 3/4 from side to side


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 22 2006, 11:58 PM~6022867
> *BIGGER BLUE, very nice '67.  Here's my pic from Royal Fantasies show a few months back.
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 31 2011, 05:50 PM~20229872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah buddy !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

A Ltl 67 tour.click on pic for video


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 31 2011, 09:34 PM~20232405
> *From back of both backing plates measures 56 3/4 from side to side
> *


Fucking D-Bo has Allll the anwrs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 1 2011, 11:41 AM~20236376
> *Fucking D-Bo has Allll the anwrs  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: that's y the secret service wants to hire me :roflmao:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Mar 31 2011, 09:34 PM~20232405
> *From back of both backing plates measures 56 3/4 from side to side
> *


Thanks uce


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 11:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean ass rag/ride.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Skirts are back on the ride :biggrin: Thanks again Junior (EastBay_Drop) for the skirt hook up


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 28 2011, 07:03 PM~20204684
> *MY HOMIE ANT TOOK THESE YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## villenmike (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody selling front and rear bumpers for a 67? I am in need. I also need the cove trim and trunk trim for my fastback. And a question, where the hide-away an option or are they custom? I would to have a set of those!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by villenmike_@Apr 3 2011, 07:30 PM~20250730
> *Anybody selling front and rear bumpers for a 67?  I am in need.  I also need the cove trim and trunk trim for my fastback.  And a question,  where the hide-away an option or are they custom?  I would to have a set of those!
> *


Hideaways are custom fabricated only two 67s that I've seen with them & are fully functional
:biggrin: (DEVIL'S CHARIOT )& (DEBOS67)


----------



## villenmike (Mar 8, 2011)

That's what I thought, but when I seen DEBOS67 I started to think maybe it was just something I never seen. Devil's Chariot has been my screen saver for the last few years. 








This is my 67 last summer. The air bags and 22's are gone. Now she's rolling 14x6's and if all goes well three pumps


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 3 2011, 10:44 PM~20252101
> *Hideaways are custom fabricated only two 67s that I've seen with them & are fully functional
> :biggrin: (DEVIL'S CHARIOT )& (DEBOS67)
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DON'T FORGET MY CAPRICE WHEN I GET IT BACK FROM THE PAINT SHOP


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Apr 4 2011, 10:26 AM~20255445
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 DON'T FORGET MY CAPRICE WHEN I GET IT BACK FROM THE PAINT SHOP
> *


Of course I hv everything ready. :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*SOME 67'S FROM THE SALINAS SHOW YESTERDAY  *



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*CALI CAT* :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

* :0 AND MINE :biggrin: *



*FOUND THIS ONE IN ANOTHER THREAD  *


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Is that the stock aqua color?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 4 2011, 05:05 PM~20258250
> *SOME 67'S FROM THE SALINAS SHOW YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is a pic of my project 67impala just thought I would share it with the 67 familia


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by landshark 68_@Apr 4 2011, 08:52 PM~20260649
> *Here is a pic of my project 67impala just thought I would share it with the 67 familia
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  :thumbsup:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 4 2011, 08:53 PM~20260661
> *NICE   :thumbsup:
> *


gracias bro


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 4 2011, 06:09 PM~20258288
> * :0 AND MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD IN SALAS 209ER....


----------



## louie1488 (Feb 25, 2011)

I DONT KNOW WHO TOLD YOU THAT BUT JIM'S CHEVY LOCATED IN SACRAMENTO,CA CAN GET YOU JUST ABOUT ANY PART FOR A 67. NOW THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Apr 4 2011, 10:26 AM~20255445
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 DON'T FORGET MY CAPRICE WHEN I GET IT BACK FROM THE PAINT SHOP
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 4 2011, 11:54 PM~20262171
> *LOOKING GOOD IN SALAS 209ER....
> *


Thanks bro, just trying to keep up with you  but I'm still a ways off from that :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Apr 4 2011, 05:09 PM~20258288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i think this is the 67 curt was telling me about....looks nice brah. do you have your chrome trim?* :biggrin:


----------



## jared916 (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by landshark 68_@Apr 4 2011, 07:52 PM~20260649
> *Here is a pic of my project 67impala just thought I would share it with the 67 familia
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro got another one?! its bad


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Apr 5 2011, 10:20 AM~20264102
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


YEAH BUDDY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by landshark 68_@Apr 4 2011, 07:52 PM~20260649
> *Here is a pic of my project 67impala just thought I would share it with the 67 familia
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Lorenzo ... thanks again for the biz on the headers yesterday


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 5 2011, 12:09 AM~20262220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotta love the '67s  especially the ones with 427s in em


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 5 2011, 06:59 PM~20267807
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN HOMIE....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 5 2011, 12:09 AM~20262220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good at da show....


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 5 2011, 06:30 PM~20268074
> *Looking good at da show....
> *


Yeah but we were still missing 1 ride there????


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 5 2011, 07:25 PM~20268689
> *Yeah but we were still missing 1 ride there????
> *


Saw your 67 out there too....skirts and all.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love this one


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 5 2011, 10:41 AM~20264633
> *looking good Lorenzo ... thanks again for the biz on the headers yesterday
> *


Thanks rich no prob shit it made a huge difference in sound and power :biggrin:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 5 2011, 09:59 AM~20264356
> *looking good in salinas frank...IMAPALAS were representing in salinas huh??? - good shit :biggrin:
> i think this is the 67 curt was telling me about....looks nice brah. do you have your chrome trim? :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro got most of it still need so find some to complete it


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jared916_@Apr 5 2011, 10:14 AM~20264458
> *damn bro got another one?! its bad
> *


thanks brotha yup had to jump on this 1 this is the keeper


----------



## jared916 (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by landshark 68_@Apr 6 2011, 11:23 AM~20274288
> *thanks brotha yup had to jump on this 1 this is the keeper
> 
> *



always got some bad ass rides homie!! good luck on it!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 6 2011, 12:46 AM~20271534
> *I love this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

does any one have a fan shroud, driver door hinges, and 2 ss hubcaps by any chance ?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67impalaSS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:51 PM~20278638
> *does any one have a fan shroud, driver door hinges, and 2 ss hubcaps by any chance ?
> *


i got sum hinges g


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

REPPIN FOR THE 67' FASTBACK FAM....


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67impalaSS_@Apr 6 2011, 07:51 PM~20278638
> *does any one have a fan shroud, driver door hinges, and 2 ss hubcaps by any chance ?
> *



Think I got extra SS hubs. I can check this weekend and get back to you :biggrin:


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks cafeconlechedjs and TRU*SA*67, i messaged you both


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 6 2011, 10:54 PM~20279907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: what mag did it come out in ?


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Apr 7 2011, 01:28 PM~20283449
> *:thumbsup: what mag did it come out in ?
> *


JUNE ISSUE LOERIDER....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 6 2011, 10:54 PM~20279907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el monte 77 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

nice !!!!! rag !!!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 6 2011, 10:54 PM~20279907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats brother....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 6 2011, 09:54 PM~20279907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Parra ....congrats on the feature :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala+Apr 7 2011, 09:16 PM~20286855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANX FELLAZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 9 2011, 10:43 AM~20297605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So when am I gonna get to see this at a show Chewie :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 9 2011, 10:43 AM~20297605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PoisonApple (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by wickedstylo1965_@Dec 13 2010, 12:18 PM~19315784
> * Parting Out 67 Impala 2 Door
> 
> 
> ...



where are u located at im looking for the frame


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 9 2011, 10:43 AM~20297605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 9 2011, 10:45 AM~20297615
> *So when am I gonna get to see this at a show Chewie :biggrin:
> *



Soon bro...just gotta get my interior going... :x:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 9 2011, 10:43 AM~20297605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2011, 08:17 PM~20324160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookin good Frank.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 6 2011, 10:54 PM~20279907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 9 2011, 10:43 AM~20297605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 6 2011, 11:54 PM~20279907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2011, 07:17 PM~20324160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

heres my homies from my club..............


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

Shit's gettin serious over here


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Apr 13 2011, 06:51 AM~20327153
> *:thumbsup: lookin good Frank.
> *


Thanks Jeff


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2011, 08:17 PM~20324160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

A FEW RYDERS FROM MY CLUB..............THE WHITE AN GOLD ONES ARE BROTHAS................BOTH BIG BLOCKS.......REALL NICE.....67'S ARE THE SHIT......


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Apr 14 2011, 08:22 AM~20336903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Apr 14 2011, 07:22 AM~20336903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more san jo 67's .....nice :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Apr 14 2011, 07:22 AM~20336903
> *
> 
> 
> ...



firme. . .


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 12 2011, 08:17 PM~20324160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ride looks good Frank!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Apr 14 2011, 08:22 AM~20336903
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  

RYDERS BABY


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by davidj926_@Apr 14 2011, 07:12 PM~20341596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Im looking for a 67 trunk lock retaining clip if anybody has one let me know thanks.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHRKNDCE_@Apr 14 2011, 08:22 AM~20336903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tht baby blue is CLEAN!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dann3500_@Apr 17 2011, 03:11 PM~20359303
> *Pics of my car.
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> ...


 :angry: MODS BAN THIS GUYS IP


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 17 2011, 05:45 PM~20360095
> *:angry: MODS BAN THIS GUYS IP
> *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldtown63_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homies does any one know the name of this colour? is it root beer brown or is iit calld sunset bronze?? :dunno: :worship:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 18 2011, 12:27 PM~20365555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 6 2011, 10:54 PM~20279907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*eh brah....congrates on the layout - the 67 looking really nice*


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hatchet Ryda_65_@Apr 18 2011, 08:56 AM~20364212
> *hey homies does any one know the name of this colour? is it root beer brown or is iit calld sunset bronze??  :dunno:  :worship:
> *


My compa said his car (this 67 is a root beer brown, but you how painters are. Sometimes they mix their own blend to come up with the coor you want.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 18 2011, 12:27 PM~20365555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 19 2011, 09:52 PM~20378115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 18 2011, 08:27 PM~20365555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 19 2011, 09:52 PM~20378115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:0 :0 


> nice 67,we didnt do any work on this car just posting because it was nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

> :0 :0
> 
> 
> > nice 67,we didnt do any work on this car just posting because it was nice
> ...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> :0 :0
> 
> 
> > nice 67,we didnt do any work on this car just posting because it was nice
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> :0 :0
> 
> 
> > nice 67,we didnt do any work on this car just posting because it was nice
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening 67 family. Anybody have the rear
Bracket for the delco radio for sale? That or any leads 
On repop companies that carry this piece. Please
Include the part number if you know it. Reach me on
Here or better yet text/call me directly. Paypal ready
Or I can pick up if you're close to L. A. 

Thanks guys


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin: until April 30th :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic7impala_@Apr 21 2011, 05:18 PM~20391778
> *:thumbsup:   :biggrin: until April 30th :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 19 2011, 09:52 PM~20378115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> :0 :0
> 
> 
> > nice 67,we didnt do any work on this car just posting because it was nice
> ...


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@Apr 21 2011, 02:56 PM~20391213
> *What's happening 67 family.  Anybody have the rear
> Bracket for the delco radio for sale? That or any leads
> On repop companies that carry this piece. Please
> ...


Carlos, I have it. NOS I believe. Call me.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 22 2011, 05:58 AM~20395147
> *Carlos, I have it. NOS I believe. Call me.
> *


 :0 Damn where you been ez :biggrin:


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

Parting out this 67 Impala...everything is there except for the motor! PM me with what you need.


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Apr 22 2011, 11:45 AM~20396764
> *Parting out this 67 Impala...everything is there except for the motor! PM me with what you need.
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Apr 22 2011, 11:45 AM~20396764
> *Parting out this 67 Impala...everything is there except for the motor! PM me with what you need.
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

new parts under the hood .


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 22 2011, 05:25 AM~20395203
> *:0 Damn where you been ez :biggrin:
> *


Just layin' low.....got a lot of work lately. I check in once and a while. LKM if you need anything.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 23 2011, 10:35 PM~20406117
> *Just layin' low.....got a lot of work lately. I check in once and a while. LKM if you need anything.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Apr 22 2011, 11:45 AM~20396764
> *Parting out this 67 Impala...everything is there except for the motor! PM me with what you need.
> 
> 
> ...


I call dibs on the HITCH! :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Apr 22 2011, 11:45 AM~20396764
> *Parting out this 67 Impala...everything is there except for the motor! PM me with what you need.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## eldee (Oct 19, 2007)

how much for the rear bumper guards


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ez_rider_@Apr 23 2011, 10:35 PM~20406117
> *Just layin' low.....got a lot of work lately. I check in once and a while. LKM if you need anything.
> *


FERIA :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER BRO


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eldee_@Apr 24 2011, 11:24 AM~20408700
> *how much for the rear bumper guards
> *


I THINK DUDE GOT LIKE 20 PM'S REGARDING THOSE. HE DIDNT EVEN SHOOT ME A PRICE  :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 24 2011, 12:52 PM~20409182
> *I THINK DUDE GOT LIKE 20 PM'S REGARDING THOSE. HE DIDNT EVEN SHOOT ME A PRICE   :0
> *


was up homie!hey dawg were can i find the rubbers for the rear guards :biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening everyone,
Just saw the dealer-optioned tach for the 67 Impala on ebay. Starting price is $300 if anyone's interested. I thought someone was looking for one awhile back.  

The item number is: 300548269402


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry homies!! I'll get to everyones PM tomorrow...my day off. Been busy with work and have plenty of PM's to respond to. Yeah...plenty of requests for the bumper guards too!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Apr 25 2011, 01:41 PM~20416264
> *Sorry homies!! I'll get to everyones PM tomorrow...my day off. Been busy with work and have plenty of PM's to respond to. Yeah...plenty of requests for the bumper guards too!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Apr 25 2011, 01:41 PM~20416264
> *Sorry homies!! I'll get to everyones PM tomorrow...my day off. Been busy with work and have plenty of PM's to respond to. Yeah...plenty of requests for the bumper guards too!
> *


 :angry: DAMN SOUNDS LIKE THE PRICE JUST LIKE GAS IS GOING UP ON THESE ONES :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 25 2011, 07:22 PM~20418723
> *:angry: DAMN SOUNDS LIKE THE PRICE JUST LIKE GAS IS GOING UP ON THESE ONES :biggrin:
> *


CAME UP ON ANOTHER SET LAST NIGHT, GONNA PICK THEM UP TODAY :biggrin: ONLY THING IS THEY HAVE BAD RUBBERS


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR THE 67'S :wave:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 26 2011, 08:39 AM~20422457
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE 67'S :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

paint is done need to stripe it now almost there


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 10:14 AM~20431475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Looks good! I'm jealous, my car is still sitting in primer at the shop.
Keep it going, you're getting there.

--Turri.


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks homie i have some more pictures in the sun ill put them up soon


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

a long day in the booth but well worth it


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danmmmmm!!!!!!! Homie tht looks nice :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 05:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 03:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That paint looks about a mile deep ....nice


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks we still have a lot of work


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

whats up everybody!.......it's been a minute......if anyone has a clear drivers door glass assembly ....i'm lookin for one ...


----------



## PoisonApple (Mar 3, 2011)

my working progress


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

your car is clean homie


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PoisonApple_@Apr 27 2011, 09:43 PM~20436564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 07:49 PM~20435474
> *Thanks we still have a lot of work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 03:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...




looking good!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PoisonApple_@Apr 27 2011, 09:43 PM~20436564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Bullet and Gilly


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PoisonApple_@Apr 27 2011, 10:43 PM~20436564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE WHO DID THE MURAL....


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PoisonApple_@Apr 27 2011, 08:43 PM~20436564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's badass


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Anyone know the stock way to run the wire from positive battery cable to horn relay? I thought the stock battery cable had a lead wire that reached all the way to the relay but Hubbards is telling me they were wired to a junction box on fire wall?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Thats badass homie!!!!   :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>65 TO 70 UPPER A ARMS EXTENDED 1-1/4" MOLDED SMOOTH BALLJOINLESS. "HIDDEN BALL JOIN"</span>


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PoisonApple_@Apr 27 2011, 09:43 PM~20436564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PoisonApple (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 28 2011, 09:11 PM~20445049
> *NICE HOMIE WHO DID THE MURAL....
> *


thanks bro it was done by alberto


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 29 2011, 06:25 PM~20450302
> *Anyone know the stock way to run the wire from positive battery cable to horn relay? I thought the stock battery cable had a lead wire that reached all the way to the relay but Hubbards is telling me they were wired to a junction box on fire wall?
> *


It runs from battery thru core support to horn relay.from horn relay to fuse box.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@Apr 30 2011, 11:41 PM~20457384
> *It runs from battery thru core support to horn relay.from horn relay to fuse box.
> *


Yea that's how it was at first it had a spliced wire that ran all the way from battery to horn relay, but the OG battery cable I just bought has only a 6inch lead wire off of it and they telling me it hooks to a junction box in middle of firewall which I found that part also but just not seeing how it all goes together. Guess it will easier to just splice it again. Thanks


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 1 2011, 11:17 AM~20459476
> *Yea that's how it was at first it had a spliced wire that ran all the way from battery to horn relay, but the OG battery cable I just bought has only a 6inch lead wire off of it and they telling me it hooks to a junction box in middle of firewall which I found that part also but just not seeing how it all goes together. Guess it will  easier to just splice it again. Thanks
> *


It splices off the battery & runs across the core support to horn relay.that's wut powers the fuse box


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 1 2011, 03:25 PM~20460248
> *It splices off the battery & runs across the core support to horn relay.that's wut powers the fuse box
> *


This what they sent me?








I'm just gonna splice guess it's easier that way, I hate electrical more than anything else..... Thanks Homie.
Here what I been trying to get together


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean bro  is that at indian joes shop?


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT FOR THE 67!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> a long day in the booth but well worth it
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0 LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by js67imp+Apr 27 2011, 04:01 PM~20433598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*keep up the good work brotha*


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah all the work was done at cut throat


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@May 2 2011, 02:54 PM~20468534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


malo uso....67 still looking tight brah - one love to you and your aiga


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks cool runnings


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@May 2 2011, 12:35 PM~20467467
> *Yeah all the work was done at cut throat
> *


good guys to deal with. tell em my dad Ruben from Imperials said whats up! You picked up the frame at our house


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah they are my cousins, yeah i remember going to your house


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Somebody called me today looking for a center console
For a 67 Impala. If you got one for sale hit me back with
Pics and your price. Thanks


Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@May 2 2011, 04:39 PM~20469210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice post a bigger pic though


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@May 2 2011, 04:39 PM~20469210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anybody know if my skirts will still fit if I put on some 13inch deep dish reverse daytons


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REBEL8LIFE_@May 2 2011, 10:11 PM~20472377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They should as long as they are real D's or even Z's with the real adapter for the wheel not a china one, thats where I ran into problems w/ mine


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by js67imp+May 2 2011, 03:14 PM~20468683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nice color* :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

the homies 7 from the big 408


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 3 2011, 09:50 AM~20474854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ride dog lookin good with those antennas


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 3 2011, 10:13 AM~20468677
> *malo uso....67 still looking tight brah - one love to you and your aiga
> *


tai lava homie and right back at ya
im still having much fun in my 67 :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 3 2011, 09:50 AM~20474854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*My first attempt at polishing :biggrin: *


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 3 2011, 10:26 PM~20480783
> *My first attempt at polishing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


*those look clean frank....do you have any extra center pieces brah??????*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 3 2011, 11:44 PM~20481210
> *those look clean frank....do you have any extra center pieces brah??????
> *


I'M ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR SOME MYSELF


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 4 2011, 05:25 AM~20481744
> *I'M ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR SOME MYSELF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 30 2011, 04:39 PM~20455650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>65 TO 70 UPPER A ARMS EXTENDED 1-1/4" MOLDED SMOOTH BALLJOINLESS. "HIDDEN BALL JOIN"</span>
> 
> 
> ...



:fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 3 2011, 10:26 PM~20480783
> *My first attempt at polishing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice homie


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@May 2 2011, 04:39 PM~20469210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 7 homie nice color combo :0 :0 :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@May 4 2011, 06:54 PM~20486044
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice homie
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA 63_@Apr 30 2011, 04:39 PM~20455650
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>65 TO 70 UPPER A ARMS EXTENDED 1-1/4" MOLDED SMOOTH BALLJOINLESS. "HIDDEN BALL JOIN"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


clean but what happens when you break the balljoint?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

took some pics today


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

2 Members: 209impala, *mr.lincon*

Been waiting since December brah, what happened to them top moldings


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2011, 09:05 PM~20487146
> *took some pics today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 3 2011, 11:44 PM~20481210
> *those look clean frank....do you have any extra center pieces brah??????
> *


  nice bro just hang on to the pices looks good :biggrin:


----------



## js67imp (Jul 18, 2007)

Hella clean kippy


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2011, 09:05 PM~20487146
> *took some pics today
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 5 2011, 04:05 PM~20487146
> *took some pics today
> 
> 
> ...


thats dope :thumbsup:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

TTT for page 500


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 4 2011, 08:27 PM~20486864
> *clean but what happens when you break the balljoint?
> *


 :biggrin: B-joint bolts on the normal way. Balljoins brakes unbolt it replace it! Back to play!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2011, 09:05 PM~20487146
> *took some pics today
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

CARLOS CON LECHE :biggrin: CHECK YOUR PMS BRO


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup 67 brothers! I lost out on a convertible 2 months ago but came home to Fort Worth, TX with this today!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is a couple shots I took of my 67 on cinco de mayo :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone looking for a 1967 Impala Rag Super Sport with a donor car included! Two rides for the price of one come on homies this is a steal for two OG SS Cars Selling both for $4,000 Firm!



















PM HOMIES WANT TO SEE THIS RAG HIT THE STREETS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by landshark 68_@May 7 2011, 01:38 AM~20501650
> *Here is a couple shots I took of my 67 on cinco de mayo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 6 2011, 09:02 PM~20500800
> *Sup 67 brothers!  I lost out on a convertible 2 months ago but came home to Fort Worth, TX with this today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 7 2011, 12:23 AM~20501803
> *Anyone looking for a 1967 Impala Rag Super Sport with a donor car included! Two rides for the price of one come on homies this is a steal for two OG SS Cars Selling both for $4,000 Firm!
> 
> 
> ...


good deal benny :biggrin:


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

:0 The 67s are looking real Sick it will be nice to have mine out this summer


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 6 2011, 09:02 PM~20500800
> *Sup 67 brothers!  I lost out on a convertible 2 months ago but came home to Fort Worth, TX with this today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by landshark 68_@May 6 2011, 11:38 PM~20501650
> *Here is a couple shots I took of my 67 on cinco de mayo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but I like the way the 66 Hubs look on the 67


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 3 2011, 09:50 AM~20474854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice !!*


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 6 2011, 10:02 PM~20500800
> *Sup 67 brothers!  I lost out on a convertible 2 months ago but came home to Fort Worth, TX with this today!
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!! You mind me asking how much you picked it up for?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 8 2011, 12:22 PM~20508145
> *I hate to say it but I like the way the 66 Hubs look on the 67
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 8 2011, 12:22 PM~20508145
> *I hate to say it but I like the way the 66 Hubs look on the 67
> *


gracias homie


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@May 7 2011, 03:58 PM~20503798
> *good deal benny :biggrin:
> *


I guess no one wants this two og cars! :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 8 2011, 07:20 PM~20510410
> *I guess no one wants this two og cars!  :biggrin:
> *


shit i would homie but trying 2 buy another house :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 8 2011, 04:12 PM~20508672
> *Nice!! You mind me asking how much you picked it up for?
> *



$1700 :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 8 2011, 09:15 PM~20510890
> *$1700  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Dang, wish I could find a deal like that, does it run? Any bad rust or anything?
My daily just took a crapper I might have to be parting mine :angry:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 4 2011, 08:05 PM~20487146
> *took some pics today
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 8 2011, 10:20 PM~20510921
> *:0 Dang, wish I could find a deal like that, does it run? Any bad rust or anything?
> My daily just took a crapper I might have to be parting mine :angry:
> *



It does run!  The engine is smooth, and it does need work. Usual rust on rear quaters, rust on floor and trunk. I wish it was like the one I use to have that was my weekend car...that sucka only had like 5% rust when I first bought it, too bad I sold it two years ago. :happysad:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso818_@May 9 2011, 08:22 AM~20513390
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

111


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

wanna trade for a bomb


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Have some parts some one might need LMK Thanks
Grill 150/Corners 40/Side Impala Moldings 200 (one needs a little work)


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@May 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20526959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@May 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20526959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Got to put my 67 up for sale, probably give it about two weeks and then I'll probably start parting it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593622


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> took some pics today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@May 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20526959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride.more pics ?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> > took some pics today
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 6 2011, 10:02 PM~20500800
> *Sup 67 brothers!  I lost out on a convertible 2 months ago but came home to Fort Worth, TX with this today!
> 
> 
> ...



nice homie


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@May 11 2011, 07:07 PM~20533182
> *Got to put my 67 up for sale, probably give it about two weeks and then I'll probably start parting it out
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593622
> *


Hit me up bout OG hub caps let me get 1st crck at thm :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## dtazman (Mar 15, 2011)

Thought I post pics of my ride


----------



## dtazman (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, like that ride


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ITONEI_@May 11 2011, 06:02 PM~20532630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@May 13 2011, 06:47 PM~20548461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@May 13 2011, 06:47 PM~20548461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:Clean 7 homie digging frnt plate evn though thy let us down G


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 14 2011, 08:16 PM~20553550
> *:wow:  :wow:Clean 7 homie digging frnt plate evn though thy let us down G
> *


POST UR PICS OF UR NEW VIEW


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@May 14 2011, 10:34 PM~20554891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@May 14 2011, 10:34 PM~20554891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rag :biggrin:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@May 13 2011, 06:47 PM~20548461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 67 ....is this the one from nor cal??


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@May 15 2011, 01:27 PM~20557417
> *nice 67 ....is this the one from nor cal??
> *


I think he's from New mexico but not from our club


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2011, 05:14 PM~20558433
> *I think he's from New mexico but not from our club
> *


  :wave:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2011, 05:14 PM~20558433
> *I think he's from New mexico but not from our club
> *


Ya I think he bought it from up here


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@May 14 2011, 09:18 PM~20554367
> *POST UR PICS OF UR NEW VIEW
> *











































jst pick the 7 frm puting in the 44" & I put sde molding on 2 :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 15 2011, 09:15 PM~20559609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WUT IM TALKING BOUT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20559609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BADASS JOSE CAME OUT REAL GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20559609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That came out sik!!! Who did the moon roof & what did it run you?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20559609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@May 15 2011, 06:26 PM~20558850
> *  :wave:
> *


What up Cesar :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20559609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 15 2011, 09:46 PM~20560268
> *That came out sik!!! Who did the moon roof & what did it run you?
> *


Oldschool moonroof (Los Nunez) Lit more thn a G$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 16 2011, 05:26 PM~20565500
> *Oldschool moonroof (Los Nunez) Lit more thn a G$$$$ :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he sent me a quote before, looks good


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 16 2011, 09:51 AM~20562537
> *What up Cesar :biggrin:
> *


was up big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 16 2011, 05:51 PM~20565715
> *Yeah he sent me a quote before, looks good
> *


 :drama:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 16 2011, 10:54 PM~20568086
> *:drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 15 2011, 07:15 PM~20559609
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie. . .


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> > took some pics today
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cafeconlechedjs_@May 17 2011, 01:27 PM~20571596
> *looks good homie. . .
> *


Thxs G im trying 2 put it down for the 67s :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have 4 1968 hideaway setups for sale if any 67 ridas are interested in modifying to fit their 67 :biggrin:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

got some rag top part for sale


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@May 17 2011, 07:04 PM~20573793
> *I have 4 1968 hideaway setups for sale if any 67 ridas are interested in modifying to fit their 67  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 18 2011, 11:08 AM~20577338
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@May 18 2011, 01:57 PM~20579535
> *
> *


No 68 parts on my hideaways all custom made & fabricated.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

here a 67 that just sold on ebay ,nice car ,
i once had a rag 67 wish i would have kept it :uh:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allpaid4_@May 18 2011, 08:28 PM~20582228
> *here a 67 that just sold on ebay ,nice car ,
> i once had a rag 67 wish i would have kept it :uh:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hitnaswitch93 (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@May 17 2011, 07:04 PM~20573793
> *I have 4 1968 hideaway setups for sale if any 67 ridas are interested in modifying to fit their 67  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hitnaswitch93_@May 19 2011, 01:32 PM~20586697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@May 17 2011, 07:04 PM~20573793
> *I have 4 1968 hideaway setups for sale if any 67 ridas are interested in modifying to fit their 67  :biggrin:
> *


i have a set up i made for a 67 the car got sold 2100.00 all new parts


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: AHHH DAMN PUT THE STOCKS & HUBS ON, GOT TO ADMIT MY DAYTONS MAY NEVER GO BACK ON :0  i KNOW PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN. DONT TRIP THEIR ON THERE WAY


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20595544
> *:biggrin: AHHH DAMN PUT THE STOCKS & HUBS ON, GOT TO ADMIT MY DAYTONS MAY NEVER GO BACK ON :0   I KNOW PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN. DONT TRIP THEIR ON  THERE WAY
> *


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 06:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

so sweet ! nice look ~


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 07:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 07:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did u pick up those white walls?


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

looking for some stock rims for a 67 also looking for front and rear bumper guards any thing out hit me up


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 21 2011, 01:50 PM~20600156
> *looking for some stock rims for a 67  also looking for front and rear bumper guards any thing out hit me up
> *



Hit me up. I have the original steel rims that came with my car- $250(firm)
with white walls. I have the hubs too if you're interested. I'm close by in Thousand Oaks, just down the 101.

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

That price is for the rims, tires and hubs. . .


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Im going to check out a 67 project tomorrow


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@May 21 2011, 08:47 PM~20601615
> *Im going to check out a 67 project tomorrow
> *


Hit me up I hv one for sale 67 fastback & my homie has a 67 rag for sale


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 21 2011, 10:03 PM~20602062
> *Hit me up I hv one for sale 67 fastback & my homie has a 67 rag for sale
> *


how much for the fastback $$ ??


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@May 21 2011, 02:46 PM~20600138
> *where did u pick up those white walls?
> *


My Garage :biggrin: I have another set


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 06:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 09:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best look! What size tires? 175/70's or 185's?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 07:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@May 22 2011, 05:14 AM~20602989
> *best look! What size tires? 175/70's or 185's?
> *


175/70


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 07:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...



got dame!! thats bad ass homie.. love the stock look!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 23 2011, 09:24 AM~20609878
> *got dame!! thats bad ass homie.. love the stock look!!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

out of DECOTO


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 23 2011, 05:12 PM~20612664
> *Thanks Homie
> *


Hey brother is your car juiced or bagged? Sits real nice laid.


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 23 2011, 07:31 PM~20613754
> *Hey brother is your car juiced or bagged? Sits real nice laid.
> *


JUICED!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Got the wheels on, next a good wash :biggrin: 67's TTT!


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 07:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 07:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMOOOOOTH FRANK!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 24 2011, 10:14 AM~20618200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT FOR THE 67's :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@May 24 2011, 11:09 AM~20618492
> *SMOOOOOTH FRANK!
> *


Hey Jeff I'll be in Chandler this weekend bro hit me up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 06:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good Frank :cheesy:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 24 2011, 05:14 PM~20620733
> *looking real good Frank :cheesy:
> *


  Thanks Rich, tires look familiar


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 22 2011, 03:53 PM~20604594
> *175/70
> *


Nice! Looks great!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@May 24 2011, 05:32 PM~20620853
> *Nice! Looks great!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 07:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice hommie looks good i like to roll that way :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thudy_@May 24 2011, 06:06 PM~20621032
> * nice hommie looks good i like to roll that way :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, and thanks for the help


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@May 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20559609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice brah....i like that shade of green too :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 07:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*that's what i'm talking about.....hub caps and white walls - very nice uce*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:































:wave:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 25 2011, 03:56 PM~20627605
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2011, 08:42 PM~20596330
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SE MIRA CHINGON FRANK....


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

67 convertible interior kit and carpet w a few extra yards of material to cover odd and ends, parchment in color....along with parchment color 67 convertible top /w glass back window and pads.....all new in box. for sale $1100 shipped

or trade for 67/68 parts car, needs good quarters, fenders and floors. dont care about glass, chrome, motor or titles

Im located in North East Indiana


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@May 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20630548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 26 2011, 10:10 AM~20633377
> *67 convertible interior kit and carpet w a few extra yards of material to cover odd and ends, parchment in color....along with parchment color 67 convertible top /w glass back window and pads.....all new in box.  for sale $1100 shipped
> 
> or trade for 67/68 parts car, needs good quarters, fenders and floors.  dont care about glass, chrome, motor or titles
> ...


PM sent!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 24 2011, 04:30 PM~20620838
> * Thanks Rich, tires look familiar
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@May 25 2011, 10:47 PM~20630969
> *SE MIRA CHINGON FRANK....
> *


Gracias Mariano


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthony67_@May 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20630548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dame i like this!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 26 2011, 04:34 PM~20635420
> *Gracias Mariano
> *


HOMIE DO U KNOW WHAT THE STEERING KNUCKLE LOOKS LIKE I CANT THINK HOW THE PART LOOKS LIKE ANYWAYS IF U KNOW SOMEONE THAT MIGHT HAVE ONE FOR THE PASSENGER SIDE LET ME KNOW WAS UP OR IF U MIGHT HAVE A PIC OF ONE IT COULD HELP ME ALSO THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

im gonna have to ignore this car for a while to focus on my new build :biggrin: 
















































what it look like when i got it


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 26 2011, 08:57 PM~20637392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMMM!!!!! u got it RUFF D-bo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## anthony67 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 26 2011, 04:42 PM~20635463
> *Dame i like this!
> *


Gracias homie


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 26 2011, 09:57 PM~20637392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 3 2011, 11:26 PM~20480783
> *My first attempt at polishing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


What did you use?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://youtu.be/Z2qyRUTDBeg
watch at 27 seconds part :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@May 25 2011, 10:11 PM~20630719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


debo representing for da 67s


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by debo67ss_@May 28 2011, 10:40 PM~20649662
> *http://youtu.be/Z2qyRUTDBeg
> watch at 27 seconds part :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 25 2010, 11:17 PM~17301614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Mar 4 2010, 07:45 PM~16799063
> *
> *


What color?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BUTTAFINGUZ, cafeconlechedjs, dbs67, east side 6


What up 67 family. . .


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 14 2009, 10:50 PM~14477592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody remember this one? Finally... Hopefully..... In the paint shop getting painted. Guy doing it as a favor. He cleaning up the body and waiting for me to choose color.


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's my 67 that I've had for 16yrs....finally got a chance to get workin on her. Just got it back from gettin her brains blown. Pulled motor n tranny n sent her back to da shop. Tryin to get her out by July. TTT for the 67's on here!!!









Here's my drop that I just picked up last week came with 2 motors,2 trannys and a set of disk brakes for $1200!


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wow:


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Love it


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

buttafinguz said:


> what did you use?


i used some polish that a trucker from work gave me and an air polisher along with about 4 hrs. Of love


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Rasta aint that you in the background??? 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

Some pic's of a show in sacramento

Uploaded with ImageShack.u 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

It was the Socios car show

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

M.G.D said:


> It was the Socios car show
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::wow:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

925eastbayrider said:


> shit i am trying find a 67 fastback


debo has a good 67 fast back project get at him cxeap too


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> watch at 27 seconds part :biggrin:


You recognize that car dont you!? 

Thanks for posting it up Debo.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Went up early last week for a little photo-session and a cruise.
Fresh tires too, still got the blue on the white walls.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Wizzard said:


> Went up early last week for a little photo-session and a cruise.
> Fresh tires too, still got the blue on the white walls.


 Dammm that's clean


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

M.G.D said:


> Some pic's of a show in sacramento
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.u
> 
> ...


you should see the hood on the red one!!


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

Ya the hood is sick and it go's with this

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice pics, im working on my first 67 and have a question. What is this bracket for? Theres one on each side of the trailing arm mount, but doesnt hold anything up. When I had the body on it barely touched the floorpan. thanks for any info.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

M.G.D said:


> Ya the hood is sick and it go's with this
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


damn. thats bad ass.


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone have a pair of these in 14's?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

M.G.D said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

M.G.D said:


> Some pic's of a show in sacramento
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.u
> 
> ...




Where is the brown 67 from?? i like it......:thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

209impala said:


> Hey Jeff I'll be in Chandler this weekend bro hit me up


Frank...sorry I didnt call last weekend:nono:....I was on the water at the lake all weekend....hope your trip to AZ was cool......


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> What color?


light sonora poly met.
code: 27517


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

JB602 said:


> Frank...sorry I didnt call last weekend:nono:....I was on the water at the lake all weekend....hope your trip to AZ was cool......


Had a good time but there will be a next time


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wave::wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wave::wave: WAS UP 67 FAMILY!!


----------



## six7_209 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## six7_209 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

​


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

CadillacFleetwood82 said:


> ​


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

had a ????? i need a radiator soport 4 a 67 just wonted to no if on from a 66 or 65 would work...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

absolutely not.


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Anybody remember this one? Finally... Hopefully..... In the paint shop getting painted. Guy doing it as a favor. He cleaning up the body and waiting for me to choose color.


I see you homie, you got that color picked out yet?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

CadillacFleetwood82 said:


> ​


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

OK guys, I am putting this out there for the last time. If no one jumps on it, I'm probably gonna part all I have sitting around for it, if anyone needing anything............
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...Impala-Fastback-Texas?p=14142254#post14142254


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


> Ttt


that blue 67 is clean!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> Ttt


Nice homie!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks gentlemen :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


> Ttt





ml2009 said:


> that blue 67 is clean!!





Texas 61 Impala said:


> Nice homie!





D-Cheeze said:


> thanks gentlemen :thumbsup:


 
I know.. i want it i sent a pm


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> Ttt


Looking good Rich:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


>


Damn Debo. . .even thought I've seen lots of pics, this car always impresses me.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Damn Debo. . .even thought I've seen lots of pics, this car always impresses me.


Yes Sirr whoooo!!! Weeee!!! PS nice pic Jr


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


>


nice pic:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


>


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

ABRAXASS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

DEBO REPRESENTING FOR DA 67s


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> DEBO REPRESENTING FOR DA 67s


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

ABRAXASS said:


>


That's Real nice:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

209impala said:


> Hey Rasta aint that you in the background???


[/QUOTE]

*hahahahahahaha....yeah brah - gabe asked me to judge, so i couldn't say no to him. i was judging 60''s original - hard top and convertible. wassup with you frank....i haven't been on here inna while. hope all is good with you and your fam brah - one love*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> Ttt


 *she still looks beautiful bro.....much love rich*


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Ok guys got some parts for sale if anyone interested............
Steering wheel $75 plus ship








Clean set of Hubcaps no dents/scratches, one or two of center caps have a touch up from previous owner $80 plus ship








Side trim, need cleaning no big dents or scratches, missing I believe is the pass quarter trim and have all the clips $100 plus ship








OG skirts Started body work, just had a few little dips nothing serious, no rust trough. Have trim for both and also throw in an extra driver side with no trim $140 plus ship








Also have a nice grill $50 plus ship can get pics
Also have brand new forward lamp, & motor harness with new horn relay, regulator, and resistor for $175 plus shipping can get pics
Anything a little negotiable not much, and if you need anything else I can see if I have it. Thanks


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Finally got my 67 2 hours.. Was a long drive
Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Finally got my 67 2 hours.. Was a long drive
> Will post pics tomorrow


 *aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh shitttttttttttt *


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> DEBO REPRESENTING FOR DA 67s


Thanks Debo for posting! 
Just wanted to let all you 67-lovers know that the book features two 67´s, one fastback and Debo´s 67 rag. 

Heres a link to the official topic on the book on LIL: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/284644-**LOWRIDER-COLORING-BOOK**


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

The long ride home to SJ


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> The long ride home to SJ


Come on bro after all that you give us this pic. It was only a 2 hr. drive homie, lets see them pics


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> The long ride home to SJ


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

RdnLow63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


sick i like it TTT


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

RdnLow63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Sick azz 67


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> Come on bro after all that you give us this pic. It was only a 2 hr. drive homie, lets see them pics


Yup.. I knew I would have a clean one. Was a matter of time big dog. Got to clean it up 1st.. Will post later bro.
2 hour after working a 12 hour day..  I was burnt


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> The long ride home to SJ


:thumbsup:Looks good


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Just got mine, now to do some touch ups...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> Come on bro after all that you give us this pic. It was only a 2 hr. drive homie, lets see them pics



Ok got it cleaned up some what

missing a few molding clips (on order) but this is my new toy and I love it!!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Ok got it cleaned up some what
> 
> missing a few molding clips (on order) but this is my new toy and I love it!!


 clean!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

nice uce


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

RdnLow63 said:


> clean!!!





cool runnings said:


> nice uce


 
Thanks Homies... i try!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

shit... looks like i ordered the wrong clips! they dont have the molding clips. only rockers.. 

anyone know where i can get some clips for the body moldings? :scrutinize:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> shit... looks like i ordered the wrong clips! they dont have the molding clips. only rockers..
> 
> anyone know where i can get some clips for the body moldings? :scrutinize:


Hit up D Cheese ( Rich) he got me mine


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> Hit up D Cheese ( Rich) he got me mine


Thanks Bro....

*D CHEESE*... what up homie.......


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wizzard said:


> Thanks Debo for posting!
> Just wanted to let all you 67-lovers know that the book features two 67´s, one fastback and Debo´s 67 rag.
> 
> Heres a link to the official topic on the book on LIL: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/284644-**LOWRIDER-COLORING-BOOK**


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Ok got it cleaned up some what
> 
> missing a few molding clips (on order) but this is my new toy and I love it!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thats what I'm talking about!! Now we can trade  Nice score homie.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


SJ ALLDAY said:


> Ok got it cleaned up some what
> 
> missing a few molding clips (on order) but this is my new toy and I love it!!
> 
> any pics of Int.:h5::h5::h5: Nice 67 homie welcome 2 the club did u trde the 66


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thats what I'm talking about!! Now we can trade  Nice score homie.


Haha! thanks brother! was a matter of time! thx


laylo67 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

laylo67 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks bro.. interior is ok.. i really dont care for it.. its all white and burgandy buttons.. im going to go all black i think for the inside.. but after i recover 1st

yeah i sold the 66. had to go get this 7!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


:wow::wow: thats real clean


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

sugardaddy said:


> Just got mine, now to do some touch ups...


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Thanks Bro....
> 
> *D CHEESE*... what up homie.......


Forgot to tell you these are not like the og plastic ones ...these are metal and they screw in from the back ....pretty easy to install


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks good man ....got another sick7 in San Jo


SJ ALLDAY said:


> Ok got it cleaned up some what
> 
> missing a few molding clips (on order) but this is my new toy and I love it!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


> :wow::wow: thats real clean


thanks brother!


D-Cheeze said:


> Forgot to tell you these are not like the og plastic ones ...these are metal and they screw in from the back ....pretty easy to install


koo.. i need to go today.. hopefully they can help me out!



D-Cheeze said:


> Looks good man ....got another sick7 in San Jo


thanks homie.
you know how SJ does it


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Can't stop looking at it G fucking clean


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

laylo67 said:


> Can't stop looking at it G fucking clean


Me to brother! Gracias.. 
its crazy its like i cant wait to go home to it once i get off wrk!! urs is bad ass too primo! :thumbsup:
i just need them moldings in for fathers day! i will be a happy poppa!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Ok got it cleaned up some what
> 
> missing a few molding clips (on order) but this is my new toy and I love it!!


very nice 67.............


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


Real nice.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


Nice ride homie!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Nice ride homie!!!


 

THANKS BIG PERRO......ITS MY HOMIES FROM THE CLUB.....


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


 :thumbsup:real nice


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey 67 brothers.....

i am missing a body modling... i am missing the one that goes right after *end of driver door and ends at begining of skirt (below rear window i guess)* 

any one have a extra one they want to sell?? Let me know.

THANKS


this one right here....









(sorry homie no disrespect)


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Hey 67 brothers.....
> 
> i am missing a body modling... i am missing the one that goes right after *end of driver door and ends at begining of skirt (below rear window i guess)*
> 
> ...


*eh curt....i think there's a guy on here selling trim for the 67's - maybe a couple pages back*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


*
chrome and silver goes well....any year impala - much love to the sd folks*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cool runnings said:


> *eh curt....i think there's a guy on here selling trim for the 67's - maybe a couple pages back*


thanks brother. he is selling the whole kit. i just need that one peice... good looking uso..


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

congrats!! this is the one from napa? right


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> thanks brother. he is selling the whole kit. i just need that one peice... good looking uso..


go 2 vechicle parts theres a fool on their saleing all the moldings homie for cheap:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

sugardaddy said:


> Just got mine, now to do some touch ups...


nice ride homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*anyone looking for a set of weatherstriping for their 67????....i have an extra set*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


> go 2 vechicle parts theres a fool on their saleing all the moldings homie for cheap:thumbsup:


post the link here homie.. im looking but cant find it... please.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> post the link here homie.. im looking but cant find it... please.


go 2 page 6 and look for corma 67 impala parts hes has ur molding


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> post the link here homie.. im looking but cant find it... please.


QUOTE=corma65;14173582]PM'S Sent:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


> go 2 page 6 and look for corma 67 impala parts hes has ur molding


Thanks bro... i seen that. i PM him.. hope he has it.. would complete the 67. thanks primo..


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Thanks bro... i seen that. i PM him.. hope he has it.. would complete the 67. thanks primo..


:thumbsup::thumbsup: no problem homie


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE DAD'S HERE IN THIS TOPIC.....much love BIG RASTA :420:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

cool runnings said:


> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE DAD'S HERE IN THIS TOPIC.....much love BIG RASTA :420:


SAME 2 U HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

cool runnings said:


> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL THE DAD'S HERE IN THIS TOPIC.....much love BIG RASTA :420:


Right on right back at you hommie Happy Father's to all 67 riders:thumbsup::wave::h5:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

cool runnings said:


> *anyone looking for a set of weatherstriping for their 67????....i have an extra set*


was up bro how much?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm back 67 family...!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

thudy said:


> Right on right back at you hommie Happy Father's to all 67 riders:thumbsup::wave::h5:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Driver side all moldings slapped on.. Happy early fathers day my 67 family!!


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Driver side all moldings slapped on.. Happy early fathers day my 67 family!!


any interior pic?


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Driver side all moldings slapped on.. Happy early fathers day my 67 family!!


Nice!!!!


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> I'm back 67 family...!!!


BE GOOD TO HER HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> I'm gonna have to stay out of here now that mine gone, seeing this makes me wanna :tears:
> Nice job homie, that's how it is done!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

One and Only 254 said:


> BE GOOD TO HER HOMIE :thumbsup:


oh yes sir...!!! hey i forgot to leave the ac stuff for the truck... pm me your address and ill ship it to you... i saw it when i filled up on the way back @ the gas station...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

ml2009 said:


> any interior pic?


 Not yet.. Have not took one. It's clean.. All white with burgundy. But I'm going to flip that.


El [email protected] ***** said:


> Nice!!!!


gracias brother



One and Only 254 said:


> SJ ALLDAY said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks big dog!!
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Driver side all moldings slapped on.. Happy early fathers day my 67 family!!


:nicoderm::nicoderm::wow:


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

clean


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

thudy said:


> was up bro how much?


 *give me a price....i jus wanna get rid of it - i don't need it. PM me bradah*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Driver side all moldings slapped on.. Happy early fathers day my 67 family!!



that's nice....I HATE YOU, BUT I LOVE YOU....and i still have love for you uso - you need to drive it to vallejo now


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> I'm back 67 family...!!!


*right on brotha...thanks for serving our country bradah \m/*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY 2 ALL THE 67 DADS:wave::nicoderm:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone know if the plastic over the gauge cluster can be cleaned up in anyway?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Anyone know if the plastic over the gauge cluster can be cleaned up in anyway?


i met an old man (on my boys fed-ex route) that has restored 3-58 impalas and he swears to this "naval jelly" stuff... he says he hasnt bought a single restoration part... he just literally restores the parts on the cars... next time i talk to him, ill take some phone pics, he's a cool as old man... i wish i had his talent...


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

does anyone have a strado bench or know anyone who has one let me know thanks trying to put it in a 67 caprice


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Anyone know if the plastic over the gauge cluster can be cleaned up in anyway?


I would try that stuff to clean your headlights on the newer cars with, I think it would work???


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> I would try that stuff to clean your headlights on the newer cars with, I think it would work???


frank wat happen 2 ur boy he never showed up or called think he scared:rofl:hno:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anybody know what are the accessories for the 67 rag impala?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT for the fam


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

cap67rice said:


> does anyone have a strado bench or know anyone who has one let me know thanks trying to put it in a 67 caprice


 i have one for a 67 and its power to and it works good angel (626)252-1350, $350.00 in the city of azusa sol cal


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


> frank wat happen 2 ur boy he never showed up or called think he scared:rofl:hno:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: I WAS GOING TO ASK YOU HOW THAT WENT? I'LL FIND OUT WHATS UP, BUT HAVE YOU CALLED HIM SINCE?? LMK


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

angel1954 said:


> i have one for a 67 and its power to and it works good angel (626)252-1350, $350.00 in the city of azusa sol cal


ANGEL WOULD YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE ANY VINYL TRIM MOLDINGS FOR THE IMPALA?? :dunno:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: I WAS GOING TO ASK YOU HOW THAT WENT? I'LL FIND OUT WHATS UP, BUT HAVE YOU CALLED HIM SINCE?? LMK


iam going 2 call him sunday 2 see was up hope he comes thru or i"ll talk 2 u and send u pics of my ride so i can start reping IMPALAS :thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

angel1954 said:


> i have one for a 67 and its power to and it works good angel (626)252-1350, $350.00 in the city of azusa sol cal


Looking for side lower body molding homies... Right under passenger window : )


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

209impala said:


> *Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin: *


That's a sick 7 :wow:


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

finishing my dads ride


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

MR ORTEGA JR XIV said:


> finishing my dads ride
> View attachment 327388
> 
> View attachment 327389


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

MR ORTEGA JR XIV said:


> finishing my dads ride
> View attachment 327388
> 
> View attachment 327389


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

209impala said:


> ANGEL WOULD YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE ANY VINYL TRIM MOLDINGS FOR THE IMPALA?? :dunno:


OH BOY.... TIRED OF BEING BALD! THAT WILL LOOK SICK FRANKIE MY BOY! JUST PLAIN SICK!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn mr. ortega... thats old school as fuck...!!! i like it... 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> *Hope your doing well Ralph, but does this answer your ???? :biggrin: *


love this pic man... well im gonna run 3 pumps and 8 batteries... i guess she'll do what she does once its all in and ill be happy with whatever cuz i'm mainly concerned with laying anyways...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> love this pic man... well im gonna run 3 pumps and 8 batteries... i guess she'll do what she does once its all in and ill be happy with whatever cuz i'm mainly concerned with laying anyways...


JUST RUN 2 PUMPS BRO, IT'LL DO THE SAME W/ A SINGLE TO THE NOSE IMO!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

209impala said:


> ANGEL WOULD YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE ANY VINYL TRIM MOLDINGS FOR THE IMPALA?? :dunno:


i think i do let me look at the shop today


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> JUST RUN 2 PUMPS BRO, IT'LL DO THE SAME W/ A SINGLE TO THE NOSE IMO!!


i wanna be able to stance though homie...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOMIES DO U GUYS HAVE ANY EXTRA FRONT BUMPER BRACKETS? NEED THE PASSENGER SIDE ONE THE ARM THAT IS THE SHORT 1


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cesar garcia said:


> HOMIES DO U GUYS HAVE ANY EXTRA FRONT BUMPER BRACKETS? NEED THE PASSENGER SIDE ONE THE ARM THAT IS THE SHORT 1


 I just scrapped a complete set got tired of looking at them.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> I just scrapped a complete set got tired of looking at them.


dam homie i need that shit :dunno:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

3 beast


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT FOR THE 67's


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

uso818 said:


> TTT FOR THE 67's


STILL DIPPING 4 LIFE


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

_*ttt*_


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uso818 said:


> TTT FOR THE 67's


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RdnLow63 said:


>


Love it


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

cesar garcia said:


>


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

RdnLow63 said:


>


dee-zamn...!!!


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

*OG Wheels*

Put on my OG wheels 
LMK what you think


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think


 *love that OG look....very nice brah \m/*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think


very nice sir, very nice...
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

67 IMPALAS ALL DAY TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

FRIENDS 67 CLEAN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think


Vert Classy UCE


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

socalconcepts said:


> FRIENDS 67 CLEAN
> View attachment 329067
> 
> View attachment 329069


:wow::wow: Nice rag


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hope to have it out at the end of july :biggrin::x::x:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT for the 67s


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> 3 beast


Looking good bro:thumbsup: hope you found that molding but still your ride is looking ATM


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think


WOW!!! thats my goal! BLACK ON BLACK! :worship::worship:

thats so nice!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think


Shit looks sik bro, I'm glad I went that route also


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

angel1954 said:


> i think i do let me look at the shop today


LMK


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

If you weight the car right w/ your batteries it should stand no problem. My old wagon had 2 pumps 3 dumps and stood all day!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

MY 67 GOTTA GET STARTED


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

bad


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

bad


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

out of vinyl trim but i got a nice use remonte mirror for 67 for 375.00 +shipping


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

out of a 69 power seat 350.00


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

ITONEI said:


> Looking good bro:thumbsup: hope you found that molding but still your ride is looking ATM


Thanks brother.. Been looking everywhere.. No luck. Just found complete sets..


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

209impala said:


> Shit looks sik bro, I'm glad I went that route also


Thx
Your car and a few other '67 on LIL inspired me to do so


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

209impala said:


> Shit looks sik bro, I'm glad I went that route also


x67 ....no spokes going back on mine ....caps and big whites all day ...everyday


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Thanks brother.. Been looking everywhere.. No luck. Just found complete sets..


Hey maybe you have a peace I'm looking for. It's the rt side front fender trim, it's the one after the eyebrow.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout::drama:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

El Stephano said:


> Thx
> Your car and a few other '67 on LIL inspired me to do so


:thumbsup::thumbsup:




D-Cheeze said:


> x67 ....no spokes going back on mine ....caps and big whites all day ...everyday


I hear you on that Rich, I just may sell my 72 D's


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i have all original tan/light brown looking seat buttons (the rectangle ones) does anybody have any red ones they would be willing to swap with me, i have both front and rear seats... they all good too...!!! pm me if you do please...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> i have all original tan/light brown looking seat buttons (the rectangle ones) does anybody have any red ones they would be willing to swap with me, i have both front and rear seats... they all good too...!!! pm me if you do please...


If you cant find the red ones keep those and dye them since you cant find those and when you do they want an arm and a leg for them.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

bad


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Dropped mine at the paint shop today


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


>


 :h5:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think


LOVE IT SO SICK!!!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> Dropped mine at the paint shop today


:dunno: AGAIN??


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

was up frank:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


> was up frank:thumbsup:


I'm gonna call you tomorrow Cesar.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

209impala said:


> :dunno: AGAIN??


Few reasons ?
Somebody scuffed the passenger fender in a parking lot 
Got 2 nice size stone chips in the hood 
And a rust spot in the rear ate panel started popping up 
And two different bubbles in the paint on the same sides on the roof near the molding 

Basically it's covered under the warranty. I had ...just paying a few bucks to cover the chips and scuff


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> Few reasons ?
> Somebody scuffed the passenger fender in a parking lot
> Got 2 nice size stone chips in the hood
> And a rust spot in the rear ate panel started popping up
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> If you cant find the red ones keep those and dye them since you cant find those and when you do they want an arm and a leg for them.


hmmm, never thought of the whole dye thing, ill have to keep that in mind... thanks homie...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> hmmm, never thought of the whole dye thing, ill have to keep that in mind... thanks homie...


Any Good upholstery shop will tell you the same since you cant buy those buttons


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Little light ADJ 

Great day to cruise the 7 to work...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Little light ADJ
> 
> Great day to cruise the 7 to work...


Thats what I did today


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> Thats what I did today


:h5:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think



This shit gave me a woody, no lie... Damn, I need a 7.


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think



Love this car, looks good on the OG's.

I've been busy trying to capture the 67's shape and lines, will post some more soon


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> I'm gonna call you tomorrow Cesar.


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: looks good homie i c u missing rubbers on bck grds i usd 68 chevells on jst had 2 cut a bit & wrk fine


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

is anybody looking for a complete lock set to a 2 dr 67 impala?


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 330813
> View attachment 330814
> is anybody looking for a complete lock set to a 2 dr 67 impala?


How much?


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

i got some nice polish front window mldgs


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

i got some corner pieces for sale


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Who sales repo eyebrow moldings ?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Who sales repo eyebrow moldings ?


ebay homie


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

cesar garcia said:


> ebay homie


 Got a direct link? I hate eBay. Thanks homie


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Got a direct link? I hate eBay. Thanks homie


just put 67 impala parts or moldings and it will show up


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Who sales repo eyebrow moldings ?


The car shop in orange ca.they r less$ than ebay.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

i pull out a autronic eye for 67 and a 67 remote mirror and the bench bucket seat for 67 and i have a trunk release for 67 for sale all works good


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 330943
> i got some nice polish front window mldgs


How much?


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

*hopping*





:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RgTuRnowiY


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

thudy said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hitnaswitch93 (Dec 25, 2010)

wat size of rims and tires r these?


----------



## Hitnaswitch93 (Dec 25, 2010)

El Stephano said:


> Hi there, my name is Stephen from the Netherlands, Europe
> 
> This is my '67. I purchased it from "Shadow's 67 Impala" (on this forum aswell) in december 2007. Brought it over to my country en drive it on summerdays. I'd put in new RideTech bags and a polished york compressor and add some accessoires under the hood.


 wat size of rims and tires r these


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

13x7 in front with 155/80 tires
13x5,5 in the back with 155/80 tires

Now running my OG wheels with hubcaps and 5.20-14:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

cesar garcia said:


> just put 67 impala parts or moldings and it will show up


Hey Debo, do you have a contact number?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Hey Debo, do you have a contact number?


iam not debo homie:thumbsup:


----------



## six7_209 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> :thumbsup:


That shit hits good Thudy :thumbsup::thumbsup: How many Batteries you running??


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> That shit hits good Thudy :thumbsup::thumbsup: How many Batteries you running??


frank i talked 2 ur homeboy everything kool big dawg were going 2 wait for november 2 come alright big dawg.thanks for everything homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey homies... I have these 2 light bezels for a 67. IMP
No dings no dents. Could use polishing.. $50plus shipping.. They also have the little rubbers that go in at the bottom


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

209impala said:


> That shit hits good Thudy :thumbsup::thumbsup: How many Batteries you running??


one pump, six to the nose& seven to the back have eight all together a little rusty:wave:
thanks bro.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

my skrits came in to day


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> one pump, six to the nose& seven to the back have eight all together a little rusty:wave:
> thanks bro.


SCHOOL EM BRO! I KEEP TELLING THESE GUYS YOU ONLY NEED A SINGLE TO THE NOSE TO GET SOME GOOD AIR :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


> frank i talked 2 ur homeboy everything kool big dawg were going 2 wait for november 2 come alright big dawg.thanks for everything homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: Hope everything works out bro


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> :thumbsup: Hope everything works out bro


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Just picked these up for my 67


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

pimp slap said:


> Just picked these up for my 67


That's sick USO it's going to look real good with that kind of work in it, can't wait to get my 67 on the road :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

M.G.D said:


> That's sick USO it's going to look real good with that kind of work in it, can't wait to get my 67 on the road :thumbsup:


Thumbsup


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

My clubs 67's


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

209impala said:


> SCHOOL EM BRO! I KEEP TELLING THESE GUYS YOU ONLY NEED A SINGLE TO THE NOSE TO GET SOME GOOD AIR :thumbsup::thumbsup:


hell yea 4 tons in the front 6inch cly 1/2 in port #8 HOSE:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> My clubs 67's


*that's tight uce \m/*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cool runnings said:


> *that's tight uce \m/*


thanks uso! missd u out there this sat! next time family..


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

GOT ASS


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

jaimef702 said:


> nice ride homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> hell yea 4 tons in the front 6inch cly 1/2 in port #8 HOSE:thumbsup:


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> GOT ASS


NICE LINE UP BRO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

PICS FROM THE FUN INTHE SUN BBQ IN MODESTO SATURDAY


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/frank67.jpg/][/URL]


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

209impala said:


> PICS FROM THE FUN INTHE SUN BBQ IN MODESTO SATURDAY





209impala said:


> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/frank67.jpg/][/URL]


*looked like you guys had a nice crowd frank....much love brah. thanks for the pics*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> GOT ASS





SJ ALLDAY said:


>


 
408 representation


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/frank67.jpg/][/URL]


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





209impala said:


> NICE LINE UP BRO :thumbsup::thumbsup:





cool runnings said:


> 408 representation





cesar garcia said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:




Thanks homies!!!
T
T
T
FOR THE SIX-7's!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

trinishydros by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6138 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> trinishydros by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6155 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


:thumbsup:look's good


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


That's a ARMY of 67's


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

M.G.D said:


> That's a ARMY of 67's


Yup : p


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6115 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_6111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5603 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5598 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_5572 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

TRINIS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

hey check this website out its called the truckandcarshop.com there out of orange ca. the eyebrows are 124.00 for the pair


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_6115 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6111 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...


 :wow::wow:uffin:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

Whats Up everybody!....Its been a while since i've posted up. Hope all is well in 67 land........
Finally got her off the stands in the garage again and towed her from Phoenix to Denver for the LRM show......Had great luck and a great time! Thanks Frank, Turri, Carlos, Debo, and most of all EZ for parts and advice.....more photos to come in the future.........JB


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave: TTT for da 67s....


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

JB602 said:


> Whats Up everybody!....Its been a while since i've posted up. Hope all is well in 67 land........
> Finally got her off the stands in the garage again and towed her from Phoenix to Denver for the LRM show......Had great luck and a great time! Thanks Frank, Turri, Carlos, Debo, and most of all EZ for parts and advice.....more photos to come in the future.........JB


Congrats! Car looks real nice. :thumbsup:

--Turri.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

JB602 said:


> Whats Up everybody!....Its been a while since i've posted up. Hope all is well in 67 land........
> Finally got her off the stands in the garage again and towed her from Phoenix to Denver for the LRM show......Had great luck and a great time! Thanks Frank, Turri, Carlos, Debo, and most of all EZ for parts and advice.....more photos to come in the future.........JB


 *67 looks really nice JB....hope to see it in person soon* :thumbsup:


chewie said:


> :wave: TTT for da 67s....


*
waddup chewie....good to see you last week *:biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

JB602 said:


> Whats Up everybody!....Its been a while since i've posted up. Hope all is well in 67 land........
> Finally got her off the stands in the garage again and towed her from Phoenix to Denver for the LRM show......Had great luck and a great time! Thanks Frank, Turri, Carlos, Debo, and most of all EZ for parts and advice.....more photos to come in the future.........JB


DAMN JEFF IS THAT THE SAME CAR ?? SHIT LOOKS TIGHT BRO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

JB602 said:


> Whats Up everybody!....Its been a while since i've posted up. Hope all is well in 67 land........
> Finally got her off the stands in the garage again and towed her from Phoenix to Denver for the LRM show......Had great luck and a great time! Thanks Frank, Turri, Carlos, Debo, and most of all EZ for parts and advice.....more photos to come in the future.........JB


:thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

THANKS EVERYBODY FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS ON THE 7.....JB


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

JB602 said:


> Whats Up everybody!....Its been a while since i've posted up. Hope all is well in 67 land........
> Finally got her off the stands in the garage again and towed her from Phoenix to Denver for the LRM show......Had great luck and a great time! Thanks Frank, Turri, Carlos, Debo, and most of all EZ for parts and advice.....more photos to come in the future.........JB


 looking good bra


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice ! good job :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

El Stephano said:


> Put on my OG wheels
> LMK what you think


What size tire and brand?? Looks Great!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:
T
T
T


----------



## PoisonApple (Mar 3, 2011)

how much and do they have any dents?


----------



## PoisonApple (Mar 3, 2011)

JB602 said:


> Whats Up everybody!....Its been a while since i've posted up. Hope all is well in 67 land........
> Finally got her off the stands in the garage again and towed her from Phoenix to Denver for the LRM show......Had great luck and a great time! Thanks Frank, Turri, Carlos, Debo, and most of all EZ for parts and advice.....more photos to come in the future.........JB[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

rook said:


> What size tire and brand?? Looks Great!!


Premium sport 5.20-14 (coker tire)


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PoisonApple said:


> JB602 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats Up everybody!....Its been a while since i've posted up. Hope all is well in 67 land........
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

any homies have any extra side body moldings??

Still looking for the passanger side behind door.... can find it...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT 67s RULE!!!!!


----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)

GOD DAMN I LOVE 67'S :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

KLASSICK C.C. said:


> GOD DAMN I LOVE 67'S :thumbsup:


 I concur


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

chewie said:


>


 Badass Raul !!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

cool runnings said:


> *
> 
> waddup chewie....good to see you last week *:biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> Badass Raul !!!


wassup Rich.....alotta motivation in this 67 thread....:wave:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Time to tear up a hardtop to hit da streets of CALI.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

damm looking at these six sevens make me wanna sell my glasshouse and get me another six seven
looking good fellas
:thumbsup:


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> any homies have any extra side body moldings??Still looking for the passanger side behind door.... can find it...
> View attachment 337390


 If your still looking for it I will let you know next week I think I might have track one down.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Time to tear up a hardtop to hit da streets of CALI.


Naice backyard, lift and all. What's up w/ the other project? Any updates?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

56 is a rolling chasis already.its going to da paint shop in three months.& im preping the motor for paint.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> Time to tear up a hardtop to hit da streets of CALI.



Get that 67 on the road homie!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*gzking* 
*debo67ss*


----------



## six7_209 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

MR.Six 7 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Motor that's going in my 56 bel air


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Motor that's going in my 56 bel air


:worship:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up cesar


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

Got my 67 out for the first time on sunday at a show

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*nice ride MGD....this buds for you* uffin: *love the color too*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

M.G.D said:


> :thumbsup:Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

love the car ! nice job !:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

M.G.D said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Naice ride. Is this the same car from Central Cali? Can't go wrong with rootbeer brown.

--Turri.


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

cool runnings said:


> *nice ride MGD....this buds for you* uffin: *love the color too*


Thank's bro


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

cesar garcia said:


> :thumbsup:


x67:thumbsup:


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

turri 67 said:


> Naice ride. Is this the same car from Central Cali? Can't go wrong with rootbeer brown.
> 
> --Turri.


No I just painted it 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thank u all for the props can't wait to get some more sun in the rag, Thank's to the lux fam for the best paint at the show:thumbsup:


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

And thank's to my USO Dekay24 for coming down to BC and pinstriping my ride to finish it up :thumbsup:x67

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

M.G.D said:


> And thank's to my USO Dekay24 for coming down to BC and pinstriping my ride to finish it up :thumbsup:x67
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Bad azz. Got any dash pics? Steering column and all kandied out?

--Turri.


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

turri 67 said:


> Bad azz. Got any dash pics? Steering column and all kandied out?
> 
> --Turri.


Ya it's all kandied but I only ended up putting art work on the top of the dash and Dekay put some pinstripe on the glove box, I don't have any better pic's yet but soon,if we get some more good weather


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

thudy said:


> was up cesar


was up homie:wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

M.G.D said:


> Got my 67 out for the first time on sunday at a show
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice paint job


M.G.D said:


> And thank's to my USO Dekay24 for coming down to BC and pinstriping my ride to finish it up :thumbsup:x67
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening 67 riders,
I recently went to Pomona and picked up the hood lip molding and rear trunk molding pieces for a really good price. 
Only problem is they are polished, but did not anodized. So now I'm looking for a good shop that anodizes.
Ideally in the L.A. area. Please send PM, text or call with your recomendations. How much does it usually cost to anodize the 
hood lip pieces? Any help is much appreciated brothers. Thanks again

Carlos (310) 948-8247


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

M.G.D said:


> No I just painted it
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...



Damn, that shit is hard!!!:h5:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey cleaning out the garage and ive got some '67 parts that im looking to sell. Original grill with Chevrolet emblem, set of headlight bezels, corner lamp bezels, re-chromed grill, and i believe there the lower control arm bolts. Powdercoated black.


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Make me an offer if anybody is interested in any of these parts


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

M.G.D said:


> No I just painted it
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...



looking good Uso


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

D-Cheeze said:


> looking good Uso


Thank's guys^^^^^


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: I need this! 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2516806449.html


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: I need this!
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2516806449.html


:wow::loco:


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Side molding....*

Ehh uce...still looking for that side molding? I got one if you your still on the look out for one. Hit me.


SJ ALLDAY said:


> any homies have any extra side body moldings??Still looking for the passanger side behind door.... can find it...
> View attachment 337390


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: I need this! http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2516806449.html


 That sucker is clean.nothing nicer than a 427ss ragtop


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

M.G.D said:


> No I just painted it
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> How did I miss this as much as I sweat this car?!? :0 :wow:


motivation!:h5:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> That sucker is clean.nothing nicer than a 427ss ragtop


[h=2]$59500!!!![/h]


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats the shit right there


debo67ss said:


> That sucker is clean.nothing nicer than a 427ss ragtop


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we have up for grabs 2 power window set ups one convertible and 1 hardtop complete with harness , regs ad newer motors, and 60's switches along with the convertible rear pinch well moldings and the rear glass pics later t0night


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

rook said:


> Make me an offer if anybody is interested in any of these parts


PM SENT


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

THA HOMIE TOOK THIS PIC AT THA INDOOR SHOW N LA YESTERDAY


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> THA HOMIE TOOK THIS PIC AT THA INDOOR SHOW N LA YESTERDAY


 Nice pic.


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> THA HOMIE TOOK THIS PIC AT THA INDOOR SHOW N LA YESTERDAY


That's a real nice pic


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Clean pic man


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> THA HOMIE TOOK THIS PIC AT THA INDOOR SHOW N LA YESTERDAY


Debo,

Is this one of the cars from your fleet?
--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

turri 67 said:


> Debo,Is this one of the cars from your fleet?--Turri.


 Yezzzir


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> THA HOMIE TOOK THIS PIC AT THA INDOOR SHOW N LA YESTERDAY


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> THA HOMIE TOOK THIS PIC AT THA INDOOR SHOW N LA YESTERDAY


*when i saw the ride during move in....i knew it was yours debo, that's when i called you* :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT for the 67's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT for the 67's


bad ass pic


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:yes::yes::yes:


debo67ss said:


> Nice pic.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


> bad ass pic


Thx bro. How's ur 7 coming along? Paint done?


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> THA HOMIE TOOK THIS PIC AT THA INDOOR SHOW N LA YESTERDAY


Nice!!! I cant wait to have mine done!!:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Thx bro. How's ur 7 coming along? Paint done?


not sure ...gotta go by some time this week


----------



## LRN2011 (Aug 2, 2011)

Come join Lowrider Nationals at our 14th Annual Car show and Concert. We have alot of car clubs and Lowrider bike clubs already confirmed, There will be over $20.000 in cash and prizes, a fun zone for the kids, Hot models contest, Food and Drinks, Concert with top artist and Superbowl style diamond rings. Here are a couple of clubs who will be attending Lowrider Nationals.

Car Clubs:

Nokturnal, Swift, Xplizit, Majestics, Aztec, Latin World, Sickness,

Rez Made, Rollerz Only, Still Tippin, Nitelife, Carnales Unidos.

Lowrider Bikes:

Twisted Dreams, Mexicali.












See ya at the Nationals!!!!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*cafeconlechedjs*
*Vm0m0*
*1968IMPALACUSTOM*
*D-Cheeze*
Whats happening everybody?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:ttt 67 fam:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

does anybody know if i can add trims to a non-molded set of non-trim skirts...???


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> does anybody know if i can add trims to a non-molded set of non-trim skirts...???


Are those the skirts I sold you Ralph? Either way if your just talking about the chrome that goes across the center of the skirt the answer is yes :yes: Just mark em up and drill the holes but measure a few times and test fit. It's not that hard I did mine but they were painted already hno: so learn from my mistake and do it while in prime or before


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Picked me up another 67 the other day, gotta love em....OG 327 with A/C, factory OG Skirts and Factory rear antenna. Already took all paint off, thinking going frame off on this one


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Trying out another look on the 7 :naughty: 

*


*AND YES THEY CLEAR THE SKIRTS:thumbsup:
*


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> *Trying out another look on the 7 :naughty:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


looks good homie:nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

209impala said:


> *Trying out another look on the 7 :naughty:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Damm Frank you change rims more often the n underwear .....lol ...just playin ....looks good


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

finally!!!! found me some front bumper guards....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> finally!!!! found me some front bumper guards....


Guy here in Nashville wants a $1000 for a set on craigslist....... Fool is crazy! Looks good though.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

What size are those?


209impala said:


> *Trying out another look on the 7 :naughty: **AND YES THEY CLEAR THE SKIRTS:thumbsup:*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


> looks good homie:nicoderm:


Thanks Cesar



D-Cheeze said:


> Damm Frank you change rims more often the n underwear .....lol ...just playin ....looks good


You know I cant stay with the same look all the time Rich 



BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> What size are those?


13x7 rev.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Guy here in Nashville wants a $1000 for a set on craigslist....... Fool is crazy! Looks good though.


 Yeah he's fuckin nuts.. They will never sell


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> finally!!!! found me some front bumper guards....


*
looks nice there curt
*


209impala said:


> *Trying out another look on the 7 :naughty:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*just my opinion frank.....i like the hubcap look. although...they have the OG LOWRIDER look* :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Wut up rasta


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> Thanks Cesar
> 
> 
> You know I cant stay with the same look all the time Rich
> ...


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

for sale my husband says that these fit this year we have the convertible glass also


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Lady TNT said:


> for sale my husband says that these fit this year we have the convertible glass also
> View attachment 345489
> View attachment 345490
> View attachment 345491
> ...


how much for the rack?


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

209impala said:


> *Trying out another look on the 7 :naughty:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: always wanted one.....the yr i was born. (SOMEDAY)


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any body have a hood lip molding for a 67 pm me please thanks in advance


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Wut up rasta


*wassupper brah....damn brah - your 67 is off the hook. i finally got a chance to check out your ride in person* :h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cool runnings said:


> *wassupper brah....damn brah - your 67 is off the hook. i finally got a chance to check out your ride in person* :h5:


 Thanks. Rasta wish I could of gone but I had to work.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

One and Only 254 said:


> Picked me up another 67 the other day, gotta love em....OG 327 with A/C, factory OG Skirts and Factory rear antenna. Already took all paint off, thinking going frame off on this one


dang, look at'cha...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> *Trying out another look on the 7 :naughty:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


that looks sweet, exactly the look im going for... good thing we're in different states...



209impala said:


> Are those the skirts I sold you Ralph? Either way if your just talking about the chrome that goes across the center of the skirt the answer is yes :yes: Just mark em up and drill the holes but measure a few times and test fit. It's not that hard I did mine but they were painted already hno: so learn from my mistake and do it while in prime or before


yes they are, but i have to find the trim now...


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

209impala said:


> *Trying out another look on the 7 :naughty:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I like that!
Every rim looks good with the colour of that car:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Thanks. Rasta wish I could of gone but I had to work.


*it's all good brah....imma be down there at the end of the month - swoop thru paramount for a my relatives luau. i'll hit you up when time gets close*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cool runnings said:


> *it's all good brah....imma be down there at the end of the month - swoop thru paramount for a my relatives luau. i'll hit you up when time gets close*


cool let me know


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

El Stephano said:


> I like that!
> Every rim looks good with the colour of that car:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE, I STILLWOULD RATHER HAVE THE BLACK LIKE YOURS


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

LOOKING FOR A 1967 CAPRICE BUMPER, IF ANY ONE SELLING ONE PM ME.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> THANKS HOMIE, I STILLWOULD RATHER HAVE THE BLACK LIKE YOURS


:yessad: me too!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

1967 impala dash with ac vents .. Sandbasted and primed.. 700obo I have more pics..


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)
> 
> *cafeconlechedjs*
> *Vm0m0*
> ...


 was up.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

209impala said:


> *Trying out another look on the 7 :naughty:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 dam bro 14x7 nice bad ass did u get the knock off for them?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

thudy said:


> was up.


:wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ls motor almost ready for 56 bel air & new shoes for 67 rag


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> ls motor almost ready for 56 bel air & new shoes for 67 rag


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> ls motor almost ready for 56 bel air & new shoes for 67 rag


DAMMMMM D-bo thts going 2 lookd real nice homie Doing BIG thangs :h5:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> :wave:


 WAS HOMMIE


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Is there a company that sells the 14" factory steel wheels?? I have hubcaps I wanna put on, but need new steel.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

rook said:


> Is there a company that sells the 14" factory steel wheels?? I have hubcaps I wanna put on, but need new steel.


 Wheel smith. In Corona. CA


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> DAMMMMM D-bo thts going 2 lookd real nice homie Doing BIG thangs :h5:


 Trying homie.il get the chrome parts for da motor in 2 weeks & 56 going to paint shop nxt month.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

My homies 67 SS. 396


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

if anybody has the trim for the front of the rear quarter panels (both sides) hit me up... im in the market for them, thanks....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> ls motor almost ready for 56 bel air & new shoes for 67 rag


damn bro, i think everyone is either trying to compete, be on the same or just trying to get on your level...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> damn bro, i think everyone is either trying to compete, be on the same or just trying to get on your level...


 Im on da same level as every one in here homie. Just trying to build my rides.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

anybody got an OG set of 67 skirts for sale?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

JB602 said:


> anybody got an OG set of 67 skirts for sale?


I got a set with the trim, They just need to be cleaned up.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

eh fellas.....do you know if 67's has red cloth/vinyl seat covers????? - i know they have all vinyl (red), but never seen then with cloth/vinyl :dunno:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cool runnings said:


> eh fellas.....do you know if 67's has red cloth/vinyl seat covers????? - i know they have all vinyl (red), but never seen then with cloth/vinyl :dunno:


 They hv it in maroon. U can hv a upholstery shop make them for u


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> My homies 67 SS. 396


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> They hv it in maroon. U can hv a upholstery shop make them for u


bro...do you have a chart that shows the colors for the interior or a link?????? right on brah \m/


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cool runnings said:


> bro...do you have a chart that shows the colors for the interior or a link?????? right on brah \m/


 Just go to CLASSIC INDUSTRIES.COM


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> damn bro, i think everyone is either trying to compete, be on the same or just trying to get on your level...


 I'm trying just 2 catch up 2 this guy.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> dam bro 14x7 nice bad ass did u get the knock off for them?


THOSE ARE 13X7 HOMIE:biggrin:



debo67ss said:


> ls motor almost ready for 56 bel air & new shoes for 67 rag


THIS FUCKING GUY :worship::worship: WHATS UP GABE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

209impala said:


> THOSE ARE 13X7 HOMIE:biggrin:THIS FUCKING GUY :worship::worship: WHATS UP GABE


 Just trying to finish this bel air so I can drive it.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:ttt 67


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Question for those of you who did the caprice spindle swap, did you have to modify your tie rods any?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT for the 67 fam


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Homies 67


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

\
uffin: :rofl: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT for the 67 fam


:thumbsup::wow:clean


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

209impala said:


> THOSE ARE 13X7 HOMMIE
> 
> THIS FUCKING GUY :worship::worship: WHATS UP GABE


 Nice bro


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


> :thumbsup::wow:clean


 Thanks bro!!!! Not always good times... Having some serious air bag hose and fitting problems. : (


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT for the 67 fam





SJ ALLDAY said:


> Homies 67


nice uce :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's up 67 family,
Got a 67 hood lip for sale. Great shape, no dents and straight. Will take best offer. Hit me up with a text and I will send pics to your phone. Thanks

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cool runnings said:


> nice uce :thumbsup:


Thanks Uso!


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

rook said:


> Is there a company that sells the 14" factory steel wheels?? I have hubcaps I wanna put on, but need new steel.


PM Sent.....Q-Vo 67 Riders. Hope all is well with you all and your Familias.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone on here ever do a wishbone on the rear of a 67 ,if so pics please


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ez_rider said:


> PM Sent.....Q-Vo 67 Riders. Hope all is well with you all and your Familias.


:wave: *waddup EZ....howz it bradah??? - hope all is good with you and your familia*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

ez_rider said:


> PM Sent.....Q-Vo 67 Riders. Hope all is well with you all and your Familias.


:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT for the 67 fam


 homie do your skirts rub sometimes homie cause mine rub when i hit a bump or a dip


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


> :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


> homie do your skirts rub sometimes homie cause mine rub when i hit a bump or a dip


 Hey bro. When I drop the ass the back Passanger side rubs just a bit. I need to shave the inside of skirt.


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Hey bro. When I drop the ass the back Passanger side rubs just a bit. I need to shave the inside of skirt.


Maybe you just need to extend your panhard rod about an inch. The extended rod will push the rearend to the left. Problem solved without cutting your skirts...


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

El Stephano said:


> Maybe you just need to extend your panhard rod about an inch. The extended rod will push the rearend to the left. Problem solved without cutting your skirts...


 This wont work. If anything u would need to shorten it cause the bar is hooked to the frame on the driver side so if u make it longer it will push the axle more to the passenger side


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

We have a triangulated upper trailing arm kit that eliminates the panhard bar all together and centers the axle. Lemme get into work and i will show some pics


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Hey bro. When I drop the ass the back Passanger side rubs just a bit. I need to shave the inside of skirt.


 Do u hv the og rims? Cuz if u don't the offset is different on newer style 14s.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Hey bro. When I drop the ass the back Passanger side rubs just a bit. I need to shave the inside of skirt.


 thanks homie i did that 2 but it rubs a little sometimes only when i hit a bump or make a turn with a dip in the road:drama:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

14410637]














[/B][/I][/SIZE][/FONT]



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn I wish my starwires would clear my skirts :tears: Is your rear end shortened? I cant even get them on for a pic


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Hey bro. When I drop the ass the back Passanger side rubs just a bit. I need to shave the inside of skirt.


I dont see how you rub if your on stocks??? Granted I cut mine and bolted them on but even so If I hadnt I got plenty of room w/the stocks on either side!


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

sic7impala said:


> This wont work. If anything u would need to shorten it cause the bar is hooked to the frame on the driver side so if u make it longer it will push the axle more to the passenger side


Than it's the other way around You have to shorten your panhard bar !!
(I had a "64 Impala once and now I have a '67. On both cars I changed the panhard bar against the rubbing. One I shortened, the other one I extended. I forgot which one was for the '67)


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> We have a triangulated upper trailing arm kit that eliminates the panhard bar all together and centers the axle. Lemme get into work and i will show some pics


This Is The Way to go.....:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

El Stephano said:


> Than it's the other way around You have to shorten your panhard bar !!
> (I had a "64 Impala once and now I have a '67. On both cars I changed the panhard bar against the rubbing. One I shortened, the other one I extended. I forgot which one was for the '67)


:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

El Stephano said:


> Than it's the other way around You have to shorten your panhard bar !!(I had a "64 Impala once and now I have a '67. On both cars I changed the panhard bar against the rubbing. One I shortened, the other one I extended. I forgot which one was for the '67)


Or you could do this .... http://www.summitracing.com/parts/HSS-1514/It's what's on my car


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

for the 67 fam one bad hyna:naughty:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> View attachment 353214
> 
> Damn I wish my starwires would clear my skirts :tears: Is your rear end shortened? I cant even get them on for a pic


damn, you have star wires too...!!! hahahaa, nice... i have star wires & supremes...


----------



## Jayfresh604 (Aug 26, 2011)

Freshest thread. Just picked up my second 7, bout ta get shit poppin! ill post shots of the car in its first stage soon as i take em. Hyped i found this thread!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


>


 Very nice!


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Very nice!


Go for the cycle and get one of those Debo! That's the only one you're missing; aside from some biscaynes. 
That would be bad azz, sleeper biscayne for a daily.

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

turri 67 said:


> Go for the cycle and get one of those Debo! That's the only one you're missing; aside from some biscaynes.
> That would be bad azz, sleeper biscayne for a daily.
> 
> --Turri.


that would be nice maybe after i finish my 56 bel air.:yes:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

getting ready to install drivetrain


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


uffin:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

have 67 skirts OG meteal skirts some in side cromes and side of car cromes and clips and much more all new brand new2 BACK LIGHTS..2 BOTTOM FRONT YELLOW LIGHTS..3 widow handolls..ROOFRAIL W/STRIP 2-DOOR HARDTOP..DOOR W/STRIP HARDTOP CONV..TRUNK W/STRIP EXACTPROFILE...trying to find my 2 back end crome parts...will be making my own add so yall can see all that i have for the 67 parts that i am selling...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

DOEPS64 said:


> I THINK 67 IMPALAS ARE UNIQUE BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALY MAKE REPRODUCTION PARTS FOR THEM SO WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN 67 GIVE THEM PROPS BECAUSE IS PROVALY RESTORED WITH ALL OG AND HARD TO FIND PARTS, TRUST ME I KNOW I OWN A 67 IMPALA SS FAST BACK AND I'M HAVING TROUBLE FINDING PARTS FOR MINES.
> 
> POST SOME MORE PICS OF 67 LETS BRING THIS TOPIC ALIVE...  :biggrin:


 VERY TRUE ITS HARD FINDING PARTS


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

TOOK IT OUT ONCE THEN STARTED TAKING IT APART FOR PAINT AND THE REBUILD


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> TOOK IT OUT ONCE THEN STARTED TAKING IT APART FOR PAINT AND THE REBUILD
> View attachment 355012
> View attachment 355013
> View attachment 355011
> View attachment 355014


:thumbsup:


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

JUST PICKED UP THIS 67..IT'S A HOTROD BUT SOON TO BE LOWRIDER


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dam ima start being on this thread more often hopfully it will give more motivation to start on mine again. Its been on the back burner for a while


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

1967'S TO THE TOP FASHO :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

satin on the support and firewall, clear on the
























dash and jams


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

thanx C.G.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> have 67 skirts OG meteal skirts some in side cromes and side of car cromes and clips and much more all new brand new2 BACK LIGHTS..2 BOTTOM FRONT YELLOW LIGHTS..3 widow handolls..ROOFRAIL W/STRIP 2-DOOR HARDTOP..DOOR W/STRIP HARDTOP CONV..TRUNK W/STRIP EXACTPROFILE...trying to find my 2 back end crome parts...will be making my own add so yall can see all that i have for the 67 parts that i am selling...


 no one needs 67 skirts/parts??


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

cesar garcia said:


> :nicoderm:


clean:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

It looks like the hubcaps are sticking out to far in the center


209impala said:


> I dont see how you rub if your on stocks??? Granted I cut mine and bolted them on but even so If I hadnt I got plenty of room w/the stocks on either side!


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

looking for the pices that go on the steering column any one thanks.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up hommie


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> :nicoderm:


 was up hommie


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> looking for the pices that go on the steering column any one thanks.


I seen them on Ebay bro


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> no one needs 67 skirts/parts??


how much for the skirts and side moldings


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

pm sent...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

thudy said:


> was up hommie


:wave:was up homieuffin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

moreno54 said:


> Dam ima start being on this thread more often hopfully it will give more motivation to start on mine again. Its been on the back burner for a while


Any More Pics Of This One??????:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

PACKAGE DEAL!.... 65 TO 70 IMPALA, CAPRICE CLASSIC,CONV. WAGON, BELAIR, BISCAYNE STOCK/NOT MODIFIED UPPER CONTROL A ARMS. (I ALSO GOT THE DOG BONES FOR THE UPPER A ARMS-NOT IN PICTURE) AND LOWER REAR TRAILING ARMS & PANHARD BAR $300. SHIPPED!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

im looking for rear trailing arms if anyone has any pm me please non chrome


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Dame I miss my 7! 
Get it back in a few more days!!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

LOVE 67S


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> PACKAGE DEAL!.... 65 TO 70 IMPALA, CAPRICE CLASSIC,CONV. WAGON, BELAIR, BISCAYNE STOCK/NOT MODIFIED UPPER CONTROL A ARMS. (I ALSO GOT THE DOG BONES FOR THE UPPER A ARMS-NOT IN PICTURE) AND LOWER REAR TRAILING ARMS & PANHARD BAR $300. SHIPPED!


intrested in the rear trailin arms pm me a price plz


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

oldtown63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

oldtown63 said:


>


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

oldtown63 said:


>


That's a nice looking rag


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Another one of best of the best because it looked like it was fully loaded


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> View attachment 357491
> View attachment 357492
> Another one of best of the best because it looked like it was fully loaded


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Silentdawg said:


> View attachment 357396


:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Bttt


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

View attachment 358084


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

thudy said:


> looking for the pices that go on the steering column any one thanks.


I got one. Send me your # and I'll send you a pic of the one I have.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

PapaBear2o9 said:


>


Is that molding 3rd from the bottom for the passenger side between the door and rear wheel well?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


oldtown63 said:


>


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Just made my own Thread in the parts list for the 67 impala things i have here the link... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...6-67-impala-parts-2-og-metal-skirts-more.html


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

Just went for a roll 7hrs on the i-5 from Canada to Portland or, on 13"s to hang with my USOs at the BBQ it was a good day 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
And one on the way home :thumbsup:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

M.G.D said:


> Just went for a roll 7hrs on the i-5 from Canada to Portland or, on 13"s to hang with my USOs at the BBQ it was a good day
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...


*that's nice*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

M.G.D said:


> Just went for a roll 7hrs on the i-5 from Canada to Portland or, on 13"s to hang with my USOs at the BBQ it was a good day
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

that's a real nice 67 ! nice to see one more from BC !


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

PROJECT 7 AKA SANTANA.


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr waino said:


> PROJECT 7 AKA SANTANA.


 Wow! Nice bro!!!Looks just like mine!! Holly shit. I want black guts also!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

dipp'n late night.......


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Mr waino said:


>


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking good makes me want to go home and finish my 67


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

cALLEY CAT said:


> dipp'n late night.......


 :thumbsup: cant wait till minds done


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr waino said:


> PROJECT 7 AKA SANTANA.


 looks great put the skirts on


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

anyone interested in a 67 strato bucket seat. works perfect all trims there armrest goes up and down perfect and seat is complete. i know the pic looks like shit BUT keep reading after you see it










im selling the seat redone like new, just tell me what color your back seat is and the pattern lines it has and ill make it exact as back seat, when done will look like the seat came out the dealer. i have it already starting to take the vinyl off but obviously cant redo it and post it cause what if the guy that wants or needs it wants it blue or green. also want to match it to whoever buys its back seat. let me know, again will redo it like new and ready to bolt on check my posts and see my work ill make it look good. thanks guys


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

I LIKE THAT CAR HOMIE LOOKS NICE. I'm HAVEING A HARD TIME WITH MY 62 ATT TO INTALL THEM. HOW YOU DO IT?


SJ ALLDAY said:


> Wow! Nice bro!!!Looks just like mine!! Holly shit. I want black guts also!


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

I HAVE THEM GUST NEED THE CHROME


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> looks great put the skirts on


----------



## dbs67 (Jun 19, 2009)

Whats the ticket? 



impalaray said:


> anyone interested in a 67 strato bucket seat. works perfect all trims there armrest goes up and down perfect and seat is complete. i know the pic looks like shit BUT keep reading after you see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> :naughty:


 nice


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

cleaned it up, more people are asking for it undone than if i redid it. i HEARD but havent seen pics myself i tried looking but supposedly the black 67 from lifestyles with the spotlights in those bad ass posters with the cholas has this seat in it. im still looking i want to see how that looks. i wish i can throw it in my 65 but the buckets for 65 dont look like this so i cant. its got a 60s og look, they look bad ass, different. now i see why alot of people like them. this way if you have a 67 with column shift, you can still have that buckets look. theyre complete, swivel excellent and even has the chrome trim on the back of the seat
































































the plastic on the edges you can replace with that lining they sell at the swapmeet on that roll that people usually put as door edge guards























































good condition button, defenitely 67 68 heres my homies 67 ss impala seats look at the button, backing and sides


















































































sorry for all the pictures, just want to make sure any of you interested know exactly what youre getting. if you google strato bucket they are pretty rare, and look really cool i wish i could use it myself. its not showing pics but heres a guy selling one

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/201086-rare-strato-bucket-seat.html


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

sorry, hit the enter button too soon. like i was saying google them and theyre supposedly pretty rare. the one in the link he wants 300 but im sure needing to be redone too cause i know around how much this would be if i redid it. rare and cool looking, og 60s look complete and works perfect, tracks good condition, chrome trim is there. like this 200 if youre in i.e., sgv, or around east LA i can deliver tomorrow or during the week next week. if you want it redone to match your back seat and like new its $600 and trust me thats cheap, the interior job alone is worth that its like youre getting the seat free


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's mine &the its power


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

What's the story with these seats? They look bad ass wish 65s used them. Did u have the cup holder put in or do some come like that?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Found pics, yea it has the same seat the stratosphere buckets


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

impalaray said:


> sorry, hit the enter button too soon. like i was saying google them and theyre supposedly pretty rare. the one in the link he wants 300 but im sure needing to be redone too cause i know around how much this would be if i redid it. rare and cool looking, og 60s look complete and works perfect, tracks good condition, chrome trim is there. like this 200 if youre in i.e., sgv, or around east LA i can deliver tomorrow or during the week next week. if you want it redone to match your back seat and like new its $600 and trust me thats cheap, the interior job alone is worth that its like youre getting the seat free


nice


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening 67 family,
Just want to know about shortening my reard end on the 67, so I can roll my 13x7 spokes. I know I've read about this on this thread before so please 
help me out and share some info. What does it take, how much do we shorten it, who does it, etc? Help me out. . .


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

You rolling with chinas or real D's


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Chinas. . . I have the foxcraft skirts that are lower than the stock skirts and the rims won't allow me to mount the skirts at all. 
I remember reading about shortening the rear end on here, so thought I'd ask.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Chinas. . . I have the foxcraft skirts that are lower than the stock skirts and the rims won't allow me to mount the skirts at all.
> I remember reading about shortening the rear end on here, so thought I'd ask.


 [h=1]Sutton Engineering[/h]220 S 9th Avenue
City Of Industry, CA 91746-3309 map 

Los Angeles-Long Beach, CA Metro Area


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Chinas. . . I have the foxcraft skirts that are lower than the stock skirts and the rims won't allow me to mount the skirts at all.
> I remember reading about shortening the rear end on here, so thought I'd ask.


they do rear end shortening they done alot of them they would know how much to shorten it.

















 
















































































*Cook's Machine Works is dedicated to bringing you the highest standards to meet your vehicle's needs. We specialize in customizing and repairing drivelines, axels, and housings for your vehicle. Everything from your street car to your high performance hot rod- new or classic!**Fell free to browse our new website, visit us in person, or call.*







​


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)

does anyone have a center section of a rear 67 impala bumper with no dents scratches or rust that there will to sell ? pm me


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

impalaray said:


> cleaned it up, more people are asking for it undone than if i redid it. i HEARD but havent seen pics myself i tried looking but supposedly the black 67 from lifestyles with the spotlights in those bad ass posters with the cholas has this seat in it. im still looking i want to see how that looks. i wish i can throw it in my 65 but the buckets for 65 dont look like this so i cant. its got a 60s og look, they look bad ass, different. now i see why alot of people like them. this way if you have a 67 with column shift, you can still have that buckets look. theyre complete, swivel excellent and even has the chrome trim on the back of the seat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Not sure if you guy's care, cause it's not a lowrider, but I saw this over the weekend and it was done SO well...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

looks pretty good, dont care for the rims tho


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Not sure if you guy's care, cause it's not a lowrider, but I saw this over the weekend and it was done SO well...


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Not sure if you guy's care, cause it's not a lowrider, but I saw this over the weekend and it was done SO well...


*i would roll it still.....insides look nice*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> [h=1]Sutton Engineering[/h]220 S 9th Avenue
> City Of Industry, CA 91746-3309 map
> 
> Los Angeles-Long Beach, CA Metro Area


Good looking out Debo. Thanks


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Seat is sold, thanks bro


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Ray


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Ray


check your pm, for some reason i cant text you


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Bttt good morning 67 impala owners


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow!!Some black 13's and I'm in love!!


Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Not sure if you guy's care, cause it's not a lowrider, but I saw this over the weekend and it was done SO well...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*TAKING IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL 



*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

209impala said:


> *TAKING IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

209impala said:


> *TAKING IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> *


 clean ass 67


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> *TAKING IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

209impala said:


> *TAKING IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good frank now you need a Hers for the wife . LET ME KNOW .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

modesto64 said:


> Looks good frank now you need a Hers for the wife . LET ME KNOW .


whats da price on da wagon???


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> whats da price on da wagon???


$3500.00 or best offer


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

modesto64 said:


> Looks good frank now you need a Hers for the wife . LET ME KNOW .


Been there dont you remember?


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

209impala said:


> Been there dont you remember?


Yep but I think you miss her :happysad:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup::wow:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

209impala said:


> *TAKING IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

one of my favs !:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

modesto64 said:


> Yep but I think you miss her :happysad:


A little:tears:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


debo67ss said:


>


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

209impala said:


> A little:tears:


Hahahaha well here is you chance again Lio from oakdale is coming tomorrow it might be gone .


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

modesto64 said:


> Hahahaha well here is you chance again Lio from oakdale is coming tomorrow it might be gone .


Oh hell that guy buys everything


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ala-ss-fastback-parting-out.html#post14573855


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

debo67ss said:


>


REALLY NICEEEE!!!!!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*67 Impala*

Hey guys, I saw this on ebay for $30 G's (I think I threw up a little bit in my mouth).

Your thoughts?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

modesto64 said:


> Looks good frank now you need a Hers for the wife . LET ME KNOW .


I got a clean hood lip molding for that wagon, no dents and ready for polish. PM me. . .


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Hey guys, I saw this on ebay for $30 G's (I think I threw up a little bit in my mouth).
> 
> Your thoughts?


I wish they wouldnt have done that.


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

heres mine !


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 366627
> heres mine !


uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 366627
> heres mine !


Nice, anymore pics?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

<IMG class=previewthumb id=vbattach_366695 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=366695&stc=1" attachmentid="366695">


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Hey guys, I saw this on ebay for $30 G's (I think I threw up a little bit in my mouth).
> 
> Your thoughts?


:thumbsdown::barf:why,why


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

brothers have a Q will a 66 gas tank work on a 67 anyone?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Hey guys, I saw this on ebay for $30 G's (I think I threw up a little bit in my mouth).
> 
> Your thoughts?


:nosad:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


MintySeven said:


> View attachment 366627
> heres mine !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> brothers have a Q will a 66 gas tank work on a 67 anyone?


Dont no for sure about the tank but i know the sending unit is different. :dunno:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

thudy said:


> brothers have a Q will a 66 gas tank work on a 67 anyone?


 Negative. They r different


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks u bra for the information.


debo67ss said:


> Negative. They r different


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

mintyseven in tha HOUSE!


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Profile pics bro! That shit is tight.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 367040
> View attachment 367041
> View attachment 367042
> mintyseven in tha HOUSE!


First off-Badass!Bad news= I am doing the exact same color on my 67Good news= it's been in paint shop prison so long it will probably never be seen.mines is even called "Minty Fresh". Got anymore pics?


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> First off-Badass!Bad news= I am doing the exact same color on my 67Good news= it's been in paint shop prison so long it will probably never be seen.mines is even called "Minty Fresh". Got anymore pics?


I really dig that color, I had considered that color as well but changed my mind. My car has been at 
"the shop" going on three years now.= PSP

--Turri.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

cesar garcia said:


>


:thumbsup:sweet


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 367040
> View attachment 367041
> View attachment 367042
> mintyseven in tha HOUSE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :thumbsup:sweet


thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

thnks homies for the props!dont trip on the color im gonna crazy on the paint now!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

well at least I can get to see what the finish product will look like one of the days. Loving the interior, too. I put a little green ice in mine. This is as far as my lazy ass painter has gotten after 6 months....the glove box:uh:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 367743
> uffin:


Now you are just rubbing it in.... No ****.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


>


 Bad ass ride bro!! I like that!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Just got my 67 back on it's feet! Missed here..


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Just got my 67 back on it's feet! Missed here..


looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cesar garcia said:


> looking good homie:thumbsup:


 Thanks brother!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

doublemint


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice seven homie


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

gracias ttt for the67 familia!


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

*Here is my project*

Here's mines!Hey fellow 67 family I have a quick question.Are the reproduction skirts 
any different than the originals as far as fitting goes?


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

i see potential here!


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm parting out my 67 SS fast back
still have lots of good parts pm me if interested
I'll let go of the whole car for $1200
It's an og A/C car


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

motor going into 56 bel air this week.


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

TINOS CLEAN 67 CAPRICE PURPLE FLAKED TOP AND PEARL WHITE...


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

MINES DOING WORK TOO IT.


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> motor going into 56 bel air this week.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice hommie how u been:thumbsup:


cesar garcia said:


>


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice


MintySeven said:


> View attachment 367040
> View attachment 367041
> View attachment 367042
> mintyseven in tha HOUSE!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

thudy said:


> nice hommie how u been:thumbsup:


 iam good homeboy and u ese how u been:nicoderm:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> motor going into 56 bel air this week.


 like to have a motor like that in my 67


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

GUS 650 said:


> Bump


 Heres mines I was considering selling her..... But fuck that... Shes too sexy  imma do her all up... Nice 7's yall got on here!! Props yall


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I mite be getting one this weekend 67 fastback


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> I mite be getting one this weekend 67 fastback



that's cool bro! Don't forget to post them pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

GUS 650 said:


> Heres mines I was considering selling her..... But fuck that... Shes too sexy  imma do her all up... Nice 7's yall got on here!! Props yall


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> homies why are people saying that a 67 impala is a 64 impala there saying that in the off topic in my name look it up


CUZ UR ACTING LIKE A FAGGET!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> CUZ UR ACTING LIKE A FAGGET!


another computer gangster


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> homies why are people saying that a 67 impala is a 64 impala there saying that in the off topic in my name look it up


......SAYS THE COMPUTER FAGGET.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ......SAYS THE COMPUTER FAGGET.


yea nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> yea nice build:thumbsup:


NICE YELLOW WIDE WW'S :worship:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> NICE YELLOW WIDE WW'S :worship:


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

Good working on the ride might be in vegas but no car just to kick it, still looking for the visor bracket the one that holds them in place over the mirror


cesar garcia said:


> iam good homeboy and u ese how u been:nicoderm:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT for da 6foe slopes


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

sixty7imp said:


> that's cool bro! Don't forget to post them pics. :thumbsup:


For sure homie


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

meatwhistle said:


>


waaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> waaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


u fools aint got nothing better 2 do i see bunch of bitches


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

bel air frame starting to come together


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> bel air frame starting to come together


bad ass homie:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> bel air frame starting to come together


:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

817PETE said:


> like to have a motor like that in my 67


that's going to be bad ass ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> Good working on the ride might be in vegas but no car just to kick it, still looking for the visor bracket the one that holds them in place over the mirror


I NEED THAT SAME PIECE HOMIE, LOOK FOR 2


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

oldskoolray said:


> Here's mines!Hey fellow 67 family I have a quick question.Are the reproduction skirts
> any different than the originals as far as fitting goes?


I'VE HAD BOTH AND I'D HAVE TO SAY YES, BUT NOT IN TERMS OF THE ACTUAL FIT BUT THE WAY THEY FIT WHEN YOU RUN RIMS. MY OG'S FIT MY DAYTONS W/O MODDING THEM WHERE MY REPOPS HAD TO BE CUT AND BOLTED UP TO FIT THE WHEELS. BUT THATS JUST MY EXPERIENCE WITH EM


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Orale thanks for the info.I got some repop skirts with the molding and I scored on a set of NOS skirt moldings only.I compared the moldings and they are different for sure.Id like to find some og skirts just to avoid having to cut anything.Im running the 14X7 OG Tru=Spokes and I'm running the small spacers.It looks a little close on the driverside.I seen an adjustable panhard bar on Ebay and I'm thinking about getting it to center the rear end.Does anyone know if this will work or what happened to them triangular/tubular upper arms that where mentioned a few pages back that claim to center the rear end??


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

my painter is taking forever, should i go get my car out . he told me 2 months its been almost a year, not being done in april he tells me he'll be done in june. its october now and my dash , jams ,doors, and firewall have been done. that was a month ago i took him the hardware to put the frontend back together and he's done jack. i want to go talk shit but i dont want him take it out on my car. i know its common so if anyone can give some feedback. i think he's waiting hoping i go to jail so he can keep my car.:rofl:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

have a nice set of power windows for 67 hardtop and ragtop and power vent's for sale and back seat with armrest call mike at(626) 536-5804 and lot's of hardtop and ragtop part's


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

show up every day.he ll get tired of seeing u n paint it.offer to help!


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> my painter is taking forever, should i go get my car out . he told me 2 months its been almost a year, not being done in april he tells me he'll be done in june. its october now and my dash , jams ,doors, and firewall have been done. that was a month ago i took him the hardware to put the frontend back together and he's done jack. i want to go talk shit but i dont want him take it out on my car. i know its common so if anyone can give some feedback. i think he's waiting hoping i go to jail so he can keep my car.:rofl:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

IMG00037.jpg (436.0 KB) Here is a pic of my 67 homies


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> my painter is taking forever, should i go get my car out . he told me 2 months its been almost a year, not being done in april he tells me he'll be done in june. its october now and my dash , jams ,doors, and firewall have been done. that was a month ago i took him the hardware to put the frontend back together and he's done jack. i want to go talk shit but i dont want him take it out on my car. i know its common so if anyone can give some feedback. i think he's waiting hoping i go to jail so he can keep my car.:rofl:


Damn I thought this was one of my post for a second. At least you had something painted. Since May, my painter has only painted my glovebox. Somethimes I forget I have a car  ......I really want to beat him up.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Damn I thought this was one of my post for a second. At least you had something painted. Since May, my painter has only painted my glovebox. Somethimes I forget I have a car  ......I really want to beat him up.
> View attachment 370020


 feel the same way:banghead:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening guys, if anyone is interested I have the 4 piece 67 SS rocker moldings for sale. Fair shape, but one of the long pieces will need repair. E-mail me for pics and your best offer. Will ship in a pvc pipe to protect it in shipping. Thanks

Carlos - [email protected]


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> What's happening guys, if anyone is interested I have the 4 piece 67 SS rocker moldings for sale. Fair shape, but one of the long pieces will need repair. E-mail me for pics and your best offer. Will ship in a pvc pipe to protect it in shipping. Thanks
> 
> Carlos - [email protected]


email sent Los


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

209impala said:


> email sent Los


What's up brother? Got your email and replied with a grip of pics. Let me know what you think. . .


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> What's up brother? Got your email and replied with a grip of pics. Let me know what you think. . .


Check where you sent them bro, I dont have anything from you


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Frank,
PM sent.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

going to vegas ill get all the 67 pics


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

cesar garcia said:


>


 Omg.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Omg.


:yes:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

56 starting to get body work


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: I might start working on my 67 Rag SS 396 Car!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


>


Nice Ride Cesar happy to see the 67 on the road again


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Nice Ride Cesar happy to see the 67 on the road again


thanks benny hope 2 see urs on the road soon:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Seen a super clean orange 67 drop today at the super show, got me motivated to get back on mine!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

View attachment 373810


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

eastbay_drop said:


> Seen a super clean orange 67 drop today at the super show, got me motivated to get back on mine!


 i got pics of it post them later.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> i got pics of it post them later.


its right here homie


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

cesar garcia said:


> its right here homie



View attachment 373810


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

"ALLEY CAT"


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

HAVE A 67 HT 2DR THAT IM GOING TO PART OUT IF ANY ONE NEED PARTS!!


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> HAVE A 67 HT 2DR THAT IM GOING TO PART OUT IF ANY ONE NEED PARTS!!


 Got any front Corner lights? Or skirts? Pm me thanks


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Big props to all the 67 riderz!!!


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

M.G.D said:


> Just went for a roll 7hrs on the i-5 from Canada to Portland or, on 13"s to hang with my USOs at the BBQ it was a good day Uploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usUploaded with ImageShack.usAnd one on the way home :thumbsup:Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 Beutifull 7 Bro!!!!


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 A Debo how can I get those hiddin lights for my 67?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

the battery was even painted and pinstriped:cheesy:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 374665
> View attachment 374666
> View attachment 374667
> View attachment 374668


:wow:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Route 66 show


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Route 66


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Route66


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 374665
> View attachment 374666
> View attachment 374667
> the battery was even painted and pinstriped:cheesy:
> View attachment 374668


 Yup, that was it. Very clean


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

67 Rider said:


> Beutifull 7 Bro!!!!


Thanks bro it was a good summer of rollin


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Omg.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

67 Rider said:


> Got any front Corner lights? Or skirts? Pm me thanks


i do have both pm sent!!!


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

YA I BEEN TRYING TO DO MINE UP BUT UP HERE IN M.N ISNT CHEAP


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

thudy said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:was up eseuffin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:nicoderm: just chilling


cesar garcia said:


> :wave:was up eseuffin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone looking for a complete set of front and rear 67 bumper guards?
Hit me up if you're interested for pics and info. Thanks

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

HERES MINE FROM THE CRUISE WE HAD LAST WEEKEND


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HERES MINE FROM THE CRUISE WE HAD LAST WEEKEND


 Thats clean homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

817PETE said:


> Thats clean homie:thumbsup:


looking good !:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

THANKS I WILL TAKE SOME MORE PICS OF UNDER HOOD, TRUNK, AND INTERIOR ITS ALL AS CLEAN AS OUTSIDE IF NOT BETTER. I REDONE EVERYTHING.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> THANKS I WILL TAKE SOME MORE PICS OF UNDER HOOD, TRUNK, AND INTERIOR ITS ALL AS CLEAN AS OUTSIDE IF NOT BETTER. I REDONE EVERYTHING.


i hope to get there one day .. with my ride . keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

found this one .had to re post


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

ANY ONE HAS A 67 FAN TRAOUT FOR SALE?????


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chinto67 said:


> ANY ONE HAS A 67 FAN TRAOUT FOR SALE?????


chinto i told what did you need the parts car had a fan shroud!!
its gone now!!!


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HERES MINE FROM THE CRUISE WE HAD LAST WEEKEND


THATZ DOPE !:thumbsup:THROW SOME CORNER LIGHTS AND BUMPER GUARDS , THAT'D BABY BE ON POINT !:worship:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HERES MINE FROM THE CRUISE WE HAD LAST WEEKEND


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

firme63ragtop said:


> THATZ DOPE !:thumbsup:THROW SOME CORNER LIGHTS AND BUMPER GUARDS , THAT'D BABY BE ON POINT !:worship:


 Got em' I witing to put them on till I rechrome my bumpers this winter


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HERES MINE FROM THE CRUISE WE HAD LAST WEEKEND


That's a sick 7 looks clean


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> chinto i told what did you need the parts car had a fan shroud!!
> its gone now!!!




YOU DID TOLD ME PERO NO SE ME PRENDIO EL FOCO!:dunno: IM TRYN GET ONE AND CHROME IT OUT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

chinto67 said:


> YOU DID TOLD ME PERO NO SE ME PRENDIO EL FOCO!:dunno: IM TRYN GET ONE AND CHROME IT OUT


You gonna chrome plastic??


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

209impala said:


> You gonna chrome plastic??


lol


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

What the girls name thats is in the last pic?


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

Or better yet where are more of them? lol


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

209impala said:


> You gonna chrome plastic??




NO ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO DO PLASTIC! I NEED A METAL ONE TO CHROME IT OUT HOMIE.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

does any one know where i can get super sport side trim ? the super sport trim runs along the bottom of the car, not 1/4 way the door ?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

67impalaSS said:


> does any one know where i can get super sport side trim ? the super sport trim runs along the bottom of the car, not 1/4 way the door ?


ebay homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

i ve had no luck with ebay or craigslist, i dont even think anyone is reproducing them.........


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

67impalaSS said:


> i ve had no luck with ebay or craigslist, i dont even think anyone is reproducing them.........


Hit up cafeconleche aka Carlos or Angel Martinez, they're both on this 67 impala thread. Carlos had a set a couple of weeks ago and Angel usually
has 2 of everything.

--Turri.


----------



## 67impalaSS (Feb 2, 2011)

turri 67 said:


> Hit up cafeconleche aka Carlos or Angel Martinez, they're both on this 67 impala thread. Carlos had a set a couple of weeks ago and Angel usually
> has 2 of everything.
> 
> --Turri.


will do thanks so much


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

turri 67 said:


> Hit up cafeconleche aka Carlos or Angel Martinez, they're both on this 67 impala thread. Carlos had a set a couple of weeks ago and Angel usually
> has 2 of everything.
> 
> --Turri.


 i only have one set now and its a NOS set new unopen for 1600.00


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_have nos skirts on ebay for sale if any one interested
and also have this for sale!!!
_


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking good homie. Good luck on that sale. . .




EXCANDALOW said:


> _have nos skirts on ebay for sale if any one interested
> and also have this for sale!!!
> _


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

After 6 months at the painters.:ugh:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody got the front and rear window trims and the trim above the grille that goes on the hood along to the corners


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I got a 67 fast back up for sale right now in phx az rust free...check my posts


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Todd said:


> View attachment 380226
> View attachment 380227
> found this one .had to re post


Thanks! that's mine at a lowridershow in The Netherlands Europe


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Some more pics from the Dutch lowridershow....


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Another great pic :biggrin:


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> After 6 months at the painters.:ugh:


 that sucks fire his ass


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

What's up homies I got a clean RUST FREE! Arizona 67 fastback up for sale...don't have the time or the room for it....taking 6kor best offer on it...want to sell it this weekend..hit me up if interested located in phx az 602-312-8877


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

selling a nice NOS remote mirror for 67 450.00 OBO and im makeing the base for the right hand side


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

I luv this car!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> that sucks fire his ass


Came real close to whooping his ass. it's at home now. not painted.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

got me a 67


----------



## JasonVoorhees (Oct 16, 2011)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Not sure if you guy's care, cause it's not a lowrider, but I saw this over the weekend and it was done SO well...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

chewie said:


> :wave:


Nice Paint Job!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

OUR NEW MEMBER TO CLASSIC STYLE C.C. CARLOS 67 CAPRICE


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice looking Caprice. . .


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

I make lowrider style, hotwheels and am offering this 67 Impala for $15!!
I can also paint it to match any car
PM me for details


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> OUR NEW MEMBER TO CLASSIC STYLE C.C. CARLOS 67 CAPRICE


:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _have nos skirts on ebay for sale if any one interested
> and also have this for sale!!!
> _









:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> OUR NEW MEMBER TO CLASSIC STYLE C.C. CARLOS 67 CAPRICE






Clean 67 Caprice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Nice Paint Job!  :thumbsup:


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TNT and family has some 67 parts posted in the vehicle section pm me if interested:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

about time


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 385644
> 
> about time
> View attachment 385641


werd!:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> OUR NEW MEMBER TO CLASSIC STYLE C.C. CARLOS 67 CAPRICE


 Fucking Beautiful !!!!!! Homie love the color


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> Fucking Beautiful !!!!!! Homie love the color


THANKS BRO IT HAS THE OLD 8 TRACK PLAYER IN THERE TO I'LL TAKE PICS OF IT WHEN I SEE HIM AGAIN TTT


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

In case anyone interested. 
Http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2668022403.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Infamous James said:


>


smooooth :naughty:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

El Stephano said:


> Some more pics from the Dutch lowridershow....


simply badass


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

JUST PICKED IT UP LAST WEEK END


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice project


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks homies uffin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> View attachment 386875


uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

thats bad ass.....i also got a 67 caprice that im trying to finish soon


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A NOS OR CLEAN OG HOOD LIP MOLDING FOR A 67 FASTBACK....MINE CAUGHT A ROCK ON THE WAY BACK FROM VEGAS .... I'M HAVING IT REPAIRED BUT IT'S GETTING A LITTLE WORKED OVER. PROBABLY TIME TO START HUNTING FOR A REPLACEMENT


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


cesar garcia said:


> :inout:


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Hey 67 family I need a set of original skirts with or with out moldings.Also looking for all the side trims for a regular 67 impala.Last but not least as far as exterior i need a upper front windshield molding too.Interior wise I'm looking for a lite blue rear passenger side interior door panel in good condition and a black front drivers side door panel in good condition.Im juggling 2 67s' just cant get enough of them!:yes:


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

oldskoolray said:


> Hey 67 family I need a set of original skirts with or with out moldings.Also looking for all the side trims for a regular 67 impala.Last but not least as far as exterior i need a upper front windshield molding too.Interior wise I'm looking for a lite blue rear passenger side interior door panel in good condition and a black front drivers side door panel in good condition.Im juggling 2 67s' just cant get enough of them!:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT for the 67 family!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

MY HOMIE TINOS 67 CAPRICE


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

chinto67 said:


> View attachment 389756
> MY HOMIE TINOS 67 CAPRICE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


NICE


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> NICE


Gracias brother! :h5:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Was starting to strip dash on my 67 and noticed I have factory 4way flashers


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

I got a 67 virgin rag frame.. all ready powder coated black .... 500


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

From today... TTT


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> From today... TTT


nice... 67s look good with the OG hubcaps


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

RdnLow63 said:


> nice... 67s look good with the OG hubcaps


Thanks bro! 14's stock.. Good for everyday use on way way! I like that look also


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> From today... TTT


:wow: damn :wow: I gotta get me another '67


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> From today... TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Done by homies 800 have upper and lowers bth sides


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

New chromed housing only.. 800 obo


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Quick question, will windows from a '67 fit in a '68 fastback? Some coward decided to bust all the windows out in my 68 over the weekend. Anybody have glass for sale or parting a fastback out?


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> :thumbsup:


What yr are those ant. Form?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

i love that look ! sweet ride !:thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

casper69 said:


> What yr are those ant. Form?


 59 homie found them on antena x web site:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

tttt


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Finally washed it for the first time after buying it a couple of months back! Look's like a new car!!


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

has anyone used the 67 repop hood lip molding? if so how did it fit and what place did you get it at?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

T T T


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> Finally washed it for the first time after buying it a couple of months back! Look's like a new car!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Past weekends Desert Dreams show in Parker,AZ... It was a pleasure and good times, Debo, and the rest of the Midnight Vision homies!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Past weekends Desert Dreams show in Parker,AZ... It was a pleasure and good times, Debo, and the rest of the Midnight Vision homies!


Nice pic!Thanks homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

JB602 said:


> has anyone used the 67 repop hood lip molding? if so how did it fit and what place did you get it .at?


Haven't used one but carhop in orange sells them.r u missing one or need one repaired?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

JB602 said:


> has anyone used the 67 repop hood lip molding? if so how did it fit and what place did you get it at?


PM sent


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Past weekends Desert Dreams show in Parker,AZ... It was a pleasure and good times, Debo, and the rest of the Midnight Vision homies!


:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Past weekends Desert Dreams show in Parker,AZ... It was a pleasure and good times, Debo, and the rest of the Midnight Vision homies!


Lookin Good!!!!
Cant Wait To Finish My Rag!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:yes:nice


ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Past weekends Desert Dreams show in Parker,AZ... It was a pleasure and good times, Debo, and the rest of the Midnight Vision homies!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Past weekends Desert Dreams show in Parker,AZ... It was a pleasure and good times, Debo, and the rest of the Midnight Vision homies!


That's a great shoot of the Rag 7 Rudy


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

does any one have the diagrams on how it install the brackets etc . for the repro fender skirts i just got a pair today with out the instuctions ... any help would help. thanks !!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Todd said:


> does any one have the diagrams on how it install the brackets etc . for the repro fender skirts i just got a pair today with out the instuctions ... any help would help. thanks !!
> View attachment 394395


As far as I know there arent any brackets, just those "L" shaped pieces that go on the corners. those keep the skirt tight to the body after you lock the top in.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

i guess i will take some pics of all the clips brackets etc... to shed some light on all the stuff that came with them .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

hope this helps








these go bolted to wheel opening on THE body to hold skirts tight.the L brackets go thru slots


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

do have pictures how the go to the wheel opening on the body


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> As far as I know there arent any brackets, just those "L" shaped pieces that go on the corners. those keep the skirt tight to the body after you lock the top in.


:wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


> :wave:


WHATS UP CESAR


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine! 

TTT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

yes any more pictures of where the brackets go on the car and any others will help me for sure ...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

some of the stuff from the skirts not sure if i use all or there's stuff for more then one style of skirts in there ? what do i use for the ones i got ?


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Quick question, will windows from a '67 fit in a '68 fastback? Some coward decided to bust all the windows out in my 68 over the weekend. Anybody have glass for sale or parting a fastback out?





WHICH WINDOWS YOU NEED FOR YOUR 68?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Does anybody know where to get some bumper guards for g7


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking for an AM Delco radio for the 67 far a homie. Doesn't have to work. 
Give him a call if you got one for sale - Ralph (818) 201-7734


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT FOR THE 67 FAM!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT FOR THE 67 FAM!


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Todd said:


> some of the stuff from the skirts not sure if i use all or there's stuff for more then one style of skirts in there ? what do i use for the ones i got ?
> View attachment 395134


As far as Iknow these are all I used on mine and I believe Debo posted the same in his reply. I couldnt tell you what the rest of the stuff is for?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for the reply on the clips etc. for my skirts . i guess i should get the quarters done first and then paint every thing at once .. 

question ..... does any one make a full quarter quarter panel for repairs the only thing i have see is front half or rear half for quarters ... does any one know any thing on full quarter quarter panel ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

chinto67 said:


> WHICH WINDOWS YOU NEED FOR YOUR 68?


All of them. I can probably find the front window locally but I'm gonna need the rest, especially the rear one! Preferably in the US


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jun007 said:


> View attachment 394844
> 
> 
> Mine!
> ...


I love this one man. Nice whip :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

HARD KANDY said:


>


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: love this 67..... i saw it was for sale a while ago .. wonder where it ended up ?


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

check this one out http://www.connorsmotorcar.com/67Chevrolet.html


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

65ss said:


> check this one out http://www.connorsmotorcar.com/67Chevrolet.html


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

bub916 said:


> HARD KANDY said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*FOR SALE HOMIES!!!
*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

65ss said:


> check this one out http://www.connorsmotorcar.com/67Chevrolet.html


X67
:wow:


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

A couple pic's i took in vegas 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
:thumbsup:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT FOR DA 67 family


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

6 way power seat track six way complete side trims etc and a three piece main grille and 2 bezel pics are under my post i will post them on here also


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

JB602 said:


>


CLEAN!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

JB602 said:


>


uffin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lady TNT said:


> 6 way power seat track six way complete side trims etc and a three piece main grille and 2 bezel pics are under my post i will post them on here also










:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ANYONE LOOKING FOR SKIRTS OR OTHER THINGS FOR YUR RIDEZ.....I GOT SOME FOR YUR 67.....LET ME KNOW OK..KOO..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*CALL ME IF U WANT MORE INFO ON 67 PARTS......209-324-8443......JOHNNY*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:run:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

_LOOKING FOR 67 FASTBACK SOLID PROJECT,PREFER NORCAL AREA...BUT WILL TRAVEL FOR THE RITE ONE! :x:_


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!!! :h5:


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Ive got this 67 Ss for sale or trade make me an offer !!!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

M in Avondale said:


> 67s To The Top!!!!! :h5:


:h5:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT for da 67s....:yes:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt:inout:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

bub916 said:


> _LOOKING FOR 67 FASTBACK SOLID PROJECT,PREFER NORCAL AREA...BUT WILL TRAVEL FOR THE RITE ONE! :x:_


THERE IS ON ON S.F. CRAIGSLIST


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dude put a 427 in this one


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> THERE IS ON ON S.F. CRAIGSLIST


 SEEN IT! THANX HOMIE..:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


>


how much are these 427 hoods running for


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Damn, that was before I got the moldings and skirts!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> I WISH MINE WAS DONE ALREADY REAL SOON DO :thumbsup:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT :inout:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


>


uffin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

finally made some progress on my car, finished molding the frame and got it based and flaked, time for patterns and kandy


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


>


his 67 inspired me to get my 7.......


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

eastbay_drop said:


> finally made some progress on my car, finished molding the frame and got it based and flaked, time for patterns and kandy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

hah oooooops wrong post


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

FineLine said:


> eastbay_drop said:
> 
> 
> > finally made some progress on my car, finished molding the frame and got it based and flaked, time for patterns and kandy
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.convictedartist.com/wire_wheels.html


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Kaos283 is right, going with a 4 link setup so I can run skirts and not have to worry about the panhard bar pulling to one side


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

eastbay_drop said:


> finally made some progress on my car, finished molding the frame and got it based and flaked, time for patterns and kandy


nice !!
whats the deal with the rag frame?
ill give you the parts car 67 for it??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

leo161 said:


> how much are these 427 hoods running for


I saw one recently for $2000. Why, u got one :naughty:??


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Wanna run dual antennas,witch ones everyone useing.. 59-60 or 61-62 ?? pics ????


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

eastbay_drop said:


> Kaos283 is right, going with a 4 link setup so I can run skirts and not have to worry about the panhard bar pulling to one side


im running a 4 link also, thats where Im at now on my frame. Ive mocked it up different a few times and it kept binding up. Im doing the uppers at 40 degrees but came to the conclusion that a good heim joint will solve my problem. I like where u put the mounts for the uppers.I didnt see them at first, looks like youll have a good lock up too.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

bub916 said:


> Wanna run dual antennas,witch ones everyone useing.. 59-60 or 61-62 ?? pics ????


63-64S


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I saw one recently for $2000. Why, u got one :naughty:??


yea i have one but thought they went for a little more sinces there is only a couple left


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

Wassup 67 world......anyone selling any sidemoldings?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

greendala said:


> Wassup 67 world......anyone selling any sidemoldings?


HAVE A FEW PIECES IF INTERESTED??


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a 67 rag virgin frame for sale pm me if anyone is looking


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


Nice Pic Rudy how the 7 cumming along:thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

_FEW PARTS FOR SALE!









_


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

greendala said:


> Wassup 67 world......anyone selling any sidemoldings?


I gotta set, hit me up on the pm.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

pimp slap said:


> I have a 67 rag virgin frame for sale pm me if anyone is looking


cuanto??
$$


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Fuuuuck!! That's nice, I see that '71 behind it too :naughty:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt for the 7 riders


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

Wat size strokes u guys running in the rear and r they coil over or under


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

UP FOR GRABS! 
IMPALA REAR END HOUSING, DRIVELINE YOKE, BRAKE DUST PLATES AND DRUMS... EVERYTHING IN THE PICTURE..."PACKAGE DEAL"
MIGHT FIT THE 65 66 67 68 69 & 70 IMPALAS, SS, CAPRICE CLASSIC, WAGON + DO YOUR HOMEWORK!  PM ANY REGARDS!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

bub916 said:


> _FEW PARTS FOR SALE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whr u at ???


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

whats the ticket and location?


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

NOE's 67 AkA SANTANA


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


>




:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:LOVE YR CAR I HOPE MINE LOOKS THIS CLEAN SOON


D-Cheeze said:


> LOVE THIS CAR VATO:thumbsup:I HOPE MINE LOOKS THIS CLEAN SOON:cheesy:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

any one need corner lights???


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

cALLEY CAT said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

debo67ss said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

hell ya clean rag:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


I like the white 1 in bck ground better .LOL


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


> debo67ss said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

one of sweetest rags out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks fellas for all da compliments


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: love the skirts !


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Nice shot of my 7 bro! Gracias!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


>


I'm Feeling This One. :h5:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 368156
> View attachment 368156
> doublemint


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

209impala said:


> *TAKING IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks gangsta with those wheels.:machinegun: wonder why you don't see these on more lowriders :dunno:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> :thumbsup:


So clean!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

I cant wait to finish building my 67 mexican DeLorean!:yes:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

CHEVYXXX said:


> looks gangsta with those wheels.:machinegun: wonder why you don't see these on more lowriders :dunno:


Thanks, I think a lot of people worry about what others think when they old school something up a little (imo) These are actually gonna be sold soon! I got em and wanted to see what it looked like and now I can say I did it.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


I think I need to put my hubs back on . Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

MY PROJECT, FIRST STEP WAS TO BLOW THE BRAINS.. IMA FINISH THAT NEXT DAY OFF WORK.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: ONE OF MY FAVORITE 67 OF ALL TIMES... MOFO IS CLEAN!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :nicoderm: ONE OF MY FAVORITE 67 OF ALL TIMES... MOFO IS CLEAN!


:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

bub916 said:


> MY PROJECT, FIRST STEP WAS TO BLOW THE BRAINS.. IMA FINISH THAT NEXT DAY OFF WORK.


looking good.cant wait to finish my bel air.to start tearing up my hardtop 67:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

bub916 said:


> MY PROJECT, FIRST STEP WAS TO BLOW THE BRAINS.. IMA FINISH THAT NEXT DAY OFF WORK.




NICE HOMIE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> looking good.cant wait to finish my bel air.to start tearing up my hardtop 67:thumbsup:





SHOWLOW 68 said:


> NICE HOMIE


THANX HOMIES!


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

bub916 said:


> MY PROJECT, FIRST STEP WAS TO BLOW THE BRAINS.. IMA FINISH THAT NEXT DAY OFF WORK.


That's going to be one sick 67 USO congrats, and it came with the bumper guards and cornering lights thats cool bro


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

M.G.D said:


> That's going to be one sick 67 USO congrats, and it came with the bumper guards and cornering lights thats cool bro


 thanx family,ima try! gonna get the skirts real soon,then after christmas its on....gonna get started on body work! then when spring gets here can spray her..then the patterns  problay endup lifting her b4 summer also..


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> I think I need to put my hubs back on . Looks good bro :thumbsup:


Thanks bro.. i love that stock look 2! :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Thanks bro.. i love that stock look 2! :thumbsup:


co-signed


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS 67 RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:yes:


debo67ss said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAYS 67 RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

happy holidays:cheesy:


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

:wave:Merry Xmas to the 67Riders


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> happy holidays:cheesy:
> View attachment 411589
> View attachment 411590
> View attachment 411591
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

a couple pics of my frame, almost done


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

eastbay_drop said:


> a couple pics of my frame, almost done


BADD ASS LOOWKO


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

eastbay_drop said:


> a couple pics of my frame, almost done


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> happy holidays:cheesy:
> View attachment 411589
> View attachment 411590
> View attachment 411591
> ...





wow, coming along nicely...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

eastbay_drop said:


> a couple pics of my frame, almost done


sweet frame man...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

click on pic to watch video LS engine on my 56 BELAIR FRAME.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Anymore pics of the white rag?:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PICS COMING SOON.:nicoderm:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

eastbay_drop said:


> a couple pics of my frame, almost done


:wow:uffin:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:wave: 67 FAMILY


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

T T T


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

eastbay_drop said:


> a couple pics of my frame, almost done


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

MIKEYMIKE said:


> debo67ss said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:nice ride homie


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I like this.... nice bro!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

A LITTLE NEW YEARS DIPPIN


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

oldskool 67 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

oldskool 67 said:


>


uffin:


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

what you size of the tires


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DROPT67 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## DROPT67 (Feb 2, 2009)

used to look like this just changed the color up


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Its going to be a big year for the 67 family


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT 67 RIDERS


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Whats up my 67 Fam. I hope everyone had a good Holiday and New Years so far. Anyway I'm looking for a set of Skirt Moldings for another member. if anyone has any leads or knows of a set hit me up please, Thanks*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


CLEAN 67:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Clean as hell!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Needing some help fellas. Will a Strato-Bench seat out of a 67/68 Buick Riviera or GS fit in my 67 Impala SS vert?


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

sweet


Wizzard said:


>


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Wizzard said:


>


uffin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://m212.photobucket.com/albumvi...376_100001406901221_566393_1567603_n.jpg.html


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

my 67 at the LA show


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Wizzard said:


>


looking good wizzard


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:worship:


debo67ss said:


> looking good wizzard


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:wave: will a 1978 camaro rear end fit in the 67 ? wanna smaller one to stop the rims from rubbing the skirts. anyone know?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> my 67 at the LA show


:thumbsup: Sick Ass Rag!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :wave: will a 1978 camaro rear end fit in the 67 ? wanna smaller one to stop the rims from rubbing the skirts. anyone know?


do it right have your rear end shortened.call cook's in LA 323-268-6571


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> :thumbsup: Sick Ass Rag!


THANKS


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


>



Very nice brother!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Wizzard said:


>


This is a bad ass one too! Love a complete 67! Skits, moldings! The whole ! 
T
T
T
FOR THE 67 RYDERS!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

IMPALA JOHN said:


> Needing some help fellas. Will a Strato-Bench seat out of a 67/68 Buick Riviera or GS fit in my 67 Impala SS vert?


:dunno: any advice?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

IMPALA JOHN said:


> :dunno: any advice?


the mounting brackets are different for the floor board.u can make it fit


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> do it right have your rear end shortened.call cook's in LA 323-268-6571


 ur right thanks D :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

6 way power seat track complete with seat switch bracket ground and hot wire install and go also we have the power window set up complete again install and go let us know


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup: Very nice!

Debo send me your address thru PM, I got something I wanna send your way.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> do it right have your rear end shortened.call cook's in LA 323-268-6571


Yup Thats The Right Thing To Do.... Less Hassle Man!
I Shortened Mine And Now It Clears For Skirts, Forget Trying To Substitute With A Different Rearend! :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


>


very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Oh wow!!!How much for the power seat and window goodies?I'm also searching for some original rear speaker covers if anyone knows of any please let me know.


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

ANYBODY NEED 1967 AUTO TILT COLUME HAS STERING WHEEL TO NONE SS RICK 940 224 6602 $200


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

texasimpalas09 said:


> ANYBODY NEED 1967 AUTO TILT COLUME HAS STERING WHEEL TO NONE SS RICK 940 224 6602 $200


PM me some pics homie


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

laylo67 said:


> PM me some pics homie


SOLD


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67s To The Top!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

HERE'S A PIC OF MY NEW PROJECT..PUT OG HUBS ON...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

nice ride homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3510 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3447 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3312 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3312 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Got these hubcaps from some oldman he said they where from his 67..Does anyone know if they are?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3510 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3447 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


nice brah



CiscoLokz said:


> View attachment 420707
> Got these hubcaps or some oldman he said they where from his 67..Does anyone know if they are?


i think those belong to the 69's or 70's


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Lady TNT said:


> 6 way power seat track complete with seat switch bracket ground and hot wire install and go also we have the power window set up complete again install and go let us know
> View attachment 418771
> View attachment 418772
> View attachment 418773
> View attachment 418774


How much for the power goods?


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

oldskoolray said:


> How much for the power goods?


Send them a PM mijo. I soke with them and they has a few sets of hard top and a set of rag top windows and a few seat tracks.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

CiscoLokz said:


> View attachment 420707
> Got these hubcaps or some oldman he said they where from his 67..Does anyone know if they are?


THOSE ARE 66 CAPS BRO. THERE CLEAN THOUGH:thumbsup: FLIP EM AND GET YOU SOME 67 CAPS.


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

209impala said:


> THOSE ARE 66 CAPS BRO. THERE CLEAN THOUGH:thumbsup: FLIP EM AND GET YOU SOME 67 CAPS.
> 
> 
> View attachment 421154


NOPE , THOSE ARE 67'S HOMIE


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

If anyone has some 67 caps let me know..just got sick of seeing the car with those centerlines..going to take the vinyl top n re-paint it.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

CiscoLokz said:


> If anyone has some 67 caps let me know..just got sick of seeing the car with those centerlines..going to take the vinyl top n re-paint it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Operation #2


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

HOW? :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

firme63ragtop said:


> NOPE , THOSE ARE 67'S HOMIE


The ones in my post our 67's, there from my ride! The ones that are on his car belong to a 66 check em again bro. Not trying to be a no it all but I do know a little  Debo correct me if I'm wrong. Tops are 66's and the bottoms are 67's.


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

209impala said:


> The ones in my post our 67's, there from my ride! The ones that are on his car belong to a 66 check em again bro. Not trying to be a no it all but I do know a little  Debo correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> View attachment 422286
> ...


MY BAD BRO , I THOUGHT HE WAS ASKING ABOUT THE PICTURE OF JUST THE HUBCAPS THEMSELVES !:thumbsup:


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah I did look them up on internet they are 66 but they look better than what it had before..Is anyone selling a front bumber??someone backed into my ride n fd it up


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

CiscoLokz said:


> Yeah I did look them up on internet they are 66 but they look better than what it had before..Is anyone selling a front bumber??someone backed into my ride n fd it up


I have to a spare bumper &I a set of hubcapa


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

For sale 1967 Hardtop not SS. 3000 OBO.Attachment 417175Attachment 417176Attachment 417177​


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> I have to a spare bumper &I a set of hubcapa


GABE I'M GONNA BE CALLING YOU TODAY HOMIE


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What up 67 family? Is anyone interested in a tilt/telescopic out of a 66 Caprice? Lots of dudes take these and modify them
For 67's. Check out Debo's car. I'd rather just get the SS tilt for my 67. This one has the column and steering wheel but missing the horn button. Want to sell or straight trade for a 67 tilt. I'm close to LA. Call or text for pics and info. Will sell way cheaper than eBay. LMK.

Carlos (310) 948-8247


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Operation #2


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

CiscoLokz said:


> Yeah I did look them up on internet they are 66 but they look better than what it had before..Is anyone selling a front bumber??someone backed into my ride n fd it up


I believe my homie has a whole clip out here in Stockton along with the bumper I know he'll sell all parts separate.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:facepalm:just have to work out sum minor adjustments


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> :facepalm:just have to work out sum minor adjustments


 :worship: When you gonna do mine homie


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

CiscoLokz said:


> If anyone has some 67 caps let me know..just got sick of seeing the car with those centerlines..going to take the vinyl top n re-paint it.


A homie if your still looking for some I have a pair for sale. PM me if interested.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67Joe said:


> A homie if your still looking for some I have a pair for sale. PM me if interested.


Wuz up Joe :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

209impala said:


> :worship: When you gonna do mine homie


 i have enough material to do 2 more 1 is spoken for already & i might raffle off the other 1:dunno:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

*67 fast back*

























This one is for sale !!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

romeo said:


> View attachment 423781
> View attachment 423782
> View attachment 423783
> View attachment 423784
> This one is for sale !!!!


 how much homie


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> i have enough material to do 2 more 1 is spoken for already & i might raffle off the other 1:dunno:


Hell yeah. . .


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> :facepalm:just have to work out sum minor adjustments


wow looks good


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> Wuz up Joe :biggrin:


what's up loved one , what's bn going on I really haven't bn out to much my 7s bn down for 16 months took it off the fram .miss talking ah ride up to Sonics .u going up to turlock ?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> i have enough material to do 2 more 1 is spoken for already & i might raffle off the other 1:dunno:


RAFFLE!:run:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67Joe said:


> what's up loved one , what's bn going on I really haven't bn out to much my 7s bn down for 16 months took it off the fram .miss talking ah ride up to Sonics .u going up to turlock ?


You know it! I'll probably see you out there.


----------



## PONE (Jan 25, 2011)

STATION X said:


>


THATS DANNY'S 67. . . .PRESIDENT OF PHOENIX IMPALAS C.C.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

are price's still down on 427 hoods


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> i have enough material to do 2 more 1 is spoken for already & i might raffle off the other 1:dunno:


NICE!! If someone knew what "materials" it took to do this, would they be hard to find or is it stuff off of something you can find pretty easily? Being custom made are they pretty durable, you ever had problems with the covers not popping up or anything? Just being a Curious George.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> i have enough material to do 2 more 1 is spoken for already & i might raffle off the other 1:dunno:


When Does The Raffle Start??? :biggrin: Looks Good Man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

PONE said:


> THATS DANNY'S 67. . . .PRESIDENT OF PHOENIX IMPALAS C.C.


looks clean what's up wit ah side view ? I have 438 pics of my ride frame off but I really don't no the gt down on posting so I stick wit what I can do .... feel me , love looking at 7 s


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT for the 67 family


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Man that 7 looks clean in red , nice ride bro my primo showed it to me .... nice


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

:wow:


debo67ss said:


> :facepalm:just have to work out sum minor adjustments


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

One and Only 254 said:


> NICE!! If someone knew what "materials" it took to do this, would they be hard to find or is it stuff off of something you can find pretty easily? Being custom made are they pretty durable, you ever had problems with the covers not popping up or anything? Just being a Curious George.[/QUOTE
> i know what it takes to do it sum of the the stuff is hard to find but i love challenges.no problems with anything they work perfect going on a few years with them.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

my 1st conversion


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

*I love this year of car, beautiful lines!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

would like to see if it well sell we have the right side remonte mirror bracket with new chrome 120.00 +shipping let me knew


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey 67 homies i was driving my 67 last night an out of no where the lights in my dash an in the ac went out i wanted to know if anyone knows how to fix it i have the original gauges thanks homies


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Hey 67 homies i was driving my 67 last night an out of no where the lights in my dash an in the ac went out i wanted to know if anyone knows how to fix it i have the original gauges thanks homies


blown fuse or bad headlight switch


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> blown fuse or bad headlight switch


Thanks homie


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

for the 67 fam:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> looking good wizzard


Yeah I miss that car, wish I never sold it...
I gotta say the same thing to you, 2X 67 rags with hideaways! Looking damn good!:thumbsup:



SJ ALLDAY said:


> This is a bad ass one too! Love a complete 67! Skits, moldings! The whole !
> T
> T
> T
> FOR THE 67 RYDERS!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
Anybody have NOS or gently used correct radio/8 track/multiplex knobs for the 67 Impala? I'm looking. Please text/call me if you do. Thanks. 

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

http://graphics8.nytimes.com/bcvideo/1.0/iframe/embed.html?videoId=100000000895665&playerType=embed


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Coming Soon......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

67Joe said:


> Man that 7 looks clean in red , nice ride bro my primo showed it to me .... nice


Thanks bro! i want to go black like yours! looks good!
:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

saw this 1 at Long Beach swpmeet it was CLEANNNN:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> saw this 1 at Long Beach swpmeet it was CLEANNNN:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

CiscoLokz said:


> If anyone has some 67 caps let me know..just got sick of seeing the car with those centerlines..going to take the vinyl top n re-paint it.










Let me know what you think, here's the caps that I have homie


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

This is what I'm working on under my hood.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

we have a nice 67 impala SS for sale its OG california car 7500.OBO new 327 motor with 292 heads new suspension power windows power vents new heater core AC car have all the parts call mike at 626-536-5804


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67Joe said:


> View attachment 426776


Nice!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

67Joe said:


> View attachment 426804
> 
> This is what I'm working on under my hood.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> saw this 1 at Long Beach swpmeet it was CLEANNNN:thumbsup:


How much was it? Any contact info on it?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning 67 family,
Does anyone have the correct radio knobs for the 67 (the middle knob in the picture)? Please PM me if you do. I'd like to go OG but will do repops for now.
I'm really looking for the 8 track/multiplex knobs (the closest one in the pic) but will work with whatever comes my way. Thanks

Carlos


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

angel1954 said:


> we have a nice 67 impala SS for sale its OG california car 7500.OBO new motor new suspension power widow power vents new heater core AC car have all the parts call mike at 626-536-5804


niiice!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

67Joe said:


> View attachment 426776


DAMMMMM!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey homies looking for driver side moldings for my 67 anybody got any extras? let me know


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

67Joe said:


> View attachment 426776





67Joe said:


> View attachment 426804
> 
> This is what I'm working on under my hood.


THIS RIDE IS GOING TO BE NO JOKE WHEN IT HITS THE STREETS


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Can anyone help me?? I am looking to purchase a pair of front and rear bumper guards for my 67... Seeking help guys..PM me with any information thanks!!


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

sugardaddy said:


> Can anyone help me?? I am looking to purchase a pair of front and rear bumper guards for my 67... Seeking help guys..PM me with any information thanks!!


a bro I gt ah number from back east that has a warehouse wit all nos parts I picked mines up they have ah web site , let me look it up .


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

I'm looking for some OG speaker grills for the package tray.Any good leads anyone?I'm also interested in the info for the NOS(new old shit)parts.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

sugardaddy said:


> Can anyone help me?? I am looking to purchase a pair of front and rear bumper guards for my 67... Seeking help guys..PM me with any information thanks!!


A bro see if this can help you if not hit me back I'll shoot u some more .....Impalapalace.com their #1-209-786-5949 or lategreatchevy.com or try phillips muscle car parts LLC 1-918-745-0784 these vatos gt everything .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

oldskoolray said:


> I'm looking for some OG speaker grills for the package tray.Any good leads anyone?I'm also interested in the info for the NOS(new old shit)parts.


Check ebay norther, I was on there this weekend and saw some. Good luck


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

took her a bath this past sat.. snapped some shots... TTT for the 67 FAMILY!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> took her a bath this past sat.. snapped some shots... TTT for the 67 FAMILY!!


Wish I could've took mine out this weekend. But my Carb decided to go south on me !


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

" AMERICAN GANGSTER "COMING SOON


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

BIG TURTLE said:


> " AMERICAN GANGSTER "COMING SOON


Man that's nice work! What color is that


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

BIG TURTLE said:


> " AMERICAN GANGSTER "COMING SOON



Another GT Convertibles plaque being flown soon


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

BIG TURTLE said:


> " AMERICAN GANGSTER "COMING SOON




BAD ASS BRO! GREAT COLOR!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

BIG TURTLE said:


> " AMERICAN GANGSTER "COMING SOON


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> RAFFLE!:run:


What's up wit the raffle homie?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> BAD ASS BRO! GREAT COLOR!


Yep!!


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> DAMMMMM!!


a bro ur ride looks gd can't wait to be able to pull mines out !!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

wow nice job on the paint work :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

FineLine said:


> Man that's nice work! What color is that


+

thanks ......quarts grey


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GT~PLATING said:


> Another GT Convertibles plaque being flown soon


simon que yesssss


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> BAD ASS BRO! GREAT COLOR!


thanks homie.....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

67Joe said:


> a bro ur ride looks gd can't wait to be able to pull mines out !!


thanks bro! cant wait to see it!! keep me updated! 
Gracias


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Dammit that looks pipiris nice!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

67Joe said:


> What's up wit the raffle homie?


debo might raffle hideways setup


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67Joe said:


> a bro ur ride looks gd can't wait to be able to pull mines out !!


Whats up Joe, did you find anything good in Turlock last weekend?


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> Whats up Joe, did you find anything good in Turlock last weekend?


What's up bro yeah I picked up ah ARM base I don't need much I'm working on my blinds rite now .... did you go ?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67Joe said:


> What's up bro yeah I picked up ah ARM base I don't need much I'm working on my blinds rite now .... did you go ?


Nah did'nt need to many parts so I decided to stay home and save my feria for some other things.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Where can iget some chrome bumper gaurds . mine have that rubber insert


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

TECHNIQUES said:


> thanks stationx for posting a pic of my ride heres another one


Where can i get some of those chrome bumper gaurds i have the ugly black inserts on mine


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

ya so u better buy ur tickets :x::x::x: :thumbsup:


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> debo might raffle hideways setup


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

I put numbers , call the one that says Phillips muscle car I picked mines up from them n he had a lot .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BIG TURTLE said:


> " AMERICAN GANGSTER "COMING SOON


real nice work!!!


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

anybody got a small block fan shroud and lower a arms 67 of course


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

anybody got a small block fan shroud and lower a arms 67 of course if so please call me 626.216.1370 or email me [email protected]​


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

MR. MARS said:


> anybody got a small block fan shroud and lower a arms 67 of course


I got 2 extra sets of lowers shoot a PM if interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

I need some bumper guards for my ride


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> I need some bumper guards for my ride


NICE RIDE HOMIE POST UP SOME MORE PICS!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I got a set of 14" X-lace Zenith's for sale if anyones interested. Fronts are 14x7 rev and the rears are 14x6 rev. They need to go so hit me up if interested. Perfect to clear your skirts :naughty: Heres the link.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/318395-14-zeniths-cross-lace-old-new-style.html


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

67cruzer said:


> Where can i get some of those chrome bumper gaurds i have the ugly black inserts on mine


You can get some in pomona...what are you trying to do with the ones u got?


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

I posted some numbers up where to gt bumper guards, the one that says Phillips muscle car call that number bro !!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Got the rear end out. Bent one side forgot to take a bolt out all the way:twak: Rookie mistake first time. Today front endhno:. Anyone know where to get all the bushing ect.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Got the rear end out. Bent one side forgot to take a bolt out all the way:twak: Rookie mistake first time. Today front endhno:. Anyone know where to get all the bushing ect.
> View attachment 432319
> View attachment 432320


Try car quest auto parts.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

gonna drive this bitch all weekend


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hey watsup guys :wave:we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out. Bring the whole fam with you, CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR ALL THE INFO

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:worship:


debo67ss said:


> gonna drive this bitch all weekend


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

came back from the car shop and took out the tank:ninja:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn,that fucker is clean!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

some progress pics of my drop:
cleaned up the belly


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

eastbay_drop said:


> some progress pics of my drop:
> cleaned up the belly


:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

got da radiator mocked up for da 56 bel air now time to paint core supprt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Got the rear end out. Bent one side forgot to take a bolt out all the way:twak: Rookie mistake first time. Today front endhno:. Anyone know where to get all the bushing ect.
> View attachment 432319
> View attachment 432320


HIT UP MY HOMIE ralph9577 here on LIL. He can pretty much get any suspension kit or parts for old rides. :thumbsup: He also has a suspension parts store on Ebay.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

debo67ss said:


> got da radiator mocked up for da 56 bel air now time to paint core supprt


 that looks real nice homie !!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

209impala said:


> HIT UP MY HOMIE ralph9577 here on LIL. He can pretty much get any suspension kit or parts for old rides. :thumbsup: He also has a suspension parts store on Ebay.


 coo thanks for the info


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow::thumbsup:


debo67ss said:


> got da radiator mocked up for da 56 bel air now time to paint core supprt


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

wow looks nice:thumbsup:


eastbay_drop said:


> some progress pics of my drop:
> cleaned up the belly


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> gonna drive this bitch all weekend


LOL


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

looking for a set of windo cranks color truq or aqua any one thx.


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


eastbay_drop said:


> some progress pics of my drop:
> cleaned up the belly


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> gonna drive this bitch all weekend


Oh-wee!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


Looking good De-bo. . .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> some progress pics of my drop:
> cleaned up the belly


Did you use sheet metal to replace the bottom of your floor pans or was it just added to smooth the look of them. Mine are rusted out but I was thinking of making custom ones almost mimicing yours so i dont have to buy the replacement pan sections. Just didnt know if it would be frowned upon by the discriminative builders :dunno: Please let me know :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

debo67ss said:


>


:worship:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

rayray73 said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

bub916 said:


> rayray73 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

love the purple:thumbsup:


bub916 said:


> rayray73 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

how were you able to put a baby car seat in your car? do you just use the lap belt threw the car seat?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

KAKALAK said:


> Did you use sheet metal to replace the bottom of your floor pans or was it just added to smooth the look of them. Mine are rusted out but I was thinking of making custom ones almost mimicing yours so i dont have to buy the replacement pan sections. Just didnt know if it would be frowned upon by the discriminative builders :dunno: Please let me know :wow:


Mine had a couple small dents, so since I had already molded the frame, dash, firewall, and cowl I decided to go for a smoother look and just use sheet metal.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

grille and light bezels 100.00 you pay shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> Mine had a couple small dents, so since I had already molded the frame, dash, firewall, and cowl I decided to go for a smoother look and just use sheet metal.


Thats whats up bro, thanks for the reply :h5: It did turn out much nicer than stock :yes:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

bub916 said:


> rayray73 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOMIES I HAVE SOME CHROME HOOD HINGES FOR SALE HIT ME UPuffin:


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

chinto67 said:


> View attachment 389756
> MY HOMIE TINOS 67 CAPRICE


do you have any extra parts for a 67 caprice


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone know where to get the part for my two front windows. the inside parts that hold it stright.


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

cesar garcia said:


> HOMIES I HAVE SOME CHROME HOOD HINGES FOR SALE HIT ME UPuffin:


Hey bro what condition are they in and whats the $


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cesar garcia said:


> HOMIES I HAVE SOME CHROME HOOD HINGES FOR SALE HIT ME UPuffin:


HAHA...CHOCHINO I NEW THAT SHIT WAS GONNA CATCH UP TO YOU!! :roflmao:


*







* [HR][/HR]


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

can wait untill I'AM DONE MISS MY RIDE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

work in progress......:wave:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

thudy said:


> can wait untill I'AM DONE MISS MY RIDE
> View attachment 434401


I like that color homie!!! NICE


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Is anyone not running a front sway bar?? I got some molded chrome lowers and they didnt put the end link plate back on! I got such a good deal onthe uppers and lowers that I didnt even think about after i got the pics of them. Just looking for some input whether to use them or sell em. So mr GM Debo enlighten me bro or give me a call.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Should be fine without it


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

eastbay_drop said:


> Should be fine without it


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> Should be fine without it


Thanks Junior, I was thinking the same. A lot of guys take them off for Hydro reasons but I never had a reason to do that. I just wanted to make sure that it was cool since i drive my car alot and dont want it to be going all over the road.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

209impala said:


> Is anyone not running a front sway bar?? I got some molded chrome lowers and they didnt put the end link plate back on! I got such a good deal onthe uppers and lowers that I didnt even think about after i got the pics of them. Just looking for some input whether to use them or sell em. So mr GM Debo enlighten me bro or give me a call.


i dont run a sway bar and my car handles good.i have a set of chrome molded lowers just havent had time to put them on.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> i dont run a sway bar and my car handles good.i have a set of chrome molded lowers just havent had time to put them on.


Thanks Gabe I was trying to find a pic of yours locked up in the front so I could see if it was hooked up or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

209impala said:


> Thanks Gabe I was trying to find a pic of yours locked up in the front so I could see if it was hooked up or not. :thumbsup:


Found it


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT FOR THE 67 FAMILY!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


>


What you do get on the roof to take that one


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

one of the badest 67 's on here ! LOVE THAT CAR !!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

209impala said:


> What you do get on the roof to take that one


Na I was on the second story walk way at a homies tattoo shop


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


Na u where on a tree homie stop lying. LOL


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

while u were looking up he's shorts


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

that 67 is bad ass bro nice job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


debo67ss said:


>


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

debo67ss said:


>


:worship:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Baddest rag top,Debos 67',baddest hardtop,devils chariot,period.


----------



## parts7790 (Aug 11, 2006)

Somewhere under an LA high-rise office building :wow:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Where are the back up lights on a 67 impala, on the bumper ?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

parts7790 said:


> Somewhere under an LA high-rise office building :wow:


Uncover the bck 1 c whts under it


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Uncover the bck 1 c whts under it


Or post up address. LOL. J.K


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT to da 67 family


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

took out the K10 it snowed






:420:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 480impala (Feb 10, 2011)

67Joe said:


> I put numbers , call the one that says Phillips muscle car I picked mines up from them n he had a lot .


Like to get that number for the chrome bumper guard inserst. Thxs


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

no center on taillight. On the bumper is caprice !



67cruzer said:


> Where are the back up lights on a 67 impala, on the bumper ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

frame on restoration it almost all off:420:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

480impala said:


> Like to get that number for the chrome bumper guard inserst. Thxs


Look up Philips mucle car bro !!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Any Of You Fellas Have Any Pics Of 67 Impala Seats With Cloth Inserts?? Trying To Decide On How To Get Mine Done.... Thanks In Advance! :dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Any Of You Fellas Have Any Pics Of 67 Impala Seats With Cloth Inserts?? Trying To Decide On How To Get Mine Done.... Thanks In Advance! :dunno::thumbsup:


I don't but they look sweet. But the 67 caprice comes stock with cloth inserts.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> frame on restoration it almost all off:420:
> View attachment 439442
> View attachment 439443
> View attachment 439444
> ...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> I don't but they look sweet. But the 67 caprice comes stock with cloth inserts.


Just Trying To See What It Look Like... Thinking On Going With Cloth Inserts On My Rag Bcus This AZ Heat Aint No Joke In The Summer Time Dont Want To Burn My Ass Off When Im Dipn lol. Mine Is An Impala Not An SS Just Want To See What The Insert Material Patterns Look Like. :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

I believe "oldskool67" on here has cloth inserts but its been a while that I seen him post anything.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4LZxYUKygE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Ck this out it has cloth inserts.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Homie!! :thumbsup:

Any Others Out There??


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:this is mine but its not OG told him to do it like this. same bottons from old seats and door panel same OG design


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4LZxYUKygE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Ck this out it has cloth inserts.


debo.....do they have red cloth seat covers??? - that color on that 67 is like mine and rich's - nantucket bleu


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cool runnings said:


> debo.....do they have red cloth seat covers??? - that color on that 67 is like mine and rich's - nantucket bleu


They sell it in maroon. But cars inc in Fullerton. Will do it in different colors but they have a fee to customize.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 440261
> View attachment 440262
> :thumbsup:this is mine but its not OG told him to do it like this. same bottons from old seats and door panel same OG design


Thats Exactly How I Want To Do Mine But In Green.... I Also Want To Put The Buttons On The Seats And Follow The OG Design On Door Panels. Just Having Lil Bit Of Trouble Finding The Right Green Insert Material That Will Match The Color Im Going WIth. Looks Really Nice Thanks For Posting Bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4LZxYUKygE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Ck this out it has cloth inserts.


I Noticed That The Seats On The Car In The Video Didnt Have The Chrome Pieces On The Side... Then Homie PAPA_SNOPS Seat On His Do Have The Chrome On The Sides.. I See This Quite A Bit On 67s.... Do 67s Come With Chrome On The Side Of Seats Or Not?? Thanks In Advance!:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> I Noticed That The Seats On The Car In The Video Didnt Have The Chrome Pieces On The Side... Then Homie PAPA_SNOPS Seat On His Do Have The Chrome On The Sides.. I See This Quite A Bit On 67s.... Do 67s Come With Chrome On The Side Of Seats Or Not?? Thanks In Advance!:thumbsup:


Its preference the holes r there & if u have or find the chromes.I left my off on my hardtop
.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Its preference the holes r there & if u have or find the chromes.I left my off on my hardtop
> .


My Seat Dont Have The Chrome... I Think Ill Leave It Like That For Now!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


>


Thats Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


>


:h5: Hey Bro I See That Your From Santa Ana.. I Grew Up In The City Of Orange But I Live In AZ Now.. You Got That Truck & Car Shop Real Close, Ive Bought A Few Parts From There.


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

SECENTA Y SIETE FAMILIA


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> :h5: Hey Bro I See That Your From Santa Ana.. I Grew Up In The City Of Orange But I Live In AZ Now.. You Got That Truck & Car Shop Real Close, Ive Bought A Few Parts From There.


Yup all the good stores for car parts in oc.I go during the week when there's not to many. People


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Mr waino said:


> SECENTA Y SIETE FAMILIA


Nice ride


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

209impala said:


> THOSE ARE 66 CAPS BRO. THERE CLEAN THOUGH:thumbsup: FLIP EM AND GET YOU SOME 67 CAPS.
> 
> 
> View attachment 421154


Nice Frank :thumbsup:.
I have another set when you need some you buying all 67 caps


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Yup all the good stores for car parts in oc.I go during the week when there's not to many. People


True That! I Bought My Qtr Panel From Classic Industries In Oc Also, But I Like The Way Car Shop Store Is Set Up Better But There Is Always Alot Of People Up In There On Weekends. :h5:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


Damn ! The sev is nice too


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Chichis!!!!!!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


debo67ss said:


>


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


>


CANT GO WRONG WITH LOCA:fool2:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone got any chrome rear shocks they want to sell? I actually only need 1, I bent 1 the day I took out my skirt last year:tears:. If anybody has 1 or a set lmk what you want for em.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://youtu.be/2x1fIX5mTCs
ck this vid out


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

T.T.T for 67s


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any 67 owner need a OG bumper jack .
I have the 3 pc jack from my wagon I sold $100.00 or best offer plus shipping .


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Albuquerque NM


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

old school pic 80's ?


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

my project


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello 67 brothers, 
Need your help. I need the parts numbers for all original 67 speakers. I'm looking for the front dash, rear speaker, rear deck and kick panel speaker parts numbers.
Was told these numbers are stamped on the back of the speaker, maybe on the magnet? Got a homeboy that has lots of NOS parts and I need these numbers to verify. If you have these speakers can you please let me know? Thanks for your help.

Carlos


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

[
:yes::yes::yes:QUOTE=steve 67 impala;15178126]no center on taillight. On the bumper is caprice ![/QUOTE]


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Ride:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks !



laylo67 said:


> Nice Ride:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

nice projct:thumbsup:


bub916 said:


> my project


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

67Joe said:


> A bro see if this can help you if not hit me back I'll shoot u some more .....Impalapalace.com their #1-209-786-5949 or lategreatchevy.com or try phillips muscle car parts LLC 1-918-745-0784 these vatos gt everything .


Haven't been on here in a while thanks my brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

Todd said:


> old school pic 80's ?


WTF u think?! look @ the jordache and aquanet!! lol dope tho


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

bub916 said:


> my project


NICE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> nice projct:thumbsup:


thanks :thumbsup:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> NICE


 thank u,slowly but surely


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking for a set of corner lights and rubber for bumper guards ?


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

sugardaddy said:


> Haven't been on here in a while thanks my brother!!!!!!!!!


No problem , I haven't my self .... bn worken a lot of hours.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

any 67s for sale? 

PM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! willing to ship etc for the right car, cash on deck (looking for a homie)


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Todd said:


> View attachment 446389


That dont look to bad


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Todd said:


> View attachment 446389


That looks bad ass wth thghts rims wht sze n can u post closer puc of thm homie much props


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

dam that black one does look sick like that and i onley roll 13s


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> View attachment 446389


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.seven82motors.com.au/showroom/david-check-this-out/


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I'm having a lil electrical problem with my car the light dont want to turn on and the wippers either can some one give me a clue?


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

fleetwood88 said:


> I'm having a lil electrical problem with my car the light dont want to turn on and the wippers either can some one give me a clue?


Have you checked the fuses??


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I check the fuse but they good there is one that is hanging it blows so I change it and nothing


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA (Apr 12, 2010)

any one got rear rubber inserts, for rear guards for sale??


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Todd said:


> View attachment 446389


at least it has white walls... its different, i can dig it...


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> I check the fuse but they good there is one that is hanging it blows so I change it and nothing


Change out the switch on the dash that's what was bad on mine classic car industrys sells that part or check the high beam low beam switch on the floor


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

What part of the floor is ? Sorry is my first 67


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

fleetwood88 said:


> I'm having a lil electrical problem with my car the light dont want to turn on and the wippers either can some one give me a clue?


did u check ur light switch ?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Todd said:


> View attachment 446389


I have mixed emotions about this. I like it, but I know I'm not suppose to like it.


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

fleetwood88 said:


> What part of the floor is ? Sorry is my first 67


Naw its all good homie on the drivers side on the floor in the corner closest to the door an fire wall is a button try pushing it down or replacing it that might fix your problem or replace the dash board switch its underneath the actual knob to turn on an off your lights sometimes that goes bad just pm me if u need anymore help


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Naw its all good homie on the drivers side on the floor in the corner closest to the door an fire wall is a button try pushing it down or replacing it that might fix your problem or replace the dash board switch its underneath the actual knob to turn on an off your lights sometimes that goes bad just pm me if u need anymore help


Thanks man I appreciate your help


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

anyone have a decent fusebox they want to get rid of?? the rest of my harness is good, i just thought I'd ask before I cut it out and put an aftermarket in there.


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Sup 67 Riders Does Anyone Know Where I Can Get Clips For The Side Moldings?? :dunno:


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

you can get sum that you brake off to fit at napa i believe...there metal thats how my friend put his on his 67


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

at the car shop in orange county they a coulpe differnt kind.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

M in Avondale said:


> Sup 67 Riders Does Anyone Know Where I Can Get Clips For The Side Moldings?? :dunno:


Hit up Dcheese ( Rich) he got me mine and a few others on here.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

space age paint and body in mesa az, it is south of the 202 countryclub Dr look them up .


M in Avondale said:


> Sup 67 Riders Does Anyone Know Where I Can Get Clips For The Side Moldings?? :dunno:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys, what size tires are you guys running on your stock 14s?


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

STILL Looking for a set of corner lights (caprice_) and rubber inserts for bumper guards ?


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> View attachment 446389


this 67 looks sick!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SMR64SS said:


> Hey guys, what size tires are you guys running on your stock 14s?


175/70 or if you choose 5.20/14 :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Fellas For The Info On The Clips!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

The new h724 185/75/r14 with white wall look good if you want the skinny white wall.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

209impala said:


> 175/70 or if you choose 5.20/14 :thumbsup:





oldskoolray said:


> The new h724 185/75/r14 with white wall look good if you want the skinny white wall.


Gracias:thumbsup:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

67's TTT


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT for da 67's


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you guys know where i could find a rear window for my 67 fast back or if it would fit of a 68


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Do you guys know where i could find a rear window for my 67 fast back or if it would fit of a 68


The 68 should work as long as its out of a fastback!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Got one from a 68 fastback, not sure about shipping cost tho.


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)

CHECK CRAIGSLIST IN PHOENIX,UNDER "AUTO PARTS,"THEN PUT "1968 IMPALA" AND YOU'LL GET THIS LADY WHO'S PARTING OUT A 1968 IMPALA FAST BACK,MAYBE SHE'LL HAVE SOMEONE CUT IT OUT AND SHIP IT TO YOU?? THE CAR'S IN A METAL RECYCLERS YARD AND HAS THE REAR GLASS,I KNOW BECAUSE I GOT SOME OF MY 1968 IMPALA PARTS FROM IT??


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

fixed the front lights now i need to fixed the brake light any help of what could it be?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dreamer62 said:


> anyone have a decent fusebox they want to get rid of?? the rest of my harness is good, i just thought I'd ask before I cut it out and put an aftermarket in there.


got one for 30.00 with all the wires you can call me angel 626-252-1350


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

angel1954 said:


> got one for 30.00 with all the wires you can call me angel 626-252-1350


good talking to you bro, I'll see you on Thursday to get that from you. Thanks!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

Has any one bin to the portland swap meet ? i am going and hope'n to find some 67 parts ...


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up every body:inout:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Can sme1 please post up a pic of 67/68 with vinyle top:drama:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

laylo67 said:


> Can sme1 please post up a pic of 67/68 with vinyle top:drama:


Here you go :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thxs homie 4 the pics looks good


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Dammit that's a clean seven!I likeded it!


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

************************** 1967 CHEVY IMPALA THE BLUES **************************

WELL FELLAS IVE MADE IT BACK ONCE AGAIN TO PUT 67 ON THE TOP JUST REDID EVERY THING BUT INTER EVEN REPAINTED ADDED DISC BRAKES EVRY THING FROM TRUCK TO MOTOR WAS REDID LOOKING FORWARD TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW TO SHOW THE NEW CREATION AND RAIN CHECK LOL EVEN RENAMED THE CAR ( THE BLUES ) AND STARTED UP A NEW CAR CLUB ( ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB )SO IVE BEEN BIZZY HERE IS AFEW WAITING FOR MAIN EVENT TO BUST THT ASS OUT 67 TO THE TOP


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

oldskoolray said:


> Dammit that's a clean seven!I likeded it!


THAX I IVE GOT THE WORLDS GREATEST HABIT I DRIVE IT EVEN ON THE WEEK DAYS IM IN TRAFFIC


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

BIGGER BLUE said:


> WELL FELLAS IVE MADE IT BACK ONCE AGAIN TO PUT 67 ON THE TOP JUST REDID EVERY THING BUT INTER EVEN REPAINTED ADDED DISC BRAKES EVRY THING FROM TRUCK TO MOTOR WAS REDID LOOKING FORWARD TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW TO SHOW THE NEW CREATION AND RAIN CHECK LOL EVEN RENAMED THE CAR ( THE BLUES ) AND STARTED UP A NEW CAR CLUB ( ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB )SO IVE BEEN BIZZY HERE IS AFEW WAITING FOR MAIN EVENT TO BUST THT ASS OUT 67 TO THE TOP
> View attachment 455046
> View attachment 455048
> View attachment 455052


you tight brah :nicoderm:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> Here you go :thumbsup:


BAD ASS 7!!!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Just a few pics of my 67, still a little ways to go.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice bro!


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

cool runnings said:


> you tight brah :nicoderm:


THANKS MY MAN


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Just a few pics of my 67, still a little ways to go.
> View attachment 455719
> View attachment 455721
> View attachment 455722
> ...


Looks good homie love the color


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: lookn good bro thats a bad ass ride


BIGGER BLUE said:


> WELL FELLAS IVE MADE IT BACK ONCE AGAIN TO PUT 67 ON THE TOP JUST REDID EVERY THING BUT INTER EVEN REPAINTED ADDED DISC BRAKES EVRY THING FROM TRUCK TO MOTOR WAS REDID LOOKING FORWARD TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW TO SHOW THE NEW CREATION AND RAIN CHECK LOL EVEN RENAMED THE CAR ( THE BLUES ) AND STARTED UP A NEW CAR CLUB ( ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB )SO IVE BEEN BIZZY HERE IS AFEW WAITING FOR MAIN EVENT TO BUST THT ASS OUT 67 TO THE TOP
> View attachment 455046
> View attachment 455048
> View attachment 455052


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Just a few pics of my 67, still a little ways to go.
> View attachment 455719
> View attachment 455721
> View attachment 455722
> ...


Ride looks real good. What color is that off of? 

--Turri.


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

turri 67 said:


> Ride looks real good. What color is that off of?
> 
> --Turri.


 Thanks bro, The color is laurel poly green is a 63 impala color, I added silver and green pearl to it, pics dont show it but it pops in the sun.


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

uso818 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: lookn good bro thats a bad ass ride


now u looking good ive got some chrome brake drums for a 67 need spindle chromed and also the master is chromed came off my 67 i went disc finally still waiting to see the difference so far i feel like im chasing the jones ( LMAO )


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Just a few pics of my 67, still a little ways to go.
> View attachment 455719
> View attachment 455721
> View attachment 455722
> ...


U LOOKIN GOOD MY MAN I LOVE THT SLANT ON THT 1967 CHEVY


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

209impala said:


> 175/70 or if you choose 5.20/14 :thumbsup:










5.20/14 with wide white wall


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

El Stephano said:


> 5.20/14 with wide white wall


Thats clean love that look


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

El Stephano said:


> 5.20/14 with
> 
> wide white wall





BAD ASS RIDE.... THATS ALL I CAN SAY! RIGHT CLICK SAVE!!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT to all da 67


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout::thumbsup:


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Wuz up Fellaz with posting some engine, trunk, interior pics of your 67's..Want to see what's in those rides posted in this Fest.


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

koo family my boy Q was telling me u got sum things u want to let go ill hit u up gee!:thumbsup:!


BIGGER BLUE said:


> now u looking good ive got some chrome brake drums for a 67 need spindle chromed and also the master is chromed came off my 67 i went disc finally still waiting to see the difference so far i feel like im chasing the jones ( LMAO )


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

What size of coil do you run on your 67 ?ful or precut ? front/rear cyl lenght ?


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

CiscoLokz said:


> Wuz up Fellaz with posting some engine, trunk, interior pics of your 67's..Want to see what's in those rides posted in this Fest.


My interior with Ididit steeringcolumn and "wooden" steeringwheel.














Engine with polished York for my airride :naughty:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

El Stephano said:


> My interior with Ididit steeringcolumn and "wooden" steeringwheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship::worship:

I just burned my york out some how? 

and the bracket that holds the york up is cracking and bout to give way:tears:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

El Stephano said:


> My interior with Ididit steeringcolumn and "wooden" steeringwheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Those wood wheels are the shit..looks good brother.


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting up those pics. I'm building my ride and want some ideas.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Those wood wheels are the shit..looks good brother.


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

cap67rice said:


> do you have any extra parts for a 67 caprice[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

*DIGITAL AT NIGHT*


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Here's mine


real clean, got pics of the rest?


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

This is how mine is when I first picked it up..It was a lil dirty but is all cleaned up and working on the dash rite now. Going to repaint it black and new 80/20 carpet. I want to change up the steering wheel but dont know which style I'm going with. Any ideas let me know.


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BIGGER BLUE said:


> View attachment 458076
> View attachment 458077
> View attachment 458078


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTMFT FOR THE 67 FAMILY!!!!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally got my 44" for the 67. . .


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 459359
> View attachment 459363
> View attachment 459364
> View attachment 459369


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 459359
> View attachment 459363
> View attachment 459364
> View attachment 459369


Bad ass 7 brother


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


:worship:Lookin good brotha! Real sesy


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

LOVE THAT RED ONE LOOKS SO CLEAN ON THOSE STOCKS


----------



## Florence95 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck~


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

looks good


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> View attachment 460206
> 
> Finally got my 44" for the 67. . .


Going 2 look sick homie I put 1 in mine good look


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

Clean!..is this the same one that was on cover of lrm


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

clean nice color


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

my homies 67... 396


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

laylo67 said:


> Going 2 look sick homie I put 1 in mine good look


Who did yours and what did it run you?


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> my homies 67... 396


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*HAPPY **EASTER* *TO ALL MY **67 **RIDER FAMILY



*


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

209impala said:


> *HAPPY **EASTER**TO ALL MY **67 **RIDER FAMILY
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thight. I have 2 working spot lights like the one on franks 67 for saleuffin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

209impala said:


> *HAPPY **EASTER**TO ALL MY **67 **RIDER FAMILY
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Frank, bout time you put them spotlights on.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> Thight. I have 2 working spot lights like the one on franks 67 for saleuffin:


 you mean you got 1!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

oldskool 67 said:


> Looks good Frank, bout time you put them spotlights on.


Thanks David. But I can bring my drill homie when I go down there next week and put all the stuff you got in boxes on for you bro.....just saying, you know :dunno:


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

El Stephano said:


> My interior with Ididit steeringcolumn and "wooden" steeringwheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What steering wheel is this and where did u find it?? Car is sick by the way!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> *HAPPY **EASTER**TO ALL MY **67 **RIDER FAMILY
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> my homies 67... 396


Nice. . .
This is how Im going to do mine plus the moonroof.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

67Joe said:


> what's up loved one , what's bn going on I really haven't bn out to much my 7s bn down for 16 months took it off the fram .miss talking ah ride up to Sonics .u going up to turlock ?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

67Joe said:


> looks clean what's up wit ah side view ? I have 438 pics of my ride frame off but I really don't no the gt down on posting so I stick wit what I can do .... feel me , love looking at 7 s


:thumbsup: I GOT U FAMILY


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

HERE IS SOME PICS OF *67 JOES BUILD *
TOOK HIM ALMOST 2 YRS FRAME OFF BUT HE IS BACK ON THEM STREETS


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

209impala said:


> *HAPPY **EASTER**TO ALL MY **67 **RIDER FAMILY
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn thats tight as hell..lovin the stock look


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WELL THATS ALL I HAVE OF YOU REBUILD NOW HERES THE PIC 
OF THE 1ST *RIDE BACK ON THEM STREETS EASTER DRIVE 4-8-12
WILLIAM LAND PARK "SACRAMENTO" 
*






*FAMILY*FIRSTTTTTT................*:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Where can I buy parts for my 67


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> Where can I buy parts for my 67


You can start right here depending on what you need. For re-pop stuff there's a grip of different companies that can help you. They will send you free catalogues and you can 
order most stuff online and have them ship it to you. Ebay and craigslist are good too, but you may end up spending a little more money. You can also check out SS427 site.
This site is all about the SS427's and those dudes are really cool and they also sell alot of parts. Put a list on this thread with the items you are looking for. If anyone has them for sale, they'll let you know. Good luck homie.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WELL THATS ALL I HAVE OF YOU REBUILD NOW HERES THE PIC
> OF THE 1ST *RIDE BACK ON THEM STREETS EASTER DRIVE 4-8-12
> WILLIAM LAND PARK "SACRAMENTO"
> *
> ...


 WOW NICE BLACK LOOKS THE BEST :thumbsup:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

my new 67 ss rag top TTT for the 67 family


----------



## Tonys67SS (Jan 15, 2012)

i saw Joes ride before build and it was clean, that engine is sweet. Nice job bro!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WELL THATS ALL I HAVE OF YOU REBUILD NOW HERES THE PIC
> OF THE 1ST *RIDE BACK ON THEM STREETS EASTER DRIVE 4-8-12
> WILLIAM LAND PARK "SACRAMENTO"
> *
> ...


Joes ride is looking nice, but it was already bad ass!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> Joes ride is looking nice, but it was already bad ass!!!!:thumbsup:


A bro that spot light set ur shit off .... So what's up wit them 30 spokes lol !!


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

flakejobrob said:


> What steering wheel is this and where did u find it?? Car is sick by the way!


Bought it at "Car & Truckshop" Orange California.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

got some old parts txt (760)927-6118


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

209impala said:


> *HAPPY **EASTER**TO ALL MY **67 **RIDER FAMILY
> 
> 
> 
> *:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67Joe said:


> A bro that spot light set ur shit off .... So what's up wit them 30 spokes lol !!


Thanks bro as far as the 30 spokes their fine just where they are :tongue:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

eastbay68 said:


> 209impala said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

complete power window set up 2 HT and convertible and 6 way power seat track bench only forsale


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone got any quarter panels for a 67


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

eastbay68 said:


> 209impala said:
> 
> 
> > *HAPPY **EASTER**TO ALL MY **67 **RIDER FAMILY
> ...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Broke the gas peddle linkage that is at the base of the pedal and runs through the firewall and is conncected to the carb linkage. Looks like an L shape
and has a mounting piece that bolts onto the firewall. Anybody got an extra one for sale or know anyone with a parts car? Will post pic later today.

Thanks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Broke the gas peddle linkage that is at the base of the pedal and runs through the firewall and is conncected to the carb linkage. Looks like an L shape
> and has a mounting piece that bolts onto the firewall. Anybody got an extra one for sale or know anyone with a parts car? Will post pic later today.
> 
> Thanks


Pretty common piece Los! You should have no trouble finding one just dont pay to much for it. Heres one i found on Ebay  Pretty sure you can find one cheaper somewhere.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-1966-1...t=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

any body have the hood molding for sale


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Broke the gas peddle linkage that is at the base of the pedal and runs through the firewall and is conncected to the carb linkage. Looks like an L shape
> and has a mounting piece that bolts onto the firewall. Anybody got an extra one for sale or know anyone with a parts car? Will post pic later today.
> 
> Thanks


I took one to pomona. I still have it. Give me a call if you stil have number


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

from the portland or. swap meet 2012


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

View attachment 467502
View attachment 467503
View attachment 467506
View attachment 467508
View attachment 467512
View attachment 467513


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Todd said:


> View attachment 467502
> View attachment 467503
> View attachment 467506
> View attachment 467508
> ...


That ride is nice! Seen it on C/L last month.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up 67 Riders!!


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

67 TTT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

Does any one have the corner lights and brackets for the fenders for sale like this ???


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> any body have the hood molding for sale


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

ONE OF MY TIO'S RIDES FROM BACK IN THA DAY ! HE PASSED AWAY THIS LAST WEEKEND . THANK GOD FOR BRINGING THEM INTO MY LIFE OR I SHOULD SAY , BRINGING ME INTO THEIR LIVES ! FOR THEY MADE ME THA IMPALA LOWRIDING FOOL I AM TODAY ! RIP TIO :angel:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

Does any one have the corner lights and brackets for the fenders for sale ??


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

i got one


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anyone have a hook up for bucket seat 
Skins with clothe inserts? Please PM me any
Contact info. Thanks guys.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Todd said:


> View attachment 467502
> View attachment 467503
> View attachment 467506
> View attachment 467508
> ...


Now thats badass!!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

just one Papa _ snops i am looking for a pair of corner lights ..thanks for the post if i cant find 2 then i might get back to you .


----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

Q-vo 67 family?Let's see some more of them oldschool sevens con Cragars,rockets,tru- spokes y classics!Enough with them big wheels already!no offense


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*67 JOE DOING HIS THING NOW 
AT LAND PARK 4-15-12 
(((( WE SEE YOU SHINING BOIIIIII........... ))))
*:nicoderm::thumbsup:*

*


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: sweet ride !!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 468697
> 
> View attachment 468698
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: That motor is sweet!


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

oldskoolray said:


> Q-vo 67 family?Let's see some more of them oldschool sevens con Cragars,rockets,tru- spokes y classics!Enough with them big wheels already!no offense


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> just one Papa _ snops i am looking for a pair of corner lights ..thanks for the post if i cant find 2 then i might get back to you .


 PM sent

Does anyone know where to buy the repop brackets for the cornering lights? Thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Going through my garage and getting rid of 67 stuff I dont need. 
Also have an extra grill (pretty straight), hoodlip molding and trunk insert piece,
as well as the interior aluminum trim

PM me if interested. Will sell cheap. make your best offer, I'll probably take it.

Thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

more pics this weekend or I can text directly to you. . .


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

Papa _ snops what side of corner light bracket etc. do you have ? drivers side or passengers side i am trying to make a set ... cheers


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :thumbsup: That motor is sweet!


Thanks homie .... It's bn ah long time coming n a lot of hrs.


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Those hrs and time was well worth it Joe. That Seven is one bad azz...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> PM sent
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy the repop brackets for the cornering lights? Thanks


I bought a set il dig up the receipt


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MY WORK IN PROGRESS JUST PUT A REBUILT 350 IN IT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Hitnaswitch93 (Dec 25, 2010)

I gotta 67 impala its all black im wantin to di a gold n black theme does anyone kno where to get gold trim pieces for it? Let me kno please


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

got some 67 power window's for sale for ragtop and hardtop for sale need to make room callme angel 626-252-1350


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Hitnaswitch93 said:


> I gotta 67 impala its all black im wantin to di a gold n black theme does anyone kno where to get gold trim pieces for it? Let me kno please


No one makes gold trim pieces or any trim pieces for 67's so ask around if any one has original ones an find a shop that can gold plate an have them gold plate the pieces for u


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 03:46 PM~20162639
*FULL SIZE* 1967-1967 

Part #: 39106012

Description:
BRACKET SET

Comments:
IMPALA & CAPRICE FENDER CORNER LAMP MOUNTING BRACKET SET 
Price:* $34.95 

Quantity:* * 

1-800-722-4828.classic muscle
*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 03:46 PM~20162639
> *FULL SIZE* 1967-1967
> 
> Part #: 39106012
> ...


----------



## Hitnaswitch93 (Dec 25, 2010)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> No one makes gold trim pieces or any trim pieces for 67's so ask around if any one has original ones an find a shop that can gold plate an have them gold plate the pieces for u


Alright thanks bro the car is all there and in good shape i was thinking i had to do that


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

CiscoLokz said:


> Those hrs and time was well worth it Joe. That Seven is one bad azz...


Thanks homie !!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

these are the same brackets ?






for the corner 67 fender lights ?? 
the first ones are from classic muscle part # 39106012 the second pic is O G part. they don't look the same .. ????


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> View attachment 469944
> these are the same brackets ?
> View attachment 469945
> for the corner 67 fender lights ??
> the first ones are from classic muscle part # 39106012 the second pic is O G part. they don't look the same .. ????


Todd-Look again, they do look the same my friend. That could almost be a mirror image. 
The guy who sent you that link owns 3-4 67's. He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

Todd said:


> View attachment 469944
> these are the same brackets ?
> View attachment 469945
> for the corner 67 fender lights ??
> the first ones are from classic muscle part # 39106012 the second pic is O G part. they don't look the same .. ????


if you look in the white portion of the corner light frame you see two holes. the brakets from classic muscle attach to the car then the corner light frame is attached to the bracket.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


DAMN THIS LOOKS SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> DAMN THIS LOOKS SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


Wow! Nice brothet


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice ride bro


83bluemagic said:


>


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:facepalm:OH now i got ya ..... you need both the bracket and the corner parts to make it work .


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


83bluemagic said:


>


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

*are 427 prices going up yet? *


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

padrinos cc


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

83bluemagic said:


>


 what year antennas are these off of? what years are are being used? Thanks


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

lupe said:


> padrinos cc


nice any more pics of this one


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> my homies 67... 396


clean. got anymore pics?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Going through my garage and getting rid of 67 stuff I dont need.
> Also have an extra grill (pretty straight), hoodlip molding and trunk insert piece,
> as well as the interior aluminum trim
> 
> ...



nobody needs this one skirt? Maybe you damaged yours. Let me know


----------



## hondamanj (Feb 23, 2010)

My 67 SS in progress!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hondamanj said:


> View attachment 471629
> My 67 SS in progress!


Looks nice and shiny!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Motor Is Almost Ready For My 67!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> clean. got anymore pics?












:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> DAMN THIS LOOKS SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:





cafeconlechedjs said:


> Wow! Nice brothet


Thanks Homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

this passed weekend in SJ!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

oldskool 67 said:


>


Thats why you didnt show up!! You were trying to figure out which shoes to wear.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

209impala said:


> Thats why you didnt show up!! You were trying to figure out which shoes to wear.


Ha Ha, yup! :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Motor Is Almost Ready For My 67!!!
> 
> View attachment 471672


Nice :thumbsup: what color is that bro? Looks like the color of my 67 i am building.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

oldskool 67 said:


>


So clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Nice :thumbsup: what color is that bro? Looks like the color of my 67 i am building.
> View attachment 472053


Its Like A Seafoam Green.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

M in Avondale said:


> Its Like A Seafoam Green.. :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats up 67 world,
Anybody got the schematics for the bucket seats?
Just picked up a used power seat track and
I need to figure out how to put it back together
And get it working. It seems to be missing a
Few pieces any help would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

My 67rag he hate me


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

pimp slap said:


> My 67rag he hate me


Cant hate on that!


----------



## Stang66forever (Apr 5, 2009)

*parts 67 Impala*

Hi. I 'M Alex From Paris.
I need 2 doors, rear fenders and Right front fender for my 67 Impala Convertible. 
Can you help me to find that ? 
Thank you.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Stang66forever said:


> Hi. I 'M Alex From Paris.
> I need 2 doors, rear fenders and Right front fender for my 67 Impala Convertible.
> Can you help me to find that ?
> Thank you.
> ...



PM sent. Check your inbox


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

pimp slap said:


> My 67rag he hate me



niceee :thumbsup:


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

pimp slap said:


> My 67rag he hate me


:thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anybody got an extra parking light housing for sale?
This is the housing that mounts inside
The front bumper with the orange lens. 
I need the drivers side. 

Please PM or call/text me because I'm not 
On here all the time. Thanks

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey guys I am looking for a pair of front and rear bumper guards, if anyone has any information on these parts please PM. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Anybody got an extra parking light housing for sale?
> This is the housing that mounts inside
> The front bumper with the orange lens.
> I need the drivers side.
> ...



PM SENT


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## junior67 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

I am looking for a pair of front and rear bumper guards INSERTS only ( rubber or billet ) please lmk 

what you got or where to get it

thanks


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

renos 67 impala rep. evil threat c.c. soon to come out to the streets


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

giofreak03 said:


> renos 67 impala rep. evil threat c.c. soon to come out to the streets
> View attachment 474651
> View attachment 474652
> View attachment 474648
> ...


That right there look good. Much props


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

steve 67 impala said:


> I am looking for a pair of front and rear bumper guards INSERTS only ( rubber or billet ) please lmk
> 
> what you got or where to get it
> 
> thanks


A while back I talked to this dude in San Jose, and he said he fabricates the rubber inserts for the 67 bumper guards. Ended up spending my cash on other
parts but here's homeboys contact info: Abel (408) 406-6486. If you work a deal post up pics and let us all know what's up. I know alot of the 
homies are looking to replace their rubber.

Good luck.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

giofreak03 said:


> renos 67 impala rep. evil threat c.c. soon to come out to the streets
> View attachment 474651
> View attachment 474652
> View attachment 474648
> ...


DAAAMMM:worship:nice


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

Does any one have the corner lights and brackets for the fenders for sale like this ???


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

thank you bro


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> Does any one have the corner lights and brackets for the fenders for sale like this ???



I have one side only. Hit me up


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Todd said:


> Does any one have the corner lights and brackets for the fenders for sale like this ???


I got an extra set too, pm me


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

What up 67 riders :h5:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:420:


----------



## junior67 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

* 2 sets for complete power window set ups 1 hardtop and 1 convertible setups regs , motors, harness and switches we also have 3 6 way power seat track for bench also complete let us know may do package deal on these not a home loan just all plug and go *


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

1967 from IMPRESSIONS C C


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

I DO HIT ME UP


Todd said:


> Does any one have the corner lights and brackets for the fenders for sale like this ???i do in santa maria


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

looks good looks like mine just with black int.


SJ ALLDAY said:


> Just got my 67 back on it's feet! Missed here..


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

HOW CAN I GO POWER WINDOWS & LOOKS IF SOME ONE CAN LET ME NOW THE BEST WAY THANKS


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lady TNT said:


> * 2 sets for complete power window set ups 1 hardtop and 1 convertible setups regs , motors, harness and switches we also have 3 6 way power seat track for bench also complete let us know may do package deal on these not a home loan just all plug and go *


PM me pics of HT power stuff thxs


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Whats good riders :wave:. Whats the best way to clean up the dash cluster lens? remove yellowing, scratches etc. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

BIG TURTLE said:


> " AMERICAN GANGSTER "COMING SOON


Supp Mr Mayor de Pacoima, that 67 looking good homie


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Whats good riders :wave:. Whats the best way to clean up the dash cluster lens? remove yellowing, scratches etc. Thanks in advance for the help.


My homeboy went to pepboys and got the stuff you use to repair your headlights. 
He rubbed it on and then used a polisher. Said it came out clean.


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MintySeven said:


> View attachment 477996
> View attachment 477998


:thumbsup: BADASS


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> My homeboy went to pepboys and got the stuff you use to repair your headlights.
> He rubbed it on and then used a polisher. Said it came out clean.


I Did The Same.... That Stuff Works Great! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*At a Cinco De Mayo event this past Sat*.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was happening:inout:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> *At a Cinco De Mayo event this past Sat*.


Looks gd homie we went to modesto to represent central valley chapter , but we had ah Coo ass time out there wit u vatos on Friday .... My first gt down in my ride . Gd turn out !!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr waino said:


> 1967 from IMPRESSIONS C C



BAD ASS RIDE BRO!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice 67s in here.....alotta motivation...:yes:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening 67 riders. Help me out. 
I'm looking for one if those companies that
Makes the OG looking custom black California 
plates With yellow letters. I bought one awhile
Back and called yesterday and dude told me
The DMV made them stop making them. 
Need one more. Any info would be cool. 
If you got the hook up please PM me with
Contact info. Thanks guys.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

67 Impala rear NOS bumper guards on ebay
Right now. Not mine but have seen genre asking
For some on this thread. Check them out.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> View attachment 478678


Any close ups on this 67 looks nice


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

laylo67 said:


> Any close ups on this 67 looks nice


CLICK ON THE PIC I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THEM BIGGER


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey guys, I'm starting to plan out my trunk and need some measurements... and I'm only asking cause I'm deployed or else i'd go measure my own trunk... but, i need to know if i will be able to run 3 optimas longways on each side... they've 10" long, so pretty much are the side of the trunks at least 30" long...??? 

thanks in advanced...


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT :inout:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Whats good fellas. I got to replace my windshield moulding clip screw, as the riveted one rusted out how many run across the top? and anyone know the spacing? and what screw is being used that will hold the clip? any pics of someone that has replaced any. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening guys, 
I need sound deadening material
For my floors, ceiling and doors in
My 67. What did you guys use?
I heard some brands stink of tar 
in the Summer. Don't want those. 
Want some with the adhesive backs.
Don't want to break the bank but
Willing to spend to do it right the 
First time. 

Help me out. If you got a contact with
A good price even better. 

Thanks 
Carlos


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Just saw this in the parts section of LIL. 
Dudes got all 4 bumper guards for sale. 
$400 it trade for 14" spokes. 

Djcrime 909 254-3925


Not my ad, items or homeboy 
Just saw it and thought I'd let you guys know.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

trade for 14 what about 13


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Just saw this in the parts section of LIL.
> Dudes got all 4 bumper guards for sale.
> $400 it trade for 14" spokes.
> 
> ...


I'll sell mine for $425 shipped!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

209impala said:


> I'll sell mine for $425 shipped!!


He told me hell take 375 and there clean.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


IS THAT MY OTHER LIGHT MIKE???


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


I saw his ride back on New Year's, bad azz car. He had just put those seats in and repainted the car. He's working on another '67 but he's doing it old school 'stilo w/ the square headlights and all. 

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

a ltl progress on 56 project


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Firme'


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT FOR 67 IMPALAS


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whts up wth the Rag trickkkk!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Whts up wth the Rag trickkkk!!!!


My wifes storage. Gonna drive down to goodwill & drop off all that crap off.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

what good 67 riders? Finally got bumper fresh chrome


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> I Did The Same.... That Stuff Works Great! :thumbsup:


 I gave it a try was worried cause it was pretty yellow but came out great :thumbsup: Thanks guys


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I'm restoring my center console for my 67 and need the repop Chrome pieces (stainless?) that cover the door on the console. On the caprice these pieces are wood grain on the impala they are silver. I used to see them all over ebay and now (of course) no one has them for sale. If you have a contact, please PM me with the info. Thanks.


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

I have a 67 parts car I'm parting out, as of now I have everything on it. PM me what your looking for and I can get you pics and price. NON SS
- Body panels
- Two sets of OG skirts with trim
- Side trim with clips
- Clean set of OG Hubcaps
- Ploished Trunk Trim
- OG 327 with everything stilll on it
- Sterring Wheel With No Cracks


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

polished trunk trim w/quarter extension trim also, no dents or scratches.


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

OG Skirts Set#1 Never repainted or touched up, rust free.....Granda Gold


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

OG skirts Set#2 have trim, a little rust needs to be fixed body work started.....


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Nice steering wheel no cracks


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

My uncle hooked me up with a detail on the 7 this weekend.. TTT for the 67 ryders...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> My uncle hooked me up with a detail on the 7 this weekend.. TTT for the 67 ryders...


DANM SHES SHININ BRO LOOKS GOOD LOVE THAT COLOR ON IT:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

DA SHOCKER said:


> I gave it a try was worried cause it was pretty yellow but came out great :thumbsup: Thanks guys


:h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> DANM SHES SHININ BRO LOOKS GOOD LOVE THAT COLOR ON IT:thumbsup:


Thanks brother! :h5:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Took the 67 out 4 funraiser


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

1 more pic:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PM me a $$$ 4 them


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PM ME


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PM me a PRI$E 


One and Only 254 said:


> OG Skirts Set#1 Never repainted or touched up, rust free.....Granda Gold
> View attachment 483033


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

pimp slap said:


> My 67rag he hate me


That looks real sick USO nice work


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

laylo67 said:


> 1 more pic:thumbsup:


Looks real naice, what color is that off of? Almost looks like a mid '90's Honda Green or even a Mid '70's Chevy Green. 

--Turri.


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

laylo67 said:


> PM me a PRI$E


PM Sent


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One and Only 254 said:


> I have a 67 parts car I'm parting out, as of now I have everything on it. PM me what your looking for and I can get you pics and price. NON SS
> - Body panels
> - Two sets of OG skirts with trim
> - Side trim with clips
> ...


pics ????????/


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> My uncle hooked me up with a detail on the 7 this weekend.. TTT for the 67 ryders...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*HERE IS ARE
LAYITLOW LINK
** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **
*
*FACEBOOK LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760/*​


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pics ????????/


OG 327 with air cleaner, all brackets, minus carb. Hasn't ran since 06'


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

One and Only 254 said:


> OG 327 with air cleaner, all brackets, minus carb. Hasn't ran since 06'
> View attachment 483753
> View attachment 483755


do it turn over??


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT for da 67's


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> My uncle hooked me up with a detail on the 7 this weekend.. TTT for the 67 ryders...





laylo67 said:


> Took the 67 out 4 funraiser





laylo67 said:


> 1 more pic:thumbsup:





STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>





STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>





209impala said:


> *At a Cinco De Mayo event this past Sat*.





junior67 said:


> View attachment 474229





oldskool 67 said:


>


all nice motivation...!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

where the best place to go to buy sheet metal? Want to replace quarter panels. The 67s are looking great.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

THIS FUCKING GUY IS OF HIS MEDS POSTING THIS UP ON EBAY!!! I KNOW BUMPER GUARDS ARE HARD TO FIND BUT COME ON!! NOT EVEN NOS AND NO RUBBER. HE EVEN GOES AS FAR TO SAY YOU CAN GET INSERTS REPOP NOW! IF THEY ARE REPOPPING THEM SOMEBODY LMK!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-IMPALA...t=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr

OH BY THE WAY IF YOU NEED A SET I'LL SELL MINE FOR $400


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Gave her a quick polish to cruise it this weekend.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

CiscoLokz said:


> Gave her a quick polish to cruise it this weekend.
> View attachment 485880


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

CiscoLokz said:


> Gave her a quick polish to cruise it this weekend.
> View attachment 485880



Nice!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

209impala said:


> THIS FUCKING GUY IS OF HIS MEDS POSTING THIS UP ON EBAY!!! I KNOW BUMPER GUARDS ARE HARD TO FIND BUT COME ON!! NOT EVEN NOS AND NO RUBBER. HE EVEN GOES AS FAR TO SAY YOU CAN GET INSERTS REPOP NOW! IF THEY ARE REPOPPING THEM SOMEBODY LMK!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-IMPALA...t=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr
> 
> OH BY THE WAY IF YOU NEED A SET I'LL SELL MINE FOR $400


 Damm had a chance to buy back bumper and guards front and back for $100.00 took my sweet time someone got the guards:twak:


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks guyz..hopefully Ill have her done next summer. I had to put her on hold to get a few things done to my cutlass but atleast I have more time to think about what to do to her.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

a few upgrades on my 67...hydros in the process still....:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

chewie said:


> a few upgrades on my 67...hydros in the process still....:wave:


clean:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Need the driver side window molding ;( mine got "lost" somehow.. Any extra?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*== FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO ==*
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Need the driver side window molding ;( mine got "lost" somehow.. Any extra?


Not sure which piece you need? 
Interior molding? LMK


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Looking for a Strato Bench seat for my 67 SS Convertible. Anybody got a heads up on one?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

IMPALA JOHN said:


> Looking for a Strato Bench seat for my 67 SS Convertible. Anybody got a heads up on one?


Hit up Angel with Martinez Restoration. He's on LIL
All the time. He had one for sale awhile ago.


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Its almost there still need to cut & buff on put on new shoes.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


Whts up 4 that Caprice in bckgrnd how much $$$ is it 4 sale


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Not sure which piece you need?
> Interior molding? LMK


Looking for front windshield molding. There is 3 pieces. I need the driver side homie. For outside


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT WAS GOOD VATO'S


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Its almost there still need to cut & buff on put on new shoes.
> View attachment 491202
> View attachment 491203
> View attachment 491204


 love it


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

What u homies think


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

B-)


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:looks good


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

were gonna have matching cars


REBEL8LIFE said:


> B-)


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone have a 67 without passenger side door mirror


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> were gonna have matching cars


Not for too much longer im getting some patterns put down on mine


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Just got my other spotlight today :thumbsup:
*




*Og switch and bracket!*:biggrin:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Yessssssssd..........


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Yessssssssd..........


looks good homie


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT for da 67's


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:h5:


SHRKNDCE said:


> Yessssssssd..........


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Let me know what you want for those Thudy!!:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

dam bro wish i had a set to sell went to a two pice in stead of three longer blinds not two pice anymore.


209impala said:


> Let me know what you want for those Thudy!!:biggrin:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey homies just got some zeniths an i was wondering how tight should i tighten the lug nuts


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

What size tires are these? Thinking about putting stocks on mine. What is the tire and rim size that goes on a 67? thanks


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> What u homies think


 What size tires and rims are these? Thinking about putting stocks on mine. What is the tire and rim size that goes on a 67? thanks


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT for the 67 family


----------



## LUXURYSPORT84MONTE (Mar 24, 2012)

what city is this pic in?whut city is this car from?


----------



## Phatd (Jun 10, 2012)

I am getting ready to start a 67 vert project and was wondering if anyone knew where to buy the corner lights from. I was looking on ebay and see 2 of the 3 part needed for the assemble. I am just having a hard time finding the assembly that holds the light and that everything attached to. Any one have a heads up on it?


----------



## Loko Grumps (May 8, 2012)

chewie said:


> a few upgrades on my 67...hydros in the process still....:wave:


Dammn That Blue stands out... Nice..


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Loko Grumps said:


> Dammn That Blue stands out... Nice..


...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

TTT for all my fellow 67 riders!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

209impala
67Joe+
[h=4]Whats up Joe [/h]


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Fuck homies it has bin a ruff month for me an the 67 a guy that was going to do my paint an body work flaked out on me an said he don't touch lowriders an i broke all the studs on my front passenger wheel an my rear driver's side wheel


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Fuck homies it has bin a ruff month for me an the 67 a guy that was going to do my paint an body work flaked out on me an said he don't touch lowriders an i broke all the studs on my front passenger wheel an my rear driver's side wheel


I dont know about finding a painter, but at least fixing them studs are easy.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> 209impala
> 67Joe+
> [h=4]Whats up Joe [/h]


What's up big Homie .what have you bn up too ?


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Happy Father's Day 67 Familia!:wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

ez_rider said:


> Happy Father's Day 67 Familia!:wave:


Happy Father's Day everyone. How you doing EZ? Hope all is well

--Turri.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we have 4 complete Bench power seat tracks side metal trims, unit, ground and hot wire plug and go for 150.00 we also have the power window regulator hardtop and convertible fo 350.00 harness, switches, regs and newer motors


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

View attachment 499673
HAVE THIS TRAILOR FOR SALE HOMIES ITS A 07 HIT ME UP IF INTERSTEAD:nicoderm:702-513-0454 $1800 O.B.O


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR THE 67'S IMPALA! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

1967 Chevrolet Impala 2dr Hardtop 
Older Restoration but just installed 383 stroker motor and 350 transmission with shift kit less than 1000 miles on new drive train
MSD 6AL Ignition Box MSD Pro Billit Distibutor MSD Blaster 2 Coil
EdelBrock Intake and Carb Full Headers
New Tires 22"Rims are Body Color with Chrome Lip Correct 1967 Mountain Green Paint Correct 1967 Interior with cloth inserts
New weather strips Correct restored California Black License Plates
Original California Car No Rust Ever

$18000.00 OBO all offers and trades with cash welcomed

Marlon 626.216.1370


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

T T T


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

steve 67 impala said:


> T T T
> 
> 
> View attachment 500081


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTMFT FOR THE 67 FAMILY


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


Nice 67 homie any more pics


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

My 67!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

sugardaddy said:


> View attachment 502049
> 
> 
> My 67!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

pimp slap said:


> Dam Bro thats really nice!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Wheres the cheapest place for quarter panals? Anybody please.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

lets see some 67 set ups... i know what i want for mine, i would just like to see some... i don't know why there aren't that many set ups pics in here, theres a lot of clean 67's...


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't know what to install in my seven if either 3 or 4 pumps. I'm going with Hi Lo pumps and if I go with 3 pumps I'll put a piston pump for the front. I'm going to hop the sht out of her..


RALPH_DOGG said:


> lets see some 67 set ups... i know what i want for mine, i would just like to see some... i don't know why there aren't that many set ups pics in here, theres a lot of clean 67's...


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Heres my project


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

laylo67 said:


> Nice 67 homie any more pics


Naw, jacked it from another site :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

DOEPS64 said:


> I THINK 67 IMPALAS ARE UNIQUE BECAUSE THEY DON'T REALY MAKE REPRODUCTION PARTS FOR THEM SO WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN 67 GIVE THEM PROPS BECAUSE IS PROVALY RESTORED WITH ALL OG AND HARD TO FIND PARTS, TRUST ME I KNOW I OWN A 67 IMPALA SS FAST BACK AND I'M HAVING TROUBLE FINDING PARTS FOR MINES.
> 
> POST SOME MORE PICS OF 67 LETS BRING THIS TOPIC ALIVE...  :biggrin:


Thats the truth. After i spent way to much on NOS hoodlip,eyebrow mouldings, grill and countless other pieces i swore to myself i was gonan build something more simple and cheeper next. But then i flipped it for a 58 lol oh well right.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Does any one have a safe website that I could buy part for my impala


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im selling a 1967 impala gauge cluster untested


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


This is bad ass. love the color!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

RdnLow63 said:


> ...


Holly Chitt!!!
dammuffin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

www.impalabobs.com not the cheepest but safe


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone got side trim


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Whats good homies, Got a question how are you riders running your exhaust? straight out the back, out the quarters, or in front of the rear tires, let see some pics trying to decide how i want to run mine, Thanks


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

fleetwood88 said:


> Does any one have a safe website that I could buy part for my impala


I like Classic Industries...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WILL BE POSTING A NICE 67 RAG IN FOR SALE TOPIC THIS WEEKEND, SOLID CAR W FACT A/C AND TILT COLUMN.


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

DA SHOCKER said:


> Whats good homies, Got a question how are you riders running your exhaust? straight out the back, out the quarters, or in front of the rear tires, let see some pics trying to decide how i want to run mine, Thanks


To me there is no better place than behind the tires if u put them straight out the back when u hit a steep drive way they crushed or if u cut and lay the ass u smash them just my 2 cent bro


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok homies question. Do i have to shortn the rearend to run skirts on my 67


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Ok homies question. Do i have to shortn the rearend to run skirts on my 67


If ur running stocks no bra. BUT if you plan to run 13x7 yes you do. it will not fit.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

just slapped some 13's on my 7...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MR. MARS said:


> To me there is no better place than behind the tires if u put them straight out the back when u hit a steep drive way they crushed or if u cut and lay the ass u smash them just my 2 cent bro


x2 been there .....after replacing tips 3 times i gave up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> just slapped some 13's on my 7...


looks good ....but i like it on the stocks better


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> just slapped some 13's on my 7...


Looks cleans i think if it had buffed whites it would look better tho just my opinion


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

Ride looks nice....Luv that color....


SJ ALLDAY said:


> just slapped some 13's on my 7...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


> x2 been there .....after replacing tips 3 times i gave up


I gotta agree with the homeboys. I had a steep
Ass driveway and always had issues with my
Exhaust. This time around I'll have them come
Out behind the wheels on either side. 

Oh yeah, I'm running 13's so it sits nice and low.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> just slapped some 13's on my 7...


 looks good home boy ethr way is a nice look


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> just slapped some 13's on my 7...


Looks good


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Homies!!uffin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

working on a lot of tilts for cars that are going to the LA car show in september this one is going in a 67 impala


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

angel1954 said:


> working on a lot of tilts for cars that are going to the LA car show in september this one is going in a 67 impala


is that a tilt,teloscoping? never seen one for a 67 befor


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> is that a tilt,teloscoping? never seen one for a 67 befor


 yes it is


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

D-Cheeze said:


> looks good ....but i like it on the stocks better


x67


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Todd said:


> View attachment 508378


nice flick!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

with the skirts on it'll look nice


SJ ALLDAY said:


> just slapped some 13's on my 7...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> just slapped some 13's on my 7...


I put mine on to :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

hey what sup 67 riders? Im from the la area and i have various parts for a 67 for sale. i have fenders, bumpers, hood, extra floors, etc. or if you want to take the whole car for parts, we can do that too. local pick ups only. i will not ship anywhere. thanks


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

LosAngelesRydr said:


> hey what sup 67 riders? Im from the la area and i have various parts for a 67 for sale. i have fenders, bumpers, hood, extra floors, etc. or if you want to take the whole car for parts, we can do that too. local pick ups only. i will not ship anywhere. thanks


Can u PM some pics of the car homie thxs


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice do the piston!


CiscoLokz said:


> Don't know what to install in my seven if either 3 or 4 pumps. I'm going with Hi Lo pumps and if I go with 3 pumps I'll put a piston pump for the front. I'm going to hop the sht out of her..


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 510404


:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


209impala said:


> I put mine on to :biggrin:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow:


thudy said:


> View attachment 510404


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Gatornation (Jun 9, 2012)

SOME GOOD LOOKN 67'Z ! SEAN KEEPS DA PICZ COMING! DONT STOP!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
*


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: sweet car !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

chewie said:


> :wave:


Naice azz ride. Looks real mean.

--Turri.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

for sale... pm 'invisible empire' for more info


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

for sale


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks brother!!!:h5:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
> *
> View attachment 512130
> View attachment 512131
> View attachment 512132


NICE 67!!

I need a side job as a Photographer !!!:wow:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

turri 67 said:


> Naice azz ride. Looks real mean.
> 
> --Turri.


:h5:


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

IM LOOKING FOR CHROME SUSPENSION FOR MY 67 IF ANY ONE HAVE PARTS 4 SALE


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Mr waino said:


> IM LOOKING FOR CHROME SUSPENSION FOR MY 67 IF ANY ONE HAVE PARTS 4 SALE


I got some chome and molded lowers I'm thinking about getting rid of if the price is right!  I also have 1 extra spotlight if anyone is interested in that. PM me if interested.


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

209impala said:


> I got some chome and molded lowers I'm thinking about getting rid of if the price is right!  I also have 1 extra spotlight if anyone is interested in that. PM me if interested.


kool hit me up i sent u a pm


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Mr waino said:


> kool hit me up i sent u a pm


PM'D BACK


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

GOT SOME OG SKIRTS I MIGHT BE SELLING, PM ME IF ANYONES INTRESTED...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

clean caprice


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


That's ah bad pic !!


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice Homie !!


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


Any more pics


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Miss my old 67, wish I never would have sold it...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

BigLos said:


>


Chingon!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


SHOWLOW 68 said:


> View attachment 516922


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:thanks cant wait to get it painted i want get it lifted first


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

My 67 frame almost done just small details needed


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

giofreak03 said:


> My 67 frame almost done just small details needed
> View attachment 516996
> View attachment 516997
> View attachment 516998


:worship:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

giofreak03 said:


> My 67 frame almost done just small details needed
> View attachment 516996
> View attachment 516997
> View attachment 516998


Damn thats nice!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> :worship:


Thank you


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

Wizzard said:


> Damn thats nice!


Thank you verry much


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

giofreak03 said:


> My 67 frame almost done just small details needed
> View attachment 516996
> View attachment 516997
> View attachment 516998


Looking real sharp homeboy. Keep posting those pics.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


giofreak03 said:


> My 67 frame almost done just small details needed
> View attachment 516996
> View attachment 516997
> View attachment 516998


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Looking real sharp homeboy. Keep posting those pics.


Will do have some more comming soon interior is being done right now and engine conpartment


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

thudy said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## GEEORGY 65SS (Jul 4, 2012)

Wizzard said:


> Miss my old 67, wish I never would have sold it...


CLEAN!!!


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone know where i could get front bumper guard cushions ???


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone know where i can get wheel wheel moldings for 67 fast back???


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

giofreak03 said:


> My 67 frame almost done just small details needed
> View attachment 516996
> View attachment 516997
> View attachment 516998


:thumbsup:


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> anyone know where i can get wheel wheel moldings for 67 fast back???


Ebay, Car & Truck shop. Their out there


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> Miss my old 67, wish I never would have sold it...


:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

washed da spider webs of da 7


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for my brothas sexy7s in helping me daughters escort for quince.......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SHRKNDCE said:


> Thanks for my brothas sexy7s in helping me daughters escort for quince.......


:h5:

All day my brother


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> washed da spider webs of da 7


LOL whts up kookie monster!!!!!


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia7 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> Cheers


REPLACE THOSE WIT SUM MODELOS


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Im thinking of juicing my 67 soon simple 2 pump set up nothing crazy but was wondering if i need to have the frame reinforced at all or is it cool if i just leave it as is


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Im thinking of juicing my 67 soon simple 2 pump set up nothing crazy but was wondering if i need to have the frame reinforced at all or is it cool if i just leave it as is


As long as you dont do any crazy hopping or 3 wheeling you should be ok. Just make sure you place all your bushings and ball joints and you you should be trouble free :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> As long as you dont do any crazy hopping or 3 wheeling you should be ok. Just make sure you place all your bushings and ball joints and you you should be trouble free :thumbsup:


Thanks Vato :thumbsup: i think i might just go ahead and juice it then I know for a fact these frames on these cars are made right but yea not goin for no crazy hopping will it really mess it up if I were to 3 wheel it


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Thanks Vato :thumbsup: i think i might just go ahead and juice it then I know for a fact these frames on these cars are made right but yea not goin for no crazy hopping will it really mess it up if I were to 3 wheel it


As long as you dont abuse it and take advantage of the fact that you can do it...you should be fine


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

209impala said:


> As long as you dont abuse it and take advantage of the fact that you can do it...you should be fine


:wave:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

i just traded homie my 1964 impala for this 1967 396 big block car brand new rebuilt 396 with a high performance cam holly double pumper 700 trant with shift kit new og style intirior new vynel top og new body and paint this is my second 67 was missn my old 1 thought id get back into 1 just thought id shar some pics


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

*Need a passenger side eyebrow. Anyone have one for $ale? PM me porfas*


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

landshark 68 said:


> View attachment 522842
> 
> View attachment 522851
> 
> ...


ttt for the fastbacks


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

landshark 68 said:


> ttt for the fastbacks


:thumbsup:Good deal brotha.......... Must be nice love one........ Ya know it's a keeper!


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

landshark 68 said:


> View attachment 522842
> 
> View attachment 522851
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


Todd said:


> View attachment 524325


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

cALLEY CAT said:


>


now thats nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

g


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

LAGERO said:


> *Need a passenger side eyebrow. Anyone have one for $ale? PM me porfas*


Let me check I may have 1 more?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

This past weekend @ SLM show...














T
T
T


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

landshark 68 said:


> g
> View attachment 525440


Was'nt this in your club? Or is this a different one?? Either way it's a nice ride. Good score homie. Now whats up with that other ride:naughty:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

Any have a 67 project/driver they want to sell? Preferably on the west coast? Thanks


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

209impala said:


> Was'nt this in your club? Or is this a different one?? Either way it's a nice ride. Good score homie. Now whats up with that other ride:naughty:


thanks bro ya its the 1 fr the club the other ride is looking real good put alot of shit on it its got brand new motor in it ill post pics up soon brotha


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> This past weekend @ SLM show...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

LV 60 said:


> Any have a 67 project/driver they want to sell? Preferably on the west coast? Thanks


we have a good ss for sale new motor and some parts AC car call mike at (626) 536-5804


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Nice ride I've bn wanting to c it and the white n black on !!


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> Let me check I may have 1 more?


What's bn going on bro ? I work nights so can't go up to Sonics anymore !!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67Joe said:


> What's bn going on bro ? I work nights so can't go up to Sonics anymore !!


Thats koo Joe make that $$$ homie :thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


whrs ur Plqe HOMIE:nono::nono::angry:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

angel1954 said:


> we have a good ss for sale new motor and some parts AC car call mike at (626) 536-5804


Thanks


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

A little more to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

DA SHOCKER said:


> View attachment 529748
> View attachment 529749
> A little more to go.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Nice color


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Still Working On Mine...

Lower Qtr Panel Was Bad, Had To Replace It

















Almost Ready For Paint!!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Almost Ready For Paint....


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

oldskool 67 said:


>


Nice ride ,clean n simple !!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

oldskool 67 said:


>





67Joe said:


> Nice ride ,clean n simple !!


IF HE EVER GOT AROUND TO PUTTING ON ALL HIS OPTIONS IT WOULDNT BE SIMPLE ANYMORE


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

oldskool 67 said:


>


:wow:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


oldskool 67 said:


>


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

209impala said:


> IF HE EVER GOT AROUND TO PUTTING ON ALL HIS OPTIONS IT WOULDNT BE SIMPLE ANYMORE


Thanks for all the compliments! Franks right, I got all the NOS accessaries- spotlights, corner lamps, bumper guards, etc, etc. I just cant bring myself to put em on. I ended up liking the clean and simple look. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

oldskool 67 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! Franks right, I got all the NOS accessaries- spotlights, corner lamps, bumper guards, etc, etc. I just cant bring myself to put em on. I ended up liking the clean and simple look. Sometimes less is more.


Yeah I hear you more to look at , because its clean n a lot of detail ...... I build my cars when I can see ur car n wit them hubcaps .that pic is ah bad poster to have in ur garage !!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

oldskool 67 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! Franks right, I got all the NOS accessaries- spotlights, corner lamps, bumper guards, etc, etc. I just cant bring myself to put em on. I ended up liking the clean and simple look. Sometimes less is more.


Ok than i guess i'll pick em all up next time I'm down there  :naughty:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Ive got a 67ss 4sale new 350/350 tranny power windows power seat new rims and paint job its in texas 817-903-0480 Rick for any ???


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Heres some pic 67Ss$$13,500


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Ready to replace all of my raggedy ass wiring
In my 67. What brands did you guys use?
Need some info. Please let me know. 
Leave contact info if you got it. 
I'm PayPal ready but need to make
Sure I get the right kit. LMK

Thanks guys
Carlos


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

M in Avondale said:


> Almost Ready For Paint....
> 
> View attachment 530004


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a brand new Energy Suspension adjustable Panhard bar for sale. This is the bar on the rear end that goes across the rear end and to the frame. So By lengthening or shortening the panhard bar you can move the rear end side to side for additional tire clearance and rear end alignment. Basicaly it will help center your rear end and keep it from shifting. can be used w/ lifts, airbags or stock to stiffin up the ride and keep the rear centered. If you ever had one side of the car real close at the rear wheels, and the other side w/clearance this is your answer. It's never been used and is still in the bubble wrap and comes with the bushing lube and instructions. Fits 65-70 Impalas! Looking for $125 shipped.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> This past weekend @ SLM show...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This bad ass 67 Looks like the one I had!:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey homies anyone know where i can get molding clips


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

oldskool 67 said:


>


thats a bad muthafucker right there


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Hey homies anyone know where i can get molding clips


Hit up Dcheese thats where i got mine from


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

has this fram been reinforced? or are these original welds?


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> has this fram been reinforced? or are these original welds?
> View attachment 533989
> View attachment 533990
> View attachment 533991


Those are the original welds


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:thanks


sic7impala said:


> Those are the original welds


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Mine has finally be paroled from paint prison ..... 15 month sentence


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

D-Cheeze said:


> Mine has finally be paroled from paint prison ..... 15 month sentence


Looks real good bro, Post up more pics


----------



## Tonys67SS (Jan 15, 2012)

67 SS for sale PM if interested.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Tonys67SS said:


> View attachment 534323
> 
> 
> 67 SS for sale PM if interested.


:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tonys67SS said:


> View attachment 534323
> 
> 
> 67 SS for sale PM if interested.


Clean homie any more pics & $$$ 4 it pm me


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

'67 spotted yesteerday in warsaw,Poland. Probably only '67 fastback here in country


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:h5:


El_Filipeq said:


> '67 spotted yesteerday in warsaw,Poland. Probably only '67 fastback here in country


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE BACK WINDOW TRIM FOR SALE

OR KNOW WHERE I CAN COME ACROSS IT?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

<BR>







<BR>


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Better Pic:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


laylo67 said:


> Better Pic:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

heres a few pics of progress on my 67....:wave: alotta nice 67s up in this thread....:yes:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## matrix186 (Sep 5, 2012)

chewie said:


> heres a few pics of progress on my 67....:wave: alotta nice 67s up in this thread....:yes:


great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

chewie said:


> heres a few pics of progress on my 67....:wave: alotta nice 67s up in this thread....:yes:


Looking good chewie :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 536482


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin good fellas....showin some 67 love from a 68 ryder..... yall doin it!!

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup::inout:looking good !


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Got Some Color On Mine......


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Got Some Color On Mine......
> View attachment 536753


Nice color anymore pics


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

got a new accy for da 7


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> got a new accy for da 7


Nice...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice find !


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> got a new accy for da 7


parden my ignorance, but what the hell is that...???


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> parden my ignorance, but what the hell is that...???


Autronic eye switches your high beams with on coming cars


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

Just picked up a 67 impala. Were well trims optional ?


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

and who's got some skirts for sale ?


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/346629-1967-impala-convertible.html


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> got a new accy for da 7


looks good i still have the eye's for 67 but no one wants to buy them all NOS in the box ?? they look good on the 67's


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA (Apr 12, 2010)

my daughters 67 SS...... lots of nice 67s in this thread.... keep it going! :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

Groupe bakersfield


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

groupebks said:


> Groupe bakersfield


Any pics of the insdes plse


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

groupebks said:


> Groupe bakersfield


:thumbsup:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone know what size the side molding clips are


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

nice car seen it in LA


groupebks said:


> Groupe bakersfield


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> Autronic eye switches your high beams with on coming cars


ooh, fancy... thats whats up...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

groupebks said:


> Groupe bakersfield


thats nice... really tight, but i dont like the gap in the rear lights... too much space now... 

not hatin, just saying not my style for the lights...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

my way said:


> Just picked up a 67 impala. Were well trims optional ?


I got an OEM set for sale. Not perfect but you
Can restore them for your project. 
Hit me up. 310 948-8247


----------



## 95GreenHornet (Jul 27, 2012)

This is one tight ride..Love it Man.


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

my way said:


> Just picked up a 67 impala. Were well trims optional ?


Post some pics of your 67 an classic industries sells nos skirts


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Post some pics of your 67 an classic industries sells nos skirts


Classic industries sell repop items but
NO NOS stuff.


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Classic industries sell repop items but
> NO NOS stuff.


Oh shit that's right my bad homie


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Visit a lowridershow last weekend in Muiden - The Netherlands


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

El Stephano said:


> Visit a lowridershow last weekend in Muiden - The Netherlands


nice n clean...


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Post some pics of your 67 an classic industries sells nos skirts


cool thanks !!! i'll try to post but i'm pretty sure my son messed up the memory disk uploader on the hard drive, maybe heartofthecity can post them for me.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

El Stephano said:


> Visit a lowridershow last weekend in Muiden - The Netherlands


:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


groupebks said:


> Groupe bakersfield


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

droppedltd said:


> View attachment 542558
> View attachment 542559


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha homie, My Way, just joined tha 67 family and wanted me to post his new project


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Tha homie, My Way, just joined tha 67 family and wanted me to post his new project


I got a homie thats got a real nice tilt for that, hit me up if hes interested


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

fullsize67 said:


> I got a homie thats got a real nice tilt for that, hit me up if hes interested


i'll let u know when i can grab it,thanks bro.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

damn these rides look cleaner with the stock's


El Stephano said:


> Visit a lowridershow last weekend in Muiden - The Netherlands


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

damn and it's drop top


BigLos said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


SJ ALLDAY said:


> My uncle hooked me up with a detail on the 7 this weekend.. TTT for the 67 ryders...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTMFt


SJ ALLDAY said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

yup that's the one that doesn't need a hard top


KIPPY said:


> took some pics today


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


TECHNIQUES said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

chrome & gold rims go great with this color


ez_rider said:


> Not original but here is a sample of what you are looking for.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Found me another 67 going to look at it tomorrow!


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats up homies has anyone ever put the 1965 impala interior paderns in a 1967 impala


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> T
> T
> T


:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:







:wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Got My Chrome Back..... Now Its Time To Put The Frame Together! :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Got My Chrome Back..... Now Its Time To Put The Frame Together! :thumbsup:
> View attachment 546129


That gonna b alot of cleaning ...looking gd


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

chewie said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Got My Chrome Back..... Now Its Time To Put The Frame Together! :thumbsup:
> View attachment 546129


Nice...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Nice...


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> That gonna b alot of cleaning ...looking gd


Thanks.... Yup Alot Of Cleaning! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> From today... TTT


this motherfucker is bad :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Peezy_420 said:


> this motherfucker is bad :thumbsup: TTT


Thanks brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Been looking for a 67 since I moved back to Mexico and finally found one! Picking it up on tuesday...just under the vin plate it has another one that says "Hecho En Mexico":thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

sixty7imp said:


> View attachment 547989
> 
> 
> Been looking for a 67 since I moved back to Mexico and finally found one! Picking it up on tuesday...just under the vin plate it has another one that says "Hecho En Mexico":thumbsup:


Nice keep us posted on the 67 homie


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Thanks brother!:thumbsup:


post some more pics bro


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


U got a card!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

I NO WHERES THERE TWO OF EM... WE R THE HOUSE OF 7'S, N NOW OF HIDE A WAYS LOL.....


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

67 never came out with hide aways there customs


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> 67 never came out with hide aways there customs


That's rt and we are doing them ourselves ...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> That's rt and we are doing them ourselves ...


If u build it thy will come . LOL pinche DeBo


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> That's rt and we are doing them ourselves ...


They look good as hell to


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

the homie h8teraid picked it up to paint last week. we'll see.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 549200
> View attachment 549201
> the homie h8teraid picked it up to paint last week. we'll see.


Nice what color


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Nice what color


not sure on the color yet. at this point i don't even care as long as it gets painted. told him to take his time though.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 549200
> View attachment 549201
> the homie h8teraid picked it up to paint last week. we'll see.


----------



## thienbl (Oct 4, 2012)

*hello*

good post
online nich chat thienthien_bk:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Friv Group, collection of funny games like *Friv*


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

i love the hide a ways ! bad ass bro ! i wish i had that on my 7 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Minor set back but picking it up this weekend!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

sixty7imp said:


> View attachment 550168
> 
> 
> Minor set back but picking it up this weekend!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

The rag belongs to my club president and the fastback belongs to his wife. The family that rides together stays together!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dirty69 said:


> The rag belongs to my club president and the fastback belongs to his wife. The family that rides together stays together!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

14000 obo


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> From today... TTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

L4YNLO said:


> SJ ALLDAY said:
> 
> 
> > From today... TTT
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

L4YNLO said:


> SJ ALLDAY said:
> 
> 
> > From today... TTT
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

H8teraid is doing tha damn thang!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 551195
> View attachment 551196
> 14000 obo


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

L4YNLO said:


> SJ ALLDAY said:
> 
> 
> > From today... TTT
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


>


What else can be said.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/22566139


it's not a 67 but a 65 built by chip foose its crazy ..


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MintySeven said:


>


Where did you get those skirts and do they clear the 13x7s


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> What else can be said.


Accessory time!!!!!!& get it ready for paint ..


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> http://vimeo.com/22566139
> 
> 
> it's not a 67 but a 65 built by chip foose its crazy ..


wheres the rest of the build


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

11500:dunno:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

IM SURPRISED THIS CLEAN RAG HAS NOT SOLD AT THIS PRICE.......:banghead:


dukecityrider said:


> 11500:dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Bigg-Henn (Feb 10, 2012)

Thats real clean man!!!!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: looks great !


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

Bigg-Henn said:


> Thats real clean man!!!!





Todd said:


> :thumbsup: looks great !


I agree thats one firme ranfala!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

i got them in pamona and they clear only with stocks not 13x7


SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Where did you get those skirts and do they clear the 13x7s


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

after >before


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Indoor carshow last weekend in The Netherlands:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

El Stephano said:


> Indoor carshow last weekend in The Netherlands:


looking good man ....love the black


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Thnx!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

El Stephano said:


> Thnx!


U got a CLEAN ride homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Back ttt


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone Have Rear Bumper Guards For Sale?? uffin:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

looking for a rearend anyone have one


----------



## Colts (Jun 7, 2012)

who did the chrome


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

El Stephano said:


> Indoor carshow last weekend in The Netherlands:


Nice line up. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

El Stephano said:


> Indoor carshow last weekend in The Netherlands:


AMAZING 67!!:worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

D-Cheeze said:


> Back ttt


What up Rich? 67 is looking crispy!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I can't wait to get my car back from the painter!!!!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Did some upgrades before we went to Vegas! Actually just cleaned up the whole engine and undercarriage and added some new inner fenders :thumbsup: Heres the before during and after pics 





































yeah i know its the wrong air cleaner but I couldnt get the OG one chromed in time for Vegas. Also my valve covers ended up being for a earlier sbc (55-58) w/ the staggered upper bolts.  So I had to repaint my old orange ones! Anyone have a set of chrome ones hit me up.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Also scored some OG Cambell Super swepts for the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> Also scored some OG Cambell Super swepts for the ride :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 557087


:thumbsup:


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm looking for a 1967 strato bench seat, if you have one let me know how much$.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

209impala said:


> Also scored some OG Cambell Super swepts for the ride :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 557087


 i was looking for u frank didnt see u but did see ur car homie:nicoderm:cesar g


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

209impala said:


> Also scored some OG Cambell Super swepts for the ride :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 557087


Nice!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Parting out complete 67, let me know what you need and i can get a pic.....Pay Pal Ready


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HULKSTER13 said:


> i was looking for u frank didnt see u but did see ur car homie:nicoderm:cesar g


Ok so that was your ride that me and my wife seen! She like this one looks like ours I got a pic of it, i'll post it later.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Hecho En Mexico 1967 Impala on it's way home with me and hitting the Mexican Streets in the near future....










TTT


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 552150
> View attachment 552151
> H8teraid is doing tha damn thang!


 whats the plan?



El Stephano said:


> Indoor carshow last weekend in The Netherlands:


shitttt! that is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

my 67 at this weekends past show. 













TTT for the 67 Ryders!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

hideaways look good and all but Mike Lopez still has the baddest 67 around.....hands down. lots of nice rides but his is off the hook!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

209impala said:


> Ok so that was your ride that me and my wife seen! She like this one looks like ours I got a pic of it, i'll post it later.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

droppedltd said:


> hideaways look good and all but Mike Lopez still has the baddest 67 around.....hands down. lots of nice rides but his is off the hook!


X2 it might just be that it was the first one i saw or maybe its blk and chrome, first i saw with the freaky spotlight.debo gothe rrst on lock.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> got a new accy for da 7


where dose it go i have one just dont want to put it in the wrong spot


----------



## onefast65vw (Jul 31, 2012)

Need quarter panels


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> where dose it go i have one just dont want to put it in the wrong spot


i have one for sale that if it doesnt sell here im putting up on ebay, selling as is or i can have it chromed show chrome it and sell it depends on what person interested wants























































when i got it it was mounted on the outside of the car on the cowl cover, that grille looking thing between the hood and windshield. it was mounted on that, but i seen them mounted on the dashboard like most of the autronic eyes


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

One and Only 254 said:


> Parting out complete 67, let me know what you need and i can get a pic.....Pay Pal Ready


Need front driver and maybe passenger
Floor pans. Where is the car located?
Give me a call brother. 

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

u got the eyebrowes ,hood lip, skirts? txt me (760)927-6118


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Need front driver and maybe passenger
> Floor pans. Where is the car located?
> Give me a call brother.
> 
> Carlos 310 948-8247


Car is in Killeen TX.....Sorry the floors are rusted out


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> u got the eyebrowes ,hood lip, skirts? txt me (760)927-6118


Not sure on Eyebrows need to check....No hood lip....Do have skirts will get some pics tomorrow and text them to you.....


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

1967 Impala Parts
- Two sets of OG skirts with trim
- Side trim with clips
- Clean set of OG Hubcaps
- Ploished Trunk Trim
- OG 327 with all A/C Brackets
- Sterring Wheel With No Crack
- Corner Parking Lights
- Tail Lights
- 67 Texas Plates
- OG Air Cleaner


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Thought that the blue was O.G. Boy was I wrong! H8teraid getting rid of all the old filler. Im happy with the progress .


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

One and Only 254 said:


> 1967 Impala Parts
> - Two sets of OG skirts with trim
> - Side trim with clips
> - Clean set of OG Hubcaps
> ...


PM me pics of skirts plse thxs


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

El Stephano said:


> Indoor carshow last weekend in The Netherlands:


Bad ass homie.............bad ass!!!!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Here are the two set of skirts I have, the ones that need a little work do have trim also......


----------



## junior67 (Jul 13, 2011)

Heres my 67 Impala "Pinky 67"


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

junior67 said:


> View attachment 560681
> View attachment 560682
> View attachment 560683
> View attachment 560684
> ...


 clean


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

junior67 said:


> View attachment 560681
> View attachment 560682
> View attachment 560683
> View attachment 560684
> ...


Not a fan of pink but damn that looks pretty good ese


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

that pink 67 is nice as hell bro...


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

junior67 said:


> View attachment 560681
> View attachment 560682
> View attachment 560683
> View attachment 560684
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

quick question for all you that have upgraded transmissions: what ind of dipstick are you using? i have a 350 turbo and the dipstick doesn't clear the firewall...??? i was looking at the flexible ones online but wanted to check before i bought one...


----------



## junior67 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys appreciate your comments


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> quick question for all you that have upgraded transmissions: what ind of dipstick are you using? i have a 350 turbo and the dipstick doesn't clear the firewall...??? i was looking at the flexible ones online but wanted to check before i bought one...


Mine clears fine, I also have a 350 turbo in mine. I bought an after market tube but it didnt fit in the hole so i just used the og one and the new stick and handle??


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

One and Only 254 said:


> Here are the two set of skirts I have, the ones that need a little work do have trim also......
> View attachment 560387


 How much foe tan ones?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HERES A 67 RAG I PICKED UP CAME OUT OF THE 408 SAN JOSE AN OLD MAN NAMED BRUCE OWNED IT 4 EVER USE 2 DRIVE IT EVERY DAY ALL AROUND GETTING THE BODYWORK DONE


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> How much foe tan ones?


$150.00 Shipped


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> Mine clears fine, I also have a 350 turbo in mine. I bought an after market tube but it didnt fit in the hole so i just used the og one and the new stick and handle??


I went with a lokar one, fuck it...!!!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES A 67 RAG I PICKED UP CAME OUT OF THE 408 SAN JOSE AN OLD MAN NAMED BRUCE OWNED IT 4 EVER USE 2 DRIVE IT EVERY DAY ALL AROUND GETTING THE BODYWORK DONE


i remeber that car frokm about 10-20 years ago ...dude always had it parked on mckee and capitol at the liquor store ...was always packed full of a bunch of junk ...i offerred him cash for it a few times but he always said no


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

took a little ride with my 4 year old yesterday ....car will eventully be his


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

D-Cheeze said:


> took a little ride with my 4 year old yesterday ....car will eventully be his


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


> took a little ride with my 4 year old yesterday ....car will eventully be his


Thats cool and ride looks badass


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> i remeber that car frokm about 10-20 years ago ...dude always had it parked on mckee and capitol at the liquor store ...was always packed full of a bunch of junk ...i offerred him cash for it a few times but he always said no


I thought that was the same car, dude said he would never sell it!! I believe he was living in it, my boy lived around the block from there and told me the story about it.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

LOOKING FOR FRONT AND REAR BUMPER GUARDS??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

209impala said:


> I thought that was the same car, dude said he would never sell it!! I believe he was living in it, my boy lived around the block from there and told me the story about it.


yup thats the one ....i think your right about him living in it ....like i said was always packed full of junk ....he always told me the same thing that he wouldnt sell it ...wonder what happened to the old dude ?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

can anyone please, PLEASE, pretty please give me the dimesions for a 66/67 tissue dispenser... 

thanks in advance...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MpofQ4RAmog" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

what's goin down 67 brothers ? i've been looking thru the thread and havn't seen a mariner turqoise 1.who's got 1 ? mine is mariner turqoise. i'm goin back to tha og colors in & out.but wit a medium metallic & blue green house of kolors pearl over it.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

D-Cheeze said:


>


looks so nice.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> I went with a lokar one, fuck it...!!!


So did i ...... what's up homie it's bn ah minute. ? Man i've bn working a lot of hrs ,


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

D-Cheeze said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MpofQ4RAmog" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


'

check the vid of my 7 smashing down the freeway


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


>


:h5:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

67Joe said:


> So did i ...... what's up homie it's bn ah minute. ? Man i've bn working a lot of hrs ,



thats good man, im just trying to get this 67 on the road atleast... hahaaa, so i ca start on the cosmetic portion of it...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HOW IT LOOKED WHEN I BOUGHT IT  ​


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

CLEAN ASS 67 :thumbsup:​


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone have a splash pan/ bumper filler for sale. My buddy is looking for one. PM me please


----------



## Bigg-Henn (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you have the chrome exterior trim that goes along the side of the car?


----------



## Bigg-Henn (Feb 10, 2012)

Side trim with clips text me pics to make sure its the right ones im looking for if you still have them I will buy them today 8087291181


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Will real daytons clear skirts?


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Will real daytons clear skirts?


I've bin told yes an I've bin told no ...but no matter what homie you want every body to see your ride an think that shit is top notch so why no get top of the line wheels an if they don't clear the skirts get your rear end shorten atleast you will have the best wheels money can buy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> I've bin told yes an I've bin told no ...but no matter what homie you want every body to see your ride an think that shit is top notch so why no get top of the line wheels an if they don't clear the skirts get your rear end shorten atleast you will have the best wheels money can buy


No disrespect, but Top notch= to money. There have been plenty of Magazine show rides with chinas. If they would clear,china be cool with me. I've own both. Chinas don't look bad at all.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

debo67ss said:


>


LOOKS GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

MIKEYMIKE said:


> LOOKS GOOD BRO!!!


I'd seen this 1 b4 looks good


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Will real daytons clear skirts?


Yes and no? if you have Daytons or Z's they should clear IF you have OG skirts!! I had some OG skirts and mocked em up on the car and they cleared fine. I sold em to Ralph Dogg and bought me a set of cleaner ones later findingout that they were repop cause they didnt clear the wheels like the OG ones. Thats my experience but others may have different results than mine. I ended up just cutting off all the hardware and lip and just bolted them in.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> Yes and no? if you have Daytons or Z's they should clear IF you have OG skirts!! I had some OG skirts and mocked em up on the car and they cleared fine. I sold em to Ralph Dogg and bought me a set of cleaner ones later findingout that they were repop cause they didnt clear the wheels like the OG ones. Thats my experience but others may have different results than mine. I ended up just cutting off all the hardware and lip and just bolted them in.


i since gave those to my boy, i bought some og ones with mouldings... hey when you ran your skirts with the supremes, they cleared right...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> DAMN I TORE UP ONE OF MY SKIRTS AND BROKE A SHOCK TODAY  BUT THE 67 GODS WERE WATCHING ME! ATLEAST MY CHROMED MOLDING FOR THE SKIRT DIDNT GET ONE BEND OR SCRATCH ON IT :biggrin:


ooh, i never seen this...!!! damn, that sucks...


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

PIC'S of SANTANA from IMPRESSIONS C.C


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr waino said:


> PIC'S of SANTANA from IMPRESSIONS C.C



:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr waino said:


> PIC'S of SANTANA from IMPRESSIONS C.C


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> i since gave those to my boy, i bought some og ones with mouldings... hey when you ran your skirts with the supremes, they cleared right...???


Those were OG dude!! You should've kept em those are the ones that cleared my daytons no problem!! And yes they cleared almost as good as the stocks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Mr waino said:


> PIC'S of SANTANA from IMPRESSIONS C.C


Hey Waino thats not the ride you were building is it? Its a nice ride either way. I was gonna do the chrome undies but decided I didnt want to clean that shit all the time. So that shits gonna be for sale soon!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Mr waino said:


> PIC'S of SANTANA from IMPRESSIONS C.C


Nice!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

how'd be get way back here...??? TTT, what up 67 Fam...!!!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

very nice , 67's all look good .:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

*yrs of work and finding parts for the ragg !!!*


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

hideaways look nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67imp said:


> View attachment 567263


:h5:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

67imp said:


> View attachment 567263


:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> '
> 
> check the vid of my 7 smashing down the freeway


sounds like its running healthy  good cruising music too


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

im "THIS CLOSE" to being on the road... all i have left is rear drum adjusters (the old ones are seized) but i did it, i finally rebuilt all my drum breaks... man, i cant wait...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

67 TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

junior67 said:


> View attachment 560681
> View attachment 560682
> View attachment 560683
> View attachment 560684
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

*it was nice and sunny with clear skies !!!*







Me and the wifey cruising down Santa Barbara. *WESTCOASTING IT BABY* !!!!


----------



## junior67 (Jul 13, 2011)

67imp said:


> View attachment 568321
> Me and the wifey cruising down Santa Barbara. *WESTCOASTING IT BABY* !!!!


Looking good in that rag bro


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Wizzard said:


>


Oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Gracias ....your 67 is looking good to. you did some nice upgrades.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: to junior67 ..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

what kind of extensions are you guys running on 67's... I want my wheels pretty much straight... if anything, just a little out, but nothing major... I just mainly want to get rid of the butterflying in...


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

67imp said:


> View attachment 568321
> Me and the wifey cruising down Santa Barbara. *WESTCOASTING IT BABY* !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

TTT for an A-Arm extension answer bruthas...


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> TTT for an A-Arm extension answer bruthas...


i'd think 1 inch min. shim it after that.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

my way said:


> i'd think 1 inch min. shim it after that.


I'm at 1"1/2 n looks good lock up


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Does anyone know what the rearend of mike lopez 67 (devils chariot) come off of? I swear evertime i see that i fall in love again.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> TTT for an A-Arm extension answer bruthas...


I got 1" on mine and I think its still to much for me anyway. My chrome ones I sold were 3/4" so they wouldn't lean out as much. 1" is pretty much the basic standard for pretty much everyone that does them.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Mike's Ride Lifestyle Car Club




[


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Does anyone know what the rearend of mike lopez 67 (devils chariot) come off of? I swear evertime i see that i fall in love again.


Its og just had it shortened & added sway bar.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

cool, 1" it is then... thanks fellas...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> Its og just had it shortened & added sway bar.


Ohhhhhh.. Now i see. So can I get a sway bar from a big body fleet and it line up? Thanks for the info in advance, bro.


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

does anybody know where i could get metal inserts for the bumper guard


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> Its og just had it shortened & added sway bar.


 what car did the sway bar come off of on the chariot?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> what car did the sway bar come off of on the chariot?


Idk.but hopkins suspension sells them.or u can modify one from a B body car.


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

Q-VO, TO ALL THE 67 RIDERZ:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> Idk.but hopkins suspension sells them.or u can modify one from a B body car.


thanks


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mr waino said:


> Q-VO, TO ALL THE 67 RIDERZ:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Oldie, but a goodie.


Thanks, now rolling on og's


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

ez_rider said:


> Let me know if anyone is interested in anything. I also have a clean trunk molding, complete set of Impala side moldings, clean hood bar and several other items.


Ez used to have the coolest stuff to sell.and a good dude to deal with.uffin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

giofreak03 said:


> renos 67 impala rep. evil threat c.c. soon to come out to the streets
> View attachment 474651
> View attachment 474652
> View attachment 474648
> ...


What ever happens to this?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> got a new accy for da 7


Where does this go? Any pics?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

my new shoes for the 7


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 570330
> my new shoes for the 7



DAMN...!!! those are sweet as shit...!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 570330
> my new shoes for the 7


NICE


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Mike's Ride Lifestyle Car Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got damm!!!!:boink:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 468318
> View attachment 468321


What up homie? My friend is looking for the 
Driver side housing. Please pm me if you got it. 

Gracias. 
Carlos


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr waino said:


> Q-VO, TO ALL THE 67 RIDERZ:thumbsup:


Can you post pics of the interior? Thanks. bad ass ride!


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

need a trunk molding and a hood molding if anybody knows where to get one let me know thanks!


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does any know where i could get the metal inserts for the bumper guards thanks


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

raul123 said:


> Does any know where i could get the metal inserts for the bumper guards thanks


jus have em molded..they look betr. Had mine done 4 my 70 Monte.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

MY 67 AT SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Real clean cars.


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

HULKSTER13 said:


> MY 67 AT SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS


Wow.. what color is that.. thats amazing..


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Wow.. what color is that.. thats amazing..


ITS A CHAMPINE GOLD HOMIE WITH GOLD FLAKE I GOT IT FROM CADILLAC AND MY BOY PUT HIS TOUCH ON IT:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r (Jan 14, 2011)

HULKSTER13 said:


> MY 67 AT SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS


 Nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mr.LoWrId3r said:


> Nice color :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)

What up with some rear blinds anybody know where I can get some?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

HULKSTER13 said:


> MY 67 AT SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS


Real nice!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


> MY 67 AT SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:That's nice sexy 7 ..


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

67imp said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:That's nice sexy 7 ..


THANKS HOMIE:h5:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

One and Only 254 said:


> Parting out complete 67, let me know what you need and i can get a pic.....Pay Pal Ready


Rear windshield inside corner trim . driver side


----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)

Rear blinds for 67 anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats up homies im looking for some side trim for my 67 vert i need both fender trim both front rear quarter trim and pass door trim. Can anyone help me out. 8016994131 Ray


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## The Cholo (Apr 10, 2012)

STILL WORKING ON IT BUT HERE'S MINE!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Cholo said:


> STILL WORKING ON IT BUT HERE'S MINE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

The Cholo said:


> STILL WORKING ON IT BUT HERE'S MINE!


looking good bro


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

67 fourdoor parting out in north texas have almost every thing body is straight with 95%a trim rust free call or text for pics and price or pick up d whole car for $575 (940) 210 5047


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

D13CHARRO said:


> 67 fourdoor parting out in north texas have almost every thing body is straight with 95%a trim rust free call or text for pics and price or pick up d whole car for $575 (940) 210 5047


A/c car ? Need some under dash parts


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

finally got mine on the road... i gotta figure out some small bugs but its driving finally...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

now i can drive it over the my boys shop and start on the body work, LOL...!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Looking good Ralph Dogg.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Crazy 427 in a wagon! Any full size pics?


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> finally got mine on the road... i gotta figure out some small bugs but its driving finally...


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.LoWrId3r (Jan 14, 2011)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 575077
> View attachment 575078


 Dame thats alot of work but at the end its worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

More boring bodywork.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

How you doing my 67 homies.
Does anyone know where i can get the inner rear wheel well for the 67 mine is rotted out and i cant put my new quarters on till i fix the lip.
Help please


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

what all connects to the dashboard i took mine out and nothing was connected im trying to get my gas gauge to work ect


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING26 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING27 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING25 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:run:.........:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


> AOLOWRIDING26 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> AOLOWRIDING27 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

looking good guys... hopefully one day I'll be up there ballon with ya big dogs...


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOLOWRIDING26 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> AOLOWRIDING27 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

SALVADO 67 said:


> what all connects to the dashboard i took mine out and nothing was connected im trying to get my gas gauge to work ect


Your gas gauge, your clock, dummy lights for the oil,
Temp and charge or real gauges for those and if you're 
Lucky a tachometer gauge.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Your gas gauge, your clock, dummy lights for the oil,
> Temp and charge or real gauges for those and if you're
> Lucky a tachometer gauge.


Thanks homie im trying to get my gas gauge to work but it just goes past full and stays there


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I found some skirts for 90 bucks in goood condition but there off a four door will they still work on my two door


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

SALVADO 67 said:


> I found some skirts for 90 bucks in goood condition but there off a four door will they still work on my two door


No lmk where to buy them..j.k yea they will fit.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Thanks homie im trying to get my gas gauge to work but it just goes past full and stays there


Its probably not hooked up to sending unit or it shorted to ground.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Its probably not hooked up to sending unit or it shorted to ground.


:h5:Thanks ima check it out tomorrow


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> No lmk where to buy them..j.k yea they will fit.


:thumbsup:You think thats a good price for them im guna need the parts to put them on tho


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Thanks homie im trying to get my gas gauge to work but it just goes past full and stays there


Sorry bro, my brain wasn't working right. 
Yeah, check the sending unit.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SALVADO 67 said:


> :thumbsup:You think thats a good price for them im guna need the parts to put them on tho


Yeah :biggrin: if you dont want em shoot em my way


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Sorry bro, my brain wasn't working right.
> Yeah, check the sending unit.


Thanks bro havnt had time to go work on it ill ckeck that out


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> Yeah :biggrin: if you dont want em shoot em my way


if i get them im keeping them and goin on my 7uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SALVADO 67 said:


> if i get them im keeping them and goin on my 7uffin:


For that price you better jump on em homie! G/L with your ride.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats up guy does anyone got a sreering wheel for a 67


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## needgotbody (Dec 9, 2012)

Sup everyone, new member here. Been lurking the boards for a while.

It was a firme ass chick with a white halter top and jeans and chucks sqatting/kneeling down in front of a gate.

The photo was black and white.

She had that CLASSIC Cali style. Love here.

Does anyone know which one I'm talking about? I can't find it and this thread is hundreds of pages long.


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

needgotbody said:


> Sup everyone, new member here. Been lurking the boards for a while.
> 
> It was a firme ass chick with a white halter top and jeans and chucks sqatting/kneeling down in front of a gate.
> 
> ...


I know what girl your talking about but im not telling you ..you fuckin stalker


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> For that price you better jump on em homie! G/L with your ride.


Thanks Picked them up last knight


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Wish mine were that clean


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Thanks Picked them up last knight



View attachment 579489

Damn they even match my car !!! Nice score :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Wish mine were that clean


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> View attachment 579489
> 
> 
> 
> Damn they even match my car !!! Nice score :thumbsup:


thanks do you got skirts on your ride


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

SALVADO 67 said:


> View attachment 579489


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SALVADO 67 said:


> thanks do you got skirts on your ride


:yes:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> :yes:
> 
> View attachment 580170


Thats clean how did you do it to run reverse in the back I test fit one eriler and theres no way there goin on with the 13x7 i got on it


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Thats clean how did you do it to run reverse in the back I test fit one eriler and theres no way there goin on with the 13x7 i got on it


They cleared good with the Supremes but with my wires I ended up cutting them and just bolting them on.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

thought I'd post these up here before eBay:

1967 Impala and Caprice/ full size NOS front and rear bumper guards.
part numbers 986856 and 986857

NOS in the boxes! one of the boxes is pretty beat but the other is very nice.
they don't repop these- VERY tough to find and a pricey accessory.
PM if interested. I don't check this topic very often.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

graham said:


> View attachment 580364
> View attachment 580365
> View attachment 580366
> View attachment 580367
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

well Vato's Haven't been in here for a while but I'am done with the car


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 580576
> :wave:


Nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> They cleared good with the Supremes but with my wires I ended up cutting them and just bolting them on.


i see did they clear chinas after you cut them


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

graham said:


> View attachment 580364
> View attachment 580365
> View attachment 580366
> View attachment 580367
> ...


How much and do you take paypal?? Send message please.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

thudy said:


> View attachment 580576
> :wave:


:thumbsup:looks good homie


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 580576
> :wave:


Dammmm!!!!! Homie ur 67 looks clean more pics plse


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR THE 67'S


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW6PXNPEoNg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

thx bro


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :thumbsup:looks good homie


thx bro


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

thudy said:


> well Vato's Haven't been in here for a while but I'am done with the car
> View attachment 580575


badass


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> View attachment 580576
> :wave:


Well worth the wait Thudy :thumbsup: Came out super nice bro.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SALVADO 67 said:


> i see did they clear chinas after you cut them


They cleared my daytons but I think it was due to my skirts being repops  My OG ones cleared the D's no problem.


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Hey guys,
> Anybody have NOS or gently used correct radio/8 track/multiplex knobs for the 67 Impala? I'm looking. Please text/call me if you do. Thanks.
> 
> Carlos 310 948-8247




I have one bro.. let me know if you still interested in the 8 track player. its complete with harness, knobs, brackets and plays the tapes ( you gotta tap it a lil but, it does play..)


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

finnaly have a pic of my ride to post. no idea when its going to be done, but I drive it like this daily. currently testing the new 5.20 13's, but I normally I roll on 14" restored craigers and have set of restored Tru=spoke 14's for it.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: just cool you got it on the road !


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

I LOVE THIS YEAR OF CAR!!! BODY LINES ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW6PXNPEoNg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 :thumbsup: Real nice.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

debo67ss said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW6PXNPEoNg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


i hate you debo ..................
:machinegun:
































































just kidding man ....i am just a little jealous ....lol :h5:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

love to see more of this ride !


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Dreamer62 said:


> finnaly have a pic of my ride to post. no idea when its going to be done, but I drive it like this daily. currently testing the new 5.20 13's, but I normally I roll on 14" restored craigers and have set of restored Tru=spoke 14's for it.


Good for you brother. Roll that shit!!!


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok my 67 homies im looking for 3 last side trim moldings.
i need the one that goes on the side of the passenger fender.and the 2 that go on the front of the rear quarter panels...
if anyone can help please let me know..cash or paypal ready.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Nice any more pics


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 look damn good! More pics.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dreamer62 said:


> finnaly have a pic of my ride to post. no idea when its going to be done, but I drive it like this daily. currently testing the new 5.20 13's, but I normally I roll on 14" restored craigers and have set of restored Tru=spoke 14's for it.


hell yeah, roll it just like that too...!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

^^^my p.o.s. cruiser


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

STRAY 52 said:


>


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWVxNNhqwUc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Here u go 67 riders ck it out


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

STRAY 52 said:


>


Cool..i have to dig out my hard top and show it sum love.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

STRAY 52 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWVxNNhqwUc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Here u go 67 riders ck it out


:worship:Chingon


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWVxNNhqwUc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Here u go 67 riders ck it out


 LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::worship::fool2:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWVxNNhqwUc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Here u go 67 riders ck it out


now your just showing off...

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

STRAY 52 said:


>





STRAY 52 said:


>


dude, thats fucken sweet... almost what mine looks like right now...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Nice any more pics


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

STRAY 52 said:


>


Q-Vo homie. I meet up with you next week for those regulators.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWVxNNhqwUc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Here u go 67 riders ck it out


Danm it son!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

finally got mine all one solid color... here she is next to my old 67...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> finally got mine all one solid color... here she is next to my old 67...


Looking gd.did u figure out the corner lights?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> Looking gd.did u figure out the corner lights?


man, i kinda gave up on them because i cant even get my bumper ones to come on... theres a harness there for the right sir but not for the left side, so im a little confused there... also, i have to get those working so i can tap into them...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> finally got mine all one solid color... here she is next to my old 67...


nice


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> man, i kinda gave up on them because i cant even get my bumper ones to come on... theres a harness there for the right sir but not for the left side, so im a little confused there... also, i have to get those working so i can tap into them...


If u were local i would go hook them up for u. Your better off just buying a new harness already wired for the corner lights.


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Wish i could save this one


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> If u were local i would go hook them up for u. Your better off just buying a new harness already wired for the corner lights.


ok, where does that harness come from and will it only plug into that right side...??? 

I'll start looking for one...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> ok, where does that harness come from and will it only plug into that right side...???
> 
> I'll start looking for one...


Its a whole harness that goes from fuse block at firewal to all your front lights.they sell it at carshop 
in orange ca.$150 u have to make sure u get the one thats wired for forward lamps.gl


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> finally got mine all one solid color... here she is next to my old 67...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonys67SS (Jan 15, 2012)

1967 Chevy Impala SS for sale! Check it out! Many pics in the listing

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/353982-1967-chevy-impala-ss-sale.html


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> Its a whole harness that goes from fuse block at firewal to all your front lights.they sell it at carshop
> in orange ca.$150 u have to make sure u get the one thats wired for forward lamps.gl


damn it, that one is brand new too... FUCK...!!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

graham said:


> View attachment 580364
> View attachment 580365
> View attachment 580366
> View attachment 580367
> ...



would make a great xmas present!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> finally got mine all one solid color... here she is next to my old 67...


Looks like its it's up to something sinister.:wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


so clean....


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Got my dads 67 Caprice on my arm. Sitting on 5.20s and tru classics. lots of memories....Imperials Los Angeles


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Looks like its it's up to something sinister.:wow:


hahahaa, about to take a wiring harness at this point, LOL...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

how hard is it to install this trim...??? and is it even worth putting on since its probably gonna come right off next summer...???


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh shit! Who did that dropped ltd? Looks real good,almost done with ur ride?


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Ok my 67 homies im looking for 3 last side trim moldings.
> i need the one that goes on the side of the passenger fender.and the 2 that go on the front of the rear quarter panels...
> if anyone can help please let me know..cash or paypal ready.


Still need help homies


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> finally got mine all one solid color... here she is next to my old 67...


Looking Bad A$$ Homie!!.....Whats up with the bumper lights? The motor and forward lamp harness are both brand new they should just plug in, did you check the fuses?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

One and Only 254 said:


> Looking Bad A$$ Homie!!.....Whats up with the bumper lights? The motor and forward lamp harness are both brand new they should just plug in, did you check the fuses?


that's the thing though, there's no split where it would connect to the lights on the left, the right does does have it and the left side had the 2 horn plugs, but no parking light plug...??? I'm baffled...


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Any body know how to hookup the bench seat motor ?


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

209impala said:


> Well worth the wait Thudy :thumbsup: Came out super nice bro.


thx bro


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

here is another shot stlll need a little work :wave: TTT 67 ALL DAY.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

thudy said:


> View attachment 584728
> here is another shot stlll need a little work :wave: TTT 67 ALL DAY.


nice! is this car the one on your avatar pic???


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

thudy said:


> View attachment 584728
> here is another shot stlll need a little work :wave: TTT 67 ALL DAY.


more pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 584728
> here is another shot stlll need a little work :wave: TTT 67 ALL DAY.


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

if anyone needs the vinyl roof molding for a fast back let me know


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

STRAY 52 said:


> if anyone needs the vinyl roof molding for a fast back let me know


How mush ?


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

not sure the color skeme i want for my car now :dunno:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Backhand said:


> How mush ?


I would rather do a trade for other parts I'm looking for fender eyebrows


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:wave: L.I.U.cc SOUTH CAROLINA


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 584926
> View attachment 584927
> :wave: L.I.U.cc SOUTH CAROLINA


nice, i like it...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STRAY 52 said:


> I would rather do a trade for other parts I'm looking for fender eyebrows


Damn I uad a few sets of them. I think I may have another set but they might need work. a PM is on its way.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 584926
> View attachment 584927
> :wave: L.I.U.cc SOUTH CAROLINA


 red looks good on these.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

STRAY 52 said:


> if anyone needs the vinyl roof molding for a fast back let me know


PM me pics & pr$ce for homie thxs


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> nice! is this car the one on your avatar pic???


Yes Sir,


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice1


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

67S TTT


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all the 67 brother hood God Bless you and your love ones:h5::angel:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

thudy said:


> Merry Christmas to all the 67 brother hood God Bless you and your love ones:h5::angel:


:h5:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

thudy said:


> Merry Christmas to all the 67 brother hood God Bless you and your love ones:h5::angel:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

oldsoul said:


> Oh shit! Who did that dropped ltd? Looks real good,almost done with ur ride?


Clem in Sanger did it. And all bad with the ltd. Man my painter backed out so now im looking for another. but once its in the body shop again its on


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> TTT










NICE REAR END !


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE REAR END !


LoL I lke BIG BUTT!!!! Lke Sir Mixalot said


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE REAR END !


:roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

What are the big plans for 2013 67 Fam...???


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:420:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok homies i got to ask this question.
does anyone know that the side molding on a 1967 impala are different then the side moldings on a 1967 caprice


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Ok homies i got to ask this question.
> does anyone know that the side molding on a 1967 impala are different then the side moldings on a 1967 caprice


:yes: and they look differant and go on in a slightly differant location.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

209impala said:


> :yes: and they look differant and go on in a slightly differant location.


Ya i found out after i bought some. Lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

droppedltd said:


> Got my dads 67 Caprice on my arm. Sitting on 5.20s and tru classics. lots of memories....Imperials Los Angeles
> View attachment 583135
> View attachment 583128
> View attachment 583129
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

chewie said:


> :wave:


NICE HOMIE


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

chewie said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

question for all you guys that lay out pretty good. what/how is your exhaust routed...??? is it x pipe, str8 pipes and do you have it following the stock locations...???


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> question for all you guys that lay out pretty good. what/how is your exhaust routed...??? is it x pipe, str8 pipes and do you have it following the stock locations...???


What's happening Ralph. I went dual exhaust,
straight back from the block with mine.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: Alotta nice 67s up in here....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> What's happening Ralph. I went dual exhaust,
> straight back from the block with mine.


cool, is it following the contours or literally going straight back...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> cool, is it following the contours or literally going straight back...


Hmmmm, need to take a look but I think it 
is straight back.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

bub916 said:


> my project


Nice...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

chewie said:


> :thumbsup: Alotta nice 67s up in here....


Are you ridin 13x7s all around


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

another question: are both lights supposed to blink for turn signals...??? only the most outboard one blinks on both sides on mine...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Are you ridin 13x7s all around


Yup, but want to put disc brakes on the fronts
and keep hearing I'm going to have to go 15"
or bigger. Don't want to, but don't like coasting
to a stop in this big-ass car. 

Anybody else struggle with this issue? Any suggestions?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR THE 67'S


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Yup, but want to put disc brakes on the fronts
> and keep hearing I'm going to have to go 15"
> or bigger. Don't want to, but don't like coasting
> to a stop in this big-ass car.
> ...


ABS in orange sells a kit for the front & u can run 13s wires & stock 14 rims & use stock spindles


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> ABS in orange sells a kit for the front & u can run 13s wires & stock 14 rims & use stock spindles


I put disc brakes off 70 Imp & running 14s . Bought thm frm Pomona u can go 65-70 Impala


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Nice...


 clean


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

HOMIES I HAVE A WRAPED FRAME FOR 67 300 TAKES IT HAS UPPER ARMS AND THE BACK LOWER ARMS BOXED ALREADY
HIT ME UP


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSsIxPahYno


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

HULKSTER13 said:


> HOMIES I HAVE A WRAPED FRAME FOR 67 300 TAKES IT HAS UPPER ARMS AND THE BACK LOWER ARMS BOXED ALREADY
> HIT ME UP


300?


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can u put pi ctures of the farme


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> 300?


Yea 300 why 2 much for u I don't need 2 of them


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

raul123 said:


> Can u put pi ctures of the farme


U never seen a frame before homie


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

Where u located at


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

raul123 said:


> Where u located at


 vegas


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Texas 61 Impala said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


Todd said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSsIxPahYno


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up bro:wave:


Texas 61 Impala said:


>


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> ABS in orange sells a kit for the front & u can run 13s wires & stock 14 rims & use stock spindles


Thanks Debo and everyone for your input. I forgot 
To mention that I got some front disc rotors off
Another 67. Can I run 13's with stock disc brakes?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Thanks Debo and everyone for your input. I forgot
> To mention that I got some front disc rotors off
> Another 67. Can I run 13's with stock disc brakes?
> 
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> cafeconlechedjs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Debo and everyone for your input. I forgot
> ...


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> cafeconlechedjs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Debo and everyone for your input. I forgot
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> debo67ss said:
> 
> 
> > can you shave the caliper...???
> ...


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

there is a small ridge on the top of the caliper. if you shave that ridge about 1/16th of an inch until it is flush and round the outter edges less than 1/16 of an inch then you can run wires. The strange thing is you can 13's. I thought there was no way in hell 13's would fit cause my 14's barely cleared, but the offset is different. the catch is when they balance the rims they can't use weight tape cause it messes with the clearence. 

I have 69 1piston calipers on mine and right now i am running 13" China's to test those new 5.20's Premium Sportways. the one thing to watch out for is the studs are very hard to find. I have everything else new on mine, but I am still trying to locate at least one stud.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> RALPH_DOGG said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you do that when you can buy the correct ones that fit??
> ...


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

i was going to build this car ...but my neighbor totaled it out for me before i could...:guns: 
atleast i'm making $2,000 on it from the insurance and my brother can use it to finish his 67 caprice.


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

i fukn hate this web site. what does 2 charectors mean ? i tried to reply with quote and it won't let me


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok, got another question for all you 67 pros out there:
I need a windshield for my 67 Impala. A buddy has
A 66 4 door. Will that windshield work for my ride?
Weigh in and LMK what you guys think. 

Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

need to know what kind of 67 impala and what kind of 66 impala 4 dr hardtop or sedan ?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

grounded said:


> need to know what kind of 67 impala and what kind of 66 impala 4 dr hardtop or sedan ?


How can we tell the difference between hardtop/sedan?

Mine Is a 2 door (no post) 67 Impala. 
The other car is a 4 door 66 Impala.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

My buddy says the 66 is no post. 
Does that make it a hardtop?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

set of front and rear NOS bumper guards for all full size Chevrolets on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121051199023?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all im new to 67 S where do we get the best deals on parts need lttle things also will possible need brake and tails shaft parts is the future is the tail shaft the same as a 64 ss impala i had a 64 this is what i have gone to i have this 67












cheers chulo great ride sick bro as well


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

i would like the chrome trims around the wheel arches if any body can source them .


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

aussieiains64 said:


> i would like the chrome trims around the wheel arches if any body can source them .


EBay or or Impal or Impala Bob's


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

Hay I have a 67 an need a new deck lid cuz somebody broke into it. I have a fast back an I was wanting to no if a deck lid off a 4dr wood fit?


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> My buddy says the 66 is no post.
> Does that make it a hardtop?


 yeah that would make the 4 door a hardtop and yes that windshield will fit


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:420:


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Boone said:


> Hay I have a 67 an need a new deck lid cuz somebody broke into it. I have a fast back an I was wanting to no if a deck lid off a 4dr wood fit?


Nope! 4 door trunk will only fit a rag but not a 2 door hardtop


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

M in Avondale said:


> Nope! 4 door trunk will only fit a rag but not a 2 door hardtop


Thanks!!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

aussieiains64 said:


> Hi all im new to 67 S where do we get the best deals on parts need lttle things also will possible need brake and tails shaft parts is the future is the tail shaft the same as a 64 ss impala i had a 64 this is what i have gone to i have this 67
> View attachment 595533
> View attachment 595534
> cheers chulo great ride sick bro as well


Very nice Ian, congrats, can't wait to see it in Oz, when is it coming over?


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

67imp said:


> View attachment 596073
> View attachment 596074


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

67 TTT!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

67 Impalas TTT


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


67imp said:


> View attachment 596073
> View attachment 596074


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

damm I need 2 get mine before summer:x:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> damm I need 2 get mine before summer:x:


x2


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

aussieiains64 said:


> Hi all im new to 67 S where do we get the best deals on parts need lttle things also will possible need brake and tails shaft parts is the future is the tail shaft the same as a 64 ss impala i had a 64 this is what i have gone to i have this 67
> View attachment 595533
> View attachment 595534
> cheers chulo great ride sick bro as well


i like those patterns


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

sick paint job i have to wait two months to i get the car here in Aus cant wait tavo did a good job on the car painted By delgarto brothers


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

aussieiains64 said:


> sick paint job i have to wait two months to i get the car here in Aus cant wait tavo did a good job on the car painted By delgarto brothers


I think think this car was for sale/trade in San jose?:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Anybody have any driver side rear quarter panel trim for sale :x:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 598055


Awsome, any more pics


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Fellas I'm looking for trunk molding with corners, as well as complete hood and eyebrow moldings...can u help me out?


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Why are 67 parts so hard to come by I notice. Do 67's hold value, I mean are they desirable? I'm thinking about trading my 64 SS for one. Thoughts?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Heath V said:


> Why are 67 parts so hard to come by I notice. Do 67's hold value, I mean are they desirable? I'm thinking about trading my 64 SS for one. Thoughts?


it seems like in the last 5 yrs the parts are becoming easier find.
I think the 67 impala has one of the most desirable,(sexy) :boink:rear ends. just look at the booty.... i mean back of the fastback.

64ss?.... dont know. i know i like my 7.


----------



## g67 (Jan 23, 2013)

*original 67*






















all original 283 53k ac air ride flowmasters runs great 856-506-6110


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats up my 67 homies ...im still looking for one last molding it goes on the pass side on the front of the quarter panel ..help me out homies


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Why are 67 parts so hard to come by I notice. Do 67's hold value, I mean are they desirable? I'm thinking about trading my 64 SS for one. Thoughts?


 Fuck it and get RagTopSS...You Only Live Once :thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

TTT For the SexySevens :thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 598055


 Nice !!:thumbsup:


----------



## g67 (Jan 23, 2013)

*For sale*

























runs great 53k on a 283 original with factory ac an air ride 14k 856-506-6110


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

15k posting for a friend of mine..


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

CAN U PUT SOME PIC'S OF INT. & GRILLTHANKS


Heath V said:


> 15k posting for a friend of mine..


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Damn thats nice!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Heath V said:


>


Thats a bad mofo!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep and it drives just as good as it looks.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup::inout:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Heath V said:


> 15k posting for a friend of mine..


NICE!!!! WISH I HAD THE SPACE!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

my daily for the last couple months ..


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Dammm very nice:thumbsup:


debo67ss said:


> my daily for the last couple months ..


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> my daily for the last couple months ..


Dam debo how many 67s you got ?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

*sweet rag ! you know how to pick them !*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


debo67ss said:


> my daily for the last couple months ..


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Dam debo how many 67s you got ?


Dude has his own fleet of 67's...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

debo thats a nice daily sure beats my subaru lol


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good lookin out cafeconlechedjs


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey 67 family can any one post up some pics of the rear suspension set up on a standard 67 and the fron suspension t will the 64 impala panhard bard suit the 67 set up also the a arms are they much different and the poer sterring set up i have a lot of chrome left over from my 64 ss build does any interchange and is there any hints on a 2 pump set up for these models excuse the noob questions but im more fimilar with early models my car has a 327 i belive that the enging will be the same as 64 ss


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

aussieiains64 said:


> :wave:


65-70 impala chassis parts are interchangeable.64 are different


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

cheers debo thank you guess i got some spare cash coming for 67 parts


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Looking for a chrome fan OG or Flex. Shoot a PM if you got either.


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

any one got a og fan shroud close to orange county


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

[thanks very niceQUOTE=Heath V;16339579]
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Whats up my 67 homies ...im still looking for one last molding it goes on the pass side on the front of the quarter panel ..help me out homies


Doas anyone have this piece or know where i can get one


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Doas anyone have this piece or know where i can get one


Ebay


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Ebay


I check ebay everyday homie


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> I check ebay everyday homie


Talk to Angel Martinez 626.633.1620 He should have what you need.

That goes for the fan shroud too Aussie.

--Turri.


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

this is my baby!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Doas anyone have this piece or know where i can get one


Theres a nos one on ebay.type in 1967 impala Moulding


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Boone said:


> View attachment 602608
> this is my baby!!!


Post more pics homie


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Boone said:


> View attachment 602700
> View attachment 602701
> View attachment 602702


nice ride


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

D-Cheeze said:


> nice ride


Thanks homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Boone said:


> View attachment 602700
> View attachment 602701
> View attachment 602702


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

aussieiains64 said:


> any one got a og fan shroud close to orange county


Get a repop from car shop! Their $109 and in OC :thumbsup:


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks brother i will call them


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

209impala said:


> Get a repop from car shop! Their $109 and in OC :thumbsup:


All the goods are in oc...carshop,classic industries, cars1,cpp,danchuck


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> All the goods are in oc...carshop,classic industries, cars1,cpp,danchuck


:worship:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Boone said:


> View attachment 602700
> View attachment 602701
> View attachment 602702


:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

DOUBLE TROUBLE


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> DOUBLE TROUBLE


bad ass, must be nice bro...


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> DOUBLE TROUBLE


im jealous bro you got to drop tops!!!:worship:


----------



## futurekruiser760 (Jul 10, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> DOUBLE TROUBLE


What's the color on the one on the right?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

futurekruiser760 said:


> What's the color on the one on the right?


Color code is CG2..pebble beige


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> DOUBLE TROUBLE


:yes:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> All the goods are in oc...carshop,classic industries, cars1,cpp,danchuck


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

does any one know if the wipers arms are the same on a 67 as 68 custom i got a 68 custom here as well just arrived from the shipping yard no wiper arms 
any ideas would be great


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> DOUBLE TROUBLE


 :thumbsup: very nice!!! Know anyone with some of those nice hideaways ?? i need some of those badboys "G".


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> DOUBLE TROUBLE


Love it.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> Theres a nos one on ebay.type in 1967 impala Moulding


Thank u homie i picked it up


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> DOUBLE TROUBLE


Dam them frontends look good


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Has any one bought bumpers from impala bobs. how is there chrome?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Im looking for side moldings, full sets both sides, regular impala, please PM me thanks!*


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

67cruzer said:


> Has any one bougbumpers from impala bobs. how is there chrome?[/QUOT
> my uncle got some for is impala and I would rate them from 0 to 10 I give would give it a 8


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


:worship:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Does any body know where I can get a good for a 67 impala ? Or any other parts


----------



## futurekruiser760 (Jul 10, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> Color code is CG2..pebble beige


Anymore pictures of the beige one?


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone have a 67 impala steering wheel


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn havent drove my car since Nov. !! and the weather s been good. Finally got it back on the road today after 2 bent push rods and pretty worn cam. Went ahead and added a new RV cam, lifters , timing gear, as well as intake and carb. She's ready to roll...after a long over due bath of course  Can't wait until tomorrow so I can take her out for a cruise.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> Damn havent drove my car since Nov. !! and the weather s been good. Finally got it back on the road today after 2 bent push rods and pretty worn cam. Went ahead and added a new RV cam, lifters , timing gear, as well as intake and carb. She's ready to roll...after a long over due bath of course  Can't wait until tomorrow so I can take her out for a cruise.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

209impala said:


> Damn havent drove my car since Nov. !! and the weather s been good. Finally got it back on the road today after 2 bent push rods and pretty worn cam. Went ahead and added a new RV cam, lifters , timing gear, as well as intake and carb. She's ready to roll...after a long over due bath of course  Can't wait until tomorrow so I can take her out for a cruise.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *Im looking for side moldings, full sets both sides, regular impala, please PM me thanks!*


I have a door and fender side molding if you decided to piece a set together


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:







Still Working On My 67! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

M in Avondale said:


> uffin:
> View attachment 606872
> 
> Still Working On My 67! :thumbsup:



Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

209impala said:


> View attachment 606476
> View attachment 606477


:thumbsup: nice ride bro. i always liked this one


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

M in Avondale said:


> uffin:
> View attachment 606872
> 
> Still Working On My 67! :thumbsup:


Oh! Snaps looking really nice .TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> View attachment 606476
> View attachment 606477


Dude, i have a man crush on your car... Real Talk, LOL...!!!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

67imp said:


> Oh! Snaps looking really nice .TTT


:h5: Thanks Homie!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

kaos283 said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Almost Ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

M in Avondale said:


> View attachment 607148
> 
> Almost Ready! :thumbsup:


Badass. I love seeing done-up frames


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

M in Avondale said:


> View attachment 607148
> 
> Almost Ready! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

M in Avondale said:


> View attachment 607148
> 
> Almost Ready! :thumbsup:


How much are your arms extended looks badass


----------



## jgood (Sep 21, 2011)

1967 Convertiable $25.000 make offer






























1967 Impala convertiable $25.000 make reasonable offer 419-296-5141 my name is John Lima,Ohio


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> :thumbsup: nice ride bro. i always liked this one





RALPH_DOGG said:


> Dude, i have a man crush on your car... Real Talk, LOL...!!!


Thanks fellas Oh and Ralph just came up on another set of them Supremes:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> View attachment 606476
> View attachment 606477


:thumbsup:Clean homie lookin good


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

72 kutty said:


> View attachment 607447


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> Thanks fellas Oh and Ralph just came up on another set of them Supremes:thumbsup:


hahaaa, holy fuck frank, where do you keep finding them...???

it's all good, I have 2 sets now... both with spares & if I get the itch for spokes, I can always try on my star wires...

but (they seem wide as shit) I had them on once and I could not put on the skirts, so I took them off... plus, supremes was the plan from the get-go...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jgood said:


> 1967 Convertiable $25.000 make offer
> View attachment 607382
> View attachment 607383
> View attachment 607384
> ...


DAMN! DOES IT OVER-HEAT?????


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> How much are your arms extended looks badass


2 Inches Homie.... Gotta Have That Tuck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

aussieiains64 said:


> does any one know if the wipers arms are the same on a 67 as 68 custom i got a 68 custom here as well just arrived from the shipping yard no wiper arms
> any ideas would be great


 got the parts just need to pick them up call or email if you still need them thanks angel


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well, I just ordered my shit to ride...

8" & 12'" cylinders
4.5 ton springs
power balls
hard line material
metal for my rack

just unsure what size hose 6 or 8...???


I'm gonna be


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> well, I just ordered my shit to ride...
> 
> 8" & 12'" cylinders
> 4.5 ton springs
> ...


PM sent


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

M in Avondale said:


> 2 Inches Homie.... Gotta Have That Tuck!! :thumbsup:


Thanks homie im looking an doing mine soon just trying to get some ideas


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

How can i fix the mounting studs on the hood lip molding. do they sell something i could use ?


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Hay homie are them antennas off a 63? Cuz I wana put dual antennas on mine and I'm trying to figure out what year dials will fit on my 67


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Anyone have a 67 impala steering wheel


Classic industries has them


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

angel1954 said:


> got the parts just need to pick them up call or email if you still need them thanks angel


 pm sent brother lets do this


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> PM sent


yikes...!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> well, I just ordered my shit to ride...
> 
> 8" & 12'" cylinders
> 4.5 ton springs
> ...


why such heavy coils bro?


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

jgood said:


> 1967 Convertiable $25.000 make offer
> View attachment 607382
> View attachment 607383
> View attachment 607384
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

oldtown63 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> why such heavy coils bro?


See and you thought I was Bullshitting Ralphie!


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking for a set of skirts, HMU...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

this is so sweet !:thumbsup:


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

just confirmation loaded and ready to go to see 6 weeks sydney has a new 67


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

aussieiains64 said:


> View attachment 608574
> just confirmation loaded and ready to go to see 6 weeks sydney has a new 67


 nice!! good looking 67 and on the wiper arms it has the blades full set 67&68 impala


----------



## jgood (Sep 21, 2011)

was this car at Auburn indiana at one time


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

aussieiains64 said:


> View attachment 608574
> just confirmation loaded and ready to go to see 6 weeks sydney has a new 67


Nice


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

@angel i will pay pal the money over this can you get them over to orange


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

aussieiains64 said:


> @angel i will pay pal the money over this can you get them over to orange


 i can go on monday im not working that day


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> See and you thought I was Bullshitting Ralphie!


I neer said you were frank, I'm just wondering why people aren't swangin' the hell outta these like people do 62-64's...


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

T.T.T MY 67 RIDERS


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Time for a ride...lets enjoy this nice weather....:wave:...alotta nice 67s up in this thread...:yes:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

aussieiains64 said:


> View attachment 608574
> just confirmation loaded and ready to go to see 6 weeks sydney has a new 67


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

chewie said:


> Time for a ride...lets enjoy this nice weather....:wave:...alotta nice 67s up in this thread...:yes:


NICE you runnin 13x7s all around bro


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm just gonna have to settle for these 67s until I finish my 68s. :happysad:


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

@angel if i transfer now it wont make it in time the container is already leaving can you check with usps how much to send to me in sydney cheers also Debo thankyou im looking forward tyo rolling this one straight away


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

aussieiains64 said:


> @angel if i transfer now it wont make it in time the container is already leaving can you check with usps how much to send to me in sydney cheers also Debo thankyou im looking forward tyo rolling this one straight away


Congrts on ur ride mke sure post up pics whn it gets home


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

SALVADO 67 said:


> NICE you runnin 13x7s all around bro


wassup...I have 13x7 front...13x5.5 in rear for now....:yes:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

chewie said:


> wassup...I have 13x7 front...13x5.5 in rear for now....:yes:


 Coo doesnt look bad like that i could barley tell thats wy I asked badass ride homie


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Boone said:


> View attachment 609720


:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

aussieiains64 said:


> @angel if i transfer now it wont make it in time the container is already leaving can you check with usps how much to send to me in sydney cheers also Debo thankyou im looking forward tyo rolling this one straight away


:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> I neer said you were frank, I'm just wondering why people aren't swangin' the hell outta these like people do 62-64's...


just because you want to hop it doesnt mean you need 4.5 tons... unless your planning on coming down from 70+. and if not your overkilling it. just saying.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*anyone interested in firewall shaving kits?

we have them for for most year impalas,... 

made from 11 guage sheet steel, ready to weld into place

130.00

67-68 shown

*


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *anyone interested in firewall shaving kits?
> 
> we have them for for most year impalas,... this is 67
> 
> *


How much they go for


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

SALVADO 67 said:


> How much they go for


*130.00 bro*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *anyone interested in firewall shaving kits?
> 
> we have them for for most year impalas,...
> 
> ...


DAmn you guys just b fabbin away  but thats good for us :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

chewie said:


> Time for a ride...lets enjoy this nice weather....:wave:...alotta nice 67s up in this thread...:yes:


Looks good with the lifts Chewie:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *anyone interested in firewall shaving kits?
> 
> we have them for for most year impalas,...
> 
> ...


Always Coming Out With Some Good Stuff! I Bought My Frame Kit From You Guys :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Does Anyone Know Where These Pieces Go?? Got My Bumpers Re-Chromed And Now Im Putting Together The Rear Bumper. I Took Them Apart But I Forgot LOL







Do They Go In Between The Two Bumper Pieces??







Or On What Side Of The Bumper Bracket??







Anyone??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Does Anyone Know Where These Pieces Go?? Got My Bumpers Re-Chromed And Now Im Putting Together The Rear Bumper. I Took Them Apart But I Forgot LOL
> View attachment 610375
> 
> Do They Go In Between The Two Bumper Pieces??
> ...


They go on bumper ends part where u bolt the center piece together


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Inside of bumper end part


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

#6 in the picture


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

209impala said:


> DAmn you guys just b fabbin away  but thats good for us :thumbsup:





M in Avondale said:


> Always Coming Out With Some Good Stuff! I Bought My Frame Kit From You Guys :thumbsup: :h5:


*

thanks Guys,.... just trying to make folks lives easier. alot of times we make something cool for a customers build or one of our personal cars and when we see how easy it made life for us,.. we go "damn I bet people would really like this, it would save them soooo much time" then we take it to the public. good to hear positive feedback so thanks again,... more to come...*


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

So it goes like this?







Then With The Bumper Bracket Like This??







The Bumper Piece On The Right Is The Small Part Of Bumper, Piece On The Left Is The Middle Part Of The 3 Piece


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *anyone interested in firewall shaving kits?
> 
> we have them for for most year impalas,...
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> So it goes like this?
> View attachment 610505
> 
> Then With The Bumper Bracket Like This??
> ...


Yea bumper bracket on 1 side & reinforcement on bumper end


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

AnyOne Know Where to find Rocker panel moldings for sale. For an SS ????????????


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

209impala said:


> Looks good with the lifts Chewie:thumbsup:


thanks bro...:wave:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67imp said:


> AnyOne Know Where to find Rocker panel moldings for sale. For an SS ????????????


Good luck.those hard to find..


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Yea bumper bracket on 1 side & reinforcement on bumper end


Thanks Alot Homie!
Hey Do You Any Pics On How To Put On Front Bumper Guards?? :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Thanks Alot Homie!
> Hey Do You Any Pics On How To Put On Front Bumper Guards?? :thumbsup:


Those are easy ..they bolt in on existing bumper holes.theres a rt & left guard


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Does Anyone Know Where These Pieces Go?? Got My Bumpers Re-Chromed And Now Im Putting Together The Rear Bumper. I Took Them Apart But I Forgot LOL
> View attachment 610375
> 
> Do They Go In Between The Two Bumper Pieces??
> ...


LOL homie lots of parts whn I got my rechrome I took lots of pics made it easyer 2 put 2gthr. G/L


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:420:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

OldDirty said:


>


I know it's an old post but anyone have any info on this ride? Inbox me...


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

need an opinion lookin 2 sell my fully engraved bumpers front nd back nd rechromed wut wud b a good askin price 4 them also sum upper molded a-arms engraved wit 67 engraved in the middle thanks 67 riders


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> Good luck.those hard to find..


:facepalm:Hopefully I'll run into them at The pomona swapmeet next week !!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

67chevy said:


> need an opinion lookin 2 sell my fully engraved bumpers front nd back nd rechromed wut wud b a good askin price 4 them also sum upper molded a-arms engraved wit 67 engraved in the middle thanks 67 riders


Do you have any Pics of them ?


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

67imp said:


> Do you have any Pics of them ?


yes I do but don't know how 2 post them on her got a email address nd I kud send u sum or if u kud show me how 2 post piks it wud b appreciated thanks


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

67chevy said:


> yes I do but don't know how 2 post them on her got a email address nd I kud send u sum or if u kud show me how 2 post piks it wud b appreciated thanks


 when you reply w/quote theres a lil pic it says (image) click on that and then load your pics from your computer .


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

67imp said:


> when you reply w/quote theres a lil pic it says (image) click on that and then load your pics from your computer .


ill try nd figure it out thanks bro


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Those are easy ..they bolt in on existing bumper holes.theres a rt & left guard


Thats What I Kinda Thought But Wasnt Sure....
How Close Do They Sit Up Against Bumper?? On The Middle Of Guard Does It Actually Sit On Bumper Or Is There Lil Bit Of A Gap??


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :inout:


:wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

paga fuegos said:


> I know it's an old post but anyone have any info on this ride? Inbox me...


Call me Jesse


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

67chevy said:


> need an opinion lookin 2 sell my fully engraved bumpers front nd back nd rechromed wut wud b a good askin price 4 them also sum upper molded a-arms engraved wit 67 engraved in the middle thanks 67 riders


. How much u want for the upper arms


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

67imp said:


> :wave:


 WAS UP HOMIE:h5:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

i want to get my grill chromed but its revitted on how do i take it off?


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

HULKSTER13 said:


> WAS UP HOMIE:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

raul123 said:


> . How much u want for the upper arms


sent u a pm


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67cruzer said:


> i want to get my grill chromed but its revitted on how do i take it off?


Drill the rivets out


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

yep:yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Drill the rivets out


:yes::yes:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Weather was so nice yesterday I just had to go for a cruise


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

both rides are clean


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

209impala said:


> Weather was so nice yesterday I just had to go for a cruise
> 
> View attachment 612177


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> TTT



:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

put gas in her today for the 1st time at a pump...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> put gas in her today for the 1st time at a pump...


Nice


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> put gas in her today for the 1st time at a pump...


Straight thug life rolling without door handles ttt67


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Does anybody have a hood for sale


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


>


That's mine :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


BAD ASS 7! this is the reason on i am repainting! :worship:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> BAD ASS 7! this is the reason on i am repainting! :worship:


Whats the current color on your 7


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> put gas in her today for the 1st time at a pump...


Alright Ralph's finally getting to cruise:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> BAD ASS 7! this is the reason on i am repainting! :worship:


Thanks! All my cars are black (except my '63 beetle) :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Whats the current color on your 7



This red one bro. TTT for the 67 Ryders!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

El Stephano said:


> Thanks! All my cars are black (except my '63 beetle) :thumbsup:


I like the wheels too! sets it off and makes it pop!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Todd said:


> View attachment 616909


 wtf!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:facepalm::werd::rimshot::rofl::run::uh:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Todd said:


> View attachment 616909


:barf:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Todd said:


> View attachment 616909


As a former owner of a 67 wagon al I can say is...:barf:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hitnaswitch93 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm wanting the side trim that goes from the front all the way to the back. I'm jot sure what it is called I've looked online but I can't find shit does anyone have any for sale or know where I can get that!?


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Hitnaswitch93 said:


> I'm wanting the side trim that goes from the front all the way to the back. I'm jot sure what it is called I've looked online but I can't find shit does anyone have any for sale or know where I can get that!?


ebay... search 67 impala moldings


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone looking for Daytons? Sacramento area. PM me. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...lete-set-14x6-daytons-kos-adapters-tires.html


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

SALVADO 67 said:


> :worship:


Nice


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Hitnaswitch93 said:


> I'm wanting the side trim that goes from the front all the way to the back. I'm jot sure what it is called I've looked online but I can't find shit does anyone have any for sale or know where I can get that!?


 They are called Rocker panel Moldings ..if its for an SS .....good luck pal those are crazy hard to find ....good luck


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i wish i could be 2 people sometimes, to roll them both...!!!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Took this bitch out for a nice cruise today


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Thats clean


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

67imp said:


> AnyOne Know Where to find Rocker panel moldings for sale. For an SS ????????????


I'm ready to give up, found a set local but the passenger side is far from perfect  only gave $50 for them tho..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Vintage Valadez said:


> Thats clean


:werd: clean as fuck


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


Clean!!!!!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

D-Cheeze said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i decided to try out my recovering skills... not too bad imo...


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

for your glove box

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEVROLET-A...617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d38656cd1


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


Where can these tires be found ?

Thanks

Killer ride btw.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

kaos283 said:


> Where can these tires be found ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Killer ride btw.


red sharpie? my buddy did his red also and thats what he used ......looked pretty dam good and was easy to touch up !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> i decided to try out my recovering skills... not too bad imo...


:thumbsup:looks good man


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

D-Cheeze said:


> :thumbsup:looks good man


thanks bro...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


BAD ASS RIDE!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> put gas in her today for the 1st time at a pump...


looking good. . .


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Jr's 67 Impala Imperials Los Angeles Car Club


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

SAUL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

My work vehicle


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> My work vehicle


U building a club house kragg!!!! LOL


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> U building a club house kragg!!!! LOL











YUP!!!!NEED A PLACE TO STORE MY EXTRA PARTS FOR MY RIDES


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

T.t.t


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

SAUL said:


> Jr's 67 Impala Imperials Los Angeles Car Club


:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm building a 67 frame off Impala and I'm looking for a strato bench seat, if you have one or know of one Please call 559-213-1585 and ask for Luis.....Thank you


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my ride currently Under construction!!!!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

quique421 said:


> This is my ride currently Under construction!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 625085


:thumbsup:


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

freshly powdered coated, just a little dusty. Every bolt replaced or regalvanized.


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

Floors before after, they still need to be cleaned up a bit.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just found this on Speedhunters.com...



























































































_*Photos courtesy of Peter Kelly, editor of New Zealand Performance Car magazine*_


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NICE CLEAN 67!!!!.........:yes:


----------



## SILENT6 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


> Just found this on Speedhunters.com...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

:thumbsup: nice ride!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Getting some issues fixed on mine 
























Wanna kill the original body man


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Gonna slap these on as soon as I get it back !


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Just found this on Speedhunters.com...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very Nice ....:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

washed up da daily driver today


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

saw this ... had to re post


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Todd said:


> View attachment 626170


DAMM! i like this one! luv the color!uffin:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Todd said:


> View attachment 626170
> View attachment 626171


:thumbsup:


----------



## albeeze (Nov 21, 2008)

any one willin to trade for a clean 64 impala..i love 67 and willin to trade for one..hit me up for pic ...call 805)2569495


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

albeeze said:


> any one willin to trade for a clean 64 impala..i love 67 and willin to trade for one..hit me up for pic ...call 805)2569495


pics ?


----------



## Hitnaswitch93 (Dec 25, 2010)

67imp said:


> They are called Rocker panel Moldings ..if its for an SS .....good luck pal those are crazy hard to find ....good luck


It is for a SS 
It was under 1967 impala caprice molding trim I haven't got it yet cuz I didn't know if putting it on an SS would be fucking up


----------



## albeeze (Nov 21, 2008)

call me i forgot how to post pic up


----------



## g67 (Jan 23, 2013)

*67 original 14 obo*

























283 53k factory ac an interior all original with air ride call if interested 856-506-6110 jersey:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Wish i had new pics to put up of my car. Painter has had my car for months. I barely remember what it looks like.


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

Would someone post a close up of the quater panels. need a picture for body work reference would like to see lower indentation.
Thanks


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

*arrr*

Butter finguz i hear you all i got is pictures man i am still waiting to see my 67 in the flesh it s here in sydney the ports are delayed by a week i cant belive :thumbsdown: the red tape with this shit i am like you i just want to roll i can pick it up for an other week .


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

albeeze said:


> any one willin to trade for a clean 64 impala..i love 67 and willin to trade for one..hit me up for pic ...call 805)2569495


Let C pics homie or pm me email add


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone Know Where I Can Get Clips For The Side Moldings On A 67 Impala??? :dunno:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

M in Avondale said:


> Anyone Know Where I Can Get Clips For The Side Moldings On A 67 Impala??? :dunno:


x2


----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)

You can get them on E bay hard to find 2 1/4 that's what I used for my fast back


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Rovertech67 said:


> You can get them on E bay hard to find 2 1/4 that's what I used for my fast back


Do You Have Any Pics Of What They Look Like??


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Do You Have Any Pics Of What They Look Like??


I think D-Cheese can get you the clips too. Hit him up.
--Turri.


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

you can get clips fr eastbay colors in san jose ca


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

here is the part number this is the box of clips i bought for my 67 fit perfetc


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

landshark 68 said:


> View attachment 630632
> 
> here is the part number this is the box of clips i bought for my 67 fit perfetc


Yup we stock these !


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Yup we stock these !


this is the guy you want to talk to wut up evan


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

rollindeep408 said:


> Yup we stock these !


How much


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

turri 67 said:


> I think D-Cheese can get you the clips too. Hit him up.
> --Turri.


:yes: Thats where I got mine from! But I did see them on ebay and the car shop catalog.


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

SANTANA


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr waino said:


> SANTANA


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT


very nice


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Todd said:


> View attachment 626170


love this one


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> How much


Ill check price tommorow I don't member of top my head


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

customcoupe68 said:


> very nice


I just noticed the bumper Gaurds lol looks good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

landshark 68 said:


> this is the guy you want to talk to wut up evan


What's good


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> I just noticed the bumper Gaurds lol looks good


It came off @ the light! thank God i noticed the sound when it hit the floor! i think someone tried to come up on me.. 

true story...


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Alotta nice 67s up in this thread...heres a nice pic of mine I found....:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

landshark 68 said:


> View attachment 630632
> 
> here is the part number this is the box of clips i bought for my 67 fit perfetc


Box of these are $ 19.40


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> It came off @ the light! thank God i noticed the sound when it hit the floor! i think someone tried to come up on me..
> 
> true story...


Damn always got to be a fuckin hater out there


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anybody know if where can I get the aqua two tone interior for a convertible??


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

i need to throw the skirts back on


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> i need to throw the skirts back on


Clean 7 homie anymre pics


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> i need to throw the skirts back on


:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

landshark 68 said:


> View attachment 630632
> 
> here is the part number this is the box of clips i bought for my 67 fit perfetc


Thanks Homie!:wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

rollindeep408 said:


> Yup we stock these !


PM Sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wasssuppper 67 ridas......been a minute since i've been on here!!!!! - back on my feet, ready to get my 67 on the streets too! 

*"COOL RUNNINGS"* will be out real soon.......ONE LOVE


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> i need to throw the skirts back on


sup man, nice 67... did you swap your trunk or is it a SS...???

just wondering cuz you have regular mouldings...???


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cool runnings said:


> wasssuppper 67 ridas......been a minute since i've been on here!!!!! - back on my feet, ready to get my 67 on the streets too!
> 
> *"COOL RUNNINGS"* will be out real soon.......ONE LOVE


Damn Rasta where you been bro? Hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cool runnings said:


> wasssuppper 67 ridas......been a minute since i've been on here!!!!! - back on my feet, ready to get my 67 on the streets too!
> 
> *"COOL RUNNINGS"* will be out real soon.......ONE LOVE


right on Rhasta ...see ya out there


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> Damn Rasta where you been bro? Hit me up when you get a chance.


What's bn going on homie ?


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

cool runnings said:


> wasssuppper 67 ridas......been a minute since i've been on here!!!!! - back on my feet, ready to get my 67 on the streets too!
> 
> *"COOL RUNNINGS"* will be out real soon.......ONE LOVE


You still in sac last time I talked to you... you was on watt ave ?


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> sup man, nice 67... did you swap your trunk or is it a SS...???
> 
> just wondering cuz you have regular mouldings...???


oh naw g just put those on cause they were free an i didn't want to have some empty holes its not an ss


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

cool runnings said:


> wasssuppper 67 ridas......been a minute since i've been on here!!!!! - back on my feet, ready to get my 67 on the streets too!
> 
> *"COOL RUNNINGS"* will be out real soon.......ONE LOVE


:rimshot: :wave:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Does anyone know how many clips go on each side for the side moldings on a 67 Impala?? Or How many clips total?? :dunno:
My car is at body shop, havent had time to go count the holes.. :wave:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

cool runnings said:


> wasssuppper 67 ridas......been a minute since i've been on here!!!!! - back on my feet, ready to get my 67 on the streets too!
> 
> *"COOL RUNNINGS"* will be out real soon.......ONE LOVE


Waddup Rasta, 
Welcome back homeboy...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Todd said:


> View attachment 633793


Nice, Cruise Control!:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> oh naw g just put those on cause they were free an i didn't want to have some empty holes its not an ss


cool, just wondering homie...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*67 joe at the Family First bbq at william land 4-14-13
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 634536


very nice sir...!!!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> very nice sir...!!!


X67


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 634536


Nice!! sexy ass ride
i need some hubbies like that!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 634536
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> very nice sir...!!!


Thanks homie !!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 634536


:thumbsup:


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Im proud to say that 67 are the bomb i will post up some pics of my car just landed in sydney can any one help us out with a pic of the heater set up i have no heater running i need a dimister for my road worthy and i have4 a bad vibration through the floor what is the tail shaft set up in the 67 is it like the 64 a 2piece with the centre bearing .


----------



## Baboonass (Dec 15, 2009)

Speedhunters did a piece on my car, check it:

http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/03/cruising-new-zealand-in-a-67-impala/


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

aussieiains64 said:


> Im proud to say that 67 are the bomb i will post up some pics of my car just landed in sydney can any one help us out with a pic of the heater set up i have no heater running i need a dimister for my road worthy and i have4 a bad vibration through the floor what is the tail shaft set up in the 67 is it like the 64 a 2piece with the centre bearing .


You should have a 1 piece drive line. When I got mine it did the same thing I had new u joints installed and the drive line balanced, Problem solved!! I dont have a heater hooked up in mine either so I cant help you out with that one


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Baboonass said:


> Speedhunters did a piece on my car, check it:
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/03/cruising-new-zealand-in-a-67-impala/


Very Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Slapped new shoes on the 7


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

@209 thanks for the info i will post some pics of my six seven with the 327 what carb are the best its still got the og 2 barrel on it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Very nice :thumbsup:


Baboonass said:


> Speedhunters did a piece on my car, check it:
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/03/cruising-new-zealand-in-a-67-impala/


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good morning 67 family. I got a question and 
am hoping someone out there can help me. 
I'm redoing my buckets seats. I replaced the rotted
out bottom springs and have new foam and skins. 
I'm also planning on buying seat warmers so here's 
my Q. Does anyone have a template for exactly
where the seat buttons go? I've got a general idea
but want them to be correct. Any help would be
appreciated. Thanks. 

Carlos


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Does anyone know how many clips go on each side for the side moldings on a 67 Impala?? Or How many clips total?? :dunno:
> My car is at body shop, havent had time to go count the holes.. :wave:


Anyone???:dunno:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Anyone???:dunno:


Approx 16 a side the doors take 2 clips a side that are different. They are clips that are held in with screws and go at front of door Moulding and at rear of door moulding.


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

any one got a pdf of a shop manual for the 67 or a wiring diagram i got no low beam lights


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I been slacking on my 67!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


> Slapped new shoes on the 7


Damm bro! looks bad ass! paint looks real fresh!uffin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Baboonass said:


> Speedhunters did a piece on my car, check it:
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/03/cruising-new-zealand-in-a-67-impala/





Love when 67's are on the spot light!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Damm bro! looks bad ass! paint looks real fresh!uffin:


YEAH FINNALY GOT ALL THE LITTLE PAINT ISSUES FIXED AND CAR BUFFED .....LOOKING GOOD AGAIN FINNALY


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Approx 16 a side the doors take 2 clips a side that are different. They are clips that are held in with screws and go at front of door Moulding and at rear of door moulding.


Thank You Very Much For The Info Debo!! :h5:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


debo67ss said:


> washed up da daily driver today


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

D-Cheeze said:


> :thumbsup:
> Slapped new shoes on the 7


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


> YEAH FINNALY GOT ALL THE LITTLE PAINT ISSUES FIXED AND CAR BUFFED .....LOOKING GOOD AGAIN FINNALY


Who buffed it G? I could use that..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

aussieiains64 said:


> any one got a pdf of a shop manual for the 67 or a wiring diagram i got no low beam lights


i got no high beams either, LOL...!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> i got no high beams either, LOL...!!!


Bad ground or bad hi beam switch at floor board.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

anyone? anyone. . .Bueller?


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

mine is theopposite the high beam works and nothing on low also go no heater switch


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

aussieiains64 said:


> mine is theopposite the high beam works and nothing on low also go no heater switch


Check if u have power at low beam headlights. Possible bad head lights.for heater check fuses.check power at blower motor..better yet bring it to & il fix it


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Damm bro! looks bad ass! paint looks real fresh!uffin:


It should he paints it twice a year !! Whats up Cheese?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

aussieiains64 said:


> @209 thanks for the info i will post some pics of my six seven with the 327 what carb are the best its still got the og 2 barrel on it


I just put in an Edelbrock 4 bbl. and shit canned my OG 2 bbl. I also found an OG Edelbrock intake from a 60's camaro w/ front oil filler so I could run my stock chrome valve covers.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone know if anyone sells a rear suspension kit? bushings ect. or best place with prices.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

209impala said:


> It should he paints it twice a year !! Whats up Cheese?


hahahahah to funny frank !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

sixty7imp said:


> I been slacking on my 67!


dont think i have ever seen a 67 with a six cylinder ?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

there out there


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

D-Cheeze said:


> dont think i have ever seen a 67 with a six cylinder ?


well homie most Impalas here in Mexico I have seen come with a six cylinder, only a few with a 283 or 327. I have a 327 and a 350 back in Texas that I hope my relatives bring down for me so I can swap the engines. :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

sixty7imp said:


> well homie most Impalas here in Mexico I have seen come with a six cylinder, only a few with a 283 or 327. I have a 327 and a 350 back in Texas that I hope my relatives bring down for me so I can swap the engines. :yes:


Right on ... That's wierd that most where 6cly Impalas over there ... I KNew bel airs and biscaynes had them jus not impala ? It's funny as long as I have been into 67's I just never saw one ... Kinda blew me away .... Nothing wrong with the 6 cly I had one in a 63 and that engine pushed that car just fine


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


> Right on ... That's wierd that most where 6cly Impalas over there ... I KNew bel airs and biscaynes had them jus not impala ? It's funny as long as I have been into 67's I just never saw one ... Kinda blew me away .... Nothing wrong with the 6 cly I had one in a 63 and that engine pushed that car just fine


I seem one and it was a three speed on the colom, but yeah there like ah low end car it looked like .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Im looking for a decent 67 convertible for sale if anyone is selling one or knows of one PM me.thanks


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Im looking for a decent 67 convertible for sale if anyone is selling one or knows of one PM me.thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> Im looking for a decent 67 convertible for sale if anyone is selling one or knows of one PM me.thanks


dam another one ?.. my primo has one he's thinking about selling I'll send you pics if he says yes


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

My pride and joys together ...:happy:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

209impala said:


> Damn Rasta where you been bro? Hit me up when you get a chance.





D-Cheeze said:


> right on Rhasta ...see ya out there





67Joe said:


> What's bn going on homie ?





67Joe said:


> You still in sac last time I talked to you... you was on watt ave ?





chewie said:


> :rimshot: :wave:





cafeconlechedjs said:


> Waddup Rasta,
> Welcome back homeboy...



RIGHT ON FELLAS.....im back to work now and getting this in perspective, like getting my 67 back on the streets!!!
you fellas doing good....imma see you guys again soon!
FRANK.....imma hit you up
DCHEESE....brah, that ride is looking hella nice - message me your # brah
JOE....im in west sac, im at the DMV on braodway :thumbsup: send me your #
CHEWIE.....ONE LOVE BRAH - you too chew dawg
LOS.....send me your number again, i got a new phone and lost my contacts
DEBO....im still jealous of your rides bradah 
ok fellas.....i need some stuff, i wanna convert the corner pieces to lights, anyone gots hook up on the cages, chrome cage and wiring


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


> My pride and joys together ...:happy:


:h5:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cool runnings said:


> RIGHT ON FELLAS.....im back to work now and getting this in perspective, like getting my 67 back on the streets!!!
> you fellas doing good....imma see you guys again soon!
> ok fellas.....i need some stuff, i wanna convert the corner pieces to lights, anyone gots hook up on the cages, chrome cage and wiring


Ebay or car shop brah! Hey is your # still the same?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> dam another one ?.. my primo has one he's thinking about selling I'll send you pics if he says yes


Cool.thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back ttt for the 67 riders


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Question for the 67 riders,is the frame on a 2 dr ht the same as a vert frame?
Is there just extra mounts or anything like that?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Im looking for a decent 67 convertible for sale if anyone is selling one or knows of one PM me.thanks


Cum on Guy!!!!!! Let us catch up


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> Question for the 67 riders,is the frame on a 2 dr ht the same as a vert frame?
> Is there just extra mounts or anything like that?


vert frames are made bulkier and have 1 extra mounting hole. HT frame will work with some mods.better off looking for correct one.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Cum on Guy!!!!!! Let us catch up


cruise by the pad i got a bag of money tree seeds:biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

209impala said:


> Ebay or car shop brah! Hey is your # still the same?


wasssup frank....my number is the same!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> cruise by the pad i got a bag of money tree seeds:biggrin:











I look over ur wall OOOO ya tree is ready 4 picking:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

saw this 1 at LB swpmeet


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> I look over ur wall OOOO ya tree is ready 4 picking:roflmao::roflmao:


Lol este vato


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

debo67ss said:


> vert frames are made bulkier and have 1 extra mounting hole. HT frame will work with some mods.better off looking for correct one.


Thanx for the info


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

laylo67 said:


> saw this 1 at LB swpmeet


That fuckers nice :nicoderm:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

cool runnings said:


> RIGHT ON FELLAS.....im back to work now and getting this in perspective, like getting my 67 back on the streets!!!
> you fellas doing good....imma see you guys again soon!
> FRANK.....imma hit you up
> DCHEESE....brah, that ride is looking hella nice - message me your # brah
> ...


Text message sent. . .


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

whats up fellaz... my dumba ss ordered the un-assmelbed door panels to save a couple hundred bucks... so i have to figure out how to transfer the panel over to the old metal part that goes on the top of the door... then just the dash is left to color match cuz its gonna look like shit i imagine next to fresh seats and door panesl...


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> My pride and joys together ...:happy:


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

HOMIES I HAVE A AXEL FOR A 67 FOR 300 AND ALSO ALOT OF SUSPENSION PARTS HIT ME UP ALSO A FRAME FOR CHEAP 250:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*67 joe playing with that hoe 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

getting a set up ready for next rag top


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> getting a set up ready for next rag top


Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> getting a set up ready for next rag top


what dose a set up like this cost ???


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

@debo I am located in Australia come over bro I love you to fix my car 209 cheers for the advice I think im going a 600 holley with an edlebrock endurashine manifold all chrome pulleys and new water pump and a nice mild cam . Papa snops try chev restoration world for the suspension kit I know all the guys here use the truck and car shop to .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> what dose a set up like this cost ???


About $800 in parts plus labor..


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya Buddy


debo67ss;16620154 said:


> About $800 in parts plus labor..


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

hno:



debo67ss said:


> getting a set up ready for next rag top


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> About $800 in parts plus labor..


So what's up Debo? You finally gonna' start hooking everybody's 67's up? 
Could be a cool little side business to help you keep feeding your money tree...


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> hno:


Man that looks hard bro !!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

A few pics of the ride @ our annual All Chapters BBQ this past Saturday.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

209impala said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

debo67ss said:


> About $800 in parts plus labor..


How much is labor :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

laylo67 said:


> saw this 1 at LB swpmeet


God that is beautiful!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

209impala said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Todd said:


> View attachment 633785


nice wheel/hubcap choice


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT FOR THE 67s. Getting closer .slowly but surly getting it together


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

moreno54 said:


> TTT FOR THE 67s. Getting closer .slowly but surly getting it together
> View attachment 645119
> View attachment 645120
> View attachment 645121


Looks gd homie I heard you bn gttn busy on it . You gna be ready in two weeks ? If you nd anything hit me up .


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

67Joe said:


> Looks gd homie I heard you bn gttn busy on it . You gna be ready in two weeks ? If you nd anything hit me up .


what's up bro! Long time no see. Man I wish it was gonna b done. Its still down south I'm Prably go get it Friday. 
Good lookin out I'll hit u up if I do. hows the 7 ?


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

moreno54 said:


> View attachment 646554
> View attachment 646555


Coo ... yeah I heard it was down there so I've bn waiting to see ur work . Man it's coming out hard can't wait to see it in person , I've bn trying to work on my 7 but working to much ..


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

moreno54 said:


> View attachment 646554
> View attachment 646555


:thumbsup:


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Fellas.... been a while since I check in with the 67 Familia. Hope you are all well. The rides are all looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

ez_rider said:


> Fellas.... been a while since I check in with the 67 Familia. Hope you are all well. The rides are all looking good. :thumbsup:


Q-Vole' EZ? Hope your familia is doing well brother. 

Carlos


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*just a little something to mark on them CALENDERS 
*


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
Anybody have the door for the center console 
For sale? Mines busted and was repaired poorly. 

Call me if you got one. PayPal ready. 

Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

moreno54 said:


> TTT FOR THE 67s. Getting closer .slowly but surly getting it together
> View attachment 645119
> View attachment 645120
> View attachment 645121


I have a prediction. This is gonna be badass! :yes:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

looking god buttas, almost there... im gonna roll mine primed this summer, ill paint it next year...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc166/chainy67ss/2013-05-20_11-26-48_640.jpg[/IMG
$150 local pick up only


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

$150 local pick up only


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> looking god buttas, almost there... im gonna roll mine primed this summer, ill paint it next year...


That's my plan too. Tired of my ride sitting in
The garage. I'm rolling it...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> looking god buttas, almost there... im gonna roll mine primed this summer, ill paint it next i'll year...


 it is suppose to be getting glazed and blocked right now, but


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> That's my plan too. Tired of my ride sitting in
> The garage. I'm rolling it...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> it is suppose to be getting glazed and blocked right now, but


uh oh...


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

does anyone know where I could get the bumper gruards inserts


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

there not reproduced ....i ended up modifying a set from a 69 camaro to fit my rear gaurds ...came out decent


raul123 said:


> does anyone know where I could get the bumper gruards inserts


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


> there not reproduced ....i ended up modifying a set from a 69 camaro to fit my rear gaurds ...came out decent


Are the Camaro inserts repopped? What do they
Go for?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Back to the top.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Are the Camaro inserts repopped? What do they
> Go for?


I paid about 55.00 shipped around 6 years ago ... Got them from classic industries .... Only got the rears


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

still a long way to go..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

dirty


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey guys, quick question: my gas gauge was working, then all of a sudden it stopped... i tried looking for a fuse but the "cluster" fuse is good and i figured the whole cluster is together...

the tank is new, so i assume the sending unit is good too, i got the ride in this condition...

what can i check...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well, i grounded out the gauge in the trunk, and it went all the way to full and back... gotta be that sending unit, didnt want to drop the tank, oh well...!!!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Peezy_420 said:


> still a long way to go..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> well, i grounded out the gauge in the trunk, and it went all the way to full and back... gotta be that sending unit, didnt want to drop the tank, oh well...!!!


Yup !!! That's how Debo told me to check my sender! Dropping the tank isn't to bad, helleva lot easier than when I did my Suburban!!!:yessad:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> Yup !!! That's how Debo told me to check my sender! Dropping the tank isn't to bad, helleva lot easier than when I did my Suburban!!!:yessad:


yeah, i gotta replace that and check my vent... i think its clogged cuz i can only add about 2/3 gallons at a time before it starts to come out of the filler neck...

:-(


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

that vert is bad as fuck


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

debo67ss said:


>


Jeebus ?


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


 clean ass ride DBO ....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

debo67ss said:


>


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


>


It just never gets old.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

:fool2:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

debo67ss said:


>


 What coloris that?? The gm factory "fawn"??


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Damn! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

FOR SALE Reproduction...LH EYEBROW MOLDING....NEW...COMPLETE WITH CLIPS/MOUNTING HARDWARE...100 obo...buks SHIPPED..paypal ready...PM me...thanks


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

chewie said:


> FOR SALE LH EYEBROW MOLDING....NEW...COMPLETE WITH CLIPS/MOUNTING HARDWARE...100 obo...buks SHIPPED..paypal ready...PM me...thanks
> 
> View attachment 658440
> 
> ...


It doesn't look nos ?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

chewie said:


> FOR SALE Reproduction...LH EYEBROW MOLDING....NEW...COMPLETE WITH CLIPS/MOUNTING HARDWARE...100 obo...buks SHIPPED..paypal ready...PM me...thanks
> 
> View attachment 658440
> 
> ...


You better come down some Chewie! They have the pair on Ebay for $125 bro


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

i remember these going for as much as $800 back in the day. 
thank God for reproductions. 
Now they need to come on with them bumper gaurds.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

thought i was getting close to finished, but 
my bodyman still massaging it.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Looks real good!


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

Are you still selling the bumpers? If so how much and do you have pics you can email me @ [email protected]


67chevy said:


> need an opinion lookin 2 sell my fully engraved bumpers front nd back nd rechromed wut wud b a good askin price 4 them also sum upper molded a-arms engraved wit 67 engraved in the middle thanks 67 riders


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> i remember these going for as much as $800 back in the day.
> thank God for reproductions.
> Now they need to come on with them bumper gaurds.


I was in another site and they were saying that
Someone has started repo oping the center consoles.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> i remember these going for as much as $800 back in the day.
> thank God for reproductions.
> Now they need to come on with them bumper gaurds.


Repops don't fit that Good... good thing I have a few of sets..


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

giofreak03 said:


> Are you still selling the bumpers? If so how much and do you have pics you can email me @ [email protected]


pm'd u bro


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*repopping


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> You better come down some Chewie! They have the pair on Ebay for $125 bro


I have that same one in ah box ....yeah you can buy a set for that , hell I'll sale mines. The one everyone needs is the other side .there better than nothing until you find an nos .it's real thin n on the ends the bends r real small .


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

209impala said:


> You better come down some Chewie! They have the pair on Ebay for $125 bro


Wassup bro how u been?...yea thanks for the feedback and the info...
75 buks sounds better..shipped..


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

chewie said:


> Wassup bro how u been?...yea thanks for the feedback and the info...
> 75 buks sounds better..shipped..


What's up homie ...I had one polished to match my nos one's n you can't tell unless I open the hood n ur looking for it .


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 659291
> 
> thought i was getting close to finished, but
> my bodyman still massaging it.


very nice, you're getting close


----------



## Biglos503 (Jun 17, 2013)

what the funk! when I got my 67 back it had the same shit 8 10's!?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

chewie said:


> Wassup bro how u been?...yea thanks for the feedback and the info...
> 75 buks sounds better..shipped..


Waz up Chewie, yeah bro you know me always looking around Ebay or wherever for extras I need a full set for my tio's SS so he can start driving it this year.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :thumbsup:





Peezy_420 said:


> Damn! :wow: :thumbsup:





BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Looks real good!



Thanks 67 fambam!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 659291
> 
> thought i was getting close to finished, but
> my bodyman still massaging it.


Looks good.. Good things take time! :thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats happening 67 fam, I was cruising around on the web, and found the following craigslist ad looking for a 67 Impala in the Indianapolis area for a wedding. 
Thought I'd share this with you guys. Maybe someone can make a few bucks and help these people out. If youre interested reply directly to them.
I do not know them but thought I's pass it along. . .




ReplyReply to: [email protected][SUP] [?][/SUP] 
flag [SUP][?][/SUP] :  miscategorized prohibited spam best ofPosted: 2013-05-23, 11:06PM EDT
[h=2]67 Chevy impala (Central Indiana)[/h] Hey, I'm desperately trying to find someone who owns (or can point me in the direction of someone who owns) a 67 Chevy impala. Here's why:
On August 3rd I am marrying the most amazing man, whose favorite car happens to be the 67 Chevy impala. He has graciously let me plan everything just the way I want, so I wanted to surprise him by having someone drive us from the church to the reception in this car. Upon finding this out he said it was sweet, but impossible. ( so naturally I HAVE to find a way  ). 
I've contacted several car shows and haven't had any luck. Can anyone on here help me out? I would pay the day of for gas, travel expenses etc.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Oooops, my bad. I guess its Indiana. . .


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

hello everyone I had this baby in the garage for ten years and finally I got it cleaned up and rolling on stocks:{~


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a side shot.


----------



## mikebresijn (Apr 11, 2013)

IT'S FERRY RARE IN THE NETHERLANDS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

badass


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Bad ass pic bro.. it was cool crusin with you for a minute tearing the the SJ streets...:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Bad ass pic bro.. it was cool crusin with you for a minute tearing the the SJ streets...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

D-Cheeze said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cityboi213 (Sep 25, 2012)

need a driver side quarter panel for a 1967 impala vert if anybody has one or knows anyone who has one shoot me a email at [email protected]


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Took the 7 out for a little ride today


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice like always, queso


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> Took the 7 out for a little ride today


*Looking good with them wires Rich..... *:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*~~~~~~LIQUID SUNSHINE~~~~~~ 

*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*~~~~~59 Dash~~~~~~~ 

*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MONEY-MAKER said:


>


Dammmmmm


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
Does anyone know if the glove box door on the 
Center console is the same on the manual
and automatics? Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


> Ttt


Looks bad ass bro! i luv your 67!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

finally got around to cleaning the interior this past weekend. i hate white interior..


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats up 67 family?
I need some help. I picked up a power bucket seat track for my 67 but need to find somebody to go through it.
I'm close to LA and want to take it somewhere that I dont have to ship it to, but will shil if they are reliable. 
If any of you guys have any good shops that you've dealt with please let me know. 

Thanks
Carlos


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *~~~~~59 Dash~~~~~~~
> 
> *


DAMMM... ANOTHER LEVEL!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Badass:h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> finally got around to cleaning the interior this past weekend. i hate white interior..


Whites tuff ... I had a 66 mustang with white interior ... Never again ...:rant:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

back at it


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wasssuper fellas.....all these pics got me motivated to get my 67 back to life!!

quik question....does anyonw know where i can get the disc brake conversion from?, front and back :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cool runnings said:


> wasssuper fellas.....all these pics got me motivated to get my 67 back to life!!
> 
> quik question....does anyonw know where i can get the disc brake conversion from?, front and back :thumbsup:


Summit has got good pricing ... Check em out ... But keep in mind you will have to get disc brake 14 inch rims if you gonna keep the og look ... Og rims won't work ... Personally I would only do disc in front ... Drum rear is kool


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

cool runnings said:


> wasssuper fellas.....all these pics got me motivated to get my 67 back to life!!
> 
> quik question....does anyonw know where i can get the disc brake conversion from?, front and back :thumbsup:


text sent. . . hit me back Rasta


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

are the front window trim from the 66 the same as 67:dunno:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Getting ready to install my 8 track in the 7. 
Anybody got a template or some tips?
Thanks


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

I believe there's mounting holes under ash tray already


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

front winsheld trim from a 66 does it fit 67?


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

cool runnings said:


> wasssuper fellas.....all these pics got me motivated to get my 67 back to life!!
> 
> quik question....does anyonw know where i can get the disc brake conversion from?, front and back :thumbsup:


Abs power brake inc has the front and rear disc brake kit. They are the lowrider kit with zero offset and designed to clear 13's if you are going with spokes. 
http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset002.html


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

46'Areosedan said:


> Abs power brake inc has the front and rear disc brake kit. They are the lowrider kit with zero offset and designed to clear 13's if you are going with spokes.
> http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset002.html


Good kit for reversed spokes but still won't work with og wheels


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> I believe there's mounting holes under ash tray already


Thanks Debo. I checked but didn't find any. 
Guess I get to drill a few holes under there.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


> Good kit for reversed spokes but still won't work with og wheels


Do you have to grind the calipers? Which disc brakes will work with stock wheels?

--Turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

turri 67 said:


> Do you have to grind the calipers? Which disc brakes will work with stock wheels?
> 
> --Turri.


With a.b.s set up u can run 14 in steel wheel as long as u use them off a g-body car .u can use og hub caps.


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

67 RAG IN TEXAS MY NEW TOY


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


jrod6676 said:


> View attachment 670786
> View attachment 670791
> View attachment 670792
> View attachment 670793
> ...


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

*was up*


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 670931


Looking good


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Also nice rag besides them rims


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

thudy said:


> View attachment 670931


Nice! 
how much are ur A-ARMS extended bro? Perfect!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I got a set of chrome and molded uppers, lowers, and springs. Uppers are extended 1" and have new poly bushings installed on both. These are nice but are not show quality. There are some scratches from sitting on a frame and being moved around but not bad. I'll post pics soon. Any ??'s pm me.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 670931


Post in color homie looks clean


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

jrod6676 said:


> View attachment 670788


tell that kid to stand up straight


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got 1 bucket bottom seat support spring that I don't need for my build. Can't post pics right now b/c Im on my phone but It's new and Ill post later or hit me up and I can send pics right to you. Bought it new from Classic Industrues for $95. Send me your best offer if you need it or maybe you have something to trade? I need miscellaneous
Interior trim, handles, rubber. Lmk. 

Thanks guys
Carlos 310 948-8247


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

jrod6676 said:


> View attachment 670786
> View attachment 670791
> View attachment 670792
> View attachment 670793
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*(1) 1966-1967 bottom seat support springs for sale*



cafeconlechedjs said:


> I've got 1 bucket bottom seat support spring that I don't need for my build. Can't post pics right now b/c Im on my phone but It's new and Ill post later or hit me up and I can send pics right to you. Bought it new from Classic Industrues for $95. Send me your best offer if you need it or maybe you have something to trade? I need miscellaneous
> Interior trim, handles, rubber. Lmk.
> 
> Thanks guys
> Carlos 310 948-8247


Here are 3 pics. Brand new bottom bucket seat support springs, never installed. . .
Can work for many different years (listed as 1966-1967)
Hit me up before I put it on ebay. . .


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Frogg said:


> tell that kid to stand up straight



sapo, whats up man...??? long time... where you been...???


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

209impala said:


> I got a set of chrome and molded uppers, lowers, and springs. Uppers are extended 1" and have new poly bushings installed on both. These are nice but are not show quality. There are some scratches from sitting on a frame and being moved around but not bad. I'll post pics soon. Any ??'s pm me.










































Like I said their not perfect but cool for a street car. Just testing the waters right now. PM me if interested.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

i have a rear defroster for sale complete works great.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 672316
> i have a rear defroster for sale complete works great.


How much you asking brother? Please PM me.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


Looking good bro. Post up some more interior pics
If you can. I'm putting my interior together right now
And it's also red but with buckets and a center console.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

I have these rear and front guards for sale


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

1966 belair its Devoir ,ca parting out dude has a 64 rage there but he's nutts said he got offered 20k and said no need Total resto.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

How much


STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> I have these rear and front guards for sale
> View attachment 672422


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> I have these rear and front guards for sale
> View attachment 672422


Nice...


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> I have these rear and front guards for sale
> View attachment 672422


How much for the bumper guards


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 672316
> i have a rear defroster for sale complete works great.


Do u still have the rear defroster


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone have or know where I can get a SS steering column becuz I'm putting in a center console in


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

cap67rice said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can get a SS steering column becuz I'm putting in a center console in


So you're looking for a tilt column without a gear shifter?
Hit up Angel @ Martinez Restoration (626) 252-1350.
He rebuilds them. Good luck


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

I still have everything


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> I still have everything


How much for the front bumper guards


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

67 parts garage sale. . .
So I'm finally putting my car back together and realized I've got alot of extra parts that are taking up way too much room. Want them gone!
Here's a quick list, I'm sure I will forget stuff but will add more to this later with the pics or I can send pics directly to you if you PM me with a cell number or email address. Here we go:

-Complete front disc brakes of another 67 Impala. Have everything including the power booster and master cylinder.
-L and R vent window frames-one is missing glass (glass is untinted)
-Rear window trim and lower trim piece (also have plastic corner pieces)-these are kind of rough but complete
-Dash bezel and Dash plastic lens
-AM radio (was refurbished and is absolutely beautiful, looks like new)
-Rear window (non-tinted)
-Complete comfortron set up (controller, hard to find sensors, etc)
-AC brackets and AC unit (also have under dash and firewall AC units)
-AC condensor and AC radiator support bracket (the square one that bolts to the front of the car)
-Interior trim that runs along the top of the side windows on both sides (pretty rough but restorable)
-Left side corner light assembly
-near perfect trunk molding insert for 67 wagon
-complete wire harness (OEM) 

Thats it for now. Hit me up if you need any of these items. Best offer gets them. . .

Carlos


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Also have NOS comfortron bird cage (like new-super shiny) and a dash pad for AC cars with an OEM bird cage. . .


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Carlos shoot me a price on that front disc set up. Sent you a pm a while ago you never got back to me:dunno:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

one inch


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> one inch
> View attachment 673845
> View attachment 673846


Looking good Thudy :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

what do u want for the harness


cafeconlechedjs said:


> 67 parts garage sale. . .
> So I'm finally putting my car back together and realized I've got alot of extra parts that are taking up way too much room. Want them gone!
> Here's a quick list, I'm sure I will forget stuff but will add more to this later with the pics or I can send pics directly to you if you PM me with a cell number or email address. Here we go:
> 
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> what do u want for the harness


Papa_Snops-
I was getting ready to spend a grip on new wires
And decided to use these instead. Sorry bro.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

ok what about the left corner parking lite assembly.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> ok what about the left corner parking lite assembly.


$20 plus shipping unless you're close to LA?
PM me to arrange.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anybody got a clean driver side kick panel? 
Please PM me if you do. Thanks


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

thudy said:


> one inch
> View attachment 673845
> View attachment 673846


:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*67 parts*

Here are some pics. Hit me up if you see anything you need. Thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*More 67 parts*

Trunk insert is almost perfect but I think it's for a wagon


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*67 parts*

More pics. 

-Front disc brakes are complete. Have drums too (not pictured).
-Trunk Insert is for 67 wagon, NOS Mats NOT for sale- just showing off.
-Passenger side kick panel is rough, cut up along top edge. Have both sides.
-New bucket seat bottom springs were never installed.


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

Been a while since I posted here. Hope all is well with everyone. Putting up these molded bumper guards up for sale. Both front and back guard sets. Molded and plated. Ready to install. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> More pics.
> 
> -Front disc brakes are complete. Have drums too (not pictured).
> -Trunk Insert is for 67 wagon, NOS Mats NOT for sale- just showing off.
> ...



Hey Pimp. i may need that trunk emblem. PM me if possible.

Thanks


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*67 bumper guards*

Anybody want to buy my set of bumper guards 
So I can buy EZ's set? Hit me up for more pics.


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

I can get the clip that holds the brake line on the axel lost mine :buttkick:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

thudy said:


> one inch
> View attachment 673845
> View attachment 673846


Bad ass ride bro... can i ask what style of antenna's you runnin?? looks great


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

DAMM.. i really like this 67! Color is beautiful! 

TTT


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*67 bumper guards for sale*

67 bumper guards for sale. Full set with all mounting
Hardware. Driver quality with no dents. Rubbers in
Good shape. Hit me up if interested.


Bump...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

My son having some fun..


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

If anybody is looking for a strato bench check
Under parts for "67 caprice parts for sale".
Dudes got a complete 67 caprice he's parting out.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Dam looking badass homie


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SALVADO 67 said:


> Dam looking badass homie


Gracias brother


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT


badass ...I like it on those wheels


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> If anybody is looking for a strato bench check
> Under parts for "67 caprice parts for sale".
> Dudes got a complete 67 caprice he's parting out.


Went and checked out this Caprice today. My bad,
It's a regular bench not a strato. Lots of good parts
On the car though. Homeboy's name is Lee. Cool dude.
Check out the thread under the parts section. 
Cars located in Gardena, CA


----------



## daz1967327 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## daz1967327 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> My son having some fun..


:thumbsup::yes::nicoderm:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


 so damn clean


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT


:thumbsup: ! shit


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Bad ass ride bro... can i ask what style of antenna's you runnin?? looks great


 thanks bro they are the 1966 slant style antenna's


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anybody got a clean molding trim for the face
Of the ash tray? Please PM me if you do.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> If anybody is looking for a strato bench check
> Under parts for "67 caprice parts for sale".
> Dudes got a complete 67 caprice he's parting out.


:shocked:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


> badass ...I like it on those wheels





67imp said:


> :thumbsup::yes::nicoderm:





Peezy_420 said:


> :thumbsup: ! shit





thudy said:


> thanks bro they are the 1966 slant style antenna's





EL ESE 67 said:


> Dam looking badass homie





SJ ALLDAY said:


> :shocked:


Gracias 67 fam bam! 
TTT FOR THE RYDERS!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally installed my rear window vent shades. if you're looking homeboys LIL name is Rubtap. He has threads in the parts section.
I love these shades, not Sancos (obviously), but they are good quality and look good.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Finally installed my rear window vent shades. if you're looking homeboys LIL name is Rubtap. He has threads in the parts section.
> I love these shades, not Sancos (obviously), but they are good quality and look good.


shoot me the info bro I think I want a set.


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

can any body help me with this question I just about done with my rebuild on my engine im running headers and a short water pump with a longer alternator bracket still on drivers side I need to get the correct fan belt size any ideas .


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

cap67rice said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can get a SS steering column becuz I'm putting in a center console in


Hey brother,
I'm putting a center console in too. How do you know
Where to cut for the linkage?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

aussieiains64 said:


> can any body help me with this question I just about done with my rebuild on my engine im running headers and a short water pump with a longer alternator bracket still on drivers side I need to get the correct fan belt size any ideas .


Get some string and place it where the belt would
Go. Mark it with a sharpie and take that to the auto
Parts store and have them match it with a belt the same
Size.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

209impala said:


> shoot me the info bro I think I want a set.


Ruben Tapia: 626 736-7047


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh yeah... Watchu know about this?
Got one for both sides.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Somebody was looking for these awhile back. 
I have both L and R and an extra one because
The wire was cut on the left side. Hit me up
If you need these corner light assemblies.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


what happened to your antenna bro...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> View attachment 672282
> View attachment 672283
> View attachment 672284
> 
> ...


sold, sold, sold...!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> sold, sold, sold...!!!


:yes: :thumbsup: Thanks again Ralph!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> what happened to your antenna bro...???


got kids out side playing ball. its not garaged so i tend to have broken antennas on the Impalas from time to time


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

i am still looking for the cornner light brackets if you still have them ? i sent you a message .. cheers.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> i am still looking for the cornner light brackets if you still have them ? i sent you a message .. cheers.


PM sent


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> :yes: :thumbsup: Thanks again Ralph!


oh no, thank you sir...



SJ ALLDAY said:


> got kids out side playing ball. its not garaged so i tend to have broken antennas on the Impalas from time to time


awe man, that sucks... at least its just the actual antenna and not the whole thing...!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> oh no, thank you sir...
> 
> 
> 
> awe man, that sucks... at least its just the actual antenna and not the whole thing...!!!


Do they sell them individual


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Do they sell them individual


on the impala bobs website they have the mast separate and the base separate and then the pricey as assembly.... but thats a pricey site, im sure you can get it cheaper with a little bit of research...


----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)

Got this up for grabs.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Somebody was looking for these awhile back.
> I have both L and R and an extra one because
> The wire was cut on the left side. Hit me up
> If you need these corner light assemblies.


SOLD!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Taking my dash apart to paint. Do you guys know 
If the same tool can be used to take off the ignition,
Light and windshield washer controllers? Anybody
Got one for sale? Lmk.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks !:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> thanks !:thumbsup:


Your corner light assemblies have been shipped. 
Check your inbox for tracking info.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

thank you i got the tracking info looking forward to getting them !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

casuals said:


> Got this up for grabs.
> View attachment 679850


Sick


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


>


what's next? 572 big block? j/k  not a fan of the big wheels on classics but this one actually looks good


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

casuals said:


> Got this up for grabs.
> View attachment 679850


:boink:



65ss said:


> what's next? *572 big block*? j/k  not a fan of the big wheels on classics but this one actually looks good


:boink: :boink:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 683025
> :h5:


Looks clean homie more pics plse


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anybody looking for 67 kick panels?
PM me with your # or email and I can
Send you pics. Got 3. Lmk.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Got some 1967 Fox Craft skirts and scuff pads for sale. 
These are twice as wide as the OEM skirts. 
PM me with your number or email for pics. 

Thanks


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

thx


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 683970


Dam homie this 7 is clean I like it


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

quick question for my juiced up comrades: do the front fenders require any cutting to clear the cylinder...???

i would like to "cut" it up the least possible (i know that doesn't make sense to some people) but i want to keep it as clean as possible...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

inner fenders slightly but not much if at all. Sometimes you might not have to depends on your cutout where the cylinders sit.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anybody need a pair of 67 cornering lights?
Got the assembly (black bases), chrome bezels
And white lenses. Hit me up for pics and info.


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

wtt on the cornering lights im interested ship to Aus


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Hpw much Bro, I want them


cafeconlechedjs said:


> Anybody want to buy my set of bumper guards
> So I can buy EZ's set? Hit me up for more pics.


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

what a beautiful 67 you got there Bro!


MONEY-MAKER said:


> *~~~~~~LIQUID SUNSHINE~~~~~~
> 
> *


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

67 Rider said:


> Hpw much Bro, I want them


Sorry brother. I was looking for a buyer for about 2 weeks and 
Nothing. EZ sold his set so Im keeping mine.


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

That's a 65 homie


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> View attachment 688834


Nice...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone Have Pics On How To Mount Skirts??
I Have All The Mounting Hardware Just Not Sure How It Goes.....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

thudy said:


> View attachment 683970


Bad ass ride!


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Todd said:


> View attachment 688834


:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

EL ESE 67 said:


> That's a 65 homie


There's a 65 in that picture ?????
I must have missed it !


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

What's up fellas I'm looking for caprice body moldings also the hoodlip molding and brows and wheel well moldings if any body happens to have any of these get with me on a pm thanks in advance -Heavenbound


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

Todd said:


> View attachment 688834


Sick 7.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/374490-67-frame-sale-new-post.html


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

the lip molding and eye brows you can get them from the car shop in Orange....but the body molding are hard to find


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

HEAVENBOUND68 said:


> What's up fellas I'm looking for caprice body moldings also the hoodlip molding and brows and wheel well moldings if any body happens to have any of these get with me on a pm thanks in advance -Heavenbound


PM me your contact info. I've got a complete set
of OEM 67 wheel well moldings. Good for daily driver. 
Lmk


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

ok i got a quick question ...i picked up some corrner light brackets and now i am looking around the net and it looks like i need a few things .. how does the FRONT CORNERING LAMP MOUNTING BRACKET work ?
























https://www.impalaparts.com/product.php?productid=67FCLB


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got a complete set of 67 Wherl well moldings. 
Brand new repops still in the packaging. Running
Skirts so I don't need them. Will throw in a set of
NOS door edge guards. $125 plus shipping. 

Listed on ebay so hit me up if you want them. 

Thanks
Carlos


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking to trade my shovel head for a 67


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

805dicos said:


> Looking to trade my shovel head for a 67


Ttt


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

805dicos said:


> Ttt


Tempting homie I hve 67HT


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

laylo67 said:


> Tempting homie I hve 67HT


Hit me up 209 663 6967


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

nice Harley


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup, nice bike...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

805dicos said:


> Hit me up 209 663 6967


What's the cash price?


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks 13 gs


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

HEAVENBOUND68 said:


> What's up fellas I'm looking for caprice body moldings also the hoodlip molding and brows and wheel well moldings if any body happens to have any of these get with me on a pm thanks in advance -Heavenbound


I have a new set of brows still in plastic


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> What's the cash price?


Cum on guy!!!!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

805dicos said:


> Hit me up 209 663 6967


Ill shoot u some pics


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

laylo67 said:


> Ill shoot u some pics


Yep lets see


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys im looking for a four door 67 for a friend here in aus preferably black anyone looking to sell west coast car would be good


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

this one look like a clean 4 door http://[email protected]


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## Electric Funeral67 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Hello, I am looking for a nice clean set of exterior moldings for 1967 Impala 2dr. NOT SS. I need a clean set that can go straight to polish or chrome. I need all of them

please let me know what you have*


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

805dicos said:


> Looking to trade my shovel head for a 67


Any trades? Out there


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Anybody need a pair of 67 cornering lights?
> Got the assembly (black bases), chrome bezels
> And white lenses. Hit me up for pics and info.


Still for sale


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

This is One of fresno member's Alex's 67.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice 7


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That blue rag is the shit!


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

I cant post up pics anyone got a hint I know I used to be able to now I cant


----------



## Electric Funeral67 (Aug 29, 2013)

Electric Funeral67 said:


> *Hello, I am looking for a nice clean set of exterior moldings for 1967 Impala 2dr. NOT SS. I need a clean set that can go straight to polish or chrome. I need all of them
> 
> please let me know what you have*



:dunno:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Electric Funeral67 said:


> :dunno:


i dont think anybody has any homie...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy:






:thumbsup:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

how much for those disc brakes and spindles


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LA COUNTY said:


> :cheesy:
> View attachment 740945
> :thumbsup:


X2 that's bomb


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have an electrical issue got no low beam I got park lights and I got high beam I just changed out the switch where is the light relay and does the voltage reg have anything to do with the lights I got a new alternator it doesn't require the voltage reg no more any ideas .


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Change or check dimmer switch on the floor.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm: Man that 67 looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

LA COUNTY said:


> :nicoderm: Man that 67 looks clean :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

MONEY-MAKER said:


>



Hell yeah...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

1967 convertible trunk moulding for sale.






one of them is for a caprice the other two are for verts.


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> 1967 convertible trunk moulding for sale.
> View attachment 749306
> one of them is for a caprice the other two are for verts.


Mike, give me a call in the morning. I might need the rag molding.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Dreamer62 said:


> Mike, give me a call in the morning. I might need the rag molding.


 pm ur number I have a new phone.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MONEY-MAKER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

my son vinny's car 67 rag impala


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

J rodd dope ride this one @creepin cheers for the advice it worked a treat all my lights are know working thank you


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> 1967 convertible trunk moulding for sale.
> View attachment 749306
> one of them is for a caprice the other two are for verts.


Nice...bump for some hard to find pieces


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Nice...bump for some hard to find pieces


thanks Carlos


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> 1967 convertible trunk moulding for sale.
> View attachment 749306
> one of them is for a caprice the other two are for verts.


 how much for the cap's


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

angel1954 said:


> how much for the cap's


50


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

After garaging my car for 10 years I decided
I'm going to put her back together and roll. Here's
A few pics ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Colored wheels on lowriders are wack


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> After garaging my car for 10 years I decided
> I'm going to put her back together and roll. Here's
> A few pics ...


tight


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/286997-d-m-auto-body-10.html#post16858452:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Colored wheels on lowriders are wack


it does look better with the chrome 13's...!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> it does look better with the chrome 13's...!!!


Yea it does


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> After garaging my car for 10 years I decided
> I'm going to put her back together and roll. Here's
> A few pics ...



interior looks NICE


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

15 more days till my 67s new debut!!


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up riders see u all in las webo's


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Colored wheels on lowriders are wack



AMEN to that !!!


only new school cats think its cool


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 770081
> View attachment 770089
> was up riders see u all in las webo's


Nice ride homie more pics please


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I got a extra set of side body moldings missing driver door.


----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

steeko said:


> AMEN to that !!!
> 
> 
> only new school cats think its cool


Yea I'ma youngster myself but I think that colored dish shit gotta go


----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks .i respect your opinions and thanks for the criticism.i will consider going back to chrome


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Rovertech67 said:


> Different strokes for different folks .i respect your opinions and thanks for the criticism.i will consider going back to chrome


That's true wasn't talkin about your car homie just my opinion


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

thudy said:


> View attachment 770081
> View attachment 770089
> was up riders see u all in las webo's


Car looks great brother. I have the same rear antennas
But don't know where exactly to install them. Do you
Have the template?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

graham said:


> interior looks NICE


Thank you brother. That red really pops!


----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Rovertech67 said:


> View attachment 771162


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Rovertech67 said:


> Different strokes for different folks .i respect your opinions and thanks for the criticism.i will consider going back to chrome


dude, your car itself is fkn clean... i myself am building a black 67 with a red interior... at first everyone was like WTF, then i was able to show'em a pic of yours that i found (btw not trying to jock but i found your pic after i chose that color combo) and then people were like, oh ok... yeah thats cool, LOL...!!!

either way, i was gonna build it... but yeah, your ride is fkn nice...!!!

as for wheels, not really my thing to have a colored barrel, i lke colored spokes but not the dish, but like you said, is for you not them, so fk it...!!!!


----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)

Same here bro ! Everyone told me not to do it . lol.and after I ended up doing it .everyone changed their mind and ended up liking it .i say go for it ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Rovertech67 said:


> View attachment 771226


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Rovertech67 said:


> Same here bro ! Everyone told me not to do it . lol.and after I ended up doing it .everyone changed their mind and ended up liking it .i say go for it ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

Rovertech67 said:


> View attachment 771226


 :thumbsup::guns:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

thudy said:


> View attachment 770081
> View attachment 770089
> was up riders see u all in las webo's


Damm im in luv with this 67! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Rovertech67 said:


> Different strokes for different folks .i respect your opinions and thanks for the criticism.i will consider going back to chrome


Your ride is bad ass my brotha.. just keep it the way it is.. i got me a set 2. TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rovertech67 said:


> View attachment 771226


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

i miss my 67.. need to clean her up and take her for a ride..


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whr u at Debo????


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ralph post up the pic I need a look bro at how you cut the inner fender


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

aussieiains64 said:


> Ralph post up the pic I need a look bro at how you cut the inner fender


sending them now bro...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

did you get'em bro...???


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Where does everyone mount there tissue dispenser? Pics would help thanks


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

ralph cheers bro I got them 67s all day


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

aussieiains64 said:


> ralph cheers bro I got them 67s all day


hell yeah, cool brutha...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

MR.559 said:


> Where does everyone mount there tissue dispenser? Pics would help thanks


Mike Lopez from LIFESTYLE CC mounted his here but thats cuz he has the multiplex under the radio area... 

me personally, i would mount it where he has the multiplex cause i have a color bar, but its up to you really... 

ive seen them in both places...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> Mike Lopez from LIFESTYLE CC mounted his here but thats cuz he has the multiplex under the radio area...
> 
> me personally, i would mount it where he has the multiplex cause i have a color bar, but its up to you really...
> 
> ive seen them in both places...


That were it goes mounted under glove box..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Anyone selling a hood ?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> View attachment 799282


Nice homie


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> View attachment 770081
> View attachment 770089
> was up riders see u all in las webo's


Thudy I'll be out there Manana homie hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> More pics.
> 
> -Front disc brakes are complete. Have drums too (not pictured).
> -Trunk Insert is for 67 wagon, NOS Mats NOT for sale- just showing off.
> ...


how much on the disc brakes


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Looks bad ass on them caps!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

this one looks better


bigdogg323 said:


>


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Almost done with it


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> Almost done with it


Nice any more pics


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> TTT


Clean ass 7


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

can some one tell how to post up pics the upload wont work for


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

aussieiains64 said:


> can some one tell how to post up pics the upload wont work for


theres a couple diferent ways, i use www.tinpypic.com upload them there (make an account so you can keep track of you pictures) then it gives you the code to paste here...

its pretty easy...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

snapped some pics of my 67 yesterday & this one is by far my favorite so far... fkn iPhones are taking decent pics now a days...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> TTT


Haven't seen this1 for while .Whr u been at Guy


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Haven't seen this1 for while .Whr u been at Guy


I had to dig out of the garage took me a couple days & couple cases of beer...lol. been chill in at home cruise by one day to chill


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Haven't seen this1 for while .Whr u been at Guy











Actually been working on da back yard..


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

ST8 PINPUB MY NIGG


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> My son having some fun..


way cool..:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:Cool Clean and Mean 67 Machine:yes::nicoderm: ..


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> way cool..:thumbsup:


Love the stock look homie clean !!!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Rovertech67 said:


> Different strokes for different folks .i respect your opinions and thanks for the criticism.i will consider going back to chrome


crossed wired , would top off your clean ass 7


----------



## Rovertech67 (Apr 23, 2012)

:thumbsup: got some other things planned for her but if i was gonna put any other rims on their it would be those for sure #


ivan619 said:


> crossed wired , would top off your clean ass 7
> View attachment 817922


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

ivan619 said:


> crossed wired , would top off your clean ass 7
> View attachment 817922



Those are really nice...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

aussieiains64 said:


> can some one tell how to post up pics the upload wont work for


i got you big guy, here you go...


some progress work from our brother from down under:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PUBLIC ENEMY


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

How You Fellas Running Your Dual Exhaust On Your 67s?? Straight Back Or Out The Sides? Any Pics??


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

M in Avondale said:


> How You Fellas Running Your Dual Exhaust On Your 67s?? Straight Back Or Out The Sides? Any Pics??


im running mine straight out the back


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

cheers Ralph I take some more of the finished product I got the car all done and on the road today registered and road worthy


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

aussieiains64 said:


> cheers Ralph I take some more of the finished product I got the car all done and on the road today registered and road worthy


sweet, yeah just send them again bro, ill hook you up...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> snapped some pics of my 67 yesterday & this one is by far my favorite so far... fkn iPhones are taking decent pics now a days...


That's clean. Going to pull mine out for a cruise


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Put in a lil garage time


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

clean


debo67ss said:


> PUBLIC ENEMY


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> Put in a lil garage time


To dark homie put up a better pic


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

took my ride out 4 a crzz sunday afternoon man!!!! been awhile:biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> took my ride out 4 a crzz sunday afternoon man!!!! been awhile:biggrin:


Did u go to crenshaw?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

MR.559 said:


> That's clean. Going to pull mine out for a cruise


thanks bro...



MR.559 said:


> Put in a lil garage time


yours like clean as fuck, got any better pics of it...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey guys, for those of you running skirts... have you guys gotten rid of your panhard, my rearend pulls to the left BAD when its lowered, i had to trim the inner fender a little bit just to clear the wheel... i couldnt even put 1 finger in there and on the drivers side i can fit 2 fingers in there, definitely looking into that kit that jason sells to fix that issue...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> thanks bro...
> 
> 
> 
> yours like clean as fuck, got any better pics of it...???


Thanks need to pull it out a snap some better ones


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Did u go to crenshaw?


***** plse!!!!! Na it's not my thang


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> hey guys, for those of you running skirts... have you guys gotten rid of your panhard, my rearend pulls to the left BAD when its lowered, i had to trim the inner fender a little bit just to clear the wheel... i couldnt even put 1 finger in there and on the drivers side i can fit 2 fingers in there, definitely looking into that kit that jason sells to fix that issue...


I'm running my panhard bar and clears cool with the supremes but I lose a little clearance with Daytons. I have an adjustable that I havent put on yet thats supposed to even out the rear when it lays down ?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> I'm running my panhard bar and clears cool with the supremes but I lose a little clearance with Daytons. I have an adjustable that I havent put on yet thats supposed to even out the rear when it lays down ?


damn, lucky ass...!!! my passenger side clears just fine, i can't even mount my driver side, i was thinking for now, why cant i just extend the panhard a little bit...??? just until i can do a more permanent fix (those rear trailing arms)


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

I Need A Driver Side Fender Well For My 67. 
Will Any Other Year of Impala Fit????


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> ***** plse!!!!! Na it's not my thang


Come on guy!!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> ***** plse!!!!! Na it's not my thang











At da shaw *****


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> At da shaw *****


Ya saw it n tht pussy guy B-hind ur car tkes his lady (Bann)


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Ya saw it n tht pussy guy B-hind ur car tkes his lady (Bann)


:facepalm:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> I Need A Driver Side Fender Well For My 67.
> Will Any Other Year of Impala Fit????


Anybody???? :dunno:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Anybody???? :dunno:


Needs to be off a 67 only


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Needs to be off a 67 only


Yeah Thats What I Figured.....
Thanks Debo! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

laylo67 said:


> Ya saw it n tht pussy guy B-hind ur car tkes his lady (Bann)


BUT HE WENT NOT LIKE U. PAN.....


----------



## Electric Funeral67 (Aug 29, 2013)

*I need the left and right side rear body moldings. (behind the wheel well)

if anyone has some hit me up

thanks*


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

fleetwood88 said:


> Anyone selling a hood ?


i got a 427 hood


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> BUT HE WENT NOT LIKE U. PAN.....


Who pool ur string!!!!! Guy


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

leo161 said:


> i got a 427 hood



I'm sure I cant afford it, but I'll ask for the group. . .how much bro?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Electric Funeral67 said:


> *I need the left and right side rear body moldings. (behind the wheel well)
> 
> if anyone has some hit me up
> 
> thanks*


I have driver side maybe pass to let me check this weekend


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Electric Funeral67 said:


> *I need the left and right side rear body moldings. (behind the wheel well)
> 
> if anyone has some hit me up
> 
> thanks*


Sorry only had these


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Snapped a few shots almost done with it


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

MR.559 said:


> Snapped a few shots almost done with it


nice n clean loco… loving it...

when you get down, you gotta take pics under the van ness sign...

i always wanted to do that but my high school rides were never past primer, LOL…!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> nice n clean loco… loving it...
> 
> when you get down, you gotta take pics under the van ness sign...
> 
> i always wanted to do that but my high school rides were never past primer, LOL…!!!


Got some pics of my old rides there lol was going to take the 7 down there but I have not insured it lol maybe this weekend


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> nice n clean loco… loving it...
> 
> when you get down, you gotta take pics under the van ness sign...
> 
> i always wanted to do that but my high school rides were never past primer, LOL…!!!


My son and his bike Doggy Style


----------



## Electric Funeral67 (Aug 29, 2013)

MR.559 said:


> Sorry only had these


*​thanks anyways holmes*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

MONEY-MAKER said:


>


Clean 7 seen it at Az show 2011


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

MR.559 said:


> My son and his bike Doggy Style


thats what I'm talking about…!!!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> Clean 7 seen it at Az show 2011


*We had just broke the car out for that show.. *:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *We had just broke the car out for that show.. *:thumbsup:


Bad ass it was the talk of the show


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> I'm sure I cant afford it, but I'll ask for the group. . .how much bro?


open for offers PM me


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

is the 67 and 68 fast backs have the same angle of the rear window? the cars both look the same except for the bumpers, anyone confirm?


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

parting out 67 impala


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

raul123 said:


> parting out 67 impala


Were you located?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

raul123 said:


> parting out 67 impala


Wht do u have or pic of car ??


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> Snapped a few shots almost done with it


Clean


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

looking for a front bumper







Thanks 510-712-0158


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Uso Breeze said:


> Clean


Thanks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Uso Breeze said:


> looking for a front bumper
> View attachment 868745
> 
> Thanks 510-712-0158


That rag is clean


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

I need some help brothers....i have power windows on my 67 and the rear quarter windows stopped working the other day at the same time so i pulled out the seat and the harness that goes to the switches aint getting no power. all fuses are good the wires are purple green and orange i followed the harness to the fire wall best i can and theres more than one set of these colors...does anybody have a diagram ? or any advice gracias in advance -Heavenbound
PHOTO BUCKET IS UNDERGOING MAINTENANCE RIGHT NOW AND I CANT POST PICS OF THE HARNESS BUT I WILL AS SOON PHOTO BUCKET IS BACK UP


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Cruising crenshaw


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

HEAVENBOUND68 said:


> I need some help brothers....i have power windows on my 67 and the rear quarter windows stopped working the other day at the same time so i pulled out the seat and the harness that goes to the switches aint getting no power. all fuses are good the wires are purple green and orange i followed the harness to the fire wall best i can and theres more than one set of these colors...does anybody have a diagram ? or any advice gracias in advance -Heavenbound
> PHOTO BUCKET IS UNDERGOING MAINTENANCE RIGHT NOW AND I CANT POST PICS OF THE HARNESS BUT I WILL AS SOON PHOTO BUCKET IS BACK UP


There's a relay on drivers side kick panel


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Uso Breeze said:


> looking for a front bumper
> View attachment 868745
> 
> Thanks 510-712-0158


I have a complete one


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Cruising crenshaw


Dammm D-Bo u look diff in person lol


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Dammm D-Bo u look diff in person lol


Better looking huh


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Alotta nice 67s up in here...gotta get back on working on mine...:wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Uso Breeze said:


> looking for a front bumper
> View attachment 868745
> 
> Thanks 510-712-0158


nice rag 67 brother Joe....looking good :h5:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Uso Breeze said:


> looking for a front bumper
> View attachment 868745
> 
> Thanks 510-712-0158









here u go brother joe


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a hood


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

I am looking for frame off a convertible. .


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


>


Love this 7 lke the stock look too homie


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

I have these re chromed super sport hood and trunk emblems for sale


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 888874
> View attachment 888882


Clean line up


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 888874
> View attachment 888882



nice, more pics?


----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 878706
> here u go brother joe


What's the ticket for the front bumper


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 888874
> View attachment 888882










:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Junior Garcia's 67 from Imperials Los Angeles on Trus and 5.20s


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

chevy85-94 said:


> What's the ticket for the front bumper


150$


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

u guys got 7,s for days


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

i got me a 67...:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> 150$


Good price


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

J RAIDER said:


> i got me a 67...:thumbsup:
> View attachment 895090


Can't wait to see this one cruising around town


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

MR.559 said:


> Can't wait to see this one cruising around town


soon...real soon...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

J RAIDER said:


> i got me a 67...:thumbsup:
> View attachment 895090


NICE


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Anybody know what year knuckle guards will
Fit on 67's? Thanks


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Hey guys,
> Anybody know what year knuckle guards will
> Fit on 67's? Thanks


67


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> View attachment 899081


nice anymore pics homie


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> 67


Do they make them for 67? I heard you needed 59 or something like that. . .


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Do they make them for 67? I heard you needed 59 or something like that. . .


I couldn't find any for 67 but I've seen a few on cars


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Do they make them for 67? I heard you needed 59 or something like that. . .


ill take pics


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Do they make them for 67? I heard you needed 59 or something like that. . .


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> I couldn't find any for 67 but I've seen a few on cars


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 903410





STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 903426


no, they don't, i got mine from a 62...


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 903426





STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 903410


Do you have a part # for those guards?



RALPH_DOGG said:


> no, they don't, i got mine from a 62...


How well did they fit? Do you have a pic of how those guards fit on your ride?

Debo, do you have any idea which year knuckle guards fit best on the 67's?

--Turri.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 903426


There all the same one's I've put them all on a boor hande you just have too shave the backs down.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 903426


Thanks brother. 

Anybody got a pair for sale? 
Please Lmk.


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

STREET PLAYERS CAR CLUB 67 RAG


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

groupebks said:


> View attachment 905586


nice n clean, i like it...



streetplayer said:


> View attachment 906225
> 
> STREET PLAYERS CAR CLUB 67 RAG


damn, more pics please...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Carlos interior sick


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 906721
> View attachment 906713
> Carlos interior sick


Loveing that back seat Dammmm looks good


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 906721
> View attachment 906713
> Carlos interior sick


Thanks brother.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

laylo67 said:


> Loveing that back seat Dammmm looks good



Thanks guys. 

Took a back seat out of a 67 Caddi, cut out the 
rear speaker enclosure from my back seat and
welded it onto the Caddi seat, then had it reskinned
with PUI skins for 67 and had shop match skins
for arm rest. 

Really happy with results.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Took a back seat out of a 67 Caddi, cut out the
> rear speaker enclosure from my back seat and
> ...


Killing it. Came out real nice.

--Turri.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Took a back seat out of a 67 Caddi, cut out the
> rear speaker enclosure from my back seat and
> ...


bad ass…!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

streetplayer said:


> View attachment 906225
> 
> STREET PLAYERS CAR CLUB 67 RAG










one of my favorite rag 67s out :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Took a back seat out of a 67 Caddi, cut out the
> rear speaker enclosure from my back seat and
> ...


Came out good. I'm on the hunt 4 a Lac know


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Came out good. I'm on the hunt 4 a Lac know


Wtf!!! Come on guy


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Wtf!!! Come on guy


Wht up De-Bo !!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Wtf!!! Come on guy


mean back seat from a Lac guy!!!!!!lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up homies well I just bought a clean 67 dash cluster off a parts car. I installed it and the dash lights not working. My old one was working fine. Any pointers or troubke shots you guys can offer?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> What's up homies well I just bought a clean 67 dash cluster off a parts car. I installed it and the dash lights not working. My old one was working fine. Any pointers or troubke shots you guys can offer?


Got it lol it was just the ground cable in the back of the cluster


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Any Of you Running 13s With Front Disc Brakes?
What Size Or How Thick Adapters/Spacers Are You Guys Running In Order to Not Grind Calipers?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Any Of you Running 13s With Front Disc Brakes?
> What Size Or How Thick Adapters/Spacers Are You Guys Running In Order to Not Grind Calipers?


Good Q. I'd like to know this too. . .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Any Of you Running 13s With Front Disc Brakes?
> What Size Or How Thick Adapters/Spacers Are You Guys Running In Order to Not Grind Calipers?


Good luck if your using stock disc brakes..a.b.s in orange cat sells a disc brake kit that u can run 13s


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> mean back seat from a Lac guy!!!!!!lol


I'll sell you the one out of my car that I did a few years back..like new..or u can just buy my car?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> I'll sell you the one out of my car that I did a few years back..like new..or u can just buy my car?


This Guy!!!!!!!*lol*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Pm me if you need these side trims


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Pm me if you need these side trims


PM me $$$ 4 them


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Layin low on thanksgiving..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Layin low on thanksgiving..


:nicoderm:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


>



Looking real good


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Hell yeah...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Any of you guys know a shop (in Cali) that rebuilds 
Power window motors? Any leads would be great. 

Thanks

Carlos


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Back TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> At da shaw *****


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thudy said:


> View attachment 770081
> View attachment 770089
> was up riders see u all in las webo's



damm these are nice! Props for the verts and the fastbacks!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


Dammm Sick shit!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

El Stephano said:


> My interior with Ididit steeringcolumn and "wooden" steeringwheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know some people on this site think that any impala after 1964 does not have sex appeal and can never be a true classic!

DAMM THOSE MOTHER FUCKERS GOT THERE HEAD UP THERE ASS!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> You know some people on this site think that any impala after 1964 does not have sex appeal and can never be a true classic!
> 
> DAMM THOSE MOTHER FUCKERS GOT THERE HEAD UP THERE ASS!


yeah, those people are fkn stupid… next thing they're gonna start saying only 58-60, then its gonna be if you don't have a bel-air then your not in… fk it, more for me.. hahahaha…!!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

mabeg said:


>


What mag were thay shooting Joes ride for? Either way well deserved:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

mabeg said:


>





RALPH_DOGG said:


> yeah, those people are fkn stupid… next thing they're gonna start saying only 58-60, then its gonna be if you don't have a bel-air then your not in… fk it, more for me.. hahahaha…!!!


that's right...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oldskool 67 said:


> All original from GM except for the carpet



damm this is sexy! (page 106)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

laylo67 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> What mag were thay shooting Joes ride for? Either way well deserved:thumbsup:


What's going on frank , it's for low rider scene. I think I'm putting it up for sale I bagged it to so it can lay .I didn't want to cut it out got to much into it . What's gd with you ?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67Joe said:


> What's going on frank , it's for low rider scene. I think I'm putting it up for sale I bagged it to so it can lay .I didn't want to cut it out got to much into it . What's gd with you ?


Finally redid my set up and painted up the trunk. Now just have to get some upholstery work done back there.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> Finally redid my set up and painted up the trunk. Now just have to get some upholstery work done back there.


I gt ah hook up in Modesto the vato that did my ride n truck let me no ....send me pics ?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67Joe said:


> I gt ah hook up in Modesto the vato that did my ride n truck let me no ....send me pics ?


:thumbsup: I'll hit you up tomorrow I want something like that.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_ANYONE SELLING A DECENT PROJECT RAG SS OR REGULAR?_


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> _ANYONE SELLING A DECENT PROJECT RAG SS OR REGULAR?_


Hey bro I don't know you but I think I saw you in your 68 driving it, leading a couple of trailers in the middle of the desert on the 15 after the super show. If it was you much props! The TRUTH in the game driving your ride!! Not knocking the trailers but that's legit driving your classic through the desert. 

-- turri


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

turri 67 said:


> Hey bro I don't know you but I think I saw you in your 68 driving it, leading a couple of trailers in the middle of the desert on the 15 after the super show. If it was you much props! The TRUTH in the game driving your ride!! Not knocking the trailers but that's legit driving your classic through the desert.
> 
> -- turri


Ya that was me bro it was a good drive plan on doing it again with the next build I do that was the best part of my weekend driving to the show


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up riders


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

thudy said:


> was up riders


Hey Bro u wlndnt happen to hve any spair trim strips tht go by bck windows whr the two tone meet??


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

Assembly in the works coming out for 2014


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

giofreak03 said:


> View attachment 960321
> View attachment 960329
> View attachment 960337
> View attachment 960345
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: looking real nice !


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

giofreak03 said:


> View attachment 960321
> View attachment 960329
> View attachment 960337
> View attachment 960345
> ...


DAM that looks Sick! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

67 Rider said:


> DAM that looks Sick!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks bro


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

Todd said:


> :thumbsup: looking real nice !


Thank you


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Todd said:


> View attachment 960442


Looks way better with caps on than when you had the roadsters with black walls. Love that roof!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

giofreak03 said:


> View attachment 960321
> View attachment 960329
> View attachment 960337
> View attachment 960345
> ...


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 962529


Thank you


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Wut up fellas I'm looking for a front bench seat for a 67 wagon... Don't know if 68 or 69 impala bel air or bisqaine will fit but if u guys got one in la, sgv, ie, or oc.... pm details please thanks....!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks ! car is getting bagged this week ! ...it's a slow project but i love it .:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 962689


Bad Ass 67

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> Wut up fellas I'm looking for a front bench seat for a 67 wagon... Don't know if 68 or 69 impala bel air or bisqaine will fit but if u guys got one in la, sgv, ie, or oc.... pm details please thanks....!


Phillips muscle car carey's al gm parts .


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 962689


Damn Mike everyone keep their cars at your shop?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ANYONE GOT A CLEAN OG 67 FOR SALE IN SOCAL AREA? PM me


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> ANYONE GOT A CLEAN OG 67 FOR SALE IN SOCAL AREA? PM me


I have a caprice and a vert ss


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

209impala said:


> Damn Mike everyone keep their cars at your shop?


What's up frank? Yea what a trip there's 7-6sevens at the shop


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

You need to finish that caprice brother,it looks bad ass even now,I see you have the og wire hubcaps on it,classy.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

oldsoul said:


> You need to finish that caprice brother,it looks bad ass even now,I see you have the og wire hubcaps on it,classy.


What's good bro u still have that trey?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Sold the 63' bought a 62',dude made me an offer I couldn't refuse. The 62' should be done around February. I hope all is well with Stockton customs bro'. Merry Xmas.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Mine Is Almost Ready For Paint....


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

M in Avondale said:


> View attachment 965698
> 
> Mine Is Almost Ready For Paint....


Looks good bro love the engine set up


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67VERT said:


>


I'm sorry to say that Big Joe aka 67VERT passed away yesterday morning. Though he's been out of the club for a while he was still my friend. May he rest in peace


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

God bless the dead. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

209impala said:


> I'm sorry to say that Big Joe aka 67VERT passed away yesterday morning. Though he's been out of the club for a while he was still my friend. May he rest in peace


Sorry for lost Bro 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

209impala said:


> I'm sorry to say that Big Joe aka 67VERT passed away yesterday morning. Though he's been out of the club for a while he was still my friend. May he rest in peace


R.i.P to the big homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

209impala said:


> I'm sorry to say that Big Joe aka 67VERT passed away yesterday morning. Though he's been out of the club for a while he was still my friend. May he rest in peace


Wow that's crazy .. Saw his car at a you drive a few weeks back bit didn't see him .... He will be missed ... May he rest in peace


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP for the homie from the 67 Famliy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

giofreak03 said:


> View attachment 960321
> View attachment 960329
> View attachment 960337
> View attachment 960345
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

WHO DID MURAL?


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> WHO DID MURAL?


Thanks for the like bro and Alberto Herrera did the murals on my car


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> I have a caprice and a vert ss


Any pics of that vert ss and price


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

giofreak03 said:


> Thanks for the like bro and Alberto Herrera did the murals on my car


:thumbsup: looks good had to give you your props


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got a trunk molding for a 67 Caprice pm me if interested. Good condition.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Happy holidays 67 riders


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> Happy holidays 67 riders


DAMN GINA


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

debo67ss said:


> Happy holidays 67 riders


Dam that shit has ah nice lay to it !!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Happy holidays 67 riders


Looks good same to u n the fam bam


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Finally put in some garage time and took the 7 for a cruise


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Happy holidays 67 riders


Man that's clean


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

MR.559 said:


> Finally put in some garage time and took the 7 for a cruise


Nice!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> Finally put in some garage time and took the 7 for a cruise


i love the paint on your ride you guna throw spokes on it?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

EL ESE 67 said:


> i love the paint on your ride you guna throw spokes on it?


Thanks and yeah either some pre stamp 72 or rays


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

MR.559 said:


> Finally put in some garage time and took the 7 for a cruise


Nice fastback!!!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> Thanks and yeah either some pre stamp 72 or rays


:thumbsup:nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Nice fastback!!!!!


Thanks needs some hide aways hook it up homie lol


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

i would love some hide a way head lights .... or some info on what to buy for parts to make them up ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


7s for Dayyyyyyssss!!!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

laylo67 said:


> 7s for Dayyyyyyssss!!!!!


DAMN AND SOME CLUBS HAVE TROUBLE BRINGING ONE OUT.... PLUS THE OTHER THREE THAT R GOING TO COME OUT....


----------



## watts (Jan 2, 2014)

DO YOU STILL HAVE THESE ????


----------



## watts (Jan 2, 2014)

DO YOU STILL HAVE THESE ?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hve wut


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Could you run skirts with real daytons on the 7s without having to shorten rear end


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

SOMETIME U HVE TO SHAVE THE SKIRTS A BIT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> SOMETIME U HVE TO SHAVE THE SKIRTS A BIT


But will they clear more than chinas


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea og deez n zees hve a different offset. but use a small /thin tire like 520,s or a 175/70/14. or a 155/80/13


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> Yea og deez n zees hve a different offset. but use a small /thin tire like 520,s or a 175/70/14. or a 155/80/13


yea ill be using the 155/80/13s


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Homie


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

They also sell an adjustable panhard bar. it gives u more clearance


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> They also sell an adjustable panhard bar. it gives u more clearance


Coo or maybe some 13x5


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Nah 13x7 homie dont mess nothing else


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

If Running Hydraulics Do You have To Slipyoke The Driveline Or Leave As It Is??


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

M in Avondale said:


> If Running Hydraulics Do You have To Slipyoke The Driveline Or Leave As It Is??


On any car lifted u should do a slip yoke. juss my opinion


----------



## Mr-Chev (Feb 23, 2013)

Big Rich said:


>


Any more pics of this one??


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

what do you guys think is better 67 fastback or 63 impala


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

EL ESE 67 said:


> what do you guys think is better 67 fastback or 63 impala


67 fast back 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

67 Rider said:


> 67 fast back
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

im gonna extend my pan hard to "temp" fix my issue, but I'm gonna but the upper trailing arm set that emprire sells to permanently fix the issue...


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> im gonna extend my pan hard to "temp" fix my issue, but I'm gonna but the upper trailing arm set that emprire sells to permanently fix the issue...


Thats a kool set up


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

What's up 67 family !!!


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys does any one know where I can purchase or find the lower window trim to the rear window I restored the rest but was missing the lower one and I'm having a hard time locating one also the glass or plastic for my dash? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

67 BRUTA said:


> What's up 67 family !!!


sup homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

giofreak03 said:


> Hey guys does any one know where I can purchase or find the lower window trim to the rear window I restored the rest but was missing the lower one and I'm having a hard time locating one also the glass or plastic for my dash? any help would be appreciated


 pm CORMA65 on here i know he dont have the dash bored plastic tho


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok what's a few good replacement motors in a 67 impala or any ideal for ideas to add beef it up if its rebuilt


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> On any car lifted u should do a slip yoke. juss my opinion


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...=360831567381&pt=US_Cars_Trucks#ht_177wt_1362


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


nice pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

where can i buy clips for the hood lip molding and the eyebrows


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...=360831567381&pt=US_Cars_Trucks#ht_177wt_1362


Damm thats nice.. wonder what the reserve is..


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

can i use s10 calipers and nova or chevelle 11" rotors and run 13's


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

finally learned how to post pics !!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

M in Avondale said:


> If Running Hydraulics Do You have To Slipyoke The Driveline Or Leave As It Is??


I've never seen a slip yoke on a 1 piece drive line? But I could be wrong, I know you have to use them on a 64 and down because of the 2 piece drive line and center support bearing. but like I said I could be mistaken.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67cruzer said:


> where can i buy clips for the hood lip molding and the eyebrows


The eyebrows have special clips on them but anythings possible now a days!


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

gettin ready to pull the motor out the 7 so i can paint n flake the block...


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

EL ESE 67 said:


> pm CORMA65 on here i know he dont have the dash bored plastic tho


Thank you bro


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

J RAIDER said:


> gettin ready to pull the motor out the 7 so i can paint n flake the block...
> View attachment 1010314


You know I was thinking of doing my block the same .As far as paint and flake but won't the heat of the engine mess up the paint ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

giofreak03 said:


> Thank you bro


Welcome homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

67 BRUTA said:


> View attachment 1010074
> View attachment 1010090
> finally learned how to post pics !!!


nice


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> The eyebrows have special clips on them but anythings possible now a days!


got any recent pics of your 7 homie love that car


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

performanceonline.com sells a front disk brake bracket that uses 70 chevelle rotors and 82 S-10 calipers from Napa . you can run 13" spokes or 14" stocks. paid around 250 for everything . good deal


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

67cruzer said:


> performanceonline.com sells a front disk brake bracket that uses 70 chevelle rotors and 82 S-10 calipers from Napa . you can run 13" spokes or 14" stocks. paid around 250 for everything . good deal


i ment about $ 350


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67cruzer said:


> performanceonline.com sells a front disk brake bracket that uses 70 chevelle rotors and 82 S-10 calipers from Napa . you can run 13" spokes or 14" stocks. paid around 250 for everything . good deal


Yea but it shoots your wheels out to far


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> Yea but it shoots your wheels out to far


YES SIR...


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

3/4", not to bad


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

So it space out 3/4" an u have to do anything else to fit 15" rims


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67cruzer said:


> 3/4", not to bad


If your lifted with extended arms.No Bueno ..imo


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

found a few ...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

EL ESE 67 said:


> got any recent pics of your 7 homie love that car


This is how its sitting right now


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> This is how its sitting right now


Looks good bro ......What's good with you ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

209impala said:


> This is how its sitting right now


looks nice on the supremes


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

67 BRUTA said:


> You know I was thinking of doing my block the same .As far as paint and flake but won't the heat of the engine mess up the paint ?


naaa we done 2 motors on our other cars and there good and yes we drove them to car shows about an hour drive...


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

OK J RAIDER !!just did this on New Year's Day with duplicolor high temp paint . I guess I could still sand and paint block with the paint I still have . Ppg base / 2021 clear.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

67 BRUTA said:


> View attachment 1014401
> View attachment 1014409
> View attachment 1014417
> View attachment 1014425
> OK J RAIDER !!just did this on New Year's Day with duplicolor high temp paint . I guess I could still sand and paint block with the paint I still have . Ppg base / 2021 clear.


cool.. ima paint mine tomorrow... cant wait to get my 67 Impala goin...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey guys, for those of you that lay hard… do you have any issues with your gas tanks…??? as you know they hang lower than the frame & I've already hit it hard a couple of times (accidentally) i don't want to rupture it and start leaking gas all over the place…???

are any of you guys running a scrape plate or have any of you guys had the tank re-shaped in any ways…???


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1013849


I haven't been on here in a long time


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

PULLED THIS SHIT BACK OUT THE 7 AND I GOTS MY SON PRESSURE WASHING THIS FOR PAINT TOMMOROW...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

EL ESE 67 said:


> looks nice on the supremes


Thanks Homie


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Damm thats nice.. wonder what the reserve is..


14k


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> hey guys, for those of you that lay hard… do you have any issues with your gas tanks…??? as you know they hang lower than the frame & I've already hit it hard a couple of times (accidentally) i don't want to rupture it and start leaking gas all over the place…???
> 
> are any of you guys running a scrape plate or have any of you guys had the tank re-shaped in any ways…???


I think your still getting used to your lifts bro. Close your slow down a little to slow the rear end when it drops. It shouldnt be hitting the tank unless your dropping it with the nose up.


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

J RAIDER said:


> PULLED THIS SHIT BACK OUT THE 7 AND I GOTS MY SON PRESSURE WASHING THIS FOR PAINT TOMMOROW...
> View attachment 1016121


Post pics when your done !!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> I think your still getting used to your lifts bro. Close your slow down a little to slow the rear end when it drops. It shouldnt be hitting the tank unless your dropping it with the nose up.


exactly how i love to roll… ill probably end up just making like a skid plate protector for it, but yeah trust me man, it hangs down like a muthafucka…!!! ill shoot ya a pic later, too dark already here, fkn daylight crap...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

got it painted and put back in...time to change the valve covers and put it together...


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

J RAIDER said:


> got it painted and put back in...time to change the valve covers and put it together...
> View attachment 1018050
> View attachment 1018058


Dang homes you don't waste time !!! What brand of paint did you use ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1967 was a good year :thumbsup:


----------



## hondamanj (Feb 23, 2010)

1967 Impala SS
Fort Worth Tx.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

209impala said:


> I've never seen a slip yoke on a 1 piece drive line? But I could be wrong, I know you have to use them on a 64 and down because of the 2 piece drive line and center support bearing. but like I said I could be mistaken.


Some Say You Need A Slipyoke And Others Say You Dont... Thats Why I Was Asking.
Those Of You On Here That Have Hydros Did You Slipyoke??


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

M in Avondale said:


> Some Say You Need A Slipyoke And Others Say You Dont... Thats Why I Was Asking.
> Those Of You On Here That Have Hydros Did You Slipyoke??


Mine isnt, and neither was my wagon but than again thats mine cant speak for anyone else. I can tall you if your cylinders are to long in the back you cant ride locked up.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> Mine isnt, and neither was my wagon but than again thats mine cant speak for anyone else. I can tall you if your cylinders are to long in the back you cant ride locked up.


I did one for a homies n I drilled n tapped it out for to hold it in place at the trany.....but you can also get a longer slip n shorten your drive line and it will do the same


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone know how them hideaway headlights are made????????????


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Anyone know how them hideaway headlights are made????????????



:dunno::facepalm: thats like asking the secret to shortened rear ends or how to get "big" inches AND laying out at the same time around here bro… :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


but if i had to guess, i would say the modify a 68 hideaway, its already close enough to the 67, its just a matter of getting a custom grill to match… thats just me though...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

67 BRUTA said:


> Dang homes you don't waste time !!! What brand of paint did you use ?


my painter used DUPONT


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> :dunno::facepalm: thats like asking the secret to shortened rear ends or how to get "big" inches AND laying out at the same time around here bro… :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> but if i had to guess, i would say the modify a 68 hideaway, its already close enough to the 67, its just a matter of getting a custom grill to match… thats just me though...


My $ is parts off of a 67 cadi eldorado but what do I know. 

--turri.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Anyone know how them hideaway headlights are made????????????


I DO BUT IM NOT TELLIN. AHAHAH....


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:ninjainche JME:biggrin:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Anyone know how them hideaway headlights are made????????????



Yup, I agree with Ralph_Dogg. That is definately the 20 million dollar question. . .


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> I DO BUT IM NOT TELLIN. AHAHAH....


Fucking Guy!!! Lol


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

join Midnight Vision they seem to got it down :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL didnt know it was that big of a secret im not in the 67 crowd so :dunno:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> join Midnight Vision they seem to got it down :thumbsup:


YUP. TO BAD WE DONT LET OUTSIDERS IN THE CLUB, ONLY FAMILY N REAL CLOSE FRIENDS LOL.... LIKE THAT THE CARS NEVA LEAVE THA CLUB BLAHAHAHA.....


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> YUP. TO BAD WE DONT LET OUTSIDERS IN THE CLUB, ONLY FAMILY N REAL CLOSE FRIENDS LOL.... LIKE THAT THE CARS NEVA LEAVE THA CLUB BLAHAHAHA.....


Yes sirr !!!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> 1967 was a good year :thumbsup:


i got that 424 hood just like this one if anybody want to buy one


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

424 or 427?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

forget the hideaways got get that 424 hood:roflmao:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Low_Ryde said:


>


Where did you get those bumper guard inserts?


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

67juiced said:


> The bumper guard inserts on this ride, are these the ones Ive heard about that run $150 a pair?


Where can I buy them?


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

PAW PAW said:


> BEEN WORKING ON THE CAR A LITTLE THIS WEEK .i WENT WITH 14s


Looks good with 14s do the wheels rub when you lay out


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67cruzer said:


> Where can I buy them?


Lifestyle member sells them at Pomona swap meet.. he has black ones too.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Lifestyle member sells them at Pomona swap meet.. he has black ones too.


Yep tomorrow Pomona


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

*67 for sale in Phoenix*

*'67 FOR SALE PM FOR QUESTIONS OR INFORMATION ABOUT THE CAR. AS YOU CAN SEE THIS IMPALA IS EXTREMELY CLEAN, COMPLETELY GONE THROUGH AND BUILT TO HIGH STANDARDS SO PLEASE NO BULLSHIT. CAR IS LOCATED IN PHOENIX, ARIZONA AND HASN'T BEEN SEEN ON THE STREETS OR SHOW IN OVER 2 YEARS ..... $20K ..... *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

JB602 said:


> *'67 FOR SALE PM FOR QUESTIONS OR INFORMATION ABOUT THE CAR. AS YOU CAN SEE THIS IMPALA IS EXTREMELY CLEAN, COMPLETELY GONE THROUGH AND BUILT TO HIGH STANDARDS SO PLEASE NO BULLSHIT. CAR IS LOCATED IN PHOENIX, ARIZONA AND HASN'T BEEN SEEN ON THE STREETS OR SHOW IN OVER 2 YEARS ..... $20K ..... *


nice, thats really clean…!!! good luck on the sale...


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> nice, thats really clean…!!! good luck on the sale...


Thanks !!!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> 424 or 427?


427 my bad


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

leo161 said:


> 427 my bad


How much?


----------



## watts (Jan 2, 2014)

I need some help ..... Im looking for the trunk molding for a 1967 convertible .. if anyone can help .


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

watts said:


> I need some help ..... Im looking for the trunk molding for a 1967 convertible .. if anyone can help .


i have one


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

well let's see if I remember who to put back together !!!


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

I mean how


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> LOL didnt know it was that big of a secret im not in the 67 crowd so :dunno:


dude, i've owned a 67 and I'm not in the "IN" crowd, hahahaha…!!! i can't even get someone to tell me how to wire up my corner lamps…


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

just having a lil fun around today…


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Those are easy they sell a front harness or u you can wire them in your self.run a wire from each lamp & tie them together to a terminal that's on the headlight switch that will make them work properly. I forgot what terminal it is but with a test light & switch plugged in u will find it.or for a small fee I'll make u how to video. LOL


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

your car is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

not a bad idea , i might just end up doing this


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

are your fender lights connected to the parking lights?


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Were those fender lights wired up from the factory on the caprice? On mine the wire was there behind the lamps but nothing was hooked up to it. So I just wired it to a switch. :dunno:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Those are easy they sell a front harness or u you can wire them in your self.run a wire from each lamp & tie them together to a terminal that's on the headlight switch that will make them work properly. I forgot what terminal it is but with a test light & switch plugged in u will find it.or for a small fee I'll make u how to video. LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> Those are easy they sell a front harness or u you can wire them in your self.run a wire from each lamp & tie them together to a terminal that's on the headlight switch that will make them work properly. I forgot what terminal it is but with a test light & switch plugged in u will find it.or for a small fee I'll make u how to video. LOL


thanx...


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

does anybody know where I can find the rubber for those pieces for the radiator support ?


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

67 BRUTA said:


> View attachment 1045209
> View attachment 1045217
> does anybody know where I can find the rubber for those pieces for the radiator support ?


I bought mine from classic industries. But the truck and carshop in orange has them also. 
www.classicindustries.com/1967/impala/parts/w2407.html


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

46'Areosedan said:


> Were those fender lights wired up from the factory on the caprice? On mine the wire was there behind the lamps but nothing was hooked up to it. So I just wired it to a switch. :dunno:


Yea they wired from factory. there's a hole in firewall that a single wire goes thru & hooks up to headlight switch


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> :thumbsup:


I'll get that quote on Friday.


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

46'Areosedan said:


> I bought mine from classic industries. But the truck and carshop in orange has them also.
> www.classicindustries.com/1967/impala/parts/w2407.html


Thanx !!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> just having a lil fun around today…


Nice! Those undies look good!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> Nice! Those undies look good!


why thank you sir… :rofl:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> TTT


:nicoderm:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> How much?


open to offers no rust also have the center scoope


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

is it better to polish aluminum mouldings or chrome them? i heard chrome will end up flakeing off


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> I'll get that quote on Friday.


Thanks Bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67cruzer said:


> is it better to polish aluminum mouldings or chrome them? i heard chrome will end up flakeing off


Just depends on who does them. Its like a paint job... its all in the prep.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, whatcha know about this?


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

I miss my 67


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Oh yeah, whatcha know about this?


Nice I have 2 sets


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

this Guy!!!!! LOL


debo67ss said:


> Nice I have 2 sets


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Oh yeah, whatcha know about this?


 i have two NOS set i'll sell for 900. and i have a set of power seat's for SS all redone for 1100 + shipping


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

New shoes pre stamped 72s


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Almost done with her


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> Almost done with her


13 or 14s but looks good


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

laylo67 said:


> 13 or 14s but looks good


13x7


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> Almost done with her


that fucker is beautiful. what color is that?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1054801


nice car Todd :wow:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Peezy_420 said:


> that fucker is beautiful. what color is that?


Thanks. Candy brandy wine with black base


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> SOMETIME U HVE TO SHAVE THE SKIRTS A BIT


So if I'm running 13x7 pre stamp daytons I can shave the skirt lips and get away with it that way???


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

wheel stands _







set of four wire wheel stands for show_







    
show wheel stands for sale . custom bent and powdercoated complete set of four in perfect condition $300 shipped to your door in u.s. or north phoenix arizona pick up. jeff (pm for more info)​


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> So if I'm running 13x7 pre stamp daytons I can shave the skirt lips and get away with it that way???


I ended up gutting mine of the hardware and trimmed the lip. I did have to screw them in since theres no more hardware. Its either that or get your rearend shortened.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...585-parting-out-1967-impala.html#post19041649

parting out a 67 let me know would you guys need


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...585-parting-out-1967-impala.html#post19041649
> 
> parting out a 67 let me know would you guys need


PM sent


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Dreamer62 said:


> PM sent


Pm returned


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

Its been a while…bump for the 67’s!


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Got a couple air cleaners for sale. PM me if interested in either.

*67 2BBL 283 AIR CLEANER* *BEST OFFER
*


*DELCO DUAL SNORKEL* *4BBL* *(NOT SURE IF I WANT TO SELL BUT $$ TALKS)

*


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## daz1967327 (Jul 29, 2013)

LOOKING FOR 67 SS RAG IMPALA INNER WINDSHIELD MOULDING AND ROCKER PANELS


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

daz1967327 said:


> LOOKING FOR 67 SS RAG IMPALA INNER WINDSHIELD MOULDING AND ROCKER PANELS


I have complete set of rocker panels make me an offer


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone got a RH Eyebrow and both extentions


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 1078746
> View attachment 1078754
> View attachment 1078762


Looks realllllll nice more pics plse


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Look real good Bro!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


Nice backgrnd homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Nice backgrnd homie


Down 4st....


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

debo67ss said:


>


Thats sick man!


----------



## daz1967327 (Jul 29, 2013)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> I have complete set of rocker panels make me an offer


Do you have quarter and lower rocker panels?? What condition they in?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

daz1967327 said:


> Do you have quarter and lower rocker panels?? What condition they in?


i have quarters also as soon as I get a chance I'll
Post pics.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

laylo67 said:


> Looks realllllll nice more pics plse


thanks bro.


----------



## daz1967327 (Jul 29, 2013)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> i have quarters also as soon as I get a chance I'll
> Post pics.


Cheers!!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

from facebook


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Down 4st....


La Cuatro.....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> La Cuatro.....


Simon..


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup:nice pic


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.chevyimpalas.com/listing/1967-chevy-impala-convertible-3900/

Saw this one for sale, Homies, in case someone was looking to buy one.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

paint failed paint suppier repainted it for free had a rep out to make sure its done right.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1079601


:roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Fellas

Anyone have a nice complete set of gold interior seat/ panel buttons? Let me know
What you guys have. 

Thanks
--turri


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

hey homies.. looking for a set of rear "slanted antennas for a 65-66 Impala. found some on IMPALA BOB'S but there sold out. Classic industries dont stock the slanted ones.. any help? thanks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> hey homies.. looking for a set of rear "slanted antennas for a 65-66 Impala. found some on IMPALA BOB'S but there sold out. Classic industries dont stock the slanted ones.. any help? thanks


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

thudy said:


> View attachment 770081
> View attachment 770089
> was up riders see u all in las webo's


Are these the 65-66 style? all the shops say they dont come slanted?
bad ass ride


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

MR.559 said:


>


Gracias pimp.. i called them they said the 65-66 ones pictured below dont angle out??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Are these the 65-66 style? all the shops say they dont come slanted?
> bad ass ride


Looks like a universal antenna with a swivel base


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

my share of 67's.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Gracias pimp.. i called them they said the 65-66 ones pictured below dont angle out??


59-60 slant back that's what I'm running


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Pomona swap meet this Sunday 3/2/14


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

JR NMARI67 said:


> View attachment 1096001
> my share of 67's.


clean 7 bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

here is a few of mine i took this weekend 75 degress in late Feb.. love the Cali weather!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Pomona swap meet this Sunday 3/2/14


Yep u going Pimp???


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone have an extra driver side skirt for67? I need one bad.


----------



## JR NMARI67 (Apr 12, 2011)

Your 67 Looks sharp


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Anyone have an extra driver side skirt for67? I need one bad.


Couple on ebay right now.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Couple on ebay right now.


yeah i just needed one (driver side). i seen the passanger. or they sell the fiberglass pair but i was hoping to run metal.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> yeah i just needed one (driver side). i seen the passanger. or they sell the fiberglass pair but i was hoping to run metal.


The post I saw was for a single skirt. Left side


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
Need your help. Replaced my original dash cluster
With a tach dash. Everything powers up but none of
The dash lights work? It's grounded but no lights. 
Anybody have this happen? Any help would be great. 

Thanks 
Carlos


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Hey guys,
> Need your help. Replaced my original dash cluster
> With a tach dash. Everything powers up but none of
> The dash lights work? It's grounded but no lights.
> ...


Did you swap the wires around on the plug that goes to cluster?cuz the printed circuit is on tach cluster is different from the warning light cluster


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Did you swap the wires around on the plug that goes to cluster?cuz the printed circuit is on tach cluster is different from the warning light cluster


What do you mean swap them around? 
What do I need to do?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> What do you mean swap them around?
> What do I need to do?


Put both clusters side by side and make a diagram of printed circuit boards where the plug goes in and move connectors to right locations. the tach cluster has the turn signals in the speedo versus the other one that has them on the outer ends.call me if you need more info..if u trace out the printed circuit u will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Put both clusters side by side and make a diagram of printed circuit boards where the plug goes in and move connectors to right locations. the tach cluster has the turn signals in the speedo versus the other one that has them on the outer ends.call me if you need more info..if u trace out the printed circuit u will see what I'm talking about.


First of all, thanks Debo for the info. 
Second. . . Oh shit! I got rid of the old cluster a long time ago. Do I need to buy another one to use as a template?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> The post I saw was for a single skirt. Left side


i seen 2 postings for "right side" not left. let me know if i missed something


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> First of all, thanks Debo for the info.
> Second. . . Oh shit! I got rid of the old cluster a long time ago. Do I need to buy another one to use as a template?


Not necessary u can use a test light to check connector from harness and match that to cluster. u also need to add wire for tach


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> First of all, thanks Debo for the info.
> Second. . . Oh shit! I got rid of the old cluster a long time ago. Do I need to buy another one to use as a template?


Hey Carlos,

My cluster is out of my car; I could probably get to it tomorrow or Saturday if you need to borrow it.

LMK.
--Turri.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

WHAT UP 67 RIDAS HERE A NEW PROJECT I PICKED UP AFTER SELING MY 68 CUSTOM


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

turri 67 said:


> Hey Carlos,
> 
> My cluster is out of my car; I could probably get to it tomorrow or Saturday if you need to borrow it.
> 
> ...


Art-
That would really help. Printed out this thread and showed
It to my mechanic. Having the other dash to compare is
Just what he needs to get mine working.
Thanks again. Text you later.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Got a lil work done and a cruise


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

any feedback on the aftermarket hood lips?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> WHAT UP 67 RIDAS HERE A NEW PROJECT I PICKED UP AFTER SELING MY 68 CUSTOM


Cant Go Wrong With A Rag! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> any feedback on the aftermarket hood lips?


??????


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.559 said:


> Got a lil work done and a cruise


:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Can't wait to start working on my project.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

A little Sun to show the candy


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Beautiful day in Fresno Califas


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MR.559 said:


> A little Sun to show the candy


Looks great man


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> Looks great man


Thanks


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

MR.559 said:


> Beautiful day in Fresno Califas


bad ass carnal…!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> Beautiful day in Fresno Califas


Looking good G!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Looking good G!


Thanks need my skirts on


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> bad ass carnal…!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Need some help on placing the skirts on my ride ?????.. what are my options ??????????? its been driving me crazy:loco:...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> any feedback on the aftermarket hood lips?


damn :shocked: got a link?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

67imp said:


> Need some help on placing the skirts on my ride ?????.. what are my options ??????????? its been driving me crazy:loco:...


You mean running skirts with wire wheel?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Peezy_420 said:


> damn :shocked: got a link?


Orange car shop and classic industry carrys them. I was just wondering the quality of them but I picked up a o.g one so I'm cool


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:biggrin: lucky fucker, u find one in good shape? thanks for the info


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> Orange car shop and classic industry carrys them. I was just wondering the quality of them but I picked up a o.g one so I'm cool


The repops are supposed to be a lot softer than the OG ones and you tend to have to "massage" them in place to get a nice fit. I ended up redoing my OG one and just getting that installed on the car.
-- Turri.


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> You mean running skirts with wire wheel?


yup:yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

turri 67 said:


> The repops are supposed to be a lot softer than the OG ones and you tend to have to "massage" them in place to get a nice fit. I ended up redoing my OG one and just getting that installed on the car.
> -- Turri.


Yea I heard they were a bad fit. Went down to orange car shop to buy one and they were out of stock. Next day my homie calls and tells me he scored me a clean one. Its get cleaned up right now


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

67imp said:


> yup:yes:


Having the same problem myself. So far I've came up with 1. Shorten the rear end 2. Run standards/ shallow wheels in the rear 3. Shave the skirts


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> Having the same problem myself. So far I've came up with 1. Shorten the rear end 2. Run standards/ shallow wheels in the rear 3. Shave the skirts


 im gonna have to go with 3,,but would shaving the skirts be enough to clear ?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

67imp said:


> im gonna have to go with 3,,but would shaving the skirts be enough to clear ?


Yes but I was told to becareful with u turns. Is you car lifted? 
What happens is the pan hard on the rear end shifts the rear end so there's a chance of it hitting.


----------



## REBEL8LIFE (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice an clean


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> Yes but I was told to becareful with u turns. Is you car lifted?
> What happens is the pan hard on the rear end shifts the rear end so there's a chance of it hitting.


im not lifted yet .so should i be cool with the uturns ?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

67imp said:


> im not lifted yet .so should i be cool with the uturns ?


Yes gotta be careful


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

REBEL8LIFE said:


> Nice an clean


Clean


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> Yes gotta be careful


thanks for the info and the warning !!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

67imp said:


> thanks for the info and the warning !!!


Just trying to help another rider out


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67imp said:


> im gonna have to go with 3,,but would shaving the skirts be enough to clear ?


If u shave the skirt & install a adjustable pan hard & adjust the pan hard right u should be good. I did that & I can drive my car with ass slammed or throwing sides to the left side with no problems running 14x7 Zenith's


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Proof!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> If u shave the skirt & install a adjustable pan hard & adjust the pan hard right u should be good. I did that & I can drive my car with ass slammed or throwing sides to the left side with no problems running 14x7 Zenith's


Were you get the adjustable pan hard?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

MR.559 said:


> Were you get the adjustable pan hard?


CPP its like $80 the shop is located in Fullerton ca.u need to play with adjustment cuz if u over adjust then rt side will rub


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> If u shave the skirt & install a adjustable pan hard & adjust the pan hard right u should be good. I did that & I can drive my car with ass slammed or throwing sides to the left side with no problems running 14x7 Zenith's


 cool shit D-Bo thanks


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> Proof!!![/QUOTE ] Nice ..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> CPP its like $80 the shop is located in Fullerton ca.u need to play with adjustment cuz if u over adjust then rt side will rub


Thanks. I was just in fullerton today lol clean ass 7 you have homie


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

debo67ss said:


> CPP its like $80 the shop is located in Fullerton ca.u need to play with adjustment cuz if u over adjust then rt side will rub


.............is that what its called??????????? i have the catalog and i cant find it :dunno: l






:banghead::around:hno:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

67imp said:


> .............is that what its called??????????? i have the catalog and i cant find it :dunno: l
> View attachment 1130953
> :banghead::around:hno:


Just called them this morning they have them in stock


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> Just called them this morning they have them in stock


thanks ill investigate the goods !!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Proof!!!


Need more proof homie hit sde to sde lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Clean


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Proof!!!


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

mosca said:


> View attachment 1105642


Thats clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

MY PROJECT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

my project


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking for L/s sun visor bracket for 67 convertible


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> here is a few of mine i took this weekend 75 degress in late Feb.. love the Cali weather!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

does any one sell the hoodlip molding clips??


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm looking for the parts on the window tracks both doors 67 vert


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1162050


That's bad ass pics


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Removed, polished and reinstalled in one day lol


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

debo67ss said:


>


Nice what mag is that for


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

debo67ss said:


>


NICE....


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

what size coils would be good for lay and play


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1171290


Clean


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Anybody Have Impala Skirts Moldings For Sale STEVE 916 205 5367


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

found this on facebook


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1180858


Bad ass!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1180858


Dam


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1185546


Thx for sharing 

That's mine uffin:


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1185570


Nice


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

SANTANA


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

your car is so clean !


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

kustom centers for my stock caps


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1188298
> kustom centers for my stock caps


Nice


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Todd said:


> [it woulTTACH=CONFIG]1191410[/ATTACH]


Paint the rims red....It would look on point..


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

Latest progress almost done


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

Heath V said:


>


Nice ride !!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36091825904...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_158wt_1362


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

giofreak03 said:


> View attachment 1193922
> View attachment 1193930
> 
> 
> Latest progress almost done


Any more pics homie


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

looking to buy a clean 67 or 68
will pay up to $20k for the right car. 

located in SoCal 

email me [email protected] or PM me on here.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

5.20's looking good ^^^


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

I just posted a clean uncut 67 Impala for sale in the classifieds


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

nice, what size wheels??


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

this red car is nice!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

juspassinthru said:


> nice, what size wheels??


13x7


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Slapped some tru rays on the 7


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Anybody running cragars or supremes on 67??


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> Slapped some tru rays on the 7


looks chingon


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

juspassinthru said:


> Anybody running cragars or supremes on 67??


I am!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

EL ESE 67 said:


> looks chingon


Gracias


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> I am!


A bro that looks hard ....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Joe


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

209impala said:


> I am!


Real nice


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Yes it is!


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

209impala said:


> I am!


BAD ASS!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

MR.559 said:


> Slapped some tru rays on the 7


looks bad ass doggie…!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

juspassinthru said:


> Anybody running cragars or supremes on 67??


i was but took them off due to issues with the lug nuts coming loose on me all the time...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> I am!


damn it man, looks so fkn bad ass on supremes, i wonder how come mine kept coming loose on me...


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

209impala said:


> I am!



14 or 13"??


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> damn it man, looks so fkn bad ass on supremes, i wonder how come mine kept coming loose on me...


Sorry bro was gonna call you with those measurements. I think yours are just a little to long.



MR.559 said:


> Real nice


Thanks bro I'm liking those Rays on yours!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

juspassinthru said:


> 14 or 13"??


13's Homie


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thx


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

209impala said:


> Sorry bro was gonna call you with those measurements. I think yours are just a little to long.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro I'm liking those Rays on yours!


Thx supremes look killer


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

giofreak03 said:


> View attachment 1205250


Bad ass


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> Bad ass


Thanks bro


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine out for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

giofreak03 said:


> View attachment 1205250


SEXY7 :h5:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> SEXY7 :h5:



THANKS BRO!!!!


----------



## red 62 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice
debo67ss


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anybody on here know about the ignition switch??..I told mine out with the paperclip in the little hole, but do I put it in again to 're install it?...my car wont start now...


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Anybody here put a chain wheel in a 67? Seems to need a spacer in there somewhere...a bit too tight to turn smooth when tightened down.mine is a factory power steering car


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> Anybody on here know about the ignition switch??..I told mine out with the paperclip in the little hole, but do I put it in again to 're install it?...my car wont start now...


Check the wires in the back of the plug. They might be loose if so push them back in


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

juspassinthru said:


> Anybody here put a chain wheel in a 67? Seems to need a spacer in there somewhere...a bit too tight to turn smooth when tightened down.mine is a factory power steering car


I have a 8" wood donut wheel on mine. I just got the grant kit at pep boys and worked fine


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

yeah I got the same kit followed the directions etc. and when I tightened down the wheel the black collar rubbed the stering column .The instructions show a factory spacer present but my wheel didnt have that did yours?


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

*   At Joe Bataan Concert







*


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

mabeg said:


>


Man....trying to get ideas what color to paint my 67...and black always looks good everytime I see it..


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't go wrong with black!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

I have one of these fender mounted remote spotlights (*like* the ones on the picture below)...if interested just send me a PM. 


bigdogg323;19608122
said:


>


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-impalas/250906408430299


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

getting some new pipes done up


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Looks good dumb question but what are the cross suppirts for?


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

how much for the hood


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

I got a 67 impala ss and I want to run skirts what reared can I run or who can shortn mine


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Just shorten yours brother,it'll fit the right way the first time, you'll save money in the long run.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

mabeg said:


>


I shorten mines n i put 2-56s so on 13 on the freeway my rpm's are at 1800 just like ah new car .


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

How much do I shorten it


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> How much do I shorten it


The most that you can go is 17/8 in then you got to add a new shock mount .i used a 1/4 by 11/2 n drilled my new hole .


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

Whats up Brothers.
Does anyone have a pic or instructions on how the mounting brackets are installed for the skirts to attach to fender.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

it's just holding up the pipes while the mock up happens there not staying


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

What's up fellas. I have a couple of things I'll be selling pretty soon. I have a really nice driver '67 grill in great shape. I was going to use it but I ended up finding an NOS one. I also have a power bench seat for a '67 impala that I'll be selling. The bench works fine, and is in good shape. Let me know if anyone is interested. 

--Turri.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Really nice:thumbsup:


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

I have 5 really presentable stock 67 OG Impala hubcaps.
one center is an SS.Ill take 125 shippped to the lower 48


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

_*  














*_


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im sure this qustion been asked before but anyone installed a 700r in a 67 convert. I know the sell a after market crossmember setup for a hardtop but not convert. Any info will help thanks.


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

What up 67 joe lookin good Bro


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

you got the 4 door side molding?


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

moreno54 said:


> Im sure this qustion been asked before but anyone installed a 700r in a 67 convert. I know the sell a after market crossmember setup for a hardtop but not convert. Any info will help thanks.


A foo call me I can help get you what you need to know .my boy is ah trany specialist n dose rearends.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello 67 family, I want to convert a column shift to a center console shifter. I have the center console, the shifter, the linkage, etc. . .but need to locate a shop (or individual) in the LA area can do this for me. Please PM me with any contact info. Thanks guys...Carlos


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


68


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

which year antennas look the best on a fastback???


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> which year antennas look the best on a fastback???


59 gots the best look.


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

DA SHOCKER lookin good Homie, clean 7!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:thanks


67Joe said:


> 59 gots the best look.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :thumbsup:thank. ..s


Yeah it's all good .nice looking color bro


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


>


uffin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

I got a question some 67 have the white front corner lenses, and some have the black ones, are they both turn signal also, or are the front signals the lights in the bumper.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Turn signals only in bumper .corner lights are parkinglamps.they were on caprices only.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Need help homies. 
Working on my 67 and I can't find parts..
Looking for the lower inside of the trunk on the side that hook to the quarter panels and the rear wheel well or at least the lip so I can put my quarters on..


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

imIG RAY RAY said:


> Need help homies.
> Working on my 67 and I can't find parts..
> Looking for the lower inside of the trunk on the side that hook to the quarter panels and the rear wheel well or at least the lip so I can put my quarters on..


Hit up Impala palace.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Need help homies.
> Working on my 67 and I can't find parts..
> Looking for the lower inside of the trunk on the side that hook to the quarter panels and the rear wheel well or at least the lip so I can put my quarters on..


You can try Impala parts shop Marco Perez 209 912-8480


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

old school


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

67 Familia,what chrome 10 bolt differential cover is the correct one for a 67 Impala?


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

My daily driver 67 "Fools Gold"


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE'' (Dec 25, 2010)

juspassinthru said:


> My daily driver 67 "Fools Gold"


:thumbsup:


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anybody know where to find a 67 console with no shifter???? Its called shift delete, its a factory option. if anyone knows of one PM me....thanks


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know the size of socket for the nuts under the dash to remove it?..thanks


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

donz67 said:


> Anybody know where to find a 67 console with no shifter???? Its called shift delete, its a factory option. if anyone knows of one PM me....thanks


Damn! Never heard of that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some rocker trim for sale. One piece needs to be straightened. $275 shipped. Pm me if interested.


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

donz67 said:


> Anybody know where to find a 67 console with no shifter???? Its called shift delete, its a factory option. if anyone knows of one PM me....thanks


Wasn't the Shifter Delete, just a plate? IIRC it just snaps into place of the shifter pieces, but the rest of the console is the same.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

What's happening guys? I'm running 13" Chinas on my
67 and want to use my skirts. I've heard that you can cut
Away the inner lip. Anybody done this? How much did you
Cut away or was it just the whole lip? Any info would be great. Thanks guys. 

Carlos


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> What's happening guys? I'm running 13" Chinas on my
> 67 and want to use my skirts. I've heard that you can cut
> Away the inner lip. Anybody done this? How much did you
> Cut away or was it just the whole lip? Any info would be great. Thanks guys.
> ...


Los give me a call I got mine hooked up that way. Ill send you some pics to your phone.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

So cal....holding it down with the hideaways


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> So cal....holding it down with the hideaways


Might hve to hit u up on the hideaways . Whn we rolling to ur Ranch


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Shit looks clean....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Might hve to hit u up on the hideaways . Whn we rolling to ur Ranch


When ever you want just bring your k9 & be willing to put on the biting suit...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn you hooked up Davids ride? Shit looks sik, I wanto to be next.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> So cal....holding it down with the hideaways


I wanna see a caprice like that...or else Ill be first!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> So cal....holding it down with the hideaways


Looking good.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking to pick up a 67 for my son, seller claims it is a numbers matching SS. How do I read the VIN to verify this and where do I look on the engine and tranny (and anywhere else) to verify the numbers all match? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> What up 67 family. Anybody out there got vigilites on their 67? Can you post close up pics? Want to install a set of front and rears and am unsure where they go. Manual is hand drawn and not easy to read. Thanks guys.


Did you try googling it?...I know the blue hundred millionth 67 caprice has them


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

jjarez79 said:


> Did you try googling it?...I know the blue hundred millionth 67 caprice has them



Thanks. That's a good idea.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Who knows where the best deal is for wheel well trim.I would do used if nice enough


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> Who knows where the best deal is for wheel well trim.I would do used if nice enough


Classic Industries has new sets for under 2 bills.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anybody need OEM under dash wire harness with fuse box? Took one out of my parts car but no longer need it. 
Was very careful when we pulled it out of a center console
67. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## DA SHOCKER (Mar 16, 2009)

209impala said:


> Los give me a call I got mine hooked up that way. Ill send you some pics to your phone.


 Hey bro coild you send me those pics also? I am running into the same problem with my skirts, did you screw them in also? thanks for your help. Here is my number 602-332-8362, again thanks Homie.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> Finally put the hideaways on. Been sitting in my garage for about 3 yrs


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

oldskool 67 said:


> JUST ME said:
> 
> 
> > Finally put the hideaways on. Been sitting in my garage for about 3 yrs
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

oldskool 67 said:


> JUST ME said:
> 
> 
> > Finally put the hideaways on. Been sitting in my garage for about 3 yrs
> ...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

oldskool 67 said:


> JUST ME said:
> 
> 
> > Finally put the hideaways on. Been sitting in my garage for about 3 yrs
> ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> oldskool 67 said:
> 
> 
> > Who did it and what did it cost?
> ...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Got some leftover parts from my build. 

-Got 2 sets of kick panels. Ones for an AC car,
The other has holes cut for speakers (no grill covers).
Both pairs are black. 

-got a set of bucket seat aprons for a power seat. 

-got a set of rear fender fillers with the hockey sticks. 

PM me for pics if you're interested. Thanks


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

...by chance how much did that set up cost to put on the 67...hideaways?


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

What are yall doin for music in a 67? I see the retrosound stuff but what about speakers.in most of my Oldie cars I put a cd player in the glovebox but no room on a 67??


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

My 67 daily driver


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

juspassinthru said:


> What are yall doin for music in a 67? I see the retrosound stuff but what about speakers.in most of my Oldie cars I put a cd player in the glovebox but no room on a 67??


Im doin the same thing to my caprice....what radio do you have and where did you get it from?


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Stock radio Ive been looking at the ones Retrosound makes.any pics of the Caprice?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

There's a dude here on LIL who fabricates metal inserts for your
Glovebox that let you mount your stereo. He's not making them 
For 67's yet. I'm waiting and plan to mount my double din
Pioneer in there and use the remote.

I've got the OG am/fm radio (haven't installed it yet, the one in the pic is an AM only), 8 track and multiplex. 
I like the stock look


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

67 has a very shallow glove box due to the heater plenum


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

I put mine in my trunk so I use my Bluetooth so all my music is in my phone. Out of . Site out of mine.keeps the inside looking clean. .


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

I just wanted to drop a line or two and introduce my self. My name is Eddie and I am from San Jose CA. I always wanted a 67(sucker for fastbacks) and I ran into one few weeks ago. Needs little TLC but overall very clean and all original rust free Cali car. It's a SS with 327.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> I just wanted to drop a line or two and introduce my self. My name is Eddie and I am from San Jose CA. I always wanted a 67(sucker for fastbacks) and I ran into one few weeks ago. Needs little TLC but overall very clean and all original rust free Cali car. It's a SS with 327.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1282530
> ...


:wave: what up bro.. im from SJ as well..


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

TTT For all the 67 Ryders.. this thread is always bumpinn!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

That's a sick ass ride.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> That's a sick ass ride.


So did u pick up the 67ss or u still looking


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

67s lookun good


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

67Joe said:


> I put mine in my trunk so I use my Bluetooth so all my music is in my phone. Out of . Site out of mine.keeps the inside looking clean. .


That's a good idea too. Can you post up some pics
Of the install? I'm tired of rolling w/ out music.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> I just wanted to drop a line or two and introduce my self. My name is Eddie and I am from San Jose CA. I always wanted a 67(sucker for fastbacks) and I ran into one few weeks ago. Needs little TLC but overall very clean and all original rust free Cali car. It's a SS with 327.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1282530
> ...



What's happening Eddie! This is a cool thread for 67's. 
Lots of cool people willing to share info, sell or trade parts
and motivate each other. Welcome.


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> That's a good idea too. Can you post up some pics
> Of the install? I'm tired of rolling w/ out music.


Man brother I don't no how to post , but send me your phone # n I'll send you pics .


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

@cafeconlechedjs Thanks man. I've been reading the thread as a guest for a while, now that I finally got one I decided to join.

@laylo67 Both cars in the pictures above are mine, blue 67 SS and gold Cutty.

Here is another one


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok I'm back at it !!!


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Eddie looks like my car !!!


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

67 Bruta, Yeah, except yours is a lot nicer than mine. :thumbsup:

I got the car running last night, changed bunch of gaskets so no more leaks, had the q-jet rebuilt, took it for a ride - no problems runs smooth. This weekend I'm gonna try to tackle the seats. I already got new upholstery so I figure I give it a shot, do it my self and see what happens.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> 67 Bruta, Yeah, except yours is a lot nicer than mine. :thumbsup:
> 
> I got the car running last night, changed bunch of gaskets so no more leaks, had the q-jet rebuilt, took it for a ride - no problems runs smooth. This weekend I'm gonna try to tackle the seats. I already got new upholstery so I figure I give it a shot, do it my self and see what happens.


post pics of it getting done might hve to do my own too


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> 67 Bruta, Yeah, except yours is a lot nicer than mine. :thumbsup:
> 
> I got the car running last night, changed bunch of gaskets so no more leaks, had the q-jet rebuilt, took it for a ride - no problems runs smooth. This weekend I'm gonna try to tackle the seats. I already got new upholstery so I figure I give it a shot, do it my self and see what happens.


Hel yeah bro.. post some more pictures... 2 clean ass rides!uffin:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> There's a dude here on LIL who fabricates metal inserts for your
> Glovebox that let you mount your stereo. He's not making them
> For 67's yet. I'm waiting and plan to mount my double din
> Pioneer in there and use the remote.
> ...


that looks tight carlos


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> that looks tight carlos


Thanks brother...


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Little update on my interior, this i got everything out of the box, got ready to do it, pulled one of the buckets and stared at it real hard for about 10 minutes and said fuck this. 
Pulled the rest of the seats out, called my homeboy Angel and dropped off the seats, new foam and upholstery kit to him. He did the custom seats in my Cutty (pic. below) so I have no doubt this will be a piece of cake for him. He is cheap and really good, best of both worlds. I'll post before and after pics. when they are done. 

I can do the all the mechanical stuff, I put together my 463cu.in. Olds motor myself(except machine work), but when it comes to body and interior I decided to leave to the pro's. 

Cutty Interior.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Little update on my interior, this i got everything out of the box, got ready to do it, pulled one of the buckets and stared at it real hard for about 10 minutes and said fuck this.
> Pulled the rest of the seats out, called my homeboy Angel and dropped off the seats, new foam and upholstery kit to him. He did the custom seats in my Cutty (pic. below) so I have no doubt this will be a piece of cake for him. He is cheap and really good, best of both worlds. I'll post before and after pics. when they are done.
> 
> I can do the all the mechanical stuff, I put together my 463cu.in. Olds motor myself(except machine work), but when it comes to body and interior I decided to leave to the pro's.
> ...



I did the same with mine. Bought everything from Classic Industries but when I opened it wasn't sure what to do. I ended up taking the disassembled bucket frames, foams and skins to a local body shop and let them put it all together but was cheap since I supplied all the parts and they did a great job.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

That looks clean. Love that red interior.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Have any of you guys pulled out the heating unit that attaches to the firewall behind the glovebox? I'm not big on the shaved firewall look but want to install my stereo in the glove box, but there is no clearance because of the heating unit. If I have to choose between heat and sounds, Im going with sounds. I live in Cali so I dont need the heater. If anyone has done this please send pics. . .Thanks guys


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

Car is finally done and ready to hit the streets


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Niiiiiiice!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Anyone selling any bumper guards for 67?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

giofreak03 said:


> View attachment 1291282
> View attachment 1291290
> View attachment 1291298
> View attachment 1291306
> ...


Wow...really nice!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking good guys. This page continues to give me lots of motivation to keep working on my 67. . .thanks guys.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

giofreak03 said:


> View attachment 1291282
> View attachment 1291290
> View attachment 1291298
> View attachment 1291306
> ...


Bad ass homie more pics plse


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

jjarez79 said:


> Wow...really nice!!


Thanks homie


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

laylo67 said:


> Bad ass homie more pics plse


Thank you bro I'll post more pics soon


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

oldsoul said:


> Niiiiiiice!!!


Thank you


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

67 Family what are you doin for sounds in your car?


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone got a narrowed rearend for a 67 impala


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Anyone got a narrowed rearend for a 67 impala


My homeboy John has one for sale. The ad is in the parts section. 
Good seller.


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking for 67 impala ss rocker panels hit me up witha pm thanks in advance


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cap67rice said:


> Looking for 67 impala ss rocker panels hit me up witha pm thanks in advance


Me To


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cap67rice said:


> Looking for 67 impala ss rocker panels hit me up witha pm thanks in advance


Good luck & if you find some be prepared to break bread....


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

209impala said:


> Me To


me 3:x:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

Got a 67 vert I just picked up all og think paint too but needs to be redone will be for sale no cancer runs and drives power top taking bk to my shop and do some clean up and register not desperate I'll paint and do interior and sale for more so starting at 12.5k obo call or text 9515759264


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

Damn don't remember how to pics here


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

My car is on non opp , do the windshield wipers need to working to register it or does the dmv check that along with the lights


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

67cruzer said:


> My car is on non opp , do the windshield wipers need to working to register it or does the dmv check that along with the lights


If it's non op you don't need to take car unless doing vin ck but never asked me to turn on wipers don't remember about the lights but don't think so unless they ask u for a brake and light inspection


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


:worship:


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

aztlanart said:


> If it's non op you don't need to take car unless doing vin ck but never asked me to turn on wipers don't remember about the lights but don't think so unless they ask u for a brake and light inspection


OK thanks ,already took it for the Vin check when getting changed into my name , thanks


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


His shirt says decade of excellence. ...but 11 cars...what a trip


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally the interior is finished. I stripped everything out, treated a little surface rust that was there, re-caulk all the seams, put dynamat on all the thin metal, covered everything with EZ-Cool insulation and installed carpet with extra backing. I also wrapped the rear shelf panel with vinyl and ran all the wires for the amp and speakers under the insulation. Here is couple of pictures of the work that was done.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...299?fref=photo


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Finally the interior is finished. I stripped everything out, treated a little surface rust that was there, re-caulk all the seams, put dynamat on all the thin metal, covered everything with EZ-Cool insulation and installed carpet with extra backing. I also wrapped the rear shelf panel with vinyl and ran all the wires for the amp and speakers under the insulation. Here is couple of pictures of the work that was done.
> 
> View attachment 1303586
> View attachment 1303602
> ...


 Looks good bro. . .


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

What are 67 owners doing for stereo systems?


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

For the stereo I bought one of those under dash plastic things, I was thinking about mounting it under the seat. 12" L7 in the trunk, 6x9 in the back with 1" spacer (wrapped in vinyl to match), as far as the front speakers I have no clue, haven't got that far yet.

I was looking at one of the Custom Autosound units that look like the AM radio but has bluetooth and usb and mounts in the place of the original radio, but so far I heard they are very poor quality.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> His shirt says decade of excellence. ...but 11 cars...what a trip


Yeah I pointed that out when they were designed. But what can you do?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> For the stereo I bought one of those under dash plastic things, I was thinking about mounting it under the seat. 12" L7 in the trunk, 6x9 in the back with 1" spacer (wrapped in vinyl to match), as far as the front speakers I have no clue, haven't got that far yet.
> 
> I was looking at one of the Custom Autosound units that look like the AM radio but has bluetooth and usb and mounts in the place of the original radio, but so far I heard they are very poor quality.
> 
> View attachment 1303770


One of the guys in my chapter has 1 of those in his 63 and it sounds good. He's running all Zapco amps and Kicker speakers.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> For the stereo I bought one of those under dash plastic things, I was thinking about mounting it under the seat. 12" L7 in the trunk, 6x9 in the back with 1" spacer (wrapped in vinyl to match), as far as the front speakers I have no clue, haven't got that far yet.
> 
> I was looking at one of the Custom Autosound units that look like the AM radio but has bluetooth and usb and mounts in the place of the original radio, but so far I heard they are very poor quality.
> 
> View attachment 1303770


Hell I hope your wrong cuz I just ordered one for my caprice!


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

It's just what I heard and read about it. My boy bought it for his 65 and USB didn't work. Got a replacement worked for about 2 months and crapped out completely. Hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Finally got my 56 painted today so time to bust ass & get it done..so 67 is going to get ignored for a bit..


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN GINA...... I,LL KEEP THE SEVEN ROLLIN LOL...


debo67ss said:


> Finally got my 56 painted today so time to bust ass & get it done..so 67 is going to get ignored for a bit..


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^That's gonna look nice.....


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

http://lowridertire.com/ any one got info on this ?


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Im running a set of the 175/70/14 Suretrac tires I love the look and it is the lowest profile 14 you can get.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Anybody have 6x9s mounted in rear deck of 67?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> Anybody have 6x9s mounted in rear deck of 67?



I just installed a pair in my rear deck. Easy install


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

I did mine with a 1" spacer.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> I did mine with a 1" spacer.


That's smart. I cut that piece that went across the middle
Of the speaker opening.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

I cut that piece too, my Kicker 6x9 still didn't fit. It fit perfect with a 1" spacer. $10 on ebay


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


Badass


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Wassup everybody...I haven't been here in a bit...hope all is going well with everyone...heres a few updated pics of my 67...:wave:


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> I cut that piece too, my Kicker 6x9 still didn't fit. It fit perfect with a 1" spacer. $10 on ebay


What did the spacer accomplish?


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> I just installed a pair in my rear deck. Easy install


Did you use factory speaker holes and just cut the centers out?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Anyone have contact info on the guy who sells the chrome insert for the 67 bumper guards ? Thx


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Also can someone post pics of there door panel with remote mirror. I wanna install mine and not sure we're to mount the control. Thx


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> Anyone have contact info on the guy who sells the chrome insert for the 67 bumper guards ? Thx /QUOTE] Dude's name is Tim. Not sure if he still does it, but here is his number: (562) 716-1176


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> Also can someone post pics of there door panel with remote mirror. I wanna install mine and not sure we're to mount the control. Thx


 Here's mine. . . I have them on both sides but I dont have the passenger side bezel, so I'm using this bezel until I find it. I believe this is the correct placement on the door panel though.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> Did you use factory speaker holes and just cut the centers out?


 YUP!!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's another example. This is either Debo or Mike's 67.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Here's mine. . . I have them on both sides but I dont have the passenger side bezel, so I'm using this bezel until I find it. I believe this is the correct placement on the door panel though.


Thank you sir


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

juspassinthru said:


> What did the spacer accomplish?


My kicker 6x9 wouldn't fit, it could be a design of the speaker cause the magnet on that thing is huge. The spacer gave me enough room without having to cut the hole bigger.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Late night cruise.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm finally getting ready to replace my 20 year old exhaust pipes on my 67. What kind of set up did you guys go with? Where do the pipes come out? Did you go 2", 3"? What kind of mufflers did you go with? LMK and post up some pics if you can. The car in the pic is not mine. Thanks


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> I'm finally getting ready to replace my 20 year old exhaust pipes on my 67. What kind of set up did you guys go with? Where do the pipes come out? Did you go 2", 3"? What kind of mufflers did you go with? LMK and post up some pics if you can. The car in the pic is not mine. Thanks


All depends on what sound you want. Im running 2 1/4 with headers and flow masters dumped behind the rear wheels.That's bcuz I want to get the best performance out of my 383 stroker.it sounds tuff I get a lot of compliments.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Late night cruise.
> View attachment 1325298


:thumbsup: looking good Eddie!


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> :thumbsup: looking good Eddie!


Thank you. It's still in it's original state. Not for long.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> I'm finally getting ready to replace my 20 year old exhaust pipes on my 67. What kind of set up did you guys go with? Where do the pipes come out? Did you go 2", 3"? What kind of mufflers did you go with? LMK and post up some pics if you can. The car in the pic is not mine. Thanks


It depends on what you want Some like a quiet stock sound where others like Gabe are in to performance. I went a more traditional route with 21/2 pipe and glass packs. Its more of what your taste is and how you got you engine set up.


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Debo,

Which series of flow masters are you running? Do you have any pictures of your
engine set-up? Are you running old school or a serpentine set-up?

Thanks,
--Turri.


----------



## 67cruzer (Jan 24, 2012)

What size coils is everyone using??


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got a 327....how do you get the crackle sound out of mufflers??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

turri 67 said:


> Hey Debo,
> 
> Which series of flow masters are you running? Do you have any pictures of your
> engine set-up? Are you running old school or a serpentine set-up?
> ...


I'm running the 3 chamber flow masters & serpentine set up.I would take pictures but my car is at another location rt now.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> I'm running the 3 chamber flow masters & serpentine set up.I would take pictures but my car is at another location rt now.


Hey can I see ur engine . Or do u hve a card


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Hey can I see ur engine . Or do u hve a card


Lol..where u been hiding


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Lol..where u been hiding


Lol na G wrking n famliy stuff whn we going cruiseing or Lake


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> I got a 327....how do you get the crackle sound out of mufflers??


Run the smallest glasspacks you can get or straight pipe!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67cruzer said:


> What size coils is everyone using??


Im running 2 tons up front with stock front coils cut down in the rear. I run it that way along with shocks out back to get a good ride.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

209impala said:


> Run the smallest glasspacks you can get or straight pipe!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

209impala said:


> Run the smallest glasspacks you can get or straight pipe!



This sounds like a winner. Thanks brother.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

[h=2]1967 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE BACK SEAT RACK[/h] 








SELLING THE BACK SEAT RACK FOR A 1967 IMPALA SS CONVERTIBLE MIGHT FIT A 66 ALSO $500.00 SHIPPED​


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> I'm running the 3 chamber flow masters & serpentine set up.I would take pictures but my car is at another location rt now.


HONDA....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> HONDA....


It sounds like one


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> It sounds like one


Ee-jole..hell no...I dont want that on my car


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> *1967 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE BACK SEAT RACK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Is it me or this layitlow site got crickets
now..no one is on here as much anymore. ..


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

what's the best way to drill the holes and install the dual antennas on my 67. I bought a pair but I'm scared to screw up the paint by drilling the holes. Any tips??


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Lay lots of tape and make sure you mark the holes where your going to drill. Hopefully they gave you a template w the antennas. Oh and make sure you have sharp drill bits. I wish mine were never on my car. I think they take away from the fastback look myself but thats my opinion. Good luck with the install.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok. Never thought about it like that. I am gonna have to look at some more pictures before I drill the holes. 

Thanks.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

For exhaust, i have a 283 with a mild cam, shorty headers (had long headers) i went with 2 1/2 true duels all the way back with mid-length glass packs... I'm probably going to change them to the longest ones to get a little deeper sound...

i fkn love my sound...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> For exhaust, i have a 283 with a mild cam, shorty headers (had long headers) i went with 2 1/2 true duels all the way back with mid-length glass packs... I'm probably going to change them to the longest ones to get a little deeper sound...
> 
> i fkn love my sound...


YOUR NOT GONNA LIKE IT


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)




----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

summer time i guess everyones out driving


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> YOUR NOT GONNA LIKE IT


hmmm... i really like my sound now, but its too high pitched for having a cam in my opinion... if it were a stock cam than glass packs sound bad ass, ill have to who you i guess...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

My 7 at the Fresno lowrider show


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ Was checking this one out at the show yesturday. Nice example of "Old School." Did Ernie Velasco do the pin striping on it?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ Was checking this one out at the show yesturday. Nice example of "Old School." Did Ernie Velasco do the pin striping on it?


Thx that's what I'm aiming for and yes Ernie did the stripping


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Bad ass 7


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

JUST ME said:


>



Thanks for posting up the picture of my car bro bad ass pic


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

giofreak03 said:


> Thanks for posting up the picture of my car bro bad ass pic


Bad ass for sure:thumbsup:what color is that you have on it bro


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

ITONEI said:


> Bad ass for sure:thumbsup:what color is that you have on it bro



It's a special mix but the color is called hot rod yellow with gold pearl and a few other mixes in it


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

giofreak03 said:


> It's a special mix but the color is called hot rod yellow with gold pearl and a few other mixes in it


Killing it with that paint job. Do you have any other pictures you can post?

--Turri.


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice Mix Bro, gracias:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

From today's Front Street Car Show in Norwalk


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally back on the road. Replaced the steering linkage, all bushings and ball joints. It rides nice and straight and yes I know the hubcaps are not correct for the 67. 
As soon as I recuperate from this round I'll be getting new wheels.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Finally back on the road. Replaced the steering linkage, all bushings and ball joints. It rides nice and straight and yes I now the hubcaps are not correct for the 67.
> As soon as I recuperate from this round I'll be getting new wheels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1364954


Nice ride any pics of Intr


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

laylo67 said:


> Nice ride any pics of Intr


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Finally back on the road. Replaced the steering linkage, all bushings and ball joints. It rides nice and straight and yes I now the hubcaps are not correct for the 67.
> As soon as I recuperate from this round I'll be getting new wheels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1364954


:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Any lifted 67 owners NOT have extended A arms?


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Camber issues?


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

turri 67 said:


> Killing it with that paint job. Do you have any other pictures you can post?
> 
> --Turri.


Thanks bro


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

juspassinthru said:


> Camber issues?





juspassinthru said:


> Any lifted 67 owners NOT have extended A arms?


just like i replied in your other thread, its all about the wear on your tires... that and it looks way better for the wheel to be straight versus leaning in or out...

i put pics in the other thread, check 'em out...


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Bagged-Extended 1-1/2






you can see a little bow when dropped


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
I 'm replacing the stock suspension with hotchkiss
Parts. Does anybody know if 67's have one or two
Upper trailing arms? Any info would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

ITONEI said:


> View attachment 1375018
> Bagged-Extended 1-1/2
> View attachment 1375026
> you can see a little bow when dropped
> View attachment 1375034


Doesnt make sense that you have positive camber.I think 1.5 may be a bit over extended.maybe3/4 to 1" is a happy medium.Both positive and negative camber both eat tires


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

1967 Impala in a glass garage

http://vimeo.com/100925773


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

My ride at a local sho this weekend.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

209impala said:


> My ride at a local sho this weekend.
> View attachment 1375626


Clean homie


----------



## Big Gordo San Fran Califa (Aug 20, 2014)

What's up Homies! Looking to buy a '67 Impala vert or hard top in driver or finished condition. pm or email me at [email protected] Any leads will be appreciated. Gracias


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> Doesnt make sense that you have positive camber.I think 1.5 may be a bit over extended.maybe3/4 to 1" is a happy medium.Both positive and negative camber both eat tires


Yea but you can shim if need be and if I drive long distance I keep it level. Most of the time Low And Slow






Then it looks like it means business dropped and tires bow legged


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Big Gordo San Fran Califa said:


> What's up Homies! Looking to buy a '67 Impala vert or hard top in driver or finished condition. pm or email me at [email protected] Any leads will be appreciated. Gracias


Hit me up, I want to get rid of mine!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

209impala said:


> Hit me up, I want to get rid of mine![/QUOTE
> what happen frank deal fell thru?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> 209impala said:
> 
> 
> > Hit me up, I want to get rid of mine![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

67 BRUTA said:


> View attachment 1010074
> View attachment 1010090
> finally learned how to post pics !!!


What's up 67 family !!!! Ok need help . Well the 67 with the hubcaps he decided to put rims 13x7 but what happen is now he can't lay the car like it used to with the caps . Also he had to take off skirts . I've seen 67's on here with rims and skirts laid to the ground . What do we need to do ?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

67 BRUTA said:


> What's up 67 family !!!! Ok need help . Well the 67 with the hubcaps he decided to put rims 13x7 but what happen is now he can't lay the car like it used to with the caps . Also he had to take off skirts . I've seen 67's on here with rims and skirts laid to the ground . What do we need to do ?


Shorten the rear end....or Mickey mouse it and shave the skirts on the inside...Sutton engineering does it in la Puente ca I believe


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Can someone post a pic of the cruise control switch on their 67 under the hood?....I have a switch and dont knoq what its for...Thanks.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67 BRUTA said:


> What's up 67 family !!!! Ok need help . Well the 67 with the hubcaps he decided to put rims 13x7 but what happen is now he can't lay the car like it used to with the caps . Also he had to take off skirts . I've seen 67's on here with rims and skirts laid to the ground . What do we need to do ?


It should still lay with the 13's but maybe not with the skirts. If he's running china wheels for sure there going to hit the skirts. Best bet is to get the rear end cut. I gutted mine and just screwed them in place but than again I dont like taking them off either. If your having trouble laying with the rims your rear end might be shifting over to much, one side may have more clearance than the other.


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks 79&209


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> Can someone post a pic of the cruise control switch on their 67 under the hood?....I have a switch and dont knoq what its for...Thanks.....
> View attachment 1385289


That's for your passing gear(kick down) for a turbo 400 tranny


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

How much do they charge?


jjarez79 said:


> Shorten the rear end....or Mickey mouse it and shave the skirts on the inside...Sutton engineering does it in la Puente ca I believe


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Depends what you want...they can change the gears for your 13s as well...and I just found out that they are in la habra ca...


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)




----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

jjarez79 said:


> Depends what you want...they can change the gears for your 13s as well...and I just found out that they are in la habra ca...


I called over there and talked to Ed. He's a cool dude. He quoted 
Me at $750 to shorten the rear end another $575 for the freeway
Flyer gears and maybe. $200 for the powder coating. 
I'll be saving my taco money and get this done next so
I can out my Foxcraft skirts on.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> I called over there and talked to Ed. He's a cool dude. He quoted
> Me at $750 to shorten the rear end another $575 for the freeway
> Flyer gears and maybe. $200 for the powder coating.
> I'll be saving my taco money and get this done next so
> I can out my Foxcraft skirts on.


There's a place called cooks that also shortens rear ends & they are in LA off the 5 freeway by commerce


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> There's a place called cooks that also shortens rear ends & they are in LA off the 5 freeway by commerce


Yeah I think this place might be cheaper as well..scratch my idea..lol...I just couldn't remember if it was the same place...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Moonroof install today on my 67.
Will post pics later when I'm in front
of a computer...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Moonroof install today on my 67.
> Will post pics later when I'm in front
> of a computer...


Nice wht size I put a 44" on mine post pics after done


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

second paint job never even hit the street yet. next trim and a windsheld what size clip do I need for the side trim and trunk trim and hoodlip


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> second paint job never even hit the street yet. next trim and a windsheld what size clip do I need for the side trim and trunk trim and hoodlip


baller, you went through 2 already and i can't even do 1, hahha...!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Nice wht size I put a 44" on mine post pics after done


Pics or it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1390538
> View attachment 1390546
> View attachment 1390554
> View attachment 1390554


Looks good...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

new pipes


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> Looks good...[/Q:thumbsup:UOTE]


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> baller, you went through 2 already and i can't even do 1, hahha...!!!


They had to do it for free


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Papa Snop that paint looks great. Got mine for sale, but still saving to paint it.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Papa Snop that paint looks great. Got mine for sale, but still saving to paint it.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

After its painted ill probably change my mind if it look good as yours.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

laylo67 said:


> Nice wht size I put a 44" on mine post pics after done


Went with a 44".


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

How much did it run you, install and all?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

209impala said:


> How much did it run you, install and all?


  I bought the moonroof almost 3 years ago for $350. I spoke to dude a few days ago and he said they go for way more now. The installer said the same thing. The install cost me $600, plus another $100 for them to completely go through the moon roof. $100 for gas money and $25 for the switch that matches my car. . .worth it!!!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Went with a 44".


 that's tight Carlos


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> that's tight Carlos


 Thanks brother. Been waiting a looong time. . .


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Thanks brother. Been waiting a looong time. . .


You got that right,lol.Congrats Bro your gonna love it.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You got that right,lol.Congrats Bro your gonna love it.


 Thanks J. I do. If anybody is looking for a moonroof PM this man right here. He will take good care of you.


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

*MY 67 IMPALA*

Here is a pic of my 67... Never seen the streets and now Im doing her a make over...stay tuned...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

djcrime said:


> Here is a pic of my 67... Never seen the streets and now Im doing her a make over...stay tuned...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398057


thats bad ass, nice n clean... love it...!!!


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

Gotta do the caprice tail lights too.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Is the back window interchangeable for 67-68 fastbacks?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Is the back window interchangeable for 67-68 fastbacks?


 you looking for one? I got a non tinted one for sale. . .PM me


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

djcrime said:


> Here is a pic of my 67... Never seen the streets and now Im doing her a make over...stay tuned...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398057


Make over homie ur 7 looks clean any more pics


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> you looking for one? I got a non tinted one for sale. . .PM me


I have one local from a 67 but I need to know if I can use it on my 68


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

djcrime said:


> Here is a pic of my 67... Never seen the streets and now Im doing her a make over...stay tuned...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398057


Thats a bad ass color! love the rims!


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

LOOKING FOR THIS SECTION LEFT AND RIGHT SIDE


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

*MY 67 IMPALA*

HERE IS MORE PICS AS REQUESTED...SHES GETTING A NEW PATTERENED FLAKED OUT ROOF AND PINSTRIPES...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice 67


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Here's mine. . . I have them on both sides but I dont have the passenger side bezel, so I'm using this bezel until I find it. I believe this is the correct placement on the door panel though.


Thanks for the help homie finally got mine installed today


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Need some help fellas just picked up some bumper guards and I was trying to test fit them before I plate them and they seem not to be seating flush what am I doing wrong??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

MR.559 said:


> Need some help fellas just picked up some bumper guards and I was trying to test fit them before I plate them and they seem not to be seating flush what am I doing wrong??


There's a right & left.did you try to swap them side to side


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Hopefully you didn't get 2 of the same side


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Hopefully you didn't get 2 of the same side



I have a left and right. Question left goes on passenger side? Do I use bumper bracket holes?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

MR.559 said:


> I have a left and right. Question left goes on passenger side? Do I use bumper bracket holes?


No left is drivers side


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> No left is drivers side


Thanks for the info homie I have a few accesseries I'm going to need help installing lol


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> No left is drivers side


U sure De-Bo??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> U sure De-Bo??


I'm 110% sure..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

I even have a bumper for decor


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks good brother. . .


MR.559 said:


> Thanks for the help homie finally got mine installed today


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> I even have a bumper for decor


This Guy!!!!! Lol


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

*My 44" moonroof install*

The moment of truth. . .


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

how much should I expect to pay for quarter panels , better yet to have them installed.


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> how much should I expect to pay for quarter panels , better yet to have them installed.


 I had a parts car (67 Caprice), that we chopped up and parted out. I sold the 1/4's for about $800 each. Dont know what they paid to have them installed. I think you can buy repops, but I heard they suck. They metal is thinner and it doesnt match up right. . . Good luck brother.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


BADASS!!!!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> The moment of truth. . .


U got the right guys 4 the job . Thr kool people thy did mine too wht size is tht??


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

djcrime said:


> HERE IS MORE PICS AS REQUESTED...SHES GETTING A NEW PATTERENED FLAKED OUT ROOF AND PINSTRIPES...
> 
> View attachment 1399777
> View attachment 1399785
> View attachment 1399793


Mannnn!!! Simple & clean can't 4 pics of new rooftop


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Is it just my car or does the gas gauge a problem on 67's?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> Is it just my car or does the gas gauge a problem on 67's?


Just your car!!!! Most of the time its the sending unit or its unplugged.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Just your car!!!! Most of the time its the sending unit or its unplugged.


Oh ok..lol...gotta get it checked out..


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruising SF, Mission st.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

This is sick.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cNDVIM2KCwA


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT dfw 67


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Had these on my lap top:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I like the hideaways and then I dont....cuz it looks like an el Dorado...lol


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> View attachment 1413681
> 
> 
> I like the hideaways and then I dont....cuz it looks like an el Dorado...lol


Not even close!!!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/008/267Impala_Kino06.jpg


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I wish i had them on my car


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> I wish i had them on my car


Oh me too dont get me wrong....cuz I think they look like el Dorados doesnt stop me from wanting them...lol


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Not even close!!!!


I wonder if u can use those 4 a 67 ??


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Who does them here in Orange County n$$$ to do thm


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

laylo67 said:


> Who does them here in Orange County n$$$ to do thm


3gs...at mike lopez shop....im doing homework to do it to mine..lol


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> I wonder if u can use those 4 a 67 ??


Come on guy!!!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> 3gs...at mike lopez shop....im doing homework to do it to mine..lol



For sale for the right $$$$


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> For sale for the right $$$$


In my dreams debo.....I would get that off your hands if I could..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:dunno:I think just about any car is for sale for the right price


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT for 67 impalas


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> In my dreams debo.....I would get that off your hands if I could..


It might have to go soon.need to make space for a new project


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> It might have to go soon.need to make space for a new project


What!!!!!!! Na


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone know if a 67 and 68 gas tank is the same?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> For sale for the right $$$$


This ***** bumped his head lol


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I just learned something the other day...the tail light panel surrounding was purposely painted black..to make it look like the tailights are floating....to match the scheme in the grille whereas the corner lights are surrounded by black also to make it look like theyre floating also..


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

JUST ME said:


>









CLEAN


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Now that 67 looks like it floating.....


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>



:fool2:GOOD LAWD!!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm putting my power steering back on and realized Im missing one of the mounting brackets. I need the bracket
That mounts to the back of the reservoir unit and then
Attaches to the front of the exhaust manifold.


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

*VERY CLEAN 67 lifted. sale or trade*

Those of you like myself that have been around this world for a while will remember the Boulevard cruisers of the 70's and 80's time period.Back when everyone had pride in their ride and would work on their car all week and then detail it up to cruise on Friday nights.
This car was put together to capture that look of the earlier years of lowriding History.

It is clean inside and out and is ready to roll coast to coast right now!


Strong and smooth 327/ powerglide auto trans HEI ignition.
New 14" Supremes
New 175 70 14" suretrac tires
New chrome headlight half covers
New chrome curb feelers
New aluminum radiator
New chrome alternator
New finned aluminum valve covers
New chrome oil pain
New chrome aircleaner
New waterpump
New lower balljoints
New end link bushings
New 2 pump chrome lowlife setup
New cylinders 8" front 10" rear
New batteries(4)
New hydraulic hoses 
New Parker valves and slowdowns
New upholstery on seats look factory and show quailty workmanship.
New carpet
New Kenwood head unit(underdash) pandora/ ipod ready .uncut factory dash with am radio still in place.
New kenwood 6x9s
New chrome pipe organ speaker covers
New kenwood 6x9s
JL audio 10" sub 300w JBL amp perfect for bumpin those oldies
New dual exhaust from manifolds to rear bumper with glasspack mufflers and chrome tips.
Also equipped with corner grill marker lights that work
car is in Atlanta GA fly in drive it home its dependable and ready!
only $14,900 or other Impala trades


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

That a nice car. I like the organ speaker covers. GOOD luck with you sale homie.


----------



## juspassinthru (May 1, 2008)

Thanks reyrey


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am about to bag my Impala next week, is there anything I should be aware of? Also I have an option between 7g and 10g tank. What's the advantage of having a bigger tank?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I think it like having batteries when you have hydos the bigger tank the more you can hit swiches i guess. Post pic supersport


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

reyrey1967 said:


> I think it like having batteries when you have hydos the bigger tank the more you can hit swiches i guess. Post pic supersport


Thanks, 10g it is than, I'll post some pics. when it's done.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> I think it like having batteries when you have hydos the bigger tank the more you can hit swiches i guess. Post pic supersport


Just not as heavy also like batteries...so your car is better kept together...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Thanks, 10g it is than, I'll post some pics. when it's done.


 I'm thinking about getting mine done too. How much is that going to run you? What kind of set up is it and what can it do?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt for 67 lets posr dem pics


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Ttt for 67 lets posr dem pics


Love that color combo....nothin cleaner..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Love that color combo....nothin cleaner..


Thanks JJ its just hard being a raider fan


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks JJ its just hard being a raider fan


Ha ha!! Hell yeah it is...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Is it true I can use monte or box caprice spindles to convert to disc brakes?


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

After talking to bunch of different shops I decided to go with Eric from NorCal Customs, he seems like a straight up guy and he does great work. I just wanted simple setup, up and down, no side to side nothing fancy. He suggested doing 2 5g tanks and 2 compressors. He is gonna paint the trunk and install everything for $2300. Just dropped the car off this morning. I will post pictures when it's done.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> After talking to bunch of different shops I decided to go with Eric from NorCal Customs, he seems like a straight up guy and he does great work. I just wanted simple setup, up and down, no side to side nothing fancy. He suggested doing 2 5g tanks and 2 compressors. He is gonna paint the trunk and install everything for $2300. Just dropped the car off this morning. I will post pictures when it's done.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> After talking to bunch of different shops I decided to go with Eric from NorCal Customs, he seems like a straight up guy and he does great work. I just wanted simple setup, up and down, no side to side nothing fancy. He suggested doing 2 5g tanks and 2 compressors. He is gonna paint the trunk and install everything for $2300. Just dropped the car off this morning. I will post pictures when it's done.


Which 67 is urs homie of it plse


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Cruising SF, Mission st.
> View attachment 1408634


this one.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> this one.


O ya clean can't wait to c it lay out


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> O ya clean can't wait to c it lay out


 Nice love that pic..post yours laylo


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> Nice love that pic..post yours laylo


4sho ill post pic up


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Postin a pic of Laylo67's ride for the homie


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz real clean build.... chrome undies, bumper guards, chrome corner & hood lip moldings, & corner lights very nice 67 homie


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

cwplanet said:


> Postin a pic of Laylo67's ride for the homie


Nice


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cwplanet said:


> Postin a pic of Laylo67's ride for the homie


Does it have hideaways?


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

What is that green called?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

[URL=http://s96.photobucket.com/user/EMPIRE520/media/unnamed2_zps0a072d29.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thats a phantom grill... man hat car is sick. Shaved door handles and all beautiful 67 homie's....keep post them pics


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Wow....that billet looks better than the tube grille imo....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wer all sixty sevens at?


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Just found this for sale on layitlow


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Where caan I get a Phantom Grill?


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Where caan I get a Phantom Grill?


Try ebay there is a guy the makes them


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Where caan I get a Phantom Grill?


*this is a one off we built. We can build u one. PM me*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wuts the ticket?


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

://s96.photobucket.com/user/EMPIRE520/media/grill_zpse0a4dc0a.jpg.html"]








[URL=http:man this is baaaaaaaaaad, love the color


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

parts pm for more pics


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

How much for the hood lip, the better of the 2.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Driver side molding nine out of 10 shape $75 original Chevy


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> Does it have hideaways?


Blahaha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Bad azz 67 vegas


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


You cant give nothing but props to the old school if it wasnt for them we wouldnt ve here now..... love the old school.


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1444745
> View attachment 1444753
> Driver side molding nine out of 10 shape $75 original Chevy


u still got this trim


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

yes but sale pending. ill let u know


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1443641
> View attachment 1443649
> View attachment 1443657
> View attachment 1443665
> ...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

rear trunk molding chrome original triple chromed 75$


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

185$


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

Need core support and grill


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

originalGM


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

tonyo 67 said:


> Need core support and grill


I got a grill but im in North Texas


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> PAPA_SNOPS said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1443641
> ...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt for 67 riders


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

coo thank you




Got it today, thanks homie.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yezzir love that look


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wer all my 67 riderz @ ?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

juspassinthru said:


> Those of you like myself that have been around this world for a while will remember the Boulevard cruisers of the 70's and 80's time period.Back when everyone had pride in their ride and would work on their car all week and then detail it up to cruise on Friday nights.
> This car was put together to capture that look of the earlier years of lowriding History.
> 
> It is clean inside and out and is ready to roll coast to coast right now!
> ...


don't know what it is but that's been one of my favorites in this topic, nice and simple. Good luck bro


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yes i agree


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

My parts chaser vehicle...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> My parts chaser vehicle...


This Guy!!!! Nice ride


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Ttt for 67 riders


Really nice 67:facepalm:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wrong face....:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ttt for 1967


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> ttt for 1967


Bad ass 7 homie...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Bad ass 7 homie...


Gracias homie you guys are probably tired of seeing my car but nobody else wants to post dem 67


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Still on 65 hubcaps. My wheels should be done in couple of weeks.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Still on 65 hubcaps. My wheels should be done in couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1456633


Wht r u planning to put on ??


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wire Wheels King 13's. Different chip. Should be done soon.......I hope.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> View attachment 1457105
> 
> 
> 
> Wire Wheels King 13's. Different chip. Should be done soon.......I hope.


Dam cant wait its gonna look sick


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Gracias homie you guys are probably tired of seeing my car but nobody else wants to post dem 67


I'll donate!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Still on 65 hubcaps. My wheels should be done in couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1456633


Nice man


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

209impala said:


> I'll donate!


Hell yeah thanks homie any more donations keep them coming


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Gotta contribute...dead up in here...my seven in hibernation. .I got a senior in high school and I cant afford to keep up with both...lol...priorities. ..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thats funny mines didnt get right till my kid turn 21 (no more child support)... family first homie


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

209impala said:


> I'll donate!


Digging tht stock look


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

209impala said:


> I'll donate!


Love the lifted on stocks look...especially laying frame..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


jjarez79 said:


> Love the lifted on stocks look...especially laying frame..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> Gotta contribute...dead up in here...my seven in hibernation. .I got a senior in high school and I cant afford to keep up with both...lol...priorities. ..
> View attachment 1458922
> 
> View attachment 1458930


Is it for sale?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Is it for sale?


Depends...everything is for sale...lol...im in la mirada...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FOR ALL YA 67 RIDERS LOOKING FOR PARTS CALL THIS GUY UP HE HAS TONS OF 67 IMPALA PARTS I FOUND HIM ON CRAIGLIST GOOD LUCK


) 


I have parted out several 1967 and 1968 full size Chevys (Impala, Belair, Biscayne, Caprice, NO EXTERIOR SHEET METAL except 68 trunk lid and 67 hood, inner fenders/core support.

Call 614-599-7994 NO TEXTS


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299?ref=bookmarks


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299?ref=bookmarks


Bad azz Todd. I dont have fb but i like when i can see without having to sign in good job homie.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:me too


reyrey1967 said:


> Bad azz Todd. I dont have fb but i like when i can see without having to sign in good job homie.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

just trying to spread the word and the love of the 67/68 impalas


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Up for sale .I have most of the parts but as you can see needs to be restored.$1800


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Up for sale .I have most of the parts but as you can see needs to be restored.$1800


Gabe, Does that come with hideaways??


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

209impala said:


> Gabe, Does that come with hideaways??


Jaja hideaways cost 3k just for the set up


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 1463833


Beautiful homie


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 1463833


Very nice.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

67 riderz & we dont stop.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FOR ALL YA 67 RIDERS LOOKING FOR PARTS CALL THIS GUY UP HE HAS TONS OF 67 IMPALA PARTS I FOUND HIM ON CRAIGLIST GOOD LUCK


) 


I have parted out several 1967 and 1968 full size Chevys (Impala, Belair, Biscayne, Caprice, NO EXTERIOR SHEET METAL except 68 trunk lid and 67 hood, inner fenders/core support.

Call 614-599-7994 NO TEXTS


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1462706


 very nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Still on 65 hubcaps. My wheels should be done in couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1456633


Can't wait to see it on them new wheels :drama:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


> Can't wait to see it on them new wheels :drama:


X2


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


 Dam that chit kleeeeeeennnnn:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


>


So nice and clean.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


???✌????☝????✨????? dam I love that front end that shit is sick homie


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

debo67ss said:


>


bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Come 67's lets donate to the cause.....post them chosen few


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

HERE IS MY 7...STR8 OUT OF THE SHOP :thumbsup:

GROUPE INLAND EMPIRE!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

djcrime said:


> View attachment 1471978
> 
> 
> HERE IS MY 7...STR8 OUT OF THE SHOP :thumbsup:
> ...


Bad ass homie better pics of top plse


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

djcrime said:


> View attachment 1471978
> 
> 
> HERE IS MY 7...STR8 OUT OF THE SHOP :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1472258



looking good. Thanks for donating keep them pics coming


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

laylo67 said:


> Bad ass homie better pics of top plse



I will post tomorrow bro.... thanks


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

djcrime said:


> I will post tomorrow bro.... thanks























Here you go bro...

GROUPE CC INLAND EMPIRE..:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Super clean


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

djcrime said:


> View attachment 1472850
> View attachment 1472858
> View attachment 1472866
> 
> ...


clean as fuck


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djcrime said:


> View attachment 1472850
> View attachment 1472858
> View attachment 1472866
> 
> ...


badass brother, love your ride!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

JUST ME said:


>


clean as fk bro, what kind of headlights are those...???


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

I've been looking and wanting a 67-70 impala for awhile now, I thought I had a few bought,but just wasn't meant to be. Anyway, one of the members here is local and has almost the prefect car for sale. My question is, Would it be a better idea to buy his complete running driving car, and just make minor changes, or buy a very nice original car for 4Gs less and then add juice or air and the other custom touches I want? 








Here's the members car. I want to ditch the vinyl roof for flake job, put on power disk brakes. That's all the changes.


The other car.


















It'll need the vinyl peeped and roof flaked, wheels and tires, juice or bags,detailed under the hood,and shiny bits added. I can get this for 11K.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

I would go for the SS. That way you can customize it the way you want it. but that's just me.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

x2


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Papa_snoops got the parts today. Thanks.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

coo


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

These pics were in a different thread


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

finally got my bucket to the body shop bought the floors n rockers already


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


TTT


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have these for sale in case any of you 67 Impala riders are interested.Price is $400.00 dollars + shipping.Thanks for looking.


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

hi.. I have 67 Impala moldings for sale.. 

I have... complete set of 2 door fastback or convertible side moldings... also a complete set of 2 door fastback interior moldings.... Also a convertible trunk molding with insert and ext moldings... Also 2 door fastback trunk molding with insert and ext moldings.... rear bumper guards i just re chromed with ok rubbers.... Also a NOS front bumper guard (left) in gm box no rubber.... Also a grill...Also...rear window moldings... Also..front driver left fender park light with bracket....Also headlight bezels... 1968 caprice side body molding ..missing 2 pieces to make the set.... pm me for prices....all hard to find parts.... and all in nice condition... 

Thanks...Crime...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> finally got my bucket to the body shop bought the floors n rockers already
> View attachment 1477010


HONDA!!!..


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Still waiting on my wheels, should be another 2 weeks. 67's TTT.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

Very nice 7! Beautiful backdrop to compliment your car. Location?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Still waiting on my wheels, should be another 2 weeks. 67's TTT.
> 
> View attachment 1478698



Nice picture homir


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks. Ocean Beach San Francisco.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Nice picture homir


Homie


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Thanks. Ocean Beach San Francisco.


I hope to get out there one of these days. I would like to buy a cool old car out that way,fly out and drive it back to GA.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt for 67 riders


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

My bady without her skirts still looks sexy


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

how much for rear bumper guards?


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

nice brother


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

looking for T78 lights brackets and assembly?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> uffin:


Me too...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Com on you guys post dem pics.... as long is its a 67 lowrider I'm good with it


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Gotta question: ive been looking into these repopulate catalogs and I see that a lot of part jump from 66 to a 68 impala..ex. how can they make a 66 grille and then make a 68, but not 67?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Gotta question: ive been looking into these repopulate catalogs and I see that a lot of part jump from 66 to a 68 impala..ex. how can they make a 66 grille and then make a 68, but not 67?



Amen carnal they almost always jump over 67 on everything I know this for a fact


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Heres spm pics of mine wen i had it on OG's & the motor Og 327


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

That's badass reyrey what's it look like now?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Does a 1967 Impala convertible come with a mechanical or manual top or should be automatic


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

My top is automatic


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok on firewall codes what code do I need to look for to be its a #matching convertable . I no its gonna be a tru rag but it somewhere where I can't physically see it so I just want to make sure and check to see if there's any special code for convertible I haven't been there to see the car first person just pictures


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Ok on firewall codes what code do I need to look for to be its a #matching convertable . I no its gonna be a tru rag but it somewhere where I can't physically see it so I just want to make sure and check to see if there's any special code for convertible I haven't been there to see the car first person just pictures


4th and 5th symbol on the vin are for body style, for a rag it should be 67 as in 1 68 *67*xxxxxx.


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Heres spm pics of mine wen i had it on OG's & the motor Og 327


nice


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

thudy said:


> was up


Lets see the whole car!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Lets see the whole car!!


Wut he said x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO MY FELLOW SEVENTEERS ...















Nothing to brag about...but its something...lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO MY FELLOW SEVENTEERS ...
> View attachment 1488498
> 
> View attachment 1488506
> ...


Hell yeah homie put it on the street.... little by little


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Happy Turkey day


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

debo67ss said:


> Happy Turkey day


Woooooww very nice.........the car looks good too.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Woooooww very nice.........the car looks good too.


Wut car..........jk bad azz pic my brotha


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


Oh hell yeah Debo keep them coming.... and all the other 67 riderz post dem pics


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Down crenshaw


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Happy Turkey day


Love tht kind of turkey


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got a 67 caprice and I wanna get rid of my smog pump system to clean up the engine bay.I like the simple look, which I might even get rid of my a/c system as well since I will be hitting the tunes with the windows down anyway....I know I can plug the manifolds up with some brass plugs but what about the hose that goes to the back of the motor near the firewall?..I think its a camshaft vent or breather...something like that..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

this my ride before


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Heres spm pics of mine wen i had it on OG's & the motor Og 327


nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Peezy_420 said:


> nice


Gracias


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


> TTT


:nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I had these pics on my pc from a show in Big D some years back...


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics car club


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> View attachment 1494770
> View attachment 1494778
> 
> 
> ...


You got a very nice carrucha....any pocs of the 67 caprice from your club?...the silver one?..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> I got a 67 caprice and I wanna get rid of my smog pump system to clean up the engine bay.I like the simple look, which I might even get rid of my a/c system as well since I will be hitting the tunes with the windows down anyway....I know I can plug the manifolds up with some brass plugs but what about the hose that goes to the back of the motor near the firewall?..I think its a camshaft vent or breather...something like that..


You can run that hose to your air cleaner or just leave it with out one. Only set back is a little blow back and you'll have to clean up a little more depending on how much you drive, but it aint to bad. Thats how im running mine now and my last one.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

209impala said:


> You can run that hose to your air cleaner or just leave it with out one. Only set back is a little blow back and you'll have to clean up a little more depending on how much you drive, but it aint to bad. Thats how im running mine now and my last one.


So I can just leave it open?? I got the metal tube with the hose on the end...and I just threw on a simple air cleaner from edelbrock for now...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> View attachment 1494786
> 
> 
> 
> Ontario classics car club



Beautiful homie let keep posting them pic 67 ridaz


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

No wires, but she's clean.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Who has the best prices on 1967 impala parts? Who do you guys go to?Time to throw some cash in the pit.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I used classic industries,H&H, ebay,& craigslist.classic industries will send you promotions where you can save so much percent and free shipping H&H will meet you at a local swap meet and sell you the parts there that you ordered no shipping


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post them pics as long as it looks like a girl & not a clown with big feet


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Who has the best prices on 1967 impala parts? Who do you guys go to?Time to throw some cash in the pit.


Car shop,classic industries,cars1 i live within minutes of them .makes it nice


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Who has the best prices on 1967 impala parts? Who do you guys go to?Time to throw some cash in the pit.


Also check with Impala Bob's.
http://www.impalas.com/


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Ill check.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Damn....now I know where everyone is at....I just got off instagram. ..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> Car shop,classic industries,cars1 i live within minutes of them .makes it nice


No wonder your cars are on point...... you dont have to pay for shipping. Thats it im moving to Cali


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> No wonder your cars are on point...... you dont have to pay for shipping. Thats it im moving to Cali


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

Putting these out there. I only sell 75-76 caprice parts. But came across these. So would like to get. Best offer. 6512073033 text for more pics and info. Thanks.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

cheloRO75 said:


> Putting these out there. I only sell 75-76 caprice parts. But came across these. So would like to get. Best offer. 6512073033 text for more pics and info. Thanks.
> 
> 
> [/UQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> cheloRO75 said:
> 
> 
> > Putting these out there. I only sell 75-76 caprice parts. But came across these. So would like to get. Best offer. 6512073033 text for more pics and info. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> No wonder your cars are on point...... you dont have to pay for shipping. Thats it im moving to Cali


Its just nice to roll up on my ride and buy parts.especially classic industries rt by the beach...oh yea!!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

like i said im not familiar with these to be honest but... i dont recall any brackets... but i could be wrong...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

dont no much about these... can you find these in a repop???


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

cheloRO75 said:


> dont no much about these... can you find these in a repop???


Just the mounting brackets


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Its just nice to roll up on my ride and buy parts.especially classic industries rt by the beach...oh yea!!!!!


Rub it in LOL this guy


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> Rub it in LOL this guy



I know down here in Texas when i buy off craigslist its usually some red neck out in the county .....lol jk


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


>


Wooooo!!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

cheloRO75 said:


> Putting these out there. I only sell 75-76 caprice parts. But came across these. So would like to get. Best offer. 6512073033 text for more pics and info. Thanks.


Sold


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> Wooooo!!!!



Nice Southern California ?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Kicked in Oak Cliff before we rolled out to a lil toys for tots show...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Kicked in Oak Cliff before we rolled out to a lil toys for tots show...


Today is a good day to see your car vato!!...viva los REthers!!!..sheeeow!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Today is a good day to see your car vato!!...viva los REthers!!!..sheeeow!!



Hell yes Raider Nation


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299?ref=bookmarks


Bump


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I hope the car actually gets painted this time.
Looks like the people working on it have been busy though. Gave it to them 2 days ago


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yeah buttafinguz no te aguietes homie keep pushing...... Your car is gonna be bad azz when it's done.??


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Hell yeah buttafinguz no te aguietes homie keep pushing...... Your car is gonna be bad azz when it's done.??


thanks, homie. I sure hope so.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Does anybody know the link to the Brittany OCAMPO photoshoot video W/ Devils Chariot.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Looking 4 hood lip mould, door moulding, and the moulding that in frt off the qrt panels. Anybody?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice pic Todd


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Really happy with my bodyman so far.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

k_hand::+1::wave::clap:oint_up: looking GOOD homie


----------



## FELIX67 (Jan 31, 2012)

can anyone help me out im looking for the bottom windshield molding for a convertible . any leads in California 323-804-7448


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

was up


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

pick this up last month


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

FELIX67 said:


> can anyone help me out im looking for the bottom windshield molding for a convertible . any leads in California 323-804-7448


 Ebay homie!..they got em right now...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

thudy said:


> pick this up last month


Nice Thudy! Whats the plans homie?


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> Nice Thudy! Whats the plans homie?


What's up homie .....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Good Lord, let the angels sing! I remember these going for up to $800 at one point.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

8 years


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I got a rag!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Good Lord, let the angels sing! I remember these going for up to $800 at one point.
> View attachment 1509978


 Can't wait keep pushing homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> 8 years


 :h5: Nice


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> I got a rag!


Word!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> 8 years


Oh snap DEBO better step up his game...congrats


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah! been sitting in that barn for 8 years 2G's now I gotta get home


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I got a set of side mouldings polished but im missing passenger door 400obo has extra fender moulding


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Missing passenger door


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Missing passenger door


 How much?:dunno:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Posted up last summer


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

nice


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

400 obo


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOOD price


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Todd said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299?ref=bookmarks
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Missing passenger door


Will you seperate?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Who handing out all these drop 67 and where is mine?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

let me see what happens on ebay


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

i'll let u know if I do


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

debo67ss & Laylo67 rides: Midnight Vision CC/OC reppin Uniques Toy Drive 12/21/14


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> let me see what happens on ebay


Thats cool.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

cwplanet said:


> debo67ss & Laylo67 rides: Midnight Vision CC/OC reppin Uniques Toy Drive 12/21/14


Bad azz rides homie keep reppin for the 67's


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...?ref=bookmarks


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> [URL="https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TEXAS


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Getting ready to go pass out toys


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


TTT That's what its about.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:santa::christmas_tree::gift: nice :wave::heart_eyes::+1:k_hand::v:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Coolest Santa ever!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

coming together.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yes looks like he's doing a pretty GOOD job homie keep pushin


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Anybody got a glovebox. My airbrush airtist lost mine.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


. Dam that smile on that bitch is pretty...?✌


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Well until it is finished I'll post progres pics. They make me happy.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

topd0gg said:


>


 Thanks ToppdOgg bad azz pics


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Well until it is finished I'll post progres pics. They make me happy.
> View attachment 1522202


 Hell yes......... Are you painting it black?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Yeah,Its called Black Sapphire. Has some pearl in it .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks ToppdOgg bad azz pics


Looks good caprice rear lights & bumper


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey was up bro going to go all OG on this came with 283 AC/power glide have bumper guards looking for T/78 lights any one 
have them dam It has being a while since I have been on here six seven to the top bad ass rides still on here and get better Merry Christmas and HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL the 67 family God bless.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Is everyone shortening there rearends to fit their 13x7 under their skirts?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

cheapest i found. anything cheaper?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I didn't you can cut or bend the lip on your fender skirts to make the fit. I will eventually get a gbody rear end and chrome it. I unferstand those are already shorter


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Which gbody? Im on it. Thanks, bro.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Which gbody? Im on it. Thanks, bro.


 Cutlass or Monte Carlo


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I checked cooks in LA he wanted like 400.00$ to shorten and chrome mine .


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

Gbody rear is to short. I put an 80 Cadillac rear on mine and it works perfect.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Wish I was in LA. 400 dont sound bad for chroming and shortening a rear end.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Thanks for the info. Wish I was in LA. 400 dont sound bad for chroming and shortening a rear end.


Im pretty sure that just to shortin it. Chroming a rear end is anywhere from $700 to a stack. But still a rear end will run you more or less that.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Oh. I was thinking damn they are robbing us at the chromers.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

No it was lil over 400 but yea shorten and chromed that was a two years back and u take it apart


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> No it was lil over 400 but yea shorten and chromed that was a two years back and u take it apart



Wow that cheap a member got the rear end on a cutlass chromed, he had to take it off they took it apart chromed it. He had to put it together and mount it for about $700 I thought.


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking for some front bumper guards


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> No it was lil over 400 but yea shorten and chromed that was a two years back and u take it apart


larry the chromer is robbing us! Lol!!!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

bumper guards me too but I don't want to spend 600 dam super natural 4door geeks skyrocked the prices


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 1524290


dam nice not a fan of tint but looks good with that color


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> bumper guards me too but I don't want to spend 600 dam super natural 4door geeks skyrocked the prices


 hopefully those 4 door geeks will motivate companies to repo them.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> bumper guards me too but I don't want to spend 600 dam super natural 4door geeks skyrocked the prices


Ha ha...pinche choir band geeks...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

My car is called "Super Natural" also.....but thy ain't me cause it's not a four door. ?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> dam nice not a fan of tint but looks good with that color


. X67


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> larry the chromer is robbing us! Lol!!!


 Fo sho


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> My car is called "Super Natural" also.....but thy ain't me cause it's not a four door. 


 na the tv show they got a 4door


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> My car is called "Super Natural" also.....but thy ain't me cause it's not a four door. ?


Eeee! Right click save!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Laylo67


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

cwplanet said:


> Laylo67


. Hell yeah keep posting dem 67 homies


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

cwplanet said:


> Laylo67


 love this green one


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

nice


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1525850
> 
> View attachment 1525858


Wht color is that??? Looks nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1525850
> 
> View attachment 1525858


 She looks really wet. That black sapphire really looks GOOD homie congrats


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

cwplanet said:


>


 Nice.....does that color have pearl? looks dark then light in the picture


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Wish i had replacement door trim and bumper gaurds. Guess ill be waiting untill they are reproduced. Damn if im paying 500-600


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> Nice.....does that color have pearl? looks dark then light in the picture


Nope no pearl jst a Dark Forest Green


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Some pics B4 New Year Pinic


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump for all the 67 riderz


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1528946


Woooo!!!!!! Weeeee!!!!! Now thts cuming out nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1528946


Dam homie you'll be ridin by spring..... keep pushin


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1528946


Looking good


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Thanks fellas. Interior is trashed, but taken out. I dont even want to put the front seat back in it to bring it home.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

motivation


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Thanks fellas. Interior is trashed, but taken out. I dont even want to put the front seat back in it to bring it home.



What color guts is she going to have?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Black with og stich, but trying to think of something different. Depends on what I can afford. Took all summer to to get money to paint it. I may even be on the first page 67 Impalas page. Lol.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1528946


man, looks good uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Black with og stich, but trying to think of something different. Depends on what I can afford. Took all summer to to get money to paint it. I may even be on the first page 67 Impalas page. Lol.


That would look really sick black with og patterns. Its all GOOD its worth the wait homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299?ref=bookmarks



Bump this FB page for 67's


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Is this the hardware for the corner lights?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Is this the hardware for the corner lights?


Yup i think thats it


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

yep they sure are for the corner 

lights


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Is this the hardware for the corner lights?


Thats it!!!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Is this the hardware for the corner lights?


Yep don't lose them


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

The homie ride


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> The homie ride


Bad azz


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

what do they go for $?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> The homie ride


 CLEAN DAMM NICE but the front is the best part


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Texas weather....... Yesterday went for a cruise with the top down spring like weather almost 70. Below freezing today. 29 this morning


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Texas weather....... Yesterday went for a cruise with the top down spring like weather almost 70. Below freezing today. 29 this morning


Man your 67 looks so clean cuz of the color homie..wise choice...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Man your 67 looks so clean cuz of the color homie..wise choice...


Thanks bro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

New wheels on the 7 and took it to a local show


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

MR.559 said:


> New wheels on the 7 and took it to a local show


thats funky right there. Picture looks old school.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> thats funky right there. Picture looks old school.


Thx I'm into that old school look


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

MR.559 said:


> Thx I'm into that old school look


me too those are my favorite wheels, we called those cross lace True Classics, I had some back in the day my older brother bought them from Calli. the only thing I didn't like is they only came in 14s but that's all we knew and with 5.20s it was on..... but your car looks sweet....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> me too those are my favorite wheels, we called those cross lase True Classics, I had some back in the day my older brother bought them from Calli. the only thing I didn't like is they only came in 14s but that's all we knew and with 5.20s it was on..... but your car looks sweet....


Trus are the shit lol I have straight lace rays on it before these classics


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Still need to add acesseries


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

MR.559 said:


> Trus are the shit lol I have straight lace rays on it before these classics


Lol i trades some true spokes with 3 tiip ko's for some True Rays.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Btw those caps you got on the Classics those are thee shit


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice old school look with the rabbit ears


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Btw those caps you got on the Classics those are thee shit


Thx! I'm a cap junkie lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> nice old school look with the rabbit ears


Thx


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Mannnnn love tht color


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

looking like a hot rod.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

MR.559 said:


> Thx! I'm a cap junkie lol


Dddddddaaaaaaammmmm Never had a set of the two bar caps... but your garage wall has it going on love the classic caps not to crazy about the McLean caps though


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1532177
> 
> looking like a hot rod.


Man bro your car is looking sharp looks like they are doing a pretty GOOD job can't wait to see pics of it rollin at a cruise or posted up at a picnic or parking lot car show


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dddddddaaaaaaammmmm Never had a set of the two bar caps... but your garage wall has it going on love the classic caps not to crazy about the McLean caps though


Yeah I'm not a big fan on mclean caps each but these are nos Fresno ca mclean before the went to Anaheim


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1532177
> 
> looking like a hot rod.


Clean


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> New wheels on the 7 and took it to a local show


Cleannnnn!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.559 said:


> Thx! I'm a cap junkie lol


nice collection


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

I have these 67 parts for sale


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

1967 convertible rear seat


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

how much Is that 427 hood and the corner lights and bumper guards


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Or better yet you ought post prices with pics


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

4000 for hood good price


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

last time I seen one for sale it was 5000


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Texas weather....... Yesterday went for a cruise with the top down spring like weather almost 70. Below freezing today. 29 this morning


car looking good  and that 29 sounds really nice right now, had a high of -8 with 20mph winds up here today. :biggrin: 



MR.559 said:


> New wheels on the 7 and took it to a local show


that color is sick man, nice wheels too :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Peezy,... this down here is considered summer to you guys lol...... What part of the world do you live in?



Peezy_420 said:


> car looking good  and that 29 sounds really nice right now, had a high of -8 with 20mph winds up here today.
> 
> 
> that color is sick man, nice wheels too :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks Peezy,... this down here is considered summer to you guys lol...... What part of the world do you live in?


:roflmao: no doubt about that :biggrin: in Wisconsin


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Soon.... Anybody got any knockoffs for sale I hate these diamonds


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I started my collection had to digg this one out of the groud


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Soon.... Anybody got any knockoffs for sale I hate these diamonds


 DAMM BEST 67 I EVER SEEN


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> I started my collection had to digg this one out of the groud


You wanna sell it ?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz car & cap.....cap not as GOOD as 2 piece all chrome or with two tip ko but still bad azz


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Soon.... Anybody got any knockoffs for sale I hate these diamonds


you already know i like this one.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

beautiful ragtop it if I'm not mistaking it has murals on it I think I've seen that one up close it motivated me to fix mine the blue one is a nice color


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

AGCutty said:


> Cleannnnn!!!:thumbsup:


LOVE YOUR 7 HOMIE!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nice and active up in here!!!


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

rolandos67 said:


> Gbody rear is to short. I put an 80 Cadillac rear on mine and it works perfect.


80 CADDY REAR END WILL FIT A 67 IMPALA ?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


 where do u get those caps on the middle one


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.559 said:


> You wanna sell it ?


 how much?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

How bout a mid 80s Carprice Box??


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299


Bump for the homie. Todd


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> where do u get those caps on the middle one



Yeah i saw those too although i thought he just had them chromed.......but i did a double take those tappitas are bad azz


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

djcrime said:


> 80 CADDY REAR END WILL FIT A 67 IMPALA ?


You need to swap the brackets. My homie cut the original ones off the og rear and put them on the caddie rear. Works just fine. The brackets for the bottom trailing arms on the caddie rear line up but you won't be able to use shocks.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> where do u get those caps on the middle one


They are 67ss hubcaps with 59 impala spinners caps mounted to them


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> They are 67ss hubcaps with 59 impala spinners caps mounted to them


 OOOhhh gotcha looks badass


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> They are 67ss hubcaps with 59 impala spinners caps mounted to them



Nice never saw that


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Love these 67 pics...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Went to Volunteer Chevy in Greenbreir Tn. for some stuff. Place has so much I almost forgot what I came for.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Went to Volunteer Chevy in Greenbreir Tn. for some stuff. Place has so much I almost forgot what I came for.
> 
> View attachment 1535905
> 
> ...


Dam I hate when that happens........you either go im for one thing and come out with alot or you go in for a specific part and walk out with somthing eles.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 1540049


pmed


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

New shoes.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Need to clean this up. Going to be pretty basic.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

nice where did u get those chips


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Are cars are twins except im going bags but I do want juice want to hop it but I know I wont lay off the switch and im not cutting it up to lay and play.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Thought about bags too. Don't feel like buying a whole new system. So 4-6batteries at most. Lay n play for me too. chips came with the rims. Your car gave me an idea of how mine would look.:biggrin:


----------



## TattooTony (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmth


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yup bad azz shoes...... Juice over bags anytime. Even though I got bags on mines. I got it for a GOOD deal brand new so couldn't pass it up.I didn't want to cut up my rag either but it takes so long and loud for fill up the tank. I got mufflers but only one compressor right now.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nothing like tht juice n wicked bounce but bags much more smooth ride it's all good anyways my 2 cents lol


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Yeah. Its already juiced and i loved it when it was working. My next step is interior.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299
uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Todd for the front page on the FB 67/68.....a lil photo shoot for lowrider confidential mag


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks Todd for the front page on the FB 67/68.....a lil photo shoot for lowrider confidential mag


congrats on the magazine shoot.lookinf good in the morning light.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> congrats on the magazine shoot.lookinf good in the morning light.


Thanks homie reppin for all 67's


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

are the quarter panels on a fastback the same as the convertibles .


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks Todd for the front page on the FB 67/68.....a lil photo shoot for lowrider confidential mag


 what year are your antennas


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

Does anybody know if the foot pan floors are the same from a 69 impala I know the floors are but some one said the 69 impala foot pan floors are at a different angle not sure if it's true classic industries doesn't repop those


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> are the quarter panels on a fastback the same as the convertibles .


Im not sure


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> what year are your antennas


Off of a 61


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> are the quarter panels on a fastback the same as the convertibles .


That would be a negatory. Convertible quarters are different; but I do believe Caprice quarters are the same as rag top quarters.

--Turri.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Off of a 61


coo got it thanks


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

turri 67 said:


> That would be a negatory. Convertible quarters are different; but I do believe Caprice quarters are the same as rag top quarters.
> 
> --Turri.


 dang it theres a parts car on cl but its a fast back. thanks for the info


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Aight, how do I secure this bezel to the trunk moulding? No threads?
This thing cost too much to be falling off.:dunno:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

You need these tiny little things


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Harder than it looks


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Not perfect but I think it's better than stock


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Not perfect but I think it's better than stock


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Not perfect but I think it's better than stock


 looks real good. Mine are pretty faded.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1548449
> 
> View attachment 1548457
> 
> ...


 Those little circle clips are what u need just more of the I got them from the car sop oc


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: love this car ! nicely put together


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

One down


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Just need a lil detail now


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5:


Todd said:


> :thumbsup: love this car ! nicely put together
> View attachment 1549657
> [/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Just need a lil detail now




Yup did mines the same way washed it, buffed it masked it off, scuffed it, cleaned it, primerd it and then painted it. masking it off was the hardest part but well worth it. painted mine semi flat black to match corner lights. A little details goes along ways in my book.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

MASKING TAKES FOREVER BUT YEP WORTH IT.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Yup did mines the same way washed it, buffed it masked it off, scuffed it, cleaned it, primerd it and then painted it. masking it off was the hardest part but well worth it. painted mine semi flat black to match corner lights. A little details goes along ways in my book.


thats the answer to every question i was about to ask.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

What aluminum polish works best?


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Just need a lil detail now


Being a Sign-man I have my bezels covered with Matt Black foil.
More beautiful and faster results than spraying :thumbsup:


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Did the same with the corner fillers


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

And the grill...



Yes, I replaced the corner lights for the original corner fillers....:yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> thats the answer to every question i was about to ask.


Lol..... I forgot to mention you will need either an exsacto knife or razor blade.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

first of all you have a bad ass car I love the OG on gangsters my next question is how did you get the bezels so shiny are they new or did you polish them if you polish them what did you use


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


> http://i862.photobucket.com/albums/ab185/d_cheese86/d%20cheese%202/
> 
> Clean azz wagon.....+ bad azz name for a club. Can you fit fender skirts on her or you just dont care for them?
> 
> ...





Clean azz wagon....plus bad azz name for a club


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

reyrey1967 said:


> Clean azz wagon....plus bad azz name for a club


It franks (209impala) old gold wagon ...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

El Stephano said:


> Did the same with the corner fillers


love it im going with fillers to


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> love it im going with fillers to


4 real man jst me I lke corner lights


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> love it im going with fillers to


I have a nice set


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> I have a nice set


Pics or it didn't happen lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Any more pics of black car with the OG's on them gansters?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


D-Cheeze said:


> It franks (209impala) old gold wagon ...



Very very clean those wheels set it off


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:werd:


laylo67 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen lol


 x2


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I got options


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

But my cars BlackOpps so I'm sticking with the black theme I was even going to do the grill 427grill blacked out a lot of work next timeI might even do my chrome black chrome next time


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

sup Debo pics? anyone wanna trade some bumper guards for corner light with brackets?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam that's a GOOD deal.....?


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

After a hack job on my bags, which I had to replace on all 4 corners together with front brackets
and wiring that my 8 year old could do better, it's back on the road. Getting ready for a cruise down Mission in SF this weekend and might even hit up Richmond after that. 

If you want the shit done right, gotta do it yourself.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

What shorty or mid-length headers will be a good fit for a 67 with 327?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

how much did they to do ur bags?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

charge


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> first of all you have a bad ass car I love the OG on gangsters my next question is how did you get the bezels so shiny are they new or did you polish them if you polish them what did you use


They're chromed :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> What shorty or mid-length headers will be a good fit for a 67 with 327?



They are a pain in the azz..... but look pretty koo when its all put together. You gotta get a high torque small starter. And header bolts thay are a pain to tighten.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

El Stephano said:


> They're chromed :nicoderm:


No wonder,..,,,,, they look sic on you ride homie......


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Any more pics of black car with the OG's on them gansters?


Just scroll a few pages back


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> No wonder,..,,,,, they look sic on you ride homie......


Thanks!


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

El Stephano said:


>


Your ride look kleen......did you paint the trunk molding red or sumtin? Also the black licience plates give it a nice touch


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> I have a nice set


FREE? ill takem lol


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

D-Cheeze said:


>


Beautiful wagon, very nicely done. Are those rear wind deflectors hard to come by, would love to get one for my wagon


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice and Clean


El Stephano said:


>


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

BombaAussieStyle said:


> Beautiful wagon, very nicely done. Are those rear wind deflectors hard to come by, would love to get one for my wagon


This was my old wagon, traded it for my Fastback about 6 years ago. Finaly made its way closer to coming back home! As far as that wind deflector, you can get them off any wagon from 65-70 and chevelles from 68-72.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

209impala said:


> This was my old wagon, traded it for my Fastback about 6 years ago. Finaly made its way closer to coming back home! As far as that wind deflector, you can get them off any wagon from 65-70 and chevelles from 68-72.


Cool, I will keep my eye out. I remember seeing your wagon when it was gold at a show near Stockton quite a few years back


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299
> uffin:


Bump


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

T 
T
T


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Who has the best deals on interior kits?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Your ride look kleen......did you paint the trunk molding red or sumtin? Also the black licience plates give it a nice touch


Foiled it, offcourse!
Actually the licence plates are darkblue. They are classic car plates in the Netherlands. You can run them unless your car is not younger than 1978...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Who has the best deals on interior kits?


Not sure about that classic industies gives you 20% off but then turns around and gets on shipping......h&h will bring parts to swap meets and sale them to you there.... ...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Pist dem pics 67 RIDAZZZZZZ


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post dem pics of you progress butfinguz....


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol ^^^^


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

what size are the steel wheels for the 67 wire hubcaps? anybody know


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Post dem pics of you progress butfinguz....


Not much visible progres, not unless replacing mufflers lightbulbs and sockets count. Saving some dough to replace interior. It looks bad, Homie. Looking for "Crackhead w/ mad skills" prices.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lol koo .....the original steel wheels for a 67 Impala r14


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

14x5 14x7 ?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1557642



Nice looks brand new


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post dem pics brothas


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> Post dem pics brothas


Badass ranfla homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1557642


Lookin good


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> how much did they to do ur bags?


They charged me $2300. It was a friend of a friend who owns a shop. 

Thought I share the mistakes the shop made and issues I ran into when bagging my 67, hopefully save somebody time and money. 

First one was wiring, 18 gauge spliced into 12 gauge, bad ground, one relay for 2 compressors etc. The wires got so hot it almost caught on fire. 
Fixed that by running 4 gauge wire to the trunk, 100A fuse by the battery, fused splitter 40A fuse, 8 gauge wires to 2 HD relays and 10 gauge to the compressors, with 30A fuses after relays. Also upgraded the alternator to 105amp CS 130. 

The bags that came with the kit were Airlift Dominator 2500, which are huge and they rubbed pretty much everywhere. they did not fit my 67 without cutting. Installed Slam SS-6 bags front and back. On the rear end I had to grind those perches a little to prevent the bag from rubbing. 
For the front there is 2 different mounting brackets on the market, these are the correct ones for the 67 http:// http://www.airassisted.ca/u...vy-impala-and-wagon-front-air-bag-mounts.html, the bag gets mounted in an angle and right in the middle of the spring pocket. Also had to remove the sway bar because the link was rubbing on the passenger side.


I hope this helps the guys planning to bag their 67's. 

Keep it Low and Slow.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

damn sounds like a lot of work can we get a video?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

hows the ride? how high does it lock up? pics?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Tavos68Ragtop said:


> Badass ranfla homie



Thnx homie


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> hows the ride? how high does it lock up? pics?


It rides much better with slam bags vs. Dominators. 
I don't know about a video but I can take some pictures, it's really not a lot of work if it's done right from the get-go. 
I'll take pics. of the ride this weekend locked up high and slammed.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Post dem pics brothas


I cant wait to roll, looks good


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

dam ur cruzing already? more pics


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> dam ur cruzing already? more pics


 not yet. Just buying lil stuff here and there. Still needs alot.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Oh yeah butafinguz looking real sick......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> It rides much better with slam bags vs. Dominators.
> I don't know about a video but I can take some pictures, it's really not a lot of work if it's done right from the get-go.
> I'll take pics. of the ride this weekend locked up high and slammed.



Hell yeah cant wait


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Hell yeah cant wait


So u went with bags on your ride....why?
(Cuz I prefer bags over juice as well)


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> So u went with bags on your ride....why?
> (Cuz I prefer bags over juice as well)


I prefer juice over bags. The reason i went with bags is because i found a set up on c/l for my car brand new in the box for a GOOD deal so i couldnt't pass it up. I'm pretty happy with it though only got 1 compressor need 2 aleast. Alot more room in my trunk though thats always GOOD


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> I prefer juice over bags. The reason i went with bags is because i found a set up on c/l for my car brand new in the box for a GOOD deal so i couldnt't pass it up. I'm pretty happy with it though only got 1 compressor need 2 aleast. Alot more room in my trunk though thats always GOOD


 looks good bro...room for speakers..an ice chest, even a couple mexicans..lol..

(Yes, im mexican....dont trip)


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:ninja: or ninjas............lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> I cant wait to roll, looks good


 Thanks Snops .....keep pushing homie its worth the wait bro.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1558818


Nice homie I member seing pics of it primerd


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> I prefer juice over bags. The reason i went with bags is because i found a set up on c/l for my car brand new in the box for a GOOD deal so i couldnt't pass it up. I'm pretty happy with it though only got 1 compressor need 2 aleast. Alot more room in my trunk though thats always GOOD


Don't add another compressor.....You should install a York pump. These are driven by the engine and fill your air tank faster and quieter. No drone of the electric compressors. I have installed such a pump in my Impala.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Elano said:


> Don't add another compressor.....You should install a York pump. These are driven by the engine and fill your air tank faster and quieter. No drone of the electric compressors. I have installed such a pump in my Impala.


Looks so clean:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

El Stephano said:


> Don't add another compressor.....You should install a York pump. These are driven by the engine and fill your air tank faster and quieter. No drone of the electric compressors. I have installed such a pump in my Impala.





I may not have a choice these Texas summers ain't no joke so I may a have to use that space to run a/c


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Bumpers


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Bumpers


niiice


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks powder coated black


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Bumpers



Hell yeah it those little details that set a car off.....keep pushing y no te aguites


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

El Stephano said:


> Don't add another compressor.....You should install a York pump. These are driven by the engine and fill your air tank faster and quieter. No drone of the electric compressors. I have installed such a pump in my Impala.


What do those compressors run?....I got a frigidaire a/c compressor...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Looking good .


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1558818


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Took out the Lucky 7


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

NICE HOMIE!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

That what's up ? a clean azz 67....... Keep posting dem pics ?..... I never get tiered of looking at my car and I see her everyday so I will never get tiered of seeing other 67. So let's post dem pics ?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> What do those compressors run?....I got a frigidaire a/c compressor...


You mean how fast they fill up the tank?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

El Stephano said:


> You mean how fast they fill up the tank?


Yes and will my Frigidaire work?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...?ref=bookmarks


  Bump


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> Yes and will my Frigidaire work?


The Frigidiare is a pump aswell so it should work....but I have only expirience with a York. It fills my tank within a minute without any noise. No problem!:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> I prefer juice over bags. The reason i went with bags is because i found a set up on c/l for my car brand new in the box for a GOOD deal so i couldnt't pass it up. I'm pretty happy with it though only got 1 compressor need 2 aleast. Alot more room in my trunk though thats always GOOD


How big is that tank? And does it go up fast? I just want something simple, to do the job....quick and fast is cool, but I kinda like slow and gradual..like a space ship..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

In the middle of redoing "Super Natural"


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

here's what i put in mine <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg" border="0"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1566274&stc=1" attachmentid="1566274" alt="" id="vbattach_1566274" class="previewthumb">


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1566282&stc=1" attachmentid="1566282" alt="" id="vbattach_1566282" class="previewthumb">all new ride tech gear under <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1566290&stc=1" attachmentid="1566290" alt="" id="vbattach_1566290" class="previewthumb">


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Todd said:


> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1566282&stc=1" attachmentid="1566282" alt="" id="vbattach_1566282" class="previewthumb">all new ride tech gear under <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1566290&stc=1" attachmentid="1566290" alt="" id="vbattach_1566290" class="previewthumb">


wow...thats nice...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Look clean


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm starting to have second thoughts


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Big hole


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

At least i got some front bumper guards now


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> At least i got some front bumper guards now


Is it yours already?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah its inside the gate its mine urs looked a whole lot better stock then mine


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looks bad azz.... give us some more pics with angels like this so we can see the whole car bro


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> yeah its inside the gate its mine urs looked a whole lot better stock then mine


Mines was pretty bad when I got it looked decent......the body was wavey buti knew i was going to repaint it. Also was a Minnesota car (basically a rust bucket)and the more I dug into it the more I had to replace I even had to replace the frame because it had holes every time I took something off I either had to patch it up or replace it


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*PPG getting with the program...lol finally a lowrider on their promo stuff, and a 67 at that!

*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yeah its about time.....must be doing sumtin right, LowLows have come a long way....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1566785


 not wasteing any time on it huh looks clean


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Mines was pretty bad when I got it looked decent......the body was wavey buti knew i was going to repaint it. Also was a Minnesota car (basically a rust bucket)and the more I dug into it the more I had to replace I even had to replace the frame because it had holes every time I took something off I either had to patch it up or replace it


 sounds like my car NY car I didn't want to show the rightside cause someone did a hack job on the quarter they riveted on a piece of metal looks like crap. but ur storys giving me hope again hahha


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll take some more pictures tomorrow morning


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: i love a hardtop fastback, but next ride i invest in got to be a droptop.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Hey i have some overspray, bondo (?) and old masking tape residue on my molding. Whats tbe best way to get it off? 
The other painters really were dumbasses.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reducer but take off first don't let get on ur paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Thanks homie


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I got it started


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

The interior is not that bad except for the front seats not original and the Flintstone feet going on


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

The dash pad is not even cracked they got a lot of trees and shit out there but a lot of salted


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looks likE a real GOOD start homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Drop top motivation


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks but the rust dog is freaking me out needs floors and trunk and quarters. But it is a Convertible!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> Drop top motivation


 Damm another shoot :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

trade for hideways?:naughty: that some motivation sup Debo


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam deebo your baby is on point......you got the cleanest rag out there. Them hide away head lights take you to the next level ......


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Debo that car never gets old.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dam deebo your baby is on point......you got the cleanest rag out there. Them hide away head lights take you to the next level ......


Thanks bro your rag is clean also..TTT FOR THE 67S


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> trade for hideways?:naughty: that some motivation sup Debo


I have a set but saving it for a ltl project im going to build


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## cmag1033 (Nov 1, 2014)

anyone have any front or rear bumper guards they're willing to spare?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Saw trunk moulding painted on an "Elite CC" 67 and decided I would bite.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Anybody got corner lights?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Saw trunk moulding painted on an "Elite CC" 67 and decided I would bite.
> View attachment 1568457


Looks good..but black in molding is for ss cars..but looks nice


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Looks good..but black in molding is for ss cars..but looks nice


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I got corner light mounting brackets powder coated mated black


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Anybody got corner lights?


Some on ebay


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thrs some guy selling on here in parts chk it out


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

67


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> 67



Looks like more drinking than working........lol. Your car looks great.


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Anybody got corner lights?


I do, but i'm in the Netherlands Europe.....


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

I installed new mufflers, so I took the '67 out for a quick ride....... It is winter and I don't want the car out on the salty roads for too long :chuck:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

El Stephano said:


> View attachment 1569945
> 
> 
> I installed new mufflers, so I took the '67 out for a quick ride....... It is winter and I don't want the car out on the salty roads for too long :chuck:



Super clean........great picture


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Don't mean to rub it in but....... It's still winter down here in Texas and we were in the 70's over the week end super nice weather.


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:

I hate dutch winters:angry:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

El Stephano said:


> View attachment 1569945
> 
> 
> I installed new mufflers, so I took the '67 out for a quick ride....... It is winter and I don't want the car out on the salty roads for too long :chuck:


i see right now that i am going to have to clean my hubcap. You car looks damn good homie!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Well damn. I take it shipping would buy insane.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I hate to ask, but i have another question about the trunk molding. what do i use to attach the corners to the trunk?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey looks clean with the top up:cheesy:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1570898
> reyrey looks clean with the top up:cheesy:


Thanks brotha


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1570898
> reyrey looks clean with the top up:cheesy:


One of those are missing. So what attaches that to the holes on trunk?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

http://youtu.be/JVZMZ376hG0


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

View attachment 1571338
these are them got them at the car shopp


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> http://youtu.be/JVZMZ376hG0


That's the reason I went with air baggs, I hate to see a beautiful car do that.......


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

These


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> These


thanks Snops. I was really confused on those.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Don't mean to rub it in but....... It's still winter down here in Texas and we were in the 70's over the week end super nice weather.


 howed u get the 61 atenas to fit ? I cant get them to fit


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Had to drill a hole. I marked it then made a hole..... i took it to the body shop to finish it off.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Taking it out for a evening spin


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey De-Bo u Geting it ready for Sunday


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Sunday where at?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Hey De-Bo u Geting it ready for Sunday


Il probally roll u know i can be at 2 places at the same time...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen......


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen......


Will Do tomorrow show stay tune


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> Will Do tomorrow show stay tune


Koo cant wait.......here's mine at Auto Rama in Dallas Tx .....3 days without my baby at home......hope she not home sick


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Got up early, washed the car, put the spokes on and took my boys out for a cruise down Mission, SF.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Got up early, washed the car, put the spokes on and took my boys out for a cruise down Mission, SF.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575082


Your car looks sic bro


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Got up early, washed the car, put the spokes on and took my boys out for a cruise down Mission, SF.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575082


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Clean the 7 n went to a local show me n the homie De-Bo


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Got up early, washed the car, put the spokes on and took my boys out for a cruise down Mission, SF.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575082


looks good with the background... hell it would with any background. Lol!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> looks good with the background... hell it would with any background. Lol!


I must agree


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone have any skirt moldings for sale? Looking for the Driver side skirt molding


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Quick question Are the Door windows on a hardtop the same as a convertible? Thanks In Advance


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

M in Avondale said:


> Quick question Are the Door windows on a hardtop the same as a convertible? Thanks In Advance


Yeah De-Bo GOOD question I would like to know too.....


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> Yeah De-Bo GOOD question I would like to know too.....


Waiting De-bo lol


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Quick question Are the Door windows on a hardtop the same as a convertible? Thanks In Advance





reyrey1967 said:


> Yeah De-Bo GOOD question I would like to know too.....


Different glass, they won't line up.

--Turri.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

M in Avondale said:


> Anyone have any skirt moldings for sale? Looking for the Driver side skirt molding


 1 got one 100.00 shipped or 80.00 pick it up still in wraping from polish shop


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ok see if you guys can help me out...me and my bro in-law were cruising in my 67 and everything just died on me coming to a stop light.. lights, motor, everything. Battery and alternator are new. The battery seems small (like for a Volkswagen) but its what the guy at pep boys said the computer called for. Ground wire is new...left the battery cables hooked over night, the battery went completly dead....my next stop is the voltage regulator?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

maybe the harness is loose mine did the same to me old harness was loose


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> maybe the harness is loose mine did the same to me old harness was loose


What harness? I took it to pep boyboys and they told me its a bad battery. ..but a bad battery will shut sown completely?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> 1 got one 100.00 shipped or 80.00 pick it up still in wraping from polish shop


Pics or didn't happen lol


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> maybe the harness is loose mine did the same to me old harness was loose


Yep


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> 1 got one 100.00 shipped or 80.00 pick it up still in wraping from polish shop


How bout the rest of skirts wth molding???


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> How bout the rest of skirts wth molding???


 gottem


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

wire harness


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> wire harness


Ok ill check that out


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> gottem


PM me pics plse thxs


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> Ok ill check that out


Ok,...car turned on after the new battery and I tapped the voltage regulator a couple times while shaking the wire harness...lol...all my lights turned on.


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

I want to put dual antennas on my 67 what kind look the best on 67 any suggestions !


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

lowc said:


> I want to put dual antennas on my 67 what kind look the best on 67 any suggestions !


I like the 61 duels


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> 1 got one 100.00 shipped or 80.00 pick it up still in wraping from polish shop


I'll send you a PM homie!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

driverside


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

El Stephano said:


> View attachment 1569945
> 
> 
> I installed new mufflers, so I took the '67 out for a quick ride....... It is winter and I don't want the car out on the salty roads for too long :chuck:


fuckin nice.  and leave that fucker in the garage til summer :biggrin:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> I like the 61 duels


I like those to thanks they look perfect! Thanks homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

lowc said:


> I like those to thanks they look perfect! Thanks homie



Post up them pics homie....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299
> uffin:



TTT for the homie Todds FB page


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Any special instructions I should know before changing my voltage regulator?..just bolts and plug...thats it right?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Any special instructions I should know before changing my voltage regulator?..just bolts and plug...thats it right?



Yup


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Yup


Thanks brotha!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Thanks brotha!


Fo sho


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Not a big fan of this car i found on LIL but at least i can post a 67 ...... I think other than the vinyl top It would look pretty cool.....But that's what makes thing cool is being different.


----------



## caprice69 (May 20, 2008)

Those any one have a extra set of brackets for the corner lights?? Cash in hand






. Send me a pm or shoot me a text at 619 727 8823 tanx


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

caprice69 said:


> Those any one have a extra set of brackets for the corner lights?? Cash in hand
> View attachment 1579721
> . Send me a pm or shoot me a text at 619 727 8823 tanx


You could buy repops that fit well. I had posted the info on this string a while back. If you can't find it let me know and I'll look it up again but I bought my set from a place back east. 

--turri.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## caprice69 (May 20, 2008)

Good looking fellas !!!! I'm going to jump on that right now


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1579881


Nice any more angles of this car?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:barf:


reyrey1967 said:


> Not a big fan of this car i found on LIL but at least i can post a 67 ...... I think other than the vinyl top It would look pretty cool.....But that's what makes thing cool is being different.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice pics......keep postin


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Congrats on the Lowrider Magazine cover.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Royal Classics Dallas TX


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:worship:


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1580665
> 
> View attachment 1580713
> 
> Congrats on the Lowrider Magazine cover.



This car is a bad azz


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Royal Classics Dallas TX


that grille is awful, but rest looks pretty good.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Royal Classics Dallas TX


 the front trim looks fake doesn't look right


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice car wrong color


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Just Got It Back Last Week From Paint..... Time To Put It Back Together!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


M in Avondale said:


> View attachment 1582409
> 
> Just Got It Back Last Week From Paint..... Time To Put It Back Together!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1582401


That guy is from FW he sold that. car its has 20's on it now, but the GOOD news is he's working on a rag top now.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

M in Avondale said:


> View attachment 1582409
> 
> Just Got It Back Last Week From Paint..... Time To Put It Back Together!



Bad azz...i know you know you ready for alot of late nights


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> View attachment 1582409
> 
> Just Got It Back Last Week From Paint..... Time To Put It Back Together!


Looking good


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

67S are the shit TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1580665
> 
> View attachment 1580713
> 
> Congrats on the Lowrider Magazine cover.


This 67 is so badass


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz whip...... don't care forvthw rear light but then again its definitely different.


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Not a big fan of this car i found on LIL but at least i can post a 67 ...... I think other than the vinyl top It would look pretty cool.....But that's what makes thing cool is being different.


Thats my dads 67, my grand ma was the original owner he had all the custom work done in the 70s


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

MR ORTEGA JR XIV said:


> Thats my dads 67, my grand ma was the original owner he had all the custom work done in the 70s



The car has held up well..... I remember back in the day when they use to put square lights on impalas & 1st generation monte carlos.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice ride


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1583073




Hell yeah i love this chick.....the car is nice too


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell i love all three of them........im in love with a stripper


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Here some 67s...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dan bad azz keep them coming.......ttt


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Heres more thanks to ig...looks like thats where everyone is at nowadays. ..


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Some bad ass 67' caprices!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam blk on blk with the vinyl top looks sick


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dam blk on blk with the vinyl top looks sick


Yeah...hideaways would put the cherry on top...


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

And skirts...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

oldsoul said:


> And skirts...


Oh yeah...and the skirts...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

oldsoul said:


> Some bad ass 67' caprices!


Heres some old school


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Love them ol skool.,,,,,especially them wheels. Tru classics all day


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> View attachment 1582409
> 
> Just Got It Back Last Week From Paint..... Time To Put It Back Together!


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Compliments of I.g..


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Where are the batteries mounted on Devils Charoit. I see the 2 tube like things that have the Impala script on them, but look kinda small.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1589745



Baddest 67 ever........


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup: 67 's looking really good !!!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Baddest 67 ever........


x67


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post dem pics homies


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz rag top 67


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

I need a close up pic of the back-end off a 67 without the BUMPER. Anybody have one


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hope these pictures help you out bro :x:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> I need a close up pic of the back-end off a 67 without the BUMPER. Anybody have one


??????????


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

laylo67 said:


> ??????????


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Hope this helps


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Hope this helps


LMAO!!!! This guy


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> Hope this helps


HONDA.......


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pics er body


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> Hope this helps



Dam hate to see wut the front looks like.....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

not mine.


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking for a project 67


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


>


so is this everything i need to put in new corner lights?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Ive got a set of the lenses and cages. Pretty sure they have the housings too ill let you know after i get out of work.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> so is this everything i need to put in new corner lights?


You need the actual housings to install these


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

raiderndadesert said:


> Looking for a project 67


I got a fastback..lmk


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

For sale $1500 no motor or trans..have most parts


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:werd:


Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> You need the actual housings to install these


Oh, thank


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Mang im sick of this weather.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Mang im sick of this weather.


Mid 70s and sunny here in so cal


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Nice day today in so cal..top down weather?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Nice day today in so cal..top down weather?


Lucky it was nice for a lil while yesterday but it got cold & rainy this morning but it beats this last week......


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

debo67ss said:


> For sale $1500 no motor or trans..have most parts


. Can u pm me some info and pics


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

67 all day


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

from the japan fest... never enough chariots.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me if two door 1967 impala power window regulators will work for a 1967 caprise?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> Can someone tell me if two door 1967 impala power window regulators will work for a 1967 caprise?
> Thanks for the help.


Nope.the rears are different


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

debo67ss said:


> Nope.the rears are different


Thanks for the help.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I know power windows is a luxury but roll down is becoming extinct...kids didnt know how to make the windows go down...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

S.O.T


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> S.O.T


Triple black sick homie


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

jjarez79 said:


> I know power windows is a luxury but roll down is becoming extinct...kids didnt know how to make the windows go down...


LMAO!!!!!!!! Ur right tho


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

On way to work


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> On way to work



Nice color combo,........


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> For sale $1500 no motor or trans..have most parts


damn :wow: :boink:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> On way to work


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

C:\Users\hd\Pictures\$_571.jpg

I'm looking for this part if anyone has a parts car that they can take this off and sell me. It attaches to the frame with another bracket, and to the transmission so you can shift the trans from the column. Paypal ready if someone has one. PM me please with price. Thanks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Badass 7 ^^^^^^^


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


209impala said:


>


:h5:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

^^^^NICE CAR!!...I just cant do the spotlight though....idk..imo it looks too cop-ish...lol...thats me...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I can't do the spot light either but it's not cause I don't like it.....it's cause it too expensive lol


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Wish I had some spotlights. My pockets not deep enough even if I could find some. Always liked 209's Impala. Looks good no matter what wheels are on it.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> ^^^^NICE CAR!!...I just cant do the spotlight though....idk..imo it looks too cop-ish...lol...thats me...


That's why you need to put on 2. I need to put on the other one.



reyrey1967 said:


> I can't do the spot light either but it's not cause I don't like it.....it's cause it too expensive lol


Your not going to believe this but I traded a set of $150 supremes for that light and dude gave me $300 on top! I had a total of 3 found 2 more on ebay for less than $150!



BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Wish I had some spotlights. My pockets not deep enough even if I could find some. Always liked 209's Impala. Looks good no matter what wheels are on it.


Thanks bro appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

209impala said:


>


I have a question is the spotlight on the fender an option?? :dunno:
And did it go there??


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Time for some mods...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Time for some mods...


Can't wait


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ripping for the 67's


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> I have a question is the spotlight on the fender an option?? :dunno:
> And did it go there??


Yes it is an option and it is in the correct spot. Its not like a spotlight your used to seeing. Its controlled with a cable not a handle. It was an option for 65-70 and I did see a brochure with a 63 with them on, also listed as an option?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

209impala said:


> Yes it is an option and it is in the correct spot. Its not like a spotlight your used to seeing. Its controlled with a cable not a handle. It was an option for 65-70 and I did see a brochure with a 63 with them on, also listed as an option?


I wonder why people back then would want a spotlight?


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

Even if it is a period correct option, doesn't mean you must assemble it on your car. Just my humble opinion :rofl:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

El Stephano said:


> Even if it is a period correct option, doesn't mean you must assemble it on your car. Just my humble opinion :rofl:


I agree...to me its like those guys that buy ex-narc grand marquis with the dummy spotlights...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

El Stephano said:


> Even if it is a period correct option, doesn't mean you must assemble it on your car. Just my humble opinion :rofl:


You are correct! Either you love em or you hate em!! I liked them because they were different and after I seen Mike Lopez's Devils Chariot I was stuck on getting a pair for my car. It's like this if we all liked the same shit on our cars there would be no reason to have a forum like this to talk about them or post up pics.


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

I like the lights . If anyone has a lead on some please let me know.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

209impala said:


>


so clean 



Todd said:


> View attachment 1600729


awesome pic Todd


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

rolandos67 said:


> I like the lights . If anyone has a lead on some please let me know.


Me too.......only if I can hit a lick like 209 that was hwy robbery


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Clean azz rag


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

209impala said:


> Yes it is an option and it is in the correct spot. Its not like a spotlight your used to seeing. Its controlled with a cable not a handle. It was an option for 65-70 and I did see a brochure with a 63 with them on, also listed as an option?


Tks bro didin know they wer an option :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Me too.......only if I can hit a lick like 209 that was hwy robbery


Yeah I think that was a one time shot! Havent been able to find any singles like before. Only lead I know of is an NOS set on Ebay under cable spotlights. Those have never been on a car and even have the OG burlap bag with chevy logo on them. Only problem is dude wants 2K for them. They've been for sale well over a year, I just think dude stuck on his price a little to tight imo.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

209impala said:


> C:\Users\hd\Pictures\$_571.jpg
> 
> I'm looking for this part if anyone has a parts car that they can take this off and sell me. It attaches to the frame with another bracket, and to the transmission so you can shift the trans from the column. Paypal ready if someone has one. PM me please with price. Thanks


No one has a lead on this piece im looking for? Its looking grim I asked my boy Debo and he dont have it! If anyone has a lead hit me up please.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:dunno: can someone explain to me how they make the pictures come out so big? EveryTIMES I post mines it a thumbnails............


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> :dunno: can someone explain to me how they make the pictures come out so big? EveryTIMES I post mines it a thumbnails............


Me too...idk how


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

once you pic a picture just befor you upload it dubble click on it and it should give you a option ..


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

jjarez79 said:


> Me too...idk how


Photobucket..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> once you pic a picture just befor you upload it dubble click on it and it should give you a option ..




Mines won't let me do that it automatically redirects me to this sceen if I double click it , it sends me here which doesn't give ma an option at this point. Todd do you have a photo bucket?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:yes: Yup two for sure


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Went back to 2011 and found this clean [email protected]!#a F*%^a


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Took some pics today


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Took some pics today


:thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## 67Joe (Jan 4, 2011)

209impala said:


> :thumbsup: Nice!!


What's up foo its been ah while .


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67Joe said:


> What's up foo its been ah while .


No shit! How you been homie?


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

reyrey1967 said:


> Took some pics today


Looking good.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

209impala said:


> You are correct! Either you love em or you hate em!! I liked them because they were different and after I seen Mike Lopez's Devils Chariot I was stuck on getting a pair for my car. It's like this if we all liked the same shit on our cars there would be no reason to have a forum like this to talk about them or post up pics.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks homie hopefully more people will post pics.........


209impala said:


> :thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thankz bro...........


67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Looking good.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

no photo bucket any more i just up load from my computer :dunno:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

i would love to see more pics on this ride ..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Me too......


Todd said:


> i would love to see more pics on this ride ..
> View attachment 1606393


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299?ref=bookmarks


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


Whats up Mike!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

any one got any of the plastic corner pieces that connect the inside rear window trim RH side ?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Quarter windows? If that's what your talking about I just replaced mines but it came with the chrome trim not sure if they even sell just that


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> any one got any of the plastic corner pieces that connect the inside rear window trim RH side ?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> any one got any of the plastic corner pieces that connect the inside rear window trim RH side ?


Might hve a set I'll chk n tke pics


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Quarter windows? If that's what your talking about I just replaced mines but it came with the chrome trim not sure if they even sell just that


 the fastback back window trim inside car has two plastic pieces that connect the sides to the top trim. I need RH side thers one on ebay but its to a 4 door samething will it work anyone know?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

laylo67 said:


> Might hve a set I'll chk n tke pics


 coo thanks lmk


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

test fitting


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam thats coming GOOD.....Looks real clean you can't go wrong with a black car with all that chrome


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Oh yeah. Looking good man!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Oh yeah. Looking good man!


 thanks bigdog


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dam thats coming GOOD.....Looks real clean you can't go wrong with a black car with all that chrome


 hell yea cinco da mayo its got to be done


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1608786
> View attachment 1608786
> test fitting


How much for superman & quad? Lol...looking good homie


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> How much for superman & quad? Lol...looking good homie


LMAO!!!!!!!! Butt does look good can we see ur engine??


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:roflmao:


debo67ss said:


> How much for superman & quad? Lol...looking good homie


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Is anybody got the corner plastic pieces for the interior back window trim need RH side only trade for a extra LH I have


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi 67 Fans... My 7 last weekend at City Cruisers Car Show in Indio... :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

djcrime said:


> Hi 67 Fans... My 7 last weekend at City Cruisers Car Show in Indio... :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1609242


 clean:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

anybody got a rear view mirror with the trim that connects both sides? anybody


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

djcrime said:


> Hi 67 Fans... My 7 last weekend at City Cruisers Car Show in Indio... :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1609242


Love those wheels with them caps crime


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> anybody got a rear view mirror with the trim that connects both sides? anybody


U talking about rubber piece that sun visor pivots on?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

yea where the two trim meet. you got the 45's plastic pieces for the rear window trim inside fastback RH side


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

these I just pain in my black because fake chrome finish look like crap


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

209impala said:


> C:\Users\hd\Pictures\$_571.jpg
> 
> I'm looking for this part if anyone has a parts car that they can take this off and sell me. It attaches to the frame with another bracket, and to the transmission so you can shift the trans from the column. Paypal ready if someone has one. PM me please with price. Thanks


are u still looking for the part? Call me 714 905 3901


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

reyrey1967 said:


> Love those wheels with them caps crime


thank you homie...


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> clean:thumbsup:


thank you bro..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> are u still looking for the part? Call me 714 905 3901


Yeah Gabe shot me your #. Ill be hitting you up.


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

djcrime said:


> Hi 67 Fans... My 7 last weekend at City Cruisers Car Show in Indio... :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1609242


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

djcrime said:


> Hi 67 Fans... My 7 last weekend at City Cruisers Car Show in Indio... :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1609242


Those caps only work on tru rays? Or any bolt on?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A couple of 67's out here in the Funk.............


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

jjarez79 said:


> Those caps only work on tru rays? Or any bolt on?


Any snap on bro...no bolt on..tru ray...mcleans..tru spoke


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

Backhand said:


> Clean :thumbsup:



Thanks homie..


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone Have Any Good AC Vent Housings For Sale?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking to trade for a 67 fastback if anyones interested. Any condition, willing to wheel and deal with cash either way. All offers welcome.
straight body, no rust. 90 panels. 42" moon, nardi and new interior. olds 307 just had a top end rebuild. clean title and tagged until next year. 2 pump, 24v setup.
PM me or text me at 619-905-7101.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice caddy


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Nice Caddy x2!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks, if you know anyone interested pass the word around


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Aight, the million dollars question: anybody got a part number for the moulding clips that goes inside the tips of the trunk trim. Classic Industries dont what im asking for.
Im about to put sum chewed bubble gum on it.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1570898
> 
> This piece.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Aight, the million dollars question: anybody got a part number for the moulding clips that goes inside the tips of the trunk trim. Classic Industries dont what im asking for.
> Im about to put sum chewed bubble gum on it.


Lol dont think bublble gum will do. You might check Hemmings i think its known as the bible for car parts plus this is Easter week end .........


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> PAPA_SNOPS said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1570898
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> BUTTAFINGUZ said:
> 
> 
> > U can use different clip.
> ...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

these are the new style that they have at the car shop truck shop orange county and I know they have a car and truck shop back your way somewhere there's two of them


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

web site they don't have a lot for 67 but there starting too but clips an stuff work from other years


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

wtf keeps coming out up side down:dunno:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...?ref=bookmarks uffin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Luv that pic.......but i wish that was my car lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1612842


More pics!! Nice little TEXAS tattoo!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

got in on for now. Spent too much time on this.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

This is why I got 254/barajas1972/1427929932_zps17a772ca.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

which side


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

u got the bottom trim with the corners?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I got a brand-new set of skirts but one of the trim had a ding in it so the manufacturer sent me a new piece maybe we can make a trade for the old one that has a ding in it it's not bad at all


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Got these two hard to tell wht side thr are ??


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

they should say on back side


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

the new skirts in picture are not up for trade just the extra trim piece . but I do have a second set but not new condition.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> they should say on back side


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


>


Its a right & left FYI


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Just got some chrome undercarraige and engraving done!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:roflmao:


jjarez79 said:


> Just got some chrome undercarraige and engraving done!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

jjarez79 said:


> Just got some chrome undercarraige and engraving done!


so i guess that ain't cool, huh?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Not to me....I hate to see the bottom of the car...I like factory fresh but not chrome and engraving...all that was meant to be hidden..engraving looks like foil from a distance...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

That picture looks like foil when done right it's the cherry on the car (my 2 cents)


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

If you lock your car up and drive real fast and lay it down as soon you stop... lol.
I love engraving i just cant afford it. I may be a while before I can get anything chromed.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

its ok but its all the same boxer shorts bandana design


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Guess its the beauty of expression. ..and how you want to express...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Front bumper brackets frame to bar front bumper powder coated gloss black hundred dollars plus shipping


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

hoodlip trim driver condition not polished has a pinhole in it $50


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> Not to me....I hate to see the bottom of the car...I like factory fresh but not chrome and engraving...all that was meant to be hidden..engraving looks like foil from a distance...


I have my undercarriage chromed & im tired of it.thinking of powder coating & putting back to stock.im not a big fan of engraving either i think it takes the og look away especially on impalas!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> I have my undercarriage chromed & im tired of it.thinking of powder coating & putting back to stock.im not a big fan of engraving either i think it takes the og look away especially on impalas!!!


You got any buyers for your chrome undies yet?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1615210
> Front bumper brackets frame to bar front bumper powder coated gloss black hundred dollars plus shipping


 powder coated black gloss


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> I have my undercarriage chromed & im tired of it.thinking of powder coating & putting back to stock.im not a big fan of engraving either i think it takes the og look away especially on impalas!!!


I hear you! I bought 2 sets of chrome undies and ended up selling them both. Not for the reasons your talking about but because im to lazy to clean that shit! I think if you dont take care of the chrome it looks worse that any old undercarriage.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:rimshot: Ok you guys are right.............. now take one for the team and give me your chrome........:rofl:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Where all 67 ridaz ......lets post them pics homies


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...?ref=bookmarks uffin:


Bump for the homie Todd


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Where all 67 ridaz ......lets post them pics homies


mines finally at all the right shops... hopefully pics soon...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> mines finally at all the right shops... hopefully pics soon...


Hell yeah GOOD luck homie..?.....what color are you painting her??


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> are u still looking for the part? Call me 714 905 3901


Part came in yesterday! Thanks again bro and Thanks to you too Gabe for the hook up!:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

209impala said:


> Part came in yesterday! Thanks again bro and Thanks to you too Gabe for the hook up!:thumbsup:


Let's see the part homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Let's see the part homie


Chales ay


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Chales ay


LOL


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz ride


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful 67..........


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1621490
> 
> View attachment 1621498


De-Bo whooooooo!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> De-Bo whooooooo!!!!!!!! Lol


Somebody likes my car that they built a model replica...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> Somebody likes my car that they built a model replica...



Lol you ought to buy it.....


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

What up 67's? It's been awhile since I posted here. Been stuck in the garage trying to get my Cutlass back on the road and race ready, almost done with it.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> What up 67's? It's been awhile since I posted here. Been stuck in the garage trying to get my Cutlass back on the road and race ready, almost done with it.
> 
> View attachment 1621906


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam lookin hella kleen.........


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep looks slick


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> :thumbsup:


Wonder how it would look with skirts


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

even more bad azz.......


jjarez79 said:


> Wonder how it would look with skirts


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thats my old wagon!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thats my old wagon! I tried to put skirts on it and they never fit right.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

209impala said:


> Thats my old wagon! I tried to put skirts on it and they never fit right.


I do still have them Starwires though!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice....i like old school wheels.... any of the true's, i remember the ads in the lowrider magazine with Joe Rays lincoln on the star wires...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

209impala said:


> Thats my old wagon! I tried to put skirts on it and they never fit right.



Did you ever just mocked it up or held the skirts on the wagon long enough to snap a picture just to see what it would look like?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Did you ever just mocked it up or held the skirts on the wagon long enough to snap a picture just to see what it would look like?


Nah never took a pic but i found 1 in a for sale ad that looked similar. I tried to buy them from the guy but he wouldnt sell them. I found out that the wheel opening is differant from a car and wagon by the wheel well trim. It has a differant part # from car to wagon. Thwy could probably fit with some work. Heres a pic of it now.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam is that the same wagon?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

nice car ! love to see more of it !!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...?ref=bookmarks uffin:



Wer all my 67 riders


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Looking good reyrey. 

How much do I have to shorten the rear axle in order to fit the skirts?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks homie......i believe it or not it the og rear end. Im not sure but i heard you can run it like that if they are stamped daytons. Not sure if thats true but thats whay i run. Some people shortend the rear end others shave the lip on the skirts and of course you can also run 13x6 or 14x6. Now on mine i did bend the lip on my skirts just where the tires go. But i like it that way because i can take them off real easy


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

skirt trim piece brand-new hundred dollars free shipping


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh yeah has very small ding in it


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

☝?️✌?️??????


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post them 7s


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Never gets old.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!! one day it will be out cruisin
any one in Sacramento area got a grill for sale lmk. Thanks


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

moreno54 said:


> View attachment 1639009
> View attachment 1639017
> View attachment 1639025


Man candy apple on center golds.......????????


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

moreno54 said:


> View attachment 1639009
> View attachment 1639017
> View attachment 1639025
> sick


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> uffin:
> View attachment 1639385



Hell yeah Todd thanks for posting that clean 7


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Love that old school look. You can't go wrong with hubcaps on gangsters. I want to get some 5.20s on some gangsters & tapitas . Just to give it a different look once in a while. ????


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Can get wires all day long....but hubcaps are getting harder to get...


----------



## David.A (May 3, 2015)

Does anybody have 67impalaparts for sale hit me up


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wut parts do you need?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Blk w/ the top. Thats hard.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Blk w/ the top. Thats hard.




Yup triple black on a hard top.......man


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299?ref=bookmarks


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz.....thanks Todd


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Where all my 67 riders at?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

is this a Chevy V8 emblem?
Looks like it because of the flags, but also looks like the Ford V8 emblem. Trying to avoid the ultimate mistake, lol!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Clean azz


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

dam this things taking forever


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1647025
> dam this things taking forever[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Looking real nice...... Keep pushing your almost there homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Beautiful picture homie,,,,,,,,,


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: DAM :h5:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1646530
> 
> View attachment 1646538
> 
> ...



I never seen that emblem on a 67..... mine is a two piece 327 on top flags on the bottom.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

X2


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> I never seen that emblem on a 67..... mine is a two piece 327 on top flags on the bottom.


im thinking its a V8 symbol that someone made up. I like i t though. I hade an idea.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1647025
> dam this things taking forever


Man, look at it now though!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


>


She never takes a bad pic.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

D-Cheeze said:


>


 this car has been motivating for yrs now.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## David.A (May 3, 2015)

Where are you located


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT for 67 homitos......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299?ref=bookmarks




Bump this fb page,......


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

does anybody have a diagram/template for the correct placement of both front and rear bumper guards...??? also, the correct placement for the passenger mirror...??? if so, please pm me... thanks in advance...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> does anybody have a diagram/template for the correct placement of both front and rear bumper guards...??? also, the correct placement for the passenger mirror...??? if so, please pm me... thanks in advance...



The front bumper guards go where the bumper bolts up. I put my rear bumper guards right inside of the line, as far as the mirror goes mine already had one but if I had to install one that didn't have one I would take a ruler to the drivers side and use those measurements as a guide hope that helps GOOD luck with you ride and post some pics homie


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>


Thanks homie cant never make the pictures I post that big....I don't have photobucket


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> The front bumper guards go where the bumper bolts up. I put my rear bumper guards right inside of the line, as far as the mirror goes mine already had one but if I had to install one that didn't have one I would take a ruler to the drivers side and use those measurements as a guide hope that helps GOOD luck with you ride and post some pics homie


on the rear, did you have to drill out the holes or is it where it bolts up as well...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Do any of my 67 brother run AC in their ride...??? if so, are you guys using OE or aftermarket systems...???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> on the rear, did you have to drill out the holes or is it where it bolts up as well...???


My homie drilled a hole on the top of the bumper after we mocked it up. It's gotta be a big enough hole to hold the little bracket if I get an opportunity this week end I will take a pic of mine.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> My homie drilled a hole on the top of the bumper after we mocked it up. It's gotta be a big enough hole to hold the little bracket if I get an opportunity this week end I will take a pic of mine.


thanks brother...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Man, look at it now though!


:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Almost Ready.....


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

^^^ I've been waiting for someone to do that color combo,bad ass ride!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

M in Avondale said:


> Almost Ready.....


Fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkkkk that looks sick cant wait till its done so you can post up more pics


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Almost Ready.....


Dammmmm!!!!!!!!! Nice bro


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

M in Avondale said:


> Almost Ready.....


Nice.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

BeSwitched 67!

https://vimeo.com/127787094


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :h5: bad azz


JUST ME said:


> BeSwitched 67!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/127787094


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Funky video.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:worshipam beautiful


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-and-1968-Impalas/250906408430299?ref=bookmarks


Bump


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


hell yea reyrey :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


>


yup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Have a set off porta wall white walls ... Need opinions if I should put them on the 67 ? Just not sure about wide whites and stock caps on it ? Need opinions ?


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

i like wide whites ... and caps might work on yours :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

How much wider? I like the white walls you got now anything wider would probably look GOOD on a bomb.........


D-Cheeze said:


> Have a set off porta wall white walls ... Need opinions if I should put them on the 67 ? Just not sure about wide whites and stock caps on it ? Need opinions ?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Fellas! I Don't Get On Here As Much Anymore.... Ill Post Up Some More Pics Soon!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> thanks brother...


Here you go Ralph hope this helps GOOD luck homie......don't forget to post them picks of your ride


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump for the homies


----------



## 76pantera (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking for front and rear original seats for 67 impala fastback. Shape doesn't really matter just need solid frames. Plz hit me up if anyone knows where I can find thx.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

76pantera said:


> Looking for front and rear original seats for 67 impala fastback. Shape doesn't really matter just need solid frames. Plz hit me up if anyone knows where I can find thx.


Post pics of ur 7 homie


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Here you go Ralph hope this helps GOOD luck homie......don't forget to post them picks of your ride


sweet, thanks homie...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a glove box stereo mount kit? I wanna put my stereo in the car but I don't like those under dash kits. Anyone know who make those kits? Thanks In Advance!


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Anyone know where I can get a glove box stereo mount kit? I wanna put my stereo in the car but I don't like those under dash kits. Anyone know who make those kits? Thanks In Advance!


PM Sent. 
--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

turri 67 said:


> PM Sent.
> --Turri.


SEND IT TO ME TO HOMIE


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

209impala said:


> SEND IT TO ME TO HOMIE


Sent!

--Turri.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

turri 67 said:


> Sent!
> 
> --Turri.


Got it, Thanks Bro


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Thirsty 7!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

sixty7imp said:


> Thirsty 7!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 76pantera (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find an original rear seat for my 67 fastback impala? Plz hit me up if anyone has or knows where I can find one thx.


----------



## 76pantera (Jun 17, 2014)

Found the front bench in Phx AZ now I just need the original rear seat. Plz hit me up if anyone has or knows where I can get one thx.


----------



## 76pantera (Jun 17, 2014)

My project 67


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1667065


Good look !!!


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

MY 67 ...HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE IT... Groupe CC


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

djcrime said:


> MY 67 ...HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE IT... Groupe CC
> View attachment 1667961


wish i was at this point.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Fuckin nice...


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

You will homie...keep it up...hard work pays off..im still doing mines...never ends lol


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt467s


----------



## antonioap (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome newbie from far away! Car now in WIP but few weeks more and you'll see final result! Body in perfect condition already, bought it in CA and bring to Russia. Air Ride was installed in LA, but will redone it, someone who did it was not good at all) 

Can someone help with some used parts? For example can't find front bumper parking lights assembly left and right? Can someone ship them to me to Delaware please! If yep add me on FB and just for more WIP pics! AntonPushnoy




























And this is then i bought it in US


----------



## antonioap (Jun 3, 2015)

Here is a list of what i need:


1. Front fender chrome upper eyebrow moldings left and right set
2. Front fender chrome lower eyebrow moldings left and right set
3. Rear quarter extensions chrome moldings left
5. Front bumper park lamp housing assembly left and right set
6. Interior Dash Overlay with a/c any color and top material condition
9. Trunk emblem
10. Rear quarter panel emblems left and right set 
11. Rear quarter panel emblems circle left and right set
12. Cornering lights mounting brackets left and right set


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

antonioap said:


> Here is a list of what i need:
> 
> 
> 1. Front fender chrome upper eyebrow moldings left and right set
> ...


Most of the stuff u need they sell in catalogs.Or hit up pomona swap meet tomorrow


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

You alot on ebay too.


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

To the Prom...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Classy and stands apart. Lookin sharp! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Tuxedo with matching blk/wht/red 67. Clean!


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Debo Your Car Was Looking Good At The Phoenix AZ Show! Finally Got To See It In Person! Nice!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Debo Your Car Was Looking Good At The Phoenix AZ Show! Finally Got To See It In Person! Nice!!!


Thanks..


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Thanks..


Dammm!!!! Two places at once wooooo!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Dammm!!!! Two places at once wooooo!!!!


I thought u knew....


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

There Was Some Nice 67s At That PHX Show. The Homies Rag From Los Angeles Is Badass Man!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Couple Pics Of My Ride..... Finally Got It Put Together!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> Couple Pics Of My Ride..... Finally Got It Put Together!


Dammmmm!!!!! Thts clean more pics plse


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

More pics in the sun! Please M in Avondale,bad ass ride!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Man that is clean!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

M in Avondale said:


> Couple Pics Of My Ride..... Finally Got It Put Together!


Fuckin nice!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Dammmmm!!!!! Thts clean more pics plse


Time for u to bust out a rag...i know where theres one


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Time for u to bust out a rag...i know where theres one


Lol


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

A Couple Interior Pics..


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Couple More Pics


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

M in Avondale said:


> A Couple Interior Pics..


Love the Guts in this wooooo!!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

M in Avondale said:


> Couple Pics Of My Ride..... Finally Got It Put Together!


Kleen ass seven right here


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

My homie Rey's sweet 67


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

raping it up


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Shit always side ways


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

The 67' and the 68' caprice,nice....


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey guys quick question...???


my current gas tank has the sending unit on top and i bought a chrome one and it has the unit in the front (towards front of vehicle) is/are there two different variations of the tank or did i buy one i can't use...???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Does anybody have any pics of 67s with full looking skirts most likely fiberglass ones Tks


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

bigdogg323 said:


> Does anybody have any pics of 67s with full looking skirts most likely fiberglass ones Tks



fiberglass ones...??? like cruiser skirts...???


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> fiberglass ones...??? like cruiser skirts...???


No the foxcraft ones ralph I thought they wer fiberglass but they weren't


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> My homie Rey's sweet 67


Love the o.g daytons....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> hey guys quick question...???
> 
> 
> my current gas tank has the sending unit on top and i bought a chrome one and it has the unit in the front (towards front of vehicle) is/are there two different variations of the tank or did i buy one i can't use...???


Wrong tank


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> RALPH_DOGG said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys quick question...???
> ...



fk me man...!!! that fkn blows... thanks bro...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Anybody gota set of skirts for sale?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Decided to throw on my OG Starwires this weekend!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

209impala said:


> Decided to throw on my OG Starwires this weekend!


looking good, 209


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

209impala said:


> Decided to throw on my OG Starwires this weekend!


Wooooo weeee!!!!!!!! GOT Dammm!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> looking good, 209





laylo67 said:


> Wooooo weeee!!!!!!!! GOT Dammm!!!


:thumbsup: Thanks Guys


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Hey Ive been trying to figure out where im going place these door speakers without cutting these brand new door panels. Something just dont feel right about it. Do any of you got any interior pics?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Hey Ive been trying to figure out where im going place these door speakers without cutting these brand new door panels. Something just dont feel right about it. Do any of you got any interior pics?


How bout sme custom kick panels I'll tke pic of mine thk thr 6-1/2s


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

laylo67 said:


> How bout sme custom kick panels I'll tke pic of mine thk thr 6-1/2s


You got someone that can make a set? I'm looking to get a set made.


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

bad ass right there


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nice right there..........are those 14x7?


209impala said:


> Decided to throw on my OG Starwires this weekend!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> :thumbsup: Nice right there..........are those 14x7?


Chale ! 13x7 rev. Homie the only 14's in my stash of wheels are my stocks.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

209impala said:


> You got someone that can make a set? I'm looking to get a set made.


x2


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: That even makes those wheels even more bad azz............post pics of the whole car on them OG star wires......


209impala said:


> Chale ! 13x7 rev. Homie the only 14's in my stash of wheels are my stocks.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> :nicoderm: That even makes those wheels even more bad azz............post pics of the whole car on them OG star wires......


That was the only one I took this weekend. I'll take one when its not so freaking hot out here!


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

DOPE ASS PIC BY DREAMONPHOTOGRAPHY AT ANGELS STADIUM !! GROUPE CC


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Man those wheels though...............


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> :nicoderm: That even makes those wheels even more bad azz............post pics of the whole car on them OG star wires......


Here you go Rey!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

209impala said:


> Here you go Rey!


Damn....nothin like the old school wheels...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

209impala said:


> You got someone that can make a set? I'm looking to get a set made.


Had it done like 5yrs ago


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam nice & clean homie bad azz rider.....


209impala said:


> Here you go Rey!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Agreed......


jjarez79 said:


> Damn....nothin like the old school wheels...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

laylo67 said:


> Had it done like 5yrs ago


do you have ac?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Just got dash vents from ebay and of course they dont fit.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Where is everyone getting their replacement vents? These look chrome too in the Devils Chariot, but my set are at least an inch short.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought some chrome ac housings from truck and car shop of orange but they did not fit. So now I just painted my og housings. The ac vent balls from car shop did fit tho.....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

My old housings are cracked.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

..aight, does anyone have the ac cent housings?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT for 67's


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Looking good reyrey.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks buttafinguz. Your car is coming along keep pushing home boy it won't be long bro


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

At the 408 Ryders BBQ.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anybody know where can I get the skirts trim/molding for SS? Like the one in the picture.








Also how much do I need to shorten my rear end to fit the wheels without rubbing?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Just got dash vents from ebay and of course they dont fit.
> 
> View attachment 1694065


hey bro, i was on the impala bobs website and they have the vents there...


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...?ref=bookmarks


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

selling my rag top 4500 7609276118


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> TTT for 67's


hey brother, i met you this weekend at your clubs picnic... good to put a face to the owner of your beautiful ride...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for coming out and supporting our event.........hope you had a GOODTIME$ in the DFW.....


RALPH_DOGG said:


> hey brother, i met you this weekend at your clubs picnic... good to put a face to the owner of your beautiful ride...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> TTT for 67's


heres the flicks i took of your ride rey...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin: Dam brother you can make anything look GOOD if you day job doesn't work out you can always be a photographer lol.......... :thumbsup: thanks for the flicks homie. P.S. where can I cop a white premium sportway cap like the one you had?:dunno:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:ninja:bump for the homie Todd.........


Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...?ref=bookmarks


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:werd: pretty cool


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> :biggrin: Dam brother you can make anything look GOOD if you day job doesn't work out you can always be a photographer lol.......... :thumbsup: thanks for the flicks homie. P.S. where can I cop a white premium sportway cap like the one you had?:dunno:


I came out to Dallas for the show. Your ride looks good


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks bro........ thank you for coming out next time lets chop it up don't be a stranger........


Coca Pearl said:


> I came out to Dallas for the show. Your ride looks good


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks bro........ thank you for coming out next time lets chop it up don't be a stranger........


I'll check for you next time I come out


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:KOO..........


Coca Pearl said:


> I'll check for you next time I come out


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This blue "Gangsters Paridise" is really ???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Big M can you send me Turri 67 contact. Im trying to get the glove box kit for a radio......


turri 67 said:


> PM Sent.
> --Turri.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt for 67 riderz


----------



## antonioap (Jun 3, 2015)

Here is update on my 67 Close to the end^)


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

??ttt


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump.....?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let's post dem pics homiez


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Way to go homie............just eez up on the lead foot lol......


antonioap said:


> Here is update on my 67 Close to the end^)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1728530
> ...


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Cruising San Jo.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Cruising San Jo.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1732530


How bout sme pics of Intr


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

laylo67 said:


> How bout sme pics of Intr


This is the only one I got on computer at work.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Kleen azz [email protected]!$#%


67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Cruising San Jo.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1732530


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> This is the only one I got on computer at work.
> 
> View attachment 1732610


looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Turn signals keep sticking. Is this what i need?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:dunno: but I hope you get an answer cause mines stays on wen i'm switching lanes


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Turn signals keep sticking. Is this what i need?
> View attachment 1733898
> View attachment 1733898


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

On ebay right now. Too rich for my blood though.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam mines too. I love that shit. OEM accesories


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>


Thats funky!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam Klique went off on all 67...... that bitch is sick azz F$!#k:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

the black 67 next to it with the red interior is bad too.:thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

? bad azz


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yeah it is.....that car was featured in the same issue my car was in the Lowrider Confidential Magazine....


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> the black 67 next to it with the red interior is bad too.:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cruising through Azz Monkey.....


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

Working hard on this rag















e
Off the frame:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

rolldawg213 said:


> Working hard on this rag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Before my homie with the Elco followed me to the interior man. Should be back by next week.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: cant wait.....


rolldawg213 said:


> Working hard on this rag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:



Dam your car looks GOOD


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1740585
> 
> Before my homie with the Elco followed me to the interior man. Should be back by next week.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1740585
> 
> Before my homie with the Elco followed me to the interior man. Should be back by next week.


damn, haven't checked this thread in a while. Came out clean!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Wow


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Finally getting something done again.


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:67s more pics rolldawg


----------



## dsikkema (Mar 11, 2014)

does anyone have a 67 trunk molding for sale for a convertible?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Looking GOOD..........


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1742321
> 
> Finally getting something done again.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Coming along.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yeah these are exciting times when you can see a lot of light at the end of the tunnel......?


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1745073
> 
> View attachment 1745081
> 
> Coming along.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I love when people do what they are supposed to do with your car.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Interior as of now. Still need to put in my steering wheel and glovebox, but im happy with the progress.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Looking for a gold/black horn button and rear seat speaker grill. Ley me know what you got


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

dsikkema said:


> does anyone have a 67 trunk molding for sale for a convertible?


I have one but probably needs to be repolished....


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Love it.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


beentheredonethat6 said:


>


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Got my mirrors on. Black has to be washed every other day. Car cover is useless


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm::thumbsup::wow: your car is looking sharp loko..........


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Got my mirrors on. Black has to be washed every other day. Car cover is useless


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup::wow: your car is looking sharp loko..........


thanks man. Needs the juice back.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1745073
> 
> View attachment 1745081
> 
> Coming along.


looking good  you installing it yourself?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Peezy_420 said:


> looking good  you installing it yourself?


Paid somebody to do mostly all of it. Just dont have time or a real garage.


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Got my mirrors on. Black has to be washed every other day. Car cover is useless


I know what you mean :yessad:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Could one of you 67 guru's please tell me what is missing here between my brake pedal and the button? There is like a inch of space, so my brakes are constantly on. Not talking screwing down. It's clearly missing something.


----------



## dsikkema (Mar 11, 2014)

Could you post some pics?


----------



## dsikkema (Mar 11, 2014)

M in Avondale said:


> I have one but probably needs to be repolished....


Could you post some pics?


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

missing a "L' SHAPE BRACKET...BOLT TO BRAKE PEDAL



BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Could one of you 67 guru's please tell me what is missing here between my brake pedal and the button? There is like a inch of space, so my brakes are constantly on. Not talking screwing down. It's clearly missing something.
> View attachment 1753337
> 
> View attachment 1753345


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Aight. Time to get ghetto and make something.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Dam kleen azz [email protected]#k


Dickcheese86 said:


>


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT for 67 riderzzzzzz☝?️


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Watch "Exclusive Video of Mike Lopez Shoot for Lowrider Scene Magazine" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/UEUPWNZc1Sw


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Now it time for do something to this.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

New setup will be as simple and low maintenance as possible.


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> New setup will be as simple and low maintenance as possible.


X2 ... Just started stacking parts to do my setup ... Going with 1 pump , 8 dump with 3 batteries


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Whammy,4dumps,4batts. Do you still sell hydraulic parts?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> New setup will be as simple and low maintenance as possible.


???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

uffin: BUMP


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Anybody got a set of skirts?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Whammy,4dumps,4batts. Do you still sell hydraulic parts?


Nah ... Supplier became to unreliable


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if 14x6 supremes will fit behind skirts ?


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Got my mirrors on. Black has to be washed every other day. Car cover is useless


:h5:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump for the homies 67s TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

They should.......


Dickcheese86 said:


> Does anyone know if 14x6 supremes will fit behind skirts ?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> They should.......


My 13X7 rev fit just fine behind mine! They actually fit better than my Daytons.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Wish i would have kept the dual antennas. Looks good


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


209impala said:


> My 13X7 rev fit just fine behind mine! They actually fit better than my Daytons.


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

reyrey1967 said:


> They should.......




I ended up ordering these ... Juno cross laced from zues wheel ... Going with 59 impala caps ... Ordered 14x6 and 14x7 ... I really hope the 14x6 will clear the skirts ... Supoosilly the offset on these are like Dayton's ... Any one know if they will fit for sure ?


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

What size tire are you guys running on stock wheels?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> What size tire are you guys running on stock wheels?


185/75R14 or 175/75R14


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Grind time!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RobLBC said:


> 185/75R14 or 175/75R14


 where are you finding those.


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> What size tire are you guys running on stock wheels?


185/75-14 ... There still being made


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Dickcheese86 said:


> 185/75-14 ... There still being made


Yea Hankook makes them.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks, any of you got a picture you could post by any chance? 

I was looking at 5.20 or 175/70, thought I've seen a few rides here with them on stocks.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1769241



That's really nice. What size tires are those?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Todd said:


> View attachment 1769241


Looking good, man!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

https://youtu.be/UEUPWNZc1Sw


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

14'inch 520 's cokers


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

?thanks man. your car looks bad ass. how is the ride on 5.20's?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yup that's the look 5.20s gangster ww on stocks nice old school look


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Dickcheese86 said:


> I ended up ordering these ... Juno cross laced from zues wheel ... Going with 59 impala caps ... Ordered 14x6 and 14x7 ... I really hope the 14x6 will clear the skirts ... Supoosilly the offset on these are like Dayton's ...
> Any one know if they will fit for sure ?


Rich if my 13x7 rev fit behind my skirts yours should fit even better?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Thanks, any of you got a picture you could post by any chance?
> 
> I was looking at 5.20 or 175/70, thought I've seen a few rides here with them on stocks.


Mine on 175-70


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


209impala said:


> Mine on 175-70


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Had to go back a few years ages to bump this 67 page........


Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/1967-...?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

209impala said:


> Rich if my 13x7 rev fit behind my skirts yours should fit even better?


Thanks for the info Frank :h5:


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Blue was looking good today. On the way to Cold Frisco Nights Cruise


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

KLEEN........


67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Big Blue was looking good today. On the way to Cold Frisco Nights Cruise
> View attachment 1770730


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

looking to buy a impala in cali, anyone that mite want to sell pm me.:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

nice picture and the 67 looking real good


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

badass coupe


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Dammmmm!!!! Yep clean 7


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:shocke


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

hellrazr209 said:


> looking to buy a impala in cali, anyone that mite want to sell pm me.:thumbsup:


Hit me up I may be looking to get rid of mine.


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Big Blue was looking good today. On the way to Cold Frisco Nights Cruise
> View attachment 1770730


Badass


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let's see some other angles of our 67's homiez. Post dem pics


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>


Damn!


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

like the guts with 327 flags :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Come on brothas let's post dem 67s up


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Reyrey your car is bad ass, it's perfect. Nothing on it is over the top, just right.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Dickcheese86 said:


> I ended up ordering these ... Juno cross laced from zues wheel ... Going with 59 impala caps ... Ordered 14x6 and 14x7 ... I really hope the 14x6 will clear the skirts ... Supoosilly the offset on these are like Dayton's ... Any one know if they will fit for sure ?


Running 14x6 classics on mine and clears good


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Did you mold your bumper guards? I was in the process of doing the same thing


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Looking to sell as a set pm for price


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks brotha........you got a super kleen azz 7 too bro.....


67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Reyrey your car is bad ass, it's perfect. Nothing on it is over the top, just right.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Those wheels tho.....one of my favorite of all time.....when you take off the skirts can you tell the off set a lot or not that much?


MR.559 said:


> Running 14x6 classics on mine and clears


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This one here is hard azz f&$!k......


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Those wheels tho.....one of my favorite of all time.....when you take off the skirts can you tell the off set a lot or not that much?


No it's kinda hard to tell not to off


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

209impala said:


> Mine on 175-70


That looks nice. How wide is that white wall?


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Do you guys know where can I get the trim for the skirts? Like this one in the picture.


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

How much for the convertible trunk molding... pm me bro


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> That looks nice. How wide is that white wall?


I think its like 1 1/4"


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Looking to sell as a set pm for price


PM me on the spot light!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I've been looking too.....


67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Do you guys know where can I get the trim for the skirts? Like this one in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 1772522


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

209impala said:


> PM me on the spot light!


Never got a pm


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

1967 correct spotlight $350.1967 correct electronic eye $150, front and back bumper guards will be for sale once I get the fronts back from chrome any questions please call or text 559-917-0232


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

What does the electronic eye do? I have seen the spot light on cars but never the electronic eye. Do you have any pics of cars with it mounted?QUOTE=MR.559;22655482]1967 correct spotlight $350.1967 correct electronic eye $150, front and back bumper guards will be for sale once I get the fronts back from chrome any questions please call or text 559-917-0232[/QUOTE]


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Never got a pm


pm sent


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Do you guys know where can I get the trim for the skirts? Like this one in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 1772522


They dont repop those unless you buy skirts! I've asked several co's that repop the skirts and they all say the same thing. Hopefully someone will make them someday.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, I asked them too. It's dumb, they sell skirts without the trim but not the trim alone. Looks like I might have to buy the damn skirts.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Yeah, I asked them too. It's dumb, they sell skirts without the trim but not the trim alone. Looks like I might have to buy the damn skirts.


Lol n I got the trim now I need the skirts


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> 1967 correct spotlight $350.1967 correct electronic eye $150, front and back bumper guards will be for sale once I get the fronts back from chrome any questions please call or text 559-917-0232


All parts sold


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking for a trunk molding for a 67 vert. PM if you can help a brotha out.


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/1967-and-1968-Impalas-250906408430299/


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...x92bqa4cl-b1g7Tm-1rAKGMCZbUSo_ivTJnHevLNp&s=1


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

I ran into a set of brand new 14x6 China's from OG wire wheels. Do you guys know if they will fit behind the skirts?? My 13x7 (wire wheel king) don't clear the skirts,


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...x92bqa4cl-b1g7Tm-1rAKGMCZbUSo_ivTJnHevLNp&s=1


Nice!!!!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Nice!!!!!


Can't see it post pic up homie


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Can't see it post pic up homie


Its a video of mike lopez's car


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Its a video of mike lopez's car


Geezs !!! Seen it lol


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Throwback pic ...2007


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Dickcheese86 said:


> Throwback pic ...2007


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Back TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz couple right there....his and hers


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1779506


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking for some parts ..,some front bumber guards and a ss gauge cluster with a tach ...tia


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

My 67 new shoes are coming right along


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

cap67rice said:


> Looking for some parts ..,some front bumber guards and a ss gauge cluster with a tach ...tia


A guy on Craigslist Dallas has some for five bills....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:fool2: oh chit....


Dickcheese86 said:


> My 67 new shoes are coming right along


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine! Wheels from DickCheese86 still clean! Thanks homie! uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let's post den pics.....


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

67 impala/caprice rear bumper guards driver quality Rechrome for show. $350.00+Shipping


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

jun007 said:


> View attachment 1784178
> 
> 
> Mine! Wheels from DickCheese86 still clean! Thanks homie! uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

That back round is off the hinges.....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> That back round is off the hinges.....


Looks better everytime i see it.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks bro but I think it's the back the back round with the color of the wall and the color of my car went GOOD together.....


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Looks better everytime i see it.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Flamed up from the frame up......


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Real simple. Going back over the trunk with a matte black for sure.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

That's what I like (something I could afford lol) just simple and kleen bro........ Looking GOOD


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1788154
> 
> Real simple. Going back over the trunk with a matte black for sure.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Yeah, just going with 4 batteries this time. Basic "LaynPlay". Low maintenance. My homie is doing a hell of a job on the rack. Just what I want.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

http://wausau.craigslist.org/pts/5317720115.html

:wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Man i wish that was closer.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump for the homie......


Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1967-and-1968-Impalas-250906408430299/


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Is this you 408?


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy shit, yeah that's me. That was at cold Frisco Nights cruise. Where did you find that?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

On "justlowriders" instagram. LIL is the only social media I have but if it's not private I will follow IG or FB


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

The homie Bo getting wired up. Almost there.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1792393
> 
> The homie Bo getting wired up. Almost there.


hell yea


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1792393
> 
> The homie Bo getting wired up. Almost there.


Looks badass


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

reyrey1967 said:


> Is this you 408?


Looking good !


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1792393
> 
> The homie Bo getting wired up. Almost there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Before ...on stocks 

After ... Zues "Juno" wheel ..cross laced with 59 caps !


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Few more pics


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:fool2:


Dickcheese86 said:


> Few more pics


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post dem pics


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

So clean


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

This one just gets better with time.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bump


I like it!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

Dickcheese86 said:


> Few more pics


So Clean! Looks good Cheese!!


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

Wires just look too clean…I'm convinced! I just picked these skirts up for $225, pretty solid. I don't know if thats a good price or not but comparing it to other NOS ones online, I thought it was a deal. One question, where do I find the rubber seal for the skirts? 

Now, to decide on what wires to go with. 









What's next for the Impala, Cheese?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump 2 times for the homie Todd.....GOOD work brotha QUOTE=Todd;22659058]https://www.facebook.com/1967-and-1968-Impalas-250906408430299/[/QUOTE]


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I think its the molding that makes it expensive


jun007 said:


> Wires just look too clean…I'm convinced! I just picked these skirts up for $225, pretty solid. I don't know if thats a good price or not but comparing it to other NOS ones online, I thought it was a deal. One question, where do I find the rubber seal for the skirts?
> 
> Now, to decide on what wires to go with.
> 
> ...


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

reyrey1967 said:


> I think its the molding that makes it expensive


Figured that. Either way I'm pretty excited. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

jun007 said:


> Wires just look too clean…I'm convinced! I just picked these skirts up for $225, pretty solid. I don't know if thats a good price or not but comparing it to other NOS ones online, I thought it was a deal. One question, where do I find the rubber seal for the skirts?
> 
> Now, to decide on what wires to go with.
> 
> ...


Stacking parts to do hydraulics .... Simple 1 pump 8 dump 3 battery set up


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

Dickcheese86 said:


> Stacking parts to do hydraulics .... Simple 1 pump 8 dump 3 battery set up


Is there any frame work to be done for a simple setup like that?


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

jun007 said:


> Is there any frame work to be done for a simple setup like that?


Not really ... Only frame work I am gonna do is a trianglulated 4 link in the back so I can eliminate the panhard bar


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

cap67rice said:


> Looking for some parts ..,some front bumber guards and a ss gauge cluster with a tach ...tia


i got some front bumper guards...400 hit me up


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Todd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1967-and-1968-Impalas-250906408430299/


Had to got back a few pages but it's all GOOD


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Is the grey one yours too÷ All of them look good!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:naughty:Now that's a bad azz pic homie


debo67ss said:


>


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Yesssir...they all put away im focused on finishing my bel air


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Can someone tell what size are the clips for the side mouldings and i can get them? Time to put them back on.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Can someone tell what size are the clips for the side mouldings and where i can get them? Time to put them back on.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Can someone tell what size are the clips for the side mouldings and where i can get them? Time to put them back on.


Hit up Cheese he can get them for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> Hit up Cheese he can get them for you!:thumbsup:


sweet, cuz i need some as well...!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

I believe those are it measure the moulding where clip goes


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Yesssir...they all put away im focused on finishing my bel air


No big brother caprice?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

jjarez79 said:


> No big brother caprice?


Na had 1 a while back but sold it


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


>





debo67ss said:


>





BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Thanks!


and one of these kits is enough for all the moldings..???


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Yeah, I need more than 6. I will need about 20-25


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

No just a sample of what they look like.


----------



## johnnyboyloco2500 (Dec 12, 2015)

so after 11 years in storage .Going to start a frame off on my love Rosie.She waited for me this long .now I have her in her own garage were she will start her long journey of making it in Lowrider Magazine.Always build them .


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

johnnyboyloco2500 said:


> so after 11 years in storage .Going to start a frame off on my love Rosie.She waited for me this long .now I have her in her own garage were she will start her long journey of making it in Lowrider Magazine.Always build them .


G/L homie lets c a pic b4 thn after


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz homie are you going to have a build thread?


johnnyboyloco2500 said:


> so after 11 years in storage .Going to start a frame off on my love Rosie.She waited for me this long .now I have her in her own garage were she will start her long journey of making it in Lowrider Magazine.Always build them .


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> No just a sample of what they look like.


thank man. I bought a set onced and were the wrong size


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz rag


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> No just a sample of what they look like.


would you happen to know if any other year would work... as far as the clips, because other than that kit you posted, i can't find just that size available... there are no 67 kits on any of the impala parts websites like there are for other years... I'm starting to see why a lot of 67 owners just shave them damn things...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i found this one fora 67 chevelle... i wonder if the clips were the same since its the same year...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i found another website that sells them individually... and i know that pic says 1-1/4"-1-5/8" but these are straight 1-5/8" ones but different lengths it looks like...


would any of these be the right ones, if not, close enough and also how many of them do i actually need...??? 


Debo67ss, sorry for all the questions, but i just want to make sure i get the right ones...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

A place called hillco in garden Grove CA sells them individual.the 2 end ones for the doors take different ones that take a screw to secure them so stud doesn't damage door jamb


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Passing out toys to the neighborhood kids


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Few from other websites...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Passing out toys to the neighborhood kids


U guys r Angles for tht


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> U guys r Angles for tht


Too bad u & ivan were painting toe tails & didnt make it..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5:


debo67ss said:


>


:thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:dunno: anymore pics of this rag?


debo67ss said:


>


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Too bad u & ivan were painting toe tails & didnt make it..


We Whr at BJs lol


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> We Whr at BJs lol


It was lucilles this weekend


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> It was lucilles this weekend


Woooo!!!! ballers life homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ol skoo


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Coolest Santa ever!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

2016 is right around the corner


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

finally got to pick up my 67 from the painter... i need a new hood hinge, my drivers one won't latch down all the way... i got a busy month or so putting her all back together.. i have a storage full of new shit ready to go in, but i was waiting on paint.. no more excuses now...!!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looking real GOOD Ralph, came out bad azz. I'm digging those license plates....


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> finally got to pick up my 67 from the painter... i need a new hood hinge, my drivers one won't latch down all the way... i got a busy month or so putting her all back together.. i have a storage full of new shit ready to go in, but i was waiting on paint.. no more excuses now...!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Dickcheese86 said:


> :thumbsup:


Damn you went black!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> finally got to pick up my 67 from the painter... i need a new hood hinge, my drivers one won't latch down all the way... i got a busy month or so putting her all back together.. i have a storage full of new shit ready to go in, but i was waiting on paint.. no more excuses now...!!!


Can't beat a black fastback!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Looking real GOOD Ralph, came out bad azz. I'm digging those license plates....


thanks boss... i found some original 67 ones and went to swap them out, but the lady told me they have to be immaculate so i have some work to do to them...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> Damn you went black!


yes sir: since day one the plan was black outside with a red interior...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ass up face down


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Ass up face down


yes


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up 67 Riders! Been a Minute Since I Been On Here. Recent Pic Of My Vert


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

A Pic Of My Car In Vegas


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Pic Of My Trunk


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Riding!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Clean


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:dayum Big M looking real clean....


M in Avondale said:


> A Pic Of My Car In Vegas


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I'm hearing this one is for sale....


----------



## 67 heaven (Aug 7, 2012)

try finding the parts in Australia at least you guys have craigs list


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yup looks like you are going to have to buy through catalogs or ebay mate......keep pushing homie it's way worth it when you get to go for a cruise on a nice sunny day. GOOD luck. ...


67 heaven said:


> try finding the parts in Australia at least you guys have craigs list


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Yup looks like you are going to have to buy through catalogs or ebay mate......keep pushing homie it's way worth it when you get to go for a cruise on a nice sunny day. GOOD luck. ...


even with catalogs, not everything is repopped like it is for the 58-64 guys...!!! shit, I'm in the states and i had a helluva time finding some of the shit i need...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


>


hey brother, so what does this bracket actually do...??? do you have to drill it, cause it just looks like a plain plate i why i ask... i was looking at mine and it looks like it bolts on the bottom and i forgot about the top but I'm gonna be taking it apart this weekend to add them hopefully...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

NEVERMIND, i saw the post before where you posted the pic and saw how it goes...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> :nicoderm:dayum Big M looking real clean....


Thanks Bro!


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

reyrey1967 said:


> I'm hearing this one is for sale....


Where did you hear its for sale bro ?


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> I'm hearing this one is for sale....


Who's is it? What's the info on it?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Screen shot this a minute ago...,


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

M in Avondale said:


> Pic Of My Trunk


Badass!


----------



## RAG 6T3 (Jun 12, 2014)

undercover231322 said:


> Who's is it? What's the info on it?





reyrey1967 said:


> Screen shot this a minute ago...,


Yeap, This one is in my home town and this ride is very clean.....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

does anybody if any other year bench seat will fit a 67... i have a 69 bench seat in mine now but want to get the correct one...


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Few 67 pics from a fundraiser I went to yesterday


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Got my "firme classics" color bar installed finnally !


Very nice well made ... Remote control ... Can change lighting , speed , brightness and volume sensitivity ...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam that's bad azz. What do they run and are they easy to wire up?


Dickcheese86 said:


> Got my "firme classics" color bar installed finnally !
> 
> 
> Very nice well made ... Remote control ... Can change lighting , speed , brightness and volume sensitivity ...


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

Ride is looking real clean, Cheese!


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dam that's bad azz. What do they run and are they easy to wire up?


175.00 for the one I got ....he makes bigger ones but there more $$$$..2 wire hook up ...power and ground


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

jun007 said:


> Ride is looking real clean, Cheese!


Thanks man !


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone hook a 67 up with a sunroof? Mines in the shop and my guy was suggesting it...it sounds good..but I'm not sure I wanna chop that roof..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I can't remember seeing a 7 with a 42 but that's what I do. I'm a big fan of the moon roof tho gl....


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

67G-ride said:


> Anyone hook a 67 up with a sunroof? Mines in the shop and my guy was suggesting it...it sounds good..but I'm not sure I wanna chop that roof..


I did mine . I love it . I would post a picture but don't know how .


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

That's what's up..imma shoot you a pm Rolando..that sj67imp looking fresh with the skirts on..can't wait till mines done


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam bro I would love to check out your ride.


rolandos67 said:


> I did mine . I love it . I would post a picture but don't know how .


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dam bro I would love to check out your ride.


I'm going to send some pictures to 67G-ride . He can post them if he wants .


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

*44"*

This is Rolandos g'd up 67 with a 44" sunroof...good looking out g...I know that you're probably only 1 of a few that has this done, but I'm gonna pull the trigger on it and have my guy hook my shit up!!!


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

67G-ride said:


> This is Rolandos g'd up 67 with a 44" sunroof...good looking out g...I know that you're probably only 1 of a few that has this done, but I'm gonna pull the trigger on it and have my guy hook my shit up!!!


I figured if you don't have rag money put the biggest hole in the roof that you can . Hahaha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:yes: agreed I always said the next best thing to a rag is a moonroof your car looks legit homie that's one bad azz 7. Where you at the Vegas show in 2014?


rolandos67 said:


> I figured if you don't have rag money put the biggest hole in the roof that you can . Hahaha


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> :yes: agreed I always said the next best thing to a rag is a moonroof your car looks legit homie that's one bad azz 7. Where you at the Vegas show in 2014?


Thanks. No didn't go to Vegas .


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Super Natural do the dam thing for.....marking the streets


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

Can't make that out reyrey


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

Whip at the shop...getting ready to get some touch up!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Me acting a foo.....scraping down the freeway...


67G-ride said:


> Can't make that out reyrey


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


67G-ride said:


> Whip at the shop...getting ready to get some touch up!!


----------



## fuckyoupayme (Jul 27, 2007)

Have 67 ss conv. In los angeles county (SGV) have stored it in the garage for many years, runs, 2 pumps, full wrap, most under carrage chrome, disk brakes up front, 350 sbc/ 350 trans, pm if seriously interested.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post some pics of these 67s.....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

67G-ride said:


> Whip at the shop...getting ready to get some touch up!!


Looking good homie!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Looking good homie!


Ya but Wht u doing to it???


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

If you talking about car, we working on changing up my set up. Welds kept breaking. Was making progress, but with work and Tennessee weather, everything on hold.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Bump


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ddddddddddddaaaaaaaaayyyyyyuuuuummmmmmm Mrs.559 those OG Tru classics cross laced with them OG caps:run:........


MR.559 said:


> Bump


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a question for you guys. I would like to convert my drums to disc in the front. Will I be able to run 14's with disc brake conversion? and what's the best place to get a disc brake conversion kit?
Thanks.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i keep hearing 14s clear no problem, but with 13s, you just have to grind the caliper like you do with caddys & towncars...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> I have a question for you guys. I would like to convert my drums to disc in the front. Will I be able to run 14's with disc brake conversion? and what's the best place to get a disc brake conversion kit?
> Thanks.


Abs in orange ca sells a disc brake conversion kit that allows u to run 13s with no issues also u can run stock 14s with hubcaps for the stock look.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Abs in orange ca sells a disc brake conversion kit that allows u to run 13s with no issues also u can run stock 14s with hubcaps for the stock look.


Does conversion make it stick out any ???


----------



## scottie mcdoogle (Jan 22, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> finally got to pick up my 67 from the painter... i need a new hood hinge, my drivers one won't latch down all the way... i got a busy month or so putting her all back together.. i have a storage full of new shit ready to go in, but i was waiting on paint.. no more excuses now...!!!


Hey man I have a quick question for you. How the heck do you get the fender moldings off?! (aka eyebrow molding) I can't figure out how to get up in there, aside from taking the fenders completely off. Thanks!


----------



## scottie mcdoogle (Jan 22, 2016)

Also, here's my 67, got a long ways to go.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

You just got to follow the molding it gets tight in a lot of spots and you might need a long extention on a deep socket I took my fender off when I painted my car but the fender was on the car when I installed them...GOOD luck homie...


scottie mcdoogle said:


> Hey man I have a quick question for you. How the heck do you get the fender moldings off?! (aka eyebrow molding) I can't figure out how to get up in there, aside from taking the fenders completely off. Thanks!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Keep pushing bro....what part of the world are you located?


scottie mcdoogle said:


> Also, here's my 67, got a long ways to go.
> View attachment 1821146


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

debo67ss said:


> Abs in orange ca sells a disc brake conversion kit that allows u to run 13s with no issues also u can run stock 14s with hubcaps for the stock look.


Thank you. That's looks like a really nice kit, and I get to roll my 13s, 14s and stocks. Thought I was gonna have to sell my 13s. 
About to call them Monday.


----------



## scottie mcdoogle (Jan 22, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> You just got to follow the molding it gets tight in a lot of spots and you might need a long extention on a deep socket I took my fender off when I painted my car but the fender was on the car when I installed them...GOOD luck homie...


Cheers! I'll take another look and try to find more extensions haha


----------



## scottie mcdoogle (Jan 22, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> Keep pushing bro....what part of the world are you located?


Dallas, Texas


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ok Koo I'm right up the street in Fort Worth....hmu if you need parts bro....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

scottie mcdoogle said:


> Hey man I have a quick question for you. How the heck do you get the fender moldings off?! (aka eyebrow molding) I can't figure out how to get up in there, aside from taking the fenders completely off. Thanks!


you just have to reach your hand way in there bro, my fenders weren't off when i took mine off...


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsupayum I like that pic CHEESE


Dickcheese86 said:


> TTT


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

^^Pinches gavas cochinos^^^^


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Had to enlist some more help. Hugo came through with his homies and better welder.







A couple hours of wiring and Bo got me working!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

View attachment 1826122


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

lookin good buttafinguz...!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Thanks. Im pulling the engine and painting the engine bay next. Got a little chrome to add.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Leaving the Torres Empire picnic this past Sunday....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Leaving the Torres Empire picnic this past Sunday....


Ooh wee!! Screensaver


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

reyrey1967 said:


> Leaving the Torres Empire picnic this past Sunday....


Nice !! :nicoderm:


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks homies.....


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

Dickcheese86 said:


>


So clean…:boink:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looking GOOD 67 riderz.....lets keep posting them pics homies.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump....don't know who owns this but them wheels tho....


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bump....don't know who owns this but them wheels tho....


thats a sick SS...


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

My 67... Hope you like it...


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ Fuck Yeah


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

djcrime said:


> My 67... Hope you like it...
> 
> View attachment 1827370


Love those wheels.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Damn Im broke.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

djcrime said:


> My 67... Hope you like it...
> 
> View attachment 1827370


i fkn love your wheels brother, those are the ones i want with 59 caps...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

True Rays all day...sic AF...


djcrime said:


> My 67... Hope you like it...
> 
> View attachment 1827370


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lol you just keep pushing and get used to it because it never stops..yo chit coming out real GOOD


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1827378
> 
> Damn Im broke.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Agreed


RALPH_DOGG said:


> i fkn love your wheels brother, those are the ones i want with 59 caps...


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks homies... took awhile to get those suckerz lol.. and re dipped.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Just drove it around the neighborhood, but turned alot of heads.


----------



## mylowbu76 (Jan 11, 2014)

djcrime said:


> My 67... Hope you like it...
> 
> View attachment 1827370


Very nice,well done.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Oh chit looking real fresh......


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1828194
> 
> Just drove it around the neighborhood, but turned alot of heads.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dickcheese86 said:


>





djcrime said:


> My 67... Hope you like it...
> 
> View attachment 1827370


why does it seem like richards wheels center cap stick out more than the medallion does...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ive seen the same wheel that it doesn't seem to sick out as much...????


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looking GOOD Todd....just found this grill on craigslist for $1800 dude paid $2100 hit him up if interested 903-215-2247 Timothy from Longview Texas


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> ive seen the same wheel that it doesn't seem to sick out as much...????


Not the same wheel... Those are straight laced 
....mine are cross laced ...+ I had them build the wheels with 2.5 inch back space instead of the standard 1.75..?thats another reason the cap is farther out


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bump


Thats funky


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

HOMIES
I GOT SOME 67 REAR BUMPER GUARDS..NICE CHROME FOR A DRIVER...I WOULD CHROME FOR SHOW.. NICE RUBBERS.. ONE HAS A SLIGHT RIP ON SIDE AND BOTTOM... OVERALL NOT BAD..HARD FIND THESE DAMM THINGS NOW.. MESSAGE ME FOR PICS

CRIME


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:yes:All youbro all you...........


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1828194
> 
> Just drove it around the neighborhood, but turned alot of heads.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> :yes:All youbro
> I got that pic on my computer somewhere.


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

This is next. Had the engine rebuilt years ago and it runs great, but it looks rough.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Gotta do under the hood. After people see your car one of the first things the want to see is the motor....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

https://youtu.be/kSsIxPahYno


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

djxsd said:


> TTT


:nicoderm:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Back to the top.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Old skoo.............


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> :yes:All youbro all you...........


The '67 in that pic is mine


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:You got a bad azz car Stephano....how's the weather in the Netherlands?
..


El Stephano said:


> The '67 in that pic is mine


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

That car and the "Chariot",(of course) was inspirational to my build. I remember it having a nice air set up on it.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:yes:yuppers.....I did consider going triple black on mines too...


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Was Out Riding This Weekend!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

M in Avondale said:


> Was Out Riding This Weekend!


Niiiice


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> :thumbsup:You got a bad azz car Stephano....how's the weather in the Netherlands?
> ..


Way too cold, if you ask me :uh:
Nice weather is at least 2 month away....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dayum that gold touch tho....you got any gold on the wheels?


M in Avondale said:


> Was Out Riding This Weekend!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Aha... (in my Bart Simpson laugh).....this was taken Saturday and the temperature have been rising here in N. Texas since then....


El Stephano said:


> Way too cold, if you ask me :uh:
> Nice weather is at least 2 month away....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Aha... (in my Bart Simpson laugh).....this was taken Saturday and the temperature have been rising here in N. Texas since then....


I like the fact your car is clean, spoked and BAGGED..I know juice runs this place, but bags to me is moving forward. ..plus more respect for the car by not bouncing with a bunch of weight..


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> Aha... (in my Bart Simpson laugh).....this was taken Saturday and the temperature have been rising here in N. Texas since then....


Custom front seat with the arm rest, looks nice. Are those speakers in the back built into the armrest or are they sitting there?

--Turri.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks JJ.....im not going to lie even though i'm a juice guy that smooth ride tho......


jjarez79 said:


> I like the fact your car is clean, spoked and BAGGED..I know juice runs this place, but bags to me is moving forward. ..plus more respect for the car by not bouncing with a bunch of weight..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Turri.....Seat is out of a 67 caprice 4 door, speakers are not built in to the arm rest, I think they go on a motorcycle or some shit....


turri 67 said:


> Custom front seat with the arm rest, looks nice. Are those speakers in the back built into the armrest or are they sitting there?
> 
> --Turri.


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> Aha... (in my Bart Simpson laugh).....this was taken Saturday and the temperature have been rising here in N. Texas since then....


Nice !


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Aha... (in my Bart Simpson laugh).....this was taken Saturday and the temperature have been rising here in N. Texas since then....


 hell yeah. Trunk and engine bay too clean!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Rolando ....


rolandos67 said:


> Nice !


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks BUTTAFINGUZ. ...


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> hell yeah. Trunk and engine bay too clean!


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dayum that gold touch tho....you got any gold on the wheels?


Yes gold nipple gold hub


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

M in Avondale said:


> Was Out Riding This Weekend!


fk yeah bro, that is fkn nice as hell...!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

M in Avondale said:


> Was Out Riding This Weekend!


must be nice


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Wooh, drove my car again today from the storage to my garage, time to start puttin her all back together after a handwash... its dusty as hell...!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let see the pics after the wash Ralph....


RALPH_DOGG said:


> Wooh, drove my car again today from the storage to my garage, time to start puttin her all back together after a handwash... its dusty as hell...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Got my mirrors on. Black has to be washed every other day. Car cover is useless


where did you get the mirror visor from homie...???


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

M in Avondale said:


> Was Out Riding This Weekend!


The bush accents the car..lol..looks kinda like a ganja bush..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:Looking GOOD Big M


M in Avondale said:


> Yes gold nipple gold hub


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Let see the pics after the wash Ralph....


mines not as nice as your guys cars, but its mine...!!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

fuck, looks good Ralph


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> mines not as nice as your guys cars, but its mine...!!!


Not just saying this because it looks like mine, but it looks badass to me!


----------



## El Stephano (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

X67 coming out sweet Ralph....


Peezy_420 said:


> fuck, looks good Ralph


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Clean.....looks like nice weather


El Stephano said:


> View attachment 1834321


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> mines not as nice as your guys cars, but its mine...!!!


Interior looks good too. Thought about color too. Real classy.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Check it......look what I found. Anyone need a set of skirts?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

What was the 67 post doing at the bottom of the page?! TTTuffin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Check it......look what I found. Anyone need a set of skirts?


Sold. Good looking out, rey rey.:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Oh Fo Sho homie, glad it worked out your car is looking real clean. You guys got me wanting to build a black lowrider......


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Sold. Good looking out, rey rey.:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> where did you get the mirror visor from homie...???


Just saw this, sorry. Got them on Ebay. Think they were about $25


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Just saw this, sorry. Got them on Ebay. Think they were about $25


are they the ones that say 4" visors, cuz i measured our mirrors and they aren't 4"


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nevermind, found them...


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!:around:







And here is my new screensaver!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Agreed.....,


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!:around:
> View attachment 1837578
> 
> And here is my new screensaver!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

JUST ME said:


>


ooh, thats nice..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

quick question guys, what are you guys using to install the trunk lock...??? the needle nose pliers i have are too short to reach up the small ass slit for the retainer clip...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

There should be a long clip I don't remover having that many problems putting the lock on


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> There should be a long clip I don't remover having that many problems putting the lock on


the clip wasnt so long in the kit i bought... that would make more sense, i think they ripped me off and sent me a short c-clip, LOL...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this is the kit i bought and thats the exact hardware that came with it...


well almost, its not showing the actual trunk lock, but all my clips are like this one, real short...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Looking for a headlight and alternator harness. New or used.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Looking for a headlight and alternator harness. New or used.


ttt


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Looking for a headlight and alternator harness. New or used.


There are few on egay for around $200.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

67juiced said:


> EZ, I got your email. I see how the bottom of the rear bolts on but what I dont get are the tops. Im sure the templet from Debo will help....When I got the bumper guards these were with them....What are they and do I need them? Thanks for the help.........again. :biggrin:
> 
> What are these?


does anybody have any leads to the rear bumper guards brackets pictured here...??? i have bumper guards but no brackets, so i cant install them...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Come on 67 riderz let's post them pics......me at the Autorama last month in Big D....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Come on 67 riderz let's post them pics......me at the Autorama last month in Big D....


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

not complete, but i pulled her out of the garage today...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ok fellaz, quick vote: on black, pinstripe, silver leaf, both or leave it alone...???


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> ok fellaz, quick vote: on black, pinstripe, silver leaf, both or leave it alone...???


I like it just black, it looks classy. Pinstripe and silver leaf, look good, but your car has a timeless look to it now. Its not following a fad.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Chit that's a tuff one......your whip looks clean AF like that....you could leave it alone and save some money.....:naughty:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> ok fellaz, quick vote: on black, pinstripe, silver leaf, both or leave it alone...???


 i i though about leaf and pinstripe too, but since "Kandy N Chrome" isnt an affordable option for me I think Im gonna keep it simple.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post them 7$


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> ok fellaz, quick vote: on black, pinstripe, silver leaf, both or leave it alone...???


looks really clean just black, my opinion.


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> not complete, but i pulled her out of the garage today...


I think something really subtle…Very thin striping with silver leaf, with a hint of the red used in the interior to make it pop. Maybe placed right under the side fender and quarter panel body lines. I think it'll be subtle enough to keep it classy. BUT, that only my opinion. Looks great either way.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I say no stripes but definitely moldings...if you got em


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Took theese pics at Torres show last year, this 67 was one of my favourites.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Does Anyone know where i can find a rear veiw mirror (Bracket) for a VERT??????????????


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice pic


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

My 7 at The Arizona Super Show 2 Weeks Ago.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

^^^is the bottom of the molding a darker green paint? Wheter or not the car is bad ass!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

M in Avondale said:


> My 7 at The Arizona Super Show 2 Weeks Ago.


Love it.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


M in Avondale said:


> My 7 at The Arizona Super Show 2 Weeks Ago.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Where the best place to buy a gas tank?


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

M in Avondale said:


> My 7 at The Arizona Super Show 2 Weeks Ago.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

nuning said:


> Thanks to the information provided in this too. It is bordered by the Me too* คาสิโนออนไลน์ *


WTF!?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:roflmao: agreed


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> WTF!?


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> WTF!?


X67..!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Aight Im confused. Before I buy this I want to make sure Im getting the right thing.














Looks like its saying two different things


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

our tanks are def not like the 64's...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i had bought a chrome one that looked like ours, but it was for 65-66, make sure the sending unit is on top...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Yeah, double the price for the one with the sending unit on top. That sounds about right.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

whoever has the template for the rear bumper gaurds, can i please get a copy sent to [email protected], thanks in advance...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

eastbay_drop said:


> finally, progress pics
> 
> my boy christian molded my frame for me
> 
> ...


does anybody have a front view pic of how the dash looks with everything out of it...???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hope this help Ralph00


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Hope this help Ralph00


yes, thank you...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> yes, thank you...


You ever find the rear clips?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

MR.559 said:


> You ever find the rear clips?


yes sir i did, now i need to know how they go exactly and where to drill...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> yes sir i did, now i need to know how they go exactly and where to drill...


I made my own template when I did mine. I just copied it from a pic of a og one. Just used a lot of tape on the bumper before I drilled the hole. I'll see if I can find it, it just sits along the contour of the bumper.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> I made my own template when I did mine. I just copied it from a pic of a og one. Just used a lot of tape on the bumper before I drilled the hole. I'll see if I can find it, it just sits along the contour of the bumper.


i see how it goes, what i dont know is how the brakcet actually sits in the bumper guard...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

One mans trash is another mans treasure. Cleaning my my garage,so make an offer


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Has small interior glue splatters on them, but im sure they could be removed with little effort. They aint perfect, but i was gonna use them if i would not got yhe hook up on some new ones.The more stuff I find while spring cleaning the more ill post if I see some kind of intrest. I suggest we ll do the same.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I don't need them but with the ticket on it?


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> One mans trash is another mans treasure. Cleaning my my garage,so make an offer
> View attachment 1848385
> 
> View attachment 1848393
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Just asking for offers.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know if a 66 fan shroud fits a 67??..I see the blue one from imperials dressed in tribal has a metal one...


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice ad...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

*still getting it done*

Just a lil update..the 44 is in..looking good


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

*44"*

I know it's not a great pic..but u get the idea


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

67G-ride said:


> I know it's not a great pic..but u get the idea


I want one so bad, but I dont trust any here to do it. What is that out of? :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

67G-ride said:


> Just a lil update..the 44 is in..looking good


clean bro. Diggin that color


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bad azz


nice pic:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice pic....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

The on top look familiar


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Mean grean....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Is this you BF?


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1857714


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Is this you BF?


Whats BF?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ButtaFinguz unless it's my daughters texting their friends then I think it means BestFriend lol.,,


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Lol! Yeah thats mine. Just need to change the gas tank and tighten up a few things.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

laylo67 said:


> ass drop or lifted still looks good ha :biggrin: getting it clean up 4 weekend BBQ


How did I miss this one. Looking good


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice ...


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Lol! Yeah thats mine. Just need to change the gas tank and tighten up a few things.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I never saw it either that's a bad ASS...,


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> How did I miss this one. Looking good


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Funday morning bump.....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1857714


fucking A bro


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz weather this week end.....had to take her out for a ride....


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

how do you fix the rollers on the window regulators front windows ?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> how do you fix the rollers on the window regulators front windows ?


x2


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1865434


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> how do you fix the rollers on the window regulators front windows ?


You have to take out regulatorand grind down pin that is peened over from factory and install new roller and pin


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

It's been awhile since I checked in here. Glad to see that everybody is doing good. My 67 got some new wheels, 60 spoke from Zeus. I went with 14's cause I already got 13's from WWK. I have to admit that I like 14s better.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> You have to take out regulatorand grind down pin that is peened over from factory and install new roller and pin


 PEENED??? I know I have to grind out the old ones out?i got the new ones from the carshop but how do they get held in after grinding it old ones out ? what pin?


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

this what car shop gave me


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> PEENED??? I know I have to grind out the old ones out?i got the new ones from the carshop but how do they get held in after grinding it old ones out ? what pin?


You have to hammer the part that sticks out where you grinded old one off at.on new pin that goes thru.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

It won't break the plastic roller ? So install it then hammer it ?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

U have to put something under pin so plastic doesn't get broken.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Put like a nail tap at the end of the where there's the hole in it then hammer it so the end expands or just hammer it like that


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh ok got it hell yea thanks big dog !!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:I'm a 13s man myself but still looks sick AF...


67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> It's been awhile since I checked in here. Glad to see that everybody is doing good. My 67 got some new wheels, 60 spoke from Zeus. I went with 14's cause I already got 13's from WWK. I have to admit that I like 14s better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865850


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Oh chit the sickest 67 rag out there


debo67ss said:


>


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


>


 CLEAN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

debo67ss said:


>


badass flicks Debo, cold ass convertible.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bad azz weather this week end.....had to take her out for a ride....


clean as always rey 



BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1865434


:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Peezy...


Peezy_420 said:


> clean as always rey
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


>


oh lawd!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:When just having one is not enough.....


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't drive the 7's too much anymore got new toys


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wow thee Tri five fam......congrats you got quite a line up their buddy.....:worship:


debo67ss said:


> Don't drive the 7's too much anymore got new toys


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Don't drive the 7's too much anymore got new toys


WOW !!! $$$$$$$ can I get a job wth u lol


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> Don't drive the 7's too much anymore got new toys


OMG!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

Clean


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

My rebuild is coming along pretty good. My question to you vets is....what kind of dual exhaust system are you guys running?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Do you have a project thread? If not post some pics here bro....I'm running my exhaust out behind the wheel by the quarter panel


big black 67 said:


> My rebuild is coming along pretty good. My question to you vets is....what kind of dual exhaust system are you guys running?


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm trying to upload some now. We'll see how it goes


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't do it. I'll keep trying


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: sometimes you have to do one at a time....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Finally got out a lil.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1869234
> 
> Finally got out a lil.
> View attachment 1869242
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

debo67ss said:


> Nice!!!!


Thanks. Felt good.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1869234
> 
> Finally got out a lil.
> View attachment 1869242
> ...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Dam my photos always come out sideways well Cruz nite


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Dam my photos always come out sideways well Cruz nite


Did you figure out the window roller


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> Did you figure out the window roller


 sure did thanks for the info. I searched google and couldn't find anything helpful. thanks again


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Debo u know where to get the bottom windshield trim clips? carshop don't list them maybe bobs


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5:


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1872074
> View attachment 1872074
> View attachment 1872074


----------



## JackRice (May 13, 2016)

FYF Fest Unveils Stellar Lineup with LCD Soundsystem, Bicep, AIR, Moby, Tame Impala and more


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> not complete, but i pulled her out of the garage today...


Like them wheels


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Caprices


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Like them wheels


thank you sir...


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

The beginning


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Putting in the work...


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Floor pans finished


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

So far so good


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

As of last week....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Caprices on point....


jjarez79 said:


> Caprices


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


big black 67 said:


> As of last week....
> View attachment 1872890


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> :h5:


 thanks
\


----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks...it's coming along


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

to windy to roll


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 1875074
> to windy to roll


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let's post them pics 67 ridaz...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looking real GOOD out there in them streets BF.......:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Almost makes me say forget the trim and skirts, but naw.


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

*1967 Impala Remote Mirror*

any one
have one 4 sale?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Pic from The Local paper today. My Homies 64 and my 67.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Clean......put the trim and skirt will make it bad azz....


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1876290
> 
> Almost makes me say forget the trim and skirts, but naw.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I'll keep can eye out.....


djcrime said:


> any one
> have one 4 sale?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: alway nice when stuff like that happens


209impala said:


> Pic from The Local paper today. My Homies 64 and my 67.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876601


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

djcrime said:


> any one
> have one 4 sale?


What u looking to spend?rag top or hard top?project or driver?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Is there any way to remove door panels without breaking tabs? What to put trim back on.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Is there any way to remove door panels without breaking tabs? What to put trim back on.


not sure cuz I've never had to do it, but maybe that clip removing tool...???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

LA cc on point......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Clean AF from old school wheels to moonroof


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump for 67 ridaz


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Hard


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

man if I get another impala sometime I definately have to look for a'67 rag :thumbsup:


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Man that's clean AF.......


Dickcheese86 said:


>


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## Todd (Dec 12, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Will gas cap from a 67-68 camaro fit a 67 impala?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I would assume that it would NOT fit just because ours is hidden and the camaro is out in the open part of the rear


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Will gas cap from a 67-68 camaro fit a 67 impala?
> View attachment 1884170


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Posted up this past week end


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT for 67 ridaz


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Posted up this past week end


looking good as always


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks BF......


BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> looking good as always


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

The latest pics.....


----------



## Coronakilla67 (Jun 18, 2016)

Has anyone done a transmission conversion from a powerglide to 700r4


----------



## Coronakilla67 (Jun 18, 2016)

This is the rider


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


big black 67 said:


> The latest pics.....
> View attachment 1885466
> View attachment 1885474
> View attachment 1885482
> View attachment 1885490


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yes I did not sure I think it's either a 700r4 or a 4L60. It's bigger gotta send the drive shaft to make it fit and got modify the brackets too


Coronakilla67 said:


> Has anyone done a transmission conversion from a powerglide to 700r4


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

OMG!! Forgot Email I used to originally sign up. Gave up trying to remember and just changed my id.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know wuts up with lil they already don't have alot of people and now I guess they want less?


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> OMG!! Forgot Email I used to originally sign up. Gave up trying to remember and just changed my id.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Its like website suicide.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Coronakilla67 said:


> This is the rider


By the way this looks almost just like mine all the way down to the black dice. Love it.


----------



## Coronakilla67 (Jun 18, 2016)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> By the way this looks almost just like mine all the way down to the black dice. Love it.


Nice homie she's a lil down right now going for a lil bit different look that's honestly my issue had it looking like this for a while now I see more and more just like mine so gotta change it up


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Coronakilla67 said:


> Nice homie she's a lil down right now going for a lil bit different look that's honestly my issue had it looking like this for a while now I see more and more just like mine so gotta change it up


 true. I always want a black on black 7,so I love it. Maybe one day ill change it, but im really happy with it.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yeah you can't never go wrong with a black car.....


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> true. I always want a black on black 7,so I love it. Maybe one day ill change it, but im really happy with it.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

big black 67 said:


> The latest pics.....
> View attachment 1885466
> View attachment 1885474
> View attachment 1885482
> View attachment 1885490


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

the nicest 7's ive seen are black... i dont care if it looks like another persons, now a days its almost impossible not to look like someone else... im from a small town, im pretty unique here, shit in texas alone, i havent seen another black one... 

and even if i were to ever to move back to cali, i wouldnt care... theres plenty of rides that look similar out there...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Anybody got spare parts? Im sure we all got something.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I got a few I was trying to hold on too. Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Custom made skirts


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> I got a few I was trying to hold on too. Are you looking for anything in particular?


bumper gaurd, corner parking lights, of couse spotlights


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow lay it low is dead.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> :nicoderm:


thats nice right there...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Custom made skirts



not my style a all, they look like 69 skirts...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> Custom made skirts


Looks like those Foxcroft(spelling) skirts. Was not a fan, but he get a E for effort.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Agreed......but you know that's what makes lowriders lowriders different strokes for different folks. How ever far you imagination will go along with your talent and wallet.....


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Looks like those Foxcroft(spelling) skirts. Was not a fan, but he get a E for effort.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Agreed......but you know that's what makes lowriders lowriders different strokes for different folks. How ever far you imagination will go along with your talent and wallet.....


yeah, but have you seen the "imagination" on some of the cars in the ugly fest...???


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> yeah, but have you seen the "imagination" on some of the cars in the ugly fest...???


[email protected]


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I think that has something to do with how deep your pockets are part lol....


RALPH_DOGG said:


> yeah, but have you seen the "imagination" on some of the cars in the ugly fest...???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1894914


:h5:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> I think that has something to do with how deep your pockets are part lol....


 i dont know mang. Ive seen a lot of money dumped into some ulgy cars.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

That's true too. In Texas it's "Houston we have a problem" when they drop a ton of money on a slab on pokies.....


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> i dont know mang. Ive seen a lot of money dumped into some ulgy cars.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Not feeling the black instead of chrome......


----------



## BolivianPride (Jul 21, 2016)

For sale


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

BolivianPride said:


> For sale


badass 68


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

but wrong thread


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bobbys new toy


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

:shocked:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lets see those engines. I need some ideas


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

327 out of a 67 Camaro


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

look good. simple and clean. I'm buying stuff slowly


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks bro but after this I hate chrome. Original all painted up is the way I would go next time.


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> look good. simple and clean. I'm buying stuff slowly


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Anyone know if this camaro part will fit a impala?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I'm not 100 on that part but I can tell you when i was building my car I bought the bottom piece (the plate with the latch) off of a Camaro and it was too small even though I was looking at it and holding it in my hand and look just the same as mine......


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Was just wondering. There have been a few times while searching for parts Camaro things have come up.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

do you guys know if the trunk trim is the same on 2 doors and 4 doors...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i know the coves arent, but the actual trunk one...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Different......a rag and a 4 door are the same. But a ht is by itself bro


RALPH_DOGG said:


> i know the coves arent, but the actual trunk one...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

heres mine, dont mind the buffing compound all over everything and the billet still needs polished as well as the hardlines, but you get the idea...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Im convinced the layitlow
Is doing everything it can to go under.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:roflmao: yup


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Im convinced the layitlow
> Is doing everything it can to go under.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> :roflmao: yup


They are like the Donald Trump of Internet. They just keep fuxking up.
Now I cant use the desktop style. Hardly anybody is selling parts on layitlow like they use too and I hate facebook. Man get it together.?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lol I'm pretty sure you already know this but when I go into lil I always go to the very bottom and click where it says "click on full site"


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> They are like the Donald Trump of Internet. They just keep fuxking up.
> Now I cant use the desktop style. Hardly anybody is selling parts on layitlow like they use too and I hate facebook. Man get it together.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> :nicoderm:


dang, howd i miss this...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

does anybody have a decent hood lip and a complete trunk molding...???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looking GOOD on them street BF:thumbsup:


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1905153


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Do you guys have swap meets out there in west Texas? We have them here about 3 to 4 times a year easy you can find a lot of GOOD parts pretty inexpensive just gotta be patient.


RALPH_DOGG said:


> does anybody have a decent hood lip and a complete trunk molding...???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I know it's not an impala...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

My skirts are being held hostage. Thought i had a reliable painter, but guess i was wrong. I hope some guys know how luck y you are to access to good painters


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> does anybody have a decent hood lip and a complete trunk molding...???


You try this Facebook group? https://www.facebook.com/groups/1411585415772964/ Check out Ephron Myers…he usually has a stash of stuff. I think I seen him with what you're looking for.

Another one on ebay, could use a strip/polish… http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-Chevy-...ash=item41a4d9a25a:g:Cg0AAOSw~OVWxOW1&vxp=mtr


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

jun007 said:


> You try this Facebook group? https://www.facebook.com/groups/1411585415772964/ Check out Ephron Myers…he usually has a stash of stuff. I think I seen him with what you're looking for.
> 
> Another one on ebay, could use a strip/polish… http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-Chevy-...ash=item41a4d9a25a:g:Cg0AAOSw~OVWxOW1&vxp=mtr


Not the biggest facebook fan, but word! Just joined


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Not the biggest facebook fan, but word! Just joined


I hear you…but man…there's some cool dudes on these Impala Facebook groups too, with some good parts/cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

jun007 said:


> You try this Facebook group? https://www.facebook.com/groups/1411585415772964/ Check out Ephron Myers…he usually has a stash of stuff. I think I seen him with what you're looking for.
> 
> Another one on ebay, could use a strip/polish… http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-Chevy-...ash=item41a4d9a25a:g:Cg0AAOSw~OVWxOW1&vxp=mtr


yeah brother, im in that group...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

jun007 said:


> I hear you…but man…there's some cool dudes on these Impala Facebook groups too, with some good parts/cars. :thumbsup:


im on it


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nevermind guys, just gonna buy them new, fk it...!!!


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> nevermind guys, just gonna buy them new, fk it...!!!


Baller!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

jun007 said:


> Baller!!!


not even, this car is nickle and diming me to death...!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lol welcome to the67 world it never ends even when you winning trophy still have to do maintains


RALPH_DOGG said:


> not even, this car is nickle and diming me to death...!!!


----------



## E1 4 Life (Jul 17, 2016)

Looking for side trim clips....mainly the ones for the doors. Any one have any they want to get rid of?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

im moving up in the world boys..


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> im moving up in the world boys..


Oh wee!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Oh wee!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


RALPH_DOGG said:


> im moving up in the world boys..


:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Lol welcome to the67 world it never ends even when you winning trophy still have to do maintains



i hear ya, when you getting a gangsta window in the back rey...???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I love the gangster window but on 64 and below along with the booty kit. I'm just going to change the top to a different color.

took these on Sunday just wiped the car didn't even touch the top it dirty but you can't really tell from up here. I put the top down anyways


RALPH_DOGG said:


> i hear ya, when you getting a gangsta window in the back rey...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> I love the gangster window but on 64 and below along with the booty kit. I'm just going to change the top to a different color.
> 
> took these on Sunday just wiped the car didn't even touch the top it dirty but you can't really tell from up here. I put the top down anyways



thats cool... i agree about the booty kit but the window, id try it if i had a vert... maybe one day i can be a baller like you and have a convertible...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:roflmao: baller on a budget.....


RALPH_DOGG said:


> thats cool... i agree about the booty kit but the window, id try it if i had a vert... maybe one day i can be a baller like you and have a convertible...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> :roflmao: baller on a budget.....


hey, on a budget, full blown... your still a baller...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Was this Cartoons car?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Not sure looks like one of our members from a different chapter he bought off a guy in Cali traditionals cc maybe?


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Was this Cartoons car?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bro I lied that looks like the car that belongs to one of our members but it's not....:banghead:


reyrey1967 said:


> Not sure looks like one of our members from a different chapter he bought off a guy in Cali traditionals cc maybe?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> Lol I'm pretty sure you already know this but when I go into lil I always go to the very bottom and click where it says "click on full site"


Yeah, sometimes it dont work for me.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> Not feeling the black instead of chrome......


X2?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Caprice but still clean


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1909762



i dont care how fine a chick is, she aint leaning and scratching up my ride, LOL...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

ready to show my club brothers the work ive put in so far...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> ready to show my club brothers the work ive put in so far...


Baaaaaaaaaaaaalliiiiiiin!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaalliiiiiiin!


hahahaa, yeah i wish...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

took this shot of my ride, i think im gonna get it turned into a print...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> took this shot of my ride, i think im gonna get it turned into a print...


Thats a real nice pic


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

made this meme...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5:


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Thats a real nice pic


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:naughty:


RALPH_DOGG said:


> made this meme...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> :biggrin:


Post pics of the setup


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

come on rey, post that set up...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

needs to be saved


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dayum koo pic......


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> come on rey, post that set up...


X2


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post your 100k six foe first Rob.



RobLBC said:


> X2


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thats hard right there. Any more pics. 67s are on the come up


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Thats hard right there. Any more pics. 67s are on the come up


i pm'ed you bro, have some questions about the rear end 4 link...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Opposite of mine gold and black. This bees his Kleen AF....


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

So is everyone with skirts changing out their rear-ends, cause it dont look like it will on one side of mine. Need some help


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> come on rey, post that set up...


X3


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

RobLBC said:


> Post pics of the setup



ill post mine...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I didn't bro I will one day because mine are real close but don't rub. I hear it's because they're stamped but I'm not sure.


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> So is everyone with skirts changing out their rear-ends, cause it dont look like it will on one side of mine. Need some help


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

You first..with your top secret ride.....


RobLBC said:


> X3


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> ill post mine...


Niioce!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

a shot from my towns annual cruise night...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> a shot from my towns annual cruise night...


Thumbs up


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cruise night? Is it just lowriders or everyone in the city?


RALPH_DOGG said:


> a shot from my towns annual cruise night...


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> ill post mine...


Very nice setup, show them how it's done. Sick of seeing so called Lowriders running bags or stock suspension.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

RobLBC said:


> Very nice setup, show them how it's done. Sick of seeing so called Lowriders running bags or stock suspension.


i dont know about "showing them" but I'm certainly doing it the only way i know how to...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Craigers or rockets on 5.20s..... Gotta luv da ol skoo....


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Craigers or rockets on 5.20s..... Gotta luv da ol skoo....


Yes I agree, Cragars and 5.20s with juice is much better than the shit air bags with $300 China wheels that are so common with some today.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Craigers or rockets on 5.20s..... Gotta luv da ol skoo....



damn, makes me miss my supermes...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> Craigers or rockets on 5.20s..... Gotta luv da ol skoo....


Look real good. Any pics of it dropped?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Look real good. Any pics of it dropped?


i bet it looks sweet laid out...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I haven't found any yet



Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> Look real good. Any pics of it dropped?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This is a DFW lowlow


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> This is a DFW lowlow


those poor white walls, begging to be cleaned...


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Jaja....yup


RALPH_DOGG said:


> those poor white walls, begging to be cleaned...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:wave:welcome back Todd


Todd67 said:


> View attachment 1922338


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dayum DJ BF.....looking GOOD out there in them streets..:thumbsup:


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1922658


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

I hate when that happens:uh:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Me too......:banghead:


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> I hate when that happens:uh:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

thanks for the welcome back .i had to redo my acount


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/1967-and-1968-Impalas-250906408430299/


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a show quality set of vinyl top moldings for sale . 
I don't know how to post pictures on here but wouldn't mind sending someone pictures to post . 
Call or text 619-512-6888


----------



## Plymouth73 (Aug 13, 2016)

Man I wish I had to $$$ to buy me a 67


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Anybody have a complete nice set of aluminum dash trim or a gold knobbed steering column shifter and turn signal lever? HMU with what you have. 
Thanks
--Turri


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


rolandos67 said:


> I got a show quality set of vinyl top moldings for sale .
> I don't know how to post pictures on here but wouldn't mind sending someone pictures to post .
> Call or text 619-512-6888


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

::biggrin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Throw back Thursday


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> uffin:


Wish i had a droptop.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> that's tight right there :0 :0 :0 :0 !!!!


10 yrs later and Im almost there


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:ninja:a


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> :ninja:a


Nice "lifted" Chevy


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sick AF


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

*Done*

Looking sweet


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

BTW, I'm looking for molding set for inside rear window if anyone has this hmu plz


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

:inout:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump for it he home Todd67


Todd67 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1967-and-1968-Impalas-250906408430299/


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: love this pic


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

wish i had a droptop


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ha.... you got a bad azz looking car BF...


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> wish i had a droptop


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> Ha.... you got a bad azz looking car BF...


yeah, but the right droptop could take it.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

There it is......open to drop top offers....:thumbsup:


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> yeah, but the right droptop could take it.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> There it is......open to drop top offers....:thumbsup:


lol. that what im saying today. you know how many times I thought of selling my car, but never happend?


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5: looking GOOD...


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1933010


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1933010


do both sides clear...???


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> do both sides clear...???


no... close, but no. thinking about taking out the latch and connecting them with screws or something


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> no... close, but no. thinking about taking out the latch and connecting them with screws or something


ive heard about that... ill probably be doing the same thing...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

have you guys had to adjust your windows yet...??? after i got mine back from the painters, all my damn windows arent aligned and i vant close them all the way and its annoying as shit...


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> :nicoderm: love this pic


Those a arms smh


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:dunno:??A arms??


Marty McFly said:


> Those a arms smh


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> :dunno:??A arms??


i had to go back and look at the pic... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I know me too. I guess I hav to put extended a arms to make other people happy..... jaja that's not my goal.


RALPH_DOGG said:


> i had to go back and look at the pic... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

just got my a arms done. hopefully they will be in this weekend.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> I know me too. I guess I hav to put extended a arms to make other people happy..... jaja that's not my goal.


Extend the A Arms and get it lifted.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> just got my a arms done. hopefully they will be in this weekend.


Post some pics


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Why if in your opinion a 67 impala is not even a true impala....


RobLBC said:


> Extend the A Arms and get it lifted.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Why if in your opinion a 67 impala is not even a true impala....


Every lowrider deserves to be lifted.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

But a 67 is not an impala right?


RobLBC said:


> Every lowrider deserves to be lifted.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> But a 67 is not an impala right?


Even G Body's should be lifted. Go for it, you won't regret it.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Jaja ok rob glad to know that non x frames are impalas in your book....


RobLBC said:


> Even G Body's should be lifted. Go for it, you won't regret it.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i do like it better when wheels are straight, just my opinion though... bagged or lifted, wheels look way better when theyre straight... i dont like the butterfly or the bulldog look, but i think i hate the bulldog stance more... 


either way, straight saves your tires...!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Agreed mines butterflies a lil bit when I'm all the way up . If i jus barely drop the front they straighten out


RALPH_DOGG said:


> i do like it better when wheels are straight, just my opinion though... bagged or lifted, wheels look way better when theyre straight... i dont like the butterfly or the bulldog look, but i think i hate the bulldog stance more...
> 
> 
> either way, straight saves your tires...!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Jaja ok rob glad to know that non x frames are impalas in your book....


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Fellas, I want your opinion. Chrome with orange chips, chrome with black spokes, or chrome with orange spokes?
View attachment 1934689


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I can't see any attachments 


big black 67 said:


> Fellas, I want your opinion. Chrome with orange chips, chrome with black spokes, or chrome with orange spokes?
> View attachment 1934689


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> I can't see any attachments


That's because you voted for Hillary ******


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Haha says the male stalker....kinda weird if you ask me but then again like the homie Kermit says.... "that ain't none of my business tho"


Marty McFly said:


> That's because you voted for Hillary ******


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I guess your rag top will be black. I think all combos would look GOOD although myself I would keep it clean and simple right now, then in a couple of years you can change up the look by changing up your wheels. Just my 2 cents..


big black 67 said:


> View attachment 1934961


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

big black 67 said:


> Fellas, I want your opinion. Chrome with orange chips, chrome with black spokes, or chrome with orange spokes?
> View attachment 1934689


i would do chrome wheels with black chips, theres enough orange already...


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

:inout:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

that gonna look good


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

the arms extended an inch.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looks like a perfect stance....:thumbsup:


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> the arms extended an inch.
> View attachment 1936145


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Looks like a perfect stance....:thumbsup:


Your turn to extend those arms.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

RobLBC said:


> Your turn to extend those arms.



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/1967-and-1968-Impalas-250906408430299/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for your input gents


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let's post them pics fam....front end Fri...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I hate when that happens. :banghead:


----------



## los valles boy (Jan 17, 2013)

My Bro N Sis


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looking GOOD bro....


los valles boy said:


> My Bro N Sis


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

ttt


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Aint been on here in a minute!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

One more!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


209impala said:


> Aint been on here in a minute!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> Aint been on here in a minute!


theres my brutha from anutha mutha...!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> theres my brutha from anutha mutha...!!!


Whats up Ralfa?


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

209impala said:


> Whats up Ralfa?


we freinds on facebook. i hate facebook. its just too spead out for me. the dumbass on off topic killed layitlow.com.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

View attachment 1943561


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/1967-and-1968-Impalas-250906408430299/


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

had to give my momma a ride in the 67 while shes down visiting me...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

209impala said:


> Whats up Ralfa?


shit, just trying to finish up this damn ride... its been nickel and diming me to death, hahahaaa...!!!



Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> we freinds on facebook. i hate facebook. its just too spead out for me. the dumbass on off topic killed layitlow.com.


yeah we are, it too you forever to accept my request, LOL... yeah, i remember when LIL was popping...



[/QUOTE]


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice bro. Clean...


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1943537
> 
> ttt


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


RALPH_DOGG said:


> had to give my momma a ride in the 67 while shes down visiting me...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

209impala said:


> One more!


did you say you had daytons to clear the skirts?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Happy Friday 67 ridaz.....:h5:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> did you say you had daytons to clear the skirts?


Yes, but i ended up gutting them and screwing them on. My only set of wheels that dont clear are my Starwires. I have to take the skirts off if I run those.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

209impala said:


> Yes, but i ended up gutting them and screwing them on. My only set of wheels that dont clear are my Starwires. I have to take the skirts off if I run those.


thanks mann!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT.......67 RIDAZ. ...


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> TTT.......67 RIDAZ. ...


"RIDAZ"?, fuckin cornball


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cornball is when a man is more interested in another man than a female and thinks he's cool......ijs:roflmao: weirdo


RobLBC said:


> "RIDAZ"?, fuckin cornball


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Here you go.....now post that $100k six foe rare impala....64 rida...


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> TTT.......67 RIDAZ. ...


Miyatero much


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Here you go.....now post that $100k six fie rare impala....64 rida...


Taking pics in the dark is best for your Caprice. Oh yea post a pic with the gay bags inflated and unextended A Arms.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Cornball is when a man is more interested in another man than a female and thinks he's cool......ijs:roflmao: weirdo


No, cornball is when a old ass 60yo Texmex like you uses terms like "Ridaz", lol.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

So you speed dialed your boyfriend to come help you huh? Well at least she showed us her 57 chevy. But I'm still curious to see that 90s build 64 rag. You can take a pic of it at night I'm good with it. I believe you have bags too. That's why you won't show your set up...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

You should leave that racist shit at your rally grand dragon....


Marty McFly said:


> Miyatero much


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Just for you Rob


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Those who know know


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple post equals triple mad


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I quadruple post that just mean you got a 3 piece and a biscuit...


Marty McFly said:


> Triple post equals triple mad


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Just for you Rob


Fuck is up with the Autozone exhaust tip, you need to stop buying bolt on chrome from auto parts stores.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wuts up with the invisible six foe? Are those pink exhaust tips?


RobLBC said:


> Fuck is up with the Autozone exhaust tip, you need to stop buying bolt on chrome from auto parts stores.


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

wow, i see the the dumb shit has finally made it to this area too.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yup these jotos don't respect nothing. Then wondering why lil is dead.


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> wow, i see the the dumb shit has finally made it to this area too.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post dem pics....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> Post dem pics....


sweet


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Pretty day down here in DFW Tejas today....


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Pretty day down here in DFW Tejas today....


 bitch made uses bitch words :rimshot:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Pretty day down here in DFW Tejas today....


Pretty Ridaz, lol


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> Pretty Ridaz, lol


"Hillary is pretty"


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ah how cute. You girls make an adorable couple.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


Todd67 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1967-and-1968-Impalas-250906408430299/


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Ah how cute. You girls make an adorable couple.


 Bitch made still using bitch words :rofl:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

You sure are Mad....is that because your part of the INC.?


Marty McFly said:


> Bitch made still using bitch words :rofl:


----------



## rolandos67 (Jan 12, 2009)

Any one have pictures of the fender spot lights for 67 ? See some on eBay just want to make sure I get the correct ones .


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This all I got. I'm sure you the same pic bro. Baddest 7 hands down...:worship:


rolandos67 said:


> Any one have pictures of the fender spot lights for 67 ? See some on eBay just want to make sure I get the correct ones .


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> This all I got. I'm sure you the same pic bro. Baddest 7 hands down...:worship:


Is it "pretty"? What a ***


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Just plain weird....


RobLBC said:


> Is it "pretty"? What a ***


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Clean AF


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Clean AF


What's wrong with that picture?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Clean AF


AF=Ass Fuck, what a fucking ******, you are always thinking about gay shit.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Funny thing to be stalked by ******* McFag & ROBot LGBT aka Lenny & Squiggy...


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Funny thing to be stalked by ******* McFag & ROBot LGBT aka Lenny & Squiggy...


 This from a ****** who bitched out his own city :roflmao:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Marty McFly said:


> This from a ****** who bitched out his own city :roflmao:


****** was terrified, lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Only you and you husband believe that. I think everyone knows that she never took a trip outside Dick City. But carry on...


Marty McFly said:


> This from a ****** who bitched out his own city :roflmao:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> ****** was terrified, lol


No wonder he and wolverine we're supporting Hillary:rimshot:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Only you and you husband believe that. I think everyone knows that she never took a trip outside Dick City. But carry on...


The only thing that everyone knows is that you chickened out because you couldn't find backup. And that you are a airbag riding ****** with unextended A Arms. Lol


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Marty McFly said:


> No wonder he and wolverine we're supporting Hillary:rimshot:


"Lowrider struggle"


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Please post pics


RobLBC said:


> The only thing that everyone knows is that you chickened out because you couldn't find backup. And that you are a airbag riding ****** with unextended A Arms. Lol


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Please post pics


Coward, why don't you post pics. I showed up, you chickened out you cry baby bitch. No wonder you say lowriding is a "family" in your signature, because you are a soft pussy, lol.


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

I want to put disk breaks in the front on my 67 is there a conversion from another car that would fit on a 67 impala any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> Clean AF


nice


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lowc said:


> I want to put disk breaks in the front on my 67 is there a conversion from another car that would fit on a 67 impala any help would be appreciated!


There's this thing called a computer, and there's a thing called the Internet, and there's this other thing called eBay, you should check it out


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Jaja I posted pics to prove I showed up you was never there pming me asking for forgiveness. Jaja this is from a gay that got so scared she had to move to the opposite side of the country. Ok gayster. Just run forest run


RobLBC said:


> Coward, why don't you post pics. I showed up, you chickened out you cry baby bitch. No wonder you say lowriding is a "family" in your signature, because you are a soft pussy, lol.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Jaja I posted pics to prove I showed up you was never there pming me asking for forgiveness. Jaja this is from a gay that got so scared she had to move to the opposite side of the country. Ok gayster. Just run forest run


I see you and edweirdo have a lot in common making up stories..... :rofl:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Stand by your man....mas puto....


Marty McFly said:


> I see you and edweirdo have a lot in common making up stories..... :rofl:


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> There's this thing called a computer, and there's a thing called the Internet, and there's this other thing called eBay, you should check it out


Jajajaja! What the fuck you think im using to get in here a fucking typewriter jajaja what a fucking dumb ass


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lowc said:


> Jajajaja! What the fuck you think im using to get in here a fucking typewriter jajaja what a fucking dumb ass


Not nearly as dumb as asking where to get a front brake kit for 67 :rofl:


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> Not nearly as dumb as asking where to get a front brake kit for 67 :rofl:


Jajajaja!And to top it all off you didnt even read the question right your to busy being a fucking dumb ass of course theres kits available you genius but since you dont know how to read my question was is there a vehicle that i can take off the disk and put it on a 67.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lowc said:


> Jajajaja!And to top it all off you didnt even read the question right your to busy being a fucking dumb ass of course theres kits available you genius but since you dont know how to read my question was is there a vehicle that i can take off the disk and put it on a 67.


=Lowrider struggle


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> =Lowrider struggle


Ill take that as a no you dont know.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bro they don't deserve a response. They're the one killing layitlow everyone is already gone and these two queers just want to troll and act like 15 internet thugs.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I don't think you can there is an interchangeable front discs you can put pn a 67 without have to modify it. From my understanding a Buick or caddy came with discs that year and will fit but you have to make some adjustments. From what I hear it not worth it. I kept drums on mine just because I don't plan on driving fast to where I would have to break hard. Even on the freeway I leave a lot of room in front just in case. GL bro....


lowc said:


> I want to put disk breaks in the front on my 67 is there a conversion from another car that would fit on a 67 impala any help would be appreciated!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bro they don't deserve a response. They're the one killing layitlow everyone is already gone and these two queers just want to troll and act like 15 internet thugs.


Says the ****** that comes to LIL to cry about hate and hurt feels. It's ******* like you that turned Lowriding into some queer family activity instead of leaving it on the streets. And to top it off queers like you bastardize lowriding with airbags and unextended A Arms.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let's see you car gangster


RobLBC said:


> Says the ****** that comes to LIL to cry about hate and hurt feels. It's ******* like you that turned Lowriding into some queer family activity instead of leaving it on the streets. And to top it off queers like you bastardize lowriding with airbags and unextended A Arms.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

lowc said:


> I want to put disk breaks in the front on my 67 is there a conversion from another car that would fit on a 67 impala any help would be appreciated!


69-70 impala.you have to install 69-70 spindles also.or call abs in orange CA and they sell a kit that bolts up to og spindles and u can run 13s


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.abspowerbrake.com/maincatalog_frameset001.html


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

lowc said:


> I want to put disk breaks in the front on my 67 is there a conversion from another car that would fit on a 67 impala any help would be appreciated!



i just got mine from Arthur with USO Car Club... its all direct bolt on and claims will clear 13's... i will let you know as soon as i get mine on...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

I hate that the BS has made it to the 67impala area of Layitlow.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> I hate that the BS has made it to the 67impala area of Layitlow.


So you are an admitted hater


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> 69-70 impala.you have to install 69-70 spindles also.or call abs in orange CA and they sell a kit that bolts up to og spindles and u can run 13s


Thanks for the info i appreciate it!


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> i just got mine from Arthur with USO Car Club... its all direct bolt on and claims will clear 13's... i will let you know as soon as i get mine on...


Kool thanks im intrested to see how it works out


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> I don't think you can there is an interchangeable front discs you can put pn a 67 without have to modify it. From my understanding a Buick or caddy came with discs that year and will fit but you have to make some adjustments. From what I hear it not worth it. I kept drums on mine just because I don't plan on driving fast to where I would have to break hard. Even on the freeway I leave a lot of room in front just in case. GL bro....


I realy dont have a problem with drums like you say i dont drive fast anyways but thanks anyways bro i appreciate it!


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> So you are an admitted hater


 yes, i hate bs.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> yes, i hate bs.


If you hate the bullshit that you should hate airbags and crooked pinstripes and Kragen auto parts bolt on chrome


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Boi ur a reel MADjestic INC.......


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Marty McFly said:


> If you hate the bullshit that you should hate airbags and crooked pinstripes and Kragen auto parts bolt on chrome


hahahahaha, Gayrey is an embarrassment to Lowriding


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.....MP.....


RobLBC said:


> hahahahaha, Gayrey is an embarrassment to Lowriding


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

shes all dirty, but thats ok cuz im rollin to my homies shop in his backyard for some TLC...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A couple of 7s from the Arizona show...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

ttt


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't drive mine as much anymore


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

cant wait to get this all wired up and going...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

todays progress, dash all put back together and side trim installed...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

i like everything else too, but the Impala emblem on the quarter panel makes me wish i would have done it first. just hard!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cleeeeeennn:nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam bro must be a rough life...:rofl::thumbsup:



debo67ss said:


> Don't drive mine as much anymore


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> todays progress, dash all put back together and side trim installed...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> todays progress, dash all put back together and side trim installed...


Nice.u had impala emblem custom made?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> Nice.u had impala emblem custom made?


no, i had the original holes filled and re-drilled and used 62 emblems...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

just a couple more things and im ready for the summer... but she was ready enough for a small local benefit show...


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> i like everything else too, but the Impala emblem on the quarter panel makes me wish i would have done it first. just hard!


thanks homie...


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

i'm looking for some hubcaps ..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Todd67 said:


> View attachment 1957065
> i'm looking for some hubcaps ..


i have some of those to decorate my garage...


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is Luis this is my project. I'm currently looking for a front bumper if you have an extra one for sale let me know thank you.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Where you located bro? Sometimes shipping alone would not make it worth it.


quique421 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Luis this is my project. I'm currently looking for a front bumper if you have an extra one for sale let me know thank you.
> 
> View attachment 1957385
> View attachment 1957393


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Where you located bro? Sometimes shipping alone would not make it worth it.


do you have an extra bumper...??? mines crooked a little bit, you can barely tell, but id like to get a straight one...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Are you looking for front or back?


RALPH_DOGG said:


> do you have an extra bumper...??? mines crooked a little bit, you can barely tell, but id like to get a straight one...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Are you looking for front or back?


front...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Getting ready for summer


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> just a couple more things and im ready for the summer... but she was ready enough for a small local benefit show...


sweet


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

debo67ss said:


> Getting ready for summer


don't you have a caprice as well...???


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> don't you have a caprice as well...???


Sold it


----------



## quique421 (Mar 28, 2011)

reyrey1967 said:


> Where you located bro? Sometimes shipping alone would not make it worth it.


I'm located in Selma Ca.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a back molding for a rag/4 door impala? I got 2 homies that are build 67 rags. The previous owner drilled holes in his. Smh...:no:


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

could someone show me how they added a slip yolk to their car?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

at her first real car show, took first place out there...


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

congrats dogg


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


RALPH_DOGG said:


> at her first real car show, took first place out there...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sic ass flic....


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1965561


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The homie Bryan 67 rag on dem streets this weekend


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Them Tru classics tho....


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dayum that's kleen AF:h5:


jun007 said:


> View attachment 1967778
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967786


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

the homie 84Pnacho got this dope pic at Impalafest this weekend...


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)

jun007 said:


> View attachment 1967778
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967786


Super clean ... love the new look


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz pic...,


RALPH_DOGG said:


> the homie 84Pnacho got this dope pic at Impalafest this weekend...


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bad azz pic...,


Hydraulics?


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Conivan (Jun 3, 2017)

Picked it up last summer from Oregon. Got it from original owner have all the paper work. I think I got lucky what do you guys think?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5:


D-cheese said:


>


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:naughty: looks bad azz......more pics please....


Conivan said:


> Picked it up last summer from Oregon. Got it from original owner have all the paper work. I think I got lucky what do you guys think?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

RobLBC said:


> Hydraulics?


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Conivan said:


> Picked it up last summer from Oregon. Got it from original owner have all the paper work. I think I got lucky what do you guys think?


damn, thats nice...


----------



## Conivan (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Conivan (Jun 3, 2017)

Had to change all the rubber hoses and did all new wire under the hood.


----------



## Conivan (Jun 3, 2017)

Can't wait to fix it up like all the ones in this forum and mabey get In a car club someday.


----------



## Conivan (Jun 3, 2017)

Layitlow seems like a good place with a lot off good people in these forums. Nice to see places like this.


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)

Conivan said:


> Picked it up last summer from Oregon. Got it from original owner have all the paper work. I think I got lucky what do you guys think?


Nice ??


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

a couple of 67's at Impalafest a couple weekends ago...


----------



## LilxRobb (Jun 17, 2016)

Extensions needed


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOOD looking out! Nothing GeTs past you captain obvious


LilxRobb said:


> Extensions needed


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

LilxRobb said:


> Extensions needed


Lol, *** bags and unextended a Arms, that ****** must be a real G


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> Lol, *** bags and unextended a Arms, that ****** must be a real G


real G homey


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:guns:


RobLBC said:


> Lol, *** bags and unextended a Arms, that ****** must be a real G


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

:inout:


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

D-cheese said:


> Super clean ... love the new look


Thanks! I still have the Foose wheels too. Diggin this one a little more though.


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

D-cheese said:


>


Super clean! Where'd you get the skirt rubbers? I have mine waiting to go on.... Those 6" rims or new rear?


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)

jun007 said:


> Super clean! Where'd you get the skirt rubbers? I have mine waiting to go on.... Those 6" rims or new rear?


Thanks man :h5: .... I got the Rubbers from car and truck shop and yeah 14x6 in the back


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: bad azz pic


D-cheese said:


>


----------



## Conivan (Jun 3, 2017)

Great camera work there. Looks professional.


----------



## Conivan (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm looking for the black vinyl bench seat if you have it.


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A pic from this weekend....


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> A pic from this weekend....


Lol, airbags down


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Haha chavala


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1972866


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Dj Buttafinguz71 said:


> View attachment 1972866


sick picture of a picture :rimshot:


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Those wheels and that color tho.....:thumbsup:


D-cheese said:


>


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)

reyrey1967 said:


> Those wheels and that color tho.....:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408 (Jun 10, 2014)

D-cheese said:


> :h5:


Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

a bad ass 67 at Individuals Picnic in Atlanta 4th july weekend...


----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> a bad ass 67 at Individuals Picnic in Atlanta 4th july weekend...


Nice ??


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

crusing aroudn this weekend, chillin with some of the lil homies with their bikes and then my fat ass got hungry...


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

:inout:


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Clean AF with those wheels tho....CarnalesUnidos...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

D-cheese said:


> Nice ??


This car is so badass


----------



## Conivan (Jun 3, 2017)

What up guys, I'm looking for a set of skirts for 67 impala with the body trim. If anyone knows about any please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

:inout:


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## D-cheese (Jun 2, 2017)

Conivan said:


> What up guys, I'm looking for a set of skirts for 67 impala with the body trim. If anyone knows about any please let me know. Thank you.


You can order them new from the truck and car shop


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

Out chillin...George u still come thru here?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

the latest pic of the seven...


----------



## Dj Buttafinguz71 (Jun 30, 2016)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> the latest pic of the seven...


Sick


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking for clips for the skirts..anybody have some hmu plz [email protected] thanks


----------



## 67G-ride (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking right


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

67G-ride said:


> Looking for clips for the skirts..anybody have some hmu plz [email protected] thanks


if you have a napa, they carry them...


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

How many inches do you shortened the rear end so skirts could fit with 13x7's


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

looking for a left 67 impala bumper guard


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

still looking for a front 67 impala bumper guard


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)

wow this place is so dead ..


----------



## Todd67 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------

